# Cube Talk



## Cortina (7. Dezember 2010)

"Cube Talk" - hier könnt ihr alles posten was in kein anderes Thema passt.

Angefangen von Andis blauem Pulli, Bärbels Ringelsocken, fatz's Bad, Kati's Angst vor falsch eingstellten Sattelstützen, eure Abende am Kamin mit euren Katzen, Spuri's Softshelljacke, meinen Skitouren oder weiterführende Diskussionen aus dem Thema "Zeigt her eure Cubes" oder oder oder....

Bilder sind erwünscht solange sie keine Cubes zeigen 

Als "Themahauptwachtmeister" ernenne ich hiermit unseren Bilder Polizist Beuze 

Viel Spaß

PS: Hallo IBC-Team, kann man dieses Thema im Cube Board irgendwie ähnlich den anderen als "Wichtig:" oben aufhängen?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

finde ich gut! aber ich find so btw. auch das cubes hier trotzdem rein sollten - sofern aus dem bild eine diskusion entsteht. Zur not kann man ja aus dem bilder fred rüber zitieren.

Apropo blauer pulli - schon erwähnt, dass wanderschuhe im winter einfach das beste sind`?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

...wenn die sohlen nicht zu steif sind ...


----------



## kubitix (7. Dezember 2010)

hat ja schon begonnen,

also zurücklehnen genießen und los geht´s


----------



## barbarissima (7. Dezember 2010)

> Apropo blauer pulli - schon erwähnt, dass wanderschuhe im winter einfach das beste sind`?!


Wanderschuhe im Winter sind nicht zu toppen


----------



## Cortina (7. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> finde ich gut! aber ich find so btw. auch das cubes hier trotzdem rein sollten - sofern aus dem bild eine diskusion entsteht. Zur not kann man ja aus dem bilder fred rüber zitieren.



Wenn Du ein Cube Bild postet weil Du dazu technische Fragen oder Anregungen hast spricht doch nichts dagegen. Du postet doch auch jetzt schon Bilder zum Teil bei Zeigt her eure Cubes und in der Action Galerie gleichzeitig.



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Apropo blauer pulli - schon erwähnt, dass wanderschuhe im winter einfach das beste sind`?!


Warum nicht, hab auch Wanderhandschuhe zum Biken Kuckst Du
Ich bekomme nur die SPD's so schlecht an den Tourenstiefeln befestigt


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> schon erwähnt, dass wanderschuhe im winter einfach das beste sind`?!


heute gekommen:





nicht primaer zum biken, aber auch.

weil wir grad bei ausruestung sind
seit sommer in betrieb zum runterfahren, weil meine suendteuren scott handschuhe nach grad
mal einem jahr auseinandergefallen sind:




13oere im arbeitsklamottenladen....


----------



## crush-er (7. Dezember 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Ok, hab geschaut, ich mach dann eher sowas: Murg Winter 08 on Vimeo



...dann will ich das mal mit rüber holen. ich finds einfach hammer. ein absolut geiler ritt auf dem wasser!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich bekomme nur die SPD's so schlecht an den Tourenstiefeln befestigt


der herr hier kann dir da weiterhelfen:
http://www.newrada.ch/bike_hike/bike_hike.php

nein, ich hab keine. der tipp ist von kaeptnFR  <sp?>


----------



## kubitix (7. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wanderschuhe im Winter sind nicht zu toppen



rischtisch,

ich hab letzte Woche die klickmich durch plattforms ersetzt und mir dazu bei Karstadt ein paar MoorheadÂ´s geleistet. Reduziert auf 50â¬. Die ersten TestÂ´s bei bis -7Â°C haben sie schon hinter sich, ich binÂ´s zufrieden.


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> 13oere im arbeitsklamottenladen....



oh ja hab ich auch lange gemacht baumarkthandschuhe..funzt auch gut!!
Meine giro die ich seit diesem jahr fahre sind übigens qualitativ definitiv nicht zu verachten! 100 mal besser als die fox! das einzige was mich stört ist der klettverschluss - der is deutlich zu schwach geworden. aber prinzipiell ziemlich gute produkte was das an geht von giro!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (7. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> der herr hier kann dir da weiterhelfen:
> http://www.newrada.ch/bike_hike/bike_hike.php
> nein, ich hab keine. der tipp ist von kaeptnFR  <sp?>



Danke für den Tipp aber dafür sind mir die Stiefel zu schade 

Hab übrigens auch die Ferrata (ohne Combi), absolut genialer Stiefel, fest genug zum Klettern und weich genug um lange Touren zu laufen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wanderschuhe im Winter sind nicht zu toppen


Ja genau....ich hatte im Frühherbst immer so eine blödes kaltes Gefühl in der Knöchelgegend und fragte mich: "Wie soll das nur erst im Winter werden?" Danke Bärbel!!! Ich habe das von Dir - und das war sehr, sehr gut so....sonst würde ich schon entweder nicht mehr fahren....oder einfach frieren & fluchen 
Die ganze Sache kann sogar (sehr) kostenneutral sein - bei uns im REAL gibt es regelmäßig gesenkte Outdoorboots mit Tex-Membran gegen Wasser für 19,99 Euro (statt 49,- bzw. 69,- usw.) 
Mist Bilder hochladen geht gerade nicht


----------



## fatz (7. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> oh ja hab ich auch lange gemacht baumarkthandschuhe..funzt auch gut!!


ok. beim obi gibt's aehnliche. sind aber teurer und haben keine polsterung.
ausserdem sind baumaerkte ramschlaeden.

btw. haett noch den ersatz, den ich von scott gekriegt hab rumliegen. sind andere als ich 
hatte und mir zu duenn. falls die wer brauchen kann....


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

..fahr die five ten mit seal skinz ... hab auch bei minus 12 net gefroren ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

ging ja vorerst ums halten 

aber von wegen freiren ich hab dicke winter röckl handschuhe. die sind kalt!! wenn ich im winter mit meinen giro ode rmit den noch dünneren mit löchern durchzogenen fox fahre ises warm. bei mir schints scheinbar besser zu sein wenn die handschuhe dünn sind..warum auch immer.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...bei mir schints scheinbar besser zu sein wenn die handschuhe dünn sind..warum auch immer.


 Dicke Handschuhe = viel Schwitzen! Viel Schweiß = schneller kalt 
Wäre eine Theorie - zumal ich zwar nicht diese Erfahrungen auf dem Bike gemacht habe, aber im "normalen" Leben so gut wie nie Handschuhe anziehen muss. Ich wärme mit bloßen Händen bei -15 ° noch meiner Frau die Ohren  Keine Ahnung warum - heiße Hände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (7. Dezember 2010)

weil wir hier ja gerade so ein bizzl Ausrüstung diskutieren, ich hab neben Multitool und einem Schlauch auch immer 2 Paar Einweg Gummihandschuhe in der Satteltasche gibt´s manchmal bei L... oder Al...., nützlich bei einer Panne.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

..es gibt in österreich ne firma - namen erfrag ich gleich noch , die verkaufen tücher , die man auf die füsse oder handrücken klebt , die spenden dann 6 stunden wärem (40 grad) !!! ein freund war in grönland mim hundeschlitten und hatte die teiel dabei . er war begeistert !! kosten auch net die welt .... sollte man ev. mal probieren ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Dicke Handschuhe = viel Schwitzen! Viel Schweiß = schneller kalt
> Wäre eine Theorie - zumal ich zwar nicht diese Erfahrungen auf dem Bike gemacht habe, aber im "normalen" Leben so gut wie nie Handschuhe anziehen muss. Ich wärme mit bloßen Händen bei -15 ° noch meiner Frau die Ohren  Keine Ahnung warum - heiße Hände.



hm ne eher nicht. die dünnen handschuhe sind dann auch nass! deshalb ist auch ausziehen tödlich zumindest wenn sie länger als 3-4 minuten weg von der hand sind. manche sachen sind einfach so wie sie sind


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Dezember 2010)

@kati - da Du gerade da bist  ich tendiere langsam zur grün/schwarz Macke  Habe mir den mal zur Ansicht bestellt - und da Du ja auch grüne Dinge so sehr  bitte sehr:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/rucksaecke/oakley-ripcord-pack-dark-forest/230984.html
Finde die verschließbaren Seitentaschen ganz gut, so sind Fotoknipse, Brieftasche, Schlüssel und anderes evtl. Wichtige unabhängig vom Packzustand des Hauptfaches schnell und bequem zu erreichen.
Mal sehen, wie der in "Echt" ist!

@andi - ja so ist das eben ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (7. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> weil wir hier ja gerade so ein bizzl Ausrüstung diskutieren, ich hab neben Multitool und einem Schlauch auch immer 2 Paar Einweg Gummihandschuhe in der Satteltasche gibt´s manchmal bei L... oder Al...., nützlich bei einer Panne.


 
Also ehrlich, in meinem Rucksack ist so ziemlich alles zu finden, von Pflaster über Isolierband bis zum Kettenschloss. Aber an Gummihandschuhe habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gedacht


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @kati - da Du gerade da bist  ich tendiere langsam zur grün/schwarz Macke  Habe mir den mal zur Ansicht bestellt - und da Du ja auch grüne Dinge so sehr  bitte sehr:
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/rucksaecke/oakley-ripcord-pack-dark-forest/230984.html
> Finde die verschließbaren Seitentaschen ganz gut, so sind Fotoknipse, Brieftasche, Schlüssel und anderes evtl. Wichtige unabhängig vom Packzustand des Hauptfaches schnell und bequem zu erreichen.
> Mal sehen, wie der in "Echt" ist!
> ...



hat der auch brust/bauchgurt?! weil ohne würd ich nicht damit fahren können!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hat der auch brust/bauchgurt?! weil ohne würd ich nicht damit fahren können!


 sieht nicht so aus - habe jedenfalls kein taugliches Foto mit dem Gurt im Netz gefunden. Guter Einwand - jedoch habe ich bei meinem bisherigen Rucksack diesen Gurt nie genommen. War mir irgendwie nicht nötig.....allerdings waren das dann auch Touren und nicht Trails 
Und das wird sich bei mir nicht unbedingt absehbar ändern. 
Fazit: Mich würde es glaube ich nicht stören - andere Finger weg als Bike-Rucksack.....aber so im Alltag 
iche noch mal: nee, hat er nicht :-( ..... zur Not geht er zurück.....oder ich tausche den im Alltag gegen den Jetzigen zum Biken! der hat ;-)
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceM_JIHk2mc"]YouTube        - Oakley Ripcord Pack 7317868[/nomedia]


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

erstmal sind trails wenn du willst auch touren...trailtouren halt aber das nur nebenbei.
gut ich mein wenns dich nicht stört ists ja oke  

( bei mir liegt der singletrailanteil bergab halt bei 100% und bergauf je nach lust zwischen 20 und 100% - da ginge es für mich nicht ohne.)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ..bei mir liegt der singletrailanteil bergab halt bei 100% und bergauf je nach lust zwischen 20 und 100% - da ginge es für mich nicht ohne


 siehst Du - genau das meinte ich.... 
Ehrlich - überhaupt nicht nachgedacht....und doch halb so schlimm....
Ehe wir hier nun zum "Alleinunterhalter" mutieren - "Gute Nacht"! 
an all die Würfler dieses Forums  und darüber hinaus....freue mich auf Ende der Woche (ab SA 1 Woche frei!!!) und die Spikes zum Testfahren.  Macht Wetter


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

@spuri : sieht sehr gut aus - aber ich könnte ohne bauchgurt auch net fahren !!! den brustgurt mach´ich so gut wie nie zu - stört mich irgendwie .. aber am bauch muss es fest sitzen ... sieht aber echt top aus , das teil !!!!!!   von wegen FREI : vom 23.12. - 3.1 hab ich auch frei . viiiiiel zeit , mich mit meinen vierbeinern und zweirädern zu beschäftigen  gut´nacht !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (7. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe mich hängt jetzt keiner, 
wenn ich sage das ich seit Anfang der Woche frei hab und erst am 3.1.11 wieder Anfagen muss


----------



## blutbuche (7. Dezember 2010)

booooaaahhh - neid !!!!!


----------



## j.wayne (7. Dezember 2010)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mich hängt jetzt keiner,
> wenn ich sage das ich seit Anfang der Woche frei hab und erst am 3.1.11 wieder Anfagen muss


 
Du Armer nur so kurz. Ich bin noch bis Ende Januar freigestellt


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab ja vom 21.12. - 9.1. ferien aber leider 1. ohne stereo und 2. muss dadrin wahrscheins auch noch lernen -.- egaaal..Ferien!


----------



## Sgt.Green (7. Dezember 2010)

> ...freigestellt



sollte uns das jetzt zu denken geben?


----------



## j.wayne (8. Dezember 2010)

Nein, wieso auch. Mein Zeitvertrag wäre sowieso ausgelaufen und so hab ich ordentlich Freizeit. Leider ist ja es Wetter nicht so optimal zum Biken


----------



## Cortina (8. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also ehrlich, in meinem Rucksack ist so ziemlich alles zu finden, von Pflaster über Isolierband bis zum Kettenschloss. Aber an Gummihandschuhe habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gedacht



Das hatten wir schon mal, Du hast das kleine Schwarze vergessen 

Duck und weg.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Dezember 2010)

Ah, Cortina ist Frühaufsteher / Poster.

Ich habe ab dem 22.12. frei , Gott sei Dank ... wird auch Zeit. Und das Beste: Ich hab schon alle Weihnachtsgeschenke zusammen .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (8. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ah, Cortina ist Frühaufsteher / Poster.
> 
> Ich habe ab dem 22.12. frei , Gott sei Dank ... wird auch Zeit. Und das Beste: Ich hab schon alle Weihnachtsgeschenke zusammen .
> 
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn



Immer doch, um 6 gehts täglich raus, muss mich doch um unser Fitnesszentrum kümmern bevor ich ins Büro fahre.

Hab ab dem 16.12 bis zum 02.01 frei und freu mich schon auf den 23. 

Grüße aus Treviso
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (8. Dezember 2010)

ich hab garkein frei. weihnachten wird gearbeitet . freu mich schon wenn die ganze sch..... endlich vorbei ist


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2010)

Blitzeis, Unwetterwarnung für das Oderland, die Nacht soll´s noch schneien bis 25 cm.....und meine "Spike-Reifen" sind heute immer noch nicht gekommen  Wenn das so weitergeht.......werde ich noch "Skilangläufer"


----------



## horstling (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab noch ein Paar Maxxis Minion im Keller. Da müsste ich auch mit klarkommen. Werde ich morgen mal aufziehen.!







[/URL][/IMG]

*Wandern ist kein Ersatz!!!*


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

....hier schneits  auch gard wie aus kübeln .... obwohl eigentlich regen gemeldet war für mittelhessen ..... schnee is mir dann doch lieber . wenn nur iloxx durchkommt mit dem neuen bike ... hermes mit schuhen hats heut´abend immerhin nach 5 tagen geschafft ..... naja - vor weihnachten wird da wohl auch die hölle los sein - will man mal nicht zuuu sehr meckern ...
gruss, k.


----------



## Cortina (8. Dezember 2010)

Bei Euch schneits wenigstens, wir hatten heut fast 15 Grad, Nieselregen und Hochwasser in Venedig, die waren am Markusplatz Boarden 






Jetzt noch Slalom zwischen den Säulen 




blutbuche schrieb:


> ...wenn nur iloxx durchkommt mit dem neuen bike...



Wieeeee noch ein neues Bike ???????? Lass mich raten in grün 
Was wählst Du eigentlich, Die Grünen


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

klar , grün  speci enduro
und ja -  ich wähl ´auch die ....  schönen abend - wir sind hier mitlerweile eingeschneit ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Dezember 2010)

Na,

das war ja ein super Heimweg . Dreieich - Idstein 50 km / 3 h. idstein - Eschenhahn 3 km / 1 h .

Ich hatte echt die Hosen voll auf der Strecke. Die LKWs sind in allen richtungen hin und her gerutscht. Das war nur noch eine einzige Eisfläche. Hätt ich die Schwalbe Icespike gehabt, hätt ich sie mir doch glatt ans Auto aufgezogen . Gott sei Dank waren genug andere nette Autofahrer die mich das ein oder andere mal so angeschoben haben, dass ich wieder vorwärts kam .

Edit 22:24: Leckere Flasche Rotwein offen und Seasons im DVD Schacht. Können die Jungs geil biken .... der Abend ist gerettet.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## blutbuche (8. Dezember 2010)

die seasons macht laune !!!!! brauch noch die vast .... leider bei amazon vergriffen ...


----------



## Markus i35 (9. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na,
> 
> das war ja ein super Heimweg . Dreieich - Idstein 50 km / 3 h.
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn



mit dem Cube kein Problem


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> die seasons macht laune !!!!! brauch noch die vast .... leider bei amazon vergriffen ...



Hibike hat die. Habe die zumindest noch letzten Samstag da im Shop liegen sehen.


----------



## Cortina (9. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na,
> das war ja ein super Heimweg . Dreieich - Idstein 50 km / 3 h. idstein - Eschenhahn 3 km / 1 h .
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn



Du Armer,

kann das in etwa nachempfinden, mein Vater hat früher in Mainz gearbeitet und musste immer über die Platte nach Holzhausen über Aar fahren wo wir gewohnt haben.
Einmal hat der dazu fast 6 Stunden gebraucht weil ab der Platter Straße in Wiesbaden nix mehr ging und er mittendrin, Ford Granada Heckschleuder und nix ABS ESD ASR ESP 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> die seasons macht laune !!!!! brauch noch die vast .... leider bei amazon vergriffen ...



roam, the collective und follow me nicht vergessen


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

''Heckschleuder'' ist doch geil, also ich hab mir gestern Abend noch ein paar Ründchen im 1er   auf dem örtlichen Supermarktparkplatz gedreht.
DSC aus und die 204 Pferdchen fliegen lassen!!!! Also ich hab nix gegen Heckschleudern 
Gut der Granada hatte wahrscheinlich nur ein bissl mehr als die Hälfte an PS und hat auch nicht so eine direkte Lenkung, aber wers kann, kann auch mit dem driften...


----------



## barbarissima (9. Dezember 2010)

Auf dem Supermarktparkplatz macht der 1er ja Spaß aber so im richtigen Leben fand ich ihn bei winterlichen Straßenverhältnissen immer leicht suboptimal


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

@andy : ..die hab ich alle ! 
@sirrah : ..bin eh am samstag im hibike , da schau´ich mal !! danke !!!!


----------



## jan84 (9. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> die seasons macht laune !!!!! brauch noch die vast .... leider bei amazon vergriffen ...



Kannst du dir, genau wie Virtous und einige andere MTB-Filme bei Servustv (.com) angucken. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Dezember 2010)

servustv kommt digital, gell? Ich habs schon ein paar mal gesehen; ganz gut was da so läuft!


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

ich guck mal ..
@andy : hattest du nen 18 er oder 2oer stereo rahmen ?cubetheone verkauft im bikemarkt nämlich ein 20 er .... grad gesichtet ...und in DER farbe


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Dezember 2010)

18 - ist tendenziell eher zu klein als zu groß, aber hat perfekt gepasst!


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

schade......


----------



## Cortina (9. Dezember 2010)

-FLEX- schrieb:


> ''Heckschleuder'' ist doch geil, also ich hab mir gestern Abend noch ein paar Ründchen im 1er   auf dem örtlichen Supermarktparkplatz gedreht.
> DSC aus und die 204 Pferdchen fliegen lassen!!!! Also ich hab nix gegen Heckschleudern
> Gut der Granada hatte wahrscheinlich nur ein bissl mehr als die Hälfte an PS und hat auch nicht so eine direkte Lenkung, aber wers kann, kann auch mit dem driften...



3.0 Reihensechszylinder mit 140 PS und Sound  
Außerdem hat Papa noch nen alten Irmscher Senator in der Garage, 4.0 Liter Hubraum 277 PS.



barbarissima schrieb:


> Auf dem Supermarktparkplatz macht der 1er ja Spaß aber so im richtigen Leben fand ich ihn bei winterlichen Straßenverhältnissen immer leicht suboptimal



Richtig, zum Spielen ganz nett aber wer mal Richtung Alpen gehwohnt hat kennt nur noch Frontantrieb oder Allrad.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> 3.0 Reihensechszylinder mit 140 PS und Sound


 Was waren das noch für (herrlich) unvernünftige Zeiten... 
Hatte auch mal einen Volvo V 70 mit (leider nur) 5 Zylindern und viel Hubraum....
Heute gibt es diese Leistung schon aus einem Schnapsglas an Hubraum und ohne Spaßfaktor.... Egal - wir haben unsere ja Erinnerungen....
und die aktuelle Steuer-/versicherungs-/Spritpreispolitik


----------



## Cortina (9. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Was waren das noch für (herrlich) unvernünftige Zeiten...
> Hatte auch mal einen Volvo V 70 mit (leider nur) 5 Zylindern und viel Hubraum....
> Heute gibt es diese Leistung schon aus einem Schnapsglas an Hubraum und ohne Spaßfaktor.... Egal - wir haben unsere ja Erinnerungen....
> und die aktuelle Steuer-/versicherungs-/Spritpreispolitik



An das Schapsglas an Zylinder hab ich vorhin auch gedacht, mein erstes Auto war ein Opel Monza 3.0 180 PS.

Ich war immer stolz wie Oskar wenn ich unter 15 Liter auf 100km kam 

Damals hat aber auch der Liter Super verbleit nur 93 Pfenning gekostet, drüber hab ich nie getankt.


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

@Bärbel:

PAH, Banause,

also ich find, wenn man nicht gerade Probleme mir dem Rücken (Fahrwerk),
oder dem Hals (Rundumsicht, ha dafür gibts ja aber PDC mit anzeige im Navi, so dass man beim Parke nicht mehr aus dem Fenster gucken muss... )
hat, ist es ein sehr geniales Auto:

-Verarbeitung: 1-
-Fahrwerk: 1+
-Lenkung: 1+
-Platzangebot: 4 (für 2 Personen: 3+)
-Verbrauch: 2
-Preis/Leistung: 3

ERGO: 1,8-2,0

Dazu kommt natürlich noch der persönliche Geschmack, zwecks Optik, über den sich natürlich streiten lässt, die ich allerdings nochmals mit einer 1++
(kommt natürlich auch immer drauf an was man an Ausstattung wählt, also wie beim mir M-Paket, LM M 261 M in 18''...)

Ausserdem find ichs grad geil wenn man im Alltag kurz mal da Heck um die eine oder andere Ecke lupft, weil man genug Power und einen tollen Heckantrieb hat...


----------



## Beorn (9. Dezember 2010)

Nix geht über Sprinter zum Heckschleudern! Muss man nix ausschalten (hilft alles eh nix) und geht schon bei nasser Straße, wenn das Heck leer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

@cortina:

Ha, Senator, das is ein geiles Teil allein schon der Digitacho 
Sensationell, hat was von Knightrider mit Wackeldackel auf der Hutablage


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Dezember 2010)

kling guuut

ich muss erstmal meinen führerschein haben! ab dem 30. januar darf ich dann mit meinem papa fahren  und in nem jahr kann ich mir gedanken um ein auto machen..


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

Tja Andi, nur mit dem Senator haste halt nur ne Reichweite von ca. 300 km, wenn de da mal bissl drauflatschst...


----------



## Cortina (9. Dezember 2010)

-FLEX- schrieb:


> Tja Andi, nur mit dem Senator haste halt nur ne Reichweite von ca. 300 km, wenn de da mal bissl drauflatschst...



Die haben aber dafür richtig Spaß gemacht und wenn dann noch das Gesicht enttäuschter Boxter Fahrer dazukam, die eine sich schnell entfernende selbstgestrickte Klorolle vor sich sehen, war das Gold wert


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

Der beste war aber der Lotus Omega 
Sieht aus wie ein bissl aufgemotzter Omega, hat aber nen 377 PS, 3,6l Biturbo
Da geht die Luzie ab...


----------



## kubitix (9. Dezember 2010)

sorry aber mein bestes war E34/5s, das optimale Winterfahrzeug wenn man nicht geradeaus fahren will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich sags ja, BMW halt...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

-FLEX- schrieb:


> Ich sags ja, BMW halt...


 
 Nach ca. 5 Minuten - das Gesicht des Porschefahrers auf der Autobahn  diese Momente sind einfach unbezahlbar! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2cdliYmmKs"]YouTube        - GRIP - G-Power BMW M6 (800 PS)[/nomedia]


----------



## kubitix (9. Dezember 2010)

wobei, was ich ja schon fast "state of the art" fand:

Ein Bekannter von mir hat mitte der 8ziger Jahre für sein Hotel in Saalbach ein T3 gekauft um Gäste z.B. vom Bahnhof abzuholen. Nur das er den nicht bei Volkswagen sondern in Zuffenhausen geordert hatte. Die Herrschaften hatten doch tatsächlich ein Kleinserie mit Carrera - Motoren ausgestattet. Äusserlich war da eigentlich nix von zu sehen.​


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

@spuri: Den G-Power 6er kannte ich schon, aber immerwieder GEIL!!!

Die Beschleunigung ist einfach abnormal...
Da gibts aber noch was schönes...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WShY1ObPvhQ"]YouTube        - Bugatti Veyron vs. Yamaha R1 RACING DOWN MOTERWAY[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

War ja auch nur so.....wir wissen doch Beide, dass es ein unerreichbares + unvernünftiges Spielzeug bleiben wird.... 
Man(n) muss sich anpassen....heute zählen andere Werte wie Stauraum, Zuverlässigkeit, Sparsamkeit  usw. usw.  
Mir fällt da immer eine bekannte Radiowerbung ein:
Sie: "Schatz ich bin schwanger!"
Er:  " *******, mein Sportwagen!"


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

Mmhh, ich will dir ja nich zu nahe treten, aber ich hab noch n bissl Zeit...

Ausserdem, Kinder sind bei mir auch noch nicht in Planung, von daher fröhne ich noch den kleinen ''Sportwagen'', auch wenns im Moment ''nur'' ein 204 PS Diesel ist...
Mit dem mach ich mich jetzt, nachdem der Zoll mir die letzten Sendungen auch noch freigegeben hat, dann auch mal auf den Heimweg und wenns länger dauert, auch egal ich hab ja eingebaute Spaßgarantie bei dem Wetter mit dem Heckantrieb 

Wer auch noch wohin muss, gute Fahrt und kommt sicher an!!!


----------



## barbarissima (9. Dezember 2010)

-FLEX- schrieb:


> @Bärbel:
> 
> PAH, Banause,
> 
> ...


 
Hast völlig recht, der 1er ist wunderhübsch, ist top verarbeitet, macht, wenn es nicht schneit, unheimlich Spaß und ich bin ein Banause  
Aber der Kleine, den ich jetzt habe, hat einen eingebauten Fahrradträger, ein beheizbares Lenkrad, eine Klavierlackkonsole, Drehknöpfe, die in Wagenfarbe leuchten wenn das Licht angeht, ist bei Schnee zuverlässig und er ist auch ganz schön flott und gelb


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Aber der Kleine, den ich jetzt habe, hat einen eingebauten Fahrradträger, ein beheizbares Lenkrad, eine Klavierlackkonsole, Drehknöpfe, die in Wagenfarbe leuchten wenn das Licht angeht, ist bei Schnee zuverlässig und er ist auch ganz schön flott und gelb


 Geil!! Bärbel das kam gut!

Fazit:

 Ich sag´s ja....Frauen und Männer passen eben einfach nicht zusammen - außer in der Mitte.  (Duck und ganz schnell das Weite (die Arbeit) aufsuch)...........


----------



## barbarissima (9. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Geil!! Bärbel das kam gut!
> 
> Fazit:
> 
> Ich sag´s ja....Frauen und Männer passen eben einfach nicht zusammen - außer in der Mitte.  (Duck und ganz schnell das Weite (die Arbeit) aufsuch)...........


Immerhin


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich sag´s ja....Frauen und Männer passen eben einfach nicht zusammen - außer in der Mitte.  (Duck und ganz schnell das Weite (die Arbeit) aufsuch)...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

spuri , du schlingel ........ das "nicht radfahren" wegen unwetters tut dir nicht gut .....


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

@Bärbel:

Tut mir leid, aber da der Corsa OPC den Fahrradträger nicht hat, hast du maximal 100 PS als Benziner und 130 als Diesel, nur da Opel leider besch....eidene Getriebeübersetzungen hat, kann man bei Leibe nicht von Flott bei dem reden... Wenns dir reicht ist das natürlich völlig in Ordnung für mich, zumal er vom Preis und Folgekosten her natürlich sehr attraktiv ist. Mir wären 180/200 km/h zu wenig. Zumal der Opel dahin braucht und braucht.....uuuuuuund braucht.... Eine Schande wofür man Sprit verblasen kann... A propos Sprit: das mit den Folgekosten bei Opel is ja so ne Sache... der Verbrauch ist, im Verhältnis zur Leistung,  jenseits von Gut und Böse.
Also mir wären 180/200 km/h zu wenig.
No offence!!!
Jeder wie er mag, kann und was ihm wichtig ist...
Wäre der Spruch:''Jeder fängt mal klein an.'', jetzt sehr fies???
Ja, ich glaub ich lass es, ich kann mir nur noch Ärger einhandeln.
Dam di dam, ICH??? Ich hab nix gesagt...


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Dezember 2010)

dumme frage am rande:
wo fährst du bitte regelmäßig über 200kmh?!


----------



## kubitix (9. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dumme frage am rande:
> wo fährst du bitte regelmäßig über 200kmh?!



BRD - BAB legalize it


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Dezember 2010)

sonntags morgens um 6?


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

Nee, immer wenns erlaubt ist und Platz is und glaub mir es ist oft genug Platz...
Nimm allein die A45 vom Hanauer Kreuz in Richtung Aschaffenburg, da kannst du mindestens 30km am Stück durchdrücken, oder die 66...
Es gibt sooo viele Stellen!!!


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

Ach, und ausserdem kommt es ja auch immer darauf an wie lange man braucht um über die 200 zu kommen...


----------



## barbarissima (9. Dezember 2010)

-FLEX- schrieb:


> @Bärbel:
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber da der Corsa OPC den Fahrradträger nicht hat, hast du maximal 100 PS als Benziner und 130 als Diesel, nur da Opel leider besch....eidene Getriebeübersetzungen hat, kann man bei Leibe nicht von Flott bei dem reden... Wenns dir reicht ist das natürlich völlig in Ordnung für mich, zumal er vom Preis und Folgekosten her natürlich sehr attraktiv ist. Mir wären 180/200 km/h zu wenig. Zumal der Opel dahin braucht und braucht.....uuuuuuund braucht.... Eine Schande wofür man Sprit verblasen kann... A propos Sprit: das mit den Folgekosten bei Opel is ja so ne Sache... der Verbrauch ist, im Verhältnis zur Leistung, jenseits von Gut und Böse.
> Also mir wären 180/200 km/h zu wenig.
> ...


 
Nö, der Spruch ist nicht fies  Ich hatte ja schon einen 1er  Und mir war er zu unpraktisch  Und mit über 200 Sachen über die Autobahn zu heizen und mich dann furchtbar aufzuregen, wenn wieder einer nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Weg geht, ist nicht so meins  Aber ist ja schön, wenn du so viel Spaß mit deinem hast


----------



## -FLEX- (9. Dezember 2010)

Dank dir ,
wünsch dir auch noch viel Spaß mit deinem Corsa, bei dem ich dich schon ein bissl um den, in die Heckstoßstange integrierten, Fahrradträger beneide...

Ich machs mir dann mal bei ner Blu Ray und ein paar selbstgebackenen Keksen gemütlich und wünsch allerseits schonmal ne gute Nacht und wer morgen früh wieder irgendwie zu Arbeit kommen muss, dem wünsch ich ne gut Fahrt, dass ihr alle wohlbehalten ins Wochenende kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (9. Dezember 2010)

@ Andi/servustv:
Die ganzen Filme kannst bei denen auch Online in ordentlicher Qualität streamen. Einfach auf der Homepage unter Mediathek. Ist abseits vom Biken auch viel interessantes dabei. 

@Auto:
Seit ich vor 2 1/2 Jahren den Fahrspaß überwunden habe (VW Caddy, Erdgas gekauft ) gehts mir autotechnisch so gut wie nie. Das Ding ist im Unterhalt / Verbrauch spottbillig, 3 Personen + 3 Bikes (ohne irgendwas abzubauen) passen rein und man kann zu zwei komfortabel drin pennen, ohne dass einem Gepäck in die Quere kommt. 
Gescheite Kurvenlage und Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 150 vermisse ich erfreulicherweise garnichtmehr, für Fahrspaß hab ich die Fahrräder . 


gerade aus der Sauna gekommene Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> 3 Personen + 3 Bikes (ohne irgendwas abzubauen) passen rein


 Caddy kurz (normal) oder Caddy Maxi 
Und auch die Vorderräder der Bikes bleiben dran 
Das wäre ja dann fast schon mein Nächster.....denn Kombi ist geil...aber der Träger auf dem Dach....naja - innen ist drinnen.


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

....wird ja ´n richtiger auto fred .. ich hab weder eins , noch kann ich fahren - aber da gehör´ich wohl echt einer minderheit an ...

dafür hab ich ne nagelbettentzündung (themen hopping deluxe )... was soll ich da  drauf machen ? hab mom . dick mit zugsalbe zugekleistert ... jemand erfahrung mit so nem mist ??? greez , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> dafür hab ich ne nagelbettentzündung -was soll ich da drauf machen?


- baden Sie die betroffene Stelle am Nagelbett in milder Seifenlauge: geben Sie auf einen Liter Wasser 2 Esslöffel Kernseifenflocken und baden 3x täglich handwarm. 
- Ist das Nagelbett entzündet, dann hilft oft ein Teebaumöl-Bad. Geben Sie auf einen Liter Wasser 15 Tropfen Teebaumöl. 2-3 mal täglich handwarm baden. 
- Verwenden Sie eine homöopathische Zugsalbe. Nagelbettentzündung können Sie auch mit Honig einstreichen, wenn das Nagelbett nicht offen und wenn es keine eitrige Nagelbettentzündung ist. 

Bei Eiter besser ab zum Arzt!!! Zumindest, wenn es mit den o.g. Mitteln nicht schnell besser wird. Dann muss antibiotisch behandelt werden - im schlimmsten Fall kleine OP.  Ist nur ein Schnipp... ;-)
Viel Glück und gute Besserung....​


----------



## blutbuche (9. Dezember 2010)

oh , danke !!!!! morgen gleich mal ein teebaumölbad !!!!!


----------



## kubitix (9. Dezember 2010)

ziehen sie den Nagel, hilft nicht aber erleichtert.

Sorry ich hab heute ne halbe Flasche alten Bordeaux genossen, da werd ich immer kindisch.

Mein Mitleid ist Dir gewiß, tut sch........ weh.


GUTE BESSERUNG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (9. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> 3 Personen + 3 Bikes


 
3 Personen + 3 Bikes kann mein Corsa auch  
Aber pennen mit Gepäck wäre wohl nur was für chinesische Zirkusartisten  


blutbuche schrieb:


> ...dafür hab ich ne nagelbettentzündung (themen hopping deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde bei der Zugsalbe bleiben. Die wirkt eigentlich am schnellsten 


kubitix schrieb:


> ziehen sie den Nagel, hilft nicht aber erleichtert.
> 
> GUTE BESSERUNG


Ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie weh das tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich glaube, ich brauche auch einen Wein


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Dezember 2010)

ja zugsalbe hilft fast besser als teebaumöl.. (zumindets war meine erfahrung bei einem furunkel (aua) so.)


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich brauche auch einen Wein



Haha, ich hab gerade einen Wein zur Hand ... hmmmm lecker  .

@Kati: Salben draufmachen... ok. Aber wenn das nicht weggeht oder eitert -> ab zum Arzt ! Besser ist das dann nämlich, weil ne mögliche Sepsis kein Spaß ist. Der Arzt kann das säubern und desinfizieren. Wird aber bestimmt und bis Du groß bist, ist das auch wieder vergessen .


----------



## kubitix (9. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wird aber bestimmt und bis Du groß bist, ist das auch wieder vergessen .



Prost

und sonst:

_Heile, heile Gänsje_
_Es is bald widder gut,_
_Es Kätzje hat e Schwänzje_
_Es is bald widder gut,_
_Heile heile Mausespeck_
*In hunnerd Jahr is alles weg.*


----------



## WRC206 (10. Dezember 2010)

Autos, Nagelbettentzündung, Wein? Ihr hüpft ja echt durch die Themen :-D

Aber zu Wein hab ich auch was 
Komme gerade nämlich von der Glühweinparty unserer Uni. Ja, ich weiß...die Studenten...mitten in der Woche mit Glühwein abschießen und das alles "für einen guten Zweck"  (die Einnahmen werden allerdings wirklich gespendet)


----------



## jan84 (10. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Caddy kurz (normal) oder Caddy Maxi
> Und auch die Vorderräder der Bikes bleiben dran
> Das wäre ja dann fast schon mein Nächster.....denn Kombi ist geil...aber der Träger auf dem Dach....naja - innen ist drinnen.



Ist der kurze. Ich hab aber 2/3 der Rückbank komplett ausgebaut, deswegen klappts mit den Bikes am Stück. Wenn man die drinlässt und vorklappt muss man bei den drei Bikes die Vorderräder rausnehmen. 

Campen sieht so aus:




Mit dem "Bett" passen auch noch drei Bikes problemlos rein, kurze sogar auch am Stück:





grüße,
Jan, erfreulicherweise ohne Nagelbettentzündung


----------



## Beorn (10. Dezember 2010)

Gegen Nagelbettentzündung hilft auch in Betaisodona-Lösung baden.

Karre zum drinne schlafen ist klasse! Ich brauch bald was, was das noch mit Familie kombiniert, also für die ganze Familie zum drin schlafen. Ach ja, und bezahlbar.


----------



## blutbuche (10. Dezember 2010)

..nagel is schon besser , kann zum . wieder auftreten und komm´in eine breiten schuh ...
auto zum pennen is super . alten vw bus - oder sowas . haben das auch mal in willingen gemacht . nicht super bequem - aber es geht recht gut 
grüsse , kati- ohne wein !!!!(brr, da schüttelts mich ..)


----------



## jan84 (10. Dezember 2010)

Die VW Busse sind halt schon ne Nummer größer alsn Caddy, was bzgl. der Alltagstauglichkeit nen Problem ist. Außerdem sind sie entweder in der Anschaffung und/oder im Verbrauch (>30000km / Jahr) sau teuer. Mehr ein Zweitwagen.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Gaz (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Würfelaner,

es fahren ja einige von euch bei den momentan vorherrschenden Wetterbedingungen. Auch wenn man versucht so gut wie möglich abseits der gestreuten Wege und Strassen zu fahren muss man doch ab und zu mal diese befahren. Habt ihr keine "Angst" vor dem Salz ,also das das was an euren Rädern beschädigen könnte? 
Reinigt ihr die Bikes nach der Fahrt mit kaltem Wasser oder wie?

Ich würde nämlich gerne mit meinem Cube ne Runde drehen,habe aber keinen Bock das das Salz das nichtmal 1 Jahre alte Bike angreift. Bisher fahre ich nur mit meiner 16 Jahre alten Mühle rum,da ists mir egal.

Danke für die Tipps und Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (10. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Gaz,

das Stereo bleibt im Stall, da sind im Hinterbau zuviele Passungen etc. in die Salzwasser eindringen kann. Das kriegt man schlecht wieder rausgespült.

Ich fahre im Moment nur mit dem Reaction, da ist natürlich auch einiges was auf die Berührung mit Streusalzwasser allergisch reagiert, aber fahren will ich ja nun mal. Unsere Garage befindet sich im Haus, daneben die Waschküche mit Warmwasseranschluss. Ich wasche das Rad nach Benutzung mit lauwarmen Wasser ab, danach trocknen und Kette reinigen, einölen. Zum Schluß im Stand kurbeln und die "Gänge" rauf und runterschalten damit sich das öl auch auf Blätter und Ritzel verteilt. Ob´s was bringt weiß ich im Frühjahr, bis jetzt ist keine Korrosion zu sehen.


----------



## jan84 (10. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahre, unabhängig vom Wetter/Salz. Das Bike ist ja ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und sieht nach 10 Monaten auch schon so aus . Man kann doch alles wechseln was kaputtgeht...













grüße,
Jan


----------



## horstling (10. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn ich Dein Fritzz so sehe, lass ich mein "Gutes" doch lieber im Keller! Ist ja reif für ne Generalüberholung!
Klar kann man alles erneuern, aber das ist ja auch ´ne Geldfrage, jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2010)

*@Gaz*
Mit einer ordentlichen Dusche (fürs Bike  ) und intensivem Brunoxeinsatz nach jeder Tour musst du dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen. So hat mein AMS jetzt schon zwei Winter tadellos überstanden


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ich fahre, unabhängig vom Wetter/Salz. Das Bike ist ja ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und sieht nach 10 Monaten auch schon so aus . Man kann doch alles wechseln was kaputtgeht...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



einstellung gefällt mir prinzipiell. aber mutwillig muss man nichts "zerstören" so als kleine anmerkung noch dazu..wenn was passiert passierts, provozieren muss mans nicht  (bin sicher, dass du das auch so siehst)


----------



## Cruise (10. Dezember 2010)

Passt aber blos auf das das rad nie zu cube muss zum service o.ä. 
ich warte seit 4 1/2 wochen drauf das mein rad wieder da ist (garantieproblem mit der Gabel) und werde seit 2 wochen vertröstet. vor 2 wochen hieß es das rad wäre mitte der woche da, montag ruf ich bei meinem händler an da heißt es das rad ist fertig wird dienstag versand und ist donnerstag da. 
heute ruf ich bei meinem händler an und bekomme nach rückfrage gesagt die gabel wäre heute erst gekommen und anfang nächste woche wird das rad verschickt...
und auf email diesbezüglich reagiert cube auch nicht!


----------



## mi2 (10. Dezember 2010)

meins steht auch im keller .der kommt erst so gegen märz wieder raus.dafür hat man jetzt zeit zum basteln und gefahren wird das giant


----------



## Cortina (10. Dezember 2010)

Wir haben auch einen Caddy mit einem Bett drin 





und nachdem gestern Abend der Flug nach Frankfurt gecancelled wurde und somit auch der heutige Termin waren wir Eisessen





und Aussicht genießen





Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2010)

Da kann einem die Zunge festfrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (10. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da kann einem die Zunge festfrieren



Was glaubst Du warum ich da so blöd häng


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2010)




----------



## blutbuche (10. Dezember 2010)

..... mach´mir wenig gedanken wegen dem salz - kann die bikes allerdings auch mit warmem  wasser in der waschküche abspritzen , wenn ich wieder zurück bin ...


----------



## jan84 (10. Dezember 2010)

horstling schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Dein Fritzz so sehe, lass ich mein "Gutes" doch lieber im Keller! Ist ja reif für ne Generalüberholung!
> Klar kann man alles erneuern, aber das ist ja auch ´ne Geldfrage, jedenfalls bei mir.



Generalüberholung kommt zwischen den Jahren, beschränkt sich aber weitestgehend auf gründliche Reinigung, Service der Federelemente und ggf. Tausch von einigen Lagern. 
Mutwillig mach ich dadran schon nichts kaputt, aber ich schränke den Einsatzzweck jetzt auch nicht mit dem Gedanken "Dass lass ich mal besser, dass könnte nen Kratzer geben" ein. Ne Geldfrage ist es bei mir auch, deswegen kommen idR. keine teuren Teile dran von denen ich mir keinen ernsthaften Funktionsgewinn verspreche.
Lieber nen Urlaub mehr als X0/XTR oÄ am Bike. 

@Guido:
Neid, 90% wegen dem letzten Bild, 10% wegen der Farbe des Caddys . 

grüße
Jan


----------



## Cortina (10. Dezember 2010)

jan84 schrieb:


> @Guido:
> Neid, 90% wegen dem letzten Bild, 10% wegen der Farbe des Caddys .
> grüße
> Jan



Den gabs nur in drei Farben, außerdem wir der nur als Freizeitfahrzeug genutzt da passt das blau. Hab schon so ein tristgrauen Mazda, da kommt wenigstens Farbe in die Garage


----------



## Pedal41 (10. Dezember 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> meins steht auch im keller .der kommt erst so gegen märz wieder raus.dafür hat man jetzt zeit zum basteln und gefahren wird das giant



Seh ich auch so.Mein neues Cube ist mir zu Schade fuer den Winter ,
noch......
Hab ja noch mein olles Centurion und Training im Fitnessstudio, z.B.
Spinning oder Sauna 

Grüsse @ all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -FLEX- (12. Dezember 2010)

Wo wir es ja schon von der Nagelbettentzündung hatten, greif ich mal, unwillig, die Krankheitsdebatte wieder auf:

GEHIRNERSCHÜTTERUNG!!!!!

Und damit mindestens zwei Wochen keinen Sport... 
Ich könnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und zwar im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes!!!


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

-FLEX- schrieb:


> GEHIRNERSCHÜTTERUNG!!!!!



Hi Flex,

sorry so ein sch......! Was hast du den angestellt, ich mein vom Biken kann es ja nicht kommen. Als vorbildlicher Cube-Treiber fährst du sicher immer mit Helm?

Auf jedenfall die allerbesten Genesungswünsche.


----------



## -FLEX- (12. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche.
Wie du schon sagst, trage ich natürlich immer einen Helm!!!

Aber es gibt ja auch noch so schöne Sportarten wie Fußball... den man wie ich noch nichtmal mehr aktiv betreiben muss um sowas zu erleiden.
Man nehme eine volle U-Bahn, einen asozialen Düsseldorf-Fan mit Schirm, dessen Eltern vermutlich Geschwister waren, und der meinte er müsse mir, obwohl die Fortuna gewonnen hatte, das Teil über den Schädel ziehen...

Am liebsten hätte ich..., naja, ''leider'' war meine Schwester dabei und das LBA sieht Vorstrafen, und glaubt mir es wäre eine für mich geworden, nicht so gerne, deshalb bin ich ganz froh, dass ich genug Hirn habe, welches ich auch noch in solchen Situationen einsetzen kann!!!

Stafanzeige läuft, auf Video ist der Typ auch mindestens zweimal, von daher hoffe ich wenigstens auf Schmerzensgeld, welches ich sofort in eine Sportart mit weniger Bekloppten investieren werde!!!!


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

Die Fortuna hat doch in Aachen gespielt, wie komm´st denn da hin?


----------



## -FLEX- (12. Dezember 2010)

Letztes Wochenende hat die Fortuna daheim gespielt, gegen den KSC


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mit einer ordentlichen Dusche (fürs Bike  ) und intensivem Brunoxeinsatz nach jeder Tour musst du dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen. So hat mein AMS jetzt schon zwei Winter tadellos überstanden


Klingt gut - muss aber halt jedes mal "erneuert" werden...nach dem abduschen....und ist das nicht rutschig/schmierig??
Hatte mir auch so meine Gedanken gemacht, wenn ich nun loslegen will.....und hatte so überlegt - dieses Bike-Wachs aufzusprühen - richtig fette Wachsschicht. Und dann halt nicht abduschen - nur Kette pflegen....und im Frühjahr richtigen Putztag. Hat mit dieser Variante jemand Erfahrung....bzw. was haltet Ihr für Besser? 
Brunox vs. Wachs 

@flex .... was es alles gibt! Gute Besserung!


----------



## fatz (12. Dezember 2010)

@spuri:
nur so ausm bauch raus: salz das nicht drauf ist macht auch keine korrosion. wenn du
wachst hast immer eine stelle, wo kein wachs ist. da frisst das salz dann. ich wuerd
das so machen wie ich das immer mache: fahren und danach mit meinem kleinen 
spielzeug-hochdruckreiniger abspritzen. wenn man auf die lager aufpasst funzt das prima
und die kette wird schoen sauber. kette danach trocknen und gleich mit ATF einoelen
und gut. wenn's dich beruhig kannst natuerlich was weiss ich auch noch einoelen.

@flex:
gute besserung. ich glaub ich haett dem typen einen knoten in den hals gemacht.

sagt mal, ist das wetter im norden echt so gruslig? ich war heut den ganzen tag draussen
und hab fuer meinen nachbarn einen gartenschuppen gebaut. war zum aushalten....


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hat mit dieser Variante jemand Erfahrung....bzw. was haltet Ihr für Besser?
> Brunox vs. Wachs



Erfahrung nicht aber:

Wachs auf den Standrohren halt ich für keine so gute Idee.

Begründung:

Auf den Standrohren setzt sich immer Dreck fest, ist ein Schmiermittel aufgebracht natürlich mehr, je klebriger das Mittel destomehr Dreck. Wird jetzt auch nicht gereinigt backt der ganze Schmier fest, beim eintauchen in die Standrohre werden auf Dauer die Simmerringe beschädigt und undicht. Auf die Dauer hilft nur reinigen, reinigen, reinigen und trocknen, trocknen, trocknen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2010)

fatz hat recht spuri,
das salz wird als erstes z.b. an deinen nippeln (nein nicht deine, die deiner laufräder ) ansetzen. und wie du die z.b. "einwachsen" willst ist mir schleierhaft... dem rahmen, wo die das dann verhältnismäßig gut gelingt setzzt das salz noch am wenigsten zu..


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

Nachtrag:

google mal nach Drucksprühgerät 5L

das Teil kann man auch mit lauwarmen Wasser füllen, wenn man keinen direkten Wasseranschluß oder Druckreiniger hat, also auch mal unterwegs.

Ich hab so nen Ding, benutze es aber auschließlich zum Auftragen von GEL-Reiniger aufs Bike (mit und ohne Motor).

Vielleicht auch ein Tip für den ein oder anderen, das Fahrrad Reiniger Zeug ist meist viel zu Teuer. 1L / 9,95

Ich kaufe meinen Reiniger bei einem der großen 3 Motorradzubehör Händlern. Muß man immer mal nach Angeboten der Eigenmarken gucken, gibt´s dann schon mal den 10L Kanister für 19,95. Nicht das teure Zeug von S1......., dass brauchts m.E. nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2010)

,bei mir hats bisher zur "wellnesskur" immer nur spüli gegeben hat bisher auch seeehr gut funktioniert. und für hartnäckige "flecken" kann man auch bissl bremsenreiniger nehmen, um sie weg zu bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> ..google mal nach Drucksprühgerät 5L....


 Danke für die schnellen Antworten, nun muss ich mich noch mal "einmischen". So eine "Giftspritze" habe ich....und die ist auch mehr als genug im Einsatz gewesen... Hätte hier im Forum ja schon fast die "Auszeichnung" für´s sauberste Bike entgegen nehmen müssen. 
Nur jetzt wo es so kalt ist wollte ich halt....weil nach der Tour ist man geschwitzt, dann ist man frisch geduscht...und dann ist man zu faul 
Aber Eure Antworten sind sehr schlüssig & ich werde wohl (mal wieder) aus dem Erfahrungsschatz von Bärbel & Euch schöpfen. Brunox & Sprühgerät....muss dann eben irgendwie noch schnell gehen....
Die Tipps mit den Reinigern sind auch gut - ist wirklich sonst ganz schön teuer.....werd´s mal mit spülmittel versuchen.....und wenn nicht zufrieden auf die Großkanister umsteigen....die ich auch noch für´s Bike (das mit Hubraum) kannte..... ;-)


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

hi Andi,

naja bei "spüli" biste in der Regel aber auch bei ca. 1 für 500ml, und mir schäumt das Zeug einfach zuviel. Ich muß dann immer denn Nachbarn erklären warum ich einen "Löschschaumteppich" im Hof gelegt habe.

In öffentlichen Brunnen soll es ja auch schon lustige Wirkung gehabt haben.


----------



## Cortina (12. Dezember 2010)

@FLEX Wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung

Heute leider kein Cube Wetter.
Vorteil, zum Putzen der Ski reicht ein Handtuch 





Auf die Panoramafotos verzichte ich jetzt mal.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich muß dann immer denn Nachbarn erklären warum ich einen "Löschschaumteppich" im Hof gelegt habe.


 
Frage: Wozu ist das Sprüh-Wachs denn dann eigentlich noch gut? 
Muss nun irgendwie 2 Dosen leer bekommen....Auto Wachsen?  
Immerhin schleift es da mit der Waschanlage - seit der Dachträger drauf ist......nee, was kann man faul werden.


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Auf die Panoramafotos verzichte ich jetzt mal.



Es reicht mit deinen "unverschämt-" heite(r)en Bildern.


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> fatz hat recht spuri,
> das salz wird als erstes z.b. an deinen nippeln (nein nicht deine, die deiner laufräder )


 Ich hab mich kringelig gelacht. 

Mich hats heute nicht rausgezogen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass es keine IceSpiker mehr gibt, ich glaube bei dem SchneeMatschundwiederfestgefrorenen helfen auch gerade IceSpiker nicht wirklich. 1,5 h Muckibude und anschließend 1,5 h Sauna und Wellness , das war ein gutes Programm. (Kann natürlich das Biken nichtersetzen).

Dienstag, Mittwoch geht es nach Wien. Da freu ich mich schon drauf (wenn LH fliegt). Auch wenns beruflich ists, aber Dienstag Nachmittag und Abends werde ich für touristisch geprägte Aktivitäten nutzen 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Muss nun irgendwie 2 Dosen leer bekommen....Auto Wachsen?



Verkauf´s Cortina, der kann´s für seine Ski gebrauchen.


----------



## fatz (12. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> In öffentlichen Brunnen soll es ja auch schon lustige Wirkung gehabt haben.


immer wieder ein netter gag. kann aber recht teuer werden, wenn man sich erwischen
laesst, wie die nasen, die das im sommer im nachbarort mit waschpulver machen wollten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> hi Andi,
> 
> naja bei "spüli" biste in der Regel aber auch bei ca. 1 für 500ml, und mir schäumt das Zeug einfach zuviel.



--> du bruahcst net viel davon (winzigste mengen eigtl..), und das eh im haushalt vorhanden ist...


----------



## fatz (12. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und das eh im haushalt vorhanden ist...


und da du bei mami wohnst musst du's auch nicht selber kaufen, gell


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2010)

...was mit 16 aber glaub ich noch zu vertreten und als "normal" abzustempeln is


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...was mit 16 aber glaub ich noch zu vertreten und als "normal" abzustempeln is


 Mit 16 ist die Spüli-Benutzung in der Tat noch nicht zu beanstanden....mit 35 sollte dann Deine Frau abwaschen 

Autsch! Da kommt meine mit ´ner Pfanne...


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

Meine Frau hat immer zwei Möglichkeiten:


eine davon ist Freiwillig


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mit 16 ist die Spüli-Benutzung in der Tat noch nicht zu beanstanden....



nanana....spüli benutzung beim bike waschen bitte!

die arme pfanne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> nanana....spüli benutzung beim bike waschen bitte! die arme pfanne...


 Ehe (was für ein Wort ) alle weiblichen Forumsmitglieder auf mich verbal einprügeln......unsere Beziehung (also nicht unsere hier - sondern die mit meiner Frau) wird durch einen geschlechtsneutralen Geschirrspüler gerettet.....den auch ich ab und wann befülle und bediene.  
Und auf der Pfanne waren nur lecker Würstchen.....und diese muss Dir nicht leid tun - wird auch darin wieder sauber....

@kubitix - schöner spruch (mehr kann ich nicht sagen, meine Frau hat ein großes Messer zum Essen in Benutzung)

Und nun zurück zur Werbung - oder gern zu einem Bike- Thema...


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

einen hab ich noch, einen hab ich noch, ich alter sho......


warum heiraten, leasing ist so einfach.

ach so und neulich fuhr ein PKW vor mir her, darauf klebte ein Spruch:


Frauen fahren besser
mit Bus und Bahn.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2010)

Cube Talk halt...spamen bis der server glüht oder so..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...abgesehen davon, dass es keine IceSpiker mehr gibt....


Ja Andy hat soo recht - das geht jetzt alles etwas ...... 
Daher eher Bikebezogen....die "normalen" scheinen ja wirklich Mangelware geworden zu sein.....aber wer unbedingt noch will - könnte ja zur Not noch diese hier ordern:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a40756/ice-spiker-pro-210-361-spikes-tl-ready.html
Ist im Prinzip nur ein Zehner mehr pro Stück als der Originalpreis bei den einfachen.....wäre. Und besser als auf die Gusche....


----------



## Cortina (12. Dezember 2010)

kubitix schrieb:


> einen hab ich noch, einen hab ich noch, ich alter sho......
> warum heiraten, leasing ist so einfach.
> 
> ach so und neulich fuhr ein PKW vor mir her, darauf klebte ein Spruch:
> ...



Konnte mich damals auch nicht zwischen Gleitschirm oder Drachen entscheiden, das Geld war auch knapp also hab ich kurzerhand den Drachen geheiratet und den Gleitschirm gekauft


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2010)

Verdammt - wir brauchen drigend einen Gleichstellungsbeauftragten/eine Gleichstellungsbeauftragte, eine Anti-Mobbing-Kommission mit mindestens 5 Mitgliedern, eine "Themen-Polizei".....und vor Allem mehr Bike-, noch besser Cube -Themen.... 
Sonst geht der Thread hier vor die Hunde / die Hündin! Glaubt es mir.

Insofern - fahrrad.de braucht schon über 1 Woche für ´ne Lieferung obwohl der Zahlungseingang längst bestätigt wurde. (Ihr erinnert Euch - u.a. der Rucksack!) Ist auch nicht das erste mal bei mir --- wenn ich da so andere Versandfirmen betrachte (ohne Namen zu nennen - da klappte auch jetzt erst aktuell die Lieferung in 2-3 Werktagen) .....glaube fast, es war die letzte Bestellung dort  
Gute Nacht - morgen geht es frisch an´s Umbauwerk ;-)


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Dezember 2010)

ich denk wir haben das ding hier eben um den anderen fred zu schonen? hier MUSS keiner lesen...und hie rkann auch keiner meckern, dass zu wenig/die flaschen bilder da sind, oder?!...klar sind "cube-bezogene" themen auch willkommen.

Edith entschuldigt sich: Pardon, die faLSCHEN bilder natürlich


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> die flaschen bilder da sind



Andi, das wirft jetzt aber ein schlechtes Licht auf uns.

Gleichstellungsbeaufragte, barbarissima war eben mal kurz online


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

...die zieht euch gleich die ohren lang , wenn ihr so weitermacht ....
@sirrah : beim hibike weder spikes , noch die vast .... dafür ne geile warme helmunterziehmütze von campognolo .... und das bike endlich mit andere gabel verseh´n - wurde auch zeit ... greez , kati - auf anruf von iloxx wartend ....


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

[email protected] :: bommelmaster verkauft sein stereo - schwarz mit weisser pike und grünen eloxalteilen zun nem echt vernünftigen preis ... kannst ja mal im bikemarkt gucken .. greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nen (13. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Heute leider kein Cube Wetter.
> Vorteil, zum Putzen der Ski reicht ein Handtuch


Wahh, Neid pur. Was habe ich mich gestern im Bruchharsch abgemüht 

Mal ne Frage, hat eine Reba Race nicht 2 Jahre Garantie? Laut meinem Händler nicht, laut Handbuch schon. Ich sollte nämlich endlich mal die Motion Control richten lassen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .
> @sirrah : beim hibike weder spikes , noch die vast ....



IceSpikers gibt es wieder bei BikeDiscount ... habe 4 geordert ...aber pssst nix meiner Frau sagen. Die ist schon total gefrustet, dass beim dem Eis und Schneezeug Biken immer flachfällt. Vlt. ist es mit den Dingern besser und sie freut sich drüber.

Die Vast habe ich doch noch letzte Woche da gesehen. Haben die sogar abgespielt.   

Btw: Ich war heute in Duisburg mit dem ICE. Kaum ist man aus Eschenhahn raus, ist auch der Schnee weg und zwar komplett - die ganze Strecke lang. Zurückkommend, 2 km vor Eschenhahn POTZBLITZ alles wieder weiss.  Ladet ihr den ganzen Schnee bei uns ab ?  

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mit 16 ist die Spüli-Benutzung in der Tat noch nicht zu beanstanden....mit 35 sollte dann Deine Frau abwaschen
> 
> Autsch! Da kommt meine mit ´ner Pfanne...



 Und wenn ich jetzt lache, macht meine gleich mit


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> IceSpikers gibt es wieder bei BikeDiscount ... habe 4 geordert ...


 Herzlichen Glückwunsch - denn heute Nachmittag war es wieder nur noch 1 Paar, das vermutlich auch schon wieder weg ist. 
Na dann mal viel Spaß damit......und glaube mir - den werdet Ihr haben.

Nur so nebenbei......in der (ganz) neuen Mountain-Bike 1/11 wurde die Gore Tool Jacke Testsieger! Ergebnis "überragend". Also alle die bislang so geschwärmt haben.....Ihr hattet nicht nur subjektiv - sondern nunmehr auch wirklich objektiv Recht. 
Da mir die Countdown jetzt noch etwas zu luftig scheint.....habe ich nach dem Schnäppchen bei Bike-Discount.....nun für Januar/Februar (richtige Tief-Frost-Tage) wieder zu schlagen müssen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k945/a38738/cosmo-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-green.html
Dabei wollte ich doch nur Sirrah´s Aussage überprüfen....mhm im Urlaub ist einfach zu viel Zeit.... 
Leider nicht getestet....aber dafür der Preis.....
Bringt etwas "Farbe" in meine Jackenkollektion und ich hoffe, die begeistert mich genau so, wie die Countdown in der Verarbeitung/Qualität.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Dezember 2010)

der spuri is im kaufrausch ...(wie gut ich das kenne ...)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> der spuri is im kaufrausch...


 Du wolltest sie ja nicht....und mir tat die Jacke sooo leid....wie sie da noch liegen sollte - in den offenen Regalen der kalten Lagerhalle. 
Es ist doch bald Weihnachten.....da hole ich sie aus reiner Nächstenliebe  zu mir ins Warme.....um sie immer mal wieder kurz an die frische Luft zu führen. 
Mit dem Monats-Budget sind wir damit nun allerdings endgültig ins Negative ......  Weihnachten....bei Aldi-Glühwein.


----------



## Cortina (13. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Weihnachten....bei Aldi-Glühwein.



Spuri komm, so schlecht ist der gar nicht, ein bisschen mehr Zucker und das passt schon und wenn Du dann mit der neuen Jacke im Kalten stehst denkst Du nicht mehr dran. Ab dem 5. Becher schmecken eh alle gleich...ich wäre froh hier in Italien überhaupt mal einen Glühwein zu bekommen 
Hier gibts noch nicht mal einen Weihnachtsmarkt  aber das holen wir am 23.12 nach 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## j.wayne (14. Dezember 2010)

Dafür gibts doch so nette Wundermittelchen die aus jeden Chateau Schädelweh nen prima Glühwein machen. Mein Favorit is das da:
http://www.gourmet-versand.com/index.php?site=article_show&id_article=509


----------



## Cortina (14. Dezember 2010)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Dafür gibts doch so nette Wundermittelchen die aus jeden Chateau Schädelweh nen prima Glühwein machen. Mein Favorit is das da:
> http://www.gourmet-versand.com/index.php?site=article_show&id_article=509



... aromatische Mischung, in der keine Aromen dominieren. Die beste Basis also für einen wirklich leckeren Glühwein. Wir empfehlen 1EL pro Flasche guten Rotweins zu dosieren und den Wein nach Geschmack zu süßen...

OK, bis hier hin bin ich mit dabei und wollte schon bestellen ABER

...und etwa 1:1 mit Wasser zu mischen.

mit Wasser mischen 

Ne Ne dat geht ja gar net....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (14. Dezember 2010)

Wasser kommt da bei uns bestimmt nicht rein, höchstens Stroh 80


----------



## Beorn (14. Dezember 2010)

Was hat Glüwein mit Wasser zu tun!? Das ist Sünde!

Stroh 80 kommt da meinen Vorstellungen schon näher.

Aber insgesamt dann doch eher Irish Coffee, da ist noch Koffein drinne.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

@spuri :.... du bist ein echter erretter der jacken ... na , ich hatte ja schon anderweitig zugeschlagen...sonst hätte ich bei der grünen auch schwach werden können .... 
ach ja : ..der frosch ist heute gekommen ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri :.... du bist ein echter erretter der jacken


Ja, aber der Petrus dankt es mir nicht wirklich.....na gut, noch ist die Jacke auch nicht hier im Warmen angekommen. 
Vielleicht hat er ja dann ein Einsehen und ist gnädiger als jetzt. 


blutbuche schrieb:


> ..der frosch ist heute gekommen ...


Glückwunsch!!! Und nur noch mal zur Erinnerung - hier dürfen auch "keine" Cubes abgelichtet werden.  

PS: Glühwein von besagtem Discounter ist in der Tat ganz lecker und preiswert. Da gibt es furchtbareres, was sogar noch teuerer ist. 
Und in einem alten Rezeptbuch von anno dazumal......las ich auch....neben Nelken, Zimt, Zucker, Rotwein, Zitronen.......Wasser!
Kann also so falsch nicht sein.... es sei denn - man möchte schon nach der 2. Tasse "fertig" sein.  
Morgen geht es noch mal mit einem Kumpel auf den örtlichen Weihnachtsmarkt - den "Glühweinpass" vollstempeln lassen - um den Gratis-Becher zu bekommen.  .... der ist dort übrigens auch sehr lecker....


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (14. Dezember 2010)

ich glaub da wird nicht nur der Glühweinpass voll


----------



## kubitix (14. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..der frosch ist heute gekommen ...



na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch, bin schon auf deine ErFAHRungen gespannt. Kannst du ja im Cube Talk von berichten, darfst da ja sogar Bilder vom LeFrog einstellen, ist ja kein Cube.

Im Nachbarort ist bzw. war ein Lapierre Dealer der vertreibt die Räder aber nicht mehr. Ich hatte mir auch eins ausgesucht, er hat mir abgeraten zuviele Probleme.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

taataaaaaa : da isser  : ...................
@kubitix : ...nein . kein lapierre - obwohl die mir auch e xtrem gut gefallen - ein speci enduro - der arme frosch hat dringend ein gutes neues zuhause gesucht 
@spuri : anbei noch die jackenbilder von meinen beiden ...


----------



## Cortina (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich glaub mein selbstgemachter Glühwein funzt ganz gut 





Auf was für Ideen man beim Bike-Entzug so kommt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (14. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @kubitix : ...nein . kein lapierre



hilf einem dummen, wieso Frosch? (weil´s grün is?)

ich dachte jetzt an Froggy *14


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

...grrrrr- sch.... bilder - das rote trikot sollte gar nicht rein - is gar net meins - hier also nochmal die graue lafuma jacke ....
@kubitix :.... ja klar , weil er grün is ....


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (14. Dezember 2010)

@blutbuche  sieht gut aus dein Bike


@ cortina  und der Cube Schriftzug hat auch was


----------



## blutbuche (14. Dezember 2010)

...hat jemand von euch schon mal ne gabel mit steckachse geseh´n , wo an der einen seite eine art kabelbinder rausguckt ....????????? ist das   normal ???????


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...hat jemand von euch schon mal ne gabel mit steckachse geseh´n , wo an der einen seite eine art kabelbinder rausguckt ....????????? ist das normal ???????


 Nee - kenne ich nicht, ist aber auch genau in der Mitte unscharf 

Die Jacken sehen gut aus - die orange/rötliche gefällt mir sogar ausgesprochen gut. Zum Bike war ja alles gesagt. 
Meine Jacke kommt Heute oder Morgen - habe jedenfalls gestern schon Zahlungseingang und Versandbestätigung bekommen. 
Fahrrad.de habe ich storniert - die hatten am 08.12. den Zahlungseingang bestätigt - seit dem tat sich nichts mehr! Auf eine Meckermail haben die auch nicht reagiert - und das war schon mal so... bei denen. Mal klappt es ganz gut - aber immer wieder mal Ärger.
Hat den Anschein - als wenn die nur eine Mitarbeiterin für den Versand beschäftigt haben - und wenn die krank ist, bleibt alles liegen. 
Na egal - gibt es statt grünem Rucksack eben grüne Jacke! 
Der Rucksack war ja eh strittig - wegem fehlendem Riemen.....so erledigen sich manche Dinge von selbst. 
Wenn ich nun die Rollo´s hochziehen werde - bin ich ja mal gespannt...ob heute eine Runde drin ist...

@cortina - gute Idee.....aber ich werde heute Abend nicht mal mehr CUBE schreiben können....nehme ich an! Glühweinextremvertilging


----------



## Cortina (15. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @cortina - gute Idee.....aber ich werde heute Abend nicht mal mehr CUBE schreiben können....nehme ich an! Glühweinextremvertilging



Mittwoch morgen 7.35, was macht Dein Kopf


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Mittwoch morgen 7.35, was macht Dein Kopf


 An heute Abend denken....frag doch Morgen noch mal nach....aber nicht vor 12.oo Uhr


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

@Blutbuche   also sicherungs Splinte kenn ich aber Kabelbinder?

wäre mir neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (15. Dezember 2010)

ich hab gerade neue schlatzüge verlegt. ohmman 2 stunden für gebraucht . scheiss fummelarbeit


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

ja kenn ich, fummelarbeit is das schlimmste, aber solang du es im warmen machen konntest gehts ja


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Dezember 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> ja kenn ich, fummelarbeit is das schlimmste, aber solang du es im warmen machen konntest gehts ja


 Sehe ich nichts so.
Kommt stets darauf an - mit wem Du die besagte Fummelarbeit leisten darfst..... Aber in einem hast Du definitiv recht, dass es im Warmen viel schöner ist! 
Zum Beispiel vor dem Kamin.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

jaaaa bei der Fummelarbeit die du meinst ist das natürlich was anderes


----------



## Beorn (15. Dezember 2010)

Jungs, geht biken, das kühlt Eure Gedanken ab!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

die sind noch gar nich richtig aufgeheizt und ausserdem hab ich kein Bike hier


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Dezember 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Jungs, geht biken, das kühlt Eure Gedanken ab!


 Nö, heute nicht noch mal....war schon - siehe Bilder-Fred!
Aber mir wird gleich ganz anders warm .... Glühwein!
Und ich weiss natürlich gar nicht - was Du meinst , auch Kabelbinderfummeln und Bowdenzugverlegung macht vor dem Kamin (oder zumindest im Warmen) mehr Spaß. Mit wem Du das machst, ist dabei auch entscheident - mit meiner Schwiegermutter macht es halb so viel Spaß....wie mit einem talentiertem Kumpel 
Ah - muss los - mein Bus.....


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Dezember 2010)

viel Spaß beim aufwärmen


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hier gibts noch nicht mal einen Weihnachtsmarkt  aber das holen wir am 23.12 nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. Dezember 2010)

..... also : das mit der steckachse is okay so - is ein sicherungs - splint ... sah aus , wie´n stück von nem ka belninder ... dafür is die veltec nabe wohl am a..... , sie rattert und läuft wie über schmirgelpapier ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .....dafür is die veltec nabe wohl am a..... , sie rattert und läuft wie über schmirgelpapier ...








...das sollte aber nicht sein....bei Neuanschaffung  So ein Mist - drücke die Daumen, dass es ganz schnell behoben & vergessen ist.


----------



## kubitix (16. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


>



aha spuri weilt wieder unter den lebenden


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Dezember 2010)

@Blutbuche   das mit der Nabe ist natürlich ärgerlich, hoffe das du schnell Ersatz bekommst.

@Spuri   und wie wars gestern? Haste dich gut aufgewärmt?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Dezember 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> @Spuri und wie wars gestern?
> Haste dich gut aufgewärmt?


Naja der Glühwein war schon lecker - bis zum 5. Becher  dann machte der Weihnachtsmarkt zu (20.00 Uhr) und wir sind noch zu mir nach Hause....mit´ner Flasche Rotwein und ein paar Grappa klang der Abend irgendwie aus.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



War auch noch kurz im Forum.....aber dann wird es eher Dunkel.
Heute früh taten alle (alten) Knochen weh - wer weiss, was die spurin mit mir angestellt hat. Vom Rücken her - hat sie mir in liebevoller Absicht vermutlich das LTD unter die Matraze gelegt  
Aber langsam wird alles wieder......nur um den Tag ist es schade, war eigentlich wettermäßig Biketauglich, was man von mir heute leider nicht sagen mehr konnte


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Dezember 2010)

naja hier schneit es seit stunden schon, kein so optimales Bikewetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcidTotti96 (16. Dezember 2010)

.......schei.. Winter 
....ich will wieder SOOOOOMMEEEER


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Dezember 2010)

AcidTotti96 schrieb:


> .......schei.. Winter
> ....ich will wieder SOOOOOMMEEEER


 Der Winter hat doch noch nicht mal richtig angefangen 
Das Wetter kannste auch nicht wirklich ändern - nur Deine Einstellung dazu.  Wünschen wir uns lieber einen Winter - der weitesgehend trocken und kalt ist....kann man gut biken - der Frühling kommt so oder so....


----------



## AcidTotti96 (16. Dezember 2010)

....ja aber macht es nicht mehr Spass im Frühling durch die grünen Wälder zu fahren und sich nicht den Ars... abzufrieren 

......bin eh nur Saisonfahrer ,aber werde mal wieder auf meinen Hometrainer mich bischen fit halten


----------



## Mex4711 (16. Dezember 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> naja hier schneit es seit stunden schon, kein so optimales Bikewetter...


 

hm, jo, hier auch...
echt bissel doof.

oder kauf ich mir doch noch Spikepellen....?!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Dezember 2010)

macht schon mehr Spaß im Frühling zu fahren, aber der Winter hat auch seine schönen Seiten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Dezember 2010)

Mex4711 schrieb:


> ...oder kauf ich mir doch noch Spikepellen....?!


 Wegen dem Winter gern - aber bitte nicht nur wegen dem vielen Schnee  Da helfen die nämlich nicht im Geringsten.....
Eigene Erfahrungen & noch ganz frisch:
Hier waren sie super!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7829613&postcount=1053
Und hier eigentlich (fast) egal! wenn man vom subjektiven Sicherheitsgefühl mal absieht!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7835575&postcount=1065
Also will nur sagen - die sind auch keine "Wunderwaffe" gegen den Schnee. Leider!


----------



## Mex4711 (17. Dezember 2010)

ne du, da hast du recht. ne wunderwaffe gegen den schnee ist das nicht. aber eine waffe im winter die man zu hause hat, fals man sie braucht, ist das schon...

naja, danke für deine Tips, ich überleg mir das noch mal. jetzt geh ich aber erst mal schneebiken und meinen freien Tag nutzen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. Dezember 2010)

naja mal sehn, nächstes Jahr gibts vll Spikepellen obwohl die in 2.1 bestimmt merkwürdig aussehen werden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Dezember 2010)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> naja mal sehn, nächstes Jahr gibts vll Spikepellen obwohl die in 2.1 bestimmt merkwürdig aussehen werden


Musst die ja nicht unbedingt als 2.1 er Ausführung nehmen - 
Nokian bietet 2.2 an & Schwalbe sogar 2.35....
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/misearch.html?serchform=directsend&query=spikes
Oh, es klingelt gerade - meine Jacke  kommt..............wohl.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

..und jacke da ??????????????????? bitte bilder !!

... im "zeigt her eure cubes" kann ichs ja nicht zeigen - aber HIIIER : 
endlich die ersehnte frosch schneetour gemacht . super saugeil !! ich bin ganz verknallt !!!!!! (aber ich werde den cubes trotzdem nicht untreu - dazu steh´n hier auch zuviele rum ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..und jacke da ??????????????????? bitte bilder !!


 zunächst ohne Worte - lasst Bilder sprechen.....



Auf dem Produktfoto im Netz dachte ich es wären einfache weisse Streifen an der grünen Jacke...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k945/a38738/cosmo-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-green.html?mfid=454
sind aber in Echt so leicht grau/silber und so ein Reflex-Zeugs.
Ganz schön großflächig & gut zu sehen... Warn-Weste muss man so nicht mehr überziehen. 



Ich bin top zufrieden mit dem Weihnachtsmann (dazu ja noch die kurze Vaude Regenhose & die Spikebereifung.... Mehr brauchs nicht - nun nur noch Wetter - um das Alles auch an der frischen Luft auszuführen.....

@kati


----------



## blutbuche (17. Dezember 2010)

boah  ,  is die grüne schöööööööööööööööööööööööön !!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> boah , is die grüne schöööööööööööööööööööööööön !!!!!!!


Ja das erste Foto.....trifft den Grün-Ton auch besser als das von hinten. Schönes Grün - und schönes Blau - so kommt Farbe in mein Leben - bin ich bestimmt fortan immer seltener in den bisherigen Jacken unterwegs - Schwarzfahrer adé...


----------



## Mex4711 (18. Dezember 2010)

die grüne ist echt porno...

ist ne überlegung wert


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (18. Dezember 2010)

sieht schick aus , passt zum frosch

wäre aber nich so ganz meine Farbe


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Dezember 2010)

@Cortina:

Du hattest vorhin gefragt was es zu Essen gibt ?

In Sherry, Honig und Zimt mariniertes und gebratenes Hähnchenbrustfilet auf Feldbergsalat mit einem Sherry / Balsamico / Feigensaucen Dressing mit geröstet und karamelisierten Walnüssen und Pinienkernen sowie Parmigano.

Das gab es .... mmmmh und war sehr lecker  (ohne mich selber über'n grünen Klee loben zu wollen ).





Freuen uns schon auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Wiesbaden.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> der spuri is im kaufrausch


 Nachdem ich die letzte Bestellung Rucksack ja storniert hatte....passte doch der zu Bike und Jacke  
Ist jedenfalls in Lieferung:
http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php?ac=pddetails&pdid=12108
Kati, Kati - dieses Grün/Schwarz war ansteckend .......

@sirrah - wir hatten schon gegessen...sonst hätte ich zugelangt, sieht lecker aus!


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hier im Cube Talk kann ich ja mal ein paar Schneebilder aus dem Taunus posten. Mit Biken ist hier gerade nichts ... ich glaube selbst die IceSpiker - die noch nicht eingefahren sind, wo auch ? - hätten hier nichts gebracht.





Schön ist es schon ... und die Luft ist so herrlich klar und frisch.








Endlich auch mal wieder blauer Himmel ... gab es schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr und hat Gut getan.







In "Zivil"   


Blick auf Eschenhahn





Otto findets auch gut, der hat ja auch einen dicken Pelz an.






War ein schöner Spaziergang , obwohl ich endlich wieder mal gerne gefahren wäre. Naja ... die Spiker müssen ja eh erst eingefahren werden.


Zuhause hat dann unser Plüschtiger Sirrah auf uns gewartet.





Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## blutbuche (18. Dezember 2010)

oh gott ,ist diese katze süss .....

...und das essen hat bei mir magenknurren ausgelöst !!! 

@spuri : der sieht gut aus , der rucksack , aber das grün geht doch ein bisschen mehr ins oliv ... aber wir wollen mal nicht zu penibel sein , gell
deine gore jacke verfolgt mich vehement ... so ein schönes teil .. aber meine bessere hälfte runzelt momentan arg die stirn, wenn es um neuen bike kram geht .. nach dem frosch verständlich  - der war ja gar net eingeplant .... 


ach ja - mal was nettes "hündisches" ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Schön ist es schon ... und die Luft ist so herrlich klar und frisch.......In "Zivil"


 Oben "Ohne"! - Bei uns hat es seit 2 Tagen nunmehr dauerhaft zweistellige Minusgrade.....ohne was kuscheliges um die Ohren würde ich es gar nicht aushalten....ist so schon Atemwegsreizung pur, auch ohne sportliche Aktivitäten.  Wann hört das bloss endlich wieder auf & es wird einfach wieder nur "normaler" Winter  Ohne Massen von Schnee und mit Temparaturen, die auch das Biken ermöglichen......



blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : der sieht gut aus , der rucksack , aber das grün geht doch ein bisschen mehr ins oliv ......


 Egal  Gefällt mir. Das mit der Jacke ist nachvollziehbar..... finde die auch toll - aber auch nachvollziehbar, dass diese Ausgabe nach dem Frosch bestirnrunzelt wird.  
Nächstes Jahr ist auch wieder Schlußverkauf - und wer weiss.... 
Heute ist zum Beispiel eine kuschelig wärmende Softshellhose im Weihnachtskalender von Bike-Discount.......die ich dann jetzt auch nicht mehr darf... So ist das Leben..... 
Schönen 4. Advent! mit den kleinen (und großen) Rackern.....die bei Euch so "einwohnen" ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Oben "Ohne"! - Bei uns hat es seit 2 Tagen nunmehr dauerhaft zweistellige Minusgrade.....ohne was kuscheliges um die Ohren würde ich es gar nicht aushalten....


 Bei uns waren es nur -6 °C, da wurde es mir mit Mützchen immer mal zu warm. Bei 2-stelligen Minusgraden hab ich die Mütze dann auch permanent an, sonst fallen einem echt die Ohren ab .




spurhalter schrieb:


> Schönen 4. Advent! mit den kleinen (und großen) Rackern.....die bei Euch so "einwohnen" ...


Das wünsche ich Dir und der Spurin auch. Lasst es euch im warmen und kuscheligen Wohnzimmer bei ein paar Weihnachtskeksen gut gehen .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn (wo es die Nacht wieder Massen geschneit hat)


----------



## Duke_01 (19. Dezember 2010)

@ Sirra73 ; 
Das sieht auch lecker aus !!!!


----------



## blutbuche (19. Dezember 2010)

----es schneit  schneit ... im garten steht man bereits knieetief im schnee - der kleine hund versinkt ... an biken  gar net mehr zu denken momentan . echt - zuviel is auch nicht gut ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Dezember 2010)

Sieht hier nicht anders aus. Wir sind vorhin ins SportCenter ... ich hab die Autotür aber nicht mehr so aufgekriegt und musste mein Auto erst freischaufeln . Das hatte ich allerdings auch gestern schon gemacht . Aus dem SportCenter raus ... wieder schaufeln. 

Man kann ja fast statt "Schaffe, schaffe - Häusle baue" -> "Schaufle, schaufle - Iglo baue." sagen 

Gruß aus dem eingeschneiten Eschenhahn


----------



## fatz (19. Dezember 2010)

schickt doch mal n bissl schnee in sueden, sonst reiss ich auch bald wieder das bike raus. bei mir
im garten liegen grad mal gut 20cm und geschneit hat's auch seit mittwoch nimmer. rodeln war heut
trotzdem saugut. zumal die 800hm vom aschenbrenner nach kufstein runter dann doch halbwegs 
lang sind. die neuen bergschuh taugen. zumindest zum laufen und schlittenfahren. biken werden wir noch
sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (19. Dezember 2010)

hier fängt's grad an zu Regnen  na das wird en Spaß


----------



## Cortina (19. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Cortina:
> Du hattest vorhin gefragt was es zu Essen gibt ?
> 
> In Sherry, Honig und Zimt mariniertes und gebratenes Hähnchenbrustfilet auf Feldbergsalat mit einem Sherry / Balsamico / Feigensaucen Dressing mit geröstet und karamelisierten Walnüssen und Pinienkernen sowie Parmigano.
> ...




Dagen setzte ich die Skitour von heute in San Martino di Castrozza mit Mittagessen im Rifugio Punta Ces.

Es hat ohne Ende geschneit und der Mirtillo Grappa war 1A 

Jetzt müssen wir es nur noch schaffen die Skitour mit Deinem Abendessen zu vereinen, das wäre dann perfekt 

Im Moment sehe ich aber schon unseren Glühwein und die Bratwurst in Gefahr 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (20. Dezember 2010)

Mit dem Bike kann man hier gerade keinen Blumentopf gewinnen  Aber man kann ja anders Spass haben im Schnee 

Mit Schneeschuhlaufen zum Beispiel 





Uups  Künstlerpech 





Na bitte, Alles wieder im grünen Bereich


----------



## blutbuche (20. Dezember 2010)

....hier geht auch GAR NIX mehr . alles ist vereist - selbst laufen is schwierig . ausser der hauptstrasse  ist nix gestreut . gestern der regen ist überfroren - totale kacke ... schneeschuhe wäre natürlich ne alternative ..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Uups  Künstlerpech


 Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich mich mit 2 Brettern (alternativ auch Schlittschuhe, Gleitschuhe, Rollschuhe, Rollerblades usw.) an den Füßen nie richtig anfreunden werde.  Bewegungsidiot, Grobmotoriker oder Koordinationsprimitivling waren noch die kleinsten Umschreibungen - die ich mir immer anhören musste.  Zum Glück wird man im Flachland nicht aus der Gemeinde ausgestossen - nur weil man die Bretter nicht beherrscht.  Was für ein Glück.


----------



## m.rr (20. Dezember 2010)

@ Bärbel:


----------



## Beorn (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich werd regelmäßig "Bewegungslegastheniker" genannt, aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Außerdem sind die Blicke extrem erstaunt, wenn man per Bike auf der Piste dabei ist oder sich einfach nen Rodel holt und mit Bordern ein Rennen auf roten Pisten anfängt (Rettungsdienstwinterspaßausflug).

Ich empfehle für unsere Gefilde und städtischen Gebrauch solche Spikes auf Gummiüberziehern. Nutzt die Post auch, aber nur die mit 6 Spikes, ich hab welche mit 10 Spikes, damit kann man problemlos laufen. Schneeschuhe taugen nur bei Tiefschnee, so weit sind wir ja (zum Glück) noch nicht.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Dezember 2010)

*@spuri und Beorn *
Schneeschuhe sind eigentlich genau das Richtige für Bewegungslegastheniker  Sie sind schön breit und lang und haben Harscheisen unten drunter  Und außer, dass man mal über die eine oder andere Geländeeigentheit stolpert, kann da nicht viel passieren  Ich für meinen Teil rutsche auch gelegentlich mal einen steilen Hang runter  Aber da gilt dann wieder die Weisheit, dass es bergauf immer besser geht, als berab


----------



## Beorn (21. Dezember 2010)

Bei Schneeschuhen kann man wunderbar sich selber auf die Schneeschuhe latschen und dann durch den Schnee kullern


----------



## Mex4711 (22. Dezember 2010)

hahahahaha, weiß genau was du meinst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. Dezember 2010)

...nur  noch 1 kleiner arbeitstag - dann endlich 10  tage  ruhe ... freu !!!!!!!! nur das wetter ist mist - 5 grad - regen - dreckpampe überall .- 




 schöne weihnachten allen würfelfreunden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jan84 (22. Dezember 2010)

Hab heut Mittag vorzeitig den Weihnachtsurlaub eingeleitet, die Motivation ließ einfach nichtmehr mehr zu . Und hab mir dann noch was fürn Würfel gegönnt .


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (22. Dezember 2010)

und ich darf morgen nochmal arbeiten aber dann is auch Ruhe bis Montag


----------



## Mex4711 (23. Dezember 2010)

ich ab erst ende Januar urlaub... naja, bis auf einen Tag irgendwo zwischen weihnachten und silvester, da hab ich auch dann mal frei...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schöne weihnachten allen würfelfreunden!


 Danke - da schliesse ich mich doch einfach schon mal an. 
Noch eine halbe Nachtschicht bis ca. 02.00 Uhr - und dann ist bis Dienstag nächster Woche "feiern" angesagt. Hoffe das Wetter lässt uns den Feiertagsspeck auch mal wieder los werden.....zzt. habe ich echt resigniert, was das biken im Freien angeht! Kein Wetter, keine Zeit, überall Probleme .....aber kommt ja bald ein neues Jahr. 
Das wird sicher gaaaanz viel Besser. 
Friedliche, stressfreie, fröhliche Tage von spurin & spuri .....


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Dezember 2010)

Spuri: Die Schicht kriegste auch noch rum . Euch allen wünsche ich auch ein schönes Fest.

Wir haben heute Besuch von Cortina gekriegt, oder besser gesagt Cortina hat Wiesbaden besucht, was uns die Chance gab uns auf ein, zwei, drei .... Glühwein und auf eine Bratwurst zu treffen.





So manche Bike Story haben wir austauschen können ... aber oh je ... nach dem 6. Glühwein  und Weihnachtsmarktverbot, brachte alles maskieren nichts mehr . 




Nein, nein  ganz so schlimm ist es dann doch nicht geendet. 

Uns kam aber dabei die Idee in den Sinn, ob man nicht vielleicht für 2011 ein Cube Forumstreffen organisieren könnte .
@All:  Was haltet ihr davon ? Wo wäre oder wer hätte eine coole "Location" dafür ? Was könnte ein gutes Datum / Zeitfenster sein ?

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Dezember 2010)

ich hielte viel davon!
location: da wos schön is, evtl. da wo man auch vernünftig hinkommt (mit zu, etc. - nicht alle sind mobil, wie ich)
zeitraum: ferien, etc.??


----------



## Cortina (24. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hielte viel davon!
> location: da wos schön is, evtl. da wo man auch vernünftig hinkommt (mit zu, etc. - nicht alle sind mobil, wie ich)
> zeitraum: ferien, etc.??



Auch dafür...hicks...ups...sorry 

Grüße und allen ein ganz schönes und erholsames Weihnachtsfest.

Guido


----------



## mi2 (24. Dezember 2010)

ohman bin gerade von der arbeit heim gekommen. alles total vereist. jetzt hätt ich mal die spikereifen gebraucht

Treffen hört sich gut. bin leider nur sehr reisefaul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (24. Dezember 2010)

und wieder isses soweit, wünsch euch allen schöne Weihnachten und ruhige Feiertage


----------



## barbarissima (24. Dezember 2010)

*@Sirrah73*
Na wenn man euch mal losschickt  
Äähhm was issn das für´n Yeti auf dem unteren Foto 

Cubetreffen


----------



## wiesi991 (24. Dezember 2010)

cubetreffen hört sich gut an  dann hoffe ich mal dass ne location gefunden wird, die ich erreichen kann  

*werbungfürgeisskopfmach*


----------



## Mex4711 (24. Dezember 2010)

ich wünsch euch auch allen ein frohes Fest.
was das treffen angeht, ich finde die idee gut.... denke man sollte das bissel zentral halten, wegen der an und ab reise


----------



## kubitix (24. Dezember 2010)

Feld und Wiesen sind verschneit 
Weihnachtsstimmung macht sich breit 
Nüsse knacken, Plätzchen backen, 
Möbel rücken, Baum noch schmücken, 
über all' dem Stollen essen, 
hätt ich euch bald vergessen, 
 ich wünsche euch 

fröhliche und besinnliche Weihnacht und für alle die trotz des Wetters  noch unterwegs sein müssen passt bitte auf und kommt unfallfrei an. 

Stefan 






​


----------



## barbarissima (24. Dezember 2010)

*

 Fröhliche Weihnachten 

*

Ich wünsche euch einen funkelnden Christbaum 

 leckeres Essen 

 und viele schöne Geschenke 



Und für die, die gerade Langeweile haben, ist hier noch ein stimmungsvolles 
Weihnachtsgedicht 



*Die Geschichte vom Lametta *

_von Markus Simon _
_www.markussimon.de_
Weihnachten naht, das Fest der Feste- 
Das Fest der Kinder - Fest der Gäste- 
Da geht es vorher hektisch zu..... 
Von Früh bis Abend - keine Ruh - 
Ein Hetzen, Kaufen, Proben, Messen - 
Hat man auch niemanden vergessen...? 
So geht es mir - keine Ahnung habend - 
Vor ein paar Jahren - Heiligabend - 
der zu dem noch ein Sonntag war. 
Ich saß grad bei der Kinderschar, 
da sprach mein Weib: "Tu dich nicht drücken,
Du hast heut noch den Baum zu schmücken!" 
Da Einspruch meistens mir nichts nützt, 
hab kurz darauf ich schon geschwitzt: 
Den Baum gestutzt - gebohrt - gesägt -
und in den Ständer eingelegt.
Dann kamen Kugeln, Kerzen, Sterne, 
Krippenfiguren mit Laterne, 
Zum schluß ---- ja Himmelwetta......! 
Nirgends fand ich das Lametta! 
Es wurde meiner Frau ganz heiß 
und stotternd sprach sie: "Ja, ich weiß, 
im letzten Jahr war es arg verschliessen - 
Drum habe ich es weggeschmissen. 
Und - in dem Trubel dieser Tage, 
bei Arbeit, Müh und Plage - 
Vergaß ich, Neues zu besorgen! 
Ich werde was vom Nachbarn borgen! 
Die Nachbarn - links, rechts, drunter, drüber - 
die hatten kein Lametta über
! Da schauten wir uns an verdrossen; 
Die Läden sind ja auch geschlossen.... 
"Hört zu! Wir werden heuer haben 
einen Baum -- altdeutscher Stil, 
Weil ... mir Lametta nicht gefiel..." 
Da gab es Heuler, Schlurzen, Tränen... 
und ich gab nach den Schmerzfontänen: 
"Hört endlich auf mit dem Gezeta --- 
ihr kriegt nenn Baum - mit viel Lametta!" 
Zwar konnt ich da noch nicht begreifen, 
woher ich nehm die Silberstreifen...! 
Doch grade, als ich sucht - mein Messa - 
da ließ ich: "Hengstenberg MILDESSA".. 
Es war die Sauerkrautkonserve! 
Ich kombinier mit Messers Schärfe: 
Hier liegt die Lösung eingebettet, 
das Weihnachtsfest, es ist gerettet!!!! 
Schnell wurde der Deckel aufgedreht, 
das Kraut gepresst, so gut es geht - 
zum Trocknen - einzeln - aufgehängt- 
und dann geföhnt, -- doch nicht versengt!! 
Die trocknen Streifen, sehr geblichen 
mit Silberbronce angestrichen - 
Auf beiden Seiten, Silberkleid! 
Oh freue Dich, Du Christenheit! 
Der Christbaum war einmalig schön, 
Wie selten man ihn hatte gesehen! 
Zwar rochs süßsauer zur Bescherung, 
geruchlich gabs ne Überquerung, 
weil mit Benzin ich wusch die Hände, 
mit Nitro reinigt die Wände, 
dazu noch Räuscherkerzen und Myrthe - 
Der Duft die Menge leicht verwirrte!
Und Jemand sprach still, verwundert: 
"Hier riechts nach technischem Jahrhundert!" 
Ne Woche drauf! .. Ich saß gemütlich
im Sessel, laß die Zeitung friedlich, 
den Bauch voll Feiertage-Reste -- 
es war wieder Sonntag - und Sylvester. 
Es sprach mein Weib: "Du weißt Bescheid?! 
Es kommen heut zur Abendzeit 
Schulzes, Lehmanns und Herr Meier 
zu unserer Sylvesterfeier..."
Wir werden leben wie die Fürsten -- 
es gibt Sauerkraut mit Wiener Würsten!!" 
Ein Schrei ertönt! Entsetzt sie schaut: 
"Am Christbaum hängt mein Sauerkraut!! 
Vergessen, Neues zu besorgen! 
Ich werde was vom Nachbarn borgen!"
Die Nachbarn links, rechts, drunter, drüber -
die hatten - leider - keines über!
Da schauten wir uns an verdrossen: 
Die Läden sind ja auch geschlossen!! 
Und so ward wieder ICH der Retter 
nahm ab vom Baum das Lametta! 
Mit Terpentinöl und Bedacht
hab ich das Silber abgemacht. 
Das Kraut dann gründlich durchgewässert, 
mit reichlich Essig noch verbessert, 
dazu noch Nelken, Pfeffer, Salz 
und Curry, Ingwer, Gänseschmalz!
Dann, als das Ganze sich erhitzte - 
das Kraut das funkelte und blitzte - 
da konnte ich nur nach oben flehen: 
Laß diesen Kelch vorübergehen...! 
Als später dann das Kraut serviert 
ist auch noch folgendes passiert: 
Als eine Dame mußte niesen 
sah man aus ihrem Näschen sprießen 
tausend kleine Silbersterne...
"Machs noch einmals, ich seh das so gerne.."
so rief man ringsum, hocherfreut -
die Dame wußte nicht Bescheid! 
Franziska Lehmann sprach zum Franz: 
"Dein Goldzahn hat heut Silberglanz!" 
Und einer, der da mußte mal 
der rief: "Ich hab nen Silberstrahl!" 
So gabs nach dieser Krautmethode
noch manche nette Episode! 
Beim Heimgang sprach ein Gast zu mir:
"Es hat mir gut gefallen hier,
doch wär die Wohnung noch viel netter
hättest du am Weihnachtsbaum Lametta!!!" 
Ich konnte da gequält nur lächeln 
und mir noch frische Luft zufächeln. 
Ich sprach - und klopfte ihm aufs Jäckchen: 
"Im nächsten Jahr, da kauf ich 100 Päckchen!"


​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (24. Dezember 2010)

Hello Cube Gemeinde.....

Auch ich wünsche euch ein schönes Fest und ein guten Start ins neue Jahr!Bin momentan hier im Forum mit Berichten  nicht so fleißig und das Bike steht Winterfest im Keller.Lese trotzdem regelmäßig euere Berichte.

Cube Treffen   Eurobike 2011

Grüsse


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2010)

cube treffen !! sehr gute idee !!!!! aber wenn´s schön warm is , oder ?? mai , juni ? willingen vielleicht ? lasst euch schön beschenken  gruss, kati


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Dezember 2010)

na ich würd sagen bei irgendjemandem, der schön hügelig/bergig hat und dann guided.
und jaaa! im frühjahr/sommer!! bei kaiserwetter 

Frohe weihnachten allerseits.


----------



## fatz (24. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> na ich würd sagen bei irgendjemandem, der schön hügelig/bergig hat und dann guided.
> und jaaa! im frühjahr/sommer!! bei kaiserwetter


ich werd zwar ziemlich sicher naechstes jahr keinen wuerfel mehr fahren, aber huegel 
haett ich hier ein paar und trails kenn ich mehr als euch lieb ist.....
achja und der kaiser ist auch nicht weit, wenn man da auch nicht viel biken kann/darf.


> Frohe weihnachten allerseits.



auch von mir. feiert schoen und kein stress


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. Dezember 2010)

naja zu dir komm ich dann spätestens mit dem eignen auto sowieso!
Ach und trails hab ich auch - die hat wohl jeder...also wirds mehr auf eine logistische, also wer wo wie hinkommt, lösung rauslaufen.


----------



## wiesi991 (24. Dezember 2010)

da müsste man mal ne abstimmung aufmachen, erst vorschläge sammeln und dann aus der auswahl lose ziehen


----------



## Cortina (24. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Sirrah73*
> Na wenn man euch mal losschickt
> Äähhm was issn das für´n Yeti auf dem unteren Foto



Is ne ganz seltene Spezies aus den Dolomiten, sind aber so gut wie ausgestorben  

Grüße
Guido


----------



## blutbuche (24. Dezember 2010)

@fatz : ..naja - ehemalige würfler dürfen auch kommen ....


----------



## nen (24. Dezember 2010)

*Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest an alle Würfler hier!!!!*

Gestern noch die kleine Hausrunde bei Tauwetter um +10° gemacht. Heute schneits oben wenigstens wieder etwas...liebes Christkind, bitte bring mir ganz viel Neuschnee 






Blick in den Vorderwald und ins Allgäu


----------



## fatz (24. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Is ne ganz seltene Spezies aus den Dolomiten, sind aber so gut wie ausgestorben



deswegen hat er auch die gleiche jacke wie du


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (24. Dezember 2010)

nen schrieb:


> *Ein schönes Weihnachtsfest an alle Würfler hier!!!!*
> 
> Gestern noch die kleine Hausrunde bei Tauwetter um +10° gemacht. Heute schneits oben wenigstens wieder etwas...liebes Christkind, bitte bring mir ganz viel Neuschnee
> 
> ...


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2010)

.....karben versinkt im schnee ......


----------



## Cortina (25. Dezember 2010)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .....karben versinkt im schnee ......



Ist doch schön, wir waren heute auf der Platte rodeln und haben einem Porsche Panamera 20 min zugesehen wie sich der Volltrottel zum Gespött der 
Allgemeinheit festgefahren hat  ohne Winterreifen nutzt eben auch kein Allrad.
Morgen geht's wieder zum rodeln.

Weiße Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (25. Dezember 2010)

hat mal jemand n bissl schnee uebrig? ganz flachdeutschland ersaeuft im schnee und da wo man was 
damit anfangen kann ist nix.
waren heut auf der riesenhuette rodeln. knapp 10cm neuschnee auf dreck/eis/harsch. wird zeit, dass hier 
tourenmaessig endlich mal was geht.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (25. Dezember 2010)

kannst gerne was von uns haben... ich hab genug vom Schnee, hat genug Geldgekostet


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hat mal jemand n bissl schnee uebrig? ganz flachdeutschland ersaeuft im schnee und da wo man was
> damit anfangen kann ist nix.



du imme rmit deinem flachland!


----------



## Cortina (25. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> hat mal jemand n bissl schnee uebrig?


Fahre am Dienstag über Gmund zurück, bring Dir im Kombi was mit


----------



## blutbuche (25. Dezember 2010)

..von mir kannste auch gern was abhaben ....


----------



## fatz (26. Dezember 2010)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> du imme rmit deinem flachland!


ja mei. wenn der maximal moegliche anstieg unter 400hm ist, ist das fuer mich halt flach.
kann auch nix dafuer, dass hier berge rumstehen.


Cortina schrieb:


> Fahre am Dienstag über Gmund zurück, bring Dir im Kombi was mit


au ja! mach mal. das gibt 50% plus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> ja mei. wenn der maximal moegliche anstieg unter 400hm ist, ist das fuer mich halt flach.
> kann auch nix dafuer, dass hier berge rumstehen.



pah knapp 500hm!


----------



## fatz (26. Dezember 2010)

freu dich und back dir ein eis.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> freu dich und back dir ein eis.


 400hm / 500hm.....da stehe ich dann wohl eindeutig drüber....ähm drunter.... Und ja - wir saufen ab im Schnee....weiß gar nicht, ob ich die Garagentür jemals wieder aufbekomme. Habe mich auch gar nicht nach zu sehen gewagt, aber jeder, der irgendwie zu den Feiertagen unterwegs sein wollte - hat ´ne Stunde am Auto geschippt. 
Bitte sendet mir doch einfach ca. 2,7 Millionen Briefe mit Rücksendeumschlag zu - ihr bekommt den Schnee per Post frei Haus! Und die ganz braven unter Euch - sogar den von vor meiner Garage. 

Thema Treffen:
Wenn es zeitlich passen könnte - würde ich mich aufraffen....allerdings wären die wärmeren Monate in der Tat besser.....kann man evtl. eher mit was anderem Verbinden bzw. sind auch die Tage länger hell.....
Ob das allerdings bei dem Schichtenkram was wird 
Versuch macht Kluch...


----------



## Cortina (26. Dezember 2010)

Spuri, jetzt lass mal nicht so den Kopf hängen. Mich hatte es 22. auch noch mit nem Magen Darm Virus getroffen.

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung und noch ein paar schöne Tage.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## OIRAM (26. Dezember 2010)

*Hallo Liebe CUBE Gemeinde*

*Ich hoffe Ihr hattet auch alle ein schönes*





*und habt auch so tolle Geschenke bekommen*








*Wünsche den Kranken, Gute Besserung...*

*und allen einen Guten...*



*ins neue Jahr*


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Dezember 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


>



Richtest Du da eine 357er Magnum auf die Weihnachtskugel  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Dezember 2010)

Hehe,

wir waren auch brav .

Meine Frau kann jetzt vor jedem Trail mit ner Kindshock den Sattel per Knopfdruck rauf und runter fahren (das ist schon cool). Kalt werden ihre Finger auch nicht mehr dank neuer Handschuhe und das Haupt wird jetzt durch einen neuen Helm geziert. Ich habe jetzt sicheren Tritt auf den SudPinIII und mit meinem BikeNavi find ich mich auch wieder aus dem dunklen Wald raus  (den gab es allerdings zum Geburtstag). 





Aber die Menge der Geschenke macht es nicht , sondern das man sich drüber freut und es von Herzen kommt .

Edit:


Cortina schrieb:


> Hi Joerg, hat Tina ihr Geschenk schon versenkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobald das Wetter ein bisschen besser fahrbar ist, gehts rauf und runter .


Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## blutbuche (26. Dezember 2010)

...die pedale hätt´ich auch genommen ...


----------



## OIRAM (26. Dezember 2010)

*@ Sirrah73*
nein, keine 357er Magnum, is ne Nikon mit Aufgesetzten SB600 = 0 Durchschlagskraft 

*FRAGE an FRITZZ Biker*

der am 2010 Fritzz, im Original Verbaute Vorbau: Syntace Superforce, wie lang ist der, welche Klemmgrößen und was für nen Winkel hat der.
Laut Syntace gibt´s da 7 Ausführungen.


----------



## Schabo Marc (26. Dezember 2010)

@ Sirrah73: ist das ein oregon 450 oder 550?
Vielleicht kannst du ja nach ein paar Touren sagen obs du Zufrieden bist, ich will mir auch einen zulegen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Dezember 2010)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> @ Sirrah73: ist das ein oregon 450 oder 550?
> Vielleicht kannst du ja nach ein paar Touren sagen obs du Zufrieden bist, ich will mir auch einen zulegen.



Ist ein 450er. Das 550er unterscheidet sich meines Wissens nach nur durch eingebaute Kamera 3,2 mio Px. und 100 EUR Preisdifferenz. Da 450*t *hat wohl so ne Topographische Karte drauf, Preisdifferenz um die 80 EUR. Die kann man sich aber sparen, da die OpenMTBMap hervoragend funktioniert inkl. Autorouting.

Naja, der Praxistest ist noch ausstehend (ok, ok ... ich bin gestern Abend noch 500 m zum Briefkasten navigiert). Ich werde berichten, macht aber erstmal einen wertigen Eindruck.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Dezember 2010)

Wir wünschen allen eine schöne Weihnacht gehabt zu haben - 

und kommt gut ins neue Jahr


----------



## blutbuche (27. Dezember 2010)

gute weihnachten gehabt , ja !!!  nur viel zuviel weisse pampe .. kanns echt bald nicht mehr seh´n - und es will kein ende nehmen - für die gesamte woche neuschnee angesagt - und bis zu minus 12 grad - tagsüber ... bäääääää
konnte die neuen bike teile überhaupt noch nicht richtig testen ..mom. ist der schnee an manchen stellen fast hüfthoch !!! - da geht ma gar nix ....


----------



## jan84 (27. Dezember 2010)

Der Superforce am Fritzz wird mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit 31,8 habe, 6° und die Länge wird mit der Rahmengröße varriieren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Dezember 2010)

Wegen dem Forumstreffen hab ich mich mal an nem eigenen Thread und Umfrage rangewagt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=499629


Also, lasst es uns dann mal angehen .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Dezember 2010)

@sirrah - gute Idee mit der Abstimmung und dem eigenen Fred 

Hier geht gar nix mehr - habe´ne Stunde auf den Bus gewartet 
und auch per Auto ist man nicht viel schneller (nur wärmer ) unterwegs....das Streusalz ist alle, weswegen die Autobahnen zu Eisbahnen werden, die LKW stellen sich quer....das war´s. In der Stadt wie gesagt ist auch langsam Sense. Habe heute noch schöne Handybilder vom Chaos gemacht ..... aber mein Datenkabel verschlampt.....also an biken ist nicht mehr zu denken. Die Nacht wird es bis zu -20° hier.....und wer denkt, dass es zu Silvester mit angedrohten +/-1° besser wird irrt....dann soll es nämlich wieder schneien....frage mich nur langsam wohin noch. 

Im übrigen ist die Captain Kubitix Jacke heute noch Tagesartikel bei Bike-Discount. Es gab ja hier noch Interessenten für die Jacke:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a17180/tool-iii-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-rot-schwarz.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hier geht gar nix mehr - habe´ne Stunde auf den Bus gewartet
> und auch per Auto ist man nicht viel schneller (nur wärmer ) unterwegs....das Streusalz ist alle, weswegen die Autobahnen zu Eisbahnen werden, die LKW stellen sich quer....



Au weia, hört sich ja schlimm an. Hier ist es dagegen recht entspannt, auch wenn wir auch nicht immer wissen wohin mit dem Schnee ... warte mal ... der Nachbar guckt grad nicht ... Schnee rüber schipp  ...


----------



## fatz (28. Dezember 2010)

bei uns hat's immer noch fast nix. maximal 10cm im garten.........


----------



## OIRAM (28. Dezember 2010)

Danke jan84

Hab mir jetzt den Syntace Superforce 31.8 MTB-Vorbau, Länge: 60mm - 6°, für mein Stereo bestellt. Erhoffe mir ein noch direkteres Lenkverhalten, wie mit dem 100mm langen F149.


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Dezember 2010)

fatz schrieb:


> bei uns hat's immer noch fast nix. maximal 10cm im garten.........



Na, dann komm ma' bei mich bei und hol dich den Schnee


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2010)

Das wirst du haben Oiram . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## r19andre (29. Dezember 2010)

Tach,
kleiner Bericht von unserer heutigen Biketour,
perfektes Sonnenwetter ca. -1° und die Wälder schön platt getrampelt und sehr gut zu rollen, nur daneben nicht fahren, ist dann wie ein Anker als Bremse.

Naja nach knapp über einer Std. rumrollen klingelten wir und ein Spazierer mit Hund (Riesenschnäuzer) wollte uns Platz machen. wir stehen geblieben und gewartet bis er eine kleine Lücke im Tiefschneee gefunden hat und in dem augenblick, ZACK, Hundemaul beim Kollegen vor mir direkt am (im) Bein. Offene Wunde und drumherum alles rot und blau geschwollen.

Der Besitzer hat uns auch sofort seine Personalien gegeben, da der Kollege danach ins Krankenhaus musste. Gereingt und noch ein bißchen mit dem Skalpell rumgeschnippelt und mal gemessen wie tief die offene Wunde ist. 3,5cm...

Toller Ausklang 2010 ;-(

Hoffe ihr habt mehr Glück bei euren Touren und passt auf die Hunde auf auch wenn sie direkt neben dem Herrchen stehen/sitzen

Gruß
Andre


----------



## OIRAM (30. Dezember 2010)

*@ r19andre*

Gute Besserung für den gebissenen Kollegen.

Hab auch schon schlechte Erfahrung mit bissigen Hunden machen müssen, trotz Leine.
Ich mag Hunde, aber die Unvernunft mancher Besitzer, die Ihr Tier über alles stellen und einen dann noch blöd anmachen, wenn man stehender weise darum bittet, dass Tier anzuleinen... 

Naja, Dir und Deinen Kollegen vom Team Mega Bike, wünsch ich einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß, Mario


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Dezember 2010)

r19andre schrieb:


> ZACK, Hundemaul beim Kollegen vor mir direkt am (im) Bein. Offene Wunde und drumherum alles rot und blau geschwollen....


 Da ging wohl gehörig was daneben. Denke der Hund hat noch nicht allzuviele Biker samt Gerät so nah an Herrchen vorbeihuschen sehen....und wollte nur das Beste (für Herrchen). Blöd gelaufen - aber immerhin war der Besitzer ja gleich kooperativ und nicht auch noch auf unerkannte Flucht aus. Gute Besserung! Und es gibt Leute die meinen....Narben machen sexy. 

Bei uns alles in Starre .... zzt. (jetzt am Tag!) -15° Celsius und wieder leichter Schneefall....nichts geht mehr. Muss nachher noch 14.00-22.00 Uhr zur Arbeit....nur wie? Busse und Bahn fahren teilweise auch nicht mehr - wird es wohl das Auto sein müssen.....wobei auch hier....
Na egal - muss irgendwie. 
Heutiger Blick aus dem Fenster:


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hier sind es gerade mla nur -1 °C, gestern hat es sogar ein wenig getaut. Euch hat es mal wieder wie letztes Jahr gut erwischt . 

Zieh dir die IceSpiker auf die Autofelgen und ab geht die Post .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (30. Dezember 2010)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Denke der Hund hat noch nicht allzuviele Biker samt Gerät so nah an Herrchen vorbeihuschen sehen....und wollte nur das Beste (für Herrchen).



das kann sein, blöd nur das wir bereits neben dem "paar" GESTANDEN haben und erst wieder weiter wollten bzw. konnten.

Was sage ich immer bei Hunden, man kann nur vor gucken und nicht hinein.....

werde die Genesungswünsche mal weiterleiten, danke 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## Mex4711 (30. Dezember 2010)

das is ja krass...
hatte selber noch nie so ein erlebnissm it nem hund, kenne auch keinen, dem das passiert ist.

gute besserung für den gebissenen biker und dann hoff ich mal, dass ich nie so etwas habe. *daumen drück*


----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2010)

*@r19andre*
Sag deinem Kumpel von mir auch Genesungswünsche  Ist ja übel


----------



## Nafets190 (30. Dezember 2010)

tag. Weis jemand zufällig welche Gewindegröße die Cantisockelaufnahmen an Cube Alurahmen haben? Speziell würde mich das für ein 2007er LTD (Pro) interessieren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## fatz (30. Dezember 2010)

nur so ausm bauch raus: cantisockel muessten eigentlich alle m6 sein.....


----------



## OIRAM (30. Dezember 2010)

...ich mein auch, dass das immer M6 ist. Hab am Stadtrad ne Magura HS33 Montiert und da gab es keine anderen Optionen, als die Befestigung mit M6 Gewindesockelschrauben. 
Lass mich aber gern eines besseren Belehren.

Gruß, Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (30. Dezember 2010)

danke euch!

Dann werde ich mal die Cantibolzen bestellen. Die Magura Julie an meinem Schlecht-Wetter-HT hat mich diesen Winter zu viele Nerven gekostet. Jetzt wird V-Brake gefahren 

Gruß & guten Rutsch
Stefan


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

es gehört zwar nicht ganz hier her, aber weil Ihr gerade dabei seit:
Ich habe gerade ein Bike von Cantilever auf Scheibenbremsen umgebaut. Ich bekomme nur die Gewinde-Schrauben nicht aus den geschweißten Sockeln. Habt Ihr da einen Tipp für mich ? Ich habe schon überlegt die einfach anzusägen. (Dann wären die Gewinde gleich verschlossen).

Danke und Grüße und guten Rutsch....

Little


----------



## Nafets190 (31. Dezember 2010)

Kriechöl, Kombizange und etwas Gewalt fällt mir dazu ein.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (31. Dezember 2010)

Hab hier ein paar Cantisockel rumliegen und gemessen. Die Sockel aus der Gabel haben M8 und die vom Rahmen (Reaction und LTD Race jeweils 2008) haben M10. Die Gewinde für die Befestigung der Bremsen selbst hat immer M6.


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. Dezember 2010)

Mit Heissluftfön die Schraubensicherung weich machen, dann geht es ganz locker.
Die Kantisockel haben M6, aber die Kantisockelaufnahmen am Rahmen haben ein grösseres Gewinde, da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues,

mein Kopf ist schwer, meine Glieder auch, meine Stimme ist lediert, ich kann nicht so gut schauen, allgemeines Unwohlsein, Müdigkeit - ich muss wohl von gestern Abend eine Erkältung bekommen haben . Ich armes Tuk Tuk.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Januar 2011)

*Hab auch so ein kratzen im Hals, des Weiteren hab ich das Gefühl die Welt steht leicht schief..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Januar 2011)

Genau Beuze ! Ach, Gott sei Dank ... ich bild es mir nicht nur ein .


----------



## beuze1 (1. Januar 2011)

*Dabei hab ich beim Einkauf so auf Qualität geachtet*

*beuze kauft für Sylvester ein*


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Januar 2011)

Der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crush-er (1. Januar 2011)

ich hau mich weg!!! wie ein käfer auf dem rücken... tragt mich ins auto - ich fahr euch heim! ein gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Januar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *beuze kauft für Sylvester ein*


 Da ist der beuze ein mal ohne Bike unterwegs.....
Gegen das "drehen" habe ich gerade eine gute Lösung gefunden....zisch, Kronkorken ab..... 
Aber ab Montag wieder völlig gesunde Ernährung.....
Euch Allen ein gesundes, Hals- und Schlüsselbeinbruchfreies Jahr 2011  Viel Sonne, gute Trails und immer genug Luft (alternativ Milch) im Reifen/Schlauch.  So, ich muss mich um die Reste kümmern.....schließlich soll ja nix umkommen.....


----------



## Cortina (1. Januar 2011)

Hoffe Ihr seid alle gut reingerutscht. 

Wir waren heute auch ein wenig im Schnee rutschen:

















Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (1. Januar 2011)

schaut cool aus. wo warst? schneehoehe?


----------



## Cortina (1. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> schaut cool aus. wo warst? schneehoehe?



Vom Passo Staulanza, unterhalb Mte Pelmo, über Rifugio Citta di Fiume bis zur Forcella Ambrizzola oberhalb Cortina. 
Schnee hats ca. 1m auf 2200, also viel zu wenig. Ist außerdem noch die erste Lage 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (1. Januar 2011)

Hi Guido,

ok ich mach dir ein Angebot:

Wir legen hier alle zusammen und du bekommst unseren Schnee, im Gegenzug spendierst du uns dein Wetter.

Ehrlich, die Aufnahmen machen einen echt neidisch. Ich hab überhaupt kein Problem mit Schnee, bin schließlich auf der Alb groß geworden, aber wir hatten hier im ganzen Dezember nur an einem einzigen Tag für ein paar wenige Stunden ein ganz kleines bizzl Sonne.

Depression, Depression


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Depression, Depression


 Wir waren heute 3 Stunden mit Familie an der frischen Luft, zu Fuß!
War ganz gut gegen Winter-Blues und nachher könnte ich noch etwas indoor biken....dank Tauwetter bin ich meine Bedenken fast los, dass hier gar nichts mehr geht. Hoffe in 1-2 Wochen kann man mal wieder ´ne Runde drehen.....das baut auf! Sonst viel Licht + Vitamine....hilft!


----------



## kubitix (2. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hoffe in 1-2 Wochen kann man mal wieder ´ne Runde drehen



Na da bin ich schon besser dran, die ersten 50 Kilometer des Jahres hab ich heute erradelt, zwischendurch war sogar mal ein "Lichtblick" zu erkennen, sonst allerdings wie gehabt.


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> aber wir hatten hier im ganzen Dezember nur an einem einzigen Tag für ein paar wenige Stunden ein ganz kleines bizzl Sonne.



 leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (2. Januar 2011)

*Ich schicke Euch ein wenig Sonne von heute, hatte ehrlich gesagt etwas zuviel davon, hab mir nen Sonnenbrand geholt *




*Im Flachland war es bewölkt:*




*Noch schnell ein paar Hänge entjungfert:*




*Sonnige Grüße aus dem Süden in den Norden
Guido*


----------



## Pedal41 (2. Januar 2011)

Hello !

Jetz isch aber mol guat mit dänä schene Bilder 


Gruass usem Schwarzwald....... neid, neid 

Alles verstanden ?


----------



## Cortina (2. Januar 2011)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> Hello !
> 
> Jetz isch aber mol guat mit dänä schene Bilder
> 
> ...



OK OK, Morgen und Übermorgen bin ich im Büro, bin erst wieder am Mittwoch in den Bergen.

Alles verstanden!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## m.rr (2. Januar 2011)

ach wenn doch der Monitor uns ein paar UV-Strahlen gegen die Winter-Depri übertragen würde...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aber dann bräucht' mer auch wieder Sonnencreme 

@cortina: ich hoffe der Sonnenbrand is nich' so schlimm, Du hast es echt schön da!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kubitix (2. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich schicke Euch ein wenig Sonne von heute, hatte ehrlich gesagt etwas zuviel davon, hab mir nen* Sonnenbrand geholt*



Passt scho


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Januar 2011)

Ja, ja ... Cortinas Bilder haben schon einen gewissen Neidfaktor . Es sei ihm gegönnt.

Zur Abwechslung schneit es hier mal wieder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (2. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung schneit es hier mal wieder .



Mann kann Guido ja noch nicht mal wünschen dass der ganze Schnee wegtaut, dann setzt er sich doch glatt wieder auf den Würfel.


----------



## Cortina (2. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Mann kann Guido ja noch nicht mal wünschen dass der ganze Schnee wegtaut, dann setzt er sich doch glatt wieder auf den Würfel.



Wenns nicht bald schneit dann könntest Du recht haben 

Die Welt ist schon ungerecht, wir brauchen den Schnee, haben stattdessen aber Sonne und bei Joerg schneits 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Pedal41 (2. Januar 2011)

Bei uns hats die ganze Woche Nebel gehabt und erst ab ca 1000HM wars 
sonnig.Leider kein Urlaub zur Zeit und am Wochenende kam ich nicht zu einer Tour. 
Cortina deine Bilder sind echt super ,da schaut man schon verdutzt in den Bildschirm , aber die erste Tour in den Alpen ist hoffendlich bald.Habs ja nicht so weit in die Schweiz.
Mach weiter so.........

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2011)

...war heute mal ne stunde fahren - aber der gefrorene boden ohne spikes is schon echt nich t ohne .... man muss sich ständig konzentrieren - das nervt . bin demnach auch eher für 20 grad und sonne ... grüsse, kati


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Januar 2011)

So, auch das letzte Weihnachtsgeld ist jetzt auf'n Kopf gehauen. Wir haben in Sicherheit investiert: Ich in L, meine Frau in S.





(Diese hübschen Beine gehören allerdings zu mir )

@Cortina: Auf Dein Anraten die Vollverglasung.

Die Armprotektoren sind aber gewöhnungsbedürftig ... naja, wenn wir die  anziehen geht es ja bergab und es soll ja auch was bringen.


----------



## Edmonton (4. Januar 2011)

@Sirrah73
Super Raceface. 
Zieht die Armprotektoren ruhig an. Bei mir haben die geholfen (böser Sturz).


----------



## Cortina (5. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Cortina: Auf Dein Anraten die Vollverglasung.
> 
> Die Armprotektoren sind aber gewöhnungsbedürftig ... naja, wenn wir die  anziehen geht es ja bergab und es soll ja auch was bringen.



 Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter

Wenn Du mal ein Stück bergauf musst rutschen die langen festen wenigstens nicht runter.
Den Tipp hatte ich übrigens auch von fatz der diese 3/4 langen hat*te* (Edit hat neue gekauft).

Außerdem gehts jetzt auch zügig durchs Gehölz denn Äste und Brombersträucher verlieren nun ihren Schrecken 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (5. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal ein Stück bergauf musst rutschen die langen festen wenigstens nicht runter.
> Den Tipp hatte ich übrigens auch von fatz der diese 3/4 langen hat.


hat*te*
hab mir ende november im bikemarkt lange race face fr rausgelassen. bei gut
unter einem fuffzger konnt ich nicht wiederstehen und die kurzen haben echt 
genervt. die rutschen sogar wenn's gscheit schuettelt. immer wieder beim 
fahren die schoner raufziehen ist auch nicht grad ein plus an sicherheit....

@sirrah: was ist das genau fuer ein modell?


----------



## slmslvn (5. Januar 2011)

Wie kommt ihr mit den Raceface zurecht? Bei mir sind die nur gerutscht! Ging gar nicht! Ich trage sie aber auch permanent. Hab jetzt Sixsixone und bin viel zufriedener damit!


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @sirrah: was ist das genau fuer ein modell?



Das sind die Race Face Rally FR Mod. 2011. für Beine http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ace-Face-Rally-FR-Leg-Protektor-Mod-2011.html und für die Arme http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ace-Face-Rally-FR-Arm-Protektor-Mod-2011.html

Ich fand die ganz gut, gepasst hat es auch und hoffe jetzt mal, dass die was taugen. Sind unsere ersten Protektoren ... aber jeder fängt ja mal an und letztes Jahr hatte ich manchmal mehr Schwein als Verstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. Januar 2011)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die nur gerutscht! Ging gar nicht! Ich trage sie aber auch permanent.


Wenns rutscht wirds an der Größe der Protektoren liegen.
Außerdem verhindern die Knubbel am Bein (auch Muskeln in den Waden genannt) ein runterrutschen 
Am Anfang der Saison rutschen die bei mir auch 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (5. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Das sind die Race Face Rally FR Mod. 2011. für Beine


ah ja. hab die gleichen, vermutlich aber noch die 2010er.



> letztes Jahr hatte ich manchmal mehr Schwein als Verstand.


woher kenn ich das denn gleich? 
krachen lassen wirst du so auch nicht (in unserm alter laesst sich das hirn nur mehr
schwer ausschalten), aber den ein oder anderen absteiger ohne kratzer im knie
zu beenden ist schon nicht verkehrt.

@slmslvn:
bin noch nicht damit defahren, weil's dann geschneit hat. aber wo sollen sie hinrutschen?
das schienbeindings steht fast unten aufm schuh auf, das kann nicht weg. drehmaessig sitzen
sie recht fest, zumindest besser als die 3/4 von fox und auch die haben sich nie verdreht.
auch nicht bei belastung. zumindest waren die kratzer immer am plastik und nie am knie.

kann's sein, das deine zu kurz waren? ich hab mit baulaenge 1.87 die L


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Januar 2011)

*hier noch ein paar Bilder von den letzten Tagen*...


----------



## Martina H. (5. Januar 2011)

... übrigens gibt es das Damenmodell der Race Face Schoner derzeit bei CRC für unter 40 Euro...versandkostenfrei


----------



## Cortina (5. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *hier noch ein paar Bilder von den letzten Tagen*...



Ich sags ja, Skitourengehen hilft gegen Depressionen wenn man nicht zum Biken kommt.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mi2 (5. Januar 2011)

mit billigen alu torx versuchen die bremsscheibe abzuschrauben.......... keine gute idee. Das scheiss ding hat sich gleich rund gedreht . wollt ich nurmal loswerden


----------



## fatz (5. Januar 2011)

wtf ist ein alu torx? die schraube oder der schluessel?


----------



## mi2 (5. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wtf ist ein alu torx? die schraube oder der schluessel?



der schlüssel . billigscheiss. bin zwar kein metellexperte aber ich würd sagen es ist alu. auf jeden fall zu weich und gleich rund gedeht


----------



## fatz (5. Januar 2011)

na immerhin nicht die schraube. geh in einen anstaendigen werkzeugladen und kauf was 
vernuenftiges. kostet auch ned mehr als der ramsch aus dem baumarkt. wer billiges werkzeug
kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (5. Januar 2011)

Wieder tolle Bilder vom Tourengehen........ 
Nun verlängertes Wochenende und es soll Tauwetter geben

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Januar 2011)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> ...Wochenende und es soll Tauwetter geben


  Gott sei Dank. Will ja auch bald mal wieder. 
Eure Berichte/Bilder waren sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## slmslvn (5. Januar 2011)

Die sind tatsächlich nach unten gerutscht. Und auf den Schuhen aufgestanden haben sie auch nicht. Fänd ich aber auch komisch wenn dem so wäre. Aber vorallem sind sie oben am Knie gerutscht, also der Schoner saß nicht da wo er sitzen soll. Desweiteren haben sich die "Kanten" vom Schoner oben beim Anwickeln des Beines immer aufgestellt.. War ziemlich bescheiden.. bin 1,91 und ich glaube ich hatte L an. XL hab ich mich glaube ich nicht getraut, weil meine Beine nicht unbedingt Elefantenumfang haben.. Naja die 661 passen ja


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2011)

*@Ostwandlager*
Mein Neid ist mit dir  Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## fatz (5. Januar 2011)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Die sind tatsächlich nach unten gerutscht.


hast mich jetzt echt neugierig gemacht. hab die schoner grad mal angezogen und bin
eine weile auf und abgehuepft. da rutscht gar nix. die fox haett ich dabei auf halbmast 
gehabt.


> Und auf den Schuhen aufgestanden haben sie auch nicht.


hast recht. hatte ich falsch im kopf. kommt allerdings auf die schlappen an. auf
bergschuhen stehen sie definitiv auf, da uberlappen sie sogar in bischen.


----------



## nen (5. Januar 2011)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> Nun verlängertes Wochenende und es soll Tauwetter geben


Ich frag mich ja gerade was hier tauen soll. Lech kommt z.B. gerade mal auf 55 cm Schnee...bescheuerter Winter 

edit @ ostwandlager: sehr schöne Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2011)

..hier hats minus 8 grad - kein  tauwetter in sicht ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..hier hats minus 8 grad - kein  tauwetter in sicht ....



Na, wart mal ab bis morgen. Ich freu mich schon bei Eisregen nach Dreieich zum Arbeiten fahren zu müssen .


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2011)

...grad wieder heimgekommen - heute morgen überfrorenes eis überall -nix ging mehr ., hab mir dicke socken ÜBER die schuhe gezogen und bin so zum bus geschlichen , der eine halbe stunde später angeschneckt kam ...   das braucht echt kein mensch ...


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Januar 2011)

*kein Regen angekommen, dafür Föhn 
















*


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...grad wieder heimgekommen - heute morgen überfrorenes eis überall -nix ging mehr ., hab mir dicke socken ÜBER die schuhe gezogen und bin so zum bus geschlichen , der eine halbe stunde später angeschneckt kam ...   das braucht echt kein mensch ...



SIehste, hat ich ja gesagt . Gott sei Dank gingen die Straßen ...


----------



## kubitix (6. Januar 2011)

hi Ostwandlager schöne Bilder ,

vor allem die letzten vier, es gibt also doch noch sowas wie Gerechtigkeit..

heute ist es passiert, nachdem ich mich 1 Stunde durch den Schneesulz geflucht habe sind die Nokianer erstmal wieder in den Urlaub geschickt worden. Die smarten Sam´s müssen in den nächsten Tagen ihre Haut hinhalten.

@all
Ich bräuchte mal eine Empfehlung, wir waren gestern Abend bei hibike wegen einer Regenjacke, rausgegangen sind wir mit einem Deuter Trans Alpine 30 meine Regierung meinte bei etwas mehr wie halber Preis müsse man zuschlagen.

Jetzt hab ich aber noch keine Jacke.

Eine dünne wasserdichte knallgelbe ÜberziehSauna besitze ich schon, ich suche aber eine halbwegs Atmungsaktive Jacke die ich z.B. statt der Tool 3 bei richtigem Regen tragen kann. Beim hibike hing eine Gore Tex Alp X aber 249,- sind mir für ne Regenjacke irgendwie zuviel, ich will die Jacke ja nun wirklich nur tragen wenn ich schon im Regen losfahre. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand ne Alternative?

Stefan


----------



## Pedal41 (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Cube-Gemeinde......

Ostwandlager tolle Fotos wieder von einer Skitour...

Thema Tauwetter, den ganzen Tag Regenwetter bis in die Hochlagen.Die Strassen sind nun alle wieder frei.Temparatur momentan 9,4 Grad über 0.


Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald,


----------



## beuze1 (6. Januar 2011)

> Ostwandlager:kein Regen angekommen


*Ja die Alpen..

Schöne radlose Tour am Schwäbischen Meer*








> kubitix:Jetzt hab ich aber noch keine Jacke.
> Vielleicht kennt ja jemand ne Alternative?


*Ich schwöre ja auf die Vaude casella*


----------



## kubitix (6. Januar 2011)

hi Beuze,

danke für den Tip, aber, 239,99 sind jetzt leider kein Schottenpreis. Oder hast du eine günstige Quelle? Werksirgendwiewowas.

Mein Frau ist heute beim shoppen mit unserer Tochter über Jeantex "gestolpert" sag das hier jemandem was?


----------



## xerto (6. Januar 2011)

Es gab mal die Jeantex Transalp..


Meine Frau hat einige Fahrradsachen von denen. Nicht schlecht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Beim hibike hing eine Gore Tex Alp X aber 249,-â¬ sind mir fÃ¼r ne Regenjacke irgendwie zuviel...



Ich hab mir auch mal eine GoreTex Paclite Jacke geholt aber aufgrund des hohen Preises ist mir die zum Biken zu schade. AuÃerdem sollte man das GoreTex GerÃ¶del nicht alzuoft waschen und auf dem Bike gehts immer dreckig zu und es besteht die Gefahr bei einem Sturz die Jacke zu zerstÃ¶ren.
Hab jetzt die Marmot Essence Jacket. War gÃ¼nstig und ist schÃ¶n leicht und etwas atmungsaktiv.

*Edit sagt schau Dir die mal an:

http://www.bobshop.de/Maenner/Radjacken/Regenjacken/VAUDE-Regenjacke-Spray-II-schwarz.html

Ich habe die kurze Spray RegenÃ¼berhose (glaube Spuri auch) und die ist top.*

GrÃ¼Ãe
Guido


----------



## reel (6. Januar 2011)

mein vater hat ne jeantex regenjacke glaub ich und is sehr zufrieden mit der...
ich selbst hab mir auch die marmot mica (bisschen billiger als die gore tex jacke... ca. 120euro) bestellt, ist aber leider noch nicht gekommen


----------



## kubitix (6. Januar 2011)

erstmal vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure Antworten.

Ich hab jetzt mal ein bizzl nach Jeantex und Marmot gegoogelt, dabei hab ich festgestellt das Globetrotter in Frankfurt die Marken fÃ¼hrt (kein Wunder). Die haben sogar etwas Auswahl, da ich morgen ohnehin nach Frankfurt muÃ werde ich bei denen mal vorbeischauen, die Preise liegen zwischen 69,95â¬ und 150,--â¬. Ist auch was von Vaude dabei, also mal sehen, ausserdem kann ich noch nen Sprung zu Hein Gericke.


----------



## Cortina (6. Januar 2011)

reel schrieb:


> ..ich selbst hab mir auch die marmot mica (bisschen billiger als die gore tex jacke... ca. 120euro) bestellt, ist aber leider noch nicht gekommen



Die hat mein Kollege, ist super genial und noch leichter als die Essence.
Man glaubt gar nicht dass die wasserdicht ist.
Top Regen und Windjacke die wegen des geringen Gewichtes immer im Rucksack bleiben kann.

Einziger Nachteil beider Jacken, bleib von Dornenbüschen und Felswänden fern 

Grüße 
Guido


----------



## kubitix (6. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Einziger Nachteil beider Jacken, bleib von Dornenbüschen und Felswänden fern



Ich hab doch so Selbstklebeflicken für die Schläuche.


----------



## beuze1 (6. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> hi Beuze,
> aber, 239,99â¬ sind jetzt leider kein Schottenpreis. Oder hast du eine gÃ¼nstige Quelle? Werksirgendwiewowas.



Ja,
ca.130â¬





sorry fÃ¼r das Cube auf dem Bild..
ist ja hier nicht erlaubt..


----------



## Cortina (6. Januar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> sorry für das Cube auf dem Bild..
> ist ja hier nicht erlaubt..[/COLOR]



Das ist nicht als solches zu erkennen also kein Problem 

130,- für die Jacke ist allerdings ne Ansage und ein Grund das Cube Treffen in Beuzes Garten durchzuführen 

Bin heute auch bei Selle Italia vorbeigefahren hat aber geschneit (ja fatz in Asolo auf 5m scheits und in Bayern nicht) daher kein Foto, sorry.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (6. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> 130,- für die Jacke ist allerdings ne Ansage und ein Grund das Cube Treffen in Beuzes Garten durchzuführen



oder wir schicken _*ihn*_ dahin, er sollte allerdings einen Anhänger mitnehmen. Vielleicht gibt´s bei ner Sammelbestellung noch 20% Rab........, naja man soll ja nicht unverschämt werden.

Also 130 ist echt ne Ansage.


----------



## reel (6. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die hat mein Kollege, ist super genial und noch leichter als die Essence.
> Man glaubt gar nicht dass die wasserdicht ist.
> Top Regen und Windjacke die wegen des geringen Gewichtes immer im Rucksack bleiben kann.
> 
> ...



ja hoffentlich kommt die auch bald mal ^^ wobei zur zeit brauch man sie ja noch ned
und dornenbüschen und felswänden bleib ich (zumindest mit dem körper) allgemein gern fern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (7. Januar 2011)

@ kubitix

*Jeantex Regenbekleidung hab ich auch, ist funktionell und qualitativ gut. *

*So, nun mal noch was zum Thema Wetter, welches hier, bis vor 3 Tagen noch so (wie auch schon vor 3 Wochen) aussah *





*Und noch mal ganz Aktuell, Regen und 3,5°C  *





*Nun können sich die mit "wenigen 30cm Schnee", mal depressiv machendes Wetter angucken.*

*Gruss, Mario*


----------



## blutbuche (7. Januar 2011)

@kubitix :...und beim montimare kannste dann auch gleich vorbei- würfel gucken !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich habe die kurze Spray Regenüberhose (glaube Spuri auch) und die ist top...


 Richtig geglaubt.  
Ja die finde ich qualitativ sehr gut - und so ein Vaude Werksverkauf wäre hier auch willkommen. So bleiben aber immerhin die bike-discount schnäppchen.....denn sonst ist hier in der Gegend leider kein Blumentopf zu gewinnen.



Cortina schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte man das GoreTex Gerödel nicht alzuoft waschen und auf dem Bike gehts immer dreckig zu und es besteht die Gefahr bei einem Sturz die Jacke zu zerstören...


Na gut letzteres ist im Flachland nicht so akut - aber nicht so oft waschen  Und das jetzt wo ich 2x Gore Jacken geordert habe....
Spezielle Negativerfahrung? Oder allgemeine Aussage? Und wie oft - ist zu oft? Sorry das ich mit der Klamottendiskussion noch mal anfange - wenn der Drops eigentlich gelutscht ist......aber hier ist es aber auch zügig voran gegangen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Januar 2011)

@Mario: Ah, ich erkenne klar den Unterschied .... jemand hat die Lichterkette ausgemacht


----------



## Cortina (7. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und das jetzt wo ich 2x Gore Jacken geordert habe....
> Spezielle Negativerfahrung? Oder allgemeine Aussage? Und wie oft - ist zu oft?



Hallo Spuri,

nicht GoreTex (eine Art von Mebran) mit Gore Bike Wear (Klamottenfirma von Gore) verwechseln, die Gore Bike Wear Softshell Jacken kannst Du ohne Bedenken waschen (und idealerweise danach neu imprägnieren).

Gore Tex Paclite ist eine wasserdichte Membran, dessen allzu häufiges Waschen nicht gerade zur Wasserdichtigkeit beiträgt.

Edit sagt damit imprägnieren: Nikwax





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Mario: Ah, ich erkenne klar den Unterschied .... jemand hat die Lichterkette ausgemacht



Neeeeeee, eins wurde im Hellen und das andere im Dunkeln gemacht 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Neeeeeee, eins wurde im Hellen und das andere im Dunkeln gemacht



Achso, ich Doof. Ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum dat bei de einem wo die Lichterkerze aus ist Hell ist und dat bei de andern wo de Lichterkerze an ist Dunkel ist. Dat is doch Klar nen Fall für KnoffHoff oder heute CSI Galileo Special.

Im Ernst: Hier macht der Schnee auch langsam aber Sicher nen Abflug. D.h. man kann bald wieder biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ....Hier macht der Schnee auch langsam aber Sicher nen Abflug. D.h. man kann bald wieder biken......


 - ja hier matscht es auch seit gestern Abend....und soll ja sogar 3-4 Tage & Nächte so bleiben (sogar bis zweistellig +)....erst wird zwar alles Matsch sein.....aber es ist Licht am Horizont. Und wenn es friert - geht es wenigstens mit den Spikes wieder.....hauptsache die weiße Pracht ist weg....

@cortina - Danke!  Da bin ich ja froh ......


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. Januar 2011)

seh ich genauso, hauptsache der Schnee is weg, ich brauch keinen mehr


----------



## linkespurfahrer (7. Januar 2011)

Ich will Frühling!


----------



## xerto (7. Januar 2011)

Ich will Eis und festgefahreren Schnee    

Meine Spikes sollen sich lohnen


----------



## blutbuche (7. Januar 2011)

ich will sommer und staubtrockene trails !!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Januar 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Meine Spikes sollen sich lohnen


 Wie gesagt - der Winter (vereiste Wege in Wald und Flur) ist bestimmt noch nicht vorbei. Da wirst Du sie schon noch brauchen.
Nur der Schnee soll/muss endlich weg - da bringen die eh´nix.
Die halten doch auch länger als 1 Saison....von daher werden sie sich schon noch rentieren. 
Nicht zu verwechslen mit Rentieren!


----------



## fatz (7. Januar 2011)

hier ist auch warm. heut tagsueber deutlich zweistellig und jetzt um kurz vor 8 gluckert's immer noch in der dachrinne.

@spuri&cortina:
gore tex sollte man immer waschen wenn es dreckig ist. schmirgelde dreckpartikel machen die membran in 
nullkommazack fertig. ich steck die regenjacke allerdings nur in ausnahmefaellen in die waschmaschine.
dusche tut's auch. und nein, ich zieh sie meistens dazu aus......


----------



## Cortina (7. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nur der Schnee soll/muss endlich weg - da bringen die eh´nix.



Nachdem was ich in den Nachrichten gehört habe ist es wohl besser bei Euch nen fetten 2.4er aufzuziehen, die tun zur Not auch als Schwimmreifen bei dem Hochwasser das Euch erwartet 

@fatz, sag ich doch. Vor allem die getapten Nähte freuen sich.

Das mit der Dusche kannste Dir auch sparen. 10min bei Regen draußen stehen kommt aufs gleiche raus 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (7. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das mit der Dusche kannste Dir auch sparen. 10min bei Regen draußen stehen kommt aufs gleiche raus


eben ned. wenn's schifft ist die jacke bei mir immer dreckig. k.a. warum.
in der dusche ist das nicht so.


----------



## kubitix (7. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @kubitix :...und beim montimare kannste dann auch gleich vorbei- wÃ¼rfel gucken !!!



hi Kati,

ich hab mal nen Blick von aussen reingeworfen bin aber besser draussen geblieben, ich hÃ¤tte sonst sicher nur BlÃ¶dsinn gemacht.

@all
eine Jacke hÃ¤tte ich jetzt auch, Vaude Sled Jacket 79,90â¬, gut beuze hÃ¤tte vielleicht nur 30 bezahlt.

Ich glaube die kann ich in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen testen, obwohl heute hÃ¤tte sie mir nicht gehelft.






PS @spuri
Ist ja schon gesagt worden, Gore Bikewear hÃ¤ufig waschen, gibt ein Spezialwaschmittel von Holmenkol, das Waschmittel eher Sparsam dosieren. Ab und An mit einem Softshell Proof imprÃ¤gnieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. Januar 2011)

da haste dir aber ne süsse Pfütze ausgesucht


----------



## kubitix (7. Januar 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> da haste dir aber ne süsse Pfütze ausgesucht



4x, ich konnt´s einfach nicht lassen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jetzt hängen die Schuhe, nachdem ich sie entleert hatte, zum trocknen in der Waschküche


----------



## blutbuche (7. Januar 2011)

.....  ich liebe auch pfützen - aber dann doch eher bei 30 grad 

war eben  mal mitr den hunden den waldboden erkunden , wollte gucken , ob man sich am we mal auf irgendwelche trails wagen kann - auf feld und strasse  hab ich keinen bock mehr -aber weit gefehlt . die sind mit baggern und holzfahrzeugen durch den wald gepflügt , da ist jetzt 15 cm hoher eismatsch und man kommt weder zu fuss(es sei denn , man ist hund ...)geschweige denn mit dem bike voran . es  ist  zum heulen - hab schon echte entzugserscheinungen ....  viell. sollte ich ins warme fliegen und dort biken ..


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. Januar 2011)

ja ich bin auch schon länger nich mehr gefahren.... teils wegen Erkältung aber auch weils gar ned fahrbar ist

was freu ich mich schon wenns endlich wieder warm wird


----------



## Cortina (7. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> 4x, ich konnt´s einfach nicht lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boaaaaah kubix, was machst Du da. 

Jetzt blubberts bestimmt in deinen Felgen und in Deinem Rahmen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. Januar 2011)

so putzt man sein Fahrrad gründlich

auch von innen isses jetzt sauber


----------



## kubitix (7. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jetzt blubberts bestimmt in deinen Felgen und in Deinem Rahmen



Hallo Guido,

ne, ne, ne, die Sam´s hab ich kurz demontiert, Schläuche und Felgen trocknen lassen und wieder aufgezogen. Beim Rahmen hab ich das Innenlager rausgedrückt (hatte ich sowieso vor nach den Salzfahrten), der war allerdings erstaunlich trocken.


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> viell. sollte ich ins warme fliegen und dort biken ..



Nehm uns bitte mit


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. Januar 2011)

ich hab das Bike heute zumindest mal sauber gemacht und ein klein wenig gefahren, das Wetter ist ja richtig schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. Januar 2011)

...ja , aber im wald geht nix - zumindest in meiner ecke nicht ...
hab auch mal 2 geputzt und geschmiert .... aber es macht mich ganz hibbelig - es  ist  warm , die sonne scheint - und im wald is alles essig ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte nicht dran geglaubt, aber bei uns geht es wieder ... der Schnee verabschiedet sich mehr und mehr .


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. Januar 2011)

bei uns gibts sogut wie keinen mehr.

@ Blutbuche  im Wald hab ich es nicht versucht, hab überlegt es zu testen aber dann doch seinlassen.War anscheind gut so wenn du sagst es war nich so gut


----------



## xerto (8. Januar 2011)

Mist, keinen Schnee mehr  

Dafür 15 grad plus...

Und der Main kommt.. Näher und näher. Bald müssen wir die Füßchen hochnehmen.. 

Erste Runde habe ich schon gedreht. Geht auch ohne Winter..


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. Januar 2011)

joa so könnte es bleiben, hätte ich nix dagegen


----------



## WRC206 (8. Januar 2011)

Hier ist es auch wieder schneefrei.
Jetzt müsste ich nur noch fahren können. Seit einem halben Jahr etwa geht schon wieder gar nichts mehr...scheiß Knie...und die Spritzen haben auch nicht wirklich geholfen. 

Aber immerhin kann ich hier die Bilder eurer Touren angucken und dann von eigenen Ausflügen träumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2011)

@spirit :  ja , haste gut dran getan - durch die waldarbeistfahrzeuge sind zu all dem eis und schneematsch graterartige rillen gekommen , die ganzen wege sind kaputt .... 
nur matsch - und sei er noch so arg , würde mich ja gar nicht stören ---


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2011)

Will sich aus der Runde hier zufällig noch jemand im sommer den Megaavalanche geben? Falls ja, dran denken, ab morgen ist die Anmeldung offen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Januar 2011)

@Blutbuche   ja, Matsch stört mich auch nicht aber in den Rillen lässt es sich absolut gar nicht fahren, da haste Recht....

naja warten wirs mal ab was das Wetter so treibt


----------



## nen (9. Januar 2011)

Warm war es heute, aber irgendwie frag ich mich trotzdem ob das stimmen kann. Jetzt im Zimmer stimmts jedoch mit dem Thermostat überein.





Viel Schnee hat es auf dieser Höhe südseitig nicht mehr, am meisten noch in der Lawinenrinne 





Schöne Grüße aus Innsbruck


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Januar 2011)

@nen: Ist ja der Hammer, 20 °C  ... da fährst Du ja komplet kurz.

Mal ne Frage an die Runde. Meine Frau und ich haben uns ja jetzt diese Race Face Protektoren gekauft. Wie befestigt ihr Protektoren denn an eurem Rucksack?

Folgendes habe ich nach Probieren auf die Reihe gekriegt. Vielleicht hat aber irgendwer noch eine bessere Idee.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Januar 2011)

hängt vom rucksack halt ab. ich has im endeffekt wie du, nur dem rucksack angepasst. statt hochkannt quer..


----------



## barbarissima (9. Januar 2011)

*@Sirrah73*
Das sieht doch schon gar nicht so übel aus. 
Beim Evoc Freeride Trail sind unten extra Schlaufen dran für die Protektoren  Und einen Rückenprotektor hat er auch noch eingebaut


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Januar 2011)

mein wahrscheinlich künftiger rucksack für 2011


----------



## fatz (9. Januar 2011)

@sirrah:
ich hab an meinen superbike an einer seite 4 kleine laschen angenaeht (naht ein bisschen aufgetrennt, 
stueckchen schmales flachband rein und wieder zugenaeht) und einen gummi mit klemmverschluss durch. 
haengt zwar nur an einer seite, stoert aber nicht.

bei dir wuerd ich mir unten noch was anbauen. ein riemen ist etwas labbrig. oder halt quer, wobei das
evtl. mit dem helm kollidiert, wenn du ihn hinten draufpackst. wuerd mich stoeren, ich fahr rauf immer
ohne.

oder groesseren rucksack nehmen. beim transalp kannst sie innen reinstecken. mach ich im herbst
manchmal, wenn ich eh mehr klamotten mitnehm.


----------



## Beorn (9. Januar 2011)

Reepschnur außen rum und gut is. Dann hast Du nen zweiten Riemen und kannst sie evtl. an den Klettverschlüssen auffädeln, dann sind sie nicht weg, wenn sie mal rausrutschen sollten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Tipps.

Ich hab die Teile mit dem Klettverschluss auch oben an der (Trage)Schlaufe festgemacht. Sind somit mit dem Riemen und per Klettverschluss am Rucksack fixiert.


----------



## slmslvn (9. Januar 2011)

Ich hab meine immer an.. Auch Berg auf. Aber ich gut ich wohn auch im Fast-Flachland.. Kann den Evoc nur empfehlen. Bei mir ist er zu Weihnachten gekommen und wurde heute ausführlich ausgeführt. Fazit: TOP!
Sitz ist echt super. Der Neopren-Gurt an der Hüfte/Bauch stellt alles bisher mir bekannte in den Schatten. Hält 1a und rutscht nicht!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (9. Januar 2011)

entweder hab ich se auch immer an oder ich stopf se in den Rucksack, weil aussen hängt meistens der Fullface drann


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Januar 2011)

Die passen auch scön aufs Oberrohr...

Grüße

Little


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Januar 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Die passen auch scön aufs Oberrohr...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Little



auch nicht schlecht ... das werde ich mal probieren. Beim Bilderkommentar wurde schon gerätselt, ob das Jetpacks sind  Das würde dem Bergauffahren ja ganz neue Dimensionen geben. An die Füße müssen die ja eh nur beim runtersausen ....


----------



## fatz (10. Januar 2011)

unterrohr ist glaub ich besser (zumindest wenn's noch sauber ist), oben stoesst du dauernd mit den knien an


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> unterrohr ist glaub ich besser (zumindest wenn's noch sauber ist), oben stoesst du dauernd mit den knien an


Hier würde es im Moment nicht mal 2 Meter sauber bleiben.....all der Steusand vermischt mit Tauwasser & Schneeresten......ich glaube ich binde mir lieber bald einen Besen ans Unterrohr......
Knieschoner gehören hier zu den Dingen.....die man in Ermangelung von "gefährlichen" Trails nicht in Betracht ziehen muss (glaube ich).
Aber die Diskussion darüber verfolge ich mit Spannung......man weiss ja nie.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> unterrohr ist glaub ich besser (zumindest wenn's noch sauber ist), oben stoesst du dauernd mit den knien an



wenn sie nicht zu groß sind, wie bei mir, dann find ich, wenn sie am rad befestigt werden sollen den lenker am besten. funzt gut!


----------



## Cortina (11. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ m.rr*
> 
> Der Preis für die Veltec V Two, bei Hibike ist echt unschlagbar.
> Was Du da gespart hast, kannst ja jetzt in einen Satz neue Speichen (schwarz) investieren.
> ...



 *Um die LRS Diskussion mal hierher zu holen.
Kann es sein, dass es den weissen Satz bei Hibike zwar VR mit 15mm aber HR nicht mit x-12 gibt?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (11. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Um die LRS Diskussion mal hierher zu holen.
> Kann es sein, dass es den weissen Satz bei Hibike zwar VR mit 15mm aber HR nicht mit x-12 gibt?*



...steht tatsächlich nicht dabei, is aber irgendwie unlogisch, vielleicht haben sie's vergessen


----------



## OIRAM (11. Januar 2011)

Auf der HP von Veltec gibt es die HR Veltec SL Nabe mit X12 Steckachse nur in den Farben schwarz und rot. Geht so aus dem Laufradkonfigurator hervor.


----------



## m.rr (11. Januar 2011)

....dann ham se sich die wohl "gespart"


----------



## diko (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 


> Auf der HP von Veltec gibt es die HR Veltec SL Nabe mit X12 Steckachse nur in den Farben schwarz und rot. Geht so aus dem Laufradkonfigurator hervor.


Genau, darum sehen meine auch so aus:







Gruß Dietrich


----------



## OIRAM (11. Januar 2011)

*@ diko*

Die V-TWO sehen bestimmt Hammer aus, an Deinem weißen Stereo. 

Bau die mal dran und mach bitte n Bild davon.

Schöne Grüsse, Mario


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

...komme gerade von einer matsch fahrt - das war so geil - ich krieg das grinsen gar net mehr aus´m gesicht !!! im wald schauts aus , als wären elefantenherden durchgelatscht .... so - ab unter die dusche !! schönen mittwoch noch , lg - kati froschmutter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (12. Januar 2011)

hi kati,

die Aufnahmen hast du aber vor durchfahrt gemacht, oder ist dein "Frosch" mit dem Lotuseffekt nano beschichtet? Ich war die letzten Tage ausschließlich auf der Gasse unnerwegs, die Bilder erpare ich euch


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

....  ja, vor der durchfahrt ..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Januar 2011)

@kati - seltsame Vorstellung von Spaß  Mir wäre es noch zu feucht.


----------



## Cortina (12. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @kati - seltsame Vorstellung von Spaß  Mir wäre es noch zu feucht.



Spuri, 

Frauen sind Schlammpackungen im Gesicht gewohnt.
Manche zahlen sogar noch dafür 

Duck und weg........


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Januar 2011)

Autsch wenn das kati liest - nein ich hab nicht gelacht....gar nicht.


----------



## Cortina (12. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Autsch wenn das kati liest -



Nöööö die is duschen und Du weißt ja wenn Frauen im Bad sind das dauert 


OK OK jetzt wander ich besser aus..........


----------



## fatz (12. Januar 2011)

guido, heut bettelst aber um pruegel.


----------



## xerto (12. Januar 2011)

Mal ne vielleicht hier nichr hingehörende, Frage;

haben eigentlich die HTails  LTD Pro und LTD Race den gleichen Rahmen`?

Danke für Eure Antworten 

Ich möchte mir ein stabiles Reiserad bauen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2011)

meines wissens ja.

und für



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *wie heist der Thread noch mal?  *



entschuldige ich mich. ich verwechsel die fred einfach


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

@spuri und co : .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> meines wissens ja.
> 
> und für
> 
> ...


 
Bist eben doch ein ganz Braver


----------



## Beorn (12. Januar 2011)

Die LTD haben alle den gleichen Rahmen, der Zusatz Race oder Pro oder was auch immer bezieht sich nur auf die Ausstattung.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (12. Januar 2011)

@Blutbuche,  da haste ja ne schöne Matschfahrt hinter dir, kann mir gut vorstellen das das Spaß gemacht hat


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Januar 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> @Blutbuche, da haste ja ne schöne Matschfahrt hinter dir, kann mir gut vorstellen das das Spaß gemacht hat


Da hat der Knüppel wohl schon gewirkt 
Im übrigen *Hose wieder hochzieh* natürlich sind Matschfahrten ganz doll toll & machen Laune...... 
Und wer über Böse, ganz Böse Bemerkungen lacht - macht sich strafbar. Jawoll. Besser so Kati?


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

@spirit :....vor allem war ich echt überrascht , dass der highroller (vorne) und der betty (hinten ) im matsch so gut gerollt sind - im schnee hatte ich da wesentlich mehr probleme ! 
sobald das frühjahr sich ankündigt , können wir ja unser vorhaben (büdesh. trails) endlich mal in die tat umsetzen !


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

@spuri : versöhnt !


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bist eben doch ein ganz Braver



klaaaar


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (12. Januar 2011)

@Blutbuche, ja müssen wir dann unbedingt mal machen,bin mal auf die Strecke gespannt


----------



## Cortina (12. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und wer über Böse, ganz Böse Bemerkungen lacht - macht sich strafbar. Jawoll. Besser so Kati?



Also so böse war meine Bemerkung nun auch nicht.
Bei uns im Fitnesszentrum zahlen Frauen wirklich für ne halbe Stunde Lehm im Gesicht.
Sogar dafür, dass man Ihnen heiße Steine auf die Wirbelsäule legt 

Jetzt wieder ganz liebe Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (12. Januar 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Die LTD haben alle den gleichen Rahmen, der Zusatz Race oder Pro oder was auch immer bezieht sich nur auf die Ausstattung.



Danke


----------



## Beorn (13. Januar 2011)

Es gab zwischen 2008 und 2009 einen Wechsel der Rahmen. Jetzt ham sie keine Cantisockel mehr und gerade Sitzstreben, nix mehr mit S-Bend. Schraubösengewindegedöhns für Träger sind nach wie vor dran. Es dürfen jetzt auch offiziell 180er Scheiben gefahren werden (mir sehr wichtig, wird in Kürze Anhängerzugmaschine). Gabeln nur bis 100mm, das werd ich aber mal bald mit mehr testen (120mm) 

Wenn Du Dein Rahmen nackig hast, kannst Du ihn dann mal wiegen? Ich hab kein Rohgewicht gefunden!


----------



## xerto (13. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich einen gekauft habe, mache ich das gerne, Bin noch auf der Suche.


----------



## Kettenfett95 (13. Januar 2011)

moin jungs ich habe ein altes cube aim von meinen anfängen als mountainbiker im keller gefunden und frage mich ob es sinn macht es um zu bauen, sprich neue reifen, lenker, scheibenbremse... und ja ich hatte vor es zu einem allround bike umzubauen fürs dirtbiken, street, trails usw.
und ja nun is meine frage ob das sinn macht?


gruss


----------



## kubitix (13. Januar 2011)

Kettenfett95 schrieb:


> moin jungs



das könnte Ärger geben, immer diese Klischees, hier gibt´s auch Mädel´s.



Kettenfett95 schrieb:


> ich habe ein altes cube aim von meinen anfängen als mountainbiker im keller gefunden und frage mich ob es sinn macht es um zu bauen



die einen sagen so und die anderen so. Will sagen, dass kannst Aufgrund der dürftigen Info letztlich nur du selbst entscheiden. Wenn der allgemeine Zustand i.O. ist, du die Wartung z.B. der Lager / Schaltung und anderer beweglicher Teile selbst machen kannst warum nicht?

Ich habe mir im Dezember die beiden Peugeot Tourmalet / Mont Blanc von meiner Frau und mir vorgenommen. Sind BJ 1988, ich finde hat sich gelohnt beide sehen wieder fast neu aus.


----------



## Kettenfett95 (13. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> das könnte Ärger geben, immer diese Klischees, hier gibt´s auch Mädel´s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ok danke für den tipp aber ich meinte eigentlich die jungs über mir,
ok danke für die hilfe allerdings ist das cube ein hardtail und noch ein 26 zoller

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (13. Januar 2011)

Für das was du vorhast ist das AIM evtl. von der Geometrie her nicht so geeignet. Auch müsste der Rahmen von vorneherein klein genug sein.

Als Stadtrad für Erledigungen und auf dem Weg noch ein wenig ein kleines Mäuerchen hoch oder runter, oder unterwegs eine kleine Treppe oder so, das geht schon. Frage wäre dann noch, ob z.B. die Federgabel mitmacht, was du vorhast.

Hat der Rahmen eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme?


----------



## Kettenfett95 (13. Januar 2011)

Hat der Rahmen eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme?[/quote]


ja hats glaube ich
und mehr ist nicht drin? Also rampen, kicker...?


----------



## Beorn (13. Januar 2011)

Von wann ist es denn? Aktuelle Modelle sind ohne Wärmebehandlung, wie auch die LTD, selbes Alu, nur ist das AIM ohne zweifache Konifizierung. Die Frage wäre mir, ob es sich lohnt SO einen Rahmen zu SO etwas aufzubauen oder ob er nicht zu schnell die Grätsche macht, was evtl. weh tut.

Deinen Bildern nach biste mit deinem AIM schon zügig unterwegs gewesen. Überleg dir doch nen günstigen Stahlrahmen zu holen und darauf aufzubauen, haltbarer und du bist auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, was die Dauerhaltbarkeit angeht.

Ich mach mit meinem LTD auch Dinge, die nicht direkt als Einsatzbereich gedacht waren. Daher spar ich auf einen Ersatzrahmen und werde auch tauschen BEVOR der Alte bricht, sobald das Geld zusammen ist.


----------



## Kettenfett95 (13. Januar 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Von wann ist es denn? Aktuelle Modelle sind ohne Wärmebehandlung, wie auch die LTD, selbes Alu, nur ist das AIM ohne zweifache Konifizierung. Die Frage wäre mir, ob es sich lohnt SO einen Rahmen zu SO etwas aufzubauen oder ob er nicht zu schnell die Grätsche macht, was evtl. weh tut.
> 
> Deinen Bildern nach biste mit deinem AIM schon zügig unterwegs gewesen. Überleg dir doch nen günstigen Stahlrahmen zu holen und darauf aufzubauen, haltbarer und du bist auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, was die Dauerhaltbarkeit angeht.
> 
> Ich mach mit meinem LTD auch Dinge, die nicht direkt als Einsatzbereich gedacht waren. Daher spar ich auf einen Ersatzrahmen und werde auch tauschen BEVOR der Alte bricht, sobald das Geld zusammen ist.


 

es ist schon 5 jahre alt, kaum kratzer aber es halt nen cc alu bike und ich weiss nicht so recht ob der sprünge aushält, ich bin sehr unentschlossen was das angeht da ich eigentlich auf ein fully fürs freeriden,dirtbiken, trails,trial...suche aber das geld habe ich nicht beisammen und nun bin ich am überlgen ob es sich lohnt das geld ins cube oder in einen neuen rahmen zu inwestieren?


----------



## kubitix (13. Januar 2011)

Kettenfett95 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht so recht ob der sprünge aushält, ich bin sehr unentschlossen was das angeht da ich eigentlich auf ein fully fürs freeriden,dirtbiken, trails,trial...suche



das entfernt sich aber jetzt ein bizzl von der Aussage



Kettenfett95 schrieb:


> ja ich hatte vor es zu einem *allround bike *umzubauen fürs dirtbiken, street, trails usw.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Januar 2011)

@kettenfett : ..26 liegt voll im trend ....


----------



## Kettenfett95 (13. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> das entfernt sich aber jetzt ein bizzl von der Aussage


 

nein, das cube war ja fürs dirt,trail... also allrounder, aber eigentlich spare ich auf einen fr- rahmen(;


----------



## Beorn (13. Januar 2011)

Wenn du was für härtere Gangart und halbwegs allroundtauglich suchst und der Geldbeutel grade wieder ein Zwiebellederinnenfutter hat, dann empfehle ich dir diesen Thread und Teil 1&2 davon mal durch zu schauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490119&highlight=Freeride+Hardtails

Entsprechend werden da auch immer wieder günstige gute Rahmen angeboten!

Ist halt dann kein kuhles Fully


----------



## blutlache (13. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> das könnte Ärger geben, immer diese Klischees, hier gibt´s auch Mädel´s.



*barbarissima ist da nicht so.*


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Januar 2011)

naja, aber kati auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutlache (13. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> naja, aber kati auf jedenfall




*kati..
Frau..
*


----------



## blutbuche (13. Januar 2011)

@andy : nee,nee - bin da auch net so !!!  lg , k.


----------



## fatz (14. Januar 2011)

@kettenfett:
vergiss das aim fuer alles was ueber den cc-einsatz rausgeht. falls der rahmen das gehupfe
aushaelt (was ich bezweifle), machen dir die komponenten (vor allem die laufraeder) sicher 
nicht lang mit. 
fahr damit zum semmeln- bzw je nach wohnort auch broetchenholen, ein bissl durch n 
wald und ueber die forstautobahn und spar auf was gescheites. alles andere ist 
rausgeschmissenes geld.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

..seh´ich genauso !


----------



## nen (14. Januar 2011)

Ein Ende des verirrten Frühlings ist leider noch länger nicht in Sicht. Blöd nur, dass ich meine Gabel im Service habe, Höchstwerte von 15° in den nächsten Tagen wären ideal zum biken. 

Dann halt wandern...






...oder den Profis beim Staffellauf in der Nordischen Kombination zuschauen.





Schöne Grüße aus Seefeld in Tirol


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

das wolkenbild ist sowas von schön !!!!

mir is grad langweilig - häng auch mal n paar nette landschaftbilder an ..


----------



## m.rr (14. Januar 2011)

WILL SONNE !!!


----------



## xerto (14. Januar 2011)

m.rr schrieb:


> WILL SONNE !!!



Will Eis  !!!!


----------



## m.rr (14. Januar 2011)

m.rr schrieb:


> WILL SONNE !!!



warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (14. Januar 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Will Eis  !!!!



Darum !!!

Weil so schee is! (hessisch)


----------



## reel (14. Januar 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Will Eis  !!!!



 zum essen oder zum eisstockschiessen? ^^


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (14. Januar 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Will Eis  !!!!




gehste in die Eisdiele


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

..uns´re hat noch zu ...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (14. Januar 2011)

dann in den Supermarkt an den Gefrierschrank


----------



## m.rr (14. Januar 2011)

aah soooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Januar 2011)

ja genau so, das Eis is mir eh viel lieber


----------



## blutbuche (15. Januar 2011)

..kennst du in karben den "eis - reih" - am schloss ??? geilstes eis der wetterau ...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Januar 2011)

ne, das kenn ich nicht, bin nicht so wirklich oft in Karben...


morgen gehts erstmal biken


----------



## xerto (15. Januar 2011)

Über Eis Kaiser in Seligenstadt könnten wir noch reden..

Ansonsten Eis auf der Straße.  

Morgen 14 Grad "no Ice!"


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. Januar 2011)

beim Eis Kaiser sind wir auch schon vorbeigefahren

und? is doch perfektes Bikewetter für morgen


----------



## xerto (15. Januar 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> beim Eis Kaiser sind wir auch schon vorbeigefahren




Wir halten da immer an..


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

.....morgen bei uns auch grössere tour geplant !


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Januar 2011)

Wettertechnisch macht das heute ja einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Na ... da werden wir wohl auch mal die Gegend unsicher machen.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Januar 2011)

ich habs Bike schon verladen, dann kanns nachher gleich losgehn


----------



## blutbuche (16. Januar 2011)

wo strampelst du denn heute rum ?? ich bin auch grad dabei , das bike zu satteln und den rucksack zu packen !! viel spass , allen !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (16. Januar 2011)

Hu ha... 7,5 Stunden Pfalz heute... Keine Wolke am Himmel, die meiste Zeit am Oberkörper nurn Unterhemd an gehabt, schön dass endlich April ist . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Januar 2011)

das selbe auf der anderen rheinseite! Haben uns doch tatsächlich beschwert, dass einen tick zu kalt is..... mitte januar 

Ah: und ich hab festgestellt, dass sich das hardtailfahren gelohnt hat! ich war recht schnell im vergleich zu den fullys, und hab zum ersten mal wikrlich mitbekommen, dass ich doch recht locker bin. wird spannend wenns wieder aufn fully geht. (reaction und schwere abfahrt passt übrigens ganz gut. bis auf die seehr teife front. die bereitet als probleme)


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (16. Januar 2011)

@ Blutbuche wir waren rund um den Taunus unterwegs.....

haben  immerhin knapp 50km geschafft


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,


 ich weiss nicht, ob es irgenwie von Interesse ist, aber Schabo Marc hatte mich mal Ende Dezember gefragt wie das Oregon 450 so ist.


 Jetzt hatte ich mal ein wenig Gelegenheit, das Oregon zu testen. Meine, wenn auch zugegebener Maßen nicht lange, Erfahrung mit dem Gerät tue ich mal Kund.  


 Also, das Gerät ist mit einer Basiskarte gekommen, auf der die Grundlegenden Straßen enthalten sind. Nichts womit wir was anfangen können. Dank einer 4 GB Micro SD Karte ist aber genug Platz für jede Menge OpenMTBMap's (www.openmtbmap.org). Die lassen sich ohne Probleme auf das Gerät kopieren und aktivieren. Damit stehen einem alle Trails, Trampelpfade, Waldautobahnen etc... zur Verfügung. Das coole ist, Touren lassen sich zu Hause bequem im MapSource (einem kostenfreien Garmin Programm) vorbereiten und aufs Gerät übertragen. Das Autorouting funktioniert bei genügend Wegpunkten super auf dem Oregon. Und wenn man mal einen Trail der nicht auf der Route liegt abbiegt, macht das Oregon auch automatisch ein Re-Routing.


 Ansonsten bietet das Gerät einen 3 Achsigen Kompass, volle Rad-Computer Funktionen (Tageszähler, Gesamtstrecke, Geschwindigkeit (aktuell, Max, Durchschnitt etc...) barometrischer Höhenmesser und, und, und ..), Geocachen u.v.m.


 Ich hab das Gerät jetzt auf zwei Fahrten auf freiem Feld, im Wald, bei Sonne, bei Schatten getestet. Die oftmals gescholtene schlechte Ablesbarkeit konnte ich (noch) nicht feststellen. Das Gerät habe ich mir auf den Vorbau gebaut - damit schaue ich direkt von oben auf das Display, was vielleicht der Ablesbarkeit auch zu Gute kommt. Während der Fahrt konnte ich Karten, Bordcomputer etc... gut ablesen. Gut, auf den ruppigen Trails nicht, aber da habe ich auch anderes zu tun. Vor dem nächsten Abbiegepunkt gibt das Gerät aber eh kurz laut, so dass man weiss  da kommt jetzt was.


 Die Halterung macht einen stabilen Eindruck, ich habe denoch das oregon per Handschlaufe nochmals am Rad gesichert (Sicher ist Sicher). Achja, Akku-Laufzeit  der hält bei mir so 10 h, wobei ich natürlich auch noch so mit dem Gerät rumspiele und ob meine Akkus jetzt die Besten sidn weiss ich auch nicht.
 GPS Empfang finde ich gut. Selbst im Wohnzimmer findet er nach einer Weile 4 Satelliten, draussen dauert es bei mir nur wenige Sekunden und er hat etliche Satelliten gefunden. 



Das Garmin mal im Größenvergleich zur Sigma-Lampe





Sonne von der Seite





Sonne von Hinten





Im Wald






 Das soll es erstmal gewesen sein.


 Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## blutbuche (17. Januar 2011)

huch , den ganzen tag noch nix los hier ????? dann mal gut´nacht


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (18. Januar 2011)

immer noch nix los hier... endlich Feierabend


----------



## OIRAM (18. Januar 2011)

*@ all

Ich such ne brauchbare schwarze 3-fach Kurbel für mein Stereo 2010

Hab hier mal 3 raus gesucht, was meint Ihr...? taugen die...?

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=16150;page=2;menu=1000,2,88;mid=0;pgc=0

http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_...d=776&osCsid=d8d359e9ccba15969ef61b17adc77757

http://www.superlight-bikeparts.de/ (MTB Kurbel KCNC XC1 - Sonderserie Rot)

Für weitere Vorschläge, Beratung und Meinungen, bin ich immer offen.

Achso, preislich sollte Sie 350,- wenn möglich nicht überschreiten.

Dank Euch schon mal, 

Gruss, Mario*


----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2011)

@oiram:
die exolve ist n bissl schwer. zu den anderen kann ich nix sagen.
hab grad eine stylo2.2 fuer mein neues projekt gekauft. gewicht wie xt, aber schwarz.


----------



## mi2 (20. Januar 2011)

also der pornofaktor bei der kcnc ist 100%. und 710g is auch ne ansage

bei der Aerozine gefällt mir das es die auch in weiss oder vielen anderen farben gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Januar 2011)

kcnc und aerozine kenn ich kurbeltechnisch aus dem cc bereich und da sind kurbeln von denen immer sehr schwankend. mal top, mal verbiegt sich irgendwas, geht der intergrierte abzieher hops, haben sie spiel, etc. also ich wüsst, dass ich an ein stereo eher die race face machen würd.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich weiss nicht, ob es irgenwie von Interesse ist, aber Schabo Marc hatte mich mal Ende Dezember gefragt wie das Oregon 450 so ist.


 Ich wollte mich bei dem Thema etwas zurückhalten - habe da leider Null Erfahrung & Ahnung! Aber wenn gar keiner auf den ausführlichen Bericht reagiert......Ich kann ja nur dazu lernen 
Also Du scheinst ja die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben - kein Wort des Bedauerns. Und die vermeintlichen Schwachpunkte konntest Du bislang nicht bestätigen - und vor Allem gibt es eine Möglichkeit die kleineren Feld-Wald-Wiesenwege + Trails aufzuspielen. Das wäre mir das wichtigste - denn Straße kenne ich mich aus auf meinen Hausrunden.  Wie auch immer - gut schaut´s zudem auch aus - Herzlichen Glückwunsch! und allzeit gute Fahrt damit! 
Und dickes Danke für Deinen Bericht.


----------



## Cortina (20. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> und vor Allem gibt es eine Möglichkeit die kleineren Feld-Wald-Wiesenwege + Trails aufzuspielen.



Hi Spuri,

schau Dir die OSM Karten vorher an. 
Die OpenMTBMap's (www.openmtbmap.org) basieren auf den OSM und werden wöchentlich von Felix Hartmann (privat) erstellt.

Nicht in ganz Deutschland gibts verrückte die mit dem GPS aufs Klo gehen  und alles aufzeichen. Es gibt auch Gegenden wo so gut wie nichts drinnen ist.
Bei Dir in der Ecke sollte es aber ganz gut sein.
Ansehen kannst Du die Karten unter: http://www.openstreetmap.org/

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nicht in ganz Deutschland gibts verrückte die mit dem GPS aufs Klo gehen  und alles aufzeichen.


 Woher weisst Du, dass ich mit meinem GPS auch auf Klo gehe ???


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nicht in ganz Deutschland gibts verrückte die mit dem GPS aufs Klo gehen  und alles aufzeichen.http://


 Aber es werden immer mehr. 
Danke für die Links  - und wie gesagt....bei mir geht es (noch) ohne auf Tour. Allerdings sind solche Tipps /für mich Unwissenden) pures Gold wert....falls man doch mal schwach wird. Bei der Gelegenheit
fällt mir aber auch gleich noch eine Frage an sirrah ein:
Ein Kollege hatte mal mit Geocaching angefangen....und dann festgestellt, dass sein Gerät zu Ungenau war (Abweichung 10-15 Meter?) Da hat er die meisten Caches nicht gefunden... 
Hat dann auch das Gerät gewechselt (jetzt auch Garmin)und nun soll es super funzen. (1 Meter?) ..... Wie ist das denn bei Dir?
Danke im Voraus - und an Alle....zieht Euch warm an, es wird wieder Winter.


----------



## Cortina (20. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Woher weisst Du, dass ich mit meinem GPS auch auf Klo gehe ???



Du weisst ja, ich komm aus der Branche und es heißt zwar GPS *Empfänger* aber Du glaubst gar nicht was die noch alles können 

Garmin hat nicht umsonst von SIRF auf MediaTek gewechselt 

Kundendaten sind das A und O eines guten Marketing, anhand Deines Bewegungsprofiles welches das GPS aufzeichnet und Deiner erkannten Stoffwechselreaktionen (daher die Sache mit dem Klo) lassen sich 1A Aussagen über Deinen Gesundheitszustand herausfinden, diese Daten verkauft Garmin wiederum an Pharmaunternehmen weiter und so entsteht dann der perfekte gläserne Mensch 

Grüße
Guido

An diese Stelle möchte ich noch mal fatz zitieren: Der obige Text koennte Spuren von Ironie oder Sarkasmus enthalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (20. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hat dann auch das Gerät gewechselt (jetzt auch Garmin)und nun soll es super funzen. (1 Meter?) ..... Wie ist das denn bei Dir?



Mittlerweile ist der schon wieder schlechter geworden.

Bei den alten Gamins war das noch ein Problem, dann kamen die SIRF Empfänger mit denen hast Du auch im dichtesten Wald kein Problem und jetzt wird der MediaTek verwendet. Die sind wieder minimal ungenauer.

Sind zwar sehr empfindlich aber die absolute Genauigkeit im Vergleich zu SIRF lässt zu wünschen übrig. 
Merkst Du aber fast nur unter Laborbedingungen, in der freien Natur hast Du zu viele andere Störfaktoren.

Deinen Cache findest Du mit beiden ohne Probleme.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (20. Januar 2011)

@guido:
spuris kollege wird wohl eins von den ganz alten gehabt haben,  die noch keinen sirf drin hatten.
die waren eher mau. mit dem sirf in meinem loox bin ich recht zufrieden.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Januar 2011)

hab grad post bekommen !!! freu , rumhüpf !!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> hab grad post bekommen !!! freu , rumhüpf !!


 Bei der Brille kann man den Grünton erahnen - aber bei der Jacke bist Du untreu geworden. Trotzdem schick!  Viel Freude samit.
Bikezubehör & Klamotten sind nach den Exessen der Vorweihnachtszeit bei uns tabu ...... außerdem war ein neuer Kühlschrank fällig. 
Da werden wohl solche Pakete auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## blutbuche (20. Januar 2011)

....hihi - ich konnte nicht anders . und noch dazu : 20 jacke , 30 brille . neu . kann man net meckern ... gab auch grad geld ..


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (20. Januar 2011)

bei meinem Garmin Etrex liegt die Genauigkeit bei 3M bei vollem Empfang


----------



## reel (20. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....hihi - ich konnte nicht anders . und noch dazu : 20 jacke , 30 brille . neu . kann man net meckern ... gab auch grad geld ..



boa wo gabs denn die jacke für 20? sieht gut aus... bissl wie mein neues hemd (is ja auch von fox ^^) (hab leider keine cam)


----------



## blutbuche (20. Januar 2011)

....von nem user aus´m forum - er wollte eig . mehr - hab gut gehandelt - jacke is nur anprobiert - echt top !!


----------



## kubitix (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe liebenden ,

ich hab mir ja vor ein paar Tagen bei Globetrotter eine Vaude Sled Regenjacke zugelegt (79,90), nun wollte ich mal kurz meine Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Ich hab die Jacke inzwischen etwa 150 Kilometer überwiegend im Regen  bei 4°C-8°C getragen. Drunter gab´s ein Funktionsunterhemd und ein Kurzarmtrikot. Der Reißverschluß der Sled ist durchgängig mit einer Überlappung gedichtet, das wird bergauf manchmal ein bizzl warm, also Reißer auf. Die Jacke ist atmungsaktiv und für mein Wärme/Kälteempfinden genau richtig und das wichtigste, sie ist dicht. Am Hals ausreichend hoch und im Nieren- / Gesäßbereich kann man sie verlängern, bzw. diesen Teil mit zwei Druckknöpfen innen hochknöpfen.

Also ich bin´s zufrieden zumal ich den Preis auch noch i.O. finde.

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Januar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...Also ich bin´s zufrieden zumal ich den Preis auch noch i.O. finde....


 da kommt wohl jemand nicht ganz vom Rotton weg...
Ist aber auf´m Bike auch sicherer mit Signalfarben unterwegs zu sein, oder wenigstens bunten, auffallenden Farben......deshalb gibt es schwarz/Grau bei mir auch nur noch im Altbestand. 
Bei Neuanschaffungen achte ich auf so etwas.....und wenn es denn noch so funzt wie bei Dir - hat man (hoffenbtlich) lange Freude an den Klamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (22. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> da kommt wohl jemand nicht ganz vom Rotton weg...



nich wirklich

Meine Frau hat mir aus dem Schlussverkauf noch einen Odlo Zip Pulli, ich glaube Andros, mitgebracht. Farbe: ROT / schwarze Ärmel fast wie meine "Captain Kubitix" Jacke, passt halt irgendwie am besten zum schwarzen Stereo.


----------



## Cortina (22. Januar 2011)

*Heut war endlich mal wieder Wetter, leider liegt da noch ne Menge von dem weißen Zeugs rum *













*Morgen gehts zum Biken nach Valdobbiadene, das Wetter soll besser werden (vielleicht wärmer) heute wars unendlich kalt 

Grüße 
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (22. Januar 2011)

Nee Nee Guido,

es ist doch wirklich nicht zu Glauben, aber es sei euch trotzdem von ganzem Herzen gegönnt.

Ich bin dieses Jahr bis heute 700 Kilometer gefahren, davon 695 bei schlechtem Wetter das einzig Positive es hat nicht immer geregnet. Schick mir bitte bitte nochmal ein bizzl von deiner Sonne.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2011)

Mir wird auch ganz anders, wenn ich die schönen Bilder von Guido sehe  Erinnern mich sehr an letztes WE  Da war ich auf über 3000m bei Sonne pur - ein Traum  

Apropos Globetrotter: Ihr wisst schon, dass die gerade WSV und auch im Bikebereich `ne Menge reduziert haben


----------



## Cortina (22. Januar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mir wird auch ganz anders, wenn ich die schönen Bilder von Guido sehe  Erinnern mich sehr an letztes WE  Da war ich auf über 3000m bei Sonne pur - ein Traum



Danke, wo warst Du denn? Wir waren heute nur auf 2657.


----------



## barbarissima (22. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Danke, wo warst Du denn? Wir waren heute nur auf 2657.


 
2657m, das ist ja schwach   
Ich bin direkt neben dem Mönch gestanden  Hoffe, dass ich die Bilder bald kriege, dann kann ich mal eins posten


----------



## reel (23. Januar 2011)

war heut abend mal bissl unterwegs mitm rad ne geliehene variostütze und meine beiden neuen magicshine lampen testen... dabei is mir aufgefallen dass vor allem auf dem kleinen kettenblatt die kette öfters auf ein anderes ritzel springt und gleich wieder zurück (unter last). hatte leider noch keine zeit genauer nachzuschauen worans liegt aber bevor ich das ganze schaltwerk verstell etc. wollt ich mal fragen ob einer von euch weiss was ich bei dem problem korrigieren muss. rad ist übrigens erst 2 mal gefahren d.h. an verschleiß der komponenten sollte es nicht liegen und sie wurden auch nicht durch andere (inkompatible) ausgetauscht.

ps: stütze (weiss leider ned mal was des für eine is ^^) und lampen (MJ 808 am kopp und 816 am lenker) sind top


----------



## kubitix (23. Januar 2011)

hi reel,

klingt für mich aber schon nach Schaltung. Also Kettenlinie prüfen, die müsste aber bei einem neuen Bike i.O. sein. Dann die Endstellungen des Schaltwerkes überprüfen. Meiner Meinung nach laufen die Schaltröllchen nicht exakt unter dem Ritzel. Auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt ist die Kette oft nicht so stark unter Spannung  und springt deshalb leichter.


----------



## fatz (23. Januar 2011)

@reel:
schaltungseinstellung checken. das muss beim kauf nicht 100% ok gewesen sein und zuege laengen
sich auch. schau einfach mal, ob die kette richtig laeuft. am besten drehst du den zug immer kuerzer,
bis es anfaengt schalten zu wollen, dann wieder lockerer, bis du zwischen dem naechstgroesseren ritzel
und der ketter ganz leicht luft hast. das machst du am besten auf dem mittleren kettenblatt und in der 
mitte der kassette.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Januar 2011)

*was für ein Bergwetter heute...*


----------



## jan84 (23. Januar 2011)

*neid* Ich muss meinen Wohnort zeitnah 5-800km richtung süden / südosten verlagern...


----------



## Cortina (23. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *was für ein Bergwetter heute...*



Schööööööööööööööön


----------



## Hook (23. Januar 2011)

Ich sage nur: Traumwetterund Traumhafte Bilder.

Bei uns an der Nordsee nur Nebel

Grüße Michael


----------



## blutbuche (24. Januar 2011)

...bei uns regen , regen ... kalt - dreck ... gestern ne kurze runde gedreht- hat aber nicht wirklich spass gemacht .allen würflern eine gute nacht !!!


----------



## Mex4711 (25. Januar 2011)

man ey, doof, heute frei und bescheidenes Wetter....
naja, evtl wirds ja noch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (25. Januar 2011)

laut Wetterbericht solls ja eher schlechter werden als besser....


----------



## blutbuche (25. Januar 2011)

...wieder kalt - ganz kalt .... ich hasse es .-


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (25. Januar 2011)

ja ich will wieder sommer


----------



## Cube_FunBiker (25. Januar 2011)

Ich auch !!
Bei uns in Magdeburg wurde es gerade wieder Warm und dann hat es heute Mittag plötzlich angefangen zu Schneien.

Schade !!


----------



## xerto (25. Januar 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> ja ich will wieder sommer



Ich will wieder Glatteis und festgefahrenen Schnee...

Meine Ice Spiker rufen..

Wollen wir wetten dass mein Wunsch erfüllt wird?


----------



## Mex4711 (26. Januar 2011)

klar wird dein wunsch erfüllt.

ich muss sagen ich mags auch im schnee zu rollen,
aber sonne und bissel wärmer und trocken wär schon cooler


----------



## blutbuche (26. Januar 2011)

mal was anderes - hat jemand von euch den maxxis ardent drauf ????? wie isser so ???? such ne alternative zu meiner highroller / betty kombi am frosch - das taugt nämlich bei nässe absolut nix .... und auf asphalt rollt es sich wie beim traktor .... DANKE !


----------



## Deleted35614 (26. Januar 2011)

Siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7955385#post7955385


----------



## blutbuche (26. Januar 2011)

jaaaa- wollte aber extra nochmal die würf´ler fargen ...


----------



## Friecke (27. Januar 2011)

Liebe Würfel Gemeinde,
ich fahre an meinem AMS 125 derzeit eine Satteltasche, für Ersatzschlauch, Pumpe, Werkzeug, Handy, etc. 
Nun will ich mir eine versenkbare Sattelstütze gönnen, und das funzt mit der Tasche natürlich nicht.

Deshalb hatte ich an eine Tasche im vorderen Rahmendreieck gedacht, weiß aber nicht, ob die nicht 
doch mit dem Dämpfer kollidiert.
Hat da von Euch schon Jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht, und kann mir etwas empfehlen? 
Gibt es andere Ideen, außer Rucksack?

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Januar 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Gibt es andere Ideen, außer Rucksack?


 Gürteltasche (ist aber auch am Mann) oder evtl. eine kleine Lenkertasche:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/fahrradtaschen/deuter-city-bag-black/1332.html
Ja ich weiß, auch nicht der Brüller, aber viel "Spielraum" bleibt ja nicht.


----------



## buttzl (27. Januar 2011)

Wenn Upgrade auf Stereo oder Fritzz nicht möglich  dann ggfs dies hier
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k356/a12010/tools-tubes-btl-18-werkzeugdose.html


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

@friecke : .... so´n kram  gehört net an ´n ordentliches mtb ... nee, mal ehrlich , was ist denn gegen einen rucksack zu sagen ???? greez , k.


----------



## Friecke (27. Januar 2011)

@Kati Sei bitte so gut, und überlaß mir die Entscheidung, was an mein Radel gehört, oder was nicht. Du magst Deine Meinung haben (die sicherlich nicht allgemeingültig ist) und ich habe meine. Das ist auch gut so, denn sonst sähe ja alles gleich aus. 
Ich lasse mir ungerne vorschreiben, was "man" tut, oder nicht.

Ich persönlich fahre nicht so gerne mit Rucksack, weil er mich in meiner Befegungsfreiheit einschränkt.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß beim Radfahren und erhoffe mir etwas mehr Toleranz den anders denkenden gegenüber. Das schließt auch die freundlichen 29er Fahrer/innen mit ein. Ein Trend, den ich persönlich weder häßlich, noch unwichtig finde, aber Du magst da gerne eine andere Meinung haben.

Schöne Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## Friecke (27. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> evtl. eine kleine Lenkertasche:
> Ja ich weiß, auch nicht der Brüller, aber viel "Spielraum" bleibt ja nicht.


 
Danke Spuri,
ne Lenkertasche ist keine schlechte Idee. Hast Du da schon mal etwas gesehen, 
was unter dem Lenker hängt? Obendrauf hab ich schon das GPS Geraffel. 



buttzl schrieb:


> Wenn Upgrade auf Stereo oder Fritzz nicht möglich...


 
Keine schlechte Idee fehlenden Stauraum als Begründung für einen Bikewechsel anzugeben 
Ich denke nur, das kriege ich im Finanzausschuß nicht durch.

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## barbarissima (27. Januar 2011)

*@Friecke*
Mit sowas oder sowas müsstest du doch eigentlich zurechtkommen müssen. Wenn du die Pumpe am Unterrohr befestigst, dann könnte der andere Kram gerade so rein passen.
Und hier ist noch die Lenkertasche


----------



## kubitix (27. Januar 2011)

hi Friecke,

ich habe eine Tasche von Selle die wird hinten in den Sattel geklickt, passt bei den Sätteln von Fizik ebenso, eventuell geht das ja auch bei deinem Sattel. Diese Befestigung geht auch mit einer Variostütze. Oder die links von barbarissima, da wird der Halter am Sattelgestänge festgeschraubt und die Tasche auch nur eingeklickt ist halt auch Ruckzug abmontiert.


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Januar 2011)

@Friecke: Was wäre denn mit sowas:  http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13681_TriBag-All-Weather-.html ? Das liegt ziemlich eng am Rahmen an.
Ich glaube direkt am Lenker würde ich nichts dran machen, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das die Fahrstabilität beeinflusst (mag mich aber auch täuschen). Ne Rahmentasche hinten würde ich bei meinem 125er nicht dran machen, vorne könnte ne ganz kleine Tasche evtl. aber schon gehen.

Hast Du denn schonmal nen Rucksack probiert ? Die gibt es auch in kleinen / kompakten Größen. Ich hatte zu Anfangs auch ne Satteltasche, die ich mehr und mehr gegen nen kleinen Rucksack eingetauscht habe.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Friecke (27. Januar 2011)

Ganz lieben Dank für Eure Vorschläge. Hier werden Sie geholfen.

Am Besten warte ich, bis ich die Variostütze habe, und probiere das mit meiner Satteltasche aus, ob das geht, 
oder nicht. So ganz gefällt mir eine Lenkertasche nämlich auch nicht. Wenn es mit meiner Tasche gar nicht geht, 
werde ich mich dem Thema mal selbst gründlicher widmen. Ich sag dann Bescheid, was es gibt.

Ich danke Euch und frohes radeln,
Friecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (27. Januar 2011)

Eine kleine Satteltasche geht sicherlich. Wichtig ist nur, dass sie nicht zu schwer beladen ist, damit es die Variostütze nicht überfordert.

Mit der Pumpe im Rahmen und dann evtl. eine kleine Rahmentasche. Deuter und VauDe haben welche im Angebot, am besten mit dem Rad bei einem Laden vorbei, der sie hat und mal hinhalten, ob's passt. Wenn du aber ohne Rucksack und damit wohl mit Trinkflasche fährst, dann ist eher auch die Trinkflasche im Weg. 

Hast du dir schonmal mittelgroße bis größere Hüfttaschen angeschaut? Da kann auch etwas rein und es entlastet die Satteltasche. Spontan hab ich die gefunden:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=106629&k_id=0413&hot=0

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=106630&k_id=0413&hot=0

Zweitere hab ich mir von meinem Vater einige Jahre lang ausgeliehen  und damit dann Material für 50km Sommertouren gut reingekriegt.


----------



## barbarissima (27. Januar 2011)

*@Friecke*
Welche Variostütze willst du dir denn eigentlich zulegen?


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Januar 2011)

Ich habe die an meinem Arbeitsbike, einfach die 36cm im Rahmen ausmessen, daß Maß passt. 
http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...id=575&ArtikelID=11547&lss=fahrrad_bekleidung
Allerdings fahre ich immer ziemlich grosse Rahmen, bei Kleinen kann es schon eng oder gar unmöglich werden.


----------



## Friecke (27. Januar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Friecke*
> Welche Variostütze willst du dir denn eigentlich zulegen?


 
Es soll die Kind Shock i950-R werden

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## Friecke (27. Januar 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich habe die an meinem Arbeitsbike, einfach die 36cm im Rahmen ausmessen, daß Maß passt.
> http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...id=575&ArtikelID=11547&lss=fahrrad_bekleidung
> Allerdings fahre ich immer ziemlich grosse Rahmen, bei Kleinen kann es schon eng oder gar unmöglich werden.


 
Sowas hätte ich gesucht, aber da komm ich mir bestimmt mit dem Dämpfer ins Gehege. Werde das heute Abend mal ausmessen.

Danke schön,
Friecke


----------



## Beorn (27. Januar 2011)

Und mit der Trinkflasche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo

ich habe die hier http://www.topeak.de/products/Bags/WedgePack_micro Vorher hatte ich eine größere, aber die sind alle an der Sattelstütze abgestützt. Mit meiner Joplin geht das nicht mehr, also muss ich mich in der Tasche etwas einschränken. Aber bei mir ist nen Schlauch nen Minitool und Reifenheber drin. Der Rest muss in den Rucksack.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Trialbiker82 (27. Januar 2011)

Kommen ohne Sattelstütze aus und halten bombenfest
http://www.klickfix.de/


----------



## blutbuche (27. Januar 2011)

..... vario stütze is ne gute sache - bin auch am überlegen - hat jemand eine  und kann erfahrungsmässig berichten ??? wie "wartungsarm" sind  die teile ? ruckelt das beim ein - u. ausfahren - oder ist es ein langsames absenken ? danke !!!


@tigerente : ..viel spass mit deiner lenkertasche ... falls du es bemerkt hast , hatte ich einen smilie dahinter gemacht ...
und meine frage zum rucksack war ganz ernst gemeint - keine provokation ! und wenn du die von mir nicht gemochten fahrräder magst , sei dir das unbenommen !!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (27. Januar 2011)

ich bin jetzt auch beim Rucksack angekommen um meine Reperatursachen mitzunehmen, nachdem ich schon 2 Satteltaschen leicht zerstört hab

nur für Touren kommt wieder ne Satteltsche drann oder halt beim Marathon, da issn Rucksack doof


----------



## OIRAM (27. Januar 2011)

*ich hab ne KS i900 und ne Topeak Satteltasche dran ( mit Werkzeug drin ) und das klappt prima.
Ich hab mit 3 Stellen im Kg bereich nach etwa 1 Jahr noch keine Mucken mit der Vario Stütze gehabt.
Kein verdrehen des Sattels, kein selbstständiges rauf und runter, Sie bleibt immer an der Stelle stehen, wo ich den Hebel los lasse.
Ich kann Sie nur weiter empfehlen.

Ich hab mir auch was neues gegönnt:
Syntac Superforce, 60mm und nen KCNC Hollow Spacer 5mm





und das gute Stück, heute noch getunt...





kommt aber erst ans Bike, wenn ich mir nen neue Kurbel zugelegt habe.

Wahrscheinlich wirds ne Race Face Turbine in schwarz

schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Januar 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt auch beim Rucksack angekommen um meine Reperatursachen mitzunehmen, nachdem ich schon 2 Satteltaschen leicht zerstört hab
> 
> nur für Touren kommt wieder ne Satteltsche drann oder halt beim Marathon, da issn Rucksack doof



bei marathon kommts in die trikottasche, und zwar nur das nötigste... und bei cc rennen wird auf risiko gefahren. da kannst dir eh keine panne leisten.

@oiram: wenns n sting wär fänd ich das tuning geil...so ises nur optisch ganz nett.


----------



## Fetcher (27. Januar 2011)

schau dir mal die Satteltaschen von Rixen Kaul (klick fix) an. fahr seit über ein jahr die KS I900R stütze mit einer Rixen kaul satteltasche und das funktioniert bestens. Nur mit der Pumpe wirds eng, aber die is bei mir am Rahmen.


----------



## reel (28. Januar 2011)

hab mal ne procraft h-lifter ausprobiert. von der funktion her super und kein bisschen spiel gehabt. allerdings war sie relativ schwer (660gramm) und gibts glaub ich nicht mit remote (ist mir aber auch nicht so wichtig). relativ günstig ist sie außerdem und wurde vor nicht sehr langer zeit von bike oder mountainbike als kauftipp gekürt.
schwanke aber selber noch zwischen der oder der KS 900/950


----------



## OIRAM (28. Januar 2011)

*@oiram: wenns n sting wär fänd ich das tuning geil...so ises nur optisch ganz nett.[/QUOTE]**





@ Andi
soll für mich auch nur der Optik wegen sein, mein bisheriges XT Shadow funzt ganz gut.
und für 78,- Nagelneu + Tuning = 
nur für die, die es Interessiert: 175 g leicht 
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Danke Spuri,
> ne Lenkertasche ist keine schlechte Idee. Hast Du da schon mal etwas gesehen, was unter dem Lenker hängt?


 Ist zwar glaube ich nun schon fast überflüssig (man geht das zur Sache hier ) - aber ich will deine Frage dennoch nicht unbeantwortet lassen: "Leider Nein!" 
Aber hier waren ja zahlreiche Alternativen vertreten.
Ich selbst fahre übrigens auch Rixen & Kaul am Sattel, aber ohne Variostütze. Für die kleineren Sommertouren habe ich mir im Dezember auch einen ganz kleinen Rucksack von Deuter gegönnt. Aber eigentlich mehr für Wechselklamotten und/oder Proviant, Handy, Foto usw.
Ich als Rucksackhasser finde den ganz niedlich und kaum störend - allerdings bislang nur beim Probetragen im Trockenen. Die "Bewährungsprobe" fiel in den Schnee....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@oiram: wenns n sting wÃ¤r fÃ¤nd ich das tuning geil...so ises nur optisch ganz nett.*


*

@ Andi
soll fÃ¼r mich auch nur der Optik wegen sein, mein bisheriges XT Shadow funzt ganz gut.
und fÃ¼r 78,-â¬ Nagelneu + Tuning = 
nur fÃ¼r die, die es Interessiert: 175 g leicht 
*[/QUOTE]

klaro. bei schaltwerken hast ja auch performance technisch was gut gemacht... mein kommentar war (im nachhinein ztu unrecht) auf die kurbel bezogen. sorry... ich hatte bei turbine meine next im kopf.. und ne next is cc und hat am stereo nix verloren. aber turbine geht noch so durch.. War bissl falsch gedenkt . Nix fÃ¼r ungut 
btw.: liebe fÃ¼rs detail ist eine sehr gute eigenschaft


----------



## Ostwandlager (28. Januar 2011)

*mei war das wieder schön heut...*


----------



## st-bike (28. Januar 2011)

Hallo habe mir nach der Saison voriges Jahr ne Joplin 4 Remote gegönnt. Auf den wenigen Touren, die ich damit gefahren bin hat sie sich echt bewährt. Man nutzt sie öfter als gedacht. Das rein und rausfahren ist nicht ruckelig und funktioniert prima. Zur Haltbarkeit oder der Wartungsfreundlichkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen. Ich kann so ne Stütze aber nur empfehlen. 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## OIRAM (28. Januar 2011)

*@ Ostwandlager**

Immer wieder sehr schöne Bilder 

Ich als Flachlandbewohner frag mich aber immer wieder, wer und vor allem wie werden die ganzen "Bauwerke" auf die Gipfel der imposanten Bergspitzen, gebaut ?

Fliegt ein Hubschrauber überhaupt so hoch ?

Und, wie hoch bist Du da so im Schnitt ?

Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Cortina (28. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei war das wieder schön heut...*



Wo ist das denn? Die Kapelle ist ja wirklich schön! 

@Mario Die fliegen soweit ich weiß bis zu 8.000m.

Das auf dem Bild müsste so ca. bei 2.000m sein, oder?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (28. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Mario Die fliegen soweit ich weiß bis zu 8.000m.



ist aber nicht der Normalfall.

"Klug*******r-Modus an"
Aktueller Höhenrekord 12.954m mit einem Eurocopter AS350 März 2002

Höchste Landung im Mai 2005 auf dem Everest in 8848 Meter.

Das waren aber speziell für diese Weltrekordversuche ausgerüstete Maschinen.

Üblicher Weise wird die Dienstgipfelhöhe von Serienhubschraubern in den techn. Unterlagen mit 4-6000 Metern angegeben, darüber reicht der durch die Rotation und den Anstellwinkel erzeugte Auftrieb nicht mehr aus.
"Klug*******r-Modus aus"


----------



## horstling (28. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei war das wieder schön heut...*



Immer wieder Wahnsinnsmotive! Hab übrigens mal probiert, dein letztes Bild etwas zu bearbeiten, -Level bereinigt und etwas Sättigung rausgenommen -. Sah dann meiner Meinung nach etwas natürlicher aus. Nicht übel nehmen-ich will nicht meckern.

Gruß, Horstling


----------



## OIRAM (28. Januar 2011)

*ja guck, wieder was dazu gelernt. 

ist ja schon gewaltig, dieser Höhenrekord vom Heli.**

und ich dachte schon, die arme Socke die die Brocken da hoch schleppen muß... :kotz: 

@ horstling

wo ist den das bearbeitete Bild ? ... würd gern mal den Unterschied sehen wollen. *


----------



## horstling (28. Januar 2011)

Sorry, Mario, da muss ich erst Ostis Erlaubnis haben. Bin aber jetzt off. Vielleicht Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Januar 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Sorry, Mario, da muss ich erst Ostis Erlaubnis haben. Bin aber jetzt off. Vielleicht Morgen.



*klar zeig mal das bereinigte Bild! 

die Bilder von gestern sind vom Hochfelln Chimgauer Alpen. Wir haben ja letzte Woche ein haufen Schnee ab bekommen und so gehen die kleineren Berge sehr gut  Der Hochfelln ist knapp 1700m hoch. 
Die Heutigen sind aus dem Karwendel Achensee. War auf dem Juifen knapp 2000m hoch ein traum von Pulverschnee













*


----------



## horstling (29. Januar 2011)

Vielen Dank Ostwandlager.

Hier das Original:







[/URL][/IMG]


Und hier meine Version :






[/URL][/IMG]

Der Unterschied ist nicht groß, aber Schneebilder neigen nun mal zum Blaustich und manche Kameras forcieren das noch durch interne Nachbearbeitungsroutinen.
Bei den heutigen Bildern ist der Effekt nicht zu sehen. Hast Du was geändert?

Gruß, Horstling


----------



## OIRAM (29. Januar 2011)

*@ ostwandlager

wieder sehr schöne Bilder 

mein persönlicher Favorit, Nr.: 3 

wir haben heut eine tote Legende Besucht 





@ horstling

tatsächlich kann ich als absoluten Bildbearbeitungslaien, einen kleinen Unterschied erkennen. 

wobei die Qualität der meißten hier geposteten Bilder, für meinen Geschmack, mehr als ausreichend ist.

Das soll in keinster weisse Deine Arbeit und Leistung abwerten.

schönen Gruss, Mario


*


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Januar 2011)

schöne Winterbilder

Auf dem Juifen war ich mal im Sommer mit Bike, allgemein schöne Gegend um den Achensee...







>







Wieviel Schnee liegt im Winter auf den Gipfeln, bzw ist das Kreuz noch zu sehen?


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Cortina (29. Januar 2011)

@ostwandlager

Mein Neid ist mit Dir 

Wir waren heute an der Sennes Hütte im Naturpark Fanes-Sennes. 
Bilder gibts leider keine weil des Wetter zu schlecht war, Nebel, Schnee und sehr kalt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @ostwandlager - Mein Neid ist mit Dir


Wirklich schöne Fotomotive.....die Berge. 
Leider gibt es da ein gewisses Restrisiko der Verunfallung, wie wir es hier im Flachland nicht so kennen. Gut, wenn man dann ein gutes Bier
anzubieten hat:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XALZyNtSv5I&feature=related"]YouTube        - TOD[/nomedia]

Schönen Abend noch allen Cubisten/-innen. Und Morgen - einen tollen Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man dann ein gutes Bier
> anzubieten hat:
> YouTube        - TOD



 You made my day 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (30. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wirklich schöne Fotomotive.....die Berge.
> Leider gibt es da ein gewisses Restrisiko der Verunfallung, wie wir es hier im Flachland nicht so kennen. Gut, wenn man dann ein gutes Bier
> anzubieten hat:
> YouTube - TOD
> ...


 
Armer Kerl


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (30. Januar 2011)

cooles Video


----------



## m.rr (30. Januar 2011)

den kenn ich


----------



## Cortina (30. Januar 2011)

m.rr schrieb:


> den kenn ich



Was Du kennst den armen Kerl? Sag ihm mal Gute Besserung


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. Januar 2011)

Das video ist echt geil

Die neue DKV Wrbung ist auch der Hammer, leider gibts die noch nicht bei youtube

Schonmal gesehen?


----------



## m.rr (30. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was Du kennst den armen Kerl? Sag ihm mal Gute Besserung



er kann seinem Hobby, dem schweren Radunfall, zur Zeit nicht nachgehen, denn er hat einen Bandscheidenvorfall , kann die gute Besserung also brauchen!  ...werden Schaden hat  - nenee, ist einer der besten Biker, die ich kenne, hat ihn aber schon heftig mit dem Rennrad zerrissen  musste sofort dran denken, als ich das Video gesehen hab'


----------



## Beorn (31. Januar 2011)

Ok, hier weiter mit den Reifen:

Ich hatte den Highroller zuerst hinten drauf. Zieh eine Panzerkette auf und schlimmer wirds dadurch nicht. Ich hab damit meinen abgfahrenen, extrem rollfreundlichen Larsen ersetzt udn war entsetzt!
Der Minion F war m.E. ein Fehlkauf. Hinten versuch ich Ardent zum Spaß wegen der Breite und evtl. mal HolyRoller, auch zum Spaß. Aber erst wird der Reifen abgefahren, das müsste sich machen lassen, wenn nicht zu viel Holzverhau die Trails blockiert


----------



## wiesi991 (31. Januar 2011)

nja der minion f ist was man hört an sich kein schlechter reifen, nur taugt er hald bei feuchten bedingungen nicht so viel - dafür ist er aber auch nicht entwickelt worden!
der ardent (vermutlich in 2,25") war mal ganz interessant, allerdings hab ich n bissl sorgen, dass sein profil nach 500km unbrauchbar ist - dementsprechend hab ich eher an den Advantage hinten gedacht (wird schon leichter rollen als ein minion R), oder den larsen, wobei ich mir bei dem in sachen traktion nicht so sicher bin...


----------



## Beorn (31. Januar 2011)

Ich hab den Larsen in den Herbst reingefahren, bis nix mehr vom Profil über war. Auch bei schon feuchten Bedingungen war der am Hinterrad kein Problem.

Den Minion hab ich falsch eingeschätzt. Für mich zu spezialisiert vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (31. Januar 2011)

AHRG... jetzt hatte ich was richtig ausführliches zu den Maxxis reifen geschrieben und mein PC hat komische dinge getan . Kurz:
Highroller => welcher war es (Breite, Karkasse, Gummi)? Meiner Meinung nach beim Touren besser als Vorderreifen zu gebrauchen. Bin den 2.5er DH-UST in 42a (>1,2kg) das ganze letzte Jahr am Fritzz gefahren, möchte Grip & Robustheit nicht missen, trotz des rollwiderstandes. 
Ardent => 2.4er hat deutlich mehr/tieferes profil als der 2.25er. Fahre den 2.4er am Hardtail (Starrgabel) gegelentlich vorne, und meistens hinten am Fritzz. In allen Lebenslagen unauffällig, Grip ohne beanstandung. 
Larsen => 2.35er (exception, 60a) im Moment hinten am Hardtail, auch schon viel am Fully hinten gefahren. Grip für mich in allen Lebenslagen (von Rennen mal abgesehen) ausreichend. Rollt super. Wenn man viel in Gelände mit scharfen Steinen unterwegs ist sollte es was robusteres sein. 
Minion => eher Trocken-/fester Boden- Spezialist, der Highroller ist mMn der bessere Allrounder


grüße,
Jan


----------



## head96 (31. Januar 2011)

xy


----------



## Beorn (1. Februar 2011)

Vorne Highroller und hinten Larsen ist was schönes für den Sommer.

Ich hab den Larsen bisher noch nicht aufgeschlitzt gekriegt. Ich fahr am Albtrauf, Kalkstein, scharfkantig, hat mich eine Schuhsohle gekostet, als ich abgestiegen bin, aber nicht den Larsen. Vielleicht hatte ich auch nur saumäßig Glück!


----------



## wiesi991 (1. Februar 2011)

highroller vorne kann ich auch nur empfehlen. wenn ich das so hör wirds viell doch der larsen


----------



## jan84 (1. Februar 2011)

Der Larsen funktioniert (für mich) auch bei schlechtem Wetter so gut dass ich keine Alternativen suche. Wenns im Schlamm steil bergauf geht haben andere sicher mehr Grip, für mich aber kein Problem. Je nach Revier (eher sandige/felsige, weniger schlammige Böden) ist das aber schlichtweg egal. Mir pers. reicht der Grip bergab auch im Schlamm (Rennen ausgenommen), limitierender Faktor ist da eher (bei schnell bergab) der Pannenschutz. 
Ich hab vor einigen Jahren mal den Larsen für einen NobbyNic aufgezogen, seit dem niemehr einen NobbyNic mehr in der Hand gehabt. Fragt aber zu dem Vergleich nichts konkretes, ist wie gesagt einige Zeit her, für mich war der Unterschied so deutlich dass der NN für mich uninteressant wurde.  

Highroller vorne => wie gesagt . Welche Version vom Highroller du nimmst ist halt dann vom Einsatzzweck abhängig.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## wiesi991 (1. Februar 2011)

ich mach mir eig nur wegen den paar heftigen rampen bei uns sorgen (waldboden oder sand/kies bei fast 20%), dass er da nicht mehr so prickelnd funktioniert. bei dem preis kann man aber in kauf nehmen mal schieben zu müssen


----------



## head96 (1. Februar 2011)

xy


----------



## wiesi991 (1. Februar 2011)

beschreib mal dein gelände noch ein bisschen - vielleicht ist ein highroller in 42a eine sinnvolle investition


----------



## head96 (1. Februar 2011)

xy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (1. Februar 2011)

Draht vs. Falt macht bei Maxxis aber wirklich nur einen gewichtsunterschied. Der restliche Aufbau des Reifens (Karkasse, Lauffläche, Gummi) ist gleich. Ist bei Schwalbe, oder war es vor ein paar Jahren als ich mich damit auseinandergesetzt hatte, anders. 

In 42a, was in den meisten Fällen ja auch mit 2ply einhergeht, rollts aber wirklich deutlich schlechter . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## head96 (1. Februar 2011)

xy


----------



## Cortina (1. Februar 2011)

*Hab heute für alle vom Cube Forum ne Sonnen-Einsammel-Tour gemacht 

Hab extra die andere Fotoknippse mitgenommen.

Dummerweise hab ich die ganze Sonne im Gesicht gesemmelt...ähhh...gesammelt, jetzt brennts 

Sennes Hütte, im Sommer ein Traum mit dem Bike hier, im Winter nur kalt 




@fatz, hab Dich überall gesucht aber nirgends gefunden




@kubitix, nich böse sein, hab Dir ne extra Portion Sonne mitgebracht




Biella Hütte




Malga Sennes




@kubitix was meinst Du "türes Velo" die zwei aus dem Video 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (1. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> @kubitix was meinst Du "türes Velo" die zwei aus dem Video
> 
> Grüße
> Guido*



bist du nun der linke oder der rechte von den beiden "Lästermäulchen"?

auch werde ich dich für deine "Untaten" nicht hassen, ich freue mich doch immer auf eure tollen Bilder mit den super Motiven, frei nach einer Textzeile von Rheinhard Mey "ganz Europa hat Sonne, nur ich wieder nicht". Wenn ich deine Bilder nicht hätte, bekäme ich die Sonne ja gar nicht mehr zu Gesicht, hat auch den Vorteil das meines ganz bleibt.


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. Februar 2011)

*super Cortina...
heute mal in den Heimischen Bergen unterwegs...













*


----------



## fatz (1. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> [@fatz, hab Dich überall gesucht aber nirgends gefunden


tja, da hast ned gscheit aufgepasst. ist zwar der richtige schlitten, aber der steuerriemen ist bei meinem grau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (1. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> tja, da hast ned gscheit aufgepasst. ist zwar der richtige schlitten, aber der steuerriemen ist bei meinem grau



Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass der mich auf den letzten 7km Weg zum Parkplatz sogar eingeholt hat. Ich hatte als max Speed auf nem 2m breitem vereisten Weg auf dem Stück 55 km/h, weis nicht was der drauf hatte 



kubitix schrieb:


> bist du nun der linke oder der rechte von den beiden "Lästermäulchen"?



Nein ich bin gar nicht zu sehen, ich bin der mit dem Carbonbike der mit hochrotem Kopf den Berg hochschnaubt, über den die Lästern 



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *super Cortina...
> heute mal in den Heimischen Bergen unterwegs...*


Boahhhhhh Du hast meinen Himmel geklaut 

Hab heute den ganzen Tag nach oben geschaut aber keine einzige Wolke gesehen, wie bei Dir.
Einfach unbezahlbar so ein Tag 
Würd ich nicht tauschen, für alles Geld der Welt!!!


----------



## barbarissima (1. Februar 2011)

*Boah  So schönes Wetter habt ihr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist ja unglaublich *
*Werde mich an euren Bilder ein bisschen aufwärmen, bevor ich rausgehe und Holz für den Kamin reinhole  *

*Und... wenn man mal davon absieht, dass ja wirklich alle Bilder ne Wucht sind, das mit den Ski und der Sonne gefällt mir besonders gut *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...das mit den Ski und der Sonne gefällt mir besonders gut ......


 
Erst einmal ein 3-fach  für die schönen Fotos. Diese Farben kannte ich gar nicht mehr. Hier ist alles Grau, oder manchmal auch Grau, etwas seltener kommt auch ein Grauton durch. Sonst ist es nebelig.  Aber kein Wunder das die Sonne hier nicht ankommt - auf Ski hat sie doch keine Chance mehr. Ich beantrage daher die Sonne an Captain Kubitix zu übergeben, der diese mittels Pferdegespann hier zum Wochenende anliefert.


----------



## wiesi991 (2. Februar 2011)

head96 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß das der vieeel schlechter rollt. aber wenn, würde er nur vorne in frage kommen, wo der Grip auch einen großen Teil am kuchen hat und man den widerstand nich so spürt wie hinten
> aber das weißt du ja sicherlich
> 
> PS: Habe mich doch jetzt entchieden, Highroller oder Minion (bin eig. Schönwetterfahrer ) in 1ply, 42a und 2,35 für vorne und hinten einen in 60aMP (entweder Minion, Larsen oder ggf. Schwalber fat albert 2,25)



also ich kann dir aus eigener erfahrung sagen, dass die 42a-mischung besonders auf nassen wurzeln und nassen steinen eine absolute macht ist (fotos sind in der cube-actiongallerie - die steine und wurzeln waren nass  ) - wenns bei dir sowas fast nicht gibt würd ich allerdings davon abraten - der verschleiß und der rollwiderstand sind doch etwas höher 
beim hinterreifen: ich vermute mal du meinst dann den minion R - da kann ich dich gleich mal drauf vorbereiten, dass das ding so gut rollt wie ein panzer


----------



## head96 (2. Februar 2011)

xy


----------



## wiesi991 (2. Februar 2011)

ums besser zu beschreiben - ein minion R rollt etwas (nicht viel) besser als ein highroller hinten - im vergleich zur nobbykombo davor ists natürlich ein riesen unterschied.

meine nächsten hinterreifenversuche werden advantage und larsen tt sein, der ardent ist mir zumindest beim händler meines vertrauens als hinterreifen (und somit als verschleißprodukt) ehrlich gesagt zu teuer (imo darf ein hinterreifen nicht mehr als ein vorderreifen kosten - ist aber ansichtssache). den ardent werd ich vermutlich mal probieren, wenn ich auf einen neuen lrs und somit 2,5"-reifen upgrade


----------



## OIRAM (2. Februar 2011)

*@ Cortina





 sehr schönes Foto 

Hast Du ein besonderes Filter auf dem Objektiv gehabt, oder wie bekommt man die Sonne so genial Abgelichtet ?

schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Februar 2011)

*heute musste ich noch mal los...
















*


----------



## head96 (2. Februar 2011)

xy


----------



## Cortina (2. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Hast Du ein besonderes Filter auf dem Objektiv gehabt, oder wie bekommt man die Sonne so genial Abgelichtet ?
> schönen Gruss, Mario



Danke Mario,

die Lichtverhältnisse gestern waren bestialisch, sowas habe ich selbst noch nie erlebt.
Sämtliche in der Kamera umgewandelten JPG waren für den Müll (alle blau).

In dem Fall des Skibildes (eines von insgesammt 25 Versuchen!) hab ich direkt in die Sonne fotografiert und durch die Spiegelungen auf der Linse hat sich das so ergeben.

Im RAW Bild habe ich lediglich den Weißabgleich von Hand vorgenommen und die Helligkeit an den Skienden erhöht.

@Ostwandlager 

Wo war das denn, insbesondere das erste und zweit Bild interessiert mich und außerdem, bist Du eigentlich auch Frührenter wie ich, daß Du unter der Woche soviel unterwegs bist oder hast Du Urlaub 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Februar 2011)

*@Cortina, bin zum Eisgogel gelaufen. Österreich, Tennengebirge gegenüber vom Hochkönig 
Das fragt mich meine Frau auch dauernd...
*


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2011)

*@Ostwandlager*
You just made my day  Hammerbilder


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. Februar 2011)

*so heute noch mal schnell eine Tour abgelaufen, mußte noch einen aufstiegs weg finden damit ich ihn am samstag ohne stress zu bekommen mit meiner Liebsten gehen zu können *

 *und ich habe ihn gefunden *


----------



## Cortina (3. Februar 2011)

*@Ostwandlager Ne Ne Ne, drei Tage hintereinander, da fehlt mir doch noch etwas Schmalz in den Waden 

Heute mal schnell die Straße 




zu den drei Zinnen hoch und mit dem Rodel wieder runter




Ganz relaxed

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (3. Februar 2011)

geile Bilder,

aber sach mal ihr zwei, habt ihr eigentlich nix besseres zu tun?

OK blöde Frage.


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. Februar 2011)

*stimmt blöde frage...
super Cortina 

*


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (3. Februar 2011)

so viel Schnee, das würd mir auf dauer gar ned passen

aber nichts desto trotz schöne Bilder


----------



## Cortina (3. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> geile Bilder,
> 
> aber sach mal ihr zwei, habt ihr eigentlich nix besseres zu tun?
> 
> OK blöde Frage.



Nenn mir was besseres 

Neeeee nich was Du denkst


----------



## kubitix (3. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nenn mir was besseres



lass morgen den Rodel im Auto und mach von den "Drei Zinnen" nen gepflegten DH mit dem Würfel

Stefan

zieh aber vorher die Spike´s auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> lass morgen den Rodel im Auto.....


 Nun hat er sich verlaufen - oder Alle am Kamin  Nix mehr los hier...
Aber bei gut, dem Wetter ......


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Februar 2011)

Heute war kein guter BikeTag. Hier hat es ganz schön gewindet. Da hab ich dann doch ein wenig Schiss, dass das eh schon so lockere Astwerk (vom letzten Schneebruch) mir auf den Kopf fällt. 

Ne, ne ... da hab ich doch mal lieber die Steuererklärung gemacht .

Vielleicht geht es ja morgen. Spuri, sei tapfer ... die 12h gehen auch irgendwie vorbei.
Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## mzaskar (5. Februar 2011)

Neulich in Süd Tirol 





Leider hat es mich 3 Tage ans Bett gefesselt


----------



## Zuckerschnute (5. Februar 2011)

Dafür lieferst du uns die Berge jetzt in Originalgröße  
Hast hoffentlich trotzdem noch genügend Zeit zum Skifahren gehabt


----------



## j.wayne (6. Februar 2011)

Auf der Seceda stand ich letztens auch. Wann warst du denn da?
Ich war bis 23.01 da.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Februar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Spuri, sei tapfer ... die 12h gehen auch irgendwie vorbei.


Mal wieder geschafft - endlos müde.....und biken zum wach werden Fehlanzeige.....seit 4 Tagen Dauerregen.....alles säuft ab! Das Oderbruch sieht fast wieder so aus, wie vor der Trockenlegung auf Befehl des "Alten Fritz" (besser bekannt als Friedrich der Große)
Ein Glück ist das ein wenig weit weg von Frankfurt. Aber die Strecken die man hier abseits der Radwege fahren will (und da wollen wir doch eigentlich hin) kann man derzeit & vermutlich noch ewig vergessen. 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Leider hat es mich 3 Tage ans Bett gefesselt


 3 Tage Bett - könnte ich jetzt auch haben wollen, aber nicht mit Angina - eher schon mit Regina.  Hoffe alles wieder fit - sonst auch Dir "Gute Besserung!"

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a37848/ltd-pro-sondermodell-blue-fox.html

799,- anstatt 1399,- - als sog. Tagesartikel - vielleicht sucht noch jemand ein Hardtail (799,- kostst sonst das 2011er Acid!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2011)

j.wayne schrieb:


> Auf der Seceda stand ich letztens auch. Wann warst du denn da?
> Ich war bis 23.01 da.



Da haben wir uns die Klinke in die Hand gegeben


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Februar 2011)

*so und nun mit meinem Schatz auf die Lofer Alm zum Schwarzeck  das gab plus punkte! 







*


----------



## Cortina (6. Februar 2011)

Supi

...und mit neuen Ski macht das doppelt Spaß oder?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Februar 2011)

*jau Cortina, mit neuen Ski !!! Da *freut* sich Frau und mann ist stolz *


----------



## Cortina (7. Februar 2011)

*Hab die Fischer Tour X-Treme und bin auch super zufrieden *


----------



## TeemitRum (7. Februar 2011)

so seit vorhin besitzer eines LTD Race 2011 in White Metal Green 
Jetzt wird noch die Bremse getauscht... vorne rechts, hinten links > Motorradfahrer 
Samstag kann ichs abholn


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Hab die Fischer Tour X-Treme und bin auch super zufrieden *


mein weib ist auch super zufrieden
Guter Ski...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. Februar 2011)

ich hab meine Bremsen so gelassen obwohl ich auch Motorrad fahre, komm aber mit klar


----------



## TeemitRum (7. Februar 2011)

Der Verkäufer hat gemeint ob ich Motorrad fahr und ob ich es mal so probieren möchte da es viele machen haben lassen... Er baut es jetzt gratis um und wenns mir nicht passt macht ers beim ersten KD wieder gratis auf normal 
Fühlte mich da schon gut aufgehoben


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. Februar 2011)

jeder so wie ers mag bzw damit zurecht kommt

und wenn dein Händler das gratis macht si doch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (8. Februar 2011)

der händler hat verstanden wie man sich kunden behalten kann! dafür gibts einen


----------



## nen (8. Februar 2011)

Schö gsi, nur 1m Neuschnee wäre dringend nötig.







Über dem Rheintal der Alpstein mit Altmann und Säntis










Schöne Grüße


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. Februar 2011)

*schööönnn *


----------



## Cortina (8. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn mir bei fast 20 Grad nicht mehr nach Skitouren ist, 1.000  für das Panorama!!!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. Februar 2011)

sieht hübsch aus


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. Februar 2011)

*jetzt haben wir schon 14 tage traum berg wetter 
War das wieder schön heute 













*


----------



## Cortina (9. Februar 2011)

* SUPI ebnfalls 1.000 Daumen für's Panorama 

Die Wetterlage ist zur Zeit aber auch der Hammer *


----------



## kubitix (9. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Die Wetterlage ist zur Zeit aber auch der Hammer *



Soso ihr beiden, auch noch Salz in die Wunden streuen 


Aber macht nur so weiter die Bilder dienen ja der "Frustbekämpfung"


----------



## barbarissima (9. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, ich ziehe BGL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Februar 2011)

Wohin ist eigentlich Beuze abgetaucht ? Hab schon lange nichts von ihm gehört.

Edit: Spuri, hab grad mal den selben Gedanken gehabt, wie Du im "Zeigt her Eure Cubes". Gerade erst gelesen ...
Edit, Edit: Und jetzt gelesen, dass Du ... wenn das der Beuze liest


----------



## Friecke (10. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich ziehe BGL


 
Bergisch Gladbach??

Duck und wech,

Friecke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Februar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ... wenn das der Beuze liest


 Selbst über üble Schimpfe von ihm würde man sich schon freuen 
Von daher -


----------



## Cortina (10. Februar 2011)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Hmmmm..... ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher mit den 350mm.... verwechsle das gerade mit meinem Reaction, glaube ich... ich schaue mal eben nach. Zum Glück parkt mein CUBE direkt hinter meinem Schreibtisch.
> 
> Edit sagt: Ne, ist in der Tat ne 350er wovon noch 130mm im Rahmen verschwinden auf Stufe 12.
> 
> ...







War original von Cube ne 450mm verbaut die ich dann abgesägt habe.
Ob Carbon extra Reserven braucht weiß ich nicht, ist immer noch 2 cm länger als das Mindest Einsteckmaß der P6.
Jetzt auf 10 ausgefahren hab ich ca 78cm von Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberfläche (Fizik Gobi).

Grüße
Guido


----------



## linusb (10. Februar 2011)

@nen: Tja, mit dem Meter Neuschnee muss ich Dir Recht geben....





Aber es war trotzdem schön... vergangenes Wochenende im Bregenzer Wald...


----------



## jan84 (10. Februar 2011)

Lalala... 9 Tage dann gehts in die Berge... Wird Zeit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (10. Februar 2011)

Hi, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




muss gestehen, dass ich Cube untreu geworden bin - es war Liebe auf den ersten Blick  - ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir verzeihen


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (10. Februar 2011)

das müssen wir uns nochmal überlegen

viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike


----------



## mzaskar (10. Februar 2011)

Dies eine mal noch


----------



## Cortina (11. Februar 2011)

*Iss ja hart........ne ne weiß schon Hardtail......aber das neue gleich im Bett zu präsentieren *

solange Du das Stereo noch behälst werden wir Dir vergeben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## wiesi991 (11. Februar 2011)

so ich hab mir gestern mal die ersten 2011er modelle bei meinem cube-händler angeschaut -zwar warens noch nicht so viele aber live sind die würfel einfach wahnsinnig schön! ich hoffe noch, dass er das schwarz/weiß/blaue Frizz bekommt - schade nur, dass ich die kiste bei uns weder ausreizen noch bezahlen könnte


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> War original von Cube ne 450mm verbaut die ich dann abgesägt habe.
> Ob Carbon extra Reserven braucht weiß ich nicht, ist immer noch 2 cm länger als das Mindest Einsteckmaß der P6.
> Jetzt auf 10 ausgefahren hab ich ca 78cm von Tretlagermitte bis Satteloberfläche (Fizik Gobi).
> 
> ...



Ich glaub's dir....
Hm... na jedenfalls ist im "Tourenmodus" bei mir die Sattelhöhe nahezu gleich Lenkerhöhe. Komme damit eigentlich ganz gut zurecht.

Mal was anderes: habt ihr auch Probleme mit einem schwergängigen Umwerfer? Bei der letzten Grundreinigung, ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich unten am Tretlager wo die Zugführung endet, der ganze Dreck und das Wasser schön im Zug angesammelt haben. Der Mist läuft oben in den Endanschlag des Zuges rein und sammelt sich dann prima im Bogen des Schaltzuges (unter dem Tretlager). Resultat: halb verrosteter Schaltzug! 
Habe mir jetzt einen kleinen Gummischlauch von einer alten V-Brake zurecht geschnitzt und den oben auf das Ende der Zugführung aufgesteckt. Hat das vielleicht schon jemand cleverer gelöst?


----------



## nen (11. Februar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *jetzt haben wir schon 14 tage traum berg wetter
> War das wieder schön heute *


ich bin mal so frei 


Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *schööönnn *





linusb schrieb:


> @nen: Tja, mit dem Meter Neuschnee muss ich Dir Recht geben....Aber es war trotzdem schön... vergangenes Wochenende im Bregenzer Wald...


Mhm Damüls


----------



## kubitix (11. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> solange Du das Stereo noch behälst werden wir Dir vergeben




ne ne das Stereo ist doch jetzt günstigst abzugeben, ich stelle meine Adresse schon mal zu Verfügung.

@m.rr

 schönes Bike die Farbkombi würde mir auch gefallen wäre ne Alternative zu black anodized.


----------



## Cortina (11. Februar 2011)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich glaub's dir....
> Hm... na jedenfalls ist im "Tourenmodus" bei mir die Sattelhöhe nahezu gleich Lenkerhöhe. Komme damit eigentlich ganz gut zurecht.
> 
> Mal was anderes: habt ihr auch Probleme mit einem schwergängigen Umwerfer? ?



Wenn Du ne 350er hast und 130 noch im Rahmen stecken müssten nach AR noch 220 rausschauen und das auf Stufe 12.

Hab' eben mal bei mir nachgemessen (nachdem ich runter in die Garage musste um Deinetwegen die Zugführung zu kontrollieren ) bei mir auf Stufe 10 sind es 230mm von Sattelstützen-Klemmung bis zur Sattelschienen-Klemmung.
Dies würde ja bedeuten, dass Syntace bei der Carbon ne andere Scala aufgelasert hat 
Dreh Dich doch mal bitte um (nachdem Dein Bike la am Schreibtich steht ) und miss mal nach von Sattelstützen-Klemmung bis zur Sattelschienen-Klemmung.

Bei mir sieht das von untern so aus, da läuft nix in die Züge




Grüße
Guido


----------



## General-Lee (11. Februar 2011)

Heute bin ich leider nicht mit dem Rad "aufe Arbait". Es regnet mal wieder in Strömen - pünktlich zum WE! 

Ich will nicht ausschließen, dass ich gestern evtl. Tomaten auf den Augen hatte... ich schaue heute Abend (dafür muss ich übrigens extra für dich in den Keller - damit sind wir quitt ) noch mal genau nach.

Was den Zug angeht.
Bei mir sieht die Zugführung natürlich genauso von unten aus! 

Interessant ist nun der Austritt des Seilzuges oben (auch der ist bei dir gleich), also auf der Oberseite der Hinterradschwinge:
Der Seilzug für den vorderen Umwerfer geht ja von unten durch die Hinterradschwinge und kommt oben "naggisch" raus, bevor er am Umwerfer befestigt wird (ich mache später viell. mal ein Bild).
Bei mir scheint nun von oben Wasser und Dreck in den nicht gedichteten Austritt des Seilzuges (an der Schwinge) zu laufen und das sammelt sich dann im unteren Bereich des Seilzugbogens.

Das Problem wurde hier im Forum auch schon diskutiert, aber eine ordentliche Lösung habe ich noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Februar 2011)

Nur mal so zur Info:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3945


----------



## OIRAM (11. Februar 2011)

*Was meint Ihr, ist ne HOPE Tech V2, am Stereo zu übertrieben ?*


----------



## Cortina (11. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info:
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3945



Was willst Du uns damit sagen, dass wir alle Anfänger sind   



OIRAM schrieb:


> *Was meint Ihr, ist ne HOPE Tech V2, am Stereo zu übertrieben ?*



Kommt darauf was der Mario auf die Waage bringt und wie es der Mario bergab krachen lassen möchte


----------



## zeKai (11. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Was meint Ihr, ist ne HOPE Tech V2, am Stereo zu übertrieben ?*



Ich hab ne M4 mit 185er Scheiben dran die Bremskraft reicht um mich bei ca. 80kg Abbremsen, ggf. ne 203er Scheibe vorne das sollte es dann aber auch gewesen sein.
Ob es übertreiben bei bremsen überhaupt gibt? Ich finde die hope m4 ist evtl nicht die stärkste bremse die ich je gefahren bin, aber von der Dosierung her unübertroffen. Ich bin 1finger Bremser seid der hope


----------



## OIRAM (11. Februar 2011)

*hmm, der Mario hat etwas über 0,1 t und hat sich bei der ein und anderen Abfahrt auch schon ne Hose am HR ruiniert. *


----------



## fatz (11. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Was meint Ihr, ist ne HOPE Tech V2, am Stereo zu übertrieben ?*



geile bremse. mein maedel faehrt eine am sting....


----------



## m.rr (11. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> solange Du das Stereo noch behälst werden wir Dir vergeben
> 
> Grüße
> Guido




 klar behalt' ich das


----------



## OIRAM (11. Februar 2011)

*Dank Euch schon mal für eure Meinungen.

@ zeKai

Ob es übertreiben bei bremsen überhaupt gibt?
Damit hast Du vollkommen recht.
Hattest Du bei der M4 probleme mit dem einstellen des 4Kolben Bremssattel ?
Achso, kann man an der M4 die Bremsbeläge von oben tauschen, ohne alles auseinander bauen zu müssen ?
Gleich Frage für die V2 auch an Fatz.


Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Guerill0 (11. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nur mal so zur Info:
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3945



Gibt's nur in 2,1 und 2,25.
Somit eher uninteressant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (11. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Ob es übertreiben bei bremsen überhaupt gibt?
> Damit hast Du vollkommen recht.
> Hattest Du bei der M4 probleme mit dem einstellen des 4Kolben Bremssattel ?
> Achso, kann man an der M4 die Bremsbeläge von oben tauschen, ohne alles auseinander bauen zu müssen ?
> Gleich Frage für die V2 auch an Fatz.



Ja ich hatte etwas mühe beim ersten einstellen der bremse. Ist kein einfaches pumpen festschrauben und glücklich sein (wie bei magura, formula etc.) Aber klingt dramatischer als es wirklich war. 

Ob man die Beläge tauschen kann ohne das rad auszubauen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich hab die erst an der vorderen einmal draußen und dabei war das Rad eh raus. Macht denke auch kaum Umstände. 
Ausbauen erfolgt von oben nur wie gesagt ob es im mit Bremsscheibe im Sattel geht.. kp.


----------



## Fredson (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich plane zur Zeit mir auch nen neues eigenes Bike anzuschaffen. Ich fahr so richtig erst seit gut nem Jahr. Bin aber immer mit dem Rad von meinem Alten durch den Spessart gedüst. Also meist Schotter bergauf, und dann Waldwege, auch mit Wurzeln und so Gedöns zurück. Allerdings bin ich nicht der Dowhill Biker. Ist mir auch irgendwie zu gefährlich. Ich fahr lieber sportlich längere Strecken gerne auch bergauf. Damit zu meiner Frage. Ist das Bike http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a37848/ltd-pro-sondermodell-blue-fox.html was für mich? Bin 1,90m und groß und wiege gute 90 Kilo. Ansonsten Gibts noch Alternativen? Dieses Bike aus dem Thread hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=505519
gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Welches ist besser? Was sagt ihr? Achja, ist es wirklich so einfach nen Bike aufzubauen? Bin zwar Maschbauer, hab aber zwei linke Hände ^^. BTW: ich hab auch recht lange Arme --> Probleme ?
Thx schonma.


----------



## OIRAM (11. Februar 2011)

*@ Fredson

Also wenn meine Kidz mich im öffentlichen Raum, als "Alten" betitteln würden, dann hätten Sie die längste Zeit, mein Bike zur Verfügung gehabt.
Und ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du über Deinen Vater geschrieben hast.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du etwas auf´s Finanzielle achten willst, darum das ganze in schwarz, für´n Hunderter weniger...
http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/GB/151-1-2432?aid=froogle
Wenn Du bei Deiner Länge, keine "Dackelbeine" hast, sollte 22" gut passen.
*


----------



## Fredson (11. Februar 2011)

hehe, ich glaube mein VATER kommt damit klar ^^

nunja. Das von dir gepostete Bike hat ne andere Federgabel. Ist die Fox Gabel den Hunderter Aufschlag wert?


----------



## crush-er (12. Februar 2011)

Die Fox ist schon verlockend am Cube und der Preisaufschlag durchaus ok. Allerdings hat das Radon meiner Meinung nach die besseren Komponenten bezüglich Bremsen und Schaltung. Wenn ich mich als Neueinsteiger zwischen beiden Bikes entscheiden müßte, würd ich wohl zum radon tendieren.


----------



## multiMonochrom (12. Februar 2011)

> Achja, ist es wirklich so einfach nen Bike aufzubauen? Bin zwar Maschbauer, hab aber zwei linke Hände ^^.



In dem Falle würde ich dir eher vom Schrauben abraten.
Grundsätzlich ist das kein großer Akt, allerdings gibt es auch einige Arbeiten, die man nicht selbst (oder nur mit entsprechenden teuren Werkzeugen) ausführen kann

Edit: also wenn ich die beiden Angebote so überfliege, kann ich bis auf die Gabel keinen Unterschied feststellen. Die Optik ist hier dann wohl das Entscheidende, denn es sollte dir ja auch gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was willst Du uns damit sagen, dass wir alle Anfänger sind...


 Nee - das ist im "Zeigt her Eure Cubes"  schon durch  
Sollte halt echt "nur" ´ne Info sein.....und auch 2.1 und 2.25 werden gefahren... Aber wer´s net braucht - einfach überlesen.....


----------



## fatz (12. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Achso, kann man an der M4 die Bremsbeläge von oben tauschen, ohne alles auseinander bauen zu müssen ?
> Gleich Frage für die V2 auch an Fatz.


gute frage. sie faehrt, obwohl angstbremser und sehr viel unterwegs, immer noch die 
ersten. schaut aber aus als sollten die oben rausgehen.


----------



## jan84 (12. Februar 2011)

t -6 Tage, *freu*


----------



## kubitix (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo  zusammen,

mal ne Frage an die versierten Schrauber:

Ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken eine Rock Shox Reverb für´s Stereo anzuschaffen. Die Reverb gibt es aber max in 31.6 das Stereo hat wie sicher bekannt 34.9, ich bin Gewichtsmäßig zur Zeit noch im 3stelligen Bereich, dass wird sich absolut sicher ändern. Trotzdem, macht die Sattelstütze Sinn oder wird das trotz Shim eventuell zu instabil?

Stefan

Edit: Habe bei use Shim einen Shim mit 10cm Länge entdeckt, ich denke damit sollte das Spielfrei funktionieren.


----------



## st-bike (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo kubitix

ich glaube es gibt gar keine Variostützen in 34.9. Ich habe bei meinem Stereo mit ner Joplin auch eine Distanzhülse drin.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## marco_m (13. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die versierten Schrauber:
> 
> ...



Hi,
nach meinem Wissensstand schreibt Cube vor, mind. eine Reduzierhülsenlänge von 12cm einzusetzen. Dies ist wegen der Kraftverteilung -> Abstützung an der Verbindung zum Oberrohr !

Da es momentan keine Variostützen mit 34.9 gibt, bleibt dir auch nichts anderes als eine Reduzierhülse übrig, funktioniert bei mir (85kg fahrfertig) problemlos.

Hier findest du noch Bilder dazu :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477135&page=7


Gruss Marco


----------



## kubitix (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo Marco,

danke für den Link, der klärt glaube ich meine Frage. Ich suche jetzt mal nach der Sixpack Hülse.

Übrigens neben black anodized, hat dein Fritzz die mit Abstand schönste Lackierung.

Stefan


----------



## zeKai (14. Februar 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo  zusammen,
> 
> mal ne Frage an die versierten Schrauber:
> 
> ...




Also als ich mir die stütze geholt hatte (ks900r) wog ich auch mehr als 90kg und hatte diese mit einer use shim eingebaut (10cm) alles kein Problem. Wenn du aber auf Nummer sicher gehen willst kaufst du dir die shim von gocycle welche 12cm lang ist. http://shop.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/2948/lang/x/kw/GO_CYCLE_hot_dog/

Zum Thema bald nicht mehr 3stelliges gewicht kann ich nur sagen toitoitoi  Ich hab auch sehr schnell sehr viel abgenommen (sozusagen einen Freerider hab ich abgenommen) ... also ist alles möglich!  Viel Erfolg und Spaß dabei!


----------



## General-Lee (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe gestern meine Fox Talas RLC FIT zerlegt und gereinigt.
Funzt auch alles wieder soweit, allerdings habe ich beim zerlegen eine der drei kleinen Minikugeln verlohren. 

Habe den Lockout-Hebel nun mit lediglich 2 Kugeln fixiert. Da ich die Gabel eh nie sperre, funzt das auch soweit.

Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo man so ein Kügelchen einzeln bekommen kann?

Übrigens, kann ich jedem nur raten, seine Gabel mal selber zu reinigen. In das Casting kommt laut Fox jeweils 10/35 ml Öl hinein. Drin waren vielleicht gerade mal 5!!! Das die Blödmänner immer mit Fett und Öl geizen müssen! 
Die Gabel hatte auch schon ein recht bescheidenens Ansprechverhalten (2 Monate alt!!!) und nun ist sie wieder richtig schön fluffig!


----------



## OIRAM (14. Februar 2011)

*   hab gerade meine neue Kurbel bestellt...Race Face Turbine in schwarz   
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (14. Februar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *   hab gerade meine neue Kurbel bestellt...Race Face Turbine in schwarz
> *



 Super Mario aber Du sabberst mir gerade die ganze Tastatur zu


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (14. Februar 2011)

nich das es noch nen Kurzschluss gibt


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> t -6 Tage, *freu*



definiere {Ereignis(t-0);}


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Februar 2011)

Andi 3001, noch nie Raumschiff Enterprise gesehen?
Ach ja, ne, war ja lange vor deiner Zeit.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2011)

höh?! Klär mich bitte auf, aber ich will ja nur wissen was in "t-6 Tagen" (also t-0) is?!


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2011)

wird wohl der Start in den Urlaub sein...wo auch immer das sein mag.


----------



## jan84 (15. Februar 2011)

Die "kleine Runde"... 5 Tage Finale, Woche Gardasee und danach ggf. nochmal 1-3 Tage irgendwo anders auffm Weg sofern es das Wetter zulässt . 

J


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2011)

Apropos Urlaub...ich würde gerne im Mai nach Ostern für ein paar Tage ins Allgäu oder Umgebung zu Biken kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?
Strecken (gerne GPS) und Unterkünfte die Biker aufnehmen (Pension oder Gasthof)


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2011)

Beuze ist doch der Allgäu König  oder der König vom Allgäu 

Ich war das ein oder anderemal in Immenstadt, vom Angebot gibt es da einiges zu fahren ..... kommt natürlich darauf an was du möchtest ... Je nach dem wie hoch, kannst du noch Schnee finden und Lifte laufen meist auch nicht mehr. Aber so wie ich dich kenne radelst du eh lieber hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (15. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die "kleine Runde"... 5 Tage Finale, Woche Gardasee und danach ggf. nochmal 1-3 Tage irgendwo anders auffm Weg sofern es das Wetter zulässt .
> 
> J



Hallo Jan,

von wann bis wann bist Du denn am Lago?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Apropos Urlaub...ich würdje gerne im Mai nach Ostern für ein paar Tage ins Allgäu oder Umgebung zu Biken kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?
> Strecken (gerne GPS) und Unterkünfte die Biker aufnehmen (Pension oder Gasthof)


 
Im Allgäu gibt es Unmengen schöner Touren  Du machst bestimmt nichts verkehrt, wenn du dich irgendwo in Immenstadt oder Bad Hindelang einmietest. Empfehlenswert ist auf jeden Fall die Ehrenschwanger Runde . Die ist sehr abwechslungsreich und landschaftlich total schön. Dazu gibt es auch noch ein paar Variationen. Je nachdem, ob du es etwas gemütlicher angehen lassen möchtest, oder ob du noch ein paar Hömis mehr zu deinem Glück brauchst, kannst du an der Hochgratbahn starten oder vom Immenstadter Friedhof.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2011)

@mzaskar...hoch ist immer gut 
@ babarissima...das schau ich mir mal an  könntest aber auch gerne den Guide machen.


----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2011)

Jau  Aber bei meiner derzeitigen Fitness würde es sicher eine eher gemütliche Tour


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die "kleine Runde"... 5 Tage Finale, Woche Gardasee und danach ggf. nochmal 1-3 Tage irgendwo anders auffm Weg sofern es das Wetter zulässt .
> 
> J



top


----------



## beuze1 (15. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Beuze ist doch der Allgäu König  oder der König vom Allgäu


*
Danke, danke..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




obwohl ich immer noch kein Allgäuer bin, erstreckt sich mein Königreich doch
mindestens bis nach Immenstadt.

Hoch über dem Alpsee




Abendstimmung bei Immenstadt


*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (15. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> obwohl ich immer noch kein Allgäuer bin, erstreckt sich mein Königreich doch
> mindestens bis nach Immenstadt.
> *


*

dann darfst du ruhig auch mal den Guide machen, Bärbel kommt dann auch bestimmt mit.*


----------



## blutbuche (15. Februar 2011)

super schönes abendstimmungsbild !!


----------



## jan84 (15. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> von wann bis wann bist Du denn am Lago?
> 
> ...



Hi Guido, 

am Gardasee aufjedenfall vom 24. bis zum 01.. Danach haben wir noch ein paar Tage Luft, wenns Wetter es zulässt wollten wir evtl. nochmal im Vinshgau oÄ vorbeigucken... Evtl. einen Tipp ? Mir fehlt da bisschen die Erfahrung wo es um die Zeit wie hoch geht. Aber die Südhänge sollten ja bis um die 1000 Meter taugen wenn jetzt nicht nochmal nen Schub schnee kommt.  Wir suchen vorallem sehr technisches Zeug, also S3 und schlimmer ...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (16. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> am Gardasee aufjedenfall vom 24. bis zum 01..
> grüße,
> Jan



Schade das ist nächste Woche, da bin ich in München auf Messe 

Vinschgau kenn ich nur durchs Gleitschirmfliegen, zum Biken war ich noch nocht dort.
Bis 1000 süd sollte so gut wie alles frei sein, da solltet Ihr keine Probleme bekommen.

Am Lago ist es ja kein Problem, versucht mal den 222 vom Rifugio Garda nach Limone runter.

In Savona gibs einige S3er, ein Freund von mir aus Genua hat einen Guide gemacht für diese Ecke.
Wenn ich nachher im Büro das Buch finde kann dich Dir ein paar Tracks mailen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted35614 (16. Februar 2011)

@Dämon:
Kannst mich gerne kontaktieren, ist meine Gegend, auch wegen Quartier.......


----------



## jan84 (16. Februar 2011)

Hi Guido, 

am Gardasee haben wir genug auf der To-Do-Liste . Solltest du die Tracks für Savona finden würd ich mich freuen. 

Grüße & danke schonmal,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (16. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> solltest du die tracks für savona finden würd ich mich freuen.
> Grüße & danke schonmal,
> jan



BING - Sie haben Post


----------



## jan84 (16. Februar 2011)

Ein Traum


----------



## fatz (16. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Vinschgau kenn ich nur durchs Gleitschirmfliegen, zum Biken war ich noch nicht dort.


solltest du schleunigst aendern. da hat's trails vom feinsten. und vor allem ned
so ruppiges zeugs wie am lago. dafuer leidet die aussicht ein bissl, aber man
kann ned alles haben


----------



## Cortina (16. Februar 2011)

*TROLL MODUS AN*

Ich weiß ja nicht  auf http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vinschgau ist ein Gleitschirmflieger zu sehen, ob das so toll fürs Biken ist 

*TROLL MODUS AUS*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Schade das ist nächste Woche, da bin ich in München auf Messe


 Gibt doch Schlimmeres.  Trotzdem viel Spaß. 

Mal ´ne ganz andere Frage - bin seit Gestern nicht mehr gefahren, da ich dachte mich hätte der Virus gepackt. Aber zunehmend habe ich das Gefühl, könnte "nur" ´ne Allergie sein? Augen jucken + Nase kitzelt - aber sonst keine großen Schlappsymptome, außer müde. Aber um diese Zeit schon? Gut Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni hatte ich immer mal meine 14 Tage......  Jemand zzt. Ähnliches oder eine ernstgemeinte Antwort. Bei Allergie würde ich doch glatt wieder auf´s Bike können......Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Cortina (16. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Gibt doch Schlimmeres.  Trotzdem viel Spaß.
> 
> Mal ´ne ganz andere Frage - bin seit Gestern nicht mehr gefahren, da ich dachte mich hätte der Virus gepackt. Aber zunehmend habe ich das Gefühl, könnte "nur" ´ne Allergie sein? Augen jucken + Nase kitzelt - aber sonst keine großen Schlappsymptome, außer müde. Aber um diese Zeit schon? Gut Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni hatte ich immer mal meine 14 Tage......  Jemand zzt. Ähnliches oder eine ernstgemeinte Antwort. Bei Allergie würde ich doch glatt wieder auf´s Bike können......Danke im Voraus.



Danke Dir aber 5 Tage als Aussteller, da gibts kaum was schlimmeres 

Was das andere angeht, das ist die trockene Luft weil das Wasser zurückgeht, das bist Du nicht gewohnt 

Spaß bei Seite, dreh ne Runde und schau wie Du dich danach fühlst.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Februar 2011)

Also bei uns ist im Moment Grippewelle hatte auch die Seuche wird aber jeden Tag besser, Morgen geht es mal wieder raus.


----------



## barbarissima (16. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Gibt doch Schlimmeres.  Trotzdem viel Spaß.
> 
> Mal ´ne ganz andere Frage - bin seit Gestern nicht mehr gefahren, da ich dachte mich hätte der Virus gepackt. Aber zunehmend habe ich das Gefühl, könnte "nur" ´ne Allergie sein? Augen jucken + Nase kitzelt - aber sonst keine großen Schlappsymptome, außer müde. Aber um diese Zeit schon? Gut Ende Mai/ Anfang Juni hatte ich immer mal meine 14 Tage......  Jemand zzt. Ähnliches oder eine ernstgemeinte Antwort. Bei Allergie würde ich doch glatt wieder auf´s Bike können......Danke im Voraus.


 
Kann gut sein, dass du gleich mal die ersten Pollen in deinem Gewürzprüfer versenkt hast  Sieh mal hier


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass du gleich mal die ersten Pollen in deinem Gewürzprüfer versenkt hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Danke! Mein Chef (auch Gelegenheitsbiker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) hat auch so etwas wie laufende Nase. Er meint auch keine Seuche - sondern Allergie.



Cortina schrieb:


> Was das andere angeht, das ist die trockene Luft weil das Wasser zurückgeht, das bist Du nicht gewohnt  Spaß bei Seite, dreh ne Runde und schau wie Du dich danach fühlst


 Das mit der Luftveränderung ist bislang die beste Version. 
Ansonsten siehst Du ja - wenn ich mit meinem Chef reden kann - muss ich wohl oder übel schon wieder die ganze Nacht über arbeiten.  Mal sehen wie es Morgen so geht. 

@dämon - wo ist die zzt. nicht, daher ja meine Bedenken. Aber irgendwie  passte es eben nicht.
Auf jeden Fall großes Danke an Euch......bin ganz optimistisch nicht gleich flach zu liegen......auch wenn 's nervt mit dem Käse.


----------



## BrotherMo (17. Februar 2011)

Pollen sind unterwegs.... Hasel und Erlen (in der Hauptsache)....


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> Pollen sind unterwegs.... Hasel und Erlen (in der Hauptsache)....



Und Bärlauch


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und Bärlauch


 und schon wieder Schnee - zumindest hier bei uns im Augenblick


----------



## BrotherMo (17. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> und schon wieder Schnee - zumindest hier bei uns im Augenblick


 
dann aber keine Pollen mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> dann aber keine Pollen mehr....


 Das ist es was mich beunruhigt - denn der R*** ist schlimmer als Gestern. Also doch sicher die Rüsselseuche.  Diese Woche bzw. Anfang nächste werden nach Vorhersage sogar zum Teil die Nächte wieder 2-stellig im Minusbereich........und tagsüber Dauerfrost. Da wäre einiges in den Wäldern gegangen - aber so werde ich wohl die Wärme der Bettdecke suchen müssen.  Aber ein Blick in den Kalender sagt mir - der Frühling ist nicht mehr weit.  Euch allen Pollen- und Seuchenfreie Zeit....


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

Ich werde es am WE mal mit dem Wald versuchen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

Rüssel ab = keine Rüsselseuche  ganz einfach und schmerzhaft


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Februar 2011)

Ach Spuri, und wenn Du die Rüsselpest hast ... 3 Tage kommts, 3 Tage bleibts, 3 Tage gehts. 

Und da hilft nur eins: Lass Dich von Spurin ordentlich Gesund pflegen ... und denk dran, wenn Du kränkelst kannst Du Dich nicht viel bewegen, heisst das müssen andere für Dich machen... "Spurin, kannst Du mir mal nen Tee bringen" "Spurin, kannst Du mal Fernsehn anmachen" "Spurin, kannst Du mal Essen bringen ...." Kommt ein Nein, immer mit einem "ooooh, ich würd ja selber aber mir geht es ja sooooooo schlecht" kontern 

Jetzt muss ich aber aufpassen, dass Tina das nicht gleich liest, sonst gibts Haue


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2011)

Achja, Gute Besserung  

einfach ins Bett schwitzen und du wirst sehen bald ist alles wieder perfekt


----------



## spurhalterin (17. Februar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich aber aufpassen, dass Tina das nicht gleich liest, sonst gibts Haue


  Es reicht doch schon wenn ich das Lese - gibt es auch symbolische Haue. 
Dabei wollte ich mich noch brav bei Euch Beiden bedanken.....zum Valentinstag gab es für mich u. a. so ein richtig tolles Bike- Shirt mit vieeel lila. 
Spuri sagt, ihr hättet da eine Akazie dran. Also dafür Danke - für Deinen Beitrag von vorhin 1 Punkt Abzug. 
Und wenn ich den spuri so sehe - kann er seinen Vitaminshaker schon wieder ganz gut alleine bedienen. Was 1 ganzen Tag ausschlafen so bringen kann.....
Hat er aber Glück gehabt, dass ich arbeiten war.....sonst hätte er bestimmt nicht so viel Ruhe gehabt_.....*spuri - mach dich mal von der Couch auf....der Abwasch muss da noch weg und es ist auch noch nicht zu spät durchzusaugen...und der Müllbeutel ist auch voll - zack-zack* _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Februar 2011)

Au Schei ... benkleister,

da hab ich ja gar nicht mehr dran gedacht, dass Du auch hier drin bist  ... ehmm ... Telefonstreich, Telefonstreich, ich wars nicht, ich wars nicht 

Also, pfleg Deinen Mann ordentlich, der muss schnell wieder fit sien und Bilder einstellen.  Und Du machst dann bald mal hier Modenschau mit dem Lila Teil.

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## spurhalterin (17. Februar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Au Schei ... benkleister,da hab ich ja gar nicht mehr dran gedacht, dass Du auch hier drin bist  ... ehmm ... Telefonstreich, Telefonstreich, ich wars nicht, ich wars nicht
> Also, pfleg Deinen Mann ordentlich, der muss schnell wieder fit sien und Bilder einstellen.  Und Du machst dann bald mal hier Modenschau mit dem Lila Teil.


So, so Telefonstreich  Da musst Du mal lieber in Zukunft besser darauf aufpassen. Ich bin sehr selten mal hier beim Lesen - aber bei manchen Beiträgen geht an meiner Armbanduhr so eine kleine rote Leuchte an.  
Rest ist gebongt - ist aber kurzärmlig....also eher Spätfrühling/Frühsommer! Aber ein Foto kommt bestimmt mal. 
Bis dahin  nach Eschenhahn......


----------



## Fredson (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von dem Angebot hier http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Aktionspreise-und-2010er-Modelle-!!!!!/Cube/MTB-Hardtail/Mountainbike-Cube-Reaction-GTC-Pro-2010/~kid406/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2060.htm? 

Eigtl wollte ich mir erst nen LTD PRO holen. Jetzt bin ich auf das Reaction GTC PRO gekommen. Ich wieg knapp 90 Kilo bei 188cm und 92cm Schrittlänge. Fahre gerne lange Touren, weniger Downhill. Ist die Ausstattung gut? Ist das GTC Reaction PRO mit seinem Carbonrahmen was längerlebiges für die Zukunft? Interessant finde ich auch das Red Bull AL 200 Factory http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-bull--al-200-factory-405547/aid:405549. Wobei mir das GTC PRO schon deutlich besser gefällt. Dafür ist es ja auch teurer und für mich als Student schon an der "Schmerzgrenze". Daher kommt das Reaction Team auch nicht in Frage, obwohl es einem Händler zufolge deutlich besser sein soll (bzgl Ausstattung und Gewicht) Was sagt ihr? Ist MHW ein guter Versand und gibt es bei der Montage des Reaction irgendwelche Besonderheiten. 

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt,
Fredson


----------



## Fredson (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

was haltet ihr von dem Angebot hier http://mhw-bike-house.de/shop/show/show_pr/Fahrraeder-und-Bikes/Aktionspreise-und-2010er-Modelle-!!!!!/Cube/MTB-Hardtail/Mountainbike-Cube-Reaction-GTC-Pro-2010/~kid406/~tplprodukt_1/~prid2060.htm? 

Eigtl wollte ich mir erst nen LTD PRO holen. Jetzt bin ich auf das Reaction GTC PRO gekommen. Ich wieg knapp 90 Kilo bei 188cm und 92cm Schrittlänge. Fahre gerne lange Touren, weniger Downhill. Ist die Ausstattung gut? Ist das GTC Reaction PRO mit seinem Carbonrahmen was längerlebiges für die Zukunft? Interessant finde ich auch das Red Bull AL 200 Factory http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-bull--al-200-factory-405547/aid:405549. Wobei mir das GTC PRO schon deutlich besser gefällt. Dafür ist es ja auch teurer und für mich als Student schon an der "Schmerzgrenze". Daher kommt das Reaction Team auch nicht in Frage, obwohl es einem Händler zufolge deutlich besser sein soll (bzgl Ausstattung und Gewicht) Was sagt ihr? Ist MHW ein guter Versand und gibt es bei der Montage des Reaction irgendwelche Besonderheiten. 

Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt,
Fredson


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, das Cube macht sein Gewicht durch den leichten Rahmen, das Factory durch seine leichten Componenten.
Und in shiny-black/red sieht es dem Cube ja zumindest farblich ähnlich.
Also ich würde mir die 330,00 Euro sparen...

Grüße und viel Spaß damit (mit welchem auch immer)

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (18. Februar 2011)

*Hi Leute,

ideales Mopped Wetter, Fichtenmopped Wetter 

Schon mal vorsorgen für den nächsten Winter, der kommt bestimmt 





Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Februar 2011)

Hi,
so langsam bekomm ich echt nen Hass auf Cube!
Mein Stereo ist seit 9 Wochen weg und jetzt sind die schon seit 2 1/2 Wochen irgendwie dabei es nicht hinzubekommen den Ersatzrahmen und das hintere Laufrad zum Händler zu schicken.

Das kann doch wohl wirklich nicht war sein oder ?!

Viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Februar 2011)

Da sieht man mal wieder das ein Bike nicht reicht.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Februar 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder das ein Bike nicht reicht.


 Ja - für solche Fälle bin ich auch froh, das LTD "aufgehoben" zu haben.... Geht aber auch nur, wenn man den Platz hat - und ich kann den Ärger gut verstehen.....einziger Trost könnte sein, dass es im Sommer noch schmerzlicher vermisst werden würde.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2011)

*@Cortina*
Haben die eine neue Eiszeit vorher gesagt 
Morgen kannst du bestimmt den Lenker nicht mehr festhalten   

*@St.Green*
Und dachte schon bei Toxoholics wären sie langsam 
Wenigstens ist jetzt Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (18. Februar 2011)

Hab ja auch drei
Aber darum gehts nicht !


----------



## Cortina (18. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Cortina*
> Haben die eine neue Eiszeit vorher gesagt


Jep, Ice Age 2012 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Morgen kannst du bestimmt den Lenker nicht mehr festhalten


Ich kann jetzt schon die Maus nicht mehr halten, dabei wollten wir morgen an den Lago 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (18. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich kann jetzt schon die Maus nicht mehr halten,



Das ist die strafe für *DAS*


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Februar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Das ist die strafe für *DAS*


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jep, Ice Age 2012
> 
> 
> Ich kann jetzt schon die Maus nicht mehr halten, dabei wollten wir morgen an den Lago
> ...


 
Na das kann ja lustig werden  
Kleiner Tip: Das schreit nach alternativer Fortbewegung 

[yt=Guido Kris Holm am Lago ;-)]1uPznTbus3g&feature[/yt]


----------



## Cortina (18. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na das kann ja lustig werden
> Kleiner Tip: Das schreit nach alternativer Fortbewegung



 Auch wenn der Typ Guido heißt, so wild kann ich nicht mehr mit Armen rumwuchteln.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2011)

Papperlapapp  Wenn du erst mal mit dem Einrad den Trail runter heizt, dann geht das mit den Armen von ganz alleine


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2011)

dem stimme ich zu  

Sei ein Mann und stell dich nicht so an


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (18. Februar 2011)

nich schlecht der Typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Februar 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> Hi,
> so langsam bekomm ich echt nen Hass auf Cube!
> Mein Stereo ist seit 9 Wochen weg und jetzt sind die schon seit 2 1/2 Wochen irgendwie dabei es nicht hinzubekommen den Ersatzrahmen und das hintere Laufrad zum Händler zu schicken.
> 
> ...



Du regst dich dabei noch auf?...das hab ich schon laaaang aufgegeben.. (mein stereo hat n tick länger gebraucht) allerdings scheint cube wohl wenigstens einigermaßen kulant zu sein. stereo ersetzt, reaction ersetzt und wenn das so wieter geht wirds reaction grad nochmal ersetzt... was mich langsam aber immer mehr in der überzeugung festigt, dass ich mir "was gscheids" zuleg und kein cube mehr...

Edit: das video kenn ich schon lang! begeistert aber immer wieder


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das schreit nach alternativer Fortbewegung


  Das mit dem Brückengeländer ist ja irre - da würde ich mir nicht nur 1x die Hosen voll ah ah machen.....
Ich sage es ungern - aber da wären mir selbst 2 Räder zu wenig...


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Februar 2011)

*Hihi da gehts gerade zu...
Heute traum wetter, da mußten wir natürlich wieder los mit den ski, leider kamera vergessen...







*


----------



## Cortina (20. Februar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Hihi da gehts gerade zu...
> Heute traum wetter, da mußten wir natürlich wieder los mit den ski, leider kamera vergessen...
> 
> *



 Jetzt wirds aber schon dünn mit dem Schnee auf dem Gipfel


----------



## jan84 (20. Februar 2011)

Schnee ?





grüße,
Jan


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (20. Februar 2011)

DAS Wetter lob ich mir

nette Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (21. Februar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Schnee ?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Schnee, nee schee


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds aber schon dünn mit dem Schnee auf dem Gipfel



*Heute gut 10cm Neuschnee!!!
1m wäre aber besser...
*


----------



## idworker (21. Februar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> stereo ersetzt, reaction ersetzt und wenn das so wieter geht wirds reaction grad nochmal ersetzt... was mich langsam aber immer mehr in der überzeugung festigt, dass ich mir "was gscheids" zuleg und kein cube mehr...




mzaskar geht jetzt auch fremd


----------



## nen (21. Februar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Heute gut 10cm Neuschnee!!!
> 1m wäre aber besser...
> *


Heute oben 30cm, hab mich selten so wie heute übers Spuren gefreut 
Laut SF Meteo am Do noch einmal kräftige Niederschläge mit Schnee ab 1000m, vielleicht wirds ja noch was mit dem Meter...


----------



## Themeankitty (21. Februar 2011)

Also mir geht der Schnee auf den Wecker, zum Glück soll es im Fichtelgebirge nicht mehr schneien (lauf Wettervorhersage).
Seit gestern hats mich auch noch mit Schnupfen und Husten erwischt.

...Ich hasse Winter


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Februar 2011)

nen schrieb:


> ...hab mich selten so wie heute übers Spuren gefreut ....


Zum Glück ist dieder Begriff nicht wirklich "gesetzlich geschützt".... 
Somit noch weiter viel Spaß beim "spuren"...



Themeankitty schrieb:


> Seit gestern hats mich auch noch mit Schnupfen und Husten erwischt...Ich hasse Winter


Noch Einer.  Bin so halbwegs über´n Berg - aber noch in Zwangspause... Auch Dir "Gute Besserung!" & der Winter scheint nach dieser Woche scheinbar langsam vorbei.....bist also pünktlich zu den kommenden milden Temperaturen wieder voll da.


----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2011)

Ich spendier mal eine Runde Tee für alle Kranken und Verschnupften


----------



## idworker (21. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> .....bist also pünktlich zu den kommenden milden Temperaturen wieder voll da.



Schau Dir mal die Vorhersage für den März an, das ist nicht lustig. Aber vllt. kommt es anders als vorausgesagt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Februar 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Vorhersage für den März an, das ist nicht lustig. Aber vllt. kommt es anders als vorausgesagt


  Wo hast Du denn nachgeschaut?


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2011)

Kristallkugel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> mzaskar geht jetzt auch fremd



Bis Ende März dauert es schon noch  Fertigung ist in der KW12


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich spendier mal eine Runde Tee für alle Kranken und Verschnupften



Ich nehm dann auch einen ..... aber bitte mit Schuss


----------



## fatz (21. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bis Ende März dauert es schon noch  Fertigung ist in der KW12



na dann lass halt schon raus was es ist!


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Februar 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Heute oben 30cm, hab mich selten so wie heute übers Spuren gefreut
> Laut SF Meteo am Do noch einmal kräftige Niederschläge mit Schnee ab 1000m, vielleicht wirds ja noch was mit dem Meter...



*...bei uns schneits noch *

 *also es könnte mehr sein aber alles wieder weiß *

 *Skitouren erst mal wieder gerettet *


----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich nehm dann auch einen ..... aber bitte mit Schuss


 
Also TeeCoretto  Hoffe, du bist dir über die Nebenwirkungen im Klaren 





fatz schrieb:


> na dann lass halt schon raus was es ist!


 
Frag lieber nicht  Da wirste nur neidisch


----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2011)




----------



## fatz (21. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Frag lieber nicht  Da wirste nur neidisch



glaub ich jetzt nicht. mein neues kommt auch schon in ein paar wochen und ich 
wuesst nicht, was ich anderes wollte.


----------



## sepalot (21. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


>


 
schuldig!


----------



## sepalot (21. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> glaub ich jetzt nicht. mein neues kommt auch schon in ein paar wochen und ich
> wuesst nicht, was ich anderes wollte.


 
darf man fragen, was es bei euch wird? Liteville?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (21. Februar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also TeeCoretto



TeeCoretto also Jagertee auf deutsch 

@Spuri Bei uns in Italien ist mit Café ein Espresso gemeint, also die Minitasse.
Die Quantität des Grappas liegt bei etwa einem Teelöffel pro Tasse 

@WildWeibchen Liebe Susanne, SO redet man nicht von seiner besseren Hälfte und schon gar nicht wenn er im selben Forum mitliest 

Die arme Laura ruft mich dauernd an und fragt warum wir immer wieder ihr Foto posten und sie versteht gar nichts 

@kubitix, was den Helm betrifft, falsches Forum, zum SM Forum gehts hier lang 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## idworker (22. Februar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn nachgeschaut?



Hi Spuri, einfach mal in google Wettervorhersage März 2011 eingeben, dann bekommst Du die Info, mehr oder weniger genau


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> darf man fragen, was es bei euch wird? Liteville?



steht doch unter meinem bild.

liteville 301 mk9, 160mm mit getravelter lyrik u-turn 172mm und ein paar andern feinen sachen. 
gewicht wird wohl bei gut 13kg rauskommen. rechnerisch ist's noch knapp drunter.
bild kriegt ihr wenn's fertig ist. dauert aber noch bis april.


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die arme Laura ruft mich dauernd an und fragt warum wir immer wieder ihr Foto posten und sie versteht gar nichts


gib ihr doch mal den tipp: translate.google.de/


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2011)

Bei mir wird es ein Nicolai Helius AM, naja die 13 kg werde ich wohl nicht ganz erreichen


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2011)

nicht erreichen von oben oder von unten?
egal. mein kampfgewicht ist sicher niedriger. 

edith fragt: sag bloss du hast das ding in diesem ueblen lila????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. Februar 2011)

...wenn hier von litevilles und nicos die rede ist : ... war gestern endlich mal eine grosse runde fahren - bei ekligem wind und minus 7 grad - aber ich MUSSTE auf´s bike ... und da das speci grad rumstand  und bettelte  und ich hätte die cubes erst aufpumpen und schmieren müssen..:


----------



## kubitix (22. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... war gestern endlich mal eine grosse runde fahren - bei ekligem wind und minus 7 grad - aber ich MUSSTE auf´s bike



 na prima Kati, dann kann man ja hoffentlich davon ausgehen, dass die Genesung bei dir abgeschlossen ist. Aber nicht die Würfel vernachlässigen, ist wie mit kleinen Kindern, die werden dann schnell mal zickig.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> nicht erreichen von oben oder von unten?
> egal. mein kampfgewicht ist sicher niedriger.
> 
> edith fragt: sag bloss du ding in diesem ueblen lila????



Hab wohl 1 Kilo mehr drauf  vom Systemgewicht ganz zu schweigen 

Was meist du mit lila


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Februar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Spuri Bei uns in Italien ist mit Café ein Espresso gemeint, also die Minitasse.Die Quantität des Grappas liegt bei etwa einem Teelöffel pro Tasse
> @kubitix, was den Helm betrifft, falsches Forum, zum SM Forum gehts hier lang


 
Danke - werde ich mal probieren.....wenn mal wieder ein Grappa im Haus ist. Espresso ist immer da - geht früh fast schon nicht ohne....und ein richtiger Kaffee dauert bei Langschläfern zu lange. 

Was den Helm vom Kubitix betrifft - kein Wunder, dass es Gegenden gibt, wo man an "Wolfsmenschen" galubt. So in der Dunkelheit herum zu reiten.......aber ich hätte dennoch Angst bei den Sichtverhältinissen von einem übereifrigen Jagdpächter von Würfel geschossen zu werden.  
@ Kati -  Brrr. Ist doch extrem zzt. Hut ab!


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hab wohl 1 Kilo mehr drauf  vom Systemgewicht ganz zu schweigen


der rahmen ist ja auch schon deutlich schwerer. 


> Was meist du mit lila


auf der nico hp ist das trum quietsch-emanzen(tschulligung)-lila. das wuerd ich nicht mal
nehmen wenn ich farbenblind waer. http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das wuerd ich nicht mal
> nehmen wenn ich farbenblind waer. http://www.nicolai.net/22-0-Helius+AM.html


Ist meine Frau eine Emanze - oder nur lila verrückt. Sie sagt gerade, wenn Sie nicht schon das grün/weisse hätte....würde sie das wollen.
Puh. Lila, lila, lila.....dabei ist der Rahmen doch eine Omage an die Mil-ist Werbung hier nicht verboten? Also an die Kuh da - weiß/lila. 
Zum Glück gibt es hier weit & breit nix mit dieser Marke...so komme ich um eine Neuanschaffung herum.


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2011)

glueck gehabt. bei dem was da die komplettraeder kosten, kriegst eh feuchte augen. da ist mein 301
ein richtiges schnaeppchen dagegen. und ich hab nicht wirklich gespart.


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> glueck gehabt. bei dem was da die komplettraeder kosten, kriegst eh feuchte augen. da ist mein 301
> ein richtiges schnaeppchen dagegen. und ich hab nicht wirklich gespart.



Ne ich glaub der meint ne Tafel Milka (upps) Schoki, oder


----------



## fatz (22. Februar 2011)

und ich haett gemeint, die lila kuh haett's schon bis nach neufuenfland geschafft.........


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2011)

Nee Lila passt nicht zu meiner Haarfarbe, Pink hatte ich überlegt aber wieder verworfen  was es wird kommt dann im April zum Vorschein  

Übers Geld wollen wir doch nicht streiten  LV geht ja auch nicht wirklich als Schnäppchen durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Februar 2011)

das lila is geil! ich würds mit weißer gabel und schwarzen parts aufbauen....hätte optisch (bis auf den filigranen, eckigen und in meinen augen mit wenig liebe, dafür mit viel technischem know-how gebauten rahmen) definitiv was!

da wir im "talk" sind....ne sorry franz, hab die masse nicht mehr - vorhin extra nochmal in der werkstatt geguckt..


----------



## nen (23. Februar 2011)

Zwar habe ich meinem Cube gerade einen Satz neuer Reifen gegönnt, aber so muss es wohl noch eine Zeit lang auf eine Ausfahrt warten 
Der Winter gibt ein Comeback 






















Schö gsi auf der Hausrunde


----------



## fatz (23. Februar 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Schö gsi auf der Hausrunde



wo?


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Februar 2011)

*top....!!!!*


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Februar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *top....!!!!*


*ach Fatz du schlittenfahrer...*


----------



## fatz (23. Februar 2011)

nix schlitten! ich wollt nur wissen ob ich heuer nicht doch nochmal mit dem board aufn berg latsch.


----------



## nen (23. Februar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wo?


Bregenzerwald


----------



## fatz (23. Februar 2011)

sch... so weit weg. hab's mir schon gedacht.


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. Februar 2011)

*Hier* *mal meine Hausrunde*:*Gestern bei Traumwetter*

*vom Haus weg einmal über die Strasse 





unten auf dem Feld sieht man die Aufstiegsspur 





Königssee mit Bobbahn












*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (25. Februar 2011)

morgen gehts endlich wieder fahren, die neuen Felgen und Reifen mal testen


----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Februar 2011)

*noch mal 2 Fotos von Gestern, mei was war das für ein traumtag und Heute Regen...







*


----------



## nen (27. Februar 2011)

schön!





Ostwandlager schrieb:


> noch mal 2 Fotos von Gestern, mei was war das für ein traumtag und Heute Regen...


Gibt oben wenigstens wieder etwas Schnee, bin doch jetzt wieder im schneearmen Innsbruck


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2011)

@spirit : ...bal können wir mal nach büdesheim fahren !!  
wir besuchen heut´das pferd im odenwald und nehmen die bikes mit - mal zum schloss in lichtenberg fahren  und gut kuchem schlumpfen  schönen sonntag !!! die kati


----------



## kubitix (27. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spirit : ...bal können wir mal nach büdesheim fahren !!
> wir besuchen heut´das pferd im odenwald und nehmen die bikes mit - mal zum schloss in lichtenberg fahren  und gut kuchem schlumpfen  schönen sonntag !!! die kati



Dann mach mal winke winke, da kann ich von der Terrasse aus hingucken


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (27. Februar 2011)

@blutbuche

ja können wir machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (27. Februar 2011)

Das Wintercomeback ist relativ unerfreulich wenn man überm Ledrosee inner FeWo auf knapp 850m wohnt und keine Schneeketten im Auto hat . Bin morgen mal gespannt was da geht...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (27. Februar 2011)

@kubitix : hätte ich das mal gewusst , hätte ich vom schloss aus zurückgewunken !!


----------



## kubitix (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Kati,

das Wetter bei uns war heute ja wieder recht erfrischend, da hättet ihr gestern mehr Glück gehabt.

Wenn du ganz rechts am Schloss vorbei über den Wald guckst dann, könntest du mich vielleicht sehen.





ich hoffe aber mal der Kuchen hat gemundet.


----------



## blutbuche (28. Februar 2011)

...ja !!  
pferd steht in niedernhausen - da isses ja bis zum schloss net weit


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Februar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...wir besuchen heut´das pferd im odenwald und nehmen die bikes mit....


 Ich sollte nicht so viel Arbeiten - sehe die Spurin schon 3 x...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Februar 2011)

Na, wenn das mal nicht ins Auge geht.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. Februar 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Zwar habe ich meinem Cube gerade einen Satz neuer Reifen gegönnt, aber so muss es wohl noch eine Zeit lang auf eine Ausfahrt warten
> Der Winter gibt ein Comeback
> 
> 
> ...



Super Bilder !  Mit welcher Kamera wurden diese Exquisiten Bilder gemacht ?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (28. Februar 2011)

Mit einer Panasonic TMC-TZ5 wie aus den Bildeigenschaften ersichtlich (Rechtsklick auf das Bild und dann Bildeigenschaften). Sind auch wirklich gut.


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. Februar 2011)

Sehen echt Klasse aus. Nur das Cube Rad'l vermisse ich auf den Bildern......


----------



## nen (1. März 2011)

Mein Cube muss wohl noch etwas warten, so auch heute -> Patscherkofel. Sowohl im Sommer als auch im Winter eine Tour wert...

Dem Sender entgegen






Tirols Landeshauptstadt





Inntal





Wipptal Richtung Brenner





Stubaier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (1. März 2011)

*Top nen...!!!

mei heute war ich in Obertauern, naja ab 1300m gehts aber der Schnee geht dahin...







*


----------



## Cortina (1. März 2011)

Boahhhhhh, ich könnt wahnsinnig werden wenn ich die Fotos sehe und ich komm nicht weg 

Letzte Woche Messe, diese Woche Froooonkreich aber morgen werde ich euch alle toppen, ja ja auch Dich Jörg, 900km und 20.000hm 

Danke für die vielen Fotos auch im zeig her Dein Cube - auch wenn Beuze nicht da ist 

@kubitix hat WildWeibchen da etwa die neue Adidas EvilEye Pro Halfrim ?

@jan84 seid Ihr noch am Lago oder seid Ihr schon weitergefahren ins Vinschgau?

 für alle Bilderposter und ich sag Adieu 

Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ....Danke für die vielen Fotos auch im zeig her Dein Cube - auch wenn Beuze nicht da ist


 Da schließe ich mich gern an - die Vertretung ist aber stets wachsam....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Viel Spaß Morgen !!! & nicht traurig sein - ich kann (darf) auch noch nicht.


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. März 2011)

Klasse Bilder !  Beim anschauen kommt es einem vor man hat auch kurz Urlaub gehabt.
Super Bilder........powered by ï£¿


----------



## Zanzaar (1. März 2011)

Hallo Würfelfahrer,

wo würdet ihr eine 38mm Sattelklemme fürs Fritzz bestellen?
Ich bin grad bei der Syntace Superlock für 27 bei TNC Hamburg.

Oder hat vll jemand noch eine übrig?

LG Z//


----------



## Guerill0 (1. März 2011)

Zanzaar schrieb:


> Hallo Würfelfahrer,
> 
> wo würdet ihr eine 38mm Sattelklemme fürs Fritzz bestellen?
> Ich bin grad bei der Syntace Superlock für 27 bei TNC Hamburg.
> ...




Entweder hier:
http://www.tuning-bikes.de/product_info.php?language=de&currency=EUR&products_id=1415

Oder wenn du keinen Carbonrahmen hast, dann geht auch das edle Stück hier:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31891


----------



## WildWeibchen (1. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @kubitix hat WildWeibchen da etwa die neue Adidas EvilEye Pro Halfrim ?



Hallo Cortina,

ja trägt (sie) ich .

Da ich seit einiger Zeit eine Brille benötige habe ich mich bei meinem Optiker für die EvilEye entschieden. In der Hauptsache durch das RXReady System und die damit verbundene Möglichkeit zusätzlich geschliffene Gläser zu verwenden.

Halfrim auf anraten von meinem Kubitix, er meint je weniger im Sichtfeld stört umso besser.

Ich fahre im Moment die kontrastverstärkenden Gläser und bin sehr zufrieden.

Susanne


----------



## barbarissima (2. März 2011)

*Sie ist da*


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2011)

Neid, meine kommt erst in 10 Tagen  ...... Mit dem neuen Fahrgestell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (2. März 2011)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> Hallo Cortina,
> 
> ja trägt (sie) ich .
> 
> Susanne



 Gefällt mir sehr gut, wir haben die normale mit Rahmen und meine bessere Hälfte hat auch den RX Einsatz.



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Sie ist da*



Ja Ja Bärbel, mit dem Alter kommt auch die Faulheit den Sattel zu verstellen 
In Deiner Gegend braucht man das doch nicht, oder 

Grüße aus dem kalten Froooonkreich
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. März 2011)

@Bärbel: Schönes Teil . Tina und ich haben ja die Kindshock und sind mit dem Auf und Ab ganz zufrieden. Bin mal gespannt auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht.

Grüße aus Eschenhahn  von dem, der jetzt aber ganz schnell los muss, weil er sonst den Zug verpassen wird , weil ich vorher nämlich erst noch Tanken muss oder sonst erst gar nicht zum Bahnhof kommen  ..... tschüüüüüß


----------



## horstling (3. März 2011)

@Bärbel:

Hallo.
Was wiegt denn das Teil? Ich habe eine im Keller ( ne alte KS ) die wiegt 750 g. Deshalb liegt sie auch im Keller!


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Sie ist da*



Mal eine kurze Frage - was ist das ?!  Eine Sattelstütze mit Dämpfung und Lockout ????


----------



## OIRAM (3. März 2011)

*@ Friendsofmine

Das ist eine Vario Sattelstütze, als in dem fall, auf Knopfdruck vom Lenker aus Höhenverstellbar.

Viel Spaß damit, Bärbel
*


----------



## kubitix (3. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Sie ist da*






Cortina schrieb:


> Ja Ja Bärbel, mit dem Alter kommt auch die Faulheit den Sattel zu verstellen



Hallo Bärbel,

herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Teil, ich bekenne mich dann auch mal zu der von Guido angesprochenen Faulheit.

Gestern Abend beim Hibike in Empfang genommen:





Einbau zunächst ins Reaction. Der fürs Stereo notwendige Sixpack Shim kommt leider erst nächste Woche und solange wollte ich nicht mehr warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (3. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Friendsofmine
> 
> Das ist eine Vario Sattelstütze, als in dem fall, auf Knopfdruck vom Lenker aus Höhenverstellbar.
> 
> ...



Tieferlegung beim Fahren ! Ist ja abgefahren.........Amazing

Danke für die Horizonterweiterung.


----------



## wildermarkus (3. März 2011)

@ barbarissima

Da kannst es aber jetzt krachen lassen in und um HDH!!

Gruß


----------



## kubitix (3. März 2011)

@babarissima

Hallo Bärbel, hast du die Reverb schon montiert?

Ich habe WildWeibchen eben mal auf mein Reaction gesetzt.  Die Reverb senkt bei ihr nicht ab , also für zu leicht befunden. Ich habe diese Probleme nichtnoch.

Vielleicht muß ich sie aber auch mal entlüften, also die Reverb nicht WildWeibchen.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (3. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ja Ja Bärbel, mit dem Alter kommt auch die Faulheit den Sattel zu verstellen
> In Deiner Gegend braucht man das doch nicht, oder
> 
> Grüße aus dem kalten Froooonkreich
> Guido


Jaja, wenn die müden Knochen nicht mehr wollen und man das Treppchen zum auf- und absteigen vergessen hat, dann ist dieses Ding Gold wert 



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage - was ist das ?! Eine Sattelstütze mit Dämpfung und Lockout ????


 
Es handelt sich um eine Art Treppenlifter für Radfahrer 




wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ barbarissima
> 
> Da kannst es aber jetzt krachen lassen in und um HDH!!
> 
> Gruß


Jau  Ich kanns kaum erwarten 



kubitix schrieb:


> @babarissima
> 
> Hallo Bärbel, hast du die Reverb schon montiert?
> 
> ...


 
Ach du Schreck  Habe Sie noch nicht montiert  
Habe jetzt auch als Erstes daran gedacht, dass du bestimmt gleich mal dein Entlüftungs Kit ausprobieren kannst 



horstling schrieb:


> @Bärbel:
> 
> Hallo.
> Was wiegt denn das Teil? Ich habe eine im Keller ( ne alte KS ) die wiegt 750 g. Deshalb liegt sie auch im Keller!


 
550g


----------



## fatz (3. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um eine Art Treppenlifter für Radfahrer


aus der richtung hab ich die dinger noch nie betrachtet. hm! vielleicht in 20 jahren.




> 550g


hm! immer noch 300 zuviel


----------



## barbarissima (3. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> aus der richtung hab ich die dinger noch nie betrachtet. hm! vielleicht in 20 jahren.
> 
> 
> 
> hm! immer noch 300 zuviel


 
Ach was 
Sowas behaupten immer nur die Renn- und die Litevillefahrer


----------



## fatz (4. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ach was
> Sowas behaupten immer nur die Renn- und die Litevillefahrer



ah gwah! im moment uebrigens weder das eine noch das andere. dauert noch
4 wochen. 

aber mal im erst, hier geht's auf einer tour maximal 2mal rauf und runter. da 
pack ich oben den helm und die kniepolsterl vom rucksack, zieh die 
langfingerhandschuhe an und futter meistens noch mindestens einen riegel.
da bleibt auch zeit um den schnellspanner aufzumachen. dafuer muss ich keine
300g mehrgewicht haben, ausser ich brauch das ganze aus den oben erwaehnten 
gruenden.


----------



## Beorn (4. März 2011)

Wenn es so hochgeht, dass du nur zweimal hochfährst ist das schon gut.

Ich fahr wie wahrscheinlich viele eher 4-7Mal entsprechend kurz hoch, um in 5 Minuten (hat mich letztens selber erstaunt, wie schnell die schöne Abfahrt vorbei war) wieder runterzubrennen! An der Alb vermiss ich auch nix, da sind die Höhenunterschiede ausreichend. Im Schönbuch gehts so viel auf und ab, da wäre es schon schön, sonst muss man alle 5-20 Minuten anhalten und fummeln.


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> dafuer muss ich keine
> 300g mehrgewicht haben, ausser ich brauch das ganze aus den oben erwaehnten  gruenden.



Da hast du ganz gewiss Recht.

Bei uns hier im alpinen Mittelhochgebirge ist die Situation so:

Starthöhe 184m, höchste Erhebungen, Neunkirchner Höhe 605m, und RimDiDim 500m, der Rest um die 350m - 370m. Da ich auf einer Runde schon mal mehr als 1000 HM mache, ist es mit 2x hochfahren meist nicht getan.

Ein noch schlagkräftigeres Argument ist die eigene Dummheit oder wie Guido es so trefflich bezeichnet "Altersfaulheit". Ich bin vor zwei Wochen am Kaiserturm über den Lenker, aus besagten Gründen. Nachdem ich die Sattelstütze an diesem Tag schon mehrfach hoch und runter gschoben hatte war ich einfach zu faul oder genervt es wieder zu tun. Die enge Passage durch die Steine wollte ich nicht nehmen (von wegen Plattformhängenbleib) also zwei Stufen über die Steinplatten. Die zweite Stufe war doch steiler wie eingeschätzt, also über den Lenker und die plötzlich vor mir auftauchende Buche (nein nicht Kati) umarmt. Dem Würfel ist zum Glück nix passiert, ich hatte zwei Tage Rückenschmerzen und einen sehenswerten Suppenteller großen blaulilagelben Fleck auf dem Oberschenkel. Es waren die letzten 5m vor der WAB heimwärts, aber wohl 2m zuviel. In Zukunft drücke ich den Knopf, das ist mir 300gr. wert.

Stefan


----------



## horstling (4. März 2011)

Hallo!
Wenn man so recht drüber nachdenkt - 300 Gramm an der Sattelstütze zu lasten der Bequemlichkeit einsparen, aber die 3000 gramm durchaus vermeidbaren Bauch- und Hüftspeck liebevoll durch die Gegend schleppen! ( Ich rede von mir! ), da stimmt doch was nicht! Ich habe mich entsclossen, erst dann wieder auf Leichtbauteile zu schielen, wenn ich mindestens 2 Kg abgespeckt habe !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (4. März 2011)

ich fang an über Leichtbau nach zu denken, wenn ich bei meinem nächsten Marathon in Frammersbach 1 Minute nach dem Sieger ins Ziel komme. 

Momentan trennen uns noch ca 4 Stunden. Ob ich das mit 300 gramm gut machen kann?


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich fang an über Leichtbau nach zu denken, wenn ich bei meinem nächsten Marathon in Frammersbach 1 Minute nach dem Sieger ins Ziel komme.
> 
> Momentan trennen uns noch ca 4 Stunden. Ob ich das mit 300 gramm gut machen kann?


 
Bestimmt


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2011)

So ich hab mich jetzt mal an die Reverb gemacht und die Remote-Leitung entlüftet. Nachdem WildWeibchen von der Sattelstütze als zu leicht befunden wurde.

Versuchsaufbau:

Reaction auf den Pedalständer gestellt, einen alten Lenker in den Montageständer geklemmt, den Remoteknopf daran befestigt und das ganze ausgerichtet.





ich hab dann nach folgender Anleitung entlüftet

http://www.kriewel.de/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/anleitung_reverb.pdf
wie gesagt so wird nur die Remote-Leitung entlüftet.





es kommt ein bißchen was zusammen




Und für alle die jetzt motzen, eine Unverschämtheit von RockShox die Stütze so auszuliefern. Ein öldichtes System ist nicht automatisch ein Gasdichtes. Bei guten Endurogabeln (Motorrad) sind oben immer Entlüftungsventile und diese dienen nicht, wie von einigen fälschlicherweise angenommen, dazu Luft in die Gabeln zu Pumpen.

Das RockShox das Entlüftungsset mitliefert hat schon seinen Grund, darüber sollte man sich klar sein wenn man ein hydraulisches System kauft. Mal sehen will lange es bis zum nächsten entlüften dauert.

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (4. März 2011)

Nachdem Du das jetzt entlüftest hast, kannst Du nun WildWeibchen tiefer legen 
Ich denke nämlich nach sowas für mein LeichtWeibchen anzuschaffen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nachdem Du das jetzt entlüftest hast, kannst Du nun WildWeibchen tiefer legen
> Ich denke nämlich nach sowas für mein LeichtWeibchen anzuschaffen.
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



ja klappt jetzt Prima


----------



## nen (4. März 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Top nen...!!!
> 
> mei heute war ich in Obertauern, naja ab 1300m gehts aber der Schnee geht dahin...[/URL]*


detto 

Ja Schneereich war der Winter leider nicht


----------



## barbarissima (4. März 2011)

*@kubitix*
Da bin ich aber erleichtert 
Habe bei der geliehenen Joplin nämlich schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich bei Sattelhochstand ewig rumruckeln musste, bis sich das Gerät mal nach unten bequemt hat  

Dass es auch eine Videoanleitung zum Entlüften gibt, hast du ja sicher gesehen.


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe bei der geliehenen Joplin nämlich schon die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich bei Sattelhochstand ewig rumruckeln musste, bis sich das Gerät mal nach unten bequemt hat


 
Naja wenn entlüften nicht reicht mußt du halt mehr futtern.



barbarissima schrieb:


> Dass es auch eine Videoanleitung zum Entlüften gibt, hast du ja sicher gesehen.



Ne hatte ich nicht, ich hab einfach bei g..........  "Reverb entlüften" eingegeben und das erst beste Suchergebnis angeklickt. Vielen Dank für den Link, vielleicht muß ich sie ja mal komplett entlüften da kann ich dann vorher Video gucken.


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2011)

*Hallo Cube - Freunde

Weiss jemand von Euch, ob es für die "Rock Shox Revelation Race", statt dem Lenker Lockout, ein Hebel direkt am Gabelkopf gibt ?

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (4. März 2011)

Hallo Mario,

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht so oder?


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2011)

*Hallo, kubitix

Ja, so hab ich mir das Vorgestellt.

Gibt es sowas als Umbaukit, für ein 2010 Modell ? 

Wo hast Du das gefunden ?

*


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2011)

gefunden hab ich das bei "cycle-basar", aber halt die komplette Gabel. Ob´s das als Umbausatz gibt wes ick nit. Vielleicht hast du ja einen "authorizierten Servicepoint" bei dir in der Nähe, über den müßte dass raus zu kriegen sein.

http://www.cycle-basar.de/Gabeln/Gabeln-MTB/Rock-Shox/Rock-Shox-Revelation-Race-Dual-Air.html


----------



## Vincy (4. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hallo Cube - Freunde*
> 
> *Weiss jemand von Euch, ob es für die "Rock Shox Revelation Race", statt dem Lenker Lockout, ein Hebel direkt am Gabelkopf gibt ?*
> 
> *Schönen Gruss, Mario*


 

Gibt es. Entweder die kpl MC-Dämpfereinheit austauschen (non remote, crown adjust) oder die Bastellösung (intere Rückholfeder aushaken/ausbauen und den Hebel selber basteln).
http://www.mtb-forum.eu/poploc-lockout-motion-control-gabel-rock-shox-reparieren-t-4001-1.html


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2011)

*Supi, an die Selbstbaulösung werd ich mich mal dran trauen, klasse Beschreibung.

Danke, Danke, Danke.

Ist aber manchmal auch echt zum verzweifeln, man gibt was in die Suchmaschine ein und alles was dann kommt, ist nicht das, was man sucht.

*


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ist aber manchmal auch echt zum verzweifeln, man gibt was in die Suchmaschine ein und alles was dann kommt, ist nicht das, was man sucht.*



Hier werden sie geholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (4. März 2011)

So ein non-remote UmrÃ¼st-Kit kostet sonst ca 75â¬.
Es gibt da ein guter belgischer Shop, die haben da fast alles was das Bikerherz begehrt.
http://www.forksparts.com/achat/index.php?catid=61


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

gleih hole ich unsere AMS von der Wartung ab und dann können wir auch endlich wieder fahren.

An beiden Rädern die kleine Inspektion der Fox Gabeln gemacht, beide Freiläufe der SunRinglDingDong Felgen im Eimer  und auf Garantie getauscht , Schaltzüge neu, Bremsflüssigkeit bei meiner Holden neu gemacht (also beim Rad), ich hatte wohl darüber hinaus noch mein Tretlager in Klump gefahren  .... aber gleich sind beide AMS verarztet und dann kann der Trailspaß wieder beginnen. Denn Rest hatte ich vorher 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2011)

Was ist denn bitte *Friktionspaste *


----------



## sepalot (5. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte *Friktionspaste *


 
In diesem Fall ist bei Friktion die Reibung gemeint. Friktion gibts auch in wirtschatlichen Belangen als Begriff, aber hier eben die physikalische.

Friktionpaste ist ein(e) Paste (Fett), die (das) die Reibung vermindert/ vermindern soll.

Zu Friktion siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reibung


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2011)

Also Montagepaste  Alles klar, die habe ich hier liegen 

Danke schön


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. März 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


>



Hi,
hast du zufällig noch ein paar Infos zu dem Selbstbauhebel? Würd meinen zwecks mehr Ordnung im Cokcpit auch gern tauschen...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Cortina (6. März 2011)

*Auch wenn ich Euch alle beneide und ich nach zwei Wochen Dienstreise mehr als Lust zum Biken gehabt hätte, war heute meiner Besten zu liebe etwas anderes angesagt.

Als ehemaliger Mainzer musste ich mal wieder dem Karneval frönen.

Venedig kann schon verzaubern.....

















































Grüße
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (6. März 2011)

Hallo Guido,

wir sind eigentlich keine "Fastnachter" auch wenn ein guter Freund von uns in der Ranzengarde aktiv ist und uns zur diesjährigen Prunksitzung eingeladen hat. Es war ein schöner Abend.

Allerdings deine Bilder vom Karneval in Venedig.

Irgendwann muß ich da auch mal hin die Motive sind der Hammer.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (7. März 2011)

Hi Guido,

tolle Bilder  Das würde ich auch gerne mal in Life bewundern  Gibt es in Venedig eigentlich auch Faschingsumzüge, oder hängen da alle einfach nur in ihren Kostümen auf der Straße ab 

Und welches Bild zeigt dich?  Ich tippe mal auf die rote Maske mit Engelchen in der Hand


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2011)

..eigentlich hasse ich das ganze karnevals gedöns - aber  die venedig bilder haben echt was ... ist eine ganz andere art des verkleidens - nicht so plump , laut , krawallig ... na , ihr wisst schon , wie ich´s mein`... greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. März 2011)

sind wir schon 2 die karneval nicht mögen....


----------



## idworker (7. März 2011)

SpiritOfAmerica schrieb:


> sind wir schon 2 die karneval nicht mögen....



sozusagen schon 3.....


----------



## Tintera (7. März 2011)




----------



## OIRAM (7. März 2011)

* Helau - Helau 

Sehr schöne Karnevalsbilder 

Hier schon mal ein Paar Bilder, von meinen neuen Teilen, die ich in der nächsten schlecht - Wetter Periode, an meinem Stereo, umbauen werde.





Race Face Turbine





Shimano Saint Vorderradbremse, hinten wird Nachgeliefert





Shimano XTR Shadow Schaltwerk





und mal ne Kette in schön, Shimano Yumeya





hmm, ich gönn es ja keinem, aber ich freu mich schon auf´s schlechte Wetter.

Aber die nächsten Tage werden erst mal nur dem Fahren gewidmet.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. März 2011)

*mei so könnte das Wetter bleiben  Wir hatten ein langes Skitouren Wochenende in Graubünden am Ofenpass 
Schööönnn 



















*


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2011)

sieht perfekt aus .... hmmmm muss ich doch noch mal in den Schnee


----------



## Pedal41 (7. März 2011)

*Super , tolle Bilder......




*[/quote]

Ist das der Ortler, Bildmitte im Hintergrund......


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. März 2011)

*jaaaa *


----------



## xerto (7. März 2011)

Echte Fahrradfahrer machen das an Fasching:






Wir haben am Zug teilgenommen. das war riesig spaßig. 

Und das 9er Bike bauen wir noch zum Downhiller um:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2011)

@oiram : geile kurbel !!!! kommt mir auch irgendwann noch in´s haus ...


----------



## Cortina (7. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... ist eine ganz andere art des verkleidens - nicht so plump , laut , krawallig ... na , ihr wisst schon , wie ich´s mein`... greez , k.



Danke Kati aber das mit dem "krawallig" ist nicht wirklich so....




barbarissima schrieb:


> ...das würde ich auch gerne mal in Life bewundern  Gibt es in Venedig eigentlich auch Faschingsumzüge, oder hängen da alle einfach nur in ihren Kostümen auf der Straße ab
> 
> Und welches Bild zeigt dich?  Ich tippe mal auf die rote Maske mit Engelchen in der Hand



Umzüge gibt es aber ob Du das wirklich live erleben möchstest 

Ich sagte ja, wäre lieber biken gewesen, ich hasse Karneval ebenso aber die Fotos haben mich gereizt 

Wer welche Maske trägt wird übrigens nicht verraten 

So sah das ganze hinter den Masken aus, es waren gestern nur 240.000 Leutchen 





@Ostwandlager es reicht jetzt mit den Schneebildern, wir fahren hier bei 18 Grad kurzärmlich durch die Gegend 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (7. März 2011)

Also vor meinem geistigen Auge sah der Karneval in Venedig irgendwie stimmungsvoller aus


----------



## kubitix (7. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also vor meinem geistigen Auge sah der Karneval in Venedig irgendwie stimmungsvoller aus



Rischtisch!

und wieder eine Illusion zerstört. Trotzdem die Masken sind tolle Motive und damit kann man sich die Illuson ja erhalten.

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (8. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also vor meinem geistigen Auge sah der Karneval in Venedig irgendwie stimmungsvoller aus



Also die Stimmung war riesig 

Man muss einfach nur die Hauptplätze meiden, in den Nebenstraßen wird es dann gemütlich 

Wenn man dann noch die "Nichtmaskierten" ausblendet kommt schon eine gewisse Stimmung auf.
Vielleicht erleben wir es mal zusammen, Stefan und Susanne kommen dann auch mit zu unserem Action Night Foto Shooting 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. März 2011)

@Ostwandlager es reicht jetzt mit den Schneebildern, wir fahren hier bei 18 Grad kurzärmlich durch die Gegend 

*ganz im Gegenteil, Frühjahrstouren sind die schönsten Touren. Mit 18grad halte ich mit *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (8. März 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> @Ostwandlager es reicht jetzt mit den Schneebildern, wir fahren hier bei 18 Grad kurzärmlich durch die Gegend
> 
> *ganz im Gegenteil, Frühjahrstouren sind die schönsten Touren. Mit 18grad halte ich mit *



 Der krasse Gegensatz, Dein Gipfelfoto und das von Venedig 

Die Skitourensaison ist für mich vorbei, ich muss in zwei Wochen unters Messer 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (8. März 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> Mit 18grad halte ich mit



wo hat's bei dir 18grad? im wohnzimmer? war gestern nachmittag bei 2grad
trotz sonne, noch schnell aufm irschenberg. war kalt genug.


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wo hat's bei dir 18grad? im wohnzimmer? war gestern nachmittag bei 2grad
> trotz sonne, noch schnell aufm irschenberg. war kalt genug.



*in der Schweiz*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...Die Skitourensaison ist für mich vorbei, ich muss in zwei Wochen unters Messer


Na dann mal  - damit alles Gut geht. 
Karneval und Skifahren (Schnee) sind beide irgendwie doof.... .....und dennoch hat es zum Teil auch seine schöne Seiten. Die Venedig-Bilder waren wirklich zauberhaft.... Eure Temperaturen haben wir hier im Osten bei Weitem noch nicht, kommen eher auch nur an die 2°. Ist ABER auch ganz gut so, kann immer noch nicht auf´s Bike. Und die Spurin wäre heute auch um ein Haar unters Messer.....hat man aber (noch) verschoben. Wir werden leider Alle nicht jünger. 
Macht weiter so - ist immer wieder sehr aufbauend / unterhaltsam hier ins Forum zu sehen.....

@XERTO - NOCH VIEL SPAß ANS (MIT DEM) BESENWAGEN-TEAM


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> * Helau **
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooch, das tut mir aber leid. Die Teile wirst Du wohl erst nächsten Winter montieren können. Denn erst dann kommt eventuell wieder ein ganz ganz kleine und kurze Schlecht-Wetter-Periode......

Grüße

Little


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. März 2011)

@Spuri: Was macht ihr denn für Sachen . So, klare Ansage jetzt: Fit werden, alle Beide und dann ab aufs Rad und fahren .

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So, klare Ansage jetzt: Fit werden, alle Beide und dann ab aufs Rad und fahren .


----------



## jan84 (8. März 2011)

Wir Zeit dass das Wochenende kommt... Die Toskana Deutschlands ruft drei Tage... 

grüße & allseits viel Spaß bei dem Wetter ,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (8. März 2011)

hatte heut´viel spass in der sonne


----------



## nen (8. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wo hat's bei dir 18grad? im wohnzimmer? war gestern nachmittag bei 2grad
> 
> trotz sonne, noch schnell aufm irschenberg. war kalt genug.


Kimm ins Inntoi, 14° C heit  
0 in 2300m bei Windstille und Sonne waren auch noch sehr angenehm.



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *ganz im Gegenteil, Frühjahrstouren sind die schönsten Touren. Mit 18grad halte ich mit *


Wie lang heuer wohl die Firnsaison dauern wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. März 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Kimm ins Inntoi, 14° C heit


rosenheim ist im inntal. heut war's auch waermer, hab aber bis 17uhr arbeiten muessen.


> Wie lang heuer wohl die Firnsaison dauern wird


wegn mir nimmer lang. jetzt fang i ah nimmer o.


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Der krasse Gegensatz, Dein Gipfelfoto und das von Venedig
> 
> Die Skitourensaison ist für mich vorbei, ich muss in zwei Wochen unters Messer
> 
> ...


 
Oh je  Hoffentlich biste bald wieder fit 

Könnte ich bitte auch mal eine kleine Portion Mitleid bekommen  Habe heute, beim Versuch den Bremssattel vorne auszurichten, eine Schraube beim Anziehen abgebrochen (obwohl ich sie ganz vorsichtig angezogen habe)  Jetzt steckt das eine Ende drin und das andere liegt auf der Werkbank


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...Könnte ich bitte auch mal eine kleine Portion Mitleid bekommen








Wer am Frauentag so mit (s)einer Mutter umgeht - so roh und gewalttätig - hat wahrlich kein Mitleid verdient. Mehr Gefühl.....und allen Frauen noch einen schönen Frauenabend


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wer am Frauentag so mit (s)einer Mutter umgeht - so roh und gewalttätig - hat wahrlich kein Mitleid verdient. Mehr Gefühl.....und allen Frauen noch einen schönen Frauenabend


 
Schade


----------



## kubitix (8. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schade



"Ich liebe euch doch alle, ja wirklich ich liebe doch alle Menschen."

@hi Bärbel,

wahrscheinlich weißt du es schon aber:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linksausdreher


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis  Werde morgen mal die Bikewerkstatt meines Vertrauens kontaktieren und wenn die keinen Linksausdreher haben, dann habe ich übermorgen einen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schade


Ja das Leben ist manchmal grausam ..... auch wenn ich mal wieder Schraube mit Mutter verwechselt habe.... (liegt wohl an der Schwiegermutter, wo öfter mal was mit Schraube.....ach das führt zu weit) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jedenfalls Morgen ein glücklicheres Händchen beim "Ausbügeln" des heute Angestellten.... 
Linksausdreher - klingt irgendwie lustig, aber es ist ja andererorten Karneval....wer weiss, wie viele Linksausdreher es Morgen aus den Betten gibt....


----------



## Cortina (8. März 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wir Zeit dass das Wochenende kommt... Die Toskana Deutschlands ruft drei Tage...
> 
> grüße & allseits viel Spaß bei dem Wetter ,
> Jan



...die Toskana Deutschlands....Jan Jan ich glaub Du trinkst zu viel


----------



## Cortina (8. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Oh je  Hoffentlich biste bald wieder fit



20 Tage Pause und dann darf ich wieder 



barbarissima schrieb:


> ...eine Schraube beim Anziehen abgebrochen (obwohl ich sie ganz vorsichtig angezogen habe)



ich sag nur: wo rohe Kräfte sinnlos walten 
Bärbel Du machst mir Angst, wolltest Du nicht in die Eifel 

Wie Stefan schon sagt, damit bekommst Du das abgebrochene Stück wieder raus und mein Beileid hast Du 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2011)

@kubitix  .... das kann ich von mir nicht behaupten , mit den menschen - allen .....


----------



## kubitix (9. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @kubitix  .... das kann ich von mir nicht behaupten , mit den menschen - allen .....



Ich eigentlich auch -also nicht

Ist ja ehrlicherweise auch ein Zitat, da gab´s mal Ende der 1980er Jahre einen der hat so´n Spruch in ner Kammer losgelassen, da ham dann alle gelacht.


----------



## barbarissima (9. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> 20 Tage Pause und dann darf ich wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nein, Allgäu 

 
Aber höchstwahrscheinlich bin ich da schon im Urlaub und kann gar nicht kommen


----------



## kubitix (9. März 2011)

Hi Bärbel,

hast du ne RestSchraube locker.


----------



## jan84 (9. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...die Toskana Deutschlands....Jan Jan ich glaub Du trinkst zu viel



MOI !?


Niemals .

J


----------



## blutbuche (9. März 2011)

hicks .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...Ist ja ehrlicherweise auch ein Zitat, da gab´s mal Ende der 1980er Jahre einen der hat so´n Spruch in ner Kammer losgelassen, da ham dann alle gelacht.


 Der "Urheber" war aber auch selber Schuld, dass gelacht wurde....denn irgendwie hatte man den Sprücheklopfer ganz anders erlebt.  Alles Geschichte....man wie die Zeit vergeht.


----------



## kubitix (9. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Alles Geschichte....man wie die Zeit vergeht.



und ich/wir waren Live dabei. Ein Teil meiner Familie kommt aus Wanfried, mittags noch meinen Onkel beim TV - Interview in Alten - Burschla gesehen und spontan nach Wanfried gefahren. Ich hab als Jugendlicher oft an diesem sch..... Zaun gestanden und die Faust in der Tasche gemacht.

Ein Wochenende das ich meine lebenlang nicht vergessen werde.

Mal 2 Bilder von der Grenzöffnung, das erste zeigt die Ankunft der Blaskapelle aus Katharinenberg. Das zweite entstand nach meinen ersten 10 Schritten uf de annern Seite.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (9. März 2011)

Das ist jetzt schon wieder so lange her  Und doch weiß noch jeder genau, was er damals gemacht hat, als die Nachricht von der Grenzöffnung kam


----------



## Stereoliker (9. März 2011)

Moin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





barbarissima schrieb:


> ...Und doch weiß noch jeder genau, was er damals gemacht hat, als die Nachricht von der Grenzöffnung kam


Jau, da hab ich gerade meinen 13ten Geburtstag gefeiert...

Ach ja, wollte mal Hallöchen sagen und mich (der Nick lässt´s erahnen) als schwerst Stereo-Süchtiger, eurer Therapiegruppe anschließen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(-ähm -wer bekommt die Überweisung vom Hausarzt?)


----------



## wildermarkus (9. März 2011)

@ Bärbel

http://cgi.ebay.de/Syntace-Drehmome...170342?pt=Fahrrad_Zubehör&hash=item3cb59f8da6

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Cortina (9. März 2011)

Stereoliker schrieb:


> ...als schwerst Stereo-Süchtiger, eurer Therapiegruppe anschließen...



So So und Du glaubst wir nehmen hier noch jemanden auf, wir werden ja kaum mit uns selbst fertig 

à propos magst Du Rotwein 

Wilkommen im Club

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (9. März 2011)

Stereoliker schrieb:


> schwerst Stereo-Süchtiger, eurer Therapiegruppe anschließen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann herzlich willkommen, übrigens wir sind als nicht therapierbar eingestuft, deshalb kannst du dir die Überweisung ruhig auf´s 00 hängen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> So So und Du glaubst wir nehmen hier noch jemanden auf....


Dazu sind wir irgendwie "verpflichtet" wenn wir anerkannte Weltreligion werden wollen.  Ebenfalls willkommen....
@ Capt. Kubitix - Avatar geändert  So erkennt mich man Dich auch Gleich auf Anhieb.... 

Wie viele MTB Marke "Eigenbau" hätte es denn wohl gegeben in Fichtelgebirge und Harz.....aus Diamant und Mifa-Rahmen, getunt mit der Gabel von der Omi (oder vom Genex, Intershop usw.). 
Glücklich wäre man dann sicher über einen gebrauchten Cube- Rahmen gewesen....um hier beitreten zu können. Ähm - ich vergaß, das Interzonennetz hätte ja sicher auch vorzeitig geendet.  und der Laptop made in USSR hätte wohl mit seinen 7 kg die Knie so ruiniert, dass man nicht mehr zum biken gekommen wäre...
Ach schön - Deutschland einig Cublerland!


----------



## Stereoliker (9. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> à propos magst Du Rotwein


Trocken-Rot passt immer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -gibt´s auch Käse und Kräcker?





Gruß -Martin (der mit-ohne Rentierpulli an...)


----------



## st-bike (9. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> und ich/wir waren Live dabei. Ein Teil meiner Familie kommt aus Wanfried, mittags noch meinen Onkel beim TV - Interview in Alten - Burschla gesehen und spontan nach Wanfried gefahren. Ich hab als Jugendlicher oft an diesem sch..... Zaun gestanden und die Faust in der Tasche gemacht.
> 
> Ein Wochenende das ich meine lebenlang nicht vergessen werde.
> 
> ...



Und wenn du heute schaust, wo die Grenze mal war siehst du nichts mehr. Komme ursprünglich aus Mühlhausen, also ganz in der Nähe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

..japan schockt .... man ist in den nachrichten ja viel gewöhnt , aber das ist doch heftig ...


----------



## Cortina (11. März 2011)

Stimmt, gerade mal Mubarak überwunden, Ghadhafi am beseitigen, alles wird teurer und jetzt auch noch Japan, das hat gerade noch gefehlt 

Ich hoffe, dass die wenigstens die Atomkraftwerke in den Griff bekommen, sonst.......ich will gar nicht dran denken.....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die wenigstens die Atomkraftwerke in den Griff bekommen, sonst.......ich will gar nicht dran denken.....


 Sonst ist nichts mehr mit "Nightride" - damit muss man sich dann abfinden.... Ich denke Japan hat damit endgültig als Wirtschaftsmacht an Stellung verloren (müssen ja nun viel, viel Geld für den eigenen Wiederaufbau ausgeben). Die nächsten "Cubenachbauten" kommen dann also nun endgültig aus China.  PS: Wer sagt eigentlich dass Beuze da nicht.......


----------



## wildermarkus (11. März 2011)

Nicht lustig!!

gruß


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

nee...nicht wirklich ...
zumindest haben sie das feuer im reaktor gelöscht , aber die kack batterien tun´s auch nur noch wenige stunden - und dann ?????


----------



## kubitix (11. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder bekommt man heute wieder zu sehen,  ich finde sie zeigen auch wieviel Glück wir alle mit unserem Lebensraum  haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich vor ein paar Tagen so im "zeigt her eure Cube´s" Fred geschrieben. So schnell holt einen die Realität ein!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. März 2011)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Nicht lustig!!


"Schwarzer Humor!" - sicher nicht für Jeden gleichermaßen lustig. 
Monty Python´s Humor gefällt ja auch nicht Allen - aber ich bin ein bekennender Freund dieser Truppe!
Always look on the Bright side of ..."
Und den Ältereren unter Euch sagt die Textzeile: "Immer lustig und vergnügt - bis der Arsch im Sarge liegt" sicher auch noch was. 

Man kann jetzt sicher Einweckgläser horten.....und in den Keller gehen.
Oder man glaubt daran, dass alles wieder (mal) Gut wird. Und so lange darf gelacht werden. Basta! 
Im Übrigen war ich im Jahr von Tschernobyl noch in Kiew. Ich glaube 2 Monate später. Man hatte uns ja "versichert", das alles unschädlich und ungefährlich sei. Was für ein Hohn aus heutiger Sicht!
Wir sollten lediglich kein Eis essen - und nicht im Fluß baden.
Baden war nicht - aber das russische Eis haben wir verschlungen.
Bislang ohne negative Auswirkungen - ich glaube die Halbwertzeit habe ich nun schon überschritten......


----------



## blutbuche (11. März 2011)

...ja , bei tschenobyl hab ´ich auch gedacht : ach , is sicher alles nur panikmache ... aber  pilze hab ´ich trotzdem 2 jahre nicht gesammelt.... man sollte es viell. doch nicht ganz so auf die leichte schulter nehmen . wir sind hier ja weit weg - aber wa s ist mit denen , die in unmittelbarer nähe leben ... wenn wirklich was von dem mist austritt - das  ist  schon ne katastrophe . wenn man bedenkt  , wie lange es noch spätschäden in russland gab ....


----------



## Cortina (11. März 2011)

Was ich bis jetzt verstanden habe soll es nicht so schlimm sein wie in Tschenobyl da es dort gebrannt hat und dadurch sehr viel Radioaktivität in die Atmosphäre gelangt ist. Bei einem "kontrollieren" Ablass soll das Ausmaß weit aus geringer sein.

Hoffen wir das Beste.....schon schlimm genug was bisher passiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2011)

Der "Kernschmelze" ist es egal ob noch ein paar Feuerchen lodern .....

Eigentlich zeigt die derzeitige Katastophe, wir steuern auf einen Abgrund zu. AKW's oder Hochhäuser um 1000m, auf einer Plattengrenze = 
Der Olympische Gedanke ... schneller, höher, weiter, führt in eine Sackgasse.

Wir, damit meine ich alle Menschen, sind nicht das Mass der Dinge und zur "Krönung der Schöpfung" fehlt noch einiges .....

Stefan's persönliche Meinung ....


----------



## blutbuche (12. März 2011)

...geb´ich dir absolut recht . und die natur "wehrt" sich die letzten jahre ja auch nach allen kräften ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> AKW's oder Hochhäuser um 1000m, auf einer Plattengrenze =



Das mit den Hochhäusern haben die im Griff. Klar sagen wir jetzt, dass bei einem Erdbeben natürlich Gebäude und Strukturen zerstört werden, aber die haben schon eine sehr ausgefeilte Technik in den Gebäuden. Bei dem AKW ist aber selbst der Japaner mit Sicherheit überrascht. 

Deren Problem ist ... was für Alternativen haben die Energietechnisch? Kohle ? Öl ? Gas ? Ich war mal beruflich in Japan und hab selber mit erstaunen gesehen, da gibt es den schmalen Küstenstreifen einmal ringsrum wo 100 Mio Menschen leben und Inlands ist nicht viel machbar (Geomorphologie). Allein in Tokio, da war ich fast 2 Monate, leben 35 (!!!) Mio Menschen. Das ist so unvorstellbar eng dort .. egal.
Aber, der Japaner ist schlau und emsig. Wenn die jetzt wach gerüttelt worden sind - wenn - , dann werden die kollektiv an Energiealternativen arbeiten.


----------



## wildermarkus (12. März 2011)

@ Barb

Haben sie die Schraube raus bekommen aus der Gabel?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2011)

Nö, haben sie nicht  
Evtl. müssen sie neue Tauchrohre bestellen  Und das bei dem Wetter    Montag erfahre ich mehr


----------



## wildermarkus (12. März 2011)

Mist!!

Da würde ich mich aber mal nach ner gebrauchten Gabel umsehen!
Ist evtl billiger.

Daumen drück!

Gruß

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2011)

Da habe ich auch schon daran gedacht. Oder eine günstige Neue von 2010


----------



## wiesi991 (12. März 2011)

ne hübsche sektor oder pike vielleicht?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nö, haben sie nicht
> Evtl. müssen sie neue Tauchrohre bestellen...


 Jetzt hast Du mein Mitleid....


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2011)

meins auch ... Kopf hoch, Lebbe geht weiter


----------



## blutbuche (13. März 2011)

..pike kommt gut !!!


----------



## barbarissima (13. März 2011)

Danke für´s Mitleid  
Ich hege ja immer noch die stille Hoffnung, dass sie die Schraube doch wieder raus kriegen 

Wenn ich eine neue/gebrauchte Gabel anschaffen muss, dann wird es auf gar keinen Fall mehr eine Fox. Die ist zwar ok, aber dieses Theater beim Service - einschicken, wochenlang warten,  bis sie endlich wieder da ist und dann noch eine Menge Kohle liegen lassen - das geht bestimmt auch unkomplizierter  Rock Shox und DT Swiss haben auch ordentliche Gabeln  Da wird sich bestimmt was Hübsches auftreiben lassen


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Danke für´s Mitleid
> Ich hege ja immer noch die stille Hoffnung, dass sie die Schraube doch wieder raus kriegen
> 
> Wenn ich eine neue/gebrauchte Gabel anschaffen muss, dann wird es auf gar keinen Fall mehr eine Fox. Die ist zwar ok, aber dieses Theater beim Service - einschicken, wochenlang warten,  bis sie endlich wieder da ist und dann noch eine Menge Kohle liegen lassen - das geht bestimmt auch unkomplizierter  Rock Shox und DT Swiss haben auch ordentliche Gabeln  Da wird sich bestimmt was Hübsches auftreiben lassen



Wir geben die nur zum kleinen Service an den Händler. Der tauscht dann Öl und schaut sich die Dichtungen und >Gängigkeit aller Elemente an. Wenn er was sieht, würde er sie an Fox schicken. Seiner Aussage nach kostet die Wartung bei Fox 150 EUR, eine Reparatur ebensoviel (unter Annahme der üblichen Verschleissreparatur).


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wir geben die nur zum kleinen Service an den Händler. Der tauscht dann Öl und schaut sich die Dichtungen und Gängigkeit aller Elemente an....


 Ist doch super - meiner meint zu den Gabeln eher gar nix......Schulungen und Werkzeug seien zu teuer. Würde er auch nur einschicken, wenn ich was bemängele......und Barbara.....die von Rock Shox sind da auch nicht unbedingt schneller - das lass Dir gesagt sein....


----------



## idworker (13. März 2011)

was sagt uns das? Wer flexibel bleiben will tendiert zum 2. Bike
ich gehe da mit gutem Beispiel voran....bei 36 Bikes findet sich immer eins zum Fahren

Viele Grüße 
Uwe


----------



## Beorn (13. März 2011)

Egal welche Gabel, ein Händler, der Dir Deine Gabel selber richtet! Fox soll teuer sein, Rock Shox hat an meiner augenscheinlich NIX gemacht, Händler ums Eck macht selber und seitdem tuts!

Wer das ist, verrat ich nur als PM, sonst läufts noch unter Schleichwerbung. Außerdem hat er dann so viel zu tun, dass er keine Zeit mehr hat mit mir zu biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. März 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Außerdem hat er dann so viel zu tun, dass er keine Zeit mehr hat mit mir zu biken.


 Das glaube ich auch.  Glückspilz! Aber wie gesagt - wenn eine wirklich eingeschickt werden muß - ist das 2. Bike am drannsten. Was anderes kann / will ich mir nicht leisten. Und der Händler hat sonst mein vollstes Vertrauen, zumal ich nicht umsonst noch 40 km fahre. Aber hier zu Hause macht es glaube ich auch keiner der 4 etablierten Bikedealer... Was soll´s - zum Glück geht so ein Teil nicht jeden Tag kaputt....


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2011)

Mein Schraubendreher hat zwar die Gabel und das Tretlager hingekriegt. Aber ich hatte heute ein recht schwammiges Gefühl beim runterheizen eines Trails. Angehalten und was wars  das Hauptlager im A ... llerwertesten, alles schlackert ... so ein '?&%$* .

Am Montag bring ich den armen Roten Teufel wieder hin und zieh den Schrauberling erstmal auf Links. Denn das sollte er schon sehen, dafür bring ich's ja hin. Das nächste was ich mal lernen sollte selber zu machen.

Dafür haben die Waldarbeiter aber wieder einen Trail schön freigeräumt. War zumindest die gute Machricht heute .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. März 2011)

@sirrah - man kann nicht alles können....ich jedenfalls würde auch alles selber machen wollen....aber ich weiß, dass der Versuch es zu lernen schon zum scheitern verurteilt ist. Vom ganzen Spezialwerkzeug mal abgesehen, würden mir meine linke Hände alles kaputt machen.
Dafür gibt es ja den Händler.... Solltest ihn wirklich mal den Kopf waschen. Ich habe nun auch schon den 3. - aber der ist ganz o.k. 
Leider macht er wie gesagt nix an den Gabeln....aber der Rest ist 
Mein Mitleid.....


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. März 2011)

*So wir waren auch unterwegs, mei was für ein Wetter!!!  
Und das Bike fuhr! Kein Gabel stress 
Samstag Kletter, Heute Bike Tour 

















*


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2011)

@Barbarissima

Also bei mir in der Gegend hättest du nichts verpasst


----------



## fatz (13. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine neue/gebrauchte Gabel anschaffen muss, dann wird es auf gar keinen Fall mehr eine Fox. Die ist zwar ok, aber dieses Theater beim Service - einschicken, wochenlang warten,  bis sie endlich wieder da ist und dann noch eine Menge Kohle liegen lassen -


seh ich auch so. hab an der fox gabel nie was warten lassen, bis ich sie ausgebaut hab 
und am daempfer auch nicht. fuer die gesparte kohle kann ich mir locker einen neuen
kaufen, wenn er das handtuch wirft, aber bis dato tut er klaglos seinen dienst.


> das geht bestimmt auch unkomplizierter  Rock Shox und DT Swiss haben auch ordentliche Gabeln  Da wird sich bestimmt was Hübsches auftreiben lassen


du hast marzocchi vergessen. ich find die mx comp eta 120mm die ich vor dem stereo
im hardtail gefahren hab immer noch eine richtig gute gabel, vor allem fuer die gut 300
euro, die das ding mal gekostet hat.

aber mal was anders: hast du ein foto von der abgerissenen schraube?


----------



## Cortina (13. März 2011)

@Ostwandlager muß man auf dem Tandem die KM nicht durch zwei teilen 

@Jörg, das mit dem Hauptlager ist ärgerlich.
Nachdem Du aber Deinen Händler umgekrempelt hast würde ich es trotzdem selbst wechseln.
Außerdem arbeiten umgekrempelte Händler schlechter 

@Bärbel und fatz ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, daß der die Schraube nicht rausbekommt, würde mich auch mal interessieren wie die abgerissen ist. 
So lange das Gewinde nicht matsch ist sollte man das vorsichtig rausbekommen. Hab letzt erst ne Schraube mit einem linksschneidenen Bohrer rausbekommen. 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (13. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab letzt erst ne Schraube mit einem linksschneidenen Bohrer rausbekommen.



na es gibt da noch ein paar andere tricks. deswegen ja die frage nach dem foto


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Jörg, das mit dem Hauptlager ist ärgerlich.
> Nachdem Du aber Deinen Händler umgekrempelt hast würde ich es trotzdem selbst wechseln.
> Außerdem arbeiten umgekrempelte Händler schlechter



Ich zieh den danach ja wieder auf rechts , ist sonst so ne Sauerei. Hast Du durch Zufall ne gescheite Anleitung für das Wechseln von Lägern ? Oder irgendwer anders. 

Ich würds ja dann auch in der Tat selber machen. Aber leider habe ich davon noch keine Ahnung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. März 2011)

*Ich würde erst mal alles Ab- /Aufschrauben was man schrauben kann.
Dann hier im Forum suchen und schauen ob man damit weiterkommt:*

"AW: Ausbau Hauptlager Schwinge Cube Ams Comp 2006: 
Das große Lager neben dem Tretlager kam mir anfangs am schwierigsten vor, da man nicht wirklich genau sehen kann, wie es aufgebaut ist. Wie aber bereits hier beschrieben, muss man lediglich die Schraube auf der Antriebsseite entfernen. (Imbus auf der anderen Seite lediglich zum gegenhalten). Ich habe dann auf der Antriebsseite einfach eine längere Schraube eingedreht, und mit einem Gummihammer mehrmals "draufgehauen". Sitz anfangs etwas fest, gibt dann aber nach. Du treibst somit quasi den "Kern" aus. Die Lager sind dann noch drin, lassen sich aber ebenfalls leicht entfernen, indem Du von der anderen Seite einen langen dünnen Gegenstand ansetzt und dann auch wieder etwas mit dem Hammer nachhilfst. (Darauf achten, dass du den Ansatzpunkt auf dem Lager wechselst, damit du es beim austreiben nicht verkantest).

Dieses funktionierte auch bei den andern Lagern super. Zum eintreiben der neuen Lager, habe ich ( wo es möglich war), das neue Lager angesetzt, das vorher entfernte draufgelegt, eine Schraube durch die beiden Lager gesteckt, und dann hinten eine Unterlegscheibe und eine Mutter angebracht. Damit lässt sich das neue Lager dann prima einziehen:

Also (Lager alt)(Lager neu) II RahmenII (Unterlegscheibe)(Mutter).

Lager alt auf Lager neu, damit du das neue nicht beschädigst. Zudem schließt es nicht immer ab, sondern muss manchmal auch ein bisschen versenkt werden. Funktioniert so super..."

*...und wenn was ganz doll klemmt und ich nicht weiter käme würd ich ne PN an fatz oder Andi schreiben 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## wiesi991 (13. März 2011)

hier gehts ja zz rund....

*foto aufgrund agb gelöscht...*


----------



## kubitix (13. März 2011)

@wiesi991

Hallo wiesi, versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, es kann ja jeder machen wozu er Spaß hat. Ich hab auch schon das ein  oder andere "Ballerspiel" am PC gespielt und bin ein Assasin´s Creed Fan. Ich bin mir, hoffe ich zumindest, aber immer bewußt das es sich hierbei um eine virtuelle Welt handelt.

Auf richtige Menschen schießen, mit was auch immer, ist nicht mein Ding. Mag jetzt Haarspalterei sein ist halt meine Meinung.

Stefan


----------



## wiesi991 (13. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> @wiesi991
> 
> Hallo wiesi, versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, es kann ja jeder machen wozu er Spaß hat. Ich hab auch schon das ein  oder andere "Ballerspiel" am PC gespielt und bin ein Assasin´s Creed Fan. Ich bin mir, hoffe ich zumindest, aber immer bewußt das es sich hierbei um eine virtuelle Welt handelt.
> 
> ...



Kann ich durchaus verstehn. Ohne hier eine Debatte lostreten zu wollen:
Ich kenne beide Welten, sowohl die virtuelle als auch die reale sehr gut. Und meiner Erfahrung nach gibts in der realen Welt kaum eine Teamsportart, die mit so wenig Agressivität und Gewalt (wie immer man das definieren will) auskommt sowie so tolerant und offen gegenüber Neulingen ist wie Paintball.... von der virtuellen ganz zu schweigen.


BTT: Hat von euch schon mal jmd die Federgabel und den Dämpfer eines AMS 125 (beide Fox) zu Toxoholics einschicken lassen? Wenn ja könntet ihr mir sagen, was da finanziell auf euch zugekommen ist, gern auch per PM?


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (13. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @Barbarissima
> 
> Also bei mir in der Gegend hättest du nichts verpasst




schöne Aussicht


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> .....
> 
> BTT: Hat von euch schon mal jmd die Federgabel und den Dämpfer eines AMS 125 (beide Fox) zu Toxoholics einschicken lassen? Wenn ja könntet ihr mir sagen, was da finanziell auf euch zugekommen ist, gern auch per PM?


 
Hier kannst du dir mal einen Eindruck verschaffen, was bei Toxoholics auf dich zu kommt.
Wenn du mal ein bisschen im Forum stöberst, dann findest du auch noch andere Anbieter für einen Service, die möglicherweise günstiger und schneller sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (14. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hier kannst du dir mal einen Eindruck verschaffen, was bei Toxoholics auf dich zu kommt.
> Wenn du mal ein bisschen im Forum stöberst, dann findest du auch noch andere Anbieter für einen Service, die möglicherweise günstiger und schneller sind.



die Standardkosten kenn ich (leider  ) schon. Es geht mir eher um die Versand und Ausbaukomponente....

Wegen der anderen Anbieter: ich wollte meinem Händler einen Gefallen tun, da mir dieser bis jetzt immer sehr entgegengekommen ist.


----------



## Route66 (14. März 2011)

Hi,



Cortina schrieb:


> "AW: Ausbau Hauptlager Schwinge Cube Ams Comp 2006:
> .... Wie aber bereits hier beschrieben, muss man lediglich die Schraube auf der Antriebsseite entfernen. (Imbus auf der anderen Seite lediglich zum gegenhalten). Ich habe dann auf der Antriebsseite einfach eine längere Schraube eingedreht, und mit einem Gummihammer mehrmals "draufgehauen". Sitz anfangs etwas fest, gibt dann aber nach. Du treibst somit quasi den "Kern" aus. Die Lager sind dann noch drin, lassen sich aber ebenfalls leicht entfernen, indem Du von der anderen Seite einen langen dünnen Gegenstand ansetzt und dann auch wieder etwas mit dem Hammer nachhilfst. (Darauf achten, dass du den Ansatzpunkt auf dem Lager wechselst, damit du es beim austreiben nicht verkantest).
> ...
> *...und wenn was ganz doll klemmt und ich nicht weiter käme würd ich ne PN an fatz oder Andi schreiben
> ...



lässt sich die Achse des Hauptlager einigermassen gut aus- und wieder einbauen? 
ich würde meins jetzt gerne mal kontrollieren und ggf. nachfetten bevor die Achse womöglich eingelaufen ist. 
Die Nadellager selbst hab ich mir im örtlichen Handel bereits besorgt, die Achse ist aber halt leider was Cube eigenes.

Das Bike ist ein 2007er Stereo:






[/URL][/IMG] 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. März 2011)

weiviel km hats/wurds schonmal geserviced?
ich machs normal wenns knackt oder einmal im jahr. mach mittlerweile auch die industrielager auf und spritz fett nach. klingt komisch - hilft aber
fatz macht übrigens nix dran, solangs läuft..


----------



## Cortina (14. März 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Hi,
> lässt sich die Achse des Hauptlager einigermassen gut aus- und wieder einbauen?



Oh je Du verwechselst da was, ich habe das noch nicht gemacht sondern nur Jörg geschrieben wie es es machen "würde". Außerdem habe ich nach dem Ausbau eines AMS im Forum gesucht und nicht Stereo.

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen so lange es nicht knackt oder sonstwie Probleme macht, ich handle das auch mit den FOX Teilen so, "never touch a running system".
Wenns dann nach drei Jahren kaputt ist kostet ein neuer wie dreimal servicen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. März 2011)

_*Frühling* _- oh Du in Deiner herrlichen Wonne,
schickst uns die rettende, wärmende Sonne.
Blumen die blühen und herrlich gut riechen,
Vögel die zwitschern, Insekten die kriechen....
Alles wird farbig und ansehlich bunt,
der letzte "Verseuchte" wird endlich gesund!

Doch Eins ist am Schönsten - der Sonne Gebaren,
nun kann man auch endlich im Freien gut fahren.
Früh, Mittags, Abend - einfach zu allen Zeiten,
macht´s Spaß jetzt - 3 x "Es lebe das Biken!"

Einen Tusch noch auf den Frühling - der dies möglich macht,
und jetzt raus in die Wildnis und Fotos gemacht. 

Cubes von Vorne, Seitlich, von Oben und Hinten,
Bergauf, auf der Geraden und Abwärts beim Sprinten!
Fotos ganz einfach von jeder Aktion,
und her damit dann - zur Präsentation!

So sehen diese dann zahlreiche Freunde -
"Es lebe die aktive Würflergemeinde!"

Tolle und unfallfreie Saison 2011 wünschen Euch Spuri & Spurin


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2011)

*Mann o Mann war das schön **

*
*Ich bin noch ganz gerührt von eurem Frühlingsgedicht oder besser gesagt, diesem Kleinod der Poesie*


----------



## Dämon__ (14. März 2011)

Kann zwar nicht so toll dichten aber dafür ein schönes Feuerchen machen.
So wird hier der Winter vertrieben.


----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Bärbel und fatz ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, daß der die Schraube nicht rausbekommt, würde mich auch mal interessieren wie die abgerissen ist.
> So lange das Gewinde nicht matsch ist sollte man das vorsichtig rausbekommen. Hab letzt erst ne Schraube mit einem linksschneidenen Bohrer rausbekommen.
> 
> Grüße
> Guido


 
Das matschige Gewinde ist aber wohl das Problem  

Mein Händler will jetzt das Loch, in dem die abgebrochene Schraube steckt, samt Schraube aufbohren und eine Buchse reinstecken, in die dann wieder eine original große Schraube passt. Das Problem ist jetzt wohl, die passende Buchse zu finden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und wenn das nix wird, dann wurde mir aus dem Forum noch die Hilfe angeboten 



*@Dämon*
Das Feuer hat natürlich noch den enormen Vorteil, dass man sich gleich noch eine Wurst grillen kann


----------



## Cortina (14. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das Problem ist jetzt wohl, die passende Buchse zu finden



Zeig ihm mal das oder gib bei google mal Helicoil ein.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (14. März 2011)

Hallo Bärbel,

ohne dir jetzt "Angst" machen zu wollen, Helicoil bzw. Buchse würde ich gründlich überlegen. Es stellt sich die Frage ob die Wandstärke der PM - Aufnahme nach aus-, aufbohren noch ausreichend vorhanden ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Gabelhersteller das ablehnen würde. Gut, der hat natürlich wirtschaftlich andere Interessen, aber wir diskutieren hier über die Bremsaufnahme und nicht den Halter der Trinkflasche. Ich hab auch schon ein PM Gewinde nach und etwas tiefer geschnitten und kann gut damit leben, aufbohren .

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (14. März 2011)

Ein Lob dem Pöt und dem Feuerteufel.

Da wirds einem doch gleich viel wärmer.

@Bärbel: Da das ganze ja eh schon verhunzt ist: 
Bei mir hat es mal funktioniert, dass die Schraube von alleine raus kam als ich sie durchbohrt habe. Da hat sich quasi die Spannung gelöst und sie ist zerbröselt. Versuche mal selbst die Schraube zu durchbohren. Vielleicht tut sich dann von selbst was (OK, vielleicht hatte ich nur Glück...)

Grüße

Little Boomer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Dämon *Das Feuer hat natürlich noch den enormen Vorteil, dass man sich gleich noch eine Wurst grillen kann


  Typisch Frau - eben noch hin & weg von der Kraft des geflügelten Wortes....und dann doch nicht von nur Luft und Liebe leben können, sondern gleich nach der Wurst anderer Männer schielen. Dieses Stück Nahrung wiederum vergönnt einen ungeahnten Kraftzuwachs, der an Schrauben ausgelassen......ach ich rede lieber nicht weiter...

Aber immerhin hast Du mir als einzige Anerkennung zukommen lassen & damit Deine poetische Seite aufblitzen lassen....

Daher möchte ich mich auch mal äußern:
Vom Bikeschrauben habe ich zwar nicht so die Ahnung, aber Schrauben gibt es ja quasi überall. Und wenn mir so etwas früher passiert ist, habe ich auch mit einem 2-3 Nummern kleineren Bohrer die Schraube aus dem Gewinde ausgebohrt - ohne dieses zu beschädigen. Der Rest lies sich irgendwie raus ziehen oder ausschütteln. Von daher gebe ich LittleBoomer im Prinzip recht..... Aber wäre ohne Gewähr. 
Schade, dass es sich so übel entwickelt hat.


----------



## kubitix (14. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber immerhin hast Du mir als einzige Anerkennung zukommen lassen & damit Deine poetische Seite aufblitzen lassen



Sorry Spuri heute bin ich irgendwie nicht so poetisch, ich guck seit ein paar Stunden Nachrichten und bin eher technischer Stimmung.



spurhalter schrieb:


> Und wenn mir so etwas früher passiert ist, habe ich auch mit einem 2-3 Nummern kleineren Bohrer die Schraube aus dem Gewinde ausgebohrt - ohne dieses zu beschädigen. Der Rest lies sich irgendwie raus ziehen oder ausschütteln.



Das ist vom Prinzip her so in Ordnung, nur so wie ich Bärbel verstehe reden wir nicht mehr nur von einer abgerissenen Schraube, sondern auch von einem verhunzten PM - Gewinde. Also Schraube ausbohren und dann müßte sich das Gewinde noch nachschneiden lassen, ich zweifele. Ist aber alles Ferndiagnose ohne wirklich zu wissen was los ist. Insofern ist es richtig und wichtig Bärbel Denkanstöße zu geben.

Stefan


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber immerhin hast Du mir als einzige Anerkennung zukommen lassen & damit Deine poetische Seite aufblitzen lassen....



von mir gabs aber auch nen 

Ich geh jetzt mal ins Bett. Guts Nächtle

LittleBoomer

PS: Wenn ich mal wieder in FFO bin, muß ich Dich unbedingt mal persönlich kennenlernen. Dann lade ich Dich auf ne Pizza im Ramses (Slubice) ein.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. März 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> von mir gabs aber auch nen
> Ich geh jetzt mal ins Bett. Guts Nächtle
> LittleBoomer PS: Wenn ich mal wieder in FFO bin, muß ich Dich unbedingt mal persönlich kennenlernen. Dann lade ich Dich auf ne Pizza im Ramses (Slubice) ein.


 Ja, war ja nicht ganz so ernst gemeint. Auch kubitix und allen Anderen sei verziehen - schlechte Zeiten für Poesie.  
Das mit dem Gewinde nachschneiden versteht sich dann fast von selbst - also meine, das hatte ich dann so weiter gedacht - aber nicht geschrieben. Hoffen wir für unsere Mc Barbara das Beste. 

@LittleBoomer  Gern doch, woher, warum kennst Du FFO und das Ramses jenseits der Oder  
Wenn Du nicht allzu oft hier bist - gibt es auch beim 2. mal eine "Gegeneinladung" zum "Ciao Italia" im SMC. 

http://www.qype.com/place/27653-Ristorante-Ciao-Italia-Frankfurt-Oder-

Da lasse ich so manchmal etwas Euronen und baue Gewicht auf. 
So und nun "Gute Nacht!" erst einmal zurück - werde Morgen mal nach der Antwort sehen.....


----------



## fatz (14. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Helicoil bzw. Buchse würde ich gründlich überlegen. Es stellt sich die Frage ob die Wandstärke der PM - Aufnahme nach aus-, aufbohren noch ausreichend vorhanden ist.


helicoil sollte eigentlich noch gehen. das braucht recht wenig platz. bei einer gewindebuchse
wird's sehr eng. 

die frage ist, ob der radlhaendler so der richtige war. eine stahlschraube aus alu rausbohren
ist verdammt schwer. da musst schon sehr gut treffen und auch dann verlaeuft das noch
gern ins alu. ausserdem duerfte das gewinde noch OK sein, sonst waer die schraube
nicht abgerissen, sondern wuerde sich leer drehen. mein ansatz waer, falls die schraube
halbwegs "ebenerdig" abgerissen ist, oben einen schlitz reindremeln und den 
schraubenzieher nehmen. oder zumindest mal die schraube mit dem dremel fuer's
aufbohren vorbereiten. ahja, wd40 und alu aufwaermen sind auch keine doofe idee.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. März 2011)

Mit dem richtigem Werkzeug dürfte das ausbohren kein Problem sein, wichtig ist das die Gabel richtig eingespannt ist in einer Standbohrmaschiene, geh mal in eine Schlosserei die können dir bestimmt helfen. Radhändler haben so was normalerweise nicht.
Helicoil wenn nötig würde ich mit Hochleistungskleber einkleben!


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. März 2011)

So sieht es aus und wie Fatz es schon richtigerweise gesagt hatte, vorher mit dem Dremel eine kleine Zentrierung anbringen.
Dann würde ich mit D=3,5mm bohren und mit dem kleinsten Linksausdreher versuchen, die Schraube rauszudrehen. Klappt das nicht, mit Kernlochbohrer 5mm komplett aufbohren und Gewinde nachschneiden, oder dann für Helicoilgewinde bohren, aber das sollte normal immer funktionieren. Der Radladen hört sich nicht gerade kompetent an.


----------



## fatz (15. März 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mit D=3,5mm bohren und mit dem kleinsten Linksausdreher versuchen, die Schraube rauszudrehen. Klappt das nicht


...steckt der rest vom linksausdreher in der schraube....
das ist der nervenkitzel an den dingern. deswegen erstmal dremel und schraubenzieher.

wie auch immer, ich wuerd das nicht beim radladen machen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Route66 (15. März 2011)

Hi Andi,



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> weiviel km hats/wurds schonmal geserviced?
> ich machs normal wenns knackt oder einmal im jahr. mach mittlerweile auch die industrielager auf und spritz fett nach. klingt komisch - hilft aber
> fatz macht übrigens nix dran, solangs läuft..



da wurde noch nichts dran gemacht, hab allerdings auch KEINE Probleme mit knarzen oder wackeln und ich wollte halt mal dafür sorgen, dass das noch eine Weile so bleibt. 
Km hats erst ca. 6000 drauf, hatte das Rahmenset nach dem Kauf fast 3 Jahre im Keller liegen  

Werde mir aber doch mal vorsogrlich eine Achse besorgen. Bei H&S gibts das Schraubenset für dieses Modell ja leider nicht mehr, habs zumindest nicht gefunden. 



			
				Cortina schrieb:
			
		

> h je Du verwechselst da was, ich habe das noch nicht gemacht sondern nur Jörg geschrieben wie es es machen "würde". Außerdem habe ich nach dem Ausbau eines AMS im Forum gesucht und nicht Stereo.
> 
> Ich würde die Finger davon lassen so lange es nicht knackt oder sonstwie Probleme macht, ich handle das auch mit den FOX Teilen so, "never touch a running system".
> Wenns dann nach drei Jahren kaputt ist kostet ein neuer wie dreimal servicen.


Guido, war mir schon klar, dass Du vom AMS sprichst, aber da scheint die Konstuktion des Hauptlagers mit der Achse und den Nadellagerhülsen zumindest ähnlich zu sein.
Werds aber vermuglich doch erst mal ruhen lassen bis es sich meldet. 
Mache ich mit meinen Dämpfern ja genauso. Und beim Giant hatte ichs ja auch so gemacht, die Lager erst gewechselt als sie schon komplett festgerostet waren...  

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Route66 (15. März 2011)

@ Bärbel

nach allem was ich zum Thema "abgerissene Schraube" hier lese denke ich, dass es das Beste ist wenn Du das Casting komplett tauschst. 

Wenn Dir das Neuteil zu teuer ist oder sich das nicht mehr rentiert würde ich nach einer gebrauchten Gabel ausschau halten und dann umbauen. 
Evtl. kannst Du ja günstig eine defekte Gabel gleichen Typs ergattern? Da könnte ja alles defekt sein bis auf das Casting eben. 
Was ist das denn genau für eine Gabel? Und welches Baujahr? 


Nur mal so. 
Hab zwar auch schon Erfahrung mit dem Ausbohren von Schrauben aber in diesem Fall und an dieser Stelle würde ich mir jegliches Gebastel gut überlegen. (und schon gar keinen Radschrauber da ran lassen ohne dass ich genau wüsste was er damit treibt!)

Gruß
Marko


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. März 2011)

> ...steckt der rest vom linksausdreher in der schraube....
> das ist der nervenkitzel an den dingern. deswegen erstmal dremel und schraubenzieher.


Bin schon von etwas Gefühl ausgegangen, nicht von Barbarissmas fehlendem Anzugsdrehmomentgefühl


----------



## Beorn (15. März 2011)

Dabei sieht Barbarissima aus, als könnte sie kein Wässerchen trüben! Und dann so ein Schraubensalat!


----------



## fatz (15. März 2011)

na eine m6 kriegt jede(r) ab. und wie heisst's doch so schoen:
nach ganz fest, kommt ganz ab. und dann kommt ganz viel arbeit.


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Dabei sieht Barbarissima aus, als könnte sie kein Wässerchen trüben! Und dann so ein Schraubensalat!


Täusch dich nicht  Das jahrelange Kampfsporttraining hat offensichtlich doch Spuren hinterlassen 


Ich habe mich jetzt mal intensiv mit euren Tips auseinander gesetzt und werde heute Abend noch mal zum Händler fahren und mit ihm das Ganze besprechen. Also schon mal vielen Dank für euer Coaching 
Grundsätzlich arbeitet der sehr gewissenhaft und würde sicher eher die Finger von der Sache lassen, bevor er irgendwelchen Mist baut. 

Das komplette Casting austauschen wäre Plan B  Und der muss erst ran, wenn Plan A (siehe oben) in die Hose gegangen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (15. März 2011)

dann Daumen drücken das Plan A funktioniert


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Täusch dich nicht  Das jahrelange Kampfsporttraining hat offensichtlich doch Spuren hinterlassen


 Naja, wie soll ich es Dir sagen - "Origami" ist kein Kampfsport Bärbel.......
Trotzdem alles Gute für Plan A


----------



## fatz (16. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Naja, wie soll ich es Dir sagen - "Origami" ist kein Kampfsport Bärbel.......


na, ich hab da immer fuerchterlich damit gekaempft. aber vielleicht macht sie ja auch mikado oder kibotu


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. März 2011)

oder KiTu oder sogar das fiese Soduko


----------



## Cortina (16. März 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> oder KiTu oder sogar das fiese Soduko


Dr. BoomLittle you made my day *ROFL*


----------



## blutbuche (16. März 2011)

....mal was ansderes : hat jemand ein 09er stereo in 16 zoll zu verkaufen ? user wicked style sucht eins !!!! danke !!!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Dr. BoomLittle you made my day *ROFL*



gern doch  Wobei ich mich ganz schön blamiert habe: Es heißt ja Sudoku...

Habe ich es überlesen oder warum bist Du vorübergehend nicht fahrbereit ?
Auf jeden Fall an dieser Stelle auch von mir mal gute Besserung. 
Das Zusammenwachsen meines Schlüsselbeins verzögert sich irgendwie auch noch, so dass meine Touren derzeit eher unspektakulär ausfallen....

Grüße in den Süden....

LittleBoomer


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Naja, wie soll ich es Dir sagen - "Origami" ist kein Kampfsport Bärbel.......
> Trotzdem alles Gute für Plan A


 


fatz schrieb:


> na, ich hab da immer fuerchterlich damit gekaempft. aber vielleicht macht sie ja auch mikado oder kibotu


 


LittleBoomer schrieb:


> oder KiTu oder sogar das fiese Soduko


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2011)

Es hieß Sushi und es war ein echter Kampf mit dem Zeug


----------



## blutbuche (16. März 2011)

der püh-smily is entzückend !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (16. März 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Habe ich es überlesen oder warum bist Du vorübergehend nicht fahrbereit ?
> Auf jeden Fall an dieser Stelle auch von mir mal gute Besserung.
> Das Zusammenwachsen meines Schlüsselbeins verzögert sich irgendwie auch noch, so dass meine Touren derzeit eher unspektakulär ausfallen....
> 
> ...



Na ja, erst ne Woche Messe in München, dann Froonkreich, diese Woche in Südtirol unterwegs und ach ja ganz nebenbei, ich hab nen Leistenbruch der operiert werden soll und danach bin ich erst mal 20 Tage "out of order".

Die OP soll nun nächste Woche sein aber wir sind ja in Italien, mal sehen ob der Termin nun eingehalten wird 

Danach gelobe ich Besserung, ich werde wieder weniger arbeiten und mehr biken 

Grüße an den Norden

Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> gelobe ich Besserung, ich werde wieder weniger arbeiten und mehr biken
> 
> Grüße an den Norden
> 
> Guido



Oh man, da zieh ich mit ... weniger arbeiten, mehr biken .


----------



## blutbuche (16. März 2011)

jepp - richtige einstellung - das leben is kurz ....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Es hieß Sushi und es war ein echter Kampf mit dem Zeug http://www.smilies.4-user.de/


 


Cortina schrieb:


> Die OP soll nun nächste Woche sein .....Danach gelobe ich Besserung, ich werde wieder weniger arbeiten und mehr biken


 Wenn das so einfach wäre.... Aber versuchen kann man es ja...
Ansonsten viel Erfolg bei der OP & besorg Dir vorher vieeeel Lesestoff


----------



## Cortina (18. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> Cortina schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vinschgau kenn ich nur durchs Gleitschirmfliegen, zum Biken war ich noch nocht dort.
> ...



Hi fatz

gestern Abend eine Woche Vinschgau (Latsch) im Juli gebucht und wehe das taugt nix 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (18. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> gestern Abend eine Woche Vinschgau (Latsch) im Juli gebucht und wehe das taugt nix


und wie das taugt. lass bloss die finger vom vinschger zugtrail. der ist mist.
hab ich dir die tracks schon geschickt?


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

Achja, wenn du gerade am verschicken bist  (ich melde mich mal bei dir, sollte ich dieses Jahr mich dorthin treiben lassen 

@ Cortina, ausführliche Berichte, Bilder und Actionvideos sind hier sehr erwünscht


----------



## Cortina (18. März 2011)

Nein, hast Du mir noch nicht geschickt. 

Ich bin gerade ein wenig am googlen - war eben am Eisjöchl 

Ich sag schon mal Danke 

Natürlich wird es auch Bilder geben, nur Videos mach ich nicht.

Hab mir auch mal das TrailsBook bestellt, mal sehen was da noch so drinnen ist.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## BrotherMo (18. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> und wie das taugt. lass bloss die finger vom vinschger zugtrail. der ist mist.
> hab ich dir die tracks schon geschickt?


 
hallo fatz,
warum ist der mist? den hatte ich mir vorgenommen??? 

Danke für deine info! 

Gruß Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. März 2011)

BrotherMo schrieb:


> warum ist der mist? den hatte ich mir vorgenommen???


hat am anfang ein paar echt nette stellen, aber dann geht's staendig auf und ab.
runter musst du absenken, rauf eigentlich mit sattel oben fahren. letzeres ist 
aber gar nicht so ungefaehrlich, weil's teilweise recht schmal ist und rechts
oft sehr steil runtergeht. sowas mag ich ned. ich halt's da mit stuntzi:
ein trail hat abwaerts zu gehen. punkt! davon gibt's im vinschgau jede menge,
also was soll ich mir den schmarrn antun.
ausserdem braet dir am sonnberg im sommer die sonne das hirn ausm helm.

alle die zu faul sind sich die tracks einzeln von mountainbike.bz runterzuziehen
kurze pn mit emailadresse. meine sind aber stand von vor ca. 1jahr. nochmal
checken schaded also nicht.


----------



## barbarissima (18. März 2011)

*@Guido*
Von mir gibt es auch noch ein festes Daumendrücken für die OP


----------



## Schelle (18. März 2011)

@Cortina
Wie ich schon mal geschrieben, mein Mitleid hast Du. Bin am 02.03. am Nabelbruch operiert worden und darf laut Aussage meiner Ärztin erst Mitte April aufs Bike. Und dann erstmal nur mit Bandage...


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. März 2011)

Hauptlager am AMS 125 gewechselt und schon ist alles wieder ne Runde stabiler .

@Guido: Wir drücken Dir auch mal die Daumen, aber Du bist ja zu Hause dann auch in besten Händen. Seh zu, dass Du zügig wieder auf dem Damm bist .

Grüße aus Eschenhahn


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

Sorry, aber heute gab es was neues. Es wurde kein Cube mehr ....








Aber ich bleibe dem Forum treu, wer weiss vielleicht gibt es ja mal wieder Cube Nachwuchs


----------



## Dämon__ (18. März 2011)

*Ah endlich da... Glückwunsch.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (18. März 2011)

Hallo  Guido,

auch von Susanne und mir schon mal vorab alles Gute und die besten Genesungswünsche. Ist schon eine nervige Zeit danach, ich bin letztes Jahr im Juli an einem Nabelbruch operiert worden. Im Anschluß 7 Wochen lang max 2 Kilogramm heben, irgendwann macht das keinen Spaß mehr. :kotz:

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (18. März 2011)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

danke danke aber ich hab wahrscheinlich weniger Angst als der Arzt bzw. in diesem Fall die Ärztin.

Dazu kommt, dass die Ärztin eine Freundin von uns ist und die OTA meine bessere Hälfte, wir sind sozusagen "unter uns" 

Außerdem ist es nur ein "kleiner Leistenbruch", ein Nabelbruch ist da schon schlimmer und ich kann nach 20 Tagen wieder voll loslegen 

Aber nun zu den wichtigen Dingen:

*GLÜCKWUNSCH mzaskar zum neuen Bike 

Auch wenns ne seltsamme Firma ist, die können nicht mal ihren Namen richtig schreiben, die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen komplett verkehrt rum angebracht...ne ne ne das geht ja gar nicht...und fürn son Pfusch noch so viel Geld verlangen *

Außerdem freue ich mich schon auf Forumstreffen!

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2011)

ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen  

Morgen ist Basteltag


----------



## barbarissima (18. März 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Also der Rahmen sieht schon mal richtig klasse aus  Bin schon sehr gespannt auf das Ergebnis deines Basteltages 


*@Guido*
Und während der OP gönnen sich die Frauen zwischendurch ein Käffchen und ein Sahneschnittchen


----------



## Cortina (18. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Guido* Und während der OP gönnen sich die Frauen zwischendurch ein Käffchen und ein Sahneschnittchen



So lange ich auch mein Café Macchiato bekomme soll mir das recht sein


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

der nico rahmen gefällt !!! glückwunsch - bin auf die bilder vom fertigen bike gespannt   ach ja : hab´heut´meine neuen xlc pedale bekommen . FREU !!!!! grüsse, kati


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2011)

pedale sind nie verkehrt. meine synchros liegen übern sommer ganz alleine im schrank :/..

mal ein kurzer test:




wie gesagt..nur eine kurze testaufnahme. Wollte wissen ob es sich lohnt die stelle abzufilmen.. ich denke ich werd den gesamten weg mal aufzeichnen, oder?! 

[musikauswahl: itunes - sortieren nach dauer - 24 sec. --> passt.  - übrigens follow me soundtrack ]


----------



## fatz (18. März 2011)

@guido:
alles gute mit deiner op!

zum thema pedale:
hab mir grad die rausgelassen: http://www.xpedo.com/pedals/mx13.htm
test letztes wochenende auf zwei doch recht hantigen trails mit leichten bergschuhen war durchwegs gut
und die dinger wiegen grad mal 380g

@zaskar:
viel spass, vor allem beim putzen


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2011)

...mag die glatten pins nicht - lieber ordentlich grippige madenschrauben ..


----------



## mzaskar (19. März 2011)

Dann Versuchs mal mit Twenty6 Prerunner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> So lange ich auch mein Café Macchiato bekomme soll mir das recht sein


Schaunmermal  Intravenös vielleicht


----------



## fatz (19. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...mag die glatten pins nicht - lieber ordentlich grippige madenschrauben ..



ueber mangelnden gripp hab ich mich nicht beschweren koennen, trotz dreckiger
bergschuhsohle. die vielen pins in der mitte machens. hatte neulich leihweise andere
mit weniger madenpins in der mitte, die waren gruslig.


----------



## Bocacanosa (19. März 2011)

Muss einfach nur mal kurz ein wenig jammern....


Morgen soll tolles Wetter werden und meine Bestellung (AMS 125) ist noch nicht da. 

Muss ich die erste große Tour des Jahres noch mit dem Acid fahren... 



Danke fürs zuhören!


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Muss einfach nur mal kurz ein wenig jammern....
> 
> 
> Morgen soll tolles Wetter werden und meine Bestellung (AMS 125) ist noch nicht da.
> ...



Kopf hoch ! Auch mit dem Acid wird das morgen ne tolle Tour werden und die Freude wenn das AMS da ist, ist umso größer .


----------



## chrisle (19. März 2011)

was soll ich denn sagen?
mein HPC team ist gebaut - aber nicht rechtzeitig versendet worden.
jetzt darf ich morgen mit meinem 15 jahre alten specialized rennrad auf der straße rumgurken :kotz:


----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2011)

Beileid


----------



## Bocacanosa (20. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Kopf hoch ! Auch mit dem Acid wird das morgen ne tolle Tour werden und die Freude wenn das AMS da ist, ist umso größer .




Hast recht gehabt. War toll! Ein schöner "Abschied" für den Säure Würfel...


49 km 1250 hm... 

http://runkeeper.com/user/RonnyF/activity/29031791 




@chrisle: Da hast Du es ein wenig schlechter getroffen als ich.


----------



## chrisle (20. März 2011)

naja bei dem wetter wars auch nett mit dem RR. wenn ich richtung schwarzwald gipfel schaue liegt da eh wieder etwas schnee.

denke dienstag hab ich mein würfel, dann muss ich "nur" noch fit sein


----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2011)

der frühling is da !!!!!!!!
20 grad , kein wind , sonne pur !!! I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icube (20. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Rock Shox und DT Swiss haben auch ordentliche Gabeln  Da wird sich bestimmt was Hübsches auftreiben lassen


Die Dt Swiss Gabeln sind super > unkomplizierter Service, top Verarbeitung und super Ansprechverhalten zu einem hammer Preis


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Hast recht gehabt. War toll! Ein schöner "Abschied" für den Säure Würfel...
> 
> 
> 49 km 1250 hm...
> ...



Siehste  und auch ne ordentlich Tourenleistung.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2011)

Man sieht auch kaum was es ist, aber ein super Tag um eine erste lange Ausfahrt mit dem neuen zu machen  




eine schöne Tour ueber 4 1/2 Stunden mit Pausen und Sonne geniessen


----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2011)

In freier Wildbahn sieht das Nico noch ein bisschen hübscher aus


----------



## Pedal41 (20. März 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> naja bei dem wetter wars auch nett mit dem RR. wenn ich richtung schwarzwald gipfel schaue liegt da eh wieder etwas schnee.
> 
> denke dienstag hab ich mein würfel, dann muss ich "nur" noch fit sein




macht doch Laune.......





bissle Grundlage mit dem RR schadet nichts......

Grüsse,


----------



## Stan_Ef (20. März 2011)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man die Schwalbe Reifen im Cube-Design herbekommt?

Ich meine die, die auf den aktuellen Modellen ab Werk drauf sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2011)

Meinst du die mit den farbigen Streifen


----------



## Stan_Ef (20. März 2011)

So ähnlich.

Die sind komplett anthrazit, haben nur einen schwarzen Streifen im Profil und die Aufschrift ist auch schwarz.

Edit:  Hier sind die verbaut: http://www.cube.eu/fullsuspension/hpa-series/fritzz-pro/


----------



## kubitix (20. März 2011)

Hallo Stan,

mußt du neues Bike kaufen, auf dem Stereo WLS 2011 sind auch die anthraziten drauf ist nicht ganz so teuer wie das Fritzz.

Spaß beiseite im Handel gib et die nit (soweit ich weiß).

Stefan

PS: Ich montiere bei WildWeibchen gerade black Skin, für die Fahrten zur Eisdiele müssen dann selbstverstänlich wieder die grauen drauf, ansonsten hilft nur schonen.


----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2011)

Sieh mal Kubitix: Wenn dein WildWeibchen ihr Stereo noch ein wenig stärker blau akzentuieren möchte, dann wären diese Reifen sehr hübsch  Die habe ich gerade bei der Suche nach Cube Reifen entdeckt


----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2011)

...


----------



## kubitix (20. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Sieh mal Kubitix: Wenn dein WildWeibchen ihr Stereo noch ein wenig stärker blau akzentuieren möchte, dann wären diese Reifen sehr hübsch  Die habe ich gerade bei der Suche nach Cube Reifen entdeckt



Hi Bärbel,

die sind ja mal extra verschärft, gibt´s die auch mit Blümchen drauf?

BTW ein bizzl was hat WildWeibchen ja schon gebläut.

Stefan

PS: Meine Reverb hat sie auch schon für gut befunden, ihre ist bestellt.


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (20. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> der frühling is da !!!!!!!!
> 20 grad , kein wind , sonne pur !!! I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!




ja war echt super heute am Dünsberg, kaum Schlamm, ganz im gegensatz zu gestern auffm Winterstein hat echt riesen Spaß gemacht


----------



## nen (21. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> der frühling is da !!!!!!!!
> 20 grad , kein wind


Das hat sich aber noch nicht bis in alle Höhen rumgesprochen 












Unten wird es aber schon langsam grün...


----------



## Cortina (22. März 2011)

*nen,

schön und vor allem Hammer Wetter 

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Mex4711 (22. März 2011)

oh ja, heute war das wetter echt mega.
konnte vorallem durch nen freien tag dies auch schön nutzen.
Ergebniss: 53km bei 581 hm

war echt schön zu fahren, grad bei dem wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2011)

Ich habs wieder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nach gerade mal zwei Wochen  konnte ich es heute wieder abholen  Und Plan A hat auch funktioniert  Die Probefahrt muss allerdings bis Freitag warten 

Danke noch mal für eure Tips  Wer weiß, wann ich mein AMS sonst wieder gesehen hätte


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2011)

Na dann kann es ja losgehen


----------



## kubitix (23. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich habs wieder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!, ich sach nur

Da sin ma dabei, mir sin priiiiiima, priiiiiiima cubinia, wir lieben unsre würfel, die Trails und auch den Schmutz, un wenn mer gut drauf sin dann wird auch mal geputzt!


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2011)

Ich werd´verrückt  Das war ja ein Gedicht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich werd´verrückt  Das war ja ein Gedicht


  Na, mehr oder weniger


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. März 2011)

*mei Bärbel, das freut mich...
Happy Trails
*


----------



## kubitix (23. März 2011)

Sind youtube links hier eigentlich erlaubt?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cz2xHI97TKo"]YouTube        - De HÃ¶hner - Viva Colonia 2008[/nomedia]

bis zum Refrain hören, Text ersetzen und üben für´s Würfelaner Treffen. Oder Text verbessern


----------



## OIRAM (23. März 2011)

*Hallo Bärbel

Das Gedicht von kubitix mußt Du Singen, ist im Original ein Lied.

Interpret: Höhner / Song: Viva Colonia

Im übrigen gibt´s hier im Cube Forum, viele gute Dichter und Songschreiber.  

Bin echt begeistert...

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## OIRAM (23. März 2011)

*uppps, Sekunden zu langsam...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. März 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *uppps, Sekunden zu langsam...*


 Egal - da simmer dabei...das ist prima...


----------



## mzaskar (23. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!, ich sach nur
> 
> Da sin ma dabei, mir sin priiiiiima, priiiiiiima cubinia, wir lieben unsre würfel, die Trails und auch den Schmutz, un wenn mer gut drauf sin dann wird auch mal geputzt!


Ich weiss ja nicht was du einwirfst  aber versuche es doch mal mit der Hälfte


----------



## fatz (23. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und Plan A hat auch funktioniert


dan erzaehl doch mal. wie hat er's rausgekriegt und wie war das gewinde beinand?



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was du einwirfst  aber versuche es doch mal mit der Hälfte


ah geh! es scheint doch ned schlecht zu sein. sagst und was es ist?


----------



## barbarissima (23. März 2011)

Ich habe gar nicht mehr gefragt, nur noch mein Rad geschnappt und das Weite gesucht  Mit dem Helicoil hat es aber scheinbar prima funktioniert 

So...und jetzt muss ich singen üben


----------



## Cortina (24. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


>





*Glückwunsch aber sag mal, wer von den vieren bist Du...na...lasss mich raten *


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Muss einfach nur mal kurz ein wenig jammern....
> 
> 
> Morgen soll tolles Wetter werden und meine Bestellung (AMS 125) ist noch nicht da.
> ...



Ist immer noch nicht da. Ist schon seit 3 Tagen bei DHL (*D*auert *H*alt *L*änger).


Naja, macht aber eigentlich nix, weil ich eh nicht fahren kann... 

Bekomme morgen oder nächste Woche ein Ganglion im rechten Daumengelenk entfernt. Wahrscheinlich operativ.  Und "ohne Daumen" am Lenker festhalten ist doof... 


Fazit: Jetzt habe ich kein Fahrrad mit dem ich eh nicht fahren kann...

...oder so! 




EDIT: Gerade Statusänderung bekommen: 
24.03.11 08:46                 Uhr                                                                                                                                                                              --                                                                                                                           
                                                                                Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (24. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ah geh! es scheint doch ned schlecht zu sein. sagst und was es ist?



naja eigentlich nix besonderes, mal ein guter Spätburgunder oder ein Portugieser, aber ein volljähriger Macallan ist auch nicht zu verachten.

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> naja eigentlich nix besonderes, mal ein guter Spätburgunder oder ein Portugieser, aber ein volljähriger Macallan ist auch nicht zu verachten.Stefan


 
Und ich dachte immer, auf der USS Enterprise macht der Replikator nur "Earl Grey" für den Captain - aber das sind wohl dann die Szenen, 
die immer rausgeschnitten werden. 
http://www.whiskyworld.de/detailb.htm?bestnr=M100-0112


----------



## kubitix (24. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, auf der USS Enterprise macht der Replikator nur "Earl Grey" für den Captain



Tarnung alles Tarnung


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. März 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Tarnung alles Tarnung


 Tja, der Bird of Prey machts es simpel außen, die NCC 1701 eben single innen.....


----------



## fatz (24. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, auf der USS Enterprise macht der Replikator nur "Earl Grey" für den Captain


warum faellt mir jetzt der anhalter ein?  "dried leafs in boiled water"


----------



## Friecke (25. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> warum faellt mir jetzt der anhalter ein?  "dried leafs in boiled water"


 
Hauptsache man hat sein Handtuch dabei


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. März 2011)

Ist es ein Zufall, dass das alles nun auf Seite 42 des Forums steht ?
(zumindest bei mir im unangemeldeten Zustand)

Grüße und genießt das Traumwetter.....

Little Boomer


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2011)

Das war andersrum  Fatz hat 42 gelesen und an den Anhalter gedacht


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. März 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Hauptsache man hat sein Handtuch dabei



So ist es


----------



## Stan_Ef (25. März 2011)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo man die Schwalbe Reifen im Cube-Design herbekommt?
> 
> Ich meine die, die auf den aktuellen Modellen ab Werk drauf sind.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. 

Die Reifen gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen, mein Händler hat die sogar da, aber 69 für einen Nobby Nic ist dann definitiv zu fett....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (25. März 2011)

Stan_Ef schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst.
> 
> Die Reifen gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen, mein Händler hat die sogar da, aber 69 für einen Nobby Nic ist dann definitiv zu fett....



wtf  ??? Da muss man ja mehrfach im Lotto gewonnen haben, damit einen dieser Preis kalt lässt. Verglichen mit 19,99 EUR bei Hibike (2010er Modell) oder 28,90 EUR Evo NN 2011 ....


----------



## sepalot (25. März 2011)

Ich war doch vor einiger Zeit bei uns am Buchstein spielen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8082057&postcount=2358

Der User Ray ist auch ab und zu dort zu finden. Von ihm gibt es auch paar Videos vom Spielen dort. Immer wieder schön an zu sehen 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6467/h

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6695/h

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11877/h

Auf seiner IBC-Video-Seite gibts auch paar schöne Videos aus dem Fichtelgebirge.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/users/view/3339

Ist immer wieder schön an zu sehen, wie so manche Passage gemeistert wird  mit Stereo oder Liteville .


----------



## fatz (26. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das war andersrum  Fatz hat 42 gelesen und an den Anhalter gedacht



ned ganz . hab nur an die geschichte mit dem tee und den vogonen denken muessen.


----------



## Cortina (26. März 2011)

Hallo,

erst die gute Nachricht, ich Lebe noch 

Die schlechte, ich lass 'n ie wieder ne OP mit lokaler Anästhesie machen.

Auch wenn die Stimmung während der OB ganz lustig war (alles Freunde und Bekannte von uns) aber soooooo ganz live dabei zu sein ist dann doch nicht mein Ding, war schon heftig 

Mit Zudröhen  ist leider nicht, weil ich es eben vermeiden wollte mich mit mit Chemie vollzupumpen.

Also Mädels und Jungs, raus mit Euch, Biken und Fotos machen, mir ist langweilig und ich brauch was zum lesen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erst die gute Nachricht, ich Lebe noch







Cortina schrieb:


> Die schlechte, ich lass 'n ie wieder ne OP mit lokaler Anästhesie machen. Auch wenn die Stimmung während der OB ganz lustig war (alles Freunde und Bekannte von uns) aber soooooo ganz live dabei zu sein ist dann doch nicht mein Ding, war schon heftig


Wäre auch nichts für mich. Ich fand ja schon die Schwarzwaldklinik zum 
:kotz: und das war ja Gott sei Dank noch nicht mal live .



Cortina schrieb:


> Mit Zudröhen  ist leider nicht, weil ich es eben vermeiden wollte mich mit mit Chemie vollzupumpen.


Wie, kein Alkohol  auch nicht der Operateur .




Cortina schrieb:


> Also Mädels und Jungs, raus mit Euch, Biken und Fotos machen, mir ist langweilig und ich brauch was zum lesen
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Das machen wir Guido und nehmen Dich in Gedanken mit auf die Trails.

Gruß Joerg und Tina  

PS: Guido, eine Sache müssen wir noch fix üben ... denn Du bist ja Krank. Wenn Du Krank bist, kannst Du Dich ja nicht bewegen (zumindest solange noch wer anders im Raum ist) - also ist der wichtigste Satz: "Schatz, kannst Du mir mal xyz" xyz kannst Du hier mit allem ersetzen. xyz = die Fernbedienung holen; ein Bier holen; was zu Essen machen; mir den Rücken kratzen .... lasse Deiner Fantasie freien lauf. Klappt immer  .... oh man warte mal, Tina wird das hier ja auch lesen .... Telefonstreich, Telefonstreich, ich war's nicht, ich war's nicht ...


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erst die gute Nachricht, ich Lebe noch
> 
> ...


 
Fein dass du wieder da bist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich glaube, es würde mich auch stören, wenn alle um mich rum bester Dinge sind, während ich mit offenem Bauch da liege  Gibt es eigentlich ein Video


----------



## Cortina (26. März 2011)

Bärbel, ein Video nicht aber Bilder während der OP und glaub mir die möchte hier keiner sehen 
Nur dadurch dass ich den Jungs und Mädels gnadenlos ausgesetzt war muß ich jetzt bei meinem nächten Deutschlandtrip, jede Menge Bier und sonstige Sachen besorgen, sonst wäre die Spritzen und Messer immer größer geworden 

Joerg da muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen, Ago ist in dieser Hinsicht viel zu gut, die würde sich sogar ein Bein rausreissen wenns helfen würde 

Und jetzt lösch das ganz schnell weider raus, wenn das Tina ließt brauchst Du nie wieder krank zu werden 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2011)

Ich fand das mit lokaler Betäubung gut, bis der Chefschnibbler " ... Verdammte Schei55e" gesagt hat. Danach wurde mir etwas in die Flasche gespritzt und mir war mir alles egal 

@Cortina 
Rasche Genesung


----------



## kubitix (26. März 2011)

Hallo Guido,

prima das du alles gut überstanden hast. Ich würd einfach nicht mehr dran denken und mich freuen das ich es hinter mich gebracht habe. Das schönste Gefühl nach meiner Nabelbruch - OP, "endlich hab ich den sch...... aus dem Kopf.

Die eigentliche Leidenszeit hat ja erst begonnen, ich durfte die ersten sechs Wochen maximal 2 Kilogramm heben. Ist am Anfang ganz lustig. Wenn du z.B. beim Großhändler an der Kasse stehst, den ganzen leichten Kram in den Einkaufswagen schaffst und am Schluß durch den Laden rufst:

Wildweibchen der große Karton mit Kopierpapier muß noch in den Wagen. 

Die Blicke der anderen Kunden waren jedenfalls einmalig. Allerdings so nach zwei, drei Wochen nervt´s gewaltig.

Da du heute noch keinen Roten genießen darfst, werde ich Einen für dich mittrinken, betrachte ihn als eingeschenkt.

Von WildWeibchen und mir die besten Genesungswünsche.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (26. März 2011)

Danke ihr zwei, ich muss jetzt ca. 2 Wochen langsam machen, aber Roten kann ich natürlich schon genießen, sonst würde ich auch verdursten außerdem hab ich schon genug für Euch alle mitgedrunken 

Bin da eher für natürliche Schmerzmittel frei nach dem Motto statt 100mg Diclophenac lieber 500ml Cabernet 

Grüße 
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Danke ihr zwei, ich muss jetzt ca. 2 Wochen langsam machen, aber Roten kann ich natürlich schon genießen, sonst würde ich auch verdursten außerdem hab ich schon genug für Euch alle mitgedrunken



Da machen wir gerade mit .... außerdem gibt es zwischendrin so nen Bananenlikör (scheint der große Bringer auf den Kanaren zu sein). Der schmeckt aber auch wirklich echt bananig.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bin da eher für natürliche Schmerzmittel frei nach dem Motto statt 100mg Diclophenac lieber 500ml Cabernet


  Wenn´s ganz dick kommt - nimm einfach Beides. 
Manche Dinge sind eben unbezahlbar.   Aber dann lass Dich vorher fest schnallen, sonst kommt man auf gaaaanz komische Ideen.
Schön dass Alles vorbei ist - Gute Genesung!


----------



## blutbuche (28. März 2011)

erhol´dich gut !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



...mal was anderes : hat nicht noch einer ein vr rumfliegen , das er loswerden möchte ??? schwarz , für 6 loch, 20er steckachse .... reeller preis - voll funktionstechnisch - weich laufende nabe ..???? bitte alles anbieten !! dringend ! danke euch !!


----------



## Friecke (28. März 2011)

Hallo Cortina,
wünsche Dir, dass Du schnell wieder auf die Beine / Räder kommst!!

Gute Besserung und Erholung,

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## Cortina (28. März 2011)

*Danke an alle für die Genesungswünsche 

Es wird schon wieder, ist halt s...langweilig den ganzen Tag rumzuhängen, fühle mich wie so ein "Leitz Ordner", heften- lochen-ablegen,
die Narbe ist zugeheftet, ich fühle mich gelocht und liege auf dem Sofa 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (28. März 2011)

Keine Angst, an den Zustand gewöhnt man sich schnell...

Grüße und gute Besserung

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (30. März 2011)

Morgen,

weiß jemand was mit Beuze ist, am Freitag ist der schon fast 5 Wochen weg und keine drei 

LittleBoomer (Dr. BoLittle find ich schöner ) fliegst Du auch Gleitschirm, weil Du von der Rampe startest 

kubitix, schick mir bitte noch mal Deine Mail Adresse per PN ich schicke Dir dann noch einen Track, ZUFÄLLIGERWEISE hab ich zur Zeit nix zu tun und kann Touren planen 

Ach noch was, Kochkäs mit Musik und Cappucino ist blasphemie 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## idworker (30. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ZUFÄLLIGERWEISE hab ich zur Zeit nix zu tun und kann Touren planen
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



ach so Guido, dann plan doch bitte für mich mal die Ronda Grande in fünf, alternativ sechs Tagen incl. Übernachtsvorschläge und Anreise nach Laien vom Bodensee per Bahn. wenn möglich gleich als gpx. File

Trotzdem gute Besserung und alles Gute und nix für ungut...

VLG
Uwe


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. März 2011)

Hallöchen,

schön, dass es Dir scheinbar doch ganz gut geht....

Also nur weil ich mal nen Kurs und danach 25 Flüge in 8 Jahren gemacht habe würde ich nicht wirklich sagen, dass ich Gleitschirm fliege. Leider ist der Freund (mit dem Equipment) mit dem ich damals angefangen hatte nicht mehr in greifbarer Nähe, so dass das Thema eingeschlafen ist. Und mal eben irgendwo zu fliegen ohne die Verhältnisse zu kennen etc. ist mir dann doch etwas zu riskant. Zudem kann ich mir dieses Hobby aus zeitlichen und auch ein wenig aus monitären Gründen nicht auch noch leisten. 
Aber falls sich für mich mal wieder eine günstige Gelegenheit bietet würde ich auch mal wieder in die Luft gehen....

A propos: Hoffentlich ist Beuze das nicht passiert und er kommt bald zurück.

Grüße und weiterhin gute Besserung

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (30. März 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> ach so Guido, dann plan doch bitte für mich mal die Ronda Grande in fünf, alternativ sechs Tagen ...
> 
> VLG
> Uwe



Die brauche ich nicht zu planen, davon gibts genug im Web.
Eine 100% ofizielle Runde gibt es nicht, ich hab aber eine 5 und 6 Tages Runde im Web gefunden die ganz gut hinhaut. Ich bin das noch nicht am Stück gefahren sondern immer einzelne Touren weil ich dann Abends heimfahre. 
Tips zum Übernachten kann ich Dir gerne geben aber dazu kenn ich Euch zu wenig was Ihr so am Tag schafft und ob Ihr eher Hütten oder **** Übernachter seid.
Anfahrt mit dem Zug bis Chiusa/Klausen (liegt am nächsten an der Runde ca. 6km), alternativ Bozen, Zufahrt Richtung Rosengarten, ist aber weiter weg ca. 30km.
Wenn es soweit ist lass es mich wissen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## idworker (30. März 2011)

Danke Guido, wir sind zu dritt und wollen pro Tag ca. 1800hm realisieren. Abreisetag am Bodensee per Bahn oder Auto ist der 14.07. Hab das mal gefunden http://www.all-mountain.de/frame.htm ist schon recht brauchbar finde ich....ich denke zu dieser Zeit muss nicht vorgebucht werden, am liebsten sind wir abends in einer Pension oder in einem günstigen Hotel. Sollte es aber von der Strecke her nicht anders machbar sein dann ist auch eine Hüttenübernachtung kein Problem. 

Das wars erst mal. Und danke wenn Du uns noch Tips hast.

VLG Uwe


----------



## Cortina (30. März 2011)

Die Beschreibung ist ganz gut, aber der Track taugt nix, der ist im Leben nicht die Strecke gefahren, lad mal das GPX File runter und schaus Dir mal auf der Karte an da passt fast nichts 

Außerdem geht der Track ab dem Passo Falzarego durch das Val Travenanzes, verboten aber unheimlich schön, man kanns fahren wenn man weiß wie und wann 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. März 2011)

Am besten oben auf Passhöhe übernachten im Albergo Falzarego und dann sehr früh in das Travenanzes Tal einfahren, dann sagt niemand was.
Diese Runde ohne das Tal geht gar nicht, aber nur 1800Hm in fünf Tagen geht auch nicht. Bei mir waren das 11000Hm in fünf Tagen mit Start und Ziel in Laien.


----------



## Cortina (30. März 2011)

Meinst Du Laion/Lajen, dann Anfahrt bis Klausen, ich wär jetzt in Gudon losgefahren. 11000Hm ist ordentlich für 5 Tage


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. März 2011)

Ja ganz genau, war halt etwas Laienhaft ausgedrückt.
War ne schöne Tour, aber der Anteil der anspruchsvollen Singletrails lies etwas zu wünschen übrig, dafür war es Landschaftlich überragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (30. März 2011)

@Lipper-Zipfel:und wollen *pro Tag ca. 1800hm *realisieren


----------



## Deleted35614 (30. März 2011)

Habe es schon so verstanden, aber die ganze Runde hat ca. 11000Hm:5Tage=2200Hm pro Tag. Das aber nur, wenn du es in fünf Tagen realisieren möchtest, wie du schon geschrieben hast.


----------



## idworker (30. März 2011)

ah....alles klar....


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. März 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich war auch am überlegen, ob ich die  Bremsehebel nach innen setze. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das so mit  Shifter (SLX mit Anzeige) und Remote-Lockout hin haut.
> 
> Hat mal jemand ein Foto von so einer oder so einer ähnlichen Kombi??





Cortina schrieb:


> *Jetzt aber
> 
> in den Cube Talk um über die Bremshebel Verschiebung weiterzudiskutieren...*





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hö' ma', nich' dat dat ganze Bilderkrams hier mit de' Bremsdiskussion ausgebremst wird, nich ?
> 
> Edit: Tja Guido, zwei Doofe - ein Gedanke





OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Bocacanosa
> 
> Hier an meinem Bike kannst Du sehen, wie´s aussieht, wenn der Shifter außen liegt, ohne Ganganzeiger.
> 
> ...






@OIRAM: Danke. Die Ganganzeigen will ich beibehalten. 


Hier können wir dann jetzt weiter diskutieren!


----------



## OIRAM (30. März 2011)

*Hallo Ronny

Hab mich vor dem Umbau selbst kontrolliert, wie oft ich auf die Ganganzeige achte.
Also ich brauch Sie echt nicht.
Vorne sehe ich, wenn ich runter schaue und hinten nach Gefühl und Kraft/Ausdauer.
Die Ganganzeige baut recht weit zur Lenkermitte, am besten Du probierst das mal aus.
Ist ja schnell erledigt, wenn Du nicht gerade ne SAINT hast, die man für sowas immer ganz vom Lenker demontieren muß.
Probieren geht über Studieren.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Ostwandlager (31. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> weiß jemand was mit Beuze ist, am Freitag ist der schon fast 5 Wochen weg und keine drei
> 
> ...



*ich habe den Beuze gesehen...




*


----------



## Cortina (31. März 2011)

*Da fehlen die Haare, das ist nicht Beuze *


----------



## Milan0 (31. März 2011)

ich habe mir für meine Hayes Stroker Ryde (ich weiß nicht die beste, aber für mich noch völlig ausreichend) Koolstopp Bremsbeläge zugelegt.

Jetzt habe ich schon paarmal gelesen, das man vor dem Wechsel der Beläge (auf andere Marke) die Bremsscheiben mit Schleifpapier abschleifen sollte?

Wirklich nötig? Wenn ja, welche Körnung würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. März 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich habe mir für meine Hayes Stroker Ryde (ich weiß nicht die beste, aber für mich noch völlig ausreichend) Koolstopp Bremsbeläge zugelegt.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich schon paarmal gelesen, das man vor dem Wechsel der Beläge (auf andere Marke) die Bremsscheiben mit Schleifpapier abschleifen sollte?
> 
> Wirklich nötig? Wenn ja, welche Körnung würdet ihr mir da empfehlen?



Das hab ich noch nie gehört/gelesen/gesehen (läßt sich das ganze eigentlich in einem Begriff zusammenfassen ? Ev. zukommuniziert ).

Ich hatte bisher keine Probleme bei Wechsel. Das einzige ist, hin und wieder die Stärke der Scheibe zu messen und gegebenenfalls zu ersetzen. Abschleifen würde ja die Stärke zusätzlich verringern.
Eventuell hast Du es auch falsch verstanden: Neue Bremsbelege müssen sich erst - um die volle Kraft auszuschöpfen - ein wenig auf die Bremsscheiben 'eingeschliffen' werden. D.h., die neuen und somit planen Bremsbelege passen sich etwas der Form der Scheibe an. Nach wenigen stärkeren Bremsvorgängen sollte dies passiert sein. 

Grüße

LitteBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (31. März 2011)

@LittleBoomer
Sehr gut erklärt und stimmt auch so.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. März 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> @LittleBoomer
> Sehr gut erklärt und stimmt auch so.


 In der Tat. Was MilanO allerdings auch meinen könnte, dass einige hier speziell (logischerweise) im Bremsenforum (z.B. RX) schon öfters beschrieben, wie sie die Beläge vor Einbau beschliffen haben. 
Dort wären aber die (Außen)Kanten gemeint - und keinesfalls der eigentliche Belag - also die flache Seite. Das beschleifen der kantigen/gratigen Seitenflächen soll (wisenschaftlich unbewiesen ) das Quitschen beheben. Also bei Einigen.


----------



## Milan0 (31. März 2011)

> Das beschleifen der kantigen/gratigen Seitenflächen soll (wisenschaftlich unbewiesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


funktioniert sogar beim Auto 

meinte das hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7358722&postcount=23


/edit:
das mit Einschleifen und Co ist mir bekannt. Hatte ja jahrelang an Autos geschraubt, da funktioniert das alles ähnlich.


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das beschleifen der kantigen/gratigen Seitenflächen soll (wisenschaftlich unbewiesen ) das Quitschen beheben.


/klugschei$$modus an/
das qitschen behebt das definitv nicht. hoechstens das qui*e*tschen
/klugschei$$modus aus/


sorry, spuri, aber der musste sein


----------



## Deleted35614 (31. März 2011)

Ja, aber hier ging es ja um das Abschleifen der Scheibe und das Anpassen der neuen Beläge an die Oberfläche der Scheibe und deshalb war die Ausführung genau richtig.
Und die RX ist was Geräusche betrifft der letzte Sch.....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> sorry, spuri, aber der musste sein


  Warum? Ist doch nur einer von vielen "Flüchtigkeitsfählern"...

@MilanO = der Link ist eindeutig und beendet die Seitenschleiffrage.....aber ich denke, so wie von LittleBoomer getätigt/beschrieben....ist es gut.
               Aber vielleicht gibt es ja nun noch andere Auffassungen dazu - danke für den Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (31. März 2011)

ich denke auch, das ich einfach umbaue. Wollte nur eure Meinungen über diese Praxis hören. Ist aber scheinbar dann doch nicht so bekannt / wichtig


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Warum? Ist doch nur einer von vielen "Flüchtigkeitsfählern"...


eher das in diesem forum am oeftesten falsch geschriebene wort noch vor narbe statt nabe. 
mir stellt's da halt immer die haare auf. egal......


> Aber vielleicht gibt es ja nun noch andere Auffassungen dazu


einfach einbauen, fahren und basta. die schleiferei bringt gar nix.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. März 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> eher das in diesem forum am oeftesten falsch geschriebene wort noch vor narbe statt nabe.
> mir stellt's da halt immer die haare auf. egal......
> einfach einbauen, fahren und basta. die schleiferei bringt gar nix.


 Wusste ich bislang nicht - nun kann ich den Kommentar einordnen.  War aber eher purer Zufall - Ehrenwort! 

Zum Wechsel - schleifen nein, das auch angesprochene säubern mit Aceton, Bremsenreiniger o.ä. schadet aber mit Sicherheit nicht....
Viel Spaß mit den neuen Bremsen/Belägen....


----------



## zeKai (31. März 2011)

Wenn man nicht gerade auf klinisch reinen Fußböden fährt reiben sich die Scheiben eh blank, dank Matsch und Staub.


----------



## blutbuche (31. März 2011)

"am öftesten" gibt´s aber auch nicht ..,


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

oder ein richtig steiler trail mit ein paarhundert hm, dann brennt's den dreck ganz von allein 
weg. ok, spuri fuer dich ist aceton wahrscheinlich billiger


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> "am öftesten" gibt´s aber auch nicht ..,



auf boarisch scho!


----------



## blutbuche (31. März 2011)

jaja , ausrede ...


----------



## Milan0 (31. März 2011)

ich reinige meine Bremsscheiben sowieso regelmäßig mit Isopropanol. Von daher mache ich es so wie ich es sowieso machen wollte. Tauschen  und gut ist! Mal schauen, ob ich einen Unterschied merken werde.

Vernachlässige derzeit sowieso zu viel mein CUBE. Der SSPler macht einfach zu viel Spaß


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> jaja , ausrede ...



nix ausred. und aerger mi ned, sunsd schreib i wia i red. und live verstehts d garantiert nix wenn i ned mog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2011)

Endlich Urlaub  und am Sonntag geht es nach Mallorca. 1 Woche biken . Da freuen wir uns schon drauf.


----------



## kubitix (31. März 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Und die RX ist was Geräusche betrifft der letzte Sch.....



Sorry, aber das kann ich so nicht bestätigen und auch nicht stehen lassen. Ich habe am Stereo und am Reaction RX verbaut und keine Probleme.

Am Reaction mit Reba Race hört man lediglich beim Bremsen ein leises surren, auch im nassen gibt sie keinen laut.

Am Stereo mit Revelation macht sie nur im nassen auf sich Aufmerksam, einmal beherzt hingebremst dann hat sich das auch erledigt.

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (31. März 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Endlich Urlaub  und am Sonntag geht es nach Mallorca. 1 Woche biken . Da freuen wir uns schon drauf.



Ago und ich drücken Euch ganz doll die Daumen dass ihr schönes Wetter habt 
Außerdem schicken wir Euch noch unsere Sonne von der wir zur Zeit eh nicht profitieren können.

....und wir wollen mindestens drei Seiten voller Fotos 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2011)

Bremse ist eine Hope m4 Tech spezial Edition
 mit floating Disk's

Stärker gibt es dann noch die V2 für die es auch innenbelüftete Scheiben gibt ..... wobei da gibt es unbestätigte Behauptungen, dass die erst am Ende des Trails so richtig gut bremst, wenn sie ordentlich Temperatur hat


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. März 2011)

@Sirrah: schönen Urlaub. Wir haben nächste Woche ebenfalls Urlaub. Allerdings gehts nicht biken....

Grüße an Alle 

LittleBoomer


----------



## fatz (31. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Stärker gibt es dann noch die V2 für die es auch innenbelüftete Scheiben gibt ..... wobei da gibt es unbestätigte Behauptungen, dass die erst am Ende des Trails so richtig gut bremst, wenn sie ordentlich Temperatur hat


vergiss es. noch besser geht eigentlich nicht. mein maedel faehrt die tech v2. die ist
ohne belueftete scheiben schon ein absoluter anker. ja auch kalt und mit 180er scheibchen


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2011)

Danke, Danke für die Urlaubswünsche. Wetter wird wohl gut sein ... Vorhersage: Sonne pur, 20 °C.

Hoffe nur ich habe mir nix von Kollegen erkältungstechnisch eingefangen. Die Woche war krass. Ich war kurzzeitig sogar im Glauben es stand auf meiner Bürotür: Dr. Joerg P. - Pest, Cholera und Lepra Beauftragter. Die Woche kam echt jeder der die Seuche hatte bei mir vorbei . Heute habe ich den Vorstandsassistenten aus meinen Büro geworfen, als der Anfing zu erzählen wie cool er sei, dass er noch mit Fieber und heiserkeit arbeitet .. so ein Ar ... mleuchter .

Egal, ich werf mir ganz viel Vitamin C ein und dann wird nächste Woche gerockt


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2011)

Bin echt mal gespannt  habe die Bremse eigentlich nur gekauft, weil ich die Farbe und die Fräsarbeiten so ge*l finde. Aber ich hoffe auch auf eine gute Dossierbarkeit. Bei der Formula mit den grossen Scheiben war es auf manchem Trail arg digital.
War mit der The One vom Bremsen eigentlich immer zufrieden. 

Formula The One war aussen, ... Hope ist innen montiert 

Als nächstes kommt dann eine SRAM Kasette aus einem Stück gefräst, sieht einfach ge*l aus


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

ein kleines update zum rubberqueen (ja, ich muss ned immer den bilderthread zumuellen):
heute kurz entschlossen aufgezogen und dann gleich auf der ausrunde (schwarzwand) getestet. 

ergebnis: ernuechternd. laeuft besser auf teer als die muddi. ich wuerd sogar sagen laeuft mindestens so
gut wie der dicke bert, hat aber wenn's nass und dreckig wird, hat die gummikoenigin deutlich defizite 
zur muddy mary und ich jetzt einen dicken bluterguss im oberschenkel, weil mit das sch..ding auf den 
einzigen paar meter huehnerleiter vorn weggeruscht ist. die bretter waren ned mal nass, nur ein bissl 
dreck am reifen.
hat wer n tipp? was rollt gut und hat gripp wie die mary?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (2. April 2011)

Du hattest die BlackChili Rubberqueen? Vergleichst du mit dem GG-MatschMariechen? Im Contiregal ist die RubberQueen keine Konkurrenz zum Muddy-Mary, das wäre der Baron / ehem. RainKing (der im übrigen spürbar mehr Grip hat als die MM, über den Rollwiderstand muss man auch hier nicht sprechen ).
Auf welchem Untergrund willst du den Grip von der MM erreichen? Als Allrounder ist der Highroller in 42a top. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ...und ich jetzt einen dicken bluterguss im oberschenkel...



Mach kein Sche... es reicht schon wenn ich flach liege, Ihr sollt Biken gehen und Fotos machen 

Gute Besserung


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Du hattest die BlackChili Rubberqueen? Vergleichst du mit dem GG-MatschMariechen?


ja. ja. ich bin eine halbe saison eine mm-gg gefahren, die ich in recht gebrauchten zustand
geschenkt bekommen hab ("jetzt fahr mal einen gescheiten vorderreifen"). die idee war 
jetzt was mit weniger rollwiderstand und noch ausreichend grip zu probieren. die
gummikoenigin war's nicht.


> Im Contiregal ist die RubberQueen keine Konkurrenz zum Muddy-Mary, das wäre der Baron / ehem. RainKing (der im übrigen spürbar mehr Grip hat als die MM, über den Rollwiderstand muss man auch hier nicht sprechen ).


kenn ich. faehrt ein kollege mit dem ich oft unterwegs bin. der grip waer gut, der rollwiderstand ned so ganz.


> Auf welchem Untergrund willst du den Grip von der MM erreichen? Als Allrounder ist der Highroller in 42a top.


was halt bei uns so an trails hergeht. viel waldboden mal mehr mal weniger feucht,
steine, fels.

muss auch nicht von conti sein.


@cortina:
da hast du dein foto. schaut aber nicht ganz so wild wie in natura aus.


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2011)

da könnt ich jetzt gegenhalten


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> da könnt ich jetzt gegenhalten



tust du aber nicht, weil alles zugepappt ist und man eh nix sieht


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2011)

nööööö ist nicht zugepappt, lass Luft ran sonst rosten die Tackerkrallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (2. April 2011)

Das ist ekelig .... 

War heute noch draußen bei dem tollen Wetter, allerdings leider keine Fotos gemacht. Meine Beste ist schon den ganzen Tag am rumwuseln ... Reisefieber und ganz verstärkt Vorfreude auf den Urlaubsstart morgen früh.


----------



## jan84 (2. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> [...]
> was halt bei uns so an trails hergeht. viel waldboden mal mehr mal weniger feucht,
> steine, fels.
> 
> ...



Wenns der 2.5er MuddyMary war könnteste mit dem 2.5er Highroller in 42a froh werden. 
Der rollt ein bisschen besser als der 2.5er MM GG, etwa ein Niveau mit dem 2.35er MM, hat aber meiner Erfahrung nach besseren Grip in fast allen Lebenslagen. Gerade für etwas lockerere Böden und Feuchtigkeit ne Empfehlung. Auf nassem Fels/Wurzeln geht die 42a von Maxxis auch besser als die GG von Schwalbe.  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Route66 (2. April 2011)

Ahoi fatz,

scheint ja doch noch mal glimpflich ausgegangen zu sein. 




fatz schrieb:


> hat wer n tipp? was rollt gut und hat gripp wie die mary?


Die MM kenne ich leider nicht. Hab hier im Stromberg/N-Schwarzwald aber auch ständig das Problem mit glitschigen Steinen und Wurzeln durch feuchten Boden/Matsch.
Ich fahr im Moment aber auch noch h. NN und vorne den Fatal Bert jeweils in 2,25 und in der UST Version. 
Hab mir jetzt mal den Maxxis Ardent bestellt. Der soll dann nach vorne und der fette Bert nach hinten. 
Soll halt doch auch noch einigermassen rollen...

Gruß
Marko
*gute Besserung an alle erkrankten  *


----------



## chvomh (2. April 2011)

koennt ihr mir vllt mal erklaeren warum ihr den schwalbe reifen eigene nahmen gebt!? ich versteh als wiedereinsteiger naemlich nur bahnhof von euren bezeichnungen 
danke


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenns der 2.5er MuddyMary war könnteste mit dem 2.5er Highroller in 42a froh werden.


war n 2.35er


> Der rollt ein bisschen besser als der 2.5er MM GG, etwa ein Niveau mit dem 2.35er MM, hat aber meiner Erfahrung nach besseren Grip in fast allen Lebenslagen. Gerade für etwas lockerere Böden und Feuchtigkeit ne Empfehlung. Auf nassem Fels/Wurzeln geht die 42a von Maxxis auch besser als die GG von Schwalbe.


danke. werd mal schaun, was sich auftreiben laesst.


----------



## fatz (2. April 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> Ahoi fatz,
> scheint ja doch noch mal glimpflich ausgegangen zu sein.


na. es tut gut weh. morgen radeln wird kein spass.




> Die MM kenne ich leider nicht.


solltest du vielleicht aendern. fuer mich war's ein ziemlicher augenoeffner. allerdings
pfeifst bei der anfahrt halt ganz gut, wenn du mit jemand mithalten musst.


> Hab hier im Stromberg/N-Schwarzwald aber auch ständig das Problem mit glitschigen Steinen und Wurzeln durch feuchten Boden/Matsch.
> Ich fahr im Moment aber auch noch h. NN und vorne den Fatal Bert jeweils in 2,25 und in der UST Version.


der albert ist fuer hinten ganz nett, auf schwereren trail kannst ihn fuer vorn vergessen.
bin ihn lang gefahren und hab mich immer gewundert, warum ich rutsch und die anderen ned.


> Hab mir jetzt mal den Maxxis Ardent bestellt. Der soll dann nach vorne und der fette Bert nach hinten.
> Soll halt doch auch noch einigermassen rollen...


ardent ist so die bert-klasse. evtl bissl besser.


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> koennt ihr mir vllt mal erklaeren warum ihr den schwalbe reifen eigene nahmen gebt!? ich versteh als wiedereinsteiger naemlich nur bahnhof von euren bezeichnungen
> danke



Die Namen sind vom Hersteller z.B. Schwalbe, die kleinen Modifikationen im Namen geben mehr oder weniger die persönlichen Meinungen zum Gummi wieder 

z.B Fat Albert = Fatal bert


----------



## chvomh (2. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die Namen sind vom Hersteller z.B. Schwalbe, die kleinen Modifikationen im Namen geben mehr oder weniger die persönlichen Meinungen zum Gummi wieder
> 
> z.B Fat Albert = Fatal bert


des waere etz der einzeige auf den ich selber gekommen waere, genauso wie den mm = muddy mary


----------



## Route66 (2. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na. es tut gut weh. morgen radeln wird kein spass.


kenn ich, mich hat so ein Ding auch schon mal  3 Wochen begleitet. 
An der Innenseite des Oberschenkels, da war der halbe Oberschenkel blau 



fatz schrieb:


> solltest du vielleicht aendern. fuer mich war's ein ziemlicher augenoeffner. allerdings
> pfeifst bei der anfahrt halt ganz gut, wenn du mit jemand mithalten musst.
> 
> der albert ist fuer hinten ganz nett, auf schwereren trail kannst ihn fuer vorn vergessen.
> ...


mmmh, muss mir dann doch mal eine MM anschaffen, vielleicht mal auf den Winter hin. 
Hab mir den Ardent jetzt erst mal besorgt weil die Maxxis-Jünger im Technikforum immer so schwärmen. Und den gibts halt auch in 2,25 und UST. Allerdings hatte mir HiBike erst mal einen 29er geschickt 
Bei der Mary muss ich dann auf 2,35, gibt den aber immerhin in UST und auch noch in 2 verschiedenen Gummismischungen. 
Ich hoffe mal das funktioniert noch auf meinen XM819, will mir jetzt nicht auch noch nen anderen LRS kaufen...


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2011)

ich hab rubber queen technisch nen änlichen eindruk, wie du franz... musst sie aber mal auf flowigem, festem trockenen boden fahren - der hammer! leider macht die tatsache sie sie halt nicht zum allrounder und somit uniteressant. griptechnisch kann ich dir als ebenwürdig/besser nur den minion empfehlen. highroller/ardent sind ganz nett..aber minion is eifach geil. ich bin ja bisher den 2.5er (kanpp schmaler als 2.35er marry) in "rear" 43a und 2ply gefahren... jetzt kam heute morgen mein neuer. 2.5, 3NC mischung..is also was neues.. ich test ihn mal und erzähl dir ob er was für dich..denn der rießen nachteil, der auch mich manchmal nervt is der rollwiederstand. der is u.a dank 1,2kg gewicht unterirdisch auf asphalt. hinterrad geht gar ned, vorne störts mich mittlerweile nimmer.
vorteile gegenüber marry:
deutlich(!!) bessere seitenführung, subjektiv besserer und sicherer lauf (vermutlich durch gewicht und doppelkarkasse). im nassen taugt er, trotz dass er als "intermidiate" refen angepriesen wird recht gut. in tiefen schlammböden ist er, wie aber auch jeder andere reifen der marry nicht gewachsen! Mal auf den neuen, v.a. aufs rollverhalten gespannt. alternatiuv wäre für dich vvl. die 60a mischung mit einfach karkasse was...leichter und rollt besser. grip hat der weiche auf jedenfall gefühl wie mehr - greift echt wie sau! größte nachteile der erwähnte rollwiederstand und die lebensdauer von grad mal em halben bis dreiviertel jahr... (marry: 1,5- die TNC mischung sogar 2!)

@jan: echt findst GG schlimmer als 42a? also ich fand die maxxis mischung klebt bei weitem mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (3. April 2011)

Ich meinte den 2.5er HighRoller (DH UST, 1,2kg) vs. den 2.5er MM, dass bei dem Vergleich vom Rollwiderstand her der HR besser wegkommt. 

Wie lang bist du den HighRoller und vorallem, welchen gefahren? Feste Böden - also was du auch als Paradedisziplin der RQ bezeichnest - mal ausgenommen find ich den Highroller (gleiches Gummi, gleiche Karkasse) angenehmer als den Minion. Aufjedenfall alles einen Versuch wert .  

Der Ardent ist auch ein klasse Reifen, fahre den im Moment in 2.4 vorne mim 2.25er Albert Performance am Hinterrad. Zum Touren und auch zu schnellen bergabfahren im Moment auch vollkommen ausreichend... 

Wobei ich beim Wechsel auf die "Mädchenreifen" jetzt auch gemerkt hab, dass einem das lange fahren mit massiven Reifen auch viel Sicherheit gibt die man dann auf die leichten Reifen mitnimmt. Sprich ich komm mit den Mädchenreifen mittlerweile super in Situationen klar wo ich vor nem halben Jahr noch gesagt hab "Da brauch ich gescheite Reifen". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (3. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wobei ich beim Wechsel auf die "Mädchenreifen" jetzt auch gemerkt hab, dass einem das lange fahren mit massiven Reifen auch viel Sicherheit gibt die man dann auf die leichten Reifen mitnimmt.


weiss ned. ich denk, dass es mich grad deswegen gestern gebrezelt hat, weil ich davon 
ausgegangen bin, das sich der neue aehnlich wie der alte reifen verhaelt. egal. die tour heut
war eher eine tortour. aber bewegung ist das einzige, was man mit so einem drecks bluterguss
machen kann, ausser heparin draufschmieren, was uebrigens auf einer schuerfwunde
auch ganz nett kommt.
ist wer mal die neuen muddy marys gefahren? da gibt's ja jetzt 3 verschiedene.


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. April 2011)

meinst die gummimischungen? ich kann nur vom FA sprechen. der kommt mir in der "pace star" ausführung ziemlich gleich zum alten TNC vor... Vertstar ist wahrscheinss bissl mehr vom grip als ehemals GG und somit wäre das, was für dich in frage käme "trails star" - das die auch beim FA front gibt geh ich davon aus das der kompromiss zwischen TNC und GG eher pro rollwiederstand als grip ist!

@jan: bin den highroller ca monate als testreifen gefahren - selbe ausführung wie den minion: 2ply, 42a, 2.5
reifen sind halt sehr subjektiv....
was die position am hitnerrad angeht geb ich dir recht! da rollt der highroller wirklich besser...vorne merkst aber nix. und da ich ja mim minion verglichen hab fand ich die 42a mischung bescheidener vom rollen als die GG. Aber hinterradtechnisch fahr ich seit 2jahren nach der überzeugung, dass der nicht viel können muss ausser rollen und halt meine pers. vorlieben vom gripverhalten möglichst zu erfüllen..und da bin ich net so pingelich. deshalb is auch n guter alter bzw, neuer FA drauf...aber in 2.4 

bezüglich puss.....reifen: ich merks immer wenn ich aufs cc rad muss/will. rocket ron vs. minion/MM/FA....mhh also man merkt es, aber man kommt trotzdem wirklich gut zurrecht! ich denk wenn man sowieso die ganze zeit versucht seine skills zu verbessern fährt man auch sauberer und wenn du dann "mädels"reifen hast geht das alles recht gut. umgekehrt genauso: während meiner stereo abstinenz dank rahmenbruch nur hardtail gefahren...ergebnis: ich sitz (manchmal) viel lockerer aufm rad als vorher und lass das rad viel mehr unter mir "rumhuddeln"ohne dabei zu verkrampfen..


----------



## fatz (4. April 2011)

mal noch was anderes: wegen der schon angesprochenen zerbroeselten nabe haett ich grad bedarf an 
einem vernuenftigen hinterrad. da hier in letzter zeit einige den veltec v-two gekauft haben, hat schon mal
einer in die hinterradnabe geschaut? taugt das teil? ich hab da so ein wenig bedenken, weil das komplette
hinterrad halt nur soviel kostet wie eine hope nabe allein.


----------



## blutbuche (4. April 2011)

..hab selber schon 2 x probleme mit veltec naben  gehabt (liefen nach kurzer zeit extrem rauh und ruckelig)und auch nur "schlechtes" gehört .... aber da gibts bestimmt auch gegenstimmen ... greez , k.


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2011)

ich verkauf veltec allg. auch eher als "preisgünstige" alternative. Die hopes sind doch ned verkehrt.. (abgesehen natürlich von meinen geliebten DT 44FR  - da gibt übrigens, sofern du noch welche bekommst von Magura bzw. Hügi das pendant, heisst bvaugleich nur im schnitt 50-100 euro günstiger pro nabe (!)


----------



## Milan0 (4. April 2011)

ich habe das sonnige WE mit "arbeiten" anstatt Biken verbracht. Hier das "Ergebnis"


----------



## Beorn (4. April 2011)

So ein Mist, Haariss im mittleren Vorfuß. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, warums seit der Tour am Samstag beim Abrollen immer wehtut. Mal sehn obs mit kühlen besser wird, in ner Woche oder so. Aber rumrollen mit der Kleinen im Hänger geht sicherlich


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2011)

Ach du Schreck  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wie hast du das denn hin gekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2011)

*Habe übrigens was Neues* 

*Garmin Edge 800*


----------



## Cortina (4. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Habe übrigens was Neues*
> *Garmin Edge 800*



Oh je, ich hoffe Du wirst glücklich.

Mach sofort ne Folie aufs Display sonst isses schneller hin als Dir lieb ist!

Brauchst noch Karten dafür?



Beorn schrieb:


> So ein Mist, Haariss im mittleren Vorfuß.



Edit wünscht gute Besserung, hab ab heute auch die Tackerkrallen draußen 


Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2011)

> Oh je, ich hoffe Du wirst glücklich


Könnte ihn die ganze Zeit knuddeln  



> Brauchst noch Karten dafür?


Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine


----------



## Beorn (4. April 2011)

Ich bin am Samstag vom Rossberg nach Öschingen runter. Vielleicht waren manche Freudensprünge in der Sonne auf dem Trail mit Hardtail mit irgendwie saublöder Fußhaltung auf dem Flat nicht so sonderlich gesund.

Naja, bis in die Uni konnte ich fast problemlos fahren. Muss nur die kleinen, feinen, netten Mäuerchen unterwegs weglassen.

Meine Kleine wirds freun, dann fährt Papa als Zugmaschine anständig


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2011)

Scheint ihr gut zu gefallen


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Oh je, ich hoffe Du wirst glücklich.
> 
> Mach sofort ne Folie aufs Display sonst isses schneller hin als Dir lieb ist!
> 
> ...


 
Das mit der Folie ist ein guter Tip  Werde ich gleich mal machen 

Wie lange musst du denn jetzt noch warten, bis du wieder einsatzfähig bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (4. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine



Wozu hast Du ihn denn, als Ersatz für einen digitalen Fahrradtacho?

Einsatzfähig ist so ne Sache, muss mindestens noch 20 Tage die Haxen still halten und darf nicht schwer heben, das Netz unter der Haut und die Narbe zwickt auch ganz gut. Zum Bike Festival in Riva Ende des Monats muss ich aber fit sein.

@Beorn ne wie süß 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Beorn (4. April 2011)

Als Mama zog ist sie eingeschlafen und nach der Eispause (für die Eltern) hat sie mich mit ihrer Rassel angefeurt und gejuchzt und gequickt.
Erste Runde waren zusammen 26km auf Teer, zum testen und dran gewöhnen. Das wird noch ein paar Mal wiederholt und in einem Monat gehts dann auf Schotter. Mal sehn, ob der Papa das Gespann den Albtrauf hoch kriegt.


----------



## xerto (4. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Scheint ihr gut zu gefallen



Nee nee, der Blick heißt: Lass mich fahren, lahmer Papa.

Das geht schneller....


----------



## Beorn (4. April 2011)

Papa darf nur so schnell fahren, dass ihn Mama hinterher nicht haut!

Wildsaulaufrad ist auch schon bestellt und in ein-zwei Jahren schaun wir mal, was es an Kinderbikes so gibt, z.B. von Cube ......


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wozu hast Du ihn denn, als Ersatz für einen digitalen Fahrradtacho?
> 
> Einsatzfähig ist so ne Sache, muss mindestens noch 20 Tage die Haxen still halten und darf nicht schwer heben, das Netz unter der Haut und die Narbe zwickt auch ganz gut. Zum Bike Festival in Riva Ende des Monats muss ich aber fit sein.
> 
> ...


 
Habe ihn als Navi und Bikecomputer.

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen, dass die 20 Tage schnell rum gehen


----------



## fatz (4. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich verkauf veltec allg. auch eher als "preisgünstige" alternative.


d.h. billiger schrott fuer jemand, der einfach ned mehr kohle hat? preisgünstig waer ja
ok, sollt halt halten.



> Die hopes sind doch ned verkehrt..


schon, aber die idee war, die ein komplettes hinterrad zu kaufen und die noch gute felge
und die nabe, so es dafuer ersatz gibt, zu verkaufen. sonst muss ich einspeichen. das
wollt ich zwar schon immer mal machen, aber eigentlich hab ich dafuer grad gar keine
zeit. dazu kommt, dass die felge (dt 4.1d) eigentlich nicht zum rad und zur nabe passt.
wenn's mein rad waer kaem was mit einer hope nabe rein, aber wie gesagt, ist
nicht fuer meins und bezahlen muss es auch wer anderes.



> (abgesehen natürlich von meinen geliebten DT 44FR  - da gibt übrigens, sofern du noch welche bekommst von Magura bzw. Hügi das pendant, heisst bvaugleich nur im schnitt 50-100 euro günstiger pro nabe (!)


na die huegi war grad drin. das ist die mit dem riss.


----------



## Schabo Marc (4. April 2011)

Wenn man einen Riss im Rahmen hat muss man dann zum Händler wo man das Fahrrad gekauft hat 
oder kann man auch zu einem anderem Cubehändler um den Rahmen zutauschen?


----------



## kubitix (4. April 2011)

n´Abend zusammen,

ich wollte ja unserem Cortina 1-2 Bilderchen von heute hochladen, aber die Wettervorhersage hatte recht. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 85%, da hatte ich wirklich keine Lust auch noch anzuhalten und den Foto raus zu kramen.

Damit der Guido trotzdem was zum gucken kriegt hab ich mal im Archiv gekramt, gut sind jetzt keine Cube´s, sind nicht mal Fahrräder. Wir sind aber im Cube Talk hier ist ja fast alles erlaubt, und ich glaube zu wissen das der Guido auch (auf) sowas fliegt.

Frankfurt Rhein Main 25R at outer marker nach Umstellung auf Windkraft.




passend dazu:
The Beatles, Here Comes the Sun
oder
STS, Da kummt die Sun




und zu guter letzt noch
Vater und Sohn Eichhorn mit
North American T6


----------



## Cortina (4. April 2011)

*Dankeeeeeee darauf flieg ich ja voll ab 

Wird Zeit dass ich mal wieder in die Luft gehe 

Ich mag zwar keine Advance Schirme aber das Sonnenuntergangsbild ist schon TOP.

Wir werden auch mal die Schirme mit in den Vinschgau nehmen, mal sehen was da geht von wegen Bike 'n Fly 

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na die huegi war grad drin. das ist die mit dem riss.



ich weiß trotzdem goil 

mh ja, so wie dus beschrieben hast in etwa. is so ca wie der mavic crossride...halt (irgend)EIN laufradsatz...
Ein hinterrad hätt ich noch für dich..das 2011 Dt PW1600 gedöhns..ungefahren. aber is halt doof wenn dir noch ein vorderrad fehlt.

aber mal abgesehn davon....es gibt doch auch genug laufräder mit hope naben, die eingespeicht sidn?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Ein hinterrad hätt ich noch für dich..das 2011 Dt PW1600 gedöhns..ungefahren. aber is halt doof wenn dir noch ein vorderrad fehlt.


vorderrad waer noch da. da passt halt die felge auch nicht wirklich zum rad und 
zu den naben. aber PW1600 sind auch recht schmal oder?



> aber mal abgesehn davon....es gibt doch auch genug laufräder mit hope naben, die eingespeicht sidn?!


hm! ja nur soll's halt nicht allzuviel kosten. ich denk ich bau ihm vorerst mal 
noch ein hinterrad ein, was ich noch hab und schau mal erst was dt wegen der 
nabe so spricht. das hat zwar auch eine dt 4.1 felge, aber vorerst geht das 
schon mal.


----------



## jan84 (5. April 2011)

Bzgl. der Laufräder kann ich nur immerwieder die Hope Hoops Laufradsätze empfehlen. Fahre den mit der ZTR Flow jetzt seit 16 Monaten => absolut problemlos. Kein Nachzentrieren notwendig, trotz teils übler "Misshandlung" (div Bikeparks, 500Hm Abfahrt auf der Felge, ...).

grüße,
Jan


----------



## idworker (5. April 2011)

der DT swiss EX 1750 macht auch schon trotz langem, harten Einsatz kein Mucken....nur mal so als Anregung.

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## fatz (5. April 2011)

@spuri:
wie versprochen die antwort auf deine laufradfragen. aber erstmal was faehrst du gerade und  war kaputt?

bezahlbare stabile felgen sind zb. http://www.sun-ringle.com/mtb/rims/eq29/

kommt auf *mein* neues hinterrad (nicht das oben erwaehnte). mit einer hope pro 2 liegst du da 
bei ca 250 fuer ein hinterrad. vr weiss ich nicht, da ich da noch eins hab.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @spuri:
> wie versprochen die antwort auf deine laufradfragen. aber erstmal was faehrst du gerade und war kaputt?


 
AMS = 
Laufradsatz
Sunringlé Ryde XMB


LTD = 
Naben
Shimano Disc FH-M525/HB-M525
Speichen
DT Swiss Champion 2,0 black
Felge
RFR ZX24


Wie gesagt mit dem LTD bislang kaum / keine Probleme mit den Laufrädern, beim AMS nun aktuell ein Seiten- und Höhenschlag am HR. 
Das LTD hat schon Waldwege samt Wurzeln hinter sich, AMS erst die Einfahrphase mit lächerlichen Feldwegen als Maximum. Keine Sprünge oder ähnliches! Und über den genannten Laufradsatz liest man z.T. nichts positives - daher waren meine Bedenken, dass es in der Tat daran liegen könnte, zumal ich eher "Schwergewicht" bin. 
Würde mir das Geld aber auch gern sparen - wenn es definitiv nicht an den Felgen liegen würde. Daher die Frage. Danke schon mal für die Empfehlungen.


----------



## fatz (5. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wie gesagt mit dem LTD bislang kaum / keine Probleme mit den Laufrädern, beim AMS nun aktuell ein Seiten- und Höhenschlag am HR.


von der xmb's liest man nicht viel gutes.  kenn die dinger auch nicht, aber was du mal
anschauen koenntest ist die speichenspannung. zum einen der absolute wert (drueck 
mal vorsichtig mit den fingern zwei der fast parallen speichen zusammen) und vergleich 
sie mit deinem ltd. dabei auf die seite achtgeben, kassettenseitig ist die spannung hoeher.
wenn ein laufrad zu weich eingespeicht ist geht es gerade wenn du n bissl pummeliger
bist schnell in die knie. zu fest ist aber auch nicht gut, da dir dann die speichen aus
der felge kommen oder abreissen. 
wenn das gecheckt hast nimmst mal einen schraubenzieher und klopfst mal der reihe
nach an die speichen einer seite. die sollten halbwegs den gleichen ton haben.



> Würde mir das Geld aber auch gern sparen - wenn es definitiv nicht an den Felgen liegen würde.


ich denke, wenn du's hin und wieder ein wenig rappeln laesst, wirst du um ein anderes 
hinterrad auf dauer nicht rumkommen. dann solltest du eine halbwegs breite freeride- oder
sogar downhillfelge nehmen und das ganze vernuenftig einspeichen lassen. so
ein laufrad steckt schon deutlich mehr weg.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. April 2011)




----------



## fatz (5. April 2011)

nix zu danken. ab in die werkstatt! und das du in 10 minuten mit den ergebnissen wieder da bist.


----------



## blutbuche (5. April 2011)

@spuri : ....wollte dir grade den mavic crossline ans herz legen - den hab ich an 3 bikes und bin sehr zufrieden (natürlich hab ich das dämliche blümchendekor abgefriemelt !!! )-  der is gut und günstig (satz 219.-) und was les´ich da durch zufall : ist auf 100 kg beschränkt . .... dann wohl nicht das richtige ... ev. mavic crossmax ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> (natürlich hab ich das dämliche blümchendekor abgefriemelt !!! )



Och menno Kati, das ist doch gerade schön


----------



## kubitix (6. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Sunringlé Ryde XMB
> 
> Wie gesagt mit dem LTD bislang kaum / keine Probleme mit den Laufrädern, beim AMS nun aktuell ein Seiten- und Höhenschlag am HR.




Moinsen,

ich darf/möchte mich da mal "einmischen". Auf meinem Stereo ist ebenfalls der Ryde XMB drauf. Anfänglich gab´s massive Probleme mit losen Speichen, auf den ersten fünfhundert Kilometern habe ich nach jeder Fahrt die Speichen am VR+HR kontrolliert und lose Speichen vorsichtig nachgezogen. Bei der erst Inspektion hab ich das dann bei meinem Würfeldealer reklamiert, er hat sich beide Laufräder vorgenommen, Höhen- Seitenschlag hatte ich nicht. Er hat aber trotzdem bei den LR die Speichenspannung kontrolliert und korrigiert. Seit dem habe ich absolut Ruhe, obwohl die Gangart sicher etwas ruppiger geworden ist und ich ja auch nicht zur Fraktion 70- gehöre. Es gibt bestimmt bessere LRS, meiner Meinung nach liegt das Problem am schlampigen einspeichen beim Erstausrüster. Zumindest sollte der XMB das was du und sicher auch ich, ihm zumuten verkraften. Also zu deinem Händler die LR hinlegen und machen lassen, die Lösung kann ja nicht sein sich einen neuen LRS zu besorgen. Da freut sich nur der Händler und Cube drüber, denn er steht ja vermutlich noch in der Gewährleistung.

Stefan

PS: Mein Beitrag ist wohl überflüssig, habt ihr alles im "falschen" Fred schon ausdiskutiert.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> PS: Mein Beitrag ist wohl überflüssig, habt ihr alles im "falschen" Fred schon ausdiskutiert.


  Nee, war er nicht. Da ich ja wie gesagt mit dem AMS auch erst etwas über 400 km unterwegs war - könnte das in der Tat daran liegen, Das LR wurde nun komplett dezentriet und wieder von Grund auf zentriert! Werde nun auf jeden Fall abwarten, ob es gleich wieder passiert - oder ob Ruhe einzieht. Sollte es in der Tat schnell wieder passieren - werde ich es Euch mitteilen, und ggf. auf Eure Alternativvorschläge eingehen. Danke dafür. Und Kati - bis 100 kg wäre doch o.k.  
Bin ja "schon" bei ca. 97 kg und will doch weiter  fleißig unterwegs sein.


----------



## Gummischwain (6. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> d.h. billiger schrott fuer jemand, der einfach ned mehr kohle hat? preisgünstig waer ja
> ok, sollt halt halten.



Sorry, aber was für ein grober Unfug! 

Wie Jan schon richtig sagte: es kommt maßgeblich auf eine möglichst gleichmäßige Verteilung der Speichenspannung an.
Zudem bringt die Höhe der Felge eine hohe vertikale Steifigkeit... dafür wiegt's halt a bisserl mehr...

Ich habe meine VeltecV2 bereits im bikepark ausgiebig gequält und drops aus 1-1,5 m Höhe (gut, das ist jetzt nicht der burner) damit gemacht.
Bin mit gut 87 kg aber auch kein Leichtgewicht...
Die Dinger halten und bis dato (ca. seit einem Jahr im Einsatz ca. 2500 km drauf - fahre auch hin und wieder mal zur Arbeit damit) weder Seiten- noch Höhenschlag! Freilauf funzt einwandfrei und die Lager laufen klaglos.
Es gab anfangs glaube ich mal eine Serie, die Probleme mit dem Freilauf hatte...

Die Hopes sind sicherlich auch top keine Frage, aber dafür auch ne ganze Stange teurer... und zudem: nicht jeder hat einen Einsatzbereich auf gleichem Niveau wie z.B. jan oder andi!
Mag sein, dass dies bei fatz so ist (kann ich nicht einschätzen), aber deswegen sind die Veltec nicht generell schlecht!

Und zu den XPW1600: auch dieser LRS ist kein "Gedöhns". Es gibt ne Menge Leute, die damit solide unterwegs sind und nicht nur zum Bäcker Brötchen holen fahren. Mir persönlich isse zu schmal gewesen und für den Einsatz im bikepark mE ein wenig unterdimensioniert.


----------



## jan84 (6. April 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich kenne den orginalen Laufradsatz nicht, vermute aber, dass er wenn er ordentlich gespannt ist auch einfach nicht nennenswert kleinzukriegen ist im normalen Toureneinsatz, hier und da ggf. auch mal mit ein bisschen Bikepark. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (6. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was für ein grober Unfug!


he kleiner! jetzt geh aber mal ganz schnell vom gas! das war eine frage, wie an dem "?"
am ende zu erkennen war. und die war einzig und allein an andi gerichtet, da der den
lrs als "preisguenstige alternative" bezeichnet hat. deswegen brauch ich mich nicht von
dir hier anschei$$en lassen. abgesehen davon tut das was ich fahre in der beziehung 
nix zur sache, da das hinterrad auch nicht fuer mich ist, wie ebenfalls schon zu lesen 
war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (6. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> he kleiner! jetzt geh aber mal ganz schnell vom gas! das war eine frage, wie an dem "?"
> am ende zu erkennen war. und die war einzig und allein an andi gerichtet, da der den
> lrs als "preisguenstige alternative" bezeichnet hat. deswegen brauch ich mich nicht von
> dir hier anschei$$en lassen. abgesehen davon tut das was ich fahre in der beziehung
> ...



Kleiner? 
Und wer bist du? Der große Physiker vom Dienst?! 

Ach komm, lass stecken... mach ma was dir der Andi sagt...

Aber zwischen einer "preisguenstigen Alternative" und dem was du da vom Stapel gelassen hast (mit oder ohne dein "?" ist's Blödsinn) liegen schon noch ein paar Hausnummern...


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. April 2011)

Jetzt komm mal runter...mich hast du auch schonmal so seltsam "zurechtgestuzt"! du solltest mal bissle offener werden und vorallem(!) nicht alles persönlich nehmen. Dich hat doch gar keiner erwähnt..! Seh alles einfach mal etwas lockerer. (abgesehen davon seh ich das sowieso als paradox an, wenn man anderen vorwirft, dass sie die richtige meinung gepachtet haben und dabei davon ausgeht sie selbst zu besitzen.. )

So ich seh veltec allg. eher als "alternative". Ich war weder davon begeistert, wie sie eingespecht waren, noch wie sie nach einigerzeit lagertechnsich liefen. mögen halten, ja. Wenn man aber bissl fährt gibts aus MEINER () sicht geschickteres..
und ums nochmal zu unterstreichen: logisch hat jan recht! das einspeichen sind 80% eines guten lrs. und dazu kommt ihn nach n paar kilometer noch mal nachzuzentrieren.. Hab ich beim selbsteingespeichten gemacht und der ist top! DT zum beispiel bekommt das einspeichen ebenfalls ziemlich gut hin. viele andere "einspeicher" kann ich nicht beurteilen..

Nu noch ein wort zum PW 1600 "gedöhns" - gedöhns daher weils a.) 0815 ist und an vielen cübes serie ist und b.) weil der satz zwar ganz ordentlich hält, aber halt nicht so "gut" wie manch anderer...was aber wiederum von der fahrweise, wie du ebenfalls richtig erkannt hast, abhängt. an mein stereo würd ich ihn sicher nicht schrauben, solang ich damit im härteren endurobereich unterwegs bin, soviel ist sicher.

oh btw.: heute bin ich mal jekyll gefahren  wer ein leichtes trail rad sucht wird sich verlieben! das teil hat so viel power...sagenhaft!


----------



## wiesi991 (7. April 2011)

nach der hübschen lrs-debatte (meine XMBs halten sich erstaunlich gut und ohne probleme, trotz einiger gravierender fahrfehler die sie schon verkraften müssen haben... is wohl glückssache ob sie anständig verarbeitet sind) eine freudige nachricht:
mein AMS125 ist von Toxoholics zurück - und wies aussieht hats tatsächlich auch was in Sachen Performance gebracht! 
Um das Glück perfekt zu machen hab ich heut frei!


----------



## blutbuche (7. April 2011)

@andy ....bin auch schon mal jekyll gefahren - super gut !!!  geniales handling .... würde mir auch extrem gut gefallen ....


----------



## runningriot (7. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> oh btw.: heute bin ich mal jekyll gefahren  wer ein leichtes trail rad sucht wird sich verlieben! das teil hat so viel power...sagenhaft!



Hi, würde es auch gerne mal live sehen, hat es ein Händler hier in der Umgebung?


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. April 2011)

http://www.zrt.info/
der bernd in neckarsteinach..

@kati: ich fands auch super kuhl vom handling her. das einzige was mir definitiv nicht gefällt ist der schwerpunkt, der is zu hoch und was man aber bestimmt mit ner anderen gabel und laufrädern/reifen in den griff bekommt die lage..also ich fand es lag nicht sicher genug..(also auf dein steinigeren, wurzligeren parts)...für flow trails mit vielen kurven ein wahrer traum!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (8. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @spuri:
> wie versprochen die antwort auf deine laufradfragen. aber erstmal was faehrst du gerade und  war kaputt?
> 
> bezahlbare stabile felgen sind zb. http://www.sun-ringle.com/mtb/rims/eq29/
> ...



Ich hab die Sunringle MTX 39 auffm Fritzz, ich kann die auch nur empfehlen, sind nicht so teuer und halten einiges aus


----------



## fatz (8. April 2011)

oops! weil ich grad mein zitat les. meine neue hinterfelge wird die eq31. da hab ich mich irgendwie verhaut.
egal. die sun felgen sind denk ich schon ok. ich versuch seit 06 zwei sun sos kaputt zu kriegen. ohne
erfolg. und das ist eine ganz einfache gesteckte felge die mal gut 30euro gekostet hat.


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. April 2011)

solangsam wirds annähernd schön, wa?


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (10. April 2011)

die Farbe gefällt mir, sieht cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (10. April 2011)

*Hi, 

wenn ich schon nicht selbst fahren kann wenigstens ein paar Fotos vom Prosecchissima MTB Rennen heute in Miane.

Dieses mal leider nicht live dabei nur als "hinkender Zuschauer" 

Auch ein Rücken kann entzücken...den Rest gibts per PN 




Erster absolut...




Erste absolut...








Ein Cube haben wir auch gesehen 








Grüße
Guido*


----------



## DaKe (10. April 2011)

Wir waren heute in dieser region unterwegs 







Gruß

DaKe


----------



## sepalot (10. April 2011)

@ Sirrah

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8197238&postcount=3100

na da sag mal deiner Liebsten alles Gute und gute Besserung - "... was einen nicht umbringt, macht einen doch nur noch härter ..."  und ein ordentlicher Sturz gehört mind. einmal im Leben zum Bikerdasein  (danach gerne keine mehr).

Auf die Bilder sind wir dann schon mal gespannt .


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

grosses problem !!!!! danbar für guten tip !!!
 bei meiner quad bremse am speci dreht sich plötzlich NIX mehr . wollte heute los - und die bremse blockierte komplett . hab mühsam das hr rausgefriemelt , versucht den abstand zwischen den bremsbelägen mit ´nem schraubenzieher zu erweitern - ohne erfolg . das rad geht auch gar nicht mehr rein , weil die dicke der scheibe nicht mehr dazwischen geht . aber es war doch vorher auch drin und funzte ohne irgendwelche probleme. ich war mit nem anderen bike on tour - hab mir aber 2 stunden lang das  hirn zermartert , woran dieses mysterium liegen könnte .... hier mal bild er  von scheibe und bremsbelägen ...


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

..ach ja - bei ebay unter art. nr : 320682934722 gibts ein geiles cube freerid etrikot - gard´ebntdeckt - mir leider zu gross  viell. ht ja  jemand interesse ???!!!


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2011)

@kati War bei einem Bekannten letzt das gleiche, das Rad drehte kaum noch, Luft im System, durch die warmen Temperaturen dehnte die sich wohl aus, entlüften hat geholfen. 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> na da sag mal deiner Liebsten alles Gute und gute Besserung - "... was einen nicht umbringt, macht einen doch nur noch härter ..."



Danke, danke ... ich werd's der Frau Gattin ausrichten.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ..wenn ich schon nicht selbst fahren kann wenigstens ein paar Fotos vom Prosecchissima MTB Rennen heute in Miane....


  Man was für eine Qualität. Danke für die Impressionen...


----------



## kubitix (10. April 2011)

Hallo Sirrah73,

so lange es "nur" bei kleinen Blessuren bleibt, darf man ruhig sagen: Glück gehabt. Das tut zwar Weh geht aber vorbei. Auch von uns auf diesem Wege gute Besserung.

WildWeibchen + Kubtitix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (10. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Danke, danke ... ich werd's der Frau Gattin ausrichten.



Tja, da hat sie ja wirklich G..... Pech gehabt  aber wie sepi schon meinte was nicht umbringt das härtet ab und ich hätte auch noch einen Tipp für Dich, hat vor kurzem jemand hier im Forum gepostet 

PS: Tina, eine Sache müssen wir noch fix üben ... denn Du bist ja Krank. Wenn Du Krank bist, kannst Du Dich ja nicht bewegen (zumindest solange noch wer anders im Raum ist) - also ist der wichtigste Satz: "Schatz, kannst Du mir mal xyz" xyz kannst Du hier mit allem ersetzen. xyz = die Fernbedienung holen; ein Bier holen; was zu Essen machen; mir den Rücken kratzen .... lasse Deiner Fantasie freien lauf. Klappt immer 

@Spuri Danke Dir, warst heute blau unterwegs


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

@cortina : ..stand aber im kühlen keller ...


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2011)

Kati was ist denn mit dem Bremshebelweg? Lässt der sich wie immer bewegen oder ist der "hart"?


----------



## kubitix (10. April 2011)

hi Kati,

gibt m.E. nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. es steht Druck am Bremskolben an, deshalb kann der nicht mehr zurück. Stellt sich natürlich die Frage warum?

2. der Kolben klemmt

ich würde eine Bremsenrevision durchführen, selbst wenn du den Kolben irgendwie gangbar kriegst passiert das eventuell unterwegs wieder.

Stefan


----------



## blutbuche (10. April 2011)

kacke , hört sich alles nach radwerstatt an - wollte eig . nicht schon wieder geld ausgeben müssen - grummel . aber das wird wohl mit selbermachen nix ... mist .-
@cortina : nein , ist nicht hart , is ´ganz normal .-


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2011)

Sorry Kati, das klingt nach Klemmer wie Stefan geschrieben hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (10. April 2011)

@sirrah: Habe gerade eure Trickots gesehen. Habe auch so eins.  Habt ihr dieses Jahr wieder gebucht? Wenn ja was?


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. April 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> @sirrah: Habe gerade eure Trickots gesehen. Habe auch so eins.  Habt ihr dieses Jahr wieder gebucht? Wenn ja was?



Ne, dieses Jahr leider nicht. Wir haben sovieles dieses Jahr vor ... Gardasee, Fichtelgebirge, Eifel etc... da passt nicht mehr viel rein. Aber nächstes Jahr . Wir denken da an die Dolomitentour ....

Letztes Jahr hatten wir die Engadintour bestritten. Bei welcher warst Du dabei ?

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Gummischwain (11. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> kacke , hört sich alles nach radwerstatt an - wollte eig . nicht schon wieder geld ausgeben müssen - grummel . aber das wird wohl mit selbermachen nix ... mist .-
> @cortina : nein , ist nicht hart , is ´ganz normal .-



Ich kenne mich mit der Quadbremse nicht aus.

Werden die Beläge von beiden Seiten gedrückt oder ist eine Seite schwimmend gelagert? Wenn's ein Klemmer wäre (denke auch das es das ist) müsste sich ja zumindest einer der Kolben bewegen können. Sonst würde ja eigentlich auch der Bremsweg leicht reduziert sein.
Versuch doch mal ganz vorsichtig, den Kolben bei ausgebautem Rad weiter herauszudrücken (Steck sicherhaltshalber ne 2 Euro Münze dazwischen oder etwas flacheres, damit der Kolben nicht ggfls. schlagartig aus dem Gehäuse springt). Vielleicht setzt er sich dadurch wieder.

Hatte sowas auch schon mal und habs auf die Art wieder gangbar gemacht. Funzt nicht immer.
Wenn's richtig verkantet ist, kommst du um eine Revision des Kolbens wahrsl. nicht herum. Der wird dann immer wieder verkanten, wenn die Passung einmal hinüber ist.


----------



## Cortina (11. April 2011)

*Endlich kann Papa mal in Ruhe im Sand spielen ohne dass die anderen immer alles kaputt machen 







Ago und das Meer





Grüße
Guido

PS: OIRAM hast was verpasst 

*


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2011)

Jetzt wollen wir aber auch ein Foto von der Sandburg sehen, die du produziert hast  Oder war´s ein total raffiniertes Grabensystem


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. April 2011)

*heute war ich mal kurz mit meiner alten Karre unterwegs...








*


----------



## OIRAM (11. April 2011)

*Ja Guido, da hab ich wirklich was verpasst.

Schaut viel schöner aus, bei Dir am Strand, als bei mir auf Arbeit.

Hab mir schon mal eine kleine Cam für die nächsten Touren gekauft.

Da brauch ich dann nich mehr die dicke Nikon mitschleppen.

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FT3 Outdoor









Hi Kati,

ich schließ mich mal der Meinung von Guido an, das da Luft im System ist.

Du holst Dein Bike aus dem dunklen Keller, stellst es in die Sonne und schon dehnt sich die Luft im System aus, und drück die Kolben raus.

Verstärkt wird dieser effekt, wenn Du das Bike auf den Kopf stellst.

Ich denke mal, vor der Bikewerkstatt ist erst mal entlüften angesagt.

Viel Glück und schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Cortina (11. April 2011)

Bärbel...buhuhuhu...das war so gemein, war grade fertig und Ago wollte auf den Auslöser drücken und... und...da...und...da kam diese blöde Welle und alles war weg 

snief...und Du Mario...kannst nicht biken musst aber arbeiten...das ist ja noch viel gemeiner...

...aber die Blumen im Hintergrund schauen vielleicht dumm aus der Wäsche


----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *heute war ich mal kurz mit meiner alten Karre unterwegs...*
> 
> *
> 
> *


 
*Ein Cycletech Opium    Ich werd`verrückt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Von wann ist das denn bitte *


----------



## fatz (11. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Endlich kann Papa mal in Ruhe im Sand spielen ohne dass die anderen immer alles kaputt machen



WOW! das ist aber mal ein bagger. da werden kindertraeume war. respekt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel...buhuhuhu...das war so gemein, war grade fertig und Ago wollte auf den Auslöser drücken und... und...da...und...da kam diese blöde Welle und alles war weg
> 
> snief...und Du Mario...kannst nicht biken musst aber arbeiten...das ist ja noch viel gemeiner...


 
Schöner Mist


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ein Cycletech Opium    Ich werd`verrückt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hallo Bärbel, denke mal so 7 Jahre!  Echt klasse Karre *


----------



## st-bike (11. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ne, dieses Jahr leider nicht. Wir haben sovieles dieses Jahr vor ... Gardasee, Fichtelgebirge, Eifel etc... da passt nicht mehr viel rein. Aber nächstes Jahr . Wir denken da an die Dolomitentour ....
> 
> Letztes Jahr hatten wir die Engadintour bestritten. Bei welcher warst Du dabei ?
> 
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn



2009 die Engadin 2010 die Trentino und 2011 wird es Dolomiti


----------



## Cortina (11. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> WOW! das ist aber mal ein bagger. da werden kindertraeume war. respekt!!!



Gelle, endlich mal austoben und der Kerl war echt kooperativ auch wenn ich im Nachhinein glaube Heli fliegen ist leichter


----------



## sepalot (11. April 2011)

Hab gestern nicht nur "Bike-Wasch-und-Service-Zentrum" gespielt am Abend. War am Nachmittag mein neu aufgebautes PT-Bike testen 





. Tja, hab den Rahmen schon Anfang Januar beim Fischi geholt und gleich zam'gschraubt (gewisse Änderungen wird es noch geben: Vorbau, Gabelschaft/ andere Gabel, ...), aber bis jetzt noch keinen Meter gefahren - Schande auf mich . Aber scho komisch, dass ich des überhaupt ausgehalten hab. Jetzt schon 3 Monate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​ 
Der Track ist auch schön trocken 





 und hat den Winter gut überstanden. Wird Zeit, dass wir die nächste Line bauen .




​ 
Geisterfahrer-Posing 



​ 




​ 





Das Fahren damit ist ja ein Traum - geht sehr schön 









 - wirklich schöner als der andere Hardtail-Rahmen. Schon faszinierend, obwohl der 4X-Rahmen die gleiche Kettenstrebenlänge, wie ein normales Hardtail hat, dass es sich trotzdem so anders fährt, durch die komplett andere Rahmen-Geo .​ 




​ 
*



 Der neue Rahmen fetzt, bei 10kg und einer schönen Rahmengeometrie 



*​


----------



## blutbuche (12. April 2011)

@ostwandlager : sehr schönes opium . fand den rahmen damals auch total geil !!! wir haben noch ein santa cruz im sortiment, das ist auch klein , weiss und "älter" ... ist eigentlich schlimm , dass man bei rahmen , die etwas mehr als 2 jahre auf dem buckel von "alt" redet . neu is ´ja bekanntlich nicht automatisch besser . ich bin mit meinen 2006er rahmen (cube bcr , nico , speci enduro z.b.) absolut zufrieden . albewährt = gut !! gruss, kati  p.s. fer frosch kommt in die werkstatt - ist schon angemeldet ...


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @ostwandlager : sehr schönes opium . fand den rahmen damals auch total geil !!! wir haben noch ein santa cruz im sortiment, das ist auch klein , weiss und "älter" ... ist eigentlich schlimm , dass man bei rahmen , die etwas mehr als 2 jahre auf dem buckel von "alt" redet . neu is ´ja bekanntlich nicht automatisch besser . ich bin mit meinen 2006er rahmen (cube bcr , nico , speci enduro z.b.) absolut zufrieden . albewährt = gut !! gruss, kati  p.s. fer frosch kommt in die werkstatt - ist schon angemeldet ...



*stimmt! Ist zwar älter aber immer noch gut  das reinste kletterbike ohne wippen was man vom ams und stereo nicht behaupten kann!  Überlege gerade es ein bisschen auf zu frischen  das santa cruz fand ich damals auch klasse, hab mich dann doch fürs opium entschieden
Gruß klaus
*


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2011)

*@Sepalot*
Sehr schönes Bike 
Wenn die Sonne das nächste Mal raus kommt, dann darfst du uns auch gerne mit einem PT-Video erfreuen


----------



## fatz (12. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Gelle, endlich mal austoben und der Kerl war echt kooperativ auch wenn ich im Nachhinein glaube Heli fliegen ist leichter


kann sein, aber baggern kann man sich leichter selber beibringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (12. April 2011)

Stimmt, erstens ist es den Männern schon angeboren  (auch wenn wir es in unserem Alter langsam verlernen) und zweitens sind Fehler nicht ganz so fatal, auch wenn man so ein Teil verdammt schnell umwerfen kann


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *stimmt! Ist zwar älter aber immer noch gut  *


7 Jahre, 7 Jahre - wie schnell sind die vorüber. Habe mir schon jetzt fast Sorgen gemacht - auch bald einen Oldie zu fahren....(wären in dem Fall sogar 2, da beide 2010). 
Aber die werden dann hoffentlich den selben Weg gehen, Alt aber Gut!  
Schaut übrigens ganz hübsch aus - das weiße Teil! Pflegen bzw. aufpolieren lohnt sicher.


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2011)

Ich finde da muss man gar nicht viel polieren, das sieht auch so schon super aus und die Komponenten sind auch nicht aus schlechtem Hause


----------



## Gummischwain (12. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich finde da muss man gar nicht viel polieren, das sieht auch so schon super aus und die Komponenten sind auch nicht aus schlechtem Hause



Aber unser lieber Spurhalter hat es eben gerne sehr sauber! 
*duckundweg*


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> 7 Jahre, 7 Jahre - wie schnell sind die vorüber. Habe mir schon jetzt fast Sorgen gemacht - auch bald einen Oldie zu fahren....(wären in dem Fall sogar 2, da beide 2010).
> Aber die werden dann hoffentlich den selben Weg gehen, Alt aber Gut!
> Schaut übrigens ganz hübsch aus - das weiße Teil! Pflegen bzw. aufpolieren lohnt sicher.


 
So gesehen kann ich meins ja schon fast in der Youngtimer Galerie ausstellen  Das hat immerhin schon drei Jahre auf dem Buckel


----------



## horstling (12. April 2011)

Hallo!

Habe heute auch meinen Babytimer (2010 ) gewaschen und wollte mir mal die Seriennummer notieren.
 Siehe da, es gibt 3 Nummern!
Welche ist denn nun die ausschlaggebende um den Rahmen zu identifizieren?
Eine fängt mit "WOW" an, eine mit "MK" und eine mit "EN" 
( WOW passt ja ganz gut.  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2011)

sieht nach spass aus 







mehr Spass



Dämpferteststrecke 




es handelt sich hierbei um ein Bauwerk aus der Zeit der Kelten 
Erbaut im ersten Jahrhundert vor Christus zeugen noch heute 10 Meter hohe Mauern von dem monumentalen Denkmal.

Quelle


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe heute auch meinen Babytimer (2010 ) gewaschen und wollte mir mal die Seriennummer notieren.
> Siehe da, es gibt 3 Nummern!
> ...



Du bruahcst die wow. mk würd ich auch noch mitnotieren - das is die produktionszeit...könnte sein, dass die mit der wow zusammen hängt --> daher mit notieren. EN prauchst ned is nur ne produktionsnummer..


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> Ago und das Meer
> 
> ...



hi Guido,

zwei schöne Coulorkey´s zeigst du, ich hab mir für´s Zitat das schönere von beiden ausgesucht. Nicht nur die Perspektive finde ich hier besser, sondern natürlich und selbstverständlich auch das Motiv.

Was wird Ago wohl gerade denken, vielleicht "hinterm Horizont geht´s weiter"
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6rhpjDYQYw"]YouTube        - Udo Lindenberg - Hinterm Horizont geht's weiter[/nomedia]

Stefan


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

Hallo Cube Biker. Könnt ihr mir mal helfen bei der Suche nach einer Carbon Sattelstütze. Bringt das Carbon ausser Gewichtsersparnis noch etwas ?
Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme mit den Teilen ?
Hab ein Angebot für eine 3T - und das Bike ist ein Reaction GTC Pro.

Danke & immer eine Handvoll Boden unter dem Reifen.....


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe heute auch meinen Babytimer (2010 ) gewaschen und wollte mir mal die Seriennummer notieren.
> Siehe da, es gibt 3 Nummern!
> ...




World Of Warcraft = WoW


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bringt das Carbon ausser Gewichtsersparnis noch etwas ?


ähm...ist die Frage ernsthaft


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

Ja war ernst gemeint. Hab es eher mit Mopeten zu tun, und weiss schon was Carbon ist.
Bei einem Fahrrad geht es aber noch um andere Dinge als Gewicht sparen.
Hab sonst nur mit Anbauteilen aus Carbon wie Fender etc. zu tun. Daher meine Frage.


----------



## xerto (12. April 2011)

Also ich finde Carbon hat eine Menge Nachteile:

teuer
anfällig
man sieht keine Beschädigungen..

Und der Gewichtsvorteil? Naja...

Ich kauf Alu und bleib dabei seitdem ich auf einem Rennen gesehen habe, wie es einen Carbonrahmen zerlegt hat.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

Ich denke der Rahmen ist nicht so das Problem. Ich hab auch schon einen Alu Rahmen gesehen der sich nach einem kleinen Sprung zerlegt hat. Wenn beschädigungen da sind wird sich da fast jedes Material verabschieden.
Ich tendiere auch bei Lenker & Sattel zu Alu, da doch auch andere Belastungen auf diese Komponenten einwirken.


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Was wird Ago wohl gerade denken, vielleicht "hinterm Horizont geht´s weiter"


Nööö, Sie dachte hoffentlich ist der bald fertig, hier ziehts 



kubitix schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Perspektive finde ich hier besser...


Danke Dir aber frag mich mal wie lange ich gebraucht habe um von da wieder hoch zu kommen 



kubitix schrieb:


> YouTube        - Udo Lindenberg - Hinterm Horizont geht's weiter
> Stefan


Diese Version kannte ich nicht, ist wirklich schön, werde ich nachher Ago mal vorspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2011)

> Würde im Übrigen die Dinger nicht generell "verteufeln". Wer irgendwie gehandicapt ist (Behinderung, Unfall, Alter oder was auch immer) und dennoch so am Bikesport teilhaben kann.....aber für alle Anderen ist es hier wohl induskabel.  Falls es doch Diskussionen dazu geben sollte - denkt an den Cube Talk!!!



schonmal irgendwer so ein Pedelec gefahren?

Das macht echt so Bock! Hatte einen Heidenspaß auf so einem Teil, war aber ein "Crosser" und nicht unbedingt für das Gelände gemacht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Aber unser lieber Spurhalter hat es eben gerne sehr sauber!


  
Das werde ich wohl nun nimmer los. 

@friendsofmine - vielleicht selbst schon gefunden, aber hier war die Frage ähnlich:
http://www.sportlerfrage.net/frage/was-haltet-ihr-von-sattelstuetzen-aus-carbon

@milan0 - danke für "rübertragen" die Diskussion ist eröffnet. Ich kann sagen: "Nein" - bin ich noch nicht gefahren.


----------



## Milan0 (12. April 2011)

Beim Mountainbiken brauch ich "sowas" auch absolut nicht, aber so zum Spaß sind die Dinger schon richtig geil!


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

Danke fÃ¼r den Link.

Bin letztes Jahr auf der e- Bike Messe zwei Teile gefahren.
Das eine sah toll aus- hatte einen Gitterrohrrahmen wie meine Duc. Nachteil - Preis - 7000â¬ und das der Akku bei 25 km/h die UnterstÃ¼tzung einstellt. Halt unsere super Stvo Gesetze.
Das zweite war echt der Knaller. e Rockit - aus Berlin. Da wird die Geschwindigkeit mit den Pedalen gesteuert. Das Teil hat einen Anzug wie eine 750 ccm Mopete- nur lautlos.

Ganz grosser Nachteil: man brauch ein BikefÃ¼hrerschein- bin 90 km/h auf der Landebahn in Tempelhof gefahren und die 11.000â¬ fÃ¼r das FungerÃ¤t.

YouTube       
 - eROCKIT zu Gast bei MOTORRAD - Interview und Onboard-Video

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjQz_cYjsH4&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]YouTube        - eROCKIT - faster anyone?[/nomedia]


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

Hier sitzt der Chef persöhnlich im Sattel.


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzsHFka92X8&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]YouTube        - eROCKIT in Berlin[/nomedia]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hier sitzt der Chef persöhnlich im Sattel.


 
Ganz nett die Teile - aber eRocket ist nicht gleich Pedelec. 
Geht wohl hier eher um Bikes (gemeint hier für Fahrräder!!! ) 
mit E-Unterstützung - als um E-Bikes mit Führerscheinpflicht.....


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. April 2011)

Na das erste Teil was ich gefahren bin ist so ein Ding. 

http://www.3-element.com/

Optik ist gut , nur halt der Preis nicht geschweige die technischen Daten.


----------



## sepalot (12. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Sepalot*
> Sehr schönes Bike
> Wenn die Sonne das nächste Mal raus kommt, dann darfst du uns auch gerne mit einem PT-Video erfreuen


 

danke - ein kleines Video hab ich gemacht gehabt  - nix besonderes - irgendwie hat mir die motivation/ inspiration gefehlt, da alleine am track und das erste mal seit vergangenem oktober . da tut einem alles weh und nach zwei bis drei runden ist man ganz schön geplättet .

[ame="http://vimeo.com/22202954"]http://vimeo.com/22202954[/ame]


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht nach spass aus
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/873814
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/873813
> ...


 
So alt und immer noch so gut erhalten  Respekt 

Ich nehme mal an, dass das Trepperl nicht unbedingt zum Runterbrettern geeignet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> danke - ein kleines Video hab ich gemacht gehabt  - nix besonderes - irgendwie hat mir die motivation/ inspiration gefehlt, da alleine am track und das erste mal seit vergangenem oktober . da tut einem alles weh und nach zwei bis drei runden ist man ganz schön geplättet .
> 
> [URL]http://vimeo.com/22202954[/URL]


 
Na bitte  So kommen Strecke und Bike doch gleich viel besser zur Geltung


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. April 2011)

wenn wir schon beim "dirten" sind..









ich üb auch grad etwas in der luft net gaaanz so langweilig auszusehen


----------



## barbarissima (12. April 2011)

Gelingt dir schon ganz gut


----------



## blutbuche (12. April 2011)

@andi : schönes action bild !!!! 


ach ja - noch ein paar milky frosch bilder   @spuri : ..guggst du flasche !!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : ..guggst du flasche !!!!


Yepp.


----------



## Cortina (12. April 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Ich kauf Alu und bleib dabei seitdem ich auf einem Rennen gesehen habe, wie es einen Carbonrahmen zerlegt hat.



Genau und ich kauf Carbon weils meinem Bekannten auf der Transalp nach einem Sturz den Alu Rahmen zerrissen hat 

@Kati immer wieder genial die Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (12. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wenn wir schon beim "dirten" sind..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

schicke Pics 

ob du gelangweilt schaust, sieht man doch gar nicht und ob man gelangweilt oder lässig schaut ... das ist ja auch fließend 

ich hoff ich trau mich auch irgendwann mal den lenker wenigstens ein bischen ein zu schlagen, beim springen .

und plötzlich hab ich das gefühl, an die Biker-X an Geißkopf zu müssen


----------



## fatz (13. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass das Trepperl nicht unbedingt zum Runterbrettern geeignet ist



welches? das erste oder das zweite? 
das erstere sollt schon zu fahren sein. das zweite wird n bissl hoppelig


----------



## barbarissima (13. April 2011)

Ich meinte schon das hoppelige


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> schicke Pics
> 
> ob du gelangweilt schaust, sieht man doch gar nicht und ob man gelangweilt oder lässig schaut ... das ist ja auch fließend
> 
> ...



danke euch..
sieht zwar schon ETWAS besser aus..aber naja hab ja noch zeit. war das zweite mal, dass ich überhaupt probiert hab was in der luft zu machen 
und wie ich schau is mir egal wie ich ausseh dagegen ned..(also vom "style" her..)


----------



## fatz (14. April 2011)

was macht man, wenn man 
a) genug 4mm alublech, einige schrauben und sonstige kleinteile rumliegen hat
b) einen abend zeit hat
c) keinen bock hat fast 80 euro abzudruecken
d) sowas schon lang mal bauen wollte
?










genau. man baut ein tensiometer.

und ja es koennte schoener sein, aber es funtzt trotzdem. schon getestet mit speiche 
und kiste mit 100kg pflastersteinen dran zum spannen


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. April 2011)

haddu gut gemacht


----------



## fatz (14. April 2011)

danke, aber wenn man's genau nimmt hab ich eigentlich nur das ding von park tool kopiert


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. April 2011)

ich weiß das war auch der einzige grund, warum ich überhaupt wusste was du damit anstellen willst... (oke und bis ich eben den text unterm bild gesehen hab)


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2011)

Wat mat Du denn damit ? Lässt sich das mit einfachen Worten einem Laien erklären ?

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (15. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wat mat Du denn damit



Speichenspannung messen. google mal Speichentensiometer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (15. April 2011)

Alder boah ey, fatz unser kleiner Chinese kopiert einfach 

Kompliment  ich stelle mir nur grade vor wie oft Dir die Feder auf Bild zwei flöten gegangen ist oder steht die nicht unter Spannung

Kalibriert hast Du das Teil mit einem vorgegebenen Gewicht, richtig? Die passende Feder hattest Du oder war das trial 'n error?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (15. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Alder boah ey, fatz unser kleiner Chinese kopiert einfach


also erstens bin ich weder klein, noch gelb, noch hab ich schlitzaugen. vergiss also den chinesen.
zweitens verkauf ich das ding nicht.


> Kompliment  ich stelle mir nur grade vor wie oft Dir die Feder auf Bild zwei flöten gegangen ist oder steht die nicht unter Spannung


da ist voll ausgefahren gar ned so viel spannung drauf. das geht ganz gut reinzufummeln.


> Kalibriert hast Du das Teil mit einem vorgegebenen Gewicht, richtig? Die passende Feder hattest Du oder war das trial 'n error?


beides. die feder hatte ich mal aus einer blechschere ausgebaut und sie hat
ganz gut gepasst. zum eichen hab ich an eine alte speiche 100kg steine
gehaengt (das ist  sollspannung) und mal geschaut, wo ich rauskomm.
10kg unterschied sind ca. ein kleiner teilstrich. mit einer staerkeren feder
bekaem man mehr empfindlichkeit, aber fuer mich langt das so. die messungen
sind auch recht reproduzierbar, d.h. ich bekomm an einer speiche immer den 
gleichen wert.



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wat mat Du denn damit ? Lässt sich das mit einfachen Worten einem Laien erklären ?


zb. spuris lrs auf vordermann bringen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> zb. spuris lrs auf vordermann bringen.



 Na, dann wird Spuri sich bald auf den Weg ins Chiemgau machen.

Respekt ! So was basteln zu können .


----------



## fatz (15. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Respekt ! So was basteln zu können .


ist ned so wild. bohrstaender, stichsaege, gewindebohrer, schraubstock und feile. mehr 
brauchst eigentlich nicht. und genau geht's da auch nirgends. alles eher frei 
schnauze und mit dem geodreieck auf's blech markiert.
die schrauben die als pin fungieren hab ich allerdings mit feile und drechselbank
gemacht. das ginge aber auch anders.

nochwas: aus wirtschaftlicher sicht ist das ganze einfach bloedsinn. das tensiometer von
parktool kostet knapp 80 oere. bauzeit war sicher im bereich 8 stunden....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> zb. spuris lrs auf vordermann bringen.





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na, dann wird Spuri sich bald auf den Weg ins Chiemgau machen.


 Mir "empfehlen" mal eben so die Speichenspannung per Hand zu ertasten - und selber dazu dann "Hightech" produzieren...
Wusste bislang nicht einmal von der Existenz so eines Teils - geschweige denn wie man es baut oder gar aÅwendet (letzteres ist mir immer noch RÃ¤tsel). Respekt!

Nach meinem Handtest war Ã¼brigens scheinbar soweit alles in Ordnung - 
aber was ist der denn nun noch wert. 
*Koffer packend - die Karte Chiemgau heraussuchend - das Bike aufladend die Wohnung verlass*


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2011)

Du brauchst noch ein paar Klemmbacken für deinen Schraubstock  dann gibt es auch kein Muster im Alu 

Ich bin dann doch eher der Käufer 

Btw. Mein Fritzz ist verkauft  und schon geputzt


----------



## fatz (15. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mir "empfehlen" mal eben so die Speichenspannung per Hand zu ertasten - und selber dazu dann "Hightech" produzieren...


na bis vor 2 tagen hab ich das auch noch nach gehoer gemacht.


> Wusste bislang nicht einmal von der Existenz so eines Teils - geschweige denn wie man es baut oder gar aÅwendet (letzteres ist mir immer noch RÃ¤tsel). Respekt!


das klemmst du so an eine speiche, dass die beiden dicken pins oben und
unten links von der speiche und der duennere in der mitte rechts von ihr
sind. dann laesst du los und die feder drueckt den mittelpin gegen die speiche,
die je nach spannung verschieden weit nachgibt. wenn du dann weisst,
was auf der skala bei welcher speichendicke welche spannung ist, hast du 
sogar die absolute spannung. wichtig ist aber erstmal, das die speichen halbwegs gleich gespannt sind.


----------



## fatz (15. April 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Du brauchst noch ein paar Klemmbacken für deinen Schraubstock  dann gibt es auch kein Muster im Alu


das ist absicht. das ist, damit man nicht abrutscht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. April 2011)

Heute war der große Tag ....

... an dem wir unserem Opelchen Lebwohl gesagt haben.




Und den "Neuen" willkommen heissen.




In einem frischen Froschf...grün strahlt er uns an .

Wer strahl den da von einem Ohr zum anderen ? 




Ein letzter wehmütiger Blick . Ach, der hat vor allem Tina die letzten Jahre immer brav von A nach B kutschiert .




Die ganze Fahrt Heimwärts war ein einziges gegluckse und gekichere vor Freude .




Na, ob der in den Carport passt ?




Ja  Passt, wackelt und hat Luft .




Nach nunmehr schon 7 Jahren im Rheingau-Taunus haben wir jetzt auch das letzte Göttinger Kennzeichen (alte Heimat) verloren.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Heute war der große Tag ....


Na denn mal "Herzlichen Glückwunsch!" und "Allzeit gute Fahrt!" 
Das Grün würde gut zu meinem AMS passen  - aber sag Tina, mein schwarzes Auto passt auch ganz gut drunter! 
Während ich heute fleißig ca. 60 km unterwegs war - brachte mir der Postbote auch eine 
Neuanschaffung
 ins Haus. Nicht so groß, aber die Freude war trotzdem riesig.... LG Spuri


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2011)

Der Fiesta in Grün ist wirklich hübsch  Hat aber leider keinen Fahrradträger dran  Oder haben sie das jetzt geändert?

Sag Tina von mir "Viel Spaß mit ihrem neuen Fröschchen "

PS: Der linke Pfosten sieht ein bisschen schief aus  Tina wird doch nicht etwa.....


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2011)

schickes Kerlchen  Allzeit unfallfreie Fahrt dmit 

Bzgl. Fahrradträger, ich glaube da ist Opel einmal der Konkurenz meilenweit vorraus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> PS: Der linke Pfosten sieht ein bisschen schief aus  Tina wird doch nicht etwa.....


 Von Frau zu Frau ist der zum Glück auch "politisch" korrekt.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> PS: Der linke Pfosten sieht ein bisschen schief aus  Tina wird doch nicht etwa.....



Ne, ne .... den haben wir mehr zum Nachbarn geschoben, damit wir mehr Platz haben .

@All: Danke für Glückwünsche 

@Spuri: Ja, daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, dass der gut zu Deinem Rad passen würde. Also .. schnell in den Taunus geradelt und Fotos vom grünen AMS und Fiesta machen .


----------



## Cortina (16. April 2011)

*Tina alles Gute zum neuen Auto. Ich finde die Farbe genial  **

Ich war heute endlich auch mal wieder auf zwei Rädern unterwegs  darf mich aber noch nicht anstrengen  also auf die bequeme Art 
Schnell noch ein Ölwechsel und los gings...





Grüße
Guido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (16. April 2011)

Hallo Guido,

schickes Teil und zum Glück mit Seitenständer, weil Hauptständer is nich.

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Ich war heute endlich auch mal wieder auf zwei Rädern unterwegs  *


  Wenigstens warst Du an der frischen Luft.... Hoffentlich verkommt der Fred nun nicht zum reinen "Motorsport" .....  Könnte wetten - irgendeiner war noch mit dem Motorschlitten unterwegs


----------



## kubitix (16. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Könnte wetten - irgendeiner war noch mit dem Motorschlitten unterwegs







 ,aber erst nach dem reaction und Guido ist ganz offiziell entschuldigt.

PS: damit ich heute Abend nicht nur "dummes" Zeug von mir gebe.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenigstens warst Du an der frischen Luft.... Hoffentlich verkommt der Fred nun nicht zum reinen "Motorsport" .....  Könnte wetten - irgendeiner war noch mit dem Motorschlitten unterwegs



Hehe ... ist doch der Cube Talk hier und im Froschfötzchengrünen Fiesta passt der Schwarze Blitz perfekt rein, wenn es Tina mal ohne mich Richtung Feldberg verschlägt .
Ergo -> Cube-Transporter


----------



## fatz (16. April 2011)

joerg, die farbe ist top! so haett ich gern n rahmen.


----------



## barbarissima (17. April 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Tina alles Gute zum neuen Auto. Ich finde die Farbe genial *
> 
> *Ich war heute endlich auch mal wieder auf zwei Rädern unterwegs  darf mich aber noch nicht anstrengen  also auf die bequeme Art *
> *Schnell noch ein Ölwechsel und los gings...*
> ...


 
*Was für ein hübsches Maschinchen*


----------



## Cortina (17. April 2011)

Danke Bärbel, werde es ihr ausrichten  Ago und ich streiten immer, sie sagt nämlich immer ihre XT wäre vieeeeeel schöner


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (17. April 2011)

Mopped fahren muss ich auch mal wieder , aber am We isses zu gefährlich mit meinem Profil was ich noch drauf hab


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2011)

@sirrah : ...ooooh , wie schön , euer neuer frosch !!!  !!!! 



mal was anderes : was würdet ihr mir für ´ne gute , günstige , schwarze bremse  empfehlen - au sser magura martha oder louise ??? kenn´mich bei den  nicht -maguras  so überhaupt nicht aus ... tips ??????
lg - kati  froschmutter


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2011)

warum keine Magura? Habe die Luise und bin seit 4 Jahren damit zufrieden...gibt übrigens mit jedem Hersteller mal Probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (18. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> mal was anderes : was würdet ihr mir für ´ne gute , günstige , schwarze bremse  empfehlen


avid elixir 5: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22313_Elixir-5-Scheibenbremse-.html
oder wenn's n bissl mehr kosten darf und dich der rote kringel nicht stoert (dafuer gibt's klebeband) elixir cr:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20176_Elixir-CR-Carbon-Scheibenbremse-.html


----------



## Friecke (18. April 2011)

@Jörg und Tina,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Eurer Neuanschaffung. Ich denke Ihr habt wirklich eine gute Wahl getroffen, und auch die Farbe ist toll.
Ich danke Euch für Euren Beitrag zu meiner Arbeitsplatzsicherheit 

Allseits gute Fahrt,
Friecke
P.S. Bitte nicht bei mir meckern, wenn mal was schief geht 
P.S.2 Ja, das mit dem Fix Flex o'Flox Fahrradträger ist schon ne tolle Idee. Warum ist mir das nicht eingefallen


----------



## blutbuche (18. April 2011)

..die avid is sicher keine schlechte [email protected]ämon : ..hab die louise auch an einigen - wollte mal wa s anderes ..


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. April 2011)

Gruss


----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2011)

..die bremsensache lässt mich nicht los ... 
hatte das bike beim händler , der sich den festgefahreren kolben angucken solte und es beheben .is ja ne hayes quad bremse - und anscheinend sind die händler hier in der umgebeung alle restlos überfordert mit dem teil ... man schrieb mir eine mal : die bremse sei "soweit wiederhersgestellt" und hätte einen "erträglichen" druckpunkt - sie seine aber nicht in deer lage , sie völlig zu entlüften - dazu fehle ein anschluss kit ....so , jetzt hol´ich mein bike morgen ab mit einer halb entlüftetten bremse ... was soll das ? habe unterschiedliche werkstätten angerufen - keinem sagt diese bremse was und alle sagen nur : b ring ma vorbei - ich guck dann mal .. das hilft mir aber nicht weiter ... in der trickstuff beschreibung scheint das entlüften kein hexenwerk zu sein ... warum also haben gelernte fahrradmechaniker dann ein problem damit ????? ich bin auf 180 und weiss nicht , was ich jetzt machen soll .... neue bremse kommt definitiv - aber nu  ahben die ja alles wieder zusammengefriemelt , obwohl ich um rücksprache gebeten hatte ,  BEVOR man entscheiden konnte , neue bremse ..oder ... aber so : alles mim halben a..... . zum kotzen .. so , musste mir aml luft machen .... arrrggghhhhh


----------



## Beorn (19. April 2011)

Ich hätte einen Händler bei mir um die Ecken, der entlüftet alles und hat Customquadringe auf Lager. Das ist aber leider nicht bei dir um die Ecke.

Selber mal versuchen? In F müsst es doch aber eigentlich auch einen kleinen abgefahrenen Freakladen geben, der das kann?! Frag doch mal im Regionalforum, ob einer einen empfehlen kann?!

Geh Biken mit einem deiner andren Räder, das entspannt! Die 180 in die Kurbeln hauen hilft!


----------



## zeKai (19. April 2011)

Kauf dir ne hope  Ist zwar teuer, aber bekommst alle ersatzteile im notfall einzeln. Und zum entlüften brauchst nichtmal nen spezielles "KIT". Oder eine magura welche auch nicht günstig sind aber 5jahre Garantie bieten. 

Aber so unfähige Händler mag es hier zwar auch geben bin Gott sei dank an noch keinen geraten "wir haben den Adapter nicht... " soll ich mal lachen? Wenn ein fach betrieb den "wahrscheinlich" Standard Adapter nicht hat... was soll man da noch sagen. 

Verständlich das du dich aufregst. Würde ich in deinem Fall auch. Das teil abbauen, versuchen zu verkaufen und was neues dran. Sei es avid, hope, magura, formula oder shimano... kannst es denke nur besser treffen als jetzt.


----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2011)

ja , werd´ums neu kaufen nicht rumkommen - wird´wohl die avid elixir werden .. aber dennoch ist es doch fast lächerlich , was ein riesen laden wie hibike da von sich gibt ... echt ... grummel . so , jettzt setz´ß ich mich auf mein bcr und geh`"staubfressen" ... da funzt die bremse ...


----------



## fatz (19. April 2011)

jetzt weiss ich mal wieder warum ich selber schraub........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...so , jettzt setz´ß ich mich auf mein bcr und geh`"staubfressen" ...


 Viel Spaß dabei - und immer schön Asphalt vermeiden, da "staubt" es nicht so gut.... 
Oooopppssssss - und das wo Kati schon auf 180 Sachen ist, da verstecke ich mich lieber auf der Arbeit...
Tob Dich mal richtig aus Kati - die Sache ist echt frustrierend. 
Man oh man, ist das schlimm in Deutschland = Servicewüste! Nur beim Verkaufen machen sie dir ´nen Buckel, haste düs Geld hingelegt, wars das mit der Freundlichkeit..... Und kompetent zu sein, ist auch Luxus.


----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2011)

sooo, wieder da . sonne pur - warmer wind .gebesserte laune - und gleich noch   eine  avid elixir 5 bestellt - soll die dämliche werkstatt gleich verbauen - bin mal gespannt , was  nu´wieder schief geht ....
es grüsst - die kati


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

War heute im neuen Cube Mega Store 'B'. Die Jungs in der Werkstatt tun mir jetzt schon leid. Nach meinem wunsch die Serien Cube Teile - Lenker&Sattelstütze gegen Carbon Teile vom gleichen Hersteller zu tauschen, bekam ich die Info- wir bekommen nur die verbauten Orig. Teile. Na viel Spass beim überleben ........
Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das sie jetzt nur noch Cube Produkte haben, und vor ein paar Wochen noch 3 andere Bike Marken, dann weiss ich das es nicht lange gut geht.
Im Umkreis von 5 Kilo. haben gute und lange Cube Händler, Cube rausgeschmissen.
Wenn ich ein Stereo oder Fritzz im Cube Store kaufe und will es aufmotzen- geht das im Cube Store nicht. Das ist ja mal ganz schlau.


----------



## Cortina (19. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> sooo, wieder da . sonne pur - warmer wind .gebesserte laune - und gleich noch   eine  avid elixir 5 bestellt - soll die dämliche werkstatt gleich verbauen - bin mal gespannt , was  nu´wieder schief geht ....
> es grüsst - die kati



Jetzt sei mal nicht so pessimistisch, hab die Elixir5 gerade erst anstelle der Hayes geordert, ist ne TOP Bremse.
Welchen Scheibendurchmesser hast Du gewählt?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## blutbuche (19. April 2011)

203er - waren vorher auch dran ... seh´n am enduro besser aus , als so kleine fritzels ...


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. April 2011)

Gibt es einen Fahrradcomputer in schwarz mit weissem Sensor ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (19. April 2011)

ich denk ja enrsthaft über magura nach! hab nie viel davon gehalten, bzw. war nie davon überzeugt. aber heute die mt8 in händen gehalten und eben ne neue julie verbaut... machten beide echt einen super eindrucK!


----------



## Cortina (20. April 2011)

@Friendsofmine Direkt in der Kombi nicht soweit ich weiß aber Du kannst Dir nen Hertseller aussuchen der sowohl schwarze und weiße Sensoren hat, dern Computer in schwarz nehmen und dann den weißen Sensor dazukaufen.

Von Sigma weiß ich das die weiße Sensoren haben.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. April 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Info. Hab gestern die Cateye Strada in der Hand gehabt- die würden mir voll reichen- aber bei einer weissen Gabel diesen schwarzen Klotz dran machen sieht komisch aus.
Könnte man doch farbtechnisch bearbeiten?! ....oder geht dann der Sensor nicht mehr ?


----------



## Cortina (20. April 2011)

Das kommt ein wenig auf die Frequenz an mit denen der Sensor funkt, sollte aber eigentlich kein Problem sein.

*Fährt jemand nächste Woche aufs Bike Festival nach Riva?*


----------



## Bocacanosa (20. April 2011)

Hab mir mal neues "Bike-Zubehör" bestellt. Kam gerade an und wird heut nachmittag mal getestet. Bin soweit wieder fit um mich aufs Bike zu trauen.

Einmal MP3-Player mit integriertem Lautsprecher:





Mal testen wie das aufm Bike wirkt und funzt. Ohrhörer mag ich nicht...


1 x GorillaPod für die kleine Cam:





_Ausschliesslich_ für Würfel-Fotos!


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich denk ja enrsthaft über magura nach! hab nie viel davon gehalten, bzw. war nie davon überzeugt. aber heute die mt8 in händen gehalten und eben ne neue julie verbaut... machten beide echt einen super eindrucK!


 
Hast du dir die MT8 mal zum testen nehmen können? Wäre mal grundsätzlich neugierig was das Ding so kann


----------



## jan84 (20. April 2011)

Einfach gut und unauffällig Bremsen und leicht sein. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (20. April 2011)

..unauffällig bremsen ....


----------



## fatz (20. April 2011)

wuerd bei manchen nicht schaden, wenn ich mir die schleifspuren auf vielen trails so anschau...


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. April 2011)

allerdings!

ne hab sie leider nicht zum testen in die finger bekommen! wäre aber super interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (25. April 2011)

Ich habe es getan:

http://tinyurl.com/3cqll7g

1 x für´s AMS und 1 x für´s Acid meiner Besten.


Und 1 x das hier für´s AMS: http://tinyurl.com/3vdjdz9


Bestellt isses, nur geliefert noch nicht...


----------



## blutbuche (25. April 2011)

das mit der bremse hab ich auch getan - am mittwoch isse endlich am bike !


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2011)

Also ich hab seit letzter Woche vorne ne GustavM dran und muss sagen, dass ich schwer beeindruckt bin, dummerweise auch vom Gewicht . 



blutbuche schrieb:


> ..unauffällig bremsen ....


Was soll ne Bremse sonst noch können ?




grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. April 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Also ich hab seit letzter Woche vorne ne GustavM dran und muss sagen, dass ich schwer beeindruckt bin, dummerweise auch vom Gewicht .



stimme zu 100 prozent zu 
ich war heut nach ner woche erstmals vollgefedert unterwegs. und nach ner woche knackiger R1 hab ich mir am anfang bei meiner ausgelutshten K24 schon fast in die hosen gemacht..weil nix passiert is. glaub langsam wirds zeit..


----------



## jan84 (25. April 2011)

Nötig ist sie nicht, aber geil . Da das Fritzz mit Gustav vorne und RainKing + BigBetty bei 14,7kg rauskommt passt das noch alles .

Solltest du die Gustav probieren wollen, bike components hat das set gerade für richtig kleines Geld. kA wie groß die Margen sind, könnt aber fast noch günstiger kommen als das Goodbye Set übern laden.


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. April 2011)

ich hab sie ja schon probiert....ich weiß leider über was fürn anker wir reden nächste woche (hoffentlich kommt sie!) probier ich erstmal die mt8  vll. ist die ne offenbarung zwischen bremspower und gewicht!


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hab sie ja schon probiert....ich weiß leider über was fürn anker wir reden nächste woche (hoffentlich kommt sie!) probier ich erstmal die mt8  vll. ist die ne offenbarung zwischen bremspower und gewicht!


 
und Preis


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2011)

@ Dämon

war an Ostern nicht weit weg


----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2011)

@lukas : ..gut dosieren - anker allein reicht mir nicht unbedingt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (26. April 2011)

*Schön, Burgruine Dagstuhl  immer eine Reise wert.*
Wir waren im Pfälzer Wald und sind von Hinterweidental noch Neustadt.



mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Dämon
> 
> war an Ostern nicht weit weg


----------



## jan84 (26. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @lukas : ..gut dosieren - anker allein reicht mir nicht unbedingt ...



Und wenn ne Bremse das erfüllt ist sie einfach unauffällig . Sobald was auffällt ist in den meisten Fällen was faul .


----------



## blutbuche (26. April 2011)

so geseh`n , haste recht !


----------



## Friecke (28. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das mit der bremse hab ich auch getan - am mittwoch isse endlich am bike !


 
Und? Gibt es schon erste Erfahrungen?

Grüße,


----------



## John 117 (28. April 2011)

Warum passen die Frizz-Schraubgriffe nicht an mein Attention? 
Scheinen zu lang zu sein und stehen seitlich über.


----------



## Beorn (28. April 2011)

Geraffel weiter reinschieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John 117 (28. April 2011)

Geraffel heisst: Bremsen mit Klemmen und Schaltung mit Klemmen, oder?


----------



## Beorn (28. April 2011)

Genau, alles was da so am Lenker hängt/aufgefädelt ist. Denn die Griffe sind nur unterschiedlich breit. Experimentier auch mal damit die Bremsgriffe weiter rein zu schieben.


----------



## SeTa (29. April 2011)

Nabend!!!
Hätte da mal ne Frage.
An meinem Stereo knackt das Tretlager (jedenfalls glaube ich das es das ist). Wenn ich nur mit dem rechten Bein trete knackt nichts... Links knackt es beim hochziehen einmal als auch beim runtertreten einmal.
Hatte das Bike jetzt gerade zum Service bei meinem Cubehändler. Der war zweimal dran. EInmal ohne Erfolg beim zweiten Mal mit erfolg... leider nur für 15 km. Dann war das, doch recht nervige, knacken wieder da.
Was soll ich (er) dagegen tun?
Schonmal danke im Vorraus!
Gruß 
SeTa


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. April 2011)

die frage ist was er getan hat! es gitb dabei keinen halben erfolg... wenn er es ausgebaut hat und gefettet, dann knackt es nicht mehr. wnen es das doch tut ists entweder hauptlager oder ein kompletter defekt vom tretlager.
für mich klingts so als ob er nur brunnox oder so draufgsprüht hätte,,


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. April 2011)

Die Frage ist, ist es wirklich das Hauptlager ?

Ich hatte jetzt neulich den Fall, dass es beim Kurbeln auch immer geknackt hat (und das macht mich wahnsinnig). Dachte auch, dass es irgendwo von vorne oder unten kommt ... bis mir aufgefallen war, dass es nicht im Wiegetritt knackt. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn ... der Sattel war's. Wobei ich geschworen hätte, dass das Knacken viel weiter vorne und unten (zwischen Tretlager und Gabel) gekommen wäre.

Vlt. sind es auch die Pedale, oder so ... 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. April 2011)

sattel klingt anders.. aber oke, dazu musss mans schon oft genug gehört haben. aber zum knacken gibts viel:

-pedal
-KB schrauben
-Steuersatz
-Lenkerklemmung
-Sattelklemmung
-Stütze
-Bremsaufnahme
-Ausfallende
-Laufrad
-Tretlager
-Hinterbaulager+achsen
-Dämpferaufnahme
-Kurbel in sich
-.....

in der reihenfolge bereits mehrfach pers. erlebt  - mittlerweile hör ichs raus


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2011)

Knacken ist immer schwierig

Innenlager, Kurbeln, Pedale, Kettenblätter, lenker, Vorbau, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Alle möglichen Lager


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. April 2011)

Hi ,fährt wer hin von euch ?
http://www.bikedays.mayrhofen.at/


----------



## SeTa (29. April 2011)

kommt definitiv vom linken fuß´....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ...in der reihenfolge bereits mehrfach pers. erlebt  - mittlerweile hör ichs raus


  In der ganzen Reihenfolge persönlich erlebt....ohje, da steht uns ja eventuell noch etwas bevor.  Knacken ist wirklich mehr als nervig.....vor Allem die Suche danach macht schon wahnisinnig - Glückwunsch, dass Du ein geschultes Ohr bekommen hast. 

Im übrigen möchte ich den Redakteur der hiesigen Lokalpresse grüßen, der im Bilderfred oder auch hier mitliest! 
Oder wie soll ich mir sonst erklären, dass nach meinen Tourenbeschreibungen mit "Geschichtsunterricht" in nachfolgender Reihenfolge samt Fotos in der Tageszeitung folgende Artikel erschienen:
- ehemaliger Kleistturm (Slubice)
- Gedenkstätte des Lagers (Schwetig/Swiesko)
- Ostmarkstadion (Slubice)
- Alte Oder-Brückenreste zwischen Klopot und Fürstenberg
Und das, wo darüber seit 15 Jahren oder länger nix zu hören/lesen war. Wie auch immer - schick mir ´ne PN - ich kenne noch mehr. 



SeTa schrieb:


> kommt definitiv vom linken fuß´....


 Dann würde ich auf Pedal tippen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. April 2011)

jungs nehmt einfach das oelkaennchen und tropft auf eine potentielle knackstelle nach der
andern was drauf. wenn's aufhoert, hab ihr's erwischt. dauerhaft hilft das natuerlich nicht, aber
zu eingrenzen hat's mir gut geholfen.

@spuri: hat er wenigstens selber fotografiert?


----------



## OIRAM (29. April 2011)

*@ Spuri

Ich sage Dir eine große "Odertourenguidekarriere" voraus... 

...so fern Du Dich mit dem Meister des Plagiat (nein, nicht Herr zu Guttenberg ) in Verbindung setzt und Ihr euch über die weitere Verbreitung dieser Nachricht einigen könnt. 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @spuri: hat er wenigstens selber fotografiert?


 Ein Teil waren ja "historische" Aufnahmen, bei den "aktuellen" muss er/sie bis auf Schwetig selbst vor Ort gewesen sein.  In Schwetig sieht alles was ich von vorne auf das "Ehrenmahl" halte, irgendwie gleich aus.  


OIRAM schrieb:


> @ Spuri Ich sage Dir eine große "Odertourenguidekarriere" voraus...


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2011)

SeTa schrieb:


> kommt definitiv vom linken fuß´....





spurhalter schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auf Pedal tippen...



Oder auf den Fuss


----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

...was zum henker ist dieses "ehrenmal" eigentlich - wer  wird denn geehrt ?????(welch´grosser held der geschichte )


was anderes : endlich !!!!! (nach 12 langen tagen ) konnte ich mein speci heute vom hibike abholen - MIT neuer bremse . die avid elixir macht echt nen guten eindruck - zum . war das dort beim proberollen so ... was mich mom . noch etwas "stört" , ist der erst recht spät kommende d ruckpunkt - bei der quad , die vorher dran war , musste ich nur mit dem finger tippen , da stand ich schon - das  ist  bei der avid anders - aber ist nur gewöhnungssache - und man kann So mit sicherheit viel dosierter bremsen .. hat auch was . auf alle fälle freu´ich mich !!!!! schönes wochenende euch !! die kati 


ach ja - an den handschuhe konnte ich nicht vorbeigeh´n ... sabber !!


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. April 2011)

Sorry aber müßten da in der Mitte der Scheibe nicht noch eine Lochreihe mehr sein .




Ich habe von Bike-Comp diese woche eine geliefert bekommen und gleich wieder zurückgesendet ! Mal gespannt wie die Neue aussieht


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. April 2011)

Hier ein Bild wie ich mir das denke


----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

hmmmm- hibike hat die bremse eingebaut - die müssten ja wissen , dass was seltsam ist , wenn die scheiben anders ausschauen ... aber im internet haben die  auch löcher ... zumindest die kleineren . von der 203er gibts kein bild . das es vorne und hinten 203er sind , vielleicht seh´n die ja anders aus ..?????????? bin ein wenig ratlos ... bremsen tut sie zum . ganz normal ....


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. April 2011)

auf meinem Bild sind 203er . in meiner Galerie habe ich V. 203 mit zusätzlicher Lochreihe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

sooo, mal genauer gefragt ...avid liefert verschiedene scheiben modelle aus in 2011.unter anderem eben auch diese - ohne ausstanzungen ... könnte die scheibe wohl auch umtauschen , denke aber , es stört mich nicht wirklich . wenn sie funzt , wie sie soll - um herrgotts willen ...


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. April 2011)

OK, da ich vorne eine 203 mit zus. Lochreihe habe will ich sie hinten auch, auch ohne den Segen von oben


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...was zum henker ist dieses "ehrenmal" eigentlich - wer wird denn geehrt???


 Hätte wohl eher Gedenkstätte sagen sollen....nix für ungut. Das mit Deinen Bremsen ist ja seltsam.  Aber was soll´s - wenn diese funzen, ist es o.k. Besser als quietschen, klingel, klirren usw. usw.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (29. April 2011)

Habe eben mit B-Discount tel. die sagen das die ohne Lochreihe eine Fehlproduktion wäre und sie sie eben alle aussortiert und zum SRAM zurückgeschickt haben !!!
Aber vieleicht wissen die Super netten Herren bei Hibike ja mehr. 
Nichts für ungut, sie haben mir noch eine mit Löcher geschickt und ich bin Glücklich.
Schönes WE.


----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

...habe hibike nochmal ne mail geschrieben , in der ich das widergegeben habe , was du gesagt hast - von wegen fehlproduktion etc. bin mal gespannt ... funktionieren tut alles ganz normal ..

wollte auch sram mal anschreiben  , aber unter der mail  adr . [email protected] kommt immer error . gibts da noch ne andere mail adresse ? greez , k.


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. April 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Meine Elixir 5 sollen Mitte nächster Woche kommen. Hab die 203/185 und die 185/160 bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

bei wem hast du denn bestellt ?

ach ja - lt. sram sind die "vollen" scheiben die cleansweep g3 scheiben ....


----------



## fatz (29. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> was mich mom . noch etwas "stört" , ist der erst recht spät kommende d ruckpunkt - bei der quad , die vorher dran war , musste ich nur mit dem finger tippen , da stand ich schon - das  ist  bei der avid anders - aber ist nur gewöhnungssache -



koennt sein, dass die kolben etwas zu wenig leicht gehen. dann zieht die dichtung den
kolben zu weit zurueck. hatte ich neulich auch mit einer nagelneuen elixir 5. belaege raus,
je ein tropfen oel auf die kolben, ein bisserl raus und reinfahren, sauber auswischen, dass
nix auf die belaege sabbern kann und schon funzt's


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. April 2011)

Bei bike-components.de da waren beide Grössen in schwarz vorhanden. Die 203/185 jedoch mit min. 10 Tagen Lieferzeit.


----------



## blutbuche (29. April 2011)

...so , mail an sram ging doch noch raus - prompte antwort - es handelt sich um die cleansweep g3 scheibe - die es in 3 modellen gibt - nix mit produktionsfehler etc .---- 
die scheiben  mit wenig aussparungen sind angeblich stabiler (und damit schwerer - was mir beim enduro allerdings wurscht is  ..) und quietschärmer .... na dann ..... greez , k.
@fatz : werde deinen  rat beherzigen !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. April 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... prompte antwort - es handelt sich um die cleansweep g3 scheibe - ....quietschärmer ....





spurhalter schrieb:


> Besser als quietschen, klingel, klirren...


  Mir glaubt ja keiner...
Ist doch Logo - keine Aussparungen = stabiler / schwerer = weniger Quietschen. Mein Reden. Sch*** auf die Optik - wenigstens "nerven" die dann bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mir glaubt ja keiner...
> Ist doch Logo - keine Aussparungen = stabiler / schwerer = weniger Quietschen. Mein Reden. Sch*** auf die Optik - wenigstens "nerven" die dann bestimmt nicht.



Ach Spuri, mach Dir nix draus. Die XT Bremsscheiben haben sich was Form und Optik angeht auch geändert von 2010 auf 2011. Sind wesentlich stabiler und steifer -> kein Klingeln und Singen mehr. Hatte nach der Erfahrung meine alten Bremsscheiben ausgetauscht. Seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## fatz (30. April 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mir glaubt ja keiner...
> Ist doch Logo - keine Aussparungen = stabiler / schwerer = weniger Quietschen. Mein Reden. Sch*** auf die Optik - wenigstens "nerven" die dann bestimmt nicht.



wenn die geschichte mit den eigenfrequenzen so einfach waer, gaeb's einige arbeitslose ingenieure.


was anderes: hab gestern mein erstes laufrad gebaut. ging ueberraschend einfach. zentrierung passt in 
beiden richtungen und die spannung ist auch ok. werd's heut mal einfahren und dann nochmal in den
zentrierstaender stecken.


----------



## SeTa (30. April 2011)

also öl hilft leider gar nicht..... das hab ich natürlich schon probiert.... und pedal... da hab ich schon alle beweglichen teile gecheckt.... das problem ist ja leider, das ich nicht gleichzeitig mit dem ohr an der kurbel sitzen und mit dem fuß eingeclickt sein kann.


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn die geschichte mit den eigenfrequenzen so einfach waer, gaeb's einige arbeitslose ingenieure.



Physiker und Ingenieure. Ich sag nur ... _Aha, heute krieje mer de Dampfmaschin.  Also, wat is en Dampfmaschin? Da stelle mer uns janz dumm. Und da sage  mer so: En Dampfmaschin, dat is ene jroße schwarze Raum, der hat hinten  un vorn e Loch. Dat eine Loch, dat is de Feuerung. Und dat andere Loch,  dat krieje mer später.  _

oder anders Formuliert
 ... _Aha, heute krieje mer de Bremsscheib.  Also, wat is en Bremsscheib? Da stelle mer uns janz dumm. Und da sage  mer so: En Bremsscheib, dat is ene jroße silberne runde Ding, dat hat links  un rechts viele Löcher. De eine Löcher, de sin für de Befestigung. Und de andern, na dat krieje mer später.

So, alles zum Thema Bremsscheiben geklärt ...  _


----------



## blutbuche (30. April 2011)

..... mal gespannt ---- die  erste richtige tour steht ja noch aus ... ich berichte dann .. und wehe , die teile geben eine ton von sich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (30. April 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Physiker und Ingenieure.


klar. bin selber ersteres...


> oder anders Formuliert
> ... Aha, heute krieje mer de Bremsscheib.  Also, wat is en Bremsscheib? Da stelle mer uns janz dumm. Und da sage  mer so: En Bremsscheib, dat is ene jroße silberne runde Ding, dat hat links  un rechts viele Löcher. De eine Löcher, de sin für de Befestigung. Und de andern, na dat krieje mer später.


des hast jetzt schoen gsagt


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> klar. bin selber ersteres...



zwei rer.nat's grüßen mal zurück


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. April 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> klar. bin selber ersteres...
> 
> des hast jetzt schoen gsagt



du wirst überrascht sein wie gut die selbsteingespeichten im vergleich zu anderen sind - sofern dus gscheid gemacht hast, wovon ich bei dir aber selbstverständlich ausgehe


----------



## fatz (30. April 2011)

hab das selbergebaute hinterrad heut mal eine halbe stunde bei mir hinterm haus ueber die moorwege
gepruegelt und jede verfuegbare wurzel und buckel mit genommen und danach nochmal durchgecheckt.
hatte sich einiges gesetzt, trotz abdruecken. war aber kein problem alles auf gleiche spannung zu bringen
und zu zentrieren. ich denk das haelt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. April 2011)

auf jedenfall.... wie hast dus abgedrückt? aufm boden?
tipp, den ich bekommen hab, den diejenigen, die ihn mir wiederum gegeben haben, vom whizzwheels chef pers. bekommen haben: mit nem schraubenzieher zwischen die speichen (also in die kreuzungen) und so abdrücken. sehr effektiv.
was macht dein bock? iser schon da?


----------



## fatz (30. April 2011)

ja hab's am boden abgedrueckt.

frag ned. die telefontante bei syntace hat heilige eide geschworen, es waer anfang naechster woche bei
meinem haendler. wenn nicht, fahr ich bei dem saftladen persoenlich vor und hol's ab. ist eh fast wurst,
ob ich zu denen oder zu meinem haendler fahr. die termintreue ist fast schon so gut wie die von cube.


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. April 2011)

naja wenigstens etwas beruhigend! wobei man sagen muss, dass es bei cube um welten besser ist dieses jahr als noch vor zwei jahren oder letztes jahr! bin immer begeistert, wenn ich ein rad verkauft habe und aufm pc sehe, dass es tatsächlich verfügbar ist. und zwar offiziell ohne rumrennen und angst haben!


----------



## blutbuche (1. Mai 2011)

....von meiner tour mit der neuen avid zurück ..... hmmmm - quietschen tut sie nicht , das tsimmt ... aber sie schleift .... beim proberollen bei hibike hb ich nix davon gemerkt , aber um so länger ich gefahren bin , desto lauter wurde das schleifen - echt nervtötend .. ausserdem haben die deppen mir meine schaltung total verstellt . vor montage der neuen bremse , konnte ich so ziemlich alle kombis ratterfrei durchschalten - jetzt schlägts dauernd ans blech an ... ich krieg´nen anfall ... vorher hüpfte der frosch extrem leise durch die botanik - und nu´hab ich zig baustellen , von denen lärmbelästigung ausgeht ... hab schon gedacht , 185er scheiben wären besser gewesen - umso "kleiner" , umso weniger verwindung und damit  leiser .. aber es waren  ja  auch so grosse dran - und das , ohne , dass sie geräusche gemacht hätten ....... bin froh , das bike endlich wiederzu haben , aber das ergebnis der umbauarbeiten kosten  mich den letzten nerv ...zumindest war die tour schön


----------



## fatz (1. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> quietschen tut sie nicht , das tsimmt ... aber sie schleift .... beim proberollen bei hibike hb ich nix davon gemerkt , aber um so länger ich gefahren bin , desto lauter wurde das schleifen - echt nervtötend ..


reiss den 5er inbusschluessel raus und stell das ding ein. das dauert halb so lang wie hier rumweinen.


> ausserdem haben die deppen mir meine schaltung total verstellt . vor montage der neuen bremse , konnte ich so ziemlich alle kombis ratterfrei durchschalten - jetzt schlägts dauernd ans blech an ... ich krieg´nen anfall ...


selber schrauben, dann hast keinen aerger. und wenn doch, dann kannst gleich den 
schuldigen zur sau machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...zumindest war die tour schön


Dein Frosch ist aber auch sehr schön - deshalb bin ich jetzt mal so frei....und mache ihn ganz Groß...




Lass den Kopf nicht hängen - das kann man alles einstellen...(lassen) quietsch, quietsch wäre nerviger und nur durch tauschen (Kosten!) zu beseitigen....also  und los....


----------



## Cortina (1. Mai 2011)

*Hi Hi,

back from Riva und voller Bier vom Cube Stand 

Nachdem ich eine Nacht ohne Ago im Hotel war konnte ich fremdgehen 




Für den das Hanzz nicht zum Glück reicht, der neue Downhiller




und das Auto vom Scheffe 




und jetzt gehe ich alle Euren schönen Bilder von den letzten Tagen schauen, bin nach dem Festival KO

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (1. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> und das Auto vom Scheffe
> 
> ...



Hi Guido,

na Spaß gehabt? und Ago musste wahrscheinlich wieder malochen, während du deinem Vergnügen nach- eh fremdgegangen bist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


.

Btw hast du Scheffe mal gefragt warum man bei Cube geile Räder mit schr...... F........ baut.


----------



## Cortina (1. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Btw hast du Scheffe mal gefragt warum man bei Cube geile Räder mit schr...... F........ baut.



Nenns Schicksal, wir waren gegenüber vom DT Swiss Stand


----------



## kubitix (1. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nenns Schicksal, wir waren gegenüber vom DT Swiss Stand


 ich sach nur: Ware befindet sich im Zulauf


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> und das Auto vom Scheffe


 Ja - steht doch dran! CW = "Chefe Wagen" ... oder dann doch "Cube Würfler"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (1. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Noch was, die Sattelneigung is für´n Ar...........


----------



## zeKai (1. Mai 2011)

Deswegen isses auch ein downhiller  Da muss so. Da man meist BERGAB fährt!

SIeht ziemlich böse aus so ganz in schwarz


----------



## Cortina (1. Mai 2011)

@Spuri Scheffe heisst "Claus Wachsmann"

Sattelneigung ist etwas flach, bei einem 45 Grad Gefälle Downhill würde ich sie hinten noch etwas senken 

Fährt sich ganz nett


----------



## kubitix (1. Mai 2011)

zeKai schrieb:


> Da muss so. Da man meist BERGAB fährt!



ok wieder was gelernt, ich fahre bergab aber trotzdem eine andere Neigung.


----------



## Cortina (1. Mai 2011)

Hab noch ein neues Spielzeug mitgebracht, muss aber mit Photos machen erst warten bis es dunkel wird 

PS: Geb mir grad auf 3SAT die Dröhnung U2 Bruce Springsteen LIVE


----------



## blutbuche (1. Mai 2011)

danke , spuri 
@fatz : ... meine frau bastelt uns´re räder meist zusammen - aber was bremsen anbetrifft , haben wir da uns´re schwierigkeiten .... ich bin mit der neuen noch ein wenig nachsichtig - sie muss ja  erstmal eingebremst und gefahren weden ....vielleicht gibt sich das ganze ja wieder ....


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab noch ein neues Spielzeug mitgebracht, muss aber mit Photos machen erst warten bis es dunkel wird
> 
> PS: Geb mir grad auf 3SAT die Dröhnung U2 Bruce Springsteen LIVE



me too, I love U2

Grüße

LittleBoomer, der PLatt ist nach 86km....


----------



## Cortina (1. Mai 2011)

Mal schnell ein Schnappschuß, ist schön hell 





Leider nur mit der Kompakten aufm Stativ, was es ist wird noch nicht verraten 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> was es ist wird noch nicht verraten



Na, dass weiß man doch was das ist: Flakscheinwerfer Model "Varta Volkssturm" ....


----------



## kubitix (1. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na, dass weiß man doch was das ist: Flakscheinwerfer Model "Varta Volkssturm" ....



NeeNee, is die neue Innenbeleuchtung von seinem Tretlager, hat er sich auf der Messe andrehen lassen. Brennt einen Carbon-Rahmen von innen heraus wech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (1. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na, dass weiß man doch was das ist: Flakscheinwerfer Model "Varta Volkssturm" ....



an den hab ich auch gleich denken muessen.

@guido:     euro / lumen? wenn du besser als 0.0875 bist, sag bescheid


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Brennt einen Carbon-Rahmen von innen heraus wech.



ROFL


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> PS: Geb mir grad auf 3SAT die Dröhnung U2 Bruce Springsteen LIVE



Ich gerade die Rolling Stones ... schon gut die Jungs (die auch schon mein Vater damals und heute cool fand und findet).


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @guido:     euro / lumen? wenn du besser als 0.0875 bist, sag bescheid



 mir dann auch..


----------



## Themeankitty (2. Mai 2011)

@Cortina      http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05...von-20-000-eur-gestohlen-3-000-eur-belohnung/
Warst du das etwa? 
Zufall oder Absicht?


----------



## Cortina (2. Mai 2011)

Boahhh ist das krass, ich hab aber (siehe Exif File) das Bike in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag gehabt und Samstag morgen wieder zurückggegeben (hatte meinen Führerschein als Pfand dagelassen) 

@fatz und Andi beim Preis pro Lumen Vergleich kann ich mit Magicschine nicht mithalten, bei der Verarbeitung und Leuchtbild nehme ich es mit euch auf


----------



## kubitix (2. Mai 2011)

So ich denke mal Beuze hat "Mission accomplished", welcome back.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Mai 2011)

wieso , wo isser denn ????????


----------



## kubitix (2. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> wieso , wo isser denn ????????



sorry kati, darf ich dir nicht verraten, dann müßt ich dich erschießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (2. Mai 2011)

Unser Beuze  Hoffentlich spricht er jetzt überhaupt noch mit uns


----------



## blutbuche (2. Mai 2011)

uuups , dann behalts lieber für dich ... !!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> sorry kati, darf ich dir nicht verraten, dann müßt ich dich erschießen.


Na Kati - erinnerst Du Dich nicht an die "Sturmboote" die Beuze vor seiner letzten Abmeldung / Mission eingestellt hatte?
Das war dann sicher Beuzes Werk. Einer musste die Drecksarbeit ja machen....


----------



## kubitix (2. Mai 2011)

der schon zur Tradition gewordene all abendliche Soundcheck:

1982 Whitesnake:

Here I go again "on my own Würfel" + 1998 Spätburgunder Barrique die Mischung macht´s.


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> + 1998 Spätburgunder Barrique



Zum Wohle


----------



## blutbuche (3. Mai 2011)

vaya condios - und ´ne cola dazu....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> vaya condios - und ´ne cola dazu....


 Kann man dafür nicht auch schon verhaftet werden.....oder ist das Zeug jetzt legal (und ich meine nicht die Cola)


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Mai 2011)

Nach den geklauten Marin Bikes,haben jetzt auch unbekannte 2 Cube AMS Super HPC beim Bike Festival Riva geklaut(die Fahrrad haben keine Rahmennummer und eine Speziele Lackierung).
Mehr Informationen: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...001777621.151338.323916347621&type=1&comments


----------



## Cortina (3. Mai 2011)

Hi Themeankitty,

wieso interessierst Du Dich eigentlich so für die geklauten Bikes vom Festival 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hi Themeankitty,
> 
> wieso interessierst Du Dich eigentlich so für die geklauten Bikes vom Festival
> 
> ...




Weil ich es auf Facebook gelesen habe.
Aber ich möchte auch unbedingt mal auf´s Bike Festival Riva(auch wenn ich von Cube nur 10Km entfernt wohne.)


----------



## Cortina (3. Mai 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte auch unbedingt mal auf´s Bike Festival Riva



OK vorgemerkt, wenn wir nächstes Jahr Personal für den Stand benötigen komme ich auf Dich zurück


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na, dass weiß man doch was das ist: Flakscheinwerfer Model "Varta Volkssturm" ....



Na Varta war damals nicht nur bei den Flakscheinwerfern schon dabei.
Unsere "glorreiche" U Boot Flotte wurde auch von VARTA ausgestattet.


----------



## fatz (4. Mai 2011)

bilanz gestern 22:30h:
hinterrad eingespeicht, schaltwerk, umwerfer und tretlager montiert, kurbel zusammengebaut und montiert.
ins bett gefallen.
wer das jetzt nicht kapiert: die loesung steht links.

zu guterletzt moechte ich noch den guten albert einstein zitieren: "der alte wuerfelt nicht."


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2011)

Bin mal gespannt auf dein LV  und auf deine ersten Eindrücke


----------



## Cortina (4. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch fatz zum neuen Bike 

.....aber ein Bild wäre schon noch drin gewesen....akzeptieren auch Handybilder....von Dir vorzugsweise in der Badewanne oder wars die Dusche 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (4. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> .....aber ein Bild wäre schon noch drin gewesen....


na ein bild von einem fast nackerten rahmen ist jetzt ned so der reisser


> akzeptieren auch Handybilder....von Dir vorzugsweise in der Badewanne oder wars die Dusche


handybilder gibt's von mir definitiv gar nicht. weder in der dusche nochsonstwo.
mein handy hat keine kamera. da steht noch siemens drauf.

bild gibt's wenn der bock fahrfertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na ein bild von einem fast nackerten rahmen ist jetzt ned so der reisser



Was ? Andere haben damit Zeitschriften aufgemacht und sind berühmt und reich damit geworden ...


----------



## fatz (4. Mai 2011)

sag bescheid, was dir die tina zu dem einwurf erzaehlt hat.


----------



## Cortina (4. Mai 2011)

"Tina....Tinaaaaa...Schatz wo willst Du denn mit den Koffern hin?????"


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Mai 2011)

ok, das ist in der Tat eine spannende Frage ... aber Du kannst es nicht leugnen, dass Liteville ihre fast nackerten Rahmen in Zeitschriften (wie z.B. der Bike) aufgemacht haben und damit reich und berühmt geworden sind . 

Puh, Kurve noch gekriegt . Nichts anderes hatte ich jeh im Sinne.


----------



## fatz (4. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Puh, Kurve noch gekriegt .



oioioioioi! des war aber sehr knapp. 



> Nichts anderes hatte ich jeh im Sinne.



dazu sag ich jetzt nix


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

Moin -Jungs & MÃ¤dels.
Kann einer sagen ob es den Syntace Vector 12" & 100er Vorbau in der Cube Edition -weiss -gibt ?

Danke 

powered by ï£¿


----------



## blutbuche (4. Mai 2011)

---muss nochmal kurz auf mein bremsenproblem zu sprechen kommen .... würde gern das nervtötende schleifen der avid elixir 5 in den griff bekommen , aber das drecksding gibt NUR unter last geräusche von sich .... wie soll ich das bewerkstelligen ..???????


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. Mai 2011)

DAS sag mal Cortina ! 
Der schwört auf die Elixir 5 , und spricht in den höchsten Tönen von ihr.

Ist die neu oder gebraucht ? Räder überprüft ob sie frei laufen ? Neue Beläge probieren eventuell.

Aber frag mal Cortina, der kennt sich mit der gut aus.


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Mai 2011)

Hast Du Schnellspanner ? Wenn die nicht richtig angezogen sind, könnte sich das Rad samt Bremsscheibe bei Last knapp verziehen und dann schleifen. Ich hatte das ab und zu bei meinen alten SunRingle Teilen ... nur so ne Idee. 

Ansonsten nochmal den Bremssattel neu ausrichten. Könnte auch was bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Mai 2011)

auf verdacht einstellen. kommt von der verwindung deiner gabel. wenn du durch deinen koben peilst, dann siehst ja zwischen bremscheibe und belägen rechts und links den kleinen spalt. stell den kolben einmal tendenziell weiter nach rechts, so dass es nicht schleift ohne last. wenns unter last schleift etwas weiter nacht links stellen. je nachdem wie sie sich verwindet... ah und was auch sein kann: kolben zu weit draussen --> zuviel flüssigkeit drin. aber probier erstmal ersteres


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> das drecksding gibt NUR unter last geräusche von sich .... wie soll ich das bewerkstelligen ..???????


inden du eine bessere beschreibung lieferst. damit kann allenfalls ein hellseher was 
anfangen. was fuer geraeusche? schleifen quietschen rubbeln?
nimm mal eine taschenlampe, halt sie hinter die bremse und peil mal durch die spalten.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Mai 2011)

aalsoooo : is neu , schleift - nur unter last - mal mehr , mal weniger - umso schneller ich fahre , umso heftiger wird es - wenn ich abbremse , geht es eine weile , dann beginnt es erneut .schnellspanner hinteen , steckachs e vorne ....kein rubbeln oder quietschen ... wurde beim neueinbau entlüftet . beläge sind nat. auch neu .... wa s vergessen ?????das mit der gabelverwindung hört sich net doof an ....


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Mai 2011)

is aber schwachsinn, wenn es nach eine rzeit erst beginnt!
ähm mach mal folgendes:
beläge raus - kolben zurückdrücken. wenn sie nicht vollständig zurück gehen, bzw. beim zurück drücken des einen, der andere wieder raus kommt, dann würde ich etwas bremsflüssigkeit rauslassen. dadurch gehn die kolben weiter zurück und du hast ruhe! ein für alle mal.

test für die gabelverwindung: geh mal in den wiegetritt, dabei merkst du es recht schnell.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Mai 2011)

hm - is in wiegetritt nicht schlimmer als beim sitzen ... und hinten is es ja auch - von wegen gabel ... 
die bremshebel lassen sich recht weit hinter zum griff zieh´n - wäre das nicht anders , wenn zu viel flüssigkeit drin wäre ????


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Mai 2011)

äh hellsehn kann ich ned kommt ganz drauf an, wie du deinen druckpunkt und den griff zum lenker eingestellt hast. theoretisch sollte es anders sein, ja. zum testen ob luft drin is: dickes einmachgummi zwischen bremshebel und griff befestigen; also so dass sie dauerhaft bremst. wenn die bremsleistung nachn bissl zeit nachgelassen hat, oder der hebel jetzt okomplett am griff hängt, dann is luft drin. aber mach dir doch mal den spaß und schau nach den kolben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> die bremshebel lassen sich recht weit hinter zum griff zieh´n - wäre das nicht anders , wenn zu viel flüssigkeit drin wäre ????


klingt eher nach luft drin. die dinger sind manchmal etwas zickig zu entlueften.
hab neulich auch eine weile gebraucht. 
wenn du schon entlueftest, drueck vorher die kolben ganz auf, sonst ist danach
zuviel sosse drin. bremssattel abgeschraubt entlueften ist auch keine dumme
idee, dann kannst ihn besser rumdrehen, um die restluft rauszukriegen.

so und jetzt geh ich heim und werd das lv testfahren. seit gestern um 22:45 isses fahrbereit.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> klingt eher nach luft drin. die dinger sind manchmal etwas zickig zu entlueften.
> hab neulich auch eine weile gebraucht.
> wenn du schon entlueftest, drueck vorher die kolben ganz auf, sonst ist danach
> zuviel sosse drin. bremssattel abgeschraubt entlueften ist auch keine dumme
> ...



BILD BILD BILD!
und genau das mit der zuvielen sosse hab ich vermutet wegen schleifen


----------



## blutbuche (5. Mai 2011)

bild, bild , bild - bitte !!!!  danke schon mal für die tips , werd mich später mal dransetzen ....wollte eigentlich nicht entlüften , da das hibike ja beim einbau der neuen bremse gemacht hat(nach dem leitung kürzen ) ... ich hab die bremse extra von denen einbau´n lassen , dass ich mal KEINE arbeit damit hab und einfach sorglos fahren kann .... pustekuchen ...


----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> DAS sag mal Cortina !
> Der schwört auf die Elixir 5 , und spricht in den höchsten Tönen von ihr.



Jep da bin ich wieder zurück und WAS lese ich da 

OK mittlerweile ist alles gesagt und Kati, warum stehst Du nicht zur langen Leitung  ....duck und wech....

Spaß bei Seite, ich habe Agos so verbaut wie sie waren ohne die Leitung zu kürzen ich tippe auch auf Luft im System bzw zuviel Öl nachdem Hibike die Leitung gekürzt hat.

Kannst Du selbst entlüften? 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

so auf vielfachen wunsch bildchen vom  neuen.
bin heut nur die hausrunde gefahren. (fuern guido: ronda del muro nero con sentiero del monte nero)

ich sag nur: krasses pferd! 

auf dem weg rauf





mit panorama (wendelstein)




die eigenbau-kefue marke ghetto





alles in allem funzt prima und ist deutlich leichter als das gepimpte stereo. wieviel 
genau muss ich erst schauen.

der lenker wird noch gegen einen etwas breiteren blauen sixpack getauscht und der
bash soll auch noch zum alufritierer. wenn da wer tips hat, bitte gerne. den mad-line 
hab ich schon angeschrieben, der ist aber die naechsten 2 monate dicht.

und keine kommentare zu den griffen. das sind die einzigen, wo ich nach 15min keine 
eingeschlafenen pfoten hab.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Mai 2011)

find ich gut. aber die griffeeeeee..... 
nur die kefü. ey besser als bei lv kanns ja nicht vorbereitet sein. da hött ich mir die syntace variante gegönnt.


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

bei einem preisunterschied von 104,20euro ned. ausserdem wiegt meine weniger.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Mai 2011)

ja....nein. kopfmäßig hast du in jedemfall recht. was auf der kettenstrebe drauf? nur ne folie?


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2011)

schick da LV  viel Spass damit 

Achja, die Griffe ......


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ja....nein. kopfmäßig hast du in jedemfall recht.


ich steh auf einfache loesungen. das syntace ding ist definitiv overengineered. ein 
blechbiegeteil haett's auch getan, wenn einer etwas nachgedacht haett. das kostet ein 
1/10 des fraesteils. zumindest in den mengen.


> was auf der kettenstrebe drauf? nur ne folie?


2mm fette folie. war schon drauf. schaut ganz gut aus, wenn sie ned runterfaellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (5. Mai 2011)

schön, das LV  ... dann allzeit gute fahrt


----------



## kubitix (5. Mai 2011)

hi fatz,

sehr sehr schön. Ist halt doch so, siehste den Rahmen naksch, denkste auch nur ein Rahmen. Fertig aufgebaut hat so´n 301 schon was, und fahren tut sicher a net schlecht.

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2011)

* Glückwunsch *


Hauptsache der Trail war trocken, diese diagonal verlaufenden Holzpfosten machten nass nicht wirklich Spaß 

Aber bitte bitte bitte mach wenigstens ne Bionicon Kefü dran, hab ich hier auch liegen und kommt noch ans Stereo, sieht besser aus als die Harz4 Variante 

Der Vorbau ist auch nicht wirklich lang 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Trail war trocken, diese diagonal verlaufenden Holzpfosten machten nass nicht wirklich Spaß


so trocken war er lang nimmer


> Aber bitte bitte bitte mach wenigstens ne Bionicon Kefü dran, hab ich hier auch liegen und kommt noch ans Stereo, sieht besser aus als die Harz4 Variante


die bleibt dran. punkt! sehen tust das ding normal eh kaum.



> Der Vorbau ist auch nicht wirklich lang


war absicht. ich wollt nicht laenger werden als beim stereo. passt exakt so.


----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2011)

Ist das jetzt der L oder XL Rahmen?

Aufm Festival hatte der L Rahmen das Dreieck zur Sattelstütze nicht, sondern das ovale Loch für die Leitungsverlegung.


----------



## blutbuche (5. Mai 2011)

schön , das lv !!!! ein freund hat eins - fährt sich super ! 
@cortina : ..ja , kann ich - aber ich wollte es gerne vermeiden ... grummel .  wenn man die leitungen so lang gelassen hätte , hätte ich sie als lasso benutzen können - sind mir so , wie sie jetzt sind , noch (optisch) zu lang ...guckst du bild ....


----------



## fatz (5. Mai 2011)

is n L. hab kurzzeitig sogar ueberlegt ob ich ned n M nehm, aber das passt besser so.


----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2011)

Seltsam aufm Festival hatte der L Rahmen das Dreieck nicht obwohls ein MK9 war 

@Kati, Agos Leitungen waren wohl schon gekürzt aber das mit der Luft ist ärgerlich, was machsten nun, selbst entlüften?
EDIT: meint ein kleiner schwarzer Kabelbinder könnte da noch etwas nachhelfen


----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2011)

Sehr ansehnlich das LV  Mein Neid ist mit dir  ........ Aber diese Popelgriffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Mai 2011)

Ja, ist schon schön dem Fatz sein LV .


----------



## blutbuche (5. Mai 2011)

@cortina : ..ich versuch erstmal die anderen sachen , die vorgeschlagen wurden - zur not muss ich halt nochmal entlüften ... obwohl ich nicht glaub´, dass es daran liegt...ma gugge ... jetzt geh ´ich erstmal gepflegt heia machen  gut´nacht , k.


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Mai 2011)

Die Griffe sind für ein Trailschwein nicht standesgemäss.
Ansonsten schön das LV und gute Reifenkombi.


----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2011)

*Sagt mal Leute, kennt Beuze niemand persönlich?

Langsam ist die Sache schon seltsam, ich hoffe doch dass er nicht einfach so verschwunden ist weil wir so wenig Fotos gepostet haben 

Hoffentlich ist ihm nichts passiert 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2011)

...hab ´icha uch schon gedacht - man hat ja ewig nix von ihm gehört ...


----------



## sepalot (6. Mai 2011)

irgendwie schon komisch, wenn jemand sagt, bin mal drei bis fünf wochen weg und dann ist doch schon doppelt so lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2011)

Knaaaaarzen im Cube Gebälk .... ach wat nervig Sache.

Bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ... knaaaarz, knaaaarz . Jetzt habe ich mal auseinandergebaut und neu gefettet: Tretlager, Innenlager, kompleten Hinterbau, Schaltauge, Freilauf, Kassette. 

Hoffentlich habe ich die Knarzstelle jetzt erwischt. Machte beim ersten Test den Eindruck . Schauen wir mal morgen auf der Tour .

Wenn nicht, geht es weiter mit der Suche. Auf alle Fälle hab ich wieder ein paar Schritte gelernt an meinem Bike rumzuschrauben.

Apropos, wer hat Interesse und braucht was: Übriggeblieben sind nach der Schrauberei: 1 Lager, 2 Buchsen, 1 Schraube klein .... ne, ne ... alles wieder so zusammengekriegt wie vorher.


----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Knaaaaarzen im Cube Gebälk .... ach wat nervig Sache.
> 
> Bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung ... knaaaarz, knaaaarz . Jetzt habe ich mal auseinandergebaut und neu gefettet: Tretlager, Innenlager, kompleten Hinterbau, Schaltauge, Freilauf, Kassette.



Sattelstütze, Sattelgestell, Pedale und Steuersatz nicht vergessen....und das Schlimmste ist wenn man mal alles zuerlegt hat kommt man plötzlich an Stellen ran die auch noch geputzt werden wollen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sattelstütze, Sattelgestell, Pedale und Steuersatz nicht vergessen....und das Schlimmst ist wenn man mal alles zuerlegt hat kommt man plötzlich an Stellen ran die auch noch geputzt werden wollen
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



So ist es ... es glänzt auch nun von Innen heraus. Sattelstütze hab ich auch gecheckt, Pedale hatte ich sogar mal andere rangeschraubt um das auszuschließen ... Steuersatz wäre noch zu prüfen, sollte es weiter knarzen und das Hauptlager habe ich auch nicht auseinandergeschraubt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So ist es ... es glänzt auch nun von Innen heraus....


  Dann hättest Du auch gleich die alte Glühlampe der Tretlagerinnenbeleuchtung gegen LED-Technik austauschen können.... 
Ich bewundere Euch Schrauber.  
Ich mit meinen 2 linken Händen bin schon froh, wenn ich beim Luftpumpen nix falsch mache.


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Mai 2011)

Wow was für ne Arbeit. Ich mache in solchen Fällen den MP3-Player lauter. Hoffentlich konntest Du den Knarz austreiben. Ich bin letztens auch wahnsinnig geworden mit meiner Bremse. Letztendlich habe ich an der Scheibe ein wenig 'rumgebogen' und Schluss wars mit Quietschen.

Ich hoffe Beuzes Verschwinden wird kein Geheimnis bleiben.....

Ansonsten bleibt nur noch der Soundcheck: Mix aus GuanoApes und den FooFighters. Heute also etwas heftiger.

Gute Nacht und allen schöne Touren am WoEnde

LittleBoomer


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2011)

....da ich ja gerade auch mit meiner  bremse am verzweifeln bin , hab ich auch schon in erwägung gezogen , am sonntag die grosse tour mit musik im ohr zu fahren ... könnte meine  laune enorm bessern ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2011)

@Guido, Spuri & Boomer: Danke für den Zuspruch. Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass ich den Knarz vertrieben hab.



spurhalter schrieb:


> Dann hättest Du auch gleich die alte Glühlampe der Tretlagerinnenbeleuchtung gegen LED-Technik austauschen können....


Das stimmt. Aber ich hatte jetzt erstmal den Rahmen innenseitig mit Raufaser neu tapeziert. Die LED Lampe ist das nächste mal dran. 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich bewundere Euch Schrauber.
> Ich mit meinen 2 linken Händen bin schon froh, wenn ich beim Luftpumpen nix falsch mache.


 Du solltest mich beim Schrauben sehen, da bist Du mit zwei linken Händen noch gut bedient.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Mai 2011)




----------



## blutbuche (7. Mai 2011)

..... ich bin auch zu dämlich , eine schraube ordentlich festzuzieh´n - ganz im gegenteil zu meiner besseren hälfte , die ein bike komlett in wenigen stunden aufbaut - und : es fährt dann auch noch .. finde das auch bewundernswert !!!!


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (7. Mai 2011)

dafür kannst du andere sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .....finde das auch bewundernswert !!!!


  und beneidenswert, wenn nicht Neid eine der Todsünden darstellen würde... Glückwunsch, bei dem Hobby so eine "bessere Hälfte" zu haben....(ein ganz kleines bischen bin ich dennoch "Sünder"  *Neid*)


----------



## benden (7. Mai 2011)

Hey Cuber - hab mal ne Frage:
Ich bn auf der Suche nach dem 2011er Syntace F149 Vorbau von Cube. 
Muss meinen unbedingt reduzieren (75-80).
Hat jemand ne Idee ob ich den bei meinem Händler bekommen kann, oder soll ich mich gleich mal bei Cube melden?


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Mai 2011)

So, der Knarz war weg ... kam aber noch mal kurz auf Tour wieder ... in freier Bahn Hinterbau auseinander - zusammen .... Knarz weg .

Tina hat sich das Schauspiel nur sehr verwundert angeschaut (ja, ich werd da bekloppt von so ne geknarze ).

Der Knarz ist jetzt weg und hoffentlich kommt der nie wieder.


----------



## Beorn (7. Mai 2011)

Das könnt ich auch versuchen, einfach mal die Gabel rausmachen unterwegs, vielleicht knirschts dann nicht mehr so beim anbremsen. Wobei, vielleicht liegts auch an etwas zu viel Federweg vorne und meinen 0,1t obendrauf, dass ein wenig Geräusche auftauchen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ..Der Knarz ist jetzt weg und hoffentlich kommt der nie wieder....


  Der Knarz (ein äußerst gemeiner Bursche) ist nicht tot zu bekommen. Lediglich vertreiben kann man ihn. Wenn er bei Dir endgültig weg ist - bekommt ihn jemand Anderes.  Lieber Cube, lass es nicht mich sein.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Mai 2011)

....knarzen , schleifen , quietschen , klirren , surren , knacken , rattern - muss sagen , wenn ich mit meinem felgenbremsen ht unterwegs bin , hab´ich solche problemem nicht ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2011)

Achja Lenker und Vorbau sind beim Knarzen auch immer ganz vorne dabei


----------



## blutbuche (7. Mai 2011)

hab meinen frosch heute fertig gemacht für die grosse tour morgen (kette , standrohre etc. ..) die schaltung wurd´nochmal nachgestellt und dann wollten wir schau´n , wie wir den bremssattel richten könnten wegen des schleifens . ABER : am ständer hängend laufen die scheiben einwandfrei ... demnach steh´ich wieder da wie´n depp und ärger´mich morgen über ein andauerndes schleifen während der fahrt - na , mahlzeit .....


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Mai 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Der Knarz (ein äußerst gemeiner Bursche) ist nicht tot zu bekommen. Lediglich vertreiben kann man ihn. Wenn er bei Dir endgültig weg ist - bekommt ihn jemand Anderes.  Lieber Cube, lass es nicht mich sein.



Höhö ... klar. Tina hat jetzt den Knarz (kein Scheiss) . Also, man kennt ja das Spiel - Hinterbau auseinander, Tretlager usw. und so fort ....

Wenn's geklappt hat, hat der Nachbar jetzt den Knarz. 

Und Bilder gibt es morgen. Wir haben heute Abend unser 10 Jähriges Bühnenjubiläum gefeiert  - welche Bühne ? ... die Ehebühne .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (7. Mai 2011)

gratulation - nicht zum knarz - zum 10 jährigen !!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> gratulation - nicht zum knarz - zum 10 jährigen !!


 Da schließe ich mich doch glatt an !!!!


----------



## sepalot (8. Mai 2011)

ich och


----------



## linkespurfahrer (8. Mai 2011)

benden schrieb:


> Hey Cuber - hab mal ne Frage:
> Ich bn auf der Suche nach dem 2011er Syntace F149 Vorbau von Cube.
> Muss meinen unbedingt reduzieren (75-80).
> Hat jemand ne Idee ob ich den bei meinem Händler bekommen kann, oder soll ich mich gleich mal bei Cube melden?



Auf der Webseite von Cube ist der Vorbau aufgeführt http://www.cube.eu/accessoires/parts-and-components/. Allerdings nicht in Deiner Wunschlänge. Du wirst wohl einen F149 Vorbau ohne CUBE Label nehmen müssen. Den gibt es in 75mm und ist laut der Webseite von Syntace auch lieferbar. 

Wenn Dein Bike noch neu ist (habe das jetzt nicht verfolgt) dann kannst Du ja mal mit Deinem Händler quatschen. Gute Händler tauschen Dir den Vorbau im "Neuzustand" für Umme.


----------



## linkespurfahrer (8. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Höhö ... klar. Tina hat jetzt den Knarz (kein Scheiss) . Also, man kennt ja das Spiel - Hinterbau auseinander, Tretlager usw. und so fort ....
> 
> Wenn's geklappt hat, hat der Nachbar jetzt den Knarz.
> 
> Und Bilder gibt es morgen. Wir haben heute Abend unser 10 Jähriges Bühnenjubiläum gefeiert  - welche Bühne ? ... die Ehebühne .



Jörg: Dir und Ihr (unbekannterweise) meine herzlichen Glückwünsche zur Rosenhochzeit.


----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2011)

...von der tour wieder  daheim ..fazit : bremse hat minmal töne von sich gegeben - meist nach heftigerer bremsaktion- hat sich aber dann von selber wieder "eingekriegt". dass die 203er scheiben in den kurven schleifen , das bleibt ja net aus .... also - alles in allem : schöne tour und weniger grund zum aufregen, als ich dachte ... p.s. jaaaa- helm war auch dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...von der tour wieder  daheim...schöne tour und wenig grund zum aufregen, als ich dachte ....


  Na siehste!


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Mai 2011)

Dafür hat sich bei mir wieder Herr Knarz eingenistet .... isch werd noche mo blöde mit dem Zeuchs  ....

Jungs und Mädels, nachdem ja das Auseinanderbauen des Hinterbaus und der Lager kurzfristig Ruhe reingebracht haben, muss ja hier das Problem irgendwo begraben sein. 

Mich düngt hier sind neue Lager fällig. Außerdem merkt man bei anheben des Rahmens, dass da irgendwo Spiel ist. Wo ? Ich vermute Lager am Dämpfer.

So, mal die Frage an die Cracks und Profis unter euch: 

Ich denke mal das sind die Standardlager: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1228/a38804/lager-schraubensatz-fuer-umlenkhebel-i.html?mfid=41  &  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1228/a38805/lager-schraubensatz-fuer-umlenkhebel-ii.html?mfid=41  (jeweils für 16" und 20")

Gibt es da was gescheiteres ? Ich meine so alle 12 Monate den Mist wechseln kost ja was. 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2011)

also das "lager am dämpfer" is die dämpferbuchse. kost 9 euro, ist in 5 min umgebastelt und ist leider normal, dass die ausschlägt. äh dumme frage: du baust den hinterbau aber schon mit fett und drehmomenten wieder zusammen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> du baust den hinterbau aber schon mit fett und drehmomenten wieder zusammen?



Ja  das mache ich.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2011)

Auch meine Glückwünsche  Bin ich mal wieder in Frankfurt, treffen wir uns am fuchstanz und trinken einen


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja  das mache ich.



laufen die lager? heisst lassen sie sich gscheit drehen? oder laufen sie schon sehr rau?... wenn sie rau laufen, machmal die dichtung ab und drück noch etwas fett rein. dann laufen sie meistens noch ziemlich lang! das knacken kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen! lager an und für sich knacken nur, wenn der lagersitz was ab bekommen hat. davon gehe ich aber nicht aus, da sie ja noch nie demontiert waren. das einzige was knacken könnte wären die achsen, wennsie eingelaufen sind?!


----------



## blutbuche (8. Mai 2011)

...hatte heute auch spiel - gabel - steuersatzmässig - hatte die gabel teilweise ganz ausgefahren (150) - da klackte es wie sau und wenn man die bremse gezogen hat und vorne leicht angehoben hat , war deutliches spiel . nachgezogen - ne weile gut . dann wieder das gleiche ... erst als ich die gabel ein wenig (wirlich nur ein kleine s bisschen )abgesenkt hab , war es weg... warum is das so ???? fragen über fragen ... so , eine schöne neue woche , wünsch´ich allen würfelfreunden und auch den "fremdmarkenfahrern" .. grüsse k.


----------



## kubitix (8. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das knacken kann ich allerdings nicht nachvollziehen! lager an und für sich knacken nur, wenn der lagersitz was ab bekommen hat.



Nee Nee, genau das Problem hatte ich am Hinterbau von meinem Stereo. Nach dem ich dreimal den Hinterbau zerlegt, die Lager geöffnet und Fett in selbige gedrückt habe ist jetzt endlich Ruhe. Ich war auch schon soweit mir einen kompletten Lagersatz zu bestellen, werde ich demnächst auch tun. Der Lagersatz wird dann aber erstmal auf Halde gelegt.

Btw Tina und Jörg Glückwunsch

Stefan


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2011)

..ich sag ja. knacken ist eigtl. nicht das signal für den lagertausch...


----------



## cytrax (8. Mai 2011)

Servus, ich hätte da mal ne optik Frage 

möchte mein Cube AMS 125 black anodised optisch bissl aufmöbeln und ein paar Teile eloxieren lassen oder austauschen.
Das heißt Schaltauge, Sattelklemme, diverse Kleinteile, Schwinge, Schnellspanner....

So und das alles in blau
FALLS ich noch einen Race Face Atlas AM lenker in blau bekomme gestern ging bei Amazon leider auch der letzte raus

Falls ich keinen mehr in blau bekomme würde ich das gern alles in rot machen. Da hätte ich zwar nicht soviel zu eloxieren aber das blau reizt mich halt schon mehr

Ich weiß das als antwort erstmal kommt das musst du entscheiden aber diese Antwort lass mer erstmal weg^^ da ich mich im Moment selber net entscheiden kann^^

Also zu was würdet ihr tendieren? rot oder blau?

Ich danke euch schon jetzt für konstruktive Kritik

Tante Edit meint: Ne Race Face Atlas AM X - Type Kurbelgarnitur in blau würde sich auch schick machen^^ müsste ne 175,0 mm 22-32-44 sein (falls ich mich nicht irre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Mai 2011)

wennn dus konsequent machst und alles rot verbannst ist blau recht gut und wnen du keine rf lenker mehr bekommst, dann gibts ja auch noch alternativen. einerseits den Race Face Deus in blau und anderer seits zum bleistift sixpack, etc.


----------



## fatz (9. Mai 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> So und das alles in blau
> FALLS ich noch einen Race Face Atlas AM lenker in blau bekomme gestern ging bei Amazon leider auch der letzte raus


hab mir grad aus genau dem grund bei bike-mailorder einen sizpack millenium
in blau fuer mein 301 rausgelassen. selbe geo, gleiches gewicht, auch blau und 
nur 55.-euro


> Also zu was würdet ihr tendieren? rot oder blau?


was mich betrifft blau. allerdings ist eloxiertes blau relativ dunkel. wenn die sonne
draufscheint schaut's gut aus. wenn das rad im schatten steht musst zweimal 
hinschauen. bei mir war die entscheidung auch davon beeinflusst, dass es zu
viele rot/schwarze litevilles gibt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Dafür hat sich bei mir wieder Herr Knarz eingenistet .... isch werd noche mo blöde mit dem Zeuchs  ....
> 
> Jungs und Mädels, nachdem ja das Auseinanderbauen des Hinterbaus und der Lager kurzfristig Ruhe reingebracht haben, muss ja hier das Problem irgendwo begraben sein.
> 
> ...



Also Lager gibts wohl auch günstiger. Schau mal im Cube-Lagerprobleme-Fred, da wird das ganze Thema ordentlich durchgekaut.

Grüße 

LittleBoomer


----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2011)

@cytrax :... wie wär´s mit grün??? ...duckundweg ...


----------



## fatz (9. Mai 2011)

das mit gruen ist gar ned so einfach. das uebliche dunkelgruen schaut mit schwarz nicht so gut aus. und ein richtig helles gruen, das sich vom schwarz gut abhebt gibt's nicht so oft.


----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2011)

sixpack hat ein schönes leuchtendes !!! und erdmann ....


----------



## cytrax (9. Mai 2011)

Danke euch schon mal für die Antworten. Grün is so ne Sache (ein schönes und passendes grün zu finden) ich finde das Blau von den Einstellrädchen der Fox Gabel recht passend, denn das rot hebt sich nicht wirklich ab. 

Dann werd ich mal heute abend weiterlesen mal schauen ob sich bis dahin noch was ergibt 

Schönen Tag euch noch ich mach mich mal auf zur Spätschicht


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> sixpack hat ein schönes leuchtendes !!! und erdmann ....



ja, aer die grün töne - wenn bei einer marke überhaupt vorhanden - unterscheiden sich nochmal viel extremer!


----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2011)

...das stimmt leider ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Mai 2011)

Blau/Schwarz & Rot/Schwarz & Grün/Schwarz - ist eigentlich alles 
Grün/Schwarz = angesprochene Probleme der Farbabweichung.
Rot/Schwarz = Top, aber recht oft zu finden.
Wenn es geht, versuch es in Blau/Schwarz. Meine Meinung zu der Frage.


----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2011)

..würd´ich auch machen - wenn es mit grün zu schwierig wird ... gold wäre noch ne alternative ... wers mag ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Mai 2011)

pfui ... ich find ja lila momentan sehr porno. allerdings gibts dafür viel zu wenig parts!


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Mai 2011)

ganz klar: PINK
Ich denke das sieht bestimmt cools aus...


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2011)

lila ist geil, TLD hat auch die passende Short im Angebot


----------



## blutbuche (9. Mai 2011)

ja , schwarz mit dezenten purpel teilen kommt ganz gut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2011)

Nach dem Grillen auf dem Balkon sitzen, Bier trinken und im Forum schmökern auch  

Prost nach D-Land


----------



## linkespurfahrer (9. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Außerdem merkt man bei anheben des Rahmens, dass da irgendwo Spiel ist. Wo ? Ich vermute Lager am Dämpfer.



Jörg, das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei mir auch als ich letztes Jahr den AT-Rahmen bekommen habe. Selbst nach dem Wechsel der Buchsen und der Eyelets im Dämpfer war das Problem noch da.

Woran lags? 

An dem hinteren Bolzen, der Schraube und den Augen des Umlenkhebels. Trotz ordnungsgemäß gesicherten Bolzen hatte dieser in den Augen des Umlenkhebels ganz wenig Spiel. Ich denke in der Maßhaltigkeit (Auge Umlenkhebel) liegt der Hund begraben.

Die Lösung: Distanzstücken/-Scheiben aus nem alten Schraubensatz vom Horst-Link auf beiden Seiten. So drücken Schraube und Bolzen diese Scheiben im Bereich des Augen an den Umlenkhebel. Alternativ funktionieren sicher auch passende Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## cytrax (10. Mai 2011)

Danke euch für die antworten also lila und pink lass mer mal lieber weg, bin ja kein mädel und grüns gibts leider zuviele verschiedene. Alsooooo wird das ganze in blau gemacht 

Mal schauen wie die herren Eloxierer Zeit haben^^ ansonsten mal beim Kollege vom Gartner anfragen. Wird dann wohl in der schlecht Wetter zeit gemacht, da es jetzt zu schade is das Bike zu zerlegen. 

Hier mal noch ein Farbmuster vom Mad-Line






oder vielleicht doch orange?


----------



## blutbuche (10. Mai 2011)

..wenn du die teile eh eloxieren lässt , kannste doch auch grün nehmen .. oder hab ich da  jetzt was falsch verstanden ..??? ornage ist auch toll mit schwarz - aber die teiel , die man zu kaufen bekommt , sind auch in sehr unterschiedlichen nuancen gehalten .... hab ein oranges bike - kann ein lied davon singen , wie lange es gedauert hat , bis das a-head käppchen mit der sattelklemme und den klemmringen der griffe harmoniert hat ...


----------



## cytrax (10. Mai 2011)

Na ich würde Sattelklemme, Kleinteile, Schwinge, usw... eloxieren lassen das is dann ja eh alles die selbe Farbnuance. Nur das was nicht eloxierbar ist (wegen irgendwelcher eisenteile die man nicht entfernen kann) würde ich dazu kaufen. Da die Blautöne eher beschaffbar sind wirds blau werden.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Mai 2011)

also wenn das violett nicht porno isT?! hat nix mit mädel oder nicht mädel zu tun!..P.O.R.N.O. 
.
.aber türkis, blau und grün sind auch guad! orange mag ich nicht weils halt wirklich zu nix passt!..find ich


----------



## xerto (10. Mai 2011)

Mal zum Thema Stadler und Konsorten:

In meiner Nähe hat ein Stadler (Ffm) aufgemacht. und was für ein Riesending. Allein der Platz zum Probefahren in der Halle ist größer als ein normaler Shop. Und ein riesieger Bikemaxx ist auch nicht weit.  

Aber Fahrräder wurden doch schon vor hundert jahren erfunden und ich kenne niemanden der keins hat.

Aber an beiden großen Shops ist am WE ein Betrieb, als ob das Fahrrad gerade erfunden wurde. Hunderte von Bikes werden zur Kasse geschoben. 

Und ich meine keine E-Bikes sondern eher Fahrräder bis 500 Euro.


Gab es die vorher den noch nicht?
Woher kommt den der Bedarf?
Und womit sind die Leute vorher gefahren?

Und wo wollen den die Leute mit den Bikes hin?

Also irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht mehr. Am Main am WE und bei schönen Wetter kann man eigentlich nicht mehr Fahrrad fahren. Das war letztes Jahr allerdings auch schon so.

Im Wald bei den Trails ist es allerdings, Gott sei Dank, leerer. Da passen die neu gekauften Superbikes nicht hin.

Ist den ganz Deutschland plötzlich im Fahradfieber?


----------



## blutbuche (10. Mai 2011)

naja - im frühling haben  sich die leute schon immer mit bikes (billige mtbs , city räder , trekking bikes - eingedeckt - das is nix neues . und wer fährt mim mtb schon am main entlang ????????????????????????????????? demnach stören mich diese family ausflüge wenig


----------



## xerto (10. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> . und wer fährt mim mtb schon am main entlang ????????????????????????????????? demnach stören mich diese family ausflüge wenig



Ähm naja..... tja .......ä nunja...............

vielleicht schon mal oder so......


mit meiner Frau sonntags wenn gerade kein Wald da ist, 

und das Eis in Seligenstadt ruft........

Und wir haben keine Billigbikes ausser nunja...

das ich halt in de stadt nutze... meine STSL


----------



## blutbuche (10. Mai 2011)

hmmmm - na dann 
käm´mim mtb für mich halt net in frage ... zig family gangs , rentner , jogger , hunde - und man kann nur im schneckentempo hinter all denen herzuckeln - neeee, das brauch ich net ... hab ne eisdiele im ort ..da kann man bei bedarf hinlaufen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ...
> Gab es die vorher den noch nicht?
> Woher kommt den der Bedarf?
> Und womit sind die Leute vorher gefahren?
> ...


 
Na ja, im Frühling kommt halt immer das Bedürfnis die angzüchteten Speckröllchen wieder los zu werden  Spätestens nach der ersten Steigung scheitert der gute Vorsatz dann am inneren Schweinehund  und das Unternehmen "Bikinifigur" wird aufs nächste Jahr verschoben


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

Habe schon mindestens 2 Steigungen hinter mir  Gebe die Hoffnung auf Bikinifigur noch nicht auf


----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2011)

Nach zwei Steigungen steht die Bikinifigur quasi so gut wie vor der Tür


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

nur vor welcher


----------



## Cortina (10. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gebe die Hoffnung auf Bikinifigur noch nicht auf



Was kostet denn Deine Diät? Ein Bild von Dir im Bikini hier im Forum lass ich mir was kosten


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

wohl im Lotto gewonnen  ausserdem bin ich nicht so einfach zu haben


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ausserdem bin ich nicht so einfach zu haben


 komm, zier dich nicht so.


----------



## floggel (10. Mai 2011)

Liebe Mitwürfler,

wer fährt Touren mit Flatpedals und kann Schuhe für genau diesen Einsatzzweck empfehlen? (Evtl. sogar jemand mit dem Five Ten Freerider?)


----------



## blutbuche (10. Mai 2011)

fahr die 5.10 impact - super zufrieden !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2011)

5.10 Impact carver oder impact Sam Hill. Der Sam Hill ist niht ganz so "fett"


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2011)

Specialized Tahoe  Die sind leicht und sehr bequem


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> komm, zier dich nicht so.


aber echt jetzt! zuerst sprueche klopfen und dann kneifen.


@floggel:
hab den da: http://www.scarpa-schuhe.de/modelle/items/daylite_xcr_fog_mangrove.html
gut zum laufen und faehrt sich gut mit den pedalen http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24041_Face-Off-XMX-13AC-Plattformpedale-.html
da die viele pins in der mitte haben.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

neeneenee, dat kann ich nich tun  nich war


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

komm schon, wir verkraften das


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Mai 2011)

@floggel
Ich fahre/laufe den da und habe das Shimano MX30 Pedal.
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/SALEWA-MS-MTN-TRAINER-00-0000063008-Sportschuhe/dp/B003QCJOUQ/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_0_0"]SALEWA MS-MTN TRAINER GTX 00-0000063008 Herren Sportschuhe - Outdoor: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (11. Mai 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Liebe Mitwürfler,
> 
> wer fährt Touren mit Flatpedals und kann Schuhe für genau diesen Einsatzzweck empfehlen? (Evtl. sogar jemand mit dem Five Ten Freerider?)




Ich hab die DMR V8 Pedale  http://tinyurl.com/3gxj2ms 



 


und fahre mit Airwalks. Ich komme super damit zurecht.






Die Pins greifen bei der weichen Sohle gut, drücken sich aber nicht durch.


----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> neeneenee, dat kann ich nich tun  nich war



Mal sehen wie Du da wieder rauskommst 

Zu den Stickern für Dein Nikolai lege ich schon mal den Bikini bei


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Aber ich bin doch so schüchtern 


Na gut, eines gibt es


----------



## Friecke (11. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nach zwei Steigungen steht die Bikinifigur quasi so gut wie vor der Tür


 
Mist, die Tür ist abgeschlossen


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber ich bin doch so schüchtern
> Na gut, eines gibt es



Und dann steigst Du aus dem Meer wie Ursula Andress bei James Bond ?


----------



## xerto (11. Mai 2011)

ich zahl ein gummibärchen für ein Bikinibild.....


----------



## wiesi991 (11. Mai 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Liebe Mitwürfler,
> 
> wer fährt Touren mit Flatpedals und kann Schuhe für genau diesen Einsatzzweck empfehlen? (Evtl. sogar jemand mit dem Five Ten Freerider?)



Ich hab auch die Airwalk vom Deichmann - super Grip und auch so schön bequem während der Fahrt!


----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich zahl ein gummibärchen für ein Bikinibild.....



Also komm, ne Tüte sollte schon drin sein  
Das ist uns unser mzaskar schon wert und wenn er sexy aussieht gibts noch ne Tüte Color Rado mit dazu


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

geht nicht, Oberteil verloren


----------



## xerto (11. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Also komm, ne Tüte sollte schon drin sein
> Das ist uns unser mzaskar schon wert und wenn er sexy aussieht gibts noch ne Tüte Color Rado mit dazu



Ok, da ich am Samstag im Lotto (5,6 Euro) gewonnen hab. Kein Problem.  

aber ich will rasierte beine sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2011)

mzaskar, wenn die Berge nicht im Hintergrund wären würde ich sagen das ist bei uns in Jesolo am Strand


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> geht nicht, Oberteil verloren



Dafür sehe ich einen netten Bikini im Hintergrund....


----------



## xerto (11. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Dafür sehe ich einen netten Bikini im Hintergrund....



Jaja... der wäre mir auch euch paar Gummibärchen wert..


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> mzaskar, wenn die Berge nicht im Hintergrund wären würde ich sagen das ist bei uns in Jesolo am Strand


 
ist viel weiter südlich und westlich und man spricht französich


----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2011)

Weiß ich doch, während Du gerne in Frankreich chillst, chille ich gerne in Italien


----------



## floggel (11. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Schuhempfehlungen, fährt ja doch fast jeder was anderes. Aber das hilft mir schonmal weiter .


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Also komm, ne Tüte sollte schon drin sein
> Das ist uns unser mzaskar schon wert und wenn er sexy aussieht gibts noch ne Tüte Color Rado mit dazu


Und schon ist die Bikinifigur wieder futsch 
Von mir gibts ein paar Karotten und ein Päckchen Knäckebrot


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2011)

Urrrks


----------



## OIRAM (11. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und schon ist die Bikinifigur wieder futsch
> Von mir gibts ein paar Karotten und ein Päckchen Knäckebrot



Häää, Bikinifigur futsch... wegen 200 gr. ... mehr ist in so ner Tüte doch nicht drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

was habt ihr denn alle? die bikinifigur passt doch. der bildausschnitt ist halt ein bissl seltsam gewaehlt.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Mai 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Häää, Bikinifigur futsch... wegen 200 gr. ... mehr ist in so ner Tüte doch nicht drin...


 
Aber ich wette, wenn es erst mal in deinem Bauch gelandet ist, dann geht das Zeug auf wie Popcorn


----------



## OIRAM (11. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Aber ich wette, wenn es erst mal in deinem Bauch gelandet ist, dann geht das Zeug auf wie Popcorn



*Stimmt, so ein Gummibärchen wird im Wasser zum Gummibär... *


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> geht nicht, Oberteil verloren



Das ist doch Arnim Rohde ?!


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn alle? die bikinifigur passt doch. der bildausschnitt ist halt ein bissl seltsam gewaehlt.



ich hoffe wir haben das gleiche gedacht, dann:


----------



## fatz (11. Mai 2011)

ich hoffe auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Mai 2011)

ausserdem wird Waschbrettbauch völlig überbewertet.
Ich stehe zu meinem Waschbärbauch !

Gute Nacht !
LittleBoomer

PS: Soundcheck: die neue BAP und Hugh Laurie


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2011)

.... bitte kein "speck muss weg" fred - das gibts im LO schon zur genüge - ohne erfolg ..


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

Ah, die Tage meines Fritzz sind gezählt. Es scheint mich doch noch ohne fatale Schäden zu überleben . Schwanke noch zwischen Verkaufen vom Rahmen oder an die Wand hängen... tendiere zu letzterem...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... bitte kein "speck muss weg" fred - das gibts im LO schon zur genüge - ohne erfolg ..








Das ganze ging doch mehr um die "Bikini-Figur".......aber ehrlich, wer will schon Kerle im Bikini sehen.  Ich nicht!  Also lasst uns wirklich lieber aufhören - ehe es ganz ausartet.... 

Rahmen an die Wand hängen - mhm, wenn Platz ist. Aber warum nicht das ganze Bike?


----------



## Cortina (12. Mai 2011)

Spuri, du hast nur Angst dass es Dich auch noch erwischt


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Ah, die Tage meines Fritzz sind gezählt. Es scheint mich doch noch ohne fatale Schäden zu überleben . Schwanke noch zwischen Verkaufen vom Rahmen oder an die Wand hängen... tendiere zu letzterem...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Was hats bzw was wirds?


----------



## fatz (12. Mai 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das ganze ging doch mehr um die "Bikini-Figur".......aber ehrlich, wer will schon Kerle im Bikini sehen. :confused


das im bikini war doch kein kerl. geh mal zum optiker


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Was hats bzw was wirds?



Der Rahmen ist 2-300g leichter als der Fritzz und für so ziemlich alle Sauereien freigegeben... 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Kein Liteville


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das im bikini war doch kein kerl. geh mal zum optiker


  Zum Glück war es noch keiner - sonst bräuchte ich jetzt wegen "Erblindung" evtl. wirklich einen....aber es lief alles darauf hinaus. Notbremse!!! Und nein - ich habe keine Angst das es mich auch noch erwischt - habe meine Bikinis bereits alle wieder verkauft.


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

@jan:
hmmm schwer. wenn ich so meine imaginäre alles könner liste durchgehe passt vom rahmengewicht her trek ganz gut ins programm. oder evtl. auch cannondale... aber bevor ich weiter mache.. das trek würde von meiner list eund dem gewicht einfach zu dir passen!  ises das? oder was ich noch zu dir eingeordnet hätte wäre das fanes... allerdings ises zu schwer!

(nicolai sthet NICHT auf meiner liste, da weiß ich auch ned was es wiegt..)

und was haste dem cube nu angetan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

Jo wird nen Scratch. Bist du da über deine imaginäre Alleskönnerliste drauf gekommen oder über die Signatur die ich die letzten Tage hatte / diverse Einträge im Scratch-Thread ?
Fanes solltes es vorher werden, da sind mir in der ersten Serie aber jetzt zuviele "Kleine Probleme" aufgetaucht und es ist halt doch - bisher - ziemlich schwer. 

Dem Fritzz hab ich nichts angetan, vertraue ihm aber wie irgendwann schonmal geschrieben einfach nichtmehr voll was die Haltbarkeit - gerade beim DH fahren - angeht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

ne signatur hab ich nicht bekommen. lese auch als mal bissl beim scratch mit..  aaaaber es passt trotzdem am besten - selbst wenn ichs nciht gewusst hätte. machst n stahlfahrwerk?


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

Nein. Luft. Wollte mit Männerreifen (1,3kg) und Variostütze noch unter 15kg bleiben


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

gut männerreifen war für mich jetzt selbstverständlich. ich glaub nachdem ich von dem stahlfahrwerk, was ich gefahren bin so begeistert war, wir mein nächstes stahl haben..


----------



## sepalot (12. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Jo wird nen Scratch.


 


Scratch würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

So selbstverständlich is das mit den Männerreifen auch nicht. 
Hab im Moment Highroller und Minion DHF in 1Play und 2.35 drauf. Ziemlich gut für die Fahrtechnik, vorallem weil man - um durchschläge zu vermeiden - durchaus mal 2,3 und 2,5 Bar fahren muss . Spaß machts.
Musste sein nachdem ich letzte Woche ne Tour mit 1800Hm (auf 35km ) mit vorne RainKing2,5 und hinten weicher BigBetty gefahren bin... Danach ging nichtmehr soviel^^

J


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2011)

@jan : behalt´das fritzz doch - ums an die wand zu hängen , isses definitiv zu ´nettes bike ... kannst ja gemässigt damit fahren - wer braucht schon "dh" ?????greez , k.


----------



## jan84 (12. Mai 2011)

Naja neben dem Scratch hats halt keine Daseinsberechtigung. Die Einsatzzwecke sind im Prinzip gleich, nur dass das Scratch eben robuster ist. Gemäßigt fahren macht ja irgendwie "wenig Sinn", bzw. bei normalen Touren und vA bergauf taugt das Scratch halt auch gleichgut / besser als das Fritzz...
Ich "brauche" dann eher nochn leichtes Fully mit steilen Winkeln, mal sehn ob ich da noch was find...

DH brauche ich leider, macht einfach zuviel Spaß. Außerdem ist dieses Jahr auch der Ehrgeiz geweckt was zum einen den Megaavalanche und vorallem den Caidom angeht...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Mai 2011)

männerreifen habe ich bei DIR vorrausgesetzt! .. und zum fahrtechnik üben hab ichs hardtail. klingt komisch, bringts aber voll. und ich bin echt begeistert, wieviel spaß das ding macht! kaum federweg, bescheidene reifen (grip technisch an minions gemessen) aber trotzdem ne meeenge spaß! und da ich auch im x-king vorne 1,8 und hinten 2,3-2,5 bar fahr ,muss man da als schon sehr aufpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (13. Mai 2011)

Das Scratch geht schon gut bergauf, sogar ohne Gabelabsenkung kann bei uns jeder Anstieg gefahren werden. Bei meinem Alten Bock mit vergleichbarem Federweg, aber beschissener Geo ging ohne gar nix. Aber ich bin am Überlegen, doch Stahlfederelemente einzubauen,  das Ding geht einfach noch besser, weil die Luftfederelemente schon gerne wegsacken in steilen, technischen Trails.


----------



## jan84 (13. Mai 2011)

Hab da mit dem Fritzz schon keine Probleme in technischem Gelände. Wegsacken lässt sich *für mich ausreichend* mit Luftdruck & Dämpfung kompensieren. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

..männerreifen ...


----------



## fatz (13. Mai 2011)

der kommentar musste kommen!

und ja! wir stehen dazu.


----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

....


----------



## jan84 (13. Mai 2011)

genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

Männerreifen


----------



## sepalot (14. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Männerreifen


 
genau, das ist mir auch die ganze Zeit dazu im Kopf rumgeschwirrt


----------



## blutbuche (14. Mai 2011)

....


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Mai 2011)

Neues Zeuch 








Bereits ne halbe stunde auf den hometrails bewegt, bis der große regen kam 
i  him


----------



## blutbuche (14. Mai 2011)

..hihi , auch neues zeuch ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..hihi , auch neues zeuch ...


Quak...ist ja  voll die Kati - Glückwunsch & viel Spaß beim abnutzen.


----------



## blutbuche (14. Mai 2011)

kicher ..danke !!


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Mai 2011)

Komisches Wetter heute ... haben uns nen schönen Nachmittag in der Muckibude und Sauna gemacht. 

@Spuri: Kram schonmal deinen Regenschirm raus. Wir haben den ganzen Regenmist zu euch geschickt. Laut niederschlagsradar.de ist der Regen um 19:00 Uhr bei euch.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

*Hab mir auch son Rücken Protector Rucksack von Deuter gegönnt 







Natürlich mit Ätzgrün 

Den Evoc hatte ich auch probiert aber der saß nicht so knackig wie der Deuter.

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Kram schonmal deinen Regenschirm raus. Wir haben den ganzen Regenmist zu euch geschickt. Laut niederschlagsradar.de ist der Regen um 19:00 Uhr bei euch.


 Noch schmeckt der Schoppen auf dem Balkon....und ist nicht mit Wasser verdünnt.... Das Radar ist auch nicht mehr das, was es mal war.... Aber kommt bestimmt noch in der Nacht - ist mir egal.

@cortina - nimm es mir nicht übel - ich bin ja auch für auffallen auf´m Bike und frische Farben und - aber der Rucksack erinnert mich persönlich farblich zu stark an einen Ara. Nicht jedermanns Geschmack eben. Wenn er Dir was taugt (habe ich von Dir ) -isses Gut. Auch Dir viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Natürlich nehm ich Dir das nicht übel und mir gefällt er, passt top zu meiner ätzgrünen Jacke, da fällt der Rucksack gar nicht mehr so auf


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...passt top zu meiner ätzgrünen Jacke, da fällt der Rucksack gar nicht mehr so auf


So gesehen....stell ich mir das sogar recht harmonisch vor. 

@sirrah - eine schwarze Wand naht auf 12 Uhr, geschätzte Entfernung 20 km, geschätzte Zeit bis zum Eintreffen = 1 Schoppen...

Ergänzung: 19.50 Uhr Sturm + Regen = + 50 min 
Das kann man gelten lassen. 
Gut, dass ich nicht mehr unterwegs war....


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (14. Mai 2011)

Heute waren wir in Beerfelden, mal bissi die Sau rauslassen

hat richtig Spaß gemacht


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Mai 2011)

@Spuri: Hoffentlich ist der Regen schnell vorüber.

@All: Frage - Nachdem die Läger am Umlenker getauscht sind, musste ich nun feststellen, dass auch das Lager am Steuersatz (Cube AMS 125 XT, FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert) im Eimer ist . Die Dichtungen haben sich auch in Brösel aufgelöst ... dat jibet doch nich 

Man ... so, musste mal meckern ....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube ich nehme nun nur noch den "Schwarzen" und hänge das AMS an die Wand.  Man - das kann es nicht sein .....


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Mai 2011)

Ihr fahrt einfach zu viel.


----------



## hano! (14. Mai 2011)

nen schönen abend

weiß grad jemand die Kurbellänge vom AMS 125 in 18 zoll. .


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Mai 2011)

sind doch normal Standard 175mm


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Mai 2011)

hano! schrieb:


> nen schönen abend weiß grad jemand die Kurbellänge vom AMS 125 in 18 zoll. .


Ich würde zu 95% sagen = 175 mm 
Ah Dämon war schneller - na dann müsste es passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hano! (14. Mai 2011)

Ok..
dank schön


----------



## kubitix (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Hab mir auch son Rücken Protector Rucksack von Deuter gegönnt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



super Guido, jetzt finne merr dich widder, selbst in de dickst Supp. Vorne Fata, hinne Euter äh Deuter. Mir fahrn einfach der Sonne hinner her.

Nun mal im Ernst, mir gefällt das Teil. WildWeibchen verstrickt sich hier neben mir schon wieder in techDetail´s. Also wie schwer is er nun?

Stefan


----------



## jan84 (14. Mai 2011)

@Guido:

Der Attack ist klasse. Ich hab den älteren, der nur geschätzte 8-10 Liter Volumen hat. Passt leider fast garnix rein. Das Modell was du dir geholt hast sieht diesbzgl. richtig gut aus, muss mir den glaubich auch mal angucken. 

Die Schutzwirkung des Protektors taugt, hatte schon einige male das Vergnügen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Der schwarze sollte genauso schwer sein, laut Deuter 1600gr

Der Evoc ist leichter aber schlabbert mir zu sehr aufm Rücken rum, habs am Bike Festival versucht und mich dann für den Deuter entschieden auch wenn der Evoc wirklich cool aussieht.
Außerdem ist der Deuter schmäler und wie fatz ja schon festgestellt hat  bin ich kein Hühne sondern ein Hühnchen also passt der schmälere besser 

EDIT: jan84 den kleineren hat auch mein Bekannter aus Arco und der sagte mir das gleiche nur waren mir die 8l zu wenig. In den bekomme ich die 3l Blase (extra Blasenfach!!!) und das Werkzeugs und Klamotten TOP!!

Kikerikieeee
Guido


----------



## kubitix (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> 1600gr



Kommentar von WildWeibchen:  "zu schwer"!

Ich "mußte" die letzten zwei Tage alleine Biken. mein wildes Weibchen hat den ich räum den Keller um Koller gekriegt. Heute Mittag haben wir dann zusammen gerödelt.

Ergebnis :
Weibchen glücklich und ich hab ne Bikewerkstatt.


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Wenn meine nen Koller kriegt hab ich danach keine Bikewerkstatt mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. Mai 2011)

@cortina :...passt super zur geil grünen jacke !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kubitix (14. Mai 2011)

Guido, alles Erziehung.

So ich geh jetzt kurz in den Keller, aber nich in die Werkstatt. Da muÃ irgendwo noch ne Flasche SpÃ¤tburgunder rumliegen und dann wirdÂ´s Zeit fÃ¼r Lena.

Stefan

(Lena)Susanne du hast es oft nicht leicht, wie weit die Kraft auch reicht wenn ich am Boden liege erzÃ¤hlst du mir das ich bald fliege.

Nachtrag:
In der Klotze lÃ¤uft nur sch............, also wieder einen schÃ¶nen Abend mit ge..... Mucke verbringen, I spÃ¼rï»¿ des ziechn...do gibtsï»¿ nur oans


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Mai 2011)

Och über Zattoo kann ich Lena und IBC gleichzeitig.....und den Wein habe ich zur Käsefondue genossen. Radeln war heute nicht, durfte unsere Terrasse  sanieren.

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

@Kati jepp deshalb ja 

@kubitix...wenn sie diesen Tango hört...


Wein isse heute nüscht sondern Agos selbstgemacher Limoncello *hicks*


----------



## kubitix (14. Mai 2011)

So ich geh euch noch ein bizzl auf die Nerven,

das Leben ist g......................................................





Sche.... auf die Klotze, ich finde es immer wieder faszinierend wie Menschen mich durch ihre Stimmen und Musik in den Bann ziehen können.

Begonnen hat es heute Abend mit:

PUR / Lena
STS / überdosis G´fühl
STS / Steiermark
Laith al Deen / Bilder von Dir 4x
ich glaube das geht noch ein bizzl so weiter
edit: Xavier Naidoo / Dieser Weg

PS,PS,PS: 29-31.7 wir freuen uns drauf


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Jepp  eben gabs volle Kanne "Sunday bloody Sunday"

Hoffe ist kein schlechtes Omen für usere Tour von Morgen


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Mai 2011)

An die Cracks nochmal unter euch:

Ist das hier http://www.mob-bikes.de/fsa/2102-fsa-steuersatz-orbit-z-15-r-semi-integriert.html der Steuersatz den ich für mein AMS 125 XT brauche (in den Beschreibungen zum AMS125XT steht immer verweis auf FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert)?

Weiss das durch Zufall jemand ? Oder kann einen guten passenden Steuersatz empfehlen ?

Danke und Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## kubitix (14. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jepp  eben gabs volle Kanne "Sunday bloody Sunday"
> 
> Hoffe ist kein schlechtes Omen für usere Tour von Morgen



This is not a rebell song - this is "Sunday bloody Sunday" U2 for ever.

Ich bin gerade bei "Dies ist dein Lied", wird wieder mal ne lange Nacht. Da kommt irgendwann auch mal "eh alter Liedersänger" STS

@Jörg, sorry kann ich dir leider nicht helfen

PS: auf Wunsch von WildWeibchen - Joe Cocker Hard Knock´s ich hol mir einen Macallan

und jetzt ganz großes Kino, Peter Maffay 2010 " Sonne in der Nacht", ich erinnere mich noch genau 1985 um 06.00 Uhr Morgens WildWeibchen alias Susanne und ich die Sonne geht auf nach unserer ersten Nacht. Nächstes Jahr sind wir 25 Jahre verheiratet. Es lief,- genau "Sonne in der Nacht".


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

Jörg, schau doch mal auf der FSA Seite.
So rein nach der Bezeichnung würde ich nichts bestelllen. Hast Du ihn ausgebaut? Kannst Du ihn bei FSA finden?

@kubitix Bryan Adams - Into the fire


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> mein wildes Weibchen hat den ich räum den Keller um Koller gekriegt. Heute Mittag haben wir dann zusammen gerödelt.
> 
> Ergebnis :
> Weibchen glücklich und ich hab ne Bikewerkstatt.



Zum Thema Kelleraufräumen kann ich auch ne kleine Geschichte beisteuern:

War 2009, wir hatten unser Arbeitszimmer neu eingerichtet und der alte Plunder musste ja erstmal wo hin. Dafür wurde der Keller (der schon reichlich mit anderem Plunder voll war) freigeräumt.
Bei diesem "räum den Keller um Koller" kam aus den hintersten Ecken Tinas altes Centurion Starbike in Ätzgrün zum Vorschein.
Kurz darauf als wir mit Nachbarn was trinken waren, fragten die uns ob Tina ein neues Fahrrad hätte ... wäre ja auch eine schöne Gegend zum fahren ... das war der Anfang unserer jetzigen Bikerkarriere. Wir hatten uns dann ja relativ schnell mit unseren AMS125 ausgerüstet.

Du siehst: Es kann viel Gutes beim Keller räumen rauskommen ... wie z.B. eine Werkstatt . Kam bei mir auch beim 2ten umräumen raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

die sind hübsch

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Kit-RED-EDITION-ohne-Scheibe-und-Adapter.html

passend zu 
http://www.crankbrothers.com/pedals_mallet2.php

und zu 
http://www.finest-bikes.de/detail-b...führung-kettenführung-c-guide-in-rot-X462.php


----------



## kubitix (14. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Du siehst: Es kann viel Gutes beim Keller räumen rauskommen ... wie z.B. eine Werkstatt . Kam bei mir auch beim 2ten umräumen raus.



hi Jörg,



wir sind gerade bei meinem Lebensmotto gelandet:

Garth Brooks oder Ronan Keating ist eigentlich egal, aber was sich vielleicht jeder mal vor Augen führen sollte - "If tomorrow never comes", sorry bin nun wirklich bei meiner "überdosis G"fühl".


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

so Stimme abgegeben


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

cool Jan Delay


----------



## Cortina (14. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> bin nun wirklich bei meiner "überdosis G"fühl".



Überdosis G"fühl" oder Spätburgunder 

Francesco De Gregori - La donna cannone


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> cool Jan Delay





yeahh ... wir machen das klar ... oh yeahhhh ...wir machen das klar ... oh yeahhhh


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2011)

Bei mir ist es Hopfenkaltschale aus der nahegelegenen Brauerei meines Vertrauens  Konnte mich mit dem Logo so gut identifizieren


----------



## kubitix (14. Mai 2011)

*Knockin on heavens door*


----------



## Friendsofmine (14. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> cool Jan Delay



Best Performance in der Düsseldorfer Sporthalle.

Der Rest war wie immer .......schlimm.          (Oh Jonny........oh Jonny.....nimm ne Energiesparlampe)


Zombies & Mutanten Spectakel vom feinsten - und sie sitzen in der ersten Reihe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (15. Mai 2011)

(Ups falscher Thread.)


----------



## horstling (15. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> An die Cracks nochmal unter euch:
> 
> Ist das hier http://www.mob-bikes.de/fsa/2102-fsa-steuersatz-orbit-z-15-r-semi-integriert.html der Steuersatz den ich für mein AMS 125 XT brauche (in den Beschreibungen zum AMS125XT steht immer verweis auf FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert)?
> 
> ...



Den gleichen Steuersatz habe ich bei meinem AMS (2010) auch eingebaut. Er reduziert den Steuerrohrinnendurchmesser von 1,5° auf das Gabelschaftmaß von 1,1/8°, welches bei Standardgabeln üblich ist.


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

...wenn sie diesen tango hört - geniales lied !!!!  !!!
kathy kelly : you´re loosing me ...sooo schhööön ..
 der grand prix war ja ma sowas von für die füsse .... obwohl der beitrag , der gewonne hat - gar net ma sooo schlecht war .... aber da waren ja sachen dabei , übelst ...

..ach ja - wollten heute eig. in den odenwald , aber hier regenet es schon den ganzen morgen , da konnte sich keiner aufraffen , die bikes fertig zu machen , das auto zu packen ..also : couch tag !! auch gut .ich hab morgen nen freien tag - da fahr´ich mit  nem freund-- HIER : lg , die kati


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2011)

Wo ist denn das ???? Eschborner Klippen...... ne kann nicht sein .... hmmmm


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

...langener waldsee- schön zu fahren - hoher spassfaktor


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2011)

stimmt, hätte ich ja darauf kommen können, war ja oftgenug zum baden hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ..."If tomorrow never comes", sorry bin nun wirklich bei meiner "überdosis G"fühl"....


 Und danach gleich an der Himmelstür anklopfen -  
Dann kann man ja echt froh sein, dass man nach dieser Nacht der Gefühle wieder von Jedem von Euch liest. 
Bin aber irgendwie erleichtert - dass ich scheinbar nicht der Einzige bin, der manchmal diese schwermütigen Surfabende (in der Jugend schwelgen usw.) per Video- Clips zelebriert. Manchmal sind wir wohl Gleicher, als es uns eigentlich bewusst ist.... Auch die Songsauswahl...
Ja - nun ist wieder nüchterner Sonntag - unser "Hammerkranker" im Haus hat uns bereits um 08:30 Uhr mit 2-3 Hämmerattacken geweckt... .....eigentlich perfekt um was zu machen......und das Wetter spielt nicht mit... Also surfen, trinken ...... und irgendwann bei Katy Kelly landen  Schönen Sonntag Euch!


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2011)

Nee mit FCE (Final Cut Express) herumspielen und sich mal mit einem "Profischnittprogramm" herumschlagen.

Bisher ja immer alles mit iMovie gemacht was easy uns simple ist und gute Resultate erzeugt. FCE ist um einiges komplexer, auch von der Herangehensweise. So muss man die Filme nach dem zusammensetzen Rendern, was immer etwas Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Naja mal sehen ob ich nicht doch bei iMovie bleibe


----------



## kubitix (15. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ach ja - wollten heute eig. in den odenwald , aber hier regenet es schon den ganzen morgen ,



hier net, wir wären eine echte Alternative gewesen.Tour zur Neunkirchner Höhe und zum Kaiserturm. Es hat nur kurz vor dem Gipfel einen kleinen Schauer mit ein bizzl Hagel gegeben. Allerdings ist die Temperatur in den Keller gerutscht. Sind wir bei frischen 18°C gestartet, waren es dann in 605m Höhe 8°C, ich hab schon gedacht gleich schneit´s.


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

....hier hats den ganzen tag gepieselt ...naja - gut für den garten - wenigstens das ... haben derzeit auch nur noch 9 grad . ich sitz mit heissem apfeltee am pc und fühl´mich wie im herbst ..hoffentlich bleibt bei der tour morgen wenigstens der wind weg ... schönen abend allen , k.


----------



## cytrax (15. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> wenigstens der wind weg ...




der wind ist der beste trainingspartner


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Mai 2011)

Wir haben heute lecker Fahrtechniktraining gemacht am und um den Feldberg herum.

Trotz Regen ein riesen Spaß. Ich habe sogar einen BunnyHop(Höppchen) hingekriegt  und erste zarte Ansätze von Hinterradversetzen an der Spitzkehre  (mit tierischem Respekt nen Abflug nach vorne zu machen ).

Tina hat sich auch super geschlagen.

Naja, für viele täglich Brot mit BunnyHop, HR Versetzen und so ... aber für uns ein erster Einstieg und selbst der kleine Erfolg hat uns Grinsen lassen.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Route66 (15. Mai 2011)

Hi,



horstling schrieb:


> Sirrah73 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn es tatsächlich der angegebene Steuersatz ist müsste dieses Lager hier passen. Gibts auch in Edelstahl. 
Schau Dir mal das Lager genau an. Da müsste aussen auf der Lagerschale diese Nummer, z. B. "873" drauf stehen. 
Dann noch auf die Farbe der Dichtungen achten. Da gibts nur blau, rot und gelb und daran kann man die verschiedenen Winkel der "Schrägen" an den Lagern unterscheiden. Das müsste aber auch noch mal drauf stehen, also 36° und/oder 45°. 
Musste ich an meinem Stereo auch schon tauschen, da ist auch der Orbit Z1.5 R drin. 

Gruß
Marko


----------



## blutbuche (15. Mai 2011)

...bin wieder bei der musik angekommen - sinead o´connor : the perfekt indian ... schmacht ...


----------



## Vincy (15. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> An die Cracks nochmal unter euch:
> 
> Ist das hier http://www.mob-bikes.de/fsa/2102-fsa-steuersatz-orbit-z-15-r-semi-integriert.html der Steuersatz den ich für mein AMS 125 XT brauche (in den Beschreibungen zum AMS125XT steht immer verweis auf FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert)?
> 
> ...


 


Der Syntace SuperSpin dürfte da passen.
Mußt mal dort anfragen wegen dem Außendurchmesser der Lagerschalen.
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1246









Hier das Datenblatt vom FSA Orbit Z 1.5R







Ersatzlager für den FSA
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7865_Kugellager-FSA-873-41mm-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7866_Kugellager-FSA-873-S-41mm-.html (aus Edelstahl)


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

super vielen Dank für die Tipps und Hilfe mit dem FSA Steuersatz .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhope (16. Mai 2011)

Auf was Du achten musst ist die Art Deines Steuersatzes , Du brauchst bei Deiner Gabel/Rahmen einen Semi-integrierter Steuersatz wie Vincy oben gepostet hat . Die Art legt Abmessung und Durchmesser fest , Dein Gabelschaft ist ein Aluminium 1 1/8" . Die Marke is nicht relevant da es unzählige Anbieter gibt , mein Tip kauf Dir nen hochwertigen mit Edelstahllagern und bevor Du die Säge am Gabelschaft anstetzt probier es mit Spacern .

Zum Einbau musste Dir auch nicht extra ein teures Steuersatz-Montagegerät kaufen , kannst Dir selber Basteln mit ner Gewindstange , 2 Muttern + U-Scheiben und 2 Holzstücken (am besten Hart oder Mehrschichtholzbretter , 2 cm stark) es geht zur Not auch mit einem Schonhammer und beim Einbau lieber zuviel fetten als zuwenig .


----------



## Route66 (16. Mai 2011)

Hi nochmal,



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> super vielen Dank für die Tipps und Hilfe mit dem FSA Steuersatz .
> 
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn



schau mal in den schwarz matten Thread, da gibts auch Infos und Alternativen zu diesen Reduziersteuersätzen. Auch die Folgebeiträge beachten. 

Ich hab mich übrigens immer noch nicht entschieden...  

Marko


----------



## Airhope (16. Mai 2011)

hab bei mir den FSA gegen den Hope getauscht , war ein Quantensprung von der Qualität her . Hab den Hope jetzt 14 Tage/300 KM drinne und bin sehr zufrieden , die 80  haben sich mehr als gelohnt .


----------



## Vincy (16. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> super vielen Dank für die Tipps und Hilfe mit dem FSA Steuersatz .
> 
> Gruß aus Eschenhahn


 



Hier die Lager, wenn du deinen FSA weiter verwenden willst. So brauchst nur die Lager austauschen.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7865_Kugellager-FSA-873-41mm-.html

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p7866_Kugellager-FSA-873-S-41mm-.html (aus Edelstahl)


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Mai 2011)

Leute,

ihr seid Top  Super vielen Dank für die Tipps, Alternativen, Ersatzteilvorschläge.

ich hoffe ich kann mich da mal revanchieren.

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. Mai 2011)

Vincy isst gerne Torte. 
Am liebsten sind ihm aber auch Sachgeschenke oder zuwendungen in Form von Schecks oder Bargeld.


----------



## blutbuche (16. Mai 2011)

...bin wieder gelandet !!! war trotz regen und wind schööön !!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Vincy isst gerne Torte.



Mahlzeit


----------



## Friendsofmine (16. Mai 2011)

Boh was für ein Hüftgold. Da müssen ja mind. 200km abgefahren werden um das Stück wieder weg zu bekommen. 

Na oder man akzeptiert das Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...bin wieder gelandet !!! war trotz regen und wind schööön !!!



Na, die beiden Vögelchen auf dem 1. Bild haben sich ja was zu zwitschern


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Mai 2011)

ich hab gedacht er verdient nochmal ein gscheites bild


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2011)

Jepp hat er verdient  


Schönes Bild


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

gibt es den auch einzeln, ohne Rücken??? habe den alten da in Schwarz und so etwas Farbe auf dem Trail finde ich ja schon gut


----------



## dusi__ (18. Mai 2011)

hab noch einen in weiss schwarz im angebot


----------



## idworker (18. Mai 2011)

sehr geil, hab den gleichen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

..sieht weiss nicht relativ schnell eklig aus ??? (drec kig gelblich ??)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..sieht weiss nicht relativ schnell eklig aus ??? (drec kig gelblich ??)


  Nee, aber schwarz sieht beim LTD schnell weiß aus....
Habe mal 2 Fragen?
Ich lese im Foto- Fred 2 Treffen = Nord & Süd. Wo soll denn bitte das Nordtreffen sein? Hat jemand mal einen Link für mich? Danke!
Und so ganz nebenbei - nach der Tour heute, kurz vor zu Hause musste ich nur noch 1 Straße überqueren, beim ausbalanzieren im Stand (während ich noch 1 Auto durchlassen musste) quietschte es brutalst am LTD......später provoziert im Park noch ein mal. Was soll´n das bitte sein? Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte? Habe erst mal Bremsenreiniger voll in die Steine/Scheiben gesuppt....weil ich dachte durch das "Einlenken" evtl. was an der Scheibe geschliffen... Hoffentlich kein Lagerschaden irgendwo....Danke für jede Antwort!


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2011)

Spuri, infos findest Du hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=683

Fürs Nord Treffen war die Eifel vorgesehen aber wenn keiner eine Tour vorschlägt und eine Location in dre nähe wird das wohl nix.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri, infos findest Du hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=683
> Fürs Nord Treffen war die Eifel vorgesehen aber wenn keiner eine Tour vorschlägt und eine Location in dre nähe wird das wohl nix.


Danke! Eifel = Nord ....und ich dachte schon hier in der Nähe an der Elbe bei Hamburg oder so. Gut, dann habe ich nichts verpasst - hatte irgendwie den Faden verloren bei der Treffensgeschichte. Danke für die Info samt Link.


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Mai 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Danke! Eifel = Nord ....und ich dachte schon hier in der Nähe an der Elbe bei Hamburg oder so. Gut, dann habe ich nichts verpasst - hatte irgendwie den Faden verloren bei der Treffensgeschichte. Danke für die Info samt Link.



Nördlich der Eifel gibbet ja auch so gut wie keine Berge mehr. Deiche und Dünen zählen nämlich nicht...


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. Mai 2011)

Die Farben erinnern mich immer an Ecuador oder Brasilien. Könnte auch ein Senna Rucksack sein.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> gibt es den auch einzeln, ohne Rücken??? habe den alten da in Schwarz und so etwas Farbe auf dem Trail finde ich ja schon gut



den gibts zumindest vom importeur (bikeaction) gar nicht mehr. meiner war das muster und somit der erste und der letzte  Aber der offiziell VK mit 160 euro ist schon stolz.... aber ich geb ihn nicht mehr her!

@kati: ne das weiß bleibt weiß versprochen  (ist allg. sehr pflegeleicht das ding! und vorallem ganz intuitiv zu "bedienen"..das erste mal in der hand gehabt, nach gefühl eingeräumt und alles da gefunden wo es sein soll!)

btw: mit gelb-blauer hose und grünem shirt fall ich auf dem trail dann wenigstens bisserl auf  vll. noch der blaue Xar von Giro, dann ist alles gut


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2011)

@Andi 3001 hab den weißen Xar, spitze Helm


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

dass er spitze is weiß ich. hatte ihn auf der eurobike auf! das neue verstellsystem ist mal richtig gut! - aber mein athlon is ja erst 2 und en bissl jahre alt...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

ich habe so einen blauen Giro Dingens am kopf 





am besten dann noch Oakley dazu 





dann ist alles perfekt  Achso, es gab noch eine grüne Regenjacke, aber da noch keine Regen ===> kein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

ich weiß dass du den hast  bei mir wär natüüürlich dann auch die oakley - allerdings radar und oil rig statt jawbone am start


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

Ich sach ja, perfektes Outfit ist wichtige


----------



## Friendsofmine (18. Mai 2011)

Hauptsache die Haare liegen......


----------



## xerto (18. Mai 2011)

Ich habe momentan Knieprobleme.

Kurz vor dem Übergang zum Knie rechts.

Es scheint der Muskel zu sein, der wir brauchen zum runtertreten. 

Hat jemand eine gute idee wie ich das wieder hinkriege oder kennt gar einen Wunderheiler?

Aber im Ernst, bin ich alleine mit dem Problem?

Wenn man danach googelt gibt es nur Tipps wie "fahr doch mal Rad" hahaha


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Mai 2011)

also mein Lieblingstipp in diesen Fällen:
Lass es mit dem Radeln. Das Knie wird nix mehr. Schenke mir alle Deine Bikes.....




Nein im Ernst: Besuche einen Arzt. Wenns geht einen guten Hausarzt - keinen Orthopäden ! - , der Dich zum Physio rezeptiert. Dann suche Dir einen Physio, der ein paar Zusatzausbildungen in alternativen Heilkunden hat. Was die drauf haben ist meines Erachtens und nach meiner Erfahrung das Beste was man machen kann.
Sämtlicher Spritzen-Bestrahlung-sonstigeGeldverschwendungs-Kram hat mir eigentlich nie geholfen. Nun habe ich zu allem Überfluss 3! gute Freunde die ich für gute Physios halte und die bei mir regelmäßig nach dem 'Rechten' sehen. Seitdem sind verspannter Rücken, Schmerzen in der Schulter, Knieprob und was man in meinem Alter sonst noch so an Zipperlein hat passé.

Grüße und gute Besserung

LittleBoomer


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

Hört sich nach einer Reizung oder Entzündung durch über oder falscher Belastung an. Voltarensalbe und etwas schonung sollte da helfen. Bin jedoch kein Arzt ......


----------



## xerto (18. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hört sich nach einer Reizung oder Entzündung durch über oder falscher Belastung an. Voltarensalbe und etwas schonung sollte da helfen. Bin jedoch kein Arzt ......



Das mache ich gerade...

@littleboomer
Das mit dem Schenken überlege ich noch, allerdings brauche ich dann ein bßchen Geld für ein E-Bike. 

Aber im Ernst, scheint die Zipperlein ab 50 normal zu sein, oder? 

Und Radfahren soll doch gesund sein?


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Mai 2011)

Nun, Übergang vom Muskel zum Knie ist ja eine Sehne (Patella?). Sehnen entzünden sich gerne bei Über-/Fehlbelastung. (Wer kennt sie nicht die Sehnenscheidenentzündungen oder Tennisellenbogen).

Sehnenentzündungen heilen schnell wenn mal Ananas-Enzyme frisst. Ich betone 'frisst'. So ne Packung mit 100 Kapseln sollten schon in 5 Tagen verputzt werden (aber sieh zu, dass Du IMMER eine Toilette in der Nähe hast). 
Falls es sich beim Arzt als eine Enzündung herraustellt, muß geklärt werden, woher diese kommt. Diese kann z.B.duch eine falsche Fußstellung o.ä. verursacht werden. Hier muß korrigiert werden. Also mal Klickies verstellen oder so. Denn sonst verheilt die Entzündung nie bzw. kommt schnell wieder. Die Ursache suchen die Orthopäden nämlich nie.
Nehme das Rad mit zum Physio, und zeige dem wie Du pedalierst. 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## mzaskar (18. Mai 2011)

kommt gerne bei treten zu grosser Gänge vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (18. Mai 2011)

@ xerto

Also mein OrthopÃ¤de ist zufÃ¤llig auch Biker.

Bei dem bin ich imo in Behandlung, auch wegen dem Knie und die unteren Lendenwirbel.

Hab kurz hintereinander 3mal einen Hexenschuss bekommen. Darauf gabs zwei Spritzen und seid gestern Akupunktur. 

Mein Knie ist nach einer Spritze wieder bestens, das war ne Reizung.

In der neuesten Bike ist Ã¼brigens ein Bericht Ã¼ber alle Bikerleiden und mÃ¶glichen Ãbungen zur krÃ¤ftigung. Diesmal als Sonderausgabe nur 2,50 â¬.

Der weg zum Doc wird wohl unumgÃ¤glich bleiben.

Gute Besserung, Gruss, Mario


----------



## xerto (18. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> kommt gerne bei treten zu grosser Gänge vor



Ich fahre eher wie ein hamster. 

@littleboomer

Da hast Du sicherlich recht. 

Ich fahre 4 Räder sehr regelmässig, 2 fullys, ein MTB Reiserad und ein Rennrad. Auf allen habe ich unterschiedliche Sitzpositionen und Klicksysteme. Da kann eine Gewöhnung an eine falsche Haltung ja eigentlich nicht aufteten. 

Aber was dann?

Irgendwas muss es ja sein. 

Zuviele Kilometer oder höhenmeter? Zu fest reingetreten? Oder habe ich auf allen Rädern eine falsche Einstellung? (Sattel zu hoch zu tief?) Das wäre momentan am Wahrscheinlichsten.

Oder werde ich einfach nur alt? 
Noch 14 Jahre bis zur Rente


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ...Ich fahre 4 Räder sehr regelmässig, 2 fullys, ein MTB Reiserad und ein Rennrad. Auf allen habe ich unterschiedliche Sitzpositionen und Klicksysteme. Da kann eine Gewöhnung an eine falsche Haltung ja eigentlich nicht aufteten. Aber was dann?


Bei allen tritt aber Deine gereizte Sehne in Aktion - Haltung hin und/oder her! Wie wäre es in der Tat mit etwas Pause  
Im übrigen hatte ich das Gleiche Problem - als ich nach 2 Jahren Abstinenz wieder "jeden" Tag biken gegangen bin....der Chiropraktiker wollte auch gleich schnippel.... 
Habe 14 Tage pausiert, gesalbt und anständig gedehnt (ohne nachfedern) seinerzeit. Dann ging es langsam (und mit kleinen, leichten Gängen) wieder los. Seitdem war jahrelang Ruhe. 
Das ich das "Problem" nun wieder habe - liegt wohl nunmehr am joggen.
Das habe ich nämlich neu und zahlreich ins Leben eingebaut - und scheinbar auch gleich wieder übertrieben..... 
Nun wird erst einmal das Bike getrieben...gesalbt, gedehnt und ab und zu geschont (Kniemanschette). 
Wette in 2 Wochen ist alles wieder gut. 
Ein Gang zum "guten" Hausarzt kann dennoch nicht schaden - gibt vielleicht noch ein paar Extrastreicheleinheiten vom Physiotherapeuten auf Schein....und der klärt auch ab, ob es wirklich nichts schlimmeres ist. Denke aber nicht - so eine Sehnenentzündung ist die Regel.


----------



## xerto (18. Mai 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wette in 2 Wochen ist alles wieder gut.
> Ein Gang zum "guten" Hausarzt kann dennoch nicht schaden - gibt vielleicht noch ein paar Extrastreicheleinheiten vom Physiotherapeuten auf Schein....und der klärt auch ab, ob es wirklich nichts schlimmeres ist. Denke aber nicht - so eine Sehnenentzündung ist die Regel.



Ich glaube Du hast recht. Ich werde das wahrscheinlich müssen! 


Meine Hausärztin ist eine 40 jährige Blondine..

Mal gucken was sie unter Streicheleinheiten versteht..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Ich glaube Du hast recht. Ich werde das wahrscheinlich müssen!  Meine Hausärztin ist eine 40 jährige Blondine..


 Na, da kenne ich dann aber viel Schlimmeres....als zu so einer Frau gehen zu müssen...... Wenn das die Spurin liest... 
Gute Besserung! 
Und wie gesagt - jetzt und später dehnen nicht vergessen!


----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

@xerto : ...naja - man braucht ja bei knieschmerzen nicht gleich zum arzt ... das kommt beim biken schon mal vor ... falsche beinstellung , zu lang gefahren ... ist dann halt überlastet ... wirf´ne voltaren oder ähnliches ein .. und nach 2-3 tagen isses wieder gut !! kannst auch noch von der frau draufpusten lassen - soll wunder wirken !!  gute heilung !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (19. Mai 2011)

oder du hörst auf rumzujammern und nimmst es wie n kerl  

bisschen voltaren morgens mittags und abends drauf und fertig is die laube. dank des internets und googles sind wir alle eh hypochonder.


----------



## Gummischwain (19. Mai 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> oder du hörst auf rumzujammern und nimmst es wie n kerl
> 
> bisschen voltaren morgens mittags und abends drauf und fertig is die laube...



 
(genau auf so'n Kommentar hatte ich gewartet)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Mai 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> ...genau auf so'n Kommentar hatte ich gewartet..


  Was soll´s - der Kommentar ist genau so schnell vergessen, wie Deine Beschwerden. Im übrigen ist bei mir schon wieder fast alles weg - wie oben beschrieben.....behandelt. Geht doch. 
Aber wenn es länger anhält - würde ich davon abraten, es einfach zu ignorieren....alá Augen zu und durch. Dein Körper will Dir was sagen, und Du solltest auf ihn hören.  Also warte erst einmal 1-2 Wochen mit Salbe, etwas Ruhe und/oder zur Not einer entzündungshemmenden Tablette ab........dann ist es weg.  Wie Kati schon sagte.... kennen die meisten von uns.....viel Glück!


----------



## xerto (19. Mai 2011)

Danke für Euer Mitgefühl  

Mit ein bißchen Glück werde ich es überleben...

Was macht man nicht alles, um Cube fahren zu können.


----------



## Bocacanosa (20. Mai 2011)

Am 25.04.2011 bestellt und nun endlich geliefert... 











Vielleicht komme ich ja am Sonntag nach Formel 1 zum schrauben...


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. Mai 2011)

Kannst schon vorher anfangen .......Vettel gewinnt. Verpasst also nix.
Viel Spass beim schrauben.


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2011)

egal wer gewinnt. da verpasst eh nix. geh schrauben


----------



## Cortina (20. Mai 2011)

Vettel


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2011)

Natürlich Vettel


----------



## mzaskar (20. Mai 2011)

Nö, ich denke es darf mal wieder ein anderer siegen  

Quick Nick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (20. Mai 2011)

Besserer Vorschlag:

Alonso oder Massa  wer von den zweien is mir egal hauptsache Rot ist oben


----------



## Tintera (20. Mai 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> Besserer Vorschlag:
> 
> Alonso oder Massa  wer von den zweien is mir egal hauptsache Rot ist oben





Ich kenne nur Dick& Doof....


----------



## Cortina (20. Mai 2011)

*Hallo Leute,

Beuze geht es gut, hab eben mit ihm telefoniert, ja!!!

Dank der fleißigen Hilfe von einigen hier aus dem Forum und sachdienlichen Hinweisen aus der Bevölkerung habe ich ihn gefunden.

Special thanks an dieser Stelle an Bärbel die mir mit einem user aus dem Forum den ausschlaggebenden Tipp gegeben hat 

Es geht ihm gut, er ist umgezogen und hat noch keinen Internetzugang, deshalb hat er sich noch nicht gemeldet.

Wenn alles klappt kommt er aufs Cube Treffen nach Füssen. 
Ich hab ihn schon vorgewarnt dass ihn diese Aktion einiges kosten wird  

Schöne Grüße soll ich Euch allen ausrichten und er ist bald mit neuen Fotos zurück 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Mai 2011)

Das sind gute Nachrichten


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Mai 2011)

guido - der meister des telefons


----------



## Cortina (20. Mai 2011)

Tja Andi, da fragt sich wer denn wirklich bei der Polizei ist 

Keine Angst, ich nicht, das sind lediglich meine Mafia Gene


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Mai 2011)

ah deine ganz "unverbildichen" telfongespräche mit tollen "angeboten"  jaja, du bist doch mit sicherheit DER mafia boss schlechthin


----------



## Tintera (20. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nachdem er so lange mit Abwesenheit geglänzt hat, ist das ja wohl das Mindeste!!


----------



## Cortina (20. Mai 2011)

*Mafia Boss tut jetzt auch weh  nennen wir es mal "Organisationstalent" von dem DU ja auch schon hättest profitieren können, gelle 

Und jetzt ihr lieben um es mit den Worten eines bekannten Verschollenen zu sagen: "Ich melde mich mal für drei Tage ab" *

Falls mich jemand vermisst was ich nicht glaube  ich bin am Lago......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Mai 2011)

ich vermiss dich natürlich   - aber ich hasse dich dafür, dass du am lago bist  ... schreibst mir ne entschuldigung für die schule herr lehrer?


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Mafia Boss tut jetzt auch weh  nennen wir es mal "Organisationstalent" von dem DU ja auch schon hättest profitieren können, gelle *
> 
> *Und jetzt ihr lieben um es mit den Worten eines bekannten Verschollenen zu sagen: "Ich melde mich mal für drei Tage ab" *
> 
> Falls mich jemand vermisst was ich nicht glaube  ich bin am Lago......


 
*Denk daran, wir finden dich 

 Und dann wird es teuer 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute, **Beuze geht es gut, hab eben mit ihm telefoniert, ja!!!*








Das ist ja mal ´ne gute Nachricht! Und nun das Schlechte.....mein PC muss auch "eingeschickt" werden..... Werde hier und da mal mit Textbeiträgen (auf Arbeit eingestellt) dabei bleiben können....aber Fotos sind wohl auf unbestimmte Zeit tabu. (Ab Montag!)


----------



## idworker (20. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute,
> 
> Beuze geht es gut, hab eben mit ihm telefoniert, ja!!!
> 
> ...



Super Klasse!!! und ich danke Dir Guido und Bärbel!!!
Ich bin ganz einfach begeistert von Euch ALLEN, mein Stereo und mein AMS natürlich auch

VLG
Uwe


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Mai 2011)

das ist aber mal eine schöne Nachricht.
Mußte er wegen wegen SEK Tätigkeiten umziehen um weiter inkognito zu leben ?
Er wird es uns erzählen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer

Soundcheck: Ich muß nachher aufs ZAZ-Konzert. Drückt mir die Daumen dass sie wenigstens wenig an hat. Damit es wenigstens was fürs Auge wird wenns schon nix für die Ohren ist.


----------



## barbarissima (20. Mai 2011)

Jepp! Guido, das haste prima gemacht    

Hätte ja gerne Beuzes Gesicht gesehen, als er Guido an der Strippe hatte 

Und - ja genau, er wurde ins Zeugenschutzprogramm aufgenommen wegen seines SEK-Einsatzes  Eine GesichtsOP gab es auch noch  Damit man ihn beim Cubetreffen auch erkennt schickt er schon mal ein voll geheimes Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (20. Mai 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nö, ich denke es darf mal wieder ein anderer siegen
> 
> Quick Nick



Mein Hero war immer Jean Alesi auf vier -und Carl Fogarty (Foggy) auf zwei Rädern.

Bin halt Oldschool.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Mein Hero war immer Jean Alesi auf vier -und Carl Fogarty (Foggy) auf zwei Rädern.
> 
> Bin halt Oldschool.


Man Sch**** noch mal - macht einen F 1 Thread auf oder redet mit Eurem Frisör....ich hatte gehofft, das haben wir hinter uns. 
Und was das Beuze Foto betrifft - er sollte sich sein Geld wieder geben lassen, die Fresse geht ja mal gar nicht. 
Viel zu auffällig - dieses Gesicht hier wäre doch viel dezenter gewesen...


----------



## st-bike (20. Mai 2011)

Hey Spuri,

du musst mit deinem Chef nochmal reden, du musst doch solange Beuze noch offline ist die Bilderpolizei machen. So viel Zeit muss er dir auf Arbeit zugestehen, solange dein Läppi weg ist.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2011)

Ein gutes Argument! 
Alleine die technischen Möglichkeiten werden den Versuch Fotos hoch zu laden schon scheitern lassen.... 
Da kann auch der Chefe dann nix machen. 
Aber danke für den Tipp - vielleicht kann ich ´ne halbe Stunde frei machen....für die Mission & und die bei einer tollen Blondine am PC verbringen....völlig uneigennützig natürlich...


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2011)

* Schön, dass es doch ein Lebenszeichen von Beuze gibt *


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. Mai 2011)

@ Spurhalter         Bist du hier der Thread Polizist, der sagt was zu schreiben ist ?


Wenn ja -schraub dir das an dein Bike !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @ Spurhalter Bist du hier der Thread Polizist, der sagt was zu schreiben ist ?


 Nee, wenn Du tiefer Bescheid wissen tätest, nur der in Vertretung von Beuze....
Aber mal im (fast) Ernst - ich würde eher sagen, ich bin das schlechte Gewissen hier - wenn es zu "offtopic" wird... 
Immerhin sind wir hier noch im MTB- Forum.....oder? 
Es gibt im Laber-Fred dennoch fast keine Regeln - daher kann ich gerade deshalb ja auch äußern, 
dass ich die F 1 Geschichte dann irgendwann ziemlich öde fand - weil eben jeder kann wie er will. 
Sorry, wenn es gerade Dir auf den Fuß fällt. 
Nun komm mal wieder runter......

PS: Die Sachen sehen ja ganz gut aus - gibt es dazu auch noch passende Bike-Klamotten?
      Team Telekom???? ist dann ja wohl aufgelöst...oder?


----------



## kubitix (20. Mai 2011)

Immer schön locker bleiben, ich hab noch nicht zu Abend gegessen




und Spuri hat schon recht er ist unser aller schlechtestes Gewissen
gut der ein oder anders hat vielleicht kein´s.


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. Mai 2011)

@ Beutze Vertretung-Spuri - alias "Kontrollorgan"

Würde ja gerne was vom Bike schreiben, nur hab ich heute 8 Stunden am Aston geschraubt und bin erst mal ein wenig platt.

Fix und Foxi -aber wieder Happy das alle Buchsen wieder neu sind und die Dämpfer vorne neu sind. Und übrigens- alles Hand Made by selber.

Aber morgen früh werd ich mal zur entspannung ne Runde mit der Racefeile drehen. 

Formel Eins -war für mich in den 70er 80er & 90er von belang. Heute null


----------



## blutbuche (20. Mai 2011)

..hab von meinen bikes auch grad nix zu schreiben - pennen alle schon nebenan im keller  mach jetzt nen hackfleisch pilz auflauf - guuuuden !!!!! schönes wochenende !! kati  p.s. gut , dass mit beuze alles okay is ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> ...Und übrigens- alles Hand Made by selber.Aber morgen früh werd ich mal zur entspannung ne Runde mit der Racefeile drehen....


 Hier ist immer Platz für Fotos..aller Art.... 
Bin dann mal neugierig - und bestimmt nicht der Einzige. 
Viel Spaß dann damit & gutes Wetter...

@kati - 
Guten Appetit & lass die Bikes nicht das ganze WE verschlafen...


----------



## fatz (20. Mai 2011)

@kati:
was ist ein hackfleischpilz und wie macht man da einen auflauf draus?


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. Mai 2011)

So ein Auflauf kann aber auch echt lecker sein.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @kati:
> was ist ein hackfleischpilz und wie macht man da einen auflauf draus?



meinte sie evtl. einen hackfleisch-pilz-auflauf?....hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich nichtmal nudeln hinbekomme?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ....hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich nichtmal nudeln hinbekomme?


In Anspielung an den Aston  ich hoffe Du kannst wenigstens Martini schütteln - und nicht rühren.....Mister 009. 
Dann vergessen wir auch die Nummer mit den schlaffen Nudeln. 
Aber iregendwie gleiten wir schon wieder ab...
Freue mich auf die Bilder vom Aston + die von Kati´s Auflauf,,,
Gute Nacht! Und Morgen raus mit Euch....


----------



## Friendsofmine (20. Mai 2011)

Das erste kann ich machen -Martini ist nicht meine Welt und der Auflauf ist Kati's Aufgabe.


----------



## blutbuche (21. Mai 2011)

..zu spät gelesen - auflauf is all ..... lecker war er !!! rülps ...


----------



## blutbuche (21. Mai 2011)

... falscher post - srry ..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... falscher post - srry ..


 Du hast doch nicht etwa von dem Martini genascht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

nääääääää-bin ein wenig verwirrt heute ...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..zu spät gelesen - auflauf is all ..... lecker war er !!! rülps ...



Denk dran nicht zuviel vom Auflauf ,könnte dann so enden.


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

wird man von auflauf alt ? oder seltsam ? oder beides ????


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Mai 2011)

kommt auf den Auflauf an....


----------



## fatz (22. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> wird man von auflauf alt ? oder seltsam ? oder beides ????


wenn der auflauf aus hackfleischpilz ist vielleicht


----------



## blutbuche (22. Mai 2011)

...stimmt , der gemeine hackfleischpilz  kann durchaus solche auswirkungen haben ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hab gestern vor Formel 1 geschraubt. An beiden Bikes sind jetzt Elixir5 dran...

...ich muss sagen: Ich bin enttäuscht...

Ich kann alle vier Hebel bis an den Lenker ran ziehen, ohne mich anzustrengen. Vom blockierenden Rad bin ich momentan sehr weit weg...


Also: Entlüftungskit ordern und hoffen, dass das nicht genau so lange braucht bis es hier ist...


Was sind das eigentlich für Teile?






Vielleicht bremst die Bremse deswegen so schlecht...



P.S. Die XLC Pro Remote Sattelstütze geht zurück... ...rentiert nicht.


----------



## kubitix (23. Mai 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Was sind das eigentlich für Teile?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das in der Mitte dürfte zur XLC gehören um die Remoteleitung an eine vorhandene Leitung zu klicken, war der Reverb auch dabei. rechts Schraube, links Hülse


----------



## Friecke (23. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ....hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich nichtmal nudeln hinbekomme?


 

Würde Dir diese Lektüre empfehlen, damit nix anbrennt 

"Wasserkochen leicht gemacht" (Bild entfernt)


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Das in der Mitte dürfte zur XLC gehören um die Remoteleitung an eine vorhandene Leitung zu klicken, war der Reverb auch dabei. rechts Schraube, links Hülse



Sind alles Teile von der Elixir...

Das das linke ne Hülse ist und das rechte ne Schraube konnte ich mir fast denken. Wollte aber Bestätigung...  

Ne, im Ernst: Für was/welchen Zweck issen das...?


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

ist zum leitung kuerzen


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Mai 2011)

..........hab ich gesagt das Vettel gewinnt ?! Wenn du dich nicht mit der Formula Uno beschäftigst hättest, wäre das mit der Elixir nicht passiert.


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Mai 2011)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Denk dran nicht zuviel vom Auflauf ,könnte dann so enden.



Claudia Roth mit 80.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2011)

..da isse aber dann dünn geworden ..


@an alle technisch begnadeten  : 

hab am enduro eine marzocchi 55 ata  von 2009 .... bisher war ich mit dem teil super zufrieden .man kann sie von 120 bis 160 fahren . nu´hab ich letzte woche mit schrecken bemerkt , dass sie - im 160er modus - extrem spiel hatte/(zum steuertsatz hin)  und man bei jedem überfahren eines hindernisses ein sattes klacken hörte ,,,, 
hab dann 2 umdrehungen reingedreht - klacken ist bvisher weg - spiel aber -wenn auch weniger - immer noch da .... 
ich trau´mich net  , da s gute stück aufzumachen , fürchte , ich kriegs nicht wieder richtig zusammen . einschicken mag ich die  gabel auch net -  dauert gern´mal 6-8 wochen und kostet ein wutzen geld ... und ich kann solange das bike nicht fahren .. 
kennt jemand von euch das problem und hat nen guten tip ???? 
 es grüsst , die kati


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

nochmal. was wackelt? gabel in sich, also standrohr im tauchrohr, oder die gabel im steuersatz?


----------



## hano! (23. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jepp! Guido, das haste prima gemacht
> 
> Hätte ja gerne Beuzes Gesicht gesehen, als er Guido an der Strippe hatte
> 
> Und - ja genau, er wurde ins Zeugenschutzprogramm aufgenommen wegen seines SEK-Einsatzes  Eine GesichtsOP gab es auch noch  Damit man ihn beim Cubetreffen auch erkennt schickt er schon mal ein voll geheimes Foto



Hi ihrs

kann ich euch zeigen  War zufällig grad bei ihm als das Walkie Talkie schepperte! 
Soll euch mal alle schön grüßen und er weiss noch nicht, ob er sich wirklich nach Füssen traut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

Trauen hin oder her, sag Ihm dass ich seine neue Adresse poste wenn er nicht kommt 

Was es heißt umzuziehen weiß er ja jetzt 

Unterm Strich kommts Ihn billiger wenn er nach Füssen kommt als wenn das Forum zu ihm kommt


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Mai 2011)

deal

@bremse: wenn du glück hast, hast du ne serienmäßige sch....bremse erwischt  gibts bei allen herstellern  die bekommt man nie so hin, wie ne gscheite.. scheint man dann unter "serienstreuung" abzutun. die teile sind eine quetschhülse, das plastik ding wie fatz sagte zum leitungskürzen, wenn du das dritte teil, die stützhülse in die leitung kloppst.

@kati: ich könnt wetten, dass es die buchsen sind, wenns nicht der steuersatz is..


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Mai 2011)

Jungs und Mädels,

was für ein Tag ... Flug Frankfurt - Dublin ... 2 x Durchstarten in Dublin  schwere Scherwinde , selbst beim dritten Mal musste der Pilot selbst am Boden noch mit den Triebwerken heftigst arbeiten, um das Ding sicher auf der Landebahn halten zu können.

Ich sag mal so, Adrenalin hab ich jetzt genug für den Rest des Jahres getankt. Dankbar war ich allerdings, dass erfahrene Businesskasper um mich herum saßen, die das auch relativ gut (magentechnisch) weggesteckt haben. 
Beim Aussteigen wurden wir darauf Aufmerksam gemacht: "Just be careful in the front area, a little spill happened overthere." Charmant ausgedrückt, dass sich die vorderen Reihen gegenseitig :kotz:  ... aber das konnte man auch hinten riechen. Ok, bevor es jetzt unappetitlich wird, heute Abend wird der Schreck erstmal weggetrunken 

Gruß aus Dublin


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Trink ein Guiness für mich mit


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @bremse: wenn du glück hast, hast du ne serienmäßige sch....bremse erwischt  gibts bei allen herstellern  die bekommt man nie so hin, wie ne gscheite.. scheint man dann unter "serienstreuung" abzutun. die teile sind eine quetschhülse, das plastik ding wie fatz sagte zum leitungskürzen, wenn du das dritte teil, die stützhülse in die leitung kloppst.



Danke!


Tolle "Serienstreuung", wenn es bei beiden (1 x 203/185 mm & 1 x 185/160 mm) so ist...


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. Mai 2011)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht. Bei  mir wars ebenso. Ich mußte auch erst entlüften, dass sie was taugten.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

manchmal sind auch die kolben etwas trocken. dann werden sie zuweit zurueckgezogen.
belaege raus bisserl oelen, abwischen und belaege wieder rein und gut is.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2011)

@fatz : gabelschaft  im steuersatz .-


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Mai 2011)

@ Boca Elixir- hab heute mal ein Cannondale Jekyll 3 probegefahren. Da waren Elixir Cr verbaut, und was soll ich sagen........ die Dinger konntest du auch bis zum Anschlag ziehen ohne das da was blockiert hat. Voll die Luftpumpe ! 
Der Händler sagte das sei so !  Bei nem Bike für 3300 Mücken stell ich mir aber was anderes vor. Scheintst also nicht der einzige zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2011)

das soll sicher nicht so sein ....ein druckpunkt sollte schon erreicht werden .... auch , wenn das nicht gleich beim antippen des hebels passieren muss ...


----------



## Firstkiller (23. Mai 2011)

Jetzt mal ne Frage ich such nach nem Reifen für mein Stereo. Bis jetzt hab ich den FA Evo mit Schlauch drauf, der ist aber runter und irgendwie find ich Ihn gerade nirgends zum Kaufen. Was ist denn in etwa vergleichbar ?


----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> @ Boca Elixir- hab heute mal ein Cannondale Jekyll 3 probegefahren. Da waren Elixir Cr verbaut, und was soll ich sagen........ die Dinger konntest du auch bis zum Anschlag ziehen ohne das da was blockiert hat. Voll die Luftpumpe !
> Der Händler sagte das sei so !  Bei nem Bike für 3300 Mücken stell ich mir aber was anderes vor. Scheintst also nicht der einzige zu sein.



Jo was war das denn für ein Händler, selbst ne Hayes blockiert.
Außerdem wenn die Beläge neu sind tut sich erst mal nix. Als die Elixir 5 bei Ago eingebaut hat bremste die kaum, jetzt nach der ersten Tour ist die dermaßen bissig 

Außerdem kann man bei der CR den Druckpunkt einstellen, wenn der falsch eingestellt ist kannst Du sehr wohl den Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen ohne dass was passiert


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @fatz : gabelschaft  im steuersatz .-



Dann sind deine Lager lose. Also Aheadklemme auf, die Schraube von oben etwas anziehen, Klemme wieder zu und schauen das es nicht mehr wackelt, aber noch einigermassen leicht dreht


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

Firstkiller schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ne Frage ich such nach nem Reifen für mein Stereo. Bis jetzt hab ich den FA Evo mit Schlauch drauf, der ist aber runter und irgendwie find ich Ihn gerade nirgends zum Kaufen. Was ist denn in etwa vergleichbar ?


rubber queen. beim bike-components 35eisen

@kati:
siehe mzaskar. evtl gleich mal vorbau abbauen, gabel rauszihen und schauen, was die
steuersatzlager machen.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2011)

mach ich morgen  mal - berichte dann ... danke ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jo was war das denn für ein Händler, selbst ne Hayes blockiert.
> Außerdem wenn die Beläge neu sind tut sich erst mal nix. Als die Elixir 5 bei Ago eingebaut hat bremste die kaum, jetzt nach der ersten Tour ist die dermaßen bissig
> 
> Außerdem kann man bei der CR den Druckpunkt einstellen, wenn der falsch eingestellt ist kannst Du sehr wohl den Hebel bis zum Lenker ziehen ohne dass was passiert




Bikekult- Berlin / Cannondale 

Na dann scheinen die aber null Schecko zu haben. Ich dachte da ist so eine Bremse - wir nannten die früher " Kackeschieber" verbaut.
Das Teil war im Stand schon bis zum Anschlag zu ziehen. Vom Druckpunkt einstellen hat der nix gesagt.
Bestimmt wieder so ein Aushilfskumpelschrauber auf 400 Basis.
Wahnsinn.....


----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

An dem roten Teil der Bremse: "Pad Contact in" wird der Druckpunkt eingestellt


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

Wau meine hat nicht so etwa rotes ,mit so einer Coolen Bezeichnung


----------



## fatz (23. Mai 2011)

dann hast die r ohne c


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> An dem roten Teil der Bremse: "Pad Contact in" wird der Druckpunkt eingestellt



Oh Danke ! Jetzt bin ich wieder etwas schlauer.

Sollte ich nochmal zum Händler gehen und ihm sagen das ich seinen Laden aufkaufe....... mangels Produktkenntnisse.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> dann hast die r ohne c



neee, Hope


----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

mzaskar das war gemein 

fatz's Hilfe so schamlos auszunutzen 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, Adrenalin hab ich jetzt genug für den Rest des Jahres getankt.



Supi, tut mir zwar leid für die besc..... Landung aber dafür hast Du die nächste Woche die Ruhe weg


----------



## mzaskar (23. Mai 2011)

war nicht so gemeint  ....... ok ich bring die Schokki mit


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. Mai 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Bestimmt wieder so ein Aushilfskumpelschrauber auf 400 Basis.
> Wahnsinn.....



pah


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2011)

hano! schrieb:


> Hi ihrs
> 
> kann ich euch zeigen  War zufällig grad bei ihm als das Walkie Talkie schepperte!
> Soll euch mal alle schön grüßen und er weiss noch nicht, ob er sich wirklich nach Füssen traut ...



wirkt sehr entspannt der Gute 

achja zur Strafe darf er mich den Pfänder hoch schleppen 

finde ich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2011)

Die Dialoge hier werden auch immer irrer. ABer ich kanns verstehen. Wir haben heute zu sechst mal ne Tour gemacht und sind irgendwie bei einigen Biers stehen geblieben....Dieses verfrühte Sommerwetter verleitet zu ungemeinen Unsinnigkeiten.....
Aber ich liebe sie !


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2011)

Juuup


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2011)

hano! schrieb:


> Hi ihrs
> 
> kann ich euch zeigen  War zufällig grad bei ihm als das Walkie Talkie schepperte!
> Soll euch mal alle schön grüßen und er weiss noch nicht, ob er sich wirklich nach Füssen traut ...


Jedenfalls hat er ein megakuhles Handy


----------



## Bocacanosa (24. Mai 2011)

War gestern bei nem Kumpel und wir haben die Bremse entlüftet. (Besser gesagt "Der Kumpel")

Jetzt darf sich die Elixir auch Bremse nennen. Habe bei der Tour festgestellt, dass ich jetzt gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig am Hebel ziehen muss...


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2011)

Bärbel, meinst Du sein Grill im Hintergrund reicht für uns alle 

Parkplätze scheinen ja genug vorhanden zu sein und die Terasse ist auch groß genug 

@Ronny, sag ich doch und wenn die richtig eingebremst ist, dann geht die wie der Teufel


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel, meinst Du sein Grill im Hintergrund reicht für uns alle
> 
> Parkplätze scheinen ja genug vorhanden zu sein und die Terasse ist auch groß genug


 
....und Zelte, Holzkohle und einen Kasten Bier bringen wir mit


----------



## idworker (24. Mai 2011)

Beuze's letzte Forum-Aktivität war im Februar, solange ohne PC? Das glaub ich ja nicht. Auch hat er z.B. mzaskar, ostwandlager und mir die Freundschaft im Forum unverständlicherweise gekündigt....alles super komisch....

VLG Uwe


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2011)

Hallo Uwe,

er sagte mir, er ist umgezogen und die Telekom kommt seit Monaten mit dem DSL Anschluss nicht bei 

Das mit der Freundschaft kündigen nehme ich an ist vor dem Verschwinden passiert, warum da frag ihn mal selber.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2011)

Und immerhin wohnt er in der "Hinteren Mongolei"  Da kann es schon mal dauern, bis sich die Telekom da hin bemüht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (24. Mai 2011)

Gibt ja nicht nur die Mogelkom.......


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2011)

in manchen Landstrichen schon 

Bei einem Freund, er wohnt in der Wetterau, dort musste das Dorf zusammenlegen und die letzten 5 km in Eigenregie verlegen


----------



## mzaskar (24. Mai 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> Beuze's letzte Forum-Aktivität war im Februar, solange ohne PC? Das glaub ich ja nicht. Auch hat er z.B. mzaskar, ostwandlager und mir die Freundschaft im Forum unverständlicherweise gekündigt....alles super komisch....
> 
> VLG Uwe


 
ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das mit der Freundschaft kündigen nehme ich an ist vor dem Verschwinden passiert, warum da frag ihn mal selber.


 Na bei seiner schwierigen Mission hätte auch leicht was schief gehen können - und da verabschiedet man sich schon mal vorher von ein paar guten Freunden...
Zum Glück ging ja alles Gut! Aber das Beuze nun immer noch in Bereitschaft am Funkgerät hängen muss  - die hätten ihm nun ruhig auch mal etwas Urlaub gönnen können. 

@Sirrah73 - für mich bitte 1x Murphy's kippen - Guinness & Kilkenny gibt es hier ja an jeder Ecke - aber das leckere welche....hatte ich nur da....
Egal ob schwarzes Draught oder rotes Stout - am besten von jedem Eins...


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Mai 2011)

*Hallo Leute, hier mal ein schickes Steinbach Bike Titan Rahmen und Vorbau Dämpfung! Schick Schick und leicht...










*


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen ist ein Traum aber die Feder- Sattelstütze und der Feder_-Vorbau geht ja gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhope (24. Mai 2011)

schickes Bike  die Federung ist jedem selbst überlassen find ich , ich kann gut ohne leben


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist ein Traum aber die Feder- Sattelstütze und der Feder_-Vorbau geht ja gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrr nicht



*Da gebe ich dir recht...Bin damit gefahren, mei da wirst du immer länger! Hinten die Federung richtung Reifen und vorne gehts runter hihi. Ein Fahrgefühl... Radl müsste so 20 jahre alt sein  Aber der Rahmen ein traum solche schönen Schweißnähte...

gruß Klaus
*


----------



## blutbuche (24. Mai 2011)

brrrrr - sieht ja furchtbar aus - die stütze , der vorbau .... wein´..(aber die schweissnähte seh´n echt lecker aus !!! )


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Mai 2011)

*Kennt jemand die Kurbel?*


----------



## barbarissima (24. Mai 2011)

Das Rad sieht ja hochinteressant aus  Ist das deins, oder reparierst du es nur? 
Die Kurbel scheint ja nicht das gängigste Modell zu sein. Selbst bei Google findet sich nur ein ebay Angebot und einen Post hier aus dem Forum


----------



## blutbuche (24. Mai 2011)

..hat einer von euch erfahrung mit hornhaut - oben auf dem daumenknöchel ?ich hab schon zig salben geschmiert , mit bimstein gerubbelt - es ist eine rote runde stelle , die sich immer wieder mit hornhaut "besetzt" . hab auch schon mit nadeln gepuhlt  etc. - hilft nix . wie  kann denn oben auf dem daumenknochen sowas entsteh´n ? tut net weh - sieht nur sehr unschön aus - so´n hubbel auf´m daumen ... einer ne gute idee ?? greez u. schönen abend , k.


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Mai 2011)

kommt eventuell von den Handschuhen. Immer schön cremen...


----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2011)

das mit der Nadel und dem rumpuhlen würd ich mal sein lassen.
Könnt auch ne Warze werden. Bei unserer kurzen ham wir das mit dem Zeug von "Wartner" weg bekommen.


----------



## OIRAM (24. Mai 2011)

Achso, bei mir war es heut soweit, die Felgenaufkleber sind ab...

Wie habt Ihr die restlichen Klebereste weg bekommen ?


----------



## blutbuche (24. Mai 2011)

hm , nach warze siehts eig. net aus .... die haben doch so´ nen  punkt in der mitte ... wenn ich abgerubbelt hab , isses  ganz glatt - ändert sich aber ganz schnell wieder ... trotz "fettpackung" ....

ach ja - klebereste geh´n mit wd40 gut ab !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (24. Mai 2011)

Würth Reiniger - klick-  TYP 20.

Es gibt nix besseres. Greift keinen Lack an, und man bekommt alle -wirklich alle Kleberreste ab. Egal ob Kunststoff,Metall etc.
Gehört in jede Schrauberwerkstatt.


----------



## Cortina (25. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> was für ein Tag ... Flug Frankfurt - Dublin



Wie siehts aus kommst heut wieder weg oder Flug gecancelled?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2011)

guckst du http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=390561 oder hier http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=32251


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus kommst heut wieder weg oder Flug gecancelled?



Ne, bin mit nem Kollegen gestern Abend los. Die Aschewolke muss ich mir nicht geben. Das wär ja noch was geworden .... Flughäfen wochenlang gesperrt, ich sitz in Irland fest und ihr macht die ganzen Trails am Gardasee unsicher ... ne ne ne ...

@Spuri: Was sollte ich nochmal für dich mittrinken ? Ich hatte an der Bar einfach mal links im Regal angefangen und rechts aufgehört ...


----------



## Cortina (25. Mai 2011)

Puh, dann bin ich erleichtert und es steht einer chilligen Woche  am Lago nix im Wege


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Puh, dann bin ich erleichtert und es steht einer chilligen Woche  am Lago nix im Wege


So isses


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Was sollte ich nochmal für dich mittrinken ? Ich hatte an der Bar einfach mal links im Regal angefangen und rechts aufgehört ...


 Nee - passt schon...hicks.....da waren 2 - 3 davon dabei....


----------



## Cortina (25. Mai 2011)

Gerade mal 8.00 Uhr morgens und wir reden vom  und  man könnte meinen wir hätten nur das eine im Kopf 


war da noch was anderes.......


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2011)

nicht nur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Mai 2011)

So isses


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2011)

euch is echt langweilig, was?


----------



## Cortina (25. Mai 2011)

Mir schon und Du hast auch nix zu tun


----------



## cytrax (25. Mai 2011)

Kann nicht schlafen


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2011)

Sitze halt in der Tram


----------



## xerto (25. Mai 2011)

Ich bin Beamter.

Ich hab nix zu tun..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte Nachtschicht und kann einfach net pennen^^ war schon ne runde mitm bike unterwegs aber von müdigkeit keine spur


----------



## Bocacanosa (25. Mai 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> Ich bin Beamter.
> 
> Ich hab nix zu tun..



So ähnlich gehts mir im öffentlichen Dienst auch...


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Mai 2011)

Boah, was für ne Hektik hier .... Leute ... loooocker bleiben  da kann man ja gar nicht in Ruhe nachdenken ...in der Eile ist noch nie was gutes gedeiht 

PS: So jetzt gehts wieder auf Reisen ... bis Donnerstag Abend ... und nicht hetzen lassen auf'e Maloche ...


----------



## cytrax (25. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ... und nicht hetzen lassen auf'e Maloche ...




würd mir nie im leben einfallen


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Mai 2011)

Bei uns ist auch auffallend ruhig...zudem motiviert diese Dauerbesonnung nicht wirklich zum arbeiten.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## idworker (25. Mai 2011)

....die deutsche Wirtschaftsleistung zieht doch, laut der Analysten deutlich an. Die schreiben von 1,5% Wachstum, oder so...


----------



## cytrax (25. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ...zudem motiviert diese Dauerbesonnung nicht wirklich zum arbeiten.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> LittleBoomer




im mom 28°C  das heißt in der halle ca 50°C


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Mai 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> ....die deutsche Wirtschaftsleistung zieht doch, laut der Analysten deutlich an. Die schreiben von 1,5% Wachstum, oder so...



Eben. Wenn der Laden läuft hat jeder so viel zu tun, dass keiner Zeit hat mich zu nerven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








cytrax schrieb:


> im mom 28°C  das heißt in der halle ca 50°C



na dann schwitz mal schön. Ich nehme an es handelt sich nicht um eine Schwimmhalle 

Mal noch so ne Frage an alle: Wenn ich mir einen neuen Rahmen kaufe (so was billiges für ca.100 Euro)., muß ich dann noch irgendetwas am Rahmen machen wofür ich spezielles Werkzeug brauche ? Z.B. Gewinde für Tretlager schneiden oder so ?

Danke und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Mal noch so ne Frage an alle: Wenn ich mir einen neuen Rahmen kaufe (so was billiges für ca.100 Euro)., muß ich dann noch irgendetwas am Rahmen machen wofür ich spezielles Werkzeug brauche ? Z.B. Gewinde für Tretlager schneiden oder so ?
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> 
> LittleBoomer



Kann sein, dass das Tretlager und die Discaufnahmen nachgefräst werden müssen, jenachdem ob oder wie gut es vom Händler gemacht wurde. Und ggf. Steuersatz einpressen lassen. Lohnt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht das Werkzeug zu kaufen, da es relativ teuer ist soweit ich weiß und man es eh nicht so oft brauch. 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## cytrax (25. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> na dann schwitz mal schön. Ich nehme an es handelt sich nicht um eine Schwimmhalle
> Danke und Grüße
> 
> LittleBoomer



Nene keine Schwimmhalle  aber ein See is gleich um die Ecke in den man in der Pause springen kann 

PS: Ich stelle Gummi und Siliconteile her und ich hab Nachtschicht da isses schön kühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Mai 2011)

Heute schon mal hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a31080/i950-r-sattelstuetze-%F8-316-mm-385-mm.html
nachgesehen.....ist doch ein Angebot, dass ich hier im Flachland dankend ablehnen kann. 
Aber in den Bergen, bei den 7 Zwergen ..... soll es ja evtl. noch Interessenten 
für so eine Variostütze geben...... Und zum halben Preis....als Tagesartikel.....


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. Mai 2011)

Durchaus auch im Flachland zu gebrauchen. An Ampeln und beim Auf und Absteigen sehr angenehm, auch im jungen Alter


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ist doch ein Angebot, dass ich hier im Flachland dankend ablehnen kann.


wenn dann nur im flachland. in den alpen brauchst das ned. hier geht's auf einer
tour einmal rauf und dann runter. da machst du oben eh brotzeit und ziehst den
protektorenroedel an. da bleibt locker zeit fuer den schnellspanner an der stuetze.

ok. gestern musste die stuetze schon zum rauftragen rein. war ein bisserl eng
zwischen den baeumen.


----------



## Cortina (25. Mai 2011)

fatz, Du weißt schon dass man mit dem Bike nicht auf Klettersteigen fahren darf


----------



## Beorn (25. Mai 2011)

Ich find so ne Stütze ja auch ne Überlegung wert. Beim kurz die Runde um die Stadt heizen 5mal die Stütze absenken und wieder hoch pfrimmeln!

Andere Baustelle: Weiß jemand, ob ein 36er Blatt beim LTD Rahmen ab 2009 als mittleres Blatt geht oder säg ich mir da einen Schlitz in die Strebe?


----------



## mzaskar (25. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Mal noch so ne Frage an alle: Wenn ich mir einen neuen Rahmen kaufe (so was billiges für ca.100 Euro)., muß ich dann noch irgendetwas am Rahmen machen wofür ich spezielles Werkzeug brauche ? Z.B. Gewinde für Tretlager schneiden oder so ?
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> 
> LittleBoomer


 
Günstige Rahmen sind oft nicht oder schlecht plan gefräst (Innenlager, Bremsen, Steuerrohr) und sollten nach gefräst werden. Die Werkzeuge dazu gibt es Fachhandel, sind jedoch nicht günstig. Alternativ kannst du dich an den Bikeladen wenden, der dir den Rahmen fräst und fragen ob sie diese Arbeiten durchführen können.


----------



## fatz (25. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> fatz, Du weißt schon dass man mit dem Bike nicht auf Klettersteigen fahren darf



ja wie? was? seit wann? wir hatten doch gurte mit, helm auf und handschuhe
an. was gibt's da zu beanstanden?




Beorn schrieb:


> Andere Baustelle: Weiß jemand, ob ein 36er Blatt beim LTD Rahmen ab 2009 als mittleres Blatt geht oder säg ich mir da einen Schlitz in die Strebe?


1. koenntest du das selber ausrechnen: durchmesser32 * 36/32
2. wenn du 1. nicht schaffst kann ich heut abend mal nachmessen


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info !! Ich brauch nur ein neues ins-Geschäft-Radl. Ich glaube ich kauf mir einfach ein fertiges. So Cube AIM oder max. ein Analog. Und wenn die Teile dann früher oder später alle sind, kaufe ich bessere nach. Das kommt wahrscheinlich billiger, als selbst eins zu bauen, denn ich habe eigentlich kein Materiallager und so spezielle Werkzeuge fehlen auch....


@Spuri: Was bringst Du mich auf dumme Gedanken mit der Stütze !!


----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

@spuri : ..wär´ne echte alternative zu deinem monster am ht ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Mai 2011)

..g rad langweilig ... ma bildchen von schönen bikes (auch , wenn würfelfremde dabei sind )


----------



## SCHEIBE (26. Mai 2011)

Mach  noch  Handstand  Mädel.Nicolais  sind  KLASSE !Ein  Traum!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : ..wär´ne echte alternative zu deinem monster am ht ..


 Nee....jetzt muss dieses "Monster" erst mal sein Geld einfahren....
@LittleBoomer - tut mir leid....


----------



## blutbuche (26. Mai 2011)

kann keinen handstand - kopfstand ginge aber ...


----------



## fatz (26. Mai 2011)

sehen wollen


----------



## blutbuche (26. Mai 2011)

keiner da , der knipst ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

selbstauslöser...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen, raus aus den Federn


----------



## Cortina (27. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich schon seit 5.30 draußen


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2011)

Wat is los ??? Wer macht den so'n Krach am frühen morgen ?  Hab erst ein Täss'chen Kaffee ...


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Da bin ich schon seit 5.30 draußen



Streber


----------



## cytrax (27. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgäääääääääääähn endlich Wochenende


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

Sagg 

Obwohl, hmm ich traue es mich ja gar nicht zu sagen.......

heute ist halber Frei-Tag, dann wird gepackt und in der Nacht oder am morgigen Morgen geht es durch das grosse Loch in den Bergen immer nach Süden, bis das Wasser kommt. Dort geht es dann rechts ab bis hier


----------



## Cortina (27. Mai 2011)

mzaskar, weißt Du was das schönste ist.....es macht mir gar nix aus, im Gegenteil, ich gönn es Dir, denn ich fahr morgen auch los 

Ich bin schon im Süden, bauch also nur noch rechts abbiegen 






...so und jetzt sollten wir zwei uns vom Acker machen, gleich gibts Haue


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

Wo turnst du denn im Süden herum?

Ist das die Autostrada auf halber Berghöhe? Dann kann ich ja winken


----------



## Cortina (27. Mai 2011)

Jepp die A4, von Treviso gesehen rechts abbiegen Richtung Lago


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (27. Mai 2011)

Moin moin, alle zusammen.
Ich fahre zwar leider nicht weg, freue mich aber trotzdem auf das Wochenende. So!

@mzaskar und @Cortina,
ich gönne Euch den Trip in diese Traumregionen, habt viel Spaß und kommt heile wieder.

Alles Gute,
Friecke


----------



## cytrax (27. Mai 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> @mzaskar und @Cortina,
> ich gönne Euch den Trip in diese Traumregionen, habt viel Spaß und kommt heile wieder.



Und vergesst nicht traumhaft schöne Bilder zu machen


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

Na da bin ich auf einer anderen unterwegs  Bei mir ist es die A10 

OK, bilder wird es geben, mal sehen ob sich auch ein cube darauf befindet


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

Gestern Abend wars soweit, das Fritzz weitestgehend zerlegt... Jetzt muss ich mir Gedanken über einen dekorativen Wandhalter für den Rahmen machen... Vielleicht lässt sich das ganze ja auch irgendwie elegant zu ner "Beleuchtung" umbauen . 

J


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

Das schöne Fritzz!


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Mai 2011)

schöne Urlaub Euch....

bei mir sinds noch 5 Wochen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2011)

Hehe, ich und Tina werden am Mittwoch in aller Frühe Richtung Gardasee abdampfen  und mit Guido die Trails rocken 

Man, freu ich mich da schon drauf ... ich könnt glatt schon das Wochenende und Mo / Di überspringen.


----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2011)

Nu is aber gut 
Gibt es außer mir noch jemanden, der arbeiten muss, oder haben auf einmal alle Urlaub


----------



## mzaskar (27. Mai 2011)

UrlaubUrlaubUrlaub
UrlaubUrlaubUrlaub
UrlaubUrlaubUrlaub
UrlaubUrlaubUrlaub
UrlaubUrlaubUrlaub
UrlaubUrlaubUrlaub
UrlaubUrlaubUrlaub
UrlaubUrlaubUrlaub
UrlaubUrlaubUrlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2011)




----------



## Gummischwain (27. Mai 2011)

Ich muss auch noch 4 lange Wochen... 

Dann geht's mit dem bike nach Kroatien... Inselhopping...


----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2011)

Noch 9 Wochen  

Halt nein, fast vergessen  über Pfingsten habe ich ja auch eine Woche frei


----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2011)

,,muss noch 5 wochen , dann 3 wochen ruhe  - aber jetzt auch schon zuhause - bikes putzen - regnet grad wie aus kübeln !!
jan : ich mach dann mal n bild von meinem alten giant rahmen , der hängt über´m bett  - hab so durchsichtige schnüre genommen - die halten dinge bis 12 kg gut aus - 2 haken in die wand - und gut . 

allen wegfahreren : gute fahrt und viiiieeel spassssssssssssss !


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend wars soweit, das Fritzz weitestgehend zerlegt... Jetzt muss ich mir Gedanken über einen dekorativen Wandhalter für den Rahmen machen... Vielleicht lässt sich das ganze ja auch irgendwie elegant zu ner "Beleuchtung" umbauen .
> 
> J



rahnenb schon da? trifft sich gut, dann kann ich FALLS du dann irgendwann mal vorbei schaust gleich mal probesitzen


----------



## lolo-bike (27. Mai 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> Beuze's letzte Forum-Aktivität war im Februar, solange ohne PC? Das glaub ich ja nicht. Auch hat er z.B. mzaskar, ostwandlager und mir die Freundschaft im Forum unverständlicherweise gekündigt....alles super komisch....
> 
> VLG Uwe


auf jeden fall gibts ihn noch, bin mir zu 90% sicher ihn heute morgen in Tettnang gesehen zu haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2011)

beweisfoto ?????

ach ja - bild vom rahmen überm bett : ...


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

Hundefreundin also . 


Grad mal die ersten Meter mit dem Trek gefahren und ein bisschen "erschreckt". Irgendwie gehts deutlich besser voran (in etwa gleiches Gesamtgewicht, selbe Laufräder) als das Fritzz... Weiss nicht ob das für Trek oder gegen Cube spricht....

Hier der Bock



*edit*: gescheites Bild eingefügt.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Dämon__ (27. Mai 2011)

schönes Teil, bin nächste Woche übrigens auch ab Do. im Allgäu, vielleicht trifft man ja jemand.


----------



## blutbuche (27. Mai 2011)

..mir gefällts auch - bis auf das gebogenen unterrohr... sieht immer bissi nach city tiefeinstieg brötchenhol rad aus ...duckundweg ..


----------



## Airhope (27. Mai 2011)

ich find´s geil


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hier der Bock



mit schönwetter bereifung.. lässt du den rp drin?

edith fragt noch: was genau hats mit dem "boing" auf sich? prophylaktisch?


----------



## Cortina (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jan, Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike 

Bin mal gespannt es in Live zu sehen.

Warum hast Du die KeFü soweit hinten angebracht?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2011)

*@Jan84: *Wow 

Komm jetzt bitte nicht auf die Idee deine Bilder nur noch nebenan bei den Trekern zu posten. Hier ist Cube and Friends


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mit schönwetter bereifung..


und ich hab mir grad die frage verkniffen, ob's die girlidinger auch in rosa gibt.... 
im ernst, das sind keine reifen fuer das geschoss


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2011)

Nicht gut die Reifen ? Wir haben uns gerade die Gummi Königin 2.4er als Ersatzreifen geholt ... im Test waren die doch gar nicht so schlecht, wo man ja auch die Albernen Fetten zur Zeit in 2.4 überhaupt nicht bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

merci . 

@kati: Es wird *ausschließlich* zum Bäcker gefahren 
@Andi: Den RP fahre ich jetzt erstmal nen Monat. Ich hab mir bei CRC noch nen M Evolver ISX6 bestellt, den werde ich auch mal testen. Danach weitersehen. 
Das Boing fand ich einfach lustig. Die Aufkleber waren in nem Stickerset welche mit der Totem kam, ich fands passend *g*. 
@Guido: Weils Rad bei der Montag auffm Kopf stand, kein Laufrad drin war und ich mich im Abstand vertan hab, denke das werde ich morgen ändern. Sind morgen und übermorgen in LacBlanc im Bikepark, denke da werden sich noch ein paar kleinere Änderungen ergeben. 
@Fatz/Andi/Reifen: Die Rubberqueens gehen richtig gut und sind als Tourenreifen oder auch für "einfache" Bikeparks / nicht zu lockere Böden absolut angemessen. Hatte die - noch mit dem Fritzz - letzte Woche bei ner Tour in der Nähe von Garmisch drauf, da war selbst bei S4/S5 geschichten nicht der Reifen der limitierende Faktor . Wenn die Böden relativ fest sind gehen die Reifen nicht schlechter als nen 2.35er MuddyMary in GG oder auch nen Highroller in 42a. Die bleiben morgen in LacBlanc auch erstmal drauf. 
Das einzige Girlie-/Rosa-Ding daran ist der Bashguard und ggf. die vordere Bremsscheibe. Ansonsten kann man mit allem dadran auch 4 Meter Drops springen... wenn der Fahrer es denn kann , 

Werde Frammersbach und bei Gelgenheit nen CC-Rennen auch mit dem Rad fahren, werd dann auch mal nen Bild mir 2.2er RaceKings nachliefern . 


Gewicht von der Möhre sind mit 2,3kg Reifen (hinten RQ, vorne RainKing) übrigens 14,7kg. Eben nochmal ein paar Meter Rollen gewesen und ich muss sagen... Ich bereue nichts . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nicht gut die Reifen ? Wir haben uns gerade die Gummi Königin 2.4er als Ersatzreifen geholt ... im Test waren die doch gar nicht so schlecht, wo man ja auch die Albernen Fetten zur Zeit in 2.4 überhaupt nicht bekommt.



als ersatz fuer den fetten bertl passen's schon. besonders fuer hinten. als vorderreifen
hab ich wieder das matschmariechen aufgezogen, nachdem s mich mit der rubberqueen
auf den hometrail gelegt hat. der grip bei feuchtigkeit und dreck war mir zu wenig.
vor allem pappt der dreck zu stark. an der stelle (5m northshore ueber einen umgefallen
baum) hab ich wiederholt mit der mm deutlich mehr gebremst, als da wo's mir die
rubberqueen weggezogen hat.
fuer deinen einsatz ist der reifen voellig ausreichend. fuer ein scratch waer er mir zu
wenig. das gefaehrt ist dann doch etwas mehr abwaertsorientiert als ein ams.


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Rubberqueens gehen richtig gut und sind als Tourenreifen oder auch für "einfache" Bikeparks / nicht zu lockere Böden absolut angemessen.


solangs trocken ist ja. n bissl feutigkeit, dann sind sie schlechter als die mm


> Gewicht von der Möhre sind mit 2,3kg Reifen (hinten RQ, vorne RainKing) übrigens 14,7kg.


selber gewogen? wenn ja wie?


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> fuer deinen einsatz ist der reifen voellig ausreichend. fuer ein scratch waer er mir zu
> wenig. das gefaehrt ist dann doch etwas mehr abwaertsorientiert als ein ams.



Da bin ich aber jetzt doch beruhigt . Dachte jetzt schon Quatsch gekauft zu haben. Aber so abwärtsorientiert sind wir hier im Taunus in der Tat nicht. 

Mit den Albernen Fettn bin ich / sind wir ja ganz zufrieden, aber die kriegst Du in 2.4er Nirgendwo zur Zeit . Echt krass ... 

Danke für den Kommentar / Antwort


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

Teileliste (selbstgewogen, das meiste vom Fritzzaufbau übernommen) +80g Fehler aufgerechnet. Ich liefer das Gewicht aber nochmal nach sobald ichs an ner ordentlichen Waage komplett dran hatte. 
Im leicht feuchten haben die RQ auch noch ne daseinsberechtigung, zumindest wenns darum geht bergab schnell zu sein. Die Rollen vgl. zu sowas wie dem Rainking nämlich so gut, dass man kleinere Abschläge in den Kurven in bestimmten Situationen in Kauf nehmen kann. 

@Reifenwahl allgemein:
Die Reifen sind einfach die einfachste möglichkeit ein Bike mit minimalem Aufwand massiv an andere Einsatzbedingungen anzupassen. Ne Freundin ist vor zwei Jahren den Caidom (www.caidom.it) mit ihrem Cc-Hardtail gefahren, nur gescheite, bergaborientierte Reifen drauf und ist mit drei Pokalen (up-/downhill, kombiwertung) nach hause gefahren...
Diese ganze "allrounderklasse", also alles um die 160mm Enduro, bis hin zu sowas wie dem Scratch von mir kann man je nach Reifenwahl wirklich vom CC-Rennen bis zum DH-Rennen benutzen. Sicher nicht optimal, aber es geht so gut, dass es Spaß macht (wenn man fahren kann und ne brauchbare Kondition hat).  

J


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Mai 2011)

bei dem wetter momentan und wie du gesagt hast festen böden passts scho; wobei ichs im wald grad auf flowigeren passagen brutal rutschig find, weil alles so verhärtert und furz trocken is..


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> letzte Woche bei ner Tour in der Nähe von Garmisch drauf, da war selbst bei S4/S5 geschichten nicht der Reifen der limitierende Faktor .



Du fährst schon echt coole Sachen ... Super . Ich wünschte ich könnte das nur annähernd so ... aber ich näher mich langsam, ich spring jetzt schon 20 cm Kicker  ... in 50 Jahren hab ich Dich . Freu mich immer über Deine abgefahrenen Action Fotos.


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber jetzt doch beruhigt . Dachte jetzt schon Quatsch gekauft zu haben. Aber so abwärtsorientiert sind wir hier im Taunus in der Tat nicht.


wenn ich mir eure bilder so anseh, passt das schon. ich hab hier schon eine gute 
nummer wildere und vor allem technischere sachen vor der haustuer.



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich wünschte ich könnte das nur annähernd so ... aber ich näher mich langsam, ich spring jetzt schon 20 cm Kicker  ... in 50 Jahren hab ich Dich .


ah geh! das wird schneller als du glaubst. vor 4/5 jahren hab ich mir bei s2 noch die windeln 
nass gemacht, heut bin ich s3 gelaende oft genug allein unterwegs.


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

@Andi: Jetzt das Wetter ist total ätzend, da funktioniert nichts richtig *g*. Auf dem (tief-)staubigen Boden komm ich schon fast wieder besser mit solchen Reifen für lockere Böden wie MM & co klar... Es brauch einfach mal nen paar Tage Dauerregen...

@Jörg: Mit der Springerei hat bei mir auch ewig gedauert bis ich mich da jetzt mittlerweile in Ansätzen rantraue. Lieber irgendwelche S4 passagen als nen 30cm hohen Kicker . 
Dieses sehr technische fahren (S3 und schwerer) hab ich auch erst letztes Jahr wirklich angefangen. Bis vor 2-3 Jahren (2006 mim MTB fahren angefangen) bin ich auch ausschließlich Touren, Marathons und CC-Renen gefahren. Ist kein Hexenwerk, man muss einfach nur spaß an Fahrtechnischen Dingen haben...

@fatz: Du bist, wegen des Wohnortes, einfach nur zu beneiden . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> (2006 mim MTB fahren angefangen) bin ich auch ausschließlich Touren, Marathons und CC-Renen gefahren. Ist kein Hexenwerk, man muss einfach nur spaß an Fahrtechnischen Dingen haben...



Hör auf ... 2006  angefangen. na, da hab ich dann ja Hoffnung. Spaß hab ich ja am technischen .... Na, dann hab ich Dich schon in 47 Jahren 

@Fatz: Dachte gerade ... wer schreibt den das selbe wie der Fatz .... aber neues Bild


----------



## barbarissima (27. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nicht gut die Reifen ? Wir haben uns gerade die Gummi Königin 2.4er als Ersatzreifen geholt ... im Test waren die doch gar nicht so schlecht, wo man ja auch die Albernen Fetten zur Zeit in 2.4 überhaupt nicht bekommt.


 
Der Hinterreifen ist gerade zu haben


----------



## fatz (27. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Es brauch einfach mal nen paar Tage Dauerregen...


wenn du wuesstest was hier heut runtergekommen ist.



> @fatz: Du bist, wegen des Wohnortes, einfach nur zu beneiden .


ich denk's mir auch manchmal, wenn ich so wie gestern nachmittags von der arbeit
abhau und mir einen richtg netten trail rauslassen kann.



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Fatz: Dachte gerade ... wer schreibt den das selbe wie der Fatz .... aber neues Bild


na, nach 10 jahren kann man dann doch mal ein neues reinstellen


----------



## jan84 (27. Mai 2011)

Also ich weiss was letzte Woche Donnerstag Abend runterkam, das waren teils "interessante" Erlebnisse wenn man von Windböhen auf der Autobahn um ne dreiviertel Spur seitlich versetzt wird...
Aber hier in Mittel-D ist einfach nur trocken bis auf mal kurze Schauer... :/

@Jörg:
Fällst du jetzt vom Glauben ab wenn ich dir sage, dass ich bis 2004 auch noch sehr "deutlich" übergewichtig war ?


----------



## cytrax (28. Mai 2011)

Bei uns hats jetzt 2 Tage gepieselt und eben kommt die Sonne bissl raus.


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Mai 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> @Jörg:
> Fällst du jetzt vom Glauben ab wenn ich dir sage, dass ich bis 2004 auch noch sehr "deutlich" übergewichtig war ?



Ja . Dann ist der Weg doppelt bewundernswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (28. Mai 2011)

fatz - mööönsch , hab dich gar net erkannt.... 
ja, springen würd´ich auch gern - den frosch dazu hab ich ja - er traut sich auch - ich weniger ...


----------



## Sgt.Green (28. Mai 2011)

Einfach machen, nicht zu groß anfangen damit man sich dran gewöhnt und dann geht das von ganz allein. 
Irgendwann will man dann von selbst mehr.


----------



## chvomh (29. Mai 2011)

@ jan
was fuer ne kettenführung hast du da an deinem trek? 
danke


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Mai 2011)

modell ghetto, alá fatz  sieht nach gartenschlauch aus..


----------



## cytrax (29. Mai 2011)

Wollts auch auch schon schreiben aber hab mich net getraut 

EDIT: Wie bekomme ich ein festgefressenes Innenlager raus?


----------



## fatz (29. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> modell ghetto, alá fatz  sieht nach gartenschlauch aus..



nene du! ghetto ist der hersteller. das modell heisst harz4




cytrax schrieb:


> Wollts auch auch schon schreiben aber hab mich net getraut


feigling



> EDIT: Wie bekomme ich ein festgefressenes Innenlager raus?


ein paar tage in wd40 einweichen und auf gute 100grad aufwaermen. wenn der rahmen eloxiert ist mit
loetlampe, sonst vorsichtig mit heissluftfoehn. ich steck auch immer gern beim gewaltanwenden
ein stueck gewindestange mit fetten beilagscheiben und muttern durch, damit mir der schluessel 
nicht abhauen kann.


----------



## cytrax (29. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> feigling
> 
> _Jepp_
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp  dann werd ich das Teil mal in ein Ölbad legen

Is mein altes Bike das ich bissl aufmöbeln will also lack is eh schon ab und wird demnächst perlgestrahlt (wenn ich Nachtschicht hab)


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Mai 2011)

und nie vergessen: ein langer hebel kann nie schaden ..
ah geh fatz! dein name MUSS im programm stehen..


----------



## fatz (29. Mai 2011)

das passt schon so. fuer "me too" gibt's keine lorbeeren.

und nicht vergessen: wende nie gewalt an. nimm einen groesseren hammer.


----------



## blutbuche (29. Mai 2011)

..... fox float r - jemand erfahrung ? hab ihn seit ner weile  in einem bike , was seltener gefahren wird .hatte ihn auf 8 bar aufgepumpt - wie meinen monarch und den pearl auch ... aber da federt ma gar nix ... bei 5 bar tut sich was .... kann da s sein , dass das ding  bei mehr als 5 bar bretthart is ???? (wiege 50 kg --- aber trotzdem - die anderen federn ja auch ohne probleme - der 5th element is sogar auf 10 bar und arbeitet lustig vor sich hin ...)danke .... greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. Mai 2011)

verschiedene daempfer koennen durch verschiedene wirksame flaechen und verschiedene anlenkungen
durchaus so verschiedene druecke haben. solang das ding arbeitet wuerd ich mir da nix denken.
stell den druck halt ueber den sag ein und gut.


----------



## cytrax (29. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das passt schon so. fuer "me too" gibt's keine lorbeeren.
> 
> und nicht vergessen: wende nie gewalt an. nimm einen groesseren hammer.




Geht schlagschrauber auch?


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... fox float r - jemand erfahrung ? hab ihn seit ner weile  in einem bike , was seltener gefahren wird .hatte ihn auf 8 bar aufgepumpt - wie meinen monarch und den pearl auch ... aber da federt ma gar nix ... bei 5 bar tut sich was .... kann da s sein , dass das ding  bei mehr als 5 bar bretthart is ???? (wiege 50 kg --- aber trotzdem - die anderen federn ja auch ohne probleme - der 5th element is sogar auf 10 bar und arbeitet lustig vor sich hin ...)danke .... greez , k.



hängt wie fatz gemeint hat brutal vom dämpfer und vorallem auch vom übersetzungsverhältnis ab. bei manchen hinterbauten brauchst mehr, bei manchen weniger sag.

Beispiel:
Scott Equalizer: 13.4/22.0 bar (pos/neg.kammer)
rp23: 7 bar..

is schon ein unterschied. genauso wie selber dämpfer, anderes rad:

rp23 in rocky element: 14bar (klingt sher viel - ises auch!)
rp23 in cube stereo: 10 bar
-beim selben fahrer versteht sich


----------



## blutbuche (29. Mai 2011)

okay , dann lass ich ihn mal bei 6 und guck ma , wie er sich macht - erschien mir halt doch sehr wenig .. danke !!


----------



## jan84 (30. Mai 2011)

Ich war auch etwas verwirrst als meine Totem bei passendem SAG+Federwegsausnutzung mit unter 2 Bar gefahren wird... Ist halt einfach ne Frage der Luftkammergeometrie. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2011)

wobei wenig druck definitiv die bessere lösung ist


----------



## jan84 (30. Mai 2011)

Ja klar, ist nur erstmal "komisch", gerade wenn RS mehr als den doppelten Druck für mein Gewicht empfiehlt. War bei der Lyrik aber schon ähnlich.


----------



## fatz (30. Mai 2011)

ich glaub die jungs bei rs gehen davon aus, dass man's dem zeugs richtig gibt. ich hatte zuerst die 
mittlere feder in der lyrik. bei der waer ich gewichtsmaessig an der oberen grenze gewesen.
jetzt fahr ich die weiche...

ps. andi was machst du um 8:37uhr hier? geh mal lernen, das was gescheites aus dir wird.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2011)

wahscheinlich hat er eins von diesen Smarten teilen womit er auch im Unterricht - statt zu lernen - in der Welt rumsurfen kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (30. Mai 2011)

aufm klo in der schule eingesperrt zum surfen und handy spielen...tztztz...
gibt ja nich umsonst ne studie die besagt : seitdem es smartphones gibt sind die gänge zum klo um 30% länger geworden


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Mai 2011)

nein sowas hab ich (leider) nicht  und wenn habe ich bestimmt besseres zu tun als jede fünf minuten meines lebens bspw.auf facebook zu posten....es leben die vorurteile 
ich hatte heute wegen mündlichem abi nur zwei stunden  und in denen habe ich eine 90 minütige präsentation gehalten, die bisher auf 15 punkte (1+) steht...also bitte jungs


----------



## xerto (30. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich hatte heute wegen mündlichem abi nur zwei stunden  und in denen habe ich eine 90 minütige präsentation gehalten, die bisher auf 15 punkte (1+) steht...also bitte jungs



Gratuliere  


dann gibt es ja wirklich eine chance für dein leben, net nur forum facebook und fahrrad fahren 


feier heute gut


----------



## cytrax (30. Mai 2011)

Spitze Andi  so muss das sein


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2011)

Hey Andi !! Glückwunsch !! Mein Respekt sei Dir sicher


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch Andi !!!  

Weiter so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (30. Mai 2011)

poser


----------



## fatz (30. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich eine 90 minütige präsentation gehalten, die bisher auf 15 punkte (1+) steht...also bitte jungs


ok. genemigt!


----------



## Cubedriver66 (30. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> nein sowas hab ich (leider) nicht  und wenn habe ich bestimmt besseres zu tun als jede fünf minuten meines lebens bspw.auf facebook zu posten....es leben die vorurteile
> ich hatte heute wegen mündlichem abi nur zwei stunden  und in denen habe ich eine 90 minütige präsentation gehalten, die bisher auf 15 punkte (1+) steht...also bitte jungs


 
...und ich weiß nun, warum du so viel Zeit zum biken hast.  GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2011)

15 punkte - respekt !!! so strebsam war ich nie ..

war vorhin ein ründchen dreh´n- 35 grad hats mom. hier - ich wär´fast verbrutzelt ... es grüsst , die froschmutter


----------



## blutbuche (30. Mai 2011)

....und noch ´n paar - das mit den pferden für spuri !!! .)


----------



## Cortina (30. Mai 2011)

Glückwunsch vom Lago zu den 15 Punkten


----------



## barbarissima (30. Mai 2011)

Mensch Andi, da haste dich aber selbst übertroffen


----------



## kubitix (30. Mai 2011)

Hi Andi,

auch von uns einen Glückwunsch zu deinen 15 Punkten,mit dem Führerschein wird´s ja dann mal schwierig.




Cortina schrieb:


> Glückwunsch vom Lago zu den 15 Punkten



Hallo Guido,

du bist offline, kannst DU Deine Neugierde nicht mal eine Woche besiegen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Mai 2011)

Moin Moin - ich bräuchte kurz eure fachliche Meinung.
Bin die ganze Zeit schon am überlegen ein AllMounten Fully Bike mir zuzulegen.
Hab jetzt ein Angebot für ein sehr gut erhaltenes Cannondale Jekyll SL Bj: 2003 für 850.
Finde den Preis für ein gebrauchtes, wenn auch neuwertiges Bike schon sehr hoch. Nur kenn ich mich bei den gebr. Preisen bzw. aktuellen Marktlagen spez. bei Cannondale nicht aus.
Hellblau -Fatty -XTR- Fox RC-alles orig. am Bike.
Kann jemand von euch etwas zur Quali des Bikes und zum Preis sagen ?!
Ich danke euch & einen schönen sonnigen Tag.


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Mai 2011)

Hi FriendofMine,

frag doch diesbezüglich lieber mal im Cannondale-Forum.
Ich denke wir Cube-Fahrer haben nur zufällig Erfahrungsberichte.

Ich würde mir als Ergänzung zu einem Hardtail eher ein Enduro kaufen als ein AM. So könnte ich ein breiteres Terrain- und Fahrstil-Spektrum abdecken. (Ist aber nur meine unbedeutende Ansicht).

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....und noch ´n paar - das mit den pferden für spuri !!! .)


 --------------------------------- 

@friendsofmine  Bj. 2003 = 8 Jahre alt --- und noch so viel Kohle  
Aber ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus.....aber für 850,- Öcken gäbe es doch bestimmt schon einen Würfel. der halb so alt ist oder irre ich.....? Aber wie gesagt - kann nicht wirklich helfen, war nur laut gedacht.  Wünsche Dir das Du noch "fachkundigen Rat" bekommst - eh es zur Sache geht.


----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2011)

hmmm, find´den preis  für das jekyll auch recht hoch - aber kommt auch drauf an , wie gepflegt das bike ist- gute teile scheinen ja dran zu sein  ... vom grundsatz her ist es ein gutes am - ein freund von mir hat lang eins gefahren - er hat es für alles genutzt - vom marathon bis zum alpencross.... hast du mal ein bild vom bike ..??? viell. kannst du ja auf 700 handeln .... viel glück !!


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Mai 2011)

Ja - darum hab ich ja auch so a bissl Bauchgrummeln. Ein Schnapper sieht anders aus.
Der Verkäufer hat mir den Neupreis genannt, der war auch nicht ohne. Nur bleibt es halt ein gebr. Bike -wenn auch neuwertig.
Die Optik ist schon genau mein Fall, nur hab ich bei C bezüglich Bikes null Ahnung.
Ein gebr. Sting ist auch nicht günstiger........

@ Handeln ist nicht mehr. Er behält es sonst- 850 ist seine Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## Vincy (31. Mai 2011)

Da kauf dir lieber ein guterhaltenes Cube 125.


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Mai 2011)

Hab nur gehört das das Oberrohr für viele zu lang ist, und der Rahmen nicht für extremes Biken geeignet sein soll.

@ Vincy -Wollt eigentlich nicht zwei Cube in der Garage stehen haben.


----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2011)

ach - gibt noch soooo viele schöne bikes ...da findeste sicher was ..


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Mai 2011)

Na gut -überredet.


----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2011)

..seit 20 minuten ist h ier  sturm und regen - endlich regen - seit 9 wochen das erste mal so richtig !!  der garten atmet auf - die bikes werden auch gleich gewaschen  greez , k. - ab auf die couch ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..seit 20 minuten ist h ier  sturm und regen - endlich regen - seit 9 wochen das erste mal so richtig !!  der garten atmet auf - die bikes werden auch gleich gewaschen  greez , k. - ab auf die couch ...


 Was schon da? Wollte noch 'ne gepflegte Feierabendrunde nachher drehen - und wegen der Affenhitze evtl. etwas warten. Dann muss ich wohl 15:30 Uhr gleich los...um noch was zu rocken... Und mein Läppi ist natürlich auch schon eine Woche weg....ergo kann keine Fotos einstellen - während es Draußen stürmt und hagelt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Mai 2011)

Spuri, keine Sorge ... der Regen zieht von SÜd nach Nord. Du bleibst trocken. Viel Spaß beim fahren ... und fahr ne RUnde für mch mit ... 

@Kati: Der Regen tut mal echt gut ... nicht nur der Garten atmet auf. Ich finde die Luft wird auch mal so richtig sauber "gewaschen".

Gruß aus dem Krankenbett,

Joerg


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..seit 20 minuten ist h ier  sturm und regen - endlich regen - seit 9 wochen das erste mal so richtig !!  der garten atmet auf - die bikes werden auch gleich gewaschen  greez , k. - ab auf die couch ...




Sind auch gleich irgendwie gewachsen und grösser geworden.


----------



## j.wayne (31. Mai 2011)

Bei uns stürmts nur, macht aber auch nix lieg sowieso mit Zahnschmerzen flach.


----------



## xerto (31. Mai 2011)

heute ist Superkompensationday  

die Natur erholt sich....

und wir können liegend auf dem sofa zuschauen wie unsere Muskeln wachsen

und ab Donnerstag gehts wieder los...

@sirrah 
gute Besserung jörg.. Gardasee wird schon gehen 
Ich fahre immer eingeklickt mit ganz leichtem Auslöse-Wiederstand. So bin ich noch nie (toitoitoi) abgerutscht, trotz kleiner Sprünge..

@ wayne
Gute Besserung 


und das   macht ja auch mal Spass


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Mai 2011)

Ich habe heute den Tag mit schrauben verbracht, Bremsscheiben gewechselt und einen neuen Fat Albert hinten aufgezogen der eigentlich für vorne ist, habe auf die schnelle nix anderes bekommen.


----------



## barbarissima (31. Mai 2011)

Hinterreifen gibts gerade bei Bikediscount.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2011)

@friend : .... naja - solange sie nicht zu 29ern mutieren , is´ja alles gut !!!


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hinterreifen gibts gerade bei Bikediscount.



kommt aber leider nicht mehr pünktlich.


----------



## Bocacanosa (31. Mai 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den Tag mit schrauben verbracht, Bremsscheiben gewechselt und einen neuen Fat Albert hinten aufgezogen der eigentlich für vorne ist, habe auf die schnelle nix anderes bekommen.



Ist Dein Hinterreifen etwa kaputt, oder warum brauchst Du was anderes...


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Mai 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich habe heute den Tag mit schrauben verbracht, Bremsscheiben gewechselt und einen neuen Fat Albert hinten aufgezogen der eigentlich für vorne ist, habe auf die schnelle nix anderes bekommen.



Den ganzen Tag ? 




Heute morgen mit dem Rad bei Sonne ins Geschäft. Bei Regen wieder heim.
Aber ja, so konnte ich heute mal wieder zuhause klar Schiff machen...

Ansonsten die neue Mona und die alte Simply Minds sowie für Frauchen noch Simply Bad oder wie der Rotschopf heißt.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Mai 2011)

Ein jekyll von 03 als allmountain fully zu bezeichnen ist schon recht mutig, aber gut..

Wenns ihr mich schon für die 15 punkte soo gelobt habt, danke, btw. , dann könnt ihr jetzt grad weiter machen. Ich hab heute mit zwei freunden für unsere Schule den BADEN-WÜRTTEMBERGISCHEN SCHULMEISTERSCHFTS titel geholt! 

BW Schulmeister 2011:





(2 Staffeln. die anderen wurden 8. - inoffiziell die "freeridewertung" gewonnen)
ah und natürlich standesgemäß in shorts die konkurrenz stehen gelassen


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Mai 2011)

So was gibts ??? Ist ja eher ein untypischer 'Schulsport'.

GLÜCKWUNSCH !!!

Andi, Du wirst mir unheimlich.

Grüße und weiter so. Und lass Dich bloß nicht vom Guido ver....


----------



## blutbuche (31. Mai 2011)

welcher der jungen herren biste denn ? der in grün , oder ::


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. Mai 2011)

@ Andi 300000001

Du hast unsere Ehre gerettet ! Herzlichen Glückwunsch !

 -  Hab ich das Jekyll falsch eingeordnet, oder gar beleidigt ?!


----------



## Sgt.Green (1. Juni 2011)

Er ist der mit dem Biketechnikshirt 



blutbuche schrieb:


> welcher der jungen herren biste denn ? der in grün , oder ::


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Juni 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ist Dein Hinterreifen etwa kaputt, oder warum brauchst Du was anderes...


streue nur noch Salz in die Wunde...


> Den ganzen Tag ?


hat bei uns den ganzen Tag geregnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Juni 2011)

@Andi: Du bist ja ein richtiger Streber ... Streber haben wir früher immer mit dem Kopf voran in Mülltonnen, Tempo in Ar... und angezündet 

Nein, Spaß beiseite... super Leistung  Das scheint ja richtig Rund für Dich zu laufen. Ich gönn es Dir von Herzen, da ich weiss von Nix kommt Nix. 

Gruß,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## kubitix (1. Juni 2011)

and the winner is:

Team Andi



Zitat aus Zeigt her eure Cubes  - Teil 3


LuetteB schrieb:


> guten Abend,
> @all: wie sind die erfahrungen vom LRS allgmein.
> Danke.
> Lutz



hi Lutz,

ich hatte/habe den XMB Ryde in 559/19 als OEM LRS auf dem Stereo. Anfänglich gab´s Probleme durch das grottenschlechte einspeichen vom (H)ersteller. Auf den ersten 500KM war ich ständig am Speichen kontrollieren und nachziehen. Mein Dealer hat bei der Erstinspektion den LRS "überarbeitet", danach war Ruhe, bis:



der LRS hatte zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwa 3000KM drauf. 

Durch meinen Dealer wurde eine neue Felge, wieder XMB Ryde 559/19 eingespeicht. Wir hatten ursprünglich vereinbart, dass ich eine 21mm Felge kriege.

Ist nicht so tragisch, der XMB steht fertig konfiguriert als Ersatz-LRS im Keller. Ich fahre auf dem Stereo inzwischen von DT Swiss einen E2000 (in ROT). 




Auf dem Reaction und dem AMS meiner Tochter sind DT Swiss XRC 1800 drauf, auch mit den LRS sind wir zufrieden.

WildWeibchen hat auf dem Stereo noch den OEM XPW1600 von DT Swiss, der bleibt auch erstmal, ist auch ein guter. Sie ärgert mittlerweile nur, das ich auf meinen E2000 "stundenlang" bergab rolle, während sie die ganze Zeit Kurbeln muß um dranzubleiben. Das liegt nicht nur an der Schwerkraft.

Stefan


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. Juni 2011)

Der "härteste" Biketest überhaupt.......

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,764486,00.html

........sollten mal lieber gescheidt mit fahren.


----------



## mtblukas (1. Juni 2011)

Das schöne AMS


----------



## xerto (1. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Das schöne AMS



Wie lange es wohl gehalten hat? Mit E-motor

Mir ist noch nie ein Rahmen zerbröselt, toitoitoi 

Allerding habe ich nicht so einen schönen Prüfstand.


----------



## OIRAM (1. Juni 2011)

*


LuetteB schrieb:



			guten Abend, 
@Sirrah73: Joa unsere Bikes sind schon sehr ähnlich ;-) in Rot-Schwarz sieht man es ja auch fast nirgends. Und bald sehen sie vll noch ähnlicher aus. ;-) Hab gesehen, dass du die V-Two dran hast. Wie machen die sich am AMS? Bin schon länger am überlegen diese OEM-Dinger weg zu tun und etwas steiferes zu holen, was meine 90 kg besser vertragen. Da die Mäntel auch bald runter sind. wäre es ne gute gelegenheit .
@all: wie sind die erfahrungen vom LRS allgmein. 
Danke.
Lutz 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=169623

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Also, ich hab meine Veltec V-Two, seid Sep. 2010.
Erste Bilder davon sind am 01.10.2010 entstanden.
Damals war ich noch mit gut 120 kg unterwegs.
Im Winter hab ich den Original SunRingle LRS mit IceSpiker Reifen gefahren.
Heute, mit ~100 kg, rollen die V-Two immer noch schön Rund und es gab bisher keine Probleme.
Für das Geld würd ich Sie wieder kaufen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## jan84 (1. Juni 2011)

Mhhh ich musste gerade feststellen, dass es taktisch unklug ist sich vor einem langen Wochenende die Weisheitszähne ziehen zu lassen... ...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## xerto (1. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Heute, mit ~100 kg, rollen die V-Two immer noch schön Rund und es gab bisher keine Probleme.
> 
> ...



WIE HAST DU DEN GESCHAFFT SOVIEL ABZUNEHNEN?

Respekt  

@jan

Du doch auch, oder?

Können wir ja einen Diät Cube thread aufmachen!

"Schlank dank Cube" oder "in einer woche 3 kg los gecubt" oder so ähnlich 

Die Frage ist, warum klappt das bei mir nicht? (1,78m 90 kg )

Vielleicht sollte ich mal das Essen einstellen! Mehr biken hilft jedenfalls nicht. 
Da gehen nur die Knie drauf.


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juni 2011)

*@Andi*
Noch mal Glückwunsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das ist ja endlich mal ein richtig wichtiges schulisches Sportevent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (1. Juni 2011)

@xerto: Ich hab abgenommen bevor ich angefangen hab zu biken. Laufen (3-5 mal pro woche 45-60 Minuten am Limit) und ein bisschen "Krafttraining" (1-3 mal pro Woche Liegestütze, Klimmzüge & co, oft in Kombination mim Laufen)... Beim Essen hab ich  - außer McDoof um 24h weglassen  - nichts geändert. 
Wenns nur ums Abnehmen geht musst du - vorausgesetzt du bist gesund - Wörter wie "Grundlagentraining" oder "Fettverbrennungspuls" aus deinem Wortschatz streichen. Relativ kurz und richtig intensiv geht am schnellsten.


----------



## kubitix (1. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenns nur ums Abnehmen geht musst du - vorausgesetzt du bist gesund - Wörter wie "Grundlagentraining" oder "Fettverbrennungspuls" aus deinem Wortschatz streichen.



sorry jan falsch, ich bin das lebende beispiel -50 in 8 Monaten im GA1 Bereich


----------



## OIRAM (1. Juni 2011)

*@ xerto

Danke, aber ohne "MEINE SCHNECKE" hätt ich das auch nicht hinbekommen.
Ich geh mit Ihr jeden zweiten Tag Joggen, zwischen 30 und 60 min. Je nach Wetter, Zeit und Lust.
Zu 90% auf Geflügel und Fisch umgestiegen und bei mir besonders wichtig: "FDH"
Auf jeden Fall, immer schön Biken gehen, viel Trinken...
...und wir haben so nen Hula Hoop Monster, ist gut für den Rücken.
Leider wird, je älter man wird, der Abnehmprozess immer schwieriger und langwieriger.
Alles wird gut...
Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## xerto (1. Juni 2011)

also entweder mehr und hart und kurz trainieren (jan) oder lange im Grundlagenbereich (kubitix) 

oder eine Mischung von allen plus FDH (oiram)

Und älter werde ich auch noch. 

Also dann werde ich mal nichts essen gehen. Danke für die Antworten 

@kubitix
-50 kilo mein Gott, Respekt. 
Aber auch die anderen 

Da kommen ja einige Kilos im Forum zusammen.


----------



## fatz (1. Juni 2011)

ich glaub es ist ziemlich egal, was man tut oder isst. abnehmen tust halt, wenn du weniger reinschiebst als du raushaust.


----------



## Tintera (1. Juni 2011)

ich würde gern etwas zunehmen ...aber kein brauereigeschwür
das scheint genauso mühsam zu sein wie abnehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (1. Juni 2011)

Tintera schrieb:


> ich würde gern etwas zunehmen
> 
> das scheint genauso mühsam zu sein wie abnehmen....



dann gründe mit Guido (Cortina) ein Selbsthilfegruppe


----------



## head96 (1. Juni 2011)

Tintera schrieb:


> ich würde gern etwas zunehmen ...aber kein brauereigeschwür
> das scheint genauso mühsam zu sein wie abnehmen....


 
Ja... bei nur 178cm 61,x Kg. Hatte schonmal 63, bekomms aber nicht wieder hin


----------



## OIRAM (1. Juni 2011)

*


fatz schrieb:



			ich glaub es ist ziemlich egal, was man tut oder isst. abnehmen tust halt, wenn du weniger reinschiebst als du raushaust.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


eben so ist es leider nicht. 
wenn ich 3-4 stunden mit durchschn. 165er puls unterwegs bin, verbrenn ich ca 3500 kal.
grundumsatz, bei meinem gewicht und alter ca.2300 kal., bei gesunder ernährung.
theoretisch bleiben 1200 kal zum abnehmen.
jetzt stellt sich die frage, warum habe ich übergewicht.
meistens liegt an der ernährung. 
schlechtes fett und zucker ist nur schwer abzubauen, je nach menge benötige ich hierfür mehr als die verbleibenden 1200 kal.
also kann ich strampeln wie blöde und nur wenig, aber "schlecht" essen, und nehm kein gramm ab.
hinzu kommt, das die muskeln die ich durch das training zwar aufbau, aber schwerer sind als fett, die gelenke zusätzlich belasten.
unterm strich bleibt doch als ergebniss, das nur ein vernünftiger kompromiss aus gesunder ernährung und sport und sehr viel disziplin, nötig ist, um dauerhaft, gewicht zu verlieren.
aus meiner erfahrung spielt wiederum die uhrzeit der nahrungsaufnahme keine rolle, da das verdauungssystem rund um die uhr arbeitet.
so, wollte hier keinen auf ernährungsberater machen, sind nur meine erfahrungen.

schönen gruss, mario*


----------



## Tintera (1. Juni 2011)

head96 schrieb:


> Ja... bei nur 178cm 61,x Kg. Hatte schonmal 63, bekomms aber nicht wieder hin



na dann bin ich bei 174 und 62 kg schon fast "übergewichtig" und das beruhigt mich ungemein


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juni 2011)

Jupp! Du bist ne Pummelfee


----------



## Tintera (1. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jupp! Du bist ne Pummelfee



so fühle ich mich auch

allerdings habe ich probleme die federelemente am bike wirklich optimal einzustellen, irgendwie fehlen da doch ein paar kilo...


----------



## Friendsofmine (1. Juni 2011)

Pummelfee gefällt mir.

Hab dann aber immer gleich "Cindy aus Marzahn" vor mir.


----------



## LuetteB (1. Juni 2011)

danke für die ganzen Auskünfte  dann werd ich mir das wohl mal bald überlegen. 
Demnächsten kommen denke ich auch mal wieder Fotos aus meiner unterrepräsentierten Region Aachen. 
Bis denne 
Lutz


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juni 2011)

boah, mach die weg 

achja, ist auchein Cube zu sehen, daher passt es


----------



## cytrax (2. Juni 2011)

Tintera schrieb:


> ich würde gern etwas zunehmen ...aber kein brauereigeschwür
> das scheint genauso mühsam zu sein wie abnehmen....


Geht mir auch so^^ wiege bei 1,80m 66 Kg und frag mich dabei wo ich das ganze zeug hinfresse 

Kleiner Tipp zum abnehmen-----> Einfach mal kaggen gehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (2. Juni 2011)

ja , täglich ein ordentliches häufchen hilft ungemein !!


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (2. Juni 2011)

Hey mzaskar,

da hast du dir aber ne coole Ecke zum biken ausgesucht  Schiebst ja hoffentlich noch ein paar Videos und Bilder nach


----------



## xerto (2. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> boah, mach die weg
> 
> achja, ist auchein Cube zu sehen, daher passt es



Schöner Video 

Coole musik und schöne Bilder


----------



## barbarissima (2. Juni 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Schließemich an  Dein Video vermittelt Urlaubsstimmung


----------



## Pedal41 (2. Juni 2011)

@mzaskar

Top 

Grüsse ,


----------



## jan84 (2. Juni 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> sorry jan falsch, ich bin das lebende beispiel -50 in 8 Monaten im GA1 Bereich



Ok, war zu verallgemeinert von mir. Halten wir unterm strich fest, dass man einfach nachhaltig eine negative Energiebilanz haben sollte, wie sie erreicht wird ist fürs Abnehmen egal. 

Dass eine vernünftige, vollwerte Ernährung ohne allzuviel Industriefraß (Fastfood, Fertigmahlzeiten (Zucker),...) die Grundlage sein sollte und man sich dadurch wesentlich besser fühlt sollte klar sein. 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Unsere Abnehmgeschwindigkeit war in etwa gleich, ich hatte -25-30kg in 4-5 Monaten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Juni 2011)

danke nochmals an alle  
ich, bzw. wir finden aus auch kuhl, dass mtb scheinbar doch eine kleine rolle an den schulen hier einnimmt!

BTW:
auf der heutigen tour gings dann ins lieblingseinsatzgebiet der staffel: enduroo 











und weils so schön war... 






Achso... von links: Marc, Andi, Andi  - aber ich bin der bunte..


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (3. Juni 2011)

Obwohl ihr ja eigentlich nur da rum steht, sieht´s gut aus  
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch ein paar Tanzschritte einüben und nächstes Mal einen Film posten


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Achso... von links: Marc, Andi, Andi  - aber ich bin der bunte..



Irgendwie dachte ich mir dad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. Juni 2011)

....ihr poser !!!  :;


ich mach mich jetzt mim bike  auf´n weg zum händler - 30 km weg - damit er mir die eine bremse am nico entlüftet ... da tut sich ma rein gar nix mehr - keinerlei wirkung - habens 8 !!! mal versucht .denke , da is w as an der leitung defekt -.naja - hoffe , er bekommt es besser hin .... hoffe , ich brauch ´die eine bremse nachher  nicht unbedingt ... bis dann - lg - kati


----------



## Andi 3001 (3. Juni 2011)

Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> Obwohl ihr ja eigentlich nur da rum steht, sieht´s gut aus
> Vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch ein paar Tanzschritte einüben und nächstes Mal einen Film posten



willst du nicht sehen... aber bleibt dir vermutch trotzdem nicht erspart..

@mzaskar: ja wie!? eilt mir mein ruf schon vorraus?

und @kati: mh.. muss auch mal sein


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2011)

Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> Obwohl ihr ja eigentlich nur da rum steht, sieht´s gut aus
> Vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch ein paar Tanzschritte einüben und nächstes Mal einen Film posten


 
Jupp, fänd ich auch gut  Kommt bestimmt sehr formvollendet und elegant rüber


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> formvollendet


 Die "Drei glorreichen Sieben!"  
Ist schon nah dran an der Formation einer neuen Boy-Group.....
Nur der Name der Band.......


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. Juni 2011)

is schon ziemlich heiß draussen, ne?!


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2011)

Blick aufs Meer = Willkommene Abkühlung nach dem Biken 


Sorry, kein cube weit und breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (4. Juni 2011)

Ist das dein Hund?


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2011)

nee, Habe leider keine Zeit für einen Hund .... der lief da rum  
Irgendwann, als sein Herrchen nahe war, ging das Gekläffe los  Aber schnell war er


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juni 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Ist aber trotzdem hübsch anzuschauen, dein Video  
Bei den Temperaturen können ja hier in der Heimat zur Zeit gut mithalten, aber beim Meer und der Vegetation müssen wir leider passen 


*@all*
Ich soll noch mal schöne Grüße von Beuze sagen. Er hat immer noch kein I-Net  Freut sich aber schon wie verrückt auf´s Cube Treffen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und darauf, endlich mal ein paar von uns live und in Farbe zu erleben


----------



## blutbuche (6. Juni 2011)

ja , schönes video - aber die musik macht einen ganz kirre ... musste sie ausstellen und "tonlos" gucken


----------



## mzaskar (6. Juni 2011)

Gesten mal etwas Kunst und Kultur gemacht 

war in St Paul de Vence

Nun ratet mal, welcher der beiden bin ich


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

keiner von beiden.


----------



## mtblukas (6. Juni 2011)

Falscher Thread im nachhienein aufgefallen


----------



## dusi__ (6. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nun ratet mal, welcher der beiden bin ich





der mit dem hut?


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gesten mal etwas Kunst und Kultur gemacht
> 
> war in St Paul de Vence
> 
> ...


 
Der hinter der Kamera


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Juni 2011)

das mammut   mammut rockz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## horstling (7. Juni 2011)

@lukas:

Ändere mal Deine Signatur!


----------



## mtblukas (7. Juni 2011)

oh danke..


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juni 2011)

Mir 

Damit sollte ich aber in den SudPin III kleben wie Sau und nicht mehr abrutschen.


----------



## jan84 (7. Juni 2011)

Der Grip mit der Kombination ist schon "recht männlich" . Wobei die Sudpins qualitativ für den Preis eher mäßig sind. Die 510 habens mit mir jetzt 3 Jahre ausgehalten, da bin ich positiv überrascht.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## kubitix (7. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Mir
> 
> Damit sollte ich aber in den SudPin III kleben wie Sau und nicht mehr abrutschen.



Glückwunsch, dann wollen wir mal hoffen das er einen weiteren Impact vermeidet.


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Der Grip mit der Kombination ist schon "recht männlich"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, dann werd ich da ja festkleben auf den Pedalen .



kubitix schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, dann wollen wir mal hoffen das er einen weiteren Impact vermeidet.



Und das ist nämlich genau der Plan


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2011)

du wirst dich wundern wie fest du auf der Pedale stehst , zum verrücken des Schuhes musst du den Fuss anheben


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2011)

..wollt´ich grade schreiben - du klebst so fest , dass du den fuss auf dem pedal gar nicht mehr drehen kannst ... aber sidn echt top - hab sie jetzt auch 3jahre und bin super zufrieden !!!


----------



## cytrax (7. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Der Grip mit der Kombination ist schon "recht männlich" . Wobei die Sudpins qualitativ für den Preis eher mäßig sind. Die 510 habens mit mir jetzt 3 Jahre ausgehalten, da bin ich positiv überrascht.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Was kannst denn empfehlen? Wollte die mir Freitag bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Juni 2011)

Also Tina und ich sind mit den NC17 zufrieden. Greifen gut und zerschreddern auch mal ein Schienbein in feine Streifen .

Ne, im Ernst ... ich kann nichts Negatives drüber sagen. Wir fahren aber auch überwiegend nur Touren. Für die etwas krasseren Sachen mag es besseres geben. 

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## cytrax (7. Juni 2011)

Gut, dann kann ich die ja beruhigt bestellen ich fahr ja auch meist Touren dann sind die genau richtig. 5/10s bin ich im Moment noch auf der suche nach der richtigen Größe und bin auch noch unschlüssig obs die Sam Hill Impact oder die Freerider werden sollen.


----------



## Friecke (8. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre genau die Kombination und bin damit super zufrieden. Natürlich sind das keine Klickies, aber verdrehen kann man den Fuß nicht. Man muß ihn wirklich anheben, und neu aufsetzen. Ich find's toll.

Grüße,


----------



## Bocacanosa (8. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre die Kombination aus DMR V8 Pedale und Airwalk Schuhe.

Dat hält ooch bombig!


----------



## LuetteB (8. Juni 2011)

guten Abend, 
ich hab mal so ne Frage in die Runde. Ich hab ein AMS 125 und überlege ne neue Vorbau/Lenker-Kombi zu verbauen( original Vorbau ist mir etwas zu lang und Lenker zu schmal. Kennen ja bestimmt so einige ;-) ) Wollte dieses Wochenende nach Willingen zum Bike-Festival und falls man da was nettes ,günstiges findet. Was kann man da so als sinnvolle Maße annehmen, ohne dass einem gleich bei jeder Rampe das Vorderrad entgegenkommt bzw. wie sind die erfahrungen mit solchen Umbauten?
Fahre übrigens ein 20er und bin dabei 186 cm groß, sollte ja auch mit reinspielen, nicht dass ich nachher wie ein Affe aufm Schleifstein sitze;-) 
Das Thema gab es bestimmt schon zu Hauf aber ich hab es irgendwie nicht gefunden:-/   Deshalb. Danke schon mal
Grüße Lutz


----------



## cytrax (8. Juni 2011)

Also ich bestell demnächst ein paar sachen von RaceFace z.B. den RF Atlas AM Lenker und nen RF evolve vorbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (8. Juni 2011)

*Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob Du noch was bekommst.
Viele Teile in "Farbe" sind schon seid Wochen Ausverkauft.
Viel Glück*


----------



## cytrax (8. Juni 2011)

Wieso ausverkauft? Im Moment bekommst viel mehr als vor paar wochen
RF gibt wieder gas


----------



## OIRAM (8. Juni 2011)

*Nun gut, dann verrat mir bitte Deine Quellen.

Die einschlägigen Onlineshops haben da nur noch eine sehr begrenzte Auswahl:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/index.php?cPath=416_445

http://www.xracers-store.de/Lenker/338,254,0,0,0.html

fals Du neuere Infos wie diese hast:

http://matnerds.com/development/blog/2011/03/19/taipei-cycle-show-race-face-pleite/

dann lass mal sehen.

Währe ja echt Super, wenns da wieder Aufwärts geht.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## blutbuche (9. Juni 2011)

...bei hibike hab ich letzens noch einiges an race face sachen geseh´n ....


----------



## cytrax (9. Juni 2011)

Bike Components hat wieder einiges bekommen  Ich beobachte das schon ne weile da ich die Marke einfach klasse finde. Hab auch telefonisch schon angefragt wies mit Beständen aussieht und sie haben wieder ne neue Lieferung bekommen.

Aber kauft mir net alles weg


----------



## OIRAM (9. Juni 2011)

*Ich mÃ¶chte Dir das ja echt nicht Madig machen, aber Lieferzeiten von "20Tage oder mehr",
sieht fÃ¼r mich nich nach RestbestÃ¤nden vom GroÃlieferanten aus.
Bei Hibike siehts auch nich besser aus, wenn man mal unter VerfÃ¼gbarkeit klickt.
Klar, so Lenker und Vorbauten in schwarz oder wenig gÃ¤ngigen Farben, sind hier und da noch zu bekommen, wer da keine Angst vor Farbexperimenten hat...
Der andere Punkt ist ja, (hat mich ein VerkÃ¤ufer drauf hingewieÃen) die Sache mit der GewÃ¤rleistung. 
Ohne Zweifel, sind die Brocken von RF, von bester QualitÃ¤t, hab ja auch selber welche.
Sollte dennoch etwas kaput gehen, und die Dein HÃ¤ndler keinen Originalen Ersatz mehr beschaffen kÃ¶nnen, kommst Du mit Deinen AnsprÃ¼chen, gegenÃ¼ber dem Hersteller ganz unten auf die Liste der GlÃ¤ubiger.
Und ob dann, z.B.  80,-â¬ fÃ¼r nen Lenker, einen Kanadischen Insolvenzverwalter zu r hÃ¶chstform auflaufen lassen, wag ich mal Stark zu bezweifeln.
Wie oben schon geschrieben, hab ich ja selbst, trotz Pleite, was gekauft und bin mir des Risikos auch bewust.
Im Ã¼brigen glaub ich nicht, das ich bei meien EinsÃ¤tzen, je die Grenzen der MaterialqualitÃ¤t ausreizen werde.
*


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Juni 2011)

RF ist doch geretten und der Laden läuft weiter. Wo liegt jetzt noch das Problem ?
Oder hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## jan84 (9. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Was kannst denn empfehlen? Wollte die mir Freitag bestellen



Fahre sie selbst noch . Die seitlichen Pins sind halt sehr schnell weg, die großen reißen auch regelmäßig ab. Andererseits sind genug Ersatzpins dabei & der Wechsel geht problemlos auch wenn sie abgerissen sind. 
Die Lager hatten bei mir nach nem Monat Spiel, das ist seit dem (1 Jahr) aber konstant und nervt nur wenn man nicht auf den Pedalen steht (klappern). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## OIRAM (9. Juni 2011)

*Jauuu, hast recht.
Race Face ist erst mal gerettet: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05/10/race-face-wurde-gerettet/
Dann wiederruf ich das von oben geschriebene und hoffe das es bald wieder alle Produkte, in allen Farben zu normalen Lieferzeiten gibt.
*


----------



## cytrax (9. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Fahre sie selbst noch . Die seitlichen Pins sind halt sehr schnell weg, die großen reißen auch regelmäßig ab. Andererseits sind genug Ersatzpins dabei & der Wechsel geht problemlos auch wenn sie abgerissen sind.
> Die Lager hatten bei mir nach nem Monat Spiel, das ist seit dem (1 Jahr) aber konstant und nervt nur wenn man nicht auf den Pedalen steht (klappern).
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Spitze  dann bleiben die im Warenkorb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeKai (10. Juni 2011)

Wollte grad sagen ich sehe immer öfter die race face Klamotten bei den händlern. CRC hat derzeit z.B. wieder den Atlas FR Lenker in vielen Farben auf Vorrat.


----------



## mtblukas (10. Juni 2011)

So Wir fahren jetzt dann los nach Italien 

Ich wünsch euch 2 "Tour-Reiche" und unverletzte Wochen.

Werde aber auch schon ein paar Bilder posten wenn ich noch in Italien bin.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2011)

Teile bis aufs schaltwerk (das alte ist das zweite, was dieses jahr an altersschwäche verreckt :/ ) sind da, also hab ich doch mal angefangen...

dafür, dass es erst drei monate alt ist....




Schwinge / Tretlager von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

und das meisste ist keinen dreck. habs vorhin, damits nicht ganz so das blanke alu ist (ja sollte eigentlich nix passieren..) noch mit nem dicken lack überlackiert... soll ja funktionieren und nicht schön aussehen - was solls.





Hinterbau von Andi 3001 auf Flickr




Stereo Hauptrahmen von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

Steuersatz gefettet und dann hab ichs auch noch sauber gemacht! - zum ersten mal in seinem leben 

gott sei dank hab ich mir das industrielager mal genauer angeguckt und die dichtung runter gemacht!




Schwingenhauptlager II von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

wie sie sehen, sehn sie nix! null fett, nichts! GAR nichts...




Schwingenhauptlager I von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

in nem halben jahr hätt ich dann wieder die lager kicken können..
Also zu meinem erstaunen hat cube den hinterbau achsen/bolzen/lagertechnisch zum 2008er stark verbesser! wirkt alles in allem sinnvoller und besser... auch das nervige nagellage am schwingenhauptlager ist endlich durch gscheite, vor allem mit etwas größerem durchmesser (!), industrielager ersetzt worden.. an der verarbeitung hat sich leider nix geändert.. hab auch noch zwei drei stellen vom lack befreien müssen! dass sich so schnell alles eingeknackt hat ist kein wunder.

und erwischt wurd ich auch noch  




@ Work von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


----------



## chrisle (10. Juni 2011)

Furchtbar  da bekomm ich mit meinem Pressfit-Lager echt Angst. 
Sieht aber auch aus, als hättest du den ein oder anderen Chainsuck gehabt...


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2011)

na dein tretlager is ned soo wild... die hams ganz gut im griff! mach dir lieber sogren um den hinterbau  allerdings hab ich noch nie einen bei nem stereo anders gesehen?!

und ja... chainsuck. kommt vll. daher, dass ich jetzt seit januar auf meine kettenblätter gewartet hab...


----------



## cytrax (10. Juni 2011)

Was für Pampe schmiersch da am besten rein? Is ja schon übel das alles furz trocken is.


----------



## chrisle (10. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> na dein tretlager is ned soo wild... die hams ganz gut im griff! mach dir lieber sogren um den hinterbau  allerdings hab ich noch nie einen bei nem stereo anders gesehen?!
> 
> und ja... chainsuck. kommt vll. daher, dass ich jetzt seit januar auf meine kettenblätter gewartet hab...



kauf dir ne bionicon kettenführung oder bastel sie dir selbst wenn dir die 39 zu schade sind. 
seit dem hatte ich nur einmal probleme, aber da waren meine kettenblätter auch so mit lehm verklebt, dass die kette rausrutschen musste. 
gut das mein hinterbau auch aus alu ist...


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2011)

prinzipiell relativ egal. irgendein halbwegs gscheides fett. normal hab ich als das grüne zeugs da rechts hinter mir (shimano fett) genommen.. das blaue war mir auch neu - irgendein spezial lagerfett -was aber eigtl. keine braucht..

@chrisle: hehe... guck mal genau auf dem ersten bild. das ding das am kabelbinder am bildrand hängt  selfmade kettenführung


----------



## chrisle (10. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @chrisle: hehe... guck mal genau auf dem ersten bild. das ding das am kabelbinder am bildrand hängt  selfmade kettenführung



ah jetzt ja!
ich bring dir nächste woche mal mein bike vorbei, dann kannste da gleich weiter fetten. HD is ja fast nachbarschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2011)

ah ein "nachbar"  -musst nedmal bis hd! sparst noch so 12km  - kannst du solch eine leistung bezahlen? soviel liebe ist glaub ich unbezahlbar


----------



## chrisle (11. Juni 2011)

sowas nennt man dann nachbarschaftshilfe - die ist kostenlos !


----------



## fatz (11. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Was für Pampe schmiersch da am besten rein? Is ja schon übel das alles furz trocken is.



ist bei billigen lagern leider sehr oft so. da kannst so ziemlich alles an fett reinschmieren.
thermische belastung hast ja hier keine. sollte ned zu zaeh sein, sonst pappt's dann
irgendwo rum und schmiert nimmer. am besten ein 0815 abschmierfett (ausm landhandel 
oder autokramsladen) mit einem bissl motoroel verruehren, dass es ein bissl weicher wird.


----------



## wildermarkus (11. Juni 2011)

Und beim nächsten Lagerwechsel gleich Qualitätslager nehmen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Juni 2011)

ne, da geht dann der rahmen weg  entweder an einen bastler oder ich machs für den käufer noch selbst.


----------



## cytrax (11. Juni 2011)

Ah ok dann kann ich das Hochtemperatur Fett aus der Arbeit ned nehmen 

Nachdems ja bei uns im Moment eh kagg Wetter is hatte ich vor den Bock mal zu zerlegen und komplett abzuschmieren, kleinen Federgabelcheck bring ich auch noch hin aber an die komplett Zerlegung trau ich mich noch net hin. Hab bisher nur ein YouTube Video gesehn wie das funzt
http://www.youtube.com/user/HIBIKEvideo#p/u/5/NHleZ2e_P1c

und wil da ohne Kontrollblick von hinten ned rumpfuschen^^

@Andi, sagst bescheid wenn der RAhmen weg muss, da ich auf der suche nach nem Stereo Rahmen bin^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. Juni 2011)

ups , der andi is geistig schon wieder bei nem neuen rahmen .... diesmal ne andere marke im auge ????? `n  nuke vielleicht ..


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Juni 2011)

hehe, der andi war noch nie weg von nem neuen rahmen  aber nein, mangels probefahrten hab ich immer noch keine genaue vorstellung...  das mega find ich momentan nur geil!  in gelb mit blauen parts!

@cytrax: mach ich wenn irgendjemand vorbeiläuft und sagt ich geb dir dafür xxxxGENUG , dann kann er das rad mitnehmen und ich mach ihm noch n service  will heissen, für alle die es nicht wissen: ich wollte eigentlich kein stereo mehr fahren, bin aber aus verscheidenen gründen doch am garantierahmen hängen gebliben..


edith:
outdoorschraubing 




IMG_1477 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

rad ist fertig - bis aufs neue schaltwerk, das noch nicht da ist. vorerst issn altes von mir dran. und was auch noch fehlt is die ersatzbremse für vorn. sonst läufts wieder einigermaßen 
ah und bis auf exakt ein lager waren alle fettfrei!  - warum wundert mich das nicht? und der bolzen am rahmen, an dem die umlenkhebel sind ist durch ien gleitlager gelagert. und das ding lässt sich so bescheiden zusammenbauen und einbauen, dass sogar die alte konstruktion an der stelle besser war!


----------



## mtblukas (12. Juni 2011)

Sind gestern nach 6 Stunden Stau in Italien angekommen.

Bilder mach ich in den Thread " Zeigt her  eure Cubes"

Bis dann Lukas


----------



## cytrax (12. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> @cytrax: mach ich wenn irgendjemand vorbeiläuft und sagt ich geb dir dafür xxxxGENUG , dann kann er das rad mitnehmen und ich mach ihm noch n service  will heissen, für alle die es nicht wissen: ich wollte eigentlich kein stereo mehr fahren, bin aber aus verscheidenen gründen doch am garantierahmen hängen gebliben..




Hehe aso^^ Naja bin jetzt ne weile das Stereo von nem Bekannten gefahren und fands eigentlich nicht soo schlecht aber mal schauen wie das S-Works abgeht


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juni 2011)

..wieder aus willingen da - schön wars --- war um halb 4 mal am würfel stand - hab keinen oiram geseh´n ...!!???so - couch ruft !!!!!! ciao , k.


----------



## OIRAM (13. Juni 2011)

*wahrscheinlich sind wir aneinander vorbei gelaufen... 
ohne Bikeoutfit schaut man ja doch ganz anders aus... 
hast Du auch so ne aufblasbare CUBE TEAM Puppe bekommen... 
hängt jetzt in der Garage, neben dem Bike...

Willingen war o.k. ... eben sehr voll...
die von VOX ... naja, nicht jeder ist vom Fach (wie ich) und auf Fragen kann man vernünftig Antworten und sich für den Kunden ein wenig ins Zeug legen.

CUBE, SIGMA und PLATZANGST sind mir besonders Positiv in Erinnerung geblieben. 

DT-SWISS war sehr voll und die Leute ständig in Gespräche verwickelt... und bei LITEVILLE sind die Leihbikes nonstop unterwegs gewesen.

Das wahren meine Eindrücke von Willingen, komme, wenn nicht gerade im Urlaub oder an der Schippe, wie fast jedes Jahr, wieder.*


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juni 2011)

.... nee, so´n hemdchen zum aufblasen wollt´ich net ... verteilen die ja jedes jahr - und keiner weiss, wofür eigentlich ....!!??? 
komme auch jedes jahr wieder - normalerweise bin ich für 3 tage - mit bike da - da lohnt sich das auch wirklich . fahren , gucken , essen , shoppen ,wieder fahren , mit leuten treffen .... aber momentan klappt bes leider nur für 1 tag - und da ist die anfahrt von 3 std. schon recht lang - für ´n bisschen gucken und  was essen ... egal - war schon recht nett ... schönen freien montag noch !! die kati


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hehe aso^^ Naja bin jetzt ne weile das Stereo von nem Bekannten gefahren und fands eigentlich nicht soo schlecht aber mal schauen wie das S-Works abgeht



ne ist mir sicherheit kein schlechtes rad. alles nur eine frage der prioritäten


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juni 2011)

..war heut´endlich fahren , nachdem alle in willingen gestern ihr bike dabei hatten - nur ich nicht .... , hatte ich entzug !!! grad vor´m grossen regen wieder daheim gelandet !!! k.


----------



## Cortina (13. Juni 2011)

Zum ersten Bild fehlen jetzt noch die Platzangst Trailhunter Shorts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juni 2011)

undmein blauer giro hex inklusive gelb/blauen remedy handschuhen  - hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass sie da sind! der helm ist eifnach nur  .. genau wie die handschuhe!


----------



## wiesi991 (13. Juni 2011)

So war heute das erste mal im Bikepark Geißkopf - der FlowCountry-Trail is ja echt mal nett


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juni 2011)

@guido : ..is in arbeit !!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Juni 2011)

@Guido: Hab die KeFü mach nach Deinen Hinweisen nach ein / angebaut. Soweit so gut, bislang bei erster Ausfahrt verhaltensunauffällig.

Ich denke mal Ende der Woche werde ich damit mal nen "Rüttel"Trail runterpurzeln, mal sehen ob es was bringt und vor allem hält. Sollte aber.


----------



## cytrax (14. Juni 2011)

Bin grad auf der suche nach gscheiden Bike-Tools. Also Innenlagerwerkzeug, Kurbelabzieher...und sowas (das standard Werkzeug eben^^) kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Muss kein Köfferchen sein und sollte auch kein glumb sein. Bin eben nur etwas ratlos bei 25 Innenlager Werkzeugen 

Wäre sehr nett von euch wenn sich einer opfern würde und mir eine Liste zusammenstellen könnte.


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2011)

für deine shimano kurbel (du fährst doch deore, xt, blaaa...?) brauchst du nur vier dinge. zwei davon hast du schon: gummihammer (oke der is eigtl. inoffiziell - erleichtert manchmal aber einiges) und 5er inbus. was du noch brauchst ist der: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...zeug-zur-Kurbelmontage-LX-XT-XTR-2-von-2.html. du schraubst zu erst auf der linken seite die beiden 5er inbus schrauben auf. dann drehst mit dem oben den plastik"stöpsel" da raaus. danach kannst zärtlich mit dem hammer den linken kurbelarm runterklopfen. danach liegt der vielzahn frei und du kannst den rest auf die andere seite rausklopfen. jetzt gehts ans tretlager. dafür den hier: http://www.hibike.de/produkt/2c3733...2af6f/Pedro%27s%20Innenlager-Schl%FCssel.html lagerschalen losschrauben und fertig. der vom tretlager passt bei _fast_ allen gängigen mtb tretlagern. der obere "abzieher" funzt bei den meisten shimano kurbeln.


----------



## cytrax (14. Juni 2011)

jepp Shimano Deore XT FC-M770 Hollowtech II 44x32x22, 175mm, Press-Fit BB

gummihammer, check
5er inbus (wera-satz), check

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6978_Innenlager-Werkzeug-Shimano-Hollowtech-II-.html

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p5571{1}10001_Kurbelmontage-Werkzeug-TL-FC16-.html

ok bestell ich mit. es konnten nur 2 sein die so ne schnelle und perfekte antwort geben entweder du oder fatz  kurz und schmerzlos danke dir


----------



## Cortina (14. Juni 2011)

Bäääääää und STOP, wenn Du ein Press-Fit BB Lager hast kannst Du Dir das sparen https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6978_Innenlager-Werkzeug-Shimano-Hollowtech-II-.html

Ist doch richtig oder Andi  somit sinds schon drei aber ich hol mir meine Tipps auch von Andi


----------



## cytrax (14. Juni 2011)

Moment a mal i mach a foddo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (14. Juni 2011)

Moin,
für das Innenlager würde ich eher sowas empfehlen:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...nnenlagermontage-Hollowtech-II-LX-XT-XTR.html

Dann kannst Du das anschließend mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel wieder vernünftig anziehen (laut Cube für das Innenlager 35-50Nm). Profis wie Andi und Fatz machen das mit dem eingebauten Dremo im Unterarm, aber Leute, die nur gelegentlich schrauben, sollten besser auf einen Drehmomentschlüssel zurückgreifen. 

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## cytrax (14. Juni 2011)

soderle also bestellt hab ich noch nix, ausm warenkorb kann ichs ja noch löschen und nach fest kommt immer ab^^ drum such ich auch noch nen drehmo


----------



## Friecke (14. Juni 2011)

Das ist ein Hollowtech II 
Grüße,


----------



## Cortina (14. Juni 2011)

OK dafür brauchst Du den Schlüssel doch aber das ist auch kein Pressfit Innenlager 

Edit sagt Friecke war schneller 

Drehmomentschlüssel kann ich den empfehlen:

http://www.amazon.de/Proxxon-23349-Drehmomentschlüssel-MicroClick-30/dp/B000S7ZRYY


----------



## Deleted35614 (14. Juni 2011)

Andi hat noch was vergessen, das Sicherungsplättchen, daß verhindert, daß die Kurbel abfallen kann, dann braucht es auch meist keinen Gummihammer.
Das Plättchen findet sich zwischen den beiden M6 Klemmschrauben.


----------



## cytrax (14. Juni 2011)

Danke euch  da hab ich dann wohl was falsch rauskopiert. Aber drum kann man ja nachfragen. So jetzt gehts aber ins bett (hatte nachtschicht^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p6978_Innenlager-Werkzeug-Shimano-Hollowtech-II-.html



die blechschluessel sind scheibe. lieber sowas in der art:
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p19664_Innenlager-Werkzeug-BBT-19-.html
gibt's auch mit griff. hab meins vom rose


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2011)

ich bin  doch mal von der einfachsten variante ausgegangen.. geht beides. und des auf dem bild ist in der tat kein pressfit hat cube eh nur bei den carbon ams´en drin.
aber guido war ja ganz schnell an der notbremse   

ah und meiner meinung nach kannst dir drehmoment beim tretlager eigtl. schenken. richtig fest machen und gut is. abreissen wirst da schwer was und zu locker ises auch ned, wenn dus gscheid machst. den drehmoment dann eher bei den inbus schrauben. 12-15nm oder sowas..

edit: MÖP - cube verbaut "wahrlos" pressfit und ned nur bei carbon...ein punkt abzug.


----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ah und meiner meinung nach kannst dir drehmoment beim tretlager eigtl. schenken. richtig fest machen und gut is. abreissen wirst da schwer was und zu locker ises auch ned, wenn dus gscheid machst.


seh ich auch so. einfach zuwuchten und wenn's beim fahren knackt, richtig zu wuchten. 
ich fixier den schluessel gern mit einer gewindestange und ein paar fetten belagscheiben,
dann kannst ned abrutschen.

edit: zur vollstaendigkeit: ich hab den http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/xtreme-lagerschalenschluessel-sh-a/aid:228990


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2011)

genau... und wer schiss hat es nicht mehr aufzubekommen, der fixiert wie fatz, nimmt nen alten lenker etc. und nutzt das hebelgesetz


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Juni 2011)

Ich habe den hier. Leider hier i.M. ausverkauft.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a9827/tretlagerschluessel-shimano-hollowtech-ii-truvativ.html


----------



## fatz (14. Juni 2011)

der macht aber wie die anderen blechdinger gern macken ind die lagerschalen und laesst sich nicht fixieren


----------



## cytrax (14. Juni 2011)

Danke für die vielen tipps Also mit schrauben hab ich normal kein problem (hab 3 jahre bei deutz fahr gearbeitet^^) bin halt dadurch nur große drehmomente gewohnt 70+ ich mach sonst auch alles selber was machbar is und anständiges werkzeug is da halt ein muss.

so ich hab jetzt:






innenlager






kurbeldemontage





zahnkranzabnehmer 

und kettenpeitsche und sonstiges werkzeug hab ich auch. den drehmo möcht ich halt hauptsächlich wegen den lagern am hinterbau das ich die ned zu fest anzieh 

falls ich was vergessen hab bitte melden 

edit: zum FEST anziehen nehm ich halt mein großen drehmo


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Juni 2011)

Welchen Hintergrund hat eigentlich das weiß-rot-blaue Decor dass seit Jahren auf den schwarz-eloxierten Cubes zu finden ist ? Hat da jemand ne Idee oder noch besser das Wissen parat ?

Grüße 
LittleBoomer


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. Juni 2011)

sind die team farben (gewesen..) ab nächstem jahr, so hats zumindest auf der eurobike 2010 gehießen, hat sichs ausgeteamfarbt..


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2011)

Schön wars in Österreich . 3 von 4 Tagen feinster Regen . Ich kopier einfach mal aussm anderen Thread :



jan84 schrieb:


> So... Was macht man als Flachländer wenn man über das PfingstWE in die Berge wollte, der Wetterbericht aber beschissen ist?
> 
> Man ignoriert den Wetterbericht .
> 
> ...








grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkenkratzer (15. Juni 2011)

Mensch Jan, die Bilder sind der absolute Oberhammer! Und durch den Nebel sehen sie noch ein bisschen dramatischer aus. Habe gerade noch versucht herauszufinden, welches mein persönlicher Favorit ist. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden, sind alle genial


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2011)

danke


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Juni 2011)

WOOOOOOWWWWWWWW 

Extremst geile Bilder ! Und ich finds spitze, dass ihr den Regen habt Regen sein lassen und trotzdem alles gefahren seit. Wobei ich beim Wort fahren nicht sicher bin, eher die Physik ausgehebelt habt . Spektakulär ... da grinst man ja alleine vom Fotos angucken .

Einfach Toll !


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juni 2011)

Ich bin sprachlos und ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen an deinen Bildern  Die sind ja sowas von genial 
Meine Favoriten sind nach 100maligem rauf- und runter scrollen Bild 8 und 9. Die erinnern mich so an David gegen Goliath


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juni 2011)




----------



## cytrax (15. Juni 2011)

Spitzen Bilder


----------



## OIRAM (15. Juni 2011)

*Hammer, Hammer, Hammer, Bilder *


----------



## OIRAM (15. Juni 2011)

*So, mal was ganz anderes:

Was für Fotobearbeitungsprogramme für RAW benutzt Ihr, oder könnt Ihr empfehlen ?

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2011)

gimp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (15. Juni 2011)

ist sogar freeware, danke für den tip.


----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2011)

Also mir wurde schon mehrfach gesagt, dass Photoshop wesentlich besser sei und GIMP einen in den Wahnsinn treibt. Ich komme ohne Probleme zurecht und muss mich nicht mit Raubkopien rumschlagen . Für RAW-Dateien brauchst noch ein plugin, das ist aber kein Problem, einfach danach googeln. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## kubitix (16. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Für RAW-Dateien brauchst noch ein plugin, das ist aber kein Problem, einfach danach googeln.



UfRaw, ist das Gimp Plugin, also der Raw Konverter für Gimp.


----------



## Cortina (16. Juni 2011)

*Jan SUPER Bilder, Kompliment *

Wir waren jetzt zwei Tage am Grappa unterwegs und haben über 600 Bilder geschossen die ich hier leider nicht zeigen kann 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## jan84 (16. Juni 2011)

Weil Ihr zwei Tage unter massivem Einfluss von Grappa unterwegs wart ?


----------



## Cortina (16. Juni 2011)

Neee  der Kopf hat uns schon auch so von den vielen Kurven und der Hitze gedreht.

Die Bilder hat ein bekannter Bike Autor und Fotograf gemacht und da ist "Copyright" drauf  "only for private use"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (16. Juni 2011)

Man Jan, geile Bilder und natürlich allen Respekt vor Eurem Können.
So muß es wirklich noch mehr Spaß machen.......

@Cortina: Die Fotos sind doch privat, wenn Du sie hier reinstellst. Ich hoffe Du bekommst entsprechende Tantiemen wenn er die Fotos verkauft.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Friecke (16. Juni 2011)

Hammer Bilder, vielen Dank dafür, Jan!
Meine Favoriten sind die letzen 2. Das sieht schon mächtig steil aus. 

Besonders gelungen ist natürlich auch das Edelweiss Bild

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor Eurem Fahrkönnen.

Danke und Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## dusi__ (16. Juni 2011)

bilder + bericht :


----------



## xerto (16. Juni 2011)

Super Bilder jan 

wie findet ihr den solche trails?

zufall oder gezielt?


----------



## jan84 (16. Juni 2011)

Wobei die reale Steilheit auf den Bildern rüberzubringen ein Problem ist. So wirkt das letzte Bild z.B flacher als in der Realität, wohingegen das vorletzte Bild durch die Weitwinkelaufnahme steiler als in real wirkt. Wie auch immer, hauptsache es macht Spaß . 

@xerto:
Viel in Karten wühlen, Recherche im Netz und hier im Forum. Und dann halt Versuch macht kluch. Diese sehr technischen Wege lassen sich schlecht planen, da kann auch einfach mal ne Tageswanderung mit 20kg Rucksack (5kg + Bike ) draus werden... So wurden am letzten Tag am Tegernsee aus geplanten 1000Hm technischer Abfahrt nur 250Hm technische Abfahrt, einfach aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen. Die eigenltich geplante Abfahrt war so schmierig, dass man sie zu Fuß kaum hochgekommen ist. Ich bin dann mal ohne Bike 30Hm runtergelaufen und lag dabei 4 mal auf der Nase. Das kommt auf den Fotos halt nicht rüber . 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Bocacanosa (16. Juni 2011)

Geile Bilder, Jan!

Ich würde mir sowas von in die Hose schei**en, wenn ich da oben mim Bike wäre...


----------



## fatz (16. Juni 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> wie findet ihr den solche trails?


hat der jan ja schon etwas dazu gesagt. ein ganz nette quelle im netz ist die
seite von willi hofer www.bikerides.at (auf trialtouren klicken). die s-bewertung ist
allerdings mit vorsicht zu geniessen...
ansonsten topografische karten waelzen und bei schlechtem wetter mal eine
wanderung machen. da kannst im besseren fall dann gleich 2 trails scouten.
den einen beim aufstieg, den anderen runter zu.


----------



## jan84 (16. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Scouten klappt auch ganz gut beim Aufstieg mit Bike. Oft bietet es sich an einen potentiellen Abfahrtstrail nach oben durchzutragen. Wenn er nicht wie erhofft ist (zu leicht, zu schwer, ...) hat man meistens irgendwo anders am Berg noch einen "PlanB", den man nicht hat wenn man über Forstweg hochkurbelt. 
Gerade bei Wegen die auf der Karte grenzwertig (zu schwer, zu steil, zu ausgesetzt) aussehen find ichs hilfreich die erstmal von unten anzugehen, dann weiss man wo man dran ist. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (16. Juni 2011)

stimmt schon, aber wenn hinten ein forstweg raufgeht fahr ich dann doch lieber.


----------



## jan84 (16. Juni 2011)

Ist halt von der Situation abhängig. Wenns klar ist dass die Abfahrt geht oder aufjedenfall genommen wird ist der Forstweg sicher die angenehmere Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (16. Juni 2011)

*Noch mal für die Dämpferprofis...

Mit wie viel Nm zieh ich die Dämpferlagerschrauben fest ?*


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2011)

unten 12 oben 10. also wenn du von den schrauben sprichst, die den dämpfer da halten wo er hin soll... weil lager sind da keine


----------



## Cortina (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Mario,

weiß zwar nicht welche Du genau meinst aber schau mal hier:

Cube Drehmomente

Drehmomente_Deutsch_2011.pdf
Übersicht über Drehmomente für Cube Bikes

Grüße
Guido


----------



## OIRAM (16. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> unten 12 oben 10. also wenn du von den schrauben sprichst, die den dämpfer da halten wo er hin soll... weil lager sind da keine



Ja, genau die meinte ich. Danke


----------



## OIRAM (16. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> 
> weiß zwar nicht welche Du genau meinst aber schau mal hier:
> 
> ...



Ups, zu spät Aktualisiert. Sehr brauchbar und schon gespeichert. Danke


----------



## cytrax (17. Juni 2011)

Respekt an Bike Components  vorgestern bestellt und gestern Nachmittag schon da


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

echt geniale bilder , jan !!!!!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2011)

So ich fahr mal gen freiburg. sonntag ist ultra bike - mit mir und danach ne woche schauinsland, rosskopf, kandel, etc. mit den feinsten trails  Bis nächste woche  Gruß!


----------



## Cortina (17. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß und komm am Stück zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

@andi : viiiiel  spassssssssssssssssssss !!!! 

ach ja : ..guck mal im bekleidungs bikemarkt : da gibts handschuhe in blau , gelb , grün - deft gloves !!!! die würden doch wie a...auf eimer zum evoc passen ....


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

dumdidei - hab mir heut´die trailhunter in grün gegönnt !!!!  FREU !!!!!


----------



## chrisle (17. Juni 2011)

Nachmacher 
Die haben Guido und ich auch.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juni 2011)

.... vom guido wusst´ichs ja !!  der hat mich ja drauf gebracht !!


----------



## Cortina (17. Juni 2011)

.... vom chrisle wusst´ich es, er hat *MICH *ja drauf gebracht


----------



## tomsteg (18. Juni 2011)

Den Rat von Guido habe ich befolgt und den Beonicon weiter zum Kettenblatt verschoben und die Befestigung unter den Neoprenschutz gelegt.




Am Dienstag habe ich alles schön testen können. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht groß in Trails fahren, hatte auch keine Protektoren dabei. Es lief zu gut und den letzten Trail konnte ich nicht liegen lassen. In einem Bachbett hats mich dann aufgestellt. Ergebnis: Hanballen und zwei Rippen geprellt. Der Handballen ist mittlerweile nur noch farbig, aber die Rippen - die Hölle (ich schreib das ja nur, damit ich ein wenig bedauert werde  ). Am Bike ist nix bis auf dass ich vorsichtshalber neue Griffe montiere (eine Klemmung hat gelitten) und neue Handschuhe brauche ich auch.

Weiter oben war von Trailhuntern die Rede. Habt Ihr auch einen Link dazu? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hexenwerk (18. Juni 2011)

Armes PutPut. 
Gute Besserung


----------



## xerto (18. Juni 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Es lief zu gut und den letzten Trail konnte ich nicht liegen lassen. In einem Bachbett hats mich dann aufgestellt. Ergebnis: Hanballen und zwei Rippen geprellt. Der Handballen ist mittlerweile nur noch farbig, aber die Rippen - die Hölle (ich schreib das ja nur, damit ich ein wenig bedauert werde  )..



Ich will der Erste sein der Dich intensiv bedauert. Mein Mitleid und die besten Wünsche für Deine Genesung, 

Du weißt ja, Mitleid bekommt man geschenkt, Neid muss man sich hart erarbeiten 

Edit sagt, ich war zweiter


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juni 2011)

Ei, Ei ... Du armes TukTuk ...


----------



## tomsteg (18. Juni 2011)

Ahhh das tut schon gut. Danke .
Gut dass das Wetter heut nix ist, aber morgen juckts mich dann doch wieder. Aber wenn man ned gscheidt schnaufen kann.


----------



## cytrax (18. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ei, Ei ... Du armes TukTuk ...



Tuk Tuk


----------



## tomsteg (18. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Tuk Tuk


hat ja nur eine 35mm Federgabel, aber immerhin mit Steckachse und ordentlich Federweg. 
Aber kein Vergleich mit einem Cube


----------



## OIRAM (18. Juni 2011)

*@ tomsteg

Ich glaubs erst, wenn ich n Bild sehe. 
Um was betteln, das kann ja jeder.

Sirrah73 hat sein Flickenwerk auch todesmutig ins Netz gestellt.

Nee, alles Quatsch, Gute Besserung

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juni 2011)

@tomsteg : auch mein mitleid ist dir sicher 
link zur hose hab ich net , aber google doch einfach  unter platzangst trailhunter
schöne we - die kati


----------



## Cortina (18. Juni 2011)

@tomsteg Gute Besserung auch von mir 

Das ist die Trailhunter von Platzangst:

Grüße
Guido


----------



## jan84 (18. Juni 2011)

Noch einer vom Achensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Juni 2011)

Ok Jan, jetzt reicht's. Rückt sofort die Antigravitationsreifen raus, die ihr von der NASA habt ... und gebt die mir .


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juni 2011)

...jemand ne schwarze durolux rca mit 160 fw  zuhause vergammeln und möchte sie an mich verkaufen .. ????????


----------



## mzaskar (19. Juni 2011)

ich bin so frei


----------



## jan84 (19. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...jemand ne schwarze durolux rca mit 160 fw  zuhause vergammeln und möchte sie an mich verkaufen .. ????????



In weiss gammeln bei mir noch ne 160er Durolux TAD und ne 170er Lyrik MiCoDH vor sich hin . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (19. Juni 2011)

@jan : schreib mir doch zur  lyrik mal was genaueres per pn - aber nur nötig , wenn sie schwarz ist ..


----------



## jan84 (19. Juni 2011)

Sorry, auch weiss .


----------



## Cortina (20. Juni 2011)

@mzaskar, wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück?

Wie wars in FRoooonkreich? Videos hatten wir ja schon aber Fotos noch nicht 

Grüße
Guido

PS: nur noch 39 mal schlafen


----------



## dusi__ (20. Juni 2011)

@ jan :  welches baujahr hat die lyrik ?


----------



## jan84 (20. Juni 2011)

2010. Denke aber dass ich sie als Ersatzgabel liegenlassen werde. Verkauf wird sich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen, da sie optisch doch "einige" Gebrauchsspuren hat . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (20. Juni 2011)

@Spuri, Willkommen zurück!!

@Jörg, Deine Stütze ist doch auch ein KS i950-r, oder? Ich wundere
mich nur, warum Dein Zug vor der Stütze unter den Sattel läuft, und 
bei meiner dahinter. Ich denke dahinter läuft der Zug ohne Verdrehung,
aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.

Wie ist das denn bei den anderen KS -r Stützen Treibern?

Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Juni 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> @Jörg, Deine Stütze ist doch auch ein KS i950-r, oder? Ich wundere
> mich nur, warum Dein Zug vor der Stütze unter den Sattel läuft, und
> bei meiner dahinter. Ich denke dahinter läuft der Zug ohne Verdrehung,
> aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.



Ne, ich hab ne i900R ... da ist die vorne. Aber Du hast Recht, die Kabelführung ist suboptimal.


----------



## Cortina (20. Juni 2011)

Der Jörg hat ein neues Benutzerbild...*ERSTER*


----------



## fatz (20. Juni 2011)

wurd auch zeit. 


@spuri: willkommen zurueck in der virtuellen welt


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab ne i900R ... da ist die vorne. Aber Du hast Recht, die Kabelführung ist suboptimal.



Nachtrag: Was halt nicht so gut ist, ist dass man mit den Protektoren manchmal am Kabel hängen bleibt. Ich denke ich werde mir mal überlegen eine Führung zu basteln, die das Kabel weiter hinten hält.


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Juni 2011)

hi,
ich wollte mir auch eine Kindshock kaufen. Zugegeben, ich habe mich deswegen noch nicht wirklich infomiert. Aber  da ich hier ja grad zwei Owner am Rohr habe:
Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede zwischen der 900 und der 950 ? Ausser dem Preis natürlich ? 

Danke und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @mzaskar, wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück?
> 
> Wie wars in FRoooonkreich? Videos hatten wir ja schon aber Fotos noch nicht
> 
> ...



Frankreich war schön


----------



## OIRAM (20. Juni 2011)

*@ LittleBoomer

die i900 hat einen Sattelversatz von 30mm, die i950 nicht, dafür zusätzlich ne doppelschraubenklemmung, für den Sattel.

Da kommen Aug / Sep neue Modelle von Kind Shock, mit bis zu 150mm Hub und in neuen Farbcombis.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## jan84 (20. Juni 2011)

Heute fürs Scratch ne Reverb und zwei 2.1er RacingRalph  in der leicht-Variante (sehen in der Totem super aus ) gekauft... Frammersbach kann kommen .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Da kommen Aug / Sep neue Modelle von Kind Shock, mit bis zu 150mm Hub und in neuen Farbcombis.
> 
> *


----------



## jan84 (20. Juni 2011)

Auf die Kindshockdinger würde ich glaubich nicht warten. Ich glaube bei den Stützen macht es einfach noch keinen Sinn welche aus einer "ersten Serie" zu kaufen. Zuviele Kinderkrankheiten...

J


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Juni 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> hi,
> ich wollte mir auch eine Kindshock kaufen. Zugegeben, ich habe mich deswegen noch nicht wirklich infomiert. Aber  da ich hier ja grad zwei Owner am Rohr habe:
> Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede zwischen der 900 und der 950 ? Ausser dem Preis natürlich ?
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Sattelversatz hat ja Mario schon geschrieben. Ich glaube 900 oder 950 ist abhängig von der Sitzposition, wobei ich mir heute die 950 kaufen würde.

Wichtig ist aus meiner Sicht nur, dass es die Remote ist. Das ist schon super angenehm die Hand im Trail nicht vom Lenker nehmen zu müssen. 
Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Juni 2011)

Danke schön für die Infos.

Grüße

LittleBoomer

Auf dass das Wetter jetzt mal wieder besser wird und nicht schon der Herbst kommt, da der Sommer ja schon im Frühling war.


----------



## Cortina (21. Juni 2011)

*mzaskar, SUPER Fotos, da bekomm ich sogar Lust auf Badeurlaub und das wo ich kein Strand Fanatiker bin 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## dusi__ (21. Juni 2011)

oder du vergisst einfach die KS und legst die paar euro mehr an und holst dir ne ordentliche reverb. ich finde sie ist auf jeden fall viel wertiger verbaut und macht einen solideren eindruck als ne KS. ich bin völlig begeistert von meiner. allein wegen dem bequemeren auf und absetzen vom rad


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> oder du vergisst einfach die KS und legst die paar euro mehr an und holst dir ne ordentliche reverb.



Vielleicht interessiert's: hibike hat die Preise Reverb nochmals reduziert http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/tn/m-1/g-1/n4dd6318c6ccfb/c1/show.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (21. Juni 2011)

Leider hat die Reverb nur 125mm im Gegensatz zur angekündigten neuen KS mit bis zu 150. 
Ich habe eigentlich auch keine Lust zu warten, bis diese tatsächlich verfügbar ist und würde mir sofort eine Reverb kaufen WENN es sie OHNE Remote gebe.


----------



## jan84 (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn man dann noch DIMB mitglied ist sinds bei hibike nur 195 Euro. Fair . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch DIMB mitglied ist sinds bei hibike nur 195 Euro. Fair .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



oh ja, das ist nicht zu vergessen . 6% auf alles - außer Tiernahrung ... ehhh Shimano.


----------



## mzaskar (21. Juni 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Leider hat die Reverb nur 125mm im Gegensatz zur angekündigten neuen KS mit bis zu 150.
> Ich habe eigentlich auch keine Lust zu warten, bis diese tatsächlich verfügbar ist und würde mir sofort eine Reverb kaufen WENN es sie OHNE Remote gebe.



Ich fahre die Reverb selbst, vielleicht willst du ja meine Meinung lesen oder auch meine konfusion  wenn nicht einfach ignorien 

A) 125 mm sollten in der Regel genügen, sofern man nicht eine CC mässige Sattelüberhöhung fährt.

B) wieso ohne Remote? Gerade die Fernbedienung macht das ganze so benutzerfreundlich. Auch kannst du die RS in jeder Höhe fahren. Heisst die Höhe im Trail (Gegenanstieg) ändern und bei Bedarf schnell wieder ändern .....
Geht meines Erachtens nur wirklich gut mit dem Remotehebel


----------



## dusi__ (21. Juni 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Leider hat die Reverb nur 125mm im Gegensatz zur angekündigten neuen KS mit bis zu 150.
> Ich habe eigentlich auch keine Lust zu warten, bis diese tatsächlich verfügbar ist und würde mir sofort eine Reverb kaufen WENN es sie OHNE Remote gebe.



also ich weiss ja nich aber ich brauche bei meinem bike grad ma die 125mm und bin damit schon voll zufrieden. im gegenteil würde ich die 150mm für das stereo schon als zu viel empfinden.

ich musste die gabel 5mm anheben und dann war die position perfekt.

ich sehe für mich keinen grund für 2,5cm mehr

und dann siehts so aus  :


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Juni 2011)

hmm.... bei H&S gibts die Reverb schon immer für den Preis..
mal schauen, wie und wann ich die Euronen übrig habe....

Dann wäre doch noch eine feste Sattelklemme sinnvoll. Wieso heißt das Ding eigentlich Sattelklemme ? Sie klemmt doch die Stütze und nicht den Sattel.
OK, Stützenklemme hört sich eher nach einem Schimpfwort an......na Du alter Stützenklemmer......

Grüße und nochmals danke für die Infos...

LittleBoomer


----------



## chrisle (21. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Reverb selbst, vielleicht willst du ja meine Meinung lesen oder auch meine konfusion  wenn nicht einfach ignorien
> 
> A) 125 mm sollten in der Regel genügen, sofern man nicht eine CC mässige Sattelüberhöhung fährt.
> 
> ...



Zu a) 
Ich fahre ein 20" und bin 1,84m. Von uphill zu Downhill variiere ich im Extremfall um 13-14cm. 
Im Normalfall variiere ich um genau 12cm, d.h da ist keine reserve mehr. 

Zu b)
-sieht furchtbar aus mit dem Kabelwirrwarr von Sattel bis Lenker. Bin froh das wenigstens ein Kabel bei mir durch den Rahmen geht und der Rest am Unterrohr kaum sichtbar ist
-zu viel schnick schnack am Lenker, habe die Revelation - sprich bereits einem Hebel fürs Sperren der Gabel. Am Vorbau klebt das Garmin und jetzt soll rechts noch ein Hebel? Dann kann man wirklich von Cockpit sprechen. 
-Hebel am Sattel reicht dicke aus, es kann mir doch keiner erzählen, dass er die Höhe genau dann verstellt, wenn ein Griff zwischen die Beine nicht möglich ist oder ein großes Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt. Gibt ja genug ks Fahrer. Ein Freund fährt auch die KS und wird sich die neue wieder kaufen. Und zwar ganz bewusst ohne Remote. 

Am Ende: eine Frage des Geschmacks bzw. des Komforts. Klar ist es praktisch am Lenker, aber allein die Kabelei ist doch schon ein klares Contra für alle denen Design wichtig ist.


----------



## mtblukas (21. Juni 2011)

Stützenklemmer..


----------



## dusi__ (21. Juni 2011)

mh, dann mach doch einfach den poplock von der revelation ab. 

poplock braucht man im gelände eh nicht und is meiner meinung nach auch nur contraproduktiv (wenn man nicht gerade mal einen rennrad fahrer jagen möchte der vor einem einen berg erklimmt)

aber unter den gegebenheiten greif zur KS  dann klappts auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomsteg (21. Juni 2011)

Melde mich aus dem Invalidenstatus zurück zu den Bikern. Meine Rippen sind nicht gebrochen, nur geprellt und die blauen Flecken werden schon alle gelb. Fazit aus dem Sturz: Man sollte nicht mit aller Gewalt einen Trail (zu schnell) versuchen, obwohl die Konzentration nach einem langen Arbeitstag und späten 900hm deutlich nachlässt.

Meine kaputten Handschuhe habe ich durch einen Specialized BG Ridge Vollfinger-Handschuh ersetzt und die angeschrammte Klemmung des Griffes hat neuen ODI Ruffian Lock-On Bonus Pack Griffen weichen müssen. Eigentlich wollte ich die Klemmung nun nach innen verlegen, aber die ODI Griffe haben jeweils zwei und eine schöne Endkappe. Am besten ist aber die Gummimischung des neuen Griffs - jetzt kann man wirklich von einem Griff sprechen.
Das habe ich jedenfalls heute bei einer Minirunde als Schnauferltest für meine Rippen feststellen können.

Zur Belohnung für die entgangenen Touren durch Blessuren fahren wir nächstes Wochenende nach Serfaus mit einer geführten Tour am Sonntag. Ich werden hier oder im Bilderthread berichten.


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juni 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Melde mich aus dem Invalidenstatus zurück zu den Bikern. Meine Rippen sind nicht gebrochen, nur geprellt und die blauen Flecken werden schon alle gelb. Fazit aus dem Sturz: Man sollte nicht mit aller Gewalt einen Trail (zu schnell) versuchen, obwohl die Konzentration nach einem langen Arbeitstag und späten 900hm deutlich nachlässt.



Na, wenigstens nichts gebrochen und bei dem Rest ... ach - hinterher ist man immer schlauer .

Da wünsch ich Dir mal jetzt gute Fahrt


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Man sollte nicht mit aller Gewalt einen Trail (zu schnell) versuchen, obwohl die Konzentration nach einem langen Arbeitstag und späten 900hm deutlich nachlässt.


wo hat's dich denn gebretzelt?


----------



## tomsteg (22. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wo hat's dich denn gebretzelt?


Kurz vor dem Parkplatz der Spatenau (Hochries) auf dem (Fuß-)Weg neben der Forststraße. Es war spät am Abend und fast niemand unterwegs, dann kann man da schon mal reinfahren, wenn man kann .


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2011)

wenn du wuesstes was wir so alles fahren, wenn keiner unterwegs ist.  
aber so wild ist der weg normal ned. da hast wahrscheinlich echt pech gehabt oder wirklich ned aufgepasst.


----------



## jan84 (22. Juni 2011)

Man stürzt immer nur "schlimm" auf Wegen die "garnicht so wild" sind...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (22. Juni 2011)

> Man stürzt immer nur "schlimm" auf Wegen die "garnicht so wild" sind...


Geht mir genauso, die Konzentration lässt nach und Zack...
Wann kommen endlich die Bilder der Totem mit den 2,1er Reifen?!


----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Man stürzt immer nur "schlimm" auf Wegen die "garnicht so wild" sind...


stimmt auch wieder. am uebelsten gelegt hat's mich bis jetzt auf einem
lkw-tauglichen forstweg. 1/2 backblech streuselkuchen und ein fetter bluterguss
im oberschenkel. wie das genau abgegangen ist weiss ich bis heut nicht.


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Juni 2011)

So ähnlich gings mir auch auf der langen abschüssigen Zufahrt zur Klinik. Ewig breit und asphaltiert. Da hab ich ein bischen in den Himmel geschaut und dann direkt in den Asphalt. Aber es war nicht weit in die Notaufnahme und mit dem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein konnte ich da sogar hinlaufen......jaja die Konzentration machts...


----------



## Bocacanosa (22. Juni 2011)

Der "kleine Ronny" hat sich eben mal Karten fürs Rammstein-Konzi gegönnt...


Also fällt Metallica am 09.07.11 für mich aus.


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juni 2011)

..... jemand zufällig ne slx rumliegen , die er loswerden möchte ....?????? 
 p.s. schöne frankreich  photos !! 


rammstein   is sssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper geiiiiil !!!!!!!


----------



## LuetteB (22. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich gestern abend auch noch hingepackt ;-) war alles voller schlamm und bin dann im Trail bergab aufn Baumstumpf zugeschliedert, gegengelenkt und dann natürlich mit dem Ende des Lenkers auf der anderen Seite am Baum hängengeblieben :-/  naja Ende vom Lied: Ab über den Lenker und den hang 3 m runtergerutscht. ABer es hat alles irgendwie der Rucksack abgefedert:-D. einzige verletzte stelle war natürlich nur diese 1 cm briete stelle zw. Langarmtrikot und Langfingerhandschuh :-/    Dann aber immer wieder drauf aufn Hobel und weiter  Bis denn

An alle Verletzten: gute Besserung


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Juni 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, die Konzentration lässt nach und Zack...
> Wann kommen endlich die Bilder der Totem mit den 2,1er Reifen?!


ich stürze nur über andere...
die Bilder will ich auch sehen...
von heute Morgen...ich finde es einfach schön auch wenn es kein CUBE ist.


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juni 2011)

schönes "grünes" bild !! 
ach ja : tataaa - heute eingetroffen !!


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... jemand zufällig ne slx rumliegen , die er loswerden möchte ....??????
> p.s. schöne frankreich  photos !!
> 
> 
> rammstein   is sssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper geiiiiil !!!!!!!



Hier! 
Werd dir im Laufe des Tages eine PN schicken mit Fotos, etc.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Cortina (22. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Man stürzt immer nur "schlimm" auf Wegen die "garnicht so wild" sind...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



*FACK und zur allgemeinen Belustigung anbei der Beweis, simpler Weg und voll niedergebretzelt 

Hätte ins Auge gehen können, links gehts ca. 100m senkrecht runter 





Eigentlich wollte ich nur den Trail anbeten 

Grüße
Guido

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. Juni 2011)

Hoppla  Das war aber eine sehr spontane Anbetaktion  Hat bestimmt weh getan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> von heute Morgen...ich finde es einfach schön auch wenn es kein CUBE ist.


  Gerade deshalb ist es hier ja auch genau richtig...



Dämon schrieb:


> ich stürze nur über andere...


 Vorgestern wäre es beinahe ein Schäferhund gewesen, der plötzlich die Seiten wechselte. Aber dem ist erkennbar genau so die Muffe gegangen....als er das schubbernde, rubbelnde große Etwas genau auf sich zu schlittern sah.  Ging ja noch mal gut - bei einer simplen Bordsteinkante hatte ich mich mal "verbremst". Ja, es ist wirklich immer "nur" diese kleine fiese Augenblick.....



Cortina schrieb:


> Hätte ins Auge gehen können, links gehts ca. 100m senkrecht runter


 Glück gehabt - der "Augenarzt" (altenattiv auch der Chirurg in der Notaufnahme) hätte sonst ein weiteres Fully von Dir bekommen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Glück gehabt - der "Augenarzt" (altenattiv auch der Chirurg in der Notaufnahme) hätte sonst ein weiteres Fully von Dir bekommen.



Ja Guido ... Du solltest sparsamer mit Deinen Fullies umgehen  Nicht dass Du dann den 601er mit nem Dreirad runterfahren musst ...


----------



## Cortina (22. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ..altenattiv auch der Chirurg in der Notaufnahme) hätte sonst ein weiteres Fully von Dir bekommen.



Dafür zahle ich nix, meine bessere Hälfte arbeitet dort 



barbarissima schrieb:


> Hoppla  Das war aber eine sehr spontane Anbetaktion  Hat bestimmt weh getan



Der rechte Oberschenkel ist mittleirweile schon wieder gelb und das rechte Knie auch schon wieder verheilt.
Ich hatte zum Glück Protektoren mit, man kann sie ja genau im Foto auf dem Rucksack erkennen 

@Jörg, ich hab ja immer noch das Singlespeed


----------



## dusi__ (22. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> man kann sie ja genau im Foto auf dem Rucksack erkennen


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Der rechte Oberschenkel ist mittleirweile schon wieder gelb und das rechte Knie auch schon wieder verheilt.
> Ich hatte zum Glück Protektoren mit, man kann sie ja genau im Foto auf dem Rucksack erkennen


 
Das ist doch der besondere Rucksack, oder 

 Der gehört natürlich auch gut geschützt


----------



## Cortina (22. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich nicht, der hat sogar seinen eigenen eingebauten Protektor aber dopelt gemoppelt hält besser


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2011)

Deuter?


----------



## cytrax (22. Juni 2011)

Hilfeeeeeeeeee Weltuntergang  Gerade noch rechtzeitig zuhause gewesen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2011)

so aehnlich hat's bei mir heut auch ausgesehen. 200hm unterm gipfel den notausgang genommen.
mistberg! das ist schon der zweite versuch und mit dem gleichen abbruchgrund.....


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juni 2011)

*Ich habe mir die kleine Runde Gott sei Dank geschenkt  Es kam extrem schnell und extrem heftig 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich habe mir die kleine Runde Gott sei Dank geschenkt  Es kam extrem schnell und extrem heftig
> 
> *


 
 Und es sage keiner - er war nicht gewarnt.....aber das bei Dir sieht echt krass aus....bei uns ist es gerade erst durch....aber so was ...


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juni 2011)

Und der Grill ist samt Holzkohle weggeflogen


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Juni 2011)

naja, solange noch keine Steaks drauf waren....
Trotzdem mein Beileid. Ein Sommer ohne Grill ist wie ein MTB ohne M


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juni 2011)

Danke schön  Aber der Grill lebt noch  Hat aber einige Beulen abgekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (22. Juni 2011)

suedoestlich von rosenheim hat's heut so aehnlich ausgesehen. bei mir daheim hat's zum glueck nur stark geregnet.


----------



## cytrax (22. Juni 2011)

Morgen 7uhr, auf ein neues^^


----------



## Cortina (22. Juni 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Deuter?


Jepp, Deuter Protector 

Ja das sieht ja mal heftig aus bei Euch. Wer keinen Grill mehr hat ist gerne bei uns eingeladen. Mein plastik Fully wäre bestimmt samt Hühnchen weggeflogen


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2011)

Wau, alles noch ganz bei dir? Moment muss mal schauen, ob meine Markise noch da ist ....


----------



## mzaskar (22. Juni 2011)

Yepp noch da  aber ein tischtuch fehlt


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2011)

...... hier nur (...) extrem starke regenfälle gewesen - aber ohne sturm . gut so ! ab samstag solls wieder trocken werden - und bleiben . dann gehts nach stromberg auf den flowtrail - FREU !!!! gut´nacht , k.


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2011)

Hier noch ein letztes Bild  Eine Minute bevor es los ging  Sieht schon irgendwie beeindruckend aus


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2011)

wau, was ein es Bild


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Juni 2011)

*...und hier in München war so gut wie nix also Unterhaching.
Der Wind ging wie verrückt, kurz Regen und dann wars wieder vorbei 

kleines Make up 







*


----------



## jan84 (23. Juni 2011)

Sehr schönes Tandem, mit absolut angemessener Ausstattung . Wobei ich das 2step an der Gabel nicht nachvollziehen kann, Angst dass das Vorderrad steigt ?


grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (23. Juni 2011)

So, im Marathon-Trim für Sonntag . 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## cytrax (23. Juni 2011)

@ Ostwandlager, SERH SCHÖNES TANDEM  

Kann mir jemand ein GPS mit Bikefunktion empfehlen? So um die 200 rum. Bin heute 2 Stunden Umweg gefahren da ich mich verfahren hab


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2011)

*@Osti*
Sag mal Klaus, ist das ein Laternchen an der hinteren Sattelstütze* 

*


----------



## Cortina (23. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hier noch ein letztes Bild  Eine Minute bevor es los ging  Sieht schon irgendwie beeindruckend aus


Bärbel was hast Du uns da runter geschickt. Bin in Bozen und hier geht die Welt unter


----------



## dusi__ (23. Juni 2011)

@ jan : was denn für ein marathon?


----------



## jan84 (23. Juni 2011)

Frammersbach. Wobei ich nur halbe Sachen mache und nur die Mittelstrecke (1600Hm) fahre...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel was hast Du uns da runter geschickt. Bin in Bozen und hier geht die Welt unter


 
Ach herrje  Bleib im Haus, oder halt dich gut fest! Nicht dass es dir geht wie meinem Grill 

 Aber wenn du noch eine Hand frei hast, dann könntest du ja vielleicht ein paar Fotos machen


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juni 2011)

besserung ist schon in Sicht, bei uns scheint schon wieder die Sonne und zum Sonntag sind sogar 30C° gemeldet.


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Osti*
> Sag mal Klaus, ist das ein Laternchen an der hinteren Sattelstütze*
> 
> *



*Ja, aber gehört nicht zum radl sondern ist eine Solar Garten Lampe...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juni 2011)

sieht aber cool aus, währe doch mal was anderes.


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juni 2011)

..hab auch gedacht :" huch ,  er hat ein laternchen am bike .".


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2011)

Wäre mal ne echt coole Rückleuchte gewesen


----------



## cytrax (23. Juni 2011)

Verrücktes Wetter. Eben noch ein Gewitter mit üblem Platzregen und jetzt strahlender Sonnenschein  

Na dann steht der Tour morgen ja nix mehr im Weg  (Hoffentlich hälts auch^^)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Verrücktes Wetter.


 ja genau - ich habe heute meinen Oktavia auf einem Feldweg bis zu 
den Schwellern versenkt.....weil da immmer nur eine Pfütze war.
Diesmal sind wir "versunken"....und hatten kein 4x4. 
20 Minuten Zeit, hochgekrempelte Hosen und die Feldsteine der gesamten Umgebung haben uns die Weiterfahrt ermöglicht. 
Man oh man....das war ein Krampf.....


----------



## OIRAM (23. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ja genau - ich habe heute meinen Oktavia auf einem Feldweg bis zu
> den Schwellern versenkt.....weil da immmer nur eine Pfütze war.
> Diesmal sind wir "versunken"....und hatten kein 4x4.
> 20 Minuten Zeit, hochgekrempelte Hosen und die Feldsteine der gesamten Umgebung haben uns die Weiterfahrt ermöglicht.
> Man oh man....das war ein Krampf.....



hätte Ihr mal besser doch die Bikes genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (23. Juni 2011)

Laterne am Sattel...

Haben da schon welche die Lampen an ... 

Und wenn schon, dann muß vorne auch eine dran, wegen der StVO...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juni 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> hätte Ihr mal besser doch die Bikes genommen...


 genau das habe ich auch gedacht... 
War in der Tat so eine "Art" Abkürzung, die ich neulich noch mit dem Bike
gefahren bin..... Mit dem "Auto" muss man eben "außen" rum....

Aber irgendwie macht das auch stolz - wo Andere den Automobil-Club angerufen hätten....hatten wir noch jede Menge Spaß..
und letztlich uns selbst befreit....


----------



## cytrax (23. Juni 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein GPS mit Bikefunktion empfehlen? So um die 200 rum. Bin heute 2 Stunden Umweg gefahren da ich mich verfahren hab



Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Cortina (23. Juni 2011)

Ich komm aus der Branche und sag Dir mit 200 Euro machst Du nicht viel außer Du benutzt OSM Karten.
Ansonsten kostet schon ne gescheite Karte um die 200 Euro


----------



## cytrax (23. Juni 2011)

Ok dann maximal 400 da muss es doch was geben


----------



## Cortina (23. Juni 2011)

Da kann man schon was bekommen, Antwort per PN


----------



## cytrax (23. Juni 2011)

Wunderbar  

Ich hab nämlich kein Bock mich ständig in unbekannten Wäldern zu verfahren


----------



## jan84 (23. Juni 2011)

Das schult den Orientierungssinn .


----------



## barbarissima (23. Juni 2011)

Nicht wirklich  Ich verfahre mich seit Jahren und würde ohne mein Navi gleich wieder spurlos im Wald verschwinden


----------



## mzaskar (23. Juni 2011)

's Nächtle 

@Barbarisima

ich komme dich dann suchen  so ein AMS gefällt mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (23. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mich beim Bund auch schon immer verlaufen  das Problemchen haben die auch nicht behoben


----------



## xerto (24. Juni 2011)

mal ein gutes navi   klick mich
hier musste mal kucken weil es ab und zu noch preiswertere tagesangebote gibt.  

ich fahr grundsätzlich ohne navi, weil ich meine orientierungfähigkeit nicht verlieren möchte sondern eher erweitern. ich orientiere mich wie ein pfadfinder an der himmelsrichtung, und einen kompass habe ich als app. 


zum zweiten sind wir in der gruppe viele heruntergeladene trails schon falsch rum gefahren oder sind trails gefahren die sehr langweilig sind. das wäre mir selbst organisiert nicht passiert.


----------



## dusi__ (24. Juni 2011)

das edge 800 steht auf der "haben will" liste ganz oben. hat das einer von euch im hochalpinen raum in gebrauch?  

das es hier im "flachen" funktioniert is mir klar. nur ich würd gern wissen wie es aussieht in den bergen. hab da unterschiedliche sachen gelesen. antwort auch gern per PN  hab da noch ein paar fragen


----------



## xerto (24. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> das edge 800 steht auf der "haben will" liste ganz oben. hat das einer von euch im hochalpinen raum in gebrauch?



bei uns in der gruppe haben 10 leute das edge 800. hiermit wurde schon alles gefahren, von alpen bis nordsee. es ist funktionell weiter zu empfehlen. ob alle gewünschten features vorhanden sind, kannst du auf dieser seite   überprüfen

auch das 705 ist nicht sclecht,


----------



## dusi__ (24. Juni 2011)

es ging mir auch darum das mich das gerät auf diversen wanderwegen lotsen kann. da wir des öfteren unbekanntes terrain befahren ist es schon von vorteil das mich ab und an mal jemand an die hand nimmt 

ist das edge was das angeht genau genug?

edit : hab auch das eTrex 30  gefunden. sieht ja auch nicht verkehrt aus.


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2011)

Bis auf 1-2m sind die Geräte genau bei guter Wetterlage, habe selbst das 705 seit gut 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit, im übrigen wenn jemand die Richtung eines Tracks nicht erkennt hat er sich noch nicht richtig damit beschäftigt.


----------



## fatz (24. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Bis auf 1-2m sind die Geräte genau bei guter Wetterlage


wenn du in einem engen tal steckst moecht ich die 1-2m sehen. da wird's dann
oft deutlich schlechter. allerdings isses meist immer noch ausreichend.


----------



## st-bike (24. Juni 2011)

Umwege erhöhen die Ortskenntnis.


----------



## floggel (24. Juni 2011)

Genauigkeit ist sicher, wenn überhaupt, das geringste Problem. Man muss wissen, dass man sich mit dem Edge nicht wie auf einer Karte orientieren kann um eine Übersicht zu bekommen bzw. dass das unendlich mühsam wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (24. Juni 2011)

floggel schrieb:


> Man muss wissen, dass man sich mit dem Edge nicht wie auf einer Karte orientieren kann um eine Übersicht zu bekommen bzw. dass das unendlich mühsam wäre.



was aber auch fuer die meisten anderen mit briefmarkendisplays ausgestatteten gps-geraete gilt.


----------



## Cortina (24. Juni 2011)

Der edge 800 ist so ziemlich der größte Schmarrn des es zum *Navigieren* gibt. Das ist ein top *Trainingscomputer*!
Der zeigt nicht mal die maximale Höhe an oder wie xerto schon richtig erkannt hat er zeigt die Trackrichtung nicht an und man fährt unweigerlich in eine Falle.


----------



## dusi__ (24. Juni 2011)

mhh, dann will ichs doch nich mehr haben  

ich brauch alternativen.


----------



## j.wayne (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem GPSmap60S  super zufrieden. Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man aber auch nicht ins Maul. 
Ich benutz die OSM Karten weil mir die originalkarten ehrlich gesagt doch um einiges zu teuer sind.
In meiner Gegend gehts sogar von den Wegen, aber jetzt gehts nach Südtirol und da siehts schon etwas aufgeräumter aus. Aber ich denk mir wird das schon reichen und zum Planen gibts ja auch andere Mittel und Wege.

Was mir da nicht so gefällt ist der Fahrradhalter, der sieht etwas arg luftig aus und verdreht sich auf ruppigen Wegen schon schnell. Auch is mir die Befestigung vom Gerät am Halter etwas unsicher, bis jetzt hab ichs noch net verloren aber ein ungutes Gefühl is da.


----------



## fatz (24. Juni 2011)

fuer mich hab ich noch nichts besseres gefunden als meinen loox n560 pda. der hat wenigstens ein
vga-display und was fuer karten damit laufen ist nur von der eingesetzten software abhaengig.

die dinger gibt's im moment bei ebay zum schnaeppchenpreis.


----------



## dusi__ (24. Juni 2011)

strunzi lässt grüßen? 

hab grad paar recht positive beriche über das GPSmaps 62st gelesen. 
das muss man mal verfolgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (24. Juni 2011)

Das schöne an den Geräte is halt das man da nimmer auf die Garmin Karten angewiesen ist und sich auch andere draufziehn kann.


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juni 2011)

...hat denn niemand ne schwarze , d urolux rumliegen ??? die rca version mit 120-160 .... möööönsch , hier treiben  sich doch sooo viel leute rum , und keiner mag eine loswerden ... und nen gutes angebot für ne slx ( bis 60 incl. versand - MIT innen lager - das ganze gebraucht !!) wär´auch super ) ... würde mich echt aufheitern  bei dem regen da draussen -- es schüttet - so ein mist .


----------



## barbarissima (24. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß, der Guido mag den edge 800 nicht  aber ich liebe ihn  Meiner sagt mir auch, wenn ich in die falsche Richtung fahre


----------



## floggel (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Edge. Wollte nur darauf hinweisen, was man sich von dem Gerät nicht versprechen sollte. Für meinen Einsatzzweck ist er ideal.


----------



## fatz (24. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> strunzi lässt grüßen?



der st*r*untzi bist du. der mann heisst stuntzi ohne *r* 

ansonsten ja. als alter haecker lass ich mir nicht die freiheit nehmen die software zu
verwenden, die ich will


----------



## blutbuche (24. Juni 2011)

..........


----------



## mzaskar (24. Juni 2011)

Ich nutze das GPSmap62st. Bin sehr zufrieden damit und die Empfangsleistung und Genauigkeit sind ausreichend. Es ist etwas schwerer und Grösser als andere aber auch sehr robust. Ich nutze es auf Wanderungen, mit dem Bike und im Winter auf Touren mit dem Snowboard. 

Dazu habe ich aber immer eine Karte dabei und meine Uhr verfügt über Höhenmesser und Kompass


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juni 2011)

Also, ich hab das Oregon 450 mit OpenMTBMap Karten Deutschland und Alpen.

Geht gut, Karten da OSM Abkömmling umsonst (!), das Gerät robust, allen möglichen SchnickSchnack dabei. Preislich denke ich ganz ok, das Display ist bei ungünstiger Sonneneinstrahlung etwas schwer zu lesen. Hatte aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie dramatisch Sichtprobleme.


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du in einem engen tal steckst moecht ich die 1-2m sehen. da wird's dann
> oft deutlich schlechter. allerdings isses meist immer noch ausreichend.


So enge Täler kann es gar nicht geben...
Fackt ist doch das ein Navi sehr hilfreich sein kann, von Modellen und Kartenmaterial mal abgesehen.
Ich nehme es überwiegend als Trainingscomputer und ab und an um Strecken nachzufahren.

Christian der den ganzen Tag den Flur gestrichen hat.


----------



## fatz (24. Juni 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Karten da OSM Abkömmling umsonst (!),


aber zumindest kostenlos.    im ernst: wo viele leut hinkommen sind sie ganz ok.
zum trails scouten oder fuer gegenden wo wenig los ist kannst die osm-karten den hasen 
geben.



> das Display ist bei ungünstiger Sonneneinstrahlung etwas schwer zu lesen. Hatte aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie dramatisch Sichtprobleme.


die displays sind halt eher klein und haben recht mickrige aufloesung. plan da mal deine
alpenueberquerung unterwegs um. und ja, ich steh dazu. ich fahr ohne papier. mit allem 
wenn und aber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (24. Juni 2011)

Ich lass mich da mal überraschen was der Guido für mich hat . Da ich nächstes Jahr meine erste Alpenüberquerung machen werde und kein Ötzi werden möchte nur weil ich zu blöd bin und den Weg nicht finde


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> aber zumindest kostenlos.    im ernst: wo viele leut hinkommen sind sie ganz ok.
> zum trails scouten oder fuer gegenden wo wenig los ist kannst die osm-karten den hasen
> geben.
> 
> ...



Kartenmaterial kann ich nur für Mittelgebirge beurteilen. Da ist die Quali gut. 
Für unsere Tagestouren, die ich alle in Mapsource vorplane und auf's Navi hochlade, reichts. Für mehr habe ich auch immer eine normale Karte im Rucksack. Zum Routen neu programmieren und umplanen ist das Gerät nicht so konfortabel.


----------



## Cortina (24. Juni 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich weiß, der Guido mag den edge 800 nicht  aber ich liebe ihn  Meiner sagt mir auch, wenn ich in die falsche Richtung fahre



Wie erkennst Du denn beim edge800 in welche Richtung ein Track aufgezeichnet wurde wenn Du ihn aufrufst 
Auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juni 2011)

Oh man ... Wetterbericht für morgen angeschaut ... nur Regen, Regen, Regen . Was soll das Bitte ? Naja ... am Sonntag soll es dann wenigstens ok werden. Und am Montag ... Sonne pur, 31 °C ... klar müssen wir ja auch wieder arbeiten.

Ich glaube, da muss ich am Montag einfach mal früher aus dem Büro verschwinden  ...


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (24. Juni 2011)

Morgen steht bei mir sowieso Wartung und Pflege auf dem Programm. Da ist zu schönes Wetter eher nervig. Und Sonntag geht es dann in den Wald


----------



## jan84 (24. Juni 2011)

Viel schlimmer sind die 37 Grad die für Dienstag angesagt sind...


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2011)

.... und ich hab uuurlaauuubbbb


----------



## cytrax (25. Juni 2011)

GLÜCKWUNSCH  und viel Spaß 

Ich hab Nachtschicht und bekomm vor September wohl kein Urlaub


----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2011)

so mal wieder was zum angucken. so ziemlich der erste trail des jahres im maerz. fuer die schneemenge
erstaunlich trocken. hat leider etwas gedauert mit dem schneiden. und weil mein stereo nur mal hin und
wieder am rand rumliegt und sonst nur lv und schlucht zu sehen ist hier.
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/25564087"]First trail of the year on Vimeo[/ame]
@osti: das war der steig, den ich meinte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (25. Juni 2011)

super video 

die fahrtechnik mit den umsetzen sieht immer so leicht und locker aus 

vielleicht liegt es am fahrrad und nicht am fahrer


----------



## dusi__ (25. Juni 2011)

@ fatz : ok habs kapiert 

nettes video 

wird wohl doch ein Garmin 62st
erscheint mir als gute all round lösung mit ein paar mehr features.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2011)

Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> Morgen steht bei mir sowieso Wartung und Pflege auf dem Programm. Da ist zu schönes Wetter eher nervig. Und Sonntag geht es dann in den Wald


 
Heute war mein Sonntag - war eben im Wald....
Wir haben zwar auch noch 1 Woche frei - aber 37° brauch ich nicht wirklich.....heute waren es knapp 15° - wird ´ne ganz schöne Umstellung.
Schönes WE Euch Allen - wir Grillen heute mit Kumpels....

PS: Schönes Video....gefällt....auch der Sound....


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Schönes WE Euch Allen - wir Grillen heute mit Kumpels....




Danke, guten Hunger und trink einen für uns mit


----------



## cytrax (25. Juni 2011)

Kurze Frage, MUSS der Staubabstreifer Ring so ölig wässrig sein? Is die rechte Seite. Die linke Seite war nur dreckig und trocken^^ Kann ich da jetzt bei beiden seiten Fox Float Fluid draufgeben?


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2011)

@fatz : video is schön geworden !!  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Juni 2011)

@ Fatz: Schönes Video, schöner Flowtrail . 
@cytrax: Ich gehe davon aus, dass es bei Fox genauso ist: Die sollte auf beiden Seiten Ölgetränkt sein. Mit dem FoxFluid machst also nichts falsch.


grüße,
Jan


----------



## cytrax (25. Juni 2011)

@ Jan, danke dann hab ich ja nix falsch gemacht. Jetzt läuft se auch wieder wie ne eins. Das Schmatzen is jetzt auch verschwunden, kam wohl von dem öl-wasser Gemisch.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @tigerlili : das bild vom schmetterling ist echt genial . hab auch noch eins - allerdings nur von nem pfauenauge ...


Ich hab auch vorigen Sommer einen "erwischt" ......


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2011)

...admiral , oder ??? 

...der soll erstmal einer werden ..


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich hab auch vorigen Sommer einen "erwischt" ......


 
Wow  tolles Bild  Das muss man sogar mit Bild zitieren, weils so schön ist.

@Kati: Aus Deiner Raupe wird auch nochmal ein Schöner werden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juni 2011)

Yapp! Der ist schon Admiral - Kubitix erst Captain....
Und Dein "kleiner" sieht aus- wie ein Fussel von einem Handfeger.
Kaum zu glauben, dass daraus so schöne Tiere werden können.
Ja - die Natur ist schon wunderbar....


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Hier noch ein par Bilder vom neuen:

















Wie gewünscht im Cube Talk


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Juni 2011)

*...ach das WE war wieder richtig schön










*


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juni 2011)

Ihr seid schon gut mit dem Tandem unterwegs  und ein schönes Plätzchen zur Rast habt ihr euch auch ausgesucht .


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juni 2011)

Morsche Jungs und Mädels 

melde mich hiermit noch in einem stück zurück aus freiburg. es war ne super geile "lange" (9tage) woche mit allem was das herz begehrt (und nicht begehrt).

zum negativen:
- wetter war teilweise echt grenzwertig, mit sturm und hagel und blaa
- marathon hatte eben dieses wetter und das hat mir meine netto zeit leider vermiest!
- schaltwerk schon wieder hin 
- so viele räder gefahren, die besser waren als meins  (aber nein, trotzdem noch einigermaßen glücklich)

pooositiv, und das überwiegt zumindest inhaltlich deutlich!
- wetter war zwischen durch mal oookk 
- marathon lief zwar ********, dank regen, wind, 7grad, hagel, nebel, schnee(!), etc. ABER zeit gehalten mit ~1:46 (44km/900hm/~25km/h) und das bei den scheiss bedingungen, somit wars ne bessere platzierung. gesamtrang 61./1243 und in der altersklasse netto 12./~45 und bei den amateuren meiner klasse 4./~34 also ganz nett 
- es waren mal wieder die super mega haaaaaaammmer flow und durchschüttel trails! ohne spaß,freiburg is da echt ein mecka! nächstes cube treffen dann dort! von gardasee änlichen abfahrten mit großen losen steinen bis wurzel und flow tracks alá seasons und follow me aaaaalles dabei! summa summarum haben wir 6200hm gemacht, und das an 5 tagen mit so lala wetter - insofern 
- ich hab das was ich ausgegeben hab locker wieder reingeholt, da ich auf der expo am samstag vor ner woche den "bahnrekord" bei so nem virtuellen trainer aufgestellt hab und somit nen 200 euro gutschein von nem ortsansässigen laden gewonnen hab mit outdoor und bikeklamotten von maloja,etc.
- und natürlich spaß spaß spaß

bildsche vom rad nach dem rennen und so und es sieht sauberer aus als es is 

erstmal impressionen  vor dem start des kids cup samstags




IMG_1500 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

jetzt zum dreckigen  sonntag after race -natürlich kam nach dem duschen die sonne raus...




IMG_1562 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr




IMG_1567 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr




IMG_1568 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr




IMG_1569 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


ah und kati: scheinbar warst du zu langsam helm und handschuhe sind neu abgestimmt!




IMG_1571 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

servus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedal41 (26. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch Andi3001 ,

 führ die erfolgreiche Teilnahme hier beim Ultra Bike . Tolle Bilder und super Bericht . Wetter war echt bescheiden , kann ich nur bestätigen und heut so ein schöner Sommertag und mir bricht ne Schraube beim richten vom Bremsgriff , nach einem Sturz von gestern 
Trotzdem , freut mich das es dir so gefallen hat .



Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2011)

..... so , letzte bilder vom frosch , bevor er seine gabel zum service abgeben muss ...  ..... schön wars heut ´!!!


----------



## dusi__ (27. Juni 2011)

@ andi : glückwunsch.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

Applaus für den Andi  wleche Bikes waren den besser


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch Andi und jetzt ab zum Putzen 

Der schöne neue Helm, das geht ja gar nicht....


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

@andi:
hersniche glueckwurscht auch von mir!


noch was zum thema 36er kb's ausm bilderthread:


mzaskar schrieb:


> fährst du die SLX oder hast du eine andere "umgebaut"?


truvativ stylo. gibt's als 2fach oder 3fach. hab's aber in einzelteilen gekauft
und aus einem 42er shimano dh-kb einen bash gebaut.


> immo fahre ich eine XTR 3-fach Kurbel. und würde die, wenn es denn Zeit wird, auf 2-fach umbauen. Da ich aber mit dem bike auch zur Arbeit fahre brauchs êin 36er. Nun weiss ich nicht ob îch ein spezielles KB brauche ....


na ein 36er halt. weiss jetzt grad ned ob die xtr aus der reihe tanzt, aber sonst kannst da
normal wild mixen. bei meiner fahr ich ein deore 22er (hat die gleiche zahnstellung wie das
originale aluritzel, kost fast nix, lebt ewig und das gewicht kann ich verschmerzen) und ein 
36er von truvativ.
fuer so um die 30km/h rum dahinfahren langt das 36er. wenn du schneller willst, gibt's ja auch noch 38...


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juni 2011)

Hier kann man ganz nett spielen und den Unterschied der Zähnezahl rechnen lassen :
http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm


----------



## Tigerlyli (27. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich hab auch vorigen Sommer einen "erwischt" ......



Lauter Makrofotografien hier, toll  Wir brauchen noch einen Fotografenthread 

Ich hab auch noch einen:




Aurorafalter (männchen), auch eher selten, da er nur im Frühjahr vorkommt, der gute lebt nur zwei bis drei Monate. Für uns hier war es der letzte, den wir dieses ja erwischen konnten. Aber jetzt kommen ja Schachbrettfalter und Co. Ich hoffe, ich schaffe es morgen früh auf Beutefang zu gehen 

Grüße
Michele


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

*Boaahhh das letzte Bild is ja mal genial 

...und das Bokeeeeeeeeeh LECKER

Mit Dir gestern hätte die Runde drei Tage gedauert...wegen dem Fotagrafieren 

und was die Brille betrifft, Mama hat angefangen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerlyli (27. Juni 2011)

Drei Tage? Du bist aber ein lustiger Mensch    Das Foto vom Aurorafalter hat ja schon gute 2h gedauert  

Ja, meine Mama hat die aber in hässlich *duck und weg* 

Grüße
Michele


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

...auch noch wa s nettes


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

der schwan ist aber etwas unterbelichtet
so schaut's besser aus:


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

na vielleicht etwas zu leuchtend


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

... bei  meinem sieht man die wasserperlen besser ...


----------



## fatz (27. Juni 2011)

na dann halt nochmal mit wassertropfen und weniger leucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

jepp , so´s gut


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Andi und jetzt ab zum Putzen
> 
> Der schöne neue Helm, das geht ja gar nicht....



der war, ebenso wie alles andere am selben abend sauber  ah ne, das rad, was von jemandem glücklicvherweise mitgenommen wurde, und mir stattdessen das fully mitgebracht hat, sieht noch so aus  najaaa

DANKE AN ALLE 

@mzaskar: och einiges... speci sx, intense 6.6, speci demo, santa nomad, c´dale prophet,und soweiter..


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juni 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


>


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

@andi :    gratulation zum marathon platz !! is doch gut !!!!!
und : ...waren die alle wirklich besser , als dein cube - das is doch sicher ne lüüüge !!!


----------



## Cortina (27. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...waren die alle wirklich besser , als dein cube - das is doch sicher ne lüüüge !!!



Die waren nicht besser als sein CUBE, sondern besser als ER 


OK...hast was gut


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juni 2011)

Da fehlt ein 951; Nomad carbon und natürlich, das beste überhaupt, ein Helius


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juni 2011)

ich will ein fahrrad und kein bergabroll-gerät  Nomad carbon klingt zwar toll, kommt mir aber solang es die alu variante gibt nicht in die tüte und DEIN helius sieht zwar nach wqas aus,aber allg. mag ich die dinger rein optisch schon GAR ned.. aber fehlen nochh paar andere räder,najaaa...

und ja guido  is scho guuut  (wobei das sogar stimmt  die räder müsste ich erst mal an die grenzen bringen(wobei ich das ohne sie ausgiebiger gefahren zu haben nicht beurteilen kann), das cube beweg ich da schon lang..)


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juni 2011)

da verpasst du was  

ich habe lange zwischen Nomad C und Helius geschwankt ..... 

aber da ich nun mal zu der eher schwereren Biker Kategorie gehöre und ich schon immer ein N wollte ...... 

ansonsten finde ich das Nomad C geil, besser als das Alu Nomad und ich bin beide gefahren 

aber der Preis für die ganzen N's ist da auch schon in der Kategorie .... schwindelerregend


----------



## blutbuche (28. Juni 2011)

...so´n frosch is auch net zu verachten ... duckundweg ....


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Juni 2011)

Apropos Frosch! Die find ich ja mal Klasse:

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radjacken/pearl-izumi-zephrr-jacket-screaming-yellow/16473.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (28. Juni 2011)

...die is aber neon GELB !!!!!!!  so , wie die : ......  aber trotzdem genial !!!!


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...die is aber neon GELB !!!!!!!  so , wie die : ......  aber trotzdem genial !!!!



Noch nie nen gelben Frosch gesehen???


----------



## blutbuche (28. Juni 2011)

doch , pfeilgiftfröschchen


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juni 2011)

Oh man .... warum müssen Dienstreisen so früh anfangen . Das ist ja noch vor dem "zu Bett gehen" ... aber schon hell draußen und die Vogelwelt hat schon das ein oder andere zu erzählen.


----------



## Cortina (29. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß  bin Gott sei Dank aus Mozart City wieder zurück.


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> doch , pfeilgiftfröschchen



nein, der postfrosch!


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Viel Spaß  bin Gott sei Dank aus Mozart City wieder zurück.




*Hey du warst in Salzburg???
Da hätten wir aber ein Bier trinken können...
*


----------



## Cortina (29. Juni 2011)

Schade, hatte ich aber geschrieben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8461935&postcount=5188

und hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8463092&postcount=5192

Nächstes mal melde ich mich voher bei Dir 

Grüße aus Treviso - falls jemand in der Nähe ist 
Guido


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Juni 2011)

*mist übersehen

so letztes Make up: Neue Bremsleitungen, neuer Sattel und Hörnchen für die bessere Hälfte...




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2011)

Wo ist die Laterne


----------



## fatz (29. Juni 2011)

welche laterne? das hat doch jetzt eine rahmeninnenbeleuchtung

@osti: bisserl steil die hoerner, oder?


----------



## jan84 (29. Juni 2011)

Is sonst jemand aus der illustren Runde hier noch beim Megaavalanche am Start ?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Juni 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> welche laterne? das hat doch jetzt eine rahmeninnenbeleuchtung
> 
> @osti: bisserl steil die hoerner, oder?



*...muß noch eingestellt werden*


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juni 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Is sonst jemand aus der illustren Runde hier noch beim Megaavalanche am Start ?
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



crap! nächstes jahr  drei bekannte sind dabei


----------



## blutbuche (29. Juni 2011)

postfrosch - für fatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. Juni 2011)

Der sieht aber nicht gesund aus


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2011)

der is grad aufgewacht und macht morgen gymnastik


----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Der sieht aber nicht gesund aus



isser auch ned. die vieher sind saugiftig. da gibt's welche, denen wenn du einen
blasrohrpfeil uebern ruecken rubbelst, dann ist das ding toetlich giftig. ziemlich
uebles zeug. laehmt nur die muskeln. der rest funzt weiter, bis du erstickt bist.


----------



## dusi__ (30. Juni 2011)

dann sollten wir uns alle abgewöhnen alle frösche abzulecken die wir im wald und umgebung finden


----------



## Cortina (30. Juni 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> dann sollten wir uns alle abgewöhnen alle frösche abzulecken die wir im wald und umgebung finden



dusi, machst Du das etwa immer noch 

Aus denen von fatz beschriebenen Gründen lass ich lieber die Finger davon und benutz was anderes


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2011)

..ich küsse jeden einzelnen .. ...aber nur die grünen


----------



## fatz (30. Juni 2011)

wie war noch gleich der witz mit dem frosch am wegrand? 




Cortina schrieb:


> Aus denen von fatz beschriebenen Gründen lass ich lieber die Finger davon und benutz was anderes


geht scho  . darfst nur ned farbenblind sein. die gefaehrlichen sind alle recht bunt.
obwohl ich mir ned mal sicher bin, ob das zeugs einem beim essen was tut. kann
aber auch sein, dass es beim erhitzen harmlos wird. also alle froesche vor dem 
kuessen sicherheitshalber braten. dann ist auch kein ehec dran....

falls sich wirklich wer dafuer interessiert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfeilgiftfrosch


----------



## Tigerlyli (30. Juni 2011)

Sollte ihr hier einem Pfeilgiftfrosch über den Weg laufen, braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Man vermutet, dass das Gift über giftige Ameisen auf die Aussenhaut transportiert wird, wenn die Ameisen gegessen werden. Somit sind Pfeilgiftfrösche in Gefangenschaft in der Regel ungiftig.  
Ob so ein kleiner Frosch allerdings schmeckt, wage ich zu bezweifeln  

Grüße
Michele


----------



## dusi__ (30. Juni 2011)

http://youtu.be/XWN3OXTsMlw


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Juni 2011)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

...kicher ..


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

...wo is der spuri ?? war da net wa smim bike event ????? haaaaloooooooooooo, spuuuuuriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Juli 2011)

Der Homer ist echt klasse zum Thema rausgesucht - komisch, kann mich an diese Folge gar nicht erinnern. Ertse Anzeichen von Alzheimer. 
Wer weiß - aber heute war hier in Frankfurt (Oder) endlich mal ein Event in Sachen Bike. Leider kein MTB - aber trotzdem war ich da. 
Mit unserem "Olympia-Stützpunkt" sind wir ja in Sachen Rennradsport gut dabei - leider überholen die Asse unsereins immer wieder auf den normalen Strecken.... 
Ein Grund mehr für mich - die "Flucht" in den Wald anzutreten. 
Da ist man wenigstens vor diesen Semiprofis halbwegs sicher...
und Sabine Spitz und Co. werden sich nicht ins Flachland "verfahren" 
*Sehenswert war die Veranstaltung Allemal...die sonstige "Prachtmeile" im Zentrum war heute stillgelegt....*



*Die Etappe der 32. Oder-Rundfahrt geht direkt durch das Herz der Stadt*



*Erst die jüngeren Talente...*











*Etrwas später die "Halbstarken"....*







*Und am Abend wurde "ernst" gemacht.....50 Runden...immer die Prachtmeile hin und her...aber das ginge ja noch.*







*An die Kondition ging da sicher schon eher der Berg ... *
*gleich nach dem Grenzübergang (Stadtbrücke) zu Polen...*
*hier in der "Wiederruntervariante"...*



*Scheitelpunkt der Bergkuppe war gleichzeitig Wendestelle....*
*

*

Leider waren recht wenige Schaulustige vor Ort - ein Punkt sicher die schlechte/dürftige Werbung im Vorfeld.
Der Stadtsender filmte wie blöde - im Nachgang werde ich mich wohl oder übel im Fernsehen sehen müssen. 
Jedenfalls war es Recht unterhaltsam und ich wünschte wir hätten so etwas hier öfter im Programm. Für MTB ist hier übrigens 1x im Jahr das 
Rennen auf den "Drachenberg". Da habe ich auch schon mal überlegt - aber das ist doch ganz schön heftig - für so einen Laien wie mich!
Aber vielleicht schaffe ich wenigstens mal davon Fotos zu machen.
Schönen Abend in die Welt - aus dem Osten. 

PS: Kati - die Bilders hochladen dauert.... Leider nur Nokia.....Handsprechknipse mitgenommen....


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

.......is ja schon gut  ... 
die kinder sitzen auf den teilen , wie´n affe auf´m schleifstein ... aber ich kann rennrädern eh nix abgewinnen . hatte vor etlichen jahren  mal  eins .mein vater dachte , mir was gutes damit zu tun , weil er früher radrennen gefahren ist .. aber nach 1 monat hab ichs wieder verkauft ..ne ne , nix für mich ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber wie gesagt hier sieht man das Öfter. Haben in der Stadt den erwähnten Stützpunkt in Sachen RR und ganz gute Radsport-Clubs. 
Im Flachland ist MTB nicht so - sagen wir sportmäßig auszuüben. 
Das ist dann eher Hobby - und / oder Semiprofi. Richtige Sponsoren oder Vereine sind mir hier nicht bekannt. Lustig anzusehen war es trotzdem.
Und irgendwie hat es mich sogar motiviert - auch mal wieder per Muskelkraft in die Pedale zu treten....und das ist doch die Hauptsache!  Spaß muss es machen.....und ich grüße auch RR- Fahrer - und manchmal grüßen die auch zurück.  Allerdings kommt das wegen meiner Streckenführung nur auf den Zufahrtswegen zum eigentlichen Teil meiner Ausfahrt vor.


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

ja , grüssen tu´ich die auch ..


----------



## Tigerlyli (1. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ja , grüssen tu´ich die auch ..


Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, wieso grüßt eigentlich niemand? Die Rennradfahrer hier sowieso nicht (da geht es mir aber wie Kati, ich mag die einfach nicht), aber auch die meisten MTB'ler nicht... Sowas regt mich immer tierisch auf 

Grüße
Michele


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2011)

...also bei mtb´lern hab ich da kein problem , grüssen eigentlich bisher immer alle ...


----------



## dusi__ (1. Juli 2011)

naja hier grüßen se auch nich, die gucken nur angewidert wenn man schlamm verschmiert an denen vorbei fährt. die haben wohl angst das n wenig dreck an ihre frisch rasierten rennradbeine kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> naja hier grüßen se auch nich, die gucken nur angewidert wenn man schlamm verschmiert an denen vorbei fährt. die haben wohl angst das n wenig dreck an ihre frisch rasierten rennradbeine kommt.


 Nicht alle sind so.....
Möglichkeit 1: Die sind total ausgepowert & in das Training vertieft.
Möglichkeit 2: Die sind notorische Egomanen und grüßen gar niemanden im Alltag.
Möglichkeit 3: Die haben auf den 45 km vor Dir schon 2343x gegrüßt.
Möglichkeit 4: Die halten sich für die einzig "wahren" Sportler & denken MTB- Fahrer sind nur so zum Spaß auf einer gemütlichen Feierabendrunde.

Mit 1-3 kann ich gut leben, lediglich die 4. sind die A*****löcher.
Und auch die sollen doch einfach in Ihrer Arroganz weiter fahren....man merkt sich das...und beim nächsten Platten von denen grüßt man um so freundlicher beim "vorbeifahren"....
Was soll´s - ärgert Euch nicht weiter darüber. 
Ich grüße halt ---- und werde oft genug mit einem lächelnden Rückgruß belohnt....den Rest einfach ignorieren, und denken es ist sicher Möglichkeit 1-3.....
Es gibt auch ganz Nette......


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind, wieso grüßt eigentlich niemand? Die Rennradfahrer hier sowieso nicht (da geht es mir aber wie Kati, ich mag die einfach nicht), aber auch die meisten MTB'ler nicht... Sowas regt mich immer tierisch auf



Die Rennradler hier in Italien sind so arrogant, die grüßen sich nicht mal untereinander 

MTB'ler in den Bergen grüßen eigentlich immer. 
Habe aber auch festgestellt, dass mit abnehmender Höhe auch die Grußfreundlichkeit abnimmt


----------



## cytrax (2. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Die Rennradler hier in Italien sind so arrogant, die grüßen sich nicht mal untereinander



joar klar, is doch alles konkurrenz bei denen


----------



## Pedal41 (2. Juli 2011)

Wie jezt , ihr mögt keine RR- Fahrer , böse Maidle und Bube......

Also ich fahre beides gerne , so ein schönes langes Bergsträsschen hoch mit dem RR macht einfach Laune.
Hier bei uns fahren die meisten auch beides und gegrüsst wird auch 


Grüsse und schöne Touren am WE mit oder ohne , na ihr wisst schon...

Gildo sang ...... ich hab euch alle lieb


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Juli 2011)

Pedal41 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre beides gerne , so ein schönes langes Bergsträsschen hoch mit dem RR macht einfach Laune.
> Hier bei uns fahren die meisten auch beides und gegrüsst wird auch


 Genau das fiel mir Gestern auch noch so ein, dass es Leute gibt, die beides fahren. Und genau die "grüßen" auch....was Du mir ja bestätigt hast. 
Gibt hier auch Läufer / Jogger die grüßen....das sind auch die, die Beides machen.... Aber wenn im Hochsommer die Radwege, Waldwege usw. in der Ferienzeit total von den Saisonsportlern überfüllt sind, kann es schon mal etwas vernachlässigt werden.....
Meist treffen sich ganzjährig schon die bekannten Gesichter und/oder das Equipment verrät den kleinen Unterschied.... 
Radler ohne Helm und in Jeansjacke sind wohl eher auf dem weg zur Arbeit....und sehen es nicht so als Hobby / Sport. 
Aber irgendwie ist das auch in der motorisierten Bikerszene immer mal Thema gewesen. Heizer grüßen Cruiser nicht und / oder eben doch usw. 
Ist also kein reines MTB- Problem und überall zu finden.
Mit zunehmenden Schlechtwetter steigt hier meist auch wieder die Anzahl der Grüßer....egal ob RR oder MTB......, 
weil der gegenseitige Respekt dann scheinbar äqietschvalent zunimmt!
Also was soll´s.......und den Spaßfaktor einer schönen Hausrunde mache ich nicht an der Anzahl der Grüßer aus....
und Ihr doch ganz sicher auch nicht......Ride on! (aber lasst die Sonne wieder frei!)


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juli 2011)

ja , sonne wäre gut !!! hier siehts allerdings nicht danach aus - nieselregen und wind ... da kann ich am nico die kurbel tauschen - auch schön .. naja - sinnvoll ... es grüsst , die kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerlyli (2. Juli 2011)

Dann sind wohl nur hier alle unfreundlich, von den MTB'lern, die mir heute begegnet sind, hat keine zurück gegrüßt, ein einfaches Kopfnicken würde mir ja schon reichen...

Bei uns im Naturschutzgebiet bin ich ab und an mit dem Bike und oft mit meiner Kamera unterwegs. Mit Kamera werd ich eigentlich von jedem gegrüßt (Radfahrer, Wanderer, Jogger etc.), mit Bike so gut wie nie 

Unfreundliche Mitmenschen...

Grüße
Michele


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2011)

Weil meine Beste ja keinen Account hat ... muss ich mal für sie angeben ...

die neuen Geburtstagserrungenschaften:

Nie mehr pumpen 





und für den sicheren Tritt die Women Carver ... 





Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Dann sind wohl nur hier alle unfreundlich, von den MTB'lern, die mir heute begegnet sind, hat keine zurück gegrüßt, ein einfaches Kopfnicken würde mir ja schon reichen...
> 
> Bei uns im Naturschutzgebiet bin ich ab und an mit dem Bike und oft mit meiner Kamera unterwegs. Mit Kamera werd ich eigentlich von jedem gegrüßt (Radfahrer, Wanderer, Jogger etc.), mit Bike so gut wie nie
> 
> ...



Also wer ein so hübsches Mädel nicht grüßt ist selbst schuld.
Oder davon eingeschüchtert.

Ich glaube RR grüßen MTB-Faher nicht, weil sie schlichtweg Schi$$ vor Ihnen haben ob des martialischen Aussehens, der unbändigen Kraft und der wilden Entschlossenheit, alles niederzuringen, was ihnen in den Weg kommt.

Jawohl ! So schauts nämlich aus ! Ätsch !

Grüße Euch alle....


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Juli 2011)

Tina alles gute zum Geburtstag ich wünsche.....


----------



## kubitix (2. Juli 2011)

Hi JÃ¶rg,

bitte an Tina weiterleiten.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4mJL-O5djg"]YouTube        - âªHappy Birthdayâ¬â[/nomedia]

Susanne und Stefan


----------



## Tigerlyli (2. Juli 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Also wer ein so hübsches Mädel nicht grüßt ist selbst schuld.
> Oder davon eingeschüchtert.


Hola *rot anlauf* Tja was soll ich dazu nun sagen 

 

@Tina, auch von mir unbekannterweise 



Grüße
Michele


----------



## OIRAM (2. Juli 2011)

*


LittleBoomer schrieb:



			Ich glaube RR grüßen MTB-Faher nicht, weil sie schlichtweg Schi$$ vor Ihnen haben ob des martialischen Aussehens, der unbändigen Kraft und der wilden Entschlossenheit, alles niederzuringen, was ihnen in den Weg kommt.

Jawohl ! So schauts nämlich aus ! Ätsch !

Grüße Euch alle....
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Vortrefflich gesagt / geschrieben...  

Auch aus NRW alles Liebe und Gute zum  

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Juli 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Also wer ein so hübsches Mädel nicht grüßt ist selbst schuld....


 


Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Hola *rot anlauf* Tja was soll ich dazu nun sagen


 
 Wo er recht hat...... Auch von mir würdest Du ganz sicher nebem dem gewünschten Kopfnicken ein Lächeln bekommen.....und wenn es nur ein ganz Kleines wär.... Schämen sollten die sich da bei Euch 
Aber wenn wieder mal "Ungrüßer" unterwegs sind - freue Dich einfach schon unterwegs auf die netten Mädels & Jungs hier im Forum....

Den Geburtstagsgrüßen schließe ich mich natürlich auch an....ich habe auch mitgesungen....


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2011)

Tina sagt Danke für die lieben Geburtstagsgrüße und -lieder


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute und Herzlichen Geburtstag  


das mit dem Singen lasse ich lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

happy birthday , tina !!    die schuhe werden dir sicher gut dienste leisten !!!


----------



## cytrax (3. Juli 2011)

Happy Birthday Tina!!!


----------



## CAPITO (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte an meinem AMS 100 Lenker oder Vorbau, evtl. auch beides  tauschen. Damit will ich eine etwas bequemere Sitzposition erreichen.

Was meint ihr, was könnte ich am AMS 100 verändern (höherer Lenker?,  kürzerer Vorbau?), ohne natürlich die Uphilleigenschaften bedeutend zu  verschlechtern.

Dieser Lenker und Vorbau ist derzeit am Bike montiert:
Lenker Easton EA30, 20mm Rise, 635mm breit
Vorbau Easton EA30, 105mm lang, 6 grad

Gruß


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2011)

..mach nen 90er vorbau dran - hilft ungemein !!


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich bin bei meinem AMS 125 von 120er Vorbau auf 90er gegangen. Geht super in Trails, ich sitze aufrechter und uphill immer noch ok. Rampen die ich mit dem 90er nicht schaffe, habe ich mit dem 120er auch nicht geschafft. Steigen tut da aber nix, bei mir ist's dann nämlich irgendwann Pudding in den Beinen


----------



## CAPITO (3. Juli 2011)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 

Dann werde ich mal einen 90mm Vorbau probieren.
Noch kurz zum Lenker, den tausche ich gegen einen breiteren, von 635mm auf 680 oder 700mm. 
Soll ich den dann in höhe und Winkel gleich mit meinem jetzigen nehmen, oder höher?


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich habe als Lenker den Syntace Vector 7075 700mm 13mm Rise 12° Back Sweep. Ich bin mit dem Lenker in Combination mit dem 90mm Vorbau zufrieden. 

Nimm aber 700mm statt 680mm, die Breite stabilisiert und wenn's zu breit ist, ritsch ratsch je 10mm ab und Du hast dann 680mm.


----------



## CAPITO (3. Juli 2011)

Ok, dann hole ich mir einen 90mm Vorbau und einen 700mm Lenker. 
Von der höhe nehme ich den Lenker dann wieder so, wie mein jetziger EA30.
Nochmals Danke, werde nach dem Umbau nochmals berichten

Gruß


----------



## cytrax (4. Juli 2011)

Werd mir bald nen RF Atlas AM lenker holen in blau und dazu den RF Evolve Vorbau. Jetzt bin ich noch unschlüssig wegen der Vorbaulänge. 

Ich hab ja ein 20" bei knapp 1,80m, ja ich weiß ein 18" hätte besser gepasst aber ich bin damit zufrieden hab jetzt den syntace F149 dran (wie misst man die länge?) hätte bei dem RF 50 oder 70mm genommen, was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (4. Juli 2011)

ich bin mit 65mm sehr zufrieden. wenn du mit deinem bike nicht nur berg ab fahren willst würd ich persönlich nicht kürzer gehen.


----------



## xerto (4. Juli 2011)

So will auch mal mit einem Bild beitragen...

Neulich in den Alpen (Tannheimertal)









Es gibt schon interessante Bekleidung in den Alpen.

Die Schläppchen hatten wahrscheinlich keine clickies!


----------



## mzaskar (4. Juli 2011)

schön pink


----------



## Tigerlyli (4. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> *Neulich* in den Alpen (Tannheimertal)



Ach komm, wenn man sich die Frisur und den Rucksack anschaut, dann ist das Bild doch mindestens 15 Jahre alt. Sowas trägt doch heute keiner mehr


----------



## dusi__ (4. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Ach komm, wenn man sich die Frisur und den Rucksack anschaut,




das ist keine frisur das is der 80´er manta-tussi-fake-hair helm


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Ach komm, wenn man sich die Frisur und den Rucksack anschaut... Sowas trägt doch heute keiner mehr


 Schade eigentlich - na gut nicht unbedingt um den Rucksack...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2011)

Xerto,

die Erklärung für dieses Bild ist ganz einfach. Deine Kamera hatte einen Höhenkoller, da sieht man schon mal merkwürdige Dinge ... so wie die oder das da .... obwohl, so nen Fummel könnt ich mir auch mal hier im Büro anziehen und dann singen "Ich hab ne Zwiebel auf'n Kopp ich bin nen Döner" ... die schicken mich dann bestimmt nach Hause und ich kann biken gehen  oder weisen mich ein  ... das wäre nicht so gut ... ach, ich bleib bei meinem Häkeltanga


----------



## xerto (4. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Xerto,
> 
> die Erklärung für dieses Bild ist ganz einfach. Deine Kamera hatte einen Höhenkoller, da sieht man schon mal merkwürdige Dinge ... so wie die oder das da .... obwohl, so nen Fummel könnt ich mir auch mal hier im Büro anziehen und dann singen "Ich hab ne Zwiebel auf'n Kopp ich bin nen Döner" ... die schicken mich dann bestimmt nach Hause und ich kann biken gehen  oder weisen mich ein  ... das wäre nicht so gut ... ach, ich bleib bei meinem Häkeltanga



nee nee nee Die Bilder sind echt und nicht aus den 90ziger gefakt. 

beim ersten siehst Du auch aktuelle Kleidung und neues Bike..






Beim zweiten ist auch zu erkennen das wir im Jahre 2011 unterwegs sind. Neues Assos Klamotten.






Und noch zu bemerken ist: Die Frau war topfit..

Die ist über 1200 HM am Stück hoch gefahren.

Kompliment..


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2011)

Na, dann will ich mal nix gesagt haben ... sorgt bestimmt für große Augen wenn sie in der Klamotte glatt polierte Yuppie Mountainbiker abledert .

Anderes Thema: Was macht eigentlich der Sepalot ??? Lange keine Bilder mehr aus dem Fichtelgebirge gesehen. Oder spielt der nur noch den ganzen Tag mit seinem kleinen Hanzz rum ?


----------



## patrich (4. Juli 2011)

Tach zusammen,ich hätt da mal ne frage. Ich fahre ein Cube AMS 125 mit der RS Rev. Air U-Turn Race. Gestern ,nach nem kleinen Drop von ner Bordsteinkante gab's nen lauten Knall (als würde ein Luftballon platzen) und der Simmerring auf der linken Seite + so'n Schaumstoffring haben rausgeguckt. Als ich wieder zu Hause war hab ich ihn wieder reingedrückt und dann gleich den Luftdruck kontrolliert. Musste etwas nachpumpen aber jetzt das Problem-mit meinen alten Werten (pos. 80Psi/neg.70Psi) ist die Gabel butterweich??? Woran könnte das liegen? Was könnte kaputt sein? Hoffe jemand von euch kann mir helfen...


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juli 2011)

......die "tussi " is ja der hammer  - sieht echt aus ,  als  wär´sie vor 2 jahrzehnten entsprungen ... aber jedem das seine !!    p.s. den sepalot hab ich auch schon vermisst - er quält sicher nur noch sein hanzz und hat für nix anderes mahr zeit - aber bilder würd´er ja dann trotzdem reinstellen ..HMMMM ???!!!


----------



## OIRAM (4. Juli 2011)

*Ja, richtig, die tollen Bilder von Sepalot vermiss ich schon lang.
Aber eingelogt ist Er eigentlich recht heufig.
Aber wenn ich in so ner schönen gegend Leben würd, währ ich auch viel öffter mit m Bike unterwegs.
Na, Er wird´s lesen und uns bald mit neuem Bildmaterial beglücken.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## kubitix (4. Juli 2011)

Sorry ich klink mich hier mal ein,

bitte nicht falsch verstehen, nur mal drüber nachdenken:

Über die Bike´s, Anbauteile, etc. von anderen Bikern kann man sicher geteilter Meinung sein und dies auch bei entsprechender Wortwahl kundtun, es herrscht ja zum Glück Meinungsfreiheit. Von mir aus können wir uns auch über das ein oder andere "outfit" unterhalten, ich bin auch der Meinung, dass Badelatschen in den Alpen bestenfalls auf der Hütte was verloren haben.

Aber sich über jemanden lustig machen den man nicht kennt, und sorry Kati der Audruck Tussi kommt in meinem Wortschatz nicht vor auch nicht in "", geht m.E. gar nicht. Hat für mich imHo was mit Respekt zu tun und meinem Werteverständnis.

Wie gesagt, bitte nur mal drüber nachdenken.
Stefan


----------



## sepalot (4. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na, dann will ich mal nix gesagt haben ... sorgt bestimmt für große Augen wenn sie in der Klamotte glatt polierte Yuppie Mountainbiker abledert .
> 
> Anderes Thema: Was macht eigentlich der Sepalot ??? Lange keine Bilder mehr aus dem Fichtelgebirge gesehen. Oder spielt der nur noch den ganzen Tag mit seinem kleinen Hanzz rum ?


 


OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ja, richtig, die tollen Bilder von Sepalot vermiss ich schon lang.*
> *Aber eingelogt ist Er eigentlich recht heufig.*
> *Aber wenn ich in so ner schönen gegend Leben würd, währ ich auch viel öffter mit m Bike unterwegs.*
> *Na, Er wird´s lesen und uns bald mit neuem Bildmaterial beglücken.*
> ...


 
mein name wurde "gerufen"?! moin, ja ich bin schon anwesend . war aber in letzter zeit sehr selten unterwegs und sooo tolle bilder waren es da auch nicht - nicht, wenn der Guido immer solche Alpen-Pix rausgehauen hat . und meine biker-buddys haben mich auch hängen lassen, um mich mal ab zu lichten - hab mehr bilder von den anderen.

die letzten zwei WE waren auch noch zu schreien - nur dauerregen. hab mal kurz eine testrunde am letzen samstagabend gemacht (zum glück).

ein wenig schone war auch angesagt - nicht so wild treiben - da es ab morgen (4:00 uhr) nach Saalbach-Hinterglem geht - am kommenden WE ist Freeride Festival 

Die letzten wenigen Cube-Bilder:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8487510&posted=1#post8487510


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juli 2011)

tussi ist nicht böse gemeint - bezieht sich led. auf das rosa outfit - eben ein :tussen- look !!! die frau ist sicher nett , ich kenn´sie ja nicht! also : kein angriff - NUR das äussere ist gemeint - !!!! dass sich auch alle immer gleich angepieselt fühlen ...


----------



## kubitix (4. Juli 2011)

hi kati,

Böswilligkeit wäre ja sicher das letzte was ich dir unterstellen möchte, auch wir kennen uns ja nicht.

Nur überlegt halt mal,

vermutlich kennt keiner von uns diese Frau, oder die Beziehung in der xerto zu ihr steht, richtig?

Der Ton macht die Musik!

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (4. Juli 2011)

...ja , das stimmt schon  auch iwie ... aber muss man denn  jedes wort auf die goldwaage legen ??? das erinnert mich an die 29er , die ich "verunglimpft" habe , nur weil ich sie hässlich finde - und das auch sage - warum auch nicht . wie du schon sagtest : meinungsfreiheit . ich muss auch damit leben , wenn jemand mein trikot , bike , meine schuhe - oder sonstwas nicht schön findet ... aber da sollte man - grad´in nem forum - doch drübersteh´n , oder ?von frauen kenn `ich diese "sagen wir mal diplomatisch : empfindlichkeit ..." , bei männern bin ich eigentlich gewönt , dass sie reden , wie sie denken - und man kann nicht immer everybodies darling sein ...das heisst jetzt nicht , dass man jemanden beleidigen soll o. ä. - aber z.b.  zu sagen : gabs die hose auch in der richtigen grösse , wenn bei ner frau die speckrollen an allen seiten rauskommen (nur 1 beispiel ...) - sollte man einfach sagen dürfen - würd´ich im " richtigen " leben auch tun ....immer nur weichgespült freundlich .. neeeeee .... so ist das richtige leben nicht - und teils findet es sich in der virtuellen welt ja wieder ...


----------



## xerto (4. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> hi kati,
> 
> Nur überlegt halt mal,
> 
> vermutlich kennt keiner von uns diese Frau, oder die Beziehung in der xerto zu ihr steht, richtig?




ich wollte sie heiraten


sie hat nein gesagt

sie meinte wenn wir uns nur 5 minuten kennen das reicht nicht 

die frau ist doch klasse, sehr mutig und sehr aussergewöhnlich. und sie wird auch die bezeichnung tussi aushalten, oder? mich hat sie faziniert 

also friede

menschen die so wie diese frau sind lösen immer reaktionen aus. wahrscheinlich bewußt aber immer real. wie oft im leben trifft man solche charakteure 

und kati schreibt doch immer ein wenig kritisch und manchmal fresch. ist doch gut so, ich einer ihrer fans  

und wer dem rosa girl noch mal in den alpen begegnet:

gruß von mir


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2011)

@Xerto: Das ist Schade ... vielleicht sagt sie nächstes Jahr Ja.

Wie gesagt zu dem Kleidungsstil -> Nichts für Ungut ... ich tanze dann auch weiterhin HullaHop im Häkeltanga auf'm Bürotisch  ... wat willst de sons' auch machen auf'e Maloche in Dreieich  da ist sonst nix los ... oh Gott ... Hauptsache keiner aus Dreieich Sprendlingen hier .... duck und weg .....


----------



## kubitix (4. Juli 2011)

ok ich bin zu GUT für diese Welt


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ok ich bin zu GUT für diese Welt



Nicht zu gut, aber ein Guter


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

!!!  gut´nacht , ihr würf´ler !!!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> n.



Kann ich die Gabel haben  die passt gut zu meinem Zaskar  und war früher der Traum der Starrgabelgefederten


----------



## OIRAM (5. Juli 2011)

*


Sirrah73 schrieb:



			ich tanze dann auch weiterhin HullaHop im Häkeltanga auf'm Bürotisch 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


 das glaub ich erst wenn ich´s gesehen hab... 
*


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2011)

...würd´mich auch reizen, das zu seh´n  - mach doch mal ´n video ...:......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (5. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann ich die Gabel haben  die passt gut zu meinem Zaskar  und war früher der Traum der Starrgabelgefederten



wegen mir gerne 

warte doch einfach in den alpen bis du ihr begegnest und frage sie 

@sirrah
an dem video wäre ich auch interresiert 

wir können ja mal einen thread aufmachen

die blödesten bekleidungen beim biken oder so


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...würd´mich auch reizen, das zu seh´n  - mach doch mal ´n video ...:......



bin ich der einzige der das NICHT sehen will?!

sorry jörg....


----------



## dusi__ (5. Juli 2011)

ich hab auch angst


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2011)




----------



## xerto (5. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...würd´mich auch reizen, das zu seh´n  - mach doch mal ´n video ...:......



besrimmt haben jörg und seine frau viel spass beim viedeo drehen mit dem höschen 

und dann in 9 monaten nachwuchs  

und dann nix mehr mit biken  

nur noch fragen wie: wie kriege ich die anhängerkupplung für den kindertransporter an mein ams? 
kann ich damit noch trails fahren? 


vielleicht besser doch kein video


----------



## OIRAM (5. Juli 2011)

*@ xerto

das mit der Hängerkupplung steht in nem anderen Thread.

Bei dem Video handelt es sich aber um eine FSK16 Version, nur bekleideter Tanz.

Für die jenigen, welche Angst haben, muß der Jörg noch ne FSK12 Version drehen.

Keine Ahnung wie, vielleicht mit ner Micky Mouse Maske auf.

Das wird alles nicht so schlimm wie Ihr jetzt glaubt, das wahre Leben wird mit Sicherheit noch viel schrecklichere Sachen für den ein oder anderen bereit halten...

Sorry Jörg... aber allein der Gedanke, wie ein gestandener Mann, sooooo tanzt... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Sorry Jörg... aber allein der Gedanke, wie ein gestandener Mann, sooooo tanzt... *


 Lass Dich nicht abhalten....es muss ja nicht der jamaikanische Fruchtbarkeitstanz sein, wie hier befürchtet. Eine klassische Headbangnummer ist voll o.k. - und unterstreicht zudem das maskuline eines Häkel-Tanga-Trägers. 
Aber bitte nicht länger als 1 min davon einstellen - wegen der Ladezeit....


----------



## barbarissima (5. Juli 2011)

Genau Jörg, lass es krachen, geh mal so richtig aus dir raus


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Juli 2011)

Oh man, was hab ich da angerichtet? Die Videos bleiben natuerlich unter Verschluss 
Ich freu mich schon wieder eure tollen Bilder zu sehen. Bin zZ in HH und auf der schwarzen Beere lassen sich Fotos nicht so gut anschauen.

Gruss aus Hamburg


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2011)

Neue Gabel und gleich eingesaut 








PS: das war nach dem Säubern an der Joggingschuhwaschstation


----------



## Cortina (7. Juli 2011)

Hattest Du echt Angst, dass so ein eingesautes Bike noch jemand klaut


----------



## xerto (7. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Oh man, was hab ich da angerichtet? Die Videos bleiben natuerlich unter Verschluss



ok schade 

bin ich der erste der mekt das du ein neues bild hast? 

nettes kätzchen


----------



## dusi__ (7. Juli 2011)

so gehört sich das


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juli 2011)

@mzaskar : ...hihi , sieht aus wie dünnpfiff .. ... 

so , gestern  nach  der tour : ein cube is ja drauf


----------



## horstling (7. Juli 2011)

@mzaskar:
Hallo, welche Pedale sind das?


----------



## OIRAM (7. Juli 2011)

crank brothers mallet 2  / ca: 100,-â¬

sind supi, hab ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (8. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mich jetzt lang nicht mehr gemeldet. Bin zu Zeit mit Homespot bauen beschäftigt. Hier mal ein Bild von der Testfahrt.





Lg Lukas


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juli 2011)

rasantes  bild !! aber net auch dein bike , oder ?????


----------



## mtblukas (8. Juli 2011)

Vom Kumpel..mein neues is ja noch nicht da.


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2011)

horstling schrieb:


> @mzaskar:
> Hallo, welche Pedale sind das?



Crank brothers malett 2 oder so


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2011)

Mein linkes geschundenes und zerschreddertes Schienenbein fragt, wo auf dem geilen Actionbild die Protektoren sind . Sieht cool aus Lukas .


----------



## cytrax (9. Juli 2011)

Mal ne doofe frage^^ kann ich z.B. von nem AMS 130/150 den hinterbau mit wippe an mein AMS 125 bauen? Ich weiß das die frage bescheuert is aber mich interessierts halt


----------



## blutbuche (9. Juli 2011)

...hab 2 lose speichen (nicht schlabbernd , aber auch nicht wirklich stramm) entdeckt und sie könnt5en die verursacher der ständigen knackgeräusche sein ... muss ich das ganze hr zentrieren lassen  oder kann man einfach die beiden losen mim nippelsapnner nachzieh´n ??? wenn ja , wie fest ?greez und gut´nacht , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...hab 2 lose speichen (nicht schlabbernd , aber auch nicht wirklich stramm) entdeckt und sie könnt5en die verursacher der ständigen knackgeräusche sein ... muss ich das ganze hr zentrieren lassen  oder kann man einfach die beiden losen mim nippelsapnner nachzieh´n ??? wenn ja , wie fest ?greez und gut´nacht , k.



Bislang selbst wie folgt  gehandhabt:
Wenn beim drehen des Rades keinerlei Eierei festzustellen ist - einfach die Speichen selbst mit etwas Gefühl wieder anziehen. Wie mir selbst empfohlen wurde sollten letztendlich alle Speichen wieder annähernd die gleiche Spannung aufweisen. Nochmals drehen - alles Rund? Wieder Schick. 
Ging bei mir 3 x Gut. Wenn allerdings vorher oder nachher ein seitlicher Schlag im Rad ist -  würde ich es zentrieren (lassen). Kostenpunkt je nach Hänlder und Aufwand ca. 8-15 Euronen für 1 Rad. Günstiger ist es meist im Rahmen einer sowieso anstehenden Inspektion.
Allerdings hatte ich danach beim letzten mal auch danach noch 2 lose Speichen gefunden - und dann selbst wie oben berichtet "angezogen".
Seitdem läuft es aber mit den Laufrädern wieder rund. 

@mtblukas =  Und Protektoren trägt man hier im Forum zuweilen am Rucksack...


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @mtblukas =  Und Protektoren trägt man hier im Forum zuweilen am Rucksack...



1:0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (9. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt lang nicht mehr gemeldet. Bin zu Zeit mit Homespot bauen beschäftigt. Hier mal ein Bild von der Testfahrt.



 

Ich weiß trotzdem müssen die dran.


----------



## cytrax (9. Juli 2011)

Hab was geschenkt bekommen  Is ein kellerfund von ner bekannten. Bissl was zum kilometer schrubben 

Edit sagt: Es schüttet SCHON WIEDER  wie aus eimern dann is die tour wohl abgesagt und ich widme mich diesem schätzle


----------



## blutbuche (9. Juli 2011)

...diese schaltungen waren ein greuel ... immer hats gerascht und gekracht  und der gang war nicht richtig drin ...brrr ... von wann isses denn ???


----------



## cytrax (9. Juli 2011)

Schätzungsweise 30-35 jahre alt, kann ich im moment leider net sagen da müsste ich genauer recherchieren, Besitzer leider verstorben. Ausstattung is komplett shimano 105 und alle laufräder sind von Mavic .
Es stand ca 12 jahre nur im keller rum da der besitzer schwer krank war. Aber was genial is, das teil hat NULL ROST wirklich kein kleinen fitzel nirgends^^ 

Habs heut mal zerlegt und greinigt und morgen wirds neu geschmiert, zusammengebaut und ne erste probefahrt gemacht.
@ kati, schaltung läuft einwandfrei, einziges manko is das die schalthebel am unterrohr sind^^ aber zum Km schrubben reichts 

WEtter war ja heute wieder echt banane. Erst gewitter dann strahlender sonnenschein, umgezogen aufs bike nach 5 Km wieder umgedreht da es wieder angefangen hat zu scheppern und regnen


----------



## blutbuche (9. Juli 2011)

...mein vater hat auch noch so eins im keller steh´n - ist seit 15 jahren nicht mehr damit gefahren - ist auch ca. 30 jahre alst - und sieht aus wie neu . wäre mir , wenn ich denn  bock auf rr haette , viel zu gross.... aber eig. ist es zu schade ,  um im keller sein dasein zu fristen .kenne aber niemanden , der interesse dran hätte ...- 
ja - wetter bescheiden , war auch nur `ne  kurze runde draussen - 5 x regen in 1 stunde ... aber wenigstens warm ..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..ja - wetter bescheiden , war auch nur `ne  kurze runde draussen - 5 x regen in 1 stunde ... aber wenigstens warm ..


 Ideales Wetter zum Speichen nachziehen....
Wieder alles i. o. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (9. Juli 2011)

....denke mal , bei kurzer fahrt - gestern  10 min . im dunkeln - nix geknackt - trau´dem frieden aber noch net wirklich ...


----------



## Cortina (9. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hab was geschenkt bekommen  Is ein kellerfund von ner bekannten. Bissl was zum kilometer schrubben



 HAMMER auch wenn ich kein RR Freund bin aber das ist wirklich schööööööööööön


----------



## kubitix (9. Juli 2011)

Ok,
m
ich glaube ich muß mal Foto´s machen,

es stehen hier noch ein Peugeot Tourmalet und ein Peugeot Mont Blanc im Stall. Waren die ersten muffenlos geschweißten Rahmen von Peugeot. Systemgewicht <10Kg in Stahl!!!!!


Stefan


----------



## Cortina (9. Juli 2011)

*Jaaaaaaaaaaaa Fotos *


----------



## blutbuche (10. Juli 2011)

..hab heut´mal meinen bike schrank aufgeräumt un d zig frosch sachen gefunden . morgen mach ich mal ´n sammelbild !!  gut´nacht !! die kati


----------



## jan84 (10. Juli 2011)

So, auch wieder im Lande, Megavalanche mehr oder weniger gut überlebt . 

Mo+Di in Brüssel auf ner Konferenz, viele Klimaanlagen, Mittwoch nach Alpe d Huez runter, Erkältung kam durch. Donnerstag Abend leichtes Fieber, Freitag morgen am Start von der Quali (auf 2800m) genauso...
Hatte noch nen guten Startplatz in der zweiten Reihe (200 Starter pro Qualilauf, 25 pro Reihe), Start leider total verkackt. Dafür aber wenigstens rechts auf dem Bild drauf (schwarzer Helm ohne Visier) 





Bild aus den News auf der Startseite hier geklaut . 

Naja, konnte im Lauf dann wieder einige Plätze reinholen, letztendlich als 63er angekommen, was zweiten Rennlauf bedeutet hätte. Mit dem Ergebnis, gerade in anbetracht der Erkältung mega zufrieden... Gestern morgen wäre dann der Rennlauf gewesen, Erkältung sagte aber da geht garnichtsmehr. 
Eine Freundin mit der ich unten war hatte sich in der Quali auch ganz gut lang gemacht, hats trotzdem noch in die erste Startreihe bei den Frauen geschafft, konnte aber gestern wegen der aus dem Sturz resultierenden Handverletzung auch nichtmehr starten, also gings gestern schon wieder richtung Heimat. Schade. 

Aber: Der Megavalanche ist ein super spaßiges Rennen, nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder dabei . 

Dienstag jetzt noch die Weisheitszähne auf der linken Seite raus und dann kann das Cube-Treffen kommen . 

grüße,
Jan

PS: Noch ein Video der Qualifikation:
http://www.zapiks.fr/megavalanche-qualification-2.html


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2011)

Hi Jan,

das tut mir leid mit der Erkältung , war aber richtig Deine Entscheidung und trotzdem nen Super Platz, Respekt. Ich würde da auch ohne Erkältung ... ne lassen wir mal ... gibt es da auch 4 stellige Plätze .

Aber mit dem Weisheitszahn ... DAS hätten wir auch unten machen können. Schließlich sind Tina und ich beide Drs.  ... ja gut, Chemie und Bio ... aber mit Kneifzange, Hammer und Lötkolben können wir auch gut .

Viel Spaß eh Glück ... was auch immer beim ZA.
Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## jan84 (10. Juli 2011)

Hi Joerg, 

merci . Am dr arbeite ich auch, nur auch weit entfernt von Zähnen oder Körpern . Wobei man zum entfernen der WS wahrscheinlich eher nen guter Handwerker sein muss... Wenns so gut klappt wie die andere Seite sitz ich am WE wieder auffm Bike. Da hats ziehen (beide rechts) keine 2 mins gedauert, ich brauchte kein Schmerzmittel im Nachinein und hatte keine Schwellung . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## horstling (10. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ok,
> m
> ich glaube ich muß mal Foto´s machen,
> 
> ...



Super! sowas suche ich noch zum Bau eines LBSS ( low budget single speeder ) für die City. (ziehe um nach Bochum!)


Danke für die Pedalantworten.


----------



## kubitix (10. Juli 2011)

na dann darf ich die "beiden" mal vorstellen:

in weiß Peugeot Tourmalet
in schwarz Peugeot Mont Blanc




Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (10. Juli 2011)

so sehr ich rr´s auch NICHT mag ,  das schwarze sieht schon elegant aus ....


----------



## chrisle (10. Juli 2011)

wo ist eigentlich guido?


----------



## cytrax (10. Juli 2011)

is bestimmt wieder in cortina^^


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Juli 2011)

Ja bestimmt, Trailsurfen in der Sonne ... hauptsache er  stellt dann wieder die Endgeilen Bilder ein ... ich lechze schon danach.

Btw. nur noch ganz kurz bis zu unserem Treffen in Füssen .


----------



## Cortina (10. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> wo ist eigentlich guido?



Das fragst Du???
Ich war in den letzten beiden Wochen hier aktiv und Du verschollen

Im Moment habe ich das Bike gegen Stress eingetauscht, mehr kann ich im Moment nicht sagen, bringt Unglück aber Biken geht grad gaaaaaaarrrrrr nicht


----------



## chrisle (10. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Btw. nur noch ganz kurz bis zu unserem Treffen in Füssen .



Ja, und ich komme so wie es aktuell aussieht doch nicht 
Gut das Guido grad nicht mitlesen kann.


----------



## cytrax (10. Juli 2011)

http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014896/uci-world-cup-2011-dhi-5-windham-usa

immer wieder krass die downhiller ein rahmen ging schon zu bruch^^


----------



## chrisle (10. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> http://freecaster.tv/mountainbike/1014896/uci-world-cup-2011-dhi-5-windham-usa
> 
> immer wieder krass die downhiller ein rahmen ging schon zu bruch^^



Respekt das der gleich wieder aufsteht.

Aber was heute bei der Tour de France passiert ist finde ich deutlich schlimmer 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-2KIUYk5l0"]YouTube        - âªTour de France 2011 Crash - Flecha & Hoogerland hit by a carâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## kubitix (10. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Rennradfahren ist einfach gefährlicher.



hi Chrisle,

sehe ich nicht ganz so, aber die Jury der TdF sollte sich mal fragen ob es Sinn macht soviele Akkreditierungen zu verteilen, dass man der Meinung sein könnte da fahren mehr Autos und Motorräder als Bike´s rum.

Und an dieser Stelle ein überholen zuzulassen ist wie man sieht einfach nur bescheuert. Es dann auch noch zu tun natürlich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (10. Juli 2011)

Absolut.
Übrigens war es ein Stacheldrahtzaun. Der Fahrer erlitte schwere Schnittwunden...das Fahrzeug war vom franz. Fernsehen. Gab sicher gute Bilder..


----------



## cytrax (10. Juli 2011)

Also bei ner so engen straße (sieht bissl wie ne alee aus mit den bäumen) würd ich das überholen verbieten. Der gesunde menschenverstand schaltet da bei einigen wohl auch aus


----------



## cytrax (10. Juli 2011)

Kann ich bei den Sunringle XMB 2,4er Fat alberts drauf hauen? Hab noch nobbys drauf die bald runter sind.


----------



## OIRAM (11. Juli 2011)

*@ cytrax

Also, an meinem 2010 Stereo, waren auf den Sunringle XMB, im original die FA 2.4 drauf.

Schönen Wochenstart, Mario
*


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Kann ich bei den Sunringle XMB 2,4er Fat alberts drauf hauen? Hab noch nobbys drauf die bald runter sind.



Ja, hatte ich auch drauf. Da die Maulweite nicht so groß ist 19mm (?) musst Du halt ein wenig aufpassen mit niedrigem Druck, dass er Dir nicht von der Felge springt. So hat man mir jedenfalls gesagt. Zu Sunringelzeiten bin ich aber meist mit 1,8bar gefahren. Ist also bzgl. dem Abspringen "nur" Hören-Sagen. Mario wird es bestätigen oder dem widersprechen können.

Ansonsten der Tipp: Vector V-Two. Guter LRS zum guten Preis.


----------



## chrisle (11. Juli 2011)

Auch mein Tip: Verkauf die Sunringlééééé bei Ebay. Sind die XMB vom AMS überhaupt genauso breit wie die vom Stereo?
Pass mit der Reifenbreite am Hinterbau auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (11. Juli 2011)

die xmb sofort verscheuern und sich ordentliche kaufen. mein allround tip : hope 2 pro + dt swiss EX 5.1d felgen  unkaputtbar (meiner meinung nach..naja und die müssen einiges aushalten. 0,1t kampfgewicht und alles was es an ruppigen wegen herzugeben gibt )


----------



## jan84 (11. Juli 2011)

Hope Pro2 mit ZTR flow kosten das gleiche wie mit der DT Felge (wenn man den Satz von Hope direkt, "Hope Hoops", kauft). Die Flow ist etwas leichter, vollkommen problemlos tubeless zu fahren und meiner Erfahrung nach auch sehr robust (mehrere 100Hm auf der Felge abgefahren, immernoch dicht). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## cytrax (11. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten dann mach ich mich mal auf die suche^^ Werde die ringles wohl fürn winter mit den ice spikers nehmen


----------



## xerto (11. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten dann mach ich mich mal auf die suche^^ Werde die ringles wohl fürn winter mit den ice spikers nehmen



also ich verstehe die hatz auf die sunringles nicht.

ich habe keine probleme damit und fahre entweder nn 2,4 oder die serienbereifung fat albert damit. ich kam damit bis jetzt jeden berg hoch und auch wieder runter.  

das geräusch der sperrklinken gefällt mir. 

also warum wechseln? 

im wald und auf dem berg findet man die meisten pannen mit den super leicht laufräder 

150 gr gespart und dafür ne panne, na klasse.


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die schnellen antworten dann mach ich mich mal auf die suche^^ Werde die ringles wohl fürn winter mit den ice spikers nehmen



 Genauso mache ich das auch. Winterreifen auf extra LRS


----------



## cytrax (11. Juli 2011)

Ich will die ringles ja net schlecht machen (haben mich bis jetzt auch überall hin gebracht^^) Aber erstens möcht ich nen 2ten LRS und einen auf tubeless umrüsten.

Habe evtl vor mir irgendwann noch ein stereo zuzulegen und da möcht ich das ganze doch mit Steckachse und net mit Schnellspannern. Wie ich gesehen hab kann man die Hope Naben mit Steckachse auch mit Schnellspannern verwenden. 

Und so hätte ich zumindest ein LRS fürn Winter (wegen Salz und so )


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

@guido .....

die frösche im teich plus "zubehör" ...
p.s. die helme hänge im keller - die wand in der wohnung sieht nicht so aus ...


----------



## xerto (11. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @guido .....
> 
> die frösche im teich plus "zubehör" ...
> p.s. die helme hänge im keller - die wand in der wohnung sieht nicht so aus ...



trägst du auch grün ...  äh drunter?


----------



## dusi__ (11. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> trägst du auch grün ...  äh drunter?









 wtf?


----------



## xerto (11. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wtf?



was ist wtf?

das bild trifft mich ganz   siehe meine signatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (11. Juli 2011)

what the f***


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

@xerto : nein


----------



## _RaDaR_ (11. Juli 2011)

hi leute i hab n problem undzwar 

i hab mir vor kurzen ein cube flying circus besorgt 

nun hab i das problem das i keinen schnellspanner finde für hinten 

würde mich bei ratschlägen bzw hilfe freuen


----------



## kubitix (11. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> also ich verstehe die hatz auf die sunringles nicht.
> 
> also warum wechseln?
> 
> ...



tja Xerto,

ich ja eigentlich auch nicht, bis




Der Bruch der Felge kann sicher immer mal wieder passieren auch bei anderen Herstellern, die XMB stehen jetzt als Ersatz-LRS mit FA im Keller. Auf dem Stereo fahre ich den Enduro E-2000 von DTSwiss.

Erster signifikanter Eindruck, der rollt und rollt und rollt, rollt, rollt, rollt, WildWeibchen ist schon immer am schimpfen "Ich muß hier schon wieder die ganze Zeit kurbeln und du rollst hier rum"

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2011)

_RaDaR_ schrieb:


> hi leute i hab n problem undzwar
> 
> i hab mir vor kurzen ein cube flying circus besorgt
> 
> ...



Ich glaube da hast du doch eh eine Steckachse .... oder  und ist das Dingens nicht 150 x 12  Aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch nur gewaltig

S.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .....die frösche im teich plus "zubehör" ...


 Aber da fehlt doch noch was für die Hände....
Sommer:
http://www.bike-o-mania.de/img/p/fisch-apfelgruen.web.jpg
oder
http://www.bike24.de/produktbilder.html?product=21392;picture=1

Herbst / Winter:
http://www.mob-bikes.de/1302-2228-thickbox/speed-stuff-handschuhe-pure-fullfinger.jpg


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

...hab ich auch noch was , aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden  - sombrio und roeckl - jew. grün-schwarz


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...hab ich auch noch was , aber auf die schnelle nicht gefunden  - sombrio und roeckl - jew. grün-schwarz


 Dann scheint es "komplett"  Grün ja grün.....


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

..ich nochmal   @alle selbstzusammenbauer : !!
geht zwar nicht um ein  cube , denke aber , das ist bei  allen  gleich .. ??!!??
 wenn man den hinterbau ausbaut , die lager rausmacht , alles reinigt und fettet - mit wieviel nm wird er dann wieder angezogen , dass alles okay ist ???  hab den hersteller mehrfach gefragt , leider keine antwort ..- danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Juli 2011)

Versteh nicht warum der Händler darauf keine Antwort gibt. Wie werden die Bikes denn bei denen montiert, nach Lust und Laune?

Zur Not mal einen Vertreiber fragen?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

..bei nicolai schwierig ...


----------



## kubitix (11. Juli 2011)

hi Kati,

so Pauschal läßt sich das eigentlich nicht beantworten, eigentlich gibt es ja Vorgaben vom Hersteller.

Cube gibt bei den Horstlink 8 Nm an.

Auf der Cube Homepage kann man die Drehmomente als PDF runterladen, du kannst ja mal drübergucken was man bei den Würfel so einstellt.

Nachtrag: Da ich deinem letzten Beitrag entnehme das es wohl um Nicolai geht, guckst du - http://2009.nicolai.net/manuals/index.html , sind ein haufen pdf´s


----------



## _RaDaR_ (11. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube da hast du doch eh eine Steckachse .... oder  und ist das Dingens nicht 150 x 12  Aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch nur gewaltig
> 
> S.



ne i hab ne hope narbe mit schnellspanachse weiß nich genau welche das is auf jeden fall fehlen da noch ca n 1 - 2 cm so ungefähr


----------



## mzaskar (11. Juli 2011)

normale Nabenbreite sind 135 mm, dann gibt es noch Syntace mit 142mm mit spezieller Achse. wenn du 1 - 2 cm sagst bist du bei Nabenbreite 150 mm


----------



## _RaDaR_ (11. Juli 2011)

ja hier kannst mal anschauen

hab grade nochmal nachgemessen is ne 150iger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (11. Juli 2011)

_RaDaR_ schrieb:


> ne i hab ne hope narbe mit schnellspanachse weiß nich genau welche das is auf jeden fall fehlen da noch ca n 1 - 2 cm so ungefähr



kannst du klären was für eine Hope Nabe du da hast, die 150 gibt es m.E. nur als Steckachse, QR nur 135mm.


----------



## _RaDaR_ (11. Juli 2011)

ich kuck mal   kubitix

pfffffff hab grade kumpel gefragt von dem ich die hab aber der weiß auch nich welches modell die sind ??mhhhhh??


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> hi Kati,
> 
> so Pauschal läßt sich das eigentlich nicht beantworten, eigentlich gibt es ja Vorgaben vom Hersteller.



Deswegen hatte ich mich auch gewundert, warum da keine Aussage kam.



blutbuche schrieb:


> ..bei nicolai schwierig ...



Entweder in dem von kubitix verlinkten Archiv oder direkt bei den Nicolaijüngern hier im Forum

Grüße 
NaitsirhC


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

...auf tausend pdf´s hab ich keinen nerv .. und die   jünger hüllen sich in schweigen .. dachte , es wäre bei allen hinterbauten gleich - zum indest so ungefähr ... na , dann werd´ich doch morgen bei n. anrufen .. danke trotzdem !! K.



..hab mir doch grad mal angeguckt , wa s in dem nico link steht .. da gehts um viele modelle , aber nicht ums bass - das wird ja seit 2004 nicht mehr gebaut .. deshalb hatte ich auch einfach auf eien drehmoment gehofft  von denen - is ja eig . kein grosses ding ..


----------



## kubitix (11. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...auf tausend pdf´s hab ich keinen nerv ..



sorry kati, darauf hab ich keinen Nerv, zieh den Hinterbau mit soviel Drehmoment an wie du meinst oder kauf dir ein gescheit´s Radl egal wie´s aussieht. Man(n) versucht dir zu  helfen und dann so ne Aussage, in my opinion that´s was it



blutbuche schrieb:


> und die   jünger hüllen sich in schweigen



die wissen vielleicht wieso?


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

was soll das denn ? ich habe nur nach nem drehm. gefragt - in der annahme, es wäre bei den cubes genauso , wie bei nico. wenn ich das NICHT angenommen hätte , hätte ich nicht gefragt , da ich nicht davon ausgehe , dass  jemand anders die pdf sfür mich liest ... 
ich dachte - okay , ein andy, ein guido etc. bauen auch selber - die wissen den nm- und gut . deshalb musst du mich nicht so anpissen- hab gar nix grosses erwartet - ledigl . eine zahl von jemandem , der er weiss... seit der tussi sache bist du ein ganz schöner korinthenkacker geworden . schade eigentlich ..- und gut . ich werd´ mich selbst um eins meiner" gescheiten räder "kümmern .- danke auch .-


----------



## kubitix (11. Juli 2011)

wie´s in de Wold nei schallt so schallt´s raus


----------



## OIRAM (11. Juli 2011)

och, seid doch nich so böse, miteinander.

bei den aktuellen stereos sinds am hauptlager bis 18 nm und der rest 8 nm.

aber besser ist es, wenn du den hersteller kontaktierst. 

schrauben größen, lagergrößen, und die verschiedenen materialien, das ist alles höchst unterschiedlich. mit oder ohne kunststoff u-scheiben.

das drehmoment bezieht sich immer auf das schwächste kombinierte material.

schönen gruss, mario


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2011)

Ihr Beide solltet dann mal lieber per pn weiter machen 
oder/und ein Wort der Versöhnung finden....
Noch vor kurzem "lobten" wir uns hier als tolerantes, 
friedfertiges Völkchen.... 
Keiner hat es sicher Böse gemeint - 
ganz im Gegenteil ist Kubitix Fleiß sehr löblich.
Mißverständisse ...... halt. 
Und die bösen "Schimpfwörter"  Bitte sachlich bleiben - bei allen Emotionen... Schlaft noch einfach mal ´ne Nacht drüber.  Mein Tag war auch ...... :kotz:


----------



## mtblukas (11. Juli 2011)

Jugendsprache:

"chillt doch mal Jungs und Mädels"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Jugendsprache:
> 
> "chillt doch mal Jungs und Mädels"


 Daran sieht man wieder - ich werde alt....so kurz kann man es dann auch machen.


----------



## kubitix (11. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ihr Beide solltet dann mal lieber per pn weiter machen



sorry Spuri, nicht überbewerten, zum weitermachen gibt´s übrigens auch nix.



mtblukas schrieb:


> Jugendsprache:
> "chillt doch mal Jungs und Mädels"



chillen heißt bei uns ratzen


----------



## blutbuche (11. Juli 2011)

.... gibt meinerseits  nix mehr dazu zu sagen - bin bereits am chillen 
@oiram : danke ! greez , k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... gibt meinerseits  nix mehr dazu zu sagen - bin bereits am chillen


 Ich gehe dann auch mal in meinen Ekzemanzug...
Gute Nacht! - das zeitige Austehen bin ich gar nicht mehr gewöhnt....


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2011)

Morgääään 



blutbuche schrieb:


> ...ein andy, ein guido etc. bauen auch selber - die wissen den nm- und gut. -



Wissen is so ne Sache  hab mir halt mal die Drehmomenttabelle bei Cube ausgedruckt und die hab ich immer im Werkzeugköffersche.

Der Andy der weiß so was aber wie hieß es schon in der Schule:

"Mut zur Lücke"....ok ok....bei mir wars eher der Grand Canyon aber es reicht ja wenn man weiß wo's steht 

Grüße aus Friedrichshafen
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

quasi um die Ecke heute


----------



## xerto (12. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> tja Xerto,
> 
> ich ja eigentlich auch nicht, bis
> 
> ...



oh je 

war das ein sturz? oder normale nutzung?

wir sind ja gewichtsmässig so in einer liga.


----------



## xerto (12. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @xerto : nein



schade.... würde sicherlich gut aussehen 

zu den anzugsmomenten

es ist sicherlich kein fachmännischer aber praktischer vorschlag:

da ich weder drehmomenttabelle noch -schlüssel habe drehe ich als grundsatz immer handfest und dann ein bißchen mehr. 

ist das material dünner (lenker, usw.) vorsichtiger, lager oder räder fester.

bis jetzt gings, kontrolliere aber die schrauben häufig


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juli 2011)

..ich mach das im normalfall schon schön nach drehmomenttabelle - aber hierfür hab ich nix passendes  gefunden - und explizit für das ältere modell , um was es sich handelt , gar nix ... n. sagt nix dazu , ausser , dass der satz lager ca. 25 eu kostet .. super .. ..  im notfall gehts in die werkstatt - hab die faxen dicke  so , geh nu´erstmal n schönes ründchen fahren .  greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juli 2011)

frag doch einfach bei der werkstatt nach?


----------



## kubitix (12. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> war das ein sturz? oder normale nutzung?



weder / noch

also kein Sturz und als normale Abnutzung würde ich das auch nicht bezeichnen wollen. Ich hab einfach während der Fahrt auf Asphalt plötzlich das Gefühl einens Höhenschlages bekommen. Verwundert darüber wo das so plötzlich herkommen soll, angehalten und HR kontrolliert. Waren so ca. 3000 Kilometer auf der Felge.

Wie gesagt kann mit einer anderen Felge vielleicht auch passieren, aber das aha Erlebnis kam als ich die E-2000 das erste mal gefahren bin und sofort feststellen konnte um wieviel leichter die Räder rollen.

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

Bei felgenbremsen ist das schonmal beim "heissbremsen" passiert


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juli 2011)

@andi : ..hab ich - die drucksen nur rum - "hmmm, muss man geseh´n haben" --- "hmmm , kann man so nicht genau sagen ...." logo , die wollen net , dass ichs selber mache, sondern dran verdienen


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juli 2011)

hm... a....geigen! wenn du bei denen öfter bist, dann würd ich mal behaupten, dass es mit kunden support ned soweit her is! und wenn du mal mit nico direkt teleofnierst? du hast ja das glück, dass sie nicht all zu groooß sind und deshalb evtl. bissl auf dich eingehen können? modell + jahr sollte ja ausreichen.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2011)

Ich denke eine Mail and den Nico support könnte das Problem lösen .....
oder:
Hast du es mal bei Mainbike in Frankfurt versucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (12. Juli 2011)

hab schon 3 mail kontakte mit N gehabt - leider alle erfolglos. ztate : .. hm , das bass is ja schon so alt . kauf halt ´n am ... oder : ob du das knacken wegbekommst  ist hier die frage .. oder : lies mal unsere pdf´s ... oder : ein satz lager kostet 25 euro - das dazugehörige werkzeug 40 ... sehr hilfreich ... 
nee, bei mainbike noch nicht versucht . nur bei hibike .. aber das war auc h eher - naja - bescheiden , könnte man sagen ... ;(


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Juli 2011)

verrat mir mal dein baujahr, dann versuch ichs mal 
und wenn ned, dann machs doch nach gefühl..ohne witz. die werkstatt wirds dann auch nur verhunzen.., denn drehmomente haben die dann mit sicherheit auch nicht!


----------



## blutbuche (12. Juli 2011)

ist ein 1999er rahmen - bass dh.... schaut so aus : ... danke schon mal .. gut´nacht , die kati


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

Hey, also Lager sind nicht soooo empfindlich, sind keine rohen Eier. Ok man sollte das passende Werkzeug haben, Schlüssel die passen, Innensechskant (Inbus)  die nicht rund sind und Austreiber die wirklich passen. Manchmal kostet gutes Werkzeug eine Stange Geld, aber es erspart eine Menge Kummer. Auch etwas Gefühl mit welcher Kraft man etwas anzieht und aus- oder eintreibt ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Eine M8'er Schraube mit hoher Festigkeit kann man schonmal mit aller Kraft mit langem Hebel anziehen. aber eine M4'er Schraube im Aluminiumgewinde ist da sehr empfindlich. Also guter Menschenverstand, etwas Vorsicht und gelegentliches Prüfen helfen.

Du schaffst das ..... achja, alle Schrauben sollten sich ohne Kraft eindrehen lassen, nur die letzte 1/2 Umdrehung dient dem festziehen. Danach hält die Reibkraft im Gewinde


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2011)

BTW, ich würde die Anzugsmomente vom Nonius nehmen. Sofern die Durchmesser einigermassen identisch sind. 

Achja, das zuvor geschrieben gilt auch noch  Immer gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen, ein Lager muss sich ja auch noch bewegen können


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juli 2011)

und ein tröpfchen Locktite soll an den Lagerschrauben schon sein


----------



## Friecke (13. Juli 2011)

Es kommt aber auch immer darauf an, wie eine Lagerstelle aufgebaut ist
(was man leider auf Deinen Bildern nicht erkennen kann).
Bei um die 8Nm + Loctite solltest Du relativ im grünen Bereich liegen.


----------



## cytrax (13. Juli 2011)

Kann ich die scheiben statt der orginal formula benutzen?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html


----------



## xerto (13. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Kann ich die scheiben statt der orginal formula benutzen?
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html



hab die gleiche am stereo hinten. geht gut


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juli 2011)

Grundsätzlich kannst du jede Scheibe benutzen wenn der Durchmesser stimmt,über Geräuschentwiklung musst du dich dann aber nicht wundern und Garantie gibt es dann auch keine mehr, fals die Bremse noch neu ist!
Gib lieber die paar Taler mehr aus und spar dir den ärger hinterher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (13. Juli 2011)

Alles klar, Danke  Werd sie mir erstmal für vorn holen da is es am lautesten  HR geht eigentlich^^

@ Dämon Ich hab ne Formula RX dran (sing, sing,...^^) und da ich gelesen hab das es mit den Shimpanso Scheiben besser sein soll wollt ich die mal ausprobieren. Alles einstellen hat nix gebracht (Reifendruck, Schnellspanner, Scheibe hat keinen Schlag, Beläge in ordnung...)


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juli 2011)

zu den Schrauben an den Lagern...die braucht man nur so weit anzuziehen bis kein Spiel mehr da ist, d.h. zudrehen bis Wiederstand da ist.
Und Locktite kommt an jede Schraube.


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke  Werd sie mir erstmal für vorn holen da is es am lautesten  HR geht eigentlich^^
> 
> @ Dämon Ich hab ne Formula RX dran (sing, sing,...^^) und da ich gelesen hab das es mit den Shimpanso Scheiben besser sein soll wollt ich die mal ausprobieren. Alles einstellen hat nix gebracht (Reifendruck, Schnellspanner, Scheibe hat keinen Schlag, Beläge in ordnung...)



ah...na dann


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juli 2011)

...oh , das ist schon mal sehr  hilfreich !! danke ,


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> zu den Schrauben an den Lagern...die braucht man nur so weit anzuziehen bis kein Spiel mehr da ist, d.h. zudrehen bis Wiederstand da ist.
> Und Locktite kommt an jede Schraube.



das hängt vom hinterbau ab....

und kati: mail is mal raus...hab mich eigtl. so klar ausgedrückt, dass sie gar nicht drumrumreden können. wenn sie keine ahnung haben, dann merken wirs spätestens jetzt.


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> das hängt vom hinterbau ab....



was hat den das mit dem Hinterbau zu tun 
die Schrauben dienen doch nur als Bolzen und nicht zum verspannen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

naja du hast zum beispiel beim stereo (2008) das ganze so wie du sagst... da hängt das spiel gar nicht mit den bolzen zusammen... da gibts ein nadellager, dass du schlichtweg nicht "einstellen kannst"... die schrauben verändern den wiederstand nicht, auch wenn du sie gar nicht anziehst, doer eben voll. da ises aber btw. schon sinnvoll zu wissen, wiviel drehmoment die schrauben abkönnen. (klar mit einkleben, sollten sie NORMALERWEIßE eh heben..). Bei nem scott genius aber dagegen stellst du über die verschraubung das spiel ein! da hast ein gleitlager verbaut, was du durch das eindrehen der schraube in den bolzen einstellen musst.. - gibts halt alles..


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Bei nem scott genius aber dagegen stellst du über die verschraubung das spiel ein! da hast ein gleitlager verbaut, was du durch das eindrehen der schraube in den bolzen einstellen musst.. - gibts halt alles..


Wie? Spiel einstellen, du meinst du ziehst die Schraube so weit an das kein Spiel mehr da ist oder?


----------



## blutbuche (13. Juli 2011)

kompliziiert , kompliziert ...;( @andi : bin mal gespannt , welche antwort du bekommst - viell. gar keine , weil sie raffen , dass es sich um dasselbe bike handelt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _RaDaR_ (13. Juli 2011)

@ kubitix


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wie? Spiel einstellen, du meinst du ziehst die Schraube so weit an das kein Spiel mehr da ist oder?



jo. aber das is dann nicht bis anschlag und schon gar nicht fest..sondern eben mit gefühl einstellen.(ist also nicht egal wie fest bzw. locker) ob du den bolzzen beim stereo hauptlager mit 9 oder 15 nm anziehst ist dem lager und dessen spiel relativ wurscht...

und @kati: dann hätte sich nicolai bei mir noch unbeliebter gemacht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> 0,166 â¬ fÃ¼r 1 Lumen Licht. http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/page/63?shop_param=


 
 Mhmmmm, mauf den ersten Blick nicht viel Geld.
 Aber dann bin ich umgefallen. Sooo teuer?

Was ist mit der? Hat jemand die? Erfahrungen?
http://www.bikeavenue.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p2655_MyTinySun-START-900-Outdoor-Leuchte-.html

Danke! Und viel mehr Geld sollte es nicht sein - also Lupine & Co. = nein Danke. Dann geht nix im Dunkeln.... Muss vieleicht noch sagen, dass ich dann im Herbst/Winter nicht zwingend in den Wald/Wurzeltrail will.
Sollte fÃ¼r die Ã¼blichen Feldwege (mit samt SchlaglÃ¶chern) ausreichend sein. Mehr nicht!


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

ich würde ja bbis 2012 warten oder zumindest bis es die modelle dafür gibt! wenn sigma () so weiter entwickelt haste bei denen den besten deal..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Juli 2011)

Warum warten? was geht da ab? - hast nen Link oder pn?
Ich habe gar keine Auto...äh Ahnung...


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. Juli 2011)

nekeinen link, nur intuition! also auf der eurobike `10 haben sie uns schon mit lampen begeistert, die auf einmal doppelt (! ungelogen) so hell waren wie die das jahr davor... und es wurde gesagt, dass es weiter gehen soll auf dem weg. und da die eurobike ja schon ende august/anfang september ist, und du bis dahin bescheit weisst, obs neues gibt (auch von anderen herstellern), dann würdich halt soweit warten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mhmmmm, mauf den ersten Blick nicht viel Geld.
> Aber dann bin ich umgefallen. Sooo teuer?
> 
> Was ist mit der? Hat jemand die? Erfahrungen?
> ...



Alternative:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-25149

Für das Geld absolut zu empfehlen, wird viel im Forum gefahren. Da du in BRB wohnst, müsstest du wahrscheinlich noch zum Zoll und nachzahlen (in Berlin hat man manchmal Glück und es kommt so durch). Reicht allerdings locker für deine Anforderungen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juli 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Alternative:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-25149
> 
> Für das Geld absolut zu empfehlen, wird viel im Forum gefahren. Da du in BRB wohnst, müsstest du wahrscheinlich noch zum Zoll und nachzahlen (in Berlin hat man manchmal Glück und es kommt so durch). Reicht allerdings locker für deine Anforderungen
> ...



kann ich nur bestätigen, fahren einige von uns und machen richtig viel Licht.


----------



## xerto (14. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> kann ich nur bestätigen, fahren einige von uns und machen richtig viel Licht.



kann ich auch bestätigen ich habe zwei 

ich habe aber auch ne lupine wilma

der unterschied:

eine der chinalampe war nach einem leichten sturz unreperabel 
ein akku hat sich verabschiedet 
in der radgruppe haben sich viele akkus verabschiedet 

fazit

preis leistung super 

qualität und zuverlässigkeit 

empfehlung:

nimm zwei, dann geht hoffentlich immer eine 

es ist ziemlich blöde  mitten im wald nachts ohne licht


----------



## Friecke (14. Juli 2011)

Ich hab auch zwei von den China Laternen, und 3 Akkus. Ich denke damit bin ich auf der sicheren Seite. Die Lichtausbeute ist schon toll, obwohl die von einer Lupine natürlich getoppt wird. Ich für meinen Teil wäre allerdings nicht bereit, für das plus an Leistung soviel mehr an Kohle zu bezahlen. Das muß aber jeder selber wissen.
Solltest Du bei Dealextreme bestellen wollen, was problemlos funktioniert, dann rechne mit langer Lieferzeit. Das kann schon mal 8 bis 10 Wochen dauern, was bei denen aber nicht besorgniserregend ist.

erhellende Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## xerto (14. Juli 2011)

Viellicht hier noch einen Tipp

ein bißchen teurer aber zuverlässig

klick hier


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2011)

I  Lupine

Ich fahr im Winter, ok letztes Jahr nicht so oft  was man mir heute ansieht Doppel oft mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Heisst Morgens und Abends eine Stunde in der Dunkelheit unterwegs im Wald. Nach einigen Problemen mit günstigen Leuchten habe ich mich für Lupine entschieden. 

Ich wurde sie nicht mehr hergeben, meine älteste Lupine ist nun schon uber 10 Jahre alt noch mit NiMh Akku und funktioniert immer noch top. Isz heute meine Balkon, garten und Grill Beleuchtung? Fur Wald und Flur habe ich zur Zeit eine Tesla am Helm und eine Wilma am Lenker ==> perfekte Ausleuchtung in allen Lebenslagen. Die Betty war mir dann doch etwas zu teuer


----------



## xerto (14. Juli 2011)

i  lupine too

habe wilma am lenker (ohne update) 
chinafunzel am helm 

reicht für alle belange das nächtlichen bikens 

ich fahre im ganzen jahr und im winter und dunklen auch trails


----------



## Friecke (14. Juli 2011)

I  lupine too (ist mir aber leider zu teuer )

Die Mickey Mouse Lampe gibt es auch beim freundlichen Chinesen
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ssc-p7...men-led-bike-light-set-4-18650-included-36018


----------



## cytrax (14. Juli 2011)

Ich werd mir so eine holen  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491317&highlight=ld4


----------



## Hiya (14. Juli 2011)

Wo wir gerade bei Lampen sind.Meine  hat sich gestern das TreLock LS330/320 Kombiset gekauft.Ich wollte es heute anbringen und hab sofort das Spanband gekillt.Ein Anruf bei Trelock die mir nun eine Standartbefestigung zu senden.Muss heute eigentlich alles billiger Scheiß sein,der nur von 12:00 bis Mittag hält aber Kunde muss lang und schmutzig dafür bezahlen?
http://www.trelock.de/web/de/produkte/fahrrad-beleuchtung/sportline/8002109_LS_330.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (14. Juli 2011)

Hält was sie verspricht!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Hält was sie verspricht!


 
 @all - danke für Ratschläge, Hausmitteilungen & Warnungen vor langen Lieferzeiten....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Da liegen wir ja noch ganz Gut im Rennen....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Halte mal kurz fest, was bislang für mich (und meine ich fahr dann nur auf Feldwegen Fahrweise) in Frage kommen würde.
 Muss vorher dazu sagen, bin eher der "sichere" Besteller - also nicht so für ebay & Co. oder aus dem Ausland (und evtl. Zoll usw.) Sorry!
 Also wären da aus Preis/Leistungsgründen (wie gesagt -nicht der Wurzeltrail im Wald) bislang.
 900 Lumen - und keine Erfahrungen = 99,00 Euro    MyTinySun Start 900
 900 Lumen - Empfehlung von Dusi = 159,00 Euro   Sigma

Aus preislichen Gründen würde ich da logischerweise zu ersten Alternative greifen.
Daher noch einmal die Frage - kann jemand aus Erfahrung zu/oder abraten.
Lohnt es sich echt die 60 Euro mehr auszugeben? Wenn ja, warum?
Danke! @ all im Voraus.
Und verwirrt mich nicht weiter mit tollen Lampen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Einige Sachen sind ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - aber eine Schneise in den Wald "lasern" will ich ja wie gesagt gar nicht...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und bitte nur Kauf-/  und oder Nichtkaufargumente. 
Die technischen Sachen gehören dann ja wirklich eher in den Lampenfred.......
Also los - es muss doch einer die MyTinySun haben.....


----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juli 2011)

also das wir uns hier im klaren sind, alle LED Lampen arbeiten mit vergleichbarer Technik sogar stellenweise identisch, bei den Akkus ist das genau so, der richtige Umgang mit solchen ist bei denen Lebenswichtig.
Bei einigen Modellen sieht man ja schon vom Äusseren her die Verwandschaft zu Lupine an.Einige bei uns haben Lupinelampen, vom Preis mal abgesehen in der Lichtausbeute unübertroffen und im Garantiefall (sogar bei Akkus) keine Probleme.
Aber das rechtfertigt nicht solche Preise.
Zur Bestellung bei Dealextreme kann ich das mit der zuverlässigkeit nur bestätigen aber auch mit der Lieferzeit, wer Zeit hat sollte die aber nutzen und beim Zoll landen nur einige dann kommt halt die Mwst. dazu und gut ist.
Ausser die Bestellung geht über 150.


----------



## cytrax (14. Juli 2011)

Ne Schneise in Wald lasern? Geile Sache


----------



## slmslvn (14. Juli 2011)

Ich hab die MyTinySun!  Bin super zufrieden mit der Lampe! Funktioniert genau so wie sie es soll. Das Kabel ist anständig, die Akkulaufleistung auch ok und von der Helligkeit auch super. Ist im allgemeinen nahe zu identisch mit der Chinalampe. 
Habe 2 Chinalampen und die Tinysun. Verwende letztere immer als Helmlampe und die Chinadinger am Lenker (aber nur eine). War selber in China und hab die Lampen für 20  das Stück gekauft, was wahrscheinlich immer noch das super Geschäft für die war, aber ich war glücklich. Brauchen tu ich nur eine, aber es hat immer mal wieder einer Probleme oder keine Lampe, da ist so ne 3. ganz praktisch. 
Die Farbtemperatur von der Mytinysun ist nicht ganz so kalt wie die der Chinalampe, was ich selbst als sehr angenehm empfinde, dank Orangpeelreflector oder so.. 
Der Akku ist gut. Es gibt ja noch die Möglichkeit ein OLE-Akku zu nehmen, ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht nötig. Ich bin im Winter 2 mal die Woche damit gefahren und hatte keine Probleme. Das Ladegerät hat eine LED-Anzeige und heiss wird der Akku auch nicht.

So.. Sorry für die Chaos-beschreibung, aber Tipp grade immer mal wieder von der Arbeit aus..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Juli 2011)

slmslvn schrieb:


> Ich hab die MyTinySun!  Bin super zufrieden mit der Lampe! Funktioniert genau so wie sie es soll.....


 Danke für den ausführlichen + aufschlussreichen Bericht. Das sollte mir reichen.
Werde mir beide Lampen als Option offen halten und einfach mal sehen, was man so zu Weihnachten für mich ausgeben will.... 
Bin auch noch arbeiten - aber gleich nicht mehr...
Wetter eher bescheiden hier......


----------



## xerto (14. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wetter eher bescheiden hier......



hier in franfurt auch 


ähh frankfurt am main mein ich


----------



## Tigerlyli (14. Juli 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> hier in franfurt auch
> 
> 
> ähh frankfurt am main mein ich



In Rödermark regnets ausnahmsweise auch mal wieder 

Aber morgen gibts super Wetter, da gehts Bienenfresser und Eisvogel fotografieren  

Und wehe das Wetter wird nix, dann schnapp ich mir diesen Petrus mal


----------



## blutbuche (14. Juli 2011)

dito - in karben .. es pieselt leise vor sich hin und alles is grau ... 

von wegen lampen : hätte auch gern ´ne lupine - aber der preis hat mich bisweilen immer abgehalten - obwohl ich gern nightrides fahr `.-
hab die sigma power led - eien am lenker , 1 am helm . reicht aus . aber berauschend isses nicht ...- regen grüsse, die kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juli 2011)

bei uns ist trocken  bin gerde zurück von der Tour, ein paar Bildchen gibt es auch.


----------



## cytrax (15. Juli 2011)

Bei uns regnets auch  naja hab eh die A - Karte mit Spätschicht


----------



## xerto (15. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Bei uns regnets auch  naja hab eh die A - Karte mit Spätschicht



wo ist den dlg?


----------



## cytrax (15. Juli 2011)

DLG = Dillingen an der Donau liegt zwischen Augsburg und Ulm


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. Juli 2011)

DLG= Deutschlands letzte Gegend wäre da passender.


----------



## j.wayne (15. Juli 2011)

Ich wollts net schreiben, aber es lag mir auf der Zunge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (15. Juli 2011)

Den spruch kenn ich schon


----------



## tim1313 (15. Juli 2011)

hallo

cube analog disc 2011 oder das acid 2011


----------



## dusi__ (15. Juli 2011)

tim1313 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> cube analog disc 2011 oder das acid 2011



würde sagen das Hanzz 2011 weil du ja so gerne bergab fährst und immer volle kanne überall runterballerst. größe würde ich ein S nehmen und n wenig luft aus den reifen lassen. dämpfer ganz schwammig... 

*aufklärmodus aktiv* :

was soll uns deine mitteilung sagen? gehst ja auch nicht in ne mezgerei und sagst "wurst" und bekommst sofort was du willst? 

*aufklärmodus aus*


----------



## xerto (15. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> würde sagen das Hanzz 2011 weil du ja so gerne bergab fährst und immer volle kanne überall runterballerst. größe würde ich ein S nehmen und n wenig luft aus den reifen lassen. dämpfer ganz schwammig...



hrh super beratung 

hast du auch ein paar tipps für mich? 

dreirad oder rollator?


----------



## dusi__ (15. Juli 2011)

ich würde sagen bürostuhl und jemand schiebt dich


----------



## cytrax (15. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvZIsL90hjM


----------



## tim1313 (15. Juli 2011)

ich meinte eig welches besser wäre ?
war bsschen kurz weil ich es zu früh abgeschickt habe


----------



## xerto (15. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ich würde sagen bürostuhl und jemand schiebt dich



heh dusi

wie immer der beste tipp

meine kollegin schiebt mich durchs büro 

nächstes jahr dann downhill. habe ich im video von cytrax gesehen 

born to ride my chair downhill


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juli 2011)

tim1313 schrieb:


> ich meinte eig welches besser wäre ?
> war bsschen kurz weil ich es zu früh abgeschickt habe



Die farbe von hühnereiern kann man anhand der farbe der ohrenscheiben des huhnes voraussagen. hat das huhn rote lappen, wird das ei braun, sind die ohrscheiben weiß, werden die eier auch weiß.


----------



## Cortina (15. Juli 2011)

*Hallo Ihr Lieben, schöne Grüße von Beuze von der Outdoor 





Er freut sich schon aufs Cube Treffen in Füssen 


Grüße
Guido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juli 2011)

hübsch seit ihr 
ich mcih auch


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

euch beiden


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

Ist der breit Mann








Jetzt bin ich fast fertig  habe mir noch eine Stahlfeder Lyrik bestellt, zum Vergleich gegen die Luft Lyrik. Bin mal gespannt ..... dann bin ich fertig


----------



## _RaDaR_ (15. Juli 2011)

wat fürn breites steuergerät XD sieht ja mal ritisch gut aus  gefällt mir


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> habe mir noch einen Stahlfeder Lyrik bestellt, zum Vergleich gegen die Luft Lyrik. Bin mal gespannt ..... dann bin ich fertig



wenn der zu deinem Gewicht passt sollte der besser sein.
Geiler Lenker wie breit baut den der?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

780 mein alter war 680


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Hallo Ihr Lieben, schöne Grüße von Beuze von der Outdoor *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, der mit der Mähne **

** Muss aber schon ewig her sein **

*
*Sag ihm mal schöne Grüße 

Er soll nicht auf der Messe abhängen, sondern seinen Hintern aufs Rad packen, eine ordentliche Tour machen** und Fotos posten 

 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben, schöne Grüße von Beuze....


 Danke - aber wer ist der Kerl eigentlich?  
Egal - danke & mal schöne Grüße zurück. Viel Spaß beim Treffen.


----------



## blutbuche (15. Juli 2011)

@mzaskar : ..hab vor ein paar  tagen das neue solid blade von meinem kumpel gefahren - er hat auch einen 78er lenker dran (syntace) . also - ich finds zu breit - war mir eher unbequem . ausserdem bleibt man in engen trails um bäumen auch gern mal hängen ... bild zeigt solid und mich - und breiten lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Juli 2011)

Ich werde es sehen, auf dem Hof hat sichs gut angefühlt  aber kürzen kann ich immer noch


----------



## Carbo (15. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs, 

ich bin neu hier und habe natürlich gleich ne Frage und würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mich nicht gleich steinigen würdet:

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass ich nicht (mehr) viel Ahnung von Bikes habe (habe mein letztes vor 8 Jahren gekauft und geliebt bis es jetzt förmlich auseinandergefallen ist). Dennoch wollte ich mir aber ein anständig Ausgestattetes Bike kaufen und habe 3 Monate ein neues Bike gesucht, aber nie groß daran gedacht mir ein Carbonbike zu kaufen, da ich mir eine Schmerzgrenze von 1500 Euro gesetzt habe.

Jetzt habe ich aber vor zwei Tagen bei bike-discount ein sehr gutes Angebot gefunden und - ehrlich gesagt ohne groß zu überlegen - gleich bei folgendem Tagesangebot zugeschlagen.
Jetzt wollte ich mal hier kurz nachfragen, ob ich hier ein Schnäppchen gemacht hab und 1600 Euro ein guter Kurs für folgendes Bike waren, oder ob ich nur auf die Werbung reingefallen bin: 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a15770/ams-hpc-rx.html

Zusätzlich wollte ich noch fragen, in wie weit Carbon-Bikes empfindlicher sind, als Alu-Bikes. Wie ich mir vor ca. 8 Jahren (als ich mein letztes MTB gekauft habe) auch ein Carbon-Bike (von Trek glaube ich angesehen habe) hat mir der Verkäufer erklärt, dass die Rahmen gerne brechen wenn sie nur einmal bei nem Sturz blöd aufschlagen und man die Finger davon lassen sollte. Gilt das immer noch?

Warum hat das AMS HPC RX eigentlich vorne und hinten nur 10cm Federweg, während aktuellere AMS 10-13cm vorne haben und hinten 12,5cm - liegt das am Vorjahresmodell?

Sorry für die Fragen! Ich weiß die Fragen stellt man vor dem Kauf, aber ich war evtl zu impulsiv in dem Moment wie ich das Tagesangebot gesehen habe und mir das Bike sofort extrem gefallen hat. 
Ich will auch wieder gerne voll einsteigen, nachdem nach Umzug vom Land in die Großstadt 4 Jahre eher gar nicht gefahren bin.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juli 2011)

- Alles richtig gemacht. Und ist auch ausverkauft. 
Für die technischen Fragen gibt es hier bessere Experten, da halte ich mich mal vornehm zurück. Nur so viel - ein wenig "Vertrauen" darfst Du schon haben, in Dein neues Spielzeug. Neid! 
Letztlich bricht es nicht schneller oder eher als Alu - nur wenn es bricht, ist Carbon eben ohne Vorwarnung futsch. Alu "verformt" sich da meist noch vor dem Bruch - bzw. bekommt Haarrisse.
Aber bitte - ist ja kein DH -
wirst also nicht zwingend im Bikepark die 25 Meter- Sprung- Grenze knacken wollen...... 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Bei "artgerechter" Haltung wirst Du lange Freude daran haben.


----------



## Carbo (15. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die seelische Unterstützung keinen Fehlkauf gemacht zu haben.

Mit der Empfindlichkeit von Carbon hatte ich eben noch die Aussagen des Verkäufers von vor 8 Jahren im Kopf.

Kann evtl noch jemand was zur Frage mit dem doch kürzeren Federweg des AMS HPC RX im Vergleich zu aktuelleren AMS Bikes sagen?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juli 2011)

Carbo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon mal....Mit der Empfindlichkeit von Carbon hatte ich eben noch die Aussagen des Verkäufers von vor 8 Jahren im Kopf.


 gerne doch. Und so ganz faaaalsch liegt die Aussage auch nach 
8 Jahren nicht. "Beule" geht physikalisch nach wie vor nicht bei Carbon. Aber da müsste es wie gesagt schon ganz, ganz derbe kommen. 
Von "normalen" Stürzen & kleinen Ausrutschern im Gelände geht so ein Rahmen nicht gleich kaputt. 
Gibt ja auch nicht gleich jedes mal Beulen im Alu - meist zum Glück nur unansehliche Lackschäden oder dergleichen. 
Da kann man heute schon super bei Carbon nachbessern, kleben, 
machen & tun. Nur Durch ist dann eben auch Durch.
Aber darüber solltest Du gar nicht nachdenken - man kauft ja auch kein Auto um gleich an den ersten Totalschaden zu glauben. 
Freue Dich - über Dein super, super schickes Bike. 
Und vor Allem - poste doch bitte, bitte auch mal Fotos im Cube Bilder Fred. Willkommen im Cube!
hier

Mit dem federweg entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Allerdings sind ja auch diverse Änderungen an den 2011 er Modellen
eingeführt worden. Gerade Federweg betreffend 110, 130 usw. statt 100, 120 mm ... Vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen.


----------



## kubitix (15. Juli 2011)

kein Kommentar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> kein Kommentar


 He is online.....

@Carbo = Nachtrag: 
Hast Du vor das Bike an einem Fahrradträger am Auto mitzunehmen? 
Da gab es noch 2010 bei einigen Herstellern Befindlichkeiten!
Erkundige Dich in diesem Fall lieber mal - wegen der Garantie und
um evtl. Schaden zu vermeiden. Man kann ja nie wissen.....


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 780 mein alter war 680



ich hab den längsten


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. Juli 2011)

Schon vierstellig?


----------



## Tigerlyli (15. Juli 2011)

Carbo schrieb:


> Mit der Empfindlichkeit von Carbon hatte ich eben noch die Aussagen des Verkäufers von vor 8 Jahren im Kopf.



Halli Hallo 
Ich habe heute bei meinem Fotoausflug einen Biker mit einem extrem geilen Carbon Reaction getroffen  Er hat mir erzählt, dass er sich das beim Händler ausgesucht hat, der hats wohl nochmal durchgecheckt. Dann kam vom Händler der Kommentar "Probiers am Wochenende aus, Montag kriegst du ein neues". Auf die Frage, wieso das denn, meinte der Händler, er habe einen feinen Riss am Rohr entdeckt, wo die Sattelstütze rein geht (dafür gibts sicherlich einen Fachbegriff  ). Nichts wildes, aber er bzw. Cube tauscht das Bike aus. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass du da bei Cube, selbst wenn etwas ist, aufjedenfall in guten Händen bist 

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Cubi 
Grüße
Michele


----------



## beuze1 (15. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, der mit der Mähne Er soll nicht auf der Messe abhängen, sondern seinen Hintern aufs Rad packen, eine ordentliche Tour machen und Fotos posten*



*So, erst mal guten Abend der Cube Gemeinde..
lange, viel zu lang ist es her das Ich hier war..
aber das ist eine lange Geschichte und ich möchte Euch ja nicht langweilen.
Nur soviel ...
am 28.2.2011 rückte ich mit einigen Kameraden frohen Mutes mit dem Boot auf 
um neue Abenteuer zu bestehen..http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8057685&postcount=2284





Aber es kam alles ganz anders und meine Rückkehr war auch nicht mehr so
flott, da ich zwischenzeitlich mein Boot tauschen musste..




Nach dem missglückten Versuch der Welt Gutes zu tun..
musste ich meine alte Heimat aufgeben und unauffällig untertauchen
meine neue Bleibe..




Aus Sicherheitsgründen 4 Monate ohne I-net Anschluss
darum die lange Abwesenheit..




Da ich mich jetzt natürlich neu einrichten muss, traf ich mich heute mit Guido
auf der Outdoor. 





Aber ob mir die neuen VauDe Kollektionen wirklich stehen




Während Guido wahrscheinlich schon im Stau stand, gönnte ich mir noch 2,3,4 Freibier




Ups, mann sollte nicht zu viel Alk trinken..
meine Augen gaukeln mir schon Trugbilder vor




Da mach ich mich mal mutig auf den Heimweg..





Jo, da bin ich also wieder..
Danke all denen die sich Echte sorgen um mich und mein Verbleiben gemacht haben..allen voran unsere Bergziege und Cortina, die nix unversucht gelassen haben mich zu finden,und natürlich



			Spuri wird in meiner Abwesenheit darüber wachen, mit aller Umsicht und härte, dass der Bilderanteil nicht ins Bodenlose fällt..
( Ja ein Scheiß Job, aber einer muss es ja machen )
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

dem spurhalter für sein Unermüdliches bestreben das Bilder-Forum sauber zu halten ...weiter so*


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Juli 2011)

Welcome back Beuze ! 4 Monate ohne Internet  wo lebst Du jetzt ... in Hintertuteltupfinghausen links hinterm Mond ???  

Egal, ich freu mich schon auf das ganze Freibier  von Dir auf dem Cube Forumstreffen für unerlaubtes Entfernen von der Truppe  

Gruß, 

Joerg und Tina


----------



## Carbo (16. Juli 2011)

@ Spuri: Danke nochmal für den Nachtrag: Transport per Fahrradträger habe ich bis jetzt nicht vor. Wenn dann eher einmal pro Jahr mit Kumpels in den Fahrradurlaub. Aber danke für den Hinweis.

@ Tigerlilly: Gut zu wissen. Hoffe ich würde solche Haarrisse bemerken, bevors mich richtig hinhaut.



Super Beiträge von Euch beiden, nachdem Ihr mich beruhigt habt, freu ich mich erst so richtig richtig über mein neues Bike.

Schönes Wochenende euch allen mit Euren Cubes, Euer Carbo


----------



## Bocacanosa (16. Juli 2011)

@ Beuze: Welcome back! 

@ Carbo: Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## crush-er (16. Juli 2011)

Welcome back, Beuze.

@carbo: Also ich denke, in der Entwicklung hat das Carbon in den letzten 8Jahren große Fortschritte gemacht. Das Material hat sich etabliert und ist meiner Meinung aus der Bikeszene nicht mehr wegzudenken. Insofern ne gute Wahl.
Wie ist denn das Bike ausgestattet? So wie auf dem Bild, oder wie es in der Beschreibung unter dem Bild steht?

Grüße Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Danke .......dem spurhalter für sein Unermüdliches bestreben das Bilder-Forum sauber zu halten ...weiter so


 
   Danke! & Herzlich Willkommen zurück. 
Deine "Einstiegsgeschichte" zeugt wieder mal von deiner Kreativität und Deinem feinem Humor. Ich liebe Beides.  
Mit den Vaude-Sachen würdest Du zumindest Kati eine Freude machen - aber ehrlich, bei dem Grünton verschüttet Deine Bäckerin die Frühstücksbrötchen. Oder ist nach Umzug ein Bäcker im Laden?
Egal - ich freu mich wieder auf zahlreiche Beiträge von Dir...

Nur über eins müssen wir reden: ....weiter so? Nee, nee mein Lieber.
Der Job war befristet - lies selbst. Also überweise die vertraglich geregelte Summe auf das vereinbarte Konto der "Biker in Not-Hilfe" und Gut ist.... 
Für weiterführende Tätigkeiten meinerseits - 
müssen wir neu verhandeln.   
Lediglich Fotos fertige und poste ich nach wie vor völlig kostenneutral,
hoffentlich zur Freude Aller.    o. k. - Thats it! 
Ich bin also wieder Zivilist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (16. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Aber ob mir die neuen VauDe Kollektionen wirklich stehen*
> *
> 
> *


 
*Du siehst bestimmt ganz schnuckelig in den Klamotten aus **

** Aber vielleicht bist du so nett, uns dann nur noch Schwarzweißbilder zu posten **

*
* Vielen Dank 

*


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juli 2011)

Carbo schrieb:


> Zusätzlich wollte ich noch fragen, in wie weit Carbon-Bikes empfindlicher sind, als Alu-Bikes. Wie ich mir vor ca. 8 Jahren (als ich mein letztes MTB gekauft habe) auch ein Carbon-Bike (von Trek glaube ich angesehen habe) hat mir der Verkäufer erklärt, dass die Rahmen gerne brechen wenn sie nur einmal bei nem Sturz blöd aufschlagen und man die Finger davon lassen sollte. Gilt das immer noch?



Meiner Meinung nach haben Carbon-Rahmen nichts im Mountainbike-Bereich zu suchen, es ist auch Heute noch so das wenn du gegen einen Stein knallst das es bricht bzw. reisst.
Muss halt jeder selber für sich entscheiden.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Du siehst bestimmt ganz schnuckelig in den Klamotten aus **
> 
> ** Aber vielleicht bist du so nett, uns dann nur noch Schwarzweißbilder zu posten **
> 
> ...



Das Karomuster passt doch schon


----------



## mzaskar (16. Juli 2011)

Wie wird denn das Wetter im Saarländle heute


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juli 2011)

bis zum Abend hin kann es Schauer geben...also nicht so spät los rollen


----------



## Carbo (16. Juli 2011)

crush-er schrieb:


> @carbo:
> Wie ist denn das Bike ausgestattet? So wie auf dem Bild, oder wie es in der Beschreibung unter dem Bild steht?



@ crush-erSo wie in der Beschreibung. Die billigere Variante.

@All: Wollte hier keinen Glaubenskrieg lostreten 

Aber gut die verschiedenen Meinungen zu hören. 
Ich bin mittlerweile wirklich glücklich diese Bestellung getätigt zu haben und werde mir mal mein eigenes Bild über Carbon Bikes bilden. 

Und wie spurhalter gesagt hat werde ich nicht mehr über den worstcase nachdenken, sondern mit dem Teil einfach Spaß haben. Sollte ich dann wirklich Pech haben wie Dämon beschrieben hat (deckt sich übrigens komplett mit der Aussage des Verkäufers vor 8 Jahren) dann hätte es mich mit einem Alubike wahrscheinlich auch erwischt.

Weiß evtl noch jemand wie die Cube Bikes vom bike-discount ankommen? Brauch ich ausser nem Drehmomentschlüssel noch irgendwas besonderes? Hab auch schon an meinem letzten Bike geschraubt, bin also nicht wirklich unbegabt - sollte machbar sein, oder?


----------



## xerto (16. Juli 2011)

Carbo schrieb:


> Weiß evtl noch jemand wie die Cube Bikes vom bike-discount ankommen? Brauch ich ausser nem Drehmomentschlüssel noch irgendwas besonderes? Hab auch schon an meinem letzten Bike geschraubt, bin also nicht wirklich unbegabt - sollte machbar sein, oder?



eigentlich brauchst du überhaupt kein werkzeug ausser für  den lenker

drehmomrntschlüssel und 15 min zeit reicht

viel spass mit deinem neuen bike

carbon hin oder her


----------



## jan84 (16. Juli 2011)

Willkommen zurück Beuze . 

@Lenker:
Ich hatte auch mal 800 ausprobiert, hab dann letztendlich wieder auf ~740-750 runtergekürzt. Würde ich weniger DH fahren wärens vermutlich nochmal 20-30mm weniger. Ausprobieren find ich da empfehlenswert, ruhig erstmal richtig breit kaufen. 

@Carbon:
1) Brechen Alu vs. Carbon:
Die Aussage, dass Carbon unvermittelt bricht, Aluminium sich vorher verformt ist so pauschal einfach falsch. Es ist von der Konstruktion des Carbon Teils abhängig und von der Konstruktion & dem genauen Material des Alu-Teils. Ich persöhnlich sehe Carbon, gerade wenn man nicht absolut am Leichtbaulimit (HT-Rahmen <1000g, Lenker <70-80g) ist, als unkritisch an. Man sollte halt nicht von der hinterletzten Bastelbude kaufen, sondern von einem Hersteller dem man vertraut. Ich werd mir am Enduro/"DH"-Rad demnächst auch irgendwann nen Carbonlenker (Syntace) anbauen.  
Man sollte - wie bei Alurahmen genauso - einfach auf ungewöhnliches Verhalten (v.A Knacken) achten, das kann bei jedem Rahmen/Fahrrad ein Anzeichen für Schäden sein. Vorallem wenn ein Rad ewig Knackfrei war und aufeinmal anfängt. 
Man muss sein Material einfach regelmäßig kontrollieren (lassen). Je höher Belastung/Beanspruchung, desto häufiger. Beim Megavalanche hab ich z.B. die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Sinn macht einfach jeden Abend mal alle Schraubverbindungen zu checken. 


2) Sturzempfindlichkeit
Wenn du einen leichten Carbonrahmen mit einem ähnlich leichten Alu Rahmen vergleichst ist der Alu Rahmen auch im eimer wenn du ihn gegen einen Spitzen Stein schmeisst. Problem beim Carbon ist halt, das Schäden schwieriger zu erkennen sind, gerade wenn man keine Erfahrungen in dem Bereich hat, bzw. die Schädigungsmechanismen nicht kennt. Wenn man in sehr Steinschlaggefährdetem Gelände unterwegs ist kann man sich ja einen Schutz unten vors Unterrohr machen. 
Den Schutz gibts mittlerweile bei Trek von Haus aus bei den ALU DH/Freeride Rahmen (Session / Scratch), weil hier das Alu so dünn ist, dass es da häufiger zu Problemen mit Dellen kam. 
Ein Kumpel von mir fährt jetzt seit 3 oder 4 Jahren ein Scott Scale, fährt alles andere als zimperlich und schmeisst das Rad auch öfter in die Botanik => keine Probleme. Arbeitskollege sucht sich gerne mal kaputte Carbonrahmen bei eBay und repariert sich die. 
Ich persöhnlich würde mir da auch keine Sorgen machen, mein nächstes leichtes Rad (Scale oder sowas) wird wohl auch aus Carbon, hätte bzw. habe damit dann auch keine Skrupel im Bikepark zu fahren, große Sprünge lässt man dann natürlich aus. In sonen 1300-1400g Alu-Rahmen fehlt mir das Vertrauen. 

3) Haltbarkeit:
Wenn die Teile ordentlich gefertigt wurden sind Carbonteile unter Betriebsbelastungen (normale Fahrt, inklusive "Downhills" etc, ...) wesentlich länger haltbar als Aluminiumteile in ähnlichen Größenordnungen.

Zusammengefasst:
Von etablierten Herstellern Carbonteile kaufen ist in keiner Weise "gefährlicher" als entsprechende Aluminiumteile... Das Material ist nichtmehr das Hexenwerk wessen Ruf es teilweise noch hat. Einige Hersteller von Fahrradteilen haben das eben noch nicht verstanden, wodurchs evtl. häufiger mal noch zu Problemen kommen kann wenn man aus "dubiosen Quellen" kauft. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## chrisle (16. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach haben Carbon-Rahmen nichts im Mountainbike-Bereich zu suchen, es ist auch Heute noch so das wenn du gegen einen Stein knallst das es bricht bzw. reisst.
> Muss halt jeder selber für sich entscheiden.



Komisch, dass es immer noch so viele MTBler mit Carbonrahmen (sogar im Enduro Bereich) gibt, dessen Carbonrahmen noch nicht gerissen bzw. gebrochen ist. Müssen alles Ausnahmen sein 
Gut auch, dass man mit einem Alurahmen auf Steine "knallen" kann und keine Schäden zu erwarten hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Juli 2011)

Carbo schrieb:


> @All: Wollte hier keinen Glaubenskrieg lostreten


 Genau - die Diskussion führt ins Leere & sollte wohl eher in einen Technik-Fred wandern....
....zu dem Thema gibt es sicher schon genügend Meinungen. 
Jan hat alles soweit zusammengefriemelt - der Rest wird wohl immer "Glaubenssache" bleiben.
29" oder 26" / Alu oder Carbon / Schwalbe oder Conti usw. Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen.
Carbo hat sich definitiv nicht vergriffen. Für den Preis wird so mancher vor Neid blass. ;-)
Spaß haben ist einfach die richtige Einstellung. 
Ach ja - mein AMS kam auch per Bike-Discount. Super verpackt im Karton - alles weitesgehend vormontiert.
Zu erledigen waren nur noch: 
- Pedale anbauen
- Lenker an den Vorbau (Rest, sprich Bremshebel usw. sind schon dran)
- HR / VR einsetzen
Das war´s - neben der "Feinabstimmung" Luft in Gabel, Dämpfer und Bereifung....also wirklich kein Ding. Lediglich das Spiel vorne am Lenkkopf sollte man beim Einstellen der Ahead-Kappe besser 
etwas sensibel/vorsichtig angehen....wie immer halt - ob Alu oder Carbon... Der Rest ist sogar für Grobmotoriker geeignet!


----------



## Carbo (16. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Genau - die Diskussion führt ins Leere & sollte wohl eher in einen Technik-Fred wandern....
> ....zu dem Thema gibt es sicher schon genügend Meinungen.
> Jan hat alles soweit zusammengefriemelt - der Rest wird wohl immer "Glaubenssache" bleiben.
> 29" oder 26" / Alu oder Carbon / Schwalbe oder Conti usw. Jeder macht andere Erfahrungen.
> ...



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer:

Jungs Ihr seid hier wirklich klasse und habt mir mit Euren ausführlichen Antworten extrem weitergeholfen!

Ich freu mich auf mein Bike noch mehr als vorher und werde als kleines Dankeschön für Euch gern ein Bild einstellen!


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juli 2011)

@andi : ...schon ´ne  antwort erhalten ??????????????????????


----------



## beuze1 (16. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nur über eins müssen wir reden: ....weiter so? Nee, nee mein Lieber.
> Der Job war befristet. Also überweise die vertraglich geregelte Summe auf das vereinbarte Konto



*Reicht das..mehr hab ich nicht in den Bike-Rucksack bekommen*




*Mehr hab ich nicht.*


----------



## blutbuche (16. Juli 2011)

@andi : sooo, die kurbel abgemacht , so sieht der kram aus . wie krieg ich denn jetzt das lager raus ???? scheint viel rost drin zu sein . wenn man die stütze rausmacht und  von da aufs lager schaut , ist es auch rostig - und es steht ganz unten im rahmen restwasser . scheint ja durch den schlitz im rahmen zu gelangen - wie kann man da  vorbeugen ????? danke schon mal ...


----------



## beuze1 (16. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> es steht ganz unten im rahmen restwasser - wie kann man da  vorbeugen



*Oft hilft ein 2-3 mm Bohrer ganz schnell und effektiv.










Zum Lager (austreiben) kann ich nix sagen , weil auf dem bescheidenen Foto nicht's
zu sehen ist.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. Juli 2011)

.... ich probier dann mal ein besseres bild ... später . danke , gruss, k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Reicht das..mehr hab ich nicht in den Bike-Rucksack bekommen....*


 
Das ist mehr als Genug! Dafür würde ich sogar jemanden......
Na lassen wir das - der Pate hat gesagt, zuviel reden ist nicht gut 
für´s geschäft.  
Das Dir nix mehr geblieben ist tut mir schon irgendwie Leid. 
Aber Deal ist Deal.  
Man kann sich aber sicher auch wieder hoch arbeiten - 
klingel doch einfach mal bei Fam. "Rockefeller".


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Oft hilft ein 2-3 mm Bohrer ganz schnell und effektiv.
> 
> *



Yep, hatte ich bei meinem AMS 2009 auch gebohrt, nachdem ich den ganzen Schnodder am Innenlager hatte.
Ab dem AMS 2010 ist's dann per Serie drin (das Loch, nicht der Schnodder).


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ab dem AMS 2010 ist's dann per Serie drin (das Loch, nicht der Schnodder).


 Stimmt - sind sogar 2 oder 3 glaube ich (müsste noch mal nachsehen).
Allerdings ein bissl kleiner.....
Die sind aber zum Bleistift im 2010 er LTD noch nicht drin.
Das hatte mich immer gewundert.


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juli 2011)

sehr sinnig , dass die mitlerweile ein loch "in serie" haben - sozusagen . ist schon sinnvoll, dass das wasser ablaufen kann ... selber bohren würd´ich mich nicht trauen- hätte angst , dem rahmen passiert was ...
hab jetzt in der nähe eine gute werkstatt gefunden , die sich meiner in die jahre gekommenen lager annehmen   möcht´da nix falsch machen .- greez , die kati - aus dem verregneten karben


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ... selber bohren würd´ich mich nicht trauen- hätte angst , dem rahmen passiert was ...


 Genau deshalb hat mein LTD auch noch kein Loch.....
Wobei ich wiederum weniger Angst vor dem Bohren an sich hätte - guter Metallbohrer, langsame Umdrehungszahl - dürften da bei Alu nix kaputt machen.....aber das Lager ein-/ausbauen...mit 2 linken Händen. 
Das lasse ich mal auch lieber sein...


----------



## andi_tool (17. Juli 2011)

schlechtes Wetter - nix mit biken.

Was macht man da?

Ab in's Freibad zum Schwimmen. 

Irgendwas an dem Wetter muß ja positiv sein....


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juli 2011)

brrrr, bei der kälte ???? ich hätte sofort den rotz ...-


----------



## andi_tool (17. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> brrrr, bei der kälte ???? ich hätte sofort den rotz ...-



das ist echt geil.

Keine Sau da und man kann seine Bahnen in Ruhe ziehen...

Am Liebsten habe ich ja folgende Kombination:
- Regen
- Dämmerung
- Flutlicht
Das ist die geilste Stimmung zum Schwimmen, die man sich vorstellen kann


----------



## blutbuche (17. Juli 2011)

ja , regen , dunkel , flutlicht - alles okay - auch allein is gut - aber dann bitte 28 grad - nicht 16 ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (17. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ja , regen , dunkel , flutlicht - alles okay - auch allein is gut - aber dann bitte 28 grad - nicht 16 ...



Das Wasser hat 25 Grad


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

Hey sei eine Frau  normal sind die Männer die Weicheier


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juli 2011)

..okay , 25grad - da lass´ich mit mir reden !!


----------



## andi_tool (18. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..okay , 25grad - da lass´ich mit mir reden !!



normalerweise sind bei so einem Wetter mehr Frauen wie Männer beim Schwimmen...


----------



## Gaz (18. Juli 2011)

Ich melde mich dann auch mal wieder. Meine diesjährige Saison ist seit dem 15.6. vorbei und das wo ich diese Jahr noch so viel vorhatte und voller Tatendrang war. Wenigstens konnte ich Ende Mai noch mit n paar Kumpels ne schöne Tour in Willingen machen,echt toll Gegend dort!

Bin am 15.6. auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mit meinem Würfel in einer 140 Grad nach links abbiegenden Kurve gestürzt. Zum Verhängnis wurde mir der Schmierfilm der auf asphaltierten Waldwegen vorhanden ist wenn diese feucht sind. Ich habe garnicht mitbekommen das mir das Vorderrad weggeht,das ging einfach sauschnell,ergo hatte ich auch keine Chance irgendwie den Sturz ab zu fangen.Da ich recht langsam unterwegs war (ca.10km/h) und eigentlich schon durch die Kurve durch war bin ich stumpf aufs linke Knie gefallen. Tat in dem Moment natürlich etwas weh,kennt bestimmt jeder und man denkt sich nichts dabei. Ich bin maximal von einer Prellung ausgegangen. Bin dann noch zur Arbeit gefahren und fast den ganzen Tag auch bei dieser verbracht. Ich konnte das Knie zwar nicht abwinkeln aber voll auftreten war kein Ding,geschwollen war auch nix. Nachmittags habe ich dann aber ne unbedachte Bewegung gemacht und das Bein ist mir "explodiert". Ein stechender Schmerz und massives Anschwellen des Knies. Najo ab ins KH.
Wurde dann dort geröngt und mit n paar Schmerzmittel nach hause geschickt und Freitags wieder dort hin zu gehen. Es hatte sich nichts verändert und man stellte dann doch fest das die Kniescheibe gebrochen ist. Die OP war dann den Donnerstag darauf. Jetzt muss ich für insgesamt 6Wochen ne Orthese zur Stabilisierung tragen.Laufen geht zum Glück wieder aber lange sitzen ist nicht drin. Biken geht natürlich auch nicht,muss dann eh erstmal wieder die Muskeln komplett aufbauen. Wenn die nächstes Jahr dann wieder halbwegs vorhanden sind muss der Draht wieder raus,also geht das Spiel wieder von vorne los und die nächstjährige Saison wird dann auch nicht so lang sein.
Verdammt ärgerlich das ganze aber es gibt schlimmeres.

Hier mal n Blick in mein Knie. 





Und so siehts mit schon gezogenen Fäden aus. 






Eine Lehre habe ich draus gezogen,immer so schnell wie möglich durch Kurven fahren,dann gibts nur Schürfwunden. 

Gruß Gaz


----------



## dusi__ (18. Juli 2011)

je größer der chirurg um so größer die narbe...
gute besserung!


----------



## andi_tool (18. Juli 2011)

Narben machen interessant....


----------



## Gaz (18. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Narben machen interessant....



Erzähl das mal bitte den Frauen. Unten,im Bild nicht mehr zu sehen ist nämlich nochmal ne 30cm lange Narbe von nem Schienbeinbruch von vor 5 Jahren.


----------



## beuze1 (18. Juli 2011)

*Hallo Gaz..
blöde Sache das. Wünsch Dir gute Besserung und Geduld..
das wird schon wieder..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaz (18. Juli 2011)

Uaa,das sieht ja auch toll aus. Was ist da kaputt? Das Schlüsselbein?


----------



## blutbuche (18. Juli 2011)

..dann mal gute besserung !!!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juli 2011)

Gaz schrieb:


> Uaa,das sieht ja auch toll aus. Was ist da kaputt? Das Schlüsselbein?


 Ich denke mal bei Beuze ist es eine "alte Kriegsverletzung" und längst wieder verheilt. Was treibt der sich auch überall rum. 

Gaz dagegen hat mein volles Mitgefühl - und ja sieht gut aus! 
Die Narbe wird besser verheilen, als mein Gestümper am rechten Unterschenkel. Und auch damit kann man schon "Eindruck" hinterlassen.  Also "Gute Besserung" - und toi, toi, toi....die nächsten 2 Postings 
von mir im Foto-Fred sind dann nur für Dich.... 
Gegen Langeweile & als Motivation schnell wieder auf dem Bike zu sitzen.


----------



## Tigerlyli (18. Juli 2011)

*Männer Aufbau Modus An*
Oooooh soooviele harte Kerle hier, da wird mir ja ganz weich in den Knien.  Ihr seid alle sooo tapfer und stark, wahnsinn!! Wenn man euch in der nähe hat, braucht man sich ja wirklich keine Gedanken mehr machen!

*Ironie Mod äääääh Männer Aufbau Modus Aus* 



Ich wünsche allen Männern dieser Tage, die mit und ohne Narbe herum laufen, gute Besserung!  

Viele Grüße
Michele


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juli 2011)

Du weißt, was ein "Mann" hören will 
wirklich - schade, das Du sooo weit weg wohnst...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2011)

Das hat der Beuze doch selbst mit dem Tacker repariert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo Gaz,
Von mir auch gute Besserung  Sieht ja echt übel aus


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juli 2011)

Oh Schei .... benkleister Gaz  . Gute Besserung ..., ich drück die Daumen, dass Du irgendwie schneller wieder auf'm Damm bist.


----------



## beuze1 (18. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das hat der Beuze doch selbst mit dem Tacker repariert



*Ja, damals..
und das während der Fahrt..*



> Tigerlyli:Ihr seid alle sooo tapfer und stark, wahnsinn!!



*Komm, mach weiter..
das Du uns harten Kerlen sooo gut..*


----------



## Tigerlyli (18. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Komm, mach weiter..
> das Du uns harten Kerlen sooo gut..*



Kein Problem  Ich schlage bei passender Gelegenheit (in Füssen kann ich ja leider nicht dabei sein) ein Harte-Männer-Shooting vor. Dabei steht nur eure pure Männlichkeit (nicht die da unten, nicht, dass hier jetzt falsche Vorstellungen entstehen  ) im Vordergrund. Mit machen dürfen aber nur die, die durch ihre Narben bewiesen haben, welch harte Kerle sie sind  
Was haltet ihr davon ? 

Grüße
Michele


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Mit machen dürfen aber nur die, die durch ihre Narben bewiesen haben, welch harte Kerle sie sind
> Was haltet ihr davon ?


 Und die Narben auf der Seele sieht man wieder nicht...


----------



## andi_tool (18. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und die Narben auf der Seele sieht man wieder nicht...



Warum? Hauptsache das Cube hat keine Narben abbekommen


----------



## cytrax (18. Juli 2011)

Ich hab da auch noch was. Is schon ein paar Jährchen her das muss ich erst mal ausgraben^^ 
Aussenbandruptur linkes OSG


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch noch was. Is schon ein paar Jährchen her das muss ich erst mal ausgraben^^
> Aussenbandruptur linkes OSG


  Du musst aber tief Graben.....


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch noch was. Is schon ein paar Jährchen her das muss ich erst mal ausgraben^^
> Aussenbandruptur linkes OSG


 
Du bist auch ein ganz ganz Armer


----------



## cytrax (19. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Du bist auch ein ganz ganz Armer


Dankeeeee Bärbel, das nenn ich Aufmunterung War schon schmerzhaft. Schlimm is das Knacken, da weiß man das was kaputt gegangen is



spurhalter schrieb:


> Du musst aber tief Graben.....



Hatte leider keine Zeit musste den Renner wieder zusammenbauen 
Morgen Vormittag nach der Nachtschicht gibts Bilder^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (20. Juli 2011)

So da isser, der Bänderriss


----------



## jan84 (20. Juli 2011)

Wo Narben so im Trend liegen. Die Bilder von meinen frisch gezogenen Weisheitszähnen erspare ich euch .


----------



## cytrax (20. Juli 2011)

Meine hats krankenhaus behalten. Solche riesen dinger ham die anscheinend noch nie gesehn und gleich mal in alkohol eingelegt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juli 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wo Narben so im Trend liegen. Die Bilder von meinen frisch gezogenen Weisheitszähnen erspare ich euch .


 o.k. - neue Regel - "Richtige" Männer haben Narben von Außen sichtbar & nicht unter 15 cm Länge.  
Der Rest gilt als Mädchen - und/oder einfach Vernünftig!


----------



## mzaskar (20. Juli 2011)

dann bin ich gerne vernüftig  und die Narben auf der Seele sieht eh keiner


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2011)

is das der cube veteranen fred?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> is das der cube veteranen fred?


Auch.  
Aber man darf/kann auch als Unversehrter hier posten - wir erinnern uns, 
alles außer Cube- Fotos....


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juli 2011)

..keine narbe - aber auch nett - und kein cube ..


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> o.k. - neue Regel - "Richtige" Männer haben Narben von Außen sichtbar & nicht unter 15 cm Länge.
> Der Rest gilt als Mädchen - und/oder einfach Vernünftig!


 
Habe mal nachgemessen, die Narbe am Po, wo mich der Hund gebissen hat ist kleiner und die am Bein, wo sich das Kettenblatt eingegraben hat misst auch nur 6cm. Bin also kein richtiger Kerl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...Bin also kein richtiger Kerl


 
Nein - dann erwiesener Maßen nicht!
Aber das ist kein wirklicher Tiefschlag - glaube mir. 
Dir geht´s so gut weil Du ein..... 
Und Kati hat ´nen Vogel.... 
Einen mit ´ner weißen Weste....


----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nein - dann erwiesener Maßen nicht!
> Aber das ist kein wirklicher Tiefschlag - glaube mir.
> Dir geht´s so gut weil Du ein.....
> Und Kati hat ´nen Vogel....
> Einen mit ´ner weißen Weste....


 
...weil ich ein Weichei bin 


Ich hätte ja schon ganz gerne ein bisschen mitgeprahlt


----------



## blutbuche (20. Juli 2011)

.....hab 4 davon - das is der schönste - herr camillo


----------



## Languste (21. Juli 2011)

@ Carbo,

Hast da nix falsch gemacht mit deinem neuen. Bei Cube gibt es doch eh 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen, soweit ich mich erinnere.
Einen Daempfer hab ich aber an dich. Du steigst mit deinem ersten Text hier ein "Hey Jungs", vorsicht, ich glaube es gibt hier auch Weibchen im Forum ;-)

Viel Spass mit deinem Neuen und immer ne Tuete Luft im Gepaeck gegen Plattfuesse ;-)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe mal nachgemessen, die Narbe am Po, wo mich der Hund gebissen hat ist kleiner..................





barbarissima schrieb:


> ..Ich hätte ja schon ganz gerne ein bisschen mitgeprahlt



 Hach, ja - gut - dann zeig mal her.... Vielleicht lässt sich noch mal darüber reden...

Hier ist nun in der Nacht auch der Dauerregen angekommen - gestern hielt es sich noch....
Aber ich bekomme heute dafür bestimmt noch ein Paket von MyTinySun...


----------



## cytrax (21. Juli 2011)

Bei uns hat sich der Dauerregen verzogen  aber grau in grau is immer noch 

Ich warte auch auf ein Paket, aber vonn Race Face


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (21. Juli 2011)

Welche Jahreszeit haben wir eigentlich momentan? Und knacken wir heute die 20-Grad-Marke? 

Ich kann gar nicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen möchte, wenn ich darüber nachdenke, dass wir Juli haben.   

Sorry, das musste mal raus.


----------



## cytrax (21. Juli 2011)

Immer raus damit  hast ja recht. Ich hoffe nur das der august beschissen wird^^
das im september wenn ich urlaub hab die sonne scheint


----------



## dusi__ (21. Juli 2011)

nix da in 4 wochen gehts in die alpen .


----------



## blutbuche (21. Juli 2011)

....hier scheint die sonne und ich verdrück´mich gleich in den wald 
auf ein paket wart´ich auch - nämlich auf meine geservicte gabel . is schon 4 wochen bei cosmic ... grummel ...
@languste : "weibchen" überlese ich dann mal lieber ..


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juli 2011)

endlich antwort erhalten...



			
				Nicolai schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andi,
> 
> redest du von den Vorspanneinheiten?
> Diese haben kein vorgeschriebenes Anzugsmoment.
> ...



ich glaube nicht, dass dir das hilft. ich denk im klartext heisst das ganz einfach, nach gefühl, da sie selbst keinen plan mehr haben. und ich sprach von schrauben und nicht von vorspanneinheiten aber egal..


BTW wens interessiert:
http://www.fes.hd.bw.schule.de/index.php?id=183

"FEG TV" - die machen "nachrichten" von unsrer schule...diesmal mit (peinlichem) mountainbike ag beitrag am ende- wer lust hat kanns sich ja mal angucken  amanfang bin ich an grünem rad/roten shirt zu erkennen, am ende grünes rad/schwarzes, blaues shirt  - helmaufnahmenvon mir


----------



## Tigerlyli (21. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> BTW wens interessiert:
> http://www.fes.hd.bw.schule.de/index.php?id=183
> 
> "FEG TV" - die machen "nachrichten" von unsrer schule...diesmal mit (peinlichem) mountainbike ag beitrag am ende- wer lust hat kanns sich ja mal angucken  amanfang bin ich an grünem rad/roten shirt zu erkennen, am ende grünes rad/schwarzes, blaues shirt  - helmaufnahmenvon mir



Na dann mal Glückwunsch zum baden-württembergischen Schulmeister 
Als wir damals Mountain Bike neben Badminton im Sportunterricht hatten, kam es gerade mal zu zwei Ausflügen mit dem Bike, bei dem 3/4 der Klasse mit Abwesenheit glänzte


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juli 2011)

pah biken in sport...davon träum ich  danke


----------



## dusi__ (21. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Na dann mal Glückwunsch zum baden-württembergischen Schulmeister
> Als wir damals Mountain Bike neben Badminton im Sportunterricht hatten, kam es gerade mal zu zwei Ausflügen mit dem Bike, bei dem 3/4 der Klasse mit Abwesenheit glänzte




warst wohl auf ner mädchenschule was? 

bei uns hätts das gar nich gegeben das nur so wenige zum sport unterricht gingen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich warte auch auf ein Paket, aber von Race Face


 Bei mir hat warten schon ein Ende!
Drücke Dir die Daumen.....


----------



## OIRAM (21. Juli 2011)

*Hi Spuri

Hast jetzt Deine eigene Sonne...
Kann eigentlich keinen Unterschied zu meiner finden...









noch mal zu Thema Kefü...





auf Grund der vielen Nachfragen...





Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (21. Juli 2011)

Darf ich fragen wo man so ein Metall herbekommt und ist das eine 3-Fach Kefü?

Danke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Hi Spuri
> Hast jetzt Deine eigene Sonne...
> Kann eigentlich keinen Unterschied zu meiner finden...


 Also ich habe jetzt 3x verglichen - ich finde auch keinen.  
Glückwunsch zu Deiner. 
Aber wie gesagt - mir langt die Kleine.
Mit der KeFü wirst Du viele glücklich gemacht haben, 
samt Bemaßung dürfte es keine Probleme im Nachbau mehr geben. 
Eigenentwicklung.  wenn ich eine bräuchte - ich hätte die genommen.


----------



## OIRAM (21. Juli 2011)

*Jau, mtblukas, jetzt hast mich voll erwischt.
Wo bekommt man 10mm dickes Alu her.
Ich behaupte mal, im Baumarkt gibts sowas auch als 1/2 m Wahre.
Meines ist ein Reststück von der Arbeit, aus dem Schrottcontainer.
Und funzt prima an 3fach*


----------



## mtblukas (21. Juli 2011)

OK. Danke für den Tipp...das bau ich mir auch


----------



## buschhase (21. Juli 2011)

Ich würd dir empfehlen einfach mal bei einem metallverarbeitenden Betrieb bei dir vorbei zu schauen. Wenn du da nett fragst, bekommste eigtl immer was ausm Schrottcontainer. Und wenn nicht, musste halt schnell sein


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Juli 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> ...Und wenn nicht, musste halt schnell sein


Oder "überlegen"...


----------



## cytrax (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir die von bionicon aus kohlefaser nachgebaut die cfk platte is leider nur etwas dünn gewesen da muss ich mir bei unsrer nachbarfirma was anderes machen lassen. Die können das dann auch sauber mitm wasserstrahlschneider ausschneiden (nicht wie ich mitm dremel)


----------



## cytrax (21. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Bei mir hat warten schon ein Ende!
> Drücke Dir die Daumen.....




Danke dir  hab vor ner woche bei crc bestellt. Bin mal gespannt wanns kommt. Race Face Atlas AM Lenker in blau NUR 43!!!!!!


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juli 2011)

@spuri : ...nettes kleines teil  berichte mal , wenn du die erste nachtfahrt hinter  dir hast !! machst du noch ´ne "funzel" auf den helm , oder fährst du nur mit der lenker lampe ?


..... ich hab heute im keller ein verdächtiges päckchen entdeckt - konnte mir keinen reim drauf  machen  , was es  ist  , öffnete es und zum vorschein  kam  : eine froschgrüne marmot windjacke !!! das dumme ist : war ein geb. geschenk  - un d ich sollte es eig. bis september nicht finden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (22. Juli 2011)

Die MTS 900X hat mein Vater auch aufm Helm und die echt Super.
ich hab die normale und bin auch voll zufrieden.
Der Helmhalter von der 900X is aber der bessere


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... ich hab heute im keller ein verdächtiges päckchen entdeckt - konnte mir keinen reim drauf  machen  , was es  ist  , öffnete es und zum vorschein  kam  : eine froschgrüne marmot windjacke !!! das dumme ist : war ein geb. geschenk  - un d ich sollte es eig. bis september nicht finden ...



hattest wohl nix besseres zu tun bei dem bescheidenem Wetter 
jetzt kannst du aber auch ein Bild machen und das Teil mal zeigen.


----------



## barbarissima (22. Juli 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hach, ja - gut - dann zeig mal her.... Vielleicht lässt sich noch mal darüber reden...


 
Nein nein, bitte keine Sonderrechte, bloß weil ich ein Mädchen bin


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri :berichte  machst du noch ´ne "funzel" auf den helm , oder fährst du nur mit der lenker lampe ?


 Wie gesagt - für den Heimweg bzw. die "Hausrunde" wird es wohl die Kombi aus 9 LED - Standart - Lampe & MTS werden. In der Stadt/Radweg die "Kleinere" (StvZO - obwohl das ja auch nicht stimmt) - und für den Spaß auf den Feld-/Waldwegen die MTS bzw. Beide (am Lenker).
Wenn ich mal aus Vergnügen einen richtigen Nightride machen will....habe ich die "Olight Warrior M 20" als Taschenlampe - die würde irgendwie auf dem Helm fixiert. Aber das wird wohl nir 1x im Jahr vorkommen. Fehlt einfach an "Geminschaft" hier - und so ganz Alleine ist so eine Unternehmung sehr gefährlich & irgendwie auch wenig motivierend. Aber 1x will ich es wissen!  Fotos sind dann Garantiert! 


barbarissima schrieb:


> Nein nein, bitte keine Sonderrechte, bloß weil ich ein Mädchen bin


 o.K., dann sind wir eben "knallhart"!  Gut gekontert.


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juli 2011)

@dämon : nee, geht net , is wieder versteckt worden ...
@spuri : macht super  laune - auch alleine- wenn alles still is und man nur den wind in den bäumen hört und ein paat tiere .. auf´m trail is ne lampe am helm  besser - wegen der kurvenausleuchtung... greez , k.


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juli 2011)

*Apropos Nightride... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (23. Juli 2011)

Krasse flutlichtäktschn  

Hmm scho wieder regen.......was tun?.......schnauze langsam voll......wenn wenigstens die teile schon da wären dann gäbs wenigstens bissl arbeit aber so...


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

...leider hab ich kein einziges bild vom nightride  
@cytrax : ... regenjacke an - und los !!!!!!


----------



## cytrax (23. Juli 2011)

Hmm das werd ich wohl machen  erst noch bei BC nen neuen Helm bestellen der alte hat nen riss. Werd mir den Giro Hex holen, hab von dem schon viel gutes gehört.

Und ne neue scheibe muss her zumindest mal nen test mit ner shimano vorn da is das singen am lautesten  Ein paar neue schlappen für den renner sind auch dabei, conti gand prix

Bin noch auf der suche nach nem gscheiden LRS 2,35er FAs drauf und die ganze sache dann tubeless Bin mir noch paar meinungen einholen aber tendenz im moment zu den veltec V-TWO

Mein wunsch GPS gibts leider erst ende august. Hoffe der guido hat das schon getestet

EDIT: so an hinterbauständer such ich auch noch. Hauptsache das bike steht save


----------



## blutbuche (23. Juli 2011)

ständer : guck mal bei ebay unter der . nr. : 140578582036- der is gut und das bike steht echt fest !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> *Apropos Nightride... *


 Klasse Flakbeleuchtung - aber was sidn das für beleuchtete "Dominosteine"  Wenn man die Dinger entlang meiner Hausstrecken 
aufstellen würde - könnte ich mir das Geld für eigene Beleuchtung sparen.


----------



## Dämon__ (23. Juli 2011)

Das war am Schloss Münchweiler und dort fand eine Hochzeit statt, die leuchten sind einfache Papiertüten mit Kerzen drinnen, sah sehr schön aus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Das war am Schloss Münchweiler und dort fand eine Hochzeit statt, die leuchten sind einfache Papiertüten mit Kerzen drinnen, sah sehr schön aus.


 Aha - danke Dir für die schnelle Info. Und ich gebe Dir recht - 
sieht wirklich schön aus - und in Echt bestimmt sogar Romantisch.


----------



## andi_tool (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo Miteinander,

gibt es hier Leute, die mir technisch weiterhelfen können?

An meinem Reaction Team ist als Bremse eine Formula RX montiert. Ich habe jetzt ein Angebot über eine Formula R1 erhalten.

Macht der Umstieg Sinn? Also nicht nur aus gewichtsmäßiger Sicht, sondern auch aus Performanc-Gründen? Und ist die besser dosierbar als eine RX?

Viele Grüsse 

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> An meinem Reaction Team ist als Bremse eine Formula RX montiert. Ich habe jetzt ein Angebot über eine Formula R1 erhalten. Macht der Umstieg Sinn?


 
Antworten dann auch gerne hier - denn 2x diskutieren ist Unsinn, wenn man schon einen neuen Thread aufmacht.


----------



## Languste (24. Juli 2011)

Es kann doch nicht jeder die verschiedenen Threads hier so auswendig können wie der Spurhalter  Manche Themen entwickeln sich halt und sich dann dafür extra für 3 Sätze in einem anderen Thread zu treffen 
Muß doch keiner hier so Streng aufpassen oder 

Vielleicht liegts auch am Wetter und der Langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (24. Juli 2011)

..da wir hier regen und "orkan" haben un d es echt ungemütlich is , hab ich  das fahren auf morgen nach der arbeit verschoben - und werd´nachher mal 3 bikes putzen .. muss ja auch mal sein ..


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juli 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> werd´nachher mal 3 bikes putzen .. muss ja auch mal sein ..



lohnt sich doch gar nicht...


----------



## Languste (24. Juli 2011)

Hier ist es auch nicht besser. Werde nach dem Papierkram erledigen meinen schleichenden Luftfresser im Hinterreifen beseitigen um gewappnet zu sein, falls der Sommer doch noch die Woche vorbeischaut ;-)


----------



## andi_tool (24. Juli 2011)

puh - war heute 43 km unterwegs und ich muß sagen, ganz schön windig und frisch da draussen.


----------



## Cortina (24. Juli 2011)

*Meine neue Kette mit Schnellverschluss 





Grüße aus Mailand von der Fahrradmesse
Guido*


----------



## Languste (24. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Meine neue Kette mit Schnellverschluss *
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem Schnellverschluss bekommt man an jeder Ecke 
Aber die Kette in Landesfarbe  ist der Hit 
In welchen Farben ist die Kette noch zu bekommen? und wo?


----------



## mtblukas (24. Juli 2011)

Das is doch gar keine kette..oder?


----------



## Languste (24. Juli 2011)

Wo du es sagst. Ich sehe jetzt auch nur noch ne halbe Kette 
Aber was soll es sonst sein. Ne Schreibmaschine ist es wohl nicht


----------



## mtblukas (24. Juli 2011)

Keine ECHTE Kette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (24. Juli 2011)

Iss doch ne Kette läuft aber übers Kettenblatt daher sieht man nur die Hälfte, jetzt komplett


----------



## Languste (24. Juli 2011)

Goiles Teil


----------



## Tigerlyli (24. Juli 2011)

Oooooooh *auch haben will* Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte 


Verrate uns, wo es die gibt


----------



## Deleted35614 (24. Juli 2011)

@Spurhalter 
Nein,die  KeFü ist keine Eigenentwicklung, siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453&page=19


----------



## chrisle (24. Juli 2011)

Die Kette sieht nach 1 x sachgemäßem Gebrauch bescheiden aus.


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juli 2011)

*@ lipper-zipfel

Spuri wollte mit Sicherheit andeuten, das er es sehr schätzt, das die Kefü komplett von Hand gebaut worden ist.
Ich habe auch nie verschwiegen das Sie eine einfache Kopie der Bionicon Kefü ist.
Dank einem Bild vom Guido.
Andersrum, wer will schon wissen, wie lange ich den Plan dafür schon in der Schublade liegen habe.

Die Kette müßte die KMC X-9 Patriot sein:
http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/products/Fahrradteile/Ketten/KMC-X-9-Patriot-Kette.html

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (24. Juli 2011)

3 x  im dreck gefahren , und da s teil is so schwarz verdreckt und verschmiert ,  wie jede andere  normale kette auch ..oder ???


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juli 2011)

ich glaub die ist ganz g... am singlespeed, welches ausschl. in der city gefahren wird


----------



## cytrax (24. Juli 2011)

Huhu kati, schicker frosch  bin ich der erster dems aufgefallen is? 

Bin dann mal wieder Deathrace guggen

Schönen abend noch allen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Spuri wollte mit Sicherheit andeuten, das er es sehr schätzt, das die Kefü komplett von Hand gebaut worden ist.


 
 Genau - das es Kefü selbst gibt, dachte ich mir. Ich meinte in der Tat die Di-it-yourself Lösung!


----------



## Tigerlyli (24. Juli 2011)

Soooo Leute,
ihr müsst mir mal weiterhelfen. Ich möchte gerne Autoventilkappen auf meine Sclaverand Ventile schrauben. Ich habe einige Adapter dafür im Internet gesehen, aber irgendwie scheint das alles nicht das richtige zu sein. 
Kennt sich da jemand aus und kann mir sagen, wo ich so einen Adapter her kriege? Wäre ganz toll  
Viele Grüße
Michele


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juli 2011)

*@ Michele

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/pumpen/ventiladapter-von-dvsv-auf-av/7668.html

Blöd is erstens, Du siehst immer den fetten silbernen Kranz...

und zweitens, kann Dir der Alukrempel wenn man nicht öffter mal ein wenig Fett dran macht, festgammeln (aus meiner Erfahrung geht das ganz schnell)

Nimm doch gleich Ventilkappen für SV Ventile.*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht jeder die verschiedenen Threads hier so auswendig können wie der Spurhalter
> Manche Themen entwickeln sich halt und sich dann dafür extra für 3 Sätze in einem anderen Thread zu treffen


Ich kenne die Freds hier auch nicht auswendig - aber es gibt eine Suchfunktion.
Und mehr als 3 Sätze sind es dort nun wohl schon geworden....mal nachgesehen.
Aber hast Recht - Kontrolle/Vorschrift sollte es auch gar nicht sein, eher ein Tipp diesen parallel angelegten Fred für
die spezielle Diskussion zu nutzen. Das die Frage 2x kam - ist doch unschädlich - aber die ganze Disku muß ja nicht doppelt laufen. 




OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Michele*
> *http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/pumpen/ventiladapter-von-dvsv-auf-av/7668.html*
> *Nimm doch gleich Ventilkappen für SV Ventile.*


 Ich dachte immer diese "Adapter" sind nur für die Luftpumpe bzw. dass man an der Tanke eben Luft nehmen kann. Gibt es so etwas auch nur für die Kappen? Und welchen Sinn soll das machen?


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juli 2011)

*


spurhalter schrieb:



 Ich dachte immer diese "Adapter" sind nur für die Luftpumpe bzw. dass man an der Tanke eben Luft nehmen kann. Gibt es so etwas auch nur für die Kappen? Und welchen Sinn soll das machen?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ja, so ist das auch.

Aber wenn Du die mit Loctite in so einer Autoventikappe festklebst, hast Du das eben passend für SV Ventile.*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du die mit Loctite in so einer Autoventikappe festklebst, hast Du das eben passend für SV Ventile.


  o.k. - wieder was gelernt.... Aber die 2. Frage bleibt!


----------



## cytrax (24. Juli 2011)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22596_Ventilkappen-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (24. Juli 2011)

*zu 2: das bike pimpen...*


----------



## OIRAM (24. Juli 2011)

*Ich denke mal, das die Michele sich so ne Ventilkappen im Blumen- oder Schmetterlingdesign ausgesucht hat, welche es nur in AV Ventil ausführung gibt.

Jetzt such Sie nen Adapter auf SV Ventil.*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *zu 2: das bike pimpen...*


 o.k. - Verstehe! Bin ja mal auf die Fotos gespannt...


----------



## Tigerlyli (24. Juli 2011)

Nein ich würde doch nie Blümchen oder Schmetterlinge an mein Bike machen, das ist doch viel zu kitschig, nein ich plane was viel besseres muhahaha   Bilder gibts erst, wenns fertig ist.
Aber es ist korrekt, dass es die von mir gewünschte Ventilkappe nur als Autoventilkappe gibt..
Also muss ich wohl selber basteln, ob das gut geht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Also muss ich wohl selber basteln, ob das gut geht


 Das wirst Du nur erfahren, wenn Du es endlich versucht hast. 
Also frisch ans Werk - ich halte es vor Neugier kaum mehr aus....


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Nein ich würde doch nie Blümchen oder Schmetterlinge an mein Bike machen, das ist doch viel zu kitschig, nein ich plane was viel besseres muhahaha  Bilder gibts erst, wenns fertig ist.
> Aber es ist korrekt, dass es die von mir gewünschte Ventilkappe nur als Autoventilkappe gibt..
> Also muss ich wohl selber basteln, ob das gut geht


Beeil dich, ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt


----------



## cytrax (25. Juli 2011)

Weiß einer wie lange das bei CRC dauert bis die liefern? Artikel is vorrätig und überwiesen hab ich am 19.7.2011. Da steht immer nur 

Order Status:                                                      Processing                                                                                                                                                           This order is being processed and may not be changed online


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juli 2011)

Normal schnell, einfach mal anrufen oder anschreiben, die Hotline spricht Deutsch und ist sehr hilfsbereit


----------



## cytrax (25. Juli 2011)

Alles klar  Werd ich morgen vormittag machen, jetzt gehts erstmal zur spätschicht und vorher noch ein abstecher beim neuen subway machen 

Schönen Tag euch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (25. Juli 2011)

oh - subway  thuna sandwich ...schmelz dahin .. könnt´ich jetzt auch verdrücken - uns´rer hat aber vor 3 wochen  zugemacht ..


----------



## Cortina (25. Juli 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Die Kette sieht nach 1 x sachgemäßem Gebrauch bescheiden aus.





blutbuche schrieb:


> 3 x  im dreck gefahren , und da s teil is so schwarz verdreckt und verschmiert ,  wie jede andere  normale kette auch ..oder ???



Mit so etwas fährt man nicht im Dreck 







OIRAM schrieb:


> ich glaub die ist ganz g... am singlespeed, welches ausschl. in der city gefahren wird



Bingo  mein neues Singlespeed


----------



## idworker (25. Juli 2011)

Guido, wo hast du denn Beuze getroffen?

VG
Uwe


----------



## Cortina (25. Juli 2011)

Letztes WE in Friedrichshafen auf der Outdoor.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## idworker (25. Juli 2011)

sch****, wenn ich das gewußt hätte.....


----------



## Cortina (25. Juli 2011)

dann was.........wir sehen uns doch nächstes WE in Füssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juli 2011)

btw. wetter sieht ja echt beschissen aus! aber nur die harten....


----------



## Cortina (25. Juli 2011)

..kommen in den Garten...macht nix, dann wird auch der Caddy mal wieder gewaschen


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Juli 2011)

undin der pizzeria is trocken ... und im wald... naja, siehe punkt eins


----------



## Deleted35614 (25. Juli 2011)

Das wird schon, bei uns im Allgäu soll man dem Wetterbericht erst zwei Tage vorher glauben.


----------



## OIRAM (25. Juli 2011)

*


Cortina schrieb:







Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das nenn ich mal Multikulti... 

Hollandrad in Italodesign mit nem (ex)[] -deutschen  Steuermann... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## jan84 (25. Juli 2011)

Wenns nass is machts mit dem SemiSlick auch wieder mehr Spaß . Im trockenen funktioniert der viel zu gut . 

grüße,
Jan, dessen Caddy auch nur vom Regen gewaschen wird .


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juli 2011)

unser kangoo auch  
hier hats mitl. 28 grad und sonne .-undich keine zeit mehr zum fahren . mist .-


----------



## OIRAM (25. Juli 2011)

*@ Tigerlyli

Hab bei meiner kleinen Hausrunde gerad noch mal über Dein Ventilkappenproblem nachgedacht.
Und siehe da, die originale Schwalbekappe aus transparentem Kunststoff ist ca 16mm lang und hat 8mm Durchmesser.
Wenn Du Deine Designerventilkappen entsprechend Aufbohrst und die originalen mit Alleskleber darin einklebst, biste fertig.

Das Gewinde auf den SV Ventilen ist def. kein M4, die Steigung ist zu hoch.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juli 2011)

Erster Teil von unserem Homespot ist fertig (Y).





P.S. Prorektoren sind unterwegs


----------



## buschhase (25. Juli 2011)

Dat will ich doch hoffen.
Dann zeig doch mal ein paar Fotos von euren Bauarbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (25. Juli 2011)

Bitte 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8557987#post8557987


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juli 2011)

schön , was ihr da geschaufelt habt ! und top photo !!


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juli 2011)

Danke..kannst ja vorbei kommen und helfen


----------



## buschhase (25. Juli 2011)

Hm, also die Palette aufm Baumstumpf find ich grenzwertig. Ich würd die eventuell noch rechts vorn besser abstützen. Wenn da mal jmd mit ein paar mehr Kilos auf den Rippen richtig drüber bügelt, könnt das knacken. Oder zumind. ein wenig Schieflage bekommen.


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich dachte ich auch... -> aber das hält so bombenfest..aber mal schaun ob da nochwas hinkommt.


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juli 2011)

...bisschen weit .-


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juli 2011)

och man..


----------



## cytrax (26. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Aber nur die harten....






Cortina schrieb:


> ..kommen in den Garten...



.......und die Härteren bekommen die Gärtnerin.


----------



## cytrax (26. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Weiß einer wie lange das bei CRC dauert bis die liefern? Artikel is vorrätig und überwiesen hab ich am 19.7.2011. Da steht immer nur
> 
> Order Status:                                                      Processing                                                                                                                                                           This order is being processed and may not be changed online





mzaskar schrieb:


> Normal schnell, einfach mal anrufen oder  anschreiben, die Hotline spricht Deutsch und ist sehr  hilfsbereit




Hat sich erledigt. CRC und BC Lieferung ging Heute raus 
Harr harr endlich wieder was zum schrauben bei dem herbstlichen Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

ich habe schon gebastelt

Neu sind Lenker, Vorbau, Gabel 

Bild ist meinem Album, da nicht Cube


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ich habe schon gebastelt
> Bild ist meinem Album, da nicht Cube





Cortina schrieb:


> "Cube Talk"
> Bilder sind erwünscht solange sie keine Cubes zeigen



Zeig her....


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juli 2011)

...zeigen .. !!


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2011)

i bin mal so frei



 


 so langsam gehörts zu der randgruppeder schönen nikos!


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

thx 
achja:
Lenker: Renthal Handlebars Riser FatBar Riser Bar 780mm - 10mm Rise - 31.8mm - Gold
Stem: MTB Elite X4 MTB Stem 80mm 0 Deg 1.1/8" 31.8 Clamp BLACK
Gabel: RS Lyrik Coil 170 mm (ohne Schnickschnack )
Dämpfer: Vivid Coil (den hat's aber schon länger drin)

dann gab es noch einen neuen Rucksack:
Evoc Bags - Backpack Freeride Tour 30L 2012 Medium/Large - Bright Green

sowie es jetzt da steht, incl. Pedale und Dreck liegt es bei knapp 16 kg (je nach Dreck)

Und ich muss sagen man kann damit einwandfrei Bergauf fahren, langsam aber man fährt


----------



## dusi__ (26. Juli 2011)

wieviel wiegts nun?  ich schätze mal : 15600gr ?

edit´s schuld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> wieviel wiegts nun? ich schätze mal : 15600gr ?


 

siehe oben


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Juli 2011)

warum hast du beim sellben gewicht nur ein vollständig einsetzbares rad mit vernünftigem fahrwerk+reifen und ich niiicht?!  btw.: meine 16 gehn auch bergauf schnell wenn sein muss


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Ein Traum dein Nico  
Wann startest du denn den großen Garagenverkauf für die vielen Dämpfer und Gabeln, die du mittlerweile rumstehen hast


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juli 2011)

wird alles von einem Großhändler im Saarland eingekauft


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

Ihr meint das hier  

Gabel: 
1 x RS Lyrik Solo Air (neu) - 170 mm
1 x Fox 36 Talas (frisch gewartet) 120 - 160 mm

Dämpfer:
1 x RS Vivid Air (220 x 64)
1 x Fox DHX 5.0 Air (220 x 63.5)

Zur Zeit eingebaut:
1 x RS Lyrik Coil (eingebaut) 170 mm
1 x RS Vivid (eingebaut) (220 x 64)


----------



## dusi__ (26. Juli 2011)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2011)

o.k. - ich oute mich mal als Unwissender aus dem fernen Osten!
Bis zum Eintritt hier ins Forum kannte ich die Firma gar nicht.
Gut hier sieht man die Landschaftsprofilbedingt immer noch nicht.....
Aber was mich wahnsinnig macht - ich dachte wirklich bei den ersten Fotos die seien spiegelverkehrt eingestellt. 
Und ganz ehrlich macht mich diese "Notarzt-Rückspiegel-Schreibweise"
immer noch verwirrt. Sonst gefällt mir das Design der Bikes. Sorry!
Aber das musste mal raus!  Mir geht es jetzt schon vieeel Besser...


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

War es nicht der Guido, der den Nicolaibepper abknibbeln und richitgrum wieder draufbeppen wollte


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juli 2011)

....... hier noch eins von den falschrumbikes   @msz.:dein weisses  is soo geil !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> War es nicht der Guido, der den Nicolaibepper abknibbeln und richitgrum wieder draufbeppen wollte


  Komisch...deutsche Sprache.... "richtigrum" sieht auch irgendwie "falsch" aus....ja manchmal isses halt verbitscht, wie der Sachse sagen würde....denke ich, als Brandenburger....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

Jetzt habe ich richtigrum auch noch falschrum geschrieben 

Das zählt bestimmt als Doppelfehler


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2011)




----------



## Tigerlyli (26. Juli 2011)

Ich erlaube mir hier mal was zu posten, was nix mit Cube zu tun hat. Da wir ja aber viele Fotointeressierte haben, denke ich, ist das ok  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKpxd8hzOcQ&feature=player_embedded"]âª2D Photography Rube Goldbergâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich finds sehr spaÃig 

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Michele


----------



## dusi__ (26. Juli 2011)

super geil


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juli 2011)

der Guido kommt aber nicht an die Aufkleber


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir hier mal was zu posten, was nix mit Cube zu tun hat. Da wir ja aber viele Fotointeressierte haben, denke ich, ist das ok
> 
> âª2D Photography Rube Goldbergâ¬â - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
*Ich lach mich schlapp* 

Btw: Ist ein Gorillapod eigentlich eine lohnende Anschaffung


----------



## kubitix (26. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Btw: Ist ein Gorillapod eigentlich eine lohnende Anschaffung



Eigentlich schon, hängt halt stark vom Gewicht der Kamera ab. Die P7000 ist schon "grenzwertig", Susanne´s S3100 schon fast zu leicht (bei Wind). Flexible sind die Dinger aber sicher, hat man auch mal schnell um einen Ast oder was ähnliches gewickelt. Ich werd mir wahrscheinlich noch die SLR-Zoom Variante zulegen, wobei hier sicher nicht jede Body/Objektiv - Kombi funktioniert.

Stefan


----------



## Tigerlyli (26. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Btw: Ist ein Gorillapod eigentlich eine lohnende Anschaffung



Wenn du ein Stativ brauchst, das du überall fest machen kannst - ja  

Kleine, normale Stative haben in der Regel die Möglichkeit, dass man sie bis auf eine bestimmte Höhe ausziehen kann.
Diese Möglichkeit fehlt dir beim Gorillapod, da musst du dir dann eben einen Baum/Zaun o.ä. suchen. 

Ich hab mir von Rollei den Mini Flexi Tripod zu gelegt, den kann man sehr platzsparend zusammen klappen. Mal schaun wie ich damit zurecht komme..

Ich würde so ein Stativ aber eben nur für die kleine Knipse nutzen. Meine DSLR würde ich auch dem großen Gorillapod nicht anvertrauen..

Viele Grüße
Michele
*
*


----------



## barbarissima (26. Juli 2011)

Danke, ihr habt mir schon sehr weiter geholfen  In meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn hatte ich natürlich nicht bedacht, dass die DSLR vielleicht einen Tick zu schwer sein könnte für das Gorillateil  
Aber von dem Rollei Mini Flexi Dingens bin ich gerade sehr angetan  Wahrscheinlich werde ich das für die Lumix anschaffen und die EOS verschonen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerlyli (26. Juli 2011)

Der große GorillaPod geht bis 3kg, aber da sehe ich, zumindest für mich, nur einen begrenzten Einsatzbereich. Wenn ich mit Stativ fotografiere, dann entweder mit meinem 500er, wo ich die 3kg Marke locker sprenge oder bei meinen Makros, wo ich ein wirklich stabiles Stativ brauche, damit es zu keiner Verwacklsungsunschärfe kommt... 

Für alles andere brauche ich kein Stativ.. Aber, das ist mein Einsatzbereich und der muss ja nicht für jeden gelten


----------



## Cortina (27. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> War es nicht der Guido, der den Nicolaibepper abknibbeln und richitgrum wieder draufbeppen wollte



Jepp  aber der Stefan kommt ja leider nicht, da muss ich mir den Aufkleber fürs nächste mal aufheben


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

Achja, in Gedanken bin ich bei euch


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> warum hast du beim sellben gewicht nur ein vollständig einsetzbares rad mit vernünftigem fahrwerk+reifen und ich niiicht?!  btw.: meine 16 gehn auch bergauf schnell wenn sein muss



Dann ignorier mein Scratch am besten . 14,7kg mit Totem, DH Reifen und ohne windige Teile . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Friecke (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich auf einen Berg radeln will, muß ich doch die nötige Energie aufbringen, um die Masse des Gesamtpakets hochzukurbeln. Also das Gewicht des Rades, +Fahrer, +Ausrüstung, oder? 

Wenn jetzt 2 Fahrer je 80kg wiegen, und bei gleicher Ausrüstung den Berg angehen, kann eventuell ein kg Gewichtsunterschied am Rad schon etwas ausmachen. 

Wenn einer aber 80kg wiegt, und der andere 100+kg, dann ist der Unterschied im Radgewicht doch wohl vernachlässigbar.

Das die Geometrie noch ne Rolle spielt, und manche Räder deshalb besser bergauf gehen als andere, ist mir klar. Auch das leichtere Laufräder einen besseren Federungskomfort unterstützen auch, aber ein paar hundert Gramm bei gleichen Rädern kann doch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied machen (außer in der Geldbörse) 

Da ich selbst in der 100kg Klasse spiele, mache ich mir jedenfalls über Leichtbau am Rad keine Gedanken


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

me too


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (27. Juli 2011)

oben ankommen ist das ziel. nicht die zeit


----------



## Deleted35614 (27. Juli 2011)

Das Ziel ist oben ankommen, um runterzufahren.


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2011)

Muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Meistens ist es bei mir auch oben ankommen und Spaß. 
Das Rad ist halt leicht weils ab und an auch in Rennen gefahren wird, da halt nichtmehr mit dem Ziel hauptsache ankommen... Und da mein Körper & die Ausrüstung gewichtsmäßig kein (die Ausrüstung kaum) Optimierungspotential mehr bietet muss halt das Rad herhalten . 
Außerdem is nen leichtes Rad sehr angenehm wenn mans stundenlang trägt . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## idworker (27. Juli 2011)

@barbarissima: kommst zum Treffen?

VG
Uwe


----------



## Friecke (27. Juli 2011)

Und Spaß ist schließlich das Wichtigste! 
Mein verbauter Körper bietet noch genug Optimierungspotential. Sollte das mal ausgereizt sein (in welchem Leben auch immer ) werde ich auch über das Rad nachdenken.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Meistens ist es bei mir auch oben ankommen und Spaß.
> Das Rad ist halt leicht weils ab und an auch in Rennen gefahren wird, da halt nichtmehr mit dem Ziel hauptsache ankommen... Und da mein Körper & die Ausrüstung gewichtsmäßig kein (die Ausrüstung kaum) Optimierungspotential mehr bietet muss halt das Rad herhalten .
> Außerdem is nen leichtes Rad sehr angenehm wenn mans stundenlang trägt .
> 
> ...



aaaalso... ich hab mein reactionn, somit ist mein stereo kein racebike (marathon 85km/2100hm haben mich damit gekillt letztes jahr..) aber lesitungsgewicht...mh 72kg somit könnt ich wieder aufholen, wobei die 3l trinkblase nachteilig ist... aber ganz ehrlich. letzen endes kommts doch eh drauf an,w as du in den beinen hast! gestern erst wieder gemerkt, als ich dann mal eben auf 500hm halt 5 min auf nen 12 kg rausfahr und das ohne anschlägig zu sein... insofern, what shells... ich hatte irgendwann mal die schwachsinns devise, dass man eh irgendwie hochkommt 

so und was ich auch noch loswerden wollte:

SOMMERFERIEN! gottseidank! meine motivation befindet sich nämlich auf einem tief!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

du doppel Glücklicher weil:

72 kg und sommerferien 

Für mich zählt der olympische Gedanke, gemütlich nach oben mit spass nach unten 

Obwohl ich ja auch Leichtbau habe  (XTR, EX 1750 ....) also es geht noch schwerer  (Maxxis Minion, E2050 ...)


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

es geht auch schwerer....KURZ: meins  (reace face diabolus kurbel, mavic ex729, dt 440, STEREO,...)

und das mit dem gemütlich hoch denk ich mir auch meistens


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2011)

FEEEEEEERIEN????? is scho wieder soweit?  Na ich werd erst die 2te septemberwoche in den verdienten urlaub kommen


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

bei den ersten hörns schon wieder auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2011)

nur bayern is wichtig


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

und baden (württemberg)....ist ja eh alles zamm..


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2011)

genau^^. Kurze zwischenfrage, hab mir für vorn ne 180er shimano scheibe besorgt (wegen dem singen der RX und so) http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html muss ich da die beläge mit wechseln oder kann ich die alten drauf lassen? so schlecht sind se ja noch net. Ein giro hex war auch noch dabei  schaut zwar klein aus aber S passt wunderbar.


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

der hex ist ein mittelschwerer traum! sau geil der helm..

zu den bremsbelägen:
"profi-ich": tauschen
"ich-ich": beläge auf schleifpapier abziehen (wie wenn sie verglast sind) und neu einbremsen


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2011)

Der Hex ist toll . Lass die Beläge drauf. Ich würde da auch nichts abschleifen. Die erste Abfahrt hast noch ne etwas schlechtere Bremsleistung, sobald die Beläge auf die neue Scheibe eingelaufen sind ist alles gut.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2011)

Jepp sau geil das ding. Gegenüber meinem alten aber sehr leicht . Ich schau mir die heut nach der spätschicht nochmal an und gegebenenfalls frag ich hier mit bild nochmal nach^^. Beläge hab ich noch 2 paar neue da. Schönen tag eich noch ich far jetzt gemütlich meine 20Km zur arbeit  zzum glück is net so heiß


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Der Hex ist toll . Lass die Beläge drauf. Ich würde da auch nichts abschleifen. Die erste Abfahrt hast noch ne etwas schlechtere Bremsleistung, sobald die Beläge auf die neue Scheibe eingelaufen sind ist alles gut.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



wenn du sie abziehst (2 minuten) hast schon bei der ertsen abfahrt spaß und formula is da leider seeehr mies, wenns nicht eingebremst is..


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2011)

Ok, kenne da nur Magura, da ist das ganze unkritisch...


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> "ich-ich": beläge auf schleifpapier abziehen (wie wenn sie verglast sind) und neu einbremsen



jep 

Mache ich auch hin und wieder, wenn die Abfahrt und der Bremsvorgang zu lange gedauert haben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Einmal kurz über's Schleifpapier ziehen und weiter geht's...

Bei den Maguras musste nicht mal einbremsen, die sind direkt wieder voll da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> der hex ist ein mittelschwerer traum! sau geil der helm..


 
Immo bevorzuge ich wieder den Flux  beim Hex wackelt das Sonnenschirmchen


----------



## dusi__ (27. Juli 2011)

billiger als n neuer helm


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Juli 2011)

Aber aufpassen beim kleben!


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juli 2011)

---
------


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Aber aufpassen beim kleben!


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Immo bevorzuge ich wieder den Flux  beim Hex wackelt das Sonnenschirmchen



bei mir ned..

btw.: heute war ja nahezuperfekt!

ich komme gerade von einem fotoshoot der WOMB (world of mountainbiking)! von denen wurden wir als "mtb ag"(wobei das irreführend ist, denn da wird man nur unterschätzt) für nen beitrag in der nächsten ausgabe abgelichtet. das goile war halt, dass max schuhmann, aus videos/bildern/megavalanche ja ausreichend bekannt dabei war. ergebnis: super, mega, hammer geile bilder,ne menge spaß und ich kann jetzt den spruch bringen, dass ich gradmal eben mit max schuhmann auf den hometrails rocken war 
yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

hmm, muss man den kennen


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

megavalachne platz 19, viele berichte hier im ibc über ihn, häufig auf bildern von collin stewart zu sehen, oder auch in dem beitrag über flims z.b.... immer mal wieder   macht aber nix  ich fands kuhl, dass mal so einer hinter/vor einem fährt


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

ok, danke


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

wenn ichs grad sehn:











der werte herr isset  seeehr nett


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juli 2011)

Och, der hat ja ne Sicherungsleine am Kopf....


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juli 2011)

sehr geile bilder , andi !!  fährst du die shimano pedale  ??? greez , bb


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Juli 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Och, der hat ja ne Sicherungsleine am Kopf....


Denke es handelt sich eher um ein mysteriöses
Naturphänomen


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juli 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Och, der hat ja ne Sicherungsleine am Kopf....



Ne leuchtende dazu ... praktisch im Dunkeln. Findest die immer wieder .


----------



## mzaskar (27. Juli 2011)

Mal anders





so wie der Herr in den Bilder oben will ich auch mal fahren können


----------



## cytrax (28. Juli 2011)

werd wohl die schleifpapier variante wählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (28. Juli 2011)

der max fährt solche sachen doch mit seinem All Mountain oder? meine ich mal gelesen zu haben. Fatmodul ANT heisst das schöne gefährt. damit haut er mehr raus als andere mit den dicksten freeridern


----------



## cytrax (28. Juli 2011)

Ich liebe mein Postmann  eben kam der Race Face Atlas Lenker  
Dann werd ich mal ein bissl schrauben gehn und vllt hab ich noch kurz für ein Foto zeit


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> der max fährt solche sachen doch mit seinem All Mountain oder? meine ich mal gelesen zu haben. Fatmodul ANT heisst das schöne gefährt. damit haut er mehr raus als andere mit den dicksten freeridern



fährt erglaub ich meistens ja... aber beim speci enduro (das ding mitdem drop) fahrn viele mit sowas!

das geile is, dass der speed schon grob in seine richtung kommt, nur der style... der is ganz weit weg von mir  (ob lichtjahre als einheit reichen?)


----------



## cytrax (28. Juli 2011)

So, der lenker is mal sowas von porno  ein weiterer schritt um das rot vom bike auszutreiben. Jetzt hab ich aber ein kleines problem. Hab die beläge bissl abgeschliffen bis se ungefähr so aussahen wie die neuen. 

Dann schnall ich die anleitung der scheibe net ganz (net lachen) müssen da jetzt nur die kleinen sicherungsbleche rein oder nur das große? Ich hab halt erst des große und drauf die kleinen. 

Beim ersten bremsen hab ich dann gesehen das der linke belag voll die schramme in die scheibe zieht. Machts was oder nix? Ansonsten tausch ich halt die beläge aus.

Bilder vom pornolenker gibts morgen. Im moment beißt se zwar NOCH nicht so aber im vergleich zur orginal formula sowas von leise. Für hinten besorg ich mir auch noch eine dann is endlich ruhe am bike. Hier mal noch paar bilder:


----------



## Vincy (29. Juli 2011)

Erst das Große, dann die Kleinen darauf um die Schrauben zu sichern.


----------



## cytrax (29. Juli 2011)

Alles klar dann passts ja so  Und die schramme macht nix?


----------



## Vincy (29. Juli 2011)

Nein, vielleicht war da ein Sandkorn oder ein Span dazwischen.


----------



## cytrax (29. Juli 2011)

Die alte scheibe hatte auch die schramme drum hab ich gedacht vielleicht is was im belag (sandkorn, span, ect...)


----------



## basti2910 (29. Juli 2011)

Ich bin gerade dabei mein Cockpit etwas umzubauen: Neuer Vorbau + Lenker.

Habe mich schon fÃ¼r die RaceFace Atlas AM Serie entschieden. 
Am Mittwoch war der schwarze Lenker bei CRC fÃ¼r 43,33â¬ im Angebot. Da es schon spÃ¤t war, dachte ich mir, bestellst du morgen in Ruhe. NatÃ¼rlich ist schwarz jetzt nicht mehr im Angebot, dafÃ¼r aber rot...
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der vielleicht auch zu meinem Bike passen wÃ¼rde?!
Was meint ihr?

Vorbau ist aber schwarz, da ich diesen bereits gekauft habe.

Mehr Fotos vom Bike sind links und hier noch der rote Lenker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (29. Juli 2011)

...wenn der rotton wirklich passt, säh´s sicher gut aus . leider weichen die töne oft ziemlich voneinander ab - und auf bildern kommen sie eh ganz anders rüber ...


----------



## cytrax (30. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mein blauen noch im angebot bekommen  Bilder gibts im laufe des wochenendes. Hab zuviel arbeit im moment  und kein urlaub in sicht


----------



## basti2910 (30. Juli 2011)

Hier hat mir jemand auf die schnelle mal was gebastelt:







@cytrax: Dein AMS ist schwarz, oder?


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juli 2011)

doch , säh´net schlecht aus !!!


----------



## buschhase (30. Juli 2011)

Ich finds cool!


----------



## basti2910 (30. Juli 2011)

Gut, weil auf dem Foto gefällts mir auch. Wie es dann in echt sein wird, weiß man natürlich noch nicht.

Werde ihn mir jetzt einfach mal bestellen, schaun und Fotos machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2011)

basti2910 schrieb:


> Werde ihn mir jetzt einfach mal bestellen, schaun und Fotos machen.


 Gespannt sein...aber diese farbigen Elemente machen ein Bike immer
wieder ansehlich, individuell & schick. Wenn´s halt passt! Die black/anodized Sachen sind da glaube ich ganz dankbar - geht mit Rot, Blau, Grün, Gold und was auch immer......aber die Farbkombi kommt auch gut.  Viel Erfolg & wünsche Dir das es passt!


----------



## icube (31. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> fährt erglaub ich meistens ja... aber beim speci enduro (das ding mitdem drop) fahrn viele mit sowas!
> 
> das geile is, dass der speed schon grob in seine richtung kommt, nur der style... der is ganz weit weg von mir  (ob lichtjahre als einheit reichen?)



jap da hast du recht, ist der knecht mitm stereo auch schon gefahren glaub ich. 
aber was der mit dem fatmodul ant  und 140 mm am heck raushaut ist echt heavy, da sieht man mal wieder das federweg nicht alles ist. harald philipp fährt ja zb auch 150/120 . 
aufjdenfall NEID, so ne runde mitm max wäre schon mal was feines 

Gruß icube


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2011)

Zitat aus dem "Zeigt her Eure Cubes" - leicht gewandelt!



der_fry schrieb:


> Wollen wir den "Zeigt her Eure Cubes"
> Foto- Thread nur noch auf Bike Bilder reduzieren oder dürfen wir auch sehen Wo damit gefahren wird.


 
Grundsätzlich: 
"Zeigt her Eure Cubes"
Das dann hier und da andere Motive mit ein geschummelt werden - ist o.k. Man denke nur an die vielen Pferdebilder von/für Spuri.
Auch mal ´ne Landschaftsaufnahme wäre o.k. - oder ein Haus, oder, oder, oder......
Aber 10 Landschaftsaufnahmen auf ein Cube finde ich neben dem Thema. 

Nur um Diskussionen vorzubeugen: 
1. Ich beziehe mich hier nicht auf bisherige einzelne Beiträge. 
2. Ich habe den Mod nicht gerufen. 

Will sagen - war doch alles o.k. - lasst es einfach nicht ausufern....für g**le Touren mit fantastischen, endlosen Landschaftsfotos kann man sehr wohl einen eigenen Thread aufmachen & verlinken. 
In dem Punkt gebe ich dem Mod recht. Aber ein Hinweis darauf hätte es dann auch erst einmal getan - diese Zensur ist.....:kotz:

Ach ja - zur Frage: Cubes & Co  Aber mit Co einfach nicht übertreiben. 
Eben wie bisher.....war doch schön so.
Meine Meinung!


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Juli 2011)

Schließe mich Spuri an.


----------



## mtblukas (31. Juli 2011)

ein smile geht nicht


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Juli 2011)

nö


----------



## cytrax (31. Juli 2011)

Spuri hat recht, müssen dafür wohl nen anderen Fred aufmachen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Spuri hat recht, müssen dafür wohl nen anderen Fred aufmachen....


 
Vorschlag aus dem Cube Forums Treffen 2011 Thread:


Dämon schrieb:


> Mach doch einfach einen neue Tread auf (CUBE´s im Urlaub)


Der Name gefällt mir...... 
Und hier gehen dann auch Urlaubsbilder satt - für die, die auch das landschaftliche wie dolle posten wollen. 
Und der Mod hat nix mehr zu melden - ähm meckern 

Und den "alten" Thread wie gehabt .....


----------



## cytrax (31. Juli 2011)

Und am besten oben mit anpinnen lassen


----------



## NaitsirhC (31. Juli 2011)

warum denn irgendeinem mod fügen der plötzlich hier auftaucht und sich einmischen muss? wenn es den meisten usern so passt, wie es aktuell ist, ist doch alles in ordnung. verstehe nicht warum hier seit kurzem penibel auf ordnung geachtet wird, wo sie längst herrscht...wenn es wirklich nur darum geht die bikes zu zeigen, dann brauch man irgendwann auch nicht mehr reinschauen, weil man eh alle kennt. tourenbilder, etc. sind doch schon eh und je bei den posts dabei, jetzt war es halt mal ein post, wo ein bisschen mehr drin war, warum deswegen gleich ein fass aufmachen und löschen verstehe ich nicht, zumal es anscheinend niemanden groß stört...meine meinung zu dem thema. anyway, dann halt einen neuen thread... 
 naitsirhc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> anyway, dann halt einen neuen thread...
> naitsirhc


 Gedacht halt "nur" für den/die - der/die 
eindeutig im Verhältnis gesehen zu viele Landschaftsfotos 
mit posten wollen. Gibt sicher Gegenden wo man durchaus auch mal ein wenig animieren kann hin zu fahren - oder einfach nur die Urlaubsstimmung mit Anderen teilen will.....
Also wo man eben nicht auf die Anzhal der Cubes achten will/kann.
Da finde ich es angebracht - by the way = für Alle Anderen ändert sich nichts. Cubes & Landschaft ist der Tenor. 
Und damit ist/war der alte Thread gut bedient.
Aber lasst die Cuberisti mal heimkommen - der ein oder andere will sicher auch noch was dazu sagen.
Im Übrigen sehe ich es nicht als "nachgeben" an einen Mod. - der angestrebte Urlaubsthread macht in meinen Augen schon Sinn & erweitert einfach die Möglichkeiten. 
Hausrunde / Feierabendrunde / Wochenendrunde / Urlaub gekürzt wie gehabt - der g**lste Jahreurlaub in "sonstdairgendwo" ungekürzt dann einfach im Urlaubsbilder-Thread = ganz ohne Hemmungen volle Packung Fotos! 
Lässt sich bestimmt auch prima ansehen - und wer nicht will, guckt Cubes. 
Denke so ein Fred wäre einfach eine "Bereicherung" Mod. hin - Mod. her & und Ruhe ist! Vielleicht...??!!
Und noch mal - ist eine Angebot / eine Möglichkeit - kein Muss!
 Ich würde ja einfach so einen Fred aufmachen - aber hätte zzt. gar keine Fotos dafür..... War jemand weg?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. Juli 2011)

Ich wollte auch hier mal fragen, ob schonmal jemand von euch probiert hat, in ein XMS einen breiteren Reifen als 2.25 einzumachen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch hier mal fragen, ob schonmal jemand von euch probiert hat, in ein XMS einen breiteren Reifen als 2.25 einzumachen...


 Hast Du doch schon gefragt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536148&highlight=reifen+f%FCr+xms

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=533911&highlight=xms

o.k. - könnte man dann auch einfach mal verlinken - muss man aber nicht...sagen jetzt wieder Einige......
Aber mal in Echt - was ist am XMS anders als am AMS in der Gabel hinten? 
Gehen nicht die ganzen Reifen- Diskussion (SuFu) 1:1 zu übernehmen?
Schlag mich tot - aber ich weiß es nicht. 
Wie gesagt - XMS sind eher selten hier - hoffe Dir kann jemand helfen. 
Schon mal direkt im XMS Fred bei den xms-Treibern dort versucht?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450682&highlight=xms&page=3


----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> warum denn irgendeinem mod fügen der plötzlich hier auftaucht und sich einmischen muss? wenn es den meisten usern so passt, wie es aktuell ist,





oder wir machen einen neuen Fred auf, prima vielleicht noch einen für´s Klo.

Kindergarten!


----------



## beuze1 (31. Juli 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> warum denn irgendeinem mod fügen der plötzlich hier auftaucht und sich einmischen muss?
> jetzt war es halt mal ein post, wo ein bisschen mehr drin war, warum deswegen gleich ein fass aufmachen und löschen verstehe ich nicht, zumal es anscheinend niemanden groß stört...
> naitsirhc



*Der Herr Mot hat nicht nur die Bike-Urlaubsbilder in seiner Zensur&Löschorgie rausgenommen, sondern alle Beiträge zwischen 16 und 21 Uhr gelöscht..
Und er hat es anscheinend auch nicht nötig Stellung zu beziehen..
gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit solche Herrn..sagen wir mal,
auch zur Ordnung zu rufen..*


----------



## cytrax (1. August 2011)

Also ich kenn das so, es gibt MODs und Admins. Die Admins sind Angestellte (werden bezahlt) und die MODs sind freiwillige Helfer. Admins haben normalerweise mehr zu sagen. Torsten is z.B. der MOD für dieses (unter) Forum und Thomas is Admin das heißt wiederum wenns Probleme mitm MOD o.Ä. gibt muss man sich mitm Admin in verbindung setzen.

Ich hoffe is nicht zu kompliziert geschrieben 

Schönen Tag euch noch ich geh jetzt duschen und ab ins Bett (hatte Nachtschicht)


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hast Du doch schon gefragt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536148&highlight=reifen+f%FCr+xms
> 
> ...



Wollte halt hier auch nochmal fragen 


Aber vielen Dank für den Link


----------



## Dämon__ (1. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Also ich kenn das so, es gibt MODs und Admins. Die Admins sind Angestellte (werden bezahlt) und die MODs sind freiwillige Helfer. Admins haben normalerweise mehr zu sagen. Torsten is z.B. der MOD für dieses (unter) Forum und Thomas is Admin das heißt wiederum wenns Probleme mitm MOD o.Ä. gibt muss man sich mitm Admin in verbindung setzen.
> 
> Ich hoffe is nicht zu kompliziert geschrieben
> 
> Schönen Tag euch noch ich geh jetzt duschen und ab ins Bett (hatte Nachtschicht)



das ist so richtig...schreib mal Thomas an der ist sehr nett!


----------



## Languste (1. August 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> warum denn irgendeinem mod fügen der plötzlich hier auftaucht und sich einmischen muss? wenn es den meisten usern so passt, wie es aktuell ist, ist doch alles in ordnung. verstehe nicht warum hier seit kurzem penibel auf ordnung geachtet wird, wo sie längst herrscht...wenn es wirklich nur darum geht die bikes zu zeigen, dann brauch man irgendwann auch nicht mehr reinschauen, weil man eh alle kennt. tourenbilder, etc. sind doch schon eh und je bei den posts dabei, jetzt war es halt mal ein post, wo ein bisschen mehr drin war, warum deswegen gleich ein fass aufmachen und löschen verstehe ich nicht, zumal es anscheinend niemanden groß stört...meine meinung zu dem thema. anyway, dann halt einen neuen thread...
> naitsirhc


 
Bingo 
Wer was nicht sehen will soll es ueberlesen oder weiter scrollen.
Ist doch nicht so schwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (1. August 2011)

Gnau


----------



## blutbuche (1. August 2011)

WORD !!!!!! immer diese  leute , die  meinen , über andere bestimmen zu müssen - zum brechen !!!!!


----------



## Guerill0 (1. August 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> warum denn irgendeinem mod fügen der plötzlich hier auftaucht und sich einmischen muss? wenn es den meisten usern so passt, wie es aktuell ist, ist doch alles in ordnung. verstehe nicht warum hier seit kurzem penibel auf ordnung geachtet wird, wo sie längst herrscht...wenn es wirklich nur darum geht die bikes zu zeigen, dann brauch man irgendwann auch nicht mehr reinschauen, weil man eh alle kennt. tourenbilder, etc. sind doch schon eh und je bei den posts dabei, jetzt war es halt mal ein post, wo ein bisschen mehr drin war, warum deswegen gleich ein fass aufmachen und löschen verstehe ich nicht, zumal es anscheinend niemanden groß stört...meine meinung zu dem thema. anyway, dann halt einen neuen thread...
> naitsirhc



Seh ich exakt genauso. 
Wo soll dieser Irrsinn dann enden?
Zeigt her eure Cubes in den Westalpen?
Zeigt her eure CC-Cubes (AM-Verbot!)?


----------



## blutbuche (1. August 2011)

...zeigt her eure cube wippen und eure helme , die ihr nur bei cube touren tragt ... echt , so´n blödsinn


----------



## Gummischwain (1. August 2011)

Bla....bla....blabla...blablabla....blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....bla! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Leute dat bringt doch nix! Beschwert euch beim Admin oder lebt damit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@ basti: das gleiche Problem mit unterschiedlichen Rottönen hatte ich bei meinem Umbau auch. Aber leichte Unterschiede haste immer und sooo schlimm find ich's nicht!


----------



## basti2910 (1. August 2011)

Der Lenker wurde heute verschickt. Ist inzwischen auch nicht mehr im Angebot, also Glück gehabt. Wird dann wohl irgendwann die Woche eintrudeln. Hoffentlich ist bis dahin auch der Vorbau da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Wollte halt hier auch nochmal fragen
> Aber vielen Dank für den Link


Dachte ich mir - macht ja auch Sinn, der Cube Fred ist schon gut besucht. 
Und gerne doch - hoffe nur - man wird Dir helfen.


Guerill0 schrieb:


> Wo soll dieser Irrsinn dann enden?
> Zeigt her eure Cubes in den Westalpen?
> Zeigt her eure CC-Cubes (AM-Verbot!)?


 Damit ist der "Cube im Urlaub Thread" also gestorben...
Irgendwie schade.....


----------



## cytrax (1. August 2011)

Lasst uns doch einfach ne Umfrage starten. "CUBE`s im Urlaub" oder "Unsere CUBE`s machen Urlaub" Ja oder Nein und gut is. 2 wochen Laufzeit und dann hat jeder Zeit genug.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> lasst uns doch einfach ne umfrage starten. "cube`s im urlaub" oder "unsere cube`s machen urlaub" ja oder nein und gut is. 2 wochen laufzeit und dann hat jeder zeit genug.



dafür


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2011)

ich abonier nicht noch einen bilderfred! immer mehr freds sind nicht s ganz das wahre!


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2011)

Was soll das ? Weil jetzt irgendso nen Mod versucht hier auf dicke Hose zu machen, sollen wir jetzt irgendwelche neue Threads und weiss der Henker was machen.

Meine Antwort ganz klar ... Nö.

Wir sind doch hier nicht im Kindergarten, wo ich ne Nanny brauche.

Ich habe Thomas (Admin) mal angeschrieben und um Klärung gebeten. Mal sehen, ob er auf die direkten Fragen zu dem Thema "Beiträge löschen durch Mods" Stellung nimmt. Kann ja wohl nicht sein, was hier abgeht. 

Als ob hier alle Langeweile haben . Man, geht Biken oder raus in schöne Fahrreviere und stellt die Bilder ein, damit man sich auf die Bilder freuen kann - ob mit oder ohne Cube ... Und der oder die, die damit nicht klarkommen, können sich Cubes auf www.cube.eu anschauen.


----------



## blutbuche (1. August 2011)

ganz genau !!!!


----------



## Languste (2. August 2011)

Ich mach hier so weiter wie bisher. Was interessiert mich ein Mod. der versucht hier die Leute zu Maßregeln.  Dann soll er loeschen und zensieren bis er schwarz wird.

Mod. macht gleichgueltig!!!!!!!  Mir doch Egal ;-))))


----------



## Cortina (2. August 2011)

Ich finds auch schade, da ich ja nicht Biken gehe und eigentlich immer Urlaub mache kann ich jetzt gar keine Bilder mehr posten


----------



## cytrax (2. August 2011)

Da sitzen dann die Topomobber in ner Zwickmühle


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich finds auch schade, da ich ja nicht Biken gehe und eigentlich immer Urlaub mache kann ich jetzt gar keine Bilder mehr posten


 Die goldene Palme - für den bislang am ehesten treffenden Beitrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (2. August 2011)

..der beitrag ist nicht "am ehesten treffend" - das sind die anderen doch auch - er ist nur "netter" ausgedrückt - das geht manchen leuten halt ab , wenn sie sich ver.... fühlen - mir auch . ich kann nicht nett bleiben , wenn jemand zensiert und mich (uns) bevormunden will .-irgendwann hört die nettigkeit auch mal auf ---m.m. ....


----------



## beuze1 (2. August 2011)

*Cortina...
ich seh genau wie's Dich gerade jetzt in den Fingern juckt..
und dann doch nicht auf Antworten drückst..*

beuze1


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch mal so eine schöne Kettenführung gebastelt:





















Was sieht daran sch.... aus?





Genau...Was denkt ihr kann man das so lassen?









Gruß Lukas


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

Hey Lukas,

dumm darf man sein, man muß sich nur zu helfen wissen!


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hey Lukas,
> 
> dumm darf man sein, man muß sich nur zu helfen wissen!



Danke..nur der Dreck von Füssen stört


----------



## buschhase (2. August 2011)

Wie klappt es denn beim Schalten aufs 3. Ritzel? Denk da dürft deine Konstruktion bisl rutschen. Aber ist 'ne Ferndiagnose.

Ansonsten wäre noch die Frage wie die Verbindung zwischen Metallharken und Gummilasche (Stück alter Schlauch?) ist. Hier könnte man, falls du es eh nicht schon getan hast, die Oberflächen leicht anrauhen (mit zB groben Schleifpapier) und dann die beiden Teile mit einem entsprechenden Kleber verbinden. Wobei dann wieder die Frage der Dynamik bleibt. Sprich ob es noch genug Bewegungsfreiraum beim Schalten bietet.

Aber das dürften Sachen sein, die du am besten mal aufm Trail ausprobierst, wo die Kette sonst mächtig schwingen würde.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Also 3 Ritzel geht...ist mir aber eigentlich egal weil dort jetzt eh ein Bash hinkommt. Verbindung: Das Stück Gartenschlauch das drunter ist angeraut und entfettet. dann einfach ein Schrumpfschlauch genommen warm gemacht und dashat schon gehalten...Für die Sicherheit noch 2 Kabelbinder und fertig. Kein Klebe oder so.


----------



## buschhase (2. August 2011)

Jagut - das natürlich noch besser. Kann man ja nicht ahnen, dass du so professionell ausgerüstet bist 

Aber erzähl trotzdem mal demnächst wie sich das so verhält bei 'ner totalen Schlammschlacht.


----------



## fatz (2. August 2011)

@lukas:
fuer 2fach isses noch etwas weit unten. schau, dass aufm kleinen ritzel die kette halbwegs gerade
durchgeht. in bissl nach oben ziehen ist ok, nach unten druecken nicht so. bei meiner harz4 laeuft's
auf dem kleinen ritzel fast komplett beruehrungs- und lautlos. aufm 36er sehr leise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Ich werd mal schaun wie sich's aufm Trail verhält und dann Erfahrungsbericht posten.

Danke Fatz dass schau ich mir nochmal an.


----------



## Landus (2. August 2011)

Soo, jetzt muss ich (Besitzer eines 2010er Fritzz) mir hier mal meinen Frust von der Seele schreiben...

Mir ist vorhin ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit passiert, ich hab es geschafft, dass der Bolzen der über dem Tretlager sitzt auf der rechten seite rausrutscht, mit dem kleinen Kettenblatt kollidiert und den gesamten Antrieb auser Kraft setzt...

Danach konnte ich erstmal 2 Km heimschieben, da sich die Kurbel nicht mehr bewegen lässt...

Fazit: Bolzen im Ar*** kleines Kettenblatt im Ar*** und damit auch Urlaub im Ar***.

Wäre alles nicht so schlimm, allerdings ist das schon das 2te mal, vor ungefähr 3 Monaten ist mir der Bolzen am Horstlink, also kurz vor der Hinterachse rausgefallen, ich musste mitm Bus heimfahren und das Bike später mitm Auto abholen...

Davon mal abgesehen ist der gesamte Hinterbau vom 2010er Fritzz ne einzige Katastrophe, weil schlechtes Ansprechverhalten und wenn es etwas holpriger wird sackt der Dämpfer durch. Das durchsacken hab ich durch Verkleinerung der Luftkammer etwas kompensiert, das Ansprechverhalten bleibt aber Sch****.

Ich werd das Bike morgen zum Händler bringen (genauer gesagt zu Cube selbst, da ich direkt beim Hauptwerk wohne) und binn mal gespannt was die dazu sagen.

Ich will hier nicht rumheulen, nur binn ich eben extrem angepisst weil das nicht das erste mal ist, dass sowas passiert, und weil ich die morgige Tour, bzw. den rest meiner Woche abhaken kann...:kotz:

Achja, bevor ichs vergess, hier noch ein paar schöne Bilder der Unmöglichkeit:


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2011)

War da kein Loctite drann?


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

hi Landus,

willkommen im Club. Ist mir ebenso passiert. Wann? Beim Cube Treffen in Füssen am Freitag. Noch 5 Minuten vorher habe ich mit dem Brustton der Überzeugung behauptet bei meinem Stereo sei alles TipTop. Der Bolzen rutscht nicht von jetzt auf gleich raus, hätte ich besser immer mal wieder einen Blick drauf gehabt. Ich hab alle anderen Schrauben am Hinterbau bis auf Horst´s Link und eben diesen schon draussen gehabt und mit neuer Schraubensicherung versehen. Resultat, hält. Die Mikroverkapselte Schraubensicherung die im Original aufgebracht wird taugt keinen Schuß Pulver.

In Füssen hab ich´s beim rumspielen auf dem Campingplatz bemerkt, da ist zum Glück nix kaputt gegangen. Klar ist für mich jedoch das die Verbindungselemente regelmäßiger Überwachung bedürfen.

Stefan

PS: Was ist bei deinem Antrieb eigentlich kaputt, wir ham den Bolzen rausgedreht Guido hat Sekundenkleber (nach eigener Aussage) drauf gemacht, mit Drehmoment reingedreht, fertig.


----------



## fatz (2. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> War da kein Loctite drann?



scherzkeks. cube weiss ned mal wie man loctite schreibt.


----------



## cytrax (2. August 2011)

Der Mikroverkapselte trocken Lack scheiß is eh fürn Bobbes. Bei mir kommt nur anständiges Loctite 243 ran. Und wenns abgelaufen is, kommts in die Tonne. (ja das zeug hat auch ein Haltbarkeitsdatum) Hatte bisher auch keine Probleme, alles bombenfest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2011)

genau deshalb die Frage...


----------



## Landus (2. August 2011)

Ich finde halt, sowas darf garnicht passieren und schon gleich nicht 2 mal. Als mir damals der Bolzen am Horstlink rausgefallen ist, hätte es mich fast gelegt, da stand plötzlich das ganze hinterrad schief und hat am Rahmen geschliffen und dann blockiert. Ist komischerweise auf ner geteerten Straße passiert, nicht aufm Trail.


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> I Ist komischerweise auf ner geteerten Straße passiert, nicht aufm Trail.



hi Landus,

das passiert nicht Schlagartig. Die Bolzen "rütteln" sich langsam raus und irgendwann ist dann Schluß. Das kann auf dem Trail sein oder auf Asphalt oder daheim vor der Garage.

Schuld ist die Schraubensicherung, die nicht hält was sie verspricht. Also alle Schrauben raus Flüssigsicherung drauf und gut ist.

Ich frag nochmal, ist wirklich was kaputt, oder klemmt "nur" der Bolzen das Kettenblatt?


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Wenn das jetzt schon dein zweites mal war warum hast du nicht als du dein "zweites" Lager eingebaut hast Loctite draufgemacht? Oder hatt das dein Händler gemacht?


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2011)

Ist schon ärgerlich so eine Aktion, aber beim ersten mal hätte ich schon alle Verbindungen überprüft, geh jetzt erst mal zum Werk und erzähl denen was passiert ist, die werden dir die Sachen bestimmt ersetzen.
Und jetzt weißt du ja auf was du achten muss.


----------



## Landus (2. August 2011)

Ne, das Kettenblatt hat es auch erwischt, vielleicht gehts noch, binn mir aber nicht sicher. Ich binn nen Berg runter, hab zusatzlich noch getreten, plötzlich gab es ein hässliches Geräusch, die Kurbel hat noch 2-3 Umdrehungen geschafft und ging dann auf Block... Ich habe schon versucht, den Bolzen rüberzudrücken, aber der hat sich verklemmt. 
Naja wurst, sollen die das richten, ich hab die schnauze voll Mach mir doch nicht noch die Hände schmutzig, weil die unfähig sind ein bissel Sicherungslack reinzumachen...


----------



## dusi__ (2. August 2011)

"Dann geh halt in den nächsten Obi und hold dir so ein Baumarktrad. Aber geh uns nicht mit so komischen Fragen auf die Oliven."   

naja ich lasse meins auf jeden fall auch nochma zum onkel doc vor meinem alpenrausch.
sag denen das ma ganz klar und deutlich
lass dir am besten nen kostenvoranschlag geben .  so doof sich das auch anhört.


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Ich habe schon versucht, den Bolzen rüberzudrücken, aber der hat sich verklemmt.
> Naja wurst, sollen die das richten, ich hab die schnauze voll



Im Prinzip hast du ja recht, aber um deinen Urlaub zu "retten".

Der Bolzen läßt sich nicht drücken, der hat ein Gewinde. Also Kurbel demontieren und Bolzen festziehen. Wenn du hilfe brauchst schick mir mal ne PN.


----------



## Landus (2. August 2011)

Hm, eigentlich sollte das ja noch auf Garantie gehen, hab es ja erst seit Juni 2010...


----------



## dusi__ (2. August 2011)

ja aber das du was hast wenn das nochma passiert.
nich das die dann was anderes behaupten.  denk immer an die beweispflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (2. August 2011)

Jetz kann ich mit Landus morgen keine Tour machen... verdammt


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Landus hat doch noch ein Ghost 5000 SE 2007


----------



## Themeankitty (2. August 2011)

Ja aber dem Bike traut er schon zweimal ned ^^


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)




----------



## Landus (2. August 2011)

Eben, das Ghost wurde schon dermaßen geschunden, das sollte eigentlich schon längst im Ruhestand sein. Normalerweise fahr ich damit nur Semmeln holen...selbst da hab ich schiss, dass es kaputt geht und ich die 700 Meter nach Hause schieben muss

Wenn du willst, können wir ja morgen trotzdem mal testen, ob es ne Kösseine-Tour aushält


----------



## Cortina (2. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Cortina...
> ich seh genau wie's Dich gerade jetzt in den Fingern juckt..
> und dann doch nicht auf Antworten drückst..*
> 
> beuze1



Hab mittlerweile schon 99 mal auf Vorschau gedrückt


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, können wir ja morgen trotzdem mal testen, ob es ne Kösseine-Tour aushält



Sorry Landus,

bei aller Diskussion um Gewährleistung und sicher berechtigte Ansprüche, dass wär mir mein Urlaub wert. Also wenn der Bolzen noch gerade ist, Kurbel runter und reinschrauben, dauert 10 Minuten. Selbst wenn das kleine Blatt einen Schuß hat, dann halt nicht draufschalten und gut ist.

Ist halt meine Meinung


----------



## Cortina (2. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Gruß Lukas



Ist die goil, was hatste der denn gegeben?...Ich hätt gern das doppelte


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Ha die hat Hunger die stirbt gleich  Keine Ahnung ich hab grad die Bilder für die Kefü gemacht lauf ins Haus rein da sitzt die Katze und schon entsteht so ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Landus (2. August 2011)

Ja, würde ich auch, hab aber nicht das entsprechende Werkzeug da, um die Kurbel zu demontieren Ich weis das klingt komisch, aber ich muss mir echt mal das ganze Spezialwerkzeug zulegen...


----------



## dusi__ (2. August 2011)

naja , um ne kurbel auszubauen benötigst du nur n paar inbus schlüssel


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Ja, würde ich auch, hab aber nicht das entsprechende Werkzeug da, um die Kurbel zu demontieren Ich weis das klingt komisch, aber ich muss mir echt mal das ganze Spezialwerkzeug zulegen...



Für die Demontage der Kurbel brauchst du m.E. keine Spezialwerkzeug, hatte ich am Freitag auch nicht. Die Werkzeugkarre stand schließlich zuhause. Imbusschlüssel und irgendwas um die Schraube der linken Kurbel zu lösen that´s it.

Wenn du möchtest schick ich dir meine T-Nr. als PN, ihr sollt doch morgen auf Tour gehen.


----------



## Landus (2. August 2011)

Hö? dachte immer, dass man da nen Kurbelabzieher braucht... Naja, dann werd ich nochmal runter gehen...Schrauben drehn, muttern drehn dumdidumdidum...


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Ist gut..aber nicht notwendig


----------



## Landus (2. August 2011)

Hm, der bolzen ist sogar über das kleine KB hinaus gewandert.

Kurze frage: womit bekomme ich diese Hyper-Spezial-Sicherungsschraube an der linken Kurbel noch auf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (2. August 2011)

Landus schrieb:


> Hö? dachte immer, dass man da nen Kurbelabzieher braucht...


das war mal bei 4kant-kurbeln. eine ht2 kriegst mit imbusschluessel und evtl gummihammer (wenn 
du hart bist geht auch die faust  ) runter.


----------



## Landus (3. August 2011)

Yess, habs geschafft, vielen vielen dank nochmal an Kubitix für den tollen Telefonsupport(du solltest bei Cube im Kundensupport arbeiten, dann gäb es weniger Beschwerden darüber)

Nuja, wie auch immer, Andi is glücklich, sein Fritzz auch, und die Urlaubswoche ist gerettet


----------



## kubitix (3. August 2011)

Moin Andi,

prima, genieß deinen Urlaub und werf ab und an mal einen Blick auf die Verbindungselemente am Fritzz. Ich werd´s jedenfalls noch öfter tun.

BTW: Gibt´s hier eigentlich Würfeltreiber aus Garmisch oder der näheren Umgebung?

Stefan


----------



## fatz (3. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Gibt´s hier eigentlich Würfeltreiber aus Garmisch oder der näheren Umgebung?


bin da gebohren, allerdings nicht mehr soviel dort unterwegs, seit meine oma 
nicht mehr lebt. was willst denn wissen?


----------



## kubitix (3. August 2011)

Moin fatz,

ich müßte einen PKW für etwa 7-9 Tage einigermaßen sicher abstellen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Moin fatz,
> 
> ich müßte einen PKW für etwa 7-9 Tage einigermaßen sicher abstellen.



Hey geht's auf alpencross?


----------



## kubitix (3. August 2011)




----------



## Ostwandlager (3. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


>



ach super
was wollt ihr Fahren?


----------



## Friecke (3. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab mittlerweile schon 99 mal auf Vorschau gedrückt


 
Hier juckt es auch


----------



## fatz (3. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ich müßte einen PKW für etwa 7-9 Tage einigermaßen sicher abstellen.


gap is jetzt ned so des pflaster wo jeder pkw der ein paar tage irgendwo 
rumsteht geknackt wird. entweder du stellst die kiste irgendwo in ein wohngebiet
oder zb am schistadion ab. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sie da mittlerweile gebuehr 
verlangen. die diversen parkplaetze der seilbahnen waeren auch noch eine option.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (3. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> gap is jetzt ned so des pflaster wo jeder pkw der ein paar tage irgendwo
> rumsteht geknackt wird. entweder du stellst die kiste irgendwo in ein wohngebiet
> oder zb am schistadion ab. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sie da mittlerweile gebuehr
> verlangen. die diversen parkplaetze der seilbahnen waeren auch noch eine option.


 

Am Skistadion musste Gebuehr löhnen


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. August 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Hier juckt es auch



ich bin schon von jucken auf ignorieren umgestiegen, da es sonst immer wieder von vorne los geht.......

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## beuze1 (3. August 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Hier juckt es auch



*Ohne Worte *


----------



## cytrax (3. August 2011)

Oh mist, Auktionsende verschlafen  http://cgi.ebay.de/Cube-Stereo-HPA-/180700454488?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a12961e58


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. August 2011)

Nicht schlecht der Preis.

oh, das merkst erst 4 Tage später


----------



## cytrax (3. August 2011)

Ja ich hab die woche nachtschicht und da kommt man mit den wochentagen schnell durcheinander


----------



## kubitix (4. August 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> ach super
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garmisch->Riva
Hahntennjoch/Madritsch-Joch



fatz schrieb:


> gap is jetzt ned so des pflaster wo jeder pkw der ein paar tage irgendwo
> rumsteht geknackt wird. entweder du stellst die kiste irgendwo in ein wohngebiet
> oder zb am schistadion ab. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob sie da mittlerweile gebuehr
> verlangen. die diversen parkplaetze der seilbahnen waeren auch noch eine option.



Danke für die Tip´s, Wohngebiet hab ich auch schon überlegt, dort dann bei jemandem Klingeln und Bescheid sagen. Nicht das sich noch jemand über ein fremdes Auto wundert, dass da tagelang rumsteht (Al.........)

Da wir so wie´s jetzt aussieht, die erste Nacht in Garmisch in einer Pension verbringen werden, ist´s glaube ich die Beste Option mit den Wirtsleuten zu reden. Ansonsten halt wirklich Parkhaus oder Parkplatz, kommt halt ein bizzl auf den Preis an.

Stefan


----------



## jan84 (4. August 2011)

Wir hatten die Autos beim Alpencross ab Oberstdorf auf dem Parkplatz von nem kleinen Schlepplift zwischen den Orten abgestellt, keine Probleme. 

Madritschjoch ist schön .


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Garmisch->Riva
> Hahntennjoch/Madritsch-Joch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

@cytrax : ..is noch ´n schwarzer drin - 09er -schau´mal nach . viel glück - k. 
... wenns juckt , könnten es sackflöhe sein  (hat nix mit dir zu tun , cytrax


----------



## cytrax (4. August 2011)

Ui wunderbar und danke 

Wo sollen die sich denn einnisten wenn kein Wald da is?


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

du meinst - alles abgeholzt ????


----------



## cytrax (4. August 2011)

Brandrodung  
hier mal was lustiges^^ Das is der Arbeitskollege von meinem Kumpel 
Der rasende Radfahrer^^
Klick


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Brandrodung


  Tut das nicht furchtbar weh? Außerdem sollt Ihr doch aufpassen beim ..... 

Kann mir mal jemand die "juckende" Diskussion hier erläutern.........wen juckt es und warum...


----------



## dusi__ (4. August 2011)

ach das juckt keinen mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (4. August 2011)

Kann mir mal jemand die "juckende" Diskussion hier erläutern.........wen juckt es und warum...[/quote]

Bei der Juckgeschichte warst du nicht aufmerksam genug 
Ist ca. ne Woche her.

Jetzt ist´s zu spaet


----------



## mtblukas (4. August 2011)

Ich weiß es auch


----------



## Languste (4. August 2011)

Und bei dem der es nicht weiss, Spurhalter, wird der Wald gerohdet  wie beim Cytrax


----------



## irgang.la (4. August 2011)

zum Thema Auto abstellen: Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass man fast überall Pensionen/Hotels mit Tiefgarage findet wo man das Auto für 30-40 mal ne Woche einstellen kann.


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

..und dann bitte bilder einstellen vom kahlschlag  - damit sich jeder daran erfeuen kann 
@spuri : war wieder mal was typisch "jünger -  mässiges" .. du verstehst schon ...


----------



## Languste (4. August 2011)

Auch graue Haare sind dann im Bilderthread willkommen :-D

Solange sie dann noch vorerst vorhanden sind ;-)


----------



## kubitix (4. August 2011)

Mal was ganz anderes,

wir sind ja gestern auf den Feldberg gefahren, vorher noch nen kurzen Abstecher zu einem nicht unbekannten Dealer.

Im SSV für 30,00 erstanden


----------



## Languste (4. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes,
> 
> wir sind ja gestern auf den Feldberg gefahren, vorher noch nen kurzen Abstecher zu einem nicht unbekannten Dealer.
> 
> Im SSV für 30,00 erstanden


 
Nicht uebel die Aktion und der neue Deckel 

Bei so einer Aktion habe ich mir im Mai nen Wirbel und das Steißbein 
angebrochen, weil ich zuviel Kreft auf die Pedale gegeben habe. 

Wo rohe Kraefte sinnlos walten.


----------



## cytrax (4. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> ach das juckt keinen mehr....



Genau, hat sich erledigt  Haben nur bissle Spaß gemacht 

Ihr dürft gern Markus zu mir sagen, steht auch unten in der Signatur


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. August 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Und bei dem der es nicht weiss, Spurhalter, wird der Wald gerohdet  wie beim Cytrax


Bilder folgen.... Und - ich habe da schon was mitbekommen, war nur so verdammt nah an einem Beitrag von mir... Da habe ich mir eben Sorgen gemacht...den Fettnapf getroffen zu haben.....
Gut - juckt keinen mehr....von war noch gleich das Feuerzeug..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

..... mal 2 bildchen zur abwechslung "cube talk typisch" - ohne cube  schönen abend !! k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... mal 2 bildchen zur abwechslung "cube talk typisch" - ohne cube  schönen abend !! k.


 Schon wieder so eines, wo ich erst den Schminkspiegel holen 
muss... Aber very nice "Red Baron" - und das von Dir...


----------



## blutbuche (4. August 2011)

nee, gehört meiner besseren hälfte - habs nur mal gefahren , damits auch mal wieder rauskommt


----------



## NoJan (5. August 2011)

Cube Muddy Board
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=34745

Fritzz Muddy Board
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=45278


Gibt es einen mir nicht erkennbaren signifikanten Unterschied? Ist das Cube Muddy Board an einem Fritzz kompatibel?


----------



## dusi__ (5. August 2011)

bei dem für das fritzz ist eine kantige aussparung . jedoch habe ich keine ahnung wofür die gut sein soll.


----------



## fatz (5. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> vorher noch nen kurzen Abstecher zu einem nicht unbekannten Dealer.
> 
> Im SSV für 30,00 erstanden


also fullface und unterhose geht ja mal gar ned


----------



## kubitix (5. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> also fullface und unterhose geht ja mal gar ned



das war eine entweder/oder Entscheidung. Entweder Fullface kaufen und nen Haufen Geld sparen (brauchen tue ich ihn ja doch)/ oder endlich nicht mehr "nur" in Unterhose rumfahren, das Budget war begrenzt, jetzt muß ich mit Hohn und Spott leben.

und der Rest muß´s sich angucken

Stefan


----------



## fatz (5. August 2011)

wenn's dich dann mal mit fullface und unterhose hingelegt hat, weisst warum die meisten
nicht mit der kombi fahren.


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Nicht uebel die Aktion und der neue Deckel
> 
> Bei so einer Aktion habe ich mir im Mai nen Wirbel und das Steißbein
> angebrochen, weil ich zuviel Kreft auf die Pedale gegeben habe.
> ...



Finger an der Bremse für den Endsieg .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2011)

http://www.ride.ch/site/index.php/cube-zeigt-erste-29er-bikes-eines-steht-sogar-unter-strom.html

Ich glaube das könnte mein nächstes Cube werden. Hoffentlich gibt es noch HT's. Brauche es in der Hauptsache für den Weg zu Arbeit


----------



## Hiya (6. August 2011)

Moin
Mein Cube AMS 130 Pro hat Schwarze Bremssättel aber im Prospekt sind sie Weiß.Hat der  falsche montiert oder sogar billigere?  













Das Ritzel hinten ist bei meinem Cube auch nicht Weiß Lackiert?


----------



## Dämon__ (6. August 2011)

@mzaskar aber doch nicht das mit Strom, oder?


----------



## blutbuche (6. August 2011)

......


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> @mzaskar aber doch nicht das mit Strom, oder?



Da würde sich die Liftfrage erübrigen  


Neee, eigentlich ein normales HT limited oder so


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. August 2011)

Hiya schrieb:


> Moin
> Mein Cube AMS 130 Pro hat Schwarze Bremssättel aber im Prospekt sind sie Weiß.Hat der  falsche montiert oder sogar billigere?
> Das Ritzel hinten ist bei meinem Cube auch nicht Weiß Lackiert?


 Frag den Händler doch einfach mal....vielleicht mit denen eines 130 er Race "verwechselt" ? 
Die Hayes Stroker müssten dran sein - bei reiner Verwechslung müsste es nunmehr ja eine Formula R1X sein! 
Das liesse sich noch mit Stress entschuldigen.... Was hast Du denn nun verbaut? 
Das mit der Kassette in weiß lässt sich aber nicht einmal damit erklären.....Restbestände verbaut???
Frag ihn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (6. August 2011)

*Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden.
Man hat mich das gestern übern Lenker geschleudert.  
Mein Cube hat nur ein paar kleine Schrammen am linken Lenkerende.
Bin heil froh, dass ich die ganze Schutzausrüstung an hatte. 
Nur ne ordentliche Handprellung. 





Naja, dann hab ich jetzt schon mal Urlaub. 
Aber ohne Biken... 

Schönen Gruß, Mario
*


----------



## xerto (6. August 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Wollt mich auch mal wieder melden.
> Man hat mich das gestern übern Lenker geschleudert.
> Mein Cube hat nur ein paar kleine Schrammen am linken Lenkerende.
> Bin heil froh, dass ich die ganze Schutzausrüstung an hatte.
> ...


*

zeigt her eure blessuren  

mein opa hatte kriegsverletzungen. wir schaffen das auf dem trail uns zu malträtieren.. 

gute besserung von mir 


ich zeige meiner frau immer meine narben und lass mich pflegen..*


----------



## blutbuche (7. August 2011)

gute besserung !!! 
 wir haben heute zuwachs bekomme


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (7. August 2011)

@Mario
Sieht ja übel aus  Wie lange bleibt das denn jetzt so?

Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> gute besserung !!!
> wir haben heute zuwachs bekomme


 
Froschmutti......
Viel Spaß mit dem Nachwuchs....und natürlich auch den Anderen! 

@Mario - Düs geht widder wech.... Trotzdem "Gute Besserung!" 
Und das es so schnell wie möglich geht....


----------



## kubitix (7. August 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Mein Cube hat nur ein paar kleine Schrammen am linken Lenkerende.
> Schönen Gruß, Mario
> *



Moin Mario,

gute Besserung, das rechte Lenkerende hast du ja sauber durch deine Hand vor "Verletzungen" geschützt.

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2011)

Gute Besserung  

Mir hatte es letztens die Pedale mit Schmackes in die Wade gerammt  2 Tage nicht laufen und auch jetzt sind die ersten Meter immer recht schmerzhaft


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. August 2011)

Mario,

gute Besserung von mir und Tina. Oh man, die Schwellung sieht ja echt mächtig aus . Hoffentlich war / ist es nicht so schmerzhaft wie es ausschaut.

Wir drücken die Daumen, dass Du bald wieder auf dem Bock hängen kannst. 

Joerg und Tina


----------



## Hexenwerk (7. August 2011)

@Mario
Beim Arzt warst du? Brüche sind oft weniger schmerzhaft als Prellungen. Nicht das es was schlimmeres ist.


----------



## OIRAM (7. August 2011)

*Vielen Dank für Eure Genesungswünsch.
Der Unfall ist Freitagabend passiert. 3 min später dachte ich, den Handschuh bekommste nie mehr aus.
Sofort ins Krankenhaus.
Kein Knochenbruch. 
Das Foto ist dann beim öffnen des Gipsverbandes am Samstag morgen entstanden.
Heut ists schon viel besser, hab schon ne 8,5 km Brötcheneinkaufrunde auf m Cityrad meiner Süßen hinter mir. 
Bis Freitag bleibt der Gips erst mal drum. 
Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (7. August 2011)

Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## OIRAM (7. August 2011)

*Danke...*


----------



## Dämon__ (7. August 2011)

Die Hand schön kühlen dann ist die in ein paar Tagen wieder heil...ist eh kein Wetter draußen   gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Die Hand schön kühlen dann ist die in ein paar Tagen wieder heil...


 Das heißt also mit anderen Worten, Bier immer schön in den Kühlschrank...und dann zünftig  - 
das ja die Hand nicht warm wird.......aus medizinischen Gründen versteht sich....


----------



## Themeankitty (7. August 2011)

Ab morgen nach Südtriol!!!
Mein Reaction kommt natürlich mit


----------



## dusi__ (7. August 2011)

nur nich vergessen ne knipse einzupacken


----------



## Themeankitty (7. August 2011)

Ja mach ich,denn die Landschaft ist traumhaft.
Ich werd dann auch die Urlaubsbilder  ins Forum reinstellen


----------



## cytrax (7. August 2011)

@ Mario Autsch, gute besserung 

@ Kati Schicker Spezi Frosch, viel spaß damit 

@ Kitty Tourenbilder darfst doch reinstellen


----------



## Vincy (7. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> bei dem für das fritzz ist eine kantige aussparung . jedoch habe ich keine ahnung wofür die gut sein soll.


 
Beim vollen Einfedern würde man da sonst an dem ProPedal-Hebel des Fox-Dämpfers stoßen. Deswegen passt das Muddy Board vom Stereo nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (7. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> .......aus medizinischen Gründen versteht sich....



Spuri, Du hättest Dich als Arzt hier im Rheingau niederlassen sollen. Ich wäre Dein bester Patient geworden .


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. August 2011)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. August 2011)

Von der Irrung dann zu Irland.
Ach nee - da waren wir - nun folgt Schottland (sieht aber genau so aus)


----------



## fatz (7. August 2011)

fuer alle, die das liteville-forum nicht lesen, hier noch ein paar bilder von meinem 
schottlandtrip im juli:

am minch more, innerleithen:






ned so ganz in der mitte, dafuer mit viel landschaft. isle of skye, duirinish halbinsel:





garstiges wetter am gipfel des cairngorm 1245m:





bikebilder hab ich nimmer viele, aber wenn ihr noch landschaft sehen moegt, sagt bescheid....


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (7. August 2011)

Her mit der Landschaft  ...und bitte einen ausführlichen Bericht: Wo habt ihr gepennt und wie waren die Trails, letzteren Bericht bitte mit Fotos oder noch besser mit Videos


----------



## kubitix (7. August 2011)

hi fatz,

immer her mit den Bildern, wie (d)ein Fahrrad aussieht wissen wir ja. Sind doch eh alle gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (7. August 2011)

na gut, ihr habt's so gewollt. gepennt haben wir in meinem landy. bild siehe weiter unten.
einen bericht gibt's im laufe von ein zwei wochen mal im reisen&reviere-forum, wenn ich 
dazu komm.

die reiseroute:





isle of skye, cuilins mit schlechtem wetter von norden.





altes haus bei dunvegan, kinloch campsite:





eilean donan castle. bekannt durch den highlander:





irgendwo an der westkueste:





kyle of durness. viel weiter nach norden geht's nimmer.





loch fleet, ostkueste:





auf dem rueckweg in wales: cae do campsite. einer der coolsten campingplaetze die ich kenne:





standing stone auf einer biketour vom obigen campsite aus.





nochmal cae do campsite. der strand





da muss ich ja wohl nix dazu schreiben oder?


----------



## Cortina (7. August 2011)

Mario, von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## kubitix (7. August 2011)

sehr schöne Bilder fatz, und ich finde ja, das Wetter paßt saumäßig zu diesem Land und den Landschaften. Genau so stellt man sich´s halt immer wieder vor. Gibt den Bildern das gewisse etwas, im positiven Sinne.

Stefan


----------



## blutbuche (7. August 2011)

@fatz : ...--- ..!!!!!!!schönen abend noch !! k.


----------



## dusi__ (7. August 2011)

@ fatz:  wahnsinnig gut ! 

@ mario: gute besserung


----------



## mzaskar (7. August 2011)

@ fatz

bin gerade etwas neidisch  so ein Landi ist schonwas tolles  

S.


----------



## cytrax (7. August 2011)

SUPER Bilder Fatz  Ja so ein Landie is scho was feines


----------



## OIRAM (7. August 2011)

* Danke noch mals für die Genesungswünsche.

@ fatz

Ich sags doch, es kann nur einen geben... Super Bilder.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. August 2011)

@Fatz: Krasse Landschaft. Cool das Du ein solches "Exotenrevier" fährst. Ich meine es war sogar auch vor kurzem ein Bericht über Schottland und seine Trailparks in der Bike.

Aber mal nebst Biken zu den Interessanten Dingen: Wie war das Haggis, Porridge, Black Pudding und der Whisky ?


----------



## Dämon__ (8. August 2011)

@fatz war bestimmt eine schöne Erfahrung dort oben, tolle Bilder.
         du hast hoffentlich nicht zu viel Whisky geschmuggelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. August 2011)

schoen, dass euch die bilder gefallen. wenn ihr noch mehr wollt, kann ich nochmal durchforsten.... 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Fatz: Krasse Landschaft. Cool das Du ein solches "Exotenrevier" fährst.


ich bin da jetzt nicht unbeding nur zum biken hin. mir gefaellt das land einfach
und das letzte mal war schon viel zu lang her (15jahre).



> Ich meine es war sogar auch vor kurzem ein Bericht über Schottland und seine Trailparks in der Bike.


ja. aber der war schon ein bissl euphorisch. so toll find ich die parks nun
nicht. ist mir ein bissl zu weichgespuelt.


> Aber mal nebst Biken zu den Interessanten Dingen: Wie war das Haggis, Porridge, Black Pudding und der Whisky ?


nr. 1 und 3 muss ich mir ned geben. nr.2 mag ich sowieso und whisky
ist mir eine nummer zu stark. da hab ich lieber mal ein gepflegtes glas roten.



Dämon schrieb:


> du hast hoffentlich nicht zu viel Whisky geschmuggelt.


siehe oben. eine flasche talisker fuer einen kumpel.


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. August 2011)

@Fatz: super Fotos von einem schönen Land. ich war selbst schon dort. Nur, wo ist dieser schöne Strand ? Den habe ich noch nciht gefunden. Dabei benötige ich diese immer um meine Frau zum 'Nord-Urlaub' zu überreden . Gibts den Aufbau für den Landi irgendwo zu kaufen ?

@Mario: gute Besserung

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## fatz (8. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> @Fatz: super Fotos von einem schönen Land. ich war selbst schon dort. Nur, wo ist dieser schöne Strand ? Den habe ich noch nciht gefunden. Dabei benötige ich diese immer um meine Frau zum 'Nord-Urlaub' zu überreden .



hm! gute frage. von hier:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=209500&y=922500&z=120&sv=lochinver&st=3&tl=Map+of+Lochinver,+Highland+[City/Town/Village]&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf
entlang der b869 gibt's eine ganze menge solcher straende. ich mein das
foto war in clashnessie, aber in clachtoll und achmelvich gibt's sowas
gleich am campsite. wasser ist aber eher frisch. die haben da alle einen
neoprenanzug beim badeurlaub dabei.



> Gibts den Aufbau für den Landi irgendwo zu kaufen ?


die aluschachtel ist von http://www.offroadtechnik.de/
sehr zu empfehlen, sowohl von dem was die bauen, als auch von der
kompletten abwicklung. und ja, ich bin quer durch de gefahren um die kiste 
zu holen. der innenausbau ist komplett eigenbau.


----------



## Hiya (8. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Frag den Händler doch einfach mal....vielleicht mit denen eines 130 er Race "verwechselt" ?
> Die Hayes Stroker müssten dran sein - bei reiner Verwechslung müsste es nunmehr ja eine Formula R1X sein!
> Das liesse sich noch mit Stress entschuldigen.... Was hast Du denn nun verbaut?
> Das mit der Kassette in weiß lässt sich aber nicht einmal damit erklären.....Restbestände verbaut???
> Frag ihn!



Email ist raus
Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder


















Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> nr. 1 und 3 muss ich mir ned geben.



 Bei Nr. 1 würde ich auch streiken.


----------



## jan84 (8. August 2011)

Wer gerade (sehr) günstig Bremsen sucht. Bei berg-ab.de gibts billige Louisen (42 Euro die Bremse) und MartaSL (82 Euro die Bremse). Zwar (wahrscheinlich) ohne Scheibe, trotzdem nen Schnäppchen, gerade die Marte. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## tomsteg (8. August 2011)

Hab meinen Antrieb etwas optimiert:
1. von 3fach (42/32/22) auf 2fach (36/22) umgestellt
2. statt des dritten Blattes einen Syntace Grinder
3. Klickpedale gegen Plattform getauscht
4. Bionicon Kefü gegen eine Spezialanfertigung getauscht
5. Gummischutz für den Umwerfer montieriert

siehe Fotos:








Ohne die Klickies fühle ich mich auf Trails nun wesentlich sicherer. Ich weiß, dass das eine reine Kopfsache ist. Einige werden auch behaupten, dass man erst mit Klickis richtig im Trail fahren kann/lernt, mir kommt es aber auf den Spaß an, und der ist mit ohne Klick größer. Bergauf kann ich auch auf die Klickis verzichten, da das Anfahren leichter ist.

Durch den Umstieg auf 2fach muss ich meine Kette kürzen. Normalerweise gibt es dafür eine Formel bzw. einen Onlinerechner, aber durch die Kefü kann die nicht anwenden. Gibt es eine optische Regel, z.B. für die Stellung des Umwerfers?


----------



## Dämon__ (8. August 2011)

> Wer gerade (sehr) günstig Bremsen sucht. Bei berg-ab.de gibts billige Louisen (42 Euro die Bremse) und MartaSL (82 Euro die Bremse). Zwar (wahrscheinlich) ohne Scheibe, trotzdem nen Schnäppchen, gerade die Marte.


sind aber nur Einzelstücke...


----------



## Dämon__ (8. August 2011)

tomsteg schrieb:


> Durch den Umstieg auf 2fach muss ich meine Kette kürzen. Normalerweise gibt es dafür eine Formel bzw. einen Onlinerechner, aber durch die Kefü kann die nicht anwenden. Gibt es eine optische Regel, z.B. für die Stellung des Umwerfers?



http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ketten_montage.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (8. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> sind aber nur Einzelstücke...



Für den der sie kauft ist es doch ok .


----------



## fatz (8. August 2011)

@boomer:
noch ein paar ueberzeuger. leider teils mit nicht so gutem wetter

strand am campsite in achmelvich:





strand am campsite in durness:





fuer dich: trail von achmelvich noch lochinver. leider viel zu kurz.





irgendwo an der halbinsel applecross





haggis sagt tschuess


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. August 2011)

Das Bild vom Schaf ist .


----------



## beuze1 (8. August 2011)

*Im ersten Moment dachte ich..
ach die Bärbel ...
dann sah ich erst, 
ist ja gar keine Bergziege..*


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2011)

echt scha(R)f


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Lade die Bilder doch sonst wo hoch z.bsp. Picasa und verlinke diese dann


Ja - meinte mehr so Alle Bilder.....hier. Aber danke für den Tipp!
Werde aber der Einfachkeit halber weiter hier einstellen - und dann eben löschen. Gibt ja nicht so viele "Verrückte" 
*Habe heute mal den Lenker der Beiden Bikes "aufgeräumt" und *
*geschaut, wo denn die kleine Sonne bald mal hin darf....*



*Wie gesagt - die "normale" Bikelampe muss auch *
*sein...für die Stadt **bzw. den Weg heraus/herein. *



*Und als Notlampe...* *fungiert sie dann auch. *



*Der Akku-Pack passt prima über den Bügel der *
*Flaschenhalterung. *



*Kleine Lampe *



*Kleine Sonne *



*Vergleichs-Foto - mit Blitzlicht der Canon IXUS!*



*Ausleuchtung durch die Kleine Lampe*



*Ausleuchtung durch die Kleine Sonne*



*Beide - na gut, kaum ein Unterschied... Nur ein heller Fleck +*




Entschuldigung - dass hier ein Cube zu sehen ist. 
Wollte aber nicht den Foto- Fred mit Keller/Technikbildern 
verderben. 
Tja - ich komme nur noch bis in den heimischen Keller....
während sich andere auf Schottland rumtreiben durften. 
Aber durch die Fotos war ich auch (so gut wie) da. 
Habe noch ein paar 2004 er Irlandbilder - die Küste sieht 1:1 aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2011)

uah ein verbastelter lenker..


----------



## fatz (8. August 2011)

uiuiui beuze! das wenn sie liest.


beuze1 schrieb:


> ist ja gar keine Bergziege..


nein, ist ein strandschaf. das braune zeugs im hintergrund ist seetang.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> uah ein verbastelter lenker..


 Wie, schon zuviel? - wollte rechts neben der kleinen Lampe noch ein Talismann anbasteln....irgendwas Plüschiges. 



mtblukas schrieb:


> Für was brauchst du 2 Lampen


Lesen!!!

Zitat 1: * die "normale" Bikelampe muss auch *
*sein...für die Stadt bzw. den Weg heraus/herein. *

Zitat 2:* Und als Notlampe... **fungiert sie dann auch. *

*Wird also ergo immer "nur" eine in Betrieb sein! *


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

Für was brauchst du 2 Lampen


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wie, schon zuviel? - wollte rechts neben der kleinen Lampe noch ein Talismann anbasteln....irgendwas Plüschiges.



n korb und ein duftbaum würden den aktuellen style ziemlich gut treffen


----------



## dusi__ (8. August 2011)

n kleines radio wäre doch mal was  genug platz haste ja noch unten vorm lenker


----------



## mtblukas (8. August 2011)

Warum nicht gleich so? 

http://www.pic-upload.de/view-10510589/26062011429.jpg.html


----------



## Dämon__ (8. August 2011)

jetzt ist aber mal gut...lasst ihn doch dran machen was er will.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2011)

er versteht doch spaß 

oh das isn genius...naja, es lebe der komfort!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> jetzt ist aber mal gut...lasst ihn doch dran machen was er will.


 Oder die in der Stadt allgegenwärtige Ordnungsmacht will 
Die Sonne kommt ja auch nur bei Bedarf ran - dann sieht es doch schon viel aufgeräumter aus. Und wenn es finster ist - sieht keiner mehr den Lenker. Jedenfalls nicht - wenn er in die Sonne gucken muss...
BTW - ja Andy, das grausame Panzerband war auch nur vorläufig! 
Aber das könnte ich dran lassen - am Tage ginge da dann das 
Radio  G**les Foto! 
Wenn ich den Ordnungsgeldbescheid an Andy oder jemand Anderen weiterleiten darf - räume ich gerne noch ein wenig den Lenker auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2011)

genehmigt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)

Wir erinnern uns - Spuri sagt:
....wollte rechts neben der kleinen Lampe noch ein Talismann anbasteln....irgendwas Plüschiges. 



Andi 3001 schrieb:


> er versteht doch spaß


Aber sicher - hätte daher glaube ich auch schon was ganz Passendes gefunden. 


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> genehmigt


 Gut - dann kommt das Panzerband wieder ab.


----------



## Languste (8. August 2011)

Aber es gibt doch kleine Microleuchten von Sigma. Die sind vollkommen ausreichend um gesehen zu werden (fuer den Weg Heraus/Herein). Dazu gibt es Adapter an denen man den Schalthebel so wie die Bremseinheit in einem befestigen kann, dass spart Platz am Steuergeraet.

Dann hat der Spuri Platz fuer ne ganze Schießbude auf seinem Lenker

*_________*


----------



## buschhase (8. August 2011)

Frog-Lights zb.
Bin total zufrieden mit den Teilen. Wobei ich die aber auch andauernd vergesse.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Aber es gibt doch kleine Microleuchten von Sigma.


Ja - muss der Spuri aber Geld ausgeben - die Leuchte hat er da....für lau.
Und btw - mich stört es gar nicht. 
Komisch, dass der Lenker immer so war, eher noch voller durch den Tacho - und es erst heute in die Diskussion darüber geht. 
Microleuchten taugen nicht als Notlösung im Wald/Feld falls der Akku der Sonne mal schlapp macht, oder defekt o.ä.
So würde ich noch was sehen - mit Micro nicht.
Außerdem ist Stadt nicht Stadt - gibt auch dunklere bereiche, wo ich bislang mit der Lampe wenigstens was gesehen habe. 
Die Sonne soll ja nur mit - wenn es bewusst tief in die Nacht geht - auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und/oder der Hausrunde nicht unbedingt.
Da ist die Lampe besser als jede Micro - und 1 Lampe stört nun wirklich nicht.
Jeder wie er halt mag - komisch nur, dass ihr urteilt, ohne das Fahrverhalten des Anderen zu hinterfragen.

So Thema ist für mich durch! Und eigentlich hatte ich sogar 2 der kleinen Schwarzen LED Funzeln - eine hat schon den Geist aufgegeben.
Wenn die Andere auch so schnell aussteigt - denke ich über Eure Vorschläge nach. Solange nehme ich einfach das was da ist.
Obwohl eine BUMM als 2. Lampe.....

Ich freue mich auf die erste Anwendung der Sonne - und wenn mir einer mit ´ner Microfunzel im Winter begegnet - bringe ich ihn nach Hause. 
Noch besser wäre da aber eine Eine, statt eines Einen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2011)

ich distanzier mich mal von der unnötigen diskussion, wollte nur "nett" nerven 

zu kleinen lampen:
die von blackburn machen aber auch zum selber sehen ganz gut licht


----------



## fatz (8. August 2011)

weil ich grad druebergefallen bin, noch zwei bilder von der definitiv coolsten faehre der welt:












hat sogar eine website: http://www.skyeferry.co.uk/


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich distanzier mich mal von der unnötigen diskussion, wollte nur "nett" nerven


 So einfach kommst Du mir hier nicht davon - zur "Strafe" wirst Du 
1 ganzen Monat im Winter 2011/2012 den unteren Lenker spazieren fahren...
Und wenn Du es nicht machst - werde ich das übernehmen & jeden Tag Fotos davon einstellen.....

Aber eigentlich wollte ich etwas zur Fähre sagen:  Sieht irgendwie nicht sehr zuverlässig aus.....geht aber sicher schon 1000 Jahre gut.
Jedenfalls ein  für´s Foto.....Bist da auch mit? Angst!


----------



## Languste (8. August 2011)

Entziehe mich der Lampendiskusion mal auch besser. "Bevor der Spurhalter noch mit den Hufen schlaegt".

Du hast scho Recht, jder wie er meint. War auch nicht  gemeint, solllte nur ein Tipp sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (8. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ;Sieht irgendwie nicht sehr zuverlässig aus.....geht aber sicher schon 1000 Jahre gut.
> Jedenfalls ein  für´s Foto.....Bist da auch mit? Angst!



das ding schwimmt seit 1969. das fehlt sich gar nix. und ich hab sie bei jedem meiner 3
besuche in schottland benutzt um auf die isle of skye zu kommen. wenn es sie noch gibt
werd ich das auch beim naechsten mal tun. das ding ist einfach kult und allemal die 
12pfund wert.


----------



## kubitix (8. August 2011)

Ne so kommt ihr mir jetzt nicht davon,

ich hätte gern emal en Problem




Links am Lenker ist ja noch Platz, ich weiß aber nicht was da noch sinnvolles dran könnte.

BTW. Jeder so wie er meint, mit Lampen, Flaschen, Schutzblechen, Reifen, Rahmen, Muddy-Boards, KeFü, etc. ich finde die immer wieder kehrenden Diskussionen darüber überfl..........................

@Fatz
Wird die Ladefläche eigentlich durch Muskelkraft gedreht? Bei entsprechender Lagerung sollte dass möglich sein.

Stefan


----------



## irgang.la (8. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> ...
> Links am Lenker ist ja noch Platz, ich weiß aber nicht was da noch sinnvolles dran könnte.



Was bringen die Rückleuchten am Lenker? Da sitzt du doch beim fahren davor?!?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)

Also Stefan - dass geht nun echt nicht 
Was hast Du Dir dabei nur gedacht? 

Tageskilometer Null...... also ehrlich....aber ich sehe, ich kann noch einiges Lernen von Dir!

@fatz - 1969 ...... ist ein Jahr Jünger als ein bekennender Huftierfreund.
Und der ist auch noch ganz gut zusammen, meistens....
Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du es noch oft nutzen kannst - das Kulteisen! 
Gute Nacht für Heute - morgen geht es (leider) früh raus. 
Sonst wäre jetzt die richtige Beleuchtungsstärke Draußen...

@irgang.la - das sind Kartenleselampen im Nato-Standard (rot II/7) vom Feind kaum wahr zu nehmen...


----------



## kubitix (8. August 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Was bringen die Rückleuchten am Lenker? Da sitzt du doch beim fahren davor?!?



Ich finde das schon sinnvoll falls die 2 die ich hinten an der Sattelstütze montiert habe mal unbemerkt ausfallen hab ich immer noch die am Lenker da seh ich ja wenn sie nicht mehr brennen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. August 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irgang.la (8. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon sinnvoll falls die 2 die ich hinten an der Sattelstütze montiert habe mal unbemerkt ausfallen hab ich immer noch die am Lenker da seh ich ja wenn sie nicht mehr brennen.




WTF? Nochmal zwei Rücklichter? Ich hab ja auch Licht am Radl weil mein Hauptverkehrsmittel ist, aber eines nach vorne, das genug Licht macht um auch im Herbst bei Nebel noch genug zu sehen um sicher nach Hause zu kommen und eines als Rücklicht, das an einer Strebe zu den Ausfallenden montiert ist damit es nicht durch Jacke/Rucksack verdeckt wird muss reichen.
Aber gut, lieber viel als gar keine Beleuchtung. Wenn ich mit dem Auto unterwegs bin finde ich die MTBler die Abends bei Nebel noch auf dem Heimweg sind, außerorts, schwarz bekleidet und ohne Licht weil es ja uncool ist extrem nervig.

Grüße,
Thomas


----------



## mzaskar (8. August 2011)

mit den Rücklichter am Lenker wird es intimer


----------



## fatz (8. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Links am Lenker ist ja noch Platz, ich weiß aber nicht was da noch sinnvolles dran könnte.


also ohne ipad geht doch heut nix mehr....



> @Fatz
> Wird die Ladefläche eigentlich durch Muskelkraft gedreht? Bei entsprechender Lagerung sollte dass möglich sein.


sie wird und zwar ausschliesslich. haett da noch n video, aber das ist mir etwas zu 
gross zum raufladen. schau mal bei youtube nach glenelg ferry. da findest massig.


----------



## irgang.la (8. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Links am Lenker ist ja noch Platz, ich weiß aber nicht was da noch sinnvolles dran könnte.



Ich sehe noch keine Klingel. Wie wäre mit:


----------



## kubitix (8. August 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Ich sehe noch keine Klingel. Wie wäre mit:



also ne Klingel find ich am MTB nicht stylisch, aber die Idee von "fatz" mit dem IPad hat was.

@fatz
danke für den Tip, irgendwie geht mir youtube immer durch, da findet man ja eigentlich zu allem irgendwas.


----------



## xerto (8. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Links am Lenker ist ja noch Platz, ich weiß aber nicht was da noch sinnvolles dran könnte.



sag bloß das du das einen vollen lenker nennst


das nenn ich einen vollen lenker:


----------



## Cortina (9. August 2011)

*Wenn ich mir das so durchlese versteh ich auch langsam warum die Lenker immer breiter werden 

.....Andi und Jan wollten uns noch verklickern das wäre wegen der besseren Kontrolle aufm Trail aber das stimmt ja gar nicht *


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. August 2011)

Stefan, Spuri und alle anderen Lenkerbastler (wie mich selbst): Falls ihr euch ein IPad dran bastelts könnt ihr euch im Abo Klingel-Apps runterladen. Denk dran, es gibt aber auch Rückleuchten-Apps und Frontleuchten-Apps. ABER ... Rückleuchten-App und Frontleuchten-App könnt ihr aber noch NICHT parallel betreiben. Das geht erst mit IPad 2.0 und LeuchtenApp 5.1.

Den Platz denihr euch dann aber geschaffen habt könnt ihr dann für einen Fluxkompensator verwenden. Recht praktisch für Zeitreisen. Wie das genau funktioniert kann euch der Fatz erklären, der ist Physikerr, ich nur Chemiker ...  wichtig ist hier nur zu beachten, dass es weiterhin die Problematik der 140km/h Geschwindigkeitsbarriere besteht, die ihr zuvor erreichen musst. Mit einer Umleitung von 1.21 GigaWatt in den Fluxkompensator funktioniert das auch. Falls ihr, was ich nicht glaube, keinen Atomreaktor in eurer Sattelstütze haben solltet (ich habe einen), könnt ihr aber auch das 1.21 GigaWatt-App auf dem IPad installieren. Funzt auch .

Langer Rede, kurzer Sinn ... Fatz hat Recht ... ein IPad muss her. Mist .... Physiker haben am Ende des Tages doch immer Recht .


----------



## Cortina (9. August 2011)

Boahhhh ist das kompliziert, da lade ich mir doch lieber ein Bike App und bleib gleich auf dem Sofa liegen 

EDIT sagt, ab der Version 2.3 gibts auch ein Lago Plugin


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Boahhhh ist das kompliziert



Guido, das täuscht ... ich empfehle hier ja diverse Fachliteratur zum Thema "IPads fur Dummys", "Atomreaktoren in Sattelstützen: Einbau einfach erklärt", "Der Fluxkompensator: Welche Zeitreise ist die Beste Zeitreise".



Cortina schrieb:


> da lade ich mir doch  lieber ein Bike App und bleib gleich auf dem Sofa liegen



Kannst Du auch machen, aber ist noch nicht so ausgereift wie immer erzählt wird. Schnell schaltet sich das SofaSchlummerApp mit ein. Besser ist es mit dem Fahrrad auf dem Sofa zu balancieren und sich dabei Apps runterzuladen. Klingt komisch ... ist aber so.



Cortina schrieb:


> ab der Version 2.3 gibts auch ein Lago Plugin


Goil ... das kenn ich noch nicht. Muss dann jetzt auch mal los, Lago App runterladen. Gibt es da auch das passende Trail App zu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (9. August 2011)

und damit kommen wir uns alle vor wie aufm pony


----------



## Cortina (9. August 2011)

Tja Spuri, mit Dusis App kommste ums iPad jetzt nicht mehr rum


----------



## fatz (9. August 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Physiker haben am Ende des Tages doch immer Recht .


wie war das noch gleich? 
chemie ist eigentlich nur die physik der atomhuelle. was aber nicht bedeutet,
das chemiker physiker der atomhuelle waeren. 


da hab ich wieder was angestellt......

vielleicht muss ich mir ja doch mal so ein apfeldings kaufen. aber ich schaff's ja ned mal einen ipod zu bedienen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> wie war das noch gleich?
> chemie ist eigentlich nur die physik der atomhuelle. was aber nicht bedeutet,
> das chemiker physiker der atomhuelle waeren.



Nein, nein ....

Chemie ist, wenn's knallt und stinkt -
Physik ist, wenn's nie gelingt.


----------



## Gummischwain (9. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ne so kommt ihr mir jetzt nicht davon,
> 
> ich hätte gern emal en Problem
> 
> ...




Mach doch noch einen Ersatztacho dran, falls der auch ausfällt... oder ein zweites Navi, dann kannste "in stereo navigieren".


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. August 2011)

@kubitix: 
Ich finde, dass neben all der Technik das Wesentliche auf der Strecke bleibt.
Daher schlage ich vor, Du montierst einfach einen Bilderrahmen mit einem schönen Foto von Wildweibchen dahin.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## dusi__ (9. August 2011)

bessere idee:


----------



## xerto (9. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> bessere idee:



passt da wildweibchen rein? 


mit ein bißchen drücken vielleicht...


nett so albern hier 

Arbeiten jetzt los :cool:


----------



## Gummischwain (9. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Arbeiten jetzt los :cool:



Wieso, bangt da einer um seine Rente?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hiya (9. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ne so kommt ihr mir jetzt nicht davon,
> 
> ich hätte gern emal en Problem
> 
> ...



Links gehört ein Drehzahlmesser ein iPhone und eine Digtale Ganganzeige hin.


----------



## cytrax (9. August 2011)




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. August 2011)

überrascht mich jetzt so gar ned


----------



## Cortina (9. August 2011)

Da fragt man sich ja schon ob das iPad ans Bike oder das Bike ans iPad montiert ist


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. August 2011)

Was hier los ist.

Herr, vergib mir - das habe ich alles nicht gewollt. Vergib Ihnen, denn sie wissen......nicht....obwohl - die Idee mit dem einfachen Bilderrahmen...
Wenn wir nur die Hälfte der Vorschläge hier umsetzen würden - wäre es in dem "Zeigt her Eure Cubes" bunter & cooler als in jedem muslimischen/türkischen/ oder sonstigen gepimpten Taxi-Innenraum......

Irgendwie aber auch "sehr unterhaltsam" - der Fred.
Dusi = Top rausgesucht - ein Smartphone ist Ende des Monats in Sicht.....erste App?
Die Sperren uns bald weg.


----------



## buschhase (9. August 2011)

Da bekommt der Begriff ''Trail-surfing'' doch ma ne ganz neue Bedeutung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (9. August 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Da bekommt der Begriff ''Trail-surfing'' doch ma ne ganz neue Bedeutung.




 ohohhhh hoooo der war nich schlecht


----------



## Hiya (9. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Was hier los ist.
> 
> Herr, vergib mir - das habe ich alles nicht gewollt. Vergib Ihnen, denn sie wissen......nicht....obwohl - die Idee mit dem einfachen Bilderrahmen...
> Wenn wir nur die Hälfte der Vorschläge hier umsetzen würden - wäre es in dem "Zeigt her Eure Cubes" bunter & cooler als in jedem muslimischen/türkischen/ oder sonstigen gepimpten Taxi-Innenraum......
> ...




Ich mag http://www.abvio.com/cyclemeter/


----------



## irgang.la (9. August 2011)

Um mal wieder ein Cube zu posten:




Und viel Spaß beim lästern. Ich erwarte beschwerden über die Schutzbleche, die Satteltasche, das Licht, das Schloss und die unterschiedlichen Bremsen, mindestens!


----------



## dusi__ (9. August 2011)

noe, da haben wir nix auszusetzen


----------



## irgang.la (9. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> noe, da haben wir nix auszusetzen



Wo sind die Leute die immer über alles lästern? Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich unterhalten werden, muss jetzt aber wohl doch weiter an meiner Diplomarbeit schreiben.


----------



## Gummischwain (9. August 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Um mal wieder ein Cube zu posten:
> 
> Und viel Spaß beim lästern. Ich erwarte beschwerden über die Schutzbleche, die Satteltasche, das Licht, das Schloss und die unterschiedlichen Bremsen, mindestens!



Und erst die FELGENAUFKLEBER!!! :kotz:
ALTER! Das geht ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## xerto (9. August 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Wo sind die Leute die immer über alles lästern? Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich unterhalten werden, muss jetzt aber wohl doch weiter an meiner Diplomarbeit schreiben.



ich schliess mich dusi an. geiles bike

weiter so

vielleicht noch einen gepäckträger und einen einkaufskorb?

war ja nur eine frage


----------



## irgang.la (9. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> vielleicht noch einen gepäckträger und einen einkaufskorb?



Keine schlechte Idee, aber ich würde nen Bierkastenhalter bevorzugen, nur wohin damit


----------



## Milan0 (9. August 2011)

> nur wohin damit



hinten dran


----------



## Gummischwain (9. August 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Keine schlechte Idee, aber ich würde nen Bierkastenhalter bevorzugen, nur wohin damit



Na auf den Gepäckträger halt! 
Am besten wäre so ein kleines 5L-Fass, dann kannste dir eine Schlauchleitung bis vorne an den Lenker legen und quasi wie aus einem Camelbak schlürfen!

Es gibt ja auch mittlerweile diese selbstkühlenden Fässer.

Aber alkoholfrei bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## irgang.la (9. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Na auf den Gepäckträger halt!
> Am besten wäre so ein kleines 5L-Fass, dann kannste dir eine Schlauchleitung bis vorne an den Lenker legen und quasi wie aus einem Camelbak schlürfen!



Der Trinkschlauch aus dem 5er Faß. Das hätte wirklich was, zumindest für Radweg-Touren


----------



## irgang.la (9. August 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> hinten dran



Das müsste dann schon der Singletrailer sein, damit das Bier nicht so durchgeschüttelt wird.


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. August 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Wo sind die Leute die immer über alles lästern? Ich wollte jetzt eigentlich unterhalten werden, muss jetzt aber wohl doch weiter an meiner Diplomarbeit schreiben.



Nun, zum einen ist das hier ja der Talk-Thread und nicht der  Bilder-Thread und zum andern: Warte nur, bis die grüne Fröschin kommt.  Dann wirst Du schon die Meinung gegeigt bekommen über Dein Radl. Und  dann wirst Du froh sein, eine Diplomarbeit zu haben, den mit der wirst  Du mehr Spaß im Leben haben als mit der eben erwähnten grünen Fröschin. 

Dennoch. Mir gefällts Dein Bike auch. Noch ein paar Lampen fehlen meiner Ansicht nach. Aber wenn Du eh die Kiste Bier intus hast, brauchst auch kein Licht mehr.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## mzaskar (9. August 2011)

ich finde so ein Flaschhalter für den Äppler der in der Ecke steht sehr wichtig


----------



## xerto (9. August 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Und viel Spaß beim lästern. Ich erwarte beschwerden über die Schutzbleche, die Satteltasche, das Licht, das Schloss und die unterschiedlichen Bremsen, mindestens!



so jetzt waren wir nett zu dir..

es wird zeit für die wahrheit:

wenn ich der beste fahraddieb der welt wäre, deines würde ich immer stehen lassen...

wenn ich besoffen aus der kneipe falle und die wahl hätte dein fahrrad oder sterben ,,, würde ich sterben vorziehen..

wenn du es mir für 1 euro verkaufen wolltest würde ich lieber für einen euro ein eis kaufen gehen...


----------



## kubitix (9. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> "Cube Talk" - hier könnt ihr alles posten was in kein anderes Thema passt.
> 
> 
> *Bilder sind erwünscht solange sie keine Cubes zeigen *



die Disziplinlosigkeiten nehmen zu


----------



## blutbuche (9. August 2011)

....du hast  eine klingel und eine luftpumpe am bike vergessen - und refelektoren waren galub´ich auch keine zu sehn   das hab ich jetzt nur für littleboomer geschrieben , da der sich anscheinend sonst  langweilt ....ansonsten hätte ichs´mir nur gedacht ..    aber es is langweilig , wenn man  so´n bike schon mit der erwartung reinstellt , was man daran  bemängeln könnte - das weisst du doch selbst , dass die sachen , die drangebastelt sind , sicher funktionell, aber keines falls schön sind


----------



## irgang.la (9. August 2011)

Die Luftpumpe ist dran, und vorhin erst gebraucht. 
Im Alpen-Setup ist das Radl auch halbwegs hübsch, aber im Moment is es das einzige Verkehrsmittel, da is funktionell wichtiger.


----------



## Cortina (9. August 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Und viel Spaß beim lästern. Ich erwarte beschwerden über die Schutzbleche, die Satteltasche, das Licht, das Schloss und die unterschiedlichen Bremsen, mindestens!



Nöööö, 1A Tourenbike mit sehr vernüftiger Ausstattung, ich würde nur den Dämpfer abschrauben, den brauchst Du ja wohl gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (10. August 2011)

Und wie sieht´s aus mit Wurstblinkern


----------



## cytrax (10. August 2011)

EVOC-Deuter-EVOC-Duter hmm große Entscheidungsfrage 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=64775

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=64010

Mein alter Rucksack hat den Geist aufgegeben aber die Auswahl is leeider sehr groß^^


----------



## dusi__ (10. August 2011)

das is auch n wenig prestige frage 

ich bin mit meinem deuter sehr zufrieden und wÃ¼rde mir sofort einen neuen holen.
der evoc hat einen sehr guten rÃ¼ckenschutz und liegt eng an. das is nich mein fall. 

beim deuter gibt es den regenschutz direkt kostenlos dazu...bei evoc kost der mal eben 20â¬ mehr.

wenn du den mehr zum touren haben mÃ¶chtest wÃ¼rd ich mir den deuter holen. wenn du mehr trails surfen willst dann is der evoc super 

hat dir jetzt wahrscheinlich auch nich viel weiter geholen


----------



## webhood (10. August 2011)

war vor der gleichen wahl gestanden, habe mir beide bestellt und mich dann für den evoc entschieden.

bei meinem war der regenschutz aber direkt dabei und hat keinen cent mehr gekostet!

web


----------



## cytrax (10. August 2011)

Ich wart mal bis nach der arbeit (hab spätschicht^^) vllt äußern sich noch ein paar dazu. 

Eigentlich für beides aber eher mehr touren da wir nicht so die hammer trails haben


----------



## blutbuche (10. August 2011)

...würde auch eher den deuter nehmen - brauchste denn nen r-protektor ??deuter hat doch auch nette andere im angebot - den crosstrail zum beispiel - oder den superbike .... ... ich weiss, is immer  schwer , sich bei so ner menge an angeboten zu entscheiden ...und ich sag nur : ebay .... sind grad ´n paar günstige drin ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (10. August 2011)

webhood schrieb:


> war vor der gleichen wahl gestanden, habe mir beide bestellt und mich dann für den evoc entschieden.
> 
> bei meinem war der regenschutz aber direkt dabei und hat keinen cent mehr gekostet!
> 
> web



dito! evoc schickt, je nach rucksack ebenfalls das raincover mit! (bei fast allen wenn nicht sogar allen!)

hatte vorher nen Deuter trans Alp blabla und bin jetzt mit meinem neuen Evoc mehr als zufrieden! Bei mit hat sich evoc als viiiiiel "passender" und "praktischer" rausgestellt als deuter. hängt wohl von jedem slebst ab.


----------



## mzaskar (10. August 2011)

Ich bevorzuge auch den Evoc. Ich finde durch den Neopren Hüftgurt sitz das Ding immer fes, ohne mich einzuschnüren. Der Deuter (TransAlpine) hat bedeutend mehr gewackelt uind ich musste ihn immer recht fest anschnüren. Auch finde ich bei dem Evoc gut, das die Trinkblase in einem seperaten Fach untergebracht ist und von aussen zugänglich ist. Bei einem Defekt ist nicht gleich alles im Rucksack ueberschwemmt ist, vorallem wennn ich zur Arbeit fahre und das laptop im Rucksack habe. 
Das Werkzeugfach finde ich ebenfalls besser und grösser gegenüber dem Deuter (TransAlpine) 
Ich fahre den Evoc Trail (noch ohne Regenschutz) und den neuen Tour (mit Regenschutz).

Für Touren, nimm den Grossen dann bist du für alles gerüstet ..... Der Rückenschutz stört auch in keinster Weisse


----------



## jan84 (10. August 2011)

Den Transalp kannst du nicht mit den beiden Rucksäcken vergleichen.

Ich fahre selbst den kleinen Attack und hatte in Füssen von Guido mal den Attack um den es hier geht auf. Ich werde zum Deuter greifen. Hab da bisher mit allen Rucksäcken extrem gute Erfahrungen gemacht was die Qualität angeht. Gerade mit dem Transalp und nem großen Trekkingrucksack. 

"Cooler" ist der Evoc bestimmt . 

grüße,
Jan, fünfmal Deuter "im Einsatz"


----------



## kubitix (10. August 2011)

m.E. hilft da kein Fragen, sondern nur selber testen. Das heißt, nicht mal eben im Laden den leeren Rucksack durch die Gegend tragen, sondern das Teil richtig packen und entsprechend ausprobieren. Wir fahren Deuter´s TransAlpine als 30 und 26 SL und sind super zufrieden.

Stefan


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. August 2011)

Hi Leute,


Ich wollte mal nachfragen, wann es eigentlich im Handel, oder zumindest auf der CUBE Homepage die neuen Modelle gibt... 
Gibt es da dann alle auf einmal zum selben Termin?

Gruß Pascal


----------



## irgang.la (10. August 2011)

Im Handel sind die niederpreisigen Modelle angeblich schon. Ich denke die werden jetzt dann nach der Eurobike auch bald auf der Homepage und im Handel sein.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. August 2011)

hmm okay, also bei mir hab ich noch nix gesehen...
Das neue Downhill sieht ja mal echt geil aus... is bis auf 2 andere das einzigste, wo ich bisher von sehen her kenne


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. August 2011)

also ltds, ,acids, und was da unten so rumkriecht () wird so november, dezember relativ sicher beim händler stehen... der downhiller, sowie andere fullys abgesehen von ams 130 mit sicherheit erst im neuen jahr, tendenz frühjahr  und die page sollten sie so ne woche vor der eurobike umbasteln


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> also ltds, ,acids, und was da unten so rumkriecht () wird so november, dezember relativ sicher beim händler stehen... der downhiller, sowie andere fullys abgesehen von ams 130 mit sicherheit erst im neuen jahr, tendenz frühjahr  und die page sollten sie so ne woche vor der eurobike umbasteln



Okay danke  

Dann kann man ja da schon ein wenig spannen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Okay danke  Dann kann man ja da schon ein wenig spannen


 Das heißt doch "spinnen" = träumen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das heißt doch "spinnen" = träumen.....



naja.. . 

Ich hab ja erstmal mein XMS ;D


----------



## cytrax (11. August 2011)

Danke euch erstmal für die Antworten. Also der Hüftgurt beim Deuter scheint mir ziemlich hoch zu sein. Der evoc is da schon tiefer und das mit dem Neopren sieht auch bequemer aus.

Vom Design her klar der evoc in schwarz-blau-weiß  tendiere eher zum evoc wegen:

- Top-Load Hauptfach
- Anatomisch geformte Schulter- und Brustriemen
- Extra breiter Neopren-Bauchgurt
- Helmhalterung für XC und Integralhelm
- Straps zur Befestigung von Protektoren
- Weit aufklappbares Werkzeugfach mit Einzelfächern für Pumpe,    Werkzeug und Schläuchen
- Extra Fach für Erste-Hilfe-Set
- Separates Fach für Trinksystem
- Fleece-gepolstertes Fach für Goggle oder Sonnenbrille
- Seitenfächer mit leichtem Zugriff während der Fahrt
- In der Brustgurtschnalle integrierte Signalpfeife


Für ne Tages/Wochenendtour sollten 20L ja wohl reichen, will nicht immer unbedingt den großen Trans Alpine 30 mitnehmen (PartyTourFestival Rucksack).

@ die evoc Fahrer welche Größe würde mir bei knapp 1,80m am besten passen? Gibt ja 3 verschiedene. Und wegen der Regenhülle kann ich ja nochmal anfragen ob da eine dabei is, wenn nicht 12,90 extra. Noch ne Deuter Streamer 2/3L dazu und die Sache is erledigt


----------



## Cortina (11. August 2011)

Hi Markus,

die größe ist nicht so entscheidend, es kommt eher auf die Rückenlänge drauf an. Probier beide einfach mal an und mach Dir selbst ein Bild davon.

Ich finder der Deuter sitzt straffer am Rücken, baut etwas schmäler und flacher.

Diese Punkte hat auch der Deuter:
- Anatomisch geformte Schulter- und Brustriemen
- Extra breiter Bauchgurt der besser die Hüften schützt
- Helmhalterung für XC und Integralhelm
- Straps zur Befestigung von Protektoren
- Weit aufklappbares Werkzeugfach mit Einzelfächern für Pumpe, Werkzeug und Schläuchen
- Extra Fach für Erste-Hilfe-Set
- Separates Fach für Trinksystem
- Seitenfächer mit leichtem Zugriff während der Fahrt
- In der Brustgurtschnalle integrierte Signalpfeife

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2011)

Probieren geht über studieren


----------



## Cortina (11. August 2011)

...stimmt und daher hab ich mir auch die Uni gespart und bin heute noch am Probieren


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2011)

Probieren macht auch viel mehr Spass


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. August 2011)

Ich probiere gerne nächste Woche am Lago den Rotwein vom Guido .


----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2011)

Oh, Neid 

Ich probiere dafür am Wochenende mal den Berninapass


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh, Neid
> 
> Ich probiere dafür am Wochenende mal den Berninapass



Den kennen wir vom letzten Jahr AlpenX. Grüß ihn mir schön ... ist herrlich da oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. August 2011)

Mach ich  bringe auch ein oder zwei Bilder mit


----------



## jan84 (11. August 2011)

Wir probieren übernächstes Wochenende dafür dann doch mal die Hochlagen Österreichs, mal gucken wie weit wir den Schnee zurückdrängen können . 

J


----------



## Cortina (11. August 2011)

Wenn zuviel Schnee liegt fahrt weiter zum Lago  Wir sind vom 20. bis zum 25. da.


----------



## jan84 (11. August 2011)

Hatten wir ja in Füssen schon .


----------



## dusi__ (11. August 2011)

wo bist du denn da genau? meine freundin und ich sind da auch unten untwerwegs.


----------



## Cortina (11. August 2011)

Dusi,

Jan ist in Österreich und ich am Lago und Du bist in Füssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (11. August 2011)

ich bin ein stolzer besitzer eines führerscheines UND deutschen personalausweises der mich ermächtigt die eu grenzen zu überschreiten 

und die paar km sind mal schnell gefahren.

ps: 

ich bin nur in der nähe von füssen.


----------



## cytrax (11. August 2011)

Dann werd ich einfach beide bestellen und probieren


----------



## irgang.la (11. August 2011)

Ist dann doch kein Frosch geworden:


----------



## blutbuche (11. August 2011)

....
ich" probiere " jetzt mal neue matsch trails ... bis später . k.


----------



## webhood (11. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> - Extra Fach für Erste-Hilfe-Set


jap soll er haben, aber mir ist bis heute noch nicht ganz klar welches fach das sein soll.

web


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. August 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Ist dann doch kein Frosch geworden:



hab ich auch !


----------



## Dämon__ (11. August 2011)

Da ein paar mal schon nach der neuen schwarzen XT gefragt wurde, die gibt es ab sofort zu kaufen.

bitteschön


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hab ich auch !


 und Ihr sagt noch einmal was zu meinem Lenker.


----------



## irgang.la (11. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hab ich auch !



Das Ding macht sooooo viel Spaß! Ich war gerade Rennradler jagen. Man bekommt ja immer schon hasserfüllte Blicke wenn man sie in Freeride Shorts, mit dem MTB mit 2,4er Bereifung und Schutzblechen überholt. Aber wenn man vorher noch mit der Ente "klingelt" bis sie einen bemerkt haben und sie dann abzieht , unbezahlbar.
Ich glaub ein paar von denen fahren nie wieder Rennrad. Ich warte ja noch drauf dass einer absteigt und sein Radl ins Gebüsch wirft, dann hab ich auch ein Rennrad .


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (11. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da ein paar mal schon nach der neuen schwarzen XT gefragt wurde, die gibt es ab sofort zu kaufen.
> 
> bitteschön



Willst du jetzt deine Yacht verkaufen? 

Der Link geht jedenfalls nicht zu einer schwarzen XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. August 2011)

jetzt aber
wenn du eine Jacht brauchst sag Bescheid


----------



## Languste (11. August 2011)

Diese Woche tauchte hier die Frage auf "wie bekomme ich die Bremskolben fuer den Radeinbau wieder auseinander" auf.

Die Loesung dafuer kannte ich ja schon aus eigener Weissheit 

Da ich in letzter Zeit mein Bike oefters mit dem Auto mitnehme, stellt sich mir die Frage wie man danach am besten die Raeder wieder einbaut, ohne das die Bremsen schleifen oder quietschen.

Bisher habe ich beim Einbau das Rad eingesetzt, dann die Bremse betaetigt damit die Bremsscheibe plan ist mit den Belaegen und dann das Rad festgemacht. 

Teilweise war absolute Ruhe, teilweise hat es geschliffen und gequietscht


----------



## kubitix (11. August 2011)

Hi Languste,

ich machs immer so:

1. Rad einbauen und befestigen
2. Befestigungsschrauben am Bremssattel lösen, damit der Sattel sich bewegen (schwimmen) kann.
3. Bremshebel ziehen und festhalten
4. Befestigungschrauben vorsichtig im Wechsel anziehen.

PS: Wen´s trotzdem schleift mal durch den Sattel peilen und eventuell nochmal lösen und von Hand positionieren/kommt aber eher selten vor.


Stefan


----------



## Stritty (11. August 2011)

Hey..wollte mich auch mal hier melden.

Fahre ein Cube Acid 2011 in 16 Zoll und nehme das Teil ganz schön ran. Viele Bunnyhops, Drops so ca 50cm bis 1m hoch. Vollgasbunnyhops auf Bürgersteige, kleinere Wallrides...ne richtig kleine Schlampe halt...und ich besorge es ihr richtig im Gelände...

Aktuell bin ich am schauen wegen einer 36 x10fach Übersetzung die ich mir einbauen lassen werde, da ich total gerne richtig steil bergauf fahre  Ich weiß nicht, das gibt mir etwas..wenn man dann oben ist und runterschaut wie die mit den 3mal so teuren Bikes den Berg hinter mir hochkeuchen.....LOVE IT!!

Brauche kein teures Fully mit jeweils 160mm Schwanzverlängerung denn meiner ist groß genug!! )

Ich fahre deswegen HT da ich mein Bike besser spüre..das ist der Hauptgrund

Bin mit diesem Bike extrem zufrieden...keine so bissige Bremse PERFEKT!!

Warum fahrt ihr ausgerechnet dieses oder jenes Cube? Warum das und nicht ein anderes....? Ist bestimmt spannend warum ihr euer Bike ausgewählt habt....

Bunnyhop und wech...


----------



## xerto (11. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Brauche kein teures Fully mit jeweils 160mm Schwanzverlängerung denn meiner ist groß genug!! )



gute methode sich freunde zu machen..

hast du schon einen?

viellicht würde ich über meine formulierungen mal nachdenken,


----------



## Stritty (11. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> gute methode sich freunde zu machen..
> 
> hast du schon einen?
> 
> viellicht würde ich über meine formulierungen mal nachdenken,



Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein.....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Hey..wollte mich auch mal hier melden....


Schön! 


Stritty schrieb:


> Fahre ein Cube Acid 2011 in 16 Zoll und nehme das Teil ganz schön ran. ...


Noch schöner! 


Stritty schrieb:


> Viele Bunnyhops, Drops so ca 50cm bis 1m hoch......


1 m hoch - ja ist klar, am schönsten! 


Stritty schrieb:


> Brauche kein teures Fully mit jeweils 160mm Schwanzverlängerung denn meiner ist groß genug!! )


 Bei 1m hohen Sprüngen müsste er dann noch fast etwas auf dem Boden liegen  fahr da nur nicht drüber! Das gibt 


Stritty schrieb:


> Ich fahre deswegen HT da ich mein Bike besser spüre..das ist der Hauptgrund ...


 Damit kann man was anfangen - ist ´ne Sache der Einstellung!


Stritty schrieb:


> Bin mit diesem Bike extrem zufrieden... ...


 Warum auch nicht - ist ein Cube.... 


Stritty schrieb:


> da ich total gerne richtig steil bergauf fahre  Ich weiß nicht, das gibt mir etwas..wenn man dann oben ist und runterschaut wie die mit den 3mal so teuren Bikes den Berg hinter mir hochkeuchen.....LOVE IT!!.





Stritty schrieb:


> Warum fahrt ihr ausgerechnet dieses oder jenes Cube? Warum das und nicht ein anderes....?


 Zunächst einmal bin ich ein sehr netter Mensch. Ich habe mir anderen Leuten zu Liebe zwei teure Bikes gekauft. Ich freue mich immer, wenn ich Fahrern auf billigeren (und deswegen nicht zwingend schlechteren) Bikes genügend Vorsprung geben kann - so das sie als erster auf dem Berg ankommen. Einigen gibt dies ein unbeschreiblich gutes Gefühl.  dann freue ich mich mit. 
Zum Anderen fahre ich sowohl dieses als auch jenes, weil sie beide mir gehören. Wenn ich ein Anderes fahren würde - müsste ich es mir klauen. Und wie gesagt, ich bin ein netter Mensch. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## mtblukas (11. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> ne richtig kleine Schlampe halt...und ich besorge es ihr richtig im Gelände...



WO ?


----------



## xerto (11. August 2011)

@spuri

super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. August 2011)

..... der abend kann ja noch erheiternd werden ..


----------



## kubitix (11. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Ich fahre deswegen HT da ich mein Bike besser spüre..das ist der Hauptgrund



Schraub noch den Sattel ab, aber nur den Sattel, dann wird´s noch besser.


----------



## jan84 (11. August 2011)

Ich fahr nen Trek mit 180mm vorne und hinten weil ich nicht fahren kann... und außerdem ist er verdammt klein... dafür aber auch ziemlich dünn...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (11. August 2011)

Meiner ist 75mm lang und 136gr schwer  

Euer Forumshühnchen


----------



## buschhase (11. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> ne richtig kleine Schlampe halt...und ich besorge es ihr richtig im Gelände...



Na, dass dich dabei der Förster nicht erwischt. Das wird teuer.

(so groß, kanner aber nicht sein. Son Sitzrohr ist doch garnicht breit )

Gruß, Nico


----------



## Ryo (11. August 2011)

Ich war auchmal so ein Pro  mit meinem Acid wurde auch alles gerockt...aber irgendwie...über die Jahre...erst das AMS Pro...dann das Stereo...meine Fähigkeiten sind irgendwie immer schlechter geworden- je länger ich bike...sowas! Aber naja dafür kann ich jetzt die Polsterhosen 3 Nummern kleiner kaufen bei 140mm Federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (11. August 2011)

es kommt nicht auf den hub sondern die technik an, müsste doch hier jeder wissen. ;-) 

zu den Bremsen: fahre vorne Schnellspanner und hatte noch nie Probleme mit Schleifen oder dergleichen nach Radausbau. Selbst nach umbau der Scheibe auf eine andere Nabe gab es keine Geräusche. Bin daher etwas überrascht, klingt zumindest sehr nervig, das jedes mal durchzuziehen, wenn das Rad ausgebaut ist.

Grüße Christian


----------



## kubitix (11. August 2011)

hi Christian,

ist ein bizzl abhängig von der Bremse die gefahren wird (nicht von der Radbefestigung).

Also ich fahre die Formula Chorus due Octavia, da ist das schon mal notwendig. Ich baue die Räder allerdings eher selten aus. Achso wenn´s mal sein muß dauerts genau 21,2000054 Sekunden.

Stefan


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. August 2011)

achso . Dann hab ich mit meinen Oros ja anscheinend Glück, der Leerweg des Hebels bis zum Druckpunkt ist allerdings auch  ziemlich weit, das wird wahrscheinlich dabei auch noch helfen. 

PS: ziemlich genaue Stoppuhr hast du da ;-)


----------



## beuze1 (12. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Hey..wollte mich auch mal hier melden.
> 
> Brauche kein teures Fully mit jeweils 160mm Schwanzverlängerung..
> denn meiner ist groß genug!!



*Ja, auf so einen ganz großen Hecht wie Du es bist, haben Sie hier gerade noch gewartet*


----------



## fatz (12. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Meiner ist 75mm lang und 136gr schwer


nein guido, nicht dein vorbau. hm! ich glaub ich erklaer dir das, wenn wir mal wieder telefonieren......


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. August 2011)

> Vollgasbunnyhops auf Bürgersteige


Wo lebst du, daß deine Bürgersteige bis zu 1m hoch sind?


----------



## fatz (12. August 2011)

ooooch, wenn sie grad hochgeklappt sind, sind sie durchaus gut n meter hoch und verdammt schmal.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Hey..wollte mich auch mal hier melden.
> 
> Fahre ein Cube Acid 2011 in 16 Zoll
> 
> ...




*Das hätte völlig genügt...*

mit dem Rest machst du dir keine Freunde.


----------



## Guerill0 (12. August 2011)




----------



## Gummischwain (12. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Hey..wollte mich auch mal hier melden. ...
> 
> ...blablabla....schwatzlabersülzichbindergrößte....blabla...



Nö, meld dich doch bitte woanders... schau doch mal im TigerEntenClub vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. August 2011)

guckt man mal nen abnend nicht hier rein wird man morgens gleich erheitert  DANKE!

Andi mit so wenig talent, dass er stereo mit ner 36er fox fahren muss 

ah und ich habs leider noch nie geschafft auf den gewehg zu fahren!! liegt das an den reifen??? ich verstes nicht! vieleicht wegen dem druckluft? tips bitte hilfeeee!!!!!


----------



## dusi__ (12. August 2011)

fahren? ich dachte wir kaufen uns so teure bikes nur um sie anzuschauen?! is das nich wie mit irgendwelchen pinselarbeiten bekannter künstler?


----------



## Gummischwain (12. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> guckt man mal nen abnend nicht hier rein wird man morgens gleich erheitert  DANKE!
> 
> Andi mit so wenig talent, dass er stereo mit ner 36er fox fahren muss
> 
> ah und ich habs leider noch nie geschafft auf den gewehg zu fahren!! liegt das an den reifen??? ich verstes nicht! vieleicht wegen dem druckluft? tips bitte hilfeeee!!!!!




Also wenn das so ist, brauche ich auch Hilfe! 
Mein Stereo hasst Gehwege, davon bekommt es immer die :kotz:-rei!


----------



## schoeppi (12. August 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Schliersee:


----------



## Ryo (12. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> fahren? ich dachte wir kaufen uns so teure bikes nur um sie anzuschauen?! is das nich wie mit irgendwelchen pinselarbeiten bekannter künstler?



Logo, im Gelände könnten sie ja dreckig werden bzw Kratzer und Macken abbekommen!

Deswegen: Vote 4 Cube Forumstreffen 2012 vor der Eisdiele in irgendeiner schönen Stadt zum Bikes präsentieren


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. August 2011)

Eisdiele only!


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2011)

@Stritty: Haste ein Problem mit dem Sommerloch ? 

@Dämon: Ist das ein Tretboot, oder wofür brauchst Da ne schwarze XT ?


Immer wieder lustig hier....

Grüße und schönes WoEnde

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (12. August 2011)

so ich geh jetzt in den keller und bau bei meinem stereo die federung aus 

ich will kein weichei mehr sein 

nicht immer auf der tour weinen müssen wenn es auf dem trail federt..

ich will auch ein harter kerl mit langen naturschw.... werden

und auf dem bürgersteig bunny hops machen..

yeah  thats it  lets go


----------



## xerto (12. August 2011)

@schoepi

schön mal den schliersee ohne regen zu sehen.. wir waren ende juli für eine woche dort. 6 tage regen

bist auch den eisenbahntrail richtung spitzingsee gefahren? bergab super


was ich schade finde ist das die schlierseeer uns nicht wirklich willkommen heipßen. überall gesperrte trails.

ich werde die gegend in zukunft meiden und auf gastfreundlichere orte zurück greifen.  und die gibt es ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (12. August 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> was ich schade finde ist das die schlierseeer uns nicht wirklich willkommen heipßen. überall gesperrte trails.


da drueben sind die rotsocken noch nicht alle weggestorben.  so toll
sind die trails da aber eh ned und wenn alle sperrschilder beachtest kommst eh 
nimmer zum biken.


----------



## Friecke (12. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Nö, meld dich doch bitte woanders... schau doch mal im TigerEntenClub vorbei!


 
Ähy, de kummt da net rein


----------



## cytrax (12. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> fahren? ich dachte wir kaufen uns so teure bikes nur um sie anzuschauen?! is das nich wie mit irgendwelchen pinselarbeiten _bekannter künstler_?




Troy Lee?


----------



## Gummischwain (12. August 2011)

Friecke schrieb:


> Ähy, de kummt da net rein



Sorry, ich schicke ihn woanders hin!


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Sorry, ich schicke ihn woanders hin!



oder laß ihn in der Geschlossenen. Da kann er Bordsteine hoppsen und im  Kreis fahren und mit dem Schwanz wedeln....


----------



## Stritty (12. August 2011)

Okay dieser Thread hat sich dann auch für mich erledigt.

Dachte man kann sich hier nett unterhalten, über Cubes diskutieren und seiner Leidenschaft fröhnen!

Aber nein, weil man nen Späßle macht wird man hier gleich angemacht...Jungs das ist nen Spaß gewesen..

Wollte in meinem Posting damit ausdrücken wieviel mir das fahren auf meinem Cube Spaß macht, und diesen Spaß hier mit euch teilen. 

Anscheinend seid ihr so welche, die zum lachen in den keller gehen und den Spaß abseits von:

Federwegen, Carbon, High End parts, All-Mountain ach was weiß ich noch alles Bike
vergessen haben. 

Ich kann mich auch täuschen, aber das ist mein eindruck.

Werde mich jetzt auch hier fernhalten.
Dürft ab sofort auf diesem Posting rumreiten und euch auslassen, oder es sein lassen und vielleicht erkennt ja jemand das das von euer Seite etwas zu viel des Guten war. Vieleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (12. August 2011)

juhuuuuu

ja ich bin auch froh dass wir eine so große trauergemeinde sind  beim treffen in füssen haben wir GAR NICHT gelacht - klar, war ja auch kein keller da... danach haben wir uns noch n bissl geritzt an bäumen und probegehängt und..naja, das übliche halt 

nix für ungut... meine zynische seit e kommt durch 
ah und ich habs rausgefunden: mein vorbau war zu  lang.... führ den geweHg ..


----------



## Gummischwain (12. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Okay dieser Thread hat sich dann auch für mich erledigt.
> ...blabla...



Na Gott sei Dank! 

Mal im Ernst, werd' erwachsen oder noch besser: lerne dich vernünftig zu artikulieren. Evtl. kannste dann ja noch mal einen neuen Anlauf nehmen.


----------



## xerto (12. August 2011)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank!



also ich finds eher schade  

er hat doch in unserem deppresiven thread für anregung gesorgt. 

und nicht probehängen oder -liegen oder gar bäume schnitzen, nein  gehwegspringen  ist die therapie 

besonders freitags 3 stunden vor dem verregneten wochende


----------



## beuze1 (12. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Dachte man kann sich hier nett unterhalten, über Cubes..



*Soweit kommt's noch..
das würde grad noch fehlen
das ist ein Forum-da gibt's keine Netten..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

Hi Cubers,

ich habe schon bei einem mod angefragt, ob man für die neuen bikes schon die jeweiligen threads eröffnen darf, wäre sicher ne gute sache, dann hätte jedes bike seinen Platz  


Gruß


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2011)

Stritty schrieb:


> Werde mich jetzt auch hier fernhalten.
> Dürft ab sofort auf diesem Posting rumreiten und euch auslassen, oder es sein lassen und vielleicht erkennt ja jemand das das von euer Seite etwas zu viel des Guten war. Vieleicht.



Ist Dir wohl schön öfter passiert, was !!

OK, jetzt sein nicht eingeschnappt. Dumm an einem Forum ist, dass man sich schnell missverstehen kann. Postpupertäres Geschwalle kommt da halt nicht gut rüber.
Wegen mir bleib hier (und benimm Dich ) !

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## beuze1 (12. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Hi Cubers,
> ich habe schon bei einem mod angefragt, ob man für die neuen bikes schon die jeweiligen threads eröffnen darf, wäre sicher ne gute sache, dann hätte jedes bike seinen Platz



*für alle 12000 neuen die zur Eurobike kommen oder nur die 
8 neuen 29er (Twentyniner) von Cube..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## AndyGewe (12. August 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ist Dir wohl schön öfter passiert, was !!
> 
> OK, jetzt sein nicht eingeschnappt. Dumm an einem Forum ist, dass man sich schnell missverstehen kann. Postpupertäres Geschwalle kommt da halt nicht gut rüber.
> Wegen mir bleib hier (und benimm Dich ) !
> ...


 

von mir aus kannst auch bleiben, ich hab hier sowieso nix zu sagen!


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2011)

Gute Idee. "Jedes Bike seinen eigenen Platz" Mit 12000 kommt man dann aber nicht weiter. Was mögen die so 2012 an Bikes absetzen ?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *für alle 12000 neuen die zur Eurobike kommen oder nur die
> 8 neuen 29er (Twentyniner) von Cube..
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich nur von manchen der Cubes.
Man findet im Netz bisher nur leider kaum Informationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (12. August 2011)

Gibt doch Threads zu den einzelnen Typen. Wenne da jedes Jahr wegen 5 neuen Schrauben 'nen Thread aufmachst, wird es hier ziemlich unübersichtlich.


----------



## CJee83 (12. August 2011)

War letzte Woche 3 Tage in Saalbach Hinterglemm. 

Schönes Bikegebiet. Klasse Abfahrten, von technische bis flowig alles dabei. Am schönsten fand ich die X-Line und den Hacklpeter Trail. 

Das Tagesticket für die Seilbahnnutzung kostet ca. 31Euronen. 
Viel interessante dabei ist aber, wenn man wie wir 2 Übernachtungen in einer Pension bucht (incl. Frühstück für ca. 28 Euronen), dass dann die Jokercard dabei ist.  Und diese erlaubt es einem pro Übernachtung einen Tag ebenfalls die Seilbahnen zu nutzen. Dabei ist auch eine Fahrt der Gondel von Leogang aus. Also war eine Abfahrt der Freeride Strecke nach Leogang mit drin 

Am letzten Tag hatte es dann allerdings geregnet, worauf wir mit einem 4 Stundenticket nur noch die Milkaline gefahren sind.


----------



## Guerill0 (12. August 2011)

Der heißt Hacklbergtrail 
Is aber wirklich sehr genial. Saalbach macht mit der Jockercard wirklich einiges richtig. Wirklich 1A Revier, nicht nur für FR und DH. 

Morgen dann endlich ein Bild vom gepimpten Stereo. 
EX500 auf Hope 2 Pro Evo


----------



## Black-Forest (12. August 2011)

Hier auch noch paar Bilder von der Heimat hier, leider alle noch mit der alten Handycam von letztem Jahr.. Muss mal die digicam mitnehmen 

Sommerbergbahn in Bad Wildbad, Sommerberg, und Umgebung:

man ist ja faul...






geniale trails für alle schwierigkeiten







kumpel findets auch gut 







Und der Büchenbronner Aussichtsturm inmitten vom Eingang zum Schwarzwald bei Pforzheim... Liegt ganz oben auf dem Berg mit teilweise echt unnormalen Steigungen, aber der Ausblick gerade im Sommer entschädigt für alles! Errichtet 1884, 25m hoch... Bei Wind eine lustige Angelegenheit 







etwas über der mitte:






bei gutem Wetter ist die Sicht nahezu unbegrenzt


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

Sieht schön aus.
Tolles Bike


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. August 2011)

Black-Forest schrieb:


> Hier auch noch paar Bilder von der Heimat hier, leider alle noch mit der alten Handycam von letztem Jahr.. Muss mal die digicam mitnehmen


 Gute Idee - und dann poste doch auch mal im 
Cube Foto Thread "Zeigt her Eure Cubes".  Bis dann & viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## Cortina (12. August 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> nein guido, nicht dein vorbau. hm! ich glaub ich erklaer dir das, wenn wir mal wieder telefonieren......



OK, auf die Erklärung bin ich gespannt


----------



## Scott_Pascal (12. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Gute Idee - und dann poste doch auch mal im
> Cube Foto Thread "Zeigt her Eure Cubes".  Bis dann & viel Spaß mit dem Bike.



Ich glaub, da wurden die auch schon gepostet, oder?


----------



## Cortina (12. August 2011)

Mein Geburtstagsgeschenk zum 40. Geburtstag morgen, passend zum Senna Gedächtnis Rucksack das passende Shirt 





Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Forest (12. August 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da wurden die auch schon gepostet, oder?


 

Ich glaube irgendein Mod hat die von dort hier her verschoben  Passt hier wohl besser...


----------



## Vincy (12. August 2011)

Jetzt braucht dein Bike aber auch noch ein paar orange Farbtupfer.


----------



## kubitix (13. August 2011)

Es ist soweit, ich mach jetzt nicht extra ein Thema dafür auf
   sonst stehen in ner halben Stunde 250.000 "Gäste" irgendwo in
   Tre..... und singen:

   "Happy Birthday lieber Guido, happy Birthday to you".

   Also mein lieber Guido,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   von Susanne und mir die herzlichsten Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag,
   sei ganz lieb gedrückt und

*Welcome in the ROARING Forties*


----------



## beuze1 (13. August 2011)

*"Happy Birthday lieber Guido, happy Birthday to you".






auch vom Bodensee alles Liebe und Gute für Dich..*


----------



## cytrax (13. August 2011)

http://browse.dict.cc/italienisch-deutsch/Tanti.html [SIZE=-1]Tanti auguri di buon compleanno [/SIZE]GUIDO 

Mit 40 is man nicht alt nur reifer  Lass dich feiern und reich beschenken  Und da wichtigste is gesund bleiben.

[SIZE=-1]Buona notte [/SIZE]


----------



## jan84 (13. August 2011)

Hach diese vielfältigen Möglichkeiten... Hier gratulieren oder bei Facebook... hach ich bin überfordert . 

Guido, alles Gute zum Geburtstag ! Feier ordentlich und trink diverse Wein für mich mit . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (13. August 2011)

hach alles gute liiiiebster guido  ganz lieben gruß nach italien 

apropo jan: ich hab dich nicht finden können bisher!


----------



## Cortina (13. August 2011)

DANKE...1000 GRAZIE für die Italiener unter Euch  

Stefan extra wach geblieben oder Wecker gstellt 

Andi such mich, dann findest Du auch Jan 

Der Wein wird heute Abend fließen auch wenn das im Gegensatz zum Gesung bleiben steht 

So und jetzt muß ich leider schaffe gehen 

Liebe Grüße
Guido


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

Na dann von mir auch alles gute, vorallem viel Gesundheit


----------



## mtblukas (13. August 2011)

Alles gute auch von mir.


----------



## OIRAM (13. August 2011)

* Guido
Alles Gute zum 40ten auch aus NRW.
Viel Glück und Gesundheit und immer unfallfreie Fahrt.
Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> DANKE...1000 GRAZIE für die Italiener unter Euch


 Und was ist mit denen, die dauernd "Italienisch Essen" gehen?  Auch aus dem fernen Osten alles Gute - und eine  Feier heute ...... Spurille, Spurin & Spuri


----------



## dusi__ (13. August 2011)

alles gute zum schlüpftag guido!

lass dich reichlich feiern


----------



## xerto (13. August 2011)

von mir auch aller gute  

von nun an gehts bergab 


mit dem bike würde ich anfangen


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. August 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Guido !!! 

Lass dich feiern und hochleben !!! Auf Dein Geburtstag stoßen wir nachträglich nächsten Samstag an 

Gruß von Joerg und Tina


----------



## mtblukas (13. August 2011)

Achja guido..gibs doch zu das du in die Tegelbergbahn geflogen/gliten bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. August 2011)

*DANKE AN ALLE FÜR DIE GLÜCKWÜSCHE !!!*

*Angestoßen  wird nächste Woche am Lago, Infos wo genau gibts per PN, Ihr seid alle eingeladen *

(Jörg, Stefan was meint ihr, kommen mehr als beim Cube Treffen )

Lukas und Du sei still, bislang hat mich noch keiner erkannt 

Liebe Grüße
Guido....und jetzt mach ich nen Köpper in das leere Becken


----------



## blutbuche (13. August 2011)

happy birthday , frosch freund feier´schön !!!


----------



## st-bike (13. August 2011)

Hallo Guido

härtzlischen Glühstrumpf auch von mir






immer eine unfallfreie Fahrt und genug Luft in den Reifen.
Und versprochen beim nächsten Mal in deinem Revier komme ich zum Grappa trinken vorbei.


----------



## Cortina (13. August 2011)

*Mama hat immer gesagt ich soll beim Schwimmen nicht so viel labern sonst schluck ich zuviel Wasser 

Das es so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht gedacht *





*Fettisch mit Becken putzen, jetzt gehts feiern   *


----------



## mtblukas (13. August 2011)

Viel Spaß..


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Fettisch mit Becken putzen, jetzt gehts feiern   *



Ne, ne ... kommst mal schön hierher ... bei uns muss noch die Küche geputzt werden, kannst also gleich weitermachen 

Feier schön


----------



## beuze1 (13. August 2011)

*Heute ist's ja verdächtig ruhig hier
seid Ihr alle fahren

War auch unterwegs, und es ging wie immer hoch hinaus..




Was freut mich den denn da so?




Die Aussicht natürlich




Und die kommende Abfahrt








Ausklang hoch überm Talgrund




*
.
.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (13. August 2011)

Tolle Bilder.
Die Abfahrt gefällt mir


----------



## kubitix (13. August 2011)

hi beuze,

super Bilder, kannst du bitte das Wetter konservieren, hätten wir gerne in 3 Wochen.

Und immer weiter so schöne Bilder posten, steigert die Vorfreude. Wir waren auch fahren, aber unsere Cube´s kennt ihr schon und die Gegend ist ja mittlerweile auch bekannt.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> kannst du bitte das Wetter konservieren, steigert die Vorfreude.



*Ich werde es versuchen..
und wo's hochgeht.. geht's drüben auch wieder runter..*


----------



## Languste (13. August 2011)

Mich erfreut"ze", die Bilder vom Beuze.
Endlich mal Pamorama mit ordentlichem 
Wetter zu sehen. DAAAAAANKE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. August 2011)

EIn rheinland-pfälzischer Biker mir französischer Bulldogge aus Belgien sendet auch noch Geburtstagsgrüße gen Italien...


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2011)

Ooooch zu spät  


Na egal

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Tom1977 (14. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mal 'ne Frage an die Stereo-Fahrer:
Hat zufällig einer von euch einen Sigma ROX 8.0 oder 9.0 im Einsatz und eine sinnvolle Methode gefunden, den Trittfrequenzsensor zu befestigen?
Falls ja, würde ich mich über ein Foto freuen

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2011)

Bergronnerfahre kann ganz schön anstrengend sein 

Bernina - Poschiavo ----- 14.1 km 1279 ronner und 100 hm roff

Bernina - Pontresina ----- 16.9 km; 617 ronner und 176 roff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (14. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bergronnerfahre kann ganz schön anstrengend sein
> 
> Bernina - Poschiavo ----- 14.1 km 1279 ronner und 100 hm roff
> 
> Bernina - Pontresina ----- 16.9 km; 617 ronner und 176 roff


----------



## Cortina (14. August 2011)

Danke Bocacanosa und Stefan, zu spät ist es nie 

Stefan haste da nich ein paar Zahlen vetauscht 

So und jetzt habe ich fettisch für heute und es geht an den Strand bei der Hitze 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## nen (14. August 2011)

Wie ich sehe war beuze auch Teil der Schwabeninvasion ins Ländle diese Woche *fg*
Kein Wunder, endlich ein paar Tage Sommerwetter. Die Tour wird langsam auch zum Klassiker, schon den 3. Sommer hier vertreten 

4-Täler-Runde zur Wochenmitte mit mehr Trageanteil als erwartet





noch gezuckert von der Kaltfront





Leider ging der Digicam der Saft aus und so musste das Handy aushelfen










Wieder mit vollem Akku unterwegs





Zum Wohl und noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## nen (14. August 2011)

Nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Guido!


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2011)

I love 170mm


----------



## kubitix (14. August 2011)

Tom1977 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mal 'ne Frage an die Stereo-Fahrer:
> eine sinnvolle Methode gefunden, den Trittfrequenzsensor zu befestigen?


----------



## Tom1977 (14. August 2011)

Hab eben auch nochmal rumprobiert und schließlich ging es wenn der Magnet oben auf die Kurbel montiert wird und nicht auf die Rückseite zum Sensor hin. Da liegt dann nämlich der Knackpunkt.
Danke für's Bild.


----------



## kubitix (14. August 2011)

Geht auch sonst, ist aber wirklich knapp. Bei der Montage auf der Schmalseite der Kurbel mußt darauf achten das der Sensor den Abstand zum Magnet hält, die Reichweite auch der "Powermagneten" von Sigma ist eher begrenzt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wir waren auch fahren, aber unsere Cube´s kennt ihr schon und die Gegend ist ja mittlerweile auch bekannt


Wie, resigniert da schon jemand.  Eins (Foto) geht (fast) immer. 

*Da heute etwas mehr Zeit als unter der Woche war - durfte auch mal eine längere Tour ins Auge gefasst werden. *
*In Richtung Treplin wurde erst diesen Sommer ein neuer*
*Radweg (parallel zur B 5) eingeweiht. In die Richtung bin ich *
*noch gar nicht.  Also auf - aber ab da dann bitte Wald...geht doch dort irgendwie so links weg...glaube ich...malnachsehen.....*
*Während man bis Booßen (über Kliestow) noch halbwegs *
*abseits des Asphaltes unterwegs sein kann - ging es wie gesagt*
*ab Booßen bis Treplin den neuen Radweg entlang.*



*So dauerte es auch gar nicht lange (Kilometerfressen) bis das*
*vorläufige Ziel der Etappe zu sehen .....*



*.....bzw. erreicht war - der Turm - mitten im Wald. *



*Früher Richtfunkmast des Ministerium für Staatsunsicherheit,*
*dann Telekom (erst Handy/Funk - nun auch DVB-T)*



*Da es auf direktem Wege nicht weiter ging - wurde das gesamte *
*Objekt umfahren - und schon war man mitten auf einer *
*Lichtung und bald auch **im **Wald angekommen. *



*Wege*  *Wozu.....*



*Irgendwie hatte ich mich dann völlig im Wald verfranzt -*
*ich fand alles Wildschweinsuhlen, kleine Fließe, sumpfige Wiesen/Farnabschnitte - nur keine Wege. *



*Aber es ging hammermässig auf und ab!  Was ein Spaß!*
*Und während ich mich noch wunderte - *
*was 2 Beine und 2 **Reifen (2.25) alles unter sich platt *
*bügeln können...**....ging es plötzlich doch nicht mehr weiter...*



*Während die Chemiker unter uns das Übel vermutlich *
*genauestens untersucht/bestimmt hätten, *
*um es danach mittels ätzender **Flüssigkeit zu neutralisieren, *
*die Physiker die Gesetze **der Hebelkräfte theoretisiert hätten *
*- habe ich - na?*
*Richtig - den Stock einfach durch Hand anlegen entfernt...*
*So kam ich auch nach ein paar kräftigen Bunnyhops auf *
*diese schöne Lichtung! *



*Um dahinter gleich wieder in den Wald - *
*aber nun auf sogenannten Flachlandtrails *
*zu verschwinden  *
*Ohne zu ahnen wo ich in die Zivilisation*
*zurückkehren würde - konnte ich plötzlich diesen *
*wunderschönen Ausblick auf Booßen und seine ehemaligen*
*Weinberge geniessen. *



*Der Wilde wieherte plötlich vor lauter Freude - denn nun *
*wussten wir, **wie wir wieder Richtung heimatlichen Stall*
*reiten müssen...... *



*Ein letzter Blick zurück lässt den Fachmann den Sendeturm *
*(gerade so - schräg oben links über dem Hochstand) *
*und **den gefahrenden Wald am Horizont (gut) **erkennen. *



*Hier etwas Besser! *



*Da ich aber nach guten 25 km noch nicht nach Hause*
*wollte/musste - entschied ich spontan noch eine Art Hausrunde*
*über Kliestow (Karpfenteiche usw.) anzuhängen.*
*Hier machte ich an einem Apfelbaum Pause - und nur um Zeit*
*zu schinden, holte ich die Staffelei aus dem Rucksack. Ich malte*
*für Euch hier im Forum mal eben ein Bild von der *
*Situation vor Ort  am Bäumchen.*



*Nun war endlich genug Zeit vergangen - die Familie hatte ihre Mittagsstunde gehalten - es konnte der Heimweg angetreten *
*werden. War einfach nur Hammer schön heute - und das *
*Wetter hat erstmals seit langem den Anschein von Sommer *
*gehabt. *
*Hoffe Ihr hattet auch so viel Spaß heute......*


----------



## mtblukas (14. August 2011)

Scheiß Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (14. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Video. Ein Cube ist auch zu sehen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Video.


 Ihr müsst ja kurz vor / oder hinter mir gewesen sein. 
So ging es heute also ab....


----------



## Tom1977 (14. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Scheiß Wetter



Ich war heut' morgen schon unterwegs 
Da ging's noch.


----------



## mtblukas (14. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ja kurz vor / oder hinter mir gewesen sein.



check ich nich 



> So ging es heute also ab....



Das Video drehen ist schon länger her aber online gestellt wurde es heute.


----------



## cytrax (14. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Scheiß Wetter



Im Moment pissts wie sau  Heut morgen ging nach der 12 Stunden Schicht nix, da war pennen angesagt. Naja dann zieh ich mir mal Death Race 1+2 rein.


----------



## blutbuche (14. August 2011)

....waren 3,5 std , fahren - mit 2 x regen - aber nur so geniesel - nix schlimmes . dafür viel matsch  . schee woars !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> check ich nich...


War eine Anspielung mit  versehen auf meinen Ausritt heute im Wald:
vgl. Zitat "*Aber es ging hammermässig auf und ab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Was ein Spaß!"* Und irgendwie hat mich das Video einfach daran erinnert - war, als hättet Ihr im selben Moment dort gedreht. Wie gesagt, war ein 

Warum sind wir an einem Sonntag Abend eigentlich hier "Alleinunterhalter"  
Alle bei Einschulungsfeiern.... Fotos Leute!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....waren 3,5 std , fahren - mit 2 x regen - aber nur so geniesel - nix schlimmes . dafür viel matsch  . schee woars !


Bilder?


----------



## mtblukas (14. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> War eine Anspielung mit  versehen auf meinen Ausritt heute im Wald:
> vgl. Zitat "*Aber es ging hammermässig auf und ab!
> 
> 
> ...



Aaah danke für die Aufklärung. War jetzt auch leicht verwirrt warum das jetzt alles im Talk drin is  

Ich zeig euch doch mein Cube..is das jetzt so schlimm wenn da ein Giant dabei ist? 

achja Spuri ich glaub da sind ein paar km zw. unseren wohnorten oder bist du heut so weit gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. August 2011)

@spuri : photo vergessen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : photo vergessen


Hab ich schon im anderen Fred gelesen - aber so ein "Obergutmeiner" hat ja hier wieder alles durcheinander gebracht! Ich hoffe hier erklärt sich mal Einer, was das soll!


----------



## blutbuche (14. August 2011)

seufz - nicht aufregen - lohnt sich net ..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> seufz - nicht aufregen - lohnt sich net ..


*Frustablassmodus an*   oh doch - es lohnt sich. Was bilden sich hier manche ein...gib den Menschen eine Funktion..... oder wie?
Nichts dagegen - wenn Forumsregeln (Jugendschutz, Strafrecht, Gegenseitige Beleidigungen usw.) eindeutig verletzt werden. dann sollte der Mod. eingreifen. Aber inhaltliche Zensur bzw. "hier passt es besser her" Ich bitte Dich! Ich bin jedenfall so angep***, dass ich überlege den Laden hier zu schmeißen. Speicherplatz gibt es auch woanders - auch MTB Foren gibt es. Vielleicht ist man da toleranter. 
Wenn sich wenigstens mal einer der Mod. äußern würde......aber nein, Gott spricht nicht mit den einfachen Menschen. Wie blöd ist das denn bitte.  Seit dem ganzen Ka** hier - macht es mir keinen rechten Spaß mehr. Hoffentlich findet sich bald eine vernünftige Erklärung für das Alles. *Frustablassmodus aus*

PS: Bitte teile den Anderen notfalls auch per pn mit - was hier abging, falls der Beitrag auch wieder gelöscht wird.
Ich werde dann jedenfalls noch davon Gebrauch machen, um mich von einigen "Freunden" zu verabschieden!


----------



## cytrax (14. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Frustablassmodus an*   oh doch - es lohnt sich. Was bilden sich hier manche ein...gib den Menschen eine Funktion..... oder wie?
> Nichts dagegen - wenn Forumsregeln (Jugendschutz, Strafrecht, Gegenseitige Beleidigungen usw.) eindeutig verletzt werden. dann sollte der Mod. eingreifen. Aber inhaltliche Zensur bzw. "hier passt es besser her" Ich bitte Dich! Ich bin jedenfall so angep***, dass ich überlege den Laden hier zu schmeißen. Speicherplatz gibt es auch woanders - auch MTB Foren gibt es. Vielleicht ist man da toleranter.
> Wenn sich wenigstens mal einer der Mod. äußern würde......aber nein, Gott spricht nicht mit den einfachen Menschen. Wie blöd ist das denn bitte.  Seit dem ganzen Ka** hier - macht es mir keinen rechten Spaß mehr. Hoffentlich findet sich bald eine vernünftige Erklärung für das Alles. *Frustablassmodus aus*
> 
> ...




*unterschreib*

Was soll der Scheiß das alles ohne ne Meldung von *oben* verschoben oder gelöscht wird? So gehts nicht Freunde


----------



## xerto (14. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Frustablassmodus an*   oh doch - es lohnt sich. Was bilden sich hier manche ein...gib den Menschen eine Funktion..... oder wie?
> Nichts dagegen - wenn Forumsregeln (Jugendschutz, Strafrecht, Gegenseitige Beleidigungen usw.) eindeutig verletzt werden. dann sollte der Mod. eingreifen. Aber inhaltliche Zensur bzw. "hier passt es besser her" Ich bitte Dich! Ich bin jedenfall so angep***, dass ich überlege den Laden hier zu schmeißen. Speicherplatz gibt es auch woanders - auch MTB Foren gibt es. Vielleicht ist man da toleranter.
> Wenn sich wenigstens mal einer der Mod. äußern würde......aber nein, Gott spricht nicht mit den einfachen Menschen. Wie blöd ist das denn bitte.  Seit dem ganzen Ka** hier - macht es mir keinen rechten Spaß mehr. Hoffentlich findet sich bald eine vernünftige Erklärung für das Alles. *Frustablassmodus aus*
> 
> ...


unterschreib auch

warte auf erklärung von mods.

so nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. August 2011)

..die  ha ben  es nicht nötig , mal was gescheites dazu zu schreiben - scheinen sich zu langweilen und dann nach lust und laune hin - u. herzuschieben - oder zu löschen . armselig is das ... ha ben die keine bikes , mit denen sie sich im wald tummeln können ... nee echt , is net schön , diese mutwilligkeit ...


----------



## NoJan (14. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Frustablassmodus an*   oh doch - es lohnt sich. Was bilden sich hier manche ein...gib den Menschen eine Funktion..... oder wie?
> Nichts dagegen - wenn Forumsregeln (Jugendschutz, Strafrecht, Gegenseitige Beleidigungen usw.) eindeutig verletzt werden. dann sollte der Mod. eingreifen. Aber inhaltliche Zensur bzw. "hier passt es besser her" Ich bitte Dich! Ich bin jedenfall so angep***, dass ich überlege den Laden hier zu schmeißen. Speicherplatz gibt es auch woanders - auch MTB Foren gibt es. Vielleicht ist man da toleranter.
> Wenn sich wenigstens mal einer der Mod. äußern würde......aber nein, Gott spricht nicht mit den einfachen Menschen. Wie blöd ist das denn bitte.  Seit dem ganzen Ka** hier - macht es mir keinen rechten Spaß mehr. Hoffentlich findet sich bald eine vernünftige Erklärung für das Alles. *Frustablassmodus aus*
> 
> ...




Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du zwei Tabs aufgehabt hast und in den falschen gepostet hast. Natürlich 0%! Da machen sich Thorsten und Thomas sicherlich die Arbeit ständig im Cube Bilder Thread nach "falschen" Beiträgen zu suchen und diese kommentarlos zu verschieben


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. August 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du zwei Tabs aufgehabt hast und in den falschen gepostet hast. Natürlich 0%! Da machen sich Thorsten und Thomas sicherlich die Arbeit ständig im Cube Bilder Thread nach "falschen" Beiträgen zu suchen und diese kommentarlos zu verschieben


War ja nicht nur mein Beitrag - wir sind doch hier nicht alle behämmert! 
Und was die seltsamen Hobbys der Mod. angeht - können sie sich ja dazu bekennen. 
Dann wissen wir bescheid - und suchen uns die Beiträge irgendwo raus....


----------



## kubitix (14. August 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass du zwei Tabs aufgehabt hast und in den falschen gepostet hast. Natürlich 0%! Da machen sich Thorsten und Thomas sicherlich die Arbeit ständig im Cube Bilder Thread nach "falschen" Beiträgen zu suchen und diese kommentarlos zu verschieben


Hallo NoJan,

meine Beiträge wurden auch verschoben, und du kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich mir sicher bin und genau weiß in welchem Fred ich sie gepostet habe. Btw sind die verschobenen Beiträge auch dadurch zu erkennen, das in ihnen zu lesen ist aus welchem Fred sie stammen. Da ich nicht das Recht habe meine Beiträge zu verschieben, scheide ich aus. Wenn ein Moderator dies getan hat, hat er sicher seine Gründe dafür. Diese Gründe muß ich nicht verstehen, ich muß sie aber akzeptieren. Es wäre aber durchaus höflich und wie ich finde auch angebracht wenn der Moderator diese Aktionen mal begründen würde. Das muß er nicht beim jedem Einzelnen tun, eine vernünftige Begründung z.B. hier im Cube Talk wäre sicher angebracht.

Der Grund "Landschaftsbilder" gehören nicht in den "Zeigt her eure Cubes" Fred reicht meiner Meinung nach nicht aus. Warum? Weil es für mich den Anschein hat, dass der mit weitem Abstand größte Teil, der User hier, überhaupt kein Problem damit hat. Foren sind, auch meiner unwesentlichen Meinung nach, in erster Linie Kommunikationsplattform für die User und nicht um einzelnen Personen Positionen zu verschaffen.

oder um es kurz und knapp und ourrewälderisch zu sagen:

Wenn ich etwas mache, dann hab ich auch den Ar...... in der Hose dafür einzustehen.

Stefan


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (14. August 2011)

Ich schlage mal vor, dass wir den "Zeigt her eure Cubes" Fred sterben lassen und nur noch im Cube Talk posten. Auf die Art und Weise kann der Mod den Fred blitzblank sauber halten und wir haben unsere Ruhe


----------



## Cortina (14. August 2011)

nen schrieb:


> Nachträglich auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Guido!



Danke Dir! Hab auch einen auf Dich getrunken, wahrscheinlich auch einen zuviel weil ich gerade Freds doppelt lese 

Was geht hier ab Bilder von Cubes im Cube Talk 

Zuviel Allehol iss nich gut


----------



## blutbuche (14. August 2011)

@wolkenkratzer :..dann würden wir aber "klein beigeben" - und ducken , das wollen sie doch nur ...


----------



## kubitix (14. August 2011)

Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> Ich schlage mal vor, dass wir den "Zeigt her eure Cubes" Fred sterben lassen



hi Wolkenkratzer,

ist sicher eine denkbare Lösung, zumal in den Verhaltensregeln des Forums ja der Passus steht das Löschungen etc. nicht begründet werden müssen. 

Ich bin ja nun auch noch nicht so lange aktiv, hab mich bisher aber immer wohl gefühlt. Deshalb, wir sind doch eigentlich alles "erwachsene" Menschen und sollten das auf vernünftiger Basis regeln können und nicht wie als wären wir im vorschulalter.


----------



## Cortina (14. August 2011)

Stefan, es wird sich wohl jemand beim Admin beschwert haben, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären 

Das konnte ja nicht gut gehen mit dem Topo Mobbing


----------



## cytrax (14. August 2011)

Die sind doch nur neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (14. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Stefan, es wird sich wohl jemand beim Admin beschwert haben,



Ok mal den Fall angenommen, das es so wäre:

Wäre meine Reaktion:

Ich mach´s öffentlich, ich hab nämlich einen Ar........ in der Hose.


----------



## beuze1 (14. August 2011)

*Es ist einfach nur zum kotzen...*


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. August 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8622841#post8622841

Edit: @Beuze: Von den Admins hat sich niemand auf die Email gemeldet. PN's haben die ausgeschaltet.
Edit2: @Stefan: Ne, die haben keinen Arsc* in der Hose .... die haben den Arsc* voll dicke Nägel.


----------



## mzaskar (14. August 2011)

Schade das ist 

Aber ich denke der Cube Talk ist eine gute Alternative. Im "zeigt he..." halt was neu ist und die Umbauten oder so und der Rest im cube talk ....

Oder halt ein "Cube in Motion" Fred, für Cubetreffen, Cube touren, Cube Urlaub und so weiter

Ich mag den den Cube Talk, da ich mich, auch als nicht mehr Cubler, dort gerne mal melde ...

Ob es in anderen Foren (e.g. MTBR) besser ist, wage ich erstmal zu bezweifeln...

Vielleicht hilft es ja die Situation zu entspannen 

Zeigt her eure Cubes ==> Alles was neu ist, umgebaut, neue Aufkleber, etc.
Cube in Motion ==> ich und mein Cube unterwegs, Tourenbilder, Urlaub mit Cube, etc.
Cube Talk ==> Plauschen, Tech Talk, und alles andere


----------



## kubitix (14. August 2011)

sorry Namensvetter,

aber das ist imho schw.................... WIR haben kein Problem!

da könnt ich ja gleich schreiben mountainbike.de, vielleicht ist besser


----------



## MilkyWayne (15. August 2011)

boah dieser zensurblödsinn langt mir jetzt, bis auf den verkauf meines trek fuel ex9 mod 10 wird hier nicht mehr viel zu hören sein. ich meine ists wirklich zu viel verlangt vom entsprechenden moderator, einen kleinen beitrag mit fetten roten lettern "ich habe hier einmal aufgeräumt" zu poste, teilweise gings mir schon so oft vor dass ich dann massenweise posts gesucht hatte, etc. Wirklich: das können andere Foren besser! Schade dass sowas dann direkt von einem der führenden Foren kommt... aber gut


----------



## blutbuche (15. August 2011)

mountainbike . de ... ......


----------



## cytrax (15. August 2011)

Morgens 0600 uhr in Bayern, kein schönes Bike Wetter 
Wenns nicht besser wird geh ich wieder ins Bett


----------



## Scott_Pascal (15. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Morgens 0600 uhr in Bayern, kein schönes Bike Wetter
> Wenns nicht besser wird geh ich wieder ins Bett





Hier sieht es auch nicht besser aus...

Ich weiß nicht, soll ich mir was gutes anziehen, und dann noch ne Runde fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (15. August 2011)

Rhein-Main Gebiet ... die Sonne lacht 

Bringt mir allerdings nichts, denn ich sitze im Büro fest - aber dafür allen anderen, die einen Tag frei haben oder sich für ne schnelle Runde ein wenig Zeit abzweigen können.


----------



## cytrax (15. August 2011)

Heut is Feiertag  zumindest im Katholischen Bayern  (Mariä Himmelfahrt)


----------



## dusi__ (15. August 2011)

schiebung!

naja dafür haben WIR sonne


----------



## cytrax (15. August 2011)

DAS nenn ich jetzt Schiebung  Na zumindest hats aufgehört zu schiffen, dann werd ich mal die neuen XT scheiben einfahren/ausrichten gehen.


----------



## blutbuche (15. August 2011)

26 grad in der wetterau und sonne pur - hilft aber nix , weil ich gartenmöbel streichen muss...  naja , hatte  ja gestern ne schöne tour ! greez , k.


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

hier ist regen angesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (15. August 2011)

.... mal ein paar  sonnen impressionen , für die , bei denen es grau ist


----------



## dusi__ (15. August 2011)

du solltest in deine signatur noch reinschreiben "suche ordentliche knipse da meine den geist aufgibt"


----------



## idworker (15. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> du solltest in deine signatur noch reinschreiben "suche ordentliche knipse da meine den geist aufgibt"


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

Bild 4 finde ich gut  schönes Bike, schönes Motiv


----------



## blutlache (15. August 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> du solltest in deine signatur noch reinschreiben "suche ordentliche knipse da meine den geist aufgibt"



Um Gottes willen nein..
da sind mir Regenbilder ja noch lieber als scharfe Impressionen von 
trek 6500


----------



## OIRAM (15. August 2011)

*Hallo Leute.
Ich hoffe es gibt noch ein paar User hier, die das lesen. 
Melde mich aus dem Krankenhaus und wollte doch nur ein wenig Mitleid haben. 
Infos: rechte Hand, Mittelhandknochen vom kleinen Finger Ausgerenkt...
dieser lage Queer über der Ecke des Handwurzelknochen und dem Mittelhandknochen des Ringfingers...Diverse kleine Knochenbrüch in dem Bereich.
OP war heut morgen um halb Acht. Betäubung: über die Achselhöhle, ca. 2 Stunden.
Minimum: 6 Wochen Gipsschiene.
Urlaub: Storniert.
----------------------------unterm Strich--------------------
alles Sch.....
Schönen Gruss, Mario   *


----------



## buschhase (15. August 2011)

Urgs - was hast gemacht?


----------



## xerto (15. August 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Minimum: 6 Wochen Gipsschiene.
> Urlaub: Storniert.
> ----------------------------unterm Strich--------------------
> ...



von mir alles gute

wir wollen (röntgen)bilder sehen 

wenn schon denn schon


----------



## OIRAM (15. August 2011)

*Ich komm von ner schönen Hausrunde nach hause und 2 Meter vor der Einfahrt, bei einbiegen, 90° rechts, leicht angebremst, geh ich schräg vorn über den Lenker. Mit dem ganzen Gewicht auf die Handkante.
Gott sei dank, hatt ich noch das ganze Gerödel um.*


----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

Hoi Oiram

gute Besserung auch von mir. Kopf hoch das wird schon 

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRace (15. August 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!!

Aber das wird schon wieder werden, ist halt sch.......!!!, aber jetzt kann man es nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## blutbuche (15. August 2011)

@oiram : ..gute besserung !!!! 

@blutlache - wer  fragt dich denn ,  dachte , dich hätte in den letzten gewittertagen  endlich  der blitz beim sch... getroffen ... schade ....-

@dusi : die knipse taugt mir - für "schnappschüsse" von den touren is sie lang gut .


----------



## OIRAM (15. August 2011)

*Ich Dank Euch schon mal.
Was die Bilder angeht, werd ich was ordentliches Organisieren.
Jetzt brauch ich erst mal noch ne Dröhnung aus der Flasche, welche auf dem Kopf steht/hängt.
Ich sach schon mal N8, bin jetzt fix und fertig, als währ ich 100km mit dem Rad gefahren.*


----------



## mtblukas (15. August 2011)

Hoffe du kannst bald wieder biken...!


----------



## cytrax (15. August 2011)

GUTE BESSERUNG MARIO, lass dich gscheid gesund pflegen  

 
dann klappts auch bald wieder mitm


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. August 2011)

Auweia Mario .... GUTE BESSERUNG ... aus dem Rheingau Taunus. Lass den Kopf nicht hängen (ist leichter gesagt wie getan, ich weiss).

Joerg und Tina


----------



## Cortina (15. August 2011)

*MARIO, Kelle was machste denn 

Auch von mir ganz Gute Besserung aus bella Italia, ich trink nen Grappa auf Dich *


----------



## kubitix (15. August 2011)

Hallo Mario,

was soll man dazu sagen ausser, auch von WildWeibchen und mir die besten Genesungswünsche. 

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo Mario......


 
 Letzte - spurin & spuri schicken frische Luft und Sonne aus dem Osten. Zur schnellen Genesung! Und in den "zeigt her Eure Blessuren" Thread darfst Du natürlich als Erster posten.....
Kleiner Scherz - lachen ist (macht) Gesund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. August 2011)

Ich bin mal so frei 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27741722"]Berninatrail_Part_one on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## idworker (16. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei



sehr schön Stefan


----------



## Friecke (16. August 2011)

@Mario
Alles Gute, wenig Schmerzen und baldige Genesung



blutbuche schrieb:


> die knipse taugt mir - für "schnappschüsse" von den touren is sie lang gut .


Und Niemand kommt auf die Idee bei den schlechten Bildern irgendwelche Details zu kommentieren, da man eh nix erkennen kann...


----------



## Languste (16. August 2011)

Oh Mann. Auaaaaaaaa .

Gute und schnelle Besserung.

Hoffe du kannst es dieses Jahr nochmal auf der Piste 
krachen lassen


----------



## OIRAM (16. August 2011)

*Bilder sind in Arbeit.
Komme morgen schon wieder raus, aus dem Krankenhaus.
Jetzt hab ich zwei schönen Drähte in der Hand und ca 6 Wochen, eine Gipsschiene.
Die kleinen Abbrüchen wurden entfernt und alles andere geglättet.
Ich denke mal schon, dass ich dieses Jahr noch auf den Sattel komme, da ich auch im Winter fahr.





*


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. August 2011)

Hey Mario,

gute Besserung auch von mir. 
Und danach schön Fingergymnastik machen, damit alles schön beweglich bleibt.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. August 2011)

@oiram : wird schon !!!!! tolles winter bild!


----------



## tomsteg (16. August 2011)

@oiram 
auch von mir gute Besserung und mein ganzes Mitgefühl. Auch ich musste diese Saison schon aus krankheitlichen Gründen gute 2 Monate aussetzen.
Noch ein Tipp von einem Physiotherapeutinnen Mann: nimm die Ergo und Physio ernst und lieber früher damit anfangen, aber nicht übertreiben.
Ist außer Deiner Hand sonst alles heile geblieben? Wie gehts dem schönen rot-schwarzen Stereo?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. August 2011)

Zur Info - der Mod. hat gesprochen!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8628602&postcount=16

LG Spuri


----------



## blutbuche (16. August 2011)

..soso , erst einmal im fred  gewesen ... is ja interessant ...
und cube fremde bilder sind nur im cube  talk gepostet worden  - nach einvernehmlichem dafürsprechen der user - is schon komisch , dass sich da so viele über massenweise bilder von fremden marken beschwert haben ... 
 naJA - dann halten sich halt jetzt manche an die regeln - und manche nicht , weil so ´ne kinderkacke ihnen zu doof is - , schade, dass man seine position auf so ´ne art und weise ausleben muss.- grüezi , die kati

und wel`is so schön is - hier noch ein fremdmarkenbike von der heutigen tour


----------



## blutbuche (16. August 2011)

...


----------



## chvomh (16. August 2011)

ihr seid schon krass hier,
macht halt nen eigenen fred auf, wir nenen uns cubler aber sind keine oder so,
die mods machen auch nur ihre arbeit und koennen es sowieso nicht allen recht machen, einmal dem einen mehr, des andere mal nem anderen mehr.


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. August 2011)

und deine signatur triffts 100%ig

weshalb habe ich zum beispiel extra in die runde gefragt, ob ich, nachdem mir mein würfel geklaut wurde, auch bilder von meinem trek posten darf? ist ja nicht so, dass auch nur eine person was dagegen gehabt hätte... naja wayne ich bin hier eigentlich auch nur bis der verkauf meines bikes durch ist


----------



## chvomh (16. August 2011)

die belustigung nach der arbeit wenn man abends nach hause kommt und das forum ließt. der hammmer.


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (16. August 2011)

Und wenn wir mal so richtig ablachen wollen lesen wir deine Posts. Der Hammmer


----------



## blutbuche (16. August 2011)

........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2011)

mal wieder etwas zum schauen

[ame="http://vimeo.com/27804434"]Trail fun at the Engadin - Bernina Trail Part II on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. August 2011)

sag ich doch: Daily Soap...


----------



## Gaz (17. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mal wieder etwas zum schauen
> 
> Trail fun at the Engadin - Bernina Trail Part II on Vimeo




Yeah,endlich mal wieder was aus der zweiten Heimat. 


Wie heist der letzte Song,also der ab ca.5:30- Ende?


Gruß Gaz


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2011)

Titel: Crystal
Interpret: New Order
Album: Get Ready 
Erschienen: 2001


----------



## blutbuche (17. August 2011)

schönes video  wa ssind das für nette grüne fingerlinge  ??????


----------



## mzaskar (17. August 2011)

Da Kine


----------



## xerto (17. August 2011)

schönes video


----------



## mtblukas (17. August 2011)

Das erste Mal das es mich richtig gelegt hat war heute  und am Samstag ist ein Rennen


----------



## st-bike (17. August 2011)

Bin ich hier richtig? Bei den ganzen Threads weiß man ja gar nicht mehr wohin man sich verirren soll 

Ich habe mich bisher nicht weiter zu den ganzen Vorgängen geäußert, aber nun mal meine kurze Stellungsnahme.

Ich war bisher weder durch Löschungen/Verschiebungen betroffen (jedenfalls habe ich nichts bemerkt), noch habe ich irgendwelche Meldungen, Feedbacks von Mods bekommen, dass ich etwas falsch gemacht habe. Schuldig muss ich mich aber auch bekennen im Bilderthread mein ganzen Bilder gepostet zu haben, auch die vom Urlaub.
Was ich jetzt nicht verstehe, wer sich darüber beschwert. Leider kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso die Posts in den Talk verschoben werden, wo dieser doch eigentlich nur fürs "Labbern" geschaffen wurde. Also hier hat doch der Verschieber gegen das Thema verstossen oder?
Positiv und gut finde ich jetzt, dass eine öffentlich, wenn auch späte, Stellungsnahme erolgt ist. 

Mein Fazit: Momentan weiß ich nicht wirklich wo ich in Zukunft meine Bilder posten soll. Mal sehen, ob ich es überhaupt noch tue.  Ansonsten bin ich nicht gewillt die Hälfte der Fotos in den einen und den Rest in drei weiteren Threads zu posten.

Es hat mir jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht eure Bilder im "zeigt her eure Cubes..."-Thread anzusehen, meine ebenfalls zu posten und uns darüber auszutauschen. Das Klima im Thread war super und dass sich jetzt etwas daran ändern soll... Schauen wir mal was draus wird. Ich bin auf jeden Fall erst einmal etwas zurückhaltender.

Euch viel Spaß beim Biken.

ps: Bitte in den richtigen Thread verschieben, wenn ich schon wieder auf dem Holzweg war:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (17. August 2011)

*gerade weiß hier keiner ob man auf dem Holzweg ist...

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. August 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich nicht gewillt die Hälfte der Fotos in den einen und den Rest in drei weiteren Threads zu posten.


 Also wenn dein Cube in dem technischen Zustand wie es ist - 1x im "zeigt her Eure Cubes" war, ist es erledigt! 
Nach erfolgtem Umbau kann erneut gepostet werden. Das Bike versteht sich.
Wird wohl dort eher öde weden. Aber so ist es laut Mod. gewünscht worden. 
Der neue "zeigt her Eure Cubes" ist der "Cube in Motion".....
So soll es theoretisch sein - was es praktisch wird...
Machen wir das Beste daraus. Zurückhaltung ist spürbar und auch nachvollziehbar. Hoffe aber (auch bei mir) es ränkt  sich wieder ein. 
In diesem Sinne - Gut Holz....


----------



## beuze1 (17. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Also wenn dein Cube in dem technischen Zustand wie es ist - 1x im "zeigt her Eure Cubes" war, ist es erledigt!
> Nach erfolgtem Umbau kann erneut gepostet werden. Das Bike versteht sich.



*Nur mal zur Sicherheit..
darf ich nur mein Cube zeigen oder auch solche, die mir nicht gehören..
*


----------



## Cortina (17. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Das erste Mal das es mich richtig gelegt hat war heute  und am Samstag ist ein Rennen



Kopf hoch Großer, es könnte schlimmer kommen, stell Dir vor am Samstag wäre das Cube Treffen 

....und jetzt kommt der Zeigefinger....hab ich Dir die Tage nett gesagt mach langsam 

Gute Besserung....by the way...was tut eigentlich weh?


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (17. August 2011)

@mzaskar
Sehr cooles Video  Vor- und Abspann machen mächtig was her   

@Lukas
Hast du dir sehr weh getan? Halt die Ohren steif am Samstag!


----------



## mtblukas (17. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Kopf hoch Großer, es könnte schlimmer kommen, stell Dir vor am Samstag wäre das Cube Treffen
> 
> ....und jetzt kommt der Zeigefinger....hab ich Dir die Tage nett gesagt mach langsam
> 
> Gute Besserung....by the way...was tut eigentlich weh?



Ja das wäre...nicht beschreiblich. 

Ich war auf dem weg zur Post und hatte das Packet in der linken Hand. Dann war ich vorne auf dem kleinsten Ritzel, wollte hochschalten, dann bin ich nach links "gerutscht" und  gegen eine Schallschutzmauer gefahren. Wollte mich dann irgendwie abstützen und bin mit der Hand frontal auf so einen Absatz. Naja geht aber schon wieder halbwegs. Dazu kommen leichte Knieschmerzen und Schürfwunden und der eine Fingernagel wird wahrscheinlich abgehen. Hoffentlich ist am Samstag für das Ren..äääh Cube Treffen alles wieder fit. 

P.S. Mein kopf is nix passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (17. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> P.S. Mein kopf is nix passiert.



Es heißt übrigens: MEINEM Kopf is nix passiert.

NaJA, dann hat´s ja nix wesentliches getroffen, gute Besserung.


----------



## chvomh (17. August 2011)

genauso bescheiden wie die marke cube meiner meinung nach is, is auch ihr thread


----------



## mtblukas (18. August 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> genauso bescheiden wie die marke cube meiner meinung nach is, is auch ihr thread



Gut das du es gesagt hast.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. August 2011)

dann les doch ned mit du obercheff  wir sind gerne mies...

@lukas: normal...du fällst immer nur, wenn du eigtl. gar nicht "radfährst" sondern irgendwo rumdormelst.. ich hab mich zumindest auf dem rad nur "ernst"hafter verletzt, wenn ich ausserhalb des waldes war


----------



## mtblukas (18. August 2011)

Ja so wars bei mir ja...ich bin seit über einem jahr nicht gestürzt und jetzt bei so einer kleinen Fahrt


----------



## Themeankitty (18. August 2011)

@ chvomh Na klar...


----------



## blutbuche (18. August 2011)

@chvomh : troll dich ...-


----------



## Gummischwain (18. August 2011)

Lasst euch doch von so pubertären Dünnpfiffgefasel nicht anheizen. 
Das will der kleine Loser doch nur! 

_
"face your fears, live your dreams"_


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Nur mal zur Sicherheit..*
> *darf ich nur mein Cube zeigen oder auch solche, die mir nicht gehören..*


 Machen wir es kurz: 
Hier gar nicht Cube zeigen.
Zeigt her Eure Cubes ist eindeutig! 
Aber Vergehen werden sicher mit Milde geahndet. 
Cubes in Motion - wo steht, dass es Deins sein muss? 

@All - Leute, hier war es immer nett. Auch & gerade im Umgangston!
Wir sínd nicht immer einer Meinung - das ist auch gut so und belebt ein Forum. Aber bitte: 
Sachlich argumentieren - und auf den Ton achten. 
Soll doch Spaß machen - Frust ablassen könnt Ihr draußen auf´m Bike.


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. August 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> genauso bescheiden wie die marke cube meiner meinung nach is, is auch ihr thread



Bescheidenheit ist eine Tugend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2011)

kommt mal wieder auf andere Gedanken 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539532

will haben


----------



## dusi__ (18. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> will haben












bist es leid hochzutrampeln?


----------



## mzaskar (18. August 2011)

Wie kommst du darauf


----------



## homer.buddy (18. August 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> die belustigung nach der arbeit wenn man abends nach hause kommt und das forum ließt. der hammmer.


die cubler, hehe ab zur eisdiele bisserl posen der kleine freddy vor der eisdiele " kuck mal pappa das iss aber bunt, so eins will ich auch"


----------



## chvomh (18. August 2011)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> die cubler, hehe ab zur eisdiele bisserl posen der kleine freddy vor der eisdiele " kuck mal pappa das iss aber bunt, so eins will ich auch"



zu mehr taugen die bunten auch net, schau meine bilder


----------



## mtblukas (18. August 2011)

2 Wochen kein biken und das Rennen am Samstag kann ich auch vergessen


----------



## chvomh (18. August 2011)

wurzelgeist schrieb:


> du wirst zu blöd zum fahren gewesen sein ...



wenn du des meinst.
wenn mir n hersteller schon raet meine lagerschrauben vor jeder fahrt zu ueberpruefen... na ja.


----------



## beuze1 (18. August 2011)

*Bitte nicht die Trolle füttern ...*


----------



## chvomh (18. August 2011)

jaja, solange man hinter nem "schirm" is kann und derf ma alles.
des macht echt spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (18. August 2011)

*Beuze ich hab Dich gefunden, dann find ich den auch *


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. August 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> jaja, solange man hinter nem "schirm" is kann und derf ma alles.
> des macht echt spaß



im gegensatz zu dir kenn ich hier mittlerweile doch n paar! und zu mindest die sind


----------



## Themeankitty (18. August 2011)

wurzelgeist schrieb:


> du wirst zu blöd zum fahren gewesen sein ...



Der war gut ^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. August 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> zu mehr taugen die bunten auch net, schau meine bilder



haha...wenn ich mir deine bilde rmitden kommentaren so anguck, dann weiß ich, dass du mein absoluter lieblingskunde wärst, mit ganz wilden theorien und der mentalität: "ich hab doch gar nix gemacht"..jaha is gut. wir haben dich lieb und jetzt guck in den trek fred oder so


----------



## Themeankitty (18. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> haha...wenn ich mir deine bilde rmitden kommentaren so anguck, dann weiß ich, dass du mein absoluter lieblingskunde wärst, mit ganz wilden theorien und der mentalität: "ich hab doch gar nix gemacht"..jaha is gut. wir haben dich lieb und jetzt guck in den trek fred oder so



Andi hat´s auf´m Punkt gebracht


----------



## xerto (18. August 2011)

chvomh schrieb:


> wenn du des meinst.
> wenn mir n hersteller schon raet meine lagerschrauben vor jeder fahrt zu ueberpruefen... na ja.



es ist ok wenn du cube sch.... findest 

aber ein bisschen netter mit uns bitte 

wir sind auch opfer oder täter oder was auch immer..

gezahlt haben wir aber dafür..

auch cube gibts nicht umsonst 

also bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (19. August 2011)

Hätte ich gern unterm Weihnachtsbaum, und nächsten Tag am Radl.


[ame="http://vimeo.com/27280439"]revolights. join the revolution. on Vimeo[/ame]


Haben will- ganz doll !!!


----------



## cytrax (19. August 2011)

Is ja voll geil  auch haben will


----------



## Languste (19. August 2011)

Boah, dass ist ja schlimmer als auf unserer Rheinkirmes bei Nacht


----------



## Gummischwain (19. August 2011)

Wenn ich mir das Fritzz von dem Schlaumeier anschaue... 


wurzelgeist schrieb:


> du wirst zu blöd zum fahren gewesen sein ...



Das arme bike sieht aus als hättest du es die Klippe runter geschmissen und wahrscheinlich war bei dem Sturz der Schlag auf die Birne zu heftig... Jungs... er kann nix dafür....


----------



## fatz (19. August 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Haben will- ganz doll !!!


gibt's die auch in blau fuer die unterbodenbeleuchtung? dann brauchst auch
keinen christbaum mehr.


----------



## dusi__ (19. August 2011)

das is doch geklaut :

http://www.monkeylectric.com/

da kannste auch buchstaben und co ablaufen lassen

in deutschland bekommt mans hier : http://www.wheelscreen.de/


----------



## Friendsofmine (19. August 2011)

Das sollen zwei Kalifornier sein die noch Investoren suchen um es auf den Markt zu bringen. Glaub nicht das da was gemoppst wurde. Aber Varta Volkssturm sähe dann erst mal alt aus.

 iTron Revolution Lights......


----------



## OIRAM (19. August 2011)

*Hallo Ihr Cubefans

Hab jetzt das vorher Bild...





und das nachher Bild...





meinem Stereo scheint es ganz gut zu gehen, es lag ja auch auf mir...

Ich selbst hab nun Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger, Gipsfrei. 

Wünsche allen anderen Kranken und Verunfallten, die besten Genesungswünsche und alles Gute.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. August 2011)

Das wird schon wieder .
Nochmal gute Besserung.
Mitlerweile hab ich das auch schon
fast hinter mir.


----------



## kubitix (19. August 2011)

Hey Mario,

sehen wir´s doch mal positiv, den halben Weg hast du ja schon hinter dir.

Gute Besserung
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (19. August 2011)

@ Oiram 
Gute gute Besserung und hoffentlich kannst du bald wieder Biken !


----------



## Themeankitty (20. August 2011)

Hallo was geht 
Zur Zeit is hier im Cube Forum überhaupt nix los !!!


----------



## lasabur (21. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Hallo was geht
> Zur Zeit is hier im Cube Forum überhaupt nix los !!!



Sind vielleicht alle nochmal das gute Wetter ausnützen gegangen, und am Abend zu platt zu schreiben


----------



## kubitix (21. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Hallo was geht
> Zur Zeit is hier im Cube Forum überhaupt nix los !!!



Ago & Guido, Tina & Jörg, sind am Lago.

Beuze und ich, sind am Schmollen.

Spurin und Spuri, sind am Oderbruch.

Fatz ist in Litevillen. 

Ostwandlager ist wieder da und muß Tandem putzen, das dauert.

usw.


----------



## barbarissima (21. August 2011)

*Wenn eh alle schmollen oder weg sind, dann kann ich mir meinen Urlaubsreport ja sparen  **Ich blicke sowieso gerade nicht mehr durch. Kaum drei Wochen weg und schon ist nichts mehr, wie es mal war  *
*Das Einzige, was ich mitbekommen habe ist, dass der Cubefred wohl nicht mehr viel taugt *


----------



## Themeankitty (21. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Wenn eh alle schmollen oder weg sind, dann kann ich mir meinen Urlaubsreport ja sparen  **Ich blicke sowieso gerade nicht mehr durch. Kaum drei Wochen weg und schon ist nichts mehr, wie es mal war  *
> *Das Einzige, was ich mitbekommen habe ist, dass der Cubefred wohl nicht mehr viel taugt *




Da hast du leider recht


----------



## kubitix (21. August 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Wenn eh alle schmollen oder weg sind, dann kann ich mir meinen Urlaubsreport ja sparen*



Ne kannste nicht, so weit kommst noch, also immer her damit!

Stefan


----------



## andi_tool (21. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ne kannste nicht, so weit kommst noch, also immer her damit!
> 
> Stefan



gebe ich kubitix recht. Urlaubsreport muß her!


----------



## barbarissima (21. August 2011)

Hoffentlich werde ich jetzt nicht gelöscht, oder verschoben  So richtig blicke ich nämlich noch nicht durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (21. August 2011)

@ barbarissima

lass es krachen und hau in die Tasten, wir sind schon ganz heiss auf deine Bilder und Story 

@all,

heute waren wir auf nem kleinen Ausritt am Rhein. Es ist ein kleiner Weg (Trail), 2 (Spuri)g fuer Alle. Hund, Katze, Maus und bekloppte Fussgaenger. Fuer den zuletzt genannten (Mittelfinger hoch).

Drei Personen meinten unbedingt 2 Spuren nutzen zu muessen und mit 500m Vorausschau, nicht gesehen zu haben das 2 Biker sich naehern.

Mann, mann, mann. Arschl......... gibts wohl ueberall


----------



## kubitix (21. August 2011)

Languste schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann. Arschl......... gibts wohl ueberall



Das hast du doch ständig, wir heute auch mit zwei tratschenden Weibern, allerdings waren das keine Fußgänger, sondern selber Biker. Oder sowas ähnliches.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. August 2011)

Am schönsten ist immer - "kann man ja mal klingeln!" an den Kopf geworfen zu bekommen. Zum einen, wenn man vorher den Klingelknopf zum Glühen gebracht hat - aber die Herrschaften so vertieft in ihr Gespräch waren.... - oder die andere Alternative - die schrecken durch das klingeln dermassen auf, dass sie wie wilde Hühner die Ideallienie versauen... Egal wie - wir machen es immer falsch! Ignorieren. 

Manchmal hätte ich mir da schon ein Truck-/oder Dampferhorn gewünscht, damit man solche Leute mit dem Signalton auch gleich aus der Bahn blässt. Und das getutter hört man dann auch nicht....


----------



## j.wayne (21. August 2011)

Also dann das hier:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-laute-Fahrradhupe-mit-115DB.html#var_8218004

Stellenweise schaun dir die andern ins Gesicht und erschrecken dann wenn man plötzlich und unerwartet auftaucht.


----------



## fatz (21. August 2011)

2m dahinter mal kurz und trocken an der hinterbremse reissen langt auch.


----------



## Themeankitty (21. August 2011)

Ich hab keine Klingel, ich hab stattdessen meine Formula Oro K18 mit Forumla Bremsscheibe,einfach den Hebel kurz ziehen, und schon quietsch sie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (22. August 2011)

Ich hab zwar ne Formula RX aber die tut seit dem Scheibenwechsel kein mux mehr  einerseits ne super sache, aber andererseits hab ich jetzt keine klingel mehr


----------



## andi_tool (22. August 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar ne Formula RX aber die tut seit dem Scheibenwechsel kein mux mehr  einerseits ne super sache, aber andererseits hab ich jetzt keine klingel mehr



was für eine Scheibe hast Du verbaut?


----------



## Dämon__ (22. August 2011)

auf den Bildern sieht es so aus als wären es Shimano´s


----------



## cytrax (22. August 2011)

Jepp, sind shimanos http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23284_Bremsscheibe-SM-RT76-fuer-XT-BR-M775-6-Loch-.html


----------



## beuze1 (22. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Beuze und ich, sind am Schmollen.



*Ja, und das zurecht..*



Themeankitty schrieb:


> Zur Zeit is hier im Cube Forum überhaupt nix los !!!



*Danke denen, die beim MOD meinten, zu viel Urlaubs-Cube-Bilder seien im Zeigt her..*



Languste schrieb:


> Drei Personen meinten unbedingt 2 Spuren nutzen zu muessen



*Drei????, bei mir Warens gestern 3000*



.
.


----------



## CubeRace (22. August 2011)

Hi, 

kann mir einer sagen, was für ein Tretlager in meinem Cube LTD Race Modelljahr 2010 verbaut ist, weil keine Nummer auf den Schalen steht. Es ist die Serien Kurbel verbaut, wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das folgende.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27106_Kurbelgarnitur-FC-M552-Hollowtech-II-.html

Tretlager:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...mit-Schalen-SM-BB51-Hollowtech-II-re-li-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...mit-Schalen-SM-BB70-Hollowtech-II-re-li-.html

Würde mich sehr freuen den das knacken regt mich tierisch auf und neu fetten halt leider nichts gebracht, nur dummerweise habe ich nicht auf dem Innenteil die Nummer aufgeschrieben.

Gruß


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2011)

Kannst da beide Innenlager verwenden, die unterscheiden sich nur in der Qualität der Lager.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. August 2011)

das mit er Qualität stimmt mittlerweile nicht mehr, die Deore reichen völlig außer die Farbe an den Außenschalen sind die gleich.
Jetzt komm mir nur keiner wegen Gewicht...


----------



## Ostwandlager (22. August 2011)

*Beuze in München?*


----------



## Vincy (22. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> das mit er Qualität stimmt mittlerweile nicht mehr, die Deore reichen völlig außer die Farbe an den Außenschalen sind die gleich.
> Jetzt komm mir nur keiner wegen Gewicht...


 

Die sind aber beide in silber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRace (22. August 2011)

Also ist es egal, was ich mir für ein Innenlager bestelle. 
Dann wäre doch das Lager http://www.bike-components.de/produ...mit-Schalen-SM-BB51-Hollowtech-II-re-li-.html für 8,95 mehr wie ausreichend, oder hält das Deore XT wesentlich länger, mein jetziges hat jetzt über 3600km gehalten. 

PS. Danke schon mal für die Antworten und die Hilfe.


----------



## Friendsofmine (22. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Klingel, ich hab stattdessen meine Formula Oro K18 mit Forumla Bremsscheibe,einfach den Hebel kurz ziehen, und schon quietsch sie



Ich wusste .....zu irgendetwas mussten die serienmässigen Formula RX an meiner Feile gut sein, wenn sie schon nicht bremsen.
Die Leute von Cube sind gar nicht mal soo dumm......

Soll auch schon ne App geben, und Klingelton Formula von Jamba und dem Crazy Frog. Im Abo zum Rad......


----------



## cytrax (22. August 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich wusste .....zu irgendetwas mussten die serienmässigen Formula RX an meiner Feile gut sein, wenn sie schon nicht bremsen.
> Die Leute von Cube sind gar nicht mal soo dumm......
> 
> Soll auch schon ne App geben, und Klingelton Formula von Jamba und dem Crazy Frog. Im Abo zum Rad......



 also meine bremsen top, auch mit den XT scheiben. Ich hab die nur wegen dem kotzigen klingeln, schleifen, singen ausgetauscht aber mit der bremskraft hatte ich nie probleme.


----------



## beuze1 (22. August 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Beuze in München?*



*Wie kommst Du da nur drauf..
*


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. August 2011)

*mei Beuze, da hätten wir ein heben können...*


----------



## fatz (23. August 2011)

@beuze:
was ham's dir denn da fuer einen hundenapf hingstellt?

du hast uebrigens die gleichen abgegammelten handschuhe wie ich.........


----------



## Milan0 (23. August 2011)

Das am Viktualienmarkt. Die Weißwürscht sind da sackrisch teuer!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. August 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Das am Viktualienmarkt. Die WeiÃwÃ¼rscht sind da sackrisch teuer!


 Na Åe eschte Berliner Currywurscht is in Berlin och nich grade am billigsten....
Wer hat der kann - und beuze hatte sicher Hunger, also kann er auch was essen.


----------



## beuze1 (23. August 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *mei Beuze, da hätten wir ein heben können...*



*Jetzt wo Du's sagst...*






Milan0 schrieb:


> Das am Viktualienmarkt. Die Weißwürscht sind da sackrisch teuer!



*Viktualienmarkt,...spinnst oda was, sicha ned da *


.
.
.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (23. August 2011)

mal kurz was ganz anderes:




IMG_1716_1 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


grüße aus übersee


----------



## kubitix (23. August 2011)

Hi Andi,

, wirklich, im Prinzip kann man´s so lassen. Eventuell würde ich versuchen die Lichter noch etwas abzuwedeln. Und noch ganz viel Spaß!

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (23. August 2011)

Heute kam mal wieder Post  deuter Attack vs. evoc Freeride Trail 
werde mal nen kleinen Bericht dazu schreiben. Achso, ne Sigma Hiro war auch dabei (danke für den tipp Jörg ) 

So und jetzt gehts zur Arbeit 

Ps: Bilder hochladen funzt im Moment irgendwie ned


----------



## kubitix (23. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Viktualienmarkt,...spinnst oda was, sicha ned da *
> 
> 
> 
> .



Ismaning oder???? auf der anderen Seite von deinem Cube ist die Isar richtig?


----------



## jan84 (23. August 2011)

Ende letzter Woche irgendwo in den Alpen :





grüße,
Jan


----------



## buschhase (23. August 2011)

Sehr geniales Bild 

@Andi: Wo ist das? Vegas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (24. August 2011)

Hab für nen Kumpel nen Satz FAs mitbestellt und nachm auspacken sah ich das hier : 






So ein Fehler darf normalerweise nicht durch die Kontrolle gehn. Über dem Gewebe der Karkasse is kein Gummi. Zurück zu Bike Components oder direkt bei Schwalbe reklamieren?


----------



## fatz (24. August 2011)

@cytrax: oder einfach damit fahren. hab die tage festgestellt, dass mein hinterreifen das auch 
hat. dem dreck drin nach schon recht lange. ausserdem hab ich ihn eh gebraucht gekauft.
ist nur unschoen, tut aber nix.


@jan: das ist aber jetzt schon wirklich fast kitschig 
schreibst mir eine pn, wo das war?


----------



## cytrax (24. August 2011)

Was mir grad einfällt 

 Wir haben in der Arbeit Flüssiggummi, das klatsch ich drauf und gut is


----------



## jan84 (24. August 2011)

Wenn du reklamieren willst wende dich direkt an Schwalbe. Ich würds machen wenn der Reifen nicht unbedingt SOFORT gebraucht wird. Bei einigen Bekannten war Schwalbe ziemlich kulant. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## cytrax (24. August 2011)

Sofort wird er net unbedingt gebraucht. Werd mal ne email an schwalbe schicken.


----------



## beuze1 (24. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ismaning oder???? auf der anderen Seite von deinem Cube ist die Isar richtig?




*Ismaning..nein 
Isar..ja *

,


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ismaning..nein
> Isar..ja *
> 
> ,



*dat weiß ich wo das ist, gleich links ist das wehr  Mein gau aus unterhaching. Da habe ich mit meiner süßen oft gesessen (und gesoffen)
*


----------



## kubitix (24. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ismaning..nein
> Isar..ja *
> 
> ,



jetzt hob i´s

DU warst RUTSCHEN


----------



## beuze1 (24. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> jetzt hob i´s
> DU warst RUTSCHEN





Ostwandlager schrieb:


> dat weiß ich wo das ist, gleich links ist das wehr



*Ja, bei nässe sind die Isartrails ganz schön rutschig..
links das wehr-rechts das Zelt*


----------



## cytrax (24. August 2011)

Apropos Isar-Trails http://www.facebook.com/isartrails Bitte unterstützen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (24. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ja, bei nässe sind die Isartrails ganz schön rutschig..
> links das wehr-rechts das Zelt*


*selbst gestern waren sie noch rutschig Gab schon wieder ärger mit dem weib... Sind dann in die kugleralm zum maß trinken
*


----------



## sepalot (24. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Urlaubsbilder sortieren..
> oder gar gesperrt, da er ja einer der top "Schau wo ich mit meinem Cube war"
> Landschaftsfotografen war..
> Schade aber so ein Cube das 50000x verkauft worden ist macht halt so alleine nix her, ohne das dazu gehörende Geläuf.


 
keine Angst Jungs und Mädls, der sepalot ist noch unter euch ! 

ja, es war in letztet Zeit viel "Stress". Erst war ich Anfang Juli zum Freeride Festival in Saalbach-Hinterglemm , dann der eigentl. Stress - ein neues Auto (Fahrradtransportmittel ) und dann hab ich nicht mehr wirklich durchgeblickt mit nicht mehr im Lieblingsfred posten und irgendwas gelöscht (da bin ich bis heute noch nicht dahintergestiegen  ... vielleicht auch dank der Löschungen weis man eigentlich als eigentl. Unbeteiligter gar nicht, den Zusammenhang  ... kann mir das mal jemand per PN kurz zusammenfassen?). 

Dann waren es doch über 700 Bilder fertig zu machen vom Freeride Festival, was ich aus Unlust und etwas Zeitmangel nicht ganz so schnell fertig stellen lies und da war dann auch schon die Woche Biken in Frankreich (Portes du Soleil) da ... letzte Woche. Kaum heim gekommen erst mal die Österreichbilder fertig gemacht und mal sehen, wie lange ich jetzt für die PdS-Bilder brauch  (sind ja nur 300 ).

Und nun meine größte / wichtigste Frage: In welchem Fred darf / muss / kann ich jetzt meine Bilder von meinen beiden Radurlaubswochen posten?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. August 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> .. weis man eigentlich als eigentl. Unbeteiligter gar nicht, den Zusammenhang  ... kann mir das mal jemand ... kurz zusammenfassen?


Guck mal hier - die Antwort des Mod.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8628699&postcount=3245


sepalot schrieb:


> .. Und nun meine größte / wichtigste Frage: In welchem Fred darf / muss / kann ich jetzt meine Bilder von meinen beiden Radurlaubswochen posten?


hier
 - sonst läufst Du Gefahr, dass wieder dorthin verschoben wird....
Lass laufen.....wir sind neugierig!


----------



## sepalot (24. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Guck mal hier - die Antwort des Mod.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8628699&postcount=3245
> 
> hier
> ...


 

thx


----------



## beuze1 (24. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> sonst läufst Du Gefahr, dass wieder dorthin verschoben wird....
> Lass laufen.....wir sind neugierig!





das MOD schrieb:


> Und wenn ich dann lese, er würde "PERMANENT" gelöscht, dann platzt mir persönlich der Kragen, da ich das erste Mal in dem Fred war.



*Ihr glaubt aber nicht im ernst das irgendein MOD hier mitliest und fröhlich Beiträge hin und her schiebt, die ganze Aktion wurde doch von Melde wütenden Usern gestartet, deren öde Fahrradbilder im sehr beliebten "Zeigt her.." untergingen und sich vor lauter Selbstzweifel an den MOD-wanten.Der Rest ist ja bekannt, jetzt haben wir 3 Freds mit Bildern aber ziemlich tote..*


.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ..die ganze Aktion wurde doch von Melde wütenden Usern gestartet, deren öde Fahrradbilder im sehr beliebten "Zeigt her.." untergingen


 War das so? Woher das Fachwissen?  Ich bin immer noch geschockt, da es doch so lange reibungslos lief. 
Für unsere Fotos haben wir eine Lösung - einzig bliebe dann das Problem: 
*Öde* Fahrradbilder werden wohl in jedem Fred untergehen. 
Schade um den Cube in Motion....


----------



## basti2910 (25. August 2011)

Ich hatte ja mal vor einiger Zeit gefragt, ob ihr meint, dass der rote Race Face Atlas AM Lenker zu meinem Rahmen passt...

Leider war dem nicht so. Die Rottöne haben sich zwar nicht gebissen, allerdings ist der Atlas einfach um einiges dunkler und irgendwie wollte es mir so nicht gefallen (einzeln sieht der Lenker hingegen mega aus  . Ist jetz auch im Bikemarkt zu finden).

Habe mir jetzt dann also doch den schwarzen zugelegt und dazu den Atlas AM Vorbau in 50mm. Lenker hat 725mm.
Mit einem Wort: WAHNSINN!

Die Ausgabe hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Es lässt sich jetzt viel besser steuern. Man sitzt entspannter auf dem Bike und das tollste ist. Steilstufen und steile Gefälle bügelt man jetzt einfach runter, weil das Überschlagsgefühl praktisch verschwunden ist.
Zudem gewinnt man ein umheimliches Plus an Fahrsicherheit, weil man das Bike irgendwie besser unter Kontrolle hat.

Einziger momentaner "Negativpunkt": Bei engstehend Bäumen habe ich noch etwas Schiss hängen zu bleiben  Aber das wird sich noch legen.

Fotos sind leider etwas dunkel, da abends auf der ersten Ausfahrt aufgenommen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. August 2011)

meint ihr hier sind Verräter? Spurri oder etwa deine Pferde Bilder??
@Basti passt doch mit dem Lenker...


----------



## cytrax (26. August 2011)

Also ich hab mich jetzt für den evoc freeride trail entschieden. Der deuter attack hat zwar den besseren bauchgurt aber vom platz und der aufteilung der fächer find ich den evoc besser.

Der deuter kommt mir vom platz her auch recht klein vor, obwohl beide 20L haben. Beim evoc is auch ne regenhülle dabei und beim deuter nicht was mich eigentlich wundert da bei meinem deuter trans alpine auch eine dabei war.

Falls jemand noch detailbilder haben will gebt mir bescheid dann mach ich noch welche bevor ich den deuter zurück schicke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (26. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch geschockt, da es doch so lange reibungslos lief.



was ist nur aus dem schönen "Zeigt her..."*geworden*


----------



## sepalot (26. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> was ist nur aus dem schönen "Zeigt her..."*geworden*


 
frag ich mich auch  ...


----------



## beuze1 (26. August 2011)

*Dabei hätt ich so schöne Bilder von meiner Tour gestern zum beliebtesten FKK Strand am Bodensee,
 mit wirklich sehr attraktiven Modellen.. *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ..*mit wirklich sehr attraktiven Modellen.. *


 Jaja - aber die Modelle sind dann sicher Ghost, Stevens, Bulls und so weiter und so weiter.... Passte eh´nicht in den Cube -Fred.


----------



## Themeankitty (27. August 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Dabei hätt ich so schöne Bilder von meiner Tour gestern zum beliebtesten FKK Strand am Bodensee,
> mit wirklich sehr attraktiven Modellen.. *



Trau dich !


----------



## mtblukas (27. August 2011)

Hi.

Ich suche jemand der in der Toskana (Livorgno, Grossetto, Piompino,  Pisa, Florenz,...) im Urlaub ist und noch ein Platz auf dem  Fahrradständer oder im Kofferraum hat um mein Bike nach Deutschland bzw.  Grenze Schweiz, Österreich zu bringen.

Natürlich bin ich bereit für den Aufwand zu bezahlen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wer so nett wäre kann sich per PN oder E-Mail bei mir melden. 

Zeitraum ist eigentlich egal sollte nur vor mitte September sein. Am Besten gleich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Gruß Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (28. August 2011)

Richtig gute Bilder..  

Aber darf man die auch hier posten?


----------



## blutbuche (28. August 2011)

....war ne tolle tour -  bei fast 40 grad


----------



## NoJan (28. August 2011)

drei Posts für 8 Bilder - Unvermögen?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. August 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> meint ihr hier sind Verräter? Spuri oder etwa deine Pferde Bilder??


 Mist, wir sind aufgeflogen....Plan C II/3 =


 



NoJan schrieb:


> drei Posts für 8 Bilder - Unvermögen?


manches muss reifen - und so kommen die Beiträge eher nach und nach... 
Aber ich werde das sicher melden (ups - habe ich das wieder mal Laut gesagt..)


----------



## hano! (28. August 2011)

NoJan schrieb:


> drei Posts für 8 Bilder - Unvermögen?



*Nicht genug damit..
auch noch in 3 verschiedenen "Threads" eingestellt
und das in einer Qualität, die unter aller Sau ist..
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> lmaa- postet doch selbst - ich bin  raus .-


 Nee - oder?


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2011)

Nach der Tour ist vor dem Bier


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2011)

Frisch geputzt


----------



## Cortina (28. August 2011)

Stefan, Du hast uns bei den Ar...Bomben am Lago gefehlt


----------



## mzaskar (28. August 2011)

Dann wäre der Teich ja übergeschwappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (28. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann wäre der Teich ja übergeschwappt



Tsunami am Lago


----------



## Themeankitty (28. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Tsunami am Lago


----------



## kubitix (28. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Tsunami am Lago



Hi Guido,

ich han heut bei WildWeibchen:

Kette gewechselt, Bremsbeläge gewechselt, Reifen und Schläuche? rischtisch gewechselt, alle Schrauben vom Horst und Hinterbau ausgebaut geloctitet und mit richtigem Drehmoment wieder nei gedreht. Es liegt was in der Luft, morgen ist mein Stereo dran.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> ich han heut bei WildWeibchen:
> 
> ...



Schau auch nach, ob Ritzel und Kettenblätter ok sind. Die Kette hat's mir am Lago zerhauen ... und dann waren auch gleich Ritzel und KB dran. Naja, zum doppelten Preis von Hibike (autsch).

Gruß,

Joerg

PS: @Guido: Erste Lago Bilder gibt's morgen. Bin noch am aussortieren ...


----------



## Cortina (29. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hi Guido,
> 
> ich han heut bei WildWeibchen:
> 
> Kette gewechselt, Bremsbeläge gewechselt.....



Boahhh das hat Susanne bestimmt weh getan 

Ich persönlich hätte ja lieber an ihrem Stereo geschraubt 

Trotzdem, guter Vorsatz  und nachdem Du alles gewechselt hast fahr noch ne Runde um zu sehen ob alles passt.
Am Lago hatte Jörgs Kettenwechsel gleich nen Zahnarzttermin zur Folge 

@Jörg, ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf das Steinschleuder Bild von Elisa


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hätte ja lieber an ihrem Stereo geschraubt


 



Gebot 9 (a) "Du sollst nicht begehren, Deines Nächsten Bike!"
und auch nicht dass, seiner Nächsten! Basta!


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Jörg, ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf das Steinschleuder Bild von Elisa


#

Sind hier zu sehen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539165&page=6

Sowie richtig coole Bilder auch von Christian von Oberstdorf,Garmisch und Mittenwald.


----------



## kubitix (29. August 2011)

So mia san´s dann soweit! Auch mein Sterereo steht nach großer Inspektion mit neuen Socken und gewechselter Kassette, Kette, etc., reisefertig im Keller.

@Jörg, ich hab beim wilden Weibchen nochmal kontrolliert, war bei ihrer "schonenden" Fahrweise ja nicht ander´s zu erwarten. Alles TipTop.

T-2

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2011)

nach getaner Arbeit 





Achja, @ Andi3xxx .... meiner ist breiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (30. August 2011)

Harr, das Nico is schon heiß du


----------



## fatz (30. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nach getaner Arbeit


wie? was? ist ja noch komplett sauber. mein 301 schaut nach der arbeit aber
gaaaaaanz anders aus


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

natürlich vor dem Bild noch schnell geputzt  soll ja gut aussehen und den Namen muss doch lesen können


----------



## fatz (30. August 2011)

intense?


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

Nö, nicht meins  Ist das Bike von einem Freund 

Ich mit Nicolai




Freund mit Intense


----------



## fatz (30. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich mit Nicolai


echt jetzt? seit wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (30. August 2011)

In weniger als 2 Tagen ist die neue Cube Website online


----------



## Cortina (30. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Gebot 9 (a) "Du sollst nicht begehren, Deines Nächsten Bike!"
> und auch nicht dass, seiner Nächsten! Basta!



Wenn ich jetzt also schreibe ich schraube lieber an Susanne rum wäre das für Dich im Bike-biblichen-Sinne OK 

Sorry WildWeibchen


----------



## CG283 (30. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> In weniger als 2 Tagen ist die neue Cube Website online


 
Ja coole Sache, woher weißt denn das?


----------



## Themeankitty (30. August 2011)

Cube hat´s in Facebook wie letztes Jahr auch, angekündigt!


----------



## CG283 (30. August 2011)

Oh dann sollte ich wohl mal da schauen, danke )


----------



## Cortina (30. August 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> In weniger als 2 Tagen ist die neue Cube Website online



Also Kitty, mit was fährst Du denn nun nächsten Jahr am Kronplatz


----------



## Themeankitty (30. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Also Kitty, mit was fährst Du denn nun nächsten Jahr am Kronplatz



Hoffentlich mit was weichem, und 150mm vorn und hinten


----------



## Cortina (30. August 2011)

Kein Stereo, schäm Dich 

Schaue morgen mal nach den neuen Farben bin ab morgen auf der Eurobike.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## idworker (30. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Schaue morgen mal nach den neuen Farben bin ab morgen auf der Eurobike.



wo findet man dich? bin am Do. in FN

Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Themeankitty (30. August 2011)

@ Cortina
Vielleicht wird´s auch ein Stereo,mal schauen.

BTW:Machst du viele Bilder von Cube Modellen,und stellst du sie hier rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. August 2011)

Bilder werde ich machen, aber erst nach der Messe zeigen 

Uwe, DU hast Post.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## jan84 (30. August 2011)

Guido, wo findet man dich auf der EB ? Bin Do. unten. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## idworker (30. August 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Guido, wo findet man dich auf der EB ? Bin Do. unten.



@jan: bist du auch unten? pn folgt..

Danke Gudio.....


----------



## Cortina (30. August 2011)

Jan, Du hast Doppelpost


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

wann ist denn eigentlich der Besuchertag?


----------



## mzaskar (30. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wann ist denn eigentlich der Besuchertag?


 
aahh 3.September, kann ich eh nicht


----------



## cytrax (31. August 2011)

Bin am Samstag unten. Guido? hast ein eTrex 30 dabei?


----------



## Cortina (31. August 2011)

Nöööö hab ich nicht und den Samstag geb ich mir nicht


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Neue cube website online !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

Bilder von den 2012er Modellen gibt es im Thread "Cube 2012". 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=520036&page=4


Hier eine ganze Übersicht der 2012 Modelle. 
Die Cube Webseite ist heute leider häufig überlastet.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150281437192353.326071.123218837352

Katalog 2012 http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/cube_2011


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. August 2011)

Gestern die Lager an meinem Cube AMS 125 gewartet. Schraube anm Hinterbauschwinge wieder drauf, Drehmo auf 8 Nm eingestellt ... knick knack ... ab war die Schraube . WTF ? Gut dass ich da noch Ersatz hatte, gut dass ich nachgeschaut und vor allem gut, dass das nicht in nem Trail vom Gardasee passiert ist.

Dinge gibt's ...


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

nach fest kommt ab  denke mal du hattest die Schraubensicherung nicht mit dem Fettkübel verwechselt 

aber eben, ich hatte immer komplett gewechselt ......


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2011)

Und nach Ab kommt Ärger. 
Aber die ganzen Cube Schraubverbindungen und Lager sind wirklich miese Qualität.


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

s' Lebbe geht weiter


----------



## fatz (31. August 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> Aber die ganzen Cube Schraubverbindungen und Lager sind wirklich miese Qualität.


you get what you pay for....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

da hast du ja jetzt ausgesorgt


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. August 2011)

Die müssen doch wissen, dass heute viel auf der Homepage los ist


----------



## Themeankitty (31. August 2011)

Heir ein neues Video von Cube
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6ROUiNJSdY&feature=channel_video_title"]Wo kommt mein Cube Fahrrad her?      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nach fest kommt ab  denke mal du hattest die Schraubensicherung nicht mit dem Fettkübel verwechselt
> 
> aber eben, ich hatte immer komplett gewechselt ......



Ne, ne ... ist ja mit 8Nm vorgesehen, dass hatte noch VOR dem Knattern des DrehMo peng gemacht. 

Ich denke mal die hatte schon nen Schlag weg und bei 5 oder 6 Nm hat sie dann den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2011)

Neues Video, nicht Cube 

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/28366552"]The Never End on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neues Video, nicht Cube


 Ein Glück das die Bands von damals noch Mammutzeitenstücke abgeliefert haben. Sonst hätte die Musik für dieses Mach- ach was sage ich Kunstwerk nicht gereicht.


----------



## Schabo Marc (31. August 2011)

Hallo Cubler,

Ich habe heute bei Ergon gelesen dass sie eine Sattelserie für 2012 rausbringen.
Da ich sehr zufrieden mit meinen Griffen Gx3 bin und schon etwas länger auf der
Suche nach einem besseren Sattel bin, wäre ich an den SM3 von Ergon interessiert.
Hat vielleicht schon jemand etwas mehr über diese Sättel gelesen oder gehört?
Auf der Ergon Homepage: http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/eurobike2011
werden die gesamten Neuheiten für 2012 vorgestellt.
Anscheinend kommen sie aber erst im Frühjahr 2012 in die Läden.


----------



## Cortina (31. August 2011)

Schabo Marc schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht schon jemand etwas mehr über diese Sättel gelesen oder gehört?



Hab die Dinger heute auf der Eurobike gesehen, sind für den Ar.... 

Muss man probieren, die SQ Lab Wundersättel sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Muss man probieren, die SQ Lab Wundersättel sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache.


  Das stimmt ... ich hab den SQLAb 611 und für mich passt der nicht wirklich bequem. (Das heisst aber nicht, dass der schlecht ist. Mag jedem anderen super am Poppes passen). Ich sehne mich ja schon ein wenig nach meinem alten (billigen) Fizik Aliante Delta zurück.


----------



## fatz (1. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> da hast du ja jetzt ausgesorgt


aber du nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Morgen Cuber's,

Ist heute jemand von euch auf der Messe?


----------



## Cortina (1. September 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Morgen Cuber's,
> 
> Ist heute jemand von euch auf der Messe?



Jep, ich bin da.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Cool, viel Spaß, und berichte ein wenig


----------



## Cortina (1. September 2011)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Cool, viel Spaß, und berichte ein wenig


Leider keine Zeit, da viele Termine. Werden uns aber mit ein paar Cublern treffen ;-)


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. September 2011)

Okay dann noch viel spaß


----------



## Dave-o (1. September 2011)

Der passende Sattel ist bei mir auch ein ganz leidiges Thema. Bin an einem gewissen Punkt auch nicht bereit nur zum testen solche Preise zu bezahlen. Und bei jedem Rad geht das Problem wieder von vorne los...
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen welche Lagerbolzen in den Hinterbau von meinem Fritzz 08 passen ??





 Habe bisher nur welche für 09-10 bei Bike-Discount gefunden und mein Händler lässt sich Zeit sich zu erkundigen. Sehe mich schon ne 3d- Zeichnung für ne Dreherei machen. Und Lieferzeiten/Fritzz totalausfall von bis zu 8 Wochen via Cube-Service sind mal völlig inakzeptabel, da feile ich lieber selbst!! Schomma Danke ne?!


----------



## beuze1 (1. September 2011)

*Treffen sich zwei Cube-Fahrer...zufällig und ohne Absprache unter ca.20000 Leuten *
*bei KTM !! ??*




.
.


----------



## Cortina (1. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Treffen sich zwei Cube-Fahrer...zufällig und ohne Absprache unter ca.20000 Leuten *
> *bei KTM !! ??*



So etwas nennt sich Schicksal


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. September 2011)

...und Guido hat vergessen sich abzuschnallen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (2. September 2011)

Schleppt er auf dem Rücken noch sein "Guidomobil" mit ? 
Sehe auch nicht den legendären Brasil Deuter Rucksack. Mit dem geht er eigentlich nicht aus dem Haus.


----------



## fatz (2. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Schleppt er auf dem Rücken noch sein "Guidomobil" mit ?


nur den fahrersitz


----------



## Themeankitty (2. September 2011)

Hab ich gestern gefunden: 





 Da betriebt wieder einer abgeschirmtes Bieten oder ein Spassbieter 
BTW:Ist auch für 3007 weggegangen


----------



## Cortina (2. September 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> nur den fahrersitz



Schei......benkleister  jetzt weiß ich auch wo die Rückenschmerzen herkommen


----------



## tomaol (2. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

Sagt mal,  was reißt  ihr so  runter  bei  einer  Tour?

Ich mach in der Regel am Wochenende  Nachmittagstouren.

Mich würde  mal  interessieren wieviel Km ihr bei  einer Tour  fahrt.

Mfg. Tom


----------



## andi_tool (2. September 2011)

so zwischen 40 und 50 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st-bike (2. September 2011)

zwischen 40 und 90 km
aber was die Tour schwer/leicht macht sind die Höhenmeter und wie sich die fahren lassen


----------



## tomaol (2. September 2011)

Hi.

Oh  jede  Menge.

Also  ich mach so 30-40 km.

Aber  binnen  2-3 Stunden,  und  meist nur Wald.

Mehr  geht nicht.

Mfg.


----------



## st-bike (2. September 2011)

Wenn ich richtig mitbekommen habe hast du ja dein Bike noch nicht so lange. Bei mir waren es am Anfang auch weniger km. Bin aber diese Woche z.B. eine Feierabendrunde an der Isar gefahren mit 49km in 2,5h. Da gibt es genug die noch schneller fahren, aber bei mir ist Wohlfühltempo gewesen und Trails gab es auch genug. Man steigert sich von ganz allein und wenn du mal hinter den Bergen bist und zurück musst, fährst du automatisch mehr km.  Also bring dich doch einfach mal in diese "Zwangslage"


----------



## sepalot (2. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Treffen sich zwei Cube-Fahrer...zufällig und ohne Absprache unter ca.20000 Leuten *
> *bei KTM !! ??*
> .


 
na Guido - nach Carbon die Steigerung E-Bike?


----------



## beuze1 (2. September 2011)

*So die Eurobike ist nach 2 langen Tagen für mich auch wieder vorbei..
meine Füße werden es mir danken..

Gab wieder einiges zu sehen das einem Gefallen könnte,
aber am besten find ich immer noch alte bekannte wieder zu treffen..

So ein Elektro Chopper-Bike macht ganz schön Spass








Sogar mehr als das Cube Pedelec








The Godfather, Thomas der Macher des IBC-Forums




the incredible, Danny MacAskill




der fliegende Spanier, Andreu Lacondeguy




Eine lebende Legende, Tarek Rasouli 




jeh voller die Party




Desto toller die Gäste
Hans "No Way" Rey & Holger Meyer 




das reicht wieder für ein Jahr,
gehen wir raus und Biken...
.
.

*


----------



## mtblukas (2. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> gehen wir raus und Biken...
> .
> .
> ...



Um 23.38 ? Nightride?


----------



## tomaol (2. September 2011)

st-bike schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig mitbekommen habe hast du ja dein Bike noch nicht so lange. Bei mir waren es am Anfang auch weniger km. Bin aber diese Woche z.B. eine Feierabendrunde an der Isar gefahren mit 49km in 2,5h. Da gibt es genug die noch schneller fahren, aber bei mir ist Wohlfühltempo gewesen und Trails gab es auch genug. Man steigert sich von ganz allein und wenn du mal hinter den Bergen bist und zurück musst, fährst du automatisch mehr km.  Also bring dich doch einfach mal in diese "Zwangslage"


 

Habe  mich vor  einer  Woche auch   verhaspelt.

Aber eigentlich geht es  mir darum auch ein wenig  allein  die  Natur  zu erleben. ( Ok, auch Biken)
Bin  ja hier Dorf Jung.

Mfg.


----------



## cytrax (3. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *So die Eurobike ist nach 2 langen Tagen für mich auch wieder vorbei..
> *



......und ich geh morgen äh heute hin  Ja is scheissse gelaufen wollte früher hin aber hab nicht frei bekommen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


>


Wow, ich dachte im ersten Moment das sei ein Filmausschnitt aus Easy Rider


----------



## Dave-o (3. September 2011)

Mit dem Hilsmotor geht das ja auch schon als Moped durch...

Sirrah sag mal mit was für einem GPS wahrt ihr auf Tour?! Ist das ein Oregon oder ein Dakota?? Wie war das teil im Praxistest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (3. September 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Mit dem Hilsmotor geht das ja auch schon als Moped durch...
> 
> Sirrah sag mal mit was für einem GPS wahrt ihr auf Tour?! Ist das ein Oregon oder ein Dakota?? Wie war das teil im Praxistest?


 
Ist ein Oregon 450. Test in Zeitschriften besagen, dass das Display im Sonnenlicht spiegelt, da Touchscreen. Das GPS62 sei da besser. Da ich aber lieber Touchscreen mag, als mich via Knöpfe durch die Menüs zu hangeln, fiel die Wahl auf das Oregon. Ich persönlich bin mit dem Teil (in Kombination mit OMtbM) sehr zufrieden. Ja, es spiegelt ein wenig in der Sonne, aber damit kann ich sehr gut leben.


----------



## beuze1 (3. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wow, ich dachte im ersten Moment das sei ein Filmausschnitt aus Easy Rider



*oh mann, Billy war schon immer Held meiner Jugend..*


Billy  schrieb:


> am morgen einen joint und der tag ist dein freund.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...The Godfather, Thomas der Macher des IBC-Forums....the incredible, Danny MacAskill....der fliegende Spanier, Andreu Lacondeguy....eine lebende Legende, Tarek Rasouli...Hans "No Way" Rey & Holger Meyer...


Und Alle gekommen "nur" um Beuze zu sehen.... Was für ein Glück! 
Aber wann bekommt man schon mal sonst das Stunt-Double aus "Easy Rider" in Echt zu sehen.


----------



## beuze1 (3. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber wann bekommt man schon mal sonst das Stunt-Double aus "Easy Rider" in Echt zu sehen.



*Ich erinnere mich nur ungern an die Dreharbeiten..*


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *oh mann, Billy war schon immer Held meiner Jugend..*



 Und das war genau das was ich dachte "Was macht Billy auf der Eurobike ?" und "Wo hat er Wyatt gelassen?"


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich nur ungern an die Dreharbeiten..


----------



## cytrax (3. September 2011)

Kann mir mal einer sagen wo der IBC Stand war? Hab den ned gefunden  Wollte auch nen Aufkleberbogen


----------



## beuze1 (4. September 2011)

*Die Jungs haben keinen IBC Stand, sondern sind in mehreren Teams auf der Eurobike unterwegs ...zu erkennen an Ihren IBC-Shirt's

und Ihn muß man einfach kennen.
The Godfather, Thomas der Macher des IBC-Forums


*
.


----------



## cytrax (4. September 2011)

Oh mann dann war ich immer da wo die Jungs nicht waren 
Dafür hab ich mich mit Robin von HOPE recht nett unterhalten  Super Typ und ne Firma die weiß was se macht, nämlich richtig geile Teile mit TOP Qualität  Freu mich schon auf meine Naben 

Thomas Godfather Thomas kenn ich ja, hab trotzdem leider kein gesehn^^

Ich war von 9-18 Uhr da ich mir paar Schnäppchen erhofft habe. ABER nix hats gegeben keiner hat was verscheppert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (4. September 2011)

dann haste auch n moped sound am hinterrad  so muss das , 

ich will meine nichtmehr missen.


----------



## cytrax (4. September 2011)

Voll geil, ich mag den Sound 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15632


----------



## fatz (4. September 2011)

mir kommt auch keine andere nabe mehr ans rad.


----------



## Themeankitty (4. September 2011)

Sind die Hope Naben so gut ?


----------



## fatz (4. September 2011)

ja! 

klar gibt's noch bessere, aber die kosten dann auch astronomische summen


----------



## dusi__ (4. September 2011)

die hope sind mMn für den geilen preis echt super.  allein das man die aufnahme der naben von 20mm , 15mm auf 9mm oder X12 umbauen kann ohne a.) arm zu werden und b.) sich die finger zu verbiegen. stecken jede menge weg und sehen dabei ziemlich gut aus . wiegen dabei auch nich unbedingt viel für das potential das sie an die sonne legen 

am liebsten kein bike mehr ohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (4. September 2011)

Ich fands nur noch geil, alle die an den HOPE stand kamen haben erstmal den freilauf gedreht  (ich auch)


----------



## Cortina (4. September 2011)

Kann kaum glauben dass die noch mehr Lärm machen als meine Tune Naben


----------



## cytrax (4. September 2011)

Hab auch bei Tune ersmal den freilauf gedreht  aber HOPE war definitiv lauter 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15632


----------



## dusi__ (4. September 2011)

was den freilauf angeht muss ich sagen das man sich am besten den aus stahl zulegt. habe in 2 jahren 2 stück aus alu verbraucht. die halten nich wirklich viel aus leider.


----------



## Themeankitty (4. September 2011)

Ohrgasmus ^^


----------



## fatz (5. September 2011)

und eine klingel braucht man definitiv auch nimmer


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. September 2011)

Ist es verboten, hier Bilder mit Scott rädern reinzustellen?
(War am Lago und habe das Stereo hier gelassen. Sollte mehr ein Chillout
Urlaub werden, von den Verletzungen. Jedoch... ihr wisst schon)


----------



## Dave-o (5. September 2011)

Sorry, Doppelpost....


----------



## Dave-o (5. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ist ein Oregon 450. Test in Zeitschriften besagen, dass das Display im Sonnenlicht spiegelt, da Touchscreen.



Das habe ich halt bisher immer sofort gelesen aber halte das für Nörgelei (zumindest auf hohem Niveau) Deswegen fand ich es super mal jemanden mit echter Praxiserfahrung zu fragen. Bin sehr interessiert an den Dingern und ein bekannter hat sich genau aus dem Grund das GPS 62 gekauft. Lasse mir das bald mal zeigen und erklären da ich totaler GPS Neuling bin und garkein Vergleich habe. Finde aber allein preislich ist das Oregon viel interessanter! Danke für deine schnelle Antwort und sry für meine späte Rückmeldung 

Viele Grüße ........ David


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ist es verboten, hier Bilder mit Scott rädern reinzustellen?
> (War am Lago und habe das Stereo hier gelassen. Sollte mehr ein Chillout
> Urlaub werden, von den Verletzungen. Jedoch... ihr wisst schon)


 
Nein das ist erlaubt  Berge im Hintergrund sind auch sehr willkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (5. September 2011)

Ja zeig sie uns


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. September 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Das habe ich halt bisher immer sofort gelesen aber  halte das für Nörgelei (zumindest auf hohem Niveau) Deswegen fand ich  es super mal jemanden mit echter Praxiserfahrung zu fragen. Bin sehr  interessiert an den Dingern und ein bekannter hat sich genau aus dem  Grund das GPS 62 gekauft. Lasse mir das bald mal zeigen und erklären da  ich totaler GPS Neuling bin und garkein Vergleich habe. Finde aber  allein preislich ist das Oregon viel interessanter! Danke für deine  schnelle Antwort und sry für meine späte Rückmeldung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein Tipp wäre das Dakota 20. Gibts für knapp über 200,00 Euro.
Der Fahrradhalter ist auch super und als Karte die kostelose Openmtbmap und der Käs ist gegessen. Dass das Display zu dunkel sein soll, kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Ich fahre es bei Sonnenschein sogar ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Ich habe auch die für Dakota optimierte Karte, die wenig dunkles enthält.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ist es verboten, hier Bilder mit Scott rädern reinzustellen?


Wir erinnern uns an die Geburtsstunde des Thread = 1. Beitrag (gekürzt):


Cortina schrieb:


> "Cube Talk" - Bilder sind erwünscht solange sie keine Cubes zeigen


Also los dann.

Meine beiden Bikes sind heute beim Freundlichen gelandet - habe ihm gesagt, dass ich sie Freitag wieder haben will! Solange "Zwangspause"


----------



## BIKESTARR (5. September 2011)

Lago di Garda

Eigentlich fahren wir im Sommer immer irgendwoanders hin, doch
mit Hund ist das so eine Sache. Also: Ein zweites mal an den Lago.

Befahrene Strecken/Berge
Monte Brione
Speci Enduro Ride (was sich mit HT und gebrochenem Kiefer
                            als schwiereiger herausstellte als angenommen )
Ponale
Hier und da.

Räder: Scott Aspect 30 





Ein paar Landschaftsbilder




 Limone:




 Malcesine




 Blick von der Terasse auf den Brione





Es war einfach 

Es kommen auf jeden Fall noch mehr Bilder(es existieren 300-400).
Jedoch muss ich sie erst noch sortieren ect.

Gruß Bikestarr


----------



## Guerill0 (5. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Lago di Garda
> 
> 
> Speci Enduro Ride (was sich mit HT und gebrochenem Kiefer
> ...



Sehr schöne Bilder. 
Samstag morgen geht's bei mir los. Vorfreude ist mal wieder enorm 

Marmitte dei Giganti stell ich mir mit diesen beiden "Handicaps" aber echt übel vor.


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2011)

Bella italia..........amore


----------



## beuze1 (5. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Meine beiden Bikes sind heute beim Freundlichen gelandet - habe ihm gesagt, dass ich sie Freitag wieder haben will!*



*Aber nicht an welchem....

*


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Lago di Garda
> Es war einfach
> ...


 
Die Bilder sind auch einfach 

Gibt es ausser mir eigentlich noch jemanden, der dieses Jahr nicht am Lago war


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2011)

Mich 

werde nächstes Jahr auch nicht hin fahren und das Jahr darauf auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

Das war jetzt mal eine klare Ansage


----------



## st-bike (5. September 2011)

ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. September 2011)

Ich auch nicht  und werde es auch in nächster Zeit nicht schaffen...bei uns ist es doch auch schön...


----------



## xerto (5. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Gibt es ausser mir eigentlich noch jemanden, der dieses Jahr nicht am Lago war



ich war auch nicht am lago. dafür im bikepark willingen

stereo quälen...

lago ist in absehbarer zeit nicht vorgesehen


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2011)

eh viel zu viel auflauf


----------



## beuze1 (5. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> werde nächstes Jahr auch nicht hin fahren und das Jahr darauf auch nicht



*Da bin ich doch sofort dabei..*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (5. September 2011)

Am Lago war ich schon ewig nimmer. Dieses Jahr gehts noch ins Allgäu und das wars dann denke ich mal. Immerhin war ich dann 6 Wochen on the Road dieses Jahr, das muß reichen (leider)

Aber nächstes Jahr habe ich ja wieder Urlaub.......und Bali ist gleich ums Eck.....










(Bali = Baggersee Linkenheim)


----------



## sepalot (5. September 2011)

war auch noch nicht  - hat sich mit den letzten mäusen fürs hanzz am jahresanfang gebissen  - mal sehen, vielleicht bin ich den herbst noch mal für ein paar tage (langes WE) unvernünftig


----------



## andi_tool (5. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> die bilder sind auch einfach
> 
> Gibt es ausser mir eigentlich noch jemanden, der dieses jahr nicht am lago war



ja!


----------



## Cortina (5. September 2011)

Ja ja der Lago, bei uns ist es auch schon wieder zwei Wochen her 

Daher wird es mal wieder Zeit 

Donnerstag gehts rüber, Stefan (kubitix) und Susanne (WildWeibchen) sind auch schon da 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## sepalot (5. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ja ja der Lago, bei uns ist es auch schon wieder zwei Wochen her


 
ohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2011)

Ich glaube ihr solltet mal in die schöne Schweiz kommen  Da ist alles ganz viel toller als am Lago di Garda  und wenn es unbedingt denn ein Lago sein muss, davon haben wir auch welche  Ich denke ich werde im November einem der schweizer Lago's einen Besuch abstatten


----------



## sepalot (5. September 2011)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Aber nicht an welchem....*


 
 verdammt, jetzt wo Du es erwähnst!


----------



## barbarissima (5. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr solltet mal in die schöne Schweiz kommen  Da ist alles ganz viel toller als am Lago di Garda  und wenn es unbedingt denn ein Lago sein muss, davon haben wir auch welche  Ich denke ich werde im November einem der schweizer Lago's einen Besuch abstatten


OK! Wir kommen alle in die Schweiz  Blas schon mal die Lumas auf und schmeiß den Grill an  Bier bringen wir mit


----------



## jan84 (5. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ja ja der Lago, bei uns ist es auch schon wieder zwei Wochen her
> 
> Daher wird es mal wieder Zeit
> 
> ...



Wie lang seid Ihr unten? Wir fahren nächste Woche Dienstag "mal wieder" in die Berge. Geht nach Bressanone , bergauf und bergab auf Zeit. 

grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. September 2011)

Jan, wir bleiben nur bis Sonntag.

Wenn das in die CH ja nicht so weit wäre  da bin ich ja schneller in Finale


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2011)

auch gut


----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jan, wir bleiben nur bis Sonntag.
> 
> Wenn das in die CH ja nicht so weit wäre



Werde Januar mal wieder in Corvara Hof halten


----------



## j.wayne (6. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Werde Januar mal wieder in Corvara Hof halten


 
buhu  Salz in meine Wunden, die nächsten 3 Jahre fällt das für mich aus. Leider fällt der Familienurlaub voll in die Berufsschulzeiten.


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind auch einfach
> 
> Gibt es ausser mir eigentlich noch jemanden, der dieses Jahr nicht am Lago war



Hier!

Ausserdem steh ich mehr auf Lac als auf Lago... 

Vielleicht fahr ich mal an den Lago, wenn ich älter (bzw. reifer ) bin...


----------



## jan84 (6. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jan, wir bleiben nur bis Sonntag.
> 
> Wenn das in die CH ja nicht so weit wäre  da bin ich ja schneller in Finale



Seit wann ist Brixen in den Schweiz ?


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. September 2011)

Brixen ist Italy / Südtirol ca. 40 Km von Bozano entfernt, und gleich um die Ecke vom geliebten Arnthal entfernt.


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jan, wir bleiben nur bis Sonntag.
> 
> Wenn das in die CH ja nicht so weit wäre
> 
> ...





jan84 schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Brixen in den Schweiz ?



Jan, ich glaube der 2. Teil des Beitrages ist auf mzaskars Beitrag bezogen...



mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr solltet mal in die schöne Schweiz kommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jan84 (6. September 2011)

Bam! Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil, ich habe nichts gesagt *pfeifundunauffälligweggeh*.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haggi (8. September 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SazX-2CMfzk&hd=1"]Eurobike 2011 - Cube Bikes 2012      - YouTube[/nomedia]

einige Eindrücke von der Messe und den Produkten 2012.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. September 2011)

haggi schrieb:


> Eurobike 2011 - Cube Bikes 2012      - YouTube
> einige Eindrücke von der Messe und den Produkten 2012.


 Ich finde es so g**l, die "Twenty Neuner" - schönes Denglisch! (bei 1:45 min)


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. September 2011)

"Koan Neuner"


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. September 2011)

Na dann wenigstens "Nein Niner!"


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. September 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Hier!
> 
> Ausserdem steh ich mehr auf Lac als auf Lago...
> 
> Vielleicht fahr ich mal an den Lago, wenn ich älter (bzw. reifer ) bin...



täusch Dich nicht, im Alter kommt dann eher Lac und Leder...


----------



## fatz (8. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Na dann wenigstens "Nein Niner!"



spuri, im o-ton sued spricht man neuner als neiner aus....
insofern passt das schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sgt.Green (8. September 2011)

Werden das jetzt "Image-polier" Versuche ??! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6ROUiNJSdY&feature=related"]Wo kommt mein Cube Fahrrad her?      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Find ich auch sehr lustig :
"Gewöhnliche Räder zu bauen, ist nicht unser Stil. Produkte von CUBE transportieren unsere Leidenschaft für das Radfahren. Man kann ein Fahrrad benutzen, um den täglichen Einkauf nach Hause zu bringen. Man kann mit einem Trekkingbike zum nächsten See radeln oder durch ganz Neuseeland. Mit einem Mountainbike Spaß auf der Hausrunde zu haben, ist dem einen so wichtig wie dem anderen die fünfte Alpenüberquerung. Auf dem Rennrad kann ich Alpenpässe fahren, oder bei der Wochenend-Tour in meiner Komfortzone rollen. Egal, welches Rad Sie bevorzugen oder wofür Sie es einsetzen - ein Rad von CUBE verkörpert immer den aktuellsten Stand der Technik und ist entworfen, konsruiert und gebaut mit den jeweils optimalen Materialien und Komponenten für den vorgesehenen Einsatz. Und weil wir im Team Leidenschaftlich an den besten Lösungen arbeiten, erhalten unsere Kunden seit über 15 Jahren innovatives Design kombiniert mit technisch perfektionierten Rahmen und - materialien. Und wir von CUBE sind erst zufrieden mit einem Produkt, wenn wir es selbst fahren würden und es nicht mehr verbessern können. Auch wenn wir dies jedes Jahr wieder tun.Überzeugen Sie sich selbst."

Naja Hauptsache sie brauchen 13 Wochen um nen Rahmen zu tauschen


----------



## fatz (8. September 2011)

Sgt.Green schrieb:


> "Gewöhnliche Räder zu bauen, ist nicht unser Stil."


nachdem was die seit 2 jahren an ausstattungen dranbauen, sind's dann wohl eher 
ungewoehlich schlechte raeder. frueher hatte cube echt ein gutes preis-leistungsverhaeltnis.
heut wuerd ich mir definitiv keines mehr kaufen.


----------



## Languste (8. September 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> nachdem was die seit 2 jahren an ausstattungen dranbauen, sind's dann wohl eher
> ungewoehlich schlechte raeder. frueher hatte cube echt ein gutes preis-leistungsverhaeltnis.
> heut wuerd ich mir definitiv keines mehr kaufen.


 

Du sagst es. Habe meins seit ca. April diesen Jahres. Hab auch nicht wenig dafuer hingelegt. Aber schleifen und knarren an welchen Stellen auch immer, absolutes no GO.


----------



## dusi__ (8. September 2011)

naja schleifen und knarren kann man Ã¼berall haben , aber 100â¬ mehr fÃ¼r weniger leistung find ich auch  von den CubeÂ´ianern

was die sich dabei gedacht haben kann man nicht verstehen....

aber bald kommt ja das Alutech AM Hardtail. dann verwandelt sich mein stereo bestimmt ziemlich schnell 

einer hier hat sich doch auch n alutech zugelegt? was wurde eigentlich da draus?


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2011)

I  Niner  naja habe noch kein's aber so ein AMS in 29" finde ich schon Sexy so als Touren, CC RAdel


----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

Bereit für den Park& Trail:


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. September 2011)

ich spekuliere mal:

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Lukas !!

Grüße

LittleBoomer

und jetzt hau rein, bevor die Schule wieder los geht !


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. September 2011)

Ein Alien von Area 51 ?  Gibt sie also doch........!


----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

Wenn man arbeitet geht das auch ohne Geburtstag 

Edit: Die Schule ist schon wieder am Montag


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wenn man arbeitet geht das auch ohne Geburtstag


 Und in der Bank/Sparkasse bekommst Du so "verkleidet" nun auch freiwillig die Kohle unter dem Tresen durchgereicht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

Eigentlich ein guter Plan jedoch sind meine Googles nicht "beschichtet" das heißt man sieht meine Augen


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2011)

Aber ganz schön dünn geworden der Gute


----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

So bin ich. 50 kilo bei 1,71


----------



## Scott_Pascal (9. September 2011)

Hi 


Ich brauch für mein XMS dringend einen Kettenschutz, Waden sind immer ganz schwarz 

Gibt es da was stylisches, orginalles von Cube?


----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

Bashguard also ein Kettenblatt weglassen oder so ein hässlichen Plastikring. Was besseres weiß ich nicht.


----------



## buschhase (9. September 2011)

Was isn das für eine Hose Lukas? Find die extremst stylisch.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mtblukas (9. September 2011)

Die hab ich ausm SportScheck...Also nich so eine teure Troy Lee oder so. Ich such mal im www.

Edit: Ist eine Campagnolo Short. Sieht so aus wie diese: http://www.sportscheck.com/FLLI-Campagnolo-Badeshorts-Jungen/shop-de_dpic_an457144

Eine andere hab ich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht gefunden. Hab aber Zeit (Ferien   )


----------



## beuze1 (9. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> *So bin ich. 50 kilo bei 1,71*




*ja ich auch,
71 kg bei 1,50 *


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Bashguard also ein Kettenblatt weglassen oder so ein hässlichen Plastikring. Was besseres weiß ich nicht.



Sonst kommt halt immer so viel Dreck dran, das ist auch nicht so das Wahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave-o (10. September 2011)

...Ich halte meine Ketten immer relativ trocken, d.h. ich reinige die Ketten und brauche dadurch verhältnissmäßig wenig Öl, dann schmiert das auch nicht so die Beine voll


----------



## Themeankitty (10. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> naja schleifen und knarren kann man überall haben , aber 100 mehr für weniger leistung find ich auch  von den Cube´ianern
> 
> was die sich dabei gedacht haben kann man nicht verstehen....
> 
> ...



Landus hat sich einen Alutech Wildsau Rahmen gekauft, den er im Winter  aufbauen wird


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. September 2011)

Bei mir hat die Schule schon angefangen! 
Einfach schlimm.

@Mtblukas
Habe in etwa deine Maße: 1,74m und ca. 50-60 Kg


----------



## mtblukas (10. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Bei mir hat die Schule schon angefangen!
> Einfach schlimm.
> 
> @Mtblukas
> Habe in etwa deine Maße: 1,74m und ca. 50-60 Kg



Schule ist schlimm. 

Aber was willst du mir mit dem zweiten Satz sagen?


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. September 2011)

Ich hab keine Ahnung. Manchmal handle ich im Unterbewusstsein.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. September 2011)

So, 

nach diversen Experimenten mit dem Lenkbereich bin ich jetzt angekommen bei:

Von 25,4 auf 31,8 - weiterhin 700mm
Vorbau von 90 mm auf 75 mm.

Geht gut, gerade der Wechsel von 25,4 auf 31,8 hat das Knarren und Knarzen im Lenkbereich beseitigt.

Meine Beste hat jetzt auch die Kombi und Flux gehen die Trails besser .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (11. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So,
> [...]
> Von 25,4 auf 31,8 - weiterhin 700mm
> Vorbau von 90 mm auf 75 mm.
> ...



Ich bin auch grade am überlegen, am Steuerbereich was zu ändern. (Kürzerer Vorbau)

Welche Teile hast Du denn verbaut?


----------



## jan84 (11. September 2011)

@lukas:
Nichts für Brust/Rücken?


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. September 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich bin auch grade am überlegen, am Steuerbereich was zu ändern. (Kürzerer Vorbau)
> 
> Welche Teile hast Du denn verbaut?


 
Lenker: Syntace Vector 7075 - 31,8er 700mm
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce - 31,8er 75 mm

Habe mit Syntace ganz gute Erfahrung gemacht. Passt halt von Preis/Leistung her. 



jan84 schrieb:


> @lukas:
> Nichts für Brust/Rücken?


@Lukas: Hör mal auf den Jan. Gerade wenn Du Dich in Bikeparks und Trails heftig austobst, verdienen die Bereiche auch Schutz (-> pot. Weihnachtsgeschenk ?).


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. September 2011)

Ich habe auch einen Core Saver. Jedoch lege ich mir erst mal einen neuen FFHelm
und auf jeden Fall einen Nackenschutz an.
Ich hatte noch Glück in Winterberg.


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> @lukas:
> Nichts für Brust/Rücken?



Nein NOCH nicht.

Erst wenn ich öfters in den Park gehe. Ich will jetzt erstmal schaun wie mir das dort so gefällt. Für das ganze Zeug hab ich nicht viel Ausgegeben. Viel hab ich von einem Kumpel und den Rest ausm Bikemarkt. Und wenn ich dann Ausbildung gemacht habe und es mir gefällt kauf ich mir von dem Geld ein Freerider+ Ausrüstung 

Auf was für Preise muss ich mich für ein Rücken/ Brust Protektor einstellen?

Gruß


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. September 2011)

50-100


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

OK danke und ich weiß ja jetzt das du ungefähr die gleichen Maße hast wie ich  wie gefällt dir dein Teil so?


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. September 2011)

Sehr gut 
Kann mich nicht beklagen.
Denke mir in der Preisliga bist du gut unterwegs:
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=661+c...gc.r_pw.&fp=d76843f1d74c3e92&biw=1366&bih=614


----------



## buschhase (11. September 2011)

Für die ersten Besuche im Park kannst dir ja auch die Teile erstmal ausleihen. Dann kannst auch direkt ein paar Modelle in Aktion testen.


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

Ok Danke für die Tipps

Achja die neue grüne Hose ist schon im Eimer 

Crash mit einem anderen Biker. Uns ist nichts passiert. Ich vermute das sein Lenker in eine Tasche ist und so ist sie aufgerissen. Mal schaun ob man die wieder flicken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

Hey ich hab gerade Festgestellt, dass im neuen Cube 2012er Katalog Cortina, SRX-Prinz und Sepalot auf den ersten beiden Seiten mit drin sind


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

echt? Zeig mal ein Bild bitte.


----------



## sepalot (11. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Hey ich hab gerade Festgestellt, dass im neuen Cube 2012er Katalog Cortina, SRX-Prinz und Sepalot auf den ersten beiden Seiten mit drin sind


 
echt? ist der Katalog auf der CUBE-Seite, der Gleiche, wie der gedruckte? Sag mal eine Seitenangabe sehs nicht ... und hab schon zwei Mal geschaut (im Netz)


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

Der im Netz hat die zwei Seiten nicht drin.
Also im Katalog wenn du die aller erste Seite von Katalog aufschlägst !


----------



## dusi__ (11. September 2011)

einscannen zeigen


----------



## sepalot (11. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Der im Netz hat die zwei Seiten nicht drin.
> Also im Katalog wenn du die aller erste Seite von Katalog aufschlägst !


 
... den Katalog hab ich leider noch nicht und leider komm ich zur Zeit immer erst so spät von der Arbeit raus, dass die CUBE-Dealer schon zu haben ... könntest bitte mal ein Foto machen (bitte bitte)?


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

SO, 
also hier ist das Foto


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

Und, sepalot hast du dein Foto schon gefunden ?


----------



## sepalot (11. September 2011)

ja (Hanzz auf dem Drüberfahrstein am Ochsenkopf  - 4. Zeile, 6. Bild), besten Dank! 

Cortinas Kohlenfahrrad in der Wiese auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> ja (Hanzz auf dem Drüberfahrstein am Ochsenkopf  - 4. Zeile, 6. Bild), besten Dank!
> 
> Cortinas Kohlenfahrrad in der Wiese auch



Ja, und SRX-Prinz mit seinem Hanzz 2 Reihe, 2 Bild !


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

Mein Katalog Bild  ist leider erst Mitte August entstanden


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

is ja cool.. Konnte man da Bilder hinschicken oder wie?


----------



## dusi__ (11. September 2011)

Haben sie bestimmt einfach hier im forum geklaut


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

Ja und nachdem sie genügend Bilder hatten haben sie sie wieder aus dem Zeigt Her genommen das andere sie nicht mehr sehen können sondern NUR in ihren Katalog schauen.


----------



## sepalot (11. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> is ja cool.. Konnte man da Bilder hinschicken oder wie?


 
ich glaub der Aufruf hab ich damals über Facebook gelesen (entweder dort hochgeladen oder per Mail geschickt) ... weis ich nicht mehr so genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

Soviel ich weiß, musst man die Bilder auf der Cube Website zu einer E-mail hochladen !!!


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

Wieso wusste ich nix davon


----------



## sepalot (11. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß, musst man die Bilder auf der Cube Website zu einer E-mail hochladen !!!


 
oder so


----------



## chrisle (11. September 2011)

So, ich oute mich: Nach nun 4 CUBEs die sich mein Eigen nennen durften habe ich mich spontan entschlossen einen neuen Rahmen zu bestellen.
Heute noch eine Abschiedsrunde gedreht, doch gleich geht es dem Stereo an den Kragen. 

Bye bye CUBE - ich hoffe der inflationäre Absatz mit dem Zwang jedes Marktsegment bedienen zu wollen rächt sich nicht eines Tages (Stichwort Chiemsee Jacken). War auf jeden Fall immer ein gutes Bike mit optimalem Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis.

Viel Spass weiterhin allen anderen CUBE Fahrern!


----------



## mtblukas (11. September 2011)

Was gibts neues?


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

@ Chrisle 
Warum verkaufst du dein Cube genau ?


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

SO, also ich wollte mich auch langsam mal verabschieden, denn letzte Woche hab ich mein Cube Reaction verkauft, und wird diese Woche verschickt.
Abschließend lässt sich sagen, dass mir ein Cube insgesamt 3 Jahre und 1 Monat sehr viel Spass bereitet hat, und ich so gut wie keinen Pannen hatte  
Danke liebes Cube 
Mein nächstes Bike wird voraussichtlich ein Radon Slide AM oder ED werden !
Natürlich werd ich weiterhin im Cube Forum vorbei schauen und weiter zusammen diskutieren, und Beiträge schreiben 
Aber ich werd mir natürlich irgendwann wieder ein Cube kaufen, wenn das Buget ein bisschen größer ist


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. September 2011)

Verräter


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Verräter



NEIN !


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. September 2011)

Weiterhin viel Spaß.
Auch mit einem "Radon"!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisle (11. September 2011)

Es folgt ein Transition Covert.
Verkaufsgründe gibt es viele, dem gegenüber stehen aber auch viele positive Aspekte des Bikes!
Aber: Ich wollte aber etwas Robustes und Individuelles. Ein höheres Tretlager und keine Streben mehr an denen ich mit der Hacke streife. Mittelfristig ne 160er Gabel usw. 
Vor allem aber mal wieder was Neues, ein Fahrrad das man nicht jeden Tag sieht. Ein Grund im Keller zu verschwinden und zu schrauben


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

Was wird´s den für ein Rahmen ?


----------



## dusi__ (11. September 2011)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Was wird´s den für ein Rahmen ?





chrisle schrieb:


> Es folgt ein Transition Covert.


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

Oh mann bin ich heut wieder blöd


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2011)

.


----------



## tictac86 (11. September 2011)

Moin, 
Brauche mal Hilfe habe ein Cube Fritzz
Rahmen hier liegen 2011 Modell und eine 
Federgabel Marzocchi 55 TST2 ATA2 1 1/8" Schaft 
was für ein Steuersatz brauche ich?


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. September 2011)

Die Ludolfs fahren Bike ?


----------



## Themeankitty (11. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die Ludolfs fahren Bike ?




HÄÄÄÄ  ?


----------



## blutbuche (12. September 2011)

wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (12. September 2011)

tictac86 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Brauche mal Hilfe habe ein Cube Fritzz
> Rahmen hier liegen 2011 Modell und eine
> Federgabel Marzocchi 55 TST2 ATA2 1 1/8" Schaft
> was für ein Steuersatz brauche ich?


 
Also, ich würd mal nach einem Blick auf die Cube Page schätzen, dass Du einen Steuersatz brauchst der von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 geht. Beispielsweise den FSA Orbit Z 1.5R Semi Integrated http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...R-Reduction-Steuersatz-von-1-5-auf-1-1-8.html


----------



## chrisle (12. September 2011)

Wie angekündigt, mit ein ganz klein bisschen Wehmut:


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Warum ? Was willste denn mit dem meiner meinung schönsten Stereo HPC machen ?!


----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2011)

*hust* bestimmt liveville *hust*


----------



## chrisle (12. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Warum ? Was willste denn mit dem meiner meinung schÃ¶nsten Stereo HPC machen ?!




Siehe weiter oben - tausche den Rahmen gegen einen Transition Covert.  
Den HPC Team Rahmen werde ich als Rahmenkit wohl verkaufen.


Edit: 
@dusi: Never ever. Hat doch mittlerweile auch jeder Eisdielenbiker. Warum sollte man ca. 2000â¬ in einen ASIATISCHEN Rahmen stecken? Das ist ja wie Porsche zahlen aber Toyota fahren!


----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2011)

achja ...oh mann. hab ich gestern ja noch geschrieben  

der erste montag der woche ist halt immer der schlimmste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> *hust* bestimmt liveville *hust*




Mein Beileid.



@ HPC Rahmennichtmehrwollen. Wenn der Preis stimmt hätte ich interesse.......


----------



## chrisle (12. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Mein Beileid.
> 
> 
> 
> @ HPC Rahmennichtmehrwollen. Wenn der Preis stimmt hätte ich interesse.......



Schick mir mal eine PN mit deiner Vorstellung.  Wollte den Thread hier nicht als Verlaufsplattform missbrauchen.


----------



## fatz (12. September 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Warum sollte man ca. 2000â¬ in einen ASIATISCHEN Rahmen stecken?


versteh ich auch ned. wenn man auch ein bissl handeln und deutlich weniger bezahlen kann.

abgesehen davon, was ist so schlimm an einem asiatischen rahmen? die
schweisser in taiwan haben's mittlerweile besser drauf als irgendein dahergelaufener
amerikanischer hinterhofschrauber, der mal 2 stunden lang gezeigt gekriegt
hat wie man schweisst.


----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2011)

ich denke schon das die von transition das lang genug machen.

aber das nächste bike wird sowieso was in deutschland gefertigtes.


----------



## chrisle (12. September 2011)

Ja da magst du Recht haben. 
Wollte ernsthafte biker wie dich auch nicht beleidigen ;-)
Finde den Hype und die Preise nur etwas übertrieben. 
Positiv sind dafür die vielen intelligenten Rahmengrössen und natürlich das Gewicht. 

Aber nun zurück zu Cube.


----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Hat doch mittlerweile auch jeder Eisdielenbiker.



Mich hast Du aber beleidigt  zudem ich gerade mal einmal ein Eis gegessen habe am Lago und außerdem noch in 2 Tagen über 3300hm gefahren bin


----------



## dusi__ (12. September 2011)

anderes thema, 

hat einer von euch mal ein flatbar am stereo / fritzz montiert und kann paar erfahrungen mit mir / uns teilen?

der Syntace Vector nervt langsam.


----------



## fatz (12. September 2011)

chrisle schrieb:


> Finde den Hype und die Preise nur etwas übertrieben.


das sind sie sicherlich beide, nur den hype kann ich, wie viele andere auch, ignorieren
und die preise die auf irgendeinem papier stehen sind mir auch egal.
zumal andere raeder in der kategorie, dh. mit einer mir gefallenden ausstattung,
definitiv nicht billiger sind. wenn du's ned glaubst schau einfach mal genau hin.
und cube ist ausstattungsmaessig mittlerweile nicht mal mehr diskussionswuerdig.


> Positiv sind dafür die vielen intelligenten Rahmengrössen und natürlich das Gewicht.


eben. wer das ding zusammenbraet ist mir erstmal wurscht, solang er's kann.
der konstrukteur des gefaehrts ist da doch um einiges entscheidender


----------



## chrisle (12. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Mich hast Du aber beleidigt  zudem ich gerade mal einmal ein Eis gegessen habe am Lago und außerdem noch in 2 Tagen über 3300hm gefahren bin



Heul doch 
Du fährst ja nicht nur zur Eisdiele mit dem Stereo, sondern auch zum Fotografen. Tz tz 

@fatz: I Voice you to.  
Wenn du einen guten Preis bekommen hast, hast du es ja richtig gemacht. Kenne nur die uvp, die finde ich gewagt. Da würde ich dann lieber zu nicolai greifen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Die Rahmen sind doch eh fast alle aus Asien.

Cortina hat deshalb auch immer die Style Bike Klamotten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (12. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Mich hast Du aber beleidigt  zudem ich gerade mal einmal ein Eis gegessen habe am Lago



Genau du alter Eisdielenfahrer, am Lago und an dem Lago und dem Lago und..... und...... und......


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Diese Lapaloma Biker.....


----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Cortina hat deshalb auch immer die Style Bike Klamotten an.



Und das extra für Dich, weißt Du überhaupt wie anstrengend das ist sich jedes mal fürs Foto umzuziehen


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Warum für mich ?? Für uns alle !!


Als Cube Guide und Forums Häuptling ist das eine Ehre......


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. September 2011)

form follows function follows fashion


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

@ FashionCortina - wenn du in der Nähe von Brixen oder Bozano beheimatet bist, würde ich dich im Winter auf nen "Radler" mit was drin  einladen.

Die Ski Saison steht bevor- du verstehst.


----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> form follows function follows fashion



Jepp ganz Deiner Meinung 

Ich gehe mal davon aus Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft ich kaufe die Kombi weils geil aussieht.

Die Assos Klamotten sind in meinen Augen mit die Besten auf dem Markt und das Brasil Shirt hab ich durch Zufall für 40 Euro geschossen und die die Hose gabs in Riva im Ausverkauf ebenfalls für 40 Euro und wenn ich dann noch zwischen schwarz oder grün wählen kann nehm ich grün.

Eine weite Überhose ist Plicht auf den Trails, die dünne Radhose ist da sofort durch, farg mal Jörg.

@Friendsofmine, wo seid ihr denn zum Skifahren?


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Im Ahrnthal. Das ist gleich bei Brixen.

Sand in Taufers oder auf dem Klausberg


----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

hmmmm, könnte sein das ich mal vorbeischaue, war schon lange nicht mehr am Speikboden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Soll ich das Bike mitbringen ?!


----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

Das kommt darauf an WANN Ihr zum Skifahren kommt, wenn noch oder schon kein Schnee mehr liegt ne Überlegung wert


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Ich sag vorher bescheid. 

Ciao


----------



## irgang.la (12. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat irgend jemand hier mehr Informationen Ã¼ber das Messe Hardtail von Cube das es im Moment fÃ¼r um die 1000â¬ gibt?
Warum ist das Teil 12,3 Kilo schwer? Das LTD SL das ungefÃ¤hr gleich aussieht und etwas schlechtere Komponenten hat wiegt 11,9!?!

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Thomas


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Kosten die CC Modelle nicht an die 1299 â¬ ?

Und laut Hersteller wiegt das Teil 11,8 Kilo.


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. September 2011)

irgang.la schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat irgend jemand hier mehr Informationen über das Messe Hardtail von Cube das es im Moment für um die 1000 gibt?
> Warum ist das Teil 12,3 Kilo schwer? Das LTD SL das ungefähr gleich aussieht und etwas schlechtere Komponenten hat wiegt 11,9!?!
> ...



Lass dich nicht täuschen, da ist viel metal drann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Früher nannte man solche "MetalBikes" Schlepper.


----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die Ludolfs fahren Bike ?


 
Für meinen Geschmack einer der dümmsten Sprüche, die ich hier seit langem gelesen habe


----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Genau du alter Eisdielenfahrer, am Lago und an dem Lago und dem Lago und..... und...... und......


 
Kubi und WildWeibchen sind wieder da


----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

*.*


----------



## tictac86 (12. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Also, ich würd mal nach einem Blick auf die Cube Page schätzen, dass Du einen Steuersatz brauchst der von 1,5 auf 1 1/8 geht. Beispielsweise den FSA Orbit Z 1.5R Semi Integrated http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...R-Reduction-Steuersatz-von-1-5-auf-1-1-8.html





Danke für die Schnelle Antwort.


----------



## LittleBoomer (12. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack einer der dümmsten Sprüche, die ich hier seit langem gelesen habe



dem stimme ich zu.
He is not friend of mine


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. September 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Genau du alter Eisdielenfahrer, am Lago und an dem Lago und dem Lago und..... und...... und......


 
Wart ihr am Garda oder Ledro? (Das ist ja wohl eindeutig Ledro)


----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Ich möchte mal nicht wissen, mit welchem Affenzahn du durch den Wald geprescht bist


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack einer der dümmsten Sprüche, die ich hier seit langem gelesen habe



Ja klar das die Frauen ( Mutter Courage ) wieder die Rolle des " GutMenschen" und den Retter und Beschützer aller Wesen übernehmen. 

Man kann aber auch einfach mal kurz lachen und gut ist. 
Ständig diese guten Menschen die alles richtig machen. Vom Mülltrennen bis zur Energiesparlampe- die gehen mir echt auf den Zeiger.
Das musste raus!

Keiner hat hier jemanden beleidigt. Ausser du selber- in dem du mich für dumm hältst oder Herrn Ludolf irgendetwas negatives unterstellst.


----------



## andi_tool (12. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ja klar das die Frauen ( Mutter Courage ) wieder die Rolle des " GutMenschen" und den Retter und Beschützer aller Wesen übernehmen.
> 
> Man kann aber auch einfach mal kurz lachen und gut ist.
> Ständig diese guten Menschen die alles richtig machen. Vom Mülltrennen bis zur Energiesparlampe- die gehen mir echt auf den Zeiger.
> ...



Sie hat nicht geschrieben, daß Du dumm bist, sondern daß das einer der dümmsten Sprüche ist, den Sie hier seit langem gelesen hat....

Das sind 2 Paar Stiefel...

Abgesehen davon frage ich mich eh, wie man die "Ludolfs" anschauen kann. Ich habe bisher immer nur für ein paar Minuten reingeschaut und dann wieder weitergeschaltet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (12. September 2011)

Ey Manni Ludolf ist mein Schwager.......


----------



## jan84 (12. September 2011)

@lukas / rückenprotektor:
safetyjackets bekommst du ab ca40-50 Euro, öfter mal bei chainreactioncycles reingucken. 

Ich fahre mittlerweile eigentlich garnichtmehr ohne Rückenprotektor, selbst Marathons fahre ich mit Protektorenrucksack...

@dusi / Flatbar:
Was willst du genau wissen? Ich bin am Fritzz ne ziemlich tiefe Front gefahren, vom fahrdynamischen her eine super Sache. Musst halt aufpassen / dir darüber im klaren sein, dass die Shifter/Bremshebel mit dem Oberrohr kollidieren können. 



Morgen gehts nach Brixen, der Bock ist rennfein gemacht .


 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## blutbuche (12. September 2011)

...mutter courage  ......


----------



## kubitix (12. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wart ihr am Garda oder Ledro? (Das ist ja wohl eindeutig Ledro)



hi Bikestarr,

also nochmal gaannzzzz lllllaaaaannnnggggggsssssssaaaaammmmmmmmmm zum mitschreiben:

am Lago und dem Lago und dem Lago und am Tremalzo und an der Malga Crassi und der Malga Zanga und am Hahntennjoch am Lech am Reschen an der Loisach, der Etsch, in den Alpen halt.war´s


----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ey Manni Ludolf ist mein Schwager.......


 
Das erklärt natürlich alles


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Das erklärt natürlich alles



das erklärt wirklich alles!!! Früher wars schöner hier...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. September 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> Früher wars schöner hier...


 Sagte mein Opa auch immer - nun ist er nicht mehr. 
Das Forum ist was wir draus machen (lassen). 
In diesem Sinne:
Früher war´s schöner hier.


----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wart ihr am Garda oder Ledro? (Das ist ja wohl eindeutig Ledro)



Wir waren mehrmals täglich an beiden


----------



## barbarissima (12. September 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> das erklärt wirklich alles!!! Früher wars schöner hier...


Genau  Und wer versorgt uns schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr mit Bildmaterial aus BGL...  Ich für meinen Teil finde übrigens auch Kletter- und Tandembilder sehr schön   ... lass krachen Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (12. September 2011)

Hey Mädel´s und Jung´s bleibt mal bitte locker, ich führ meinen Teil bin im Moment so voller Gefühle, Eindrücke und Emotionen, also ehrlich wenn jemand Bedarf danach hat:

"RUF MICH AN" wir fahr´n nen AlpX zusammen, wenn du zuviel Energie hast. Ausserdem will ich zurück an den L.................. zu A..........., G................... und I...........................!

Toleranz beginnt wo die eigene gewollte Freiheit endet


----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

Ich finde auch wir sollten erst mal wieder Ruhe finden und zu uns selbst finden und deshalb finde ich es eine gute Idee die Selbsthilfegruppe zur Selbstfindung auf der Malga Zanga zu besuchen 

PS: Wer den Weg nicht findet bekommt nen GPX File


----------



## kubitix (12. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich finde auch wir sollten erst mal wieder Ruhe finden und zu uns selbst finden und deshalb finde ich es eine gute Idee die Selbsthilfegruppe zur Selbstfindung auf der Malga Zanga zu besuchen



ooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. September 2011)

Malga Zanga...


----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

*Malga Zanga, extreme chilling mit extreme sunset biking *





*GEIL WARS*


----------



## kubitix (12. September 2011)

hi Guido,

das kann ich auch nur viel *SCHÖNEEERRRRR*:

die zweibeiden sind der Hammer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (12. September 2011)

Jepp, wir können mehr als stolz auf unsere bessere Hälften sein 

Ohne Murren und Knurren....im Gegegensatz zu uns


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich finde auch wir sollten erst mal wieder Ruhe finden und zu uns selbst finden und deshalb finde ich es eine gute Idee die Selbsthilfegruppe zur Selbstfindung auf der Malga Zanga zu besuchen
> 
> PS: Wer den Weg nicht findet bekommt nen GPX File



 Ich mach da mit bei der Gruppe, auch gerne vor Ort am Lago ...


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

Hey, super Bruder, das find ich ächt voll sozial  vielleicht bringste noch Schwester Tina mit.

PS: Wie wärs, das nächste CUBE Treffen auf der Malga Zanga zu machen


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

Bärbel, HILFE ich hatte gestern Gletscherfotos von Dir gesehen, die finde ich jetzt nicht mehr und auch das Foto von mzaskar im Wald iss wech 

Was geht hier vor ????


----------



## dusi__ (13. September 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> @dusi / Flatbar:
> Was willst du genau wissen? Ich bin am Fritzz ne ziemlich tiefe Front gefahren, vom fahrdynamischen her eine super Sache. Musst halt aufpassen / dir darüber im klaren sein, dass die Shifter/Bremshebel mit dem Oberrohr kollidieren können.



eigentlich geht es mir darum das ich mit dem flatbar lenker weiter nach vorne komme und  wissen möchte wie die erfahrungen sind beim bikeverhalten. es wird schon ein unterschied zu merken sein denke ich. der vector hat ja doch eine relativ starke krümmung.

kann die uphill performance stark leiden?

runter verspreche ich mir eher mehr laufruhe.


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. September 2011)

Schöne bessere Hälften Bilder.


@Barbara (bin aber schöner als mein Schwager) Der Mario Cipollinni vom Schrottplatz.....


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. September 2011)

Bestell Manni Schöne Grüße von mir.













































Gibts für Cube Treffen Altersbeschränkungen?


----------



## dusi__ (13. September 2011)

ja, ab 21 jahre. es wird dreckig und versaut


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. September 2011)

Muss man auch das Verkehrsabzeichen in Gold sein eigen nennen ?


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. September 2011)

Echt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (13. September 2011)

Ich war doch dieses Jahr auch dabei  So viel älter werd ich in einem Jahr auch nich.


----------



## dusi__ (13. September 2011)

@ bikestarr : es ist doch jeder eingeladen. da gibts keine türsteher.


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich war doch dieses Jahr auch dabei  So viel älter werd ich in einem Jahr auch nich.



Eben deshalb, weil wir alten Säcke gegen Dich nicht ankommen


----------



## mtblukas (13. September 2011)

Ich freu mich schon...aber der, der kein Cube hat muss doch irgendwas machen oder? Wie wars das nochmal ? Ich hab Angst


----------



## buschhase (13. September 2011)

Ne Runde geben wäre ein super Anfang!


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel, HILFE ich hatte gestern Gletscherfotos von Dir gesehen, die finde ich jetzt nicht mehr und auch das Foto von mzaskar im Wald iss wech
> 
> Was geht hier vor ????


 
Öhm, naja, ich bin irgendwann zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Wanderbilder hier eigentlich doch eher fehl am Platz sind 

Und dass Stefan seine Bilder nach der Anmache von dem Schrottplatzschönling rausgenommen hat, war ja eigentlich klar 

PS: Ich will auch nach Malga Zanga  Wo immer das auch sein mag


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Öhm, naja, ich bin irgendwann zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Wanderbilder hier eigentlich doch eher fehl am Platz sind


 Wo, wenn nicht hier? 


barbarissima schrieb:


> Und dass Stefan seine Bilder nach der Anmache von dem Schrottplatzschönling rausgenommen hat, war ja eigentlich klar


 Nein, mir nicht. Hier wird es ja immer verrückter.
Wo ist sie hin, die "gute alte Zeit"? 
Als Cubler noch Respekt voreinander hatten, seltsame Orte nicht verschlüsselt durchgegeben wurden, Schrottplatzschönlinge immer lieb waren & auch so behandelt wurden....
o.k. - o.k. meine Tochter guckt gerade Rapunzel - vielleicht färbt das ab!  Aber Bilder rausnehmen......mhm....
Egal, haupsache es kommen Neue dazu - und ich erfahre mehr über den "geheimnisvollen Ort"


----------



## fatz (13. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Öhm, naja, ich bin irgendwann zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Wanderbilder hier eigentlich doch eher fehl am Platz sind


nenene du! so geht das nicht. we bike where you hike. erst trails auschecken und dann geheimhalten.
haett mir schon gern genau angesehen wo du da warst.


----------



## beuze1 (13. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hier wird es ja immer verrückter.
> Wo ist sie hin, die "gute alte Zeit"?



*Gab es die  
Du meinst sicher den schönen Winter/anfang Sommer, wo wir noch unter uns waren, im einst so schönen "Zeigt her..."
Die "alten Hasen" denen Biken wichtiger ist als die Sattelhöhe, Ventilkäppchen,
und ob die Klamotten auch ja farblich zusammenpassen.Es hat sich verändert,
aber es ist nicht besser geworden..
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (13. September 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Gab es die
> Du meinst sicher den schönen Winter/anfang Sommer, wo wir noch unter uns waren, im einst so schönen "Zeigt her..."
> Die "alten Hasen" denen Biken wichtiger ist als die Sattelhöhe, Ventilkäppchen,
> und ob die Klamotten auch ja farblich zusammenpassen.Es hat sich verändert,
> ...



 Beuze, dann frei nach dem Motto "Talk the best, ignore the rest." Ich steh auf eure Bilder und Stories, mit Cube, ohne Cube, Berge oder Frankfurt/Oder. Für mich immer wieder schön, wenn ihr euren Spaß den ihr hattet teilt. Das soll auch so sein, also "Talk the best, ignore the rest."


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

Jepp  mir gehen auch viele Sachen auf den Zeiger aber dann fahr ich mal ganz relaxed  zur Malga Zanga  und schon ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung.....also Bärbel.....die Gletscherbilder büdde 




mtblukas schrieb:


> ...aber der, der kein Cube hat muss doch irgendwas machen oder?





buschhase schrieb:


> Ne Runde geben wäre ein super Anfang!



Die restlichen Cubes putzen reicht aus finde ich


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und dass Stefan seine Bilder nach der Anmache von dem Schrottplatzschönling rausgenommen hat, war ja eigentlich klar
> 
> PS: Ich will auch nach Malga Zanga  Wo immer das auch sein mag



Keiner hat hier jemanden " Angemacht". Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben, und keine Stimmung gegen andere anzetteln. Dann ist alles ok.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Jepp  mir gehen auch viele Sachen auf den Zeiger aber dann fahr ich mal ganz relaxed  zur Malga Zanga  und schon ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung....


http://www.malgazanga.eu/
Under construction  Ich würde lieber noch warten....
PS: Beuze - ja genau! Sirrah - ja genau!


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. September 2011)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Keiner hat hier jemanden " Angemacht". Immer schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben, und keine Stimmung gegen andere anzetteln. Dann ist alles ok.



andere sehen das wohl anders.
Ich würde mich - wäre ich nicht so ein tiefenentspannter Mensch - beleidigt fühlen, würde mich jemand dem Ludolf-Clan zuordnen wollen.
So scheinen auch andere hier zu fühlen, was entsprechende Reaktionen hervorgerufen hat. Insofern steckt also schon ein wenig Wahrheit dahinter.


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> http://www.malgazanga.eu/
> Under construction  Ich würde lieber noch warten....



Kuckst Du hier http://www.poweryoga-lagodigarda.it/ger/home.asp

Andere Site ist under construction weil wir ständig zum chillen da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wo, wenn nicht hier?





fatz schrieb:


> nenene du! so geht das nicht. we bike where you hike. erst trails auschecken und dann geheimhalten.
> haett mir schon gern genau angesehen wo du da warst.


 
Na ja gut, es ging zum Kleinen Furkahorn  Und sollte jemand von euch auch den Wunsch verspüren, da hoch zu kraxeln, haltet euch nicht zu lange am Furkastock auf. Da ist die Aussicht atemberaubend und wenn einem dann noch die Sonne auf den Pelz scheint, dann kommt man fast nicht mehr weg. Und wenn die Wolken wenigstens für einen Moment verschwunden wären, dann hätte ich euch auf einem Bild Aletschhorn, Aletschgletscher (sieht man ein bisschen unter den Wolken) Jungfrau, Mönch und Eiger präsentieren können. 






Naja, ihr ahnt es schon, irgendwann mal umgedreht und da kamen schon Wolken über den Gipfel  





Und bevor wir oben auf dem Gipfel im Nebel rumstochern, warten wir doch lieber noch ein Weilchen ab, machen uns über die Brote her  und statten dann noch dem Rhonegletscher einen Besuch ab, der ist ja gerade mal um die Ecke 





... bevor es schließlich zurück geht auf einem wunderbaren Trail, auf dem mein AMS auch jede Menge Spaß gehabt hätte  (den Satz habe ich jetzt eingebaut, damit die Story auch was mit Biken zu tun hat )


----------



## Cortina (13. September 2011)

iss das schööööööööön 

Wie anstrengend wäre es denn, gesetzt der Fall, da wolle jemand mit dem Radl hoch, natürlich nur mit einem Cube


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2011)

Also rechts rum geht es, glaube ich gar nicht, aber links rum wäre es anstrengend aber mit Schiebepassagen würde es gehen  Zum Waderln wärmen kann man auch noch den Furkapass hochstrampeln und den ein oder anderen Rennradler vor sich herscheuchen


----------



## Themeankitty (13. September 2011)

Na toll, ich muss seit heute wieder in die Schule, und ihr hab sooooooo tolle Bilder


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. September 2011)

Also Bärbel, Tina und ich haben uns das erste Foto intensiv  angeschaut und sind beide der Meinung "Das ist gemalt".   Du hast also geschummel. Das ist ja schon schon gedoptes Topomobbing ))) (Die Emoticon gehen btw unter Firefox nicht mehr, also soll das dieses hüpfende Lachen darstellen).  Im Ernst: Geile Bilder *Daumen hoch* ... kann man sich nicht dran satt sehen.   Wink wink Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Die Emoticon gehen btw unter Firefox nicht mehr, also soll das dieses hüpfende Lachen darstellen)



Doch.

Da fällt mir ein Jörg, Du so als Chemiker. Hast Du schon mal versucht selbst zu eloxieren ? Laut Anleitung soll das ja nicht so ein Hexenwerk sein. Und für Dich als Chemiker sollte es mit dem geeigneten 'Labor' ja noch viel einfacher sein.
Wenn mir mal langweilig ist, werde das mal probieren. Dauert aber noch ne Weile, denn dieser Winter ist schon verplant...


----------



## Schabo Marc (13. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe vor mir eine neue Sattelstütze mit 300 mm für mein Ams 100 18" zu kaufen,
habe im Moment eine 350 mm Stütze und es sind 140 mm im Rahmen,
reichen die 90 mm noch oder wird das zuwenig?

Danke im Vorraus,
Marc


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. September 2011)

*hier ein paar Bilder aus Sulden, die Cube's Parken gleich hinter dem Stein versteckt damit die Steinböcke damit nicht abhauen...!*













*Vertainspitze 3545m 




*


----------



## cytrax (14. September 2011)

Geile Bilder von allen, will da auch hin


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2011)

Sagenhaft Klaus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Deine Bilder sind genial und ich bin schwer beeindruckt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da macht das Aufstehen doch einfach mehr Spaß, wenn man gleich mal einen Blick auch solche Berge werfen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (14. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da macht das Aufstehen .........



........oder zu Bett gehn (nachtschicht) 

Deine Bilder sind aber auch nicht von schlechten Eltern Bärbel


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. September 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> ........oder zu Bett gehn (nachtschicht)
> 
> />



... oder zur Arbeit gehen .... Top Bilder !


----------



## dusi__ (14. September 2011)

oder bei der frühschicht schlafen   sehr schön


----------



## Cortina (14. September 2011)

...oder einfach im Büro träumen


----------



## Rainer_L. (14. September 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *hier ein paar Bilder aus Sulden, die Cube's Parken gleich hinter dem Stein versteckt damit die Steinböcke damit nicht abhauen...!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das auf Bild 1 im Hintergrund die Königsspitze?
Von wo seid ihr zur Vertainspitze aufgestiegen?
Wäre eine Besteigung auch via Schildspitze-Rosimjoch möglich? Vielleicht konntet ihr ja was sehen...
Fragen über Fragen
Gruß Rainer


----------



## fatz (14. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na ja gut, es ging zum Kleinen Furkahorn


merci! schaut gut aus. mal schaun, wann ich mal meinen kumpel in ch besuch.


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. September 2011)

*ja die Königsspitze
wir sind durch Rosimtal zum Rosimferner dann weglos (Steindauben suchen) noch mal über 3 Schneefelder zum Gipfel.
Gerne wird auch über den Hohen Angelus zur Vertainspitze gegangen, soll super sein 
Schildspitze-Rosimjoch sicher wir das auch irgend wie gehen bin ich noch nicht gegangen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2V3Rt9M7B0&"]Vertainspitze (3545m, Ortlergruppe) - SÃ¼dtirol, Italien)      - YouTube[/nomedia]
feature=player_embedded

Hoher Angelus 3521m












im Hintergrund links







*


----------



## Rainer_L. (14. September 2011)




----------



## Gummischwain (14. September 2011)

Saugeile Bilder!!! 
*NEID*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (14. September 2011)

NEIIIIIIIID !!!!! Goile Bilder !!!!


----------



## Friecke (14. September 2011)

Herrliche Bilder von Bärbel und Klaus 

You made my day.

Vielen Dank,
Friecke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. September 2011)

aus dem Flachland  Gegend.....  
aber dennoch, biken will ich da gar nicht erst versuchen 
Der Lunge zuliebe....


----------



## xerto (14. September 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ist das fahrbar?


vielleicht mit ein bißchen federweg mehr?


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Also Bärbel, Tina und ich haben uns das erste Foto intensiv angeschaut und sind beide der Meinung "Das ist gemalt". Du hast also geschummel. Das ist ja schon schon gedoptes Topomobbing ))) (Die Emoticon gehen btw unter Firefox nicht mehr, also soll das dieses hüpfende Lachen darstellen). Im Ernst: Geile Bilder *Daumen hoch* ... kann man sich nicht dran satt sehen. Wink wink Gruß aus Eschenhahn


 
Erwischt 

 Ich gebs ja zu 

 Aber seit ich das Bastelset "Malen nach Zahlen für Talentfreie mit zwei linken Händen" zum Geburtstag bekommen habe, bin ich in meiner Kreativität gar nicht mehr zu bremsen 



Hier noch ein ganz frühes Werk


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ist das fahrbar?
> 
> 
> vielleicht mit ein bißchen federweg mehr?


 
Na klar 

 
Da rollst du ganz locker rechts über den Grat und schwupps bist du unten auf dem Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2011)

Ach ja: Freut mich, dass euch meine Bilder gefallen


----------



## xerto (14. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na klar
> 
> 
> Da rollst du ganz locker rechts über den Grat und schwupps bist du unten auf dem Weg



bist du sicher?  


auch von mir?

ich habe keine vernünftige altersversorgung. ich würde es gerade aus probieren


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Doch.
> 
> Da fällt mir ein Jörg, Du so als Chemiker. Hast Du schon mal versucht selbst zu eloxieren ? Laut Anleitung soll das ja nicht so ein Hexenwerk sein. Und für Dich als Chemiker sollte es mit dem geeigneten 'Labor' ja noch viel einfacher sein.
> Wenn mir mal langweilig ist, werde das mal probieren. Dauert aber noch ne Weile, denn dieser Winter ist schon verplant...


 
Unser Beuze ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auch in der hohen Kunst des Eloxierens bewandert 

Vielleicht kann er uns ja mal erklären, wie es geht


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> bist du sicher?
> 
> 
> auch von mir?
> ...


 
Logisch  Auf dem Trail kommt es sowieso mehr auf Technik als auf Altersversorgung an


----------



## fatz (14. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ist das fahrbar?



ganz klar: ja! 

kommt halt drauf an, wer faehrt. schau dir mal die videos von diesem herrn 
hier an (hier im forum als bannockburn bekannt): http://www.vimeo.com/user3329816


----------



## cytrax (14. September 2011)

Leck mich am a.......  der hats drauf


----------



## fatz (14. September 2011)

na filmen tut er echt gut. fahren hab ich colin noch nirgends gesehen. soll aber auch ned schlecht sein.
die jungs die er filmt sind hier uebrigens auch nicht unbekannt.


----------



## andi_tool (14. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Logisch  Auf dem Trail kommt es sowieso mehr auf Technik als auf Altersversorgung an



da stellt sich dann die Frage, welche Technik....

- die Fahrtechnik
- die Biketechnik


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2011)

Ganz klar: Biketechnik   
Und wenn du´s richtig machst, dann hast du, wenn du unten bist, Druck- und Zugstufe perfekt eingestellt


----------



## andi_tool (14. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Biketechnik
> Und wenn du´s richtig machst, dann hast du, wenn du unten bist, Druck- und Zugstufe perfekt eingestellt



aua.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (15. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ganz klar: Biketechnik
> Und wenn du´s richtig machst, dann hast du, wenn du unten bist, Druck- und Zugstufe perfekt eingestellt





das problem mit der zug- und druckstufe kenn ich


----------



## mtblukas (15. September 2011)

Heute gleich 3 Packete bekommen 













Die Pedale  Um die Fußstellung zu ändern muss ich das Bein hoch heben... Die Pins tausch ich vll. noch gegen nicht rostige  Der vorbau ist echt ein Unterschied zu meinem alten und optisch sieht es so auch besser aus.

Das 3te Packet hab ich nicht fotografiert ist nur ein langweiliger NN.

Hier noch eine kleine Spielerei.


----------



## cytrax (15. September 2011)

Pedale sind hammer (hab die auch) aber pass blos auf deine Schienbeine und Waden auf!!! Hab vor kurzem auch die Erfahrung mit den Pins gemacht


----------



## mtblukas (15. September 2011)

Jörg auch oder?  ich kann mich noch an so ein Bild erinnern  Hab ja Scheinbeinprotektoren.


----------



## cytrax (15. September 2011)

Hehe ja der auch  find die Teile aber einfach nur geil. Hab mit jedem Schuh grip auf den dingern. Warte leider noch auf die 5/10 impact


----------



## mtblukas (15. September 2011)

Bin deiner Meinung.


----------



## cytrax (15. September 2011)

Wenn ich am wochenende mal zeit hab muss ich mir paar edelstahl pins drehen und bissl mit der länge spielen  Winterzeit=Bastelzeit^^


----------



## mtblukas (15. September 2011)

Warum selber drehen?


----------



## cytrax (15. September 2011)

Bei mir waren zwar ersatzpins dabei aber ich will feine aus edelstahl machen  sollte kein problem sein paar schrauben abdrehen. Ans AMS will ich vorerst nimmer soviel reinstecken wenn nächstes jahr das YT tues kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (15. September 2011)

Also wenn du Pins übrig hast meine Adresse:


----------



## cytrax (15. September 2011)

Werd wenns wetter schlechter wird mal damit anfangen. Den kompletten Bock auch mal zerlegen putzen, schmieren... Habs mir schon notiert, einen satz pins für lukas


----------



## buschhase (15. September 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> wenn nächstes jahr das YT tues kommt



Richtig - wenn/falls es kommt 

Die Pedale hat der Vorbesitzer aber schon ordentlich durchgenudelt! Lager und alles noch im Schuss? Und sonst kenn ich auch keinen, der die fährt, und nicht mindestens 2 Pedaltatoos pro Bein hat (mich eingeschlossen). In dem Sinne: Mach dich bereit für den Schmerz. Bist bisher Klickies gefahren oder?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mtblukas (15. September 2011)

Hatte klicks und so be***** Flats...Ja das ist nur äußerlich die Lager laufen einwandfrei und bei mir würde die eh bald so aussehen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. September 2011)

Das selbst aufgebaute Bike ist fertig !

Ist leider kein Cube geworden.


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. September 2011)

Lukas: Jaaa, immer schön acht geben bei den Sudpins, sonst hast de auch so schöne Schienbeine wie ich ... aua ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (15. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Lukas: Jaaa, immer schön acht geben bei den Sudpins, sonst hast de auch so schöne Schienbeine wie ich ... aua ...



Mach ich..

Heute beim Vorstellungsgespräch:

A: Was machen sie so in der Freizeit?
Ich: Ich beschäftige mich viel mit dem Thema Fahrrad und fahre auch sehr viel.
A: Fully?
Ich: Ja  
A: Wo bekommt man solche Räder...?  
Ich:...

Nach dem Gespräch habe ich ihn gefragt ob er auch MTB fährt er nur so: Nein aber sowas weiß man halt


----------



## Cortina (16. September 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> ....wenn nächstes jahr das YT tues kommt



Da bin ich mal neugierig, das hatte ich mir auch schon mal als "Lago" Bike zum Trails schreddern angeschaut


----------



## xerto (16. September 2011)

Gestern  beim Vorstellungsgespräch:

Ich : Was machen sie so in der Freizeit?
K: Ich beschäftige mich viel mit dem Thema Fahrrad und fahre auch sehr viel.
Ich: Fully?
K: Ja
Ich: Wo kaufen Sie Ihre Räder...?
K: In meinem Laden bei....
Ich: Welche Marke fahren Sie den?
K: Cube
Ich: Warum fahren Sie den kein Scott?
K: Is nee Möhre!
Ich: Oder Hercules?
K: Iss Schrott...


Nach dem Gespräch habe ich ihn gefragt ob er auch Downhill fährt? Er hat nein gesagt... War auch gut so, sonst wäre das Verletzungsrisiko vielleicht zu groß gewesen..


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2011)

Ja und???? Hat er den Job???????


----------



## xerto (16. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja und???? Hat er den Job???????



er hat einen guten eindruck hinterlassen, jung und engagiert das ist super..

aber ein fahrradfahrer in unserem unternehmen?


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2011)

Macht Ihr in Porzellan


----------



## xerto (16. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Macht Ihr in Porzellan



nee wir stellen wattebällchen für den wattebällchen weitwurf her..


und wir sind alle sehr sensible menschen.. und keine bauarbeitertypen..


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> nee wir stellen wattebällchen für den wattebällchen weitwurf her..
> 
> 
> und wir sind alle sehr sensible menschen.. und keine bauarbeitertypen..


 
Dann nimm den Typ  ....zur Desensibilisierung


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. September 2011)

@Xerto: Was  ? Bei Dir hat er sich auch beworben  ??? Wir kleben Wattebällchen auf Stäbchen und machen daraus Wattestäbchen ...


----------



## xerto (16. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Xerto: Was  ? Bei Dir hat er sich auch beworben  ??? Wir kleben Wattebällchen auf Stäbchen und machen daraus Wattestäbchen ...



tja die schnellwachsende und krisenfreie branche ( gewattetstäbt und geworfen wird immer) mag er halt...


ist ein junge mit potential und blick für das wesentliche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (16. September 2011)

mit wattebäuschen die weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen?


----------



## xerto (16. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> mit wattebäuschen die weltherrschaft an sich zu reissen?



auch der dusi ist auf einem guten weg...

das wird noch


----------



## dusi__ (16. September 2011)

weltherrschaft ohne haifischbecken geht aber gar nicht.

habt ihr also auch ein paar aquarien rumstehen?


----------



## homer.buddy (16. September 2011)

omg, die cube nerds sind aber witzig


----------



## mtblukas (16. September 2011)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> omg, die cube nerds sind aber witzig



und du nicht.


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. September 2011)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> omg, die cube nerds sind aber witzig


 
3 Beiträge von dir???
Hast du IBC um zu dissen oder weil dir einfach nur langweilig war???
Und wenn du noch einmal sagst wir sind Nerds, dann... 

Also verpiss dich oder leiste ordentliche Beiträge!!!

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. September 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> oder leiste ordentliche Beiträge!!!


 


Was für eine Herausforderung - macht eigentlich hier auch jemand  Papiertaschentücher..... 
Habe so das Gefühl, hier werden gleich welche davon benötigt! 

Um mal halbwegs ein Thema zu bekommen, 
habe heute meine MTS Start 900 wieder gut losbekommen. 
Dafür bei Bike Dis..... die B & M bestellt. Kommt mir mehr entgegen.
Also nicht lichttechnisch - aber letztere kann ich an lassen.
Bei der MTS war der Gegenverkehr immer so grimmig drauf - und es dauerte einfach zu lange - ehe ich abseits aller Zivilisation war.

So - nun könnt Ihr mich dissen.


----------



## barbarissima (16. September 2011)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> omg, die cube nerds sind aber witzig


----------



## cytrax (16. September 2011)

Hab eben ne mail von Schwalbe bekommen wegen meines reklamierten Fat Alberts  Ich les da Gesammtgewicht 3Kg  vom Päckchen und dacht mir meins war doch auch nicht so schwer

In der zweiten Mail stand das sie den ausgetauscht haben und nen Satz Schläuche als Entschädigung mitliefern  Coole Sache sind echt kulant.

Danke für den Tipp Jan, hätte den sonst nicht eingeschickt und wär ihn einfach gefahren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (17. September 2011)

Interessant !


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. September 2011)

Extrem lässiges Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OOojiUHrDNY  Macht richtig Laune dem jungen Mann da zuzuschauen


----------



## Cortina (17. September 2011)

*LÄSSIG* ist das richtige Wort 

Eines Tages will ich das auch können


----------



## mtblukas (17. September 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *LÄSSIG* ist das richtige Wort
> 
> Eines Tages will ich das auch können



Habt ihr mich nicht erkannt?? Das bin ich auf dem Video...bin ein bisschen gewachsen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. September 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Habt ihr mich nicht erkannt?? Das bin ich auf dem Video...bin ein bisschen gewachsen.


 
Natürlich Lukas  und zwar sofort. Bei dem Künstlernamenwar ich noch irritiert... aber der BunnyHopp über den Fluss hat Dich verraten .

Aber mal im Ernst. Der hat doch hier die grundlegenden physikalischen Gesetzte ausgeschaltet . Ich bin ja froh wenn ich auf Trails sturzfrei von A nach B komme  , sowas sich anzuschauen macht mir einfach nur Spaß. Körper und Materialbeherrschung pur . Gooooiles Ding.

Hast de jut jemacht Lukas .


----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2011)

Hab dich sofort erkannt 

 Du bist doch der, der fährt, wenn Chris sich nicht traut - Super Sache Lukas 



Ach übrigens: Mein neues Opel Fahrrad 

Konnte mein AMS in Zahlung geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. September 2011)

War nur ein kleiner Scherz


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ach übrigens: Mein neues Opel Fahrrad
> 
> Konnte mein AMS in Zahlung geben.


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> War nur ein kleiner Scherz


----------



## mtblukas (17. September 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Natürlich Lukas  und zwar sofort. Bei dem Künstlernamenwar ich noch irritiert... aber der BunnyHopp über den Fluss hat Dich verraten .



Ich verkleide mich nur als Chris bei den harten Sachen die er sich nicht traut. 



> Hab dich sofort erkannt
> 
> Du bist doch der, der fährt, wenn Chris sich nicht traut - Super Sache Lukas



Da brauch doch noch ein besseres Kostüm...


----------



## Route66 (17. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ach übrigens: Mein neues Opel Fahrrad
> 
> Konnte mein AMS in Zahlung geben.



Die Idee von Opel mit dem integrierten Radträger find ich ja mal gar nicht schlecht. Mein Stereo würd ich dem Opel-Bike aber doch vorziehen  

Hab mir hier grad mal eine günstige Baggy geleistet: Royal - Hex Short bei Outdoor Broker. Das Angebot gilt noch knapp 13 Stunden.
Ich hoffe die taugt auch was... 

Gruß Marko


----------



## Themeankitty (17. September 2011)

Opel geht doch in ein paar Jahren sowieso wieder Pleite


----------



## idworker (18. September 2011)

Nachtrag zu EUROBIKE:


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

Schönes Bild


----------



## andi_tool (18. September 2011)

letztendlich ist das Opel-Bike auch nur von irgendeinem asiatischen Rahmenbauer und es hat vermutlich japanische Komponenten....

Aber stimmt, die Idee mit dem integrierten Radständer am Heck ist klasse. 

@Bärbel,
Ist das serienmäßig, weißt Du das? Oder ist das aufpreispflichtig? 

Mein jetztiger Corsa B Bj. 2001 rostet schon ganz gewaltig (bei dem Modell normal) und ich muß mir spätestens in 2 1/2 Jahren ein anderes Auto kaufen. Da ich da eine sehr altmodische Einstellung habe, möchte ich mein Auto soweit als möglich bar bezahlen, deshalb sollte mein Corsa noch solange halten.


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

Der Fahrradträger kostet extra. Ich würde aber nicht mehr darauf verzichten wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (18. September 2011)

Vielen Dank.

Habe gerade auch noch etwas gegoogelt und gesehen, daß es den sowohl für den Corsa D als auch für den Astra J gibt.

Den muß ich mir doch mal ernsthaft anschauen und auch mal schauen, wie oft der den verkauft wird/wurde und wie häufig/selten der in Gebrauchtfahrzeugen ist.

Das ist jetzt aber kein Bild, wo im Kreis HDH gemacht wurde? ;-)


----------



## Vincy (18. September 2011)

@barbarissima

Cooles Nummernschild.


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. September 2011)

Brauch man am 09'er LTD Race unbedingt ne 35mm sattelklemme oder tut's auch ne 34,9mm? Is dringend...


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Brauch man am 09'er LTD Race unbedingt ne 35mm sattelklemme oder tut's auch ne 34,9mm? Is dringend...


 
34,9mm geht auch.


----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

*@ andi_tool*
Das ist der Degenfelder Wanderparkplatz 

*@vincy*
Danke schön  Habe mich auch sehr angestrengt


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2011)

.... heute im ams pro von 2006 einen riss in der strebe vom hinterbau entdeckt 
hab cube eine mail geschrieben - wir sind aber zweitbesitzer vom bike - also wirds wohl nix mit garantie ... verkaufen die einem dann einen neuen hinterbau , oder wie geht das vonstatten ?? muss mal fragen , weil wir noch keine "riss"- erfahrungen haben ... dankbar für tips - greez ,k.


----------



## andi_tool (18. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@ andi_tool*
> Das ist der Degenfelder Wanderparkplatz
> 
> *@vincy*
> Danke schön  Habe mich auch sehr angestrengt



Du hast aber auch einen ziemlich kleinen Rahmen, würde ich mal sagen. Tippe auf 16"


----------



## Dämon__ (18. September 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... heute im ams pro von 2006 einen riss in der strebe vom hinterbau entdeckt
> hab cube eine mail geschrieben - wir sind aber zweitbesitzer vom bike - also wirds wohl nix mit garantie ... verkaufen die einem dann einen neuen hinterbau , oder wie geht das vonstatten ?? muss mal fragen , weil wir noch keine "riss"- erfahrungen haben ... dankbar für tips - greez ,k.



Ist ein bekanntes Problem bis zu diesem BJ. wirst aber keine Chance haben wegen Garantie, kannst aber bestimmt einen komlp. Rahmen von denen bekommen, einfach mal fragen. Hinterbau ist schwieriger zu bekommen wie ein ganzer Rahmen.


----------



## blutbuche (18. September 2011)

...bin  ja mal auf die antwort von cube gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. September 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch einen ziemlich kleinen Rahmen, würde ich mal sagen. Tippe auf 16"


 
Ich ziehe die Schienen aber auch nie ganz raus. Habe auch schon einen 20"er transportiert - klappt problemlos.


----------



## kubitix (19. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich ziehe die Schienen aber auch nie ganz raus. Habe auch schon einen 20"er transportiert - klappt problemlos.



Ladung darf aber seitlich nicht über´s Fahrzeug hinausragen.

Stefan


----------



## dusi__ (19. September 2011)

Herausragende Ladung muss gegebenenfalls gekennzeichnet werden

Wie weit darf Ladung über das Fahrzeug herausragen? *Fahrzeug und Ladung dürfen zuusammen nicht* höher als vier Meter und nicht *breiter als 2,55 m sein*. Nach vorn darf Ladung maximal 50 cm über das Fahrzeug herausragen, nach hinten maximal 1,50 m beziehungsweise bis zu drei Metern, wenn man nur höchstens 100 km zurücklegt. *Alles, was mehr als einen Meter nach hinten herausragt, muss mit einem roten Lappen, einem roten Schild oder einem roten Dreieck gekennzeichnet werden, ebenso alles, was mehr als 40 cm seitlich hervorsteht, mittels Leuchten (nach vorne weiß, nach hinten rot).* *Einzelne Stangen oder Pfähle, waagerecht liegende Platten und andere schlecht erkennbare Gegenstände dürfen seitlich nicht hinausragen.*

hab noch kein bike gesehen das länger als 2,55m ist


----------



## andi_tool (19. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> Herausragende Ladung muss gegebenenfalls gekennzeichnet werden
> 
> Wie weit darf Ladung über das Fahrzeug herausragen? *Fahrzeug und Ladung dürfen zuusammen nicht* höher als vier Meter und nicht *breiter als 2,55 m sein*. Nach vorn darf Ladung maximal 50 cm über das Fahrzeug herausragen, nach hinten maximal 1,50 m beziehungsweise bis zu drei Metern, wenn man nur höchstens 100 km zurücklegt. *Alles, was mehr als einen Meter nach hinten herausragt, muss mit einem roten Lappen, einem roten Schild oder einem roten Dreieck gekennzeichnet werden, ebenso alles, was mehr als 40 cm seitlich hervorsteht, mittels Leuchten (nach vorne weiß, nach hinten rot).* *Einzelne Stangen oder Pfähle, waagerecht liegende Platten und andere schlecht erkennbare Gegenstände dürfen seitlich nicht hinausragen.*
> 
> hab noch kein bike gesehen das länger als 2,55m ist



Ein Tandem?


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. September 2011)

Ja moment mal .... der neue Corsa ist doch breiter und länger geworden. Der ist doch schon alleine 3,20 breit und 7.20 m lang (in der Kurzversion ohne Gästezimmer, Swimming Pool und Terrasse).


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. September 2011)

Ich war auch auf der IAA!! Da hatten die Mercedes Räder...
Bei dem Preis... ich bleib bei Cube.

Das im Video ist übrigens ein guter Freund von mir. Sehen uns jedoch nur selten...
ihr wisst ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (19. September 2011)

Porsche und Smart hatten auch welche da stehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bestimmt gibt es einen Extrabonus für die Verkäufer, wenn sie den arglosen Kunden sowas noch aufschwatzen


----------



## jan84 (20. September 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> [...]
> Danke für den Tipp Jan, hätte den sonst nicht eingeschickt und wär ihn einfach gefahren^^



Gerne 


grüße,
Jan

PS:




Schlammschlacht - Caidom2011 überlebt, Körper weitestgehend heile und mit den Platzierungen (DH 42ter trotz einiger Stürze, Kombiwertung 9ter) zufrieden .


----------



## mzaskar (20. September 2011)

So, nachdem in der Schweiz die Schneefallgrenze bei 1000m war, dachte ich so bei mir .... Stefan, am besten fährst du nochmal in den Süden


----------



## barbarissima (20. September 2011)

Also das muss man deinem Nico lassen, es passt perfekt in die mediterrane Landschaft


----------



## cytrax (20. September 2011)

Dann sag ich mal vielen Dank Schwalbe


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also das muss man deinem Nico lassen, es passt perfekt in die mediterrane Landschaft


 
Oder umgekehrt . Btw ... ich passe auch perfekt zur mediterranen Landschaft, bzw. diese zu mir .


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. September 2011)

*Sulden gestern...




*


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. September 2011)

*Wiesen gestern...







*


----------



## Cortina (21. September 2011)

Stefan wohin hats Dich denn verschlagen, is ja ekelig das gute Wetter, warten hier auch schon auf Regen und nix kommt 

Klaus, iss jetzt nicht Dein Ernst oder 
Du hast Sulden gegen die Wiesen eingetauscht
Da wär ich aber lieber in Sulden geblieben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (21. September 2011)

ich mag noch kein schnee sehen 

und warum steht denn da keiner auf der wiesn aufm tisch und feiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> warum steht denn da keiner auf der wiesn aufm tisch


weil noch sitzplaetze frei waren. 

dann lieber doch sulden. mit schnee oder ohne.


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2011)

Grasse


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2011)

Kleine Stärkung


----------



## Cortina (21. September 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> und warum steht denn da keiner auf der wiesn aufm tisch und feiert?


 das hab ich mich auch gefragt 
Ist wahrscheinlich das Seniorenzelt 

Duck und weg...


----------



## barbarissima (21. September 2011)

*Jepp, ich nehme auch Sulden  Für die Wiesn fehlt mir das Dirndl und die Trinkfestigkeit  *


----------



## xerto (21. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Jepp, ich nehme auch Sulden  Für die Wiesn fehlt mir das Dirndl und die Trinkfestigkeit  *



jepp ich nehm die wiesn und zieh mein dirnd.. quatsch die lederhosen an.


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2011)

Es gab leider keine kleinen Nicolai's 





Als ich nehme weder Sulden, noch Oktoberfest 





Heute war Ruhetag, der Hals zwickt und eine Erkältung ist scheinbar noch nicht ganz abgeklungen, aber auf der Terrasse ist es auch schön


----------



## barbarissima (21. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Es gab leider keine kleinen Nicolai's
> [Bild von flottem Dreier]


 Abwarten 




mzaskar schrieb:


> Als ich nehme weder Sulden, noch Oktoberfest
> [Bild von Stefans Nico auf franz. Berg]


Nette Alternative zum Gardasee 
Da haste aber reichlich Hömis überwinden müssen, um das Foto zu knipsen  




mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute war Ruhetag, der Hals zwickt und eine Erkältung ist scheinbar noch nicht ganz abgeklungen, aber auf der Terrasse ist es auch schön
> [Bild von mediterraner Terrasse ohne verschnupftem Stefan]


Gib´s zu, dir taten die Haxen weh und nicht der Hals


----------



## st-bike (21. September 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Wiesen gestern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey wir waren im gleichen Zelt gestern. 



dusi schrieb:


> ich mag noch kein schnee sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aufm Tisch darf man doch nicht stehen, nur auf den Bänken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. September 2011)

cooler Trail heute


----------



## Dämon__ (22. September 2011)

sieht interessant aus...


----------



## cytrax (23. September 2011)

Hab den (oder so nen ähnlichen^^) schon mal in nem Video gesehn. Jedenfalls sehr geil und das Wetter auch


----------



## barbarissima (23. September 2011)

Der etwas andere Trail 


War da überhaupt genügend Platz zum Fahren?


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2011)

Also um es mal so zu sagen, ein schmaler Lenker hätte die Sache deutlich vereinfacht


----------



## mzaskar (23. September 2011)

Im plauschfred gibt es ein paar mehr Bilder

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8750130


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuetteB (23. September 2011)

heute war ein teurer Tag 
Was fehlt?





[/url][/IMG] der Dämpfer der hatte angefangen Öl am Pro-Pedal-Hebel vorbei nach außen zu drücken. Also rasch ausgebaut und heute morgen zur Firma Sabma in Eupen, Belgien, gebracht.:-( (Es ist sozusagen das Toxoholic's für die Benelux-Staaten)  und taaaddaaa    5h später ein Anruf sie können ihn wieder abholen :-D   





[/url][/IMG]und gleich noch für einen sehr guten Preis ne Pumpe und Schmiermittel dazubekommen. Also alles wieder fix zusammengeschraubt und die Wochenendausfahrt ist gesichert Wer also in der Nähe wohnt . Ich kann es nur empfehlen. Nette Truppe. 
Ich wünsch mal ein nettes Wochenende in die Runde .  
Gruß 
Lutz


----------



## mtblukas (24. September 2011)

So, nachdem unser lokale Homespot auch geschlossen wird helf ich den Jungs aus dem Nachbarort beim Spot bauen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Spot und in Action.

Erstmal wird gebaut:





Fertiger Drop plus Noreshore:









Anfang der 2. Noreshore. Das wird noch ein größeres Projekt. Das was man hier sieht ist vll ein/ dritell:





Sieht steil aus:






Auffahrt Table:





Steilabfahrt:





Dann kommt das Vergnügen:





















In the Sunn :





Echt ein Hammer Trail...alles da was das Biker Herz begehrt. Es gibt sogar noch ein Singeltrail den man auf den Bilder nicht sieht 

Schönen Abend noch 

Lukas


----------



## xerto (24. September 2011)

super bauprojekt und tolle bilder 


jung müsste man noch mal sein


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. September 2011)

SIeht top aus !

Habt ihr den genehmigt bekommen oder spekuliert ihr da auf Duldung. Ggf. mal den DIMB dazu befragen. Vlt. können die auch unterstützen (wenn nciht beim Bau, aber bei Formalitäten).

Viel Spaß noch beim bauen und biken .


----------



## mtblukas (24. September 2011)

Danke euch 2. Macht auch echt Spaß 



Sirrah73 schrieb:


> SIeht top aus !
> 
> Habt ihr den genehmigt bekommen oder spekuliert ihr da auf Duldung. Ggf. mal den DIMB dazu befragen. Vlt. können die auch unterstützen (wenn nicht beim Bau, aber bei Formalitäten).
> 
> Viel Spaß noch beim bauen und biken .



Also genehmigt ist er nicht. Dort sollten früher Einfamielienhäuser hin und jetzt ist dort seit ein paar Jahren gar nix mehr. Außerdem ist das ein ganz kleiner Ort da weiß jeder das wir da bauen und bist jetzt stört es auch keinen. Noch ein Vorteil ist das der Trail nicht durch den Wald geht, also wir hindern keine Jäger oder Tiere.

Ich glaube sogar das sie jetzt dann mal zum Rathaus oder so gehen und der Tipp mit der DIMB ist gut 

Gruß


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. September 2011)

Naja, "auf dem kleinen Dorfe" geht sowas meist. Die Sache ist, dass das Grundstück halt wem gehört. Wenn ihr dort einen Spot baut und es passiert was, kann u.U. der Grundstückseigner haften  -> Stichwort Betretungsrecht gewähren / dulden / verweigern. Gewährt der Eigentümer das Betreten oder duldet es, kann im Falle eines Falles die Haftung auf ihn übergehen . Aber ... das kann man ja regeln . 

Evtl. gehört es ja der Stadt / Gemeinde ... der Gang zum Bürgermeister ist gut . Und vielleicht ist der ja ganz cool  und erlaubt das ganze auc h offiziel . Ich drück die Daumen, dass ihr da was längerfristiges habt.


----------



## mtblukas (24. September 2011)

Ich hoffe auch das es diesmal länger steht. Das einzige Problem sehe ich das wenn sich jemand verletzt. Das müssten wir oder unsere Eltern mit dem Bürgermeister, etc. klären. Außerdem sind wir inzwischen 15 Leute oder so ich denke das das auch gut beim Bürgermeister ankommt.


----------



## Silvermoon (24. September 2011)

Bei uns hier im Ort haben auch ein paar Jungs so nen Mini-Bikepark in einem Waldstück gebaut. Gehe mal davon aus, da es Privatwald ist, das der nem Papa einer der Jungs gehört. 
Aber die haben da auch lange dran gebaut und das Ergebnis kann sich echt sehen lassen. Klein, aber fein 
Find ich gut, was ihr da gewerkelt habt und Spaß habt ihr jetzt wohl allemal!
Ihr wisst wenigstens was mit eurer Freizeit Sinnvolles anzufangen


----------



## buschhase (24. September 2011)

Bei uns baun se auch kräftig. Seitdem sich da aber leider vorn paar Jahren einer das Genick gebrochen hat (leider auch verstorben) wird das nie genehmigt werden von der Betreibergesellschaft.

Also, aufpassen, nicht übertreiben zu Beginn und viel Glück bei den Verhandlungen.







Als Beispiel, paar Strecken:
(Fahrer bin nicht ich, sondern einer der Erbauer)

PS: Sach dem Jung mit der grünen Hose mal, dass er, wenn er schon Protektoren hat, die auch beim Springen anziehen soll. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mtblukas (24. September 2011)

Danke für das Lob!

Der Typ ist:



buschhase schrieb:


> Was isn das für eine Hose Lukas? Find die extremst stylisch.
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Kannst dich nicht mehr dran erinnern? 

Und ja die Protektoren müssen immer dran ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (24. September 2011)

Deswegen hatte ich den Smilie drangepackt  Dacht das wäre genug 

Achso, als Tipp: Wenn euer Spot nicht genehmigt wird und sich jemand von euch dort verletzt - beim Arzt oder im Krankenhaus (falls es so schlimm ist) sagen, dass es irgendwo anders im öffentlichen Wald passiert ist.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mtblukas (24. September 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Deswegen hatte ich den Smilie drangepackt  Dacht das wäre genug



Es ist schon zu spät...



> Achso, als Tipp: Wenn euer Spot nicht genehmigt wird und sich jemand von euch dort verletzt - beim Arzt oder im Krankenhaus (falls es so schlimm ist) sagen, dass es irgendwo anders im öffentlichen Wald passiert ist.
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Ich soll lügen  ...Gut ist auch das der Trail relativ nah am Ort is um so Hilfe zu hollen und danke für den Tipp


----------



## mtblukas (26. September 2011)

Wer sich bei Facebook rumtreibt kann hier auch gerne mal liken und sich die neuen Fotos anschauen 

Ich lad hier glaub auch nochn paar Bilder hoch wenn erwünscht.


----------



## blutbuche (26. September 2011)

@lukas : hast du nicht mal nen roten atlas gesucht ? is grad´einer im bikemarkt für 35 eu...greez , k.


----------



## mtblukas (26. September 2011)

Hab ich auch grad gesehen  Hab aber schon einen


----------



## blutbuche (26. September 2011)

okay - -


----------



## Dave-o (26. September 2011)

Hi Leute, ich hab mich jetzt endgültig dazu entschlossen meine Oro K24 auszumustern. Würde mir als Ersatz am liebsten was 'junges gebrauchtes' zulegen. Ich schwanke da zwischen der The One, ner Code und der Hope Tech m4. Kann mir jemand von euch was zu den Bremsen sagen? Die Formulas gelten ja nachwievor als Wartungsintensiv, Avid soll Siffen und die Hope ist gebraucht nur schwer zu bekommen, bzw. könnte kerniger sein. Das alles finde ich hier als Merkmale im Forum, jedoch finde ich kaum klare Ansagen wie:
Meine Bremse ist für den Einsatzbereich (Gewicht etc.) genau richtig. Und Händler vor Ort hab ich auch keine gescheiten. 

Viele Grüße                         David


----------



## fatz (26. September 2011)

ich wuesste nicht, dass avid sifft. meine alte juicy7 hat jetzt nach 6 saisonen mal neue dichtungen
gebraucht, weil sie luft gezogen hat (laut meldung von meinem kumpel, der das ding jetzt in der schweiz 
ueber die trails pruegelt ). davor wurde sie hier in den oberbayrischen alpen auch ned grad geschont. hin 
und wieder mal saubermachen, sonst nix. meine elixir cr bremst auch wie eine eins.

dagegen hab ich jemand schon eine the one gegen eine elixir getauscht, weil das sch..ding einfach 
nicht bremsen wollte. 

code ist natuerlich eine nummer dicker als die elixir. aber ob du die brauchst musst du selber wissen


----------



## jan84 (27. September 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich hab mich jetzt endgültig dazu entschlossen meine Oro K24 auszumustern. Würde mir als Ersatz am liebsten was 'junges gebrauchtes' zulegen. Ich schwanke da zwischen der The One, ner Code und der Hope Tech m4. Kann mir jemand von euch was zu den Bremsen sagen? Die Formulas gelten ja nachwievor als Wartungsintensiv, Avid soll Siffen und die Hope ist gebraucht nur schwer zu bekommen, bzw. könnte kerniger sein. Das alles finde ich hier als Merkmale im Forum, jedoch finde ich kaum klare Ansagen wie:
> Meine Bremse ist für den Einsatzbereich (Gewicht etc.) genau richtig. Und Händler vor Ort hab ich auch keine gescheiten.
> 
> Viele Grüße                         David



Hi David, 

hast du dir mal die aktuelle Marta (ab 2009) angeguckt? Ich fahre mittlerweile auf allen Rädern die MartaSL und bin von der Bremse ziemlich begeistert, sie tut einfach immer das was sie soll, bremsen und fast immer die schnauze halten . In 203/180 mit StormSL Scheiben. 
Vorher bin ich ne GustavM mit 210/180 gefahren, überraschenderweise vermisse ich quasi nichts. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (27. September 2011)

Avid Code sifft tatsächlich und zieht Luft am Geberkolben, leider.
Aber das neue Modell soll besser sein.


----------



## fatz (27. September 2011)

@jan:
kann man maguras eigentlich mittlerweile mal auf den kopf stellen ohne, dass man hinterher entlueften muss?


----------



## dusi__ (27. September 2011)

da kann ich zwischenwerfen : 

man kann sie drehen und wenden wie man mag. zum. ist das bei der meines kumpels so.  (2009 modell , MartaSL)


----------



## jan84 (27. September 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @jan:
> kann man maguras eigentlich mittlerweile mal auf den kopf stellen ohne, dass man hinterher entlueften muss?



Hatte ich bisher ehrlich gesagt nie Probleme mit, meine Räder stehen auch regelmäßig auffm Kopf, dabei wird auch öfter mal die bremse gezogen (selten häng ich dabei auch noch am Fahrrad ). Fahre jetzt am 6. Bike seit 2005 Magura (1xalte Julie, 5x Louise FR bis 2006, 1x GustavM und jetzt halt auf beiden MartaSL). Einen Satz Louise hatte ich der 1-2 mal im Jahr entlüftet werden wollte. Nach meinen Erfahrungen und dem was ich aussm Bekanntenkreis gehört hab vermute ich, dass vorallem die Louisen ab 2007 son bisschen Glückssache waren. Sprich wenn sie dicht ist ist sie immer dicht, wennse einmal undicht ist hat man nur Ärger. Eine ältere Marta (2007 oder 2008) einer Freundin brauchte auch "öfter" Zuwendung, sprich 1-2 mal im Jahr entlüften. 

Die aktuellen Martas haben auch einen spürbar härteten Druckpunkt als alle andere Maguras die ich kenne (auch als die neuen MTs). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## idworker (27. September 2011)

auch bei Shimano, Avid oder Formula muss man mit aufhängen oder mit dem Bike auf den Kopf stellen sehr vorsichtig sein. Wenn sich zu wenig Flüssigkeit im Ausgleichsbehälter befindet zieht die Bremse schnell mal Luft. Dann hilft nur noch entlüften. Bei der Louise kann das ganz schön nerven aber auch bei den Avid........nur mal so meine Erfahrung....

VG
Uwe


----------



## Dave-o (27. September 2011)

Erstmal Danke für die Info's!! Magura war mir irgendwie da durchgegangen, kann aber die Modelle bis auf die MT Reihe (ist ja auch nicht schwer ) nicht genau dem Einsatzgebiet zuordnen. Und den Super 'Testsiegen' die man zu Hauf findet kann man ja nicht wirklich vertrauen :/ Da Soll Formula ja wieder das Non Plus Ultra sein...

Viele Grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. September 2011)

Hope, M4 hat mich zuverlässig (120 kg) runter gebremst. Sie ist sehr gut zu dosieren und nicht so ein digitales Ding wie die The One. (Bin von The one auf Hope umgestiegen) Insgesamt ist die ganze Mechanik bei der Hope meines Erachtens besser als bei der The One und es gibt alles zum austauschen und selber machen. Darüber gibt es noch die V2, die Fahre ich zur Zeit, was die Downhillbremse von Hope ist. Hier gilt gleiches zu sagen wie zu der M4. Sie hat mehr Biss und bleibt doch sehr gut zu dosieren, Die Scheiben sind dicker als die anderen. Insgesamt ist bei der V2 das Gewicht höher. Alle Hope sind keine Lichtgewichte. Aber ich bin sehr zufrieden und die M4 sollte eigentlich für den normalgewichtigen Fahrer reichen. Wie gesagt sie ist super zu dosieren und nicht digital aber stets "Herr der Lage" .... Ich will keine andere mehr 

SO genug Gelobhuddeleit


----------



## jan84 (28. September 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Info's!! Magura war mir irgendwie da durchgegangen, kann aber die Modelle bis auf die MT Reihe (ist ja auch nicht schwer ) nicht genau dem Einsatzgebiet zuordnen. Und den Super 'Testsiegen' die man zu Hauf findet kann man ja nicht wirklich vertrauen :/ Da Soll Formula ja wieder das Non Plus Ultra sein...
> 
> Viele Grüße...



Die Marta kannst - und darfst - du bei allen Einsatzzwecken ohne Probleme benutzen. Im Downhill solltes vorne dann aber schon ne 200er Scheibe sein, funktioniert da dann aber selbst mit den leichten StromSL Scheiben ohne Probleme. 
Gilt eigentlich auch für alle andere Maguras inkl der MTs (die Gustav vllt. weniger im CC ). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Gummischwain (28. September 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> @jan:
> kann man maguras eigentlich mittlerweile mal auf den kopf stellen ohne, dass man hinterher entlueften muss?



Definitiv! 
Fahre jetzt die Louise und vorher war's ne ältere Marta. War bei beiden kein Problem.


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2011)

schick hier


----------



## jan84 (29. September 2011)

Falls ich es nicht schonmal empfohlen hatte :

[ame=http://www.amazon.de/Mastering-Mountain-Skills-Brian-Lopes/dp/0736083715/ref=tmm_pap_title_0/278-0848718-4740049?ie=UTF8&qid=1317066566&sr=8-2] Brian Lopes - Mastering Mountainbike Skills [/ame] 
Sehr sehr sehr gutes Buch, was alles wichtige (Bikewahl/-einstellung, Fahrtechnik, "Training") für alle Spielarten des Bikens abdeckt. Ich würde es fast schon als must-read bezeichnen. Nur als Tipp, mir hats viel gebracht .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mtblukas (30. September 2011)

neuer Lenker


----------



## blutbuche (30. September 2011)

schön ! wenn einer einen in grün übrig hat ....D


----------



## Route66 (30. September 2011)

Hi, 



blutbuche schrieb:


> schön ! wenn einer einen in grün übrig hat ....D



gibts bei den Jungs von Sixpack, 
die haben sogar verschiedene Grüns  






M


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2011)

vom Berg 





mit Schwung





an den Strand


----------



## fatz (30. September 2011)

Route66 schrieb:


> gibts bei den Jungs von Sixpack,
> die haben sogar verschiedene Grüns


jo! ich hab den millenium am bike, allerdings in blau. taugt trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (30. September 2011)

mzaskar: Hast Du Dir da die Pedale ins linke Bein geschlagen ? Macht auf dem vorletzten Bild den Eindruck.  .... achso, noch eine Sache: Du bist ja schon wieder am Strand und noch immer haben jetzt Guido und ich noch nciht die Arschbombe gesehen. WIe sollen wir uns dann auf den A-Bomben Contest 2012 richtig vorbereiten ?

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2011)

War ein Stein der dagegen knallte, hatte meine Prodektoren vergessen


----------



## mzaskar (30. September 2011)

Die Pedale bleiben i.d.R. Stecken


----------



## blutbuche (30. September 2011)

@route66: ...nee, ich brauch den von race face , weil nur die den "frosch-farb- ton" haben !!


----------



## mtblukas (30. September 2011)

crc hat den eig grad ganz günstig drin.


----------



## beuze1 (30. September 2011)

*Wo ist eigentlich unser der Harmonie-Beauftragter "spurhalter" 
Lange nicht's mehr von ihm gehört/gelesen.*


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. September 2011)

Der arme Hund wird bestimmt blöde Schichten haben  und das bei dem schönen Wetter ... oder ist er doch die Schienen lang gefahren vor denen Guido ihn gewarnt hat  ... die führen nach Sibirien .... SPUUUUUUUURRRRRIIIIIIIII komm zurück


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2011)

*Hoffentlich ist er nicht krank der Arme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In dem Fall wäre vielleicht ein Radikalkur anzuraten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damit er das schöne Wetter noch ein Weilchen nutzen kann *





*Vielleicht hat er aber auch von der Spurhalterin einen neuen Liegstuhl geschenkt bekommen, den er jetzt nach Leibeskräften benutzten muss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Oder er ist gerade einfach nur faul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In dem Fall rufen wir dir (lieber Spuri) alle ein herzliches:"Schwing deinen Hintern aufs Rad und vergiss die Kamera nicht!" zu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Die Franzosen haben offensichtlich auch sehr hübsche Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Pedale bleiben i.d.R. Stecken


 Allein bei der Vorstellung stellen sich meine Nackenhaare auf


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. September 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Allein bei der Vorstellung stellen sich meine Nackenhaare auf



Meine schlitzen


----------



## cytrax (1. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Meine schlitzen



Und ich habs geschafft mit die Waden zu verkratzen^^ Geschlitzt wird anscheinend nur von vorn


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Oktober 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Und ich habs geschafft mit die Waden zu verkratzen^^ Geschlitzt wird anscheinend nur von vorn



hinten bleiben die bei mir immer stecken. Ich hab richtig Abdrücke von den Pedalen hinten in den Waden  ... gut, andere lassen sich so nen Krams tätowieren .


----------



## mtblukas (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auch schon die ersten Naben


----------



## cytrax (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich find die Manual ja auch geil geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (1. Oktober 2011)

Wer is Manuel?  Ne was meinst du?


----------



## cytrax (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich mein die MANUAL (Betriebsanleitung) Ich schau mal ob ich die noch hab. Weiß nicht mehr warum aber musste wegen irgendwas voll lachen


----------



## mtblukas (1. Oktober 2011)

Diese Tür öffnet manuell - Danke Manuel!


----------



## cytrax (1. Oktober 2011)

Manuel? Ich heiß Markus  Des steht doch doooo unten


----------



## mtblukas (1. Oktober 2011)




----------



## cytrax (1. Oktober 2011)

Oh mann, nächste Woche is mal wieder Weihnachten  Warte auf ne Platzangst Trail Tech Jacke (schwarz), Platzangst RAM Hose (blau) 32er KB, SKS Rennkompressor, und ein paar Kleinteile (Schrauben, Schaltzüge,....) 

Is echt schlimm die Warterei


----------



## OIRAM (1. Oktober 2011)

*Na Supi,
ich warte jetzt seid 2 Monaten mal wieder aufs Bike zu können.
Leider ist meine Hand immer noch innerlich Verdrahtet.
Und Du schreibst hier, von Weihnachten und so n Luxuskram.
Das ist mal richtig deprimierend. Dankeschön.

Die letzten 8 Wochen waren schon sehr schwer, bei der Bilderflut die Ihr geliefert habt.
 SUPER !!!

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich unser der Harmonie-Beauftragter "spurhalter"  Lange nicht's mehr von ihm
> gehört/gelesen.


 
Heute beim Schwiegermutterfest = Drachensteigen!
Das heißt ich habe es versucht - 26°, Sonne satt & kein Lüftchen.
Aber der Termin war halt - letztes Jahr habe ich durch Zufall ´ne 
Biketour da vorbei gemacht - kann mich noch an die Fotos erinnern.
Schon wieder 1 Jahr her....
Spurin (vorne) und der Drachen! 



Andere hatten (kurzfristig) mehr Glück - oder bessere Drachen...



Die Location: Oderwiesen/-hänge bei Wüste Kunersdorf



Der kleine Haufen verrückter Drachenkämpfer und Blick auf die Oder




So hoffe auch bald mal wieder Bike- Fotos posten zu können. 
Zur Zeit bin ich etwas außer Gefecht gesetzt - die Wirbelsäule. 
Jeden Tag werde ich nicht mehr fahren. 
Aber bin ja schon froh, dass der Orthopäde kein generelles Bikeverbot 
ausgesprochen hat! 
Die Woche muss nun etwas anders eingeteilt werden. 7 x biken ist out.
Ruhetage & Rückenschule müssen "eingebaut" werden.
Nur um es mal ganz deutlich zu sagen - nicht das biken ist schuld!!!
Es ist nur das das Biken (ausschließlich) kein guter Ausgleich zu sitzender Tätigkeit ist!
Aber die Hausrunde habt Ihr zur Genüge gesehen - 
so kann man nun schönere/längere Touren (ein)planen - und dann gibt es Fotos.

Ein großes an Beuze für die "Vermißtenanzeige" und an die Aufmunterungen danach! Ihr seid .
Ach und noch was - macht weiter so - das Forum macht zzt. wieder 
richtig  warm um´s Herz. Dafür ein extra Dank an alle Storyschreiber & Bilderposter der letzten 14 Tage.......


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Oktober 2011)

Auweia Spuri ... Du Ärmster. Wir drücken die Daumen, dass der Rücken bald wieder ist.

Mach ordentlich Rückengymnastik ! dann geht das schon wieder. Ich selber hab 2 x die Woche Krafttraining (viel Rücken dabei), im Winter werden es eher 3 x die Woche. Macht auch Spaß und die Haltung dankt es. Gerade wenn Du - wie ich auc, wie Tina auch - sitzende Tätigkeit hast.

Freu mich schon wieder auf Deine Oderwiesenbilder  und die guten Stories .


----------



## cytrax (2. Oktober 2011)

Grüße aus Dortmund von der SYNDICATE 







Ride on, Pary on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (2. Oktober 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ein großes an Beuze für die "Vermißtenanzeige" und an die Aufmunterungen danach! Ihr seid .



*Du stehst zurecht auf der nicht allzu langen Liste jener die hier Vermisst werden sobald Sie sich rar machen. *


----------



## barbarissima (2. Oktober 2011)

*@Spuri*
Rücken ist ja mal eine richtig unangenehme Diagnose  Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass deine Wirbelsäule mit Rückenschule und Gymnastik und so bald wieder gut tut 

*@Oiram*
Ein weiteres aufmunterndes "Kopf hoch" geht an den Mario  Wie lange dauert es denn jetzt noch, bis du mal wieder den Lenker anfassen darfst?


----------



## OIRAM (2. Oktober 2011)

*Danke Bärbel, für die aufmunternden Worte.
Ich hoffe jetzt von Woche zu Woche, dass der Oberarzt sein OK gibt.
Nächste Termin ist am Mittwoch.
Der Gips ist schon seit 1 1/2 Wochen ab und ich bin schon fleißig zugange, mit der Krankengymnastik.
Kann halt noch nicht zupacken, da die Drähte im Handballen stören.
Ich denke mal, in 2-3 Wochen bin wäre ich soweit, nur dann ist erst mal Familienurlaub Angesagt.
Der im Sommer geplante, ist ja mal ins Wasser gefallen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Oktober 2011)

Mario,

mach langsam. Lieber nochmal ein wenig mehr gewartet, aber dann wieder richtig loslegen. Auf alle Fälle wünschen wir Dir, dass es sehr bald wieder losgehen kann auf dem Bike.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (4. Oktober 2011)

*Nachdem ich am WE nichtbikenden Besuch da hatte ging es per Pedes in die Dolo`s ohne Cube, daher im Talk 

Auf dem Weg zum Laghi di Olbe




Blick zurück




Laghi di Olbe vom Gipfel des Mte. Lastroni




Aussicht Richtung Westen




Die Marmolada versteckt ihren Gletscher in der Wolke, sonst würde der bei diesen Temperaturen noch schneller schmelzen 




Minikreuz bei Gipfelrast




Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## beuze1 (4. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Nachdem ich am WE nichtbikenden Besuch da hatte
> *



*Was kennst Du den für Leute..*


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Bilder, Guido .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Was kennst Du denn für Leute*..*


Vorsicht! Nur wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.
Ich bücke mich nicht einmal....danach. 
Ich würde sogar gerne noch mehr "nichtbikende" Leute kennen lernen wollen. 
Zum Beispiel:
Die hübsche junge Tochter eines Ölscheichs....
die hübsche junge Tochter eines Cube- Händlers oder Hoteliers...
Aufzählung ist (noch) nicht abschließend! 

 Fotos Guido


----------



## fatz (4. Oktober 2011)

spuri, spuri, wenn das die spurin liest.....


spurhalter schrieb:


> die hübsche junge Tochter eines Cube- Händlers oder Hoteliers...


na die sollte ja wohl hoffentlich biken.....

das ging jetzt aber komplett daneben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (4. Oktober 2011)

*


spurhalter schrieb:



			Die hübsche junge Tochter eines Ölscheichs....
die hübsche junge Tochter eines Cube- Händlers oder Hoteliers...

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hoffentlich ließt das Deine Frau nicht, nicht das Du anschließend gebrochene Rippen hast. 

Wünsch Dir Gute Besserung.

Ich selbst weiß jetzt, dass ich noch ne Woche meine Draht behalten darf.

Es wird dann Woche 9 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## xerto (4. Oktober 2011)

mein gott, wir werden ja langsam zum versehrtenforum..

spuris rücken
oirams händchen
sirrah schienenbein
mein knie
bei mir im radclub bestimmt 5 schlüsselbeine.

bestimmt habe ich ein paar vergessen..


ich schlage einen neuen thread vor.

zeigt her was eure cubes aus euch machen..


der röntgenbildthread..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ...na die sollte ja wohl hoffentlich biken.....
> das ging jetzt aber komplett daneben


Sollte, heißt so viel wie könnte - muss Sie aber nicht! 


OIRAM schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ließt das Deine Frau nicht,
> nicht das Du anschließend gebrochene Rippen hast.


Die Heilen vermutlich dann schneller als mein Krempel,
und ich weiß, was und vor Allem warum ich es habe.
Also an Gebrechen & an meiner Frau. 
Danke für die guten Wünsche.


xerto schrieb:


> ich schlage einen neuen thread vor.
> zeigt her was eure cubes aus euch machen...der röntgenbildthread..


Gute Idee -bis es den Fred gibt, leg ich schon mal meine Aufnahme hier hin


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> mein gott, wir werden ja langsam zum versehrtenforum..
> 
> 
> sirrah schienenbein



und ich han dies Jahr auch Hände verstaucht, und Knie hat' isch a, un Ripp angebroche und Schulter ....   ... 's Lebbe geht weider .... 

Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne oder wie meine Hausärztin sagt "Mein Gott, lernen Sie endlich radfahren !"


----------



## barbarissima (4. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> mein gott, wir werden ja langsam zum versehrtenforum..
> 
> spuris rücken
> oirams händchen
> ...


 
Jepp, ich habe Nase, das fehlt noch in deiner Sammlung


----------



## mtblukas (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin gestern auch gestürzt....Knie geprellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (4. Oktober 2011)

Joooo, mir tut auch das Schienbein vom Wandern weh und beim Pilze sammeln hab ich mir nen Splitter zugezogen


----------



## andi_tool (4. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Joooo, mir tut auch das Schienbein vom Wandern weh und beim Pilze sammeln hab ich mir nen Splitter zugezogen



mich hat gestern beim Biken eine Heuschrecke angefallen...

Muß ich mir jetzt auch Sorgen machen?


----------



## andi_tool (4. Oktober 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Nur wer frei von Schuld ist, der werfe den ersten Stein.
> Ich bücke mich nicht einmal....danach.
> Ich würde sogar gerne noch mehr "nichtbikende" Leute kennen lernen wollen.
> Zum Beispiel:
> ...



also mir würde die hübsche junge Tochter des Cube-Geschäftsführers reichen


----------



## Cortina (4. Oktober 2011)

Nöööö Andi, so lange sie kein BSE oder Tollwut hatte 



beuze1 schrieb:


> *Was kennst Du den für Leute..*



Ich kenn z.B. Dich und gaaaaaaaanz viele Leute aus dem Forum und der nen z.B. wandert auch schon mal


----------



## barbarissima (4. Oktober 2011)

*@Guido*
Ich glaube, ich habe es noch nicht erwähnt 

 aber ich liebe Bergbilder 


Deine sind der Hammer 

 auch wenn das Kreuzchen auf dem letzten Bild schon ein bisschen lütt geraten ist


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> mich hat gestern beim Biken eine Heuschrecke angefallen...
> Muß ich mir jetzt auch Sorgen machen?


 Wenn Du diese annähernd
so gesehen hast - trinke einfach etwas weniger oder 
rauche was anderes.... Sonst würde ich mir keine Sorgen weiter darum machen.....

PS: Hat der Cube- Geschäftsführer denn eine? 
Dann solltet Ihr den mal beim nexten Treffen einladen.


----------



## barbarissima (4. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nöööö Andi, so lange sie kein BSE oder Tollwut hatte
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kenn z.B. Dich und gaaaaaaaanz viele Leute aus dem Forum und der nen z.B. wandert auch schon mal


 
Jepp, Wandern ist klasse


----------



## xerto (4. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> mich hat gestern beim Biken eine Heuschrecke angefallen...
> 
> Muß ich mir jetzt auch Sorgen machen?



wenn es die tigerenten heuschrecke von spuri war,   ja

was machen deine erben mit deinem cube?


----------



## kubitix (4. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jepp, Wandern ist klasse



nö äääättttzzzzzeeeennndddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BIKENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN 

Guido ich komm gleich nach Tresonstwohin hör auf mein lieber, wir haben dass schon mal besprochen Topomobbing ist unfair!

IRDA


----------



## andi_tool (4. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> wenn es die tigerenten heuschrecke von spuri war,   ja
> 
> was machen deine erben mit deinem cube?



ich habe keine Erben, bin aber so gut versichert, daß ich mein Reaction, meinen Stumpjumper und meine Plattensammlung mit ins Grab nehmen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jepp, Wandern ist klasse



*Wander ist sehr schön...




*


----------



## fatz (4. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> nö äääättttzzzzzeeeennndddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


das wandern ist schon in ordnung. man muss nur das bike mit rauftragen. mir tun sonst beim 
runterhatschen immer die knie weh.


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das wandern ist schon in ordnung. man muss nur das bike mit rauftragen. mir tun sonst beim
> runterhatschen immer die knie weh.



weichei


----------



## fatz (4. Oktober 2011)

geht du erstmal da wo ich schon gefahren bin


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> weichei


Ne, macht er richtig. Oder möchtest DU etwa, dass dem guten alten Fatz die Knie wehtun ?


----------



## fatz (4. Oktober 2011)

ich bin weder gut noch alt. die knie tun mir beim runterlaufen aber trotzdem weh.


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ich bin weder gut noch alt.



Ok, ok .... da kommt der Physiker bei Dir durch. Alles ist relativ.


----------



## mzaskar (4. Oktober 2011)

Mit Bergen habe ich auch noch etwas


----------



## Cortina (5. Oktober 2011)

Lieber Stefan


1. mehr solcher Bilder 

2. mach mal Deinen Sensor sauber

3. noch mehr solcher Bilder mit sauberem Sensor 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubedriver66 (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an die aktive Fraktion der Cube-Threads,
ich gebe zu, dass ich eher passives Forumsmitgleid bin, aber jetzt muss ich doch mal eine Frage los lassen, in der Hoffnung, dass ich hier richtig bin. 
Die SuFu hat mir zwar das ein oder andere geliefert, aber zu meinem "Problem" hab ich doch nix genaues gefunden:
Mein Problem ist das Hinterrad meines AMS130. Die Nabe wird mit dem DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt in den Hinterbau geklemmt. Leider musste ich wiederholt feststellen, dass sich dieser "Schnellspanner" gerne selbständig, auch während der Fahrt, löst/öffnet.  Muss ich damit echt leben? Loctite? 
Früher war alles besser: Da machte ein SchnellSPANNER auch das wofür er konstruiert wurde.


----------



## Vincy (5. Oktober 2011)

Das ist eine DT Swiss RWS X-12 Achse. Die muß man mit min 15Nm festziehen.
http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-X-12.aspx
http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/8cd50625-87a9-486f-bd0f-b375d78df5d0/Manual.aspx


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Oktober 2011)

hallo ihr menschen 

ich melde mich nach langer abstinenz mal wiederzurück  nach dem cube treffen gings bei mir bisher schlag auf schlag: nach einem tag pause eine woche biken in freiburg, nach einem weiteren tag pause folgten kleinere renovierungen im haus für ne woche, dann fast 4 wochen usa urlaub, ein tag pause, 2 tage red bull district ride in nürnberg (von dem noch fotos kommen werden!), ne woche schule, ne woche studienfahrt, ne woche schule und jetzt übers verlängerte wochenende 3 tage tour durchs karwendel. ich hab alles sehr genossen und war dementsprechend beschäftigt und nicht fähig mich hier zu beteiligen  meinem stereo geht es soweit auch gut  seit eben hats nen neuen hans dampf am hinterrad  mal gespannt!

bilder hab ich natürlich auch, so dass ihr ned nur mein geschwätz lesen müsst! 
karwendel war ein traum! 3 tage bestes! (und ich meine bestes-morgens-um-halb-neun-mitm-tshirt-auf-der-terasse-in-2000m-höhe-beim-frühstück-sitz-wetter!) wetter, super trails und was um die 4-4500hm 




GOPR1265 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr




GOPR1276 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

gruß


----------



## beuze1 (5. Oktober 2011)

*Hi Andi,
Bild 2 ist ein echter Traumschuss ..*


----------



## mtblukas (5. Oktober 2011)

Kenn ich schon aus Fb...is echt geil das Bild


----------



## mzaskar (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube es ist das Objektiv  

ok, ich putze mal .... 

Andi ... super Bild du Hans Dampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Kenn ich schon aus Fb...is echt geil das Bild



ich auch, aber hier ist die Qualität besser. Geiles Bild Andi


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2011)

hallo andi !! hatte dich schon vermisst . top bild , das 2. !!! greez , k.


----------



## jan84 (6. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Bild, auf der Hütte war ich vorn paar Jahren auch schonmal... Super Gegend. 

J


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. Oktober 2011)

Suche nach einer 3fach Schaltbaren Kefü. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen (kein bionicon)?


----------



## Friendsofmine (6. Oktober 2011)

R.I.P.  Steve Jobs - iGod


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. Oktober 2011)

Der Arme...


----------



## jan84 (6. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Suche nach einer 3fach Schaltbaren Kefü. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen (kein bionicon)?



Warum kein Bionicon?


----------



## Dämon__ (6. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Der Arme...
> Wahrscheinlich nen Apfel verschluckt



ist irgendwie nicht witzig....er hatte Krebs


----------



## mtblukas (6. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt gibts mal wieder paar Bilder von mir und dem Trail.

erstmal was wir ales gebaut haben:

Noreshore:













Noreshore "Anlieger"





Das ganze Teil:










Jetzt zu den Action- Bildern:

Noreshore:





























Ich: 









Das Wetter wird schlechter: 

















Table:



















Singeltrail im Wald:







Auch Stürze bleiben nicht aus 

Ich mach das mal ein bisschen kleiner  Sonst gibts hier noch mehr verletzte 





P.S. Ist nich mein Knie.








Hoffe die Bilder gefallen....Gruß


----------



## blutbuche (6. Oktober 2011)

schöne bilder !! habt ja ne menge geschafft , bei eurer bauerei !! 
das knie sieht übel aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (6. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Suche nach einer 3fach Schaltbaren Kefü. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen (kein bionicon)?



wie waer's mit der ghetto von harz4?


----------



## buschhase (6. Oktober 2011)

Schöne Sachen.
Hoffe ihr habt behandeltes Holz genommen. Sonst habter nachm Winter nicht mehr viel von euren North-Shores.

Als kleine Anregung. Die Stelle (eventuell links oder rechts daneben) eignet sich richtig gut für ein Double. Könnt ich mir zumind. vorstellen.
Anfahrt in den Bachlauf(?) dann Absprung und hinterm Bachlauf die Landung. Wär denk ich ein schöner Double.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2011)

hoffentlich kein schlimmes Knie


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Oktober 2011)

Jungs, ... seht zu, dass jeder Protektoren anzieht. Ich weiss, ich weiss .... wieder die dreimal Klugen Ratschläge von den alten Säcken, aber das sieht echt übel aus und wenn das einer Spitz kriegt, ist wieder ganz schnell aus mit eurem Bikepark -> Haftungsfrage.


----------



## Cortina (6. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> ....Hoffe die Bilder gefallen....Gruß



Apropos gefallen, wer ist den auf dem letzten Foto gefallen 



COOL Jungs, wenigstens verbringt ihr eure Freizeit sinnvoll


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Oktober 2011)

erstmal danke fürs lob 

und dem oben stimm ich zu! ziemlich kuhl geschaufelt! wir bekommen gerade auch die offizielle dh strecke am berg. zur abwechslung sind so "künstliche" wege auch nicht schlecht  und btw.: ein anlieger is das da oben nicht?! ist für mich ein stepdown (oder so, könnte auch einfach nur ein drop sein..bin kein experte ) auf jedenfall sind anlieger für mich die netten "kurvengeschwindigkeitshalter"


----------



## mtblukas (6. Oktober 2011)

Also Danke schonmal...

Das mit dem Knie is ******* gelaufen...Da hat einer einfach so mein Cube Ams genommen und ist damit gedropt  Da das Bike natürilich nicht darauf ausgelegt ist hats in ziemlich auf die F**** gehauen. Nichts angehabt...Helm, Protektoren,...und mein Bike hat auch ein schönen Kratzer 

@blutbuche: Das geht schon...Manchmal sind wir zu 16.

@buschhase: Ich weiß nicht wie du das meinst? Kannst du vll. mal per Paint oder so in ein Bild einzeichnen wo?? Danke

@andi: Ja kp... bin auch kein Experte. Hab es halt so genannt weil des so an der Noreshore "anliegt" 

@guido: Ich flieg da..ist aber nichts passiert.

@Jörg: Also ICH zieh ab jetzt immer Protektoren an. Wenn ich nachdenk was mit da passieren könnte  

Wie schreibt man eigentlich Norshore...Nothshore???


----------



## sepalot (6. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wie schreibt man eigentlich Norshore...Nothshore???


 
Nor+th+shore http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/North-Shore-Trail


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. Oktober 2011)

genau und das was du da hast ist ein northshore element, das in einem step down endet  (auch wenn es anliegt..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (6. Oktober 2011)

Ja ok. Danke


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> @Jörg: Also ICH zieh ab jetzt immer Protektoren an. Wenn ich nachdenk was mit da passieren könnte


----------



## buschhase (6. Oktober 2011)

Skizze:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/unbenanntbib.png/

Wichtig hierbei wäre, dass der Ort A (Absprungort/-höhe der Senke) deutlich über(!!) der des Ortes B liegt, da ihr sonst nie im Leben auf der Landung ankommt.

Das hängt aber natürlich alles davon ab wie eure Anfahr- und Abfahrtmöglichkeiten vor und hinter der Senke aussehen. Müsst also noch Wege baun/platt trampeln.

Gruß
Nico

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/unbenanntbib.png/


----------



## mtblukas (6. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Das ist ne guten Idee...muss ich mal den Jungs zeigen. Die Gräben sind dort weil früher Einfamilienhäuser hin sollte und die Löcher sollte die Wasserleitungen werden.


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Da hat einer einfach so mein Cube Ams genommen und ist damit gedropt [...] und mein Bike hat auch ein schönen Kratzer



Ey, das hab ich ja erst jetzt richtig notiert. Der bräuchte bei mir auch keine Protektoren mehr und auch keinen Helm. Einfach mein Bike nehmen, springen und dann Kratzer  ?  Dem hätt ich die Birne abgeschraubt und dann nach links gezogen ...


----------



## mtblukas (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja eigentlich war es mein Freund...aber Freund?? Irgendwie hat er auch keine richige Lust mehr zum biken...naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (7. Oktober 2011)

Hier noch ein kleines Video:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30185365"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt zufrieden ??? Ich weiß, er hatte Krebs. Irgendwas mit einer Drüse im Magen. Hier nochmal
mein Beileid.
Ich möchte jedoch kein Bionicon, weil es ziemlich behelfsmäßig wirkt.
@Fatz
Was soll das??? Außerdem hast du meines Wissens nach Hartz 4 falsch geschrieben, nämlich ohne t.
@Mtblukas and friends
Super Bilder und Super Spot!!!
Um die Haftungsfrage zu lösen: einfach Protektoren kaufen.
Bei uns passiert auch jeden Tag was...
Einfach erzählen du hast dich auf der Straße hingelegt.
Unser Spot sehr groß und mehr ein Downhill oder Hardcore Freeride Spot.
Letzte Woche hat sich jemand die Schulter ausgekugelt. Diese Woche jemand die Wirbel angeknakst.
Da bleiben einfach keine Verletzungen aus.


----------



## sepalot (8. Oktober 2011)

@BIKESTARR 

... wie wär es mit dieser hier ... SHAMAN Enduro Kettenführung ... funktioniert auch bestens für 3fach vorne 






​


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Oktober 2011)

Sieht gut Aus. Danke


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Fatz
> Was soll das??? Außerdem hast du meines Wissens nach Hartz 4 falsch geschrieben, nämlich ohne t..


dachte der joke ist hier allgemein bekannt. so hat guido meinen bionicon eigenbau tituliert,
der uebrigens erstklassig funktioniert.
ausserdem bin ich physiker und nicht germanist. und das t ist mir sowas von egal......


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Oktober 2011)

Nein, der Joke war mir nicht bekannt. Wird jedoch eher die Enduro Kefü


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Jetzt zufrieden ??? Ich weiß, er hatte Krebs. Irgendwas mit einer Drüse im Magen. Hier nochmal
> mein Beileid.



Wer sollte jetzt zufrieden sein  ? Die Frage irritiert mich. Sie klingt wie eine Unterstellung für irgendjemand hier im Forum


----------



## sepalot (8. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wer sollte jetzt zufrieden sein  ? Die Frage irritiert mich. Sie klingt wie eine Unterstellung für irgendjemand hier im Forum


 
betrifft die Herren Bikestarr und Dämon

in Post 3898 wurde etwas gesagt, was in Post 3900 kommentiert wurde, worauf Post 3898 geändert wurde


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Oktober 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> betrifft die Herren Bikestarr und Dämon
> 
> in Post 3898 wurde etwas gesagt, was in Post 3900 kommentiert wurde, worauf Post 3898 geändert wurde



Danke Sepalot für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hardcore Freeride Spot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Oktober 2011)

Was ist den DARAN so witzig???


----------



## dusi__ (8. Oktober 2011)

erleuchte uns mit deiner weisheit über hardcore freeride


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Oktober 2011)

Ist alles anders Definierbar. Ich definiere es so:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/95372/
Wir haben jedoch nur zwei Drops und ein Gap in der 5m Liga.


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Oktober 2011)

also wie du ja schon selbst fesgestellt hast, hat das auf dem video recht wenig mit deinem "hardcore freeride spot" zu tun  (5 meter sind soooo... naja, is nich ganz leicht einzuschätzen.) und selbstwenn. worauf ich raus will is diese herrliche meist absolut danebenliegende umschreibung fürs radfahren, die einige treffen. und hardcore freeride hat mir jetzt besonders gut gefallen  (und wenn man schon mit sonem zeugs um sich wirft, dann bitte mittreffenderen dingen wie "big mountain" "dirt", etc. das sind wenigstens unnötige klassische begriffe..) so und jetzt vergessen wir das. ich geh jetzt nämlich mit meinem all mountain plus bike hoch cross countrien und runter slopestyle downhillen


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Oktober 2011)

Na dann viel Spac du allmountainbikender CrosscountryEnduro(Hardcore)Freerider


----------



## fatz (8. Oktober 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich geh jetzt nämlich mit meinem all mountain plus bike hoch cross countrien und runter slopestyle downhillen



geh doch einfach radln und gut is


----------



## buschhase (8. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/95372/


Also der Kerl bei 1:10 ist mein Held. Sowas habsch noch nie gesehen.
Die anderen, extrem weiten Sprünge würd ich glaube nicht mal für ne Mille machen. Fällt bei mir eher unter den Begriff: Selbstverstümmelung ^^

5m Gap ist aber auch schon eine nette Sache. Habt ihr evtl. paar Fotos oder ein Video von eurem Spot? Selbst gebaut?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## BIKESTARR (8. Oktober 2011)

Alles selbstgebaut und natürlich auch Fotos. Ich stelle mal ein paar rein, aber hier ist es im Moment ziemlich verregnet. Wir haben da eine gute Gemeinschaft. Wir bauen,fahren und chillen. Da steckt viel Arbeit drinnen und wir haben auch Shores ect. 

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Oktober 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> geh doch einfach radln und gut is



das war mein ironisch-sarkastischer beitrag für heute  bin sicher du hasts richtig rausgelesen - nur für die 'unwissenden'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (9. Oktober 2011)

@BikeStarr wo ist den euerer Spot?

Also ich gehe am Montag bis Freitag auf Studienfahrt nach Berlin . Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange ich am Samstag morgen brauche um hier alle Threads durchzulesen um auf dem neusten Stand zu sein. 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ein Secret Spot. Die genauen Daten kann ich euch leider nicht geben.
Ich wohne in NRW in der Nähe von Köln.
Hier noch ein meines Erachtens nach schönes Video
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2ddoQPYH90&feature=related"]Life Cycles - Seasons part      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes Video


----------



## buschhase (9. Oktober 2011)

Ach, komm schon. Wenn du es sagst, verrat ich dir wo das hier ist:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0QLp3KOM8U"]Mirko - The Motion Circle      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Wenne in Köln wohnst ist das für dich/euch auch erreichbar 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe moch etwas Sommer im Angebot 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/30262776"]Grasse 2011 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Nur noch 4 & Hauptsache 2 Zylinder -
> siehe Guzzi


 
 2 Zylinder/ 2 Pedale ....
 ich hatte früher auch mal ´ne Guzzi mit "Hängetit***" 
wie man so sagt. War ´ne herrliche Zeit.
Ja Beuze hat Geschmack! Das motirisierte Zweirad wurde mangels Nutzung (Geburt der Spurille) verkauft. Das Pedalische darf ich nun vorerst nicht mehr treten - nach der Montagstour (Drachenfest am Feiertag) war ich seit Dienstag nur noch Krüppel! 

Also längere "Zwangspause" - aber ich lese mit & werde auch mal wieder posten, versprochen! Was Jörg & Tina so treiben....
Im übrigen habe ich die nichtbikende Zeit genutzt & 
habe über einen erfahrenen Lebuser das vermeintliche 
Geheimniss des "Brückenpfeilers" auf der Wiese lüften können. 
Das waren Fundamente für Strommasten! die in der Oderniederung natürlich etwas monströser ausfielen. Darauf standen früher große metallene Masten....ich hoffe jemand erinnert sich noch an diese Ausfahrt....

Ach ja - da ich keine "radelnden" Bikebilder habe - hier auch mal eins aus vergangenen Tagen......siehe oben:
Spuri & Spurin auf Achse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (9. Oktober 2011)

Sauber !!!! Schönes Video


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Oktober 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das Pedalische darf ich nun vorerst nicht mehr treten - nach der Montagstour (Drachenfest am Feiertag) war ich seit Dienstag nur noch Krüppel!



Auweia Spuri , Tina und ich wünschen Dir gute Besserung und das Du wieder schnell auf die Pedale kommst 



spurhalter schrieb:


> ....ich hoffe jemand erinnert sich noch an diese Ausfahrt....



Ja  Ich.


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Das Video ist spitzenmässig gemacht  
Ich habe noch nie solche Trails gesehen  Der an der Wasserleitung entlang ist sicher einzigartig   

*@Spuri*
Halt die Ohren steif  Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du bald wieder fit bist


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Hintern in dem Video wirft einen ganz netten Schatten...
Ist ja schon ne lustige Einstellung.


----------



## jan84 (10. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> [...]
> Bei uns passiert auch jeden Tag was...
> Einfach erzählen du hast dich auf der Straße hingelegt.
> Unser Spot sehr groß und mehr ein Downhill oder Hardcore Freeride Spot.
> ...



Wenn da ständig jemand mit ernsthaften Verletzungen rausgeht läuft da was falsch... Lernt fahren bzw. lernt Euch einfach ein bisschen besser selbst einzuschätzen... 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## andi_tool (10. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn da ständig jemand mit ernsthaften Verletzungen rausgeht läuft da was falsch... Lernt fahren bzw. lernt Euch einfach ein bisschen besser selbst einzuschätzen...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Selbsteinschätzung ist schwer.

Wenn man jung ist, neigt man dazu, sich zu überschätzen

wenn man älter wird, neigt man dazu, sich zu unterschätzen


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn da ständig jemand mit ernsthaften Verletzungen rausgeht läuft da was falsch... Lernt fahren bzw. lernt Euch einfach ein bisschen besser selbst einzuschätzen...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn da ständig jemand mit ernsthaften Verletzungen rausgeht läuft da was falsch... Lernt fahren bzw. lernt Euch einfach ein bisschen besser selbst einzuschätzen...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



bei 5 meter drops und hardcore freeridespot...


----------



## xerto (10. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Selbsteinschätzung ist schwer.
> 
> Wenn man jung ist, neigt man dazu, sich zu überschätzen
> 
> wenn man älter wird, neigt man dazu, sich zu unterschätzen



net ganz...

es gibt seniorentrails, links für senioren mit privater altersversorgung rechts ohne..

links sind flowige trails und es ist schön entspannt..

rechts muss man 8m drops springen und 45 grad pisten fahren.. sowie trails mit 1m breite und rechts gejts 1000 m runter 

und das nennst du man unterschätzt sich??


----------



## sepalot (10. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe moch etwas Sommer im Angebot
> 
> Grasse 2011 on Vimeo


 

hmmm, wer kommt mit? ... da sollte es Ende Oktober doch auch noch passabel sein mit der Wärme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn da ständig jemand mit ernsthaften Verletzungen rausgeht läuft da was falsch... Lernt fahren bzw. lernt Euch einfach ein bisschen besser selbst einzuschätzen...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


 
Wenn du unglücklich fällst oder eine Sprung 100 mal fährst legst du
dich nun mal einfach irgendwann hin. Stürze kann man nicht vermeiden.
Selbst wenn man nur Straße fährt.
Zum fahren lernen:
...wenn du meinst wir können nicht fahren und legen uns deshalb hin
liegst du falsch. Wir haben auch geponserte Profis, z.B. einer von Giant
und selbst die legen sich mal hin.
An Selbsteinschätzung fehlt es uns ebenfall nicht.

Und ich dachte das Thema Hardcore Freeride hätten wir abgeschlossen.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> hmmm, wer kommt mit? ... da sollte es Ende Oktober doch auch noch passabel sein mit der Wärme


 
schicke dir gerne die Tracks


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2011)

www.vttrack.fr
www.vtopo.fr

für die Interresierten


----------



## jan84 (11. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wenn du unglücklich fällst oder eine Sprung 100 mal fährst legst du
> dich nun mal einfach irgendwann hin. Stürze kann man nicht vermeiden.
> Selbst wenn man nur Straße fährt.
> Zum fahren lernen:
> ...



Stürzen und auch Verletzungen gehören dazu, das weiss ich selbst. Stürze lassen sich nicht immer vermeiden, das ist auch klar. Fatale Stürze lassen sich aber idR vermeiden. 
Das was du geschrieben hast liest sich aber so, dass jeden Tag sich da irgendwer ernsthaftere Verletzungen zuzieht. Wenn das so ist dann ist da halt einfach Selbstüberschätzung im Spiel. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Oktober 2011)

In der Regel nur Verstauchungen oder sowas. Brüche ect. kommen selten vor.
Ich habe mal eine Frage: Kann ich ohne Bedenken Avid Elixir Cr montieren und meine
Hayes Scheiben dranlassen. Außerdem überlege, ob die Adapter passen. Was habe ich
da für welche? Ich überlege mir vielleicht einen neue Bremse zu Weihnachten schenken zu
lassen.


----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage: Kann ich ohne Bedenken Avid Elixir Cr montieren und meine
> Hayes Scheiben dranlassen. Außerdem überlege, ob die Adapter passen. Was habe ich
> da für welche? Ich überlege mir vielleicht einen neue Bremse zu Weihnachten schenken zu
> lassen.


alte scheiben geht, wenn  die reibflaeche gleich oder breiter ist. bei hayes und avid 
koennt's gehen. wenn du die breite der elixir brauchst sag bescheid. 

ob die adapter passen wuerd ich bezweifeln, da avid ja noch diese kugel/pfannen-ringe
dabei hat. weiss ned ob die die hoehe vom adapter oder von der zange abziehen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wenn du unglücklich fällst oder eine Sprung 100 mal fährst legst du
> dich nun mal einfach irgendwann hin. Stürze kann man nicht vermeiden.
> Selbst wenn man nur Straße fährt.
> Zum fahren lernen:
> ...



ich erwarte dich beim nächsten cube treffen


----------



## jan84 (11. Oktober 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich erwarte dich beim nächsten cube treffen


Bisschen die Hörner abstoßen ?


Sollteste Sa noch nichts vorhaben und irgendwie hinkommen, wir sind in Beerfelden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sepalot (11. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schicke dir gerne die Tracks


 
gerne ... vielleicht lässt sich noch jemand überreden und ich nutze das verlängerte WE ende oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (12. Oktober 2011)

Grrrrr...hab eben mal geschaut, 624km von mir 

Wenn ich nicht gerade so viel zu tun hätte käme ich glatt in Versuchung.
Die Trails die uns Stefan da so immer unter die Nase reibt würden mir auch mal gefallen 

Klebende Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (12. Oktober 2011)

Mach du mal dein Haus fertig, damit ich dann da mal mein Handtuch hinhängen kann  

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal diesen Winter im Schnee.  Ich bin vom 21.01.2012 - 28.01.2012 im Hotel Boe (Passo Compolonga, Corvara) 

Für nächstes Jahr steht etwas am Matterhorn (vielleicht mal drum herum fahren) und im Wallis (Top auf Wallis) auf dem Plan .....

Zu Grasse, die Trails sind wirklich Hammer, jedoch braucht man einen Wagen um die Trails anzusteuern. Alle Trails die wir gefahren sind waren eher für die "Initiés"

http://librairie.vtopo.fr/vtt-alpes-maritimes-inities.html


----------



## beuze1 (12. Oktober 2011)

*Hi, sagt mal läuft bei Euch das Forum gut? Bei mir hackt es seid Tagen und braucht ewig zum Hochladen/anzeigen usw.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Das macht nicht wirklich laune und ist mehr als mühsam.
Ja, ich hab eine schnelle Leitung hier und alle andere Seiten (im WWW) gehen nach wie vor Top nur eben das IBC-Forum nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




beuze1*


----------



## xerto (12. Oktober 2011)

bei mir ist es ok ( Arcor und dsl) 

nur cube motion ist lahm


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir ist auch alles in Butter


----------



## barbarissima (12. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> bei mir ist es ok ( Arcor und dsl)
> 
> nur cube motion ist lahm


 
Das liegt aber wohl an der Bilderflut  
Alle anderen Fäden fluppen bei mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Oktober 2011)

@Beuze: Hier ist alles ok. Seiten sind so schnell wie immer. Was hast Du für nen Browser ?

Ich Nutze FF6.0.1. und IE 8.0


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Beuze: Hier ist alles ok. Seiten sind so schnell wie immer. Was hast Du für nen Browser ?
> 
> Ich Nutze FF6.0.1. und IE 8.0


 
Safari, Google Chrome und IE 9. Safari geht am besten.
Obwohl ich Windows 8 habe.


----------



## buschhase (12. Oktober 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hackt es bei dir immer gerade dann, wenn Sepa seine neueste Bilderstory hochlädt 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## sepalot (12. Oktober 2011)

zum Glück kann ich nicht gemeint sein, da ich ja sepalot bin  


... ansonsten auch in oberfranken keine probleme mit der Geschwindigkeit (auch im IBC)


----------



## Cortina (13. Oktober 2011)

Beuze, isse sogar in Italien eine snelle Netz, musse Du eine bisse mehr bezahlen anne Mafia, mache so mehr frei für snelle Leidung


----------



## dusi__ (13. Oktober 2011)

*proll modus an*

100mb standleitung = kein prob,

*proll mod aus*

 aber ohne die geschwindigkeit würden mich die bildermassen doch zwingen mal einen kaffee zu holen wärend es läd.


----------



## cytrax (13. Oktober 2011)

Kabel Deutsland, sehr snell


----------



## mtblukas (14. Oktober 2011)

So bin wieder zurück aus Berlin.

Habe jetzt 45 min gebraucht um alles neue durchzulesen  Sind echt coole Bilder dabei nur die Auto+ Bike Bilder im Zeigt her...... nerven bisschen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2011)

Lecker  Gems Entrecote 













Zum Ochsenstuck 3, 7076 Parpan, Switzerland


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hmmmm, lecker. Gut das ich mir das jetzt erst morgens angucke und lieber gerade nen Joghurt schaufle als Abends, wo mit dann echt das Wasser im Munde zusammengelaufen wäre und wir nur trocken Brot und Sprudel ohne Geschmack im Haus haben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2011)

Das Essen sieht eigentlich viel zu schön aus um einfach so gefuttert zu werden


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

Das stimmt Bärbel  .... und ich wette Stefan hat es nicht nur einfach gefuttert, sondern mit einem gaaaanz leckeren Roten genossen . 

... oder vielleicht doch gefuttert  ?


----------



## cytrax (15. Oktober 2011)

14.50uhr der postmann kommt mir entgegen und ich freu mich wie ein schnitzel das die bestellung endlich da is 14.54uhr ich geh zur haustüre rein und KEIN SCHWEIN IS DA!!! 14.55uhr ich schaue in den briefkasten und 2 DHL zettel sind drin  und wieder warten


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem gestrigen opulenten Mal ging es dann doch mal an das Sportliche 

Am Morgen ging es erstmal gemütlich mit der Bahn nach oben 





erstmal die Aussicht geniessen 








zu früher Stunde schon unterwegs, Jack22001




und mzaskar




Anfangs war fahren noch etwas heikel 




weiter unten wurde es dann doch eher biken 








Rechtsfahrer war dann auch mit von der Partie








Und die Hauptdarsteller zum Schluss

Nicolai Bass (Bj 1998)




Helius AM (Bj 2011)




Helius AFR .... hat sich leider geziert und ist nicht zum Shooting angetreten


----------



## sepalot (15. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


>


 
geil geil geil love:)² ... wenn der Winter nicht weiter voranschreitet muss ich die nächstne Wochen glaub ich mal doch nen Tag oder zwei oder ...... noch da hin


----------



## mtblukas (15. Oktober 2011)

seaplot bist du das der den Cube in Motion Thread lamgelegt hat  ?

Ich habs aber dann doch geschafft die Bilder anzuschauen...nach 10min warten 

Achja ist das Rad-Quartier weit von dir weg?? Wir wollte dort auch mal hingehen


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

So Stefan,

dann mal die Eschenhahn Cuisine:

Hähnchenbrustfilet in einer Reduktion von Portwein mit geschwenkten Scharlotten und Weintrauben mit französischen Schwenkkartoffeln und Rosenkohl.





Hmmm .... hier war schon Halbzeit.




Dumme Kommentare kamen nur von der Seite "Du Ar%&*, wieso krieg ich nix ab ?"


----------



## Cortina (15. Oktober 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> 14.50uhr der postmann kommt mir entgegen und ich freu mich wie ein schnitzel das die bestellung endlich da is 14.54uhr ich geh zur haustüre rein und KEIN SCHWEIN IS DA!!! 14.55uhr ich schaue in den briefkasten und 2 DHL zettel sind drin  und wieder warten



...und was lernen wir daraus.....na......besser den Postman immer anhalten und fragen ob was dabei war 
Bei Euch werfen die wenigstens noch Karten ein, meiner ist hier schon zwei Wochen mit meiner Bestellung durch die Gegend gefahren 

@Jörg der Blick ist ja mal der Hammer


----------



## mzaskar (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube die Katze hat sich um den Rotwein gekümmert 

Achja, ich bin bestimmt mal wieder in Frankfurt ..... und esse gerne 

Eins habe ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (15. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> seaplot bist du das der den Cube in Motion Thread lamgelegt hat  ?
> 
> Ich habs aber dann doch geschafft die Bilder anzuschauen...nach 10min warten
> 
> Achja ist das Rad-Quartier weit von dir weg?? Wir wollte dort auch mal hingehen


 
ich kann mich an nix erinner 

Radquartier geht schon von der Entfernung: http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Ba...10lBAShRzFZl1ElSiyE3Q&vpsrc=6&mra=ls&t=h&z=11


----------



## mtblukas (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja wir würden halt 2 einhalb stunden fahren...lohnt sich das?


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Katze hat sich um den Rotwein gekümmert



Ehm.... jetzt wo Du es erwähnst ... wo ist eigentlich der Wein hin ??? Siraaaaaaaah ....???


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ehm.... jetzt wo Du es erwähnst ... wo ist eigentlich der Wein hin ??? Siraaaaaaaah ....???


 
 Der Blick ist ja mal genial eingefangen......

Al Capone hätte es nicht besser gekonnt.


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Im oberen Teil sieht die Strecke ja schon eher ungemütlich aus  Und Rechtsfahrer dann noch mit kurzer Adidas Turnhose .... Respekt 
Das Nico Bass ist ja ein scharfes Teil 

*@Sirrah73 *
Coole Katze  Sieht aus, als wäre sie der Chef im Haus


----------



## cytrax (16. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...und was lernen wir daraus.....na......besser den Postman immer anhalten und fragen ob was dabei war
> Bei Euch werfen die wenigstens noch Karten ein, meiner ist hier schon zwei Wochen mit meiner Bestellung durch die Gegend gefahren




Jaaa das nächste mal halt ich ihn an. Aber hätte er sich ja denken können als ich mitm Bike von der Arbeit kam^^Er kennt mich ja  

o0 2 Wochen??? Das is böse  Jetzt hab ich halt nur ein Problem, sau geiles Bike Wetter aber ich kann ja nicht nur mit nem 22er Kettenblatt fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (16. Oktober 2011)

Gib du mir dein 22er Blatt und bekommst dafür meine Mandelentzündung. Die macht auch viel Spaß bei den letzten Sonnenzuckungen.


----------



## cytrax (16. Oktober 2011)

Na da ham wir beider die Arschkarte gezogen  

Wollte heute schrauben und basteln da mein LD4 Bausatz auch gekommen wäre wenn ich die Post nicht verpasst hätte


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh jetzt biken  Tschüüüs


----------



## cytrax (16. Oktober 2011)

Boa du bist gemein  Viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## andi_tool (16. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt biken  Tschüüüs



Ich war biken


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Wieder da  Hab sogar paar Bilder


----------



## cytrax (16. Oktober 2011)

Na dann her damit


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Schau sie gerade durch


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2011)

Im Tal hatte die Sonne wohl keine Chance gegen den Nebel  In der Heide herrschte dafür Sonne im Überfluss, was sogleich zu einem Sonnenbad genutzt wurde 





Bevor die Bikes einen Sonnenbrand bekommen wurde aber auch noch etwas Abwärts gefahren. Der ursprünglich anviesierte Trail nach Churwalden wurde verworfen. Dafür wurde die Alternativroute gewählt. Zwischen der Alp Stätz und Parpan findet sich ein wunderschöner Waldtrail, genau richtig für einen Sonntag  

Wer kurvt denn hier durch den Wald




Es ist der Jack22001 




und schon verschwindet er wieder in den Tiefen des Waldes




Zum Abschluss gab es noch etwas Sonne für die Biker, 
Jack220011 vor dem Rothorn




und Mzaskar mit einem bekannten Schweizer Getränk 




Insgesamt zwei tolle Tage in einer fantastischen Bikeregion. Tschüss Heide bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2011)

Bin ganz fasziniert von deinen Bildern  Gut, dass ihr das Wetter noch mal genutzt habt  War bestimmt das letzte Mal Graubünden für dieses Jahr... zumindest mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Oktober 2011)

nice


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Oktober 2011)

!


----------



## sepalot (16. Oktober 2011)

hallo mr. zaskar, wenn du so weiter machst, werd ich doch die schweiz heimsuchen müssen


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist erstmal fertig. Nächstes WE machen die meisten Bahnen zu. Dann heisst es warten bis Juni


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Oktober 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> hallo mr. zaskar, wenn du so weiter machst, werd ich doch die schweiz heimsuchen müssen



Ist das 'ne Drohung  ? Denk dran mein lieber Sepi, die Schweizer sind langsam aber wehrhaft  ... *duck und wech*


----------



## sepalot (16. Oktober 2011)

schade  ... aber dann bleibt zeit für die planung


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

Einfach mal ein paar Action Bilder, nichts Weltbewegendes, aber wenisgtens haben wir die Sonne nochmal so richtig ausgenutzt 





















Fail 





Win 





































Auch die kleinen sind dabei 

















Viel Spaß beim anschauen...Ok das macht kein Sinn 

Tschüss


----------



## buschhase (16. Oktober 2011)

Und im Hintergrund passt Papa auf die ganz kleinen auf?


----------



## barbarissima (16. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt ist erstmal fertig. Nächstes WE machen die meisten Bahnen zu. Dann heisst es warten bis Juni


 
Du darfst dem Sepi ruhig dazusagen, dass es auch in der Schweiz die Option gibt, einen Berg hochzupedalieren  

Vier Mal Schweiz vor Juni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (16. Oktober 2011)

genau - ihr braucht kein detail auslassen


----------



## mtblukas (16. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Und im Hintergrund passt Papa auf die ganz kleinen auf?



So siehts aus 

Die haben doch Sonntags eh nix zu tun, da kann man sich schonmal anschauen was wir so bauen


----------



## fatz (17. Oktober 2011)

ein paar bilder vom der tour am samstag mit den herren ingoshome, cos75 und lars (wie der hier heisst weiss ich gar ned):

(alle bilder nicht von mir)




















und komm mir jetzt ja keiner mit topomobbing und so


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

schick, wo ist das? gerne auch per PN ....


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. Oktober 2011)

*Hoppela*


----------



## buschhase (17. Oktober 2011)

haha, wie krass - man sieht sogar trotz Google und Helm das erstaunte und ungläubige Gesicht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. Oktober 2011)

da sieht man wieder,alles hat Grenzen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2011)

mal was buntes


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Oktober 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> mal was buntes



Ja  ... also wer Dich nicht im Wald sieht ...


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2011)

*Hallo Lukas*


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2011)

*@mzaskar*
Cooles Muster*  *


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Oktober 2011)

Lukas,

auch von Tina und mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag .


----------



## Cortina (18. Oktober 2011)

*  Buon Compleanno Luca  *


----------



## andi_tool (18. Oktober 2011)

noch einer, der im Oktober Geburtstag hat..... Und er ist auch Waage...

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Lukas...

Und immer genug Grip unter den Rädern


----------



## dusi__ (18. Oktober 2011)

alles gute zum schlüpftag


----------



## mzaskar (18. Oktober 2011)

Happy Börsday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (18. Oktober 2011)

*Hy Lukas.

Auch von mir alles Gute zum 
Viel schöne  
Und immer nen lockeren Trail vor den Rädern 

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## BIKESTARR (18. Oktober 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## cytrax (18. Oktober 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LUKAS*


----------



## xerto (18. Oktober 2011)

alles gute zum geburtstag auch von mir 



steht die party heute um 8 bei dir noch? und wir sind alle eingeladen?


----------



## buschhase (18. Oktober 2011)

Alles Gute.
Will doch hoffen, dass die Party steht, sonst muss ich den Facebook-Leuten wieder absagen ... 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2011)

*Soderle, die Torte ist auch fertig* 



*Dann bis um 8:00 *​ 
*Edit: Die Torte wurde noch mal neu gebacken, weil der Buschhase eine recht lebhafte Fantasie hat *​


----------



## buschhase (18. Oktober 2011)

Ist die Anordnung der Kerze und der 2 Kirschen gewollt zweideutig? Oder bin ich mal wieder der einzige, der das so versteht/sieht?


----------



## xerto (18. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ist die Anordnung der Kerze und der 2 Kirschen gewollt zweideutig? Oder bin ich mal wieder der einzige, der das so versteht/sieht?



lebhafte fantasie unser buschhase 

geh doch zur buschhäsin damit klär das und macht was draus.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2011)

Du bist der Einzige, der das so versteht  Schäm dich 
Habe noch mal eine neue Torte gebacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (18. Oktober 2011)

Hey...Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche  

Party is nich heute sondern am Samstag..also wer kann kann vorbei kommen  Und ne facebook Veranstaltung gibts auch ;D


----------



## buschhase (18. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> geh doch zur buschhäsin damit klär das und macht was draus.



Die Reaktion warn 2 beängstigend verdrehte Augen und ein großer Schwall an Luft der über die Stirn wandern durfte.
Ich hätts ihr vllt nicht direkt nachm Reinkommen zeigen sollen  (oder lags etwa an meiner laienhaften Skizze)
Gruß
Nico

tante edit sagt: Was gibbet Sonntag denn zu essen Lukas?


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Oktober 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Und ne facebook Veranstaltung gibts auch ;D



Super, ich hab die mal als öffentliche Veranstaltung reingestellt. Schon 6537 Zusagen .


----------



## mtblukas (18. Oktober 2011)

Geil. das gibt ne Party


----------



## mtblukas (18. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> tante edit sagt: Was gibbet Sonntag denn zu essen Lukas?



??? Ein Müsliriegen während der Tour?? An was denkst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (18. Oktober 2011)

Ach, ich meinte natürlich Samstag


----------



## mtblukas (18. Oktober 2011)

Grillen


----------



## cytrax (18. Oktober 2011)

Steak - 5cm dick - 700g - medium - meersalz, pfeffer grob - grillkartoffel - sour cream - gegrilltes baguette

Dafür würd ich jetzt sterben


----------



## mtblukas (18. Oktober 2011)

Gibts leider erst samstag  OK so luxeriös werden unsere Steaks glaub ich net


----------



## fatz (19. Oktober 2011)

@lukas:
auch von mir noch alles gute!!

noch ein bissl was zu anschauen, das video vom samstag:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/30744487"]bavarian indian summer biking on Vimeo[/ame]
ist eher etwas beschaulich geworden, aber es war auch recht entspannt.


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Oktober 2011)

Nett


----------



## fatz (19. Oktober 2011)

nett ist die kleine schwester von sch....


----------



## xerto (19. Oktober 2011)

toller video fatz 

hab mich nicht getraut geiler video zu sagen, wer weß was du dann zu mir sagst fatz


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Oktober 2011)

*der Schnee ist angekommen, darf gar nicht raus schauen
Die aussichten waren besser








*


----------



## dusi__ (20. Oktober 2011)

gut das er n helm auf hat, nur schade das er ihn nicht im gesicht hilft.  
 das schreit nachm zahnarzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Oktober 2011)

bei beiden Fotos schießt mir das selbe Wort durchs Hirn:










*"Flachlegen"


*Grüße
LittleBoomer​


----------



## fatz (20. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> toller video fatz



thnx


> hab mich nicht getraut geiler video zu sagen, wer weß was du dann zu mir sagst fatz


weiss ich auch grad ned, aber irgendwas grobes waer mir sicher eingefallen


----------



## Languste (20. Oktober 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> gut das er n helm auf hat, nur schade das er ihn nicht im gesicht hilft.
> das schreit nachm zahnarzt


 
Wie, gut das er nen Helm auf hat.
Schade finde ich, dass SIE nen Helm auf hat


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Oktober 2011)

Die hört beim fahren Musik?


----------



## tomaol (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich  auch


----------



## buschhase (20. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich allein unterwegs bin, hör ich auch Musik dabei. Besonders bei Solo-Nachttouren durchs Dickicht - da muss ich mich ablenken 
Was hört ihr denn so beim fahren?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## tomaol (20. Oktober 2011)

oder vor  Angst im  dunklen


----------



## dusi__ (20. Oktober 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Was hört ihr denn so beim fahren?




wenns mal berg auf länger geht und man kein bock mehr hat :

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puw1Mh08Cak"]Eye of the Tiger ( Original ) ][HD]      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## BIKESTARR (20. Oktober 2011)

Das ist cool
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wL4F2Ss_fA"]Lautsprecher X-Mini 2 - MP3 Stereo-Musik am Fahrrad P7 LED - X-Mini II speaker      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (20. Oktober 2011)

tomaol schrieb:


> oder vor  Angst im  dunklen



Hey, so Wald bei Nacht is eben unheimlich


----------



## barbarissima (20. Oktober 2011)

Bei meinem ersten Nightride war ich hinterher ein nervliches Wrack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... und schockgefrostet


----------



## idworker (21. Oktober 2011)

take it easy.....wer steht schon Nachts im Wald hinterm Baum und wartet bis ein Biker kommt, der eh nichts dabei hat.....


----------



## jan84 (21. Oktober 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> bei beiden Fotos schießt mir das selbe Wort durchs Hirn:
> 
> "Flachlegen"
> 
> ...



Wenigstens scheint ne Gebrauchsanleitung auf Ihr drauf zu sein ...




> take it easy.....wer steht schon Nachts im Wald hinterm Baum und wartet bis ein Biker kommt, der eh nichts dabei hat.....



Zwischen zwei Birken könntes ne Hexe sein... 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## andi_tool (21. Oktober 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> take it easy.....wer steht schon Nachts im Wald hinterm Baum und wartet bis ein Biker kommt, der eh nichts dabei hat.....




Bärbel ist ja auch kein Biker.... ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> take it easy.....wer steht schon Nachts im Wald hinterm Baum und wartet bis ein Biker kommt, der eh nichts dabei hat.....


 
Vielleicht ein lang gesuchter Massenmörder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomaol (21. Oktober 2011)

Das muß  ich auch mal machen.
So hat  danach einen  Grund,  mal wider eine zu  heben

Zum runter  kommen. Ist ja  klar.

Dazu  gleich  mal.
Ich brauch  dann  ja  Lampen.
Was  nehme  ich da für  einen  schmalen Taler?

Mfg. Tom


----------



## Milan0 (21. Oktober 2011)

Suchfunktion?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8802216&postcount=326


----------



## fatz (21. Oktober 2011)

tomaol schrieb:


> Ich brauch  dann  ja  Lampen.
> Was  nehme  ich da für  einen  schmalen Taler?


das:
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ssc-p7-3-mode-900-lumen-led-headlamp-bike-light-set-4-18650-50947

viel licht fuer wenig geld


----------



## tomaol (21. Oktober 2011)




----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2011)

Die habe ich  Sehr empfehlenswert für das Geld


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenigstens scheint ne Gebrauchsanleitung auf Ihr drauf zu sein ...


----------



## fatz (21. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Die habe ich  Sehr empfehlenswert für das Geld



ja. hab eine sehr aehnliche (du auch). mehr licht kriegst fuer  das geld im moment nirgens.


----------



## Languste (21. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenigstens scheint ne Gebrauchsanleitung auf Ihr drauf zu sein ...
> 
> 
> Fuer sowas benoetigt MANN keine Gebrauchsanleitung
> ...


----------



## Dave-o (21. Oktober 2011)

*Wenns noch a bisserl wärmer wär, dann würd ich direkt nochmal beim großen Eis-Imperium vorbeischauen....

*


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Oktober 2011)

So,

ein ereignisreicher Tag geht zu Ende:

1.) Der rote Teufel und der schwarze Blitz haben haben Cube Nachwuchs bekommen. In den "Farben" Grau und Weiss mit 140/150 FW glänzt es neben den beiden AMS 125 
2.) Seit heute haben wir die Schlüssel zu unserem Haus . Ein echt tolles Gefühl in seinen eigenen 4 Wänden zu stehen. Gott sei Dank müssen wir nicht so viel selber machen wie der arme Guido. Bei den 2 linken Händen die ich habe, würd das auch nix werden .

Jetzt sind wir geschafft und müssen gleich auf den Tag anstossen.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (21. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Seit heute haben wir die Schlüssel zu unserem Haus



*Gratulation..tolle Sache für Euch zwei.*


----------



## buschhase (21. Oktober 2011)

Hübsche Sache  Dann macht es euch da mal gemütlich und lasst, wenn es wohnlich ist, ein paar Fotos folgen.

Gruß
nico


----------



## mtblukas (21. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ein ereignisreicher Tag geht zu Ende:
> 
> ...



Was für ein Bike  

Stereo? Zeig doch mal Bilder  Oder hast du es noch nich?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ..Seit heute haben wir die Schlüssel zu unserem Haus . Gruß aus Eschenhahn


 Glückwunsch!


----------



## fatz (21. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Seit heute haben wir die Schlüssel zu unserem Haus . Gruß aus Eschenhahn



ihr habt also jetzt sozusagen einen neuen eschenhuehnerstall 

viel glueck mit der neue bude und den bikes


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2011)

*@Sirrah*
Das ist ja schöner als Weihnachten  Jedes für sich hätte den Tag ja schon zu einem Großereignis gemacht 
Glückwunsch zum neuen Heim und zu den Bikes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: Wann zieht ihr denn ein?


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke, danke euch allen für die Glückwünsche . 

Der Umzug ist erst Anfang Dezember ... ein paar Dinge müssen noch erledigt werden. Schönes Parkett wird noch verlegt und einene frischen Innenanstrich gibt es noch.

Ich hoffe ja mal trotzdem ein wenig Zeit zu finden, mein neues Stereo 2011er Team auszuführen (also nur ein neues Bike). Aber mein AMS werdet ihr auch noch oft genug sehen , ist nämlich auch nen klasse Radl.


----------



## Cortina (21. Oktober 2011)

*Willkommen im Stereo Club  und alles alles Gute für das neue Haus *auch wenn ich auf HAUS im Moment nicht gut zu sprechen bin 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke Guido ....

hier mal ein Bild von unserem neuen Heim 





Einiges wird noch gemacht, aber wir freuen uns wie Bolle .

Und vom Arbeitszimmer ist sogar der Feldberg im Blick .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Oktober 2011)

schon dekadent, wegen des Cube-Zuwachses gleich ein Haus zu kaufen

Glückwunsch !! Und viele schöne Stunden im neuen Heim und auf dem Bock.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Oktober 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> schon dekadent, wegen des Cube-Zuwachses gleich ein Haus zu kaufen



Was echt dekandent ist, ist das der Hobbykeller wo die Cubes stehen werden auch ne Fußbodenheizung hat ... nicht das die kalte Füße bekommen .


----------



## Route66 (21. Oktober 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Was echt dekandent ist, ist das der Hobbykeller wo die Cubes stehen werden auch ne Fußbodenheizung hat ... nicht das die kalte Füße bekommen .



ah, und da legst jetzt auch noch Parkett rein damit sie es schön wohnlich haben  

Bild vom Haus ist ja nett, aber: *wo bleibt das Bild vom Bike* ???

Gruß und Glückwunsch 
Marko


----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schick, das neue Heim  Und die Terasse ist auch groß genug für uns alle  
Ich habe mir auch schon das ein oder andere Mal eine Heizung in meinem Bikekeller gewünscht   Mich muss immer ein altersschwacher Heizlüfter vorm Erfrieren retten


----------



## Dave-o (22. Oktober 2011)

Wow, Glückwunsch euch beiden zum Haus und zum Zuwachs. Da habt ihr ja noch Platz im Garten für den eigenen Northshore


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2011)

sehr schickes Haus  

wünsche euch eine schöne Zeit darin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (22. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch


----------



## cytrax (22. Oktober 2011)

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM NEUEN HEIM!!! Und zum Stereo 

Ich hab auch was neues bekommen 






Platzangst Trail Tech Jacke und RAM Hose. Auf Bildern kommt das eher blau raus aber in wirklichkeit is sie eher türkis. Auf jeden Fall sehr geil  Die Jacke is hinten weit geschnitten und passt perfekt übern Bobbes. Außenhaut wasserdicht (habs vorgestern bei nem Platzregen getestet) und innenfutter is Mesh Gewebe.

Die Hose is auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen sack warm. hab nach 10Km einige Belüftungsöffnungen auf gemacht. Material is sehr robust und alles gut verarbeitet. Bundweite lässt sich mit klett links und rechts verstellen. Im Bund hinten sind Kleine Polster drin. Sehr bequem, nur das rascheln von dem Material is gewöhnungsbedürftig aber alles in allem  die Sachen.


----------



## buschhase (22. Oktober 2011)

Haus gefällt mir richtig gut. Müsst ihr noch viel Renovieren bzw. ausbessern? 

@crytax: Erzähl mal nach deiner ersten Ausfahrt paar Eindrücke von der RAM pls.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## cytrax (22. Oktober 2011)

Die Hose is der Hammer  An den Beinenden is sie bissl enger also schleift auch nix am Kettenblatt (das 44er kommt drotzdem bald weg undn bash ran) Es is aber auch ein Reißverschluss dran mit dem man ca 20cm das hosenbein weiter machen kann. Ich kann aber noch Detailbilder machen  

Ich muss dazu sagen die Hose is sau warm! Ich hab nach 10Km schon die Belüftungsoffnungen aufgerissen  dann wars angenehmer, aber nicht kalt! Also genau richtig^^ Mit dem Geraschel muss man halt noch klarkommen aber aufm Bike find ichs gar nicht so extrem. Nur wenn man normal läuft.


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir sind auch Packete gekommen!!!
Als erstes der neue Fox V2 Pilot. Super Helm.
Heute schon getestet. 
Außerdem eine Shamann Kefü. Die werde ich auch bald 
installieren. Bilder folgen


----------



## Friecke (24. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Heim und zum Bike.
Hört sich beides nach ner guten Wahl an.

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hey Mario altes Haus, schön von Dir zu hören
> 
> Grüße
> Guido





*Hi Guido.

Habe wie auch Du, etwas Zeit mit Renovieren zugebracht.

Hier bei den Vorbereitungen für die neue Küche





welche heut vor einer Woche aufgebaut wurde.

Naja, und ab Donnerstag ist erst mal Familienurlaub angesagt...
nach der Anstrengenden MTB freien Zeit.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2011)

Der arme Hammer, wird einfach so erwürgt


----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

*Dem ging es noch ganz gut. 

Zu der Zeit hatte ich in der Hammer-Hand noch meine Drähte drin.

So richtig zupacken war da nicht, nur Daumen, Zeige- und Mittelfinger haben da gewürgt...*


----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2011)

uiih, das ging gut, sieht aus als ob du ganz schön gewütet hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

*Ja, die Frau des Hauses wünschte sich den Backofen getrennt vom Kochfeld, somit mußte neue Energie in die Wände gezaubert werden.
Und so n Ofen brauch mit 3500 W an 230 V seine eigene Strippe.
In dem Zuge hab ich dann auch gleich noch n paar mehr Energiespender mehr Verbaut.*


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Oktober 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *J
> In dem Zuge hab ich dann auch gleich noch n paar mehr Energiespender mehr Verbaut.*



Also Mario, bei uns gibet auch noch dat ein oder andere zu basteln ... einfach vorbeikommen. Quasi Urlaub im Taunus .

Ok, ok ... hört sich nicht so verlockend an ....


----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

*


Sirrah73 schrieb:



			Also Mario, bei uns gibet auch noch dat ein oder andere zu basteln ... einfach vorbeikommen. Quasi Urlaub im Taunus .

Ok, ok ... hört sich nicht so verlockend an ....

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ja, glaub ich Euch gern.
Wenn es nicht so weit weg währ...
Aber ich kenn da noch welche, die ganz scharf drauf sind, mich mal wieder zu sehen...mein Chef und meine Kollegen 

*


----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

*Achso, alles Gute mit Eurem neuen Heim und natürlich auch mit Deinem neuen Stereo...*


----------



## cytrax (25. Oktober 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Und so n Ofen brauch mit 3500 W an 230 V seine eigene Strippe.
> *




Hö? Sind doch 400V Derhstrom


----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

*Jau, Markus, das Kochfeld schon.
Aber das kann nicht den Backofen steuern und der wiederum nicht das Kochfeld, da er eben 230 V, 50 Hz, 3500 W / 16A Abgesichert und einen mind. Kabelquerschnitt von 3 X 2,5mm² vordert.
Zumindest ist das bei AEG so, wenn die Teile einzeln zu erwerben sind.
So, nun aber genug der Küchenfachsimpelei.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## cytrax (25. Oktober 2011)

Wuhu der erste der bemerkt hat wie ich heiße  

Sorry hab überlesen das du das Kochfeld seperat haben willst^^.


----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

* war ganz einfach 

steht doch da, und Markus ist schneller geschrieben, als cytrax ins Textfeld kopiert.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Oktober 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *So, nun aber genug der Küchenfachsimpelei.*


 
 Ist ja auch wirklich "langweilig" 
In fast alles anderen Unterforen geht es schließlich um Verletzungen, Verwundungen - und/oder es sind Fotos von suizidalen MTB´lern eingestellt (Beuze, ich hoffe das Loch im Magen lies sich mittels Eierkuchen von innen flicken?) 
 Einsatz für´s Forum!

Ach ja - an die Bilder von Joerg auf dem Stereo muss ich mich erst gewöhnen...Glückwunsch auch von mir! 
Ich will den Beitrag mal nutzen - mich bei Euch vorerst für die herrliche Zeit hier zu bedanken. Ist so eine Art (länger befristete) Abmeldung.
Denke dieses Jahr wird es kein Foto- Session aus FFO vom Spuri mehr geben. 
Komme am 03.11. unters Skalpell (hihi da ist das  Thema wieder)
Wenn alles gut geht - wird es wohl im Frühjahr einen zarten (Wieder)Anfang geben. Ihr erkennt es dann an den Fotos mit dem Pferd....
Bis dahin wünsche ich Euche eine ge*** Zeit. 

Und wie sagte der Terminator: I´ll be back!  



So oder so .... 
Bis die Tage wünsche ich alles Kranken gute Genesung, allen Anderen Unfallfreie Ausfahrten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

*Na dann wünsch ich Dir mal alles Gute für Deine OP.
Du schafftst das schon...

Aber man kann ja hier auch vom Krankenbett aus Teilnehmen.
Hast ja nichts an den Augen und / oder den Händen. 
(ups, dafür gibts ja die Sprachsteuerung)

Und im Cube Talk kannst auch über alles andere Quatschen  wenn Du magst.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Cortina (25. Oktober 2011)

Spuri wir sind hier im Cube Talk, da ist alles erlaubt auch OP Fotos 

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück für die OP, lag ja dieses Jahr auch schon unterm Messer, ist halb so schlimm 

Mario, die ersten teile der Küche kommen am Freitag, dann gibts Kastanien vom Feuer und Glühwein 
Das Bild passt in etwa, an meinen Klamotten haftet aber Gott sei Dank schon etwas mehr Fliesenkleber 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (25. Oktober 2011)

Ja Mann o Mann Spuri, jetzt hast du mich aber richtig erschreckt  Ich renne hier im Kreis und warte, dass endlich mal wieder ein Bilderstory von dir kommt, und jetzt sowas  Aber mal unter uns....du hast uns jetzt so ausgehungert, von dir nehmen wir sogar OP-Fotos 

Ich drücke dir schon mal die Daumen  Halt die Ohren steif und sieh zu, dass du bald wieder aufs Rad kommst


----------



## fatz (25. Oktober 2011)

spuri, alles gute 
so langsam koennt ihr hier schon einen extra thread dafuer aufmachen. so wie die liteviller.
die haben jetzt einen lazarett-thread


----------



## beuze1 (25. Oktober 2011)

*JaSpuri,*


OIRAM schrieb:


> *aber man kann ja hier auch vom Krankenbett aus Teilnehmen.*


*so ne OP kann kein Grund sein sich hier gleich dünnzumachen,
obwohl Du ja noch etwas abnehmen wolltest.
Und als Harmonie Beauftragter hast Du in der kommenden dunklen kalten
Jahreszeit hier sicher genug zu tun, wenn sich die Jung's
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und
"das" Mädchen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sich nicht draußen austoben können.


Also Kopf hoch..
beuze*
.


----------



## OIRAM (25. Oktober 2011)

*


fatz schrieb:



			so langsam koennt ihr hier schon einen extra lazarett-thread aufmachen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


 so mit auswertung über die menge und schwere an verletzungen... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. Oktober 2011)

Daumen drück Spuri


----------



## xerto (25. Oktober 2011)

hi spuri...

erstmal alles gute für die op. iss ja nicht gefährlicher, als ein downhill mit fatz 


willst du nicht die bikefreie zeit nutzen uns alle die bilder zu zeigen, die zwar schon älter, aber noch unveröffentlicht sind?

frühling am brückenbogen in polen oder so etwas in der art...

bestimmt hast du noch geheime bestände..


und der winter ist lang, dunkel und kalt. und bilderlos 


also bitte überlege noch mal ..


----------



## fatz (25. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> die op. iss ja nicht gefährlicher, als ein downhill mit fatz


aeh??? hab ich irgendwas verpasst???


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Oktober 2011)

Oh weia Spuri,

Tina und ich drücken die Daumen für die OP und wünschen ganz schnelle Genesung. 

Und das Du ja mit Kommentaren hier weitermachst und das ein oder andere Bild aus 2011 (so ne Art Rückblick) kannst Du hier auch nochmal reinstellen.


----------



## Dave-o (26. Oktober 2011)

Alles Gute Spuri!!


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Oktober 2011)

Hey Spuri altes Haus,

ich wünsche Dir eine erfolgreiche OP und eine baldige Genesung. Ich habs ja dieses Jahr auch schon durch und am 30.11. kommt die Platte wieder raus.
Also: Was machen wir beide Hübschen denn im Dezember ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Friecke (26. Oktober 2011)

Spuri,
alles Gute auch von mir. Ich drücke die Daumen das alles glatt läuft und Du bald
wieder auf dem Damm bist. 
Zieh Dich aber bitte nicht ganz zurück und laß uns ab und zu wissen, wie es Dir geht.
Ältere Bilder oder Krankengeschichten gehen im "Talk" schließlich immer.

Viele Grüße,
Friecke


----------



## barbarissima (26. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *JaSpuri,*
> 
> *so ne OP kann kein Grund sein sich hier gleich dünnzumachen,*
> *obwohl Du ja noch etwas abnehmen wolltest.*
> ...


 
*Also ich denke mal ohne Harmoniebeauftragten, das geht ja mal gar nicht **

** Zum einen könnte der Spuri ja vielleicht auch während seines Krankenstandes, im Stadium fortschreitender Rekonvaleszens, ein wenig auf uns aufpassen, und für die Zeit, wo das gar nicht geht, braucht er eben einen Stellvertreter **

** Ich habe mir jetzt lange das Hirn zermatert, wer hier über genügend Autorität und Diplomatie, sowie Einfühlungsvermögen und eine freundliche und gerechte Persönlichkeit verfügt um das schwierige Amt des Vizeharmoniebeauftragten zu übernehmen **

** Nach Abwägung aller Kriterien blieb zum Schluss einer übrig, der eigentlich prädestiniert ist, unsere "Gute Seele" zu sein 

*


----------



## sepalot (26. Oktober 2011)

na da hoff ich doch, dass sich alle CUBE'ler, die sich im Lazarett-Zustand befinden bald wieder aufs Bike kommen!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Oktober 2011)

Tränen der Freude....danke Euch Allen für den lieben Zuspruch.

Da ich fast immer die Fotos zeitnah eingestellt habe, dürften Restbestände rar sein. Ich sehe was sich machen lässt.
Lesen werde ich Eure Beiträge mit Sicherheit weiterhin, da aber auch mein Ellenbogen aufgeschnippelt wird, wird es die erste Zeit mit dem Schreiben nix werden. Sobald ich wieder darf 
(wenn alles gut geht ca. 3-4 Wochen) werde ich meinen Job hier sofort wieder übernehmen. Der Typ (Vertreter) ist mir nicht ganz geheuer. 
Dezember...was machen wir im Dezember. Laufen? oder doch schon wieder biken? Lassen wir uns überraschen. Also noch mal Danke für Alles. Bin dann mal "unsichtbar".......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (27. Oktober 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich habe mir jetzt lange das Hirn zermatert, wer hier über genügend Autorität und Diplomatie, sowie Einfühlungsvermögen und eine freundliche und gerechte Persönlichkeit verfügt um das schwierige Amt des Vizeharmoniebeauftragten zu übernehmen
> Nach Abwägung aller Kriterien blieb zum Schluss einer übrig, der eigentlich prädestiniert ist, unsere Gute Seele zu sein*



*Liebste Bärbel, das ist jetzt aber zu viel des Guten.
Mich kannst Du doch nicht wirklich meinen.
Du hast mein innerstes Wesen zwar treffend erkannt und mich genau richtig 
eingeordnet, aber ob allen meine Art der Problemlösungen gutheißen mögen, ich weiß nicht ob ich als Gute Seele tauge..*
.
.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> * Gute Seele *


 
Und ich sage noch zu Bärbel - der Typ (Vertreter) ist mir nicht geheuer......

Liebe Kinder - bitte nicht nachmachen.....
Beuze


----------



## xerto (27. Oktober 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Mich kannst Du doch nicht wirklich meinen.
> Du hast mein innerstes Wesen zwar treffend erkannt und mich genau richtig
> eingeordnet, aber ob allen meine Art der Problemlösungen gutheißen mögen, ich weiß nicht ob ich als Gute Seele tauge..[/B]
> .
> .



also ich find, beuze ist die richtige person.

ich hab ne ganze liste von leuten die mal beuzes freundliche intervention wie auf dem video, brauchen könnten.  schick dir dann ne pn mit liste. 


und keiner aus diesem forum   na gut einer oder vielleicht zwei oder drei oder so..


also ich finde "beuze ist die richtige person."

beuze for president


----------



## andi_tool (27. Oktober 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> also ich find, beuze ist die richtige person.
> 
> ich hab ne ganze liste von leuten die mal beuzes freundliche intervention wie auf dem video, brauchen könnten.  schick dir dann ne pn mit liste.
> 
> ...



könnt' Ihr ihm das wirklich antun? Nicht das er dann nicht mehr zum Biken kommt....


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Oktober 2011)

Mal was anderes ... wo treiben sich eigentlich Kubitix und Wildweibchen rum  ? Lange nichts mehr von den beiden gehört / gesehen


----------



## barbarissima (27. Oktober 2011)

Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2011)

Werden sich doch nicht im neuen Heim verlaufen haben


----------



## barbarissima (28. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem neuen Heim ist doch der Sirrah  Oder hat der Kubi auch was Neues


----------



## mzaskar (28. Oktober 2011)

Dann habe ich da wohl etwas verwechselt  

Kaum fährt man fremd verliert man(n) den Überblick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (28. Oktober 2011)

Kubi und Wildweibchen haben auch was neues 

In dem Heim kann man sich sogar verlaufen


----------



## cytrax (28. Oktober 2011)

Will mir auch einer ein Haus bauen?


----------



## Cortina (28. Oktober 2011)

Falsches Thema Markus 

Grüße
Guido...bin dann mal weg, um halb neun kommen die ersten Teile der neuen Küche und der Ofen


----------



## cytrax (28. Oktober 2011)

Schade  Dann dreh ich mal noch ne Runde. Is grad so schön matschig 

Harr harr, Männer oder Frauenküche? Da gibts groooooße Unterschiede


----------



## dusi__ (28. Oktober 2011)

er hat "ofen" geschrieben. das ist für mich ein eindeutiges zeichen einer damen küche 

ich wüsste damit nix anzufangen .ich kann nur meinen kühlschrank befüllen und entleeren


----------



## cytrax (28. Oktober 2011)

Ofen is nix für Männer. Da muss ein offener Grill rein, mit richtig Feuer und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (28. Oktober 2011)

9Erstmal Gute Besserung an Spuri.
Eben aus Mallorca zurückgekommen. Wunderschön.
Noch ein bisschen schönes Wetter vor dem langen Winter.
Und mit einer BIKE verging die Zeit während des Fluges wie im Flug .

Und jetzt ein paar Fotos
Schöne Landschaft











Noch von einer alten Tour





Habe ein Videoprojekt vor von einem Hometrail. In Zukunft kommen aber
auch noch einige Fotos 

Hier mal der neue Fox V2












Und hier mal in Action. Trägt sich super 
Qualität is nurn bissl schlecht wegen Serienaufnahme





Zum Schluss noch eine Frage:
Ich möchte meine Bremse tauschen. 
Zur Auswahl steht 
-Shimano Saint
-Avid Elixir 9
-Avid Code R
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Werde in den nächsten Tagen auch die Kettenführung einbauen.

Gruß
BIKESTARR


----------



## cytrax (29. Oktober 2011)

Nimm die Code R  Ich bin die vor kurzem gefahren und muss sagen die is einfach geil


----------



## Cortina (29. Oktober 2011)

Die Code ist schon lecker aber für ein Stereo finde ich sie fast schon etwas überdimensioniert außer das Systemgewicht liegt bei über 120kg 

Hab die CR die wohl jetzt der 9 entspricht und bin zufrieden.

Im übrigen haben wir jetzt richtig Feuer in Küche, saß gestern schon wie Tom Hanks in Cast Away davor "Ich habe Feuer gemacht" 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## cytrax (29. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Im übrigen haben wir jetzt richtig Feuer in Küche, saß gestern schon wie Tom Hanks in Cast Away davor "Ich habe Feuer gemacht"
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Also doch ne Männerküche  So bin dann mal weg 12uhr abfahrt nach München. FC Bayern - Nürnberg


----------



## Cortina (29. Oktober 2011)

Wann kommste wieder?

Mit *"Ich bin dann mal weg"* musste vorsichtig sein hier im Cube Forum 

Viel Spaß.


----------



## cytrax (29. Oktober 2011)

Hehe danke  ok dann sag ichs mal so: Bei nem München Sieg werd ich wohl spät nach hause kommen und bei ner Niederlage gehts direkt nachm Spiel zurück. Da aber ne Niederlage unmöglich is, wirds spät 

PS: Nächste Woche UUUUUUUUUUURRLAAAAAAAAAUUUUBBBBB


----------



## barbarissima (29. Oktober 2011)

*@BIKESTARR*
Von der Seite sieht Malle richtig sympatisch aus


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> gestern schon wie Tom Hanks in Cast Away davor "Ich habe Feuer gemacht"



Hast Du da auch so ein lustiges Baströckchen angehabt und bist im Kreis brusttrommelnd ums Feuer getanzt ?

Dann bitte Fotooooooos


----------



## cytrax (29. Oktober 2011)




----------



## schrauber-1 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo! 
Ich verkaufe meinen Fritzz Rahhmen in 18 Zoll. Farbe White Coca.
Ist schon auf Boost VAlve Dämpfer umgerüstet.
Wer Interresse hat bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Oktober 2011)

Hope M4


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Oktober 2011)

Heute: Ikea, Obi, Im ganzen Haus fürs Malern alles abgeklebt ... puh, jetzt reicht es für heute. 

MOrgen und die nächsten Tage wird dann gepinselt. Also, leider kein lustiges Biken


----------



## Cortina (29. Oktober 2011)

Neeee doch kein Baströckchen aber das mit dem Tanzen passte schon nach all dem Glühwein und Kastanien die wir heute auf dem Feuer gemacht haben 

Jörg, morgen gehts für uns zu Ikea, da ist "Bau Auszeit Tag", dachte ich auch nie, dass ich mal zu Ikea fahre um mich zu entspannen 
Euch viel Spaß beim Streichen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## andi_tool (29. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Neeee doch kein Baströckchen aber das mit dem Tanzen passte schon nach all dem Glühwein und Kastanien die wir heute auf dem Feuer gemacht haben
> 
> Jörg, morgen gehts für uns zu Ikea, da ist "Bau Auszeit Tag", dachte ich auch nie, dass ich mal zu Ikea fahre um mich zu entspannen
> Euch viel Spaß beim Streichen
> ...



Guido, bekommt Deine Frau die Kreditkarte morgen?


----------



## Cortina (29. Oktober 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Guido, bekommt Deine Frau die Kreditkarte morgen?



Jepp, besser ist das wenn sie darauf aufpasst, ich geb sonst sicher wieder zu viel Geld aus


----------



## buschhase (29. Oktober 2011)

Einfach mitm Smart hinfahrn. Dann kann man auch nicht soviel kaufen .)


----------



## cytrax (30. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen  4:0 Für München, also wurde es spät


----------



## Dave-o (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute, hab gerade ein Angebot fÃ¼r ne Marta Baujahr 08 bekommen (110â¬ fÃ¼r 180/180), wÃ¼rdet ihr die umbedingt zugunsten einer 09er ausschlagen (oder ner M4) oder sind die bekannten Probleme garnicht so gravierend wie sie hier immer so dargestellt werden?!
Viele GrÃ¼Ãe, David


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Oktober 2011)

Heutige tagesbilanz .... 3 Räume gestrichen. Nicht gerade viel, aber das Licht ist mittlerweile schnell weg. 

Naja, morgen geht's weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

Go Sirrah go  

Oder wie der Schweizer sagt

Hopp Sirrah hopp


----------



## Cortina (31. Oktober 2011)

Glückwunsch Jörg 

Unter welchem Namen bist Du eigentlich im Obi Forum angemeldet 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Jörg
> 
> Unter welchem Namen bist Du eigentlich im Obi Forum angemeldet
> 
> ...



Bob der Baumeister  Euch allen viel Spaß beim Häusle bauen ich dreh ne Hausrunde am Härtsfeldsee. Bilder wirds keine geben da Sichtweite nur 100m (verdammter Nebel)


----------



## Cortina (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie Sichtweite 100m 

Schönstes Wetter 23 Grad und Urlaub bis Ende November 

OK Ok, ich geh wieder Rigipsplatten kleben 

Makus, glaub Beuze hat Dich im Motion Fred bei der Alianzarena fotografiert 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Oktober 2011)

Oh man,

17 °C, Sonne pur, Wälder in den schönsten Farben ... heute Urlaub, morgen Feiertag ..... nein, nein, nein .... ich muss tapfer bleiben und streichen und Garten machen und renovieren .....


----------



## mzaskar (31. Oktober 2011)

ich Feuer dich an  nieder mit dem Bikediktat, es lebe die Farbrolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (1. November 2011)

Komm wir tauschen das Wetter Jörg  Ich bekomm deine 17°C und Sonne und du bekommst meine 7°C und Nebel den ganzen Tag 

Aber ich war trotzdem ne Runde unterwegs. Die Klamotten machens halt^^ Aber die Platzangst RAM is schon gut warm, da musst auch bei den 7°C noch alle Lüfter aufmachen  Hier mal meine Runde von heute:

http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Donauw%C3%B6rther+Str.%2FB16&daddr=H%C3%A4rtsfeldsee&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=48.66217,10.467911&spn=0.171887,0.391045&sll=48.643118,10.49572&sspn=0.171952,0.391045&geocode=FYjf5QIdlEehAA%3BFfRW5wIdfFeeACmR94TswTqZRzHwHgf0PP0fKg&vpsrc=6&mra=dme&mrsp=0&sz=12&t=h&z=12

EDIT: muss mir mal den Wahlberg genauer anschauen


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. November 2011)

Na, wenigsten war es gestern eher nebelig und kein echtes Bike Wetter. Das hat das Renovieren etwas angenehmer gemacht.

Hat sich aber auch gelohnt.

OG klar - alles gestrichen, Teppich grundgereinigt, der Rest geputzt und gewienert.
UG klar - alles gestrichen, geputz und gewienert
EG - Das Parkett gedeiht, 3/4 vom Kaminzimmer sind schon verlegt. Sieht bombe aus . Satkabel ist verlegt, Küche hat erste Grundreinigung erhalten (obwohl ich da noch ein7zweimal drüber gehen werde).

Ende der Woche ist das Parkett fertig verlegt  und wir können dann alles für uns machbare streichen. Die Galeriewände macht aber mal der Meister. Muss ja inner eingrüstet werden  und der böse Kork muss von 2 Wänden runter. Darf auch der Meister machen . 
So, wenn alles klappt ist die Hütte schon Ende November bezugsfertig. Wären dann 3 Wochen unter Zeitplan .

Uch. im Garten müssen wir auch noch was machen ... quasi den WInterfest kriegen. Naja ... wird sehrwahrscheinlich wieder nix mit biken das Wochenende . Aber dann ... 

Grüße aus Eschenhahn / und bald Görsroth


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2011)

Mein Garten wird nie winterfest gemacht und im nächsten Jahr wird es trotzdem wieder schön bunt 
Mit anderen Worten: Schwing deinen Hintern aufs Rad und lass den Garten


----------



## sepalot (2. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schwing deinen Hintern aufs Rad und lass den Garten



  ... genau


----------



## beuze1 (2. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Aber ich war trotzdem ne Runde unterwegs. *Die Klamotten machens halt*^^ Aber die Platzangst RAM is schon gut warm, da musst auch bei den 7°C noch alle Lüfter aufmachen





cytrax schrieb:


> Mir gehts heut ähnlich nach der Tour von gestern. Mein Hals is voll am kratzen und ich bekomm kaum Luft



Du bist aber auch ein zartele..


----------



## gotobike (2. November 2011)

Hallo aus der Schweiz,
bin neu hier im Cube-Forum, da ich seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Hyde SL 2011 bin.
Ich wollte noch ein SL mit Alfine-Nabe und musste darum erstmals über einen Online-Shop bestellen. Nun ist die Maschine montiert und die erste Testfahrt gemacht. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Kette zu stark gespannt ist, da beim Drehen der Kurbel von Hand ein Rattern zu spüren ist. Spiel mitte Kettenrad und Ritzel etwa 5 mm. 
Leider konnte ich in der Bedienungsanleitung und bei Cube Tech Support keine Hilfe finden. Tretlager lösen und Excenter so drehen, dass die Kette entspannt wird ist mir klar, aber ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Angaben zu Einstellwerten wie Anzugsmoment der beiden Schrauben der Klemmung und Kettenspiel.
Wer kann mir vielleicht auch Erfahrungswerte liefern.
Besten Dank im Voraus.
Gruss
Pascal


----------



## cytrax (3. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch ein zartele..




Natürlich  Beim Bund war ich anderes gewöhnt. Da wars immer schön warm bei Frau Oberfeldwebel  

Ich mag halt Kälte ned...wenn jeden Tag in der Arbeit 40°C+ (normal) bis 60°C+ (im Sommer) hast, da bist Kälte nimmer gewohnt. 

Für alles gibts Klamotten, nur für die kalte Luft halt ned


----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2011)

gotobike schrieb:


> Hallo aus der Schweiz,
> bin neu hier im Cube-Forum, da ich seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Hyde SL 2011 bin.
> Ich wollte noch ein SL mit Alfine-Nabe und musste darum erstmals über einen Online-Shop bestellen. Nun ist die Maschine montiert und die erste Testfahrt gemacht. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Kette zu stark gespannt ist, da beim Drehen der Kurbel von Hand ein Rattern zu spüren ist. Spiel mitte Kettenrad und Ritzel etwa 5 mm.
> Leider konnte ich in der Bedienungsanleitung und bei Cube Tech Support keine Hilfe finden. Tretlager lösen und Excenter so drehen, dass die Kette entspannt wird ist mir klar, aber ich hätte gerne noch ein paar Angaben zu Einstellwerten wie Anzugsmoment der beiden Schrauben der Klemmung und Kettenspiel.
> ...



Bei Trickstuff sind es 3Nm, sollte bei dir genau so sein...


----------



## cytrax (3. November 2011)

Adidas kauft Five Ten für 25 Mio USD. Schweinerei!!! Jetzt bekommen die geilsten Bikeschuhe 3 Streifen


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. November 2011)

Hab nix gegen Adidas. Habe auch Adidas Schuhe im mom und bin sehr 
zufrieden. Jacke ect. hab ich auch. Aber warum magst kein Adidas bzw.
die Streifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (3. November 2011)

Weil die Streifen auf den 5/10 schei$$e aussehen würden  Ich mag Adidas im allgemeinen nicht. Das einzige was ich von denen hab sind meine Bayern Trikots. Lass mal hoffen das die keine Streifen drauf machen...ich geh mal Schuhe bestellen


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL_26bEpYhU"]Epic downhill mountain bike race - Red Bull 5000 Down      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Mir gefällts


----------



## buschhase (3. November 2011)

Wenn man die Streifen noch sieht, werden die Schuhe nicht richtig genutzt 

Spaß beiseite - wen juckts? ^^


----------



## jan84 (4. November 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Hi Leute, hab gerade ein Angebot für ne Marta Baujahr 08 bekommen (110 für 180/180), würdet ihr die umbedingt zugunsten einer 09er ausschlagen (oder ner M4) oder sind die bekannten Probleme garnicht so gravierend wie sie hier immer so dargestellt werden?!
> Viele Grüße, David


Falls es noch aktuell ist :
Die ab 2009er Marta ist deutlich besser als die vorherige. Leg dann lieber noch 100 Euro drauf und kauf eine "aktuelle". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. November 2011)

Sagt mal, sucht jemand von euch noch einen Mitstreiter für sein Winterpokalteam? Hätte noch ein paar Beine anzubieten 

Grüße Christian


----------



## cytrax (6. November 2011)

Die würden mich mal fürn Sommer interessieren  (nicht zum biken^^)


----------



## Cortina (6. November 2011)

Ich hatte mal die Vorgänger 






Ist ganz witzig solange der Untergrund schön eben ist und nicht steinig 

Eventl. sind die neuen mit ein wenig Sohle besser.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## cytrax (6. November 2011)

Sind se bequem?  Ich fand die witzig, hab die irgendwo schon mal gesehn und dacht mir fürn sommer wären die ganz praktisch.


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. November 2011)

sieht lustig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. November 2011)

Extrem bequem, Du wirst nur überall seltsam angeschaut


----------



## barbarissima (6. November 2011)

Kein Wunder, so wie die Dinger aussehen


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. November 2011)

Sehen sich irgendwie ähnlich:


----------



## cytrax (6. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Extrem bequem, Du wirst nur überall seltsam angeschaut


Egal, hauptsache bequem


----------



## barbarissima (6. November 2011)

Jetzt ist mir schlecht


----------



## mzaskar (6. November 2011)

ich habe welche ohne Zehen, der Schuh ist aus Neoprene und mit Kevlarsohle ... perfekt auch zum Schlafsack im Winter oder als Hüttenschuh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## St0Rm (9. November 2011)

ICh wollt hier nur mal die Frage reinstellen, ob jemand zufällig real-bilder des 2012er Stereo SL hat?

Gruß,
der Sebbo


----------



## Dave-o (9. November 2011)

*Danke Jan* für deine Antwort!! Ich fand das Angebot preislich attraktiv, aber die eine Stressbremse gegen eine andere zu tauschen, macht halt wenig Sinn (So ist das manchmal mit dem Kaufrausch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
Jetzt ists ne Avid geworden, gibts dann bald im 'Zeigt her eure'-Fred zusehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hab im Mom leider doofe Vorlesungszeiten und komme kaum zum Rollen bei Tageslicht. 
Dafür ist eine alte Liebe in 20 Zoll wieder etwas aufgeflammt. 

Bei den Schuhen halte ich die *Leder*variante von *Bikestarr *für bedeutend langlebiger als diese Neoprendinger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Viele Grüße an alle die dem Wetter trotzen, die Renovieren oder sich schnell vor der nächsten Saison kurieren müssen!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. November 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Viele Grüße an alle die dem Wetter trotzen, die Renovieren oder sich schnell vor der nächsten Saison kurieren müssen!!


 
Danke! OP überstanden - am 14.11. Fäden ziehen......
Und als Tipp von mir:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a709/ice-spiker-304-spikes-26-x-210.html
Der Winter kommt bestimmt!  Und nachher geht die Sucherei wieder los.....bis später, muss mich nieder machen....


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. November 2011)

Dave-o schrieb:


> *Viele Grüße an alle die* dem Wetter trotzen, *die Renovieren* oder sich schnell vor der nächsten Saison kurieren *müssen*!!



 Danke  und Gruß zurück 

PS: Hallo Spuri, schön von Dir kurz zu hören. Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine eh Pedale !


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2011)

2,1 is aber ganz schön schmal .. .... preis is natürlich verlockend ... 


GUTE GENESUNG , spuri !!!!! lg , k.


----------



## xerto (10. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> 2,1 is aber ganz schön schmal .. .... preis is natürlich verlockend ..



2.1 ist mehr als ausreichend..

ich fahre die schon seit letzter saison. auf eis hundertprozent alles andere is eher schwierig mit den ice reifen. 

aber eis fahren macht spass. ich war damit auf einem zugefrorenen see und habe sogar mit der vr bremse gebremst weil ich nicht glauben wollte, das es glatt ist so sicher fahren die spikes.  

dann bin ich abgestiegen um zu schauen ob es wirklich glatt ist und ich lag auf der nase. 

irgenwie komisch: um den see verlassen zu können musste ich wieder aufs rad..

übrigens bei festgefahrenen schnee auch absolut super..

bei normalen schnee nicht besser als andere reifen auch.


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2011)

Gute Besserung Spuri


----------



## Friecke (10. November 2011)

Schön zu hören, Spuri!

Weiter so 

Viele Genesungsgrüße,
Frank


----------



## buschhase (10. November 2011)

Ich hoffe es gibt wieder soviel Schnee wie letztes Jahr. ''Tiefschnee'' fahren macht einfach am meisten Spaß.


----------



## blutbuche (10. November 2011)

auf so viel wie letztes  jahr ,  kann  ich gut verzichten - auch , wenns teilwesie sehr nett war ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. November 2011)

Letztes Jahr gab es zuwenig Schnee  als ich hoffe suf mehr und öfters  neues Board ist bestellt


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2011)

Solange der Schnee in den Bergen (bei den sieben Zwergen, Guido, fatz, nen,...) bleibt hab ich nix dagegen. Hier aufm Flachland brauch ich nix  

Zum Boarden gehts warscheinlich wieder auf die Zugspitze oder nach Hindelang, Oberstorf die Richtung.


----------



## Fabian93 (12. November 2011)

@ BIKESTARR

Hab mir jetzt mal deine Posts auf den letzten Seiten durchgelesen,dass was du hier(ergänzend die anderen Threads) schreibst kann man nicht unkommentiert hier stehen lassen.

Erstmal,wieso redest du immer von deinem bzw. unserem Spot?
Du hast weder beim bauen geholfen noch dich in sonst irgendwie eingebracht.Das einzige was regelmäßig kommt wenn du da bist sind dumme Sprüche.
Nebenbei Postest du im Forum noch eine Lagebeschreibung des Spots, nach einem Anschiss von einem der Jungs vom Spot nimmst die Beschreibung wieder raus und behauptest doch allen ernstes, du hättest keine gepostet.
Ganz nebenbei: Schon ******* wenn du jemanden erzählst du hättest den Spot gebaut und wärst jedes Wochenende da, das Problem ist nur  derjenige dem du es erzählst hat ihn wirklich mit den anderen zusammen gebaut.

Das mit dem "Hardcore -Freeride-Spot" vergess mal ganz schnell. Wir hatten uns in den letzten Jahren einen guten Freeride-Spot gebaut,nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Du stellst die Jungs vom Spot in total falschem Licht dar, und nein,es passiert nicht andauernd etwas. 
Die ausgekugelte Schulter(ich war der Glückliche) war seit langem der einzige Vorfall (ausgenommen ein paar blauen Flecken etc.).Und passiert isses bei einem 0815 wegrutscher,war eine habituelle Schulterluxation,da brauchts leider manchmal nicht viel...
Den mit dem angeknacksten Wirbel

Fängt nebenbei schon mit deine ziehmlichen Selbstüberschätzung an, willst Leuten die du zum ersten mal siehst mit hängen und würgen erzählen wie ******* doch ihre Bikes sind(im Forum sowie beim biken), das ganze mit abartigen Argumentationen.
Dein Fahrkönnen beschränkt sich im weiteren (entgegen der Selbstdarstellung als absoluter Könner) leider fast ausschließlich auf´s "herumfahren". Aber uns erzählst ja,dass du wegen eienr Gehirnerschütterung vor ein paar Monaten noch nicht wirklich fahren darfst.
Vertriding und die extrem steilen Stücke sowie der Downhill von dem du erzählst musst du umbedingt mal zeigen, wenn dir beim kleinsten Gefälle der Sattel auf der niedrigsten Position schon fast im A.... hängt.



> ich erwarte dich beim nächsten cube treffen


Dann sei mal gespannt, von den Dingen die er hier erzählt die er fahren würde trifft leider fast garnichts zu.



> Wenn du unglücklich fällst oder eine Sprung 100 mal fährst legst du
> dich nun mal einfach irgendwann hin. Stürze kann man nicht vermeiden.
> Selbst wenn man nur Straße fährt.
> Zum fahren lernen:
> ...


Zum Thema deiner Selbsteinschätzung ->siehe oben.
Hattest du nicht erzählt, du bist in Winterberg im Slopestyle irgendeinen Double so so kurz gesprungen, dass du dir den Kiefer gebrochen hattest?

Das war bei weitem noch nicht alles,aber machen wir hier einen Punkt.
Überdenk doch mal bitte dein Verhalten das du hier am Spot (und auch im Forum) an den Tag legst,dann kommst du mit den Jungs hier vielleicht auch mal besser klar.
Hoffe ist konnte die Crew vom Spot auch mal in richtiges Licht rücken, denn uns sind im gegensatz zu Bikestarr unsere Grenzen bekannt...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. November 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> @ BIKESTARR
> Hab mir jetzt mal deine Posts auf den letzten Seiten durchgelesen,dass was du hier(ergänzend die anderen Threads) schreibst kann man nicht unkommentiert hier stehen lassen....


----------



## buschhase (12. November 2011)

Wie ich mich jetzt schon auf die Antwort freue. Der Samstag wird immer besser  Wenn das Wetter nicht so gut wäre, würd ich doch glatt hier F5-spammen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Fabian93 (12. November 2011)

> Wie ich mich jetzt schon auf die Antwort freue. Der Samstag wird immer besser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich gehe jetzt biken bei dem herrlichen Wetter


----------



## mtblukas (12. November 2011)

er hat schon ne antwort...im Enduro Thread 

Wenn die hier genauso wird freu ich mich auf die Disskusion danach ;D


----------



## buschhase (12. November 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Also ich gehe jetzt biken bei dem herrlichen Wetter



Schon erledigt - und nur Pech gehabt ... erst Ast volle Möhre zwischen den Ritzeln verkeilt - 20 Minuten Friemelei und dann zum Ende nochn Plattfuss :/ Aber war trotzdem schön.
Jetzt geht ins Stadion - Abschiedsspiel für Ivo Grlic.
Was istn der Enduro-Thread - link pls 

Gruß
Nico

PS: Finde diese Idee bzw. das Konzept von dem Shop in deiner Sig. sehr interessant Fabian. Geh doch richtig in der Annahme, dass das ein Shop von Bikern für Biker ist oder? So neben dem eigentlichen Beruf.


----------



## mtblukas (12. November 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8922720#post8922720

Er hat seinen Post schon wieder geändert. Davor stand irgendwas in Schritgröße 500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (12. November 2011)

> PS: Finde diese Idee bzw. das Konzept von dem Shop in deiner Sig. sehr  interessant Fabian. Geh doch richtig in der Annahme, dass das ein Shop  von Bikern für Biker ist oder? So neben dem eigentlichen Beruf.


Der Shop läuft schon hauptberuflich. Das "von Bikern für Biker" trifft allerdings 100% zu, daher hebt er sich auch deutlich von vielen anderen Shops ab.

Auf Facebook sind noch viele weiter Bilder, Neuigkeiten etc. su sehen 
http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=220164928052821&id=100002960868777&ref=notif&notif_t=share_reply#!/hyperactiveshop.de


----------



## cytrax (12. November 2011)

5/10 impact sam hill 2012 (44 wie sonst auch passt perfekt), 36er KB, Spank griffe (die fritzz haben sich an der unterseite aufgelöst) ne SKS Box für das Kleinzeug (fliegt sonst immer alles im Rucksack rum^^) und 661 d3o Handschuhe (sind bissl zu klein, bin noch am überlegen ob ich die nehm^^)






@ Fabian, spitzen Sache mit dem Shop bin schon am guggen, habt ja feine Sachen zu nem guten Preis 

EDIT: Mist, Bash vergessen mitzubestellen


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. November 2011)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> @ BIKESTARR
> 
> Hab mir jetzt mal deine Posts auf den letzten Seiten durchgelesen,dass was du hier(ergänzend die anderen Threads) schreibst kann man nicht unkommentiert hier stehen lassen.
> 
> ...



So. Ich mache jetzt hier keinen "komm her und prügle dich" Post, und möchte mich
auch garnicht rechtfertigen. Zum Thema Hardcore Freeride: Den Begriff hab ich nicht in die Welt gesetzt.
Zum Thema Spot: Das ist ja auch nicht der einzige Spot in der Umgebung und ich habe Nie eine Lagebeschreibung reingetippt. Ich habe geschrieben,
dass ich evtl. eine per PM schreibe, was ich aber nie gemacht habe.
Mir ist auch klar, dasss nicht jeder wissen soll, wo euer Spot liegt. (Betonung auf EUER)
Und mit dem Kiefer: Finde es eigentlich blöd, dass du behauptest, ich würde das als Ausrede nutzen, denn sowas wünsche ich keinem.
Darauf gehe ich jetzt aber nicht weiter ein. Wir könne ja ma ein Türchen
in nem Halben Jahr machen, wenn der kiefer wieder halbwegs normal ist.
Ich schreibe hier nochmal: Ich kann nicht nach belieben Springen ( im Moment) und mich erst recht nicht hinlegen. 

Hiermit entschuldige ich mich trotzdem.

Wenns noch irgendwelche Probleme gibt, bitte schreibe diese.


Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> So. Ich mache jetzt hier keinen "komm her und prügle dich" Post, Gruß Bikestarr


 Puh - damit scheint die Sache ja "sachlich" geblieben zu sein....
Mir als "behinderten" Harmoniebeauftragten im Augenblick sehr wichtig!
Falls es noch weitere Beiträge dazu gibt - bitte genau so sachlich bleiben. 
Jede Meinung ist hier willkommen...verschiedene Standpunkte & Mißverständnisse normal....aber unter der Gürtellinie diskutieren führt zu nix! Bislang gut gemacht. 
PS: Gute Besserung für den Kiefer....hört sich echt nicht toll an..... :-(


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. November 2011)

Danke 
Der knackt zwar immer wenn ich den Mund aufmache und blockiert,
aber da hab ich mich schon dran gewöhnt. Mit 18 wird mir mein Kiefer
vermutlich nochmal künstlich gebrochen, weil ja jetzt noch alles schief ist. 
Aber was bringt das schon, wenn man sich hier gegenseitig beieidigt.
Man muss dem Anderen engtegenkommen und nicht das gegenteil.


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2011)

respekt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (12. November 2011)

> Und mit dem Kiefer: Finde es eigentlich blöd, dass du behauptest, ich  würde das als Ausrede nutzen, denn sowas wünsche ich keinem.
> Darauf gehe ich jetzt aber nicht weiter ein. Wir könne ja ma ein Türchen
> in nem Halben Jahr machen, wenn der kiefer wieder halbwegs normal ist.
> Ich schreibe hier nochmal: Ich kann nicht nach belieben Springen ( im Moment) und mich erst recht nicht hinlegen.


Das wünscht man auch keinem,vom Kiefer der dich verhindert hast du nebenbei nie geredet.(nur,dass du dir den gebrochen hast)
Ich wünsch dir da gute Besserung, da du aber voher hier auch schon gumgefahren,ab und zu auch mit uns gefahren bist beruht meine Einschätzung der Lage nicht nur auf der Zeit nach deinem Unfall.

Die restlichen Dinge die ich geschrieben habe haben mit deinem Kiefer nun leider nichts zu tun, hinter dem was ich geschrieben habe stehe ich auch.
Zu deinen einzelnen Sprüchen zu z.b den Bikes,dem Fahrer etc. muss ich jetzt glaube ich nicht konkreter werden, wenn du das wünscht tu ich es aber.

Die 888 ist jetzt endlich wieder zusammen,nun ich aber bis heute Abend endgültig Biken.


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. November 2011)

Ich würd sagen wir belassen es dabei.
(das mit meinem Kiefer war schon vor den Sommerferien und bevor
ich das mit dem Kiefer hatte, habe ich grad den Spot kennengelernt und 
bin unter der Woche da gefahren)
Mit den Sprüchen müssen wir aneinander vorbeigeredet haben.
Will jetzt hier auch keinen konkreten Bsps nennen, entschuldige
mich aber abermals


Viel Spaß beim Biken!!!


----------



## Fabian93 (12. November 2011)

> Mit den Sprüchen müssen wir aneinander vorbeigeredet haben.


Siehst du das so?Dann müssen wohl alle hier an dir bzw. du an allen vorbei geredet haben



> (das mit meinem Kiefer war schon vor den Sommerferien und bevor
> ich das mit dem Kiefer hatte, habe ich grad den Spot kennengelernt und
> bin unter der Woche da gefahren)


Ja,und genau da hab ich dich mit einem Freund getroffen als du mitten auf dem Weg gerade unsere Bettervorräte zu irgendeinem Mist zusammengenagelt hast und das Werkzeug ebenfalls mitten auf dem Weg liegen gelassen hast.

Aber belassen wir es dabei, hör nur einfach auf hier Dinge bezüglich des Spots zu verbreiten die definitiv nicht Tatsache sind.
Wenn du das mit den Sprüchen,dem schlechtmachen von anderen Personen und Bikes mal lässt dann wirste dich mit dem Rest der Truppe auch besser verstehen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. November 2011)

Wenn du meinst. Aber ich weiß immer noch nicht, was du für Sprüche meinst.
Wenn ich jmd Frage, ob es nicht voll schwer ist mit seinem Rad den Berg hinaufzufahren,
meine ich das nicht böse.
Und als du uns mich und nochwen auf dem Weg getroffen hast... das ist viel länger her.

Ich würde vorschlagen hier ist jetz wirklich mal Schluss
---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## barbarissima (12. November 2011)

Und sollte doch noch nicht Schluss sein, dann könntet ihr das ja auch per PN weiter austragen


----------



## sepalot (12. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und sollte doch noch nicht Schluss sein, dann könntet ihr das ja auch per PN weiter austragen


 
 guter Kommentar


----------



## andi_tool (12. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und sollte doch noch nicht Schluss sein, dann könntet ihr das ja auch per PN weiter austragen



könnte fast von Beuze sein...


----------



## blutbuche (12. November 2011)




----------



## buschhase (12. November 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Spank griffe



Passt das blau der Griffe zu den blauen Elox-Teilen am 11' Fritzz? Weißt das zufällig?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## cytrax (13. November 2011)

Ich mach morgen ein Foto. Zum blau der Eloxteilen der Fox Gabel und dem Race Face Lenker passts auf jeden Fall 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-Fritzz-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item35b69f272e

Hammer Beschreibung  die 18er Fox passt da auch ned so recht nei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (13. November 2011)

Wow. Die 180er sieht im Fritzz wirklich brutal aus.


----------



## beuze1 (13. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und sollte doch noch nicht Schluss sein, dann könntet ihr das ja auch per PN weiter austragen





sepalot schrieb:


> guter Kommentar





andi_tool schrieb:


> könnte fast von Beuze sein...




*Jetzt wollte ich schon den Knüppel rausholen, aber Ihr habt das ja schon ohne mich in die richtigen Bahnen (PN) gelenkt. So kann ich nun beruhigt rausgehen und die Nebelwand anschreien, bis Sie sich zum Bodensee zurückzieht.*
.
.


----------



## andi_tool (13. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Jetzt wollte ich schon den Knüppel rausholen, aber Ihr habt das ja schon ohne mich in die richtigen Bahnen (PN) gelenkt. So kann ich nun beruhigt rausgehen und die Nebelwand anschreien, bis Sie sich zum Bodensee zurückzieht.*
> .
> .



Die Nebelwand habe ich heute auch angeschrien. Ich frage mich aber eigentlich, warum ich heute zur Mittagszeit los bin - um 14:30 Uhr hat der Nebel dann aufgerissen. Und da war ich schon zurück und habe beim Volleyballspieltag unserer 3. Mannschaft noch 1 Spiel ausgeholfen...


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2011)

nach dem Käsefondue ist vor der Trailabfahrt 





oder Samstag 22:30 in der Schweiz


----------



## mtblukas (13. November 2011)

Ich war heute auch in der Schweiz 

Bilder folgen...


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. November 2011)

*ich war in der Nord Eifel...










*


----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2011)

Nightride zeit.. im dunkeln weg, im dunkeln heim.. naja ein gutes hats ja 




Nightridetime von Andi 3001 auf Flickr






Stereo über Heidelberg von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


NAchtrag:

Sommer - World of Mountainbike on Tour 




BM6I4561 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


Bild by David Schultheiß

www.davidschultheiss.de
www.davids-photo.blogspot.com


----------



## beuze1 (14. November 2011)

*Ich weiß ja nicht, ob es an meinen Oberschenkeln liegt ...





oder vielleicht doch eher daran, dass die Schwingenlager einfach unterdimensioniert sind,
auf jeden Fall sind sie wieder hinüber.



45 min. Arbeit und der 3.Satz in 4 Jahren ist verbaut.*
.
.


----------



## barbarissima (14. November 2011)

*@Osti*
Was machst du in der Nordeifel  Das ist ja eine Weltreise von dir aus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bestimmt hast du dich im Nebel verfranst  
*@Andi*
Das erste Bild gefällt mir am besten 

*@beuzi*
...doch eher das unterdimensionierte Schwingenlager 

*@Stefan*
Sieht man überhaupt was, wenn man bei dichter Suppe mit Lampe an nachts Trails runterheizt, oder seid ihr nach Gefühl gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (14. November 2011)

Ich hab ja erwähnt das ich in der Schweiz war...Es ging nicht direkt ums biken sondern um ein Bike 

Endlich hab ich mein schönes Scott 

Geschraubt hab ich auch schon. Was noch fehlt is die Kefü und bessere Reifen (Weinachten  ). Und Spacerturm wegmachen.













So bleibst für's erste mal...:





...im Bett


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@beuzi*
> ...doch eher das unterdimensionierte Schwingenlager



Quatsch ... an seinen Oberschenkel liegt das .


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. November 2011)

sahnige Schnitte.....aber warum hat es solange gedauert ? 

Grüße und viel viel Spaß damit

LittleBoomer


----------



## mtblukas (14. November 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> sahnige Schnitte.....aber warum hat es solange gedauert ?
> 
> Grüße und viel viel Spaß damit
> 
> LittleBoomer



Die Fox war beim Service und der Fahrer hatt sich beim biken die Hand gebrochen, deswegen (;

Aber jetzt hab ichs ja endlich ...und Danke.


----------



## buschhase (14. November 2011)

Feines Gerät. Ich dacht immer, dass du es schon längst hättest. 
Wie alt ist das Ding denn?

@andi: Echt gelungene Aufnahmen. Mein Kompliment an den Fotografen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mtblukas (14. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Feines Gerät. Ich dacht immer, dass du es schon längst hättest.
> Wie alt ist das Ding denn?
> 
> @andi: Echt gelungene Aufnahmen. Mein Kompliment an den Fotografen.
> ...



Da dachtest du flasch 

Ist ein 2011er Modell...Verschleisteile wurden alle erneuert...Nur der Rahmen hat paar Kratzer die bei mir, in einem halben Jahr auch da währen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (14. November 2011)

danke für die ersten beiden bilder  das lob fürs letzte reich ich weiter


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)

viel Spass mit dem Scott


----------



## cytrax (15. November 2011)

@ Nico, hier der Vergleich. Spank blau, Race Face blau und Fox blau  (Abdeckkappe vom Ventil) Kappe und Klemmung sind blank und der Lenker wird erodiert oder gestrahlt sein. Hab die genommen weil die Schrauben von der Klemmung beim zu fest ziehen nicht in den Lenker drücken. Bei den Frizz hab ich eine zu fest angezogen und das hinterlässt unschöne dellen und Kratzer. Die äußere Kappe hätte ruhig aus einem Stück sein können, find die Plastikstöpsel ned so dolle^^ naja solange sie ihren Dienst tun  Bin ja mal gespannt ob die blauen Hope Naben vom Farbton her auch passen^^http://www.bike-components.de/produ...low-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-Modell-2011-.html werd gleich die mit X12 Achse nehmen(Umbaukit auf Schnellspanner is ja dabei) wer weiß vielleicht kommt da nächstes Jahr noch Rahmenmäßig was 





Hier der Link http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...n-Griffe-black-grip-blue-clamps-Mod-2011.html





EDIT: Ich hätte da noch ne Vorbaufrage. Ich hab ja ein 20" Rahmen mit nem Syntace F149 Vorbau 6° Raise (120mm gemessen). Da das 20" eh nen bissl zu groß is (passt mir aber so 1.82m) würd ich gern nen kürzeren nehmen. Was für ne Länge könnt ihr mir vorschlagen/empfehlen? Ich tendiere zu 60-70mm


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. November 2011)

Ich hatte an meinem AMS125 auch nen 120er Vorbau, bin dann erst auf 90 dann auf 75 gegangen. Wenn Du eher Touren fährst ist der 90er optimaler, bei etwas höherem Trailanteil ist der 75er besser. So zumindest meine Erfahrungswerte. 

Auf alle Fälle wird das AMS125 um einiges agiler mit kürzerem Vorbau. Der 120er ist viel zu lang. 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)

dito


----------



## cytrax (15. November 2011)

Bisher meine Favouriten:











Werd später nochmal schauen. Ich geh jetzt ins Bett  (Nachtschicht machts möglich )


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2011)

ich kann dir einen Thomson empfehlen oder wenn es teuer und edel sein darf  einen Enve .

der könnte mein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden


----------



## mtblukas (15. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> viel Spass mit dem Scott



Glaub mir den werd ich haben


----------



## mtblukas (15. November 2011)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Scott. 

Gleich mit einer radweg- Nightride 





Leider nur ein Handy- Bild...


----------



## Friendsofmine (15. November 2011)

Kann nix sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (15. November 2011)

War auch dunkel?


----------



## blutbuche (16. November 2011)

...p.s. schönes scott !


----------



## mtblukas (16. November 2011)

Danke!

Bin heute mit dem Bike in die Schule...und danach gleich weiter biken. Insgesamt ca. 35 km.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. November 2011)

ahh.. so siehts morgens aus?!  und mir is um halb neuen, wenn ich die letzten tage aufgesatnden bin schon zu kalt..!


----------



## mtblukas (16. November 2011)

Naja es hatte nur minus 3 Grad  Aber mit den richtigen Klamotten gehts


----------



## cytrax (16. November 2011)

OMG was is das Weiße???? bei uns hats noch nicht mal minusgrade  naja 3°C+ sind auch nicht gerade viel  ich steh lieber auf 25°C+


----------



## mtblukas (16. November 2011)

Es ist kein Schnee ^^


----------



## buschhase (16. November 2011)

Auja, schöne Schilderbilder habe ich auch noch eines auf dem Rechner:


----------



## jan84 (16. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ahh.. so siehts morgens aus?!  und mir is um halb neuen, wenn ich die letzten tage aufgesatnden bin schon zu kalt..!



Dienstag 07:15 Uhr, 2 Stunden Grundlage auf Forstweg, morgen wieder .

Außerdem hab ich diese Woche angefangen mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit zu fahren, bin zu faul die Scheiben vom Auto zu kratzen .  

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (17. November 2011)

Lukas, packst Du im Unterricht das Bike neben die Tafel oder wo lässt Du das Schmuckstück? 
Doch nicht etwa im Fahrradkeller oder vor der Schule 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (17. November 2011)

ich würde drauf sitzen bleiben


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Lukas, packst Du im Unterricht das Bike neben die Tafel oder wo lässt Du das Schmuckstück?
> Doch nicht etwa im Fahrradkeller oder vor der Schule
> Grüße Guido


 Das selbe hatte ich mich auch spontan gefragt - da dachte ich aber noch ich bin etwas Polengrenzgeschädigt. 
Also bin mir sicher - so ein Bike würde hier vor einer Schule oder in der Innenstadt keine 2 h "überleben".........


----------



## mtblukas (17. November 2011)

2 Schlösser, In die "Menge" stellen das es nicht auffällt, Nach jeder Schulstunde ne Runde fahren, Alles mit nehmen was ein anderer mitnehmen könnte und Glück haben das die Schule in einem Dorf ist


----------



## blutbuche (17. November 2011)

...hätte trotzdem bedenken , dass einer ahnung hat und weiss, was für´n teures rad´l da so in der menge steht ...


----------



## mtblukas (17. November 2011)

Naja, Ich habs ja noch ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (17. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Naja, Ich habs ja noch ^^



wo stehts den genau


----------



## mtblukas (17. November 2011)

In Polen..


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Dienstag 07:15 Uhr, 2 Stunden Grundlage auf Forstweg, morgen wieder .
> 
> Außerdem hab ich diese Woche angefangen mit dem Rad auf die Arbeit zu fahren, bin zu faul die Scheiben vom Auto zu kratzen .
> 
> ...



bei den kalten temperaturen wünsch ich mir ja ein auto statt wie immer rad zu fahren  deal?


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. November 2011)

Ei, wenn's wesch is', is' wesch.


----------



## CubeRace (17. November 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen, was für eine Lenkerbreite serienmäßig beim Cube Fritzz verbaut ist???

Der Syntace Vector DH 31.8 7075 sollte doch beim 2012 verbaut sein
http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1877#

Wenn ja würde das ja bedeuten, das ich den folgenden Lenker auch verbauen kann, ohne zu übertreiben
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=52956


----------



## mtblukas (17. November 2011)

Ich find die Angst schon bisschen übertrieben..


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. November 2011)

Das hat nichts mit Angst sondern in meinen Augen mehr mit Sinn für die Realität zu tun. Klar, von außen lässt es sich leicht urteilen, hab mein Bike auch schon im Urlaub mal in einer Seitengasse "versteckt" nach dem Motto wird schon klappen. Aber auch wenn es ein Dorf ist, je mehr Leute die Möglichkeit haben das Bike zu sehen (denke es kommt öfters vor, dass bei Schulhöfen oder ähnlichen Bikeplätzen gezielt gesucht wird), desto eher wirds geklaut...

Toitoitoi für dich, für die Zukunft würd ich mir aber eine Alternative besorgen, wär schade ums Geld.

Grüße Christian


----------



## xerto (17. November 2011)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Angst sondern in meinen Augen mehr mit Sinn für die Realität zu tun. Klar, von außen lässt es sich leicht urteilen, hab mein Bike auch schon im Urlaub mal in einer Seitengasse "versteckt" nach dem Motto wird schon klappen.



das sind wir großstädter die in jeder hecke mindestens einen gangster vermuten...  

wir glauben dann alle sind so..

dabei ist auf dem land die welt noch in ordnung


----------



## mtblukas (17. November 2011)

Ich bin jetzt nur einmal damit hingefahren...is ja jetzt auch egal. Ich post lieber Bilder von meinem Bike 

Wenn ihr wollt poste ich jetzt jeden Tag ein Bild...Muss aber nich sein sind hier ja eig in einem Cube Forum ^^

Eins muss aber sein:


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2011)

*Sieht schon megaschick aus  Darfst ruhig noch ein paar posten, das verkraften wir schon *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

schickschick


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

Achja, meiner ist breiter


----------



## barbarissima (17. November 2011)

Hast du dich mit dem noch nie im Gestrüpp verhäddert?


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

einmal, gab eins auf die Finger


----------



## mtblukas (17. November 2011)

Meine Griffe sind noch bisschen weiter raus so komm ich auch auf 800 

Und außerderm gabs mal ein Race Face mit 800mm gell Andi?


----------



## fatz (17. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Achja, meiner ist breiter


welchen von den dreien hast? den dh? wenn ned kann ich drueber 
http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=235


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt nur einmal damit hingefahren...is ja jetzt auch egal. Ich post lieber Bilder von meinem Bike
> 
> Wenn ihr wollt poste ich jetzt jeden Tag ein Bild...Muss aber nich sein sind hier ja eig in einem Cube Forum ^^




schwer verliebt der jung 

Naja, auf dem Land klauen sie dafür ganze Weinberge....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Meine Griffe sind noch bisschen weiter raus so komm ich auch auf 800
> 
> Und außerderm gabs mal ein Race Face mit 800mm gell Andi?



si. aber irgendwie hats jemand auf den abgesehen! Syntace 2 jahre --> kein kratzer. race face 2 jahre --> macken ohne ende... und es liegt leider nicht an race face


----------



## mtblukas (17. November 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> schwer verliebt der jung



 Wie meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (17. November 2011)

Er meinte das Rad - und an wen hast du gedacht?


----------



## mtblukas (17. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Er meinte das Rad - und an wen hast du gedacht?



Erst die Frauen dann das Rad oder?  Ok ich glaub das lassen wir lieber 

Wenn es interessiert...Gewicht des Bikes: 13,9 Kg mit Pedalen


----------



## xerto (17. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Er meinte das Rad - und an wen hast du gedacht?



ich glaube, das ist gemeint


----------



## BIKESTARR (17. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus!!! 

Ich hoffe, ich komm jetzt endlich mal zu einem neuen Vidprojekt. Kiefer bessert sich
nämlich und jetzt lässt das Wetter es teilweise nich zu. 
Soviel verrate ich schon: es wird ein Trail


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> welchen von den dreien hast? Den dh? Wenn ned kann ich drueber :d
> http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=235


 
dh


----------



## floggel (17. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich find die Angst schon bisschen übertrieben..


Naja, Erfahrungswerte würde ich das nennen. Den Hobel in der Schule abzustellen ist einfach nur grob fahrlässig. Hinterher ist das Geschrei groß.

Übrigens geht es auf dem Dorf keineswegs weniger kriminell zu als in der Großstadt, eher im Gegenteil. Mir wurden jedenfalls schon mehr Räder auf dem Dorf geklaut als in der Stadt.

Und hier schonmal was für die Bookmarks: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185240


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (18. November 2011)

@floggel

Dito. Und wenn es auf dem Dorf nicht geklaut wird, wird es mutwillig zerstört!

Ich muss auch mal wieder Bilder meines jetzigen Stands vom Cube LTD machen. Ist fast nichts mehr wie gekauft


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich glaube, das ist gemeint





Auf die Idee etwas anderes als sein Bike lieben zu können bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.....


----------



## barbarissima (18. November 2011)

Kommt alles noch  ... wenn du mal groß bist


----------



## mtblukas (18. November 2011)

Neues Bild:


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. November 2011)

*schon der Fürst fuhr Stereo...*


----------



## Themeankitty (18. November 2011)

Ich also Ex-Cubist poste auch mal meine Radon Slide AM 7.0 




Bisher wurden Flat-Pedalen und ein Truvativ Hussfelt 40mm drangebaut.
Im Winter folgen noch Fat Albert 2,4 vorne und eine selbstgebaute Kettenführung !


----------



## Themeankitty (18. November 2011)

________


----------



## blutbuche (18. November 2011)

okay , dann zeig ich mal den neuen  krötenzuwachs


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> okay , dann zeig ich mal den neuen  krötenzuwachs


 
Du kannst es nicht lassen - schöner Grünton, so "Military" mäßig.... 
Was ist den mit dem schwarz/grünen AMS? Noch nie Fotos gesehen?
Lebt doch noch - oder?


----------



## blutbuche (19. November 2011)

... ja , bei fröschen aller art werd´ich gern mal schwach ....
das ams schlummert noch in der kiste - gehört ja meiner besseren hälfte - die noch keien lust hatte auf umbaumassnahmen ... werden beides winterprojekte - wenn es draussen stürmt und regnet  lg , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerstuhl (20. November 2011)

Stimmt, den Talk gibt's ja auch noch. 

Also, was spricht gegen 203mm vorne beim '11er LTD Team? Ok, 203 hinten sind ein wenig übertrieben, daher wird es auch auf die 185er hinauslaufen. 

Sorry, aber noch bin ich neu auf diesem Gebiet.


----------



## Asko (20. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Stimmt, den Talk gibt's ja auch noch.
> 
> Also, was spricht gegen 203mm vorne beim '11er LTD Team? Ok, 203 hinten sind ein wenig übertrieben, daher wird es auch auf die 185er hinauslaufen.
> 
> Sorry, aber noch bin ich neu auf diesem Gebiet.



Laut Cube FAQ sind hinten 160er Scheiben das Maximum, ist halt ne Garantiegeschichte.
An der Reba sollte es afaik keine Probleme mit einer 203er Scheibe geben.


----------



## cytrax (20. November 2011)

180/180 sollte in den meisten Fällen ausreichend sein (kommt aufs Fahrergewicht an^^) Falls der Rahmen brechen sollte und du hast mehr dran, hast ein Garantieproblem


----------



## Feuerstuhl (20. November 2011)

Naja, 90-91Kg. Tendenz: fallend. 

Aber jetzt mal ne blöde Frage ... Wieso könnte der Rahmen denn brechen?


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (20. November 2011)

Die Bremsenergie muss ja in den Rahmen geleitet werden und dieser ist nunmal nur für 160 mm Scheiben dimensioniert. Mit der Grösse der Scheibe steigt auch das Moment, das in die Sitzstrebe geleitet wird. Hier bricht dann der Rahmen bei Überlastung.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (20. November 2011)

Ok, wieder ein wenig mehr gelernt - Danke! 

Habe mir jetzt die Elixir 5 in 185/160 zugelegt. Ich denke mal nicht, dass ich da jetzt großartig was falsch machen kann. 

Brauche ich denn bei diesem Set hier noch irgendwelche Adapter o.ä? http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22314_Elixir-5-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-.html


----------



## mtblukas (20. November 2011)

Wenn du richtig bestellt hast normalerweise nicht  

Aber warum bist du eigentlich so voreilig? ^^ Vorhin war's noch ne Saint dann 203er Scheiben jetzt sin wir bei 185/160


----------



## Feuerstuhl (20. November 2011)

Naja, 'ne Saint wäre wirklich zu viel des Guten. 

Habe mich ja auch schon ein bisschen durch die diversen Bremsen-Threads durchgelesen und mitbekommen, dass 203er eigentlich das Maß der Dinge sind und bei höherem Körpergewicht ihren Einsatz finden. 

Nur war mir nicht bewusst/bekannt, dass Cube bei dem LTD Team max. 160mm freigibt. 

Mich stört meine aktuelle Hayes Bremse ungemein und es soll schnellstmöglich Ersatz her - daher komme ich gerade ein wenig von Höckchen auf Stöckchen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. November 2011)

Der angegebene Lieferumfang sieht vollständig aus. Eventuell noch Loclite für die MOnatge der Schreiben etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2011)

Ich habe die 185/185er Elixir 5 am LTD dran. Fahrfertig komme ich wohl an die 80+ Kg ran.

Bin mit dieser Bremse absolut zufrieden. Wesentlich besser als die Hayes.


----------



## mi2 (21. November 2011)

erstmal die elixir fahren und dann weisst du ob du mehr power brauchst. ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen. ich wiege fahrfertig ca 75kg und hab vorn und hinten ne 160er scheibe und das an nem stereo.die power reicht immer noch vollkommen aus. wenns ums thema bremsen geht kauf ich nur sram


----------



## Hexenwerk (21. November 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe an meinem ltd cc auch meine Hayes ausgetauscht, weil die einfach nur Mist sind.jetzt benutzte ich XT bremsen mit den alten Hayes Scheiben, hinten 160 und vorne 180 bei meinem Gewicht von 95 kg.gestern mit gut 40 kmh auf Asphalt bergab, gebremst und fast abgelegt, weil die Vorder bremse blockiert hat, und ich habe nicht wirklich fest gezogen.mag sein das die XT 2012 extrem gut ist, nach dem Erlebnis spare ich mir die 200er Scheibe vorne.ich habe übrigens mit einem Finger gebremst.
grüße

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## fatz (21. November 2011)

der grund warum man eine 200er scheibe einbaut ist nicht, wie hier anscheined mancher meint, um noch
besser blockieren zu koennen. das ging schon mit den alten canti-bremsen ausreichend gut. der vorteil von
grossen bremsscheiben ist die bessere standfestigkeit (also in erste linie waermeverteilung um bei 
langen abfahrten die bremse nicht zu ueberhitzen) und natuerlich die etwas kleinere hebelkraft, damit 
einem bei langen steilen abfahrten nicht der bremsfinger abfault.
fuer mittelgebirgsfahrer unter  100kg langt 180/160 in den meisten faellen. in den alpen schaut's anders aus.


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2011)

ES geht ja auch nicht ums blockieren sondern eher um das wirkunsvolle verzögern ohne das die Räder blockieren. 
Ich bin the one mit 203 mm Scheiben gefahren und die war mir zu schlecht zu dosieren, in langsamen tech. Passagen hat das manchmal zu ungewollten stoppern geführt. Fahre jetzt Hope Bremsen (v2/203mm vo/hi) die haben alles was ich von einer modernen Bremse erwarte:

Standfestigkeit bei langen Alpenabfahrten
Dosierbarkeit für tech. Sektionen
werkzeugloses Verstellen von Hebelweite und Druckpunkt während der Fahrt
ausreichend Power
e Optik


----------



## dusi__ (21. November 2011)

zumal ich mir auch so unendlich oft die hebelstellung verändere da meine finger immer unterschiedlich lang sind je nach tagesform


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (21. November 2011)

*Und der dusi schreibt jetzt 10 mal: "Ich darf keine frechen Antworten geben!" 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Und der dusi schreibt jetzt 10 mal: "Ich darf keine frechen Antworten geben!"
> 
> *




Je nach Tagesform nimmt er dazu auch abwechselnd den Stift 
in die langen & kurzen Finger.....


----------



## mzaskar (21. November 2011)

pah, aber es ist schon sehr angenehm wenn ich damit a) den Bremsbelagverschleiss ausgleichen kann, b) unterschiede machen kann ob ich mehr Power oder besser dossieren will und c) ich es kann


----------



## fatz (21. November 2011)

solang du ned zu bloed zum bremsen bist und dich auf eine asphaltstrasse legst, bitte


----------



## buschhase (21. November 2011)

... und falls doch, wollen wir davon ein Video mit Ententanz-Musik unterlegt!


----------



## Feuerstuhl (21. November 2011)

Ging ja echt fix ... Bremse wurde heute verschickt. Morgen bekomme ich sie, gegen Abend wird montiert und Mittwochmorgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit getestet. Irgendwie freu' ich mich


----------



## dusi__ (21. November 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Je nach Tagesform nimmt er dazu auch abwechselnd den Stift
> in die langen & kurzen Finger.....



 


ach, ich glaube der mzaskar versteht mich schon


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. November 2011)

In einem Monat und drei Tagen kommt meine an 
Aso und kann mir jemand einen guten kurzen Vorbau empfehlen?
Überlege auch, ob ich mir einen zu Weihnachte wünsche, weil
mir gesagt wurde, dass sich das Bergab so erleichtern lässt.


----------



## Hexenwerk (21. November 2011)

@fatz
Auch wenn du es dir nicht Vorstellen kannst. Es gibt Leute die noch nicht Jahre lang Mountainbike fahren. Und nein, ich bin nicht zu blöd wie du es nennst.
Dennoch ist es eine Umgewöhnung, wenn man vorher eine Hayes Stroker Ryde gefahren hat, bei der man die Bremshebel bis zum Lenker und mit viel Kraft ziehen musste, damit sie bremst. Jetzt muss ich den Bremshebel keine 1,5cm mehr anziehen, und kommt mehr als genug. Hinzu kommt, dass die Hayes meine erste hydraulische Bremse war und ich vorher nichts vergleichbares kannte.


----------



## Milan0 (21. November 2011)

@Feuerstuhl

hast auch ein Entlüftungskit mitbestellt. Oder hast einen Bekannten / Radladen der das für dich machen kann?

So wie sie geliefert wird sind die Leitungen aufjedenfall zu lang für ein LTD (18")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (21. November 2011)

@Hexenwerk: Chill ma! 

@Bikestarr: Ich fahr nen Syntace Superforce und bin vollstens damit zufrieden. Kostet glaube so um die 60-70. Kann mich da aber auch irren.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Feuerstuhl (21. November 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> @Feuerstuhl
> 
> hast auch ein Entlüftungskit mitbestellt. Oder hast einen Bekannten / Radladen der das für dich machen kann?
> 
> So wie sie geliefert wird sind die Leitungen aufjedenfall zu lang für ein LTD (18")




Aaahhh, siehst du, da war ja noch 'was.  Ne, habe ich vergessen. Hole ich dann aber morgen noch auf die Schnelle beim Dealer meines Vertrauens!


----------



## mtblukas (21. November 2011)

dann musst du es nur nonch draufhaben zu entlüften und du hast ne sehr gute Bremse (;


----------



## Feuerstuhl (21. November 2011)

Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal 

Wozu habe ich denn Euch!?


----------



## mtblukas (21. November 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzZkEIrCBJ0"]AVID Bleed Procedure      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## fatz (21. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> @Hexenwerk: Chill ma!
> 
> @Bikestarr: Ich fahr nen Syntace Superforce und bin vollstens damit zufrieden. Kostet glaube so um die 60-70â¬. Kann mich da aber auch irren.



wollte ich auch grad beides empfehlen. hab den superforce in 45 auf lv. perfekter vorbau.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (21. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> AVID Bleed Procedure      - YouTube




Na leck!  Beim Auto ist das ja echt kein Thema, aber wieso ist das beim Bike so umständlich!? 

Egal, wir werden sehen.  Danke für den Link, kann durchaus nützlich sein.


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. November 2011)

Jo. Danke! Also kann ich einfach jetzt irgendeinen Bestellen und muss nicht den Klemmbereich
des Lenkers ect. ausmessen?


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. November 2011)

Doch musst messen, Klemmbereich von Vorbau muss zum Lenker passen, entweder 25,4 oder 31,6mm 

Grüße Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (21. November 2011)

hab auch den superforce in 60 vorher einen 120er am AMS gehabt ist eine echte erleichterung mit dem kurzen!!!


----------



## blutbuche (22. November 2011)

31,6 ????? - 31,8 is doch oversized ..!!?? 
thomson macht auch schöne - aber halt auch recht teuer ... race face hat auch nette sachen in pucto vorbau (respond z.b.)


----------



## Milan0 (22. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Na leck!  Beim Auto ist das ja echt kein Thema, aber wieso ist das beim Bike so umständlich!?
> 
> Egal, wir werden sehen.  Danke für den Link, kann durchaus nützlich sein.




Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen. Ich habe es auch zum ersten Mal gemacht. Vorallem wenn du schon am Auto die Bremsen entlüften kannst. Das finde ich nämlich umständlicher


----------



## fatz (22. November 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> 31,6 ????? - 31,8 is doch oversized ..!!??


jo! aber er wird sich eh schwertun einen 31,6er zu kriegen


> thomson macht auch schöne - aber halt auch recht teuer ... race face hat auch nette sachen in pucto vorbau (respond z.b.)


eigentlich is wurscht. wenn sie was taugen sind sie eh alle gleich teuer. syntace ist halt
recht leicht und troztdem stabil. 

weils grad passt, zu deiner sig: einen 30er vorbau gibt's rechnerisch gar ned. 
(1 1/8" + 31.8mm)/2 = (28.575mm + 31.8mm )/2 = 30.1875mm
bei 30 muss der lenker schon durch den gabelschaft.
ja, ich weiss schon er wird trotzdem verkauft. syntace hat uebrigens auch einen.



zum thema entlueften:
wenn man's richtig macht isses weder beim auto noch beim radl ein hexenwerk.


----------



## mzaskar (22. November 2011)

Thomson finde ich jetzt nicht wirklich teuer  und ein X4 ist auch sehr schön leicht ..... teuer wird es bei tune, Enve oder anderen


----------



## barbarissima (22. November 2011)

276  für einen einzigen Vorbau???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Aber hübsch ist er schon )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (22. November 2011)

ich möchte heute mal über folgende fragestellung philosophieren:

was ist ein cubianer?

jemand der ein sauteures fahrrad kauft, um dann in foren über dasselbe zu mosern. 

jemand der die berge langsam und tierisch anstrengend hochfährt (fast alle) oder gar hochträgt (beuze), um dann wie ein irrer hinunter zu rasen.. 

jemand der dan ganzen winter nutzt, um mit sauteuren teilen sein fahrrad um 50 gramm abzuspecken. meist viel weniger an gewicht was der fahrer/in alleine über weihnachten zugelegt hat. 

jemand der ständig die landschaft knipst um andere über seine touren und heimat zu informieren (inzwischen kenne ich frankfurt/oder besser als frankfurt/main wo ich geboren bin, dank spuri aber auch den taunus dank sirrah und odenwald dank kubi)

jemand die sich im sommer mit ihren cubes zum zelten im strömenden regen treffen, um die berge hoch zu fahren und sich abends mit rotwein das wetter schön zu trinken..

jemand der sein fahrrad derart beherscht (z. b. jan und andi) und damit sachen fährt die der autor sich nicht zu laufen getraut. 

und das alles sind menschen aus einem land wo ein mann verehrt wird, der als wahrheit deklariert das jungfrauen kinder bekommen können. 

das sind cubianer

ich liebe cubianer


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. November 2011)

Xerto: 

Ready to pinsel ....  Sieht man auch nicht alle Tage. ein Gerüst im Kaminzimmer.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1018337]
	

[/URL]


----------



## dusi__ (22. November 2011)

vorm streichen kamin abdecken, sonst ziehts einmal und asche in der farbe will keiner..ich weiss wovon ich rede


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. November 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> jo! aber er wird sich eh schwertun einen 31,6er zu kriegen



Upps, genau...hab lange keinen Vorbau mehr gekauft


----------



## andi_tool (22. November 2011)

muß ich jetzt draussen bleiben?

Das trifft nicht alles auf mich zu....



xerto schrieb:


> ich möchte heute mal über folgende fragestellung philosophieren:
> 
> was ist ein cubianer?
> 
> ...


----------



## barbarissima (22. November 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Xerto:
> 
> Ready to pinsel ....  Sieht man auch nicht alle Tage. ein Gerüst im Kaminzimmer.
> 
> ...


 
*Es gibt nichts Schöneres, als sich nach einer feinen Herbsttour mit dem Tiger im Arm am Kamin aufzuwärmen *


----------



## schoeppi (22. November 2011)

Kurze Korrektur, die Superforce kosten 24,50 EUR.
Zumindest in 25,4.


----------



## mtblukas (22. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich möchte heute mal über folgende fragestellung philosophieren:
> 
> was ist ein cubianer?
> 
> ...



Schade das ich keiner mehr bin


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. November 2011)

Truvativ Aka ist unnormal billig!? Ist da irgendein Hacken? Kostet ja grad mal 30â¬ mit
versand


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Schade das ich keiner mehr bin



die definition ist nicht radabhängig 

und ja... billig... es ist halt truvativ  wers mag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (22. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> die definition ist nicht radabhängig



das stimmt. 

die symtome der biker als cubiist sind auch bei marken tendenziell vorhanden. u. a. auch bei ex cubianer. das ist so wie mit ex rauchern

exxxtrem


----------



## Cortina (22. November 2011)

Oh Jörg Klasse, mag auch nen Klettergerüst im Flur  aber ihr habs ja bald überstanden 

Bärbel, Dein Tiger scheint sich ja fast schon vor Dir zu verstecken  sicher daß der kuscheln will 

@xerto, eine Sache möchte ich da noch richtig stellen, wir haben uns nicht das Wetter schön getrunken sondern wir hätten auch bei schönem Wetter ge....OK lassen wir das 
....und außerdem hat unsere Jugend keinen Tropfen angerührt 

Wie heißt es so schön, man muss hier im Forum nicht verrückt sein *ABER* es hilft ungemein


----------



## blutbuche (22. November 2011)

@bikestarr : den aka hab ich auch - ich find´ihn okay - ist nicht das filigranste teilchen , aber taugt


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. November 2011)

Danke  Werde mich nochmal umsehen, was es dann für einer wird hängt aber auch
vom Budget meiner Leute ab (bekomme das ja alles zu Weihnachten).


----------



## barbarissima (22. November 2011)

*@Guido*
Der Tiger wärmt nur die Decke schon mal vor 



*@Xerto*
Sehr gelungenen Cubianerdefinition  Und zu allem Überfluss sind sie auch noch so ungemein sympatisch


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Xerto*
> Sehr gelungenen Cubianerdefinition  Und zu allem Überfluss sind sie auch noch so ungemein sympatisch


 Ohne weitere Worte "Beidem zustimm"....


----------



## xerto (22. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @xerto, eine Sache möchte ich da noch richtig stellen, wir haben uns nicht das Wetter schön getrunken sondern wir hätten auch bei schönem Wetter ge....OK lassen wir das
> ....und außerdem hat unsere Jugend keinen Tropfen angerührt



oje. alles selbst gesauft und die jugend hat gedarbt!

die machen inzwischen parties wie flatrate saufen weil sie nix von den "großen" gekriegt haben 

also ein bißchen was abgeben lieber cortina 

einfach mal erinnern wie es bei uns in diesem alter war


----------



## Cortina (23. November 2011)

Nein nein, die *wollten *ja nix 

Ich weiß ja wie es bei uns in dem Alter war, aber unsere CUBEler Jugend wollte keinen Alk, nix Flatrate saufen usw.....

...*die Jungs sind richtig anständig*

Wir haben es in drei Tagen nicht geschafft 15 Liter Rotwein mit 15 Leuten zu vernichten  wo soll das noch hinführen mit dieser Kriese 

Ich will wieder die guten alten Zeiten


----------



## fatz (23. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich will wieder die guten alten Zeiten


meine mam sagt dann immer ich sollt langsam erwachsen werden.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. November 2011)

Ich seh schon, ich muss euch nächstes doch unter die Arme greifen


----------



## Feuerstuhl (23. November 2011)

'n Abend Jungs ...

Problem! 

Wollte zumindest heute schon die vordere Avid Elixir 5 montieren. Ich kann's halt nicht abwarten.  (Wollte ich ja eh machen, aber ich habe mir noch in den Kopf gesetzt sämtliche Leitungen direkt in weiß zu ersetzen)

Auf den Bildern sehr ihr folgenden (noch nicht finalen) Ausgangszustand. Mir kommt das Ganze ein wenig zu schräg und verkantet vor, obwohl es von hinten gesehen ganz gut passt, also Klötze und Scheibe schließen eigentlich bündig ab, wobei sie allerdings einen Millimeter ca. oben überstehen (Bild 2). 

Ist das nun richtig so, oder habe ich was falsch gemacht? Die Anleitung ist fürn Anus, da sie nur 2 von mir nicht brauchbare Montagemöglichkeiten zeigt. 


Hilfe, BITTE!


----------



## mtblukas (23. November 2011)

Sieht so aus als hättest du den Adapter flaschrum montiert...Steht da drauf wo oben und unten ist? wenn nicht dreh ihn doch mal und schau ob's dann passt


----------



## Feuerstuhl (23. November 2011)

Ne du, ich habe schon sämtliche Kombinationen durch. Der Pfeil ist im oben gezeigten Zustand auf der Rückseite und zeigt nach oben. Habe auch schon oben die inneren Unterlegscheiben weggelassen, aber das bringt nix. Irgendwie wirkt es mir zu "verkantet". Oder täuscht das optisch nur?


----------



## fatz (23. November 2011)

wsas meinst du genau mit verkantet? auf den bildern sieht's gut aus.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (23. November 2011)

Mit "verkantet" meine ich das hier ...






Eigentlich sollten die beiden Enden doch beide gleich aufliegen, oder nicht? Und dadurch sitzt der Sattel ja nicht Plan auf dem Adapter, sonder schräg (das meine ich mit "verkantet")

Ist es vllt. der falsche Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (23. November 2011)

Bei mir siehts genauso aus und es funktioniert alles einwandfrei, aber wenn ich das jetzt so sehe mach ich mir auch meiner bedenken ob das so richtig ist?


----------



## BIKESTARR (23. November 2011)

Da stimmt was nicht. Ich würds umschicken. Von Bike Components?


----------



## mtblukas (23. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht. Ich würds umschicken. Von Bike Components?



Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage? Ich dachte du hast ne Stroker Ryde und bekommst erst zu Weinachten ne Avid?


----------



## BIKESTARR (23. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage? Ich dachte du hast ne Stroker Ryde und bekommst erst zu Weinachten ne Avid?



Ja. Ich habe ne Stroker Ryde. Und ja, ich bekomme evt. eine Avid zu
Weihnachten. 

Es muss ja nicht auf mich gehört werden, aber irgendwie sieht mir persönlich
das falsch aus. Bei dir ist es doch auch anders.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Da stimmt was nicht. Ich würds umschicken. Von Bike Components?


 Wenn man sich durch das Internetz wühlt ist die Avid Elixir 5 auch nur mit dem Adapter abgebildet....überall. Also mit den 2 Löchern.
Kann ich bei Deiner Version nicht sehen - vielleicht wirklich "falsch"?
Guck hier


----------



## mtblukas (23. November 2011)

ICh hab eventuell den Fehler:

Bei diesem grauen Pfeil (ich weiß auf die schnelle sehr schlecht geworden) sind die 2 Unterlegscheiben flasch montiert (; So wie es oben ist, ist es richtig


----------



## mtblukas (23. November 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn man sich durch das Internetz wühlt ist die Avid Elixir 5 auch nur mit dem Adapter abgebildet....überall. Also mit den 2 Löchern.
> Kann ich bei Deiner Version nicht sehen - vielleicht wirklich "falsch"?
> Guck hier



Sieht nach der IS version aus, ist auch eine 2012er Elixir

Edit: Guckst du hier: http://cdn.mos.bikeradar.com/images/news/2011/03/02/1299082064421-tu1vtq5oqpkx-500-90-500-70.jpg


----------



## BIKESTARR (23. November 2011)

Das bisschen könnte es schon ausmachen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Sieht nach der IS version aus, ist auch eine 2012er Elixir


 Wieder was gelernt! danke.....nun mal gespannt sein, ob der Scheibentausch schon das Ganze relativiert......


----------



## Feuerstuhl (23. November 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn man sich durch das Internetz wühlt ist die Avid Elixir 5 auch nur mit dem Adapter abgebildet....überall. Also mit den 2 Löchern.
> Kann ich bei Deiner Version nicht sehen - vielleicht wirklich "falsch"?
> Guck hier



Diesen abgebildeten Halter hatte ich auch dabei. Der ist aber für die ... andere Version von Gabeln.  Siehst du ja weiter oben auf dem Bild mit der Beschreibung von mir. 

@ mtblukas

Ohne deinen Hinweis gelesen zu haben, habe ich es nach erneutem Zusammensetzen unwissentlich richtig zusammengesetzt.  Dennoch ist der Sattel leicht abgewinkelt. Komisch ist nur, dass die Bremsscheibe eigentlich bündig mit den Klötzen abschließt. 

Dann soll es wohl wirklich so sein?! Immerhin ist es bei dir ja auch so. 

Habe gerade jedenfalls mal eine Proberunde gedreht. Zuerst pure Ernüchterung, weil der Druckpunkt fast nicht vorhanden war und ich bis zu einem Stillstand den Hebel vollkommen durchziehen musste. 
Aber nach einigen Metern und Abbremsungen kamm der Biss. 

Ist schon nicht schlecht bisher. Aber ich muss jetzt erstmal die Leitungen besorgen, alles neu entlüften und einstellen und dann eine ausgibige Strecke fahren. 


Ich danke euch für die Hilfe! Top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (23. November 2011)

Die Scheibe "winkelt" sich nach unten ja auch ab deswegen sollte der Sattel sich auch ein bisschen "abwinklen" -> mein Theorie


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. November 2011)

die "u-scheiben" von avid (gibts da eigtl n netten fachausdruck?) sind ja extra so,dass sie sich in alle richtungen abwinkeln können, dadurch dass ja die art "gelenk" entsteht. das is auch jedes mal der murks beim einstellen. insofern wüsst ich jetzt auch nicht, dass das aussergewöhnlich sei..


----------



## Feuerstuhl (23. November 2011)

Also ich habe sie soeben eingestellt und auf Anhieb das Schleifen abstellen können.  Nach einer Testrunde war noch immer Ruhe ... 

Egal. Mal eine generelle Frage. Hinten habe ich ja noch die Hayes Bremse dran. Die war ja am Schleifen wie Sau und habe sie dann mal eben mit eingestellt. Ganz habe ich es nicht wegbekommen, aber ich habe festgestellt (das Bike stand auf dem Kopf) dass das Rad hinten einen ganz leichten "Höhenschlag" hat. Also es kreist ca. 'n mm oval nach oben/unten. Ist das im Soll, oder sollte es eher nicht so sein?

Ebenso finde ich, dass die Räder leicht eiern. Ist das eher normal, oder sollten die schon eher ohne wie eine Acht zu eiern ruhig laufen? 

Vielleicht bilde ich mir auch nur zu viel ein, aber ich möchte dennoch mal die Meinung der experten hören!


----------



## Andi 3001 (23. November 2011)

der mm höhenschlag ist im "naja, was soll(s)" 
und äh nein, normalerweise sollten laufräder natürlich nicht eiern wie eine acht  heb doch mal nen stift/inbus/zollstock/whatever an deinen rahmen zur felge hin. dann dreh das rad. wenn den stift, etc.immer an der gleichen position hast siehst du wie stark die felge eiert. wenn mans deutlich seiht würd ich doch mal kurz durchzentrieren


----------



## Feuerstuhl (23. November 2011)

Ok, Danke. 

Zentrieren? Du, ich bin neu auf dem Sektor und schon recht stolz darauf die Bremse ohne Schleiferei eingestellt zu haben.  

Soll heißen, dass ich mich damit nicht auskenne.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> Zentrieren?
> Soll heißen, dass ich mich damit nicht auskenne.


  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3gKPSvSomc"]Laufrad zentrieren      - YouTube[/nomedia] Versuch macht Klug..... Viel Glück!

Ach so - das die Räder "vermeintlich" leicht eiern kann aber auch vom Mantel her kommen.
dann wäre es "unproblematisch" - weil rein optisch. Also wirklich an der Felge nachsehen.


----------



## Feuerstuhl (23. November 2011)

Wie einfach das doch sein kann.  Habe mal einen "stumpfen" Gegenstand an die sich drehende Felge gehalten. Eigentlich laufen die zu 98% rund. Dann liegt es wohl wirklich an dem Reifen. 

Diese Rapid Rob Dinger müssen eh bald mal weichen, finde die nicht so prall und die nutzen sich auch irre stark ab, obwohl der Geländeeinsatz bisher nur rund 20% betrug. 


Aber ich finde es klasse, dass einem hier in der Runde ohne Knurren und Murren Antworten und Tipps gegeben werden. Habe da schon ganz andere Sachen erlebt.


----------



## mtblukas (23. November 2011)

Wir sind doch die cubianer oder wie war das?


----------



## Feuerstuhl (23. November 2011)

Tja, davon sollte man eigentlich ausgehen.  

Aber so ungefähr war das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. November 2011)

Feuerstuhl schrieb:


> .. Habe mal einen "stumpfen" Gegenstand an die sich drehende Felge gehalten. Eigentlich laufen die zu 98% rund.


98 % ist doch Sahne...
da würde ich nix machen - hier mal ein etwas "längerer" Beitrag, 
der aber dafür auch durchaus einiges mehr "aussagt" 
U.a. auch - dass 100% reine Illusion sind & das die Mäntel eben oft eiern......
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuWRHrigm40&feature=related"]ws zentrieren      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike - ob mit oder noch ohne "neue Mäntel"....
Und immer wieder gern! Dafür ist der (Cube Talk) doch da.


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2011)

Bei Scheibenbremsen ist die 8 im Laufrad zu vernachlässigen....aber nicht die 8 in der Scheibe ....

Bitte nicht selbst anfangen zu biegen ....


Zur Avid, ich hatte noch nie eine...will auch nicht über die Bremspower / Performance reden, aber das mit den Scheiben und Ringen, wie bei uralt Cantilever Bremse finde ich aber unsexy ..... zum Glück habe ich keine ...

Wem's gefällt .. perfekt


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bitte nicht selbst anfangen zu biegen ....



Ja .... schnell hat man dann ne 9 drin .


----------



## NaitsirhC (24. November 2011)

Hi,
bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Jacke für den Winter + Übergangszeit. Hatte überlegt mir dazu eine normale Windjacke zu holen und dann darunter je nach Temperatur beliebige Zwiebelschichten zu kombinieren....frage mich jetzt nur, ob dafür eine Windjacke, die ja sehr sehr dünn ausfallen, reicht (bis -10°) oder vll doch eine dünnere Softshelljacke besser geeignet wär. Fährt jemand hier mit Softshell, wenn ja bis zu welchen Temperaturen? Streckenprofil ist hier eher gleichmäßig, richtig bergauf zum schwitzen geht es eher nicht...

Grüße Christian


----------



## Cortina (25. November 2011)

Hi Christian,

weil wir das Thema Softshell letztes Jahr schon hatten habe ich mal die Beiträge rausgesucht, damals wollte glaub Spuri eine kaufen.




barbarissima schrieb:


> Schwitzen tue ich übrigens auch in den Bikeklamotten. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Funktionsklamotten so viel Feuchtigkeit transportieren können, dass man die ganze Zeit trocken bleibt. Aber durch die winddichte Softshelljacke wird es trotzdem nicht so schnell kalt. Für längere Touren packe ich aber trotzdem immer noch was Trockenes ein, damit ich bei Bedarf wechseln kann.





Cortina schrieb:


> Die dünne liegt, sagen wir mal, enger an sprich ich kann maximal was dünnes drunter ziehen (z.B. Skiunterwäsche, T-Shirt) und ist eher für den Sommer die dickere ist etwas weiter damit ich noch einen Fleece drunter bekomme.
> Würde die Jacke aber nicht zu weit nehmen denn bei Hochtouren muss am Gipfel immer noch ne Daunenjacke oder ähnliches drüber gehen.
> Sagen wir mal die Softshell sollten zwischen der Größe eines Pullis und einer normalen Jacke liegen.
> Du solltest Dich noch gut drin bewegen können (daher ist das Strech Material wichtig das Du evtl. bei günstigeren nicht hast) und nicht zu weit sonst wird es kalt.
> ...





slmslvn schrieb:


> Also meine Mammut liegt auch recht eng an. Pullover ist schon knapp. Eigentlich am besten Funktionunterwäsche drunter tragen. Und wenns mal hart auf hart kommt, zieh ich noch ne Hardshell drüber (wirklich regenfeste Jacke) und das wars. Damit bin ich schon im Winter bei -15°  und Schneesturm boarden gewesen und es war top!
> Bezüglich des Preises habe ich auch erst einmal geschluckt. Aber grade bei Softshell Jacken macht es m.M. sehr viel Sinn in eine Jacke mit einer sehr guten Membran zu investieren, denn das ist es worauf es ankommt. Ich hatte vorher eine Softshell die auch nicht grade billig war, aber nur die Hälfte der Mammut gekostet hat, aber bei der hat nach 3 mal Waschen der Wind durch geblasen. Auch nach dem ich sie gebügelt habe. Meine Mammut macht da keine Anstallten. Auch was die Atmungsaktivität angeht. Sehr gelungene Jacke. So genug der Werbung. Das gilt wahrscheinlich auch für andere Marken, allerdings konnte ich da keine Erfahrungen sammeln..





barbarissima schrieb:


> Meine nächste Softshell-Jacke wird von Gore sein. Während die Vaude Wintersoftshell-Jacke schon überall Fäden zieht und nach zwei Wintern ziemlich abgetragen ist, sieht die Gore-Sommerjacke nach zwei Jahren noch aus wie neu. Ich werde nachher mal in meinen Bike Bravos wühlen. Da ist jedes Jahr ein Winterjackentest drin. Und da hat letztes Jahr auch eine günstige Jacke gut abgeschnitten.
> Gegen das Frieren hilft m. E. das Zwiebelprinzip am besten. Wenn du keine warme Skiuntwerwäsche hast, dann kannst du auch zwei normale Funktionsunterhemden übereinander ziehen oder zwei Trikots. Grundsätzlich sollte die 1. Schicht am Körper die Feuchtigkeit nach außen transportieren, die zweite Schicht sollte wärmen und die dritte Schicht den Wind abhalten (oder hatte das schon jemand geschrieben?)





Cortina schrieb:


> Hi Pfalzgott,
> 
> wichtig ist dass es eine Windstopper Softshell ist, also mit dem Winstoper Logo von Gore. Das Material ist fast immer das gleiche, es gibt zwei drei unterschiedliche Stärken. Ich habe eine leichtere von Marmot (Leadville Jacket) und eine dickere von Millet die sich bis auf die Dicke des Materials und somit in der Wärmeleistung nicht viel geben. Den Wind blocken beide perfekt und außerdem ist das Material elastisch und passt sich den Bewegungen optimal an. Ich nutze die Jacke zum Biken, Klettern, Wandern und Skifahren.
> Für ne gescheite dünne Jacke must Du etwa 150 Euro rechnen und für ne dickere um die 200 Euro aber die sind gut angelegt, denn mit der wirst Du viel Spaß haben.
> ...



Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (25. November 2011)

Jepp! Ich habe eine ganz prima Wintersoftshelljacke  Und das Schöne an ihr ist, es die gibt sie auch für Männer  Sie ist warm und winddicht und sehr bequem  
Im winter empfiehlt es sich m. E. eine zusätzliche Weste dabei zu haben, die einen wärmt, wenn es längere Zeit bergab geht, oder man eine Pause gemacht hat. Gerade auf längeren Abfahrten kühlt man bei Minustemperaturen manchmal so sehr aus, dass man gar keine gescheite Arbeitstemperatur mehr erreicht, wenn nicht zufällig ein Berg in der Nähe ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (25. November 2011)

psssst: platzangst verkauft ihre jacken bei BMO zur zeit günstig. ich bin von meiner sehr angetan


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Ich habe es in diesem Jahr mit einer zusätzlichen, umweltfreundlichen, ökologischen und körpereigenen Isolationsschicht versucht. Leider musste ich dann doch feststellen das die Nachteile alle möglichen Vorteile zunichte machen.
Nachteile:

Sehr schwer
Behindert den Bewegungsdrang
Lässt sich nicht einfach ablegen
Belastet z.b. Die Knie

Vorteie:

Kein zusätzliches Gepäck im Rucksack
Immer dabei, kann nicht vergessen werden
Zusätzlicher Trainingseffekt


----------



## Milan0 (25. November 2011)

@Feuerstuhl

Ich habe mir gestern meine Avid Elixir 5 an der Reba nochmal angeschaut. Ich habe den Adapter genau andersrum montiert und alles sitzt schön "gerade".

Wenn du willst, mache ich heute Abend mal Fotos davon.


----------



## Friecke (25. November 2011)

@mzaskar

So eine hab ich auch. Taugt aber nicht wirklich. Leider hab ich das Umtauschdatum verpasst und muß nun anderweitig sehen, wie ich das Ding wieder loswerde.
Außerdem ist sie viel teurer, als die ganzen Bike und Fahrerklamotten zusammen.

Schönes Wochenende,


----------



## xerto (25. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nachteile:
> 
> Sehr schwer
> Behindert den Bewegungsdrang
> ...



funktioniert bei mir auch 

und schön warm 
funktioniert bei pinguinen und seekühe sowie eisbären ja auch 

wir benutzen im club jacken von maisch, darunter unterhemd und trikot. habe noch nie gefroren . bei längeren halt oder langer abfahrt ist es ab 0 grad sinnvoll noch etwas drüber zu ziehen.

ich habe probleme mit der wärme meiner füße, (warum kriegt man da kein fett hin?)

ausstattung
northwave celsius 2010 (testsieger bikebravo 02/10)
heizsohlen von tchibo
überzug von vaude
skisocken.

egal wie auch immer ich es kombiniere und seit dieser saison auch die clickies weg lasse, meine füße werden kalt 

clubmitglieder fahren lake und schwärmen von diesem winterschuh 

beide schuhe waren damals mit der wertung super gelabelt und als absolut wintertauglich beschrieben. super ist nicht gleich super.

allerdings war in der bikebravo 03/10 eine riesen werbebeilage von northwave anbei. wer böses bei unabhängigen test denkt   nachtigall ich hör dich trapsen. 

da ich die füße nicht umtauschen kann habt ihr einen tipp für mich?


----------



## andi_tool (25. November 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jepp! Ich habe eine ganz prima Wintersoftshelljacke  Und das Schöne an ihr ist, es die gibt sie auch für Männer  Sie ist warm und winddicht und sehr bequem
> Im winter empfiehlt es sich m. E. eine zusätzliche Weste dabei zu haben, die einen wärmt, wenn es längere Zeit bergab geht, oder man eine Pause gemacht hat. Gerade auf längeren Abfahrten kühlt man bei Minustemperaturen manchmal so sehr aus, dass man gar keine gescheite Arbeitstemperatur mehr erreicht, wenn nicht zufällig ein Berg in der Nähe ist.



auf der schwäbischen Alb ist doch eigentlich immer irgendein Anstieg zufällig in der Nähe


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

DAs hängt auch viel mit der Durchblutung zusammen (behaupte ich mal so). Die meisten Bikeschuhe sind eigentlich zu eng, schnüren den Fuss etwas ein und verhindern eben die Durchblutung. 
Bikeschuhe mit Cleat bilden eine Kältebrücke zwischen Pedal und Fuss, auch wenn man das Cleat weglässt ist dort eine Stelle mit sehr wenig Isolation.
Ich fahre zur Zeit noch 5 10 Carver mir ganz normalen Icebreaker Merinosocken. Die Füsse werden nach ca 1.5 - 2 h Stunden langsam kalt. Aber dann hilft mir oft die Zehen in den Schuhen zu bewegen, oder mal ein Stück mein Bike zu schieben. 
Für noch kälter habe ich dann Winterwanderschuhe mit Thinsulate Isolation. Aber wenn ich die brauche ist es mir meisst eh zu kalt und ich laufe lieber mit den Schneeschuhen durch die Gegend oder lasse mein Snowboard durch die weisse Pracht pflügen


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2011)

gegen die kältebrücke hilt bei mir ernsthaft eine billige alufolieneinlage...grad unter die sohle und du spürst nix mehr von der pedal/cleat/etc schwachstelle! hat mich auch gewundert,, aber hilft bei mir zumindest wirklich.... und wenn schnee liegt kommen eh flaties mit wnaderschuhen drauf. is mehr als warm


----------



## xerto (25. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> gegen die kältebrücke hilt bei mir ernsthaft eine billige alufolieneinlage...grad unter die sohle und du spürst nix mehr von der pedal/cleat/etc schwachstelle! hat mich auch gewundert,, aber hilft bei mir zumindest wirklich.... und wenn schnee liegt kommen eh flaties mit wnaderschuhen drauf. is mehr als warm



ich werde es ausprobieren.. Danke
auch die Tipps mit mehr Platz im schuh 

Welche wanderschuhe ziehst du den an?


----------



## Nightrider666 (25. November 2011)

sobald es 0° und weniger hat kommen bei mir die bike schuhe in den schrank
hatte auch immer nach ner stunde oder so kalte füße egal was für socken oder überschuhe ich genommen hab
jetzt hab ich stabile wanderschuhe an imo mit dünnen socken und immer einen warmen fuß
wenns dann mal -10° hat dann kommen noch warme socken dazu und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (25. November 2011)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> sobald es 0° und weniger hat kommen bei mir die bike schuhe in den schrank
> hatte auch immer nach ner stunde oder so kalte füße egal was für socken oder überschuhe ich genommen hab
> jetzt hab ich stabile wanderschuhe an imo mit dünnen socken und immer einen warmen fuß
> wenns dann mal -10° hat dann kommen noch warme socken dazu und gut ist



was für wanderschuhe nimmst Du? oder ist das egal?

Leder oder kunstleder oder kunststoffe?


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. November 2011)

Erstmal danke für eure Tipps, v.a. Cortina fürs raussuchen! 





mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe es in diesem Jahr mit einer zusätzlichen, umweltfreundlichen, ökologischen und körpereigenen Isolationsschicht versucht. Leider musste ich dann doch feststellen das die Nachteile alle möglichen Vorteile zunichte machen.



Danke für die wertvollen Praxiserfahrungen , werd mich dann gleich woanders umschauen...


War eben nochmal einer Softshell unterwegs, die ich allerdings eher in die Richtung Mode statt Sportbekleidung stecken würde. Bei ~5° mit Kurzarmtrikot zu warm, dabei sollte die Jacke mind. bis 10° zu tragen sein. Habe mir jetzt nochmal 2 Windjacken bestellt und werde das Zwiebelprinzip testen...

Grüße und schönes WE, Christian


----------



## Nightrider666 (25. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> was für wanderschuhe nimmst Du? oder ist das egal?
> 
> Leder oder kunstleder oder kunststoffe?



ich welche von vaude

http://www.vaude-store-nbg.com/epag...3124642/Products/20244/SubProducts/20244-0009

aber wie schon gesagt wurde
wichtig ist dass sie groß genug sind und nich so eng anliegen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hi Christian, weil wir das Thema Softshell letztes Jahr schon hatten habe ich mal die Beiträge rausgesucht, damals wollte glaub Spuri eine kaufen.


  Stimmt - geworden sind es dann sogar 2 (von Gore) im Outlet von Bike Discount. Will beide auch nicht mehr missen....nur endlich wieder nutzen (können). Man - was für ein sonniger, schöner Tag bei 9° heute ...... 

Ach ja - Schuhe....das war seinerzeit ein Tipp von Bärbel.....
Habe ich auch so gehalten - und muss sagen funzt super.
Frage war hier Leder? 
Nee, da gibt es immer mal wieder preiswerte Angebote (19,00-39,00 Euro z.B. real) Textil mit wasserdichter Membran. 
Also ich kam damit gut durch den letzten (Bike-)Winter.....bis dann vor Schnee kein Meter mehr ging....
Jedenfalls Preis/Leistung war top. 

Sah dann erst so aus:




Und später so:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. November 2011)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> ich welche von vaude
> http://www.vaude-store-nbg.com/epag...3124642/Products/20244/SubProducts/20244-0009
> aber wie schon gesagt wurde
> wichtig ist dass sie groß genug sind und nich so eng anliegen


Sehen richtig gut aus  & sind genau das, was hier so gemeint ist!
nur der Preis....
Wie schon erwähnt - die hier aus einem Einkaufsmarkt für 29,99 Euro...




Letzten Winter top -und sehen noch sehr gut aus. 
Allerdings "latsche" ich die auch nicht im Alltag ab - sondern nur zum biken bei Schnee und um die Null....
Preislich muss jeder selbst wissen - aber generell sind solche Botten jeglicher Art von Bikeschuhen vorzuziehen, glaube ich.
(Entsprechenden Winter vorausgesetzt) und danke noch mal Bärbel.....!!!


----------



## Nightrider666 (25. November 2011)

ich hab ja auch nicht ganz so viel bezahlt
und ich fahr damit jeden tag 20km zur arbeit
also hab ich mir die mal gegonnt 
natürlich tuns billigere auch wie gesagt wichtig ist ein schönes luftpolster
und evt platz für warme socken
und schon ist vorbei mit kalten füssen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. November 2011)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch nicht ganz so viel bezahlt
> und ich fahr damit jeden tag 20km zur arbeit
> also hab ich mir die mal gegonnt


 Da ist´s gut so! 
Hätte ich unter diesen Umständen wohl auch so getan....

Fragt sich nur - wann wir dieses Jahr das erste mal die weiße "Pracht" haben...


----------



## Nightrider666 (25. November 2011)

also mir pressierts nicht
reicht dann kurz vor weihnachten
wobei ich schon das winterbike mit spikes in betrieb hab
nachdem ich vor 14 tagen das ams schon mal bei glatteis weggeschmissen hab
und gesalzen haben sie auch schon bei uns


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Ich nutze welche von Merell mit Vibramsohle und Gore Tex

http://baechli-bergsport.ch/De/Chameleon-EVO-GTX-Mid-Merrell-Wanderschuhe.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (25. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich werde es ausprobieren.. Danke
> auch die Tipps mit mehr Platz im schuh
> 
> Welche wanderschuhe ziehst du den an?



meine alten --> "08/15", nicht ganz so grobe, 70 euro "McKinley" wanderschuhe vom engelhorn..

hatte keine große lust großartig zu investieren, und da die eh noch rumstanden... also warm halten tun sie auf jeden fall!


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Ich arbeite weiter an der Isolationsschicht


----------



## NaitsirhC (25. November 2011)

Guten Appetit 
So könnt ich auch arbeiten


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Lecker war's


----------



## Nightrider666 (25. November 2011)

ja genau guten appetit
jetzt krieg ich auch hunger
mal schauen was ich noch auftreiben kann


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2011)

Verdauerle ist auch parat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (25. November 2011)

Christian hör nicht auf die Jungs das mit dem  wirst Du bitter bereuen 

Kauf Dir lieber ne schöne grüne Softshell wie Spuri und werde glücklich 

Achte auf Windstopper und geb ruhig was mehr aus, die Dinger halten ewig.
Ich ziehe meine zum Laufen Biken und Skitouren an, ist aber ne recht dünne von Marmot (Leadville Jacket).

Andi, könntest ruhig auch mal was sagen zu dem Thema, ich sag nur: "Andi just checked in at McDonnalds" 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. November 2011)

Stefan, ich glaub es hackt  ... futterst Dich voll und gibst uns nichts ab .

Sah gut aus  hoffe hat geschmeckt und der Verdauerli hat gewirkt .

Gruß 

Ich muss mal zum Kühlschrank schleichen ... ist bestimmt noch was drin ...


----------



## xerto (25. November 2011)

danke für die vielen tips


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Andi, könntest ruhig auch mal was sagen zu dem Thema, ich sag nur: "Andi just checked in at McDonnalds"
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



jaaa papaaa  aber sag mir mal ne alternative wenn du vor nem konzert, inner fremden stadt noch ne halbe stunde zeit hast was zu essen  und die kalorien hat man gebraucht...so wies da abging! hat gut gerockt bei den beatsteaks!


----------



## Cortina (26. November 2011)

beat*steaks*  die auf dem Grill oder auf der Bühne 

...und wenn schon lieber Burger King oder Kentucky schreit.......


----------



## Nightrider666 (26. November 2011)

ich frag das mal einfach hier
hat schon mal jemand in ein tonopah fettere reifen (26" oder 29") reingemacht
weil......ist mein winterrad und da sowieso meistens alles gefroren ist und die 28"er ziemlich hart sind
wollt ich ein wenig federung mit den fetteren reifen erreichen
ist das möglich


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2011)

Das schöne der Winterzeit


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das schöne der Winterzeit


 Ach so!


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> beat*steaks*  die auf dem Grill oder auf der Bühne
> 
> ...und wenn schon lieber Burger King oder Kentucky schreit.......




die grillen steaks auf der bühne und werfen sie rythmisch ins publikum  nein..... die rythmus schnitzel machen wunderbare musik 

burger king, kentucky dingenskirchen... du bist mir vll. n ernährungsberater


----------



## Cortina (26. November 2011)

Hast ja Recht, immer gesund ist ja auch langweilig und manchmal auch ganz schön anstrengend, bis zu dem Teller waren es 1600hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. November 2011)

da kommt der genieser wieder raus


----------



## Cortina (26. November 2011)

Jepp, schnell noch essen und dann die 1600hm bergab genießen


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2011)

Haste dir auch verdient


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. November 2011)

Das darf ich mir garnicht zu lange ansehen... lecker


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Das darf ich mir garnicht zu lange ansehen... lecker


 Siehst´e - besser man schaut erst nach dem 
Mittagessen hier in den Thread...
Zur Not hilft "nur" noch mzaskar´s "Geheimwaffe" - Rollentrainer...

Aber Spaß beisseite - lecker Sachen die Ihr so als Kalorienausgleich vertilgt.


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2011)

Das Leben ist schön


----------



## BIKE-Garage (27. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das Leben ist schön



...dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. November 2011)

BIKE-Garage schrieb:


> ...dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen



So ist es ... der Stefan lässt es sich unglaublich gut gehen. Recht so .

So, im Rahmen des bevorstehenden Umzugs haben nun auch die Cubes ihr neues Zuhause gefunden und stehen auf gewärmten Fußboden .









Gruß aus Görsroth - Eschenhahn


----------



## mzaskar (27. November 2011)

Passt auf sonst holen sie sich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt einen Schnupfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (27. November 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Passt auf sonst holen sie sich bei der nächsten Ausfahrt einen Schnupfen



Du warst schneller....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. November 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Sonntag,27.11.2011-Volksabstimmung über das umstrittene Bahnprojekt Stuttgart 21.......
> Jetzt wird es aber auch höchste Zeit, nach Stuttgart zu kommen.
> Denn beim Volksentscheid....Könnte es knapp werden.


Andrang war ja genügend - hoffentlich hast Du es noch rechtzeitig geschafft, 
um auch Dein Kreuzle zu machen....

 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jMDTfyKV2o&feature=aso"]Stuttgart 21: Das Leben des Brian auf SchwÃ¤bisch - Original      - YouTube[/nomedia]  


@ Eschenhahn - "Schumi & Co." wärmen auch immer die Reifen vor......


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. November 2011)

Tinas ist aber ganz schön dreckig 
Deine sind sauber. 
Was deuten wir daraus ?

Grüße und gemütlichen Advent im neuen Heim (<-- kann man auch falsch verstehen )

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (29. November 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Grüße und gemütlichen Advent im neuen Heim (<-- kann man auch falsch verstehen )
> 
> LittleBoomer



wie auch immer man das versteht......


falsch ist das nie..


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. November 2011)

Nochmal zur Bremse 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29734_Code-R-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2012-.html

Wenn ich die bestelle in 200/200mm, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Adapter stimmen.
Aber habe ich jetzt vorne pm und hinten is oder hinten is und vorne pm?
(Cube Stereo mit RS Revelation)


----------



## xerto (29. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Bremse
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29734_Code-R-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-Modell-2012-.html
> 
> Wenn ich die bestelle in 200/200mm, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Adapter stimmen.
> ...



is doch egal. sind doch eh beide adapter dabei (siehe lieferungsbeschreibung)



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (29. November 2011)

Gut. Danke 

*Wenn ich nicht lesen könnte, könnte ich wohl kaum auf deinen Beitrag antworten.


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. November 2011)

viel spannender wär die frage, wer 200 am heck braucht


----------



## mtblukas (29. November 2011)

Und ob das Stereo das aushält bzw. Cube das freigibt.


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. November 2011)

Das wär wirklich mal spannend zu wissen.
Wenns sein MUSS, hinten 180er. Bei der
Hayes bringt das aber alles nix. Da gehe ich 
jetzt lieber auf nummer sicher sicher


----------



## xerto (29. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> viel spannender wär die frage, wer 200 am heck braucht



da ich mir jetzt ein fahrrad zulegen möchte ist vielleicht sogar noch eine 200er zu schwach







ich will ein bißchen was abnehmen..


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. November 2011)

Ich nehm hinten ne 180er. Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Das wär wirklich mal spannend zu wissen.
> Wenns sein MUSS, hinten 180er. Bei der
> Hayes bringt das aber alles nix. Da gehe ich
> jetzt lieber auf nummer sicher sicher



naja das is nich soo spannend.. freigabe: nein  fertig..... aber wenn ich über teile an meinem fahrrad nachenk, such ich ja immer gründe.. und die meinte ich


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. November 2011)

Bremse hinten wird komplett überbewertet, meistens wird ja eh nur auf dem Vorderrad gerollt.


----------



## blutlache (29. November 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Bremse hinten wird komplett überbewertet, meistens wird ja eh nur auf dem Vorderrad gerollt.



*Dazu muß man aber fahren können & und wir wissen ja das bei Bikestarr
der Name programm ist..*



> Dein Fahrkönnen beschränkt sich im weiteren (entgegen der Selbstdarstellung als absoluter Könner) leider fast ausschließlich auf´s "herumfahren".



siehe auch...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8922673&postcount=4205


----------



## buschhase (29. November 2011)

Dacht das Thema hätten wir schon abgeharkt 

Nagut - dann auf in Runde 2 

Gruß
Nico

PS: Hast dir eigtl dein Rad nach dem Forumnicks oder den Nick nach dem Rad ausgesucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (29. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Dacht das Thema hätten wir schon abgeharkt
> 
> Nagut - dann auf in Runde 2
> 
> ...



wen meinst du?

oder steh ich auf dem schlauch?


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. November 2011)

blutlache schrieb:


> *Dazu muß man aber fahren können & und wir wissen ja das bei Bikestarr
> der Name programm ist..*
> 
> 
> ...



 ????
Hatten wir das nicht abgehackt? Ich erklärs hiermit nochmal:
In der Zeit, bin ich jeden mist mit Fullface gefahren, was jetzt
immernoch oft der Fall ist. Hätte ich mich einmal hingelegt, hätte
ich mein komplettes Leben mit einem schiefen Gesicht rumlaufen müssen.
Alleine die Erschütterung reicht, damit alles am Ar*** ist.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. November 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Dacht das Thema hätten wir schon abgeharkt


 Abgehakt - weil einen "Haken"
dahinter machen....
Nicht Hacken und nicht harken - dazu geht man in den Garten!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. November 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> ......... damit alles am Ar*** ist.


 
 Das dachte ich vor 2 Abenden beim Blick aus dem Fenster auch....




Aber wir leben noch......


----------



## xerto (29. November 2011)

independence day im ossiland..


war et auch da?


bei euch ist ja richtig was los 

oder haben die polen ihr diebesgut verbrannt?


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. November 2011)

Woww


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> independence day im ossiland..
> war et auch da?.....oder haben die polen ihr
> diebesgut verbrannt?


 
1. - Ja es war bei mir aus dem Balkon - Fenster gesehen. 
2. -  
Leider Blick nach Westen (Berlin) - 
Polen liegt genau auf der anderen Fensterseite des Hauses. 
Aber die Idee an sich......


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. November 2011)

Was für eine geile Stimmung.


----------



## barbarissima (29. November 2011)

Bleib lieber im Haus Spuri  Am Ende sind es doch Aliens, die versuchen deine Grußbotschaften auf der Fensterbank zu deuten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Oder die Fensterdeko ist gar keine Fensterdeko sondern getarnte Außerirdische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (29. November 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> wen meinst du?
> 
> oder steh ich auf dem schlauch?



Meinte meinen Vorredner  

@Spuri: Ich wussts doch! Hatte es erst ohne ''r'' aber fand, dass es irgendwie komisch aussah. Doofe Entscheidung 
Aber sehr schönes Bild. Das Foto ohne Häuser und Bäume im Vordergrund wäre perfekt.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mtblukas (29. November 2011)

Wo ist eigentlich kubitix ??


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. November 2011)

Nochmal zurück zum Jackenthema, hatte mir ja zwei Windjacken bestellt, darunter auch die Pearl Izumi Elite Barrier Jacket. Ist heute angekommen, gerade 90min Probefahrt bei ~5°C. Funktionsunterhemd, Kurzarmtrikot/Armlinge + angerautes Langarmtrikot haben gereicht, sehr angenehm zum fahren. Für noch kälter müsste noch eine Fleece drunter passen. Mal sehen wie sie sich dann bei Minusgraden schlägt, 100% winddicht ist sie nicht, was im Moment aber nicht stört, im Gegenteil...

Christian


----------



## Fabian93 (30. November 2011)

Wenn ich die ganzen Würfel sehe werden Erinnerungen wach, mit dem Cube hat bei mir alles angefangen.War mir ein gutes Bike 






Das Video ist damals spontan bei einer Tour entstanden


----------



## Cortina (30. November 2011)

@Lukas, kubitix war doch heute morgen mal online...oh sorry Du bist ja Stift, um die Zeit ist ja nur das arbeitende Volk wach 
Wird wohl auch gerade was renovieren oder ausbauen (Haus, Auto, Garten, Leben etc.) 

@Christian der Preis ist ja mal der Hit von der Jacke und wenn sie passt 

@Spuri der Himmel wäre es aber wert gewesen mal ein schöneres Bild von draußen zu machen aber gibs zu, Du hattes vor den Aliens Angst 

 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Lukas [...] oh sorry Du bist ja Stift, um die Zeit ist ja nur das arbeitende Volk wach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (30. November 2011)

@Fabian93
 Wusste garnicht, dass du mit Cube angefangen hast.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich kubitix ??



Wollte ich auch schon fragen. Es wird Winter. Ich benötige Soundchecks.


----------



## mtblukas (30. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Lukas, kubitix war doch heute morgen mal online...oh sorry Du bist ja Stift, um die Zeit ist ja nur das arbeitende Volk wach
> 
> Grüße
> Guido



Stift


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. November 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Spuri der Himmel wäre es aber wert gewesen mal ein schöneres Bild von draußen zu machen aber gibs zu, Du hattes vor den Aliens Angst
> 
> Grüße Guido


 Ich und Aaaangst, da war doch was..egal!?
Nee, aber das Ganze war vielleicht 5-7 Minuten. 
War froh einen Foto gefunden zu haben, der nicht Akku-leer war.
Wenn das Ding planbar gewesen wäre - es wäre mein bestes Foto
des Lebens geworden.....
Aber wenigstens habe ich eine Erinnerung an den Augenblick.

Das Capt. Kubitix rar ist fiel mir auch schon auf - so gestern Nacht 02.34 Uhr. Schlafe zzt. etwas unschön (Angst vor einer Alien-Invasion).
Was ist los Capt. - Lagebericht!


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Stift



@Lukas
Ich bin sicher, er meint "Nachwuchs-Fachkraft".

Aber wenn er Dich 'Stift' nennt, nenne Ihn doch "Kulli" 
Haha, Schenkelklopfer......


@Spuri
Na Spuri, was machen die Gräten ? Du hörst Dich etwas bedröpselt an...

@Kubitix / Cortina
Ändert Kubitix etwa seinen Weltraum-Hangar ?. 
Lass mich raten: Richtung Gardasee ? 


Grüße 

LittleBoomer


----------



## mtblukas (30. November 2011)

Okay, aber eigentlich bin ich (leider) Schüler und hab morgen Prüfung


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Okay, aber eigentlich bin ich (leider) Schüler und hab morgen Prüfung



dann geh ma besser ins bett  viel glück  (und nein kein bild von gee atherton zeigen )

ah und stift nennt guido einen gerne  ich bin auch einer...der "forumsstift"...willkommen im club


----------



## kubitix (30. November 2011)

Hi Männers und Frauen,

immer schön locker bleiben, wir leben noch.

Ist aber ein gutes Gefühl "vermisst" zu werden.

Stefan


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. November 2011)

Ayy Ayy Captain.

Soundcheck: Bad Religion


----------



## mtblukas (30. November 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dann geh ma besser ins bett
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum das ist doch mein Thema? 





Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (30. November 2011)

"akt"fotos von bikepros die gleichzeitig nen miesen bizeps haben?  spannend....

es lebt noch


----------



## cytrax (30. November 2011)

1. Lehrjahr = Stift
2. Lehrjahr = Kuli
3. Lehrjahr = Edding
4. Lehrjahr = Oberstift-Untergsell 

So war das bei uns


----------



## Cortina (1. Dezember 2011)

Sorry Lukas dachte Du machst ne Ausbildung beim "Papst" und Lehrlinge werden auch als Stift bezeichnet.
...oder war das jetzt Beruftschule 

Ich drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen für die Prüfung 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Milan0 (1. Dezember 2011)

Sagt der große Stift zum Kleinen



Wachsmalstift


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Dezember 2011)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Sagt der große Stift zum Kleinen
> Wachsmalstift


 
Wenn das hier so weitergeht - gehe ich bald stiften....

@LittleBoomer - Danke der Nachfrage - alles wird Gut! Die Narben sind am verblassen.....


----------



## Benni24 (1. Dezember 2011)

EDIT: Falscher Thread


----------



## mtblukas (1. Dezember 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sorry Lukas dachte Du machst ne Ausbildung beim "Papst" und Lehrlinge werden auch als Stift bezeichnet.
> ...oder war das jetzt Beruftschule
> 
> Ich drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen für die Prüfung
> ...



Erst nächstes Jahr 

Prüfung ist auch gut gelaufen


----------



## cytrax (1. Dezember 2011)

Hab Prüfung heute auch bestanden  Bin jetzt Einsteller mit Zertifikat und bekomm mehr Kohle


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (1. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hab Prüfung heute auch bestanden  Bin jetzt Einsteller mit Zertifikat und bekomm mehr Kohle



glückwunsch 

kannste jetzt meine schaltung besser einstellen?
für mehr kohle?


----------



## cytrax (1. Dezember 2011)

Danke euch  Darf jetzt Formen aufbauen und einstellen. Bei so ner Kiste: 





Und die Kiste macht Gummi und Silikonteile  (Spritzgießmaschine)


----------



## xerto (1. Dezember 2011)

nettes maschinchen  


mal ne ganz doofe frage.

gibt es ein aufblasbares fahrrad?

man muss nicht damit fahren können 

wäre für einen tipp dankbar


----------



## barbarissima (1. Dezember 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hi Männers und Frauen,
> 
> immer schön locker bleiben, wir leben noch.
> 
> ...


Hi Kubi 
na endlich  Dachte schon, du hättest dich uns ab- und dem Pferdesport wieder zugewandt 

 




spurhalter schrieb:


> @LittleBoomer - Danke der Nachfrage - alles wird Gut! Die Narben sind am verblassen.....


Dann dürfen wir also in den nächsten paar Tagen auf neue Fotostrecken aus dem Osten der Republik freuen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mtblukas schrieb:


> Prüfung ist auch gut gelaufen


 


cytrax schrieb:


> Hab Prüfung heute auch bestanden  Bin jetzt Einsteller mit Zertifikat und bekomm mehr Kohle


 
Ihr Streber  Glückwunsch


----------



## barbarissima (1. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> nettes maschinchen
> 
> 
> mal ne ganz doofe frage.
> ...


 
Logisch gibt es das


----------



## mtblukas (1. Dezember 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ihr Streber  Glückwunsch



Das selbe hat meine Schwester auch gesagt...

Danke..!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (1. Dezember 2011)

Oh Gott ... bei dem Bild vonner Spritzgießmaschine setzt bei mir sofort spontanes Gähnen ein. Mit solchen Dingern und den Produkten und und und haben mich schon zwei Profs regelmäßig innen Schlaf doziert. Schrecklich sowas theoretisch durchzukauen, obwohl man damit später nix am Hut haben wird.
Darfst denn auch Blasform-/Blasfolienanlagen bedienen? ''Genial daneben ...'' hat meine Frage ''Was ist eine Flachlegeeinrichtung'' immernoch nicht genommen. Die Schweine!

Gruß
Nico


----------



## xerto (1. Dezember 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Logisch gibt es das



danke 

dir natürlich auch glückwunsch  lukas


----------



## cytrax (1. Dezember 2011)

DANKE 

@ Nico: Nee wir haben nur Gummi (EPDM, NR, NBR, CR, FKM,...) und Silikon. Aber so ne "Flachlegeanlage" kenn ich. Sowas hat ne firma um die Ecke von uns. Is aber cool das Teil.


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> @ Nico: Nee wir haben nur Gummi (EPDM, NR, NBR, CR, FKM,...) und Silikon. Aber so ne "Flachlegeanlage" kenn ich. Sowas hat ne firma um die Ecke von uns. Is aber cool das Teil.



Wenn man Euch so reden hören, könnte man durchaus auf falsche Gedanken kommen.

Ich dachte immer, als Einsteller stellt man die Arbeit ein 

Glückwunsch an die Prüflinge.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## jan84 (2. Dezember 2011)

Bei Schulungen zu Crash Simulationen kann man sich auch sehr ausführlich etwas zu "Multi body dynamics" und "deep penetrations" anhören...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (2. Dezember 2011)

ach..  interssant


----------



## xerto (2. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Bei Schulungen zu Crash Simulationen kann man sich auch sehr ausführlich etwas zu "Multi body dynamics" und "deep penetrations" anhören...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



man sollte viel mehr schulungen machen


----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2011)

ein paar bilder von der kranken aktion gestern: 
nach wettersturz und schnee bis 1600m auf knapp 1800m. geil war's!


----------



## Asko (4. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ein paar bilder von der kranken aktion gestern:
> nach wettersturz und schnee bis 1600m auf knapp 1800m. geil war's!





Am Freitag bin ich dank Föhn noch im T-Shirt aufn Heuberg rumgekurvt, aber ich glaube der Schnee bleibt uns jetzt endgültig erhalten.


----------



## beuze1 (4. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


>



*Klasse Bild, macht direkt laune raus zu gehen, fatz..
muss ich echt auf die neue Seite rüberretten 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2011)

Asko schrieb:


> Am Freitag bin ich dank Föhn noch im T-Shirt aufn Heuberg rumgekurvt, aber ich glaube der Schnee bleibt uns jetzt endgültig erhalten.



na das meiste ist eh schon wieder weg.


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. Dezember 2011)

@Fatz
Die Pics sind wirklich schön. 
Sehr geile Farben


----------



## beuze1 (4. Dezember 2011)

*Bin doch nicht mehr raus, zu viel Wind & Regen heute.
*
*Hab mir's in der Werkstadt gemütlich gemacht.
Denn es gibt immer was zu tun.




z.b. ausgeschlagene FOX DU-Bushes Gleitlager wechseln.








Gut, wenn Ersatz schon im Hause ist.








Und ein kleines Werkzeug zum schonenden auspressen.



*
*Jetzt kanns wieder besser Wetter werden.
.*


----------



## fatz (4. Dezember 2011)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> @Fatz
> Die Pics sind wirklich schön.


thanks


> Sehr geile Farben


hab nur an der gradation ein bissl gedreht. dadurch werden die farben etwas leuchtender.


----------



## Route66 (4. Dezember 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Gut, wenn Ersatz schon im Hause ist.



ja, da fällt mir ein dass ich ja auch noch was zu tun hab  




Marko


----------



## cytrax (6. Dezember 2011)

Hiiiiiiiiiiilfeeeeeeeeeee, es schneit wie sau  und das Zeuchs bleibt auch liegen 

So jetzt meine Frage: Ice Spiker Pro oder Performance? Und welche größe fürs AMS? (sollte später noch in ein light Enduro Passen also bissl breiter)


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2011)

i.d.r reicht die Draht version ...... und schmal sollten sie sein  

die Pro Version hat ein paar Spikes mehr und die Spikes sind spitzer .... tut aber bei der Haftung keinen grossen unterschied. Achja, Spikes gehen auch mal verloren, daher vielleicht Ersatzspikes und Werkzeug mitordern ... oder fahren und nicht darum kümmern


----------



## mtblukas (6. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> i.d.r reicht die Draht version ...... und schmal sollten sie sein
> 
> die Pro Version hat ein paar Spikes mehr und die Spikes sind spitzer .... tut aber bei der Haftung keinen grossen unterschied. Achja, Spikes gehen auch mal verloren, daher vielleicht Ersatzspikes und Werkzeug mitordern ... oder fahren und nicht darum kümmern



wieso schmal?


----------



## cytrax (6. Dezember 2011)

Die SuFu ergab: Breite Reifen bei Matsch, Eis und festgefahrenem Schnee und schmale Reifen eher bei Pulverschnee. Da wir bei uns noch nie so richtigen (tiefen) Pulverschnee hatten und eher Matsch und festen Schnee dann eher wohl die Breiteren.

Aber passt ein 2,35"er ins AMS? Falls die nicht so breit bauen (oder gleich) wie der 2,25"er FA würd ich die Breiteren Pro nehmen. 

Falls einer die 2,35"er Ice Spiker hat (oder die 2,1"er) könnte vielleicht mal jemand die Breite messen? Wäre echt spitze. Ersatzspikes gibts bei BC auch und kann man laut Beschreibung mit ner Zange eindrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floggel (6. Dezember 2011)

Bei Schneematsch können sehr schmale Reifen auch von Vorteil sein. Nämlich dann, wenn der Anpressdruck ausreicht, damit die Reifen den darunterliegenden Bodenbelag erreichen und somit ordentlich Grip geben. Das ist aber natürlich nicht immer der Fall.

Die flachen Spikes kann man auf jeden Fall mit einer guten Zange reinwürgen. Bei den Spitzen weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## OIRAM (6. Dezember 2011)

*Also der normale Schwalbe Ice Spiker Performance Draht Spikereifen, mit 304 Spikes, sollte mehr als ausreichend sein.
Ich fahr den am Stereo, hier vom letzten Winter und bin echt zufrieden damit. 





Und wenn es ein BREITER Reifen (4") sein soll, mußte eh n ganz anderes Bike haben. 





Ich könnt mir vorstellen das der 2,35" breite Ice Spiker nicht ins AMS passt.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Dezember 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Also der normale Schwalbe Ice Spiker Performance Draht Spikereifen, mit 304 Spikes, sollte mehr als ausreichend sein.*


Habe auch letzten Winter am LTD den 2.1 er gefahren. 
Bin auch mehr als zufrieden - und wenn der Schnee(matsch) erst mal am Rad bappt, bist Du froh über ein wenig Platz.....
Hier ging es ja noch - aber matscht ja auch schlimmer....denke auch das ein breiterer Reifen da keinen Sinn am LTD/AMS usw. macht....


----------



## OIRAM (6. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> und wenn der Schnee(matsch) erst mal am Rad bappt, bist Du froh über ein wenig Platz.....



dem ist nicht hinzuzufügen...


----------



## cytrax (6. Dezember 2011)

Auf so ne Antwort hab ich gewartet  Danke Jungs, dann wird der 2,1"er Performance bestellt (mit Ersatzspikes versteht sich )


----------



## mzaskar (6. Dezember 2011)

Werkzeug nicht vergessen  aber ehrlich ich habe noch keine Spikes verloren und wenn, die paar fehlenden Spikes machen sich bestimmt nicht bemerkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (6. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Auf so ne Antwort hab ich gewartet  Danke Jungs, dann wird der 2,1"er Performance bestellt (mit Ersatzspikes versteht sich )



gute wahl

und wenn du auf eis fährst vertrau den spikes 
ich habe auf einem zugefrorenen see sogar mit der vorderradbremse gebremst weil ich nicht geglaubt habe das die reifen das ausgleichen. 


dummerweise bin ich abgestiegen  und dann war es wirklich glatt. 

ich kam vom see nur deswegen runter weil ich wieder aufs bike kam 



viel spass mit spikes


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> hier kommt grad der winter....


Siehst Du - das ist schon Strafe Nummer 1 
(trotzdem Danke für die Grüße) - übrigens an Alle. 
Dennoch darf hier wohl einiges nicht ungesühnt bleiben! 

cytrax & fatz - bitte dort hinten auf die harte, hölzerne Anklagebank. 
Xerto als Beisitzer - bitte auf den weichen, samtigen Sessel - ja genau
der dort, wo die Massagetanten warten und die Getränke stehen....
da Capt. Kubitix nicht auffindbar ist - beantrage ich für die Angeklagten, Kraft meiner wiedererlangten Muskulatur zur Fortbewegung eines Zweirades der Marke Cube, wegen vorsätzlicher Lästerung folgendes Strafemaße:
1. innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden dürfen keine sarkastischen oder zynischen Kommentare seitens dieser ins www eingestellt werden.
2. Auf allen Euren Lieblingsstrecken werdet Ihr nun 15 Tage lang folgender Aufforderung 
nachkommen: 
Für eine kleine Gebühr von 25 Euronen lässt Euch der Herr wieder 
ein kurzes Stück (5km) biken. Stimmt das Gericht (Beisitzer Xerto) zu?
Gegen das Urteil kann lediglich Berufung in Form eines  Fotos eingelgt werden, anderenfalls wird das Urteil ab 24.00 Uhr des heutigen Tages rechtskräftig!


----------



## cytrax (8. Dezember 2011)

Bezieht sich die Anklage auf das hier:



cytrax schrieb:


> Dazu fällt mir nur die Signatur von Guido ein
> 
> Meine Rede: Carbon statt Kondition!
> 
> http://www.gonzofoto.de/video/pedro.html




Ich bekenne mich als schuldig 

Bekomme ich jetzt Xerto´s Stereo? 

Hier noch ein Foto. Habe im Moment nix anderes


----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Siehst Du - das ist schon Strafe Nummer 1
> (trotzdem Danke für die Grüße) - übrigens an Alle.
> Dennoch darf hier wohl einiges nicht ungesühnt bleiben!
> 
> ...



damit wird der gerechtigkeit genüge getan...


allerdings muss das bild zu dem persönlichen amüsement des ehrenwerten grichtes beitragen. es muss mindestens aussergewöhnlich besser aussergewöhnlich peinlich für die angeklagten sein..

z- b. fatz muss ein hardtail von cube downhillen...

dann hat die gerechtigkeit obsiegt




ich freue mich schon auf die bildchen..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich als schuldig


 In diesem Fall - auch und gerade wegen der schnellen und unkomplizierten Beweisführung + eingestelltem Foto lässt das Gericht äußerste Milde walten. 
Ein Bike von irgendjemand anderen als evtl. dem Weihnachtsmann 
gibt es dennoch nicht.

Fatz hat noch 2h 55 min....


----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich bekenne mich als schuldig
> 
> Bekomme ich jetzt Xerto´s Stereo?



nee mein stereo nicht...


aber ich überlege dir meinen neuen downhiller zur verfügung zu stellen...







falls du dein hündchen mitnehmen willst, kannst du den mit kabelbinder fest machen..


----------



## cytrax (8. Dezember 2011)

Wo isn da die Federung?  Hündchen hab ich nicht^^ (gesetz des Bro Codes ) Mich würds aber schon mal interessieren was passiert wenn man mit so nem Teil ne DH strecke runterrast


----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wo isn da die Federung?  Hündchen hab ich nicht
> 
> Mich würds aber schon mal interessieren was passiert wenn man mit so nem Teil ne DH strecke runterrast



nur amateure brauchen viel federweg ...




profis können auch so fahren


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wo isn da die Federung? Mich würds aber schon mal interessieren was passiert wenn man mit so nem Teil ne DH strecke runterrast


Ganz einfach = das hier
Sonst häte man das MTB/Downhill ja nicht erfinden müssen. 



xerto schrieb:


> nur amateure brauchen viel federweg ...
> profis können auch so fahren


@ xerto - Ah ja, also das hier sind dann alles Amateure....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQuOraq40Xg"]Mountainbike Unfall Compilation Video      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Schönen Abend noch - bin dann mal weg.....irgendwie bin ich ganz froh, dass mir "nur" die Schulter weh tut.
Ganz schöner Autsch! dabei.....und sicher nicht nur von "Nicht-Profis"
Was lernen wir daraus - kann jedem passieren & nicht "überheblich" werden.....
(Weiß ja - Du hast es nicht so gemeint....)
Es ist immer "nur" dieser eine kleine Moment - nicht bei der Sache oder eben verschätzt usw.
Profi hin Amateur her......
Euch Allen lieber "Allzeit Gute Fahrt!" ohne "Hals und Beinbruch"


----------



## Asko (8. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> aber ich überlege dir meinen neuen downhiller zur verfügung zu stellen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach die Hündchen kommen auch so hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (8. Dezember 2011)

Ganz ehrlich? Das Rad hat was!


----------



## Friendsofmine (8. Dezember 2011)

......ja. Und zwar einen Korb .....vorne. 

Der Hund "Lily" ist ja mal ganz supi. Ein "Fullydog" so zu sagen.


----------



## xerto (8. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @ xerto - Ah ja, also das hier sind dann alles Amateure....
> Mountainbike Unfall Compilation Video      - YouTube



bei jedem meiner "kleinen fahrfehlerschen" hat einer mit der kamera draufgehalten...

die krankenkasse hat mir schon das goldene gebrochene schlüßelbein verliehen..

zum zahnarzt muss ich nicht mehr, steht alles abends im glas..




ich meinte nicht profis sondern semiprofessionell  is ja irgendwie fast dasselbe.


das mit dem hündchen is toll...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> bei jedem meiner "kleinen fahrfehlerschen" hat einer mit der kamera draufgehalten...
> die krankenkasse hat mir schon das goldene gebrochene schlüßelbein verliehen..
> zum zahnarzt muss ich nicht mehr, steht alles abends im glas..
> 
> ich meinte nicht profis sondern semiprofessionell  is ja irgendwie fast dasselbe.das mit dem hündchen is toll...


 
 Wie gesagt - ging auch nicht gegen Dich! War mehr so als allgemeine "Mahnung".... 
Der Clip mit Lily macht zum Glück wieder alles wett - da kann man zusehen + geniessen - und weiß wieder, warum wir uns auf die Bikes hechten.....auch coole musikalische Untermalung......

nur für fatz wird es eng, ganz eng 
Zum Glück kann er die nächsten 15 Tage als "außergewöhnliche Belastung" in der Steuererklärung 2012 angeben....
Da kommt wieder was rein.....


----------



## fatz (9. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> z- b. fatz muss ein hardtail von cube downhillen...


na das waer aber materialquaelerei. 


spurhalter schrieb:


> Fatz hat noch 2h 55 min....


der war in der werkstatt, hat das am samtag demolierte x.0 schaltwerk getauscht (so ein
schrott. ned mal an einen felsen donnern haelt das aus) und hat's erst heut gelesen.

damit du dich wieder einkriegst, mach ich evtl. am woe das video vom samstag fertig, wenn's 
wetter nicht gar zu gut wird.



xerto schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir fatz hart bestrafen wie...
> 
> langsam den berg runter
> nicht mehr basteln dürfen..
> ...


also jetzt mal eine ganz klare ansage: *vorher* muesst ihr mich erstmal kriegen.


----------



## cytrax (9. Dezember 2011)

Nochmal ne kurze Frage wegen den Ice Spikers. Für hinten der 2,1"er is klar, aber vorne würd doch der 2,35"er passen. Weiß nur nicht wie sich die Kombi fährt^^

EDIT: ich bestell einfach 2x den 2,1"er und einmal den Pro in 2,35" Wenns ned daugt gibts halt wieder ne Verkaufs Signatur


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> damit du dich wieder einkriegst, mach ich evtl. am woe das video vom samstag fertig, wenn's
> wetter nicht gar zu gut wird.
> 
> also jetzt mal eine ganz klare ansage: *vorher* muesst ihr mich erstmal kriegen.


 
 Werkstatt - also mildernde Umstände.....
Und wenn nun noch das Video..... denke Du wirst genug Zeit haben,
das Wetter, ach reden wir nicht darüber.....freuen wir uns auf Dein (Mach)Werk. 

Zur Ansage: 
An irgendeiner "Mautstelle" hätten wir Dich schon "erwischt" 
Die bleiben ja nun erst mal Ausgesetzt....

Zu den Reifen kann ich nix sagen - finde die Frage aber mal ganz spannend.
Mal sehen, ob da einer was beitragen kann.....


----------



## fatz (9. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Werkstatt - also mildernde Umstände.....
> Und wenn nun noch das Video..... denke Du wirst genug Zeit haben,
> das Wetter, ach reden wir nicht darüber.....freuen wir uns auf Dein (Mach)Werk.


mal schauen. hier hat's grad blauen himmel und ein kollege hat grad gemeint er haette 
gestern abend die rodelsaison eroeffnet. bis 900m runter liegt anscheinend schon gut 
was. so muss der uebergang sein. letzte woche noch biken diese woche rodeln.


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. Dezember 2011)

Aua.... Böses Video. Schade, dass ich meinen Crash nicht aufgenommen hab.
Soll echt spektakulär ausgesehen haben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na das waer aber materialquaelerei.
> 
> der war in der werkstatt, hat das am samtag demolierte x.0 schaltwerk getauscht



gegen x9 oder hast du so viel kohle oO


----------



## jan84 (9. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> na das waer aber materialquaelerei.
> 
> der war in der werkstatt, hat das am samtag demolierte x.0 schaltwerk getauscht (so ein
> schrott. ned mal an einen felsen donnern haelt das aus) und hat's erst heut gelesen.
> [...]



Bin da eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden, meinst müsste jetzt ins sechste Jahr gehen . Hat aber auch noch nen Alu Käfig. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (10. Dezember 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> gegen x9 oder hast du so viel kohle oO



klar. das x0 ging nur ziemlich billig her, sonst waer gleich ein x9 dran gewesen.



			
				Jan84 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin da eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden, meinst müsste jetzt ins sechste Jahr gehen . Hat aber auch noch nen Alu Käfig.


ich mag das ding ja auch. shimpanso kommt mir da nimmer dran. mir hat's bloss die 
komplette schaltung verdrueckst (bissl zu weit rechts gefahren). der carbonkaefig ist 
noch ok. 
@andi: sind die kaefige zwischen x0 2010 und x9 2011 austauschbar?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> ..... shimpanso kommt mir da nimmer dran...


 So krass - ich kenne seit 4 Bikes nichts anderes - und dann noch nicht mal "Edelschimpanso" - sonder eher XT/SLX. 
Ist Scram denn so "anders" - oder wie immer alles "reine Geschmackssache"? Gelesen habe ich bislang nur, dass sich Scram "kerniger" schalten lässt....mehr aber auch nicht....
Klär mich mal bitte, bitte auf - gern auch pn. Danke.


----------



## cytrax (10. Dezember 2011)

Sram is einfach göttlich  Das musst fahren erklären kann man das ned


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2011)

Bin von Sram nach Shimano umgestiegen .... ich muss sagen Shimano gefällt mir sehr gut, vor allem 2 way release (gab es bei meiner letzten SRAM nicht) finde ich super. 

achja, fahre komplett XTR (Kurbel und Umwerfer XTR)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (10. Dezember 2011)

So ich hab neue Teile am Bike 

Einmal Sram X0 in schwarz, weils so edel ausschaut 









Sram X9 weil schwarz so gut passt 









Neue Kettenführüng (Eigenbau in 20 min)









Und das alles nicht nur weils schön aussieht sondern auch so genial funktioniert...Ich liebe Sram  Shimano wirkt dagegen so billg.  Zumindest Xt.

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch:

Eigentlich wollte ich einen kurzen Käfig montieren. Das geht ja beim XO aber auf der Packung des Erstatzkafigs steht X9 drauf aber bei dem kann man ja gar kein Käfig tauschen? 





Ja und jetzt passt das nicht jetzt hab ich überlegt den "zapfen" so abzuschleifen oder zu drehen das er passt...Was ich dann aber eigentlich sehr genau machen müsste...

Jetzt zur Frage gibts auch ein XO Shortcage ersatz oder so?

Gruß Lukas

P.S. Wenns interessiert unser Trail ist jetzt legal


----------



## buschhase (10. Dezember 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> P.S. Wenns interessiert unser Trail ist jetzt legal



Gratz! Davon können wir hier im Pott nur träumen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (10. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Nochmal ne kurze Frage wegen den Ice Spikers. Für hinten der 2,1"er is klar, aber vorne würd doch der 2,35"er passen. Weiß nur nicht wie sich die Kombi fährt^^
> 
> EDIT: ich bestell einfach 2x den 2,1"er und einmal den Pro in 2,35" Wenns ned daugt gibts halt wieder ne Verkaufs Signatur



Hab mal meine 2.35er Ice Spiker Pro gemessen: auf einer 19mm Felge Stollenbreite = 60,35mm. Falls es dir noch hilft.


----------



## cytrax (10. Dezember 2011)

Jo danke  Ich hab aber was ganz nettes gefunden  http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/reifen-Schwalbe-Ice Spiker Pro-26x2.35.html

Hab jetzt mal 2x die in 2,1" und einen in 2,35" bestellt. Will den Breiten am VR testen (da passt er ja hoffentlich rein^^)


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Dezember 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja und jetzt passt das nicht jetzt hab ich überlegt den "zapfen" so abzuschleifen oder zu drehen das er passt...Was ich dann aber eigentlich sehr genau machen müsste...
> 
> Jetzt zur Frage gibts auch ein XO Shortcage ersatz oder so?
> 
> ...




hast ne bank überfallen?  ich hab bisher egnau ein 10fach schaltwerk der neueren generation genauer in der hand gehabt..daher wusst ich auch nicht ob und wie man den käfig tauschen kann. habs mal stark angenommen... und wenns den x9 käfig gibt, wärs mal stark anzunehmen, dass es auch n x0 dazu gibt. (wobei ich sram kenne und das sind manchmal schon säcke...also versuchs mal mit nem anruf (über deinen händler oder sonst wie) bei sram/vertrieb..)

das abschleifen vergessgleich.... muss seeeeehr genau werden, sonst hast du nur spiel, wirst du mit sicherheit haben und dann kannst deine präzision in die pfanne haun!


----------



## jan84 (10. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> So krass - ich kenne seit 4 Bikes nichts anderes - und dann noch nicht mal "Edelschimpanso" - sonder eher XT/SLX.
> Ist Scram denn so "anders" - oder wie immer alles "reine Geschmackssache"? Gelesen habe ich bislang nur, dass sich Scram "kerniger" schalten lässt....mehr aber auch nicht....
> Klär mich mal bitte, bitte auf - gern auch pn. Danke.



SRAM ist kerniger, qualitativ sehe ich zwischen Shimano und SRAM aber keine allzugroßen unterschiede. Praktisch machts - bis auf persöhnliche Vorlieben- meiner Meinung nach keinen Unterschied. Habe/hatte SLX, XT, X9 und X0 an den Bikes. 
Bei Kurbeln geht meiner Meinung nach aus technischer Sicht fast kein Weg an Shimano vorbei, Optik steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Dezember 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> SRAM ist kerniger, qualitativ sehe ich zwischen Shimano und SRAM aber keine allzugroßen unterschiede. Praktisch machts - bis auf persöhnliche Vorlieben- meiner Meinung nach keinen Unterschied. Habe/hatte SLX, XT, X9 und X0 an den Bikes.
> Bei Kurbeln geht meiner Meinung nach aus technischer Sicht fast kein Weg an Shimano vorbei, Optik steht auf einem anderen Blatt. grüße,
> Jan


 
 So dachte ich auch bislang.....danke, 
diese Antwort ist doch mal ganz Aussagekräftig. Um Vorlieben sollten
wir uns hier auch nicht wirklich streiten.....für mich ist wieder alles i.O.
= heile (Bike)Welt. Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht an Jan.


----------



## fatz (11. Dezember 2011)

s streitet doch niemand. ich mag halt sram lieber und gut. 

egal, hier das video vom samtag voriger woche. immerhin noch auf 1800m, trotz schnee in der nacht zuvor:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/33439751"]foggy but cold on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Dezember 2011)

Nettes Video


----------



## mtblukas (11. Dezember 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hast ne bank überfallen?  ich hab bisher egnau ein 10fach schaltwerk der neueren generation genauer in der hand gehabt..daher wusst ich auch nicht ob und wie man den käfig tauschen kann. habs mal stark angenommen... und wenns den x9 käfig gibt, wärs mal stark anzunehmen, dass es auch n x0 dazu gibt. (wobei ich sram kenne und das sind manchmal schon säcke...also versuchs mal mit nem anruf (über deinen händler oder sonst wie) bei sram/vertrieb..)
> 
> das abschleifen vergessgleich.... muss seeeeehr genau werden, sonst hast du nur spiel, wirst du mit sicherheit haben und dann kannst deine präzision in die pfanne haun!



Wieso?  
Nein hab jemanden gefunden der meine Xt/ Slx Teile gegen die X9/ X0 teile für einen Aufpreis getauscht hat 

Also ich hatte den Käfig auch schon ausgebaut beim XO das geht. Okay dann ruf ich da mal an oder schreib ne Mail..

Ja dann lass ich das lieber mit dem abschleifen...Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Dezember 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> s streitet doch niemand. ich mag halt sram lieber und gut.


 Ja - eben! Genau das meinte ich doch damit auch. 
Schönes Video - wird anteilig immer mehr hier. Hoffe man kann noch
eine Weile mit simplen Fotos punkten, denn das mit der Video(bearbeitung) ist voll an mir vorbei gegangen. 
Bewundere immer wieder die Ergenbisse.....
PS: Damit wäre auch der Anklagepunkt der Anstiftung bzw. in Deinem Falle Ausführung der "Meuterei" fallen gelassen. 
Schön, dass Du trotz des sonnigen Wetters (zumindest bei uns hier), die Zeit gefunden hast...


----------



## fatz (11. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Schönes Video - wird anteilig immer mehr hier. Hoffe man kann noch
> eine Weile mit simplen Fotos punkten, denn das mit der Video(bearbeitung) ist voll an mir vorbei gegangen.


ist auch ned so ganz einfach. erstmal ist filmen ganz anders als fotografieren. da muss
ich noch viel besser werden. und dann muss man sich auch erstmal durch die ganzen
moeglichkeiten eines video-cut-proggies wuehlen. das braucht auch zeit.


> Schön, dass Du trotz des sonnigen Wetters (zumindest bei uns hier), die Zeit gefunden hast...


nix mit sonne hier. gestern regen, heute hochnebel. oben drueber ist zwar sonne, aber
da ist (mir) zum biken schon zuviel schnee. deshalb hock ich auch grad daheim vorm
kachelofen und plan die neue kueche. muss auch sein.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2011)

@fatz...... coole Mukke


----------



## mzaskar (11. Dezember 2011)

Oooch, wollte schon Popcorn holen


----------



## Cortina (11. Dezember 2011)

*neeeeeeeen, die Saison ist eröffnet 

Nach der super Hilfe von Wildweibchen und Kubitix endlich mal wieder Relax.
Die Tour am Donnerstag hat gezeigt dass noch ein wenig Kondition vorhanden ist, auch wenn der Gipfel hart erkämpft werden mußte 
Wetter war in 3224m TOP 

Richtung Süden alles bewölkt












Sellarunde von oben 




Blick frei bis Österreich












Der Bindelweg von oben, könnte mal ein CUBE Treffen in den Dolomiten werden 




Berge sind das schönste was es gibt, im Sommer mit dem Bike im Winter mit den Tourenski 

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Dezember 2011)

seeehr geil!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Dezember 2011)

Quatsch - Berge werden völlig überbewertet. Basta. 



.
.
.
.
.
Na gut, 
schöne Aussichten.


----------



## cytrax (11. Dezember 2011)

Woah voll GEIL  Und so geniales Wetter


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Dezember 2011)

Wow! Sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (11. Dezember 2011)

schick schick 


beeeeeeeam ........ hat nicht nicht funktioniert


----------



## OIRAM (11. Dezember 2011)

*Hi Guido.

Echt klasse Bilder... 

Aber bei der dünnen Luft in über 3000 m höhe, hast ja fast keinen Wiederstand mehr beim Biken...

Da müssen wir Flachlandtiroler schon mit ganz anderen Kaliebern fertig werden... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## jan84 (11. Dezember 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber bei der dünnen Luft in über 3000 m höhe, hast ja fast keinen Wiederstand mehr beim Biken...
> [...]



Den hat man erschreckenderweise auch noch auf fast 3600m . 




(Mitte August irgendwo in Österreich)

grüße,
Jan


----------



## OIRAM (11. Dezember 2011)

*ich hab echt null erfahrung mit solchen bergen, und kann nur den hut ziehen.
da würd bei mir der jahresurlaub für drauf gehen, um da oben anzukommen...
ohne zu wissen, ob ich anschließend auch wieder runter fahr.
*


----------



## mtblukas (11. Dezember 2011)

Extrem geil


----------



## Cortina (12. Dezember 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *da würd bei mir der jahresurlaub für drauf gehen, um da oben anzukommen...*



Mit ein wenig Kraft in den Beinen ist es kein so großes Problem, Du hast eben noch pro Bein ca. 4,5kg mitzuschleppen.

So das Schnaufen haben wir bei kurz vor 3000m angefangen wobei ich eigentlich die Höhen vom Gleitschirmfliegen gewohnt bin aber ich werde eben alt 

@jan, wenn Du so nett wärst und das "irgendwo in Österreich" genauer beschreiben könntest, gerne auch per PN, wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (12. Dezember 2011)

hier begionnt wieder das große Topo_Mobbing


----------



## xerto (12. Dezember 2011)

dusi schrieb:


> hier beginnt wieder das große Topo-Mobbing



das stimmt. und das ist gut so.


und hier mein Winterprojekt:

ich baue mir einen Downhiller aus meiner Stadtschl....







der lenker geht..

die federung naja.. geht schon

die reifen sind erste sahne. der vordere 20 jahre alt und hat noch profil..

die bremsen sind allererste sahne nur bremsen tun sie nicht gut..

die beleuchtung bringt gute 5 lumen auf die straße..


----------



## blutbuche (12. Dezember 2011)

@jan : tolles bild  !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> die beleuchtung bringt gute 5 lumen auf die straße..


 
Da müssen die Straßen bei Euch aber viel weiter oben sein als bei uns......da würde er nicht mal einen halben Lumen auf die Straße bringen...bei der Einstellung.


----------



## kubitix (12. Dezember 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> Sellarunde von oben *



Das hatten wir am Freitag auch, aus 11K, und das haben wir dieses Jahr nochmal aus 11K



Cortina schrieb:


> * Berge sind das schönste was es gibt, im Sommer mit dem Bike im Winter mit den Tourenski *



Ok, kann man(n) im Winter geteilter Meinung sein, Lift und RaceSki tun´s auch. You know my opinion.

Btw, super geile Bilder, du weißt ja was wir nächstes Jahr so alles, also wo ich das ein oder andere Foto machen möchte.

@spuri, Berge sind nicht überbewertet, man hat sie oder man hat sie nicht und trotzdem zeigt´s du immer wieder wieviel Spaß das Biken machen kann.

ich häng mal noch ein Bild an:

Lago Atorno auf knapp 2.000m, vor 1 Woche, ich sach nur "passt scho"





Stefan


----------



## Cortina (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja ja, der gute  Lago d'Antorno, wer weiß wie oft wir diesen Winter dort noch sein werden 

Als idealer Ausgangspunkt für Ski und Schneeschuhtouren rund um die drei Zinnen, sicherlich noch häufiger 





Grüße
Guido


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. Dezember 2011)

FORZA ITALIA Guido !


----------



## xerto (13. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Da müssen die Straßen bei Euch aber viel weiter oben sein als bei uns......da würde er nicht mal einen halben Lumen auf die Straße bringen...bei der Einstellung.



bei uns sind die straßen die geradeaus sind viel steiler..


----------



## VeloWoman (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey Ihr CUBI´s 

--> auf FB gibts auf der CUBE Seite nen tollen Weihnachtskalender !!

Meiner einer hat vor zwei Tagen die Timeline Socken gewonnen..gerade angekommen. Wenn das mal kein Zeichen für mein nächstes Bike ist


----------



## xerto (13. Dezember 2011)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> --> auf FB gibts auf der CUBE Seite nen tollen Weihnachtskalender !!



was ist fb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (13. Dezember 2011)

das "Gesichtsbuch"


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Dezember 2011)

Melde mich mal wieder zurück. WIr spielen noch fleissig Kisten-Memorie ... .

Saugeil in den eigenen 4 Wänden zu schlafen . Der Bikekeller ist auch schon fertig ... man hab ich da Platz zum schrauben.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

Dann kann ich mich ja bald auf einen Äpfler einladen


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Dezember 2011)

@Stefan: Aber klar doch ... nen Äppler kriegst Du immer bei uns.

Hier mal ein Foto vom Bikekeller


----------



## OIRAM (13. Dezember 2011)

*Hi Jörg

Du mußt den Spot mehr auf die Bikes richten. 
So gemütlich hats mach einer nicht im WoZi. 
Aber es sei Euch gegönnt.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## buschhase (13. Dezember 2011)

Da ist aber noch viel Platz für Zuwachs  (oder Gästebikes)

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> bei uns sind die straßen die geradeaus sind viel steiler..


 Hat Capt. Kubitix auch gerade gesagt.....
Nee das mit den Bergen geht schon in Ordnung - manchmal, wenn es nur etwas gemütlich voran gehen soll, ist es sogar ganz nützlich wenn der Horizont bis zur Ostsee so gut wie einsehbar ist....

@ Joerg + Tina 
So in einer Reihe gestellt erinnert es mich an "Rollentraining!" 
Ich hoffe Ihr kommt noch ins Freie. 
Frohes Gelingen noch......und auf 2012.


----------



## Cortina (13. Dezember 2011)

Jörg, da seid Ihr ja endlich wieder 

Da muss man erst umziehen um ein gescheites Bike Zimmer zu haben  

Unsere genießen jetzt 500 Jahre alten Dielenboden, geschliffen geölt und gewachst und Platz für Gästebikes ist auch noch wie Nico sagt 
Die Keulerei ist zu Ende wir wohnen jetzt wieder 





@mzaskar Dein Handtuch hängt hier schon seit Wochen, wird mal Zeit für ne Wäsche 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (13. Dezember 2011)

Hey Guido zum Glück ist der Boden geschliffen und gewachst, nicht das da noch ein Splitter reinkommt, in den X-King.14-24


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (13. Dezember 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Stefan: Aber klar doch ... nen Äppler kriegst Du immer bei uns.
> 
> Hier mal ein Foto vom Bikekeller



Ich schaffe es nächstes Jahr bestimmt mal nach Hesse  und Platz hat es ja genug im Keller


----------



## CubeRace (13. Dezember 2011)

Sehr schönen Bike-Zimmer habt ihr, aber ich hätte da mal eine Frage.

@ Cortina:
Was sind den das für Halter in denen das Stereo und das AMS stehen (hängen)?? 

@ Sirrah73:
Und was für Halter hast du denn für dein Schwarzes AMS und dein Stereo??

Und vor allem wie zufrieden seit ihr mit den Haltern und sind wie Stabil sind sie (gegen Umfallen)???

Bin nämlich noch auf der Suche für mein neues Fritzz!


----------



## cytrax (14. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach sowas 

Aber erst nochmal zu den Ice Spikers. Hab den 2,35"er EVO eben vorn probiert und der hat locker platz. Hinten werd ich ihn heute aufziehen und wenn der hinten auch platz hat werd ich nochmal einen bestellen. Hab ihn mit dem 2,25"er FA verglichen und viel breiter is der Spiker auch nicht (vllt nen mm)  Hab an der gabel ringsrum noch ca 2cm platz (wie beim FA) 

Sollte der hinten passen wird gleich nochmal ein EVO bestellt ansonsten kommt halt der 2,1"er drauf die 2,1"er hätten dann auch gleich nen Abnehmer  (Kumpel von mir will auf sein Bergamont auch Spikes^^ Aber bei dem passen definitiv nur die 2,1"er drauf)

Bilder kommen dann natürlich auch  

Dabei waren die Ice Spyker, NC-17 Ringod in schwarz (für Umbau auf 2fach 22-36), Ersatzspikes, der Bike Workshop Katalog, Toppeak 18+ und ein oversized Lampenhalter von Sigma für meine LD4


----------



## Cortina (14. Dezember 2011)

Das ist dieser hier, umfallen tun sie nur wenn ich im Vollsuff dagegen renne 






Wegen der X12 Steckachse musst Du dir aber einen Adapter bauen weil auf der rechten Seite die Schraube vom Schnellspanner fehlt.
Da die Achse hohl ist habe ich ne lange Schraube drinstecken auf der vorne zwei große Muttern sitzen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (14. Dezember 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das ist dieser hier, umfallen tun sie nur wenn ich im Vollsuff dagegen renne



nocheiner der glaubt das er ohne hände rückwärts fahrrad fahren kann


----------



## CubeRace (14. Dezember 2011)

@ Cortina:
Darf ich noch fragen, wo du den gekauft hast??? Finde den nirgends!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## idworker (14. Dezember 2011)

den gibt z.B. bei HIBIKE....


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab diesen Fahrradständer:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k534/a12529/hinterradstaender-raak-rk-b-schwarz.html


----------



## cytrax (14. Dezember 2011)

Muss nur noch den Umwerfer gscheit einstellen und am Wochenende wird ausgiebig getestet 





Das Top-Peak is echt spitze 

Werd jetzt nochmal nen Ice Spiker PRO EVO bestellen. Der is vllt nur nen mm breiter wie meine 2,25"er FA also passen tut er. Jetzt muss nur noch Schnee und Eis her  im Moment scheint die Sonne und +10°C  aber is recht stürmisch. Laut Wetterbericht solls aber am Wochenende auch bei uns schneien


----------



## Cortina (14. Dezember 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> @ Cortina:
> Darf ich noch fragen, wo du den gekauft hast??? Finde den nirgends!



Gekauft  hallo ich wohne in Italien 









und wer jetzt böses denkt, nein nicht geklaut, in Italien leiht man sich die Sachen nur 









Das Bild ist vom Bikepalast, denke die verkaufen den auch, hier in Italien gibts den bei Sportler.

Hat um die 15 Euro gekostet.

@Markus schöner Bash, kenne den nur in weiß 




Grüße
Guido


----------



## CubeRace (14. Dezember 2011)

@ Cortina und Sirrah73:
Danke für eure Antworten und Hilfe, werde erstmals warten bis mein Fritzz bei mir ist und mir dann einen Halter kaufen, werde dazu auch nochmal meinen Händler fragen.


----------



## xerto (14. Dezember 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> @ Cortina und Sirrah73:
> Danke für eure Antworten und Hilfe, werde erstmals warten bis mein Fritzz bei mir ist und mir dann einen Halter kaufen, werde dazu auch nochmal meinen Händler fragen.



hi benny,

mal ein bisschen fantasie für einen fahrradständer


z. b. ein paar alte kühlrippen:






oder die weihnachrsschokolade umfunktionieren






mein lieblingfahrradständer








mal ein blick in meinen fahrradkeller








und einen kamm zuviel wirst du doch sicherlich auch haben (du brauchst ja auch noch einen   ich hab meinen umfunktioniert)







also der fantasie sind keine grenzen gesetzt..


----------



## mzaskar (14. Dezember 2011)

der Keller ist cool 

Bei mir lagert da der Wein


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2011)

@CubeRace

Kannst auch so einen nehmen, der ist universal verwendbar.
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=81&products_id=2817


----------



## CubeRace (14. Dezember 2011)

@ Vincy da bin ich mir nicht so sehr sicher aber mein Händler hat die im Laden Stehen und ich werde die mal mit meinem Fritzz testen.

Hi Jochen,

ja da sind echt ein paar schöne Halter dabei, nur so viel Platz habe ich nicht im Keller, vorallem weil mein Vater eh schon Stress macht (weil wir ja fast keinen Platz im Keller haben).

Hoffe das nächste Woche mein Fritzz kommt wie mein Händler mir gesagt hat.

Ich werde berichten.

Schönen Abend


----------



## cytrax (15. Dezember 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Markus schöner Bash, kenne den nur in weiß
> Grüße
> Guido



Was meinst von wem ich die Idee hatte?  Der is echt Top. Vor allem sind die Schrauben gleich dabei  Muss nur den Umwerfer noch bissl einstellen, der schleift noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (16. Dezember 2011)

Postmann war da  Ich geh jetzt basteln


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2011)

ist das ein umrüst Kit für C/Guide 1?


----------



## cytrax (16. Dezember 2011)

Nene is die 2.0 das neue Modell. Hab ja kein Zug unter der Kettenstrebe und mit der lässt sichs auch ohne montieren. Ich mach mal Bildchen wenn ich se dran hab 

EDIT: Probefahrt fällt aber leider aus bei dem Scheiß Wetter (regen, sturm,...) Bäääääh voll wiascht


----------



## barbarissima (17. Dezember 2011)

Habe ich auch


----------



## cytrax (17. Dezember 2011)

Soderle, noch ne kurze Frage zum 2fach Umbau. Da ja jetzt nur ein 36er KB dran is und die Kette bissl schlabbert sollte ich die ja kürzen. Ich weiß nur nicht wieviel Glieder kürzer^^ Die Kefü sollte soweit passen, bin aber noch am probieren (wird danach noch schöner gemacht )


----------



## mtblukas (17. Dezember 2011)

http://www.fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Ketten_montage.htm


----------



## cytrax (17. Dezember 2011)

Danke Lukas


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe ich auch



Schick schick  jetzt bin ich neidig, 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sepalot (17. Dezember 2011)

so, hab heute mal die Spielzeugreifen aufgezogen ...





... muss morgen mal schauen, ob im Fichtelgebirge noch was geht oder ob auch dieses Jahr von einem Tag auf den Anderen wieder nix mehr geht .




http://www.sommerrodelbahn-ochsenkopf.de/Webcam/webcam.html

noch stehen alle im warmen Keller 




​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (18. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo und prost Mahlzeit,

hat denn jemand schon Erfahrung mit den neuen (?) Bremsbelegen von Cube ?
Ich habe mir die mal bestellt. Ich schätze mal, die sind mit den Cool-Stop baugleich.

Grüße und allen ein wunderschönes, friedliches und geschenkereiches Weihnachten !

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (21. Dezember 2011)

hi an alle

und vor allem ein schönes weihnachtsfest..


mal ne frage:

kann man hr dtswiss xpw 1600 mit x12 achse auf normale steckachse (cube race) umrüsten?

wie nennt man eigentlich das "normale" steckachsensysten ? QR oder 5mm oder 9mm oder wie auch immer? Cube ltd Race von 2008 Schnellspanner.

wer hat eigentlich den ganzen blödsinn mit den unterschiedlichen achsen erfunden? (muss man nicht beantworten?)


----------



## dusi__ (21. Dezember 2011)

qr 9mm  erfunden haben das bestimmt die schweizer...da kommt der meiste quatsch her ..


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Dezember 2011)

So meine lieben Cubisten und Freunde des Cubes und der Cubefahrer,

ich wünsche euch allen ein tolles Weihnachtsfest und lass teuch reichlich beschenken und verköstigen.

Wir haben da heute schonmal geübt ...









jamjam ... lecker Bison, mit selbstgemachter Sourcream und Mandelbrokoli.

Damit aber der sich mehr und mehr ansetzende Winterspeck auch wieder runtergeht, hab ich heute von meiner Liebsten das hier bekommen:





Na, dann sollte ich für die Trails absolut gerüstet sein . 

Die letzten Kartons finden auch ihren PLatz (i.d.R. auf dem Wertstoffhof ) ... es macht sich. Der Bikekeller ist echt cool ... schrauben ohne kalte Füße .

Gruß aus Görsroth


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Dezember 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ..ich wünsche euch allen ein tolles Weihnachtsfest und lass teuch reichlich beschenken und verköstigen.
> Gruß aus Görsroth


 
 Sieht lecker aus. Und danke für die guten Wünsche - denen schließe ich mich dann mal kurzerhand an....
Gruß aus Eschenhahn ist also Geschichte? 

Na dann - ich hoffe morgen sieht der Festagsschmaus bei 
uns nur halb so lecker aus .......auf in das Fest der 
Liebe Grüße aus dem Osten!
Spurin & Spuri

PS: 
Der Spurille bringt der Weihnachtsmann anstelle ihres Cubes Princess 16" ein eher MTB taugliches Gerät von Ghost in 20" - aber noch nicht petzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Dezember 2011)

@Spuri: Ja, Eschenhahn ist jetzt Geschichte. 

Hier noch Bilder von Joergis Bastelbude:

Anlage und Rechner stehen jetzt auch. Da kann dann AC/DC aus allen Boxen dröhnen ...  yeah.












Und wenn irgendein Langfinger meint  .... ich kann mit 35mm und 30mm aufwarten (die kleine ist nur Zierstück) aber die beiden anderen machen nen ordentlichen Bums .




Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Vincy (24. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> mal ne frage:
> 
> kann man hr dtswiss xpw 1600 mit x12 achse auf normale steckachse (cube race) umrüsten?
> 
> ...


 

*5 *mm ist der *Achsdurchmesser der Schnellspanner*.
*9* (vorne) bzw *10 *mm (hinten) ist der* Durchmesser* an den Aufnahmen der *herkömmlichen* *Ausfallenden Gabel* bzw *Rahmen*.
*Schnellspanner* = QR (Quick Release), sind aber *keine Steckachssysteme*!

Das HR vom XPW1600 mit X-12 kannst du für Schnellspanner umrüsten. Brauchst dafür lediglich neue Endanschläge.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p12238_240s---340---440-Umruestkit-.html *(Typ 11)*
http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=product&info=126


----------



## Dave-o (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen...


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Dezember 2011)

*ein schönes weihnachtsfest euch allen...

*


----------



## cytrax (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen!!!






@ Jörg, mit dem evoc wirst echt spaß haben  einziges Manko is das es halt am Rücken bissl warm wird, ansonsten super das Teil 

Bison? hmm ich hab schon viel gegessen (Känguru, Schlange, Krokodil, Antilope, Angus,...) aber Bison noch nicht  Da muss ich wohl mal was besorgen gehn


----------



## barbarissima (24. Dezember 2011)

*Von mir auch*
_

 *SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTEN *_*

*
*Ich drücke euch die Daumen, dass der Weihnachtsmann auch was Schönes für´s Bike bringt 

*


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Dezember 2011)

Bärbel,

das nenn ich mal 'nen Weihnachtsbaum, wow .


----------



## Mex4711 (24. Dezember 2011)

Allen Würfelreitern ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest


----------



## jan84 (24. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Feiertage allerseits . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## xerto (24. Dezember 2011)

Vincy schrieb:


> *5 *mm ist der *Achsdurchmesser der Schnellspanner*.
> *9* (vorne) bzw *10 *mm (hinten) ist der* Durchmesser* an den Aufnahmen der *herkömmlichen* *Ausfallenden Gabel* bzw *Rahmen*.
> *Schnellspanner* = QR (Quick Release), sind aber *keine Steckachssysteme*!



Lieber Vinchy,

vielen vielen Dank 

Solltest Du mal in Maintal oder Umgebung sein, Bier oder Apfelwein bis zum Abwinken sei Dir gewiss..


Ich wünsche Euch allen ein super schönes Weihnachtsfest mit vielen geschenken und gut zu Essen.

Nächste Woche können wir dann unsre neuen Fahrrader und -teile sowie die neuen Klamotten einweihen.

Diese Jahr haben wir am Weihnachtsbaum ein bißchen gespart..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Dezember 2011)




----------



## cytrax (24. Dezember 2011)

CCCCCCCCGGGGGGGG xDDDD Knallkopf


----------



## OIRAM (24. Dezember 2011)

*WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN EIN FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST.

ABER EINER KOMMT HEUTE LEIDER NICHT... 





SCHÖNEN GRUSS, MARIO*


----------



## cytrax (24. Dezember 2011)

Gut das bei uns des CHRISTKIND kommt und ned der Weihnachtsmann


----------



## barbarissima (24. Dezember 2011)

*Mist  Jetzt war ich extra brav die letzten vier Wochen *


----------



## Trust2k (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten und schöne Feiertage






und auch was für die Frauen


----------



## sepalot (24. Dezember 2011)

*Ich wünsche euch Allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und eine schöne, ruhige und entspannende Zeit mit euren Liebsten!*







Echt nice von Transition :

http://www.transitionbikes.com/BlogImages/WhatsNew_Christmas11_1.jpg
http://www.transitionbikes.com/BlogImages/WhatsNew_Christmas11_2.jpg
http://www.transitionbikes.com/BlogImages/WhatsNew_Christmas11_3.jpg
http://www.transitionbikes.com/BlogImages/WhatsNew_Christmas11_4.jpg
http://www.transitionbikes.com/BlogImages/WhatsNew_Christmas11_6.jpg

http://www.transitionbikes.com/Home.cfm​


----------



## Cortina (24. Dezember 2011)

*Hallo Ihr Lieben,

auch ich wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten und erhlosame Feiertage.

Egal ob nun das Christkind , der Weihnachtsman oder Frau oder Hase  lasst Euch reich beschenken 

Liebe Grüße
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (24. Dezember 2011)

Liebe Mitcublerinnen und Mitcubler,

mit meiner diesjährige Weihnachtsbotschaft möchte ich zum Ausdruck.....................................................................
.................................................................................
...................................................................................
.....................................................................................

Ok, Ok, die anderen 98 Seiten erspar ich euch.

Kurz und Knapp:

Wildweibchen und ich wünschen fröhliche Weihnacht, einen guten Rutsch in´s neue Jahr und das wir alle hier Gesund bleiben.

Für´s neue Jahr ganz viele HM, KM, Trails, Downhill´s und Momente zum sammeln.





und mal als Alternative zu "Stille Nacht, heilige Nacht"
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7WYN3rwHNs"]Jethro Tull- Another Christmas Song      - YouTube[/nomedia]

aus dem Album "Christmas Album" von Jehtro Tull, meine (unsere) Weihnachtsmusik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Dezember 2011)

Die Bescherung war reichlich ...





... in unserem Geschenk sitzen wir ja drin .

Von Schwiegervater einen selbst gekelterten Kirschwein Jahrgang 1988 geschenkt bekommen. Nunmehr eher Likör, war aber ein sehr feines Tröpfchen. Im ersten Moment wie ein sehr guter Portwein, im Abgang ein brutal intensives Kirscharoma. 





Einfach nur Geil. Das ganze am Kamin genossen. Erstmalig durch uns angefeuert ... ach wat is dat Leben schön !!! 




Dazu Charlie Winston hören und alles ist gut ... so soll Heilig Abend sein. Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle ebenso ein schönen Abend. Das es so ist, wie es ist ... ist nicht selbstverständlich. Ich bin dankbar auf der Sonnenseite des Lebens zu stehen - relativ frei von Sorgen. Das wünsche ich euch allen auch.





Grüße,

Joerg


----------



## vase2k (25. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin 

da ich mir zu Weihnachten einen cube xms als Basis für mein Sommerprojekt gegönnt habe, bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach den einzelnen Komponenten.

Die Gabel (Reba Team RLT) hab ich schon, von daher gehts mri erstmal um den Dämpfer. Gefunden hab ich den Rock Shox Monarch RT3.

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte für diese Kombination? Oder gibt es andere Empfehlungen für Fahrer mit einem Kampfgewicht um die 100kg?

Beste Grüße und schöne Feiertage,
Matthias


----------



## barbarissima (25. Dezember 2011)

*@Sirrah*
Boah! Bei dir gab es aber viele Süßigkeiten  Da wirst du aber ordentlich in die Pedale treten müssen, um die alle wieder abzustrampeln


----------



## cytrax (25. Dezember 2011)

Sudpin III  Hangover  evoc  Lass krachen Jörg


----------



## beuze1 (25. Dezember 2011)

*Nicht das Ich Euere Weihnachtsbäume nicht schön finden würde, aber so ein richtiger natürlicher Baum unter blauem Himmel ist doch durch nichts zu toppen, außer vielleicht ein Gipfelkreuz aber das war mir nach dem ganzen Essen gestern dann doch zu weit.
*


----------



## mtblukas (25. Dezember 2011)

Hangover hab ich auch bekommen ;-)

Und ein neues Handy. ^^

Euch noch allen schöne Feiertage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (25. Dezember 2011)

*Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe Ihr wurdet alle reich beschenkt, Jörg und Tina können sich ja nicht beschweren und unter den (Weihnachts)baum von Beuze passt ja auch so allerhand 

Kubitix und Bärbel haben ja auch schon ganz schön vorgesorgt mit ihrem Bäumchen 

Unser Geschenk passte leider nicht unter den Baum, daher haben wir den Baum kurzerhand ins Geschenk gestellt 




Nachdem wir heute Mittag bei herrlichen 15 Grad im neuen Heim gegrillt haben...




...gings anschließend zum Spazieren um das neue "Grundstück" zu erkunden




Zur Belohnung gabs dann einen super Sonnenuntergang 




Hoffe Ihr hattet alle einen schönen Tag 

Liebe Grüße
Guido*


----------



## kubitix (26. Dezember 2011)

Guido, das ist jetzt nicht ganz Fair, na gut du hast zum Glück nicht noch Bilder aus den Küchenfernstern gemacht.

a tre giorni


----------



## kubitix (26. Dezember 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> * aber so ein richtiger natürlicher Baum unter blauem Himmel ist doch durch nichts zu toppen*



Hallo Beuze,

also richtige Bäume haben wir hier auch, aber...........................!!!!!

Falls du und Gudio oder irgendwer anderes noch mehr von diesen Bildern mit den schönen Farben und dieser komischen gelben Scheibe hat, immer her damit. Ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern sowas schon mal gesehen zu haben.

Wir wollen aber nicht meckern, wie Jörg geschrieben hat finde auch ich, dass wir auf der Sonnenseite des Leben´s stehen. Nach jedem Tief kommt ein Hoch.

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (26. Dezember 2011)

Hab die ice spiker wieder runtergeschmissen  bei über 10°C+++ und strahlendem Sonnenschein bringen die im mom ned viel^^ Kein Schnee 0,000000% hier


----------



## beuze1 (26. Dezember 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo Beuze,
> also richtige Bäume haben wir hier auch, aber...........................!!!!!
> 
> Falls du und Gudio oder irgendwer anderes noch mehr von diesen Bildern mit den schönen Farben und dieser komischen gelben Scheibe hat, immer her damit.
> Stefan



*Was soll ich sagen, wenn ich vor die Türe trete, brauch ich ne Sonnenbrille,
der Himmel strahlt im feinsten Azurblau und ich hab die Wahl zwischen 20-40 Touren direkt ab der Haustüre. Dazu den unbezahlbaren Luxus von Zeit.
*
*Unsere Altvorderen wussten noch, wo Bäume gepflanzt werden sollten.
Sitzbänkchen am Horizont.




Manchmal muss man auch zurückblicken.




Ein herrliches Plätzchen Erde.




Weiter auf der feiertags Tour.




Scheint, als ob der Bodensee wieder mal im Nebelmeer versinkt.




Der Blick Richtung Allgäu.




Sieht vielversprechend aus.


*
.
.
.


----------



## OIRAM (26. Dezember 2011)

*Och wie schön, endlich mal wieder was in bunt.
Bei uns ist seid Donnerstag nur der Weihnachtsbaum bunt.
Draußen ist alles nur grau in grau.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## mzaskar (27. Dezember 2011)

Winter ist vorbei


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Winter ist vorbei


 
 Ich gebe zu - beinahe hättest Du mich gekriegt. 
Aber so leichtgläubig bin ich in den heutigen Zeiten doch nicht mehr - 
und was soll ich sagen:
 - siehe Bildtitel!
Ein Winterkäfer!
Aber netter "Versuch" & gut gesehen.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hangover



Gestern geschaut, echt genialer Film ...


----------



## buschhase (27. Dezember 2011)

Geil ist noch untertrieben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (27. Dezember 2011)

Hangover 2 is auch ned schlecht aber ähnelt schon zu arg an den ersten teil^^ Mr Chow


----------



## Cortina (27. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Winter ist vorbei



Jepp, heute N8 um drei gings zum genialen Fotoshooting nach Venedig und wir sind die halbe N8 im Shirt rumgerannt.
Als wir um 12 Uhr Mittag zurück kamen haben wir bei sommerlichen 16 Grad gegrillt und in der Sonne gechilled 

Wünsche allen gaaaaanz viel Sonne 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mtblukas (28. Dezember 2011)

Hangover ist echt geil 

Hab noch 2 neue Reifen bekommen. Danke nochmal an fatz und Andi für die Beratung 





Ahja das Cube (im Hintergrund) steht zum Verkauf. Ist grad nur zum putzen auseinandergelegt


----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2011)

*Meine Weihnachtsgeschenke*


----------



## cytrax (29. Dezember 2011)

Die Sixpack Icon sehn ja scharf aus


----------



## OIRAM (29. Dezember 2011)

*Ho,Ho, Ho...
Ist der Weihnachtsmann ja doch angekommen... 

Auf einen Fahrbericht über die neue DT-Swiss EXM 130 freu ich mich schon... 

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Parts...

Schönen Gruss, Mario *


----------



## Dave-o (29. Dezember 2011)

Die Sixpack Pedale find ich auch interessant, bisher regiert hier ja das Sudpin III im Forum, ich wünsche auch viel und lange spaß mit euren Weihnachtsgeschenken!!

Hab das Gerät hier gerade in der Bucht gefunden und wundere mich über das Modell/die Bauform... sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Stereo-vorgänger?!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item336fd26917

schönen Tag noch


----------



## cytrax (29. Dezember 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=470932&highlight=cube+bcr

Frizz


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2011)

das ist doch etwas für Kati 

obwohl gefallen tut es mir ja auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Die Sixpack Icon sehn ja scharf aus


 


Dave-o schrieb:


> Die Sixpack Pedale find ich auch interessant, bisher regiert hier ja das Sudpin III im Forum, ich wünsche auch viel und lange spaß mit euren Weihnachtsgeschenken!!
> 
> Hab das Gerät hier gerade in der Bucht gefunden und wundere mich über das Modell/die Bauform... sieht irgendwie aus wie ein Stereo-vorgänger?!
> 
> ...


 
Die Icon haben jedenfalls guten Grip, sind schön flach und federleicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*@Dave-o*
Das Twilite ist ne richtige Schönheit  Wäre der ideale Winterhobel  Willst du da mitbieten? 


*@Mario*
Ich bin schon ganz hibbelig  Würde sie am liebsten gleich mal in den Wald ausführen  Dauert aber noch ein paar Tage, bis sie eingebaut wird


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2011)

Federleichte (290g) Pedale waren bei mir auch unter den Weihnachtsanschaffungen... und dann auch noch Sixpack . 



 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2011)

.


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2011)

..


----------



## blutbuche (29. Dezember 2011)

@mzaskar : ...is zu gross  - hatte es aber auch schon geseh´n ...
@ zu den icons : wie ist denn der halt  ohne madenschrauben - die köpfe der  verbauten pins  seh´n so glatt a us , hat man da genug grip drauf ?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Meine Weihnachtsgeschenke*



Auf die Gabel bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave-o (29. Dezember 2011)

@Bärbel - Ich würd verdammt gerne auf das twilite bieten, allerdings hab da im mom absolut kein geld für über und mein Fritzzi ist dem ja wirklich ähnlich. Hab auch nicht vor das in irgendeiner weise zu schonen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finde es echt positiv das der Dämpfer bei dem Rahmen eher aus der Schusslinie ist als wie beim Fritzz...

(Werde das Geld wohl eher für Sixpack-Pedale ausgeben...)


----------



## Cortina (30. Dezember 2011)

Glückwünche zu all Euren Geschenken 

Bärbel, die Magnesium Version der ICON ist schon der HIT 
Vor allem schön flach und Gripp ohne Ende.
Hattest Du nicht eine 140mm Fox Talas? Wie kommst Du auf die DT Swiss?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Guido 



die Gabel ist ein Geschenk, das ich mir nie zu wünschen gewagt hätte 

 Ich war aus verschiedenen Gründen noch nie so der große Fox Fan. Auf die EXM hatte ich schon immer ein Auge geworfen, weil sie optisch perfekt zu meinem AMS passt 

 weil sie leicht ist 

 weil sie für Fahrer ab 50kg funktioniert 

 und weil die Performance offensichtlich sehr gut ist 

 ja und nicht zu Letzt finde ich die Launch Control II recht überzeugend


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2011)

Und wohl easy im Service 

http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?user=dtswiss&v=ZabWudN4Y_g&view=videos

Freunde von mir sind auch auf DTSWISS umgestiegen und sind super zufrieden


----------



## mzaskar (30. Dezember 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel, die Magnesium Version der ICON ist schon der HIT
> Vor allem schön flach und Gripp ohne Ende.



Taugen die auch für Schwergewichte? Ich meine die Mit den Titanachsen?


----------



## fatz (30. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Und wohl easy im Service
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/profile?user=dtswiss&v=ZabWudN4Y_g&view=videos
> 
> Freunde von mir sind auch auf DTSWISS umgestiegen und sind super zufrieden



probier's mal mit dem link, dann geht's auch ohne deinen youtube login:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZabWudN4Y_g"]Service Video: DT Swiss Single + Twin Shot Federgabel (D)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

zu den gabeln kann ich nichts sagen, aber unter den litevillern gibt's eine ganze menge 
gemotze ueber die haltbarkeit und performance des original verbauten dt-daempfers.


----------



## xerto (30. Dezember 2011)

so, jetzt ist zeit für den jahresrückblick 2011 

8.000 auf den cubes 
1.000 km mit den jogging- und wanderschuhen

450 stunden auf dem bike im jahr 2011 heißt jeden tag 1 stunde und 15minuten 

dabei folgendes material getötet 

5 ketten  =75 Euro
2 kasetten =100 euro
2 kurbeln =240 euro
einen kompletten laufradsatz (stereo) =260 euro (veltec)
ein hinterrad (race) =100 euro
3 schaltzüge =45 euro 
6 paar bremsbeläge =100 euro
4 bremsscheiben =90 euro
5 reifen =140 euro
Kleinteile und was ich vergessen habe =75 euro

summe =  1.225 euro


mein auto war dieses jahr in der wartung billiger 

stürze:

10 mal ausrutscher ohne folgen
1 mal kopfüber über den lenker =rippenprellung = 6 wochen
1 mal rolle seitwärts schulter geprellt

Rennen

rund um den finanzplatz frankfurt eschborn
platzierung= nicht letzter geworden

lange strecken

birkenhainer= 100 km
hahnenkamm (spessart) über rückersbacher schlucht mehrmals ca. 125 km
urlaub ostern zum altmühltal und zurück ca. 750 km
sommer lahnradweg und rhein 500 km
willingen 3 tage 250 km nur bergab
ansonsten viele strecken meistens trails (gibt es viele rund um maintal),  mit netten menschen inklusive wintertouren 

verletzungen:
pattelasehnenreizung = 6 wochen (teil)ausfall
prellungen einschränkungen

forum

täglich 45 minuten lesen und schreiben = 274 stunden 

(wann hab ich eigentlich gearbeitet?)


ich bin schon mal gespannt, was ihr für daten im jahr 2011 produziert habt


----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Taugen die auch für Schwergewichte? Ich meine die Mit den Titanachsen?


 
Na wenn die mich aushalten 

Ich habe nirgendwo was wegen Gewichtsbeschränkung gelesen


----------



## barbarissima (30. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> so, jetzt ist zeit für den jahresrückblick 2011
> 
> 8.000 auf den cubes
> 1.000 km mit den jogging- und wanderschuhen
> ...


 
*Ohne dich könnte die Fahrradindustrie einpacken **

**

*



xerto schrieb:


> stürze:
> 
> 10 mal ausrutscher ohne folgen
> 1 mal kopfüber über den lenker =rippenprellung = 6 wochen
> ...


 
*Und wie viele Bilder hast du davon gepostet? Eindeutig zu wenig **

** Schäm dich **

*


----------



## xerto (30. Dezember 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ohne dich könnte die Fahrradindustrie einpacken **
> 
> **
> 
> ...




ja das stimmt, fototechnisch bin ich ne niete...

ich vergesse immer zu knipsen, wenn ich fahr..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Dezember 2011)

xerto schrieb:


> ich vergesse immer zu knipsen, wenn ich fahr..


 
 Ich auch - daher halte ich zum knipsen immer an - da geht es irgendwie auch gleich viel Besser. 
xerto - das ist mal ein Statistik........
Dennoch - ich nehme mir auch für 2012 nicht vor, Dich dabei zu übertrumpfen.....noch nicht. 

@all - Alles Gute für 2012! 
Und vor Allem - bald wieder Bikerfreundliches Wetter. 
& Gesundheit.


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. Dezember 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @all - Alles Gute für 2012!
> Und vor Allem - bald wieder Bikerfreundliches Wetter.
> & Gesundheit.



Ich schließe mich dir an
Alles gute für 2012


----------



## jan84 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ah, ein Saisonrückblick . Hatte ich gerade erst in nem anderen Thread, passt hier aber auch. Bis Mai war da ja auch noch ein Cube im Spiel . 



> 2011 war biketechnisch ein geiles Jahr, kann/will mich nicht auf ein bestimmtes Highlight festlegen. Fahrerisch sowohl im technischen als auch beim DH-Fahren massive Fortschritte gemacht, viel Spaß gehabt, viele nette Menschen kennengelernt, besser wird schwer . Der einzige Haken sind vielleicht die Differenz von >30000km auf dem Tacho meines Autos zwischen Ende Februar und Ende November...
> Ich werf einfach mal ein kleines best-of an Bildern von uns in die Runde .
> 
> 
> ...



Zahlen:
- Auto: >25000 bikebedingte km, was das an Zeit im Auto bedeutet kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen . 
- Rennen: Megavalanche richtig gute Quali (63.) mit Fieber, Rennen aus dem Grund nicht gefahren; Caidom super Rennen. Kombiwertung 9. im DH 42., im DH bei absoluter Schlammschlacht die Zeit die ich mir fürs trockene vorgenommen habe
- Verschleiß: zuviel
- ~20-25 Bikeparkbesuche
- ~10 mal Alpen; div. male Vogesen, Schwarzwald; sau oft Pfälzer Wald
- Hab mit nem Arbeitskollegen der auch viel biked mal die Ausgaben fürs Biken oder direkt damit zusammenhängende Ausgaben zusammengerechnet, vierstellig war es nichtmehr...
- keine Verletzungen
- Sehr viele kontrollierte Stürze beim DH-fahren. 

grüße & ein verletzungsfreies 2012,
sich auf das Cube-Treffen nächstes Jahr vorfreuender Jan


----------



## xerto (30. Dezember 2011)

hallo jan

super 

so möchte ich fahren können 

ich fahr nur geradeaus


----------



## jan84 (30. Dezember 2011)

Man muss einfach nur Spaß & Motivation daran haben sich weiter zu entwickeln. Sitze auch erst seite 2006 auffm MTB... Vorher kein Radfahren und sogar mal ein paar Jahre mit (massivem) Übergewicht...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (31. Dezember 2011)

Ach Jan, die Bilder sehen nach einem richtig erfüllten Bikerleben aus


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Dezember 2011)

Das war doch eine spannende Saison 2011 ....

Viel gelernt (Danek Guido, Jan) aber auch ein wenig Blutzoll gezahlt für die manchesmal misslungenen Experimente. Aber nur aus Fehlern lernt man :

- 2 verstauchte Handgelenke 
- Schienenbein aufgeschlitzt 
- Rippen (an)gebrochen 
- irgendwas mit der Schulterkapsel gemacht, was nicht gut ist 

.... und nichts hat mich wirklich vom Fahren am Gardasee abhalten können ... nicht wahr Guido  ? 

Aber auf alle Fälle gab es sehr sehr viele schöne und tolle Momente auf dem Bike und mit ganz lieben und netten Bikekollegen 

Noch bitterkalt der Januar ... aber klare Luft 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/217/011xvr.jpg/




Im März ließ sich immer wieder mal die Sonne blicken. Noch sind die Bäume kahl, aber man merkt das Früjahr nahen.




Zum wieder "Fit" werden hilft immer mal eine Woche Mallorca im April. Hier lässt sich die Zeit bei Sonnenschein bis zu "unserem" Frühling daheim gut überbrücken .




Aber dann auch bei uns das große erwachen. Unsere Rheingautour "Frühjahr 2011" ist ein echter Augenschmaus ... und herrlich hat es geduftet nach Frühling .




Alles neu macht der Mai ... und da wird man auch mal übermütig. Airborne !!! 




Aber nicht jede Landung sitzt  ... und das 4 Tage vor dem ersten Gardaseeurlaub Anfang Juni .




Aber die Ärzte haben mich so gut zusammengeflickt ... bis auf ein paar steile Rampen hat das Bein alles tadellos mitgemacht. Ago hatte aber auch immer ein Auge auf mich (und Diclofenac) .





Viel gefahren, viel geschraubt.




Auch wenn das Wetter hier nicht ganz so mitspielte, wir hatten ne Menge Spaß. Mein persönliches Highlight ... der letzte Tag. Als wir völlig fertig und durchnässt am Refugi di Schießmichtot ankamen. Es hatte in strömen geregnet .... und unser Guido zaubert nen leckeren Corretto und macht am Ende noch ein Feuerchen .... top 









Viel gelernt am Gardasee . Im Juni wurde dann die Gegend um den Feldberg / Taunus unsicher gemacht.








Und auch der Oberurseler Bikemarathon war wie immer schön zu fahren. Und wen trifft man den dort ?? Wilde Weibchen und den Captain.




Der Juni hat zu so manchen Touren eingeladen ...




... aber auch der Juli. Da haben uns Captain Kubitix und das Wilde Weibchen erstmal gezeigt, wie es im Odenwald nuff un' nunner gehen kann. Tolle Tour .




Leider war der Juli aber auch deutlich zu verregnet ....




... und wer das nicht am 1. Cube Forumstreffen in Füssen mitbekommen hat, ja ... dann .... weiss ich auch nicht.




Aber was für eine geile ... wenn nciht sogar legendäre Tour. Alle haben mitgezogen und sind bei strömenden Regen los. Und wer hat gesagt 12:30 Uhr hört es auf zu regnen ? Der Jan. Und was war ? Es hat aufgehört. Der Schützensteig ist unser ... und die beiden Meister des Bikes Jan und Andi haben mal gezeigt wie das geht. 









Im August dann Gardasee die Zwote ... diesmal kein Regen sondern Sonne satt und 40+ °C 




Ach der Juri ... nix ist zu steil, nix ist zu technisch für ihn ... ein echt netter und lieber Kerl .... und hat mich bei meinen DH Versuchen immer ermutigt. Jedes (wenn auch kleines) gelungene technikmanöver wurde mit "Grande, Jorg" ermutigt. Absolut köstlich seine Abneigung gegen Schwalbe Reifen ... "Ah, Swalbe, Swalbe ... alle Deutsche fahre Swalbe... was'e Seisse ... tauge nix ... muss'e fahre Maxis. Das gut" pfffffffff (2x mal auf einer Tour) "Was'e das für Seisse. Maxis sonst nie platt"  köstlich. Ich könnte mich heute noch kugeln vor Lachen.

Guido und Ago .... danke für die tolle Zeit am Gardasee .




Im September war es dann wieder etwas ruhiger im Taunus.




So langsam wird es Zeit von Eschenhahn Abschied zu nehmen. Das Projekt "Hauskauf Görsroth" steht kurz davor in die heisse Phase zu gehen.




Aber ... für die Rheingautour "Herbst 2011" war noch genügend Zeit. Diesmal haben uns Wildweibchen und Kubitix einen Besuch abgestattet. Eine tolle Tour ... und dank "nicht Mitnahme" durch die Bahn auch 40 km länger wie geplant ... und was soll ich sagen ... am Ende war das auch gut so ! 








Nochmal die Tage im Oktober nutzen ... bevor es für uns ans renovieren udn streichen geht.




Der Herbst zieht immer weitere Kreise seine Kreise ... und hatten wir nicht einen tollen Herbst ? 




Für uns Ende Oktober die Zeit die Bikes mal zur Seite zu stellen.




Im November dann verlangt unser Haus nunmehr die höchste Priorität. Streichen, Parkett, Leitungen etc .... 




Aber es hat sich gelohnt .... Heilig Abend am eigenen Kamin sitzen .. ein Traum 




Und außerdem wird man draußen dreckig  ... ehm momente mal ... das ist ja geil ... im Schlamm spielen 




Meine lieben Cubeler ... wir wünschen euch allen ein ganz tolles neues Jahr. Wir freuen uns schon auf die vielleicht gemeinsamen Touren mit euch. Bleibt alle Gesund und Munter ...





Joerg und Tina


----------



## cytrax (31. Dezember 2011)

Jan, mich fasziniert immer wieder was man aus seinem (Biker)Leben machen kann  und dann noch die Zeit findet so geniale Pics zu machen  

So, ich mach mich auf die letzte Runde in 2011 und leider hat der Schnee jetzt auch seinen Weg nach DLG gefunden  Es schneit richtig dicke Flocken (das hätt ich jetzt auch nimmer gebraucht )

Was solls, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Klamotten  also auf in den Kampf 


EDIT: Tina und Jörg  Ihr habts ja ganz schön krachen lassen  Ich hoffe ich finde 2012 auch soviel Zeit (und vielleicht ein paar Mitfahrer ) für so schöne Touren.


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Dezember 2011)

Wow! Echt super Pics.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (31. Dezember 2011)

... ein tolles Bikejahr geht zu Ende und so bleibt mir nur zu sagen ...
​


 

 ... mal sehen, was das kommende Jahr so bringt 
​


----------



## blutbuche (31. Dezember 2011)

guten rutsch und : RIDE ON !!!


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. Dezember 2011)

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!
Und go with the flow


----------



## xerto (31. Dezember 2011)

super jahresrückblick jörg und tina 

allen einen guten rutsch und super touren ohne unfall für 2012  wünsche ich euch 

auf das die cubes wieder krachen


----------



## Wutz63 (31. Dezember 2011)

Allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## barbarissima (31. Dezember 2011)

*Von mir auch einen **

** und* *

 **, viele schöne Touren, Zufriedenheit, Gesundheit und ganz viel schönes Wetter 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (1. Januar 2012)

*euch ein gutes neues jahr 2012 




*


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. Januar 2012)




----------



## fatz (1. Januar 2012)

von mir auch noch ein gutes neues jahr


----------



## Themeankitty (1. Januar 2012)

Gsundes neues


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes Jahr 2012 mit vielen schönen Touren,
Trails und Tagen auf dem Sattel! Und natürlich möglichst
wenigen Stürzen 






Viel Glück bei allem was ihr tut!


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Januar 2012)

Auch ich möchte mich anschließen.

Ich wünsche allen ein sorgenfreies 2012 und viele wunderbare (nicht wundbare !) km auf dem Radl.

Ich hoffe man trifft sich.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Vincy (1. Januar 2012)

Wünsche auch Allen ein frohes und glückliches neues Jahr.


----------



## mzaskar (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues Jahr 





Viel Glück, Gesundheit und Spass für 2012


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Januar 2012)

Euch allen auch ein gesundes und frohes neues Jahr !!! 

Gruß,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## andi_tool (2. Januar 2012)

Euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr.

Biken ist für mich in den nächsten 2 Wochen erstmal gestorben. Und die Kreismeisterschaft Luftgewehr kann ich glaube ich auch abschreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Januar 2012)

Polenböller? 
Aber den Abzug mit dem Mittelfinger würde doch......

Nee Spaß beiseite - Gute Besserung! Und 14 Tage ist kein Beinbruch.
Das mit der Meisterschaft ist schon ärgerlich....
Aber wie pflegt mein Chef immer zu sagen: "Alles wird Gut!"


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. Januar 2012)

Gute Besserung!
Aber wie ist das passiert?
Und was genau ist gebrochen?


----------



## andi_tool (2. Januar 2012)

danke für das Mitgefühl...

ne - Böller war's keiner (tue ich schon Jahre nicht mehr). Gebrochen ist auch nichts. War ein Ganglion, vermutlich vom Volleyball...

Schiessen ist wirklich nicht. Unsere Abzüge sind so leicht, daß das nichts wird mit dem Mittelfinger.


----------



## Cortina (2. Januar 2012)

*Guten Freunden gibt man ein Küsschen.....oder....man fährt mit ihnen seine Lieblingstrails 














Highlights waren neben den Lago Trails mal wieder die Dolo Touren






Euch Allen alles alles Gute für 2012 und many Happy Trails 






Grüße
Guido*


----------



## barbarissima (2. Januar 2012)

*Danke für das Sommerfeeling Guido  Tut echt gut bei dem Sauwetter *


*Und dem Andi wünsche ich gute Besserung *


----------



## Wutz63 (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr 

Klasse Bilder, mehr davon


----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Und die Kreismeisterschaft Luftgewehr kann ich glaube ich auch abschreiben



*Hattest Du den Hoffnung Kreismeister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 zu werden? Weil so eine OP kann man doch auch Planen, sagt Ago 
*


----------



## Cortina (3. Januar 2012)

*


barbarissima schrieb:



Danke für das Sommerfeeling 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Jaaaaaa Sommer Sonne Sonnenschein




Steinmandl bauen




und die Welt auf den Kopf stellen








Sommergrüße
Guido*


----------



## andi_tool (3. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Hattest Du den Hoffnung Kreismeister
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nein, hatte ich nicht. Ich lande eher immer so in der hinteren Hälfte. Aber mein Sportsgeist und mein Ehrgeiz gebieten mir, bestmöglich zu schiessen. Da ich bei uns im Verein auch Jugendleiter bin, ist es für mich selbstverständlich, Vorbild zu sein und die Kreismeisterschaft zu schiessen.

Mein erster OP-Termin wäre der 19.12.2011 gewesen - den habe ich nicht genommen, da an dem Tag bei uns in der Firma Inventur war. Und da ich Inventurbeauftragter bin....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (3. Januar 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> vielleicht kann ich dir helfen, ich bin MG-beauftragter.
> 
> 1000 schuss ein treffer!


----------



## mzaskar (3. Januar 2012)

Alles nur eine Frage der Waffe


----------



## fatz (4. Januar 2012)

nachdem der guido auf kopfueber steht, etwas was mir gestern ueber den weg gelaufen ist:
(am besten auf vimeo klicken und dann auf hd)
[ame="http://vimeo.com/34340906"]Fishing under ice on Vimeo[/ame]
ich find's einfach saucool....


----------



## Cortina (4. Januar 2012)

*Die Idee und Umsetzung ist ja mal Hammer Genial*


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2012)

Neues Spielzeug pour moi . 





Schonwieder kein Würfel, wie unerfreulich . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Januar 2012)

Hmmm 

Auf einen Neubau hätte ich jetzt auch Lust, schon alle Teile da bzw. schon im Kopf wies aussehen soll?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (6. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> *Schonwieder kein Würfel, wie unerfreulich .
> *




*Du kannst ja die Komponenten bund zusammen Würfeln.*


----------



## buschhase (6. Januar 2012)

Aber diesmal wirds dann wohl ein richtiges Big Bike wa 
Willst dein Scratch nicht mehr durch den BikePark quälen oder langt es dir da einfach nicht mehr aus?

Naja - wenn meine Schulter wieder heile ist, gehts bei mir auch wieder rund. Wobei bei dem derzeitigen Wetter verpass ich auch nicht so viel.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2012)

Bin in letzter Zeit so oft im Park, da ist zum einen das Scratch zu schade, zum anderen nervt die Reifenwechselei . Außerdem läufts mit dem Scratch schon so flott, dass ich mir da teilweise einfach mehr Fahrwerksreserven wünsche, also es ist teilweise schon ziemlich am Limit...

Bis auf die Gabel wird das Ghost nen "Reste-/Teilekisten-"Bike. Bekommt ne Boxxer, MartaSL, SLX-Kurbel, X0, 1900g Laufräder...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. Januar 2012)

Net schlecht!


----------



## blutbuche (6. Januar 2012)

@jan : nettes teil !!


----------



## Route66 (7. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Gabel wird das Ghost nen "Reste-/Teilekisten-"Bike. Bekommt ne Boxxer, MartaSL, SLX-Kurbel, X0, 1900g Laufräder...



kuuul, wenn ich mal ne Boxxer in meiner Restekiste finde hole ich mir auch so einen Rahmen dazu  
Ich befürchte nur, dass dann der Biker am Limit ist  

M


----------



## jan84 (9. Januar 2012)

Naja die Boxxer ist eben nicht in der Restekiste, da fliegen an Federelementen im Moment nur nen Manitour Evolver ISX6, ne Fox RP2, ne Lyrik, ne Totem und ne Magura Wotan rum . Genug geprollt, wünsche eine schöne Woche. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## idworker (9. Januar 2012)

bitte um Bilder wenn die Kiste fertig ist.....


----------



## Gummischwain (9. Januar 2012)

Was der Jan so "Restekiste" nennt! 
So eine "Kiste" hätte ich auch nur zu gern! 

Aber schaut nach Spaß aus, bei DEM Federweg


----------



## barbarissima (9. Januar 2012)

*So, die Weihnachtsgeschenke sind angeschraubt* 

 
*Die Testfahrt wurde aber erst mal wegen Sauwetter in den Niederungen verschoben 

*


 


*... zu Gunsten einer Schneeschuhtour ein paar hundert Meter weiter oben 

*











*Zwischendurch gab es auch noch eine Art rythmische Sportgymnastik am Hang 

*






Schöne Woche euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (9. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



Die DT Gabel passt echt hammermässig gut zu deinen AMS


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2012)

sehr schick  auch die Gymnastik


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. Januar 2012)

*schick sag ich nur...*


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2012)

Bärbel, haste falsch rum drangeschraubt  die Brücke bei Gabeln zeigt nach vorne, ne ne wenn Frauen schrauben...duck und GANZ schnell weg 










Schön isse aber


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. Januar 2012)

Mal ne Frage:

Wäre das ne alternative für Sunringle Ryde von meinem AMS???

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS...t-swiss-xpw-1800-laufradsatz-schwarz-rot.html 


Systemgewicht ca: 110 kg, Einsatzzweck: Hauptsächlich Touren mit geringem Trailanteil.


----------



## dusi__ (10. Januar 2012)

wieviel willst du denn ausgeben ist die frage.


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich brauche ich keinen anderen Satz. Ich bin ich bislang mit den Sunringle zufrieden. Habe nur in schnellen Kurven das Gefühl, dass das Bike hinten rum ein wenig "eiert". Und das kann eigentlich nur vom LR kommen.

Aber bei dem Preis könnte man sich mal sowas auf Lager legen, weil ja doch ab und an mal was innen Ar**h geht...

Und Müll will ich nicht unbedingt auf Lager legen. Sollte schon brauchbar sein.


----------



## dusi__ (10. Januar 2012)

wie groß sind denn die reifen die du drauf hast? hab paar mal gelesen das gerne 2,4´er von den sun ringle abrutschen. und evtl. mal ein wenig mehr druck auf die schläuche .


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. Januar 2012)

Hab die Serienbereifung Nobby Nic in 2.25 drauf momentan mit 2 bar gefüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (10. Januar 2012)

dann kann noch nachzentrieren des LR helfen. 

ansonsten kann man gut die Veltec V Two laufräder empfehlen. die sind stabil und nich unbedingt schwer.


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Info. Aber 250 Euro ist mehr als doppelt so teuer. Es ging mir schon um die Alex mit den DTSwiss, weils die grad für 119 Euro gibt.


----------



## andi_tool (10. Januar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel, haste falsch rum drangeschraubt  die Brücke bei Gabeln zeigt nach vorne, ne ne wenn Frauen schrauben...duck und GANZ schnell weg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bärbel - da hat er recht...


----------



## dusi__ (10. Januar 2012)

was meinst du womit er recht hat?

die gabel is schon richtig so.


----------



## andi_tool (10. Januar 2012)

ist die Gabelbrücke hinter den Standrohren?


----------



## Stef89 (10. Januar 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ist die Gabelbrücke hinter den Standrohren?


DT Swiss = normal so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2012)

Nennt sich irgendwie "Reverse Arch" Design

Hier etwas mehr über DT Swiss Gabeln  (schon etwas älter)

und je länger ich mir das AMS vonBarbarissima anschaue, desto mehr gefällt es mir


----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bärbel, haste falsch rum drangeschraubt  die Brücke bei Gabeln zeigt nach vorne, ne ne wenn Frauen schrauben...duck und GANZ schnell weg


 


andi_tool schrieb:


> Bärbel - da hat er recht...


 
*Ich musste mich halt entscheiden, ob ich die Gabelbrücke oder die Bremse auf die falsche Seite mache *


*@all:*
*Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt *


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. Januar 2012)

Das sieht echt gut aus mit dt!!!


----------



## andi_tool (10. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich musste mich halt entscheiden, ob ich die Gabelbrücke oder die Bremse auf die falsche Seite mache *
> 
> 
> *@all:*
> *Freut mich, dass es euch gefällt *



sorry Bärbel, war nicht böse gemeint. Wenn man von was keine Ahnung hat, sollte man ruhig sein....


----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2012)

*Ach herrje! Jetzt hätte ich fast vergessen, euch das coolste neue Teil an meinem Rad zu zeigen  Meine neue VeloPlus-Glocke  Bimmelt wie verrückt und wird absolut rechtzeitig von Wanderern und Rehen gehört * *



*


*Und wenn man mal nicht bimmeln möchte, dann kommt das Überzieherli drüber *


----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> sorry Bärbel, war nicht böse gemeint. Wenn man von was keine Ahnung hat, sollte man ruhig sein....


Macht nix, ich habe sie beim ersten Mal auch falsch rum dran gehalten


----------



## Stef89 (10. Januar 2012)

nervt das Gebimmel nicht ?


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Und wenn man mal nicht bimmeln möchte, dann kommt das Überzieherli drüber *



Safer bimmeln quasi


----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2012)

Stef89 schrieb:


> nervt das Gebimmel nicht ?


Geht eigentlich, hört sich an wie ein Pferdeschlitten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich, hört sich an wie ein Pferdeschlitten


 
Oder wie eine "Bergziege" 

 für´s AMS mit Weihnachtsgaben - die Bimmel, naja - wie sagt meine Tochter immer: "du bist ein Junge, davon hast du keine Ahnung!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (10. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Meine neue VeloPlus-Glocke  Bimmelt wie verrückt und wird absolut rechtzeitig von Wanderern und Rehen gehört


meine hope hinterradnabe erfuellt den zweck auch. der sound ist halt weniger bimmelig


----------



## buschhase (10. Januar 2012)

Aber die Glocke hat definitiv mehr Style  Glaub die kommt besonders gut im Sommer in den Alpen, wenn überall die Kühe grasen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Oder wie eine "Bergziege"
> 
> für´s AMS mit Weihnachtsgaben - die Bimmel, naja - wie sagt meine Tochter immer: "du bist ein Junge, davon hast du keine Ahnung!"



Ich nutze auch so eine Bimmeldingens  hat sich nachts und auf Trails bestens bewährt. Die Wanderer haben sich durchaus positiv überrascht gezeigt als ein Mtb um die Ecke kam 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Januar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Aber die Glocke hat definitiv mehr Style


 
 Ja, das kann man nicht in Abrede stellen.....die hat irgend was.


----------



## andi_tool (10. Januar 2012)

Bärbel hat halt Stil


----------



## blutbuche (10. Januar 2012)

@spuri :..bergziege .. ..


----------



## Herzchen (10. Januar 2012)

@Barbarissima: Die Gabel passt perfekt zum AMS  Jetzt fehlt für meinen Geschmack nur noch eine schwarze Kurbel.


----------



## fatz (10. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die Wanderer haben sich durchaus positiv überrascht gezeigt als ein Mtb um die Ecke kam


na freilich, wenn du eine kuh in vollem gallop erwartet hast und blos ein biker kommt    duck und weg...............


----------



## Mex4711 (11. Januar 2012)

muhahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Januar 2012)

Herzchen schrieb:


> @Barbarissima: Die Gabel passt perfekt zum AMS  Jetzt fehlt für meinen Geschmack nur noch eine schwarze Kurbel.


Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für eine schwarze XT-Kurbel entschieden  musste aber feststellen, dass es die nicht 3X9fach gibt  Und gleich noch die Schaltung auswechseln wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, ob man einfach so von Hollowtech II auf beispielsweise GXP-Innenlager wechseln kann  Mit anderen Worten, es wird noch etwas dauern, bis die schwarze Kurbel kommt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri :..bergziege .. ..


 Das war als "Kompliment" gemeint! - nicht das hier was falsch ankommt.....


----------



## Vincy (11. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für eine schwarze XT-Kurbel entschieden  musste aber feststellen, dass es die nicht 3X9fach gibt  Und gleich noch die Schaltung auswechseln wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, ob man einfach so von Hollowtech II auf beispielsweise GXP-Innenlager wechseln kann  Mit anderen Worten, es wird noch etwas dauern, bis die schwarze Kurbel kommt


 
Kannst da auch problemlos eine 3x10 Kurbel verwenden, dass macht da nichts aus. Die Kettenblätter sind lediglich für die 10-fach Kette optimiert. 
Ansonsten eine 10-fach Kette verwenden, die ist nur außen etwas schmäler.
Bei der 2012er Shimano Kurbel kannst aber keine alten großen KB verwenden, da die Aufnahme am Spider abgeändert wurde. Bei der 2011er kannst dagegen auch alte KB weiter verwenden.
GXP-Innenlager brauchst für GXP-Kurbel. Passt auch für dein Rahmen (BSA Innenlager), aber kein PressFit.
http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/innenlager_index_1.htm
http://www.sram.com/truvativ/category/42
http://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/technologies/29
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472578


----------



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2012)

so oder so ...


----------



## Route66 (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,



barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon für eine schwarze XT-Kurbel entschieden  musste aber feststellen, dass es die nicht 3X9fach gibt
> ...
> Mit anderen Worten, es wird noch etwas dauern, bis die schwarze Kurbel kommt



schau mal da: RACE FACE Ride Kurbelsatz 175mm bei Berg-ab.de






Das ist übrigens nicht die DH Version sondern die normale mit 3 Kettenblättern. Für 90  nicht schlecht...

Gruß
Marko


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Januar 2012)

Oder die Hone 

Konnte mir vor einem Jahr eine neue bei ebay holen, aktuell ist auch wieder eine drin (nicht von mir):

Klick






Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Januar 2012)

*Danke Vincy  Das ist eine echt gute Nachricht. Bringt mich meiner neuen Kurbel ein ganzes Stück näher  Die Links sind auch genau das, was ich suche  Würdest du eher zur 9fach oder zur 10fach Kette greifen?*


*@Route66 und NaitsirhC:*
*Die Kurbeln sehen sehr cool aus  Speziell die matte Hone könnte richtig gut an meinem AMS aussehen. Werde sie mal beobachten  Die Race Face ist für mich vielleicht schon ein wenig überdimensioniert. Kurbeln werden von mir nicht so sehr extrem gefordert *


----------



## mzaskar (11. Januar 2012)

die Hone ist aber auch eher ein Kurbel für's grobe  

Aber gut zu wissen, das 10 fach Kurbel auch mit 9 fach Kassette geht 

Ich sach ja immer, Cube Forum bildet


----------



## andi_tool (11. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Danke Vincy  Das ist eine echt gute Nachricht. Bringt mich meiner neuen Kurbel ein ganzes Stück näher  Die Links sind auch genau das, was ich suche  Würdest du eher zur 9fach oder zur 10fach Kette greifen?*
> 
> 
> *@Route66 und NaitsirhC:*
> *Die Kurbeln sehen sehr cool aus  Speziell die matte Hone könnte richtig gut an meinem AMS aussehen. Werde sie mal beobachten  Die Race Face ist für mich vielleicht schon ein wenig überdimensioniert. Kurbeln werden von mir nicht so sehr extrem gefordert *



wobei Euro 90,00 für eine komplette Kurbel inkl. Blätter nicht teuer ist. Die XT kostet normalerweise schon deutlich mehr....


----------



## Vincy (11. Januar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Aber gut zu wissen, das 10 fach Kurbel auch mit 9 fach Kassette geht


 
Das liegt daran, dass sich die Innenbreite der Kette nicht geändert hat. Nur die Außenlaschen sind schmäler und haben eine Führung. Deswegen sind die neuen KB in den Schaltzonen darauf optimiert. Beim 10f-Ritzelpaket ist der Ritzelabstand geringer. Wegen der anderen KB-Übersetzung (24/32/42Z), ist auch ein anderer Umwerfer.
Auf den Bildern kann man auch deutlich den optischen Unterschied (Spider) zwischen der 2011 und 2012 Kurbel erkennen. Deswegen passt leider das bisherige 44Z KB nicht mehr.


----------



## Route66 (12. Januar 2012)

Hi,



barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Route66 und NaitsirhC:*
> *Die Kurbeln sehen sehr cool aus  Speziell die matte Hone könnte richtig gut an meinem AMS aussehen. Werde sie mal beobachten  Die Race Face ist für mich vielleicht schon ein wenig überdimensioniert. Kurbeln werden von mir nicht so sehr extrem gefordert *



diese RF Ride XC Kurbel scheint eine "einfachere" Kurbel zu sein wenn man sich das Preisgefüge der RF Kurbeln so anschaut. Andere sind da bei knapp 400 , z. B. RF Turbine. Für den Preis wäre sie aber trotzdem eine Überlegung wert. 

Die Hone aus dem E**y Link von NaitsirhC ist eine gebrauchte die zudem auch noch lackiert wurde  !! 
Ich glaub, das würde ich mir dann doch nicht antun. 

Dann lieber noch eine SLX (109,-) in fast schwarz:





Grad zufällig gesehen: die Bike-Box hat die Hone für 99,-  drin, müsste man aber mal anfragen ob die wirklich lieferbar ist....
Und der Preis für die XT ist in den letzten Wochen auch ganz schön hoch gegangen, aktuell bei 159,- ...  

Ansonsten: schickes Bärenglöckchen hast Du da, hab ich auch eins rumliegen  

Gruß
Marko


----------



## NaitsirhC (13. Januar 2012)

Oh, sry mit der Hone, hatte nur geschaut, ob eine drin ist.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Stereoliker (13. Januar 2012)

Moin...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




für meinen "all black" Würfel woll´t ich mir demnächst die Truvativ AKA (passend zum Vorbau) bestellen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-is leicht, stabil, matt-schwarz und <HIER>





 sogar recht günstig zu bekommen...


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2012)

Das Mattschwarz sieht schon richtig gut aus 

Ich überlege gerade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ob ich vielleicht noch ein oder zwei Monate länger sparen und mir dann eine Truvativ Noir leisten soll. Sähe bestimmt auch nicht übel aus


----------



## mtblukas (13. Januar 2012)

Ich würde für die Noir sparen...die passt ja perfekt zu deinem Ams


----------



## mzaskar (13. Januar 2012)

bestimmt nicht so schön .... wird irgendwann unruhig mit den ganzen rottönen ..... nimm dir eine schwarze Kurbel oder XTR  wenn du schon am sparen bist 

Tune baut auch sehr schöne Kurbel oder Middleburn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stereoliker (13. Januar 2012)

Ach ja, dein AMS is ja in schwarz-rot gehalten...

Was mich an der NOIR ´n Bissel stört ist, daß sich die "dezenten" Grafiken wohl sehr schnell abrubbeln (-da gibt´s in der "Bucht" so einige Beispiele von "geringen Gebrauchsspuren")...
Carbon ist auch etwas kritisch, wenn mit gelegentlichem Kontakt mit der örtlichen Geologie (Steine usw.) zu rechnen ist. Statt Dellen -wie bei Alu- gibt´s dann gerne mal Risse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was Nettes in schwarz/rot (und bei <chainreactioncycles> nur geringfügig teurer als die AKA) gibt´s auch von RaceFace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-und die passt sogar in ´n standart HollowtechII/Shimano Innenlager!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2012)

Für die Middleburn muss man bestimmt erst eine Bank überfallen  
Schön wäre auch eine Clavicula, wenn wir schon beim Banküberfall sind  Aber ich sehe gerade, für die bieten sie auch Ratenkauf an: 72 Monate à 16,42


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ................


 
 Dafür hat man früher mal ganze Fahrräder bekommen......


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2012)

Früher war alles besser


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser


 
Sagen wir "Vieles".....oder "Einiges" - oder reden wir einfach nicht mehr davon.....
PS: Dein Smiley ist gut getroffen.... Ich gehe mich mal eben rasieren.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Früher war alles besser



Ne, ne .... Früher war alles Gut, heute ist alles Besser - aber manchmal wer es Besser, wenn es wieder Gut wär


----------



## buschhase (13. Januar 2012)

Mit'm bash davor sehn se eh alle wieder fast gleich aus  Die Middleburn jetzt vllt mal ausgeschlossen. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ne, ne .... Früher war alles Gut, heute ist alles Besser - aber manchmal wer es Besser, wenn es wieder Gut wär


 
Wie jetzt


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. Januar 2012)

Das einzige was heute besser ist als früher ist man selbst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Januar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Das einzige was heute besser ist als früher ist man selbst.


 
  Punkt.


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Januar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Das einzige was heute besser ist als früher ist man selbst.


Der ist gut .

Den Spruch hatte ich mal aus einem Gespräch zweier älterer Herrschaften aufgeschnappt, Bezugnehmend auf irgendwelche Techniksachen ....


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2012)

Gruss aus den Bergen


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Januar 2012)

*grüße aus den Bergen...







*


----------



## kubitix (14. Januar 2012)

können wir auch,

Grüsse aus den Bergen,





Stefan


----------



## BIKESTARR (14. Januar 2012)

Grüße aus dem Flachland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Januar 2012)

Ich seh schon .... ihr habt Spaß


----------



## sepalot (14. Januar 2012)

fein, da gibts wenigstens Schnee


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Januar 2012)

sehr schön...


kubitix schrieb:


> können wir auch,
> 
> Grüsse aus den Bergen,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Januar 2012)

Oh man .... strahlend blauer Himmel - das erste mal seit gefühlten 8 Wochen - und dann  .... aufgewacht, röchel, hust, Halsschmerzen .

Das wird wohl nix mit dem fahren heute . So ein Sch*&%§.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Januar 2012)

Gute Besserung - irgendwann erwischt es Jeden. Hast Du es wenigstens hinter Dir.


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Januar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Oh man .... strahlend blauer Himmel - das erste mal seit gefühlten 8 Wochen - und dann  .... aufgewacht, röchel, hust, Halsschmerzen .
> 
> Das wird wohl nix mit dem fahren heute . So ein Sch*&%§.



Ging mir heute auch so, Allerdings war mir das sowas, also sowas von sowas von egal. Ich habe für dieses Jahr nun die ersten 40km stehen.
So. Und jetzt habe ich Zeit mich um meine kleine Erkältung zu kümmern.

Gute BEsserung !

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. Januar 2012)

*heute in den Kitzbühler...
Was für ein Traumwetter und Schnee...














die drei hatten probleme mit einer Lawine, die Skifahrerrin konnten sie ausgraben. Nichts passiert ausser Ski verlust 







*


----------



## barbarissima (15. Januar 2012)

*Wahnsinnsbilder Klaus   Aber bei der Lawine gruselts mich *


----------



## fatz (15. Januar 2012)

jo. da liegen ganz schoen fette brocken drin. wie hoch war der anriss? 1m?


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. Januar 2012)

*über dem Heli kann man den abriss so eben noch sehen...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück nochmal gut gegangen


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Januar 2012)

uiuiui ... also passt ihr mir alle schön auf, die ihr da in den Höhen rumkraxelt .

Aber naja - Gefahren lauern überall ... im Büro kann man auch so mancher Tage bei irre spannenden Meetings einschlafen und dann ganz dolle links vom Stuhl runterkippen und sich fiese an der Nase weh tun .


----------



## fatz (16. Januar 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *über dem Heli kann man den abriss so eben noch sehen...*



oha! ich haett gemeint, das waer eine waechte. isses wohl auch. ich hab blos nicht gecheckt, dass da die lawine rumliegt.


----------



## j.wayne (16. Januar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> uiuiui ... also passt ihr mir alle schön auf, die ihr da in den Höhen rumkraxelt .
> 
> Aber naja - Gefahren lauern überall ... im Büro kann man auch so mancher Tage bei irre spannenden Meetings einschlafen und dann ganz dolle links vom Stuhl runterkippen und sich fiese an der Nase weh tun .


 

Sowas passiert nicht nur in Meetings, muss mich regelmässig in der Schule zusammenreissen. Besonders in Deutsch, Sozialkunde und Religion ist es da sehr gefährlich


----------



## jan84 (16. Januar 2012)

angemeldet


----------



## jan84 (16. Januar 2012)

und:





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Januar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> und:grüße,Jan



 Wunderschöne Aufnahme.


----------



## jan84 (17. Januar 2012)

"Leider" nicht von mir, sondern von Mitbikern, wollte es Euch aber nicht vorenthalten .


----------



## fatz (17. Januar 2012)

auf welcher von den kanaren ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (17. Januar 2012)

teneriffa


----------



## cytrax (17. Januar 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Kool Stop Belägen in der Formula RX? Die orginalen Sintermetall sind immer so schnell runter jetzt möcht ich mal was anderes versuchen.

Falls ja, Sintermetall oder Organische?


----------



## mzaskar (17. Januar 2012)

Du bremst zu viel


----------



## andi_tool (17. Januar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Kool Stop Belägen in der Formula RX? Die orginalen Sintermetall sind immer so schnell runter jetzt möcht ich mal was anderes versuchen.
> 
> Falls ja, Sintermetall oder Organische?



?? was heißt bei Dir so schnell runter?

Die Beläge meiner Formula RX und später R1 waren nach 4000 km noch nicht runter....


----------



## cytrax (17. Januar 2012)

Laut den Bikebravos nutzen sich die Orginal Formula Sintermetall eh schnell ab. Die Organischen sollen aber weniger Bremsleistung haben.

Naja vielleicht kommts vom vielen Fahrtechniktraining  

EDIT: Hab jetzt knapp 4000Km runter und 2 Sätze bisher gebraucht


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Januar 2012)

Ich habe die organischen von Kool Stop, wegen der Geräusche. Die Bremskraft ist höher als bei den Sinter. Komischer Weise halten die hinteren nur ca. 1000 km, vorne habe ich sie jetzt über 2000 km drauf.
Als nächstes probiere ich mal die Cube-Bremsbelege aus, wobei ich rein von der Optik her denke, dass es sie baugleich mit den Kool Stop sind.
gugsch Du: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m41/k610/cube.html?od=&ft=1

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Januar 2012)

Ich mochte immer die Swissstop in grün  klick


----------



## barbarissima (18. Januar 2012)

Jepp, ich bin auch für Swissstop  Gute Bremsleistung und leise  aber relativ schnell runter (Kann aber auch an mir liegen )


----------



## andi_tool (18. Januar 2012)

wieso fällt mir bei den letzten Beiträgen so zwingend der Spruch "Wer bremst verliert" von Jürgen Benecke ein?


----------



## fatz (18. Januar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jepp, ich bin auch für Swissstop  Gute Bremsleistung und leise


aus meiner jucy hab ich swissstop wieder rausgeschmissen, weil sie zwar gut bremsten
und kalt leise waren, aber sobald die dinger warm wurden war's ned zum aushalten.
eine operndiva, der n elefant auf den fuss latscht war leise dagegen.
koolstop hat immer leicht gepfiffen, war aber auch heiss (also richtig heiss, so scheibe blau usw.)
nicht lauter als kalt. ausserdem sind die koolstop deutlich billiger. fahr ich auch jetzt
noch in der elixir am 301. deutlich mehr umpf als die originalen dinger


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. Januar 2012)

*naja swissstop sind schon gut...
was für ein Wetter Heute...





*


----------



## jan84 (25. Januar 2012)

Da Cubefahrer ja alle einen ausgezeichneten optischen Geschmack haben, die Frage in die Runde:

Schwarze oder weisse Felgen?





grüße,
Jan

PS: Alle in-den-Bergen-wohner beneide ich nachhaltig .


----------



## buschhase (25. Januar 2012)

Schwarz!


----------



## Bocacanosa (25. Januar 2012)

Schwarz.

Weiß würde m. E. n. nicht zum Hinterbau passen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. Januar 2012)

Schwarz
Meine Meinung!


----------



## sepalot (25. Januar 2012)

schwarz - das weiß beist sich sonst mit dem Hinterbau (raw)​ 
Das Testrad damals hatte weiße Griffe und ne weiße Kettenführung - hat nicht so toll aus'gschaut ​ 
Leider waren die Testräder Vorserienmodelle und da war das Tretlager zu tief 



 


 


 


 
Grüße vom Ride am Ochsenkopf im Herbst 2010 


 


 
Viel Spaß ... lässt sich schön fahren ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (25. Januar 2012)

Merci, die Antwort ist eindeutig . Die schwarzen FR30 sind im moment leider nicht verfügbar... naja vllt. schwenk ich doch auf die SupraD um...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (25. Januar 2012)

*Schwarz *
*Grün wäre auch cool, so wie das Bike in dem Video *
*



*


----------



## cytrax (26. Januar 2012)

Hab im Bikemarkt nen AMS 125 Rahmen 18" black Anodized (wie meiner ) gesichtet. Er meint ihm is der 18" zu klein und ich find mir is der 20" zu groß wie ich jetzt doch öfter bei technischen Sachen gemerkt hab. Theoretisch könnt ich doch von 20" auf 18" umbauen und mit ihm tauschen oder? (leitungen kürzen usw is klar ) Wenn er denn tauschen will^^


----------



## fatz (26. Januar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnt ich doch von 20" auf 18" umbauen und mit ihm tauschen oder? (leitungen kürzen usw is klar ) Wenn er denn tauschen will^^



klar, geht. kann sein dass du den gabelschaft ein bissl kuerzen musst (da muesst ich 
jetzt die geodaten nachsehen). der rest passt auf alle faelle wenn's der gleiche jahrgang
ist. sonst musst mal schaun, was cube so alles umgebaut hat. tretlager, gabelschaftstandard,
und evtl. sattelrohrdurchmesser waeren so kandidaten.


----------



## nen (26. Januar 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *
> was für ein Wetter Heute...
> *


so auch heute 










Auch von mir mal schönen Grüße aus den Bergen. Bei den (imposanten) Schneemassen in der Höhe wird der Würfel heuer wohl länger Winterschlaf haben


----------



## buschhase (26. Januar 2012)

Mein purer und 100%iger Neid ist dir sicher! 

@Jan: Mach bei deinem Ghost-Aufbau bitte nicht so einen merkwürdigen überdimensionierten Bash dran - der verschandelt das gesamte Bike.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. Januar 2012)

Ich will auch in den Bergen wohnen 

*SUPER* Fotos


----------



## jan84 (26. Januar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Mein purer und 100%iger Neid ist dir sicher!
> 
> @Jan: Mach bei deinem Ghost-Aufbau bitte nicht so einen merkwürdigen überdimensionierten Bash dran - der verschandelt das gesamte Bike.
> 
> ...



Kommt garkein Bash drauf. Nur nen Taco (is im Prinzip son Schutz gegen Aufsetzen der sich am Tretlager abstützt und direkt am Rahmen sitzt). 

Die Schneebilder oben sind einfach nur eine Unverschämtheit .


----------



## Cortina (27. Januar 2012)

nen schrieb:


> Bei den imposanten Schneemassen in der Höhe



Imposant oder anderes ausgedrückt fürn A.... 
In den Dolos ist alles grün und wir haben null Schnee, reicht grad mal fürs Rodeln 

nen, ich schwing mich jetzt in den Caddy, packe meinen ganzen NEID mit dazu...und im Caddy ist vieeeeeeel Platz ...und komm zu Dir hoch 

Grüße
Guido...der schon lange keine 4m hohe Anrisskante mehr gesehen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Januar 2012)

*Hi @nen, lange nichts gehört von dir.
Guido, den Schnee haben wir hier...







*


----------



## dusi__ (27. Januar 2012)

müsst ihr alle nicht irgendwann mal das geld verdienen ? 

mein neid sei euch sicher


----------



## xerto (27. Januar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> müsst ihr alle nicht irgendwann mal das geld verdienen ?



6 richtige im lotto oder die erbtante unter die erde gebracht und schon werden arbeitszeiten gering..


----------



## Cortina (27. Januar 2012)

Arbeiten??? Ach das sind die lästigen Unterbrechungen der Freizeit 

Gott Sie Dank habe ich gelernt das es nicht das Geld ist was einen glücklich macht 

Sent NOT from an iPhone


----------



## Gummischwain (27. Januar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Gott Sie Dank habe ich gelernt das es nicht das Geld ist was einen glücklich macht



Der Spruch kommt immer wieder! 
Die Sache hat mMn nur einen Haken: ohne genug Geld -> kein Stereo und kein Skiurlaub. Speziell letzters ist doch meist sehr kostspielig! 
Und ohne diese Dinge: wärst du da noch sooo glücklich?  

Ach ja, iiiiPhones sind eh nur was für Leute mit unkompensierten Statusproblemen! 
*duckundweg*
_____________________________
sent from Tastatur using fingers

.


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Januar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Der Spruch kommt immer wieder!
> Die Sache hat mMn nur einen Haken: ohne genug Geld -> kein Stereo und kein Skiurlaub. Speziell letzters ist doch meist sehr kostspielig!
> Und ohne diese Dinge: wärst du da noch sooo glücklich?
> 
> ...







> *Seh ich genau so wie du!* Aber eränzend noch: Glück kann man nicht kaufen!
> Wenn du reich bist, kannst du auch keine Freunde kaufen und es gibt
> genug reiche Leute, die unglücklicher sind, als mancher, der als
> mittelständler eben keinen Ferrari fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (27. Januar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so wie du! Aber eränzend noch: Glück kann man nicht kaufen!
> Wenn du reich bist, kannst du auch keine Freunde kaufen und es gibt
> genug reiche Leute, die unglücklicher sind, als mancher, der als
> mittelständler eben keinen Ferrari fährt.



Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass dieser Spruch viel zu inflationär benutzt wird heutzutage.
Du bspw. benutzt direkt wieder so ein Extrembeispiel (nicht böse gemeint) und redest von "Freunde kaufen" und "Ferrari".
Wie glücklich jemand ist, hat sicherlich nicht zwingend was mit seinem Bankkonto zu tun. Aber wenn du mal ehrlich bist, wärst du genauso glücklich mit viel weniger oder gar keinem Geld? Das ist heutzutage gar nicht so witzig oder nebensächlich wie man immer denkt.
Denk' mal drüber nach. 

Btw.: bzgl. Cortina war es mit einem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und einem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gemeint. Und ich gönn's ihm und allen anderen!


----------



## xerto (27. Januar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass dieser Spruch viel zu inflationär benutzt wird heutzutage.
> Du bspw. benutzt direkt wieder so ein Extrembeispiel (nicht böse gemeint) und redest von "Freunde kaufen" und "Ferrari".
> Wie glücklich jemand ist, hat sicherlich nicht zwingend was mit seinem Bankkonto zu tun.



also ich fahr nur mit jemanden fahrrad der mir vorher seinen kontoauszug zeigt. ist er reicher lass ich mich einladen, isr er ärmer lad ich ihn ein.



Als student war ich reich wenn der tank und kühlschrank voll war, ansonsten war ich arm.


----------



## Cortina (27. Januar 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Btw.: bzgl. Cortina war es mit einem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Angst habs verstanden 

Hab aber trotzdem kein Geld aber ein Stereo  OK vielleicht ist ja das Stereo der Grund warum ich kein Geld mehr hab 

Glücklich bin ich trotzdem  auch wenn ich jetzt lieber mit nen auf seinem ersten Foto unterwegs wär 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## buschhase (27. Januar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> auch wenn ich jetzt lieber mit nen auf seinem ersten Foto unterwegs wär



Wer auch nicht 

PS: Ich mag Geld. Aber als Student scheint das nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit zu beruhen 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Januar 2012)

Verdammt ich hab den falschen Beitrag geändert. Bitte oben gucken


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Januar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> also ich fahr nur mit jemanden fahrrad der mir vorher seinen kontoauszug zeigt. ist er reicher lass ich mich einladen, isr er ärmer lad ich ihn ein.....


 
 Gute Einstellung!  
Und noch was - Geld ist nicht mehr wie früher in echtem Gegenwert (also Gold, Silber usw.) geprägt. Wird also eh´völlig "überbewertet"


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. Januar 2012)

Ich habe Zeit meines Lebens ein distanziertes Verhältnis zum Geld.




Es ist nie da, wo ich bin...


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Januar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> also ich fahr nur mit jemanden fahrrad der mir  vorher seinen kontoauszug zeigt. ist er reicher lass ich mich einladen,  isr er ärmer lad ich ihn ein.








xerto schrieb:


> Als student war ich reich wenn der tank und kühlschrank voll war, ansonsten war ich arm.



 Wie wahr, wie wahr .

Ehm ... hat sich bei mir aber auch irgendwie nicht geändert, gerade nach dem Hauskauf nicht. Der Tank (Heizöl) ist seit gestern voll, der Kühlschrank ist leer ...  Das heisst  .... ich muss Einkaufen fahren - da kommt Tina auch schon mit dem Einkaufszettel  ... was soll ich denn mitbringen: Hummer, Filet, Kaviar, Champagner ...  

Ach Leute ... Zeit hin, Geld her ... Frei nach Gleim: Reich ist der, der Glück teilen kann.

Oh, ich muss Einkaufen gehen ....


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Januar 2012)

Ich halte mich an: 
Weniger brauchen ist besser als viel haben.
Somit hab ich eigentlich immer genug Geld. 
Nur dafür kann ich mir keine Zeit kaufen.

Ich ich habe es glaube ich in quasi gleicher Diskussion schon mal erzählt, was ein afrikanischer Stammeshäuptling so treffend formulierte:
Ihr habt die Uhr, wir haben die Zeit.

In diesem Sinne....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Nightrider666 (28. Januar 2012)

war heut vormittag auch mal ein bisschen im schnee unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (28. Januar 2012)

Herrlich - Schulter wieder bei 90% - schlammige Trails - blauer Himmel! Was will man mehr!

Resultat:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gruß
Nico

PS: Jmd Lust bei mir putzen zu kommen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Januar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Herrlich - Schulter wieder bei 90% - s



 drück die Daumen, dass die schnell wieder bei 100 % ist.


----------



## barbarissima (28. Januar 2012)

Bike einsauen klappt ja schon wieder ganz gut 

 Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass die restlichen 10% ganz schnell in Ordnung kommen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Januar 2012)

Was will man mehr? - Sommer! 
Aber da man bekanntlich nicht (immer gleich) Alles haben kann......
Wünsche ich mir nur den Sommer - und Dir 100% & Sommer. Bald!


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Januar 2012)

Komm schnell wieder auf 100%


----------



## beuze1 (29. Januar 2012)

*Im Cube in Motion Thread hat's mir zu viel Schnee und Wald, da schau ich hier mal vorbei.

Schön das sich der Winter dieses Jahr angenehm zurückhält am See.
So konnte der Freitag für eine ausgedehnte Tour genutzt werden.
*
*Noch was zu trinken.





Und ab gehts.





Der Sonne nach.





Hinunter ins Trail Paradies Argen.





Da kanns dann schon mal etwas später werden.





Aber man hat ja alles dabei.




.

.

Gestern Morgen meinte der Winter es mit einer geschlossenen Schneedecke
dann doch zu gut mit mir, also verzog ich mich in die Werkstatt und kümmerte mich um die (hinteren) Radlager der TDM. (mitte Bild)





Da haben wir die 4 Lager ja schon.





Merke: Guido, wer im Winter schraubt, kann im Sommer biken. 

Nachdem ich so fleißig war, der Winter sich wieder in die Berge verzogen hat
konnte ich am frühen Abend sogar noch eine schöne kleine Runde biken.




*

*So, genug der Worte. Ich geh dann mal raus zum (Cube) Biken.*


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. Januar 2012)




----------



## blutbuche (29. Januar 2012)

@xerto : geld wird eindeutig überbewertet !!!  ZEIT ist das stichwort !!!  viel spass allen beim biken - ich düs´jetzt auch mal los .
@jan : ...definitiv schwarz !!! und die roten griffe würd´ich tauschen  ciao, bb


----------



## CubeRace (29. Januar 2012)

Habe mal eine kleine Frage.

Habe an meinem 2012 Fritzz SL eine Reverb, die Zug Verlegung habe ich  schon geändert, nur möchte ich jetzt noch die Fernbedienung von der  Rechten Oberen Lenkerseite auf die Linke Untere Lenkerseite Verlegen.
Wenn ich das aber mache, ist der Zug (Hydraulik Leitung) verdreht, kann ich das irgendwie entdrehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. Januar 2012)

*@Beuze*
*Hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, dass im Allgäu ein bisschen mehr Schnee runtergekommen ist  Ich hätte um ein Haar die Schneeschuhe in den Corsa geschmissen um gen Süden zu düsen *


----------



## buschhase (29. Januar 2012)

Danke - wird von Tag zu Tag besser.

@CubeRace: Was verdreht sich denn da? Schonmal versucht einfach mit dem Hebel durch drehen die Leitung zu entdrehen?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Gummischwain (30. Januar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ... Hab aber trotzdem kein Geld aber ein Stereo  OK vielleicht ist ja das Stereo der Grund warum ich kein Geld mehr hab
> ....



 Ja das kenn' ich! 

Aber snowboarden wäre echt mal wieder ne Maßnahme!


----------



## CubeRace (30. Januar 2012)

@ buschhase:
Die Hydraulikleitung direkt an/hinter der Fernbedienung hat sich aufgrund der 180° Drehung der Fernbedienung etwas verdreht, so das sie Leitung unschöne Bögen geworfen hatte.
Habe es aber gestern Abend nochmal in Ruhe probiert und festgestellt, das ich die Leitung direkt an der Fernbedienung etwas drehen kann, und nun passt es.


----------



## xerto (30. Januar 2012)

hi cuberace 

hübsches fritzz 

wann bringst du es zum fahren mit ?

es quietscht doch, oder?


----------



## CubeRace (30. Januar 2012)

Hi Xerto, 

wenn im Studium wieder etwas mehr Ruhe ist, und es Draußen etwas wärmer ist. Die Woche soll es ja erst mal Richtig Knackig kalt werden, aber keine angst ich werde es mitbringen. 
Nein!!! Bin am Wochenende ja mal eine ganz kurze Runde gefahren und konnte eigentlich nicht feststellen, das es quietscht.

Gruß
CubeRace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (30. Januar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Merke: Guido, wer im Winter schraubt, kann im Sommer biken. *



Oder wer regelmäßig pflegt braucht nicht schrauben

Ich mag gar nicht dran denken, meine arme TDM steht in der Garage und wird gar nicht gefahren, zum Strand und in die Stadt nehmen wir immer die gute alte XT.

Verkaufen mag ich sie aber irgendwie auch nicht 

Grüße aus Sibirien...ähhh Italien, ist zur Zeit das gleiche


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Januar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Oder wer regelmäßig pflegt braucht nicht schrauben....Grüße aus Sibirien...ähhh Italien, ist zur Zeit das gleiche


 
 Aber auf Spuri "rumhacken" nur weil die Bikes (fast) immer sauber sind.... 
Und Sibirien & Italien - aha.....da trennen uns aber noch knappe -6° 
Grüße aus dem sibirischen Osten - ach was, Du bringst mich ganz durcheinander...


----------



## cytrax (31. Januar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hallo Cytrax,
> 
> Du Frühaufsteher oder Nachtschwärmer
> 
> ...



Im Moment Frühaufsteher da Frühschicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nächste Woche wieder Nachtschwärmer mit Nachtschicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also die Gore Maske sieht schon mal definitiv besser angepasst aus als  die, die ich hab. Die steht bei der nächsten Bestellung auf jeden Fall  mit auf der Liste.

Zum Thema Kontaktlinsen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ich hab seit fast 21 Jahren ne Brille (bin jetzt fast 26) und ja,  Kontaktlinsen hab ich auch schon verschiedene versucht leider ohne gutes  Ergebnis (dh. rote brennende Augen, Kopfschmerzen, Linsen  verrutscht,...) Irgendwann hab ichs mit den Dingern aufgegeben also  blieb die Brille und wird warscheinlich auch bleiben. Werd mich trotzdem  mal beim Optiker nach ner Bikebrille umsehen weils mich schon ein bissl  nerft wenn die Sonne ständig blendet.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und werd euch auf dem laufenden halten falls sich was in Sachen Bikebrille mit Sehstärke ergibt


----------



## dusi__ (31. Januar 2012)

kannst dir ja ne kassenleistung machen lassen. je nach stärke haste schöne flaschenböden


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Januar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Im Moment Frühaufsteher da Frühschicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mein Optiker hat als begeisterter Triathlet ein von Adidas mit Gläsern, die  sich entsprechend der Sonneeinstrahlung färbt. Er ist von der total begeistert. Es sind halt keine Clickies mehr drin, die wiederum das Blickfeld einschränken. Sieht zudem auch cool aus.

Guten Durchblick wünscht

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (31. Januar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Gelobt seien die, die nichts zu sagen haben.
> Gepriesen seien die, die dies nicht auch noch beweisen wollen
> Selbst Ironie?



nee nee nee 

Weißheit und Wahrheit


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Januar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> Weißheit und Wahrheit


 
Die Wahrheit ist manchmal grau-sam, und machmal noch viel Schwärzer.
Weiß ist sie selten....

Sorry - aber bei der (Steil-)Vorlage.....
Nimms mit Humor - sonst weiss  ich auch nicht.....
Hoffentlich war ich nicht auch noch zu zynisch...


----------



## mtblukas (31. Januar 2012)

Ich hab auch Kontaktlinsen. Ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren nur noch Kontaktlinsen auf. Die Brille stört nur und ich komme mir Kontaktlinsen sehr gut zurecht. Aber ohne Goggle/ Brille sollte man wirklich nicht biken, da man die Linsen entweder leicht verliert oder sie verutschen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Januar 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Kontaktlinsen. Ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren nur noch Kontaktlinsen auf. Die Brille stört nur und ich komme mir Kontaktlinsen sehr gut zurecht. Aber ohne Goggle/ Brille sollte man wirklich nicht biken, da man die Linsen entweder leicht verliert oder sie verutschen.



Also weiche Kontaktlinsen zu verlieren ist schon doch fast unmöglich. Ich schwimme sogar mit denen.


----------



## buschhase (31. Januar 2012)

Jo, also verlieren habe ich auch noch nie Probleme mitgehabt. Wenn dann eher mit stark ausgetrockneten Linsen nach Touren die 5 Stunden und länger dauern. Aber das kann man mit ner Brille sehr gut umgehen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (31. Januar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist manchmal grau-sam, und machmal noch viel Schwärzer.
> Weiß ist sie selten....
> 
> Sorry - aber bei der (Steil-)Vorlage.....
> ...



 danke danke lieber spuri,

für die kleine deutschstunde..

nicht nur das du östlich des urals die ostdeutsche landschaft mit deiner Anwesenheit beglückst, nein daran lässt du uns auf charmante weise auch teilhaben..

ich hoffe das ich hier mit einem kurzen aufblitzen meiner fähigkeit mit der sprache der dichter und denker umgehen zu können, dich überzeugen kann und du mir meinen kleinen fax paus mit der weißheit verzeihen kannst..

Als Weisheit wird eine transkulturell-zeitlose, universal-menschliche, reale oder ideale, entweder als reifungsbedingt erwerbbar oder aber als göttlich verliehen gedachte exzeptionelle Fähigkeit bezeichnet. Sie zeichnet sich durch eine ungewöhnlich tiefe Einsicht in das Wirkungsgefüge von Natur, Leben und Gesellschaft, besonderes Wissen, eine herausragende ethisch-moralische Grundhaltung und das damit verbundene Handlungsvermögen aus.

und das wollen wir littleboomer ja nicht absprechen..


und ohne was gegen die malerzunft sagen zu wollen hat *Weißheit* damit nichts zu tun..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ich hoffe das ich hier mit einem kurzen aufblitzen meiner fähigkeit mit der sprache der dichter und denker umgehen zu können, dich überzeugen kann und du mir meinen kleinen fax paus mit der weißheit verzeihen kannst..



 Donnerwetter - überzeugt! 



xerto schrieb:


> ...und das wollen wir littleboomer ja nicht absprechen..



 Keinesfalls.



xerto schrieb:


> ....und ohne was gegen die malerzunft sagen zu wollen hat *Weißheit* damit nichts zu tun..



  Genau. Sei es darum - vergewaltigen wir ruhig weiter die neue, verrückte, deutsche Schlechtschreibung. Sollte auch kein "Oberlehrermodus" sein - nur gerade bei dem Wort "Weise" fand ich es eben irgendwie lustig. Sorry. Vergeben, vergessen, verziehen?

Im übrigen verfolge ich die Brillen/Kontaktlinsendiskussion auch recht neugierig. 
Noch geht es zwar ohne - aber der neue "Bildschirmarbeitsplatz" und das zunehmede Alter......
Hoffe es geht noch eine ganze Weile ohne Sehhilfen - dem Rest wünsche ich das Optimum für sich zu finden ...... und uns an dieser Lösung teihaben zu lassen.


----------



## fatz (1. Februar 2012)

was geht denn hier ab? habt's einen duden gegessen? 

zum thema kontaktlinsen: hab seit 20jahren harte und mir ist noch nie einfach so eine rausgefallen. da 
musst schon bloed rumreiben. wenn sie einfach so rausfallen sind sie schlecht angepasst, sagt mein 
optiker. brille beim biken muss trotzdem sein, weil siehe oben


----------



## Friecke (1. Februar 2012)

Ich kann Augen lasern lassen wärmstens empfehlen 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. Februar 2012)

Ihr treibt mir die Schamesröte ins Gesicht ob meiner Weisheit.

Wäre nur der faux pas mit dem "fax paus" nicht passiert 
Jetzt ärgert sich der xerto bestimmt grün.


Im Übrigen: den einzigen körperlichen Kontakt den ich zur Zeit habe, ist der mit meinen Linsen. 

hahah ein Schenkelklopfer.....

Gegen trockene Augen mit Kontaktlinsen hilft (vorausgesetzt man hat keine generelle Kontaktlinsenunverträglichkeit) Brille, Augentropfen, neuere Linsen, Linsen mit größerer Sauerstoffdurchläßigkeit und höherem Wassergehalt. Ich habe Monatslinsen, die ich mit ausschließlich stundenweise zum Sport reindrücke. So halten diese ca. 3 Monate.
Mit einer Packung (6 Stück / Auge) komme ich also 1,5 Jahre aus und es kostet mich 40-50 Euro.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## dusi__ (1. Februar 2012)

ein kassengestell mit kassengläsern kostet mich den weg zum optiker


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. Februar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Wäre nur der faux pas mit dem "fax paus" nicht passiert
> Jetzt ärgert sich der xerto bestimmt grün.



 Wir wollten doch nie wieder darüber reden.....

Das andere Glaube ich nicht - und wenn mag ihn die Kati sicher ganz Dolle - die mag alles Grüne. 

Das mit den Kontaktlinsen geht auch bei solchem Wetter?
Ich dachte immer wenn die Augen so tränen (wegen Wind / Kälte) geht das nicht wirklich gut.
Oder nimmst Du dann noch Brille (Plastik weiß oder gelb) gegen den Wind drüber?


----------



## xerto (1. Februar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Wäre nur der faux pas mit dem "fax paus" nicht passiert
> Jetzt ärgert sich der xerto bestimmt grün.



Das ist der bekannte u Springer. das passiert bei manchen Mailings..


----------



## fatz (1. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das mit den Kontaktlinsen geht auch bei solchem Wetter?
> Ich dachte immer wenn die Augen so tränen (wegen Wind / Kälte) geht das nicht wirklich gut.
> Oder nimmst Du dann noch Brille (Plastik weiß oder gelb) gegen den Wind drüber?


kalter wind ist ned so gut. da traent's wirklich oft ganz nett. gemuetlich radeln geht, wenn's
schneller wird, zum snowboarden oae. immer mit radlbrille oder goggles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (1. Februar 2012)

@spuri :..die kati mag den grünen xerto , ja !!


----------



## xerto (2. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri :..die kati mag den grünen xerto , ja !!



danke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri :..die kati mag den grünen xerto , ja !!





xerto schrieb:


> danke



 Das ist ja mal ein Tagesanfang.......eine Harmonie trotz der eisigen Kälte da draußen.
Nur für die Italiener unter uns:    Heute Früh waren  -15°C 
Da haste "Starrgabel"


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das mit den Kontaktlinsen geht auch bei solchem Wetter?
> Ich dachte immer wenn die Augen so tränen (wegen Wind / Kälte) geht das nicht wirklich gut.
> Oder nimmst Du dann noch Brille (Plastik weiß oder gelb) gegen den Wind drüber?



Brille ist mit oder ohne Kondis ein Muß. Bei mir tränen die Augen gleich ob ich Kondis drin habe oder nicht.

Bei der Kälte muß man schön kuschelig zusammenrücken, damit es warm wird. Das geht nur mit harmonischer Grundstimmung.

Grüße aus dem sonnigen -8 Grad warmen Süden.....

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Februar 2012)

Sonnige Grüße aus dem Westen (SU) bei kuscheligen -4 °C ... ich mach mal besser schon die Klima an .


----------



## fatz (2. Februar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Bei der Kälte muß man schön kuschelig zusammenrücken, damit es warm wird. Das geht nur mit harmonischer Grundstimmung.


ah geh! vom rumraufen wird einem auch warm 

@spuri ich sag doch das ist hinterm ural, wo du wohnst. hier isses definitiv  auch zu kalt,
aber nicht so schlimm wie bei dir. wie kalt hab ich nicht geschaut, aber die 10minuten in 
die arbeit radeln haben mir gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (2. Februar 2012)

@spuri : ... hatte heut´morgen auf der fahrt zur maloche auch - 10 ... aber die gabel  vom frosch "gabelte" noch gut  harmonische frostgrüsse, k.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Februar 2012)

@fatz - Hintern........Ural - das bringt mich auf was.....

Falls ich jemals zum Beuze biken sollte - dann ganz sicher damit: 
http://www.ural.cc/index.php?ranger 
Kein unnötiger Schnickschnack.
Da kann man die Ersatzteile noch direkt aus Opas Scheune holen.... 
Hier so tief im Osten.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@kati - Grüße sind gerade vereist hier angekommen.


----------



## cytrax (2. Februar 2012)

Brrrrrrr -18°C heut morgen :kotz: da frieren einem ja die Eier ab


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Februar 2012)

lieber hinterm Ural als  mit'm Hintern im Urinal.....


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Februar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> lieber hinterm Ural als  mit'm Hintern im Urinal.....
> Ich pi....eh schon Eisklötzchen


.


----------



## kubitix (2. Februar 2012)

Los raus -15°C sind keine Entschuldigung dafür, drin zu bleiben.




Nagut ich heul ja auch ein bizzl, gestern hatten wir hier noch so´n Wetter.




Stefan


----------



## buschhase (2. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Brrrrrrr -18°C heut morgen :kotz: da frieren einem ja die Eier ab



Dann zieh dir doch mal eine Hose an 

@Kubi: Neid! Der pure Neid für das Skifoto! Bei mir heißt es nun erstmal wieder Klausurenphase :/

Gruß
Nico


----------



## CubeRace (2. Februar 2012)

Hi,

ich habe mal eine Frage.
Ich habe ja an meinem Fritzz SL 2012 eine Formula The One FR.
Hier ein Bild von meiner Bremse:







Hier mal ein Bild von quing seiner Bremse vom Stereo SL 2012 (Formula The One) 




Und Hier ein Bild von der Formula Seite von der RX Bremse





Auf meinem Bremssattel steht The One, aber ist der Bremsgriff ein RX Bremsgriff oder wie ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden oberen Bildern zu erklären??????
Oder ist evtl. eine Falsche Bremse verbaut???????

Würde mich über Info freuen.


----------



## Vincy (2. Februar 2012)

Da haben die den falschen verbaut. Mal bei deinem Händler beanstanden. 
So müßte der aussehen
http://www.formula-brake.it/en/bikes/the-one-2


----------



## CubeRace (2. Februar 2012)

Hi Vincy,

genau das habe ich mir doch gedacht, naja muss ja morgen so wie so zu meinen Händler und dann werde ich das gleich mal ansprechen (beanstanden).

Vielen Dank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon1 (2. Februar 2012)

Hay,
könntest du uns dann auch bitte das Ergebniss sagen, weil bei mir (cube ams 150 race von 2012) ist ein Griff mit selber Optik wie bei dir eingebaut. 
Ich hatte zunächst vermutet, dass es der richtige griff ist, da es ja eine Formula The one FR ist, und das bei mir auch so aussieht, als ob da ein kleines f und nen großes R wäre, köntte also auch so gewollt sein, um zu zeigen, dass es das FR Modell ist?! Aber sicher bin ich mir nicht - aber der Griff ist auf jeden-fall kein einzel-fall . Aber mal nachfragen kann mit Sicherheit nicht schaden...


----------



## Vincy (3. Februar 2012)

Aber es ist eine OEM-Version, da kann es schon Unterschiede geben.
Die Formula R1X gibt es zB auch nicht offiziell.


----------



## CubeRace (3. Februar 2012)

Hi,

wenn ich bei Cosmic Sports schaue, gibt es es schon Regulär die Formula The One, nur leider als 2011 Model, und als 2011 Model hat sei The One auf dem Bremsgriff stehen.
http://www.cosmicsports.de/products/10301-Formula-2011-TheOne-FR-VR-HR?search[page]=1
 Genauso wie bei chainreactioncycles:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=64903


----------



## Vincy (3. Februar 2012)

Es bleibt dennoch eine OEM-Version, da die an einem Komplettbike ausgeliefert wurde. Da mußt dich bei Cube erkundigen, ob es ein Versehen oder Absicht war.


----------



## jan84 (3. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Rat zu den schwarzen Laufrädern, war die richtige Entscheidung . 





Kefü kommt die Tage noch drauf und die Kurbel ist auch nur temporär, kommt irgendwann noch ne SLX mit schlankerem Bash drauf. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2012)

Sers, meine Mutter fährt zz noch nen Cube AMS ( ich denke dürfte 100mm haben) ist wie dieses hier http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/37vr-3.jpg . Dämpfer hab ich im durch nen Fox Rp23 ersetz da der verbaute defekt war. Jedoch ist die Gabel mmn der größte Mist. Was könnte man denn in den Rahmen maximal verbauen ? http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=70&products_id=1908 sind 140mm zuviel Federweg ? Da ich dadurch das die neue Gabel ne Steckachse hat bräuchte ich auch noch Tips bzgl einem Laufrad. Gebrauchtkauf kommt natürlich auch in Frage, war der Dämpfer ja auch ;-)


----------



## buschhase (4. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir schon recht gut das Rad. Wenn auch die roten Teile an den Griffen und am Vorbau nicht perfekt passen. Aber ganz ehrlich - sowas is eh Mumpitz!

Also:  fürs Ghost!

Hast das Gerät schonmal gewogen oder erfolgt das erst mit Kefü und SLX-Kurbel + Bash?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## fatz (4. Februar 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Was könnte man denn in den Rahmen maximal verbauen ?
> ....
> sind 140mm zuviel Federweg ?


also erstmal ist der federweg sch...egal. was zaehlt ist die enbaulaenge. die muesstest
du bei der skareb mal rausmessen, weil warscheinlich keiner hier bock hat das rauszusuchen.
mehr als 30mm wuerd ich da nicht druebergehen.

die verlinkte pike ist definitiv eine geile gabel, nur fuer das rad ist sie voellig ueberdimensioniert 
und damit zu schwer. wenn du was von rockshox willst, eher eine reba.


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2012)

ja naja mir kommst da halt vorallem aufs p/L an, klar ist sie eig zuviel und wird eh nie ausgenutzt werden. 

Also hab mal nen Meter hingehalten sollten so 470 sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (4. Februar 2012)

aber deine mam wird sich bedanken, wenn die neue gabel ein gutes pfund schwerer als die alte ist. performace hin oder her.


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2012)

naja was würde es denn sonst noch gutes geben ? Gabel ist mmn die Funktion fast wichtiger weil sonst ist es nicht auf Gewicht getrimmt oder so aber auch nicht schwer ;-) Da wären schwere Reifen/Laufräder was anderes ;-)


----------



## buschhase (4. Februar 2012)

Beispielweise die direkt von fatz erwähnte Reba von RockShox.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2012)

Danach hab ich auch schon geschaut nur hab ich Preislich nix vergleichbares gefunden ;-) meint ihr dann die mit 100 oder 120mm ?


----------



## fatz (4. Februar 2012)

kannst soweit ich weiss umbauen. spacer raus schon hast 120mm. 100 wuerd ich nimmer einbauen.


----------



## p00nage (4. Februar 2012)

Ok abgesehen vom Gewicht ist die Pike auch zu hoch oder? mit ihr wäre man halt noch flexibel durch uturn, jedoch bräuchte ich noch nen vorderes Laufrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> .
> .
> *Eisige Temperaturen, die im Laufe des Tages noch deutlich unter -10° gefallen sind.*


 
*Jepp, das kann ich bestätigen 

 Ein bisschen weiter südöstlich waren es -18 Grad bei strahlendem Sonnenschein 

 Aber mit mehreren Schichten Skiunterwäsche und Fleecepullis, ein bisschen Bewegung und heißem Tee macht die Kälte richtig Spaß 

*


----------



## fatz (4. Februar 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Ok abgesehen vom Gewicht ist die Pike auch zu hoch oder? mit ihr wäre man halt noch flexibel durch uturn, jedoch bräuchte ich noch nen vorderes Laufrad.



518mm sagt google. d.h. um einen halbwegs fahrbaren lenkwinkel zu kriegen verschenkst
schon mal 2cm federweg. dann noch ein gewicht ueber 2.1kg. ich bin zwar erklaerter 
stahlfederfan, das passt beim besten willen nicht in ein cc-fully.


----------



## spessarträuber (5. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-AMS-125-HAMMER-BIKE-/230739617988?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item35b92728c4

... diese Augenweide wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2012)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-AMS-125-HAMMER-BIKE-/230739617988?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item35b92728c4
> 
> ... diese Augenweide wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten



wunderschön 

diese farbzusammenstellung  

und doppelbrückengabel am ams , ich fange an zu sparen, das will ich auch  

aber dieser grüne lenker 

blutbuche, kennst du den? 

ich werde mitbieten


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Februar 2012)

Viel besser ist doch der Satz:



> So und nun stellt euch vor es ist sommer und ihr fahrt mit dem teil an Strand oder durch die innenstadt,was da los ist brauch ich sicher nicht erklären.


Da glaubt man dann auch sofort, dass er die Gabel ohne weitere Infos gekauft hat... :-D


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Viel besser ist doch der Satz:
> 
> 
> Da glaubt man dann auch sofort, dass er die Gabel ohne weitere Infos gekauft hat... :-D



wenn ich mit meinem blauen AMS durch maintal surfe, fallen die mädels reihenweise in ohnmacht




auch ohne doppelbrückengabel 


ob das am ams liegt?



oder an Maintal?


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Februar 2012)

hmmm, bei mir siehts ganz anders aus 
Ich behalte die Auktion mal im Hinterkopf, Wetter wird ja bald wieder wärmer und die Eisdielen öffnen auch wieder


----------



## barbarissima (5. Februar 2012)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-AMS-125...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item35b92728c4
> 
> ... diese Augenweide wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten


Hoffentlich stellt der neue Besitzer sein AMS dann auch hier vor


----------



## blutbuche (5. Februar 2012)

!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stellt der neue Besitzer sein AMS dann auch hier vor


 
 Nee - nun werde ich mich das ganz sicher nicht mehr trauen....

Aber wir könnten ja zusammenlegen und die Teile aufteilen:

*Beuze* den Rahmen - als Ersatz für Seinen
*Kati* den *grünen* Lenker samt Vorbau und die *grünen *Pedale
*Spuri* die Sattelklemme - ja ich bin bescheiden...
*Bärbel* die weißen LRS - siehe Beuze
*Xerto* die Gabel - da er den Bedarf schon mal angemeldet hat....
.....der Rest dann nach Bedarf/Anmeldung.....

Und dann treffen wir uns Alle an der Eisdiele oder/und am Strand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (5. Februar 2012)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-AMS-125...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item35b92728c4
> 
> ... diese Augenweide wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten


Des hab ich gestern durch zufall gefunden  Ich hab eigentlich nach nem 18" rahmen gesucht und bin auf das gestoßen und habs gleich im ebay kuriositäten fred gepostet


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Februar 2012)

spessarträuber schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cube-AMS-125...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item35b92728c4
> 
> ... diese Augenweide wollte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten


:kotz:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> :kotz:


 
Mein Reden - düs Ding gehört "zerteilt"


----------



## cytrax (5. Februar 2012)

29 Gebote  Des sind bestimmt solche Typen die darauf bieten


----------



## buschhase (5. Februar 2012)

Die Mützen würden farblich ja auch schonmal zum Lenker passen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Die Mützen würden farblich ja auch schonmal zum Lenker passen


 
 Genau. 

Und der Rechte sieht für mich auch irgendwie aus wie Olli (Ditsche) Dittrich, im Jugendalter. 
Ihr wisst schon 50 % von "Die Doofen". 
Das würde dann schon so einiges erklären.


----------



## buschhase (5. Februar 2012)

Haha, jo stimmt.

Irritiert noch jmd. der Schriftzug ''presented by sexyparty''?


----------



## xerto (5. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Irritiert noch jmd. der Schriftzug ''presented by sexyparty''?



nö


----------



## cytrax (5. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Haha, jo stimmt.
> 
> Irritiert noch jmd. der Schriftzug ''presented by sexyparty''?



loooool hab nur nach assi bilder gegoogelt und gar nicht auf die quelle geschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (5. Februar 2012)




----------



## Gummischwain (6. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Des hab ich gestern durch zufall gefunden  Ich hab eigentlich nach nem 18" rahmen gesucht und bin auf das gestoßen und habs gleich im ebay kuriositäten fred gepostet



Danke, jetzt laufe ich blind in der Gegend rum und muss mich durch mein Büro tasten! 

Was für ein Unfall! Da kannste nur noch eins mit machen:


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stellt der neue Besitzer sein AMS dann auch hier vor


 
Nö mach ich nicht   da gibt es immer so viel Streit


----------



## xerto (6. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nö mach ich nicht   da gibt es immer so viel Streit



ich würds machen..

ich such nur noch nach einer doppelbrückengabel für mein ams 100 race


----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nö mach ich nicht   da gibt es immer so viel Streit


Also ich glaube es würde eher viel Spaß geben 
Aber mal was anderes: Wo ist denn dein AMS abgeblieben  Am Ende wolltest du nur die Restbestände aus deiner grünen und brauneloxalen Periode abstoßen


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Haha, jo stimmt.
> 
> Irritiert noch jmd. der Schriftzug ''presented by sexyparty''?



Mich irritiert das nicht. Denn die abgebildeten Personen sind das Ergebnis einer solchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also ich glaube es würde eher viel Spaß geben
> Aber mal was anderes: Wo ist denn dein AMS abgeblieben  Am Ende wolltest du nur die Restbestände aus deiner grünen und brauneloxalen Periode abstoßen



psssst verrate doch nicht alles  

ich habe dafür aber etwas zum basteln im Keller 



leider nicht meins.....


----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> leider nicht meins.....


 
Das wäre ja auch noch schöner, gleich zwei Nicos, wo andere nicht mal Eines haben 

PS: Sehr coole Farbcombi


----------



## xerto (6. Februar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Mich irritiert das nicht. Denn die abgebildeten Personen sind das Ergebnis einer solchen.



mist, mich haben sie nicht eingeladen


----------



## xerto (7. Februar 2012)

hallo liebe cubianer


ich habe ein kleines problem

ich suche eine kette für ein 8ter fahrrad die dicker als eine normale kette aber nicht so dick wie eine mofakette ist.

hier die maße:
Teilung Gliedlände 1/2 " 12,70 mm

Rollen d 6,70 mm

innere Breite 3,5 mm

Bolzen d 3,6 mm

Laschenhöhe 10 mm


wo kriege ich so ne kette her?


----------



## buschhase (7. Februar 2012)

Gehst auf die Party von den Jungs oben und klaust sie jemandem vom Hals


----------



## xerto (7. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Gehst auf die Party von den Jungs oben und klaust sie jemandem vom Hals



die lassen mich doch nicht rein  

ich wär doch schon längst da..


auch um dich persönlich kennen zu lernen


----------



## buschhase (7. Februar 2012)

Achso - kein Ding. Ich lass dich auf die Gästeliste setzen


----------



## xerto (7. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Achso - kein Ding. Ich lass dich auf die Gästeliste setzen



danke 

welcher bist du buschhaserl?


----------



## cytrax (7. Februar 2012)

sooooooooommmmeeeeeerrrrr muss her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




platzangst trailhunter und nen hoody 2011
fourasses shorts
ixs-dropsocks 2012 und northstar beanie 2011
evoc park 25l rucksack
rockstar fox 360 short jersey 2012
tragwerker gürtel

fast alles im angebot von bmo


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> welcher bist du buschhaserl?


 
 Na - einer hat ja immerhin noch das Foto gemacht. 
Nu ist aber auch gut mit der Gang.....

Weiss denn keiner, wo/wie man Xerto helfen kann? 
Cytrax - ´ne Menge Neuanschaffungen......wird Zeit, das Sommer kommt....oder sagte das schon einer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (7. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> psssst verrate doch nicht alles
> 
> ich habe dafür aber etwas zum basteln im Keller
> 
> ...



Erfreulicherweise sind die Geschmäcker verschieden... Ich finde ja die Schweissnähte gehen optisch garnicht...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## buschhase (7. Februar 2012)

Ne Spuri, ich durft leider nicht mit aufs Bild. Hatte meine Neon-Cappy vergessen.  Aber ok - beenden wir das Thema.

@crytax: Für ne neue Kuschldecke hats dann wohl nicht mehr gereicht, wa?  Ne Spaß. Wie fallen diese Platzangst Hoodies aus? Groß, normal, sportlich? Hatte irgendwo in den letzten Tagen einen für glaube 20 gesehen, aber irgendwie find ich Platzangst Klamotten immer so riesig.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## cytrax (7. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Cytrax - Â´ne Menge Neuanschaffungen......wird Zeit, das Sommer kommt....oder sagte das schon einer?



Bei den Preisen konnt ich nicht nein sagen  Jaaaaa der Sommer soll sich mal blicken lassen...gegen 30-40Â°C mehr hÃ¤tte ich nix dagegen^^



buschhase schrieb:


> Ne Spuri, ich durft leider nicht mit aufs Bild. Hatte meine Neon-Cappy vergessen.  Aber ok - beenden wir das Thema.
> 
> @crytax: FÃ¼r ne neue Kuschldecke hats dann wohl nicht mehr gereicht, wa?  Ne SpaÃ. Wie fallen diese Platzangst Hoodies aus? GroÃ, normal, sportlich? Hatte irgendwo in den letzten Tagen einen fÃ¼r glaube 20â¬ gesehen, aber irgendwie find ich Platzangst Klamotten immer so riesig.
> 
> ...



Nix gegen meine Nightwish Kuscheldecke  Die is wenigstens schÃ¶n warm bei den Temperaturen 

Die Platzangst Hoodys fallen echt normal aus bin eher schlank (1,80m 68Kg^^) und M passt ganz gut. Aber die Hosen haben anscheinend krasse unterschiede  Hab bei der ram M und die fÃ¤llt voll weit aus. Die Trailhunter passt in M genau, also nen GÃ¼rtel oder die Klettverstellung brauch ich nicht  Platzangst T-Shirts sind auch bissl grÃ¶Ãer.

Die blaue Fourasses Short fÃ¤llt voll weit aus. Hab normalerweise Bundweite 32 aber bei denen scheints eher ne 34/36 zu sein  

Hat sich echt gelohnt da vieles reduziert ist. Der Evoc z.B. von 70 auf 40â¬

EDIT: nen grÃ¼nen Haken gabs auch noch


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Nix gegen meine Nightwish Kuscheldecke  EDIT: nen grünen Haken gabs auch noch


 
Nightwish - mit Tarja Turunen  Danach eher 
Aber die alten Sachen.....

Grünen Haken? Ich mache auch einen - 2. Grog für heute -so "abgehakt"


----------



## cytrax (7. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nightwish - mit Tarja Turunen  Danach eher
> Aber die alten Sachen.....
> 
> Grünen Haken? Ich mache auch einen - 2. Grog für heute -so "abgehakt"



Jaaaaa nur mit Tarja  aber auch solo rockt sie die Hallen.

Meinte den grünen Haken fürn Bikemarkt


----------



## BIKESTARR (7. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> sooooooooommmmeeeeeerrrrr muss her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das haste aber schön eingekauft. Bei mir gibts/gabs auch neues.
Bekommen nächste Woche hoffentlich  den Camelbak und
Schienbeinschoner etc. zum Geburtstag 
Und ich hab mir ein Redbull Jersey zugelegt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Jaaaaa nur mit Tarja  aber auch solo rockt sie die Hallen.


 
Solo - und seit/mit der Trennung auch bei vielen "Gastauftritten" wie:

Martin Kesici - leaving you for me
Doro Pesch - walking with the angels
Skorpions - the good die young

Aber die guten alten Sachen.....o.k. "cd" raushol und 3. Haken machen.... Ich bin dann mal weg für heute....


----------



## cytrax (7. Februar 2012)

Oh jaaa  da hol ich doch gleich mal die End of an Era DVD raus


----------



## blutbuche (7. Februar 2012)

nightwish    !!!
das nico is super - könnt´mir auch gefallen ...  greez , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2012)

erste Annäherung


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Erfreulicherweise sind die Geschmäcker verschieden... Ich finde ja die Schweissnähte gehen optisch garnicht...
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Zum Glück, wäre sehr langweilig wenn alle das gleiche Bike hätten


----------



## cytrax (8. Februar 2012)

Sieht heiß aus das Nico


----------



## Cortina (8. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> erste Annäherung



*Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen und kleb diesmal die Aufkleber richtig rum drauf *


----------



## dusi__ (8. Februar 2012)

sag mal, was hälst du eigentlich davon 2 mal das selbe bike zu kaufen? 

(ps lass die sticker weg!)

gruß

Dustin


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen und kleb diesmal die Aufkleber richtig rum drauf *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummischwain (8. Februar 2012)

Warum zweimal das gleiche Modell??? 
Zu dem "Schweißnahtporno/albtraum" der Nicos sage ich besser nix.  

Decals würde ich auch unbedingt weglassen. So schaut der Rahmen (bis auf die Nähte) schön clean aus!


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2012)

das in RAW ist leider nicht meines ..... 2x AM lohnt nicht. Ich ueberlege an einen HT .... für die Stadt, Touren auf WAB's und Grundlagentraining  


Achja ich finde Schweissnähte absolut mega G**l  Vor allem wenn es Handwerk ist und nicht durch einen seelenlosen Roboter in Fernost gemacht wird ..... Da nehme ich gerne den Mehrpreis in Kauf. 
Ich fand anfang der 90ziger schon meinen USA Made Zaskar Rahmen in Ball burnished Porno pur


----------



## NaitsirhC (8. Februar 2012)

Auch in Fernost wird ohne Robots geschweißt


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen und kleb diesmal die Aufkleber richtig rum drauf *


 
Ich versuchs gar nicht erst  sonst geht es doch nur wieder schief


----------



## Friecke (8. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> platzangst trailhunter und nen hoody 2011
> fourasses shorts
> ixs-dropsocks 2012 und northstar beanie 2011
> evoc park 25l rucksack
> ...


 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du dir also 
ne kurze Hose
nen Kapuzenpulli
ne Unterbuchse
nen Paar Socken
ne Mütze
ne Rucksack
nen T-Shirt
und nen alten Spanngurt gekauft
(ich bin ein alter Mann und mußte Gurgel bemühen um 
überhaupt rauszufinden, wovon Du da schreibst)

Kann es sein, dass Du ein wenig markenfixiert bist?


----------



## xerto (8. Februar 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du dir also
> ne kurze Hose
> nen Kapuzenpulli
> ne Unterbuchse
> ...





geht mir auch so..


----------



## cytrax (8. Februar 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du dir also
> ne kurze Hose _(Bikehose -30â¬, die blaue kurze Hose -20â¬)_
> nen Kapuzenpulli _(-35â¬ es ist kalt )_
> ne Unterbuchse _(?)
> ...



Eigentlich nicht. War halt viel reduziert  und ich mags BUNT  Auf Platzangst bin ich vllt bissl fixiert weil mir die Sachen einfach gut gefallen, passen und haltbar sind. Ich muss nicht unbedingt die 2012er Sachen holen die doppelt soviel kosten wie die 2011er. Da warte ich lieber wieder bis zum Ausverkauf


----------



## Friecke (9. Februar 2012)

Freu mich für Dich, dass Du ein Schnäppchen gemacht hast, und Dir die Sachen gefallen.

Grüße,


----------



## cytrax (9. Februar 2012)

Joar Danke. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den *Mavic Ex 321 Felgen*? Oder doch besser ZTR Flow?

EDIT: hat sich erledigt, sind verkauft  son mist


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Kann mir jemand gute Schienbein/Knieschoner empfehlen (auf keinen Fall oneal)
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (10. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr zur Zeit noch die Kombischoner von IXS. Schienbein + Knie. Aber mir schneiden die oberen Halterungen immer wieder in die Kniekehle bei längeren Uphillpassagen. Deswegen werd ich demnächst wohl auf ähnliche Modelle von POC (sollen angeblich sehr gut zu tragen sein) oder von 661 zurückgreifen.

Dabei führt derzeit wahrscheinlich eher der 661, da dort der Schienbeinschoner, Fotos zur Folge wirklich bis ganz nach unten an den Fuß reicht. Aber das werden dann Anproben oder Probebestellungen entscheiden.

Evtl. kommen auch die RaceFace Schoner noch mit ins Rennen. Aber das hab ich noch nicht entschieden.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## cytrax (10. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr fast nie mit Schienbeinschoner da ich mit den 5.10 bisher noch nicht einmal abgerutscht bin. Werd auf Knieschoner only umsteigen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. Februar 2012)

Danke 

Werde mir mal die von 661 ansehen. Habe schon was von denen und das lässt sich
sehr gut tregen 

Habe heute alle möglichen oneal anprobiert, aber die sind extrem unbequem...


----------



## buschhase (10. Februar 2012)

Ich fahr auch im Grunde weniger wegen des Abrutschens mit Schienbeinschonern, sondern eher wegen aufgewirbelten Steinchen, Ästen/Zweige auf Schienbeinhöhe, Entlangschrammen an irgendwelchen Ecken. Wenn ich von den Pedalen abrutsche hack ich mir die zu 80% eh immer irgendwie in die Waden. 

Nico


----------



## Schelle (10. Februar 2012)

Warum nicht O'Neal? Bin mit meinen Trail FR http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1271/a32516/trail-fr-knee-guard-black.html zufrieden. Achso - ich fahre mit Klicks.


----------



## cytrax (10. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch im Grunde weniger wegen des Abrutschens mit Schienbeinschonern, sondern eher wegen aufgewirbelten Steinchen, Ästen/Zweige auf Schienbeinhöhe, Entlangschrammen an irgendwelchen Ecken. Wenn ich von den Pedalen abrutsche _hack ich mir die zu 80% eh immer irgendwie in die Waden_.
> 
> Nico



Hahaha so gehts mir auch  sollte vllt mal Fußballschienbeinschoner an die Waden machen


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. Februar 2012)

Wenn dus genau wissen willst: Ich bin ein oneal hater, weil ich mit ff, der eigentlich
sowas verhindern soll hingesegelt und habe mir den Kiefer gebrochen. 
Und damit habe ich jetzt mein ganzes ****** Leben Probleme...

Ist zum einen eine Art mentale Sperre und zum Anderen komme ich mit denen nicht klar.


----------



## Schelle (10. Februar 2012)

Das verstehe ich. Hoffentlich bleibt es mir erspart...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Februar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wenn dus genau wissen willst: Ich bin ein oneal hater, weil ich mit ff, der eigentlich
> sowas verhindern soll hingesegelt und habe mir den Kiefer gebrochen.
> Und damit habe ich jetzt mein ganzes ****** Leben Probleme...


 
 Unschöne Geschichte. Im Land der Hamburger wäre da sicher die eine oder andere Mill. 
an Entschädigung / Schmerzensgeld zu holen - hier wohl eher nicht. 
Bleibt nur Dir wenig Probleme zu wünschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (11. Februar 2012)

Wie hastn das geschafft? Helm zu groß und weggerutscht oder wie die ganz Coolen mit offenem Kinnverschluss gefahren? 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wie hastn das geschafft? Helm zu groß und weggerutscht oder wie die ganz Coolen mit offenem Kinnverschluss gefahren?
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Helm ist weggerutscht und kaputt gegangen. 
Anhand der Naht am Kinn konnte ich komplett nachvollziehen, wie ich da
über den Boden gerutscht bin. Hatte so eine Wut auf diesen Oneal,
dass ich ihn Zuhause mit der Spitpzhacke bearbeitet habe.
Ist schon ca. ein halbes Jahr
her, aber wenn ich meinen Mund aufmache, habe ich das Gefühl,
dass was bricht  . Liegt auch daran, dass die Idioten im Krankenhaus
mir gesagt haben es wäre eine "Kieferprellung". 
Die Schmerzen seinen da normal...


----------



## buschhase (11. Februar 2012)

Ja, aber son Helm rutscht doch nicht einfach weg. Da muss es doch einen Grund für gegeben haben. Und der ist meistens, dass er zu groß oder nicht richtig getragen wurde. Und da kann dann O'Neal wirklich nichts für. 

Ich würd nach dem Grund suchen, denn sonst haste das bei deinem nächsten FF direkt wieder so.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2012)

Neues Teil, leider unscharf wehen der Kälte


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Februar 2012)

Der Verschluss ist kaputt gegangen, der Helm selber aber auch.


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neues Teil, leider unscharf wehen der Kälte



Haste beim Knipsen gezittert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Februar 2012)

Wie Espenlaub


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Februar 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Haste beim Knipsen gezittert ?





mzaskar schrieb:


> Wie Espenlaub


 
 Kein Wunder! Zzt. haben wir dieses Naturschauspiel hier zu bewundern. Kommt auch nicht sehr oft vor, dass gar nix mehr fliesst.
Vorige Woche waren noch die für die *Oder typischen* 
"runden Schollen" - von den Alten auch liebevoll "Brieger Gänse" genannt unterwegs - nun noch das, die Oder ist zu! 
Staune das hier bei Einigen noch die kleineren Bächlein fliessen.......













Liebe Grüße an Alle hier im Forum aus dem kalten Osten.


----------



## Asko (12. Februar 2012)

Suuuuper Schlittenwetter gewesen heut


----------



## beuze1 (12. Februar 2012)

*Klasse (Winter) Bilder Asko, und Ihr habt ja richtig Schnee. Kann mich noch schwach daran erinnern das in meiner Jugend auch bei uns wenigstens 1m Schnee lag. Aber die Zeiten sind wohl, dank was auch immer vorbei.*


----------



## fatz (12. Februar 2012)

@beuze:
unten hat's hier auch nur ein paar cm. weiter oben ist die schneelage ganz anstaendig. bin heut trotzden den ganzen tag in der werkstatt gestanden 

@asko:
wo ist das?


----------



## Asko (12. Februar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> @asko:
> wo ist das?




Das erste Bild is kurz nach der Abzweigung vom Petersberg zur Asten und das 2. Bild ist oben bei den Hütten der Hohen Asten.

PS: Wir sind natürlich NICHT beim vermutlich größten Bikehasser der ganzen Region eingekehrt


----------



## fatz (12. Februar 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Das erste Bild is kurz nach der Abzweigung vom Petersberg zur Asten und das 2. Bild ist oben bei den Hütten der Hohen Asten.


ah! ok. danke


> PS: Wir sind natürlich NICHT beim vermutlich größten Bikehasser der ganzen Region eingekehrt


der lebt doch eh nimmer oder bring ich da grad was durcheinander?


----------



## Asko (12. Februar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ah! ok. danke
> 
> der lebt doch eh nimmer oder bring ich da grad was durcheinander?



Hmm. Gute Frage. 
Ich hab ehrlichgesagt keine Ahnung ob man als Radfahrer dort oben mittlerweile bedient wird  
Der Ruf is aufjedenfall bei allen Leuten mit denen ich drüber gesprochen hab dahin.


----------



## fatz (12. Februar 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Hmm. Gute Frage.
> Ich hab ehrlichgesagt keine Ahnung ob man als Radfahrer dort oben mittlerweile bedient wird


wenn's da einen gescheiten trail gaeb, wuerd ich's glatt mal ausprobieren. fuer eine forststrassenabfahrt aber nicht.


> Der Ruf is aufjedenfall bei allen Leuten mit denen ich drüber gesprochen hab dahin.


da hat er sich ja auch jahrelang redlich muehe gegeben.


----------



## barbarissima (12. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Klasse (Winter) Bilder Asko, und Ihr habt ja richtig Schnee. Kann mich noch schwach daran erinnern das in meiner Jugend auch bei uns wenigstens 1m Schnee lag. Aber die Zeiten sind wohl, dank was auch immer vorbei.*


*Ich kann auch noch eine Ladung Schnee beisteuern   
Voilà, der Grosse Mythen 



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (12. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich kann auch noch eine Ladung Schnee beisteuern
> Voilà, der Grosse Mythen
> 
> 
> ...



ich dachte Du willst bei den Temparaturen nicht Biken....


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich kann auch noch eine Ladung Schnee beisteuern
> Voilà, der Grosse Mythen
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1060237*



Schönes Bild


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. Februar 2012)

*ich auch....







*


----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> ich dachte Du willst bei den Temparaturen nicht Biken....


 
*Naja, aber es hat mich halt doch überkommen *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*. *
*.....kleiner Spaß  *

*Beim Blick aus dem Fenster war mir irgendwie mehr nach einer kernigen Schneeschuhwanderung  *






*Das wäre doch eigentlich ein hübsches Ferienhäuschen für mich  *


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ich kann auch noch eine Ladung Schnee beisteuern
> Voilà, der Grosse Mythen
> *




Da kann man auch vortrefflich Biken  





und so sieht er von der anderen Seite aus, ohne Schnee und ohne Wolken


----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2012)

Die roten und blauen Linien sehen sehr vielversprechend aus  Wenn ich die Karte richtig deute, dann sind da ein paar ordentliche Anstiege dabei


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2012)

Yepp 

wenn ich dein Bild mit der Karte vergleiche warst du in der Nähe der Rothenfluhe .....
Mein Bild ist genau von Gegenüber (Hagenegg) und zeigt eigentlich den kleinen Mythen -----


----------



## mzaskar (13. Februar 2012)

hier nochmal der Mythen


----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Yepp
> wenn ich dein Bild mit der Karte vergleiche warst du in der Nähe der Rothenfluhe .....
> ...


Yepp  Bis ganz rauf auf die Rotenfluh hat´s aber nicht gelangt  Am Nachmittag zog Nebel auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (13. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Naja, aber es hat mich halt doch überkommen *
> *.*
> *.*
> *.*
> ...


*

Wobei ich Samstag mit dem Bike unterwegs war und das war nicht schlimm von der Kälte her...

Eselsburger Tal einmal hint're und wieder vor...*


----------



## jan84 (13. Februar 2012)

Mittelgebirge als Gegenveranstaltung zu den Landschaftlichen Unverschämtheiten von oben . 




Pfalz ist auch im Winter bei -13° schön . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Februar 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Bild


----------



## barbarissima (13. Februar 2012)

*Schöne Pfalz *
(Sieht gar nicht so kalt aus )


----------



## beuze1 (13. Februar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> der lebt doch eh nimmer oder bring ich da grad was durcheinander?



*War das nicht so ein Choleriker am Brenner?
Den hat in der Tat der Teufel geholt.*

böser bauer


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Februar 2012)

Stand da nicht auch mal sogar was in der BikeBravo - Herzinfarkt oder so , ich schau mal heute oder morgen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (14. Februar 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *War das nicht so ein Choleriker am Brenner?
> Den hat in der Tat der Teufel geholt.*


nein, aber der auf der asten haett sein zwillingsbruder sein koennen.

und nochwas: *wer* ihn geholt hat, ist mir sowas von sch...egal.


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Februar 2012)

@Cortina und captain Kubitix: eingeschneit ?


----------



## Cortina (14. Februar 2012)

Eingeschneit  nööö, schön wärs 

In Süditalien liegt haufenweise Schnee und in den Dolomiten reichts für nix.
Kein Schnee zum Tourengehen und zu nass zum Biken (Gabel ist auch grad bei Toxo).

Außerdem muss ich mich noch von einer nächtlichen Rodeltour erholen, die Bahn war etwas vereisst und uns kamen seltsame Gestalten entgegen 

Da ich mich im Obi Forum nun wieder abgemeldet hab, gehe ich in der Zwischenzeit anderen Hobbys nach 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Stand da nicht auch mal sogar was in der BikeBravo - Herzinfarkt oder so , ich schau mal heute oder morgen ...


 
Ja würde mich auch mal interessieren. Die "ich lauer hinter Gardine" Typen kennen wir hier auch zur genüge. Ich sage dann immer, 
die bekommen bestimmt bald einen Herzinfarkt. Müssen sich aber auch überall reinhängen. 
Wäre irgendwie eine Bestätigung für meine Theorie.
Danke im Voraus! 

Tauwetter naht! Yipp!
Da sie auf der Oder seit heute auch wieder Eisbrecher einsetzten, wird das schöne & seltene Naturschauspiel also wieder für ein Jahrzehnt vorbei sein. 
Hat ja aber scheinbar eh keinen hier interessiert. 
Immer nur schöne Berge hier, toller Schnee auf dem Berg da - und dafür geht man trotz widrigster Bedingungen für die Community fotografieren. 
Ich finde ab jetzt Berge doof - werde Vorruhestand beantragen und mich mit Mistgabel und Klappstuhl an Eure schönsten Trails sezten.


----------



## Cortina (14. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...werde Vorruhestand beantragen und mich mit Mistgabel und Klappstuhl an Eure schönsten Trails sezten.



Wo wir schon bei den anderen Hobbys wären, Du findest mich zur Zeit hier


----------



## xerto (14. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei den anderen Hobbys wären, Du findest mich zur Zeit hier



jetzt wo wir endlich über hobbys reden..

klick mich


ja rad fahren ist nicht alles..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wo wir schon bei den anderen Hobbys wären, Du findest mich zur Zeit hier


 
 Nicht übel - ich hoffe Du kannst auch damit umgehen.
Ich habe seit diesem Winter auch eine E- Gitarre rumstehen, aber ich bin einfach zu blöde dafür..... oder der Winter war zu kurz 
Ich kann recht gut mit der hier:
http://milpas.cc/rifles/ZFiles/Pistols/Semi-auto%20Pistols/sig-p228.jpg

Aber wie gesagt - wenn, dann komme ich mit der Mistgabel...
Dann hast Du wenigstens (evtl.) ein schlechtes Gewissen und außerdem soll das Geballer ja schon ganze Lawinen ausgelöst haben.


Ich lese gerade - Du meinst es Ernst:
http://www.bild.de/home/telegramm/h...15478948,textId=22631162,tabindex=0.bild.html

o.k. - ich bleibe hier! Versprochen.....


----------



## Cortina (14. Februar 2012)

@xerto, Honda ist vielfältig aber ich nehme mal an DU meinst die Motorräder 

@Spuri, so so die Sig, wie kommts, mein Onkel hat damit zu tun aber dienstlich 

Über Lawinen mach ich mir keine Gedanken, dazu liegt zu wenig Schnee 

Edit:..."vier Einschusslöcher"...neee das war ich nicht, bei mir häts nur eins gegeben


----------



## xerto (14. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> @xerto, Honda ist vielfältig aber ich nehme mal an DU meinst die Motorräder



ja die mit 4 rädern  klick mich


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

@xerto 
- bist Du zensiert worden? Also als ich das erste mal nachgesehen habe, stand da noch was gaaaanz Anderes. 
Bleibt aber unser Geheimnis. 
Honda - mhmm. ja für Rasenmäher ist es wohl noch zu früh.

@guido
Was ich genau damit mache - werde ich nicht verraten.
Ich bin aber kein Mitglied einer Terrorzelle 
Und einer muss ja für Beuzes Lebensstandart sorg... 
Mist, ich plauder wieder zu viel! 
Dein Onkel ist sicher genau so zufrieden wie ich mit dem Teil.
Eine der besten Waffen - auch & gerade für das Sicherheitsgewerbe/behörden(un)wesen. Die P 228 hat genügend
Munition im Erstmagazin (13) - da sind einige Modelle viel schlechter bzw. auch die von Heckler & Koch für mich nicht zufrieden stellend.
Zumal da die Sache mit der "Sicherung" echt doof gelöst ist.

Die P 228 ist trotzdem noch handlich- was ich noch witzig finde, die taucht in fast jedem Film auf. 
Bei den Cops, bei den Bad Boys und den Eliteeinheiten.
In Ami-Land scheint die also auch ganz gut zu gehen. Musst mal drauf achten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...
> Hat ja aber scheinbar eh keinen hier interessiert.
> Immer nur schöne Berge hier, toller Schnee auf dem Berg da - und dafür geht man trotz widrigster Bedingungen für die Community fotografieren.
> Ich finde ab jetzt Berge doof - werde Vorruhestand beantragen und mich mit Mistgabel und Klappstuhl an Eure schönsten Trails sezten.


Ja Spuri, was´n los...  So knurrig heute? Wo wir deine Bilder soooo sehr lieben 
Und jetzt mach mal wieder Platz auf dem Trail, das ist nämlich ganz schön gefährlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Und dann schwingst du deinen Hintern in den Sattel und gibst Gas 

 Spikes hast du ja mittlerweile


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja Spuri, was´n los...  So knurrig heute? Wo wir deine Bilder soooo sehr lieben


 
 Danke Bärbel - das war Balsam für die "gereizte" Spuri-Seele.
Dein Vorschlag ist nicht übel - muss aber warten, bis die Spurin von Arbeit kommt. 
Kind hat Fieber & Husten, das schon seit Donnerstag!

Knurrig? Ach ja - ich muss noch meinen Hobbykeller aufräumen.
Das macht immer so viel Arbeit! Alles einzeln rausnehmen, putzen, einölen..... 
Vielleicht liegt es ja daran. 
Anbei mal ein Bild, damit Ihr eine ungefähre Vorstellung bekommt...... 




@guido -


----------



## cytrax (14. Februar 2012)

Mein zweithobby


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Mein zweithobby


 
 Auch nicht Übel - nur das mein Foto echt von mir aufgenommen ist. Ehrenwort! Aber ehe wir hier in Verruf geraten - nein, wir MTB´ler sind gaaaaanz friedliche Menschen.


----------



## cytrax (14. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Auch nicht Übel - nur das mein Foto echt von mir aufgenommen ist. Ehrenwort! Aber ehe wir hier in Verruf geraten - nein, wir MTB´ler sind gaaaaanz friedliche Menschen.



Na dann viel spaß beim Putzen  Mir hats beim Bund schon gereicht


----------



## Cortina (14. Februar 2012)

Nette Hobbykeller habt ihr, da kann ich mit meinen drei Spielzeugen nicht mithalten.

Hab am Sonntag mal Tupper Glock 37 geschossen, und kann den Platikteilen nichts abgewinnen, sorry.

Bleib lieber bei meinen guten alten S&W 

Außerdem trägt sich so ein 2" Snubby wesentlich angenehmer auf dem Trail 

 friedliche Grüße
Guido


----------



## homer.buddy (14. Februar 2012)

das würd ich aber mal editieren. nicht jeder im netz ist dein freund und sone adresse ist leicht rauszufinden


----------



## xerto (14. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich finde ab jetzt Berge doof - werde Vorruhestand beantragen und mich mit Mistgabel und Klappstuhl an Eure schönsten Trails sezten.



da kann ich dir helfen 







meine assistentin kriegste auch







und den leihe ich dir bis dein vorruhestand durch ist.






und das war die letzte die ich zum aufräumen auf trails geschickt habe..


----------



## dusi__ (14. Februar 2012)

auf euren trails liegen handgranaten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> das würd ich aber mal editieren. nicht jeder im netz ist dein freund und sone adresse ist leicht rauszufinden


 
 Meinste mich?
Keine Angst - das SEK würde ca. 10 Jahre zu spät kommen. 
So alt dürfte die Aufnahme schon sein - und mein Keller war es auch nicht, nur mein Foto. 

@xerto - ich nehme Alle & Alles  
Ich freu mich auf die Zukunft....


----------



## cytrax (14. Februar 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> das würd ich aber mal editieren. nicht jeder im netz ist dein freund und sone adresse ist leicht rauszufinden



Mein Pic grasiert bei FB rum  Und beim Bund hab ich (fast) alles wieder abgegeben


----------



## Cortina (14. Februar 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> das würd ich aber mal editieren. nicht jeder im netz ist dein freund und sone adresse ist leicht rauszufinden



Um es so nicht stehen zu lassen, und für die den Smily eventl. nicht verstehen.

Erstens Wohne ich im Ausland und meine Adresse gibt es gerne per PN.
Zweitens, ja beim Jagen trägt man als Fangschußwaffe auch mal einen  2" Revolver bei sich.
Drittens, in Liguren passiert es häufer, das man bei Jagen auch über MTB Trails läuft 
Viertens, hab ich geschieben "man(n)", hinlänglich bekannt (dank Fatz bin ich ein Hühnchen) und somit nicht gemeint 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## xerto (14. Februar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> auf euren trails liegen handgranaten?



jaja so ist es 

und darüber sind wir sehr froh...


----------



## xerto (14. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ehrenwort! Aber ehe wir hier in Verruf geraten - nein, wir MTB´ler sind gaaaaanz friedliche Menschen.



das stimmt. da sind wir absolut einer meinung..

hier ein bild von unserer letzten mtb tour


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ...hier ein bild von unserer letzten mtb tour..


 
 mit Guide Guido wie ich sehe.... 
Und wenn wir jetzt noch über die Reifengröße diskutieren, sind wir wieder halbwegs beim Thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (14. Februar 2012)

Thema Bilder, gehen die bei Euch zur Zeit auch nicht?
Edit sagt die gehen wieder 

Bei uns liegt zur Zeit sogar Schnee vor der Haustür und das im Flachland :




Was die Reifen betrifft, gibt es jemanden der keine Schnee vor der Tür hat und den Hans Dampf schon getestet hat?


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2012)

*Nu isses aber gut *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Nu isses aber gut *


 
Valentinstag


----------



## xerto (14. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Valentinstag



ja wir haben uns alle wieder lieb...






[/url][/IMG]






[/url][/IMG]


und die guns kommen wieder in den keller


----------



## Cortina (14. Februar 2012)

Was aber nicht bedeutet das wir alle im Bett landen 

Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Februar 2012)

Ihr macht mir Angst.

Treffen sich zwei Jäger: Beide tot.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (14. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was aber nicht bedeutet das wir alle im Bett landen
> 
> Sent not from an iPhone



wir können ja noch klären wer mit wem in welches bett

ich bin da offen


----------



## Friecke (14. Februar 2012)

Wollt Ihr Streichhölzer ziehen??


----------



## xerto (14. Februar 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr Streichhölzer ziehen??



macht man das so im bergischen Land?


----------



## Bocacanosa (14. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Um es so nicht stehen zu lassen, und für die den Smily eventl. nicht verstehen.
> 
> Erstens Wohne ich im Ausland und meine Adresse gibt es gerne per PN.
> Zweitens, ja beim Jagen trägt man als Fangschußwaffe auch mal einen  2" Revolver bei sich.
> ...




Aha, Du bist also Jäger??? Dann nimm Dir das mal zu Herzen: 

http://de.webfail.at/ffdt/an-alle-jaeger-facebook-fail-des-tages-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (14. Februar 2012)

Au Au Au Au


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Was aber nicht bedeutet das wir alle im Bett landen
> 
> Sent not from an iPhone


 
Gute Idee



xerto schrieb:


> wir können ja noch klären wer mit wem in welches bett
> 
> ich bin da offen


 
solange es weiblich ist ......



Friecke schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr Streichhölzer ziehen??


 
lieber definiere ich ein paar "Anforderungen" und wähle dann die am besten, passende Lösung . Das mit dem Losglück ist so eine Sache


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


>



Ich finde ja mal mit Schutzblech geht ja mal gar nicht, wie sieht das denn aus ???


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Februar 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja Spuri...Wo wir deine Bilder soooo sehr lieben...


 
Nachdem der Kindernotdienst in Form der Spurin heute nach dem Mittag gesichert war, 
bin ich mal los. 
Wollte mal abchecken, was so befahrbar ist und überhaupt 
wie es aussieht draußen. 
Habe dann glatt mal die große Kamera mitgenommen, 
da es "nur" zu Fuß los ging. 
Ein paar Eindrücke habe ich Euch für den Abend mal mitgebracht:
Blick von den Lebuser Adonishängen in Richtung Frankfurt 
(am Horizont zu erahnen)



Vom Hang zur Oder runter



Die Behelfsbrücke zur Oder - sieht man nur noch an 
den 2 Eisenstangen



Im Sommer sieht man die Brücke einfach besser... 



Na, die Stangen erkannt?
Während einige von uns (ich auch) zzt. recht faul sind - 
wird von Anderen in der Nähe der Brücke bereits fleißig gewerkelt! 



Die Oderwiesen - mit zielsicherem Verweis auf die heimatliche, 
warme Stube...



Aber geht es meinen Freunden vom Birkenhof auch gut?



Sieht so aus - na dann "Guten Tag!" noch & auf nach Hause.
Mit dem wäre ich eigentlich viel schneller angekommen. 



Aber die Füße gehen auch......letzter Blick Richtung Polen - und ab.




Bin vor dem  am Abend angekommen - nun überlege ich, wie ich einige Hinweise hier deuten soll....


----------



## OIRAM (14. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich finde ja mal mit Schutzblech geht ja mal gar nicht, wie sieht das denn aus ???



Richtig, die ganze Matsche muß in den Helm, der vorn dran hängt.

Wenn Er in ein Gefecht kommt, hat Er die Gesichtstarnug beim aufsetzen des Helmes, schon fertig...


----------



## Cortina (14. Februar 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Aha, Du bist also Jäger???



You made my day 

Auch wenn ich kein Jäger bin werde ich nun beim Metzger immer an Dich denken


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Februar 2012)

*@spuri, die Pferde Bilder habe ich schon vermisst...*


----------



## barbarissima (14. Februar 2012)

Ja Pferdchen hat es schon lange nicht mehr gegeben  Aber die fast schon frühlingshaften Impressionen, die der Spuri mitgebracht hat, sind auch nicht übel


----------



## cytrax (15. Februar 2012)

Schöne Bilder Spuri 

Eins kann ich noch sagen, ES WIRD WÄRMER  schon 10°C mehr wie letzte Woche  hat also im Moment nur noch ca -10°C


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2012)

ooch nöööö noch etwas Winter, damit ich endlich mit den Ski drch den tiefen Schnee pflügen kann


----------



## Ostwandlager (15. Februar 2012)

*@mzaskar* *etwa so??? *


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2012)

Perfekt


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Februar 2012)

@Ostwandlager: Frechheit solch tolle Bilder hier zu posten .


----------



## dusi__ (15. Februar 2012)

ich muss endlich im lotto gewinnen und mir n nettes häuschen in den alpen kaufen... wir haben nur schneematschregen ...

naja schöne winterbilder  ich bin dann mal lotto spielen...


----------



## Cortina (15. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Ostwandlager: Frechheit solch tolle Bilder hier zu posten .



Frechheit ist der richtige Ausdruck 
Da sind wir Cubler aber besseres gewöhnt 


1. Der Skifahrer ist vollkommen unterbelichet
2. Das Bild ist absolut blaustichig
3. Die Zöpfe im Hintergrund hätte man per EBV wegretuchieren können
4. Geht der bewölkte Himmel schon mal gar nicht
und
5. Ich beneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeide Dich, buhuuuuuuuuuu 


Dusi, lass das mit dem Lotto, das Wetter kann man nicht kaufen 

Grüße Guido....der jetzt bei 17 Grad draußen sein Mittagessen grillen geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gestern zum Geburtstag ua einen Camelbak bekommen. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den blöden Geschmack am Mundstück wegbekomme?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Februar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern zum Geburtstag ua einen Camelbak bekommen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den blöden Geschmack am Mundstück wegbekomme?


 
 Ich leider nicht. Warum halte ich dann nicht meinen Mund?
Ganz einfach - weil man dann natürlich noch "Alles Gute!" 
nachträglich sagt....


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Februar 2012)

Danke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Februar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Danke


 
Gerne doch! Und da ich sofort meinen Kumpel angerufen hab, und der mir was von Corega Tabs erzählt hat......und ich das hier nun auch noch gelesen habe:
http://www.bewaehrungsprobe.de/Trinkrucksack#pflege
will ich es Dir nicht vorenthalten. Ob es hilft.....
Denn siehe unter Nachteile - "Geschmack nicht neutral" - vielleicht muss man damit leben?

Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was.....


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. Februar 2012)

Noch schmeckt ganz normales Wasser ziemlich nach Plastik 
Ich Exe den Rucksack erstmal und sehe, ob sich das langsam gibt.

Um das Reinigen komme ich wohl nicht drumherum. Danke für den Link


----------



## dusi__ (15. Februar 2012)

zur reinigung : alte menschen 3´te reinigungs tabs á la corega tabs oder oral B tabs.

die dinger machen alles sauber. (am besten direkt ein vorteilspack kaufen, ich mach meine immer nach jeder 2-3 ausfahrt sauber 
dann sollte der geschmack weg sein.


----------



## buschhase (15. Februar 2012)

Mächtig durch Matschpfützen pflügen - dann schmeckste nurnoch Schlamm!


----------



## j.wayne (15. Februar 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> zur reinigung : alte menschen 3´te reinigungs tabs á la corega tabs oder oral B tabs.
> 
> die dinger machen alles sauber. (am besten direkt ein vorteilspack kaufen, ich mach meine immer nach jeder 2-3 ausfahrt sauber
> dann sollte der geschmack weg sein.


 

Gibts beim Aldi im Vorratspack für ganz schmalen Taler, reicht ewig und alles schmeckt erstma na frischem Atem


----------



## Stef89 (15. Februar 2012)

neues Cube 29er ?
kann es sein das dieses Bike neu ist hab es auf der Cube Homepage heute entdeckt ?
http://www.cube.eu/29er/elite-29-super-hpc-slt/


----------



## Cortina (15. Februar 2012)

Alles Gute Bikestarr 

Ansonsten hilft Correga Tabs und kräftig nuckeln.

Alternativ wie wir in Italien Cabernet Sauvignon reinfüllen, dann merkt man das Plastik nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (16. Februar 2012)

Hi

  Leute ich Über leg mir ein Rennrad zukaufen.
    zur Wahl steht das:

  CUBE AGREE PRO
  oder
  CUBE AGREE GTC PRO

  Ist der Carbonrahmen vielleichter??
  Und Wie gut sind die Rahmen???


----------



## buschhase (16. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub die Frage solltest du am besten im Rennrad-Bereich stellen. Denke, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine qualifizierte Antwort dort höher ist. Ansonsten denke ich, dass du schon zwischen Carbon und Alu 1kg sparen dürfest. Aber das ist eine komplette Laienaussage.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## xerto (16. Februar 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Leute ich Über leg mir ein Rennrad zukaufen.
> zur Wahl steht das:
> ...



wenn man gerne plastik fährt= gtc

wenn nicht ist das agree eine super wahl für jeden freizeitfahrer. 

ich kam damit immer ohne probleme an..

im rennradbereich ist immer die hauptsächliche aussage:

für einen "normalen" menschen und freizetfahrer reicht ein rad aus der 1.500 euro klasse. mit einem teureren rad wird nur der Profi schneller. und der profi fragt nicht in diesem forum nach einen rennrad.


----------



## Boshard (16. Februar 2012)

Danke für eure antworten


----------



## Languste (16. Februar 2012)

Lohnt sich die Bikemesse in Essen vom 24.02.12 bis 26.02.12? 
Frage nur, da ich nicht umsont dahin fahren moechte.


----------



## buschhase (16. Februar 2012)

Ich war letztes Jahr mal da, aber es ist hauptsächlich eine Motorrad und Tourismusmesse. Richtig Hersteller waren nicht da, sondern nur Händler, die dann dort relativ groß aufgebaut hatten.

Wenn man allerdings nach neuen Gegenden zum gemütlichen Tourenfahren sucht oder sich einfach mal so nach Rädern umschauen will ohne dabei die neuesten Highlights sehen zu wollen, ist es bestimmt einen Besuch wert.

Ich für mich werde nicht mehr hinfahren, da ich dort doch eher gelangweilt war. Meinem Vater hingegen hat es letztes Jahr relativ gut gefallen. Aber er hat sich auch wie oben beschrieben sämtliche Tourenplaner und Karten mitgenommen, die er finden konnte.

Hoffe die etwas wirre Antwort konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## blutbuche (16. Februar 2012)

@bikestarr : alles gute zum birthday !! )


----------



## BIKESTARR (16. Februar 2012)

@Cortina, Blutbuche
Danke


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Februar 2012)

Es ist ja noch nicht 24:00 Uhr ...

Bikestarr, dann wünsch ich Dir auch mal alles gute zum neuen Lebensjahr und nebst bester Gesundheit, Glück und Zufriedenheit, immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dave-o (16. Februar 2012)

*Von mir auch noch schnell ALLES GUTE BIKESTARR !! 
*
Meine Deuter Trinkblase hab ich auch nur durch regelmäßigen Gebrauch neutral gekriegt. Habe die Tabs erst recht spät benutzt, da bei mir immer nur Wasser rein kommt und die antibakterielle Beschichtung wohl ganz gut funktioniert. Ansonsten wird Wasser ja kaum schlecht. Die modderigen Algen kamm man bedenkenlos mittrinken, ist dann ein suuper Kontrast nach 2-3 Wochen Plastikgeschmack...

Viele Grüße an euch Alle


----------



## cytrax (17. Februar 2012)

Alles gute Bikestarr  

@ Boshard Rennrad-News.de


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Februar 2012)

Dave-o schrieb:


> Die modderigen Algen kann man bedenkenlos mittrinken, ist dann ein suuper Kontrast nach 2-3 Wochen Plastikgeschmack...



Na dann Prost


----------



## dusi__ (17. Februar 2012)

> ist dann ein suuper Kontrast nach 2-3 Wochen Plastikgeschmack...


 

wo er recht hat...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2012)

Für die Kohlefaserjunkies: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a36465/reaction-gtc-race-2011.html


----------



## Nightrider666 (18. Februar 2012)

hab Heute mal die erste größere Tour in diesem Jahr gemacht
bei wärmenden 5°C 
und Pferde gibts bei uns auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Februar 2012)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> ...und Pferde gibts bei uns auch


 
Die gibt es wohl (fast) überall.....aber ich finde sie immer und überall grazil, anmutig, edel & schön! 
Daher von mir ein klares  für die Pferde - und ein  für´s biken.


----------



## Nightrider666 (18. Februar 2012)

ja da muß ich dir Recht geben

nur mit dem Biken hab ich die letzten 14 Tage so einiges erlebt
erst über -20°C, dass mir gleich die Bremsflüssigkeit eingefroren ist
dann Schneeverwehungen, dass ich ein Stück in die Arbeit schieben mußte
und am Donnerstag hat mir dann noch so ne Eisscholle den ganzen Reifen aufgeschlitzt
aber dafür Heute mit neuem Hinterreifen bei blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein wieder entschädigt worden


----------



## Stef89 (18. Februar 2012)

weiß jemand ob Cube carbon Rahmen immer einen Chainsuck-Schutz haben ?


----------



## xerto (19. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ....aber ich finde sie immer und überall grazil, anmutig, edel & schön!



ja lieber spuri man sollte meinen wir kennen uns persönlich so wie du mich beschreibst.


----------



## Schelle (19. Februar 2012)

@ Nightrider666



Nightrider666 schrieb:


> ja da muß ich dir Recht geben
> 
> nur mit dem Biken hab ich die letzten 14 Tage so einiges erlebt
> erst über -20°C, dass mir gleich die Bremsflüssigkeit eingefroren ist
> ...




Bremsflüssigkeit friert bei ca -60°C ein. Bremsflüssigkeit hat die blöde Angewohnheit Wasser zu binden (Hygroskopie). Ich vermute daher, dass Du Wasser in der Anlage hast. Ich würde also die Flüssigkeit mal wechseln.


----------



## Nightrider666 (19. Februar 2012)

-20° + Fahrtgeschwindigkeit dann kommen wir schon auf -60° 

ne das kann schon sein
war ja auch so dass die Bremse kein Spiel mehr hatte
und es mir so vorkam als ob sie so schon mitbremste

aber jetzt kommt hoffentlich bald der Frühling dann kommt das AMS wirder raus
und das Winterrad wird dann einem Kundendienst unterzogen
imo gehts ja grad wieder


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ja lieber spuri man sollte meinen wir kennen uns persönlich so wie du mich beschreibst.


 
  und das war erst der Anfang....aber wir wollen ja nicht gleich alle Deine guten Eigenschaften aufzählen....immer schön nach und nach.


----------



## xerto (19. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> und das war erst der Anfang....aber wir wollen ja nicht gleich alle Deine guten Eigenschaften aufzählen....immer schön nach und nach.



vielen dank lieber spuri 

ich werde ab sofort täglich deine mails aufmerksamer lesen als bisher  


und mich auf eine weitere beschreibung meiner person freuen


----------



## Nightrider666 (19. Februar 2012)




----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Februar 2012)

Spuri ??? Ach ne, nur einige seiner Freunde 

duck und weg .......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (19. Februar 2012)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


>



und liebe kinder:


nach dem essen zähne putzen nicht vergessen!






gibt es eigentlich auch pferdezähneflüsterer?


----------



## blutbuche (19. Februar 2012)

da kümmert sich auch die zahnfee drum ..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Spuri ??? Ach ne, nur einige seiner Freunde duck und weg .......


 Nihtrider666 - was habe ich mich erst erschrocken. 
Ich dachte zunächst - mir wird gleich die Mittags-Ration
aus dem Bildschirm heraus weggefuttert.
Dann sah ich aber - Kalle & Wirbelwind.....und Kalle macht mal wieder  faxen in die Kamera....
Ich habe ihm schon so oft gesagt - hör auf damit, sonst landest Du noch im Zirkus. 
Bloß gut das keiner weiß, dass Kalle auch noch lesen + rechnen kann....

Ich habe mich auf jeden Fall mal wieder gefreut die Beiden zu sehen ..... 
Danke dafür.


----------



## xerto (20. Februar 2012)

so bin mal ein bißchen rad gefahren:







sirrah kann ich mal deine waschanlage benutzen?


und meine kette müsste ich auch mal ölen.









und jetzt geh ich zum fasching, euch auch viel spass


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> sirrah kann ich mal deine waschanlage benutzen?



Hmmm, müsste ich mal überlegen, ob ich den Chris vermieten sollte ... BikeWaschService 



xerto schrieb:


> und jetzt geh ich zum fasching, euch auch viel spass


Als was denn ? Als Dreggische Reife


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Als was denn ? Als Dreggische Reife


 
Oder als Fata Moor Gana....aus Moor habit....
oder als Schlamm(pe).....
Das nenne ich mal eingesaut....viel Spaß beim....nee nicht putzen, 
beim rote Nase schunkeln......getreu dem Moto:
Am MTB - da geht nix mehr....
jetzt muss erst mal ä biersche her...
Tätä, Tätä, Tätä!


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Februar 2012)




----------



## blutbuche (20. Februar 2012)

kack karneval ..


----------



## Cortina (21. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,

Grüße aus Wien, hab grad im Kloster eingecheckt 
Nettes Hotel in der Innenstadt das Benediktushaus 

Grüße
Guido



Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (21. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> oder als Schlamm(pe).....



ja danke...

obwohl ich mir die beine rasiere und eigentlich gar nicht weiss warum.. gleich schlammpe?

ist der ruf erst mal ruiniert lebst sich völlig ungeniert




langsam fang ich an mal über das cube treffen nach zu denken und mein kommen in die waagschale zu werfen..

dann könnt ihr mich persönlich mit schlammpe beschimpfen.. 




sirrah hab ich das richtig verstanden das chris vielleicht mein bike reinigt? oder hat der andere  termine?






send from my little ****ing pc


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Februar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> kack karneval ..



 Wer's mag soll's feiern und wer nicht der halt nicht.




Cortina schrieb:


> Grüße aus Wien, hab grad im Kloster eingecheckt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hach Wien  eine schöne Stadt.




xerto schrieb:


> sirrah hab ich das richtig verstanden das chris vielleicht mein bike reinigt? oder hat der andere  termine?



Ausgerechnet jetzt hat er andere Termine ...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Februar 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ...dann könnt ihr mich persönlich mit schlammpe beschimpfen..



 Nur wenn Dein Bike dort wieder so aussieht......bzw. den Begriff auch ehrlich hergibt. 

Karneval - naja. Da wo er hingehört. 
Ich brauche auch kein "wir sind mal auf Kommando fröhlich!" - aber wie Joerg meinte - wer will...soll 

Hier wird man gerade beim Blick aus dem Fenster mit fetten, weißen Flocken verärgert.
Noch bleibt das Zeugs sogar etwas liegen - wird aber sicher wieder tauen.
Also wieder "Schlamm(pen)"- Wetter......


----------



## nen (21. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Imposant oder anderes ausgedrückt fürn A....
> In den Dolos ist alles grün und wir haben null Schnee, reicht grad mal fürs Rodeln


Immer noch so wenig Schnee im Süden?



Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Hi @nen, lange nichts gehört von dir.*


*Hallo Osti, ja ich bin etwas postfaul geworden... Herrlicher Winter heuer nicht? 










Nimmer weit...





Schöne Grüße
nen*


----------



## Cortina (21. Februar 2012)

nen schrieb:


> Immer noch so wenig Schnee im Süden?



*Nö nö nö ich lass mich jetzt durch diese Frage und den gezeigten Bildern nicht provozieren, nö nö, ich sicher nicht, gaaaanz sicher nicht, NEIN, auf gar keinen Fall *

Ich war jetzt drei Tage in Wien und bin heil froh, dass wir nicht die einzigen sind die kein Schnee haben 

Ach nen, noch was, am Freitag komme ich nach Inssbruck  und wehe da liegt kein Schnee 

Du weißt ja wasse eine Italiener sage in diese Falle "Ich weisse wo Deine Mamma wohne" 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2012)

Komm in die Schweiz, da hat es genügend Schnee  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9215673&postcount=86

Ich habe mal Kosten verglichen bezgl. der Nutzung von Bahn/Bike/Auto für den Arbeitsweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Februar 2012)

Ich gönne euch allen Schnee, solange das Zeug nicht in Görsroth ist. Dann müsste ich das nämlich wegschaufeln ...


----------



## andi_tool (21. Februar 2012)

tja - am Wochenende soll es bis zu 15 Grad geben. Plus natürlich....


----------



## cytrax (22. Februar 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeesssss  Einfach nur geil, endlich kommt der Frühling


----------



## Ostwandlager (22. Februar 2012)

*tolle Bilder @nen...










*


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Februar 2012)

Quält den Guido ruhig mit den Schneebildern 



cytrax schrieb:


> Yeeeeeeeeeesssss
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz so warm wird es bei uns nicht, aber trocken und 8°C angesagt. Ist ja auch schonmal was ... und in 2 Monaten grünt schon alles wieder .


----------



## kubitix (22. Februar 2012)

Moinsen zusammen,

@nen + Ostwandlager

schöne Bilder, wir sitzen hier auch schon auf gepackten Koffern, äh Ski. Am Montag geht´s los. Ich hoffe doch das das Wetter mindestens genauso mitspielt wie bei euch, damit wir auch die ein oder andere Tour machen können.

Stefan


----------



## Cortina (22. Februar 2012)

Nö nö, ist kein Problem.

Die Ski Saison ist für mich praktisch abgehakt und jetzt geht es dieses WE erst noch mal nach Innsbruck und dann soll es eh wieder wärmer werden.

Denke ich werde übernächstes WE mit Iuri mal die Lage am Lago checken 

Im März hat Ago ne Woche Urlaub, mal sehen wie das Wetter ist aber wahrscheinlich ne Woche am See 

Total relaxte Grüße 
Guido

@Stefan Wenn Ihr dahin fahrt, wo ich glaube dass Ihr glaubt hinzufahren, könntet ihr mich in Innsbruck besuchen kommen, ich hab noch Freikarten für die Messe


----------



## kubitix (22. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nö nö, ist kein Problem.
> 
> Die Ski Saison ist für mich praktisch abgehakt
> 
> Denke ich werde übernächstes WE mit Iuri mal die Lage am Lago checken



Wie jetzt? Soll ich die Ski wieder ausladen? Die Bike´s einladen? Oder Ski und Bike´s? oder gar nix oder wie oderwas?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## kubitix (22. Februar 2012)

@Guido, mal sehen wir beobachten, die Lawinensituation entspannt sich ja zur Zeit etwas.

apropos Lago, hattu Gabel?


----------



## Cortina (22. Februar 2012)

....Gabel....

Ja ja in der Küche, ne ganze Schublade voll 

Von Toxo ist noch nichts zurück aber die Zeit ist jetzt abgelaufen, denke also die kommt jeden Moment zurück, ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis nächsten Freitag.

Ansonsten hab ich ja noch mein Marin, das reicht ja erst mal um die Lage zu checken 

Nördlich von der Hauptkette liegt wohl etwas Schnee, sollte da wo Ihr hinfahrt kein Problem sein.
Fürs WE sind am Lago 20 Grad vorausgesagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Fürs WE sind am Lago 20 Grad vorausgesagt



 Folterknecht!


----------



## dusi__ (22. Februar 2012)




----------



## Cortina (22. Februar 2012)

Nicht aufregen, Ihr seid alle Willkommen 

Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## barbarissima (22. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich habe mal Kosten verglichen bezgl. der Nutzung von Bahn/Bike/Auto für den Arbeitsweg


Ab März sollte es für dich nur noch das graue und das rote Szenario geben 


Cortina schrieb:


> ....Gabel....
> 
> Ja ja in der Küche, ne ganze Schublade voll
> 
> ...


 
Ich leihe dir meine alte Talas  Das Marin ist doch ein HT, oder? Da kriegst du doch nur Rücken davon


----------



## Ostwandlager (22. Februar 2012)

*noch mal ein paar Schneebilder für Guido 
Heute im Watzmannkar beim 3ten Kind




Steineres Meer Panorama



das 3te Kind



Traum Wetter und Pulverschnee im Kar









Fleißige Berchtesgadnerinen



*


----------



## Dämon__ (22. Februar 2012)

Sehr geil und coole Mutti


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. Februar 2012)

Bei uns waren es heute bis zu 15°! Da macht biken natürlich mehr Spaß


----------



## barbarissima (22. Februar 2012)

*@Ostwandlager*
Wahnsinn Klaus  Ich kann mich gar nicht satt sehen  
Mir ist gerade schon noch mehr nach Schnee als nach Frühling


----------



## jan84 (22. Februar 2012)

Guido, bis zu welcher Höhe issn in Eurer Ecke schneefrei? Überlege nächste Woche nach Bozen oÄ zu fahren...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (22. Februar 2012)

hi Jan,

guckst du mal hier:

http://www.provinz.bz.it/wetter/home.asp

kannst du dich schon mal vorab ein bizzl Informieren. Bis der freundliche Deutsch-Italiener uns endgültig aufklärt.

Stefan

PS: Telefoniere gerade mit Guido, schenk dir Bozen, nimm den Lago 20°C Sonne.


----------



## cytrax (22. Februar 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Sehr geil und coole Mutti



Hübsch auch  und im Sommer bestimmt mitm Bike unterwegs


----------



## Cortina (22. Februar 2012)

Hi Jan,

sobald Du über den Brenner bist wird es verdammt grün 

Bis 1000m ist es komplett schneefrei, zum WE soll es warm werden (Tau) und nächste Woche warm 

Sieht also sehr gut aus. Bin wahrscheinlich ab Freitag nächste Woche am Lago.

Grüße
Guido

Edit sagt zu Klaus: irgendwie hab ich grade Probleme mit meinem Browser, der läd keine Bilder


----------



## mtblukas (23. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ....Gabel....
> 
> Ja ja in der Küche, ne ganze Schublade voll
> 
> Von Toxo ist noch nichts zurück aber die Zeit ist jetzt abgelaufen, denke also die kommt jeden Moment zurück, ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit bis nächsten Freitag.



Wie lang war oder ist deine weg?

Hab meine jetzt seit 1 woche bei Toxo...


----------



## cytrax (23. Februar 2012)

Guido wird wohl den weitesten Weg von uns haben  Italien - Deutschland und zurück


----------



## Cortina (23. Februar 2012)

Lukas, meine ist jetzt 2 Wochen weg aber ich hatte vorher angerufen und man hatte mir gesagt es würde 2 bis drei Wochen dauern.

Markus, eines Tages wird es ein Cube Treffen am Lago geben, dann hast Du den weitesten Weg 

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Treviso
Guido der jetzt tauchen geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2012)

in der RIDE ist ein Bericht über den Lago ..... vielleicht muss ich da ja doch noch mal vorbei 

Aber erst geht es nach Davos, dort ist es garantiert nicht Schneefrei


----------



## Languste (23. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Jahr mal da, aber es ist hauptsächlich eine Motorrad und Tourismusmesse. Richtig Hersteller waren nicht da, sondern nur Händler, die dann dort relativ groß aufgebaut hatten.
> 
> Wenn man allerdings nach neuen Gegenden zum gemütlichen Tourenfahren sucht oder sich einfach mal so nach Rädern umschauen will ohne dabei die neuesten Highlights sehen zu wollen, ist es bestimmt einen Besuch wert.
> 
> ...


 
 Super und vielen Dank. Die Tage war auch ein Bericht im TV. Es handelt sich vorrangig um Freizeit und Tourismus. Erst am Wochenende werden dann die Fahrradhaendler dazukommen. 

Scheint also wirklich keinen Besuch wert zu sein.


----------



## mzaskar (23. Februar 2012)

Wurde kein Cube


----------



## barbarissima (23. Februar 2012)

Sieht gut aus  Schätze mal am Samstagabend können wir das fertige Rad bewundern  (Dann aber bitte ein großes Bild )


----------



## Nightrider666 (23. Februar 2012)

hab vor mir zu meinem AMS ein noch ein HT zuzulegen
soll eigentlich nur als Ersatz und Winterrad dienen
was haltet ihr von dem


----------



## kubitix (23. Februar 2012)




----------



## OIRAM (23. Februar 2012)

so n Winterrad ist immer gut...


----------



## Nightrider666 (23. Februar 2012)

bis jetzt war ja das Tonopah mein Winterrad
aber die schmalen 28" nerven einfach
ich will im Winter auch 26"
und dann gscheite Ice Spiker Pro drauf und gut is
dann kann der nächste Winter kommen


----------



## buschhase (23. Februar 2012)

Dann würd ich an deiner Stelle aber auf jeden Fall warten bis die Räder Ende des Jahres wieder im ''Ausverkauf'' rausfliegen. Und obs direkt ein Reaction sein muss, fürn Winter tuns da die günstigeren doch wohl auch. Aber ist nur meine Meinung.
Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle auch noch überlegen wieviel du im Winter wirklich fährst und ob sich das ganze dann auch lohnt.

Gruß
Nico

PS: Ansonsten kann ich das Rad nur empfehlen. Fahre selber eins.


----------



## Nightrider666 (23. Februar 2012)

naja sagen wir mal so
mein Tacho zeigt fast 2000km an seit Anfang des Jahres
ich fahr jeden tag ca. 40km zur Arbeit, manchmal auch mehr
gestern bei strahlendem Sonnenschein warens dann 60km nur auf dem Heimweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (23. Februar 2012)

Hm, jagut. Aber ein Reaction für den Arbeitsweg?  Das grenzt dann ja schon an Misshandlung 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Asko (23. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Dann würd ich an deiner Stelle aber auf jeden Fall warten bis die Räder Ende des Jahres wieder im ''Ausverkauf'' rausfliegen.



Das ist eh ein 2011er Model 

Mein Reaction is mir dann doch zu schade für die 6km in die Arbeit, deshalb musste das AIM nun dran glauben 

Ich liege genau zwischen 16" und 18" und beim AIM hatte ich mich damals für 16" entschieden was sich im nachhinein leider als Fehler rausgestellt hat, 18" liegt mir einfach besser. 
Zum Glück wars beim AIM keine riesen Fehlinvestition
Hab ich mir nun nen 18" Rahmen und ne Starrgabel gekauft und alles auf ne Art Crossbike umgebaut.


----------



## bikelover (23. Februar 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Hm, jagut. Aber ein Reaction für den Arbeitsweg?  Das grenzt dann ja schon an Misshandlung
> 
> Gruß
> Nico


warum sollte man auf dem Arbeitsweg leiden? Ich find das gerade richtig, in der Summe mache ich auf diesen Strecken eh die meisten Km und Fahrzeit.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Februar 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Hab ich mir nun nen 18" Rahmen und ne Starrgabel gekauft und alles auf ne Art Crossbike umgebaut.



 
Farblich perfekt an die Bewaffnung angepasst, kann diese nun unauffällig am Rahmen mitgeführt werden.
Dagegen sehen die Messer von Beuze & Cortina dann beim Pausen-Brote schneiden schon recht mickrig aus.


----------



## Asko (24. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Farblich perfekt an die Bewaffnung angepasst, kann diese nun unauffällig am Rahmen mitgeführt werden.



Die Trails müssen im Frühjahr nunmal freigeschnetzelt werden


----------



## fatz (24. Februar 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Die Trails müssen im Frühjahr nunmal freigeschnetzelt werden


wuedest du so nett sein, mir zu sagen, wann du wo unterwegs bist? nur dass ich dir 
nicht mal zufaellig beim schnetzeln im weg steh 
btw. was ist der schwarze fuer ein rahmen? kein wuerfel oder?

mein altes maxx-ht schaut vom aufbau her fast genauso aus, nur dass ich bloss 1.3er drauf hab.


----------



## Asko (24. Februar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> btw. was ist der schwarze fuer ein rahmen? kein wuerfel oder?
> 
> mein altes maxx-ht schaut vom aufbau her fast genauso aus, nur dass ich bloss 1.3er drauf hab.




Mehr als das es ein Drössiger Alu Rahmen ist weiß ich leider auchned.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct_expired.php?product=470881


----------



## Philly-- (24. Februar 2012)

Tag zusammen 

ich bin kurz vorm Kauf eines Cube AMS 130 und wollte einfach mal fragen was die Cube Experten hier im Forum so davon halten? 

http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/Cube_AMS_130_2012/152-1-4125

mehr ist leider vom budget her nicht drin .....

Gruss

Philipp


----------



## blutbuche (24. Februar 2012)

...das schwarze starre sieht gut aus  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Februar 2012)

Philly-- schrieb:


> Tag zusammen
> 
> ich bin kurz vorm Kauf eines Cube AMS 130 und wollte einfach mal fragen was die Cube Experten hier im Forum so davon halten?
> 
> http://www.lucky-bike.de/.cms/Cube_AMS_130_2012/152-1-4125



Das Fahrwerk und die Bremse würden mir persönlich nicht zusagen. Wenn du ein
Rundum sorglos Packet willst, würde ich mir das vllt. überlegen. 
Ansonsten


----------



## Philly-- (24. Februar 2012)

danke Bikestarr 

Ich bin kein Experte von MTB-Parts .... kannst du mir vlt sagen woran es an Fahrwerk und Bremsen hakt?


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Februar 2012)

Die Bremse ist meiner Meinung nach (und der Meinung mancher Anderer) einfach nur
schlecht. Selbst mit 2 Fingern bekommt man es nicht hin, einen kürzeren Bremsweg
als 2m oder mehr zu haben. 
Fahrwerk ist schon etwas mehr Geschmackssache. Ich finde, dass Manitou 
Dämpfer und Gabel nicht so feinfühlig sind und die Qualität nicht stimmt.
Hole dir aber wegen dem Fahrwerk noch ein paar andere Meinungen rein. Ich bin
auch kein Experte und spreche lediglich von persönlichen Erfahrungen.

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (24. Februar 2012)

Die Stroker Ryde ist nunmal ein Low-Cost-Teil, keine Luxus-Bremse wie XT, Elixir CR,... Sie muss richtig eingestellt sein, dann ankert sie auch prima. An meinem LTD macht sie ihren Job ausgesprochen gut. Kann man ja auch halbwegs einfach und preiswert wechseln, falls es nicht genügen sollte.

Ganz im Gegensatz dazu Dämpfer und Gabel: die kommen bei einem Wechsel richtig teuer. Und ich denke kaum, dass die Gabel an die Performance einer Reba/Relevation herankommt. Und der Dämpfer ist doch genau so ein Budget-Teil.

Über den Laufradsatz würde ich mir noch Gedanken machen: Über den XMB-Laufradsatz liest man viel schlechtes. Der Radium-Laufradsatz ist halt der Nachfolger davon - sicher nicht soo viel besser.

Wie Bikestarr schon gesagt hat, ein richtiges rundum-sorglos-Paket isses auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## OIRAM (24. Februar 2012)

*@ Philly--

Willkommen hier im Forum.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Du Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger in sachen Bike und biken bist.
In so einem fall find ich 1500,-â¬ schon gut angelegt.
Was die Antriebseinheit angeht, ist alles sehr robust und wird schon jahrelang in Bikes bis zu dieser Preisklasse Montiert.
Was hier Ã¼ber das Fahrwerk geschrieben wird, wird man mM als "Neuling" nicht spÃ¼hren und je nachdem, was Du im laufe der nÃ¤chsten Monate / Jahre, selbst fahren und erfahren wirst, auch nie zu spÃ¼hren bekommen.
Ich persÃ¶nlich hab ja nun den hoch gepriesenen Kloppstock von Rock Shox Revelation, aus meinem Bike verbannt.
Zur Bremsanlage kann ich nicht viel sagen...aber wie andere hier schreiben, ist fÃ¼r den Anfang ok und was nach nem Austausch dran geschraubt wird, wird nur besser.

Als preisliche Alternative, schon mal nach nem Vorjahresmodell gekuckt ?

SchÃ¶nen GruÃ, Mario*


----------



## Philly-- (24. Februar 2012)

Danke an LTD-TeamRider & OIRAM

wie ihr sicherlich schon ahnt, bin ich ein Neueinsteiger und dazu noch mit einem wirklich max. Budget von 1500. Ich hatte bis dato mich immer für ein HT um die 1000 interessiert. Nach langer Überlegung und dem wirklichen Interesse viel mit dem zukünftigen Bike anzustellen (Gut.. ich bin vom Niederrhein, viel Berge sind hier nicht, aber ich habe immerhin Verwandte im Pfälzerwald ) möchte ich nun doch die 500 mehr investieren und ein Fully kaufen. 

Das 130 AMS ist mir aufgefallen weil es genau ins Budget passt. Durch einiges gestöbere hier im Forum kenn ich zumindest mich "grob" mit manchen Komponenten aus, von daher dachte ich das wäre ganz in Ordnung.

Ich vermute ja, wie OIRAM auch schon sagte, wenn ich das Bike einfach Blindkaufen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich Defizite bei Fahrwerk, Gabel, Dämpfer und Bremsen nicht bemerken.

Daher bin ich gerade jetzt ein wenig hin- und hergerissen ... 

Die einzige preisliche Alternative die mir bis hierhin von Cube in Auge gefallen ist ist das 2011er AMS 110 für 1350 in Größe M (179cm Körpergröße)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a38565/ltd-ams-100-pro.html

Einsatzgebiet .... naja kenn ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht, ... natürlich gehören da auch anspruchslose Sommertouren auf Asphalt mit der Freundin zu, .. aber gerne würde ich, wenn ich etwas geübter bin, mich auch anspruchsvolleren Gefilden widmen ... daher grüble ich auch einerseits noch über den Federweg (130mm ... 110mm?)

schwer, schwer ist das alles, ..... daher freu ich mich über jeden Beitrag von euch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Februar 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> ... Selbst mit 2 Fingern bekommt man es nicht hin, einen kürzeren Bremsweg als 2m oder mehr zu haben...


 
Mehr schaffe ich sogar mit einem Finger! 
Dann bin ich wohl Vollprofi. 
Weniger wird schon schwieriger. 

Sorry Bikestarr - Steilvorlage. Aber weißt ja wie es gemeint ist. 
Und ein wenig "Augenzwinkern" ist bei sonst trockenen Technikdiskussionen sicher etwas auflockernd. 

@ philly -  Ebenfalls Willkommen hier! 
Was hast Du denn mit dem Bike so vor?
1500,- sind schon ganze Stange - und wie schon geschrieben, je nach Streckenprofil gar nicht so untauglich. Ich bin im Flachland kein Maßstab - hier langt Gabel & Bremse, wobei ich letztere aus anderen Gründen teilweise hasssen gelernt habe (Singen, klingeln, schleifen).
Aber derzeit ist schon eine Weile Ruhe. Mir langt es völlig.

Sollte es bei Dir doch schon härter zur Sache gehen - bedenke einfach nur, nachträglich tauschen ist immer kostenintensiver als die höhere Ausstattung gelich mit zu nehmen. Aber brauchst Du die??
Lass mal was hören - dann kommen bestimmt noch ein paar gute Tipps. Das AMS ist aber ein prima Allrounder - schon gute Wahl. 

Edith: Da hat es sich wohl schon überschnitten. Auf jeden Fall machst Du schon mal nicht meinen Fehler - erst LTD & dann doch Fully. Glückwunsch.
Wie gesagt der Asphalt ist gar kein Problem - zur Not kannst auch alles "steif" machen. Nur ein Hardtail wird kein Fully! Also nimm in jedem Fall das AMS.
Welches - mein Rat: Nimm des 2012 er - der Preisunterschied ist nicht zu hoch & liegt in Deinem Bugdet. 
Dann hast genug Reserve (für evtl. Urlaub oder so) und gleich 180er Scheiben v/h.
Letztlich Deine Entscheidung! Viel Spaß - mit welchem AMS auch immer!


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Februar 2012)

@Philly--
wenn du dich noch weiter entwickeln willst also gröbere Sachen fahren willst nimm ein 130er.
Wie du aber selber siehst bekommst du die neuen Modelle nur noch in abgespeckter Version, das war vor ein paar Jahren bei CUBE noch anderes.
Denke doch mal darüber nach dir ein gebrauchtes zu nehmen da kannst du bestimmt ein Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## Nightrider666 (24. Februar 2012)

bikelover schrieb:


> warum sollte man auf dem Arbeitsweg leiden? Ich find das gerade richtig, in der Summe mache ich auf diesen Strecken eh die meisten Km und Fahrzeit.



genauso seh ich das auch
ich will ja auf der fahrt zur Arbeit auch Spass haben
und ich mach ja auf der Heimfahrt, wenns Wetter passt auch noch nen kleinen Umweg 

heute hab ich schon mal das AMS raus und ne kleine Runde (124km) Richtung Allgäu gedreht
war einfach ein ganz anderes Fahren 

außerdem will ich unbedingt FOX oder RockSchox-Gabel, Formula-Bremsen, XT-Schaltung 
drum das Reaction und die Farbe gefällt mir auch
also eigentlich alles


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Mehr schaffe ich sogar mit einem Finger!
> Dann bin ich wohl Vollprofi.
> Weniger wird schon schwieriger.
> 
> ...



Mit der XT schaffe ich mit einem Finger im Sitzen einen Stoppi.
Jetzt bin ich Weltklasse-Freeride-Legende  

Und nochmal zurück zum ams130. Eine Mögliche Alternative ist
natürlich ein Versender. Für Einsteiger,
wenns kein Cube sein muss definitif mehr Rad fürs Geld

Und ich will keine Diskussion über Versender anfachen


----------



## Philly-- (24. Februar 2012)

hi,

nochmals danke an alle für ihre Meinung 

naja ... natürlich ist mir das Radon auch schon aufgefallen .. aber ...

a. würde ich nur ungern ein Versenderbike kaufen. Das liegt zum Teil an der fehlenden Beratung (bin ja Einsteiger), dem Zusammenbau und auch dem nachhaltigen Service dem ich ggf. bei einem Händler in Anspruch nehmen könnte.

b. .... mal ehrlich ... ich weiss eigentlich sollte es keine Rolle spielen, aber immerhin fährt mein Auge mit .. auch wenn es Geschmacksache ist, aber das Radon sieht irgendwie sehr sehr langweilg aus ...

trotz der schlechteren Komponenten würde ich daher gern ein Cube fahren ... ich machst mir wirklich schwer ... ein paar pro ein paar kontra Kommentare zum AMS 130 ... das AMS 110 aus 2011 scheint ja zB bessere Bremsen zu haben, wäre es eine Alternative trotz des geringeren Federwegs?

gruss 

philipp


----------



## kubitix (24. Februar 2012)

Es gibt ja auch beim 130er Alternativen:

http://www.yatego.com/afs-guenzburg/p,4e109b0b58740,47f634771e3b78_8,cube-ams-130-pro


----------



## BIKESTARR (24. Februar 2012)

Das ist zum Einen der theoretische Teil. Aber Schnapp dir das Teil mal irgendwo, 
und prüfe, ob du damit klarkommst. Die Komponenten können noch so gut sein,
aber wenn du mit dem Rad einfach nicht klarkommst bringt dir das nichts.


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Februar 2012)

@Philly:

Vergiss die 2 cm Federweg. Bessere Federelemente - und damit besseres Feintuning - bei 110 sind mehr wert als 130 bei schlechteren. Und wenn Du später mal so Strecken fahren willst, dass Dir 110 nicht reichen, dann reichen Dir 130 auch nicht. 
Insofern wirst Du Dir später dann eh ein Enduro >160 kaufen.
Ich rate Dir aufgrund des Sorglospakets zu einem Schnäppchenpreis von 1350 Euronen zu dem 110. 

Viel Spaß damit

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Februar 2012)

Oder halt das Angebot was Kubitix hervorgezaubert hat. Die Bremsen sind halt irgendwann ratzifatzi ausgetauscht. Dann nimmst Du halt mal 250 EUR in die Hand (wenn die Hayes den wirklich sooo schlecht sind).


----------



## barbarissima (25. Februar 2012)

Bei einem Budget von 1500 bist du meines Erachtens mit einem guten Gebrauchten besser dran als mit einem neuen Rad. Sieh dich mal im Bikemarkt um, da kriegst du für dein Geld Räder mit einer richtig guten Ausstattung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Februar 2012)

Oh je - nun ist er völlig verwirrt. 
10 Ärzte = 10 Meinungen, hat meine Oma schon immer gesagt! 
Der wichtigste Hinweis kam glaube ich wirklich von Bikestarr.
Und da Du ja eh kein Versender kaufen willst - gehe ich davon aus, dass ein Würfelhändler in erreichbarer Nähe ist. 
Probefahrt! 
Deine letzte Frage war glaube ich ob die 110 eine Alternative zu 130 sind. Die sehe ich für Deinen Einsatz auch beantwortet.
Das meiner Meinung (von den 3 Alternativen hier diskutierte) beste Angebot kommt derzeit von Kubitix!
Optisch würde mir persönlich auch Kubitix bzw. das erste 130 er zusagen - aber das nur nebenbei....ist eh immer Geschmackssache & 
sollte der Ausstattung gegenüber natürlich sekundär sein.


----------



## Nightrider666 (25. Februar 2012)

ich bin jetzt auch durcheinander 

soll ich jetzt das Reaction von 2011 für 1200 statt 1500 kaufen
oder soll ich warten bis Herbst und dann ein 12er Modell kaufen

brauchen tu ichs eigentlich erst wieder Ende des Jahres,
außer an meinem AMS geht was kaputt


----------



## barbarissima (25. Februar 2012)

Kauf dir jetzt das 2011er. Erfahrungsgemäß wird die Ausstattung von Jahr zu Jahr schlechter, bzw. der Preis höher.


----------



## Nightrider666 (25. Februar 2012)

hmm, hättest lieber gesagt kauf jetzt........
wenns aber dann Ende des Jahres keins mehr gibt
und außerdem hab ich gesehen dass da manchmal das Sparen angefangen wird
das aktuelle AMS 130 hat billigere Komponenten verbaut als meins von 2011


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Februar 2012)

Genau das hat sie doch aber gesagt. "Kauf jetzt"


----------



## Nightrider666 (25. Februar 2012)

ja ja da ist aber erst was Anderes gestanden von wegen am Ende des Jahres kaufen......

so ist es mir ja auch lieber, brauchte ja nur eine Bestätigung 
am Montag wird das erledigt, wenn es in meiner Größe da ist


----------



## barbarissima (25. Februar 2012)

Tststs.... Frauen 

 Entscheiden sich alle paar Minuten anders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hatte deinen Post erst etwas zu hastig gelesen 


*Also: Kauf jetzt 

*


----------



## Nightrider666 (25. Februar 2012)

ok Bärbel, wenn du das sagst, mach ich das 

hoffentlich ist bald Montag


----------



## eltrash (25. Februar 2012)

Nabend, sorry dass ich mich hier mal einklinke, aber ich bräuchte bitte mal Eure Hilfe bei der Entscheidungsfindung zwecks Rahmenhöhe bei einem Cube LTD Pro 2011. Der Fahrradhändler meint, ich stehe mit meinen 1,83m Körpergrösse und 91cm Schrittlänge (heute gemessen) genau zwischen 20" und 22". Was meint Ihr wäre die korrekte Rahmenhöhe für mich. Ich tendiere zum 22", da ich zu weit rausgezogene Sattelstützen schon rein optisch nicht so mag. Ich danke Euch vielmals. 

Eltrash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Februar 2012)

Ich bräuchte 19" - hatte 20" Acid und für Gelände war es eigentlich zu groß. 
Sattel musste auch nur wenig raus, sah auch nicht so toll aus.
Nun mit 18" ist es besser - wie gesagt 19" wären optimal, gibt es bei Cube eben nicht.

Für MTB würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen (Abrutscher im Gelände) 
und wegem dem Händling lieber kleiner - als größer wählen.

Frage: 
Du warst doch beim Freundlichen, warum hat er Dir nicht mal beide auf Dich eingestellt?
Dann hättest Du doch gesehen, wie hoch der Sattel raussteht?
Probefahrt?


----------



## eltrash (25. Februar 2012)

Doch hat er gemacht. Beim 20" war die Sattelstütze 1cm vor Limit rausgezogen. Beim 22er sah es stimmiger aus. Zumal der Unterschied zwischen Lenker und Sattel beim 22er auch nicht so krass war. Bei der Sitzprobe konnte ich das Bein in der untersten Pedalposition fast durchstrecken. Den Boden habe ich auf einer Seite mit dem Vorfuss erreicht und konnte das Rad auch so halten. 

Eigentlich frage ich deshalb, weil ich aufgrund der Rahmenempfehlung lt. Cube Seite eigentlich 20" bräuchte und ich bisher voll davon ausging, dass das auch so stimmt.


----------



## bikelover (25. Februar 2012)

wenns ins Gelände geht, nimm das kleinere. Ob du mit dem Fuß aus dem Sattel den Boden erreichst ist meines wissens nach unwichtig.
Es gibt Sattelstützen in verschiedenen Längen...
Wie tief der Lenker ist hängt doch eher von der gesamten Einstellung (Vorbau etc.) ab. Man kann auch auf einem kleinen Rahmen den Lenker schön teif haben.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Februar 2012)

1 cm vor dem Limit ist zwar krass - aber im Limit.
Wie gesagt wird für´s Grobe lieber die kleinere Rahmengröße empfohlen.
Letztlich sind es aber immer Richtwerte & kein absolutes Muss.

Wenn es gar nicht geht, Du optisch nicht mit der Sattelüberhöhung leben kannst, 
kann man auch mal die Nummer Größer nehmen.
Entscheident ist auch der Wohlfühlfaktor - die Gesamtgeo muss stimmen. 
Wenn Du Dir auf dem 20" wie Affe auf Schleifstein vorkommst - 
hör lieber auf den (hoffentlich erfahrenen) Händler.
Meiner hatte mir leider auch 20" angedreht - wie gesagt, fahren kann ich beide Rahmengrößen - 
nur agiler im Gelände ist die 18" Variante in meinem Fall. 
Daher wird man Dir das aus der Ferne (oder auf Cubeseiten) eben auch immer erst mal die kleinere (grob) empfehlen.......
Aber eben nicht ohne Grund - Optik nach Funktion!


----------



## bikelover (25. Februar 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> 1 cm vor dem Limit ist zwar krass - aber im Limit.


ist bei meinem Reaction auch so und ich finde es sieht gut aus. Außerdem ändert das eine Längere Sattelstütze


----------



## eltrash (25. Februar 2012)

Ok, ich danke Euch erstmal. Auf dem 22er fühlte ich mich wohler. Ins Gelände geht es evtl. 3x im Jahr, aber auch da eher auf befestigten Rad-/Wanderwegen (Harz) und alles mit Bedacht. Achja, mein altes Rad war ein 53cm KTM, das entspricht ja genau 21". Damit kam ich super klar, bis es mir diese Woche geklaut wurde. Also wird es das 22er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Februar 2012)

bikelover schrieb:


> ist bei meinem Reaction auch so und ich finde es sieht gut aus. Außerdem ändert das eine Längere Sattelstütze


 

Zur Not ganz sicher - aber ich verstehe sein Problem.
Konnte mich anfangs auch nicht mit der Sattelüberhöhung anfreunden - bis ich sah, dass es völlig normal ist.
In jeder Bike Bravo oder hier ist das eben so, und ja eben auch nicht ohne Grund.
Mittlerweile finde ich die alten Bilder von meinem Acid (mit tiefem Sattel) komisch und unstimmig.

@eltrash - mache Dir eine Satteltasche dran und ein Rücklicht und es sieht schon wieder ganz anders aus....
Vielleicht stelle ich mal 2 Bilder ein - ein 20" von damals - und ein aktuelles.....
also ruhig noch mal rein schauen, dauert ein wenig.

18"




20"




Ich lese gerade - Du hast Dich entschieden - bei 3x im Jahr und dann auch nicht gerade
die böse Schiene ist Deine Entscheidung zu verantworten.
Ich hoffe Deine Sattelstütze ist dennoch nicht so weit drin wie meine bei 20" 
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike und immer Luft im Mantel....


----------



## eltrash (25. Februar 2012)

Dein Reaction sieht gut aus, die Stütze wäre für mich gerade noch so im Limit. 
Ihr macht es mir wirklich nicht einfach. Aber ich merke gerade, dass ich heute instinktiv noch ein Foto vom 20" mit dem eingestellten Sattel gemacht habe (das white/grey ist es). 






Nun ist die Diskussion wieder offen, was meint Ihr?
Vom 22" hab ich leider kein Foto.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (26. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht kann ich dir weiterhelfen.
Bin 187 cm groß, Schrittlänge knapp 90 cm (komm da nie auf ein richtiges Ergebnis  ) und habe mich letztes Jahr für ein 22"-LTD entschieden. War sehr spontan, die gestreckte Sitzposition gefiel mir besser bei der Probefahrt.

Im Nachhinein hätte ich vielleicht eher einen 20"-Rahmen nehmen sollen, aber die Gedanken kommen mir nur, wenn ich hier durchs Forum schau und diese extrem weit ausgezogenen Sattelstützen sehe. Sobald ich aufm Bike sitze, denk ich wieder: alles perfekt. 

Sieht bei mir so aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8572245&postcount=5928

Da du selbst sagst, dass du sehr tourenlastig fährst und dich bei der Probefahrt auf dem großen Rahmen wohler gefühlt hast, würde ich dir zum 22"-Modell raten. Schließlich sind bei Cube 22" ja auch nicht 56 cm Rahmenhöhe, sondern nur 54 cm. Also effektiv wieder mehr ein 21"-Rahmen.


----------



## eltrash (26. Februar 2012)

Ich danke Dir. Da unsere Schrittlänge fast gleich ist und ich deine Fotos sehr stimmig finde, bleibe ich beim 22". Und dass 22" nur 54cm sind, bestärkt mich noch in meiner Entscheidung. Wie gesagt hatte mein alter Rahmen hatte 53cm. Nochmals vielen Dank allen Beteiligten!


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Februar 2012)

ich trau mich zwar kaum mehr zu schreiben...aber ein hallo von mir zum "frühlingsanfang" wollt ich dochmal zum ausdruck bringen. gute saisson euch allen! 

ein siff der zeit... aber seit mitte der woche untenrum dann wieder kurz. ein traum!




IMG_1291 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr





IMG_1172 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

servuus


----------



## Nightrider666 (26. Februar 2012)

Hier nochmal die Daten zum Reaction Pro von 2011
ich denke das passt doch, oder?
weil Morgen werd ich zuschlagen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Februar 2012)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> ..ich denke das passt doch, oder?
> weil Morgen werd ich zuschlagen


 
Ich weiß nicht - das Ding gibt es ja gleich in 5 Rahmengrößen.
 Denke da passt dann nur Eine. 
Und zuschlagen - wenn da mal der Händler nicht schnippig / oder
gar kippig (je nach Deiner Schlaghand) wird.....
Viel Erfolg Morgen.  
Und nicht noch die ganze Nacht aufgeregt davon träumen. 
Danach gibt es doch hoffentlich ein schönes Foto?!


----------



## Nightrider666 (26. Februar 2012)

ja klar mach ich gleich ein paar schöne Bildchen

weiß nur nicht ob es sich noch rentiert die Reifen zu wechseln
aber ich denke der Winter ist vorbei

dann kann ich noch überlegen ob Continental Spike Claw 2.1
oder die Schwalbe Ice Spiker draufkommen

aber am besten werd ich mir nen 2. Felgensatz besorgen für die Winterreifen


----------



## madmaxmatt (27. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute,

hab mir ein Cube Elite 29 bestellt (das Topmodell mit X.0 und Fox Gabel). Hat schon jemand Erfahrung damit? Saß heute im Laden drauf, zum ersten mal, bestellt ist aber schon seit Monaten. Soll in 2 Wochen da sein. 

Bin gespannt, was das Teil so kann. Bis auf die Lackierung gefällts mir ja echt gut, und Preis/Leistung ist es nicht zu schlagen (2799 EUR). 

Wer von euch kann von seinen Erfahrungen berichten? 

Grüße


----------



## Wutz63 (27. Februar 2012)

Meinste das hier ?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a54299/elite-super-hpc-29-teamline.html?mfid=41

Ist doch sofort Lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Februar 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich trau mich zwar kaum mehr zu schreiben...aber ein hallo von mir zum "frühlingsanfang" wollt ich dochmal zum ausdruck bringen. gute saisson euch allen!
> 
> ein siff der zeit... aber seit mitte der woche untenrum dann wieder kurz. ein traum!
> 
> servuus



Hi Andi,

danke und dito. ExCubisten sind immer willkommen und werden nicht des Hochverrats bezichtet.
Aber was meinst Du mit 'untenrum kurz' ? 

Grüße

LittleBoomer

PS: Der Frühling steht vor der Tür


----------



## cytrax (27. Februar 2012)

In was fürn Lager bist denn umgezogen?


----------



## kubitix (27. Februar 2012)

Grüezi mitenand,

dann will ich auch mal von uns ein Lebenszeichen geben. Das wichtigste zuerst, die Cube´s haben wir noch.

Wir sind diese Woche wohl zum endgültig letzten mal für die nächsten Monate im Schnee.  Guido hat ja auch schon eine Planänderung für den März beschlossen, aufgrund von Schneemangel in den Dolo´s geht´s an den LAGO , oder nach Lischurien.

Wir nutzen die Tage jetzt aber noch für ein paar Touren mit den Ski,













Wir haben hier ja wirkliches Kaiserwetter, das tut dem Schnee allerdings  nicht so gut, so ab Mittag wird´s dann schon recht sulzig.










Susanne + Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2012)

So isch´s recht  Solange die Grashalme nocht nicht oben zum Schnee raus kucken geht immer noch was 

PS: Schöne Bilder


----------



## fatz (28. Februar 2012)

@andi,
schoen mal wieder was von dir zu hoeren.





LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ExCubisten sind immer willkommen und werden nicht des Hochverrats bezichtet.


na damit sollt er noch kein problem haben. das auf dem bild ist ein stereo


----------



## Gummischwain (28. Februar 2012)

Immer dieser übertriebene und nervige CUBE-Narzissmus! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







fatz schrieb:


> ...
> na damit sollt er noch kein problem haben. das auf dem bild ist ein stereo


Sei nicht so streng, es war doch "matschgetarnt"!


----------



## cytrax (29. Februar 2012)

Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Reifenheber für die Werkstatt empfehlen? Hab meine heute geschrottet  (waren eh nur so billige Plastikdinger^^)

Wiederspänstige RR Drahtreifen


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Februar 2012)

Bin mit denen ganz zufrieden: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...opeak-Shuttle-Lever-Reifenheber-2-teilig.html


----------



## Cortina (29. Februar 2012)

Schau mal einer an Stefan und Susanne im Schnee, scheeee 

Wo seid Ihr, in Alaska, Canada? In Innsbruck lag etwas, war aber auch nicht der Hit.

Hab gestern bei 20 Grad Baum gefällt und Holz gemacht 

Grüße aus dem Süden
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (29. Februar 2012)

> Hab gestern bei 20 Grad Baum gefällt und Holz gemacht





hatten wir das thema nicht erst 2 seiten vorher?


----------



## fatz (29. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hab gestern bei 20 Grad Baum gefällt und Holz gemacht


fuer was?


----------



## Cortina (29. Februar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> fuer was?



Fürs Brennholz, weißt doch, wir im Süden habens kalt bei 20 Grad 

....und um Dusi noch den letzten Rest zu geben, es soll die Tage aber wieder wärmer werden 

Ist eigentlich noch was von der roten Flüssigkeit übrig geblieben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2012)

heia, da haben die schon hochsommer und heizen immer noch  

ich werde wohl nochmal schneesport machen gehen, nachdem es beim letzten mal Skifahren üben eine einzige katastrophe war muss ich da nochmal üben


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. Februar 2012)

Ich habe es getan:








Frauchen bekommt ein Fully...


P.S. Verkaufe Acid in 16 Zoll


----------



## dusi__ (29. Februar 2012)

naja bei uns werden es ja auch 15 ° am we. die erste große tour 2012 is schon geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. Februar 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich noch was von der roten Flüssigkeit übrig geblieben


von was? ich weiss von nix. hicks!
ganz im ernst, das projekt kueche zieht sich etwas, da brauchten wir was zum troesten. 
estrich war letzte woche noch nicht trocken genug. boden kommt erst morgen rein. dann 
geht's weiter.

ich glaub wir muessen mal rausfinden, was die poste italia fuer so n karton haben will.


----------



## LaCarolina (29. Februar 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich habe es getan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ich habs in weiss und ohne pro auch vom besten Mann der Welt geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. Februar 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> ... vom besten Mann der Welt...



Von mir???

Nö!


----------



## mzaskar (29. Februar 2012)

Ich will Schnee und kalt 

Und von dem Roten nehm ich auch


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Februar 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand ein paar gute Reifenheber für die Werkstatt empfehlen? Hab meine heute geschrottet  (waren eh nur so billige Plastikdinger^^)
> 
> Wiederspänstige RR Drahtreifen



Meine Empfehlung: Pedros . Hatte auch schon viele, sehr enge Reifen und die halten alles tadellos aus! Geld absolut wert...


----------



## Dave-o (29. Februar 2012)

Hachja die tollen Reifenheber... Hab glaub ich noch so 2-3 übrig seitdem ich versuche die MK II auf die ZTR Flows rauf und runter zu ziehen... Hab bisher bei jedem Versuch 2 durchgebracht... Die die halten sind so weich, dass Sie sich einfach um Felgenhorn und Reifen drumherumbiegen, alles andere knackt regelmäßig - aber so nach gefühlten 25min. hab ichs dann^^


----------



## kubitix (29. Februar 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich will Schnee und kalt



Preisfrage:
Was macht Schnee bei 13°C?



Richtig er schmilzt.

Im Moment sieht die Situation so aus, bis 13.00Uhr Tourenski, ab 13.00Uhr Wasserski.



Naja morgen noch und dann werden wir wohl endgültig die BikeSaison 2012 eröffnen.



mzaskar schrieb:


> Und von dem Roten nehm ich auch



Krieg ich noch, ich schick Guido die Einkaufsliste. "Mitbringsel Lago"


----------



## fatz (1. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Krieg ich noch, ich schick Guido die Einkaufsliste. "Mitbringsel Lago"


ich glaub, der kauft sich demnaechst n tankanhaenger


----------



## Cortina (1. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ich glaub, der kauft sich demnaechst n tankanhaenger



Ich glaub bei Euren Verbrauch kommt ne Pipeline billiger


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2012)

Der kürzeste Weg geht durch di Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (1. März 2012)

aber auch der teuerste


----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2012)

Österreich pikerl ist auf die Dauer teurer


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. März 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Aber was meinst Du mit 'untenrum kurz' ?



kurze hosen natürlich  und joa, wie fatz ja scharfsinnig erkannt hat.. noch hock ich aufm cube bock 

servus fatz btw

traumwetter,wenn man morgen ned matheklausur schrieben würd..


----------



## buschhase (1. März 2012)

Was soll denn der nächste Bock werden? Schon konkrete Pläne/Ideen?
Worum gehts denn in der Matheklausur?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## fatz (1. März 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> traumwetter,wenn man morgen ned matheklausur schrieben würd..


gut, dass es mathe und nicht deutsch ist 

(sorry, aber der musste...)


aber mach dir nix draus. ich renovier mal wieder seit wochen an meiner huette rum und 
komm gar nimmer raus.

guido: wegen mir kannst das ding gleich parallel zur TAL verlegen. die geht eh 500m an meinem
haus vorbei.


----------



## kubitix (1. März 2012)

Guido,

Pipline wäre prima, Tankanhänger muß nicht, fahr einfach zum Winzer lad das große silberne zylindrische Ding das da rumsteht in den Caddy (der hat genug Platz) und bring´s mit.

So, Spaß mit dem weißen Zeug´s ist wohl vorerst vorbei, heute noch mal einen Affeng..... Tag auf der Piste gehabt, naja wir hatten ja auch viel PlatzAngst.


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. März 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich mal wieder der Beuze hin ?


----------



## Cortina (2. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> .....naja wir hatten ja auch viel PlatzAngst.



Habt ihr euch nicht gewaschen oder wieso ist da keiner 

Fatz, lieber nicht da ist mir das Risiko der Verunreinigung zu groß, ist ja schon eine Gefahr durch Österreich sauber durchzukommen 

Sollen wir ne Konferenzschaltung zu Beuze machen, ist ja jetzt kein Poblem mehr, es sei den er ist wieder umgezogen


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sollen wir ne Konferenzschaltung zu Beuze machen, ist ja jetzt kein Poblem mehr, es sei den er ist wieder umgezogen



Das kriegen wir hin. Mit meinem super duper Telefonteil im Büro kann ich ganze Hundertschaften zuschalten .

Also Beuze .... besser Du postest wieder mal ein paar Bilder .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2012)

Zum Thema Schnee


----------



## Nightrider666 (2. März 2012)

So, komm grad vom Einkaufen

Reaction Pro für nächsten Winter steht bereit 

werd Morgen gleich mal ne kleine Probefahrt machen


----------



## buschhase (2. März 2012)

PCH! Decalsangriff


----------



## Dave-o (2. März 2012)

> Sollen wir ne Konferenzschaltung zu Beuze machen,


*

Oh gottogottogottogott.... Gibts da etwa schonwieder sowas völlig neues-nochniedagewesenes was jetzt wieder die gesamte Mountainbikewelt revolutioniert und was mich ganz klar als oldschool-Geek abstempelt wenn ich bei den Messen und Mettings mit dem 27,5Zoll 650b-ler ohne auftauche??
ICH MUSS DIESE SCHALTUNG HABEN!!*


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. März 2012)

Dave-o schrieb:


> *
> 
> Oh gottogottogottogott.... Gibts da etwa schonwieder sowas völlig neues-nochniedagewesenes was jetzt wieder die gesamte Mountainbikewelt revolutioniert und was mich ganz klar als oldschool-Geek abstempelt wenn ich bei den Messen und Mettings mit dem 27,5Zoll 650b-ler ohne auftauche??
> ICH MUSS DIESE SCHALTUNG HABEN!!*



Also, Du willst mir doch nicht in allem ernst erzählen, dass Du noch keine Konferenzschaltung am Bike hast sondern noch per Hand schaltest


----------



## mzaskar (2. März 2012)

und vor allem alleine schaltet und eben nicht in Konferenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (2. März 2012)

@Nightrider666,

pass aber auf, daß Dein AMS nicht arbeitslos wird. Ein Reaction ist sauschnell bergauf...


----------



## barbarissima (2. März 2012)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> So, komm grad vom Einkaufen
> 
> Reaction Pro für nächsten Winter steht bereit


*Man kann ja gar nicht früh genug anfangen, sich auf den nächsten Winter vorzubereiten  *
*Du lässt die beiden aber nicht unbeaufsichtigt in der Garage stehen, oder  Am ende hast du eines Morgens ganz viele kleine Cubies in der Garage stehen* 









Dave-o schrieb:


> *Oh gottogottogottogott.... Gibts da etwa schonwieder sowas völlig neues-nochniedagewesenes was jetzt wieder die gesamte Mountainbikewelt revolutioniert und was mich ganz klar als oldschool-Geek abstempelt wenn ich bei den Messen und Mettings mit dem 27,5Zoll 650b-ler ohne auftauche??*
> *ICH MUSS DIESE SCHALTUNG HABEN!!*


 
*Jepp, du bist der Oldschool Geek  Schäm dich *


----------



## Nightrider666 (2. März 2012)

ne ne da passiert nix 
in der Garage steht noch meine Bandit als Aufpasser 

und die Bikes stehen mal so in Reihenfolge, wie ich sie erstmal fahren werde


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und vor allem alleine schaltet und eben nicht in Konferenz



Das kommt noch dazu, unvorstellbar ... 

@Nightrider:Coole Bikes die Du da jetzt im Beschlag hast.


----------



## Nightrider666 (2. März 2012)

thx,
noch ne Frage
sind die Sun Ringle ok?
ich frag deshalb weil ich ja Ice Spiker oder so draufmachen will
also soll ich den LRS so lassen und neue Felgen für den Winter kaufen
oder soll ich die Winterreifen auf die Sun Ringle aufziehen
und dann bessere Felgen für die Sommerreifen kaufen


----------



## kubitix (2. März 2012)

hi,

nimm die Sunringle für den Winter.

Die XMB waren auf meinem Stereo auch drauf. Waren schlecht eingespeicht, gut läßt sich Korrigieren, nach ca. 3.000 Kilometer Felgenbruch am Hinterrad. Die Felge ist über 3 Speichenlöcher längs gerissen, an zwei weiteren Stellen der Felge zeigten sich beginnende Risse. Die Felge wurde durch meinen Dealer ersetzt, der RS trägt nun die nokian.

Stefan


----------



## Nightrider666 (2. März 2012)

oha
ja dann werd ich das auch so machen
das eilt ja noch nicht


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. März 2012)

Ja, wie schon Kubitix sagt. Ich kann mich seiner Empfehlung nur anschließen. Meine Frau und ich nutzen die auch nur noch für Ice Spiker. Die SunringelDingDong Teile sind echt schlecht (waren bei uns seriemäßig bei den AMS125 dabei).


----------



## buschhase (3. März 2012)

Rotz die Suns doch einfach durch und kauf dir dann neue.
Ich hatte bisher auf allen meinen Rädern Laufräder von Sun drauf und nie Probleme damit. Aber das ist wieder so ne Diskussion wie die Hayes-Geschichten und sämtliche andere Hexenjagden. Ich würd an deiner Stelle erstmal nichts kaufen und das Rad ein wenig einfahren. Das hilft mehr als 1000 neue Laufräder.

Ich bestreite hierbei nicht, dass es definitiv bessere Produkte als die von Sun gibt. Um das schonmal vorweg zu nehmen 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Nightrider666 (3. März 2012)

ja klar es eilt ja nicht wie gesagt
ich werd jetzt dann sowieso meistens mit dem AMS unterwegs sein
und dann erst vor dem nächsten Winter mal die Reifen wechseln
dann evt so Veltec V2 in Weiß, die ja hier immer gelobt werden, für die Sommerreifen nehmen

aber nachdem ich Heute mal ne kleine Runde mit dem Reaction gedreht hab,
war ich schon begeistert wie gut das Teil geht, bis auf die dünnen Formula-Scheiben, die auch wieder ein paar Töne von sich gaben
zwar bei weitem nicht so schlimm wie beim AMS, aber das wird das Erste sein, was ich austauschen werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (4. März 2012)

Nur mal so ne Frage in die Runde...Auf welcher Seite habt ihr eure Bremsen? also rechts-HR Links-VR? 

Is mir heute Nachmittag so aufgefallen^^ wäre doch sinnfoller die VR Bremse an die stärkere Hand zu montieren oder?


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. März 2012)

Beim bremsen sollte es eigentlich eher nicht auf die Kraft drauf ankommen


----------



## Nightrider666 (4. März 2012)

ich würd sagen das macht schon Sinn
weil wenn du mit der stärkeren Hand zu fest reingreifst
und das dann Vorne ist,
ist der Abflug schon vorprogrammiert


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. März 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Beim bremsen sollte es eigentlich eher nicht auf die Kraft drauf ankommen



Das sehe ich auch so. Die einzige Situation wo ich kraftvoll zupacke ist bei einer Vollbremsung. Dann aber bei beiden Bremsen und den Schwerpunkt muss man zusätzlich auch so tief wie möglich und nach hinten verlagern, sonst geht's über den Lenker. Wenn ich aber so bremsen muss, habe ich sowieso vorher im Straßenverkehr, auf dem Weg oder Trail gepennt und mich und die Geschwindigkeit nicht auf die  Gegebenheit angepasst. 

Ne, ne ... die Bremsen müssen schon so funktionieren, dass sie ohne großen Kraftaufwand bremsen udn vor allem zu dosieren sind.

Grüße aus Görsroth 

PS: Ich weiss nur, dass einige Kradfahrer die Bremsen tauschen, weil wohl bei den Krads HR links und VR rechts ist. Ob das aber wirklich so ist ? K.A.


----------



## Nightrider666 (4. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> PS: Ich weiss nur, dass einige Kradfahrer die Bremsen tauschen, weil wohl bei den Krads HR links und VR rechts ist. Ob das aber wirklich so ist ? K.A.



und wo ist dann die Kupplung


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2012)

ne ne beim Motorrad ist das viel komplizierter,

da sind HR und VR rechts


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*


kubitix schrieb:



			ne ne beim Motorrad ist das viel komplizierter,

da sind HR und VR rechts

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich habe bisher geglaubt, das einkreisige Bremssysteme nur am Panzer erlaubt ist, da nichts von außen das Bremssystem beeinträchtigen kann. (ein Beschuss mal ausgenommen)
Also früher, an der kleinen Suzi, wurde hinten mit dem Fusshebel rechts gebremst und vorne mit dem Handhebel, rechts.
Aber das ist schon über 20 Jahre her, genau wie mit dem Panzer...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Ich habe bisher geglaubt, das einkreisige Bremssysteme nur am Panzer erlaubt ist, da nichts von außen das Bremssystem beeinträchtigen kann. (ein Beschuss mal ausgenommen)
> *



Ja, wer weiß womit die rumfahren ...


----------



## Highwayman (4. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage in die Runde...Auf welcher Seite habt ihr eure Bremsen? also rechts-HR Links-VR?
> 
> Is mir heute Nachmittag so aufgefallen^^ wäre doch sinnfoller die VR Bremse an die stärkere Hand zu montieren oder?




Die Schalthebel für den Umwerfer hast du doch auch links, und für  hinten ist rechts. Glaub da würde man "über kreuz" ganz schön durch einander kommen... Links ist vorne, rechts ist hinten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (4. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> gut, dass es mathe und nicht deutsch ist
> 
> (sorry, aber der musste...)



schon beim auf ""antworten" klicken war mir SO klar, dass der spruc kommt..bzw ich habs mir auch selbst gedacht  aber egal. mathe war gut(fast ganzer abistoff) und nu kann man wieder sinnvolle dinge tun...

neue schuhe hab i... die "pussy-klick" greg minaar edition.. gestern zum ersten mal getestet  top!




IMG_1376 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

im hellen hoch... (dieses unnötige bild eigtl nur um mal diese komische panoramabildapp aufm handy auszuprobieren..)





IMG_1460 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


dämmerung runter und dann vor den letzten 100metern einfach mal an einer traumstelle ne halbe stunde hingesetzt!




IMG_1461 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr

zu erwähnen sei, dass das bild für 1. frei hand und 2. handy kamera gar nich sooo schlecht is! berg 2 und 3 folgten


----------



## Dämon__ (4. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Nur mal so ne Frage in die Runde...Auf welcher Seite habt ihr eure Bremsen? also rechts-HR Links-VR?
> 
> Is mir heute Nachmittag so aufgefallen^^ wäre doch sinnfoller die VR Bremse an die stärkere Hand zu montieren oder?



also ich kenne einige die es anders herum montiert haben weil Sie es am Motorrad auch so gewohnt sind rechts die Vorderradbremse zu bedienen.
Bau mal zum Spaß um und probiere mal, du wirst schnell merken ob das dir passt...


----------



## cytrax (4. März 2012)

Erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten 

Mir ist halt aufgefallen das es beim HR versetzen angenehmer für mich ist wenn die VR Bremse rechts wäre. 

Aaaach ich probiers einfach aus  wenns nicht gefällt (oder ich auf der Nase lande) bau ichs wieder um. Multitool sei dank is des ja unterwegs auch schnell gemacht^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die zahlreichen Antworten
> 
> Mir ist halt aufgefallen das es beim HR versetzen angenehmer für mich ist wenn die VR Bremse rechts wäre.



probier das.. aber obenstehendes?! weiso soll das ausgerechnet beim umsetzen angenehmer sein?!


----------



## Nightrider666 (4. März 2012)

nachdem es bei uns imo nicht grad ein Radfahrwetter hat
zieh ich mir zur Motivation mal wieder die Heckmair Route am TV rein

also wenn die Vorderradbremse auf der rechten Seite auf Teer noch geht,
würd ich das auf Schotter und bergab nicht probieren
auaaaaaa


----------



## Bocacanosa (4. März 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten:

Kann ich meine [FONT="]Rock Shox Revelation Race Air U-Turn 120 - 150 mm aus meinem 2010er AMS in einem 2010er Stereo-Rahmen verwenden?

Eigentlich geht es um alle Teile ausser der Dämpfer...???


[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (4. März 2012)

OK das mit der Bremse tauschen hat sich erledigt^^ war ne blöde idee


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*


Bocacanosa schrieb:



			Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten:

Kann ich meine [FONT="]Rock Shox Revelation Race Air U-Turn 120 - 150 mm aus meinem 2010er AMS in einem 2010er Stereo-Rahmen verwenden?

Eigentlich geht es um alle Teile ausser der Dämpfer...???


[/FONT]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wenn der Gabelschaft lang genug ist, sollte da nichts gegen sprechen.*


----------



## OIRAM (4. März 2012)

*


Bocacanosa schrieb:



			Mal ne Frage an die Spezialisten:
Eigentlich geht es um alle Teile ausser der Dämpfer...???
[/FONT]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das alles passt.
Die Achsstandarts könnten ander sein, die Sattelstütze einen geringeren Durchmesser haben und das Schaltauge, das wird höchst wahrscheinlich auch nichts.
Die Leitungslängen der Bremsen und Schaltung, wirst Du messen müssen.

Aber sonst, Antriebseinheit wirst Du übernehmen können und die Lenkzentrale auch.

Beim Steuerlager bin ich mir nicht sicher.*


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. März 2012)

Ich schreib mal hier weiter, statt in der Cubegallerie.

Es geht um folgendes:

Ich hab meinen Stereorahmen freigelegt, da ich auf vorübergehend auf Hardtail umgestiegen bin. Mit Sicherheit bekomm ich irgendwann wieder Lust auf Fully und bau das Stero wieder auf.

In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich überlegt, den Stereorahmen vom Eloxal befreien zu lassen und in Raw weiterzufahren. Daraufhin hatten schon einige ihre Bedenken geäußert.

Ich hatte es nicht extra erwähnt, aber Glasperlenstrahlen und klarlackieren wäre Bestandteil des Liftings.

Hatte schon mit einem Rahmenbehandler gesprochen, der meinte es wäre gar kein Problem, da der Oberflächenabtrag beim Glasperlenstrahlen sehr sehr gering wäre "und eher die Glasperlen zerspringen". 
Laut seiner Aussage ist allerdings klarlacken nicht zu empfehlen, da durch Steinschläge Aluminiumfraß entsteht. Wie ist das zu verstehen? Alu bildet doch eine Oxidschicht, die weitere Oxidation verhindert. Auch von Canyon gibt es 2012 mind. ein Bike in Raw. 

Wäre über fundierte Ratschläge oder echte Erfahrungen dankbar!

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Nightrider666 (4. März 2012)

wenn du sowas machst, mußt du mehr pflegen als fahren
ich hab an meinem moped die Felgen, Schwinge usw. hochglanzpoliert
das erfordert sehr viel Pflege, sonst hast Wasserflecken usw. drin
vom Salz ganz zu schweigen, das frißt dir Riefen rein, die nie wieder rausgehen, wenns nicht sofort abwäschst
ich denke mal das wird dann beim Fahrrad auch nicht anderst sein
Alu ist Alu


----------



## kubitix (4. März 2012)

hi Christian,

Aluminium bildet eine Oxidschicht, diese ist in der Regel dünner und nicht so dicht wie eine künstlich erzeugte Oxidschicht (Eloxal), schützt aber das Aluminium. Aber, sie bildet sich nicht so gleichmäßig aus und ist stark abhängig von Umwelteinflüssen wie z.B. Salzen, auch denen im Schweiß.

Sonst könnte man sich Eloxieren als Korrosionsschutz ja sparen.


----------



## fatz (4. März 2012)

@christian:
wenn raw dann ganz. bei den litevillern und alutechern fahren eine ganze menge in alunackt rum.
scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren, wenn man nicht grad salz drauflaesst und hin und wieder mal
mitm glitzi dran rumpoliert. n bissl politur mit hardwachs und gut is.
klarlacken wuerd ich bleiben lassen da frisst's unterm lack.


----------



## Bocacanosa (4. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das alles passt.
> Die Achsstandarts könnten ander sein, die Sattelstütze einen geringeren Durchmesser haben und das Schaltauge, das wird höchst wahrscheinlich auch nichts.
> ...



Danke für die Info.  Hab ich mir fast so gedacht. Wäre ja auch zu einfach gewesen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. März 2012)

Hmm hmm, danke euch schonmal für die Ratschläge!
Werd noch ein paar Mal drüber schlafen...


----------



## Friecke (5. März 2012)

VR Bremse rechts ist meiner Meinung nach überhaupt kein Problem und für mich als Moppetttreiber die bessere Alternative. Keine Lust da immer hin und her wechseln zu müssen. Ich fahre schon ewig so rum, aber natürlich jeder wie er mag ;-)

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2012)

Ferddisch  wurde doch kein Cube 





















Die Gabel ist nur geliehen, eine DTSwiss EXM130 ist auf dem Weg


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2012)

*Sehr fesch *

*Was wiegt es denn und wie war die Probefahrt und passt denn die Größe, es sieht so zierlich aus im Vergleich zum Nico?*


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2012)

uups, vergessen zu wiegen


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2012)

Dann renn schnell wieder runter in die Garage, das ist schließlich wichtig


----------



## mzaskar (5. März 2012)

12,4 kg mit Rücklicht und Tacho  damit knapp 4 kg leichter als das Helius ..... wirkt aber auch zerbrechlicher


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2012)

Sauber 
Das dürften drei Kilo weniger sein als beim Helius, oder?


----------



## blutbuche (5. März 2012)

schönes speedfox !  !!


----------



## Bike-Werner (6. März 2012)

Schickes Bike ! BMC ist einfach eine feine Sache.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. März 2012)

> Die Gabel ist nur geliehen, eine DTSwiss EXM130 ist auf dem Weg


Stefan ist schön geworden und die DTSwiss ist auch top vor allem im Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (6. März 2012)

erst jetzt gelesen...


Andi 3001 schrieb:


> aber egal. mathe war gut(fast ganzer abistoff)


was treibst denn jetzt eigentlich? studieren? 


> zu erwähnen sei, dass das bild für 1. frei hand und 2. handy kamera gar nich sooo schlecht is! berg 2 und 3 folgten


ned schlecht schon, aber gut isse auch ned. mit einer gscheiten cam waer's ein richtig
fettes bild. ok ok, ich bin da vielleicht etwas anspruchsvoll und schlepp deswegen auch 
immer die fette gh1 mit mir rum.


----------



## fatz (6. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> 12,4 kg mit Rücklicht und Tacho  damit knapp 4 kg leichter als das Helius ..... wirkt aber auch zerbrechlicher



das macht jetzt beim gesammtsystemgewicht geschaetzt satte 3.5% unterschied


duck und weg...................


----------



## dusi__ (6. März 2012)




----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> das macht jetzt beim gesammtsystemgewicht geschaetzt satte 3.5% unterschied
> 
> 
> duck und weg...................


 

pah ,.....3.65 mindestens


----------



## buschhase (6. März 2012)

Und 3.65 sind immerhin eigtl. 4%! 
Das Grün an den vereinzelten Stellen gefällt mir sehr gut.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2012)

naja, mit dem neuen Bike kann ich ja auf dem tägl. weg zur Arbeit wieder mehr am Gesamtgewicht feilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (6. März 2012)

ok ok. ich sag ja schon nix mehr.

ist halt nur so, dass meistens die leut am gewicht ihres rads rummachen, die deutlich
mehr potential im biotuning haetten.


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2012)

Biketunning macht aber mehr Spass als Bodytunning 

Bodytunning hier meint Gewichtsreduktion


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2012)

@ Fatz

bist du eigentlich noch zufrieden mit dem LV?


----------



## fatz (6. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> bist du eigentlich noch zufrieden mit dem LV?


ja. definitiv. vor allem seit ich den selber angepassten monarch 4.2hv drin hab. damit isses
noch ein bissl weicher, wenn auch keine trailsaenfte, aber ganz gut fuer eher langsames 
technisches zeug. gewicht ist mit gut 14kg trotz kugelsicherem aufbau mehr als OK.


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2012)

Tönt gut  

Bin mit meinem Nic auch mehr als zufrieden  

Das BMC ist für die Arbeit und Fitness


----------



## Dämon__ (6. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Tönt gut
> 
> Bin mit meinem Nic auch mehr als zufrieden
> 
> Das BMC ist für die Arbeit und Fitness



Jetzt hör mal auf mit dem rum Geprolle hier und mach lieber mal ein paar Bilder...


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2012)

Hier ist gerade wieder Winter 



da bleib ich schön zu Hasue 


PS: in ein paar Wochen (so ca 2) bin ich wieder im Saarland, vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer kleine Tour für die langsamen und unfit'en Biker


----------



## Dämon__ (6. März 2012)

können wir gerne machen, bin selber noch nicht ganz fit, bekomme diesen schei...Husten nicht in den Griff


----------



## Bocacanosa (6. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ps: In ein paar wochen (so ca 2) bin ich wieder im saarland, vielleicht klappt es ja mit einer kleine tour für die langsamen und unfit'en biker





dämon schrieb:


> können wir gerne machen, bin selber noch nicht ganz fit, bekomme diesen schei...husten nicht in den griff





*handheb*

...


----------



## cytrax (6. März 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> können wir gerne machen, bin selber noch nicht ganz fit, bekomme diesen schei...Husten nicht in den Griff




Nach 2 Tagen war meiner weg dank:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (7. März 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> können wir gerne machen, bin selber noch nicht ganz fit, bekomme diesen schei...Husten nicht in den Griff



Hey, gute Besserung. Wart' ab, in 2 Wochen bist Du wieder voll fit.


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Erste zweirädrige Fahrt zur Arbeit mit Blacky 













upps, leider war de Fingerirgendwie im Bild


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2012)

..hat ein sehr langes steuerrohr , das fox , oder scheint das nur so ? was haste da vorn´am rahmen für ein schwarzes "gebammsel" ??  greez , k.p.s. schwarze kurbel käm´gut ...


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Das Steuerrohr hat ungefähr AMS 125 (M) Länge. 

Das Gebamsel ist der Akku für's Lupinchen am Lenker  

Ach mit der Kurbel, ich bin nicht so der Ton in Ton Mensch  und die hatte ich noch


----------



## Boshard (7. März 2012)

Welche Lupine Lampe hast du den??
Der Akkt ist mir gleich aufgefallen 

ich hab die Tesla 5

Sau geil das teil


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Ich habe eine Tesla und eine Wilma wenn es mal Dunkel wird  und für den Balkon habe ich noch eine Pasubio


----------



## blutbuche (7. März 2012)

die wilma ist echt erste sahne , find´ich . halt schweineteuer , das teil ..


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2012)

Hält aber ein Leben  

Meine Pasubio is mittlerweile 10 (??) Jahre alt und leuchtet immer noch, selbst der NiMH akku funzt noch. 

Investition in Lupine lohnt auch, da alles kompatible bleibt egal welches Lampenmodell oder Akkutyp


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> erst jetzt gelesen...
> 
> was treibst denn jetzt eigentlich? studieren?



ich hab mich obwohl ich mich schon beworben hatte, etc, dazu entschieden keinelust zu haben bis zur rente direkt in die knechtschaft zu gehen. insofern schieb ich wohl n work and travel zamm mit bestem freund und bester freundin ein. heisst i werd wohl ab herbst rum n paar monate in australien zu finden sein  und wenn ich wieder komm kann ich immer noch meinen studiumskruscht machen...bin dann ja schon sagenhafte 19 , was immer noch im schnitt 2 jahre jünger is als der durchschnittsstudent der letzten jahre. richtung? hm schau mer mal.. was ingenieuriges wirds wohl..




fatz schrieb:


> ned schlecht schon, aber gut isse auch ned. mit einer gscheiten cam waer's ein richtig
> fettes bild. ok ok, ich bin da vielleicht etwas anspruchsvoll und schlepp deswegen auch
> immer die fette gh1 mit mir rum.



joaa.. seh ich ja in der regel auch so. aber da in der rheinebene der scheiss dunst lag wären keine gscheiden fotos rausgekommen...zumindest nicht an den stellen, wo ich eigtl. fotografieren wollte. daher hab ich die eos ned mitgeschleppt...und wie gsagt...für son überflüssiges handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (7. März 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ingenieuriges wirds wohl..



Schiffstechnik! Schiffstechnik!  Wir suchen immer Leute!

Zum Work&Travel: Ihr solltet auf jeden Fall überlegen Neuseeland und Thailand/Vietnam einzubauen, wenn ihr schon da unten seid. Wenn nicht wäre das ein echter Verlust an Landschaft und Kulturen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. März 2012)

neuseeland is schon für nen mittelkurzen zeitraum eingeplant; vietnam nicht. aber hey..wenn dus so siehst:arabischen emirate, indonesien, philippinen (die wir zwei drei wochen besuchen),indien etc. liegt auch alles aufm weg..insofern australien, neuseeland etwas und kurz philippinen stehen soweit mal fest..

und schiffstechnik? naa.. muss mich schon n bissl interessieren  sachen wie umwelttechnik, nano, fahrzeug und wirtschaft in verbindung mit ing. stehen eher auf der liste.


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. März 2012)

*Heute am Hohen Göll bei Neuschnee*
*Wahnsinn was für ein Pulverschnee





























am Gasthof spielte dann noch die Musi auf...Was will man mehr 



Stress gezeichnet.





*


----------



## buschhase (7. März 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und schiffstechnik? naa.. muss mich schon n bissl interessieren  sachen wie umwelttechnik, nano, fahrzeug und wirtschaft in verbindung mit ing. stehen eher auf der liste.



Also Wirtschafts.ingwesen in Richtung Mechanik/Mechatronik. Würd glaube nicht rein in die Fahrzeugtechnik gehen. Das machen zuviele. Mit Mechanik/Robotik/Automatisierungstechnik ist man da breiter aufgestellt. Aber das hat ja noch massig Zeit dann. Aber auf jeden Fall ein guter Weg  Und mit der Uni Heidelberg hast ja auch ne gute Adresse vor der Tür.

Gruß
Nico

@Ostwandlager: Das macht mal einfach nur neidisch!


----------



## Cortina (7. März 2012)

*Weiß eigentlich jemand was mit Ostwandlager los ist  und wieso läd mein Browser keine Bilder 

Klaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaus ich......komm Du mir in die Finger 

Wir haben hier knapp 20 Grad und dann sowas....träum....*


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. März 2012)

*och 20° in der Sonne an der Hauswand, da halten wir mit*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (7. März 2012)

@Zaskar: Schönes Speedfox. Mit dem Geschoss bist Du die Berge so schnell nuff wie runner  Viel Spaß damit und immer ne handbreit Trail unterm Reifen  ...

@Klaus: So gestresst möchte ich auch mal sein . Super Bilder ... und geb's dem Guido nur ordentlich feste.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. März 2012)

Allerorten freut man sich (mehr oder weniger auskuriert) auf den Frühling.
Und dann wieder Schnee... 
Ich hab es. 

Wer das erste Frühlingsbild mit blühenden Krokanten (alternativ gehen auch Krokusse) im Sonnenschein postet - bekommt die hier schon etablierte Tüte Gummibärchen!  (zu sehen)

Wer dagegen das letzte Winter-Foto (Schnee)  postet (zählt ab jetzt - Klaus ist raus) gewinnt ein Baumarkt-Rad,
Mit dem Einlösen des Gewinnes verpflichtet sich der Glückliche automatisch, auch 
ausschließlich dieses Bike für mindestens 5 Jahre zu nutzen. 
Viel Glück!


----------



## eltrash (8. März 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> Ok, ich danke Euch erstmal. Auf dem 22er fühlte ich mich wohler. Ins Gelände geht es evtl. 3x im Jahr, aber auch da eher auf befestigten Rad-/Wanderwegen (Harz) und alles mit Bedacht. Achja, mein altes Rad war ein 53cm KTM, das entspricht ja genau 21". Damit kam ich super klar, bis es mir diese Woche geklaut wurde. Also wird es das 22er.



Hallo, seit gestern hab ich nun das 22" Cube. Nun bin ich mir aber gar nicht mehr so sicher, ob 22" die richtige Größe für mich ist. Durch den 115er Vorbau in Kombination mit dem breiten 67er Lenker und der abgewinkelten Sattelstütze, kommt es mir wirklich sehr groß vor. Auch durch die 100er Federgabel ist der Radstand bestimmt etwas größer als mit der 80er meines alten Bikes.  (von Schnellspanner zu Schnellspanner habe ich 111cm gemessen.) 

Bei meinem alten Bike war eine 80er Federgabel, ein 100er Vorbau, ein 63er Lenker und eine gerade Sattelstütze. Rahmenhöhe war wie gesagt 53cm.

Bei der momentanen Sattelhöhe (wie im Foto zu sehen) sind meine Beine komplett durchgestreckt. Fahrgefühl ist ehrlich gesagt wie ein LKW  Beim Radhändler habe ich leider nur eine Sitzprobe gemacht und keine Probefahrt. Ich denke, das war ein Fehler.


----------



## Dave-o (8. März 2012)

Hi eltrash, Du hast beim Vorbau ja noch recht viel Spiel, da würde ich erstmal gegen einen 90er tauschen und den auch evtl. adersrum montieren. (also nach unten geneigt) 
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/9716_14328_f.jpg

Und ebenfalls nach einer Sattelstütze schauen, die etwas direkter Klemmt, also ohne Den Klemmbereich zustark hinter das Stützrohr zu verlegen. 
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...balt-2-Sattelstuetze-ohne-Setback::23892.html
Ausserdem fühlen sich neue Räder immer erstmal seltsam an finde ich, also ich muss meistens erst ne Zeit warm werden bis ich mich 100% darauf eingestellt hab bzw. das Verhalten des Rades kennengelernt hab. Das wird schon^^

Sonst ist die Pappe ja noch dran, wenn du dem Verkäufer schöne Augen machst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gibts ja vielleicht noch ne chance


----------



## eltrash (8. März 2012)

@Dave-o, danke erstmal für die Tipps, aber den Vorbau anders herum montieren kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Die andere Ideen könnte man zwar umsetzen, aber bevor ich das angehe, werde ich morgen nochmal zum Freundlichen und das 20" probieren. Ich saß ja schonmal drauf und es kam mir relativ klein vor. Aber ob es zu klein ist, muss ich nochmal genau feststellen. Das 22er ist mir meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall zu groß. Oje, ich "freue" mich schon, das Rad wieder versandfertig zu machen und es zurück zu schicken, ich hab es im Online-Shop gekauft.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. März 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> ....Das 22er ist mir meines Erachtens auf jeden Fall zu groß.....


 
 Das lässt sich relativ leicht feststellen:
http://www.fahrrad.de/rahmenberechnung.html

Btw: 
Wenn ich das Foto sehe denke ich das eigentlich nicht!
Zumal Du schreibst, dass Deine Beine bei der derzeitigen Sattel-Einstellung gerade & durchgedrückt sind. Also müsste der Sattel u. U, sogar noch etwas runter - und dann glaube ich eher, dass ein 20" wieder zu klein wäre. Du sagst es ja auch schon ansatzweise selbst!
Der Gang zum Freundlichen kann ja trotzdem nie schaden - im Zweifel (oder bei errechneten Zwischengrößen) würde man sicher lieber die Nummer kleiner nehmen. (sportliche Fahrweise)
Aber wie gesagt - nach dem Foto.....  denke ich eher - 
einfach ganz kurzen Vorbau ran (muss auch nicht nach unten) - 
und es sollte eigentlich passen. 
Und es muss auch gar nicht sooo teuer sein - nur mal so als ein Beispiel:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...omp-a-head-st-fr01-alu-freeride-60/14623.html

Aber letztlich Deine Entscheidung!


----------



## nen (8. März 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Heute am Hohen Göll bei Neuschnee*
> *Wahnsinn was für ein Pulverschnee
> 
> *


Och Mensch Osti, jetzt schon doch mal den armen Guido 






Ich finde das echt nicht fair von dir 





Schäm dich!





Klasse Fotos Klaus 


spurhalter schrieb:


> Allerorten freut man sich (mehr oder weniger auskuriert) auf den Frühling.
> Und dann wieder Schnee...


Also im Moment ist es doch perfekt. Letztes Wochenende bei 15 Grad mitm Radl schon auf 1000m möglich, dazwischen mal wieder in der Höhe im Neuschnee touren, der ja heute auch wieder Nachschub bekommt 
Danach 6 Tage im zweistelligen Plusbereich und somit ideal für biken, Pulver und später Firn. Frühling ist doch was schönes


----------



## dusi__ (8. März 2012)




----------



## Ostwandlager (8. März 2012)

*genau @Nen*


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (8. März 2012)

eltrash schrieb:


> Hallo, seit gestern hab ich nun das 22" Cube. Nun bin ich mir aber gar nicht mehr so sicher, ob 22" die richtige Größe für mich ist....


Hi,

du hast doch vor ein paar Wochen hier im Thema wegen der Größe gefragt, richtig?
Da hattest du doch gesagt, du hast eine 91 cm Schrittlänge. Ich versteh dann gerade nicht, weshalb der Sattel beim 22"-MTB bei dir so weit drinnen ist. Ich hab eigentlich eine Schrittlänge von 85 - 88 cm (komme da nie auf denselben passenden Wert) und bei mir ist der Sattel min 2 cm weiter draußen (steht ziemlich genau auf der Markierung "06"). 
Ist das meine persönliche Vorliebe, mit recht ausgestreckten Beinen zu treten? 

Was ich definitiv empfehlen kann, wie bereits erwähnt: eine gerade Sattelstütze ohne Versatz. Die Cube-Stütze ist um 35 mm nach hinten versetzt, da bin ich mit dem Knielot immer hinter der Pedalachse gewesen.

Aber klar, wenn du dich mit dem Rahmen nicht wohlfühlst, solltest du mal die Nummer kleiner probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eltrash (8. März 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> du hast doch vor ein paar Wochen hier im Thema wegen der Größe gefragt, richtig?
> Da hattest du doch gesagt, du hast eine 91 cm Schrittlänge.



Ja genau, das war ich und die 91er Schrittlänge habe ich mehrfach gemessen, einmal beim Freundlichen mit so einem speziellen "Bock" und dann zu Hause mit der Wasserwaagen-Methode in den Schritt drücken. Beides mal 91 cm. Die Sattelstütze steht momentan auf 8, am liebsten würde ich sie auf 9 stellen (also noch 1cm tiefer). Bei 8 sind meine Beine komplett durchgestreckt. Wenn ich mich vor dem Sattel auf den Boden stelle, spüre ich das Oberrohr schon leicht zwischen den Beinen, bewege ich mich vor zum Lenker , klemme ich mir was bestimmtes ein  ...aber nur direkt am Lenker, weil da das Oberrohr am höchsten ist.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (8. März 2012)

Direkt am Lenker kann ich noch bequem überm Oberrohr stehen, sind noch ein paar mm Luft. Und um mit durchgestreckten Beinen zu radeln, muss ich die Sattelstütze schon auf die 5er-Markierung ausziehen. Dann hab ich wohl definitiv eine Schrittlänge von 93 cm oder sowas. 

Da würde ich dir wirklich den 20"-Rahmen empfehlen.


----------



## Cortina (8. März 2012)

*Ihr seid BEIDE fällig *

BTW....nächste Woche Urlaub, es geht an den Lago um die Saison zu eröffnen 

Wir werden viele Fotos machen und keine posten, versprochen


----------



## kubitix (8. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wir werden viele Fotos machen und keine posten, versprochen



Genau Morgen 1300 abfahrt, zunächst nach Nesselwang und dann LAGO,

Montag 19°C, Dienstag 19°C, Mittw.................19°C, DoFRSASO,

Rischtisch 19 äh 20°C

Sonne, Biken, Vino, Gelato, Pizza, Pasta, Corretto, Carne Salada, Biken und wieder von vorne.


PS: Edit Wildweibchen Aperoooooooollllllllll Spriiiiiiitzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2012)

Ich nehme auch den Spritz  und das Gelato


----------



## dusi__ (8. März 2012)

Bin ich nurnoch noch hier um mich aufzuregen?  Neid ist mit euch.


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2012)

Dumm gelaufen


----------



## kubitix (8. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> Bin ich nurnoch noch hier um mich aufzuregen



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48SEeTd-PYc"]Ausrasten und Aufregen      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## jan84 (9. März 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> [...] was immer noch im schnitt 2 jahre jünger is als der durchschnittsstudent der letzten jahre. richtung? hm schau mer mal.. was ingenieuriges wirds wohl..
> [...]



Da kann ich nur von abraten, man kommt gaaaaarnicht zum Biken... ähhh... ja... *hust*... ich muss weg... aufs Rad... . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (9. März 2012)

Morgen geht's an die Updates. 

Wollte nur mal fragen, hat einer von euch schonmal vorne einen Muddy Mary auf dem XMS(AMS) gehabt?


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. März 2012)

Und ich bin schon wieder in Gips 
Dieses Mal ist es die Elle/Speiche.
Zum Glück ist dem Cube nix passiert.


----------



## Friecke (9. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Und ich bin schon wieder in Gips


 

Hast Du schon mal über Schach oder Halma nachgedacht...

Gute Besserung


----------



## buschhase (9. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Und ich bin schon wieder in Gips
> Dieses Mal ist es die Elle/Speiche.
> Zum Glück ist dem Cube nix passiert.




Photo or it did not happen!


----------



## jan84 (9. März 2012)

Fahrstil überdenken ?


----------



## Zyran (9. März 2012)

Calcium Tabletten, dann halten die Knochen länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. März 2012)

Kleiner Unterschied:








gegenüber


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. März 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Photo or it did not happen!



Ja oke aber net jetzt.

@jan84
Nö. Die Gabel ist mir weggeknickt (zur Seite), weil der Vorbau 
anscheinend nicht richtig fest war. Und das dann halt bei einem Endo.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. März 2012)

@bikestarr = Gute Genesung! Und wer den Schaden hat......
Also hör nicht so genau hin.

ostwandlager & nen sind also derzeit uneins darüber, wer in den Baumarkt gehen muss. Aber nur zur Erinnerung, das Teil bekommt dann locker bei mzaskar vorne ´ne "2" an der Waage. 

Capt. Kubitix -  Werte, aber es wird langsam auch im Osten zweistellig! Sieht aus, als wäre das Gröbste vorbei.


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @bikestarr = Gute Genesung!



Danke


----------



## Cortina (9. März 2012)

Auch von mir Gute Besserung 

@Lukas, Gabel ist von Toxo zurück, pünktlich zum Lago 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. März 2012)

@Bikestar: gute Besserung

@Guido: Viel Spaß am Lago...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## mtblukas (9. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Auch von mir Gute Besserung
> 
> @Lukas, Gabel ist von Toxo zurück, pünktlich zum Lago
> 
> ...



Ich hab denen eine Mail geschrieben und sie haben gemeint am Montag krieg ich meine Zahlungsbestätigung  dann noch überweisen und schon kann ich wieder biken


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> pünktlich zum Lago



Neid ....


----------



## OIRAM (10. März 2012)

*@Bikestar: 
gute Besserung

@Guido: 
Viel Spaß am Lago...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## OIRAM (10. März 2012)

*Ich hab jetzt die Funktion "Bilder auf Webseite zeigen", wegen Ostwandlager und nen, deaktiviert. 
Ich bin es jetz leid... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (10. März 2012)

Danke @all


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2012)

Ach, Lago di Garda wird völlig überwertet


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Hey 

Wer bremst von euch alles mit swissstop?


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur von abraten, man kommt gaaaaarnicht zum Biken... ähhh... ja... *hust*... ich muss weg... aufs Rad... .
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



 jaja du typ!


----------



## Bike-Werner (10. März 2012)

Warum fragst du wegen Swisstop ?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (10. März 2012)

Nur so. 
Wollte mal wissen, mit welchen Belägen ihr die besten Ergebnisse erzielt.


----------



## kubitix (10. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ach, Lago di Garda wird völlig überwertet



genau wer braucht schon sowas:




ich, ich, ich, ich, ich, ich, ich, ich, ich, ich, ich, ich,




ab Morgen gibt´s dann vielleicht auch "rischtische" Bikebilder

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2012)

Ach, ist doch viele schöner vor der (fast) eigenen Haustüre  





leider nur schemenhaft zu sehen Pilatus, Rigi, Wildspitz (vrnl)


----------



## sepalot (10. März 2012)

wirklich, wer braucht schon so an lago - ist ja net mal schön da 






​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian93 (10. März 2012)

> Nö. Die Gabel ist mir weggeknickt (zur Seite), weil der Vorbau
> anscheinend nicht richtig fest war. Und das dann halt bei einem Endo.


Gute Besserung, ab und zu sollte man die Schrauben am Bike auch mal kontrollieren  Damit der Lenker sich am Gabelschaft verdreht müssen die Schrauben schon ziehlich locker sein...


----------



## Cortina (10. März 2012)

Stimmt der Lago wird vollkommen überbewertet, wen interessiert schon das ganze Wasser 

Wir sind ja auch nur geil auf die ganzen Trails die's da hat und die 20 Grad, unsere Freunde, Iuri, Carne Salada, Camping, Sommer Sonne Sonnenschein und und und.......

Danke für die Grüße und Saluti zurück aus bella Italia 

Guido

PS: freu mich aber auch aufs Cube Treffen und hoffe dieses Mal den einen oder andern noch persönlich kennzulernen, nicht war Mario, Spuri, LittleBoomer, Sepi, Stefan, Bikestarr...............


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. März 2012)

Ach Guido, grüß mal ganz lieb den Iuri von Tina und mir .


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2012)

Auf jedenfalls wünsche euch viel Spass am Lago


----------



## buschhase (10. März 2012)

Ja, da wäre ich jetzt auch gerne *träum*

War von euch eigtl. schonmal jmd am Flowtrail in Stromberg? Wir wollten Anfang bis Mitte April mal dort vorbeischaun. Die Videos, die ich bisher gesehen habe, sahen recht nett aus.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. März 2012)

*ja mei gestern eine schwere entscheidung  Bestes Bikewetter in München oder noch mal Skitour bei besten Verhältnissen im Karwendel?  Biken kann ich immer noch...

















*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (11. März 2012)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, ab und zu sollte man die Schrauben am Bike auch mal kontrollieren  Damit der Lenker sich am Gabelschaft verdreht müssen die Schrauben schon ziehlich locker sein...



Danke 

Das werde ich jetzt mal öfters tun.


----------



## jan84 (11. März 2012)

Als Kontra zu den Winterbildern, letztes Wochenende bei 23°, mein Rad in Frauenhand...





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Nightrider666 (11. März 2012)

Habt ihr auch Navis an euren Bikes
ich frag deshalb weil ich mir auch eins kaufen will

hab zwar verschiedene Apps wie Scout...auf meinem Android Handy laufen
was auch nicht schlecht ist, aber.......

mir wäre ein Garmin Edge 800 oder VDO GP7 oder sowas lieber

oder bringt mir das keine Vorteile zum Android


----------



## buschhase (11. März 2012)

Hab keine Ahnung wie gut die Sachen für Android usw sind, aber wir haben, wenn wir neue Gegenden erkunden immer eins dabei, auf dem dann die entsprechende Free-Karte samt allen Trails/Downhills/etc eingetragen sind. Der Name von der Seite fällt mir grad nicht ein, da ich nicht der Navi-Mann bin bzw. meins meistens im Rucksack liegt. 

Ist aber ungmein nützlich, da man so Sachen findet, die nicht direkt einsehbar sind usw. Und ja, es ist keine gekaufte Karte, sondern alles mit Freeware.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Nightrider666 (11. März 2012)

ja genau das ist das Problem
wenn ich in fremden Wäldern unterwegs bin, war oft schon der Weg aus
und ich mußte das Bike tragen
das funktioniert jetzt mit dem Scout und Topokarten einwandfrei,
aber das Handy ist eben in der Tasche und ich muß es immer rausholen und schauen wo ich grad bin
darum wollt ich eben so ein Biketeil an den Lenker machen
um immer im Bilde zu sein 

oder die Tracks, die es zum download gibt sind dann in einem Format,
das nur auf dem Edge oder GP7 läuft.....


----------



## austriacarp (11. März 2012)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Navis an euren Bikes
> ich frag deshalb weil ich mir auch eins kaufen will
> 
> hab zwar verschiedene Apps wie Scout...auf meinem Android Handy laufen
> ...


Ich habe seit 3 Jahren das Edge 705 immer am Bike wenn ich unterwegs wo ich mich nicht auskenne. Einfach genial die Topo Karten


----------



## cytrax (11. März 2012)

Das edge 800 is ja nur ein Trainingscomputer. Guido hat mit das etrex30 vorgeschlagen das er auch selber fährt. Er muss es ja wissen, er arbeitet ja mit den Dingern 

http://www1.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2895827_-etrex-30-garmin.html


----------



## Nightrider666 (11. März 2012)

2,2" ist zu klein für meine Augen 
und ist eher für Fußgänger, wie ich gelesen hab

mein LG hat 4" das ist genau richtig
aber ich kann halt keine RichTracks usw importieren
und es gibt keine vernünftige Halterung fürs Bike

das 705 schaut auch gut aus, ist wohl der Vorgänger vom 800er

und in DLG hab ich ich mich auch schon mal verfahren 
so zwischen Finningen und Lutzingen


----------



## cytrax (11. März 2012)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> und in DLG hab ich ich mich auch schon mal verfahren
> so zwischen Finningen und Lutzingen



Ja geil  hab Verwandschaft in Lutzingen und bin öfter mal aufm Goldberg. Jo das mitm verfahren kenn ich^^ bis man schaut steht man in der Pampa und weiß nimmer wohin


----------



## kubitix (11. März 2012)

Wildweibchen hat ein Oregon 450 und ich ein GpsMap 62s, wenn man sich mal an die Garmin eigene Bedienung gewöhnt hat funzt das Prima. Vorteil für uns, beide haben die gleiche Halterung und ich kann sie auch auf dem MotoBike nutzen.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (11. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Das edge 800 is ja nur ein Trainingscomputer. Guido hat mit das etrex30 vorgeschlagen das er auch selber fährt. Er muss es ja wissen, er arbeitet ja mit den Dingern
> 
> http://www1.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2895827_-etrex-30-garmin.html


Das das 800 nur ein Traningscomputer ist glaube ich fast nicht da es ja der nachfolger vom 705 ist soviel ich weiß und das 705 ist Trainingscomputer und Navi und als ich es gekauft habe war es um einiges besser als das e-trex von meinen Kollegen ist  aber schon 3 Jahre her


----------



## Nightrider666 (11. März 2012)

denk ich auch

_Optimieren Sie Ihre Fahrt mit dem Edge® 800, dem ersten  GPS-Fahrradcomputer mit Touchscreen. Der Edge 800 bietet Funktionen für  Navigation und Leistungsüberwachung und ist dadurch hervorragend für  Touren, die Fahrt zur Arbeit, den professionellen Radsport und  Mountainbiken geeignet. Es umfasst eine integrierte Basiskarte und hält  Distanz, Geschwindigkeit, Position sowie Aufstieg und Abstieg fest.  Verwenden Sie das Gerät mit einem ANT+-Herzfrequenzsensor (nicht im  Lieferumfang enthalten), einem Geschwindigkeits- und Trittfrequenzsensor  (nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten) oder einem kompatiblen  Leistungsmesser (nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten), und erstellen Sie  eine genaue Analyse Ihrer Fahrradtour. _


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. März 2012)

Also ich bin begeistert von meinem Dakota 20 für 220 Euronen und finde ich benötige nicht mehr. Dann noch die openmtbmap drauf und fertig.

Grüße

LittleBoomer

@Guido: Wenn es bei dem Termin bleibt, bin ich dabei. Wenn der auf Rang 2 noch zum überholen ansetzt, klappts wegen Urlaub nicht.

Da fällt mir ein, Ostern und Vortreffen ist ja bald.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. März 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, Ostern und Vortreffen ist ja bald.....
> 
> Grüße
> 
> LittleBoomer


Bingo, nimmt das denn einer in die Hand ?


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2012)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch Navis an euren Bikes
> ich frag deshalb weil ich mir auch eins kaufen will
> 
> hab zwar verschiedene Apps wie Scout...auf meinem Android Handy laufen
> ...


 
Ich lasse mich seit einem Jahr vom Edge 800 durch die Landschaft navigieren. Und ich  ihn.


----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2012)

Kannst dich ja mal hier durch lesen. Da werden bestimmt alle deine Fragen beantwortet


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. März 2012)

Hi!

Kann mir jemand einen guten Dachgepäckträger empfehlen?

Außerdem hätte ich gerne gewusst, ob ich meinen Stereo Rahmen
einfach gegen einen Fritzz tauschen kann. Wenn müsste dann auch 
ein 210er dämpfer her, und evtl. eine neue Stütze. Federgabel auch.
Habe nur mal drüber nachgedacht.

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Nightrider666 (11. März 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja mal hier durch lesen. Da werden bestimmt alle deine Fragen beantwortet



ok thx
werd mich da mal durcharbeiten


----------



## OIRAM (11. März 2012)

*Also ich hab mich für die Handy Variante als Navilösung entschieden.
Bis jetzt noch alles in der Ausprobierphase.
Hardware: Samsung Galaxy Xcover (Stoßgeschützt und Wasserdicht)
Software: Oruxmaps
Internetportal: gpsies.com u.a.
Man kann aus verschiedensten Onlinekarten, sehr detaillierte Offlinekarten erstellen, Strecken aufzeichnen, Tracks und Routen nachfahren, änderen und noch mehr andere anwendungen, welche ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe.
Ist alles Freeware.





Schönen Gruss, Mario

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (11. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen guten Dachgepäckträger empfehlen?



Von Dachgepäckträgern habe ich nicht soviel Ahnung, aber ich bevorzuge auch eher die Variante für auf eine Anhängerkupplung. Also die Träger für hinten dran. Wir haben da einen von Thule glaube ich. Welchen genau habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung.
Du bzw. deine Eltern sollten beim Kauf nur darauf achten wie und wo die Klauen vom Träger angreifen, wie gut man sie dosieren kann (um Dellen, Risse zu vermeiden) und ob Reifen von MTBs in die Schienen passen. Aber ich denke, dass es hier Menschen geben dürfte, die dir da bessere Infos geben können.

Gruß
Nico

edit: Nochmal die Frage. Schonmal jmd in Stromberg aufm Flowtrail gewesen und kann dazu was erzählen?


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. März 2012)

Danke!

Wir haben aber leider keine Anhängerkupplung, sodass wir die Räder aufs dach packen müssen.


----------



## OIRAM (11. März 2012)

*


BIKESTARR schrieb:



			Hi!
Kann mir jemand einen guten Dachgepäckträger empfehlen?
Gruß
Bikestarr
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Wir haben den hier:
http://www.thule.de/de-DE/DE/Products/Bike-Carriers/RoofCarriers/Thule-ProRide*591

Aber noch nie das MTB drauf gehabt, nur unsere normalen Familieräder.

Solltes dich aber, wenn es um Dein Stereo geht, eher für diesen entscheiden:
http://www.thule.de/de-DE/DE/Products/Bike-Carriers/RoofCarriers/Thule-OutRide*561

Warum...?...
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...port-my-cube-bike-on-the-roof-rack-of-my-car/

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Nightrider666 (11. März 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Also ich hab mich für die Handy Variante als Navilösung entschieden.
> Bis jetzt noch alles in der Ausprobierphase.
> Hardware: Samsung Galaxy Xcover (Stoßgeschützt und Wasserdicht)
> Software: Oruxmaps
> ...



dass wär natürlich die günstigste Lösung
da ich unter Anderem schon Scout mit Topokarten bis nach Südtirol auf meinem LG hab
aber mit der Halterung für den Lenker haperts halt

wie hast du deins denn festgemacht


----------



## OIRAM (11. März 2012)

*


Nightrider666 schrieb:



			dass wär natürlich die günstigste Lösung
da ich unter Anderem schon Scout mit Topokarten bis nach Südtirol auf meinem LG hab
aber mit der Halterung für den Lenker haperts halt

wie hast du deins denn festgemacht
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hab mir sowas hier gekauft:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hard-Rubber-..._PDA_Taschen_Schutzhüllen&hash=item35b8884c83

Und von hinten hab ich einen B&M IxonIQ Lampenhalter etwas Modifiziert, und mit Kunststoffkleber und ner kleinen Schraube montiert.
Hat auch heute in schwererem Gelände sehr sicher gehalten.

Wie schon geschrieben, mein Handy ist Stoßsicher und Wasserdicht.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Nightrider666 (11. März 2012)

gute Idee
ich hab noch einen Ersatzhalter von meinem Phillips LED Bike Light rumliegen
vlt kann ich den mißbrauchen für den Zweck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (11. März 2012)

Mario, könntest du bitte mal ein Bild von der Halterung machen?
Wäre sehr dran interessiert, da ich mir was ähnliches für mein Handy vorstellen könnte.


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. März 2012)

Mario: Sieht gut aus mit dem Galaxy, nur ein wenig exponiert falls es Dich mal niederhaut ... aber Dein Vorbau so kurz, da wird er auch nicht hinpassen, oder ? Ich pack mein Garmin 450 auf den Vorbau (ist aber auch 75mm) und meine, dass das Gerät so gut geschützt sei.


----------



## Nightrider666 (11. März 2012)

mein Halter schaut so aus
hab ihn grad mal rausgesucht
läßt sich bestimmt was draus machen


----------



## Vincy (11. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen guten Dachgepäckträger empfehlen?
> 
> ...


 
Dämpfer brauchst da EBL 200x57mm Hub.
Ansonsten kannst da alles weiter verwenden. Lediglich den LRS, wenn du 20mm Steckachse brauchst.


----------



## OIRAM (12. März 2012)

*Foto vom Halter kommt heut Nachmittag...



Sirrah73 schrieb:



			Mario: Sieht gut aus mit dem Galaxy, nur ein wenig exponiert falls es Dich mal niederhaut ... aber Dein Vorbau so kurz, da wird er auch nicht hinpassen, oder ? Ich pack mein Garmin 450 auf den Vorbau (ist aber auch 75mm) und meine, dass das Gerät so gut geschützt sei.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Mein Vorbau hat nur 60 mm, ist in der Tat etwas kurz, für so ein großes Gerät.
Aber, so ne Handyschale für noch nicht mal 10,-, da kann man noch rum experimetieren.

Falls es wirklich mal richtig schief geht...
Das Handy gibts für ca 205,- neu zukaufen.
Alles Freeware und die Daten, Kontakte und Kalendereinträge sind auf m Rechner syncronisiert.

Wünsche einen Arbeitsreichen Tag und für die Rentner eben schönes Bikewetter...

Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand einen guten Dachgepäckträger empfehlen?



Da ich vor 3 Jahren das gleiche Problem hatte (Kombi mit Dachreling aber ohne Anhängerkupplung) habe ich gegoogelt was das Zeug hält. Dazu kam Studium diverser Testberichte von TÜV / DEKRA / Stiftung Warentest und Co.

Letztlich blieben nur 2 Markenhalterungen übrig - die meines Erachtens genügend Sicherheit bieten - und zu dem Benutzerfreundlich sind:
Thule
Atera
Da ich nicht auf die "Bananenform" des Thuleträgers stehe (Geschmackssache) habe ich mich für den Atrea Giro AF entschieden. Bislang habe ich es nicht bereut! 
http://www.testberichte.de/a/gepaecktraeger/magazin/mountainbike-7-2011/274634.html#subtitle_2

Lediglich die Schaniere des Bügels solltest Du nicht mit Schmiermittel besprühen (wie ich es leider tat) - dann fällt dir der Bügel beim Aufbau immer nach unten. 
Aber wenn nun geht es langsam wieder - und wie gesagt von Hause aus eigentlich nicht schlecht das Teil - alternativ Thule. Was anderes kann ich Dir aus meiner Sicht nicht empfehlen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. März 2012)

Danke!!  
Letzendlich ist es dann der Thule geworden. Damit kann man ja nix falsch machen.


----------



## OIRAM (12. März 2012)

*So, hier die Bilder vom Handy-Navi-Halter.













und so schauts am Bike aus...





Alternativ werd ich mal nach nem ausgemustertenten Tacho schaun, und das Gehäuseunterteil an solch eine Hartgummi Handyschale basteln.
Dann dürfte das auch auf den Vorbau passen, am besten in die selbe Halterung wie der Tacho.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (12. März 2012)

Sehr coole Sache - elegant gelöst. 
Vielen Dank für die Bilder.

Ich habe hier noch einen kaputten Aldi-Tacho rumliegen, den werde ich mal zu einer Halterung umfunktionieren.

Das nervige an der Hartschale ist finde ich nur, das Handy jedes mal da rauszubekommen. Ist zumindest bei meinem Nokia nicht sonderlich ansprechend gelöst.


----------



## OIRAM (12. März 2012)

*


LTD-TeamRider schrieb:



			Das nervige an der Hartschale ist finde ich nur, das Handy jedes mal da rauszubekommen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Vielleich findes ja was passendes bei dem hier:
http://stores.ebay.de/Platinum-Power-Sales?_trksid=p4340.l2563

Einfach mal "hard rubber case" für Nokia eingeben.

Die sind steif genug, das Handy dauerhaft fest zuhalten und lassen sich recht einfach an der Seite biegen, um das Handy zu entnehmen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (12. März 2012)

Schade, in dem Ebay-Shop gibts nix für mein 5800.

Habe jetzt bei Amazon dieses Angebot gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/COGODIS-Grid-Schutzhülle-Nokia-XpressMusic/dp/B006FCHAJG/
Das könnte was taugen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Danke!!
> Letzendlich ist es dann der Thule geworden. Damit kann man ja nix falsch machen.


 
Nee, ganz sicher nicht! 
Ist glaube ich auch die beste Wahl - mir hat eben nur die Form nicht so gefallen. Viel Spaß damit & schöne Touren - uns hat so ein Dachträger echt was gebracht!


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. März 2012)

Danke  Der wird direkt am lago ausprobiert


----------



## dusi__ (13. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> uns hat so ein Dachträger echt was gebracht!



nicht eher transportiert? *hohoho*


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Bingo, nimmt das denn einer in die Hand ?


 
Hmmm, was gibts da groß in die Hand zu nehmen ?Das Wetter ist im Moment noch zu unsicher.Wenn sich die aud dem Treffen-Threat nochmal melden würden, oder wir zumindest mal als Vorreiter 3-4 Leuten wären, wäre es klassen.Ich würde Touren raussuchen und ne Pizzaria für den ersten Abend buchen. CP ist bekannt bzw. Unterkunft sucht sich jeder selbst.Ich würde nur 3Tage / 2Nächte bleiben, einen Tag müßte ich zuhause auch noch eniges erledigen....Also Leute, weiteres im Treffen-Threat....Grüße LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. März 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist im Moment noch zu unsicher.


Nee, ich hab gutes Wetter gebucht .


----------



## Friecke (14. März 2012)

Was der Beuze wohl wieder für Geheimaufträge hat?!?
Ewig nix von Ihm gehört 

Euch allen wünsch ich viel Spaß bei den langsam wärmer werdenden Temperaturen.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. März 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Was der Beuze wohl wieder für Geheimaufträge hat?!?
> Ewig nix von Ihm gehört



 Ach der verprasst immer noch die Kohle von meiner letzten Überweisung.......


----------



## Cortina (16. März 2012)

Beuze geht es gut 

Er hat zur Zeit nur Besuch und kommt nicht zum schreiben  

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2012)

ahhhhh, verstehe 

was macht denn der Lago? Noch Wasser drin


----------



## barbarissima (16. März 2012)

Oha! Jetzt wird also das Allgäu gerockt


----------



## Cortina (16. März 2012)

Gestern haben wir erstmal ein paar wirklich geniale Trails oberhalb von Arco gerockt 

Bilder werden wahrscheinlich noch von kubitix nachgerecht, ich hatte ja versprochen keine zu machen 

Das Wasser im Lago ist gegen Roten ausgetauscht worden


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2012)

Bin schon auf dem Weg


----------



## Scarx (16. März 2012)

Hallo Leute mein Knie ist soweit wieder in ordnung und schon gibts die nächste Frage ^^
und zwar habe ich mir gedacht ich probiere mal das Konzept Tubeless aus...ich will mir mal meine eigene Meinung bilden,da ich viel pro und kontra gehört habe, jedenfalls ist meine Frage nun ob ich dieses Montage Fluid wirklich brauche oder ob ich auch einfach wie schon oft gehört Spüli nehmen kann?! Danke im Voraus und LG


----------



## Dämon__ (16. März 2012)

Kommt immer auf die Kombi an die du fährst, bei mir ging es bisher immer ohne alles nur einmal war es so eng das es den Reifenheber gekostet hat 
fahre in letzter Zeit den Fat Albert Tubless ready auf Fulcrum und das funzt super...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (16. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Er hat zur Zeit nur Besuch und kommt nicht zum schreiben


Hat der ein paar heisse Blondinen da rumlaufen, oder wieso kommt der nicht zum schreiben . Der Beuze ... das ist mir schon einer .


----------



## mtblukas (16. März 2012)

Nach einem Monat kam die Gabel  mit UPS von Toxo zurück. Mit neuer Krone  (Tauchrrohren, Gabelschaft), Talas- Einheit, neuem Öl & Dichtungen  plus Lockout Geht jetzt richtig gut! Gleich zusammengebaut und gefahren.





Gruß Lukas


----------



## Cortina (17. März 2012)

Lukas, warum wurde bei Dir alles ausgetauscht? Ne neue Gabel wäre fast billiger gewesen 

Jörg, eine Blonde hat er mit Sicherheit zu Hause, den Rest kenn ich nicht 

Grüße Guido



Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## Kruemelmonster (17. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch dabei, mein neu gekauftes Cube LTD CC 2011 zusammen zu bauen, einige Teile habe ich von Anfang an geändert. Etwas stutzig macht mich die doch erheblich abweichende Gewichtsangabe von Cube. So soll das Rad 11,8 kg wiegen (wie üblich kleinste Größe ohne Pedale). Gemäß Cube Webseite kann es aufgrund der Rahmengrößen und Toleranzen dann Abweichungen von 200-300 Gramm geben. Mein Rad ist mit einem 20" Rahmen ausgestattet und wiegt nun trotz Änderungen (Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau, Kleinkram der insgesamt etwa 700-800 Gramm leichter, als das serienmäßige Zeug ist) etwa 12,1 kg. Demnach wog das Rad vorher fast 13kg. Ist das normal? Die Angaben sind ja schon irreführend.


----------



## blutbuche (17. März 2012)

is oft so . die angaben beziehen sich i. d. regel auf die kleinste rahmengrösse ... greez , k.


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2012)

Rahmngewichte werden von denHerstellern eher optimistisch angegeben ....

oder in grosser Höhe gemessen


----------



## cytrax (17. März 2012)

Hatte heute mein AMS in der Arbeit auf der Waage (20"). 14Kg!


----------



## nen (17. März 2012)

War das gestern ein Traumtag






Die waren wohl eher nicht so begeistert über die zahlreichen Firnsüchtigen





Blick in den Rätikon





Daneben wunderschöne Ausblicke in die Glarner Alpen, u.a. zum Tödi





Nach knapp einer Stunde Wartezeit war die Schmierseife dann da 





Schöne Grüße
nen


----------



## mtblukas (17. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Lukas, warum wurde bei Dir alles ausgetauscht? Ne neue Gabel wäre fast billiger gewesen
> 
> Jörg, eine Blonde hat er mit Sicherheit zu Hause, den Rest kenn ich nicht
> 
> ...



Hat nur 145 gekostet und das musste ich nichtmal selber zahlen


----------



## blutbuche (17. März 2012)

....endlich frühling  gestern den halben tag in der "alten heimat" rumgedüst. schön wars . -  k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (17. März 2012)

Sehenswert :




J


----------



## blutbuche (17. März 2012)

...


----------



## fatz (17. März 2012)

klassische backenbremse


----------



## jan84 (17. März 2012)

Für die Backenbremse isser zu weit hinten


----------



## buschhase (17. März 2012)

Jo, hatte ich vorhin schon im Hochtouren-Fred bestaunt. Hast du ne Ahnung wie das weiter geht?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Sehenswert :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr hebelt immer die grundlegenden Gesetze der Physik aus  .


----------



## fatz (17. März 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Für die Backenbremse isser zu weit hinten



dann moecht ich gar ned wissen mit was er bremst 

brachial steil da


----------



## jan84 (18. März 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Jo, hatte ich vorhin schon im Hochtouren-Fred bestaunt. Hast du ne Ahnung wie das weiter geht?
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Hat Thomas im Hochtourenthread (glaubich) geschrieben... ca 25m etwas abfallend auf ziemlich losem Zeug und danach ne Wand (nach unten ). War wohl schlechter bremsbar als es aussah und er hat sich und das Rad vorwiegend durch unelegantes Absteigen gebremst *g*. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. März 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> dann moecht ich gar ned wissen mit was er bremst



Nach Backenbremse kommt Eierfeile  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (18. März 2012)

Autschn!


----------



## jan84 (18. März 2012)

Naja, der Trick ist Körperspannung .


----------



## blutbuche (18. März 2012)

.... und nach eierfeile, kommt eichelab ..::


----------



## buschhase (18. März 2012)

Und danach Sopran!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. März 2012)

Manchmal vielleicht doch besser=gesünder hier im Flachland...... ;-)


----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. März 2012)

...endlich wird´s Frühling und damit kommen die Touren auf meinem AMS130...dachte ich.  Seit gestern ist allerdings meine Talas beim Händler, undicht am rechten Holm. Sie sifft und wird bei Toxoholics landen. Hat ja immerhin 10 Monate gehalten.
Also jetzt mit meinem 1b-Bike, Cube LTD Team, auf die Trails, Gott sei Dank mit der unverwüstlichen Reba.
Weiß jemand von euch, wie lange Toxoholics so im Schnitt braucht?

Gruß
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (18. März 2012)

Bei mir wars genau 1 Monat!


----------



## cytrax (18. März 2012)

Deswegen kommt meine Talas zu einem IBC User der für mich den Service macht


----------



## Cubedriver66 (18. März 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Bei mir wars genau 1 Monat!



Herzlichen Dank für die Info...also 4 Wochen Hardtail, irgendwie mal wieder ein back to the roots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







cytrax schrieb:


> Deswegen kommt meine Talas zu einem IBC User der für mich den Service macht



Leider war/ist es kein Servicefall, sondern so was wie Garantie oder Kulanz...oder ist das nur meine Hoffnung. Mal schauen was der örtliche Dealer mir dann hoffentlich bald mitzuteilen hat.


----------



## mtblukas (18. März 2012)

Kannst du es vll. direkt über Toxo machen? Ich denk über den Händler wird es noch länger dauern, außer du hast einen guten Händler!?


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nach Backenbremse kommt Eierfeile  ?



********gal! so große eier wie der hat....!


----------



## Cubedriver66 (19. März 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Kannst du es vll. direkt über Toxo machen? Ich denk über den Händler wird es noch länger dauern, außer du hast einen guten Händler!?


 
Ich hätte es vermutlich selber gemacht, wenn ich nicht auf einen Garantie-, bzw. Kulanzfall hoffen würde, immerhin ist das Rad erst knappe 10 Monate alt. Heute, nach langer Zeit, mal wieder auf dem LTD gewesen...ist schon ne andere Art des Fahrens, allerdings funktioniert da die Gabel.


----------



## dusi__ (19. März 2012)

www.flatout-suspension.de  

kann man jedem ans herz legen. der Gino macht das wie ne 1 für nen sehr guten kurs was kosten / leistung und zeit angeht (und lizensiert von allen herstellern)

hat meine gabel und die meiner freundin (talas und lyrik) in 3 tagen komplett auseinandergenommen und mit speziellem öl auf unsere fahrweise / gewicht eingestellt. super service.

edit: seite scheint grad nicht zu funktionieren, schaut mal bei facebook bei ihm vorbei.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (19. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> www.flatout-suspension.de
> 
> kann man jedem ans herz legen. der Gino macht das wie ne 1 für nen sehr guten kurs was kosten / leistung und zeit angeht (und lizensiert von allen herstellern)
> 
> ...


 
Thx für den Tipp, man lernt ja immer noch dazu. Hab die Seite mal zu den Favoriten hinzu gefügt.


----------



## dusi__ (19. März 2012)

jetzt wo ichs sehe kannst du ja auch fix zu ihm hinfahren und abgeben. er hat seinen laden in Lüttgendortmund direkt and er abfahrt der 40.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (19. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> jetzt wo ichs sehe kannst du ja auch fix zu ihm hinfahren und abgeben. er hat seinen laden in Lüttgendortmund direkt and er abfahrt der 40.


 
Das ist doch die "verbotene Stadt".  ...aber das ist ein anderes Thema.  Trotzdem werde ich in der Zukunft sicher darauf zurück greifen. Ist ja mal ne tolle Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## welldone41 (19. März 2012)

Da ich nicht extra einen Thread erstellen möchte, versuche ich hier mein Glück... kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Cube Einsteiger-Bike geben? Hauptsächlicher Einsatzzweck wird die Straße sein und nur gelegentlich ein Ausflug ins Gelände.

Preisvorstellung bis max. 1000 Euro...

Danke welldone41


----------



## Wutz63 (19. März 2012)

welldone41 schrieb:


> Da ich nicht extra einen Thread erstellen möchte, versuche ich hier mein Glück... kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung für ein Cube Einsteiger-Bike geben? Hauptsächlicher Einsatzzweck wird die Straße sein und nur gelegentlich ein Ausflug ins Gelände.
> 
> Preisvorstellung bis max. 1000 Euro...
> 
> Danke welldone41


 
Da würde ich mir ein XMS kaufen, muß ja nicht das neueste Modell sein
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k173/a36303/xms.html?mfid=41


----------



## floggel (19. März 2012)

Ich empfehle ein Cross Rad...


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (19. März 2012)

Ein Fully mit Magerausstattung empfehlen, wenn als primärer Einsatzzweck Straße angegeben wird - na prima. 

floggels Hinweis war schon nicht schlecht, dem würde ich mich anschließen: Entweder ein Cube Nature oder Cross (mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremse) oder ein Cube SL Cross Race (Starrgabel, V-Brake), je nach dem, wie sehr es in den Wald gehen soll.


----------



## Wutz63 (19. März 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ein Fully mit Magerausstattung empfehlen, wenn als primärer Einsatzzweck Straße angegeben wird - na prima.
> 
> floggels Hinweis war schon nicht schlecht, dem würde ich mich anschließen: Entweder ein Cube Nature oder Cross (mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremse) oder ein Cube SL Cross Race (Starrgabel, V-Brake), je nach dem, wie sehr es in den Wald gehen soll.


 
So ist das halt mit Foren, 10 Leute 10 Meinungen.

Kurzes Beispiel zur Magerausstattung:
Mein AMS hatte die 552er Kurbel dran.
Dann kommen hier so Sprüche wie: Gutes Bike, aber billige Kubel dran.
Jetzt habe ich ne XT Kubel dran, Bike fährt auch nicht besser !!!!
Und vom Gewicht her, habe ich mir auch mehr versprochen.
Gerade mal schlappe 85gr.
Meine billig Shimano Bremse war auch gut, jetzt die XT undicht!!!
Magerausstattung ist manchmal nicht übel.

Und ein Cross Rad ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.Bei manchen fährt auch das Auge mit.


----------



## blutbuche (19. März 2012)

stimme floggel 100 pro zu ....


----------



## buschhase (19. März 2012)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> So ist das halt mit Foren, 10 Leute 10 Meinungen.
> 
> Kurzes Beispiel zur Magerausstattung:
> Mein AMS hatte die 552er Kurbel dran.
> ...



Ändert nix daran, dass ein Cross-Rad auf Straßen sinniger ist 

Gruß
Nico

PS: Was heißt für dich ab und an Gelände? Forstautobahnen oder Singletrails?


----------



## floggel (19. März 2012)

Wutz63 schrieb:


> So ist das halt mit Foren, 10 Leute 10 Meinungen.


In diesem Fall gibt es mit Sicherheit keine 10 Meinungen bei 10 Leuten, das zeichnet sich ja jetzt schon ab. Eher ist deine Meinung ein Ausreißer, der ignoriert werden sollte.



Wutz63 schrieb:


> Und ein Cross Rad ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.Bei manchen fährt auch das Auge mit.


Auge hin oder her, es ist einfach nur völlig bescheuert mit einem Einsteigerfully auf der Straße rumzugurken. Da hilft kein Drehen und Wenden. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man ein Crossrad optisch wunderbar stimmig hinkriegen kann.


----------



## Dämon__ (19. März 2012)

floggel schrieb:


> Auge hin oder her, es ist einfach nur völlig bescheuert mit einem Einsteigerfully auf der Straße rumzugurken. Da hilft kein Drehen und Wenden. Mal davon abgesehen, dass man ein Crossrad optisch wunderbar stimmig hinkriegen kann.



Würde sogar ein Singlespeeder empfehlen wenn es nur über die Straße geht, kommt halt drauf an ob es hügelig ist 
Aber das mit dem Crossrad ist schon richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wutz63 (19. März 2012)

Sorry, mit euch Bikeprofis kann ich nicht mithalten.
Ich nehme die Empfehlung zurück, die eigentlich keine war.

Da stand, was ich mir kaufen würde.


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. März 2012)

Nä. Fahr mal ein 29er! Die großen Räder sind nicht nur nachteilhaft. Kommen halt
näher an ein xrad ran. Wir haben im moment genau das gleiche Problem 
wenn es kein cube sein muss.
"Rundum Sorglos" wirst du bei cube wohl kaum für den tausender bekommen.


*Das ist meine Meinung (alles subjektif)


----------



## blutbuche (19. März 2012)

dachte immer , du seist ein netter kerl.....


----------



## cytrax (20. März 2012)

Na prima  komme eben von der nachtschicht nach hause und knick so blöd mitm fuß um das die sau gleich anschwillt wie sau. Ich kotz ab wenn die bänder gerissen sind  Um 8 erstmal zum arzt, mal schauen was der sagt. Da ich am linken sprungelenk schon mal alle bänder durch hatte weiß ich ja wie das aussieht/anfühlt. Mann. grad jetzt wos wieder richtig losgeht mit biken ​


----------



## Cortina (20. März 2012)

Markus, ich drück Dir die Daumen, das es nichts schlimmes ist 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

Ich drücke mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (20. März 2012)

tja markus...das wars wohl mit der saison. ich geh biken...

 wird schon werden! in zukunft einfach festes schuhwerk an die füße


----------



## cytrax (20. März 2012)

Auweia   2 Außenbänder ab, morgen 6.30uhr ambulante OP. Hoffentlich darf ich dann gleich wieder heim... Aber das schlimmste  *3 WOCHEN BIKEPAUSE*


----------



## Friecke (20. März 2012)

Das tut mir leid für Dich. Denkbar unpassender Zeitpunkt.
Ich hoffe für Dich, daß es schnell und schmerzfrei wieder in
Ordnung kommt. Gute Besserung.

Grüße,


----------



## xerto (20. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Auweia   2 Außenbänder ab, morgen 6.30uhr ambulante OP. Hoffentlich darf ich dann gleich wieder heim... Aber das schlimmste  *3 WOCHEN BIKEPAUSE*



Gute Besserung..


Und les mal andere Zeitungen  

Z. B. schnell mit dem Rollator oder

wen schon Krücken dann aber richtig 




und wenn du wieder lachen kannst dein humor wieder da ist ist die genesung nicht mehr  weit


----------



## dusi__ (20. März 2012)

gute besserung !!


----------



## cytrax (20. März 2012)

Danke euch für die Genesungswünsche  Für so nen Zustand is des genau die richtige Lektüre  und das Lachen verlern ich net  bin von haus aus nen Lustiger


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. März 2012)

Mensch Markus , was machst Du denn auch für Sachen  .... auf alle Fälle von Tina und mir die besten Genesungswünsche .



cytrax schrieb:


> und das Lachen verlern ich net
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber so ist's recht , da wächst das schon gleich doppelt so gut zusammen.


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

Auch von mir gute Besserung  

DU kannst dich ja vom  Rehabilix inspirieren lassen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=564917

wie es dazu kam steht hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=549114


----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2012)

... gute besserung !!! 3 wochen geh´n doch relativ schnell rum   wird schon . lektüre haste ja genug


----------



## xerto (20. März 2012)

Hi Cytrax

hier das Topmodell:







Die verletzung die du hast ist ehen typisch für ein high heel rennen wahrscheinlich haste eher auf einem High Heel Rennen mitgemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. März 2012)

@Cytrax -  sieh es positiv, du brauchst über 3 Wochen nur linke Socken...das spart Wäsche!
Die so gewonnene Zeit kann man später zum Biken nutzen! 
Gute Genesung! 

@xerto - ne Nummer kleiner,  bitte!


----------



## cytrax (20. März 2012)

Hahahaha is das geiles teil   Hatte die Schuhe hier an. Ohne sicherheitsschuhe geht bei uns nix 






EDIT: @ spuri, seit wann gibts linke und rechte socken? ach ich pack das schon, wär ja nicht des erste mal


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

fertig


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> EDIT: @ spuri, seit wann gibts linke und rechte socken?



Also, ich stick auch immer Links und Rechts auf die Socken ... sonst weiss man doch nie ob man die richtig 'rum an hat


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

und ich dachte immer das ist die Grösse  

jetzt habe ich eine ganze Menge linker Socken


----------



## dusi__ (20. März 2012)

an dem rollator fehlt der fuchsschwanz


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. März 2012)

Selbst wenn cytrax (Jeder) alternativ auch die rechten Socken 3 Wochen 
lang auf Links trägt - in der Gesamtsumme werden eben Socken gespart....

@cytrax -  Einstellung - wir werden Dich hier noch etwas aufmuntern versuchen...und flux......



mzaskar schrieb:


> ..jetzt habe ich eine ganze Menge linker Socken


@mzaskar -  .....bist Du damit jetzt schon eine sog. "linke Socke?"


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @mzaskar -  .....bist Du damit jetzt schon eine sog. "linke Socke?"


----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2012)

*@Cytrax*
Ist ja echt ein Jammer  Von mir auch gute Besserung 



*@Mzaskar*
Sehr schick  Wie lange hast du jetzt auf die Gabel gewartet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (20. März 2012)

Jetzt habe ich auch endlich mal ein Foto gemacht 
Verband passend zu Cube.

@Cytrax
Gute Besserung!

Edit:ich muss echt mal die Leitungen kürzen


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

frag nicht 

Die erste Gabel wurde angeblich am 21.02.2012 verschickt. Als nach 15 Werktagen nichts ankam, konnte ich die Reklamation lancieren, also am letzten Dienstag. Am Mittwoch wurde die 2te Gabel verschickt und heute ist sie angekommen


----------



## OIRAM (20. März 2012)

*@ Bikestarr & Markus

Auch von mir Gute Besserung.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## blutbuche (20. März 2012)

@mz : ..wie schon gesagt , schönes bmc ... nur der syntace  war der von anfang an drauf ( is mir zuvor gar net so aufgefallen ...) greez , k.


----------



## Cortina (20. März 2012)

Hey Ihr beiden Invaliden, Gute Besserung von mir 

Markus, hast Du Dein Navi schon? Wäre jetzt die ideale Zeit zum üben 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (20. März 2012)

War mal im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> War mal im Wald....



 Ein ganz linkes Ding Deine neuerlichen Verlinkungen....aber trotzdem 
Muss wohl auch mal wieder in den Wald - war ich lange nicht mehr intensiv.
Danke für die "Anregung"


----------



## Dämon__ (21. März 2012)

*Gefällt mir sehr gut Stefan, hast einen guten Geschmack.*




*den beiden Verletzten gute Besserung.*


----------



## cytrax (21. März 2012)

Nochmal danke für die Genesungswünsche  Op is gut verlaufen, Dauer:38min  Bin zum Glück auch schon zuhause. Schmerzen halten sich in grenzen und nächste Woche gehts schon mit Bewegungstherapie los  

@ Guido nein hab das GPS (noch) nicht, will erst austesten was das Samsung Galaxy Note kann  aber auf dauer will ich mir schon noch ein GPS holen. 

Kaum zuhause gleich mal den Gips abgemacht


----------



## CubeRace (21. März 2012)

Auch von mir an euch zwei verletzten, Gute Besserung.

Hoffe ihr könnt, bald wieder Biken.


----------



## dusi__ (21. März 2012)

haben sie dir da einen pfeil aufs bein gemalt damit sie das richtige behandeln? 

das Note is schon ziemlich gut was das navigieren angeht. allerdings dafür ne gescheite halterung zu finden ist ne andere geschichte.


----------



## cytrax (21. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> haben sie dir da einen pfeil aufs bein gemalt damit sie das richtige behandeln?
> 
> das Note is schon ziemlich gut was das navigieren angeht. allerdings dafür ne gescheite halterung zu finden ist ne andere geschichte.



Ja haben die  und sie habens sogar geschafft das richtige aufzuschneiden 

Vielleicht muss ich mir da selber was basteln  ne Otterbox gibts für das Note leider noch nicht


----------



## BIKESTARR (21. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Nochmal danke für die Genesungswünsche



Von mir auch!


----------



## cytrax (21. März 2012)

Wünsch dir auch Gute Besserung


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ja haben die  und sie habens sogar geschafft das richtige aufzuschneiden
> 
> Vielleicht muss ich mir da selber was basteln  ne Otterbox gibts für das Note leider noch nicht


 
schon doch mal beim Alpenzorro (Stuntzi) der nutzt das glaube ich auch und hat siche ein ehalterung dafür gemacht .....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=564917
in seinen Post's sind unten links zu FAQ's dort ist das meiste technische zusammen gefasst


----------



## cytrax (21. März 2012)

Hab gestern mal angefangen zu lesen. Seeeeeeehr toll geschrieben  muss man echt loben. Bin noch nicht ganz durch aber mir kribbelts jetzt schon in den beinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2012)

bei den Bildern Tag 6 siehst du recht gut die Halterung .... und das funktioniert wohl recht gut ....

http://www.alpenzorro.de/rehabilix/

ich glaub ejedoch, bei argem gerütel steckt er das Teil in den rucksack


----------



## cytrax (21. März 2012)

Genial  und für die untere platte hätte ich aus stylischen grünen sogar noch bissl carbon übrig


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. März 2012)

Hey Markus & Bikestar 
auch von mir gute Besserung.
Und immer schön die Physio machen, gelle...

Grüße


LittleBoomer


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

Lecker


----------



## blutbuche (22. März 2012)

....ah , auch noch wach - dann mal guten appetit !  !


----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

so halb


----------



## Ostwandlager (22. März 2012)

*Steffan, von nix kommt nix...*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Lecker



Schinken & Biersorte kann ich nicht beurteilen....
Sieht aber lecker aus. 
Um diese Zeit hätte mir der Whisky/Whiskey als Betthupfer gelangt....
Irish?


----------



## fatz (22. März 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Steffan, von nix kommt nix...*


aber nur selber essen macht dick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. März 2012)

Gestern musste ich lernen das L auf den Socken bedeutet links und ich dachte immer es wäre die Grösse und habe alle Socken mi R weggeworfen. Wer trägt schon Grösse "R" 
und jetzt noch das nur ich schuld an meinem Bauch bin und nicht die anderen  

Ohjeh Ohjeh


----------



## Cortina (22. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gestern musste ich lernen das L auf den Socken bedeutet links....


----------



## jan84 (23. März 2012)

Wenn man mehrere Fahrräder alleine in der dunklen Kammer lässt sollte man für entsprechende Verhütung sorgen, sonst passiert das:







. Die Cubes die ich hatte waren da anständiger...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## fatz (23. März 2012)

wo ist das problem? dreck auf drek


----------



## jan84 (23. März 2012)

Doppelt hält besser ?


----------



## idworker (23. März 2012)

ich habe auch immer gerne zwei von jedem......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (23. März 2012)

Ich nehm dir das Ghost gern ab, wenn die sich nicht zusammenreißen können 

edit: Von wem ist denn das 2. Scratch?


----------



## dusi__ (23. März 2012)

naja wenn er schon das ghost verkauft, denke ich mal sein nachwuchs


----------



## mzaskar (24. März 2012)

Ich kann Luftpolsterfolie anbieten


----------



## jan84 (24. März 2012)

Ne, das zweite Trek ist das Rad von ner Freundin. Wie ich das mit der Ghost-Nachfolge mache... kA . Evtl. aber wirklich ein zweit-scratch...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## dusi__ (24. März 2012)

lieber n schönes stahl HT


----------



## Cortina (24. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> lieber n schönes stahl HT



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## dusi__ (24. März 2012)

dachte eher an das hier


----------



## Cortina (24. März 2012)

Wusste garnicht daß es das Stereo auch in 14" gibt


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## cytrax (25. März 2012)

Wer hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2012)

derjenige freut sich lieber in aller Stille


----------



## OIRAM (25. März 2012)

*Ich wünsche dem, sich in aller Stille freuenden Geburtstagskind auch alles Gute, zu seinem Wiegenfest.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. März 2012)

Auch wir wünschen ihr alles Gute


----------



## kubitix (25. März 2012)

.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Auch wir wünschen ihr alles Gute


 
Blümchen gab es ja schon - die Sattelstütze behalte ich aber.....
.....von mir gibt es symbolisch das hier, Mc ..... 


Alles Gute!


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. März 2012)

Selbstverfreilich schließe ich mich den Glückwünschen an.
Mich wundert aber, dass niemand zur Party erschienen ist.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2012)

*Danke schön 

*

*Bin vor lauter Birthdaytour und Kuchenessen noch gar nicht dazu gekommen, hier vorbei zu schauen 

*


----------



## mzaskar (25. März 2012)

Zum WP Abschluss gab es bei bestem Wetter eine Tour auf den Albis mit Fondue 

Am Morgen, bereit zum Ausritt






Nach 35 km und knappen 900 hm gab es Belohnung


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2012)

War ja ideales Wetter für ein Käsefondue  
Wer von euch ist denn mit dem Traktor angereist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2012)

Das war das Downhillersatzfahrzeug


----------



## Cortina (26. März 2012)

*So So, unsere Bärbel feiert klam heimlich Geburtstag, wusste gar nicht das Du schon sooooo alt bis das man die Geburtstage besser schon verheimlicht 

Alles Alles Gute von Ago und mir und einen dicken "Baso sul naso" wie man hier in Dialekt zu sagen pflegt 

Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## dusi__ (26. März 2012)

alles gute nachträglich.


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2012)

Danke, danke  Euch auch einen dicken Baso sul naso 

Das mit dem Verheimlichen bringt übrigens das Alter so mit sich


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. März 2012)

naja, bei Deinen süßen 25 Jahren sollte es noch erträglich sein....


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. März 2012)

Nachträglich alles Gute!

Edit: Kann mir vllt. jemand sagen, wie dick meine Sattelstütze ist?

Hier noch so ein (leider etwas zu stark) bearbeitetes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2012)

Messen


----------



## buschhase (26. März 2012)

Ich würd ma 34,9 tippen. Brauchst also wahrscheinlich ne Reduzierhülse, wenn du über ne absenkbare Stütze nachdenkst.

Gruß
Nico

(Aber nachmessen ist sicherer )


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. März 2012)

Okay danke. Ich messe einfach mal.


----------



## kubitix (26. März 2012)

hi Bärbel,

auch von Susanne und mir nun ganz OFFIZIEL:  

Gratuliert hatten wir ja schon weiter oben in aller Stille.


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2012)

Jepp  Über euren Punkt habe ich mich ganz besonders gefreut


----------



## Nightrider666 (26. März 2012)

von mir auch noch nachträglich Alles Gute, Bärbel


----------



## Bocacanosa (26. März 2012)

Häbbi Schlüpfdach nachträchlich!


----------



## barbarissima (26. März 2012)

Noch mal Danke schön  Ihr seid sooo nett


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

Die wollen dich nur auf's Cube treffen lotsen


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. März 2012)

pssst ... nicht den Plan verraten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

uuuppps 

Aber Bärbel liest meinen Post bestimmt nicht, bin ja kein Cubeianer mehr


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. März 2012)

Na ... das ist ja gerade nochmal gut gegangen .


----------



## Friecke (27. März 2012)

Auch von mir ein "Häbbi Börßdee"


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Irgendso ein bescheuertes Vieh hat mich am Sonntag beim Fondue schlecken einmal links und einmal rechts in die Wade gestochen  gestern wurde das Ding immer dicker und schmerzte. Naja dachte ich heute ist alles wieder in Ordnung :kotz: Natürlich nicht, Wade dicke, rot, warm und schmerzt
> 
> Naja, dann gehe ich mal gleich zum geliebten Arzt meines Vertrauens :kotz:



Schei$$ Viecher, jetzt hatte ich mein ganzes Leben, das sind schon ein paar Olympiaden, nie Problem und jetzt darf ich wegen entzündeter Insektenstiche irgendein heftiges Antibiotikum schlucken und möglichst kein Sport treiben :kotz: :kotz::kotz:

Sorry musste mich mal eben Aufregen


----------



## Sirrah73 (27. März 2012)

Oh man  ... wünsche Dir rasche Genesung auf das Du schnell wieder auf's Bike  und schnell die Berge runterkommst .


----------



## dusi__ (27. März 2012)

naja kannste ja deine räder wieder auseinandernehmen und wieder hüpsch zusammenbauen ...vllt mit sticker richtig rum...oder so


----------



## cytrax (27. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> naja kannste ja deine räder wieder auseinandernehmen und wieder hüpsch zusammenbauen ..._*v**llt mit sticker richtig rum*_...oder so


----------



## mzaskar (27. März 2012)

der war aber böse


----------



## dusi__ (27. März 2012)

gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (27. März 2012)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## cytrax (27. März 2012)

Gute Besserung 

Wenn das ein 18" wäre würd ich auf jeden fall mitbieten 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CUBE-Bike-Ra...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item231b87bef4


----------



## dusi__ (27. März 2012)

irgendwie sehe ich immer dieses fritzz , mit genau diesen fotos. sehr suspekt die ganze geschichte.


----------



## barbarissima (27. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> uuuppps
> 
> Aber Bärbel liest meinen Post bestimmt nicht, bin ja kein Cubeianer mehr


 
*Um was geht´s ?

*



mzaskar schrieb:


> Schei$$ Viecher, jetzt hatte ich mein ganzes Leben, das sind schon ein paar Olympiaden, nie Problem und jetzt darf ich wegen entzündeter Insektenstiche irgendein heftiges Antibiotikum schlucken und möglichst kein Sport treiben :kotz: :kotz::kotz:
> 
> Sorry musste mich mal eben Aufregen


 
*Wie.... keinen Sport treiben 

 Auch nicht Rad fahren 

 Oder wenigstens ein bisschen bergab? Da musst du ja nur laufen lassen 

*
*Schöner Mist 

 *


----------



## Cortina (28. März 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> der war aber böse



Ach ja 

Erst mal gute Besserung für Dein Bein, mich hat letztes Jahr beim Holz machen mal was gestochen/gebissen das wurde mächtig dick und musste mit Cortison behandet werden 

Nutz die Zeit zum schrauben 

Hab gestern auch die neuen "Hans Dampf" draufgezogen, mal abgesehen davon daß sie viel schwerer sind als die FA  hoffe ich daß das Mehrgewicht auch was bringt 

Wenn alles klappt wirds nächste Woche getestet 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. März 2012)

Zieh lieber einen Dirty Dan auf, daß ist der Beste Reifen für Alles, den ich jemals gefahren bin, wiegt aber leider 1,2Kg!
Hält auf nassen Wurzeln, schmeisst nassen Dreck sofort wieder ab und fährt sich auch in losem Geröll hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (28. März 2012)

Vorne nimmst du den 2.3er Baron. Der wiegt nur 750 g, rollt nicht schlechter als ein FA und ist vom Grip her 1-2 Ligen darüber (sehr harten festen Boden ausgenommen).

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (28. März 2012)

Hallo liebe cubianer 
Habe heute die Nachricht bekommen das mein hängt pro bei meinem Dealer angekommen ist  jetzt muss ich nur noch bis Freitag warten das ich aus der Kaserne rauskomme und dann gehts sofort zum Dealer es abholen 
LG Dennis


----------



## Friecke (28. März 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe cubianer
> Habe heute die Nachricht bekommen das mein hängt pro bei meinem Dealer angekommen ist  LG Dennis


 
Ist das ein geheimer Prototyp???


----------



## Cortina (28. März 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Hält auf nassen Wurzeln, schmeisst nassen Dreck sofort wieder ab und fährt sich auch in losem Geröll hervorragend.



Ich hab halt nur furztrockenes loses Geröll (Melonenschotter)



jan84 schrieb:


> Vorne nimmst du den 2.3er Baron. Der wiegt nur 750 g, rollt nicht schlechter als ein FA und ist vom Grip her 1-2 Ligen darüber (sehr harten festen Boden ausgenommen).



...oder Fels, nass bin ich bis aufs Cube Treffen 2011 nicht gefahren 

Jan, der 2,3er ist aber bei Conti mit 850g bzw. 920g angegeben 
Was würdest Du hinten empfehlen?

Wie gesagt, die Naßeigenschaften interessieren mich nicht, hier hats seit 
Anfang des Jahres nur einmal geregnet.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Cortina (28. März 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Ist das ein geheimer Prototyp???



Noch isser in der Kaserne, da wird der Text noch verschlüsselt


----------



## dusi__ (28. März 2012)

ich denke mal das soll Hanzz heissen, aber unser freund T9 (Autocorrect) versemmelt ja alles.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (28. März 2012)

Mein Handy verschlüsselt automatisch über T9 
i h meine natürlich das Hannz pro


----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2012)

Maxxis Ardent 2.6 finde ich gut solange der Boden nicht aus Geröll besteht ... Dort ist er echt Kacke, rollt aber gut 

Nächsten probiere ich den Onza Ibex in 2.4

Mudy Mary in Trail und Pace star geht eigentlich auch überall. Ich denke mal das ist ungefähr die Liga des Baron.

Mudy Mary in Vert Star ist für mich super solange es bergab geht 

Conti MK II ist super auf trockenen Böden aller Art, leicht und rollt super, den fahre ich meist in Süd Frankreich etc.

Conti RQ da bin ich mir nie so wirklich sicher ob der gut ist  

FA in 2.4 geht eigentlich immer und überall, ist halt ein typischer Allrounder, kann alles, nichts super aber auch nichts wirklich schlecht.

Maxxis High Roler und Minion, da kenne ich nur die Downhill Variantn in 2.5. Stabile Reifen die im felsigen Terrain super sind, bei Nässe leichte Schwächen zeigen. Die Dinger sind halt sack schwer und rollen schlecht ( verglichen mit Fat Albert)


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. März 2012)

Dirty Dan in Vert spielt noch eine Liga höher als Muddy Mary in Vert und zwei höher als Muddy Mary in Trail.
Wenn ein Reifen schlecht rollt, liegt es meist an der Kondition oder am Gewicht des Fahrers


----------



## Bocacanosa (28. März 2012)

Machen die Sinn für den Preis?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a60414/alex-zx24-mit-dt-swiss-xpw-1800-laufradsatz-schwarz-rot.html


Als Ersatz für die Sunringle XMB aufm AMS...


Kann ich Felgenband und Schnellspanner weiter verwenden?

Bitte keine Antwort: Kauf Dir Veltec... 


Es geht um die Verlinkten und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (28. März 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wenn ein Reifen schlecht rollt, liegt es meist an der Kondition oder am Gewicht des Fahrers


 
Das stimmt  aber da bei mir beides im Moment zutrifft, ist es schon ein Argument. Im Monment verzichte ich lieber auf etwas Grip zu Gunsten der Rolleigenschaften  macht sich gerade bei langen Bergauffahrten bemerkbar


----------



## dusi__ (28. März 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Machen die Sinn für den Preis?
> 
> 
> Als Ersatz für die Sunringle XMB aufm AMS...
> ...




wenn du damit nicht springen / fliegen / droppen willst sind die ganz gut als zweitlaufradsatz zu gebrauchen.

habe die selben an meinem HT und bisher ist damit nix passiert.

felgenband musst du neu kaufen, die spanner kannst du übernehmen.


----------



## cytrax (28. März 2012)

Komme grad vom Krankenhaus, Verbandwechsel, Fäden und Gips bleibt bis Montag  nochmal 2 Wochen krank geschrieben obwohl ich schon wieder gut belasten und einigermaßen bewegen kann  Da half alles betteln nix...

Das Gute is, ich hab die AirCast Schiene schon mitbekommen 
Gips ab, Schiene dran und immer schön laufen üben  Gips mach ich halt am Montag zur Tarnung wieder hin 

EDIT:
Werd ich halt am Renner bissl schrauben. RR Lenker kommt weg und ne RF Carbon Flatbar hin (gut gebraucht ausm Bikemarkt  ) Bremshebel und Züge brauch ich auch noch neue. Am Cube is derzeit eh nix mehr zu machen, ok die HR Bremse müsste mal entlüftet werden   Und Kleinigkeiten findet man immer^^

*Ah, Lenker eben gekommen  dann hätte ich noch ne Frage zur Montage. Braucht man da ne Montagepaste für Carbon oder reicht normales PTFE Fett? Lenker kommt an nen Alu Vorbau.*


----------



## dusi__ (28. März 2012)

das wetter soll ja sowieso wieder schlechter werden  kopf hoch und am bike basteln


----------



## xerto (28. März 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Machen die Sinn für den Preis?
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a60414/alex-zx24-mit-dt-swiss-xpw-1800-laufradsatz-schwarz-rot.html
> 
> ...




ich fahr die auf einem ams 100 

super!! stabil und schick

felgenband habe ich mitbestellt..


----------



## jan84 (28. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> [...]
> Jan, der 2,3er ist aber bei Conti mit 850g bzw. 920g angegeben
> Was würdest Du hinten empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Meine hatten gewogen alle unter 760 g. Bei Conti Reifen  (außer fürs Stadtrad ) IMMER die Blackchili-Version (immer > 30 Euro) kaufen!. 

Wenns auch tiefer wird (nicht vorwiegend hart und fest) und die Reifen keine DH-Rennen mitmachen würden. Vorne 2.3er Baron und hinten 2.2er Rubberqueen. Das ist eine extrem gute Allround Kombi. Evtl. sogar auch die 2.2er RQ oder nen 2.35er Minion vorne. 

Ich fahre im Moment vorne nen 2.3er Baron und hinten nen 2.4er RacingRalph (520 g ). Das ist bei dem gesamten Gelände hier und auch bei solchen Touren wie letztes Jahr beim Treffen im Allgäu für mich ideal. Leichte Bikeparks gehen auch noch. 

Letztendlich kommt man ums selbst testen kaum drumrum. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (28. März 2012)

Racing Ralph  den würde ich in Italien nicht mal auf der Straße fahren 

Der Baron gefällt mir schon ganz gut, werde jetzt erst mal den Hans Dampf runterfahren ist recht weich, sollte schnell gehen 

Danach probiere ich mal den Baron auch wenn mir dann Iuri`s Geläster über die "cheise Swalbe Reife" fehlen wird 

Unter die 2.3 würde ich ungern gehen 

Markus, mein Carbonlenker ist trocken im Vorbau montiert, an der Sattelstütze hab ich aber Carbonpaste.
Schau dir mal die Drehmomente vom Lenker an, die können von denen des Vorbaus abweichen und bei Carbon immer schön den Drehmomentschlüssel verwenden 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## cytrax (28. März 2012)

Is ne gebrauchte RaceFace next SL XC 560mm Flatbar ausm Bikemarkt. Guter Preis und nur ein paar Kratzer sieht noch gut aus. Der soll an mein Peugeot Renner  weil ich mit dem Rennlenker net klar komm  Ich benutz das Rad eh nur für Sprintfahrten oder mal ne runde durch die Stadt aber ne Stadtschlampe is es deswegen nicht  

Hat jetzt Conti GrandPrix Black Chili Compound Reifen, weiße Bremszüge kommen noch hin, der Carbonlenker, neue Griffe und neue Bremshebel such ich grad noch^^)
https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p3518%7B1%7D100001_Schalt-Bremszugset-Racer-.html

Drehmo is am start  muss nur noch nach dem richtigen Anzugsmoment schauen, das steht leider nicht drauf. Dann brauch ich wenigstens keine Montagepaste besorgen. Is ja eh nur für des eine Teil^^

EDIT sagt: 5,5-6Nm reichen

Danke Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. März 2012)

ich mag die Michelin Wild Grip'r und Wild Rock'r
.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (28. März 2012)

Auf nem Rennrad?


----------



## jan84 (29. März 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> [...]
> Unter die 2.3 würde ich ungern gehen
> 
> [...]
> ...



2.2er RQ und 2.3er Baron nehmen sich in der Breite nichts. 
Hinten passt der RR, da brauch man bergab meistens eh keinen Grip, bergauf klappts auch fast immer ohne probleme . 
Wenn man wirklich ein Optimum für sich selbst sucht bleibt eh nur eine Lösung :



(sind mittlerweile leider nichtmehr alle müssten um die 25 sein)

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. März 2012)

Aha Jan ... Du hast Dich also selbstständig gemacht. Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Wo ist den der Reifenladen genau . Ich komme noch nicht auf soviele NN2,25, FA2,4 und RQ2,4 - dafür aber auch immer 2 Sätze und vom FA 3 Sätze. Na, macht ja auch schon 14 Reifen .


----------



## Cortina (29. März 2012)

Was meinsten Jörg, die sehen doch noch ganz passabel aus  und für den Melonenschotter am Lago tun es auch Gebrauchte


----------



## dusi__ (29. März 2012)

also ich benutz meine reifen ja auch


----------



## jan84 (29. März 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> also ich benutz meine reifen ja auch



Das kommt manchmal zu kurz für einzelne Reifen wenn man sich mal durch alle verfügbaren Reifenklassen testet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (29. März 2012)

Liegen da also mal locker um die 600 Euros an Reifen rum, auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## buschhase (29. März 2012)

Manche sammeln Tassen, andere eben Reifen 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Auf nem Rennrad?


Nö: ich bin zufrieden. 
FA finde ich ein wenig besser was den Grip angeht, dafür rollt er nicht so gut und bei eher tourigen Touren muß es halt rollen.


----------



## jan84 (29. März 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Liegen da also mal locker um die 600 Euros an Reifen rum, auch nicht schlecht.



Naja Reifen kommen irgendwie zusammen... So hab ich mehr davon als wenn ich für das Geld 600 g am Bike gespart hätte .


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. März 2012)

Hi!

Muss ich irgendwas am Rad schützen, bei längeren Autobahnstrecken, wenn ich es auf
dem Dach habe?


----------



## xerto (29. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Muss ich irgendwas am Rad schützen, bei längeren Autobahnstrecken, wenn ich es auf
> dem Dach habe?



ja... das rad


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. März 2012)

Aber wie?


----------



## Dämon__ (29. März 2012)

Kopf aus dem Fenster und nach oben schauen


----------



## cytrax (29. März 2012)

Go Pro aufs Dach montieren  oder einfach mit paar Spanngurten.


----------



## BIKESTARR (29. März 2012)

Also garnicht^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (29. März 2012)

War heute beim Arzt wegen Knieschmerzen, weil er selber biket hat er sich mein Bike und die Sattelstellung angeschaut. Er hat gemeint eine Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung wäre besser für mich.

habt ihr da irgenwelche Empfehlungen? Bitte nicht so teuer. Bei Sattelstützen kenn ich mich echt ned aus. Durchmesser 34.9.

Gruß


----------



## mzaskar (29. März 2012)

Thomson 

http://bikethomson.com/seatposts/

Elite reicht


----------



## blutbuche (29. März 2012)

ja ,  thomson . gebr. im bikemarkt so um die 50 öcken .-


----------



## Vincy (29. März 2012)

Oder eine Syntace P6. http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1603
Deinen Bildern nach zu urteilen, könnte da evtl 300mm Länge ausreichen. Die bekommt man bei ebay recht günstig.


----------



## mtblukas (29. März 2012)

danke schonmal


----------



## Cortina (29. März 2012)

Die Syntace ist als "Cube Hausmarke" schon sehr gut wobei die Thomson schon edler aussieht


----------



## mtblukas (29. März 2012)

Aber ich glaub die Thomson passt nicht zu meinem Bike. 
Hab ja ein mattes Bike und die Thomson glänzt oder?


----------



## dusi__ (30. März 2012)

thompson sagen irgendwie alle. und warum? ich würd gerne wissen wieso diese stütze meinen hintern besser aufm rad halten soll als meine syntace?

was den schutz des bikes auf dem auto angeht : plastiktüte um den sattel , sattelstütze ganz einfahren  und ggf. noch eine tüte um den lenker. keiner mag tote viecher an der schaltzentrale


----------



## fatz (30. März 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub die Thomson passt nicht zu meinem Bike.
> Hab ja ein mattes Bike und die Thomson glänzt oder?


mit schlamm glaenzt nix. form follows funktion, kleiner.
was hast denn jetzt fuer eine stuetze drauf? die syntace p6? die ist doch eh ned gekroepft.
eine noch geradere zu finden wirst dich schwer tun. ich ueberleg nur gerade, ob man die evtl 
umdrehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (30. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Muss ich irgendwas am Rad schützen, bei längeren Autobahnstrecken, wenn ich es auf
> dem Dach habe?


 
Auf langen Fahrten nehme ich den Sattel samt Stütze raus und steck nen dicken Stopfen in das Rohr.

Grüße,


----------



## LasseChristian (30. März 2012)

Jemand ne Ahnung ob in mein AMS 125 2008 Hans Dampf 2,35 reinpassen?


----------



## BIKESTARR (30. März 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Auf langen Fahrten nehme ich den Sattel samt Stütze raus und steck nen dicken Stopfen in das Rohr.
> 
> Grüße,



Okay, das werde ich dann auch mal machen! Danke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Okay, das werde ich dann auch mal machen! Danke


 
Hy Bikestarr - bin gerade erst aus einer Woche auswärts zurück.
Das Bike war natürlich mit - auf dem Dach!
Ich lasse manchmal alles dran - also auch Beleuchtung, Tacho & Sateltasche usw.
Bislang (auch diesmal) ist nix abhanden gekommen.
Warum sollte denn der Sattel raus?
És gibt zwar so seltsame Schürzen die das Bike von vorne Schützen -
aber wie gesagt, vor was bitte?
Steinschlag? Na super. 
Dann decke Deine Frontscheibe lieber auch mit Pappe ab. 

Als einziges lege ich am Unterrohr ein zugeschnittenes Stück von diesen Rohrisolierungen an - ehe ich den Greifarm des Fahrradträgers fest zuschraube. 
Bei Dreck am Bike könnte es sonst dort etwas zerkratzen, so verteilt sich der Druck besser & es trotzdem fest. 
Aber auch das ist Geschmackssache - meine Bikes sind so an die 60 Fahrten unbeschadet angekommen.
V max allerdings 120 km/h - und nur ganz, ganz kurz mal 130-140 zum überholen.  Viel Spaß - wo auch immer es hingeht.


----------



## kubitix (30. März 2012)

hi Spuri,

das mit dem dranlassen von Kleinteilen würde ich mir aber überlegen.

Der Fahrzeugführer ist für die Ladungssicherheit voll verantwortlich.

Verwarnungsgeld, Bußgeld und Punkte in Flensburg sind denkbare Folgen  Wird durch die verlorenen Teile also zum Beispiel der Tacho oder die Tasche löst sich und landet beim Hintermann in der Windschutzscheibe ein Unfall  verursacht, kann dies auch als Straftat verfolgt werden.

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> hi Spuri, das mit dem dranlassen von Kleinteilen würde ich mir aber überlegen. Der Fahrzeugführer ist für die Ladungssicherheit voll verantwortlich.


 
 Ja Asche auf mein Haupt. Ich mache es ja auch meist ab. 
Also eben wenn ich daran denke. Wollte nur sagen /zeigen, das Autobahn
bzw. 120 km/h bei mir bislang keine Teile verlustig gehen ließen.
Besser ist ohne Frage - man macht den Trödel ab! 
Nur eben den Sattel??? Vielleicht bekommen wir ja noch eine einleuchtende Erklärung dafür. 
Danke für die harsche Kritik - ich gelobe Besserung!
Ich will ja auch keinen Tacho in die Frontscheibe bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (30. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das Bike war natürlich mit - auf dem Dach!
> 
> meine Bikes sind so an die 60 Fahrten unbeschadet angekommen.



*Für die nötige Form& Kondition wäre es aber viel effektiver das Rad ab& an vom Dach zu nehmen, um es mit reiner Muskelkraft in Bewegung zu versetzen.*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...in Bewegung zu versetzen.


 
  

Ich bin ja schon am Fotos auswerten & stelle in den Motion-Fred demnächst davon was ein... 3 Touren in / um Oranienburg.
Auf dem Laptop habe ich mir heute leider den sog. BKA- Virus gefangen.
Da ging ein wenig Zeit verloren.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (31. März 2012)

Konnte heute endlich mein Hanzz abholen
bin dann direckt mal zum Berch testen gefahren und morgen wird die Qualität im Bikepark getestet


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. März 2012)

Sieht geil aus!! 

Die Bremsen sehen nach einer Menge Aggresivität aus, ist das so?


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (31. März 2012)

Ja die Bremsen haben echt Power 
Mal sehen wie sich das Bike im Park fahren lässt 
noch je halbe Std. bis Wibe


----------



## xerto (31. März 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Also eben wenn ich daran denke. Wollte nur sagen /zeigen, das Autobahn
> bzw. 120 km/h bei mir bislang keine Teile verlustig gehen ließen.



da sieht man wieder, das du keine berge hast 

wenn du berge hättest und die trails mit 120-130 km runter brettern könntest, wüßtet du, das manchmal etwas abfällt...

z. b. lenker sattelstützen, räder.. der fahrer..


----------



## Scott_Pascal (31. März 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Ja die Bremsen haben echt Power
> Mal sehen wie sich das Bike im Park fahren lässt
> noch je halbe Std. bis Wibe





Sind das die Formular Oval?


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. März 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Sind das die Formular Oval?



Ich glaube rx, mit 203/180 Scheibchen.

@Spuri

Danke 
Das mit dem Sattel werde ich mir überlegen 

Stellt ihr euer Rad eigentlich immer ins Hotelzimmer/Appartment?
Ist ja eigentlich verboten. Aber nach dem Bild vom ams100
(wo nur noch Rahmen und ein paar Kleinteile übrig waren) bin 
ich schon etwas geschockt. 

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Vincy (31. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Stellt ihr euer Rad eigentlich immer ins Hotelzimmer/Appartment?
> Ist ja eigentlich verboten.


 

Und dann zum Putzen in die Badewanne oder unter der Dusche.


----------



## buschhase (31. März 2012)

Wo fährstn hin? Die meisten Hotels in beliebten Bikeregionen haben abschließbare Keller oder Räume für Räder/Ski/usw. Aber am besten fragst du einfach mal anner Rezeption nach.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (31. März 2012)

Gardasee. Habe mal angerufen. Ich darf es mit ins Appartment nehmen, wenn
ich nichts kaputt mache


----------



## kubitix (31. März 2012)

Wo fahrt´s ihr den hin am Lago, und wann?


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. März 2012)

Weiter südlich, als ihr, glaube ich. Es geht nach Garda/Bardolino.


----------



## kubitix (31. März 2012)

viel weiter südlich geht ja am Lago schon fast nimmer. Aber nicht über Ostern? Wir haben es glaube ich heute endgültig abgesagt, das Wetter wird nächste Woche nicht so toll. Naja noch 4 Wochen dann geht´s sicher wieder runter.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (31. März 2012)

Ja Bikestarr hat recht es sind die RX von formula das Bike ist echt sein Geld wert, bike vorher Kona Stab gefahren und hatte nicht gedacht das dass Hanzz auf nem DH Track so gut geht auch die echt günstige Domain kann mehr als ich dachte


----------



## BIKESTARR (31. März 2012)

Doch, über Ostern.


----------



## Scarx (31. März 2012)

Leute ich habe mal eine kleine Frage zum Thema Reifenwahl...fahre ein ams 125, hauptsächlich leider nur Waldwege und harten trockenen Waldboden mit Wurzeln durchzogen, muss allerdings auf Grund des fehlenden Führerscheins immer erst viel Asphalt:kotz: hinter mich bringen also sollten die Schlappen auch nicht zu schwer laufen...habe bis jetzt die nobby nic in 2,25 drauf...soll ich dabei bleiben?


----------



## buschhase (31. März 2012)

Ja.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (31. März 2012)

Nimm die muddy Mary die Rollen gut und haben super grip auf jedem Untergrund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austriacarp (31. März 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Nimm die muddy Mary die Rollen gut und haben super grip auf jedem Untergrund


Das mit den rollen meinst du aber nicht ernst bin noch keinen Reifen gefahren der schlechter rollt wie der Muddy Grip ist natürlich top. 
@Scarx Mit den Nobby Nic bist nicht so schlecht dran wenn er dir im Gelände genug Grip hat bleib dabei


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> habe bis jetzt die nobby nic in 2,25 drauf...soll ich dabei bleiben?



Ich würd auch sagen: ja.


----------



## Scarx (31. März 2012)

vielen dank! Was wäre denn der nächst bessere "Schwalbe" wenn ich mehr Grip brauche und weiterhin so wenig rollwiederstand wie möglich...


----------



## mzaskar (31. März 2012)

Noby in 2.4, Fat Albert in 2.4 ( da wirds aber eng) oder auch Mountain King in 2.4


----------



## Wutz63 (31. März 2012)

Weiss jemand was für ein rot Cube verwendet ?

z.b. bei dem hier


----------



## Scarx (31. März 2012)

alter wie haltet ihr eure bikes so dermaßen sauber?! Hat hier jemand schon mal versucht 2,4er reifen in einen ams 125 rahmen zu bringen?!wenn nicht mach ich halt den anfang...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (31. März 2012)

Dann probier den MKII von Conti, baut deutlich schmaler als FA und rollt auch besser.


----------



## cytrax (31. März 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> alter wie haltet ihr eure bikes so dermaßen sauber?! Hat hier jemand schon mal versucht 2,4er reifen in einen ams 125 rahmen zu bringen?!wenn nicht mach ich halt den anfang...




Keine Chance, wenn Matsch dazukommt schleifts an den Kettenstreben und zwar gewaltig! Hab im Moment noch 2,25er FatAlbert drauf aber wenn die unten sind gibts Maxxis


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. März 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Keine Chance, wenn Matsch dazukommt schleifts an den Kettenstreben und zwar gewaltig! Hab im Moment noch 2,25er FatAlbert drauf aber wenn die unten sind gibts Maxxis



Nein, das geht. Ich fahr seit 2 Jahren nen Fat Albert 2,4 am AMS. Geht tippi toppi. Und an den Rollwiderstand gewöhnt man sich ratz fatz.


----------



## Cortina (31. März 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Doch, über Ostern.



Sind auch über Ostern da, Wetter nicht sooooo dolle im Moment vorausgesagt 

Seid Ihr zum Biken da?
Von Bardolino sinds 45min nach Riva.
Gscheit biken geht fast nur im Norden 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Cortina (31. März 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> .....haben abschließbare Keller oder Räume für Räder/Ski/usw. .....



...und genau da wird z.B. während des Bike Festivals organisiert geklaut 

Am nächsten Morgen ist der Keller leer und keiner wars gewesen


----------



## cytrax (31. März 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nein, das geht. Ich fahr seit 2 Jahren nen Fat Albert 2,4 am AMS. Geht tippi toppi. Und an den Rollwiderstand gewöhnt man sich ratz fatz.



Gut zu wissen  Ich hab halt bei den 2,35er Ice Spiker Pro gemerkt das da nimmer viel Platz is und habs bei den 2,25er belassen. Werds beim nächsten Satz mal ausprobieren.

Hier mal noch meine heutige Nachmittagsbeschäftigung  Hab mir nen Stadtflitzer gebaut^^Der Halter is für meine LD4  
Brauch nur noch ne Endhülse für den Schaltzuganschlag da der mitgelieferte net gepasst hat. Brauch da so ne Reduzierhülse. Mit der Schaltung passt auch was nicht, des vorletzte Ritzel überspringt er irgendwie immer...











Bessere Bilder hab ich im Moment nicht da es geregnet hat 

Update:

Jagwire Racer L3 Schalt & Bremszüge weiß
 Xpedo Traverse Pedale
Race Face Next Carbon Flatbar
Shimano Bremshebel für Flatbar
VO/HI Conti GrandPrix Black Chili Compound Draht
 Spank CNC Lock on Griffe
Schwalbe Felgenband

EDIT: suche noch ne Sattelstütze in weiß oder silber 26,4mm falls sowas noch jemand hat


----------



## Wutz63 (31. März 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> alter wie haltet ihr eure bikes so dermaßen sauber?!


 
Mit in die Badewanne nehmen


----------



## fatz (1. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Und an den Rollwiderstand gewöhnt man sich ratz fatz.



ja? was gibt's? 

und das mit dem rollwiderstand sag ich doch seit jahren


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Habe bei meinem XMS vorne ein Muddy Mary 2,35 drauf.
Klappt super.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig auch die Hayes Stroker Ryde Bremsen?? 

Ich weiß auch nicht, seit dem ich neulich neue Bremsbeläge draufgemacht habe (vorne organisch hinten SwissStopp) quietscht und schleift es die ganze Zeit, habe auch schon alles neu ausgerichtet Rad etwas verschoben.. etc. aber irgendwie bringt es nie richtig was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (1. April 2012)

kann gar nicht sein. bei allen andern geht die stroker prima und voellig schleiffrei


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Okay welches Bike hast du? 
Und welche Beläge?


----------



## fatz (1. April 2012)

hallo, das ist die bremse, ueber die hier am allermeisten geschimpft wird. die meisten 
haben sie mittlerweile in die tonne gekl... aeh! bei ebay verkauft.

wenn du glueck hast hilft einlueften. bei meinen avid's war oft mal ein bissl zu viel 
bremsfluessigkeit drin. da kriegst dann die kolben nicht ganz zurueck

und meine bikes stehen da links unter meinem bild...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Okay danke.

Ist halt die Frage, ob ich 150â¬ fÃ¼r eine Bremse ausgeben soll..


----------



## Bocacanosa (1. April 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Okay danke.
> 
> Ist halt die Frage, ob ich 150â¬ fÃ¼r eine Bremse ausgeben soll..



Ja.



Edit: Bzw. 159 Euro : http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a60800/elixir-5-scheibenbrems-set-schwarz-180mm-pm-180mm-i-s.html


Oder Du fragst mal den User Bocacanosa, der noch ne schwarze Elixir 5 in 185 / 160 mm auf Lager hat...


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sind auch über Ostern da, Wetter nicht sooooo dolle im Moment vorausgesagt
> 
> Seid Ihr zum Biken da?
> Von Bardolino sinds 45min nach Riva.
> ...



Das Wetter soll echt nicht so gut werden 

Wir sind so halb zum Biken da. Ab Karfreitag kann ich wieder fahren 
Wir fahren eigentlich jedes Jahr Ostern an den See. Letztes Jahr im 
Sommer waren wir auch mal in Riva. Aber in Süden gibt es doch noch einige
super Trails


----------



## kubitix (1. April 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll echt nicht so gut werden



Wie man´s nimmt, nachdem ich Gestern Guido am Telefon gesagt habe das wir an Ostern wahrscheinlich nicht kommen hatte ich doch ein bizzl gehofft das der Wettergott ein einsehen hat.

Heute Morgen war dann wieder Scheibenkratzen angesagt, ich denke Biken am Lago verschieben wir wirklich auf´s Festival. An Ostern gehen wir eventuell nochmal Skifahren. Ich schicke Nen vorher mal ne PN, der sitzt ja an der Quelle.

Stefan


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay Danke.

Die kann ich dann sicher von meinem Fahrradhändler einbauen lassen, oder? 
Weil selber mach ich das lieber nicht.


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. April 2012)

Bremsen einbauen ist super leicht. Einfach dranschrauben und vllt. noch ein bisschen ausrichten. Wenn du irgendwelche Fragen hast oder Hilfe brauchst: gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Okay, aber für mich ist ja entlüften etc. schon schwer...


----------



## Wutz63 (1. April 2012)

Auch entlüften ist nicht schwer


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. April 2012)

Die Bremse ist entlüftet, wenn sie ankommt 
Er muss sie also ertmal nur dranschrauben.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Ja, ich meinte aber wenn das Entlüften für mich schon schwer ist, wird es auch nicht einfach zu sein eine Bremse zu montieren.


----------



## mtblukas (1. April 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Ja, ich meinte aber wenn das Entlüften für mich schon schwer ist, wird es auch nicht einfach zu sein eine Bremse zu montieren.



Ist es aber


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Ich kann ja Grad mal den Bremssattel einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (1. April 2012)

Mehr brauchst du auch nicht können. Außer 4 Inbus schrauben öffen, is doch kein Problem oder?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Nein, stimmt schon. 
Naja, ich überlege es mir mal, weil heute haben meine Hayes super funktioniert.


----------



## Scarx (1. April 2012)

als ich mal entlüftet habe wars auch mehr glück als verstand das es geklappt hat...
ich lass sowas auch von meinem dealer machen...der macht das meistens auf kulanz...
aber eine Neue zu installieren dürfte echt nicht schwer sein...es sei denn du musst die Leitung kürzen...weil du dann auch wieder entlüften musst...


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Ja eben.

Was kostet des den ca. ne Bremse einzubauen?


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. April 2012)

Meinst du eine Bremse einbauen oder eine Bremse einbauen lassen?


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

Einbauen zu lassen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (1. April 2012)

So teuer kann das nicht sein. Geh zum Händler deines Vertrauens und kauf da die Bremse.
In der Regel machen sie es einem dann auch kostenlos dran. Achte aber drauf, dass der
Preis stimmt!!!


----------



## kubitix (1. April 2012)

oder such dir einen MTB´ler in deiner Nähe der dir hilft, dann lernst du es gleich.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> So teuer kann das nicht sein. Geh zum Händler deines Vertrauens und kauf da die Bremse.
> In der Regel machen sie es einem dann auch kostenlos dran. Achte aber drauf, dass der
> Preis stimmt!!!



Ich glaub, die haben da gar nicht viel im Angebot.


----------



## fatz (1. April 2012)

meiner hat mir vor einem halben jahr die elixir 5 fuer 140.- verhoekert. an mein altes ht geschraubt hab ich 
sie selber. 

wenn du sie selber anbaust (ist echt kein problem und imho deutlich einfacher als entlueften) dann 
sollte nochmal zum leitung kuerzen vorbeikommen nicht die welt kosten. 

noch n tip zu avid bremsen:
wenn die originalbelaege runter sind koolstop einbauen. die originalen machen so ein bloedes kratzgeraeusch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott_Pascal (1. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> meiner hat mir vor einem halben jahr die elixir 5 fuer 140.- verhoekert. an mein altes ht geschraubt hab ich
> sie selber.
> 
> wenn du sie selber anbaust (ist echt kein problem und imho deutlich einfacher als entlueften) dann
> ...




Hinten und vorne??

Hort sich gut an, ich überlege es mir mal.


----------



## fatz (2. April 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Hinten und vorne??



was? die belaege oder die bremse fuer 140? egal, beides.

glaub allerdings nicht, dass du bei vielen haendlern solche preise kriegst. meiner ist da 
echt gut. hab einen grossen teil der komponeneten fuer mein 301 bei ihm und nicht im
internet gekauft.


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. April 2012)

*mei was für ein Wetter am Samstag...*
*Was also machen? Biken oder zum Klettern?
Ach die Alpspitze über den Ostgrat hatte ich noch nicht... Super Tour





















*


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2012)

Hääää Skifahren  um diese Jahreszeit 

Was machst Du in Alaska, wir waren gestern morgen in Jesolo am Strand


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. April 2012)

Okay, danke für die Beratung mit den Bremsen.

Der Suntour Dämpfer spackt zur Zeit auch en bissl


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. April 2012)

*selber schuld Cortina, dann verpasst du die ganzen Firntouren Radln und Strand kann ich nach der Tour*


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. April 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Beratung mit den Bremsen.
> 
> Der Suntour Dämpfer spackt zur Zeit auch en bissl



Wenn ja, was willst du für einen? Wenn du was progressives brauchst,
rate ich von Fox ab.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (2. April 2012)

Fox soll doch so toll sein


----------



## fatz (2. April 2012)

naja. schlecht ist fox ned, aber schon mal die servicepreise von toxoholics angeschaut?

aber egal, du brauchst was, was zu deinem rad passt, also im zweifel einen daempfer der in der
entsprechenden abstimmung (wichtig!!!) im xms/ams passt. da ist erstmal etwas recherche notwendig.

die andere route ist einen anpassbaren daempfer zu nehmen und die oelschlonzerei selber machen.
das hab ich an meinem liteville 301 mit einem rockshox monarch 4.2hv selber gemacht, weil ich mich
mit dem originale dt-daempfer nicht anfreunden konnte. ist allerdings durchaus mit aufwand verbunden. 
wenn du schon beim anschrauben einer bremse zoegerst, lass es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (2. April 2012)

Cube ist mal voll die fehl konstruktion
An meinem hanzz ist hinten am Ausfallende der zapfen wo die spannschraube von der Schaltung anliegt so abgefetzt das die schraube dran vorbei rutscht. Ist voll die fehlkonstruktion weil die schraube da nur mit einem oder weniger Millimeter anliegt und bei freeride oder dh ist doch klar das sowas unterdimensioniertes kaputt geht 

Nur das sowas darf nicht bei einem neuen bike nach 3 Tagen passieren , das wäre bei kona nie passiert


----------



## Dämon__ (3. April 2012)

Neues Schaltauge und fertig, wo ist das Problem oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (3. April 2012)

*@Ostwandlager*
Die Bilder sind der Hammer


----------



## Scott_Pascal (3. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> naja. schlecht ist fox ned, aber schon mal die servicepreise von toxoholics angeschaut?
> 
> aber egal, du brauchst was, was zu deinem rad passt, also im zweifel einen daempfer der in der
> entsprechenden abstimmung (wichtig!!!) im xms/ams passt. da ist erstmal etwas recherche notwendig.
> ...




Okay, und wie finde ich am besten raus, welcher Dämpfer passt?


----------



## fatz (3. April 2012)

Scott_Pascal schrieb:


> Okay, und wie finde ich am besten raus, welcher Dämpfer passt?



raussuchen, was original verbaut wird/wurde. und zwar nicht blos das daempfermodel,
sondern auch der tune. normal besteht der aus zwei werten: druckstufen- und zugstufendaempfung.
wird meist als low/medium/high angegeben. sollte irgendwo auf den daempfern draufstehen.
also mal die ams-fahrer fragen oder evtl. bei cube anrufen.


----------



## barbarissima (3. April 2012)

*@Osti*
Und du bist sicher, dass die Bilder vom letzten Wochenende sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (3. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

so nachdem das Wetter für Ostern in Deutschland sch...... vorrausgesagt war, Plan A Lago, Wetter am Lago an Ostern sch......., also Plan B

Mal ein aktuelles Temperaturen Bild von heute, sorry das es so unscharf ist, aber ich bin Bärbel´s Wunsch nachgekommen un beim fototafieren schneller tefahrn.

Du_Bai_ke




Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (3. April 2012)

Dein Lenker steht schief


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (3. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Neues Schaltauge und fertig, wo ist das Problem oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Ja klar neues schaltauge reicht nur darf das nicht nach  3Tagen sein 
wenn ich da nen neues einbaue ist das selbe Problem kurz danach wieder weil dieser Anschlag halt einfach zu klein ist


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Osti*
> Und du bist sicher, dass die Bilder vom letzten Wochenende sind



Ja...


----------



## buschhase (3. April 2012)

Wobei isset denn putt gegangen?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Dämon__ (3. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Ja klar neues schaltauge reicht nur darf das nicht nach  3Tagen sein
> wenn ich da nen neues einbaue ist das selbe Problem kurz danach wieder weil dieser Anschlag halt einfach zu klein ist



Alter wenn du das Ding da runter schredderst wie eine Vollcross musst du dich nicht wundern.


----------



## barbarissima (3. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> so nachdem das Wetter für Ostern in Deutschland sch...... vorrausgesagt war, Plan A Lago, Wetter am Lago an Ostern sch......., also Plan B
> 
> ...


*41,1°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wie lange hast du das Teil in die Sonne gehalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vielleicht äußerst du noch mal etwas ausführlicher zu diesem mysteriösen Plan B *


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. April 2012)

Bin auch schon ganz neugierig!


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (3. April 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Alter wenn du das Ding da runter schredderst wie eine Vollcross musst du dich nicht wundern.



Wie hast du mich in wibe beobachtet oder bin ich an dir vorbei geflogen 

Das ist als freerider verkauft worden also nutze ich es so eine


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. April 2012)

Schaltaugen brechen halt ... entweder man hat Ersatz dabei oder Pech.

Wäre das Hanzz eine totale Fehlkonstruktion, hätten alle Hanzzfahrer Dein Problem. Haben sie aber nicht. Also hattest Du Pech.

Kombiniert mit dem ersten Satz = Doppeltes Pech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (4. April 2012)

Hat das Hanzz auch X-12 hinten? Falls ja dann einfach das X12 Schaltauge von Syntace kaufen (http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1743 , gibts auch bei hibike, bike-components & co) und glücklich(er) sein. 
Das Cube-Schaltauge was bei mir am Fritzz war hatte das Problem auch, Syntace dran und gut. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hat das Hanzz auch X-12 hinten? Falls ja dann einfach das X12 Schaltauge von Syntace kaufen (http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1743 , gibts auch bei hibike, bike-components & co) und glücklich(er) sein.
> Das Cube-Schaltauge was bei mir am Fritzz war hatte das Problem auch, Syntace dran und gut.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


 
Hi Jan,

das Hanzz hat zwar auch X12 aber in dem Spezialausfallende. Ist leider nicht so gelöst, wie beim Fritzz.














@all: Hab mir damals gleich das X.0 mit short cage rangemacht, weil ich finde, dass eine long cage an einem Freerider nichts zu suchen hat. Achja und funktioniert seit gut einem Jahr einwandfrei.​


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. April 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Hat das Hanzz auch X-12 hinten? Falls ja dann einfach das X12 Schaltauge von Syntace kaufen (http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=9&pk=1743 , gibts auch bei hibike, bike-components & co) und glücklich(er) sein.
> Das Cube-Schaltauge was bei mir am Fritzz war hatte das Problem auch, Syntace dran und gut.
> 
> grüße,
> Jan


 
Ach guck, dann passt das auch an meinem Stereo ?


----------



## Cortina (4. April 2012)

Jepp passt, ist das gleiche, kannst Du bitte bitte gleich eins für mein Joghurtbecher mitbestellen?

Danke und Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (4. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ach guck, dann passt das auch an meinem Stereo ?



ja tut es. ist m.m. nach die bessere loesung mit der abreissschraube. wenn's mal
kaputt ist brauchst nur die schraube, nicht das schaltauge. am 301 steckt sogar noch
eine reserveschraube, die hast beim wuerfel nicht


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

ich fahre schon lange mit langem Käfig, ohne Probleme


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> Hi Jan,​
> das Hanzz hat zwar auch X12 aber in dem Spezialausfallende. Ist leider nicht so gelöst, wie beim Fritzz.​
> 
> 
> ...


 
schicke Bremse


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> schicke Bremse


 
 HOPE HOPE HOPE


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

si claro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (4. April 2012)

welchen Vorteil hat denn ein langer Käfig ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (4. April 2012)

Hi zusammen,

hat noch jemand von Euch ne Preisliste von Cube 2007 auf dem PC?

Danke. Kurze Mail an mich


----------



## fatz (4. April 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> welchen Vorteil hat denn ein langer Käfig ?


mehr schaltkapazitaet, die keine sau braucht und deutlich verbessertes kettenschlagen


----------



## cytrax (4. April 2012)

Versteh ich eh nicht wieso bei nem freerider ein long cage verbaut wird^^ bei FR/DH sind doch short cage normalerweise verbaut...


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

Bei mir war er halt dran, hatte aber noch keine Probleme damit ......


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> si claro


 
 jetzt passt es auf jeden fall zum gesamtfarbkonzept  wobei beim Nico hats auch gepasst, so als kleines farbtüpfelchen 

die würde mir auch noch raushängen und dann paar passend farbige kolbendeckel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (4. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir war er halt dran, hatte aber noch keine Probleme damit ......



Is ja auch kein Cube  gefällt mir aber seeeeeeehr gut das Nico


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. April 2012)

Stefan: Schönes Bild  nur seitenverkehrt  

(ich weiss, ich weiss ... der hat schon sooooooon Bart der Witz ....)


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Is ja auch kein Cube  gefällt mir aber seeeeeeehr gut das Nico


 
Das Schaltwerk war mal am Fritzz


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> jetzt passt es auf jeden fall zum gesamtfarbkonzept  wobei beim Nico hats auch gepasst, so als kleines farbtüpfelchen
> 
> die würde mir auch noch raushängen und dann paar passend farbige kolbendeckel


 
am nico ist halt die männliche Variante verbaut


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Stefan: Schönes Bild  nur seitenverkehrt
> 
> (ich weiss, ich weiss ... der hat schon sooooooon Bart der Witz ....)


 

Ich weiss schon warum ich nicht zum Cube Treffen komme


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> die würde mir auch noch raushängen und dann paar passend farbige kolbendeckel


 
schau mal hier, da finde sich bestimmt ein passendes blau für dein Hanzz  dazu noch die passenden Griffe und Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> am nico ist halt die männliche Variante verbaut


 


mzaskar schrieb:


> schau mal hier, da finde sich bestimmt ein passendes blau für dein Hanzz  dazu noch die passenden Griffe und Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel


 
sag noch einmal ich fahr ne Weiberbremse! 

ich glaub die V2 hol ich mir auch noch - die M4 taugt zwar für hier, aber in den "richtigen" Bergen (Alpen) kann se schon mal bissl kotzen (bin halt auch die Schwergewichtsklasse ). Und Bremspower kann man nie genug haben  und am "HauptsächligBergAbRad" ist das Gewicht auch nebensächlicher. Muss mal schauen, ob ich ne schwarze Stahlflex-Leitung herbekomme.

Aber als oberste Priorität ist ein neuer und leichter / stabiler Laufradsatz fürs Fritzz an zu schaffen.


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir war er halt dran, hatte aber noch keine Probleme damit ......


Sieht schon cool aus  Aber hiermit hätte es auch noch einen krassen Sound


----------



## Cortina (4. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon warum ich nicht zum Cube Treffen komme



Wieeeeee, ich lass mir extra schon die Fingernägel zum besseren Entfernen wachsen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. April 2012)

Turbospoke - es gibt Dinge auf dieser Welt. 
Stelle mir gerade so eine Clique von 15 Teenies beim Aufbruch zum Nightride gegen 02.00 Uhr in der City vor. 
Mit den passenden Flutlichtern an den Bikes verstecken sich dann die vor 1940 geborenen 
im Schrank - oder Opa bricht die Dielen auf um wieder an seinen K 98 zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Stefan: Schönes Bild  nur seitenverkehrt
> 
> (ich weiss, ich weiss ... der hat schon sooooooon Bart der Witz ....)


 


Cortina schrieb:


> Wieeeeee, ich lass mir extra schon die Fingernägel zum besseren Entfernen wachsen


 
Jetzt habe ich den Gag auch kapiert 

 Wusste gar nicht, was an dem Bild seitenverkehrt sein soll


----------



## mzaskar (4. April 2012)

sepalot schrieb:


> Aber als oberste Priorität ist ein neuer und leichter / stabiler Laufradsatz fürs Fritzz an zu schaffen.



DT Swiss EX1750


----------



## Cortina (5. April 2012)

*So Ihr Lieben,

ich mach mich dann mal vom Agger 

Wünsche Euch allen frohe Ostern und viele Eier 

Freue mich schon auf die tollen Fotos und Stories die Ihr während der Feiertage ausschließlich beim Biken macht 
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit, am Lago wirds so 50:50....nein nicht 50 Regen und 50 Schnee 

Happy Easter - Buona Pasqua

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

Have fun  in Germanien wird es wohl eher kalt, feucht und schlammig


----------



## Deleted35614 (5. April 2012)

Eher weiss bei uns :-(


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. April 2012)

Regen und kalt bei uns.

@Guido: Ich wünsche euch beiden viel Spaß !


----------



## kubitix (5. April 2012)

Na Guido dann man(n) viel Spaß, ich glaube aber Ago hat die richtigere Entscheidung getroffen.

Ich hab die Webcam beim Mecki aufgeschaltet, kannst ja mal winken

Grüß Iuri
Stefan


----------



## cytrax (5. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Regen und kalt bei uns.
> 
> @Guido: Ich wünsche euch beiden viel Spaß !




So siehts bei uns auch aus  ich weiß schon gar nimmer was ich tun soll xD alles erledigt, eigentlich perfekt zum biken und dann schiffts hier wie aus eimern 

Wünsch euch viel spaß und richtig geiles wetter


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. April 2012)

In der Tat. Seit einer Woche keinen Abendkurs mehr und dann das 
Aber ich werde trotzdem radeln. Basta! Zwar nicht ganz die Touren, die mir vorschwebten aber dann halt kürzer und in der näheren Umgebung.

Euch allen wünsche ich schöne Ostern, schönes Wetter, falls es zutrifft schönen Urlaub und vorallem dicke Eier 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. April 2012)

So ist es richtig, dem Wetter die Stirn bieten und Spass haben


----------



## sepalot (5. April 2012)

genau - weil ob hier schlechtes Wetter ist, "das werd schon ich entscheiden!"


----------



## cytrax (6. April 2012)

Weiß jemand wieso bei mir alles auf englisch steht  Die beiträge sind schon in deutsch aber alles andere steht auf englisch.


----------



## mtblukas (6. April 2012)

Sprache links unten geändert?


----------



## cytrax (6. April 2012)

Hmm könnte sein. Mein Desktop pc is grad kaputt, da warte ich auf ein neues innenleben xD bin mit nem uralt lappy on 

wo stellt man das wieder um?


----------



## mtblukas (6. April 2012)

im ibc ganz links unten auf der website kann man die sprache ändern, oder die sprache vom pc is geändert, da müsste in der task leiste ein US oder DE stehen, da kann man die sprache auch ändern. Bin mir aber nich mehr ganz sicher. Hab jetzt ein Mac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (6. April 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> im ibc ganz links unten auf der website kann man die sprache ändern, oder die sprache vom pc is geändert, da müsste in der task leiste ein US oder DE stehen, da kann man die sprache auch ändern. Bin mir aber nich mehr ganz sicher. Hab jetzt ein Mac



Habs gefunden, danke lukas  so weit scroll ich normalerweise nicht runter


----------



## mtblukas (6. April 2012)

Kein Ding 

wenn ich hier schonmal bin ein bild 





Gute Nacht!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. April 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Kein Ding


 
Wieder was gelernt - hatte ich auch noch nie gesehen.
Bild


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. April 2012)

Es ist kalt und regenerisch in Görsroth  ... Aber machen wir das Beste daraus, z.B. am (besser im) Haus werkeln. Da gibt es auch genug zu tun und macht auch Spaß . 

Ich wünsche allen die mit ihren Bikes (oder auch ohne) auf Urlaubstour sind schönes Wetter  und immer ein handbreit Trails unter den Stollen.

Natürlich wünschen wir auch euch allen ein tolles und erholsames Osterfest mit vielen bunten Eiern.


 



Grüße aus Görsroth,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## Boshard (7. April 2012)

Leute auch von mir ein Frohes Fest 

War Grade mit meinem Würfel on tour 
Bei Regen/Hagel und bissen Sonnenschein 5°C in MV

Ich sah aus wie ne sau das Cube Natürlich auch 

Mal was anderes,
Was ist die Maximale Reifenbreite im Cube  LTD AMS 125 PRO für den Hinterbau ? (Fahr jetzt 26x2,25)

Die Federgaben macht Maximal 26x2,4 mit das ist mit aber zubreit 

Dachte so an 26x2,35 
Möcht gerne ein bisseren Breiteren Schlappen fahren 


@ mtblukas
Was für ein Rad ist das ?


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2012)

Der Hinterbau verträgt locker 2,4" Reifen. Es passiert mir eigentlich nur sehr selten, dass der Dreck am Kettenstrebenschutz kratzt  Und dann macht man ihn eben schnell ab und gut is  Die entscheidende Frage ist, wie breit deine Felgen sind.


----------



## beuze1 (7. April 2012)

*Der Trend geht immer weiter zu flachen und breiten Reifen. Diese bieten mehr Fahrsicherheit und lassen höhere Geschwindigkeiten zu. *


----------



## Boshard (7. April 2012)

War mal fix in der Garage nach messen 25,xxxmm 
Sind die Originalen LRS (Sunringlé Ryde XMB wheelset)


----------



## mtblukas (7. April 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Leute auch von mir ein Frohes Fest
> 
> War Grade mit meinem Würfel on tour
> Bei Regen/Hagel und bissen Sonnenschein 5°C in MV
> ...



Scott Genius 40


----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> War mal fix in der Garage nach messen 25,xxxmm
> Sind die Originalen LRS (Sunringlé Ryde XMB wheelset)


 
Das ist jetzt die innere Felgenweite, oder? Da kannst du ruhig ein paar 2,4" oder 2,35" Reifen drauf ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (7. April 2012)

Nee, dass da ist die Felgenaußenbreite.  Maulweite (Innen) dürfte da ca 19mm sein.
Die DT Swiss (XPW1600/1800) haben Innen 18 bzw 19,5mm und Außen 24 bzw 26mm Breite. Ist abhängig vom Modelljahr, ab 2011 sind da breitere Felgen (559x19,5).
Die effektive Reifenbreite ist auch vom Reifenmodell abhängig, zB Nobby Nic ist bei gleicher Reifengröße schmäler als ein Fat Albert oder Hans Dampf.
Ein 2.35 NoNic dürfte da keine Probleme machen oder 2.4 RaRalph/RoRon.

Datenbank Reifenbreite http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/


----------



## Boshard (7. April 2012)

Ja ist die Außenbreite
hatte ich vergessne dazu zuschreiben 

Von 2,25 zu 2,35 ist ja kein Großer Unterschied 

bei einem Schwalbe Nobby Nic wollte ich bleiben


----------



## Cortina (8. April 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Grüße vom Lago aus dem Basecamp, hoffe ihr habt alle dicke Eier.....gefunden 

Bilder vom Trail gibts dann später nach der Rückkehr.

Jetzt geht's erst mal zu Flora um was zum Verdauen einzunehmen 

Grüße
Guido

Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2012)

Schön habt ihr es da  sieht gemütlich aus  ich glaube ich komme schnell vorbei


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. April 2012)

...immer diese Lagostheniker....

Dann mal Mahlzeit...

Grüße von hier. Sonne und ein paar Wolken, aber leider kalt. Es hat heut trotzdem für 71km+980hm gereicht. Nur hab ich mal wieder den Foto vergessen und so ein neumodisches Tamagotchy hab ich nicht...

LittleBoomer


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. April 2012)

Ist sicherlich die millonste Reifenfrage. Aber ich steig bei den hunderten Sorten immer noch nicht durch...

Ist Evo oder Performance bei Schwalbe das "billigere und schlechtere"?


Ist das ein gutes Angebot?

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26123_Nobby-Nic-Evo-PaceStar-2er-Set-Faltreifen-.html

Einsatzzweck 70 % Forstautobahn 15% Asphalt 15 % Trails bis S1


----------



## Dave-o (9. April 2012)

Performance ist billiger^^


----------



## xerto (9. April 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ist Evo oder Performance bei Schwalbe das "billigere und schlechtere"?
> 
> 
> Ist das ein gutes Angebot?
> ...



der passt..

ich fahr den hier auf dem stereo... 

erste klasse klick hier 

wenig rollwiederstand
super haftung bei leichter nässe
akzeptables geräusche

und der preis..

am besten ist ausprobieren und auslaufmodelle sind zum probieren ideal..


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. April 2012)

Wie breit fällt der denn aus? Muss ja schon ins AMS rein passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2012)

schau mal hier da wird alles erklärt, dann kannst du nachschauen ob der bei dir rein passt.


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. April 2012)

Auf die Felgen müsste er passen. Den Hinterbau muss ich mal messen. Der 2.4 MK baut rund 60 mm breit.


----------



## xerto (9. April 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Auf die Felgen müsste er passen. Den Hinterbau muss ich mal messen. Der 2.4 MK baut rund 60 mm breit.



er fällt kleiner aus wie der nn mit 2,4

ich bin früher am ams 100 auch nn 2,4 gefahren das passt schon. der mk 2,4 passt hinten und vorne wahrscheinlich besser rein


----------



## cytrax (9. April 2012)

Schaut mal Hier, da ist alles drin was man über Reifenabmaße wissen muss


----------



## Bocacanosa (11. April 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Infos. Waren mir soweit bekannt.

Abschliessende Frage:

Den:
http://www.bruegelmann.de/224691.html?c=2_20120409_bm_v1&_cid=24_20120409_2_3_14_1_224691_0

oder den:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k371/a59615/mountain-king-24-faltreifen.html


----------



## mzaskar (11. April 2012)

nimm den neuen MK 2 in Protection

http://www.bike24.de/p117661.html

der hat meines Erachtens bedeutend mehr Grip als das alte Modell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (11. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> nimm den neuen MK 2 in Protection
> 
> http://www.bike24.de/p117661.html
> 
> der hat meines Erachtens bedeutend mehr Grip als das alte Modell



Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich für mich als Laie und "Nicht-so-viel-Fahrer" rentiert 25 - 30 Euro pro Reifen mehr auszugeben?

Soviel besser kann der neue nicht sein, oder?  Ich hab echt keine Ahnung.

Aufpreis für ProTection versteh ich ja, aber der Rest?


----------



## LaCarolina (12. April 2012)

Kleine Frage in die Runde: 

hat jemand von Euch keramikgelagerte Schaltröllchen??? Ich würd meine gern austauschen, weiss aber nicht ob es was bringt  ausser schön aussehen (blau? rot?)


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2012)

Hallo LaCarolina,

bringen tut´s nix, kosten tut´s mehr, aber wen´s gefällt.

Stefan


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2012)

das ist nicht ganz richtig, meine verschmutzen nicht so leicht wie die von Shimano und sind leichter


----------



## Dämon__ (12. April 2012)

schau dir die mal an.


----------



## kubitix (12. April 2012)

Ich zitiere mal aus einem anderen Fred:



Jumper 1 schrieb:


> Leichter machen wird schwer
> Ich habe alle Schrauben  gegen rote ausgetauscht
> Hauptsächlich wegen der Optik
> Im endefekt konnte ich das schaltwerk nur durch KCNC Keramikschaltrollen um 3 gramm abspecken
> Ich habe jetzt 177 gr



da schmunzel ich halt immer wieder, und schmutzig werden meine Shimano auch nicht, die drehen sich einfach zu schnell.

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (12. April 2012)

schick sehen sie aber schon aus


----------



## cytrax (12. April 2012)

Da hab ich letztes jahr auf der eurobike eins in blau/gold als schlüsselanhänger bekommen. Wenn ich dieses jahr wieder eins bekomm werd ich die mal einbauen 

EDIT: hatte die hier schon mal eingebaut aber die waren mir zu laut


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> EDIT: hatte die hier schon mal eingebaut aber die waren mir zu laut


 
 Was - die haben doch die "Garantie für Laufruhe" 
Also ich glaube immer alles was in der Werbung steht......
Da war bestimmt einer hinter Dir....


----------



## xerto (12. April 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich für mich als Laie und "Nicht-so-viel-Fahrer" rentiert 25 - 30 Euro pro Reifen mehr auszugeben?
> 
> Soviel besser kann der neue nicht sein, oder?  Ich hab echt keine Ahnung.
> 
> Aufpreis für ProTection versteh ich ja, aber der Rest?



die von dir gezeigten reifen sind für normalfahrer absolut suppeer. der pannenschutz ist ausreichend.

da ich beide fahre kann ich das als "laienfahrer" beurteilen.

kaufe sie und bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (12. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Was - die haben doch die "_*Garantie für Laufruhe*_"
> Also ich glaube immer alles was in der Werbung steht......
> Da war bestimmt einer hinter Dir....




Zitat: *Hinweis:* nicht geeignet für Ketten mit Kettenschlössern

Habs trotzdem versucht aber die hatten recht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Zitat: *Hinweis:* nicht geeignet für Ketten mit Kettenschlössern. Habs trotzdem versucht aber die hatten recht


 
 Verdammt - das "Kleingedruckte"! Seit der Hochzeit müsste ich da eigentlich schlauer sein......
Aber wie sagt man so schön - "Versuch macht Klug!"


----------



## Schelle (13. April 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Kleine Frage in die Runde:
> 
> hat jemand von Euch keramikgelagerte Schaltröllchen??? Ich würd meine gern austauschen, weiss aber nicht ob es was bringt  ausser schön aussehen (blau? rot?)



Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege: Die Schaltröllchen von XT Shadow Schaltwerk sind doch keramikgelagert? Oder nicht?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (13. April 2012)

Das obere glaube ich ja, das untere müsste irgendwie anders kugelgelagert sein.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. April 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Das obere glaube ich ja, das untere müsste irgendwie anders kugelgelagert sein.


 
Also laut Basti aus dem Forum ist es genau so.
Alter Beitrag aus 2010.


----------



## LaCarolina (13. April 2012)

Schelle schrieb:


> Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege: Die Schaltröllchen von XT Shadow Schaltwerk sind doch keramikgelagert? Oder nicht?




Hab kein XT, hab alles in SLX 
Lohnt es sich auf das XT Schaltwerk umzusteigen?


----------



## xerto (13. April 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Hab kein XT, hab alles in SLX
> Lohnt es sich auf das XT Schaltwerk umzusteigen?



nein 

slx ist nur ein bißchen schwerer aber kein bißchen schlechter.


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (13. April 2012)

Ja toll cube bekommt noch nicht mal hin das richtige Ausfallende zu liefern  ich habe ein 2012er hanzz pro und was liefern die meinem Dealer ein 2011er Teil das ein falsches Blau hat viel zu hell das ding  dad gibt ne böse Email mit Fotos und auch ner Beschwerde wegen der nicht funktionierenden Kombination der parts
Was denken die, dass wir uns alles gefallen lassen


----------



## Daniel12 (13. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Ja toll cube bekommt noch nicht mal hin das richtige Ausfallende zu liefern  ich habe ein 2012er hanzz pro und was liefern die meinem Dealer ein 2011er Teil das ein falsches Blau hat viel zu hell das ding  dad gibt ne böse Email mit Fotos und auch ner Beschwerde wegen der nicht funktionierenden Kombination der parts
> Was denken die, dass wir uns alles gefallen lassen



hey, ich würde das "falsche" Teil nehmen!

sag mir doch bitte mal welcher Händler das ist, ich meld mich dann da, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (13. April 2012)

Hat wer ne Nummer von einer cube Hotline ich würde da mal gerne anrufen und wissen was da los ist


----------



## kubitix (13. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Hat wer ne Nummer von einer cube Hotline ich würde da mal gerne anrufen und wissen was da los ist



Frag die Auskunft, bist doch sonst nicht auf den Mund, äh die Tastatur gefallen.

Nur mal so ein kleiner Tip am Rande, auch wenn du vielleicht im Recht bist,

der Ton macht die Musik, oder wie man bei uns so schön sagt:

Wie´s in de Wald nei schallt, so schallt´s raus.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein kleiner Tip am Rande, auch wenn du vielleicht im Recht bist, der Ton macht die Musik.........


 
 - 
Jawolle. Immer schön nett  sein, man möchte doch besser niemanden 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ejq-Xu0jM_E"]Erschrecken      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dietmonkey21 (13. April 2012)

Ja das ist schon klar aber manche Sachen gehen nicht , wenn du ins Restaurant gehst verlangt du auch das bestellte Essen, wenn nicht gehts doch auch zurück oder zahlst es nicht


----------



## kubitix (13. April 2012)

Natürlich möchte ich auch das bekommen was ich bestellt habe, und werde es erstmal nicht akzeptieren wenn was anderes kommt.

Nur auf der anderen Seite sitzen, stehen, handeln Menschen und da sollte auch immer ein bizzl Respekt mit bei sein auch wenn man im Recht ist.

Wer noch nie in seinem Leben einen Fehler gemacht hat, werfe den ersten Stein.

Also cool down zähl bis zehn und versuch Sachlich zu klären wie das Problem gelöst werden kann.

Btw. am Stereo WLS sind Orchinal Türkis Schaltaugen, als Ersatz kommen Grundsätzlich schwarze, die anderen gibt´s nämlich nicht als Ersatzteil.

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. April 2012)

Genau - und bedenke neben dem von Kubitix bereits Gesagtem:

Man kann im Restaurant nicht nur das ganze Menü nach Wunsch - 
sondern je nach Ton auch den Nachtrunk/das Dessert Gratis bekommen - oder eben Hausverbot! 
Viel Glück bei Deinen Nachfragen/Verhandlungen.

BTW - eine Nummer scheint sich nicht zu finden :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietmonkey21 (13. April 2012)

Ja ihr habt ja recht aber das bike ist grade mal 1 Woche alt und dann so nen Stress


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> -
> Jawolle. Immer schön nett  sein, man möchte doch besser niemanden
> Erschrecken      - YouTube



 Deinetwegen hab ich mich verschluckt, kann nicht weiteressen und hab ne kalte Pizza 


...aber er was wert....sorry aber bin immer noch am Flennen vor Lachen....ich glaub ich packs heut nit mehr


----------



## cubehanzz (14. April 2012)

Dietmonkey21 schrieb:


> Ja toll cube bekommt noch nicht mal hin das richtige Ausfallende zu liefern  ich habe ein 2012er hanzz pro und was liefern die meinem Dealer ein 2011er Teil das ein falsches Blau hat viel zu hell das ding  dad gibt ne böse Email mit Fotos und auch ner Beschwerde wegen der nicht funktionierenden Kombination der parts
> Was denken die, dass wir uns alles gefallen lassen



Ich habs Hanzz Race 2011, lass des dir nicht gefallen! Bei mir ist es jetzt 2 mal gebrochen 1 mal garantie weil´s mir dank meinem Händler ´s ganze heck gef**** hatl, jedoch des 2. musste ich zahlen und habe da das teil vom 2012 bekommen... Beschwer dich das kann nicht sein! 

Was ist bei dir das du das ausfallende brauchst?


----------



## blutbuche (14. April 2012)

.... hauptsache immer schön nett , freundlich , nachsichtig , a...kriechend , geduldig , verzeihend,weichgespült , nach dem mund redend,niemanden verärgernd, everybodies darling ... ... so kommt man aber selten zu seinem recht ...  . manchmal muss man halt sagen , was sache ist . schönes we noch .-


----------



## kubitix (14. April 2012)

Troll Dich


----------



## blutbuche (14. April 2012)

ja nee, is klar ....  hab auch besseres zu  tun - die sonne lacht , rauf aufs bike - und tschüss.-


----------



## xerto (14. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Troll Dich



warum hacken eigentlich alle auf blutbuche rum?

das wir alle mal dinge sagen die missverstanden werden können, liegt an der art der kommunikation diese mediums. 

babbeln ist besser.. treffen, radeln, essen und trinken, lachen und gut ist`s

gottes tiergarten ist groß und wir sind die, die hier die trails suchen

ich bezweifle, das uns das zur nummer eins im ranking macht?


----------



## kubitix (14. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> manchmal muss man halt sagen , was sache ist



Ich hab ja nur gemacht was Blutbuche selber vorgeschlagen hat.



xerto schrieb:


> warum hacken eigentlich alle auf blutbuche rum?



liegt das nun an allen, oder vielleicht doch eventuell eher an?

Ich habe mich in den letzten Wochen und Monaten was das Thema Blutbuche anbelangt absolut zurückgehalten und viele Dinge einfach Ignoriert. Das ist glaube ich auch ihre "Masche", sie ist so behaarlich mit ihrem Sch... das die meisten irgendwann entnervt aufgeben.

Ich will das ganze jetzt auch nicht überbewerten. Ich habe m.E. mit dem "Troll Dich" meine Meinung zu ihrem völlig überflüssigen Kommentar abgegeben. Wenn das in diesem Forum nicht mehr möglich ist war´s das für mich dann.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. April 2012)

Kinder, hört doch auf zu streiten ...


----------



## kubitix (14. April 2012)

Ich streite nicht. Ich bin aber auch nicht mehr bereit, dass der oder die eine(r) Narrenfreiheit genießt, während der Rest gefälligst das M..... zu halten hat.

Wo leben wir den? Aus dem Alter bin ich zum Glück seit ein paar Jahren raus, dass mir jemand sagt ich soll den Mund halten. Höflich bleib ich aber hoffentlich trotzdem.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (14. April 2012)

..du darfst doch auch  sagen , was du möchtest , hindert dich keiner dran !!! ride on , greez , bb


----------



## NaitsirhC (15. April 2012)

Ignorierliste und so...


----------



## xerto (15. April 2012)

nee nee, sorry, so war das nicht gemeint...

nicht trollen sondern streiten  


nicht eingeschnappt sein oder beleidigen.. hart diskuttieren ist besser...

wir müssen uns nicht alle lieb haben aber auch nicht zwangsläufig hassen..

einfach mal alle hinnehmen,... und damit meine ich auch eine toleranz und akzeptanz gegenüber mir..

wir fahren doch alle nur gerne fahrrad...


also mir geht es ja auch so, das mich manche kommentare ärgern oder nerven. allerdings amüsieren mich viele, sodas ich immer wieder gerne alle lese..

und ein bißchen irre sind wir doch alle, oder?


----------



## Cortina (15. April 2012)

Wie war das, piep piep piep, der Guido....ähhh....Guildo hat Euch lieb


----------



## beuze1 (15. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie war das, piep piep piep, der Guido....ähhh....Guildo hat Euch lieb



*Zuviel Harmonie 
Ich schick Dir gleich ein Pferdebild..
*




4mate schrieb:


> Spamtrulla live...
> Nun ja, da ist eben nicht viel da, wie man an ihren sämtlichen
> sogenannten Beiträgen mit Leichtigkeit erkennen kann





4mate schrieb:


> Naja, Bb nimmt bekanntermaßen eine Sonderstellung ein, wie wir alle wissen, nicht nur im LO sondern im gesamten IBC-Forum.
> Deshalb sollten ihre sogenannten Beiträge  gesehen werden, wie sie wirklich sind:
> Kokettierende, sinnfreie, selbstverliebte Statements, denen man keine weitere Beachtung schenken braucht.


----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2012)

- immer wieder
sehr amüsant , der herr b.


----------



## fatz (15. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie war das, piep piep piep, der Guido....ähhh....Guildo hat Euch lieb



um das "L" kannst du totfroh sein


----------



## beuze1 (15. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> - immer wieder
> sehr amüsant , der herr b.



*Fand ich auch, schade das Du's gemeldet hast und mein amüsanter Beitrag gelöscht wurde. *



blutbuche schrieb:


> manchmal muss man halt sagen , was sache ist .



*Verträgst es halt selber schlecht.*


----------



## Cortina (15. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> um das "L" kannst du totfroh sein




Wenn du wüstest, ich habs verkauft 


Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (15. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wenn du wüstest, ich habs verkauft
> 
> 
> Sent not from an iPhone



ich habs gekauft...

ich heiss jetzt xer tol




3 gummibärchen musste ich löhnen


----------



## sepalot (15. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wenn du wüstest, ich habs verkauft


----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2012)

... @B : hä? gemeldet ?  was denn ????? ich meld´hier gar  nix - solche hintenrumsachen kann ich nicht leiden - jeder soll sagen , was er möchte - wenn  ich mich persönlich angepisst fühle, schreib ich dem jew. eine pn . also : was is dein problem ?


----------



## jan84 (15. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... hauptsache immer schön nett , freundlich , nachsichtig , a...kriechend , geduldig , verzeihend,weichgespült , nach dem mund redend,niemanden verärgernd, everybodies darling ... ... so kommt man aber selten zu seinem recht ...  . manchmal muss man halt sagen , was sache ist . schönes we noch .-



Der Ton/die Mischung macht die Musik. Die "Arschkriecherei" - manchmal auch freundliche Unterhaltung / gute Miene zu bösen Spiel - bringt einen meistens weiter und hält den Blutdruck unten ...


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2012)

Schaltauge nach einer Woche im Hintern, fallt mir schwer zu glauben. Aber wenn es so ist, zum Händler, der ist hier in der Pflicht und letztendlich dein Kontakt zu Cube.....


----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .... hauptsache immer schön nett , freundlich , nachsichtig , a...kriechend , geduldig , verzeihend,weichgespült , nach dem mund redend,niemanden verärgernd, everybodies darling ... ... so kommt man aber selten zu seinem recht ... . manchmal muss man halt sagen , was sache ist . schönes we noch .-


Die Zauberworte heißen "Empathie", "Humor" und "gepflegte Umgangsformen". Für alle anderen hier sind sie eine Selbstverständlichkeit, ohne auch nur einen Moment darüber nachdenken zu müssen. Und deshalb funktioniert das Forum auch ganz prima und locker - zumindest für die Meisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (15. April 2012)

Oh Mann, was ist der hier los? Voll der "Nachbarschaftskrieg"


----------



## BIKESTARR (15. April 2012)

Der regelt das schon irgendwie. 
So und jetzt lassen wir das Thema einfach in Vergessenheit geraten.

_____________________________________________________________

Was muss ich machen, damit meine Bremse wieder so funktioniert, wie vor 5 Wochen,
in denen das Rad nicht benutzt wurde?
Ich schätze mal entlüften, aber ich habe das Gefühl, als wäre Öl o.Ä. auf den Scheiben.
Habe sie schon gereinigt und mal die Beläge abgeschliffen. Vllt. gibt es ja irgendeinen Trick?

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. April 2012)

Aahhh, mal wieder das vierteljährige Blutbuchen-Sägen 
Ihr tut diesem bemitleidenswerten Geschöpf unrecht. Sie kann nix dafür.

Ausser von Regen lasse ich mir von nix und niemandem die Laune verderben.

Die Beste Erfindung seit es das Forum gibt: Ignore.

Achso ja:
*Artikel 1 der Menschenrechte:
*

 Alle Menschen sind frei und gleich an Würde und Rechten geboren. Sie  sind mit Vernunft und Gewissen begabt und sollen einander im Geist der  Brüderlichkeit begegnen.

In diesem Sinne viele Grüße und konzentriert Euch auf das Wesentliche.

LittleBoomer


----------



## blutbuche (15. April 2012)

..schon witzig - jeder schreibt was von ignore- und trotzdem lesen es alle ... seltsam ..


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. April 2012)

*mal zur auflockerung*...


----------



## fatz (16. April 2012)

osti, osti! das ist aber nicht von jetzt. und ich denk mir im ersten moment noch: der sack! in kurz!
da hat's grad 5 grad, wenn du glueck hast.


----------



## Cortina (16. April 2012)

Außerdem hätten wir ihn bei der Auffahrt gesehen als wir da waren und zweitens außerdem kenne ich das Foto vom letzten Sommer und drittens außerdem sagt Tante Exif das Bild wurde am 03/06/2010 um 9:37 mit Deiner Canon Ixus 100 IS ohne an diesem Morgen gefrühstückt zu haben aufgenommen


----------



## dusi__ (16. April 2012)




----------



## Ostwandlager (16. April 2012)

Das war gestern...


----------



## jan84 (16. April 2012)

Wäre hier eine exif dran würde die von Ende Februar 2012 reden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2012)

extrem nettes bild  !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. April 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Zuviel Harmonie. Ich schick Dir gleich ein Pferdebild.....


Was denn - ein Seitenhieb auf den hiesigen "Harmoniebeauftragten".
Dabei hat der sich doch mal zurück gehalten. 
Stichwort Pferdebilder - danke für die über Ostern gestifteten.
Ob mit oder Fernrohr - ich freu mich immer. 
Ich finde das eben ganz  und wenn beuze auch noch eins... 



blutbuche schrieb:


> extrem nettes bild  !


  - Geläutert oder Provokation....

@osti - sehr locker....egal von wann.


----------



## blutbuche (16. April 2012)

..ehrliche meinung :


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. April 2012)

*...noch mal eins von vorgestern *


----------



## dusi__ (17. April 2012)

ihr fahrt immer in voller montur zum eis essen? krass.


----------



## fatz (17. April 2012)

das ist die bikereisdiele in arco, ohne vollmontur und radl unterm arm gibt's da nix


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. April 2012)

*genau fatz *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ..... ohne vollmontur und radl unterm arm gibt's da nix


 
 Ein Glück das hier die Biergärten etwas kulanter sind.....
Wenn sie dann endlich mal eröffnen. 
Alles in Kurz? Hier waren früh noch 3° und tagsüber klettert es seit Wochen (von den 3 Tagen Oranienburg abgesehen) kaum auf 9°.


----------



## dusi__ (17. April 2012)

*hust* exif *hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (17. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> :Alles in Kurz? Hier waren früh noch 3° und tagsüber klettert es seit Wochen (von den 3 Tagen Oranienburg abgesehen) kaum auf 9°.


wie der dusi schon sagt: exif
an ostern war's da auch ned waermer als bei. bin im langen trikot mit der softshell 
drueber an der stelle gehockt, wo der osti aufm bild eis schleckt. allerdings nicht mit
eis sondern mit pizza


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2012)

Danke für die Aufklärung - bin da nicht so bewandert - und unter Eigenschaften kam halt das "Einstellungsdatum" 
Nun weiß ich auch, dass aus den seinerzeit Schulpflichtigen dort auf 
dem Foto - zum Teil schon erfahrene Fahradmechaniker geworden 
sein könnten..

Ich habe zzt. ein kleines "Problem".
Mein "Schwarzer" hat Begehrlichkeiten geweckt & könnte für ca. 
500 Euronen den Besitzer wechseln.....
Da ich mehr laufen soll/muss/will - keine schlechte Idee "nur" noch das 
AMS zu behalten.....aber andererseits????????
Hälfte Wert in 2 Jahren....gut.
Aber was ist wenn mal die Gabel 4-8 Wochen eingesandt wird?
Was ist wenn man mal ´ne Schlampe braucht - Herrentagstour? Winterwetter?
Ich weiß nicht 
*Eure* Tipps/*Erfahrungen* sind gefragt. Mir ist schon klar, dass ich letztlich alleine entscheiden muss.
Aber hat mal jemand verkauft & dann bereut? Wie oft benötigt Ihr denn so ein Alternativ-Bike? usw.
Bitte helft mir - bekomme bestimmt heute Abend einen Anruf - und da geht nur hopp oder topp.


----------



## blutbuche (17. April 2012)

würds nicht machen ,  2 bikes sind  immer besser . wenn dein grüner  mal was hat , biste froh um das HT . wenn man die kohle grad nicht braucht , BEHALTEN  lg , k.


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

verkaufen, eine Bike reicht dir doch und das AMS deckt alles perfekt ab. Für die Herrentour nimnst du dir ein Schloss mit. 

Ich habe mein AMS auch verkauft, einfach weil ich eh nur mit dem neuen (damals Fritzz) gefahren bin und es leid war immer zu ueberlegen welches ich jetzt nehme. Bevor das gute Stück dann nur noch rumsteht, habe ich es lieber in gute Hände gegeben  

Dann habe ich das Fritzz verkauft, weil wir uns nie so nahe kamen. jetzt habe ich auch wieder 2 Bikes   wobei das eine klar auf Marathon und Arbeitsweg zugeschnitten ist und das andere auf Alpenspass  

also verkaufen


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

ok 1:1


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2012)

Nee - die Kohle wäre nicht das Entscheidenste & würde auch nur auf der Kante landen. Es ist mehr so die Notwendigkeit ein 2. Bike zu unterhalten, die hinterfragt wird.
Im Not-Not-Notfall könnte ich das ACID der Spurin.....
Aber das ist halt immer nicht das Eigene.
Aber danke schon mal für Eure schnellen Antworten! 
1:1 ist irgendwie doof.... ;-) 
Und ihr habt Beide recht - das AMS deckt alles ab! Basta! Aber wenn es mal kränkelt.....seht Ihr 1:1 - daher tue ich mich auch so schwer & 
brauche ein paar "Erfahrungswerte"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (17. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich habe zzt. ein kleines "Problem".
> Mein "Schwarzer" hat Begehrlichkeiten geweckt & könnte für ca.
> 500 Euronen den Besitzer wechseln.....
> Da ich mehr laufen soll/muss/will - keine schlechte Idee "nur" noch das
> ...



hi spuri

ich habe im grunde die gleichen gedankengänge gehabt

mein stereo benutz ich ausschliesslich im wald und in den bergen..
dafür ist es gebaut und macht spass

dieses hier ist meine Stadt sch...pe








das benutz ich für herrentouren, fasching, blödsinn usw.

überflüssig aber nett.

mein hardtail ist mein allrounder. urlaubsfahrten und strecke machen. also deine touren würde ich damit auch fahren.

mein rennrad habe ich eigentlich verkauft 
und mir jetzt wieder eins gekauft. ich finds schön über landstraßen zu rasen 

machmal verfluche ich meine 4 und die 2 von meiner frau, fahrräder. ständig muss ich was warten oder reparieren.  letztes jahr waren die wartungskosten beim fahrrad höher, als bei meinem auto. 

auf der anderen seite macht die auswahl wieder spass.

und ich geh auch laufen. laufen kann man immer und überall mit geringen aufwand. was gesünder oder besser ist, ist mir eigentlich egal. ich setze da eher mein empfinden als massstab 


da ich auf geschäftsreisen selten ein fahrrad habe, gehe ich halt laufen. 

ich würde deine tourbeschreibungen sehr vermissen, deswegen würde ich sagen kauf dir eher noch ein fahrrad statt eins weniger..

auf der anderen seite kann man auch mit einem fahrrad touren fahren.

ich persönlich halte zwei als minimum für notwendig, falls mal eins ausfällt..

und jetzt habe ich genug zur verwirrung beigetragen.

wünsche dir ein glückliches händchen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2012)

Verwirrung? Nö - eher ganz klare Ansage! 


xerto schrieb:


> ..ich persönlich halte zwei als minimum für notwendig, falls mal eins ausfällt..


Und danke für die "Blumen"!


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

Habe meine zweit  Bike mal die alte Heimat gezeigt


----------



## dusi__ (17. April 2012)

verkauf das schwarze und kauf dir n anfänger rennrad. das wäre doch mal ne alternative bei dir in der gegend oder?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe meine zweit  Bike mal die alte Heimat gezeigt


 
Mhmm - heißt das nun 1:2 - oder 0:3 

@dusi - Danke. Aber da finde ich gar keinen Draht zu. Radwege gehen immer noch ein Stück (mit LTD oder AMS)- aber es zieht mich schell 
abseits. Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich dann laufen/joggen effektiver! Ist aber reine Geschmackssache - RR würde sicher auch gut sein!!! 
Hier in der Ebene - aber leider (wie gesagt) nix für meiner Einer!


----------



## Kruemelmonster (17. April 2012)

Wenn das Geld für etwas Wichtigeres gebraucht wird, dann würde ich ja sagen, aber wenn es nicht gebraucht wird, dann würde ich das Rad behalten. Warum solltest Du Dir nach nur 2 Jahren 500 EUR Wertverlust zumuten, wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muß? Es sei denn, Du möchtest damit jemandem einen Gefallen tun.


----------



## xerto (17. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Habe meine zweit  Bike mal die alte Heimat gezeigt



wenn du mal richtige "römerwege" fahren willst musst du zu uns in den taunus kommen 

da begegnen dir auch noch echte römer







da kannst noch mitkämpfen in gut erhalteten castellshttp://www.hessen-limes.de/bgs/Galerie%20Saalburg/index.html


und hier gibts super römer- und limestrails


http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ykddprhqtnueswqs


----------



## dusi__ (17. April 2012)

kannst dir doch einen cyclocrosser zulegen?!  das wäre ne optimale ergänzung. damit kannste über alle waldautobahnen rasen und auf teer besser vorran kommen.

@ xerto:  seit wan haben römer maschinengewehre?


----------



## xerto (17. April 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> @ xerto:  seit wan haben römer maschinengewehre?



chancenausgleich 

haben wir von den galliern gelernt  

kein zaubertrank dann andere mittel 

oder wie glaubst du sind wir die römer wieder losgeworden? und warum können die so schnell laufen?


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

Habe lange in FFM gelebt, da kenne ich einige der Limestrails  

Aber ich finde es immer wieder sehr interessant, wie prägend die doch relativ kurze Zeit der römischen Besatzung war. Überall südlich vom Limes trifft man immer wieder auf die Hinterlassenschaften mal sehr ausgeprägt (Römerkastell Saalburg) oder eben nur noch ein Haufen im Wald bedeckt mit Erde und Bäumen  

Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Trans Römerweg machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (17. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal eine Trans Römerweg machen



auf den spuren der römer 

gute idee 

von rom in den taunus 

das ist ne harte tour


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. April 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> ...Es sei denn, Du möchtest damit jemandem einen Gefallen tun.....


 
Nein - eher mir Selbst...
Es war historisch so - dass ich das LTD beim Fachhändler 
hier im Ort Anfang 2010 gekauft habe, da dieser keine passenden Fullys (AMS) mehr auf Lager hatte.
Geht halt im Flachland nicht so.
Im Dezember 2010 war dann das AMS im Internetz um 400,- 
im Preis gesenkt zu bekommen. Da bin ich wieder schwach geworden.
Wenn ich diese Preissenkung einrechne - würde ich ganze 100,- Euro
"miese" machen - gegenüber wenn ich im Frühjahr gleich das AMS beim Händler für den Ladenpreis gekauft hätte. 
Ergo - nach 2 Jahren 100,- Euro Verlust & den Urzustand = 1 Bike. 

So gesehen kein schlechter Deal. 
Aber nun sind eben 2 Bikes (abbezahlt) im Keller.
Auch kein schlechter Ist-Zustand. 

Und ich denke wir können hier abbrechen - ich danke wirklich & ehrlich
Allen die so schnell geantwortet haben. 
Habe mir das Ganze nach gefühlten 12 Espresso 
(ich glaube es waren nur vier) im Kopf nun zurecht gelegt!

*Geld alleine macht nicht Glücklich - 2 Cubes im Keller schon. *
*Danke Euch*. 

PS an Guido:  Die Espresso waren ohne Grappa! Ehrlich. 
BTW: 



xerto schrieb:


> oder wie glaubst du sind wir die römer wieder losgeworden? und warum können die so schnell laufen?


 
 Vielleicht ist das Essen bei Euch so schlecht & das Bier zu dünn....


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2012)

deswegen gibt es im Taunus ja auch Äppler  oder besser Schoppe


----------



## xerto (17. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das Essen bei Euch so schlecht & das Bier zu dünn....



beim bier bin ich mir nicht sicher.








während beim essen








ich da weniger verständnis hätte


----------



## barbarissima (17. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Nee - die Kohle wäre nicht das Entscheidenste & würde auch nur auf der Kante landen. Es ist mehr so die Notwendigkeit ein 2. Bike zu unterhalten, die hinterfragt wird.
> Im Not-Not-Notfall könnte ich das ACID der Spurin.....
> Aber das ist halt immer nicht das Eigene.
> Aber danke schon mal für Eure schnellen Antworten!
> ...


 
Das AMS kränkelt nicht  Meins ist Baujahr 2008 und hatte noch nie was 
Aber wenn du dir so schwer tust und das Geld eh nur auf der Kante landet, dann behalt das HT. Wenn es erst mal weg ist, dann hast du bestimmt Heimweh nach ihm und das wollen wir doch nicht


----------



## kubitix (17. April 2012)

Guido, Guuiiidddooooooo,

Rotwein und Spritz ist eingeschenkt, wir sitzen auf der Couch und warten.


BILDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cortina (17. April 2012)

*So, seit Tagen die Frontenkarten studiert und heute wars soweit, das 

erwartete Zwischenhoch war endlich angekommen 

Also gestern Abend schnell alles gepackt.

Ui, jetzt bitte nicht die Bike Sachen mit den Ski Touren Sachen verwechseln




Und wo wird es wohl hingehen mit dem Benutzernamen Cortina....na...jepp nach Cortina 




Angekommen sah es gar nicht mal so schlecht aus




Auf jungfräulichen Wegen ging es Richtung Gipfel




Gibts das Stereo eigentlich auch in XXXL 




Gut das schon alles ge-Spuri....ähhhh....gespurt war 




Es ging mal wieder zu meinem Lieblingsplatz in den Dolos zum Rifugio Nuvolau 




Oben angekommen ist die Aussicht mal wieder grandios 
Der Passo Giau winken: an alle Moppedfahrer)




Die Marmolada und die Sella Ronda




Lastroi di Formin




Tofana und Cinque Torri




und natürlich extra für Bärbel ein 

Schneemann....ähhhh...Osterhase...ähhh...Ostermann 




Ok das kann man nur verstehen wenn man selbst Ski fährt 








und wieder zu Hause angekommen bei 20 Grad darf natürlich eine Sache nicht fehlen, 

einen perfekten Tag beendet man am Besten mit....Richtig....einem schönen Abendessen 

...es ist ja schließlich Sommer 




Diese Runde widme ich allen die heute gearbeitet haben und zu Hause geblieben sind 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. April 2012)

*Endlich normale Menschen*


----------



## kubitix (17. April 2012)

Ok ich sehe du warst beim Fleischer, wir leben hier von trocken Pizza-Brot, Raboso ist auch schon lange aus.

Aber, diese Hammer-Tour, ich glaub du hast sie Dir verdient und eins ist sicher, die machen wir zusammen, demnächst. Ich hätte gestern Abend doch noch losfahren sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (17. April 2012)

@Guido das ist echt gemein was du da mit uns machst, wir sind schon froh wenn es nicht sifft.


----------



## dusi__ (17. April 2012)

super schöne fotos, mein neid ist mit dir.

aber dein bett ist ja wirklich winzig  zum glück sind italiener alle klein , dann fällt das ja bestimmt schon xxl aus


----------



## Cortina (17. April 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> super schöne fotos, mein neid ist mit dir.
> 
> aber dein bett ist ja wirklich winzig  zum glück sind italiener alle klein , dann fällt das ja bestimmt schon xxl aus



Schnucki, das ist ist mein Ausrüstungs-Zimmer mit Gästebett Außerdem hab ich noch ein Bike-Zimmer

Mein Schlafzimmer wirst Du ganz sicher hier im Forum nicht zu Gesicht bekommen


----------



## Cubedriver66 (17. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung - bin da nicht so bewandert - und unter Eigenschaften kam halt das "Einstellungsdatum"
> Nun weiß ich auch, dass aus den seinerzeit Schulpflichtigen dort auf
> dem Foto - zum Teil schon erfahrene Fahradmechaniker geworden
> sein könnten..
> ...



Ich bin sooooo froh, dass ich mein Hartes habe, als meine Fox 5 Wochen bei toxoholics war... Seit Freitag ist sie wieder da!!!


----------



## dusi__ (18. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Schnucki, das ist ist mein Ausrüstungs-Zimmer mit Gästebett Außerdem hab ich noch ein Bike-Zimmer
> 
> Mein Schlafzimmer wirst Du ganz sicher hier im Forum nicht zu Gesicht bekommen



dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. April 2012)

Schöne Tour mit imposanten Fotos.
Danke Guido !

Da gab es mal eine Schlager mit diesem Refrain:
"Manchmal ist ein Tag wie ein ganzen Leben....."

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *So, seit Tagen die Frontenkarten studiert und heute wars soweit, das *
> 
> *erwartete Zwischenhoch war endlich angekommen *
> 
> ...


 

Danke du bist so gut zu uns  ... Ich beneide dich ja, leider sind meine Skikünste (noch) nicht gut genug um in diesen Schneeverhältnissen und abseite der Pisten zu fahren  aber das kommt noch  

Achja, wenn du das Zimmer aufräumst komme ich bestimmt mal vorbei  Der Grill sieht ja mal lecker aus


----------



## Cortina (18. April 2012)

OK, Zimmer ist aufgeräumt....hab `nen Anschiss von Ago bekommen wegen dem Chaos  und der Grill ist fettisch....äääääh fertig 

LittleBoomer, was den gestrigen Tag betrifft passt das


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2012)

Ist das Polenta? geht das eigentlich gut zum grillen?


----------



## Cortina (18. April 2012)

Jepp  allerdings die etwas festere Variante, grillen geht sehr gut, allerdings muss der Grill sehr sehr heiß sein.


----------



## mzaskar (18. April 2012)

OK, ich glaube ich mache mal im Herbst einen Abstecher zu dir, dann wenn es nördlich der Alpen kalt und nass wird  und Polenta muss ich auch mal versuchen zu grillen, Vielleicht hilft ja so eine Fischzange das ganze zusammenzu halten 

Achja, heute Abend mach ich ein Kontergrillbild


----------



## LaCarolina (18. April 2012)

Beim Bild vom Grill läuft einem ja das Wasser im Mund zusammen


----------



## barbarissima (18. April 2012)

*@ Guido*
Danke für den Ostermann  Und schäm dich für die Grillbilder Jetzt habe ich Hunger auf Grilliertes und der Metzger hat schon zu 

Ach ja, und die Bergbilder sind einfach nur total schön


----------



## kubitix (18. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Polenta muss ich auch mal versuchen zu grillen, Vielleicht hilft ja so eine Fischzange das ganze zusammenzu halten



Du solltst doch nicht Milchreis grillen, gute Polenta hält von alleine zusammen. Ausserem kann ich bestätigen, Polenta vom Grill ist lecker, von der Gußplatte des Küchenofens auch.


----------



## OIRAM (18. April 2012)

*Nun haben wir es schriftlich,
unser Bundesverkehrsminister Peter Ramsauer (CSU), hält uns Biker für "Kampf-Radler".
http://anzeigen.wa-online.de/pdf/MI_stanzHamm.pdf
Da hat er wohl im falschen Moment, am falschen Ort, auf dem Fondsitz seiner Dienstlimousine gesessen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## Biker2you (18. April 2012)

Hi,


kann mir jemand sagen warum es einen Gewichtsunterscheid bei dem Cube LTD SL gibt?
grey metal green 12,1 kg 
black anodized 11,9 kg
200g Lack wäre ja bei dem Grauen eine mega Schichtdicke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (18. April 2012)

*@ spuri

Wer sei Bike veräußert und nicht umgehend durch ein anderes/neues ersetzt, oder sein Bike nicht artgerecht hält, oder im Keller vergammeln läst, wird mit Zuchthaus nicht unter zwei Jahren bestraft.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## barbarissima (18. April 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Nun haben wir es schriftlich,*
> *unser Bundesverkehrsminister Peter Ramsauer (CSU), hält uns Biker für "Kampf-Radler".*
> *http://anzeigen.wa-online.de/pdf/MI_stanzHamm.pdf*
> *Da hat er wohl im falschen Moment, am falschen Ort, auf dem Fondsitz seiner Dienstlimousine gesessen.*
> ...


 
*Den Kampfradler haben sie in Berlin gefasst  Wir können aufatmen*


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2012)

Biker2you schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen warum es einen Gewichtsunterscheid bei dem Cube LTD SL gibt?
> ...



die Gewichtsangaben kannst du eh knicken, haben noch nie gestimmt egal bei welchen Herstellern, die einen schummeln mehr die anderen weniger.
Übrigens sind die immer vom kleinsten Rahmen


----------



## Biker2you (18. April 2012)

Ja das habe ich mir schon gedacht, wollte nur Wissen warum die 2 verschiedene Gewichte bei einem Bike anschreiben 

edit: Was denkt ihr kann man bei einem Standard Preis von 1199â¬ so raushandeln, dass habe ich mir mal so gedacht:
1100â¬ + groÃe Wartung nach 1 Jahr (bin noch nicht so bewandert mit Bikes) + evtl Bike Computer


----------



## Dämon__ (18. April 2012)

Kommt halt drauf an wie geschickt du im Verhandeln bist, 10-20% sind schon drin, manche Händler geben lieber Teile wie einen Nachlass.


----------



## fatz (18. April 2012)

200g lack sind ganz normal, da hast eigentlich bei allen bikes, nicht nur cube. ob das gewicht trotzdem
stimmt ist eine andere frage.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. April 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> @ spuri...





OIRAM schrieb:


> Wer sei Bike veräußert und nicht umgehend durch ein anderes/neues ersetzt, oder sein Bike nicht artgerecht hält, oder im Keller vergammeln läst, wird mit Zuchthaus nicht unter zwei Jahren bestraft - Schönen Gruss, Mario


 
Ich habe keine Angst - bis zu Uns haben es selbst die Römer seinerzeit nicht geschafft....



Und ganz nebenbei - noch ist Alles im Keller 
Und das wird wohl so bleiben...

@Bärbel - der war Gut!


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Angst - bis zu Uns haben es selbst die Römer seinerzeit nicht geschafft....




Na pass mal auf Spuri, das ich nicht dem Tribun Quintus Maximus von unserem Eschenhahner Römerturm Bescheid gebe.


----------



## cytrax (20. April 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal nen kleinen Bike - Porno  Please watch for the ultimate Enjoyment in Full HD 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KISnewMF4xg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (20. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal nen kleinen Bike - Porno  Please watch for the ultimate Enjoyment in Full HD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KISnewMF4xg









 Ein schöner Start in den Morgen .....


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. April 2012)




----------



## barbarissima (20. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal nen kleinen Bike - Porno  Please watch for the ultimate Enjoyment in Full HD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KISnewMF4xg


 
*Awesome *


----------



## dusi__ (20. April 2012)

dem brannten bestimmt ordentlich die Waden als er unten ankam  

sehr gutes video.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. April 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na pass mal auf Spuri, das ich nicht dem Tribun Quintus Maximus von unserem Eschenhahner Römerturm Bescheid gebe....


 
So lange es nicht Schwanzus Longus ist.......
Aber selbst da hätten wir hier glatt noch ein Ass im Ärmel:  ;-)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRO0XcevFOs&feature=related"]Fliegendes Suizidkommando - JudÃ¤ische Volksfront      - YouTube[/nomedia]



@cytrax
Video ist krass - und eine schöne Einstimmung auf das Wochenende.


----------



## dusi__ (20. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @cytrax
> Video ist krass - und eine schöne Einstimmung auf das Wochenende.



wieso? haste dir auch vorgenommen mal nen berg zu erklimmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. April 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> wieso? haste dir auch vorgenommen mal nen berg zu erklimmen?


 
Du pöser, pöser Pub.....
Ich habe mir lediglich vorgenommen, dass WE in Sachen Bike gut zu nutzen, da erste Anzeichen von Erderwärmung hier zu spüren sind.


----------



## dusi__ (20. April 2012)

war nich bös gemeint

ja das wetter soll bei uns sehr wechselhaft werden...vllt ist sonntag mal ne runde drin..heute und morgen is noch UNI angesagt ...


----------



## Cortina (20. April 2012)

Genau, studieren geht über biken...ähhhh...probieren 

Send from Fiat Doblo aus München


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2012)

länger in Mìnga?


----------



## dusi__ (20. April 2012)

den ganzen tag zähne..das hält doch wirklich keiner aus ... zum glück hab ich hier internet


----------



## Cortina (20. April 2012)

Bis Sonntag Abend, dann Montag morgen  weiter nach Frankfurt, auf dem Weg dahin eventl. Bärbel noch  überfallen, hab noch nen Käffchen gut 

Sent from Fiat Ulysse im Stau zwischen München und Pfaffenhofen :-(


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. April 2012)

Hey Guido, in München. Geht ein Café?


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Aber selbst da hätten wir hier glatt noch ein Ass im Ärmel:  ;-)
> 
> Fliegendes Suizidkommando - JudÃ¤ische Volksfront      - YouTube



Mist ... da sind wir chancenlos .


----------



## mzaskar (20. April 2012)

Ich war schoppen ......

Spieltrieb




Stauraum 




Was zum anziehen


----------



## Languste (20. April 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Zur Abwechslung mal nen kleinen Bike - Porno  Please watch for the ultimate Enjoyment in Full HD
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KISnewMF4xg


 
Na das hab ich doch heute um 00:12h schon auf "zeigt her eure Cubes" gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolkenkratzer (20. April 2012)

@mzaskar: Wenn ich mir was aussuchen dürfte, dann würde ich das Transition nehmen


----------



## Dave-o (20. April 2012)

Hallo Leute, hab mich schon verdammt lange nicht mehr gemeldet, hmmm, ich hoffe ihr hattet eine gute Zeit!! Muss erstmal die letzten Posts aufarbeiten^^

Baue grad ein wenig um (Fritzzi) und hab sau-viel zu tun (Studium) aber es gibt bald wieder öfter Bilder und Posts von mir.

btw. Welche Reverb-Länge würdet ihr mir empfehlen bei einem 20" Rahmen?? Hab mal die Cube-Vorgabe gemessen (unterkante Oberrohr + 3cm) und stehe leider irgendwie zwischen den Größen. Egalisiert sich das nicht sowieso mit der Reduzierhülse?! 

Viele Grüße an alle tapferen Würfel-reiter - der Sommer kommt!!! (und Matsch macht auch Spaß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











)


----------



## Cortina (20. April 2012)

Klaus morgen früh sind wir im Arabellapark, ab Mittag auf Messe in Neukeferloh, schick mir mal Deine Handy Nr. per PN, denke in München sollte sich nen Kaffe auftreiben lassen 

Sent from bed


----------



## cytrax (21. April 2012)

Languste schrieb:


> Na das hab ich doch heute um 00:12h schon auf "zeigt her eure Cubes" gepostet



Mist das hab ich nicht gesehn 

Na dann versuch ichs mal mit dem hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j43w7M2HTws&feature=fvwrel"]Sunset Ride in the Karwendel      - YouTube[/nomedia] Karwendel Ride vom feinsten  Schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. April 2012)

geil


----------



## fatz (21. April 2012)

also wenn euch nach mehr von der sorte ist:
vom selben filmer, colin stewart aka bannockburn: https://vimeo.com/user3329816
james tilley: https://vimeo.com/jamestilley
andreas altendorfer: https://vimeo.com/user1177917

so und ich geh jetzt dann biken und nehm die cam mit waehrend ihr videos guckt


----------



## OIRAM (21. April 2012)

*


Dave-o schrieb:



			btw. Welche Reverb-Länge würdet ihr mir empfehlen bei einem 20" Rahmen?? Hab mal die Cube-Vorgabe gemessen (unterkante Oberrohr + 3cm) und stehe leider irgendwie zwischen den Größen. Egalisiert sich das nicht sowieso mit der Reduzierhülse?! 

Viele Grüße an alle tapferen Würfel-reiter - der Sommer kommt!!! (und Matsch macht auch Spaß 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich hab in meinem 20" Stereo 2010 eine 380mm Reverb, mit einer 140mm Sixpack Reduzierhülse.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Dave-o (21. April 2012)

Danke Mario, die Einstecktiefe der Reverb ist ja verhältnismäßig kurz, dann brauch ich also nicht immer auf 420er-Angebote im Bikemarkt warten  Die sind nämlich viel rarer.

~Gute fahrt~


----------



## cytrax (21. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> so und ich geh jetzt dann biken und nehm die cam mit waehrend ihr videos guckt





Würd ich ja auch gern aber ich war bis eben arbeiten. Dann hab ich noch das außenbandrissproblem was mich leider noch nicht aufs bike lässt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2012)

Sneak preview


----------



## Cortina (22. April 2012)

Genial die Wireless Technologie  

Kompliment und außerdem haste die Aufkleber mal richtig rum draufgemacht 


Sent from bed


----------



## barbarissima (22. April 2012)

Das ist der neue Bluetooth Antrieb


----------



## xerto (22. April 2012)

keine kette keine bremsen..


was man da an gewicht spart

wieviel wiegst den 5 kg?

tipp von mir lenker ab spart noch 300gr


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Genial die Wireless Technologie
> 
> Kompliment und außerdem haste die Aufkleber mal richtig rum draufgemacht
> 
> ...



Sei ruhig, sonst klebt er die "i"s noch spiegelverkehrt drauf .

@Stefan: Wo hast Du die Wireless Kette bestellt ? Sieht gut aus, oder ist das "nur" die Stealth Variante ?


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2012)

Neues Kettenöl verwendet noch geheim  leider iat auch etwas auf die Bremsen gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (22. April 2012)

Sent from Messe


----------



## BIKESTARR (22. April 2012)

Sieht super aus! Nutzt du es als Dirtbike oder einfach als ht für Touren?


----------



## buschhase (22. April 2012)

Wenns nen reines Dirtbike sein soll, ist die Kasette hinten schonmal sinnfrei  Deswegen tipp ich mal auf 4X und evtl. Tourer. Aber eher 4X.

Schaut bisher aber echt schick aus. War vor kurzem auch drauf und dran mir einen Trek Ticket Rahmen als 4X aufzubaun. Hätte den relativ günstig schießen können. Aber mir warn die Folgekosten für Parts dann doch zu hoch. Evtl. könntest du mir mal per PN nen Zwischenstand senden, was du bisher so investiert hast. Falls es keine Restekiste-Aktion ist.

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2012)

ich hatte nur mal eben die LR's vom BMC reingesteckt  wird SS werden, sobald der neue LRS da ist ... Ich will es für Pumptracks und zum üben nutzen


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2012)

Rahmen + Gabel = 1000 CHF


----------



## mzaskar (22. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Genial die Wireless Technologie
> 
> Kompliment und außerdem haste die Aufkleber mal richtig rum draufgemacht
> 
> ...



Hat auch mehrere Anläufe für gebraucht


----------



## fatz (22. April 2012)

wir haben gestern fast nur gefilmt, das dauert also noch ein bissl. bis dahin ein bild das ingoshome von
mir geschossen hat, kurz bevor ich mich auf den weg in die gletscherspalte gemacht hab:


----------



## Cortina (23. April 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ...ich mich auf den weg in die gletscherspalte gemacht hab


Wie Ihr fahrt aufm Gletscher ohne Spikes rum 





Sent from Zulassungsstelle Hofheim


----------



## fatz (23. April 2012)

der schnee war weich, da langen die stollen der matschmarie locker.
wer mag noch ein link zu ingos bildern: http://priv.cqx.dyndns.org/?picture&brewan&lvm


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

war mal im Wald spielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (23. April 2012)

*schnee ade...







*


----------



## kubitix (23. April 2012)

Wie Du bist am Lago 

Bleib wo Du bist, wir kommen 

Grüße
Guido

Sent from kubitix


----------



## Biker2you (23. April 2012)

Hi,

habe am Wochenende mein neues Cube LDT SL abgeholt, welches auch sich auch schön fahren lässt. Nur da ich das Bike auch zum zur Arbeit fahren nutze muss dies leider auch "Verkehrssicher" ausgestattet sein. Ich konnte auch schon so einiges anbauen, nur für die Pedale habe ich noch nichts gefunden. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die "Fasten Alu" Pedale behalten kann und der Anbau nicht so stark aufträgt. 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Asko (23. April 2012)

Schicke Bilder Fatz 

@Biker2you: 
Ich komm nicht so ganz mit, willst du Reflektoren an die Pedale machen oder wie?


----------



## Biker2you (23. April 2012)

@Asko

ich will/ muss es so ausrüsten das es zulässig ist, also müssen da Reflektoren oder irgend so etwas dran.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. April 2012)

Biker2you schrieb:


> ....da ich das Bike auch zum zur Arbeit fahren nutze muss dies leider auch "Verkehrssicher" ausgestattet sein. Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die "Fasten Alu" Pedale behalten kann und der Anbau nicht so stark aufträgt.


 
Es gibt eigentlich "nur" die Möglichkeit - welche mit bereits vorgesehenen Löchern zu nutzen
Beispiel
oder eben weiter die Käfigpedale zu lassen. Alles andere macht in meinen Augen keinen Sinn - schmale Flat´s mit den Reflektoren im Eigenbau zu verschandeln....
Wenn Du alles so weit verkehrssicher gemacht hast - würde ich lieber diese Reflektoren-Schnapp-Bänder über den Füßen anschnippen - und den Polizisten so guten Willen 
(unter Verweis auf die "Unmöglichkeit der Montage von Reflektoren) zeigen.
Denke nicht, dass da großes Theater gemacht wird - der Effekt doch ist derselbe.

Edit sagt: Vielleicht wäre ganz, ganz, ganz zur Not noch so eine Alternative denkbar - wenn man es ordentlich zuschneidet & das Pedal es hergibt:
hier
Habe aber keine Ahnung über die "Lebens-/Leuchtdauer" solcher Folien auf Pedalen & würde die Schnappbänder vorziehen.

Ich habe aus dem selben Grund übrigens auch noch die Käfigpedale montiert. :-(
Alles andere wird mir zu teuer über das Jahr gesehen...   ;-)

Was hast Du denn derzeit für welche dran, dass Du die unbedingt behalten möchtest?


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. April 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wie Du bist am Lago
> 
> Bleib wo Du bist, wir kommen
> 
> ...



Klar seit Samstag.


----------



## Trust2k (23. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sent from Zulassungsstelle Hofheim



Hättest du was gesagt, hab extra Äppler geholt =]

Hofheim ist direkt um die Ecke.

Was machst du denn beruflich? 

LG Stefan 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cortina (23. April 2012)

Äppler  ist ja lieb gemeint aber ich hab nen Doblo mit 100 Kisten Wein dabei 

Beruflich....nix....ist reines Hobby 

Zulassungsstelle weile Kollege musse abmelde seine geklaute...ähhhh....geausführte Auto 

Send from home of kubitix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

Grmpf und ich geh mal wieder leer aus


----------



## Trust2k (23. April 2012)

Ich bring mal en bissl Stöffsche dann mit 

da kann jeder mal probieren.

da ist dann für alle genug da.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cortina (23. April 2012)

Sorry Stefan 

Jetzt wirds echt ma Zeit, Du fängst an mir wirklich Leid zu tun 

Ich fang mal an für Dich zurückzulegen  wenns dann klappt holen wir alles nach


----------



## mzaskar (23. April 2012)

Wort


----------



## beuze1 (24. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Beruflich....nix....
> 
> weile Kollege musse abmelde seine geklaute...ähhhh....geausführte Auto



*Hast Du meinen Bolzenschneider dabei.*


----------



## Cortina (24. April 2012)

Oh je Beuzeschneider...ähhh...Bolzeschneider musse ische noch klaufe...ware aber angekette 

Ragazzi, Special THX to Klaus und Judith für Euren Besuch, Bärbel für das Frühstuck , Stefan und Susanne für das Abendessen und die Betten und all die Daheimgebliebenen die sonst auf den Autobahnen die Staus verursachen 

Grüße
Guido


Sent from Fiat Doblo kurz vor Treviso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (24. April 2012)

Morgen erste Abschlussprüfung in Deutsch 
Gute Nacht


----------



## buschhase (24. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> war mal im Wald spielen



Der Gesichtsausdruck ist der Knaller 

@Lukas: Viel Erfolg!

Gruß
Nico


----------



## barbarissima (24. April 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Morgen erste Abschlussprüfung in Deutsch
> Gute Nacht


 
Werde dir die Daumen drücken  Das packst du locker


----------



## Cortina (24. April 2012)

Lukas, auch von mir viel Glück für Morgen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## mzaskar (24. April 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Der Gesichtsausdruck ist der Knaller
> 
> @Lukas: Viel Erfolg!
> 
> ...



Volle Konzentration


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. April 2012)

Ei, zumindest reproduzierbar ....  Ich z.B. habe meistens beim Hüpfen den Mund schön weit auf. Das sieht recht deppert aus ... offensichtlich bin ich aber scheinbar immer wieder über meine Flugkünste erstaunt .

@Lukas: Toi, toi, toi ... und Du weißt ja: Bei Deutsch ist das alles wegen der Akkusativ. Viel Glück morgen


----------



## Dämon__ (25. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Volle Konzentration



so ein Quatsch, du wartest du nur darauf das was kaputt geht damit du dir schon wieder was neues zulegen kannst.
vergiss nicht zu Atmen


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2012)

Nee nee die Garage ist voll  sollte mal wieder etwas verkaufen


----------



## dusi__ (25. April 2012)

n rennrad wäre doch mal was feines in der sammlung oder?


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2012)

Nee, viel zu unbequem  bin ja keine 20 mehr  

Dann doch eher ein schönes Nicolai Argon mit Gates Carbonantrieb für die Stadt und Bergarten :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (25. April 2012)

oh ja, der carbon antrieb würde mir auch gut gefallen .

finde nur keinen gescheiten rahmen dafür. bzw. einen den mal mit dem antrieb versorgen kann...   (zur zeit solls ein Stahl HT werden  )


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2012)

Nicolai Argon RoCC


----------



## dusi__ (25. April 2012)

ich finde die nicolais schon ganz nett, aber ein "All Mountain - enduro Trail HT" rauszubringen ohne eine ISCG... naja mein denken.  

es sollte eher ein ragley werden. ist immerhin in einer anderen preisklasse und fährt sich schon sehr spritzig. evtl. wird ja der carbondrive überarbeitet und der antriebsriemen irgendwie 2-teilig gemacht.


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2012)

einfach bestellen dann gibt es eine  

Du wirst immer eine Möglichkeit brauchen den Riemen zu wechseln. Aber es gibt andere Hersteller die dies auch anbieten ...

Aber es gab mal einen Langzeittest oder war es ein Allmountaintest, mit dem GCC. Es funktioniertwohl prächtig, ist aber wohl auch etwas Schmutzanfällig.


----------



## haggi (25. April 2012)

endlich da, neue Mütze. gefällt


----------



## Trust2k (25. April 2012)

Sehr Chic!! Nur leider teuer


----------



## Dämon__ (25. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nee nee die Garage ist voll  sollte mal wieder etwas verkaufen



sag Bescheid, findet sich bestimmt jemand


----------



## buschhase (25. April 2012)

Ich meld mich dann schonmal fürs Transition an


----------



## dusi__ (25. April 2012)

ich nehm dann das -N- AM.

kann ichs mir dann so im august abholen? wäre voll cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. April 2012)

OK, ich noch das BMC für die Arbeit, dann ist die Garage wieder leer und es kann von vorne losgehen


----------



## mzaskar (25. April 2012)

jaja, so hättet ihr das gerne


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. April 2012)

Na klar, und ich würde mich für die Teile mit den Falschrumaufklebern melden .


----------



## Cortina (25. April 2012)

Is doch nen Deal Stefan, lass die Jungs und Mädels die Garage ausräumen und wenn alles draußen ist komm ich mit dem Wein


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. April 2012)

Da kommen wir dann auch - nicht das die Garage wieder zu voll wird ...


----------



## dusi__ (26. April 2012)

also ich sehe nur vorteile für uns alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2012)

Ich denke mal darüber nach, klingt ja wirklich toll


----------



## Cortina (26. April 2012)

Treviso 16:12 Uhr, 23 Grad Abfahrt zum Bike Festival am Lago, 4 Tage Party 

Wünsche allen ein schönes WE und einen schönen 1. Mai 

Sent from A4 Trieste - Milano


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2012)

have fun  und lass dir nicht auf die füsse treten bei den ganzen Menschen


----------



## buschhase (26. April 2012)

Perfekt - bin Ende des Jahres eh für drei Monate inner Schweiz - dann hol ichs mir ab 

Und viel Spaß am aufm Festival.


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. April 2012)

Viel Spaß Guido und grüß mir den Lago ...


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. April 2012)

Viel Spaß 


Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal was bei chainreaction bestellt? 
Da kommt keine Bestätigungsemail und selbst und ich komme nicht 
in den account rein. Selbst, als ich meine Email angegeben habe, 
damit sie mir mein pw zurücksetzen: nichts


----------



## Team Slow Duck (26. April 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal was bei chainreaction bestellt?



Ich hab so vor zwei Jahren vielleicht mal nen Lenkeraufsatz dort bestellt, als die Aktionspreise hatten. Hat alles problemlos geklappt. Wie es aktuell ist, weiß ich jedoch nicht.


----------



## xerto (26. April 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal was bei chainreaction bestellt?



wieder mal nicht aktenzeichen xy gesehen?

da wurde nach dem virtuellen geschäftsführer gefandet. 

er hatt 1 milliarde kunden betrogen..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. April 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schonmal was bei chainreaction bestellt?


 


xerto schrieb:


> wieder mal nicht aktenzeichen xy gesehen?
> da wurde nach dem virtuellen geschäftsführer gefandet.
> er hatt 1 milliarde kunden betrogen..


 
 1 Milliarde - man das ist ja eine ganze "Kettenreaktion"


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. April 2012)

@team slow duck
Danke, ich bestell jetzt einfach woanders.
Hoffe nur, dass ich das bei denen dann nicht
zahlen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (26. April 2012)

CRC is top. Hab auch schon einiges bestellt und in der regel dauerts 2-3 tage weils ja von der insel kommt.


----------



## Cortina (26. April 2012)

Wünsche allen eine gute N8...

Kubitix und Wildweibchen sind auch schon da 







Sent from Lago


----------



## Hmmwv (26. April 2012)

Viel Spaß! Was istn das schwarze Cube Teil?


----------



## Cortina (27. April 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Viel Spaß! Was istn das schwarze Cube Teil?



Danke, den Spass werden wir haben 

Das ist ein Kaputzenshirt





Sent from Schlafsack


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2012)

*@Cortina, Kubi und Wildweibchen*
*Lasst es euch gut gehen am Lago und habt Spaß ohne Ende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. April 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Cortina, Kubi und Wildweibchen*
> *Lasst es euch gut gehen am Lago und habt Spaß ohne Ende
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sche*** - dann gibt es nächste Woche wieder endlose Fotostorys...

Nutzt den Sommeranfang - und auch von mir noch viel Spaß! 
Die regionalen Rotweindealer werden wohl das Geschäft ihres Lebens machen....


----------



## Cortina (27. April 2012)

Ok, war ne g... Tour heute, versprechen aber keine Bilder zu posten 

Lokale Rotweinabzocker...ähhh...dealer verdienen nix, weil der Caddy mit ca. 50 Liter Raboso und Cabernet aus Treviso kam 

Sent from Campingplatz


----------



## fatz (28. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ok, war ne g... Tour heute, versprechen aber keine Bilder zu posten


nenenene du! so geht das nicht! her mit dem pixelkram.


----------



## kubitix (28. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *...und Stefan, ja gibt es in XXXL:
> 
> *



...... und für Guido auch in XXXS und Grün (for Froggyovertravel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (28. April 2012)

*
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=k1024_img_0507qlk5z.jpg


http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=k1024_img_0512b7kto.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=k1024_img_051518kxw.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=k1024_img_05165ljf0.jpg
*


----------



## Cortina (28. April 2012)

Also Klaus, so schön die Aussicht ja ist aber wir sind gerade bei angenehmen 26 Grad vom Nightride zurück und sitzen jetzt bei nem guten Roten mit kurzen Hosen im T-Shirt draußen 

Außerdem ist morgen Abend große Grillparty am Cube Stand 

Eins noch vorweg, Leute kommt aufs Cube Treffen, es gibt ne Überraschung 

LG
Guido


Sent from Lago


----------



## fatz (29. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Eins noch vorweg, Leute kommt aufs Cube Treffen, es gibt ne Überraschung


deine neue hose?

lass lieber mal n paar bikebilder rueber.

nochwas: schau mal zu syntace, die haben jetzt endlich ihre wunderlaufraeder am start,
an die sie schon ein paar jahre hinbasteln. ultrabreit, sausteif, superleicht und leider 
auch schweineteuer


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2012)

habe schon eine  





und die sind sau bequem, werde mir gleich die Woche noch eine kaufen gehen


----------



## Cortina (29. April 2012)

Jepp saubequem und super Stoff 

Schau nachher nochmal bei Sytance vorbei, gehen später eh auf die Cube Party 

"Pilder bosten" ist mitm Blacky nicht so einfach  

Sent from...OK...das wollt Ihr nicht wissen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sent from...OK...das wollt Ihr nicht wissen


 
 Das wollte ich eigentlich noch nie wissen - 
doch nun hatte ich mich gerade daran gewöhnt.....
und nun wo es "spannend" wird - brichst Du einfach ab. 
Ist doch voll für´n........A**** 
Viel Spaß noch - und reichen die 50 Liter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (29. April 2012)

@spuri rotwein? Das wird knapp....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> @spuri rotwein?


 
Ja - Rotwein. 


Cortina schrieb:


> Lokale Rotweinabzocker...ähhh...dealer verdienen nix, weil der Caddy mit ca. 50 Liter Raboso und Cabernet aus Treviso kam


 


Ostwandlager schrieb:


> Das wird knapp....


 Dann hilft nur Eins: Ihr müsst eher


----------



## Asko (29. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand der etwas Ahnung von Kameras hat nen Tipp geben in welche Richtung ich mich umsehen sollte wenn ich ne brauchbare Kamera für Radeln, Berggehn usw. suche.
Meine billige Kompakte taugt leider nicht viel. Was ist denn von diesen Systemkameras zu halten?
Fahren in 2 Monate ins Ötztal für ein paar schöne Bergtouren und für da wäre eine ordentliche Kamera schon fein. Am besten wäre es wenn die Kamera nicht allzu klobig wird damit ich sie in Zukunft auch zum Radfahren mitnehmen kann. 



Achja, waren gestern früh pünktlich zum Sonnenaufgang aufn Heuberg


----------



## fatz (29. April 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Was ist denn von diesen Systemkameras zu halten?


ich hab eine panasonic gh1 mit dem 14-140mm zoom. ist ein feines teil und ein bissl 
kleiner als eine spiegelreflex. wenn man gern fotografiert, aber nicht allzuviel krams 
mitschleppen will ist die recht ok. allerdings halt doch deutlich fetter als eine knipse.
mit taugt sie. ist auch fast immer im rucksack.


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2012)

Viel Spass den Lagosthenikern...1997 oder 1998 war ich auch mal beim Bikefestival. Das waren noch Zeiten.....

Ohh Klaus, eine meiner Lieblingshuetten. Matrei laesst gruessen.

PS: Lissabon stark bewoelkt und nur 12 Grad....

Bin  gespannt auf die Cube-Treffen-Ueberraschung. Neues Bike Guido ?

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (29. April 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das wollte ich eigentlich noch nie wissen -
> doch nun hatte ich mich gerade daran gewöhnt.....
> und nun wo es "spannend" wird - brichst Du einfach ab.
> Ist doch voll für´n........A****
> Viel Spaß noch - und reichen die 50 Liter....



Spuri, mit dem A**** bist Du schon verdammt nah dran 

Noch reicht der Wein aber es wird langsam knapp 

Grüße
Guido

Sent from Campingplatz


----------



## Cortina (29. April 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Bin  gespannt auf die Cube-Treffen-Ueberraschung. Neues Bike Guido ?
> 
> LittleBoomer



Neeeeeeee, bin mit meinem Stereo noch absolut zufrieden 

Ne kleine Überraschung für jeden Teilnehmer


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2012)

oooohhoohhh 

jetzt bin ich neugierig


----------



## dusi__ (30. April 2012)

jeder der mit nem cube auftaucht bekommt ein gratis upgrade der schalt / brems elemente am bike gesponsort von cube? na da hat sich das warten ja gelohnt


----------



## OIRAM (30. April 2012)

*@ Asko

Ich hab mir für die Touren die Panasonic Lumix FT3 gekauft.
Kein Vergleich zu ner DSLR, aber mir reicht Sie.
Hatte ich auch schon im Roten Meer zum Schnorcheln und im Winter bei -10°C mit.
Achso, falls Du Cams, wie der Beuze, mal wegschmeißt und Sie mit viel Glück wieder findest, funzt Sie vielleicht noch.

War gestern im Teutoburger Wald, Dörenther Klippen, schönen Gruß an Dämon, war echt SUPER.
Hab heut Gott sei Dank Frei, Beine, schwer wie Blei.
Kein einziges Foto geknipst, die Jungs haben nur Dampf gemacht.
Aber mein Stereo hat sich ganz gut geschlagen, zwischen den Bergamont, Canyon , Giant,  Nicolai, Specialized und Transition. 

Schönen Gruß und Dank an die Bilderposter...
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (30. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> , Leute kommt aufs Cube Treffen, es gibt ne Überraschung




*Alle Garantieansprüche werden 
kostenlos 
schnell
unbürokratisch
und zur vollsten Zufriedenheit der Kunden erledigt*






.
.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (30. April 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand der etwas Ahnung von Kameras hat nen Tipp geben in welche Richtung ich mich umsehen sollte wenn ich ne brauchbare Kamera für Radeln, Berggehn usw. suche.



Fragen Sie einen Nikonisten oder Canonier und Sie bekommen ne Nikon oder Canon empfohlen! 

Also optimal ist natürlich ne Spiegelreflex mit Vollformatsensor - nur mit 2-3 Objektiven hat man ruckzuck 3 kg oder mehr dabei, also ist da der Griff zu kleineren, leichteren Kameras angesagt. 

Wenn Du in der Kompaktklasse bleiben willst und nur jpegs fotografierst, reicht im Prinzip schon so was wie ne Nikon P300. Vorteil bei der ist, daß ihr Brennweitenbereich schon bei kleinbildäquivalenten 24 mm beginnt und das auch noch recht lichtstark. Oben ist bei 105 mm Schluß. Die Bildqualität ist für so nen kleinen 1/2,3"-Sensor schon erstaunlich gut. 

Nächste Stufe: eins der kompakten Spitzenmodelle à la Nikon P7100 oder P7000 (letztere hab ich; Zoom 28-200 mm umgerechnet, also Tick weniger Weitwinkel, dafür mehr Tele) oder Canon G12. Etwas klobiger, paar g schwerer, dafür etwas größerer Sensor (1/1,7"), Raw-Format nutzen und mit entspr. Software "entwickeln" bringt nochmal Plus in Sachen Bildqualität, kostet aber Zeit. Die Dinger kann man schon fast wie ne Spiegelreflex einstellen. Kleiner optischer Sucher ist auch da, wenn man auf dem Display mal wieder sonnenlichtbedingt nix sieht. 

Nächste Stufe: System- oder Bridgekamera. Vom Nikon-1-System halt ich weniger was, zu teuer für die Leistung. Canon bastelt momentan wohl noch an nem Spiegellos-System. Bleibt der Griff zu Bridgekameras zB von Panasonic oder so. Wiederum etwas größer, teils richtig große Zoombereiche, Videofunktion haben sie heutzutage auch alle, da kommts im wesentlichen auf die Handhabe/Bedienung an und ob die Bildqualität bei den höheren ISOs >400 auch noch gut ausschaut. Diese Kameragattung hat mich persönlich jetzt eher mal nicht interessiert, da ich mehr der Spiegelreflextyp bin und für weniger hab ich mir ne Kompakte (Nikon P7000) zugelegt, das reicht.


----------



## Dämon__ (30. April 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> War gestern im Teutoburger Wald, Dörenther Klippen, schönen Gruß an Dämon, war echt SUPER.
> *


*

tzzz.. nächstes mal schreibst du mir eine PN dann bin ich mit dabei.*


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2012)

@ Dämon

Bin gerade an deiner Haustür vorbei gekommen . 

Hatte wenig Zeit sonst hätte ich mal geläutet


----------



## barbarissima (30. April 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Eins noch vorweg, Leute kommt aufs Cube Treffen, es gibt ne Überraschung
> 
> LG
> Guido
> Sent from Lago


 
Also ich tippe mal, es gibt für jeden einen Cubebepper, oder Guido bringt eine Ladung Testräder mit, damit 2013er Modelle gleich mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft werden können


----------



## Dämon__ (30. April 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> @ Dämon
> 
> Bin gerade an deiner Haustür vorbei gekommen .
> 
> Hatte wenig Zeit sonst hätte ich mal geläutet



da hättest du aber Pech gehabt,bin in Ibbenbüren...


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2012)

Ok dann ist es ja gut


----------



## cytrax (4. Mai 2012)

Hatte gestern schon wieder nen Snakebite


----------



## Asko (4. Mai 2012)

Wie zur Hölle... 
Die steckt ja zwischen Gabel und Laufrad fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (4. Mai 2012)

Krass  musste auch zweimal hinschauen...

...aber mit Schlangen hab ich ja am Lago so meine Erfahrung, gell Stefan


----------



## kubitix (4. Mai 2012)

Naja, aber "Deine" war doppelt so groß


----------



## mzaskar (4. Mai 2012)

neue Füsse  





und putzen sollte ich auch mal


----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2012)

Schön die V2 mit den weißen Speichen 

...ob Du allerdings mit den RR so glücklich wirst 

....und noch was die Schwalbe Schrift hättest Du ja schon an der V-TWO Schrift ausrichen können, jetzt sind die Bapper endlich mal richtig rum drauf und ......


----------



## kubitix (5. Mai 2012)

Moinsen,

ich hab mich heute Morgen mal drangemacht die auf dem Cubestand beim Bikefestival diskutierte Optimierung einzubauen.

Ich hab sie endlich, die Doppelscheibe, nie mehr termische Probleme oder Fading.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Schön die V2 mit den weißen Speichen
> 
> ...ob Du allerdings mit den RR so glücklich wirst


Ich setzte das Bike mehr auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ein, da ist viel Asphalt und ansonten sind es feste Waldwege, sollte gehen, ansonten tausche ich ihn wieder  



Cortina schrieb:


> ....und noch was die Schwalbe Schrift hättest Du ja schon an der V-TWO Schrift ausrichen können, jetzt sind die Bapper endlich mal richtig rum drauf und ......


Man kann nicht alles perfekt machen, wo bleibt den da sonst der Ansporn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (5. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> nie mehr termische Probleme oder Fading.



Ich bin ja wirklich mal gespannt wenn wir das nächste mal die Pinza fahren ob damit nun ruhe ist  beim letzten mal hats ja ganz schön gestunken


----------



## dusi__ (5. Mai 2012)

naja mit ner formula RX hat man immer nach 10m fading ohne ende.
 kauf dir lieber ne Hope oder die neue Magur MT8.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2012)

Fertig, naja fast ..... es gibt noch andere Laufräder


----------



## buschhase (5. Mai 2012)

Jawoll - gefällt mir richtig richtig gut! Mein Neid ist dir gewiss 
Das einzige, was ich anders gemacht hätte, wäre eine Kasette hinten angebracht, um auch 4X fahren zu können. Freue mich auf Fahrberichte deinerseits.

Je nach Einsatzzweck, könnt man noch über eine Alternativbereifung nachdenken, aber jetzt erstmal Spaß haben damit!

Gruß
Nico


----------



## kubitix (5. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> naja mit ner formula RX hat man immer nach 10m fading ohne ende.


sorry, aber die Aussage ist Quatsch, und glaub mir ich kann das beurteilen





dusi schrieb:


> kauf dir lieber ne Hope oder die neue Magur MT8.



lieber TheOne


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich setzte das Bike mehr auf dem Weg zur Arbeit ein, da ist viel Asphalt und ansonten sind es feste Waldwege, sollte gehen, ansonten tausche ich ihn wieder



Wau sind die schnell


----------



## mzaskar (5. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> lieber TheOne


The One ist sicherlich eine sehr gute Bremse  ich fand sie immer zu digital, da gefällt mir Hope M4 oder V2 besser. 

Aber Gewicht vs Bremsleistung da zählt The One sicherlich zur Spitze  


Ich liebe meine Hope  

Achja am Transition habe ich jetzt eine neue Himano Trail (SLX) die macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Mai 2012)

*die The One war das erste was ich am Stereo abgebaut habe! Die Hope V2 ist eine Traum Bremse, wär da nicht mit zum stopen kommt dann mit keiner *


----------



## Team Slow Duck (6. Mai 2012)

Sodale, gestern Basteltag und am neuen AMS 150 pro die vorgesehenen Tauschteile montiert. Für meine vorhandenen Batterieleuchten (BUMM Ixon IQ + IX-Red) hab ich mir je einen weiteren Halter bestellt und montiert. Am Lenker kein Problem, aber hinten kam ich auf die Idee, statt an der Stütze das Ding am Sattelrohr zwischen Oberrohrschweißstelle und Verstärkungsstrebe zu montieren. Das Rahmenrohr ist da latürnich dicker als die Stütze. 

Das mitgelieferte Spannplastikband reicht zwar (2 Glieder kann man abschneiden, dann paßts an sich super), aber der Halteadapter für die Leuchte hat auf der Kontaktseite zum Rohr eine konkave Wölbung, die enger ist als die Rundung des Sattelrohrs (die Durchmessergeschichte, ist eben auf Stützen konzipiert). Die Schraube zum Festschrauben (roter Pfeil) ist nicht lang genug, um ins Gewinde der Kontermutter zu greifen . Man kann nun hinten ein paar mm des Plastiks entfernen (Taschenmesser + Schleifpapier), danach war noch mit etwas Schmackes festdrücken angesagt, dann griff die Schraube und der Adapter sitzt nun bombenfest.   Ein Stück schwarzes Gewebeband am Rahmen schützt gegen Verkratzen an der Klemmstelle.


----------



## dusi__ (6. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> sorry, aber die Aussage ist Quatsch, und glaub mir ich kann das beurteilen



ja ok dann bin der einzige der die bremse nervig findet. 

trotz dem einsatz an 3 verschiedenen bikes scheint meine meinung halt falsch zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2012)

nein , ist nicht falsch ..


----------



## kubitix (6. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> ja ok dann bin der einzige der die bremse nervig findet.
> trotz dem einsatz an 3 verschiedenen bikes scheint meine meinung halt falsch zu sein



wieso soll deine Meinung falsch sein, ist ja Deine Meinung. Nur solche Pauschalaussagen wie, "die RX hat grundsätzlich nach 10m fading" sind absoluter Quatsch.

Es darf doch jeder sagen/schreiben was er denkt, aber sachlich sollte es meiner Meinung nach schon bleiben.

Wir fahren inzwischen 2x RX, 1xR1 und 1x TheOne. Zur One kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, ausser das es zumindest für mich keine "digital - Bremse" ist, sie läßt sich sehr schön dosieren. Die R1 hatte noch nie Fading, allerdings spielt Susanne auch in einer anderen Gewichtsklasse wie ich. Sie "prügelt" ihr 16,5 Kilogramm Stereo am Gardasee und in den Alpen jeden Berg rauf und wieder runter, da kann sich manch einer vom starken Geschlecht mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden. Gut die extremen Trails fährt sie nicht, aber Pinza oder vom Tremalzo runter, oder mal eben auf 5 Kilometer 800Hm vom Rifugio San Pietro nach Arco abbauen geht auch sehr zügig.

Ich spiel Gewichtsmäßig in der um die 100 KiloLiga, meine RX hatte bisher nur auf der Pinza Fading. Die Pinza ist aber bei entsprechender Gangart auch eine hervorragende Bremsenteststrecke.

Für den Kindergeburtstag hier im Odenwald oder Taunus, aber auch für viele andere Einsatzgebiete in Deutschland ist sie für mich völlig ausreichend. Ich hätte die One im Moment auch nicht gekauft, nur haben wir an ihrem Hardtail die Shimano Bremse entfernt und eine "meiner" RX montiert, ich hab also eine neue Bremse gebraucht.

Das viele die Formula - Bremsen nerven ist nichts neues. Mich nerven sie nicht, sie sind simpel in der Handhabung und Wartung und promblemlos ruhig zu kriegen.

Ich diskutiere das Thema gerne weiter, werde aber für meinen Teil weiter versuchen sachlich zu bleiben und auf Pauschalisierungen zu verzichten.

In diese Sinne
Stefan

(Trolle nicht füttern)


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Für den Kindergeburtstag hier im Odenwald oder Taunus
> (Trolle nicht füttern)



Och, ich bin ganz froh den Kindergeburtstag vor der Tür zu haben. Nicht jeder hat die Alpen vor der Türe ... aber für den einen ist es Kindergeburtstag und andere haben auch ihren Spaß im Taunus.


Btw ... die Diskussion mi den Bremsen ist jetzt irgendwie auch schon gefühlte Wochen hier. Ich verfüge zwar nicht über die Erfahrung von >100.000 hm / Jahr, kann aber denoch trotz Kindergeburtstagstouren bei der Formula R1X, RX und Shimano XT mitreden. Sind alles gute Bremsen und haben kein Fading. Das haben weder Tina noch ich bemerkt. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## beuze1 (6. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder hat die Alpen vor der Türe ...



*Ja, ich leider auch nicht. Muss immer erst noch die Treppe rauf.*



.
.


----------



## kubitix (6. Mai 2012)

Um mal meinen Ausdruck "Kindergeburtstag" zur relativieren, wir diskutieren über Bremse und Fading. Die Abfahrt vom Rifugio San Pietro nach Arco sind im Mittel 16% auf etwas mehr als 5 Kilometer, solche Gefälle auf diese Distanzen kenne ich im Odenwald oder auch am Feldberg im Taunus nicht. Das spielt aber vielleicht doch eine klitzekleine Rolle in der Diskussion. Auch waren wir ja nicht zum erstenmal am Lago und sind dort bergab gefahren. Das nächste mal Lago läßt sicher nicht mehr lange auf sich warten, dann kann ich ja die One auf der Pinza für mich testen. 

Ich will hier selbstverständlich niemandem auf die Füsse treten und seine fahrerischen Qualitäten anzweifeln, das kenne ich aus dem Moto-Enduro Bereich zur Genüge, die Debatten brauche ich nicht.

Ich bin kein besonders guter MTB´ler ich fahre nur gerne und viel.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> die Debatten brauche ich nicht.


Braucht niemand -> also mein Anliegen ist angekommen . Letzlich ist das MTB Hobby und soll nicht zum Höher, Schneller, Weiter vergleich ausufern, gelle ?


----------



## kubitix (6. Mai 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Braucht niemand -> also mein Anliegen ist angekommen . Letzlich ist das MTB Hobby und soll nicht zum Höher, Schneller, Weiter vergleich ausufern, gelle ?



Sorry, ich kann nicht erkennen eine solche Debatte angestoßen zu haben. Also wen´s sachlich weiter um das Thema Bremse geht gerne, ansonsten bin ich raus.


----------



## HaJoSa (6. Mai 2012)

Hi ,

hab die Formula The One mit den 180er Scheiben seit fast 2 Jahren , bin sehr zufrieden damit .
Feinfühlig und super Bremskraft , führ meine AM Touren , die hier im Schwarzwald auch langen z.t. steile Abfahrten bieten , Top Bremse .
Mit den Swiss Stop Belägen und der richtigen Einstellung macht sie kein Mucks . 

Grüsse ,


----------



## xerto (6. Mai 2012)

also ich fahre:

Formula = mist fading
avid = mist fading
magura = mist fading


lösung=

ich habe die bremse abgebaut und bremse ab sofort wie fred feuerstein mit den füßen

kein fading
super bremswirkung
nette ärzte nach der abfahrt
schon nach 6 wochen wieder raus aus dem krankenhaus
gut das ich nur spessart und taunus fahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> also ich fahre:
> 
> Formula = mist fading
> avid = mist fading
> ...



 Ich bau meine Bremse jetzt auch ab ...  

*Was anderes: *Hat jemand schon ne Kindshock am Stereo verlegt ? Wie passt das mit den Kabeln am Besten ? 

Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2012)

So und jetzt muss ich auch mal Luft ablassen 
Die Tage bei Hibike bestellt, Lieferzeit unbekannt , OK war bekannt.

Zwei Tage später, Artikel nicht mehr lieferbar, OK Ersatzartikel ausgesucht.

Nächster Tag, Preise waren anders als im Onlineshop, häääää, ich soll ital. MwSt. zahlen  Leute Italien ist in der EU und ich bestelle in Deutschland 

OK, gestern storniert, heute neue AB mit unbekannten Liefertermin erhalten 

ABER das Geld bereits am Tag der Bestellung kassiert  ja Leute so lebts sich gut 

So das musste mal raus und Hibike ist für mich gestorben :kotz:


----------



## OIRAM (6. Mai 2012)

*Och, nee.
Leute, es gibt Tage da verliert man und es gibt Tage, da gewinnen die anderen.
Alles wird wieder gut.
Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Mai 2012)

Oder Du rufst nochmal an ... die sind halt immer ein wenig chaotisch, aber in der Regel kooperativ. Und nächstes mal sagst Du Bescheid, ich kann Dir da auch was von Hibike besorgen und schick es Dir einfach  (wohn ja um die Ecke von HiBike).

Aber ärgerlich ist es schon . Vor allem, dass die schon abgebucht haben. Quasi Vorkasse ... mmhh ... das würde mich auch ärgern.


----------



## cytrax (6. Mai 2012)

Ich bestell schon lange nix mehr bei HiBike.


----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2012)

Methoden sind das, ne ne ne 

Da kann ich mir auch nen Liteville kaufen, da muß man die Ware auch vorfinanzieren 

Ich machs jetzt anderes, da die Stornierung ja scheinbar nicht angenommen wird lass ichs liefern und nehms nicht an, geht auch gar nicht, bin nächste Woche in Deutschland, vielleicht mach ich nen Abstecher zu Hibike 

Da über PayPal bezahlt wurde ist das mit dem Geld kein Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (6. Mai 2012)

Ich bestell meistens bei Bikemailorder oder Bike Components. Da gabs bisher NIE probleme. Und die lieferung is ziemlich fix


----------



## kubitix (6. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Methoden sind das, ne ne ne
> 
> Ich machs jetzt anderes, da die Stornierung ja scheinbar nicht angenommen wird lass ichs liefern und nehms nicht an, geht auch gar nicht, bin nächste Woche in Deutschland, vielleicht mach ich nen Abstecher zu Hibike



Ok ich mach schon mal Dein Bett, wir fahren dann zusammen.

@Markus
Du bestellst aus Italien?


----------



## cytrax (6. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> @Markus
> Du bestellst aus Italien?



Mist, hab ich voll vergessen


----------



## Cortina (7. Mai 2012)

Die versuchen ja sich Mühe zu geben 

Anrufen ist lästig, wenn die ne 0039 Nummer sehen verbinden die einen automatisch mit "Luigi" dem Italiener 
Wenn ich dann deutsch spreche ist der Arme komplett überfordert, so war das nicht geplant


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Mai 2012)

Ah, mit e Luigi. Dann mache ihn Angebote was kanne er nicht ablehne, he ....

Wenn nixe klappe, sage mir Bescheide. Mache ich Beton an Fuße von Luigi und gehe Swimme mit ihn in Main.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2012)

Luigi ist doch ganz nett - ihr müsstet erst mal dem "Schrecklichen Iwan" von der Russenmafia begegnen....
ja, der Osten hat so seine eigenen....ach lassen wir das.


----------



## barbarissima (7. Mai 2012)

*Eigentlich war das Wochenende ja perfekt geplant. Es sollten geniale Touren mit endlosen Flowtrails werden  Ja und dann???? Sauwetter  Es hat wie aus Kübeln geschüttet, dazu Nebel und Kälte  Da blieb nur eins: Die Bikedays in Solothurn  Ein kleines, gemütliches Bikefestivalchen  Aber mit allem was das Herz begehrt *

*Innovative Modetrends*





*Jede Menge Budenzauber *
*



*

*



*


*Sogar Cube war mit einem Stand verteten mit ausgesprochen netten Mitarbeitern  (Die winken da gerade )*
*



*

*Und Guido, sei mir nicht böse, aber ich muss jetzt einfach verraten, was es beim Cubetreffen für eine Überraschung gibt *
*.......Ja genau, es gibt aufblasbare Cubetrikots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*



*

*Nicht zu vergessen die sportlichen Höchstleistungen frei nach dem Motto: Wie verwandele ich einen CC Sportler in einen rasenden Schlammhaufen *
*



*

*Zum Abschluss noch eine kleine Runde durch Solothurn *
*



*









*



*

*Und es gab übrigens auch was geschenkt  *
*



*
*Ein Veloglöckli aus dem Engadin, zwei Mal Lippenpflege aus Davos, einmal Antibschlag... und ich habe sogar noch eine Sonnenbrille gewonnen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Mai 2012)

so wie es aussieht war es ja dann doch noch ein gelungener Tag 
geil ein Biker mit Fullface in der Stadt...


----------



## kubitix (7. Mai 2012)

äh Bärbel und Du wolltest nicht mit an den Lago? Aber als Alternative ziehst du dann das Hardcore Programm durch.Nee Nee!

In so 7-14 Tagen geht´s wieder down under, also wenn Du mit willst

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Mai 2012)

@Bärbel: Macht ganz klar den Eindruck eines gelungenen Tages für Dich  und was schönes gewonnen hast Du auch noch . Das ist ja mal doppeltes Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (7. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Innovative Modetrends*


 
Den will ich  



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Und Guido, sei mir nicht böse, aber ich muss jetzt einfach verraten, was es beim Cubetreffen für eine Überraschung gibt *
> *.......Ja genau, es gibt aufblasbare Cubetrikots
> 
> 
> ...



sieht ja aus als wenn die mich als Muster genommen haben


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht ja aus als wenn die mich als Muster genommen haben


----------



## Cortina (8. Mai 2012)

Also nee das puste Shirt ist nicht die Überraschung, die Dinger gabs auch am Lago, hab auch eins aber da spannt die Wampe nicht so extrem 

Der Intense Rahmen hat aber was 

Sieht aus als hattest Du Deinen Spaß 


Sent from München


----------



## LaCarolina (8. Mai 2012)

Da schlägt ja mein Konsumentenherz höher 
Sowas gibts hier überhaupt nicht, ein Bike-Festival, müsste man ja echt mal einführen


----------



## barbarissima (8. Mai 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht war es ja dann doch noch ein gelungener Tag
> geil ein Biker mit Fullface in der Stadt...


 
Ja ja, die Jungspunde haben es nicht geschafft, die Testbikes zum Testparcour zu lenken und stattdessen die Stadt unsicher gemacht 



kubitix schrieb:


> äh Bärbel und Du wolltest nicht mit an den Lago? Aber als Alternative ziehst du dann das Hardcore Programm durch.Nee Nee!
> 
> In so 7-14 Tagen geht´s wieder down under, also wenn Du mit willst
> 
> Stefan


Jau, das war so zu sagen Lago light  und was das Wetter angeht Lago hardcore 

Wie, ihr düst schon wieder da runter  Musst du denn gar nicht mal arbeiten????????????



LaCarolina schrieb:


> Da schlägt ja mein Konsumentenherz höher
> Sowas gibts hier überhaupt nicht, ein Bike-Festival, müsste man ja echt mal einführen


 
Ach ja, während man so übers Festival tigert, baut man im Geiste schon das Traumbike mit den Traumkomponenten auf  und informiert sich, wenn das Bike soweit steht, über die schönsten MTB-Regionen mit den geilsten Trails


----------



## barbarissima (8. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Den will ich


Da würde bestimmt der güldene Vorbau von deinem Transition schick dran aussehen


----------



## andi_tool (8. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da würde bestimmt der güldene Vorbau von deinem Transition schick dran aussehen



zurück zu den Anfängen (in Hinsicht der Farben)


----------



## kubitix (8. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie, ihr düst schon wieder da runter  Musst du denn gar nicht mal arbeiten????????????




Das was ich für meine Tätigkeit brauche ist ungefähr DIN A3 groß hat eine Tastatur und achja Internet ist ganz wischtisch. 

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (8. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Das was ich für meine Tätigkeit brauche ist ungefähr DIN A3 groß hat eine Tastatur und achja Internet ist ganz wischtisch.
> 
> Stefan


 
Ich habe den falschen Beruf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Mai 2012)

ich auch


----------



## barbarissima (8. Mai 2012)

Aber ich habe auch was Neues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1118195


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Mai 2012)

Sieht lecker aus


----------



## sepalot (8. Mai 2012)

@Babs: na wenn du da mal nicht nen netten Ausflug hattest , was feines abgestaubt  und eine schicke neue Schaltzentrale


----------



## Cortina (8. Mai 2012)

Boah ist das fein :daumen

Was hattest Du vorher drauf?


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. Mai 2012)

*schick Bärbel *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2012)

schick schick das Teilchen


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Mai 2012)

bei all den schönen Neuanschaffungen in letzter Zeit verdient Bärbel den Titel zur CeaubyQueen.

Vielleicht können wir Ihr ja die Krone beim Treffen verleihen ?


Grüße

LittleBoomer, 
der vor lauter Arbeit keine Zeit zum biken findet.
Stefan, wir müssen uns unterhalten.


----------



## WildWeibchen (9. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Gestern "durfte" ich mit meinem Stereo im Odenwald spielen gehen.





Natürlich hat alles im Leben seinen Preis, deshalb mußte ich heute bei "HalloFahrrad" shoppen.

gefunden habe ich:




und:




und falls ich das nächste mal zu Wildweibchen bin noch:




Die Dinger für die Beine haben sie mir ja schon am Lago verpasst!

Gell Kubitix, Strafe muss sein.


----------



## kubitix (9. Mai 2012)

und ich hab wieder nur Arbeit gekriescht, Bremsbeläge, Luftpumpe, Bremsscheibe, Kabelführungen, naja vielleicht wenn ich ganz lieb bin heute Abend
wildes Weibchen



barbarissima schrieb:


>


BTW,
sach mal Bärbel, gab es den auch in Hetero?

Stefan

PS: die nachwachsenden sind auch nicht schlecht, aber leider nicht voll Ökologisch abbaubar, zuviel Gummi am Reifen.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Mai 2012)

Bin mal wieder in der alten Heimat. Denke ich schaffe es nächste Woche mal zu Hibike, Oliven kaufen , und dann vielleicht noch mal zum Alten König


----------



## andi_tool (9. Mai 2012)

Nach mehr als 10 Jahren bin ich das erste Mal wieder zu "Bike the Rock" nach Heubach gefahren.

Heute habe ich dann einen Zeitungsausschnitt von einem Bekannten bekommen mit Bild von mir und meinem Bekannten, mit dem ich in Heubach war.

So kann's gehn.

Und nein - es gibt kein Zeitungsbier


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Mai 2012)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> Die Dinger für die Beine haben sie mir ja schon am Lago verpasst!



Aber besser ist das . Frag mal meine Schienenbeine .


----------



## Trust2k (10. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin mal wieder in der alten Heimat. Denke ich schaffe es nächste Woche mal zu Hibike, Oliven kaufen , und dann vielleicht noch mal zum Alten König



Morsche 


das hört sich gut an, sag mal bescheid wenn du im Lande bist, aufm Altkönig hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock =]

Hibike liegt ja bei mit um die Eck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Mai 2012)

Mzaskar, 
da kannste auch gerne Bescheid geben. Tina udn ich würden auch zustoßen. 

Joerg


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2012)

Ins Hibike oder ins Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. Mai 2012)

*@Wildweibchen*
Die blauschwarzen FiveTen sind der Hammer 


kubitix schrieb:


> BTW,
> sach mal Bärbel, gab es den auch in Hetero?


Nein, nur in rosé  Dazu trägt der modebewusste Downhiller eine lilla kurze Hose und ein bauchfreies Jersey in bleu


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2012)

Sieht bestimmt lustig aus


----------



## WildWeibchen (10. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Wildweibchen*
> Die blauschwarzen FiveTen sind der Hammer



Dankeschön 

outfit completed




Susanne


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ins Hibike oder ins Taunus



eher in den Taunus


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2012)

das Blümchen ist schön  

Kann es sein, das deine Füsse etwas zu weit hinten sind?? Sieht aus, als ob du nur mit den Fussspitzen auf dem Pedal bist .....


----------



## mzaskar (10. Mai 2012)

sieht die Blau/Schwarzen die Danny MacAskill???


----------



## WildWeibchen (10. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das Blümchen ist schön



sind zwei, Kubitix hat mich dazu "gezwungen"



mzaskar schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das deine Füsse etwas zu weit hinten sind?? Sieht aus, als  ob du nur mit den Fussspitzen auf dem Pedal bist .....



ja, ist aber nur für´s Posing



mzaskar schrieb:


> sieht die Blau/Schwarzen die Danny MacAskill???



JA


----------



## blutbuche (10. Mai 2012)

blume am lenker   ??


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. Mai 2012)

*ich hab diese FIVE TEN 




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (11. Mai 2012)

ich mach irgendwas grundlegend flasch beim biken. bei mir passen nur die socken zueinander was die farbe angeht 
 ich sehe immer aus wie ein urzeitmensch. sollte mir mal passende klamotten besorgen


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Mai 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *ich hab diese FIVE TEN
> 
> *



Damit kommst Du mit den Fußspitzen prima in die Klickis.


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> ich mach irgendwas grundlegend flasch beim biken. bei mir passen nur die socken zueinander was die farbe angeht
> ich sehe immer aus wie ein urzeitmensch. sollte mir mal passende klamotten besorgen



Ich sau mich eh immer von oben bis unten ein. Somit ergibt sich ein beiger bräunlicher Teint über den ganzen Körper. Insofern ist der Chic eher nebensächlich.


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2012)

man mag es gar nicht glauben, auch im Saarland kann man biken


----------



## Languste (11. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> man mag es gar nicht glauben, auch im Saarland kann man biken
> 
> Nur, wer will ins Saarland  Und dann noch zum Biken
> Da bleib ich lieber da wo ich jetzt bin


----------



## mzaskar (11. Mai 2012)

ist mal sehr angenehm die flachen Berge zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (11. Mai 2012)

... schönes bild ; zaskar  - und : im saarland isses doch nett


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Mai 2012)

Languste ist ja auch jeden Tag nur Salami  was der Bauer nicht kennt...
würde den ein oder anderem mal gerne das Saarland zeigen dann wären die nicht so vorlaut.


----------



## Bocacanosa (11. Mai 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Languste ist ja auch jeden Tag nur Salami  was der Bauer nicht kennt...
> würde den ein oder anderem mal gerne das Saarland zeigen dann wären die nicht so vorlaut.



Oh ja! Im Saarland kann man vorzüglich biken!


----------



## Nightrider666 (12. Mai 2012)

Racing Ralph, Rocket Ron oder Nobby Nic

ich bin grad dabei Reifen zu bestellen

hab auf meinem Reaction vorne Rocket Ron und hinten Racing Ralph drauf auf dem AMS nur Racing Ralph
womit ich auch ganz gut klar komme
nur an ganz extremen Aufstiegen kommt der Racing Ralph halt an seine Grenzen
da ich aber mit den Bikes jeden Tag auch zur Arbeit fahr, 
was je nach Zeit und Witterung zwischen 40 und 90km und 50% Asphalt und 50% Feld und Waldwege sind, 
sollte es auch gut Rollen

und macht es Sinn vorne und hinten verschiedene zu fahren


----------



## blutbuche (12. Mai 2012)

bin mit den nobbys sehr zufrieden - solange man nix "extremes" ( sehr felsig , sehr nass , sehr sandig ...) fährt , sind dei prima - und rollen tun sie bestens !  aber das gibt nur eine  endlos -  diskussion  - wie immer , wenn`s   um reifen , bremsen , lenker ( ...) geht  jeder denkt , das was er grad drauf hat , ist das ei des kolumbus


----------



## Asko (12. Mai 2012)

Nightrider666 schrieb:


> nur an ganz extremen Aufstiegen kommt der Racing Ralph halt an seine Grenzen
> da ich aber mit den Bikes jeden Tag auch zur Arbeit fahr,
> was je nach Zeit und Witterung zwischen 40 und 90km und 50% Asphalt und 50% Feld und Waldwege sind,
> sollte es auch gut Rollen



Bei der Kilometerleistung auf Asphalt würd ich mir mal den  Race King 2.2 Racesport bzw  Race King 2.2 Supersonic anschauen. Die Rollen sowas von gut die Teile.

Der  X-King 2.2 Racesport  wäre bestimmt auch ne überlegung wert.


----------



## Languste (13. Mai 2012)

Zitat von *Dämon* 
Languste ist ja auch jeden Tag nur Salami  was der Bauer nicht kennt...
würde den ein oder anderem mal gerne das Saarland zeigen dann wären die nicht so vorlaut.[/quote]

@ Dämon
Zu einer guten und frischen Lioner sag ich auch nicht nein 
Und ich als Bauer , kenne im Saarland halt nur den Highway von Blieskastel nach Gersheim.


----------



## basti1985 (14. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ist mal sehr angenehm die flachen Berge zu fahren


 

wo genau warst du den ?


----------



## mzaskar (14. Mai 2012)

Tour de Saar

Der Mittelpunkt,




der höchste Punkt der Tour,




der kalte Punkt,




ein Gipfelkreuz ,




Industrie, 




Kommunikation,




Treppen, 




ein Flowtrail und




Stätten okkulter Geheimnisse


----------



## barbarissima (14. Mai 2012)

Super  
Ich weiß gar nicht, was der Languste eigentlich zu frotzeln hat  Das Saarland ist gespickt mit Highlights  Wüsste nicht, wer uns von einer einzigen Tour schon mal Bilder von Mittelpunkten, höchsten Punkten, kältesten Punkten, Gipelkreuz, Rapswiese mit Förderturm (ist doch einer, oder ), Funkturm, Treppen, Flowtrail und okkulten Stätten mitgebracht hätte   Einfach sensationell die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (14. Mai 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Super
> Ich weiß gar nicht, was der Languste eigentlich zu frotzeln hat  Das Saarland ist gespickt mit Highlights  Wüsste nicht, wer uns von einer einzigen Tour schon mal Bilder von Mittelpunkten, höchsten Punkten, kältesten Punkten, Gipelkreuz, Rapswiese mit Förderturm (ist doch einer, oder ), Funkturm, Treppen, Flowtrail und okkulten Stätten mitgebracht hätte   Einfach sensationell die Ecke


 
Ja, ja, ja 
hab halt die richtigen Freunde in der falschen Ecke des Saarland´s.
Oder, die haben mir halt die schoenen Ecken noch nie gezeigt 
Lasse mich da gerne bekehren . Vor allem wenn ich zum Abschluss einer Tour die leckeren Spezialitaeten der Region kredenzt bekomme


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Mai 2012)

@ mzaskar du fährst um den Hoxberg ohne mich zu fragen...
@ Languste wenn du möchtest kann du an Vatertag vorbei kommen dann kannst du eine schöne Tour durch den Hochwald mitmachen


----------



## mzaskar (15. Mai 2012)

Dachte du bist wieder am Kohle schaufeln


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. Mai 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> @ Languste wenn du möchtest kann du an Vatertag vorbei kommen dann kannst du eine schöne Tour durch den Hochwald mitmachen



Wo gehts denn her? 

Leider hab ich keine Zeit. Wir machen ne Saar-Hunsrück-Steig Tour nach Trier.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Mai 2012)

lustig und wir von Trier nach Oppen 
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja...


----------



## Languste (15. Mai 2012)

Wir machen ne Tour um den Rursee. Tut mir leid Daemon , wann anders komme ich gerne drauf zurueck, warum nicht.


----------



## OIRAM (16. Mai 2012)

*Wollt mal mein neustes Projekt vorstellen.
Wie bei den meisten von Euch, hat sich auch bei mir im laufe der Zeit so einiges an Material angesammelt, welches zum rumliegen einfach zu schade ist.
Darum hab ich mir nen 4 Jahre jungen Rahmen besorgt, der nahezu unbenutzt ist.





Wird wohl n weilchen dauern, neben der Arbeit und Familie will ja auch das Stereo noch bewegt werden.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## mzaskar (16. Mai 2012)

viel spass beim Zusammenbau


----------



## barbarissima (16. Mai 2012)

Aber wir haben ja langes Wochenende  Mit anderen Worten, bis Sonntagabend wirst du ja wohl fertig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin schon auf das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## cytrax (16. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Mai 2012)

Und ich komme es mir dann am Montag abholen auf dem Weg in den Norden...


----------



## OIRAM (17. Mai 2012)

*Haha, guckt mal aus dem Fenster.
Bei dem Wetter geh ich jetzt ne Runde Joggen und dann Biken.
Da die Aussichten das ganze Wochenende schönes Wetter prophezeien, wird das wohl nichts bis Sonntag.
Also wünsche Euch auch ein schönes, Trailreiches Bikewochenende.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## mzaskar (17. Mai 2012)

ab in die Garage ----- Bike bauen, wir sind neugierig


----------



## Boshard (20. Mai 2012)

Hi Leutz 

Kann mir einer die Anzugsmomente für den Hinterbau vom Cube Hanzz 2011 Sagen?

Hab leider nix auf der Cube seite gefunden 
Kumpel hat son Knacken bei seinem 2011er Hanzz SL 
(aber nur beim Pedalieren)
Wollen mal die schrauben nach ziehen.
Da ich gestern fest gestellt hab das eine Lose war.

Hilfe ist erwünscht was es noch sein könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (20. Mai 2012)

Anzugmomente kann ich dir nicht sagen aber an jeder Schraube sollte Schraubensicherung sein!  
Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter...


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hi Leutz
> 
> Kann mir einer die Anzugsmomente für den Hinterbau vom Cube Hanzz 2011 Sagen?
> 
> ...


 
also Hilfe rund um die CUBE's hier:

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/

und speziell für die Drehmomente:

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...i-need-to-tighten-the-screws-of-my-cube-bike/

und wie Dämon schon schrieb, Schrauben mit Schraubensicherung (mittelfest).

Knacken beim Pedalieren (hatte ich vor kurzem auch), hilft durchaus auch mal Kurbel demontieren, Tretlager raus, alles sauber machen und entweder gefettet oder mit Teflonband auf den Gewinden der Lagerschalen wieder zusammenbauen >>> Ruhe bis jetzt wieder


----------



## Boshard (20. Mai 2012)

Die Drehmomente PDF-Datei auf der Cube-Seite 
Hatte ich auch schon durch geschaut 

Aber da Steht leider kein Hanzz drinne 

Deswegen hab ich gefragt 

Und Schrauben sicherung ist auch dranne 
das hab ich auch zur not noch zuhause nur die Drehmomente leider nicht.

Innenlager ist auch gut eingefettet worden vorm einbau.
Pedale haben wir auch schon mel getauscht.
Werde das mal mit den Kurbelarmen Probieren.

Asoo Kurbel ist eine Hammerschmidt FR!!


----------



## Cortina (20. Mai 2012)

*Mal was ganz anderes, gestern den America`s Cup in Venedig angeschaut 

Ist schon beeindruckend wenn die durch den Canale Grande rauschen 




Anschließend im Fahrerlager noch James_Spithill getroffen, einer der Skipper des ORACLE Teams




...und die Privatjacht von Larry_Ellison seinem Scheffe lag auch schon zur Party bereit.




Schade daß das Boot der Italiender, die "Luna Rossa" fehlte




Grüße
Guido*


----------



## cytrax (20. Mai 2012)

Mmmmh, schwimmende Joghurtbecher 
Wir waren gestern beim public viewing im Olympiastadion...


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Mai 2012)

Ist das nicht die Yacht vom Beuze ? Der fährt doch die selbe Möhre wie ich  ....


----------



## Languste (20. Mai 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Hi Leutz
> 
> Kann mir einer die Anzugsmomente für den Hinterbau vom Cube Hanzz 2011 Sagen?
> 
> ...


 
Und wenn´s jetzt ein wenig bescheuert klingt. Habe hier im Forum auch geforscht nach einem Knarren/Knacken im Lager bzw. Hinterbau. Es kam heraus, wie bei mehreren Cube-Treibern auch, dass es aus der Klemme der Sattelstuetze bzw. aus dem Gestaenge am/im Sattel selber kommt.
.


----------



## Cortina (20. Mai 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> ...schwimmende Joghurtbecher



Irgendwie hab ich zur Zeit ein Faible zum Plastik, selbst mein neuestes Spielzeug ist aus Plastik 




cytrax schrieb:


> ...public viewing im Olympiastadion...



Das wurde dann zum "public crying"


----------



## cytrax (20. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das wurde dann zum "public crying"




Ja, leider  Robben muss jetzt erstmal nachsitzen und 11er schießen üben 

2002 hatten wir das auch schon mal mit Vizekusen  Naja, war ein tolles Spiel (bis aufs Ende...). Hatten ne mords gaudi in München und die Engländer sind gar nicht so schlimm wie immer alle sagen. Haben uns echt nett mit ner Gruppe Engänder unterhalten...die stehn auf deutsches Starkbier  Andechser und co^^


----------



## dusi__ (21. Mai 2012)

kein mitleid für den FC Vize München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (21. Mai 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> kein mitleid für den FC Vize München


----------



## cytrax (21. Mai 2012)

Ich steh zu meinem Verein  Ich gönns auch Dortmund, die haben echt ne saubere Saison gespielt  aber Chelsea hat gespielt wie der letzte Dreck! Ich würd mich schämen nach so nem Sieg noch zu feiern...


----------



## Bocacanosa (22. Mai 2012)

Da war wohl der Lenker zu breit.


----------



## Milan0 (22. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## Nightrider666 (23. Mai 2012)

heut morgen auf dem weg zur arbeit

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1129367


----------



## blutbuche (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## Hmmwv (23. Mai 2012)

Der Arme!


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Mai 2012)

Der arme Grimbart


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Mai 2012)

Der Arme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (24. Mai 2012)

So möchte ich auch sterben..

von einem Cube überfahren..


----------



## dusi__ (24. Mai 2012)

wieso postest du denn fotos von toten tieren 

so kann der tag ja nur ******** werden.

@ xerto :


----------



## cytrax (24. Mai 2012)

Zum glück wars kein 29er


----------



## tmf_superhero (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo Liebe Cube Gemeinde,

kann mir einer auf die schnelle weiterhelfen ?

Ich wollte an meinem HT (Cube LTD Team 2010) ein neuen Lenker anbringen.
Meine Frage: Was hat denn der Easton EA30 riser bar für eine Klemmung ?
31,8mm oder 25,4 mm ?

Ich bin der Meinung 31,8 oder irre ich ?


----------



## Cubedriver66 (24. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> hallo liebe cube gemeinde,
> 
> kann mir einer auf die schnelle weiterhelfen ?
> 
> ...


 
31,8!


----------



## Cortina (24. Mai 2012)

Wie merken sich die Griechen die 11 88 0?





11 Millionen Griechen haben 88 Milliarden Schulden und 0 Ahnung wie sie die zurückzahlen sollen 


Sent from kurz vor Brixen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (24. Mai 2012)

Da fand ich früher:
11 Schalker für 88 Millionen haben 0 Pkte
oder aktuell
11 Münchner für 88 Millionen haben 0 Titel
besser 

So - Halbmarathons abgeharkt - nun kann wieder das Bike ausgeführt werden ... hab irgendwie ein wenig Bike-Entzug!

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Mai 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> So - Halbmarathons abgeharkt - nun kann wieder das Bike ausgeführt werden ... hab irgendwie ein wenig Bike-Entzug!....


 
 Du meinst wohl......den Bayern gezeigt, was ´ne Harke ist....

Das mit dem Dachs ist wirklich unschön....
Bin ja auch so ein Tierfreund...


----------



## FreakOutJoe (24. Mai 2012)

he leute hat jemand zufaelligerweise ein cube dropzone , edgezone oder nen andres cube dirtbike?

lg
joe


----------



## Nightrider666 (28. Mai 2012)

edit


----------



## Mr_Cherry (28. Mai 2012)

Weiss einer, ob bei einem Access WLS 2012 17" ein Cube HPP Trinkflaschenhalter mit dazu passender 0,75ml Trinkflasche passt oder sollte man einen Flaschenhalter mit seitlicher entnahme verwenden?


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Mai 2012)

sodele: 250km, 2200hm, 13Std im Sattel, ein Grönemeyer-Konzert, 2xGrillen, ca. 10 helle Hefeweizen und Sonne. Pfingsten hat sich gelohnt.
Nur schade, dass ich kein einziges Foto gemacht habe .

Ich bin erholt. Morgen gehts wieder Arbeit würgen.

So, dass wollte ich nur mal loswerden.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Mai 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Nur schade, dass ich kein einziges Foto gemacht habe .
> Grüße LittleBoomer



 Und wer soll Dir die 10 Hefeweizen dann bitte schön jetzt glauben?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Und ja - wir müssen wieder für andere da sein.....hatte auch meine lieben Probleme damit, heute 
wieder arbeiten gehen zu müs...äh dürfen!


----------



## Team Slow Duck (29. Mai 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und wer soll Dir die 10 Hefeweizen dann bitte schön jetzt glauben?



Zumal bekanntlich immer eins der zehn Biere schlecht gewesen sein muß


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2012)

10 Hefeweizen schafft der Little Boomer nie


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Mai 2012)

auf einmal bestimmt nicht. Aber auf 4 Tage verteilt habe ich das gerade so hinbekommen. Ich weiß nicht ob ich darauf stolz sein soll, aber es war schon was besonderes 

Bis die Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Mai 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Zumal bekanntlich immer eins der zehn Biere schlecht gewesen sein muß



Das Letzte ist immer das Schlechte.


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Mai 2012)

*10 Bier auf 4 Tage was besonderes???*


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2012)

Ja klar, alle anderen hätten sich niemals so zusammenreißen können


----------



## Cortina (30. Mai 2012)

Wo wir gerade beim  sind.

Gestern morgen dachte ich auch schon ich hätte noch zu viel Restalkohol als um 9.00 Uhr die Zeitung plötzlich das Wandern anfing 

Als ich mich dann umdrehte hatten wir auf einmal ein Wellenbad 
Das Wasser im Pool vorher spiegelglatt, hatte 20cm hohe Wellen geschlagen.

Um 13.00 Uhr wanderte dann nochmal kurz der Esstisch in der Küche, ist schon ein sch.... Gefühl wenns dir den Boden unter den Füßen wegzieht


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. Mai 2012)

*Guido, gut die Getränke in sicherheit bringen*


----------



## kubitix (30. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ist schon ein sch.... Gefühl wenns dir den Boden unter den Füßen wegzieht



Kann ich bestätigen, 150 Kilometer weiter südlich war´s dann nicht mehr lustig.

Stefan


----------



## buschhase (30. Mai 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8XF949kgyk"]Grossbrand bei Biketown Rose in Bocholt      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das tut im Herzen weh ... die ganzen schönen Parts und Klamotten.


----------



## xerto (30. Mai 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Grossbrand bei Biketown Rose in Bocholt      - YouTube
> 
> Das tut im Herzen weh ... die ganzen schönen Parts und Klamotten.



jaja, es gibt halt viele möglichkeiten sein altes zeug los zu werden..


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *10 Bier auf 4 Tage was besonderes???*


#

nun ja, auch ich hatte meine Erfahrungen mit dem Alkohol und sonstigen Exzessen.
Stolz bin ich im Nachhinein darauf nicht mehr. Insofern versuche ich ein gutes Vorbild zu sein und Alkoholkonsum nicht als etwas Tolles darzustellen. 

Grüße LittleBoomer

@Guido: trink halt nicht immer alles auf einmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (30. Mai 2012)

*Ist von Euch schon mal einer eine geführte Mountainbiketour von AIDA mitgefahren ?

Wenn ja, kann man die empfehlen, sind die Bikes brauchbar ?

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2012)

ziemlich langweilig, immer so im Oval und kaum Trails....


----------



## dusi__ (30. Mai 2012)




----------



## GNGBNG (30. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich bin neu hier und will mir bald ein neues Bike zulegen. Ich bin schon sehr von Cube angetan weiß aber noch nicht so recht welches ich mir holen soll.

Es soll auf jeden Fall sein:

> Fully
> vorn mindestens 140mm um auch mal etwas mehr Aktion zu haben
> nicht über 13,5 - 14kg
> Preis zwischen 1500 - 2000

Das sind nur einige Kriterien vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen.

Danke schonmal

Felix war´s


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. Mai 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> #
> 
> nun ja, auch ich hatte meine Erfahrungen mit dem Alkohol und sonstigen Exzessen.
> Stolz bin ich im Nachhinein darauf nicht mehr. Insofern versuche ich ein gutes Vorbild zu sein und Alkoholkonsum nicht als etwas Tolles darzustellen.
> ...




*naja Kampfsaufen muß ja auch nicht sein! Aber so ne Halbe oder auch 2-3 nach einer harten Tour ist schon was feines....




*


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

schau mal auf http://www.cube.eu/full/ vorbei. Da kannst Du mal vorselektieren. Ansonsten ist es wichtig, dass Du Dich auf dem Rad wohlfühlst. Desweiteren besteht so mitten in der Saison noch die Gefahr, dass das Rad, in das Du Dich verliebt hast, nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Um das beste aus Deinen Budgetvorgaben rauszuholen, würde es sich lohnen, erst im Spätherbst zu kaufen. So läßt sich gut 20-30% sparen.
Ansonsten gelten halt die üblichen Verdächtigen: AMS150 / Stereo / Sting. Je nach Vorliebe...

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir für den ersten Schritt schon behilflich sein. 
Falls Du detailliertere Fragen hast, nur zu.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *naja Kampfsaufen muß ja auch nicht sein! Aber so ne Halbe oder auch 2-3 nach einer harten Tour ist schon was feines....
> *



Klar doch. gerne !! 4*2,5 = 10 --> OK, ist nix besonderers....


----------



## dusi__ (30. Mai 2012)

1500â¬ - 2000â¬...mhh schau dich mal bei Canyon um. Ein Nerve AM 7.0 wÃ¤re zur zeit das was ich meinen freunden empfehlen wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r das erste Fully. (Aber nur in GRÃN!  )

so und nun versteck ich mich bevor ich an den pranger gestellt werde


----------



## GNGBNG (30. Mai 2012)

Ja ich hab mich dort schon umgeschaut und muss sagen das mir das Stereo Pro am besten gefällt, muss man natürlich erst im Laden testen. Das mit dem Warten ist für mich dieses Jahr nicht die Schwierigkeit, da ich am Sonntag mit meinem tollen 400 Bike schön gestürzt bin und nun 12 Wochen die Hand eingegipst habe...

Ein neues Bike wollte ich mir aber vorher schon holen ;D


----------



## Cortina (30. Mai 2012)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> nun ja, auch ich hatte meine Erfahrungen mit dem Alkohol und sonstigen Exzessen.



Ich hab so vieles über die schlechten Auswirkungen von Alkohol, Rauchen und Drogen gelesen, daß ich beschlossen hab das Lesen aufzugeben 

Mario, das gilt auch für Dich, Du solltest ehrlich nicht so viel...na ja....Du weißt schon 
Die AIDA ist, na wie soll ich Dir das in dem Zustand erklären, sagen wir mal ein "großes Ding", auch Schiff genannt und das ist die meiste Zeit auf dem Wasser während das MTB die meiste Zeit *am* Wasser, auf ital. auch Lago genannt unterwegs ist 

Grüße aus dem wackelnden Treviso
Guido


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. Mai 2012)

*Rumheul-Modus an*
Derjenige der die Herren Quietsch und Knarz an meinem AMS vergessen hat, möge sie bitte wieder abholen. Die machen mich bald wahnsinnig.

Hat aber Zeit, fahre jetzt gleich erstmal auf den Ring.
*Rumheul-Modus aus*


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich hab so vieles über die schlechten Auswirkungen von Alkohol, Rauchen und Drogen gelesen, daß ich beschlossen hab das Lesen aufzugeben



Nicht immer ist Lesen von Vorteil ;-))

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass ich bei der hier herrschenden Schwüle keine Lust auf Arbeit habe ?


----------



## OIRAM (30. Mai 2012)

*Ich denke mal, über alle 13 Decks, kommt man pro Runde auf gut 10 km, incl. Downhill - Parkour im Maschinenraum, Pumptrack in der Küche und Lago am Oberdeck.

Nee im ernst, kennt keiner einen der schon mal so ne Tour mitgefahren ist.

Will nichts einpacken, was ich nicht wirklich brauch.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Mai 2012)

Frag ihn mal http://www.webzelle.de/?p=539


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Mai 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> *Rumheul-Modus an*
> Derjenige der die Herren Quietsch und Knarz an meinem AMS vergessen hat, möge sie bitte wieder abholen. Die machen mich bald wahnsinnig.
> 
> Hat aber Zeit, fahre jetzt gleich erstmal auf den Ring.
> *Rumheul-Modus aus*



nach dem Ring hörst du das bestimmt nicht mehr oder es kommt dir vor als wäre es Musik....


----------



## GNGBNG (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bins noch Mal, ich hab heute bisschen im Forum geschnüffelt und hab gelesen, das viele Probleme mit Quitschen, Knacken und und und haben.

Ist das sowas wie eine Dauerkrankheit bei Cube Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (30. Mai 2012)

GNGBNG schrieb:


> Ich bins noch Mal, ich hab heute bisschen im Forum geschnüffelt und hab gelesen, das viele Probleme mit Quitschen, Knacken und und und haben.
> 
> Ist das sowas wie eine Dauerkrankheit bei Cube Bikes?



Liegt meiner Meinung nach eher daran das jeder meint ein MTB ist Wartungsfrei, und das bei allen Herstellern. Wenn ich es nicht selber machen kann kostet es halt Geld und wer will schon bei einem Fahrrad für das er mehrere Tausend Euro hingelegt hat noch Geld in die Wartung stecken.


----------



## buschhase (30. Mai 2012)

Knacken - check
Quietschen - check
und und und - bestimmt auch check

Aber ein MTB, das artgerecht bewegt wird, tut genau dies nunmal ab und an. Das hat nichts mit der Marke zu tun.
Auf die ausschließlich mangelnde Wartung der Besitzer würd ich nicht alles schieben, gibt auch Schleifen von Scheibenbremsen (Forumla z.B. - ob das störend ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden)

Persönlich würd ich dir empfehlen einfach mal paar Läden abzuklappern und dort verschiedene Räder von verschiedenen Herstellern zu fahren. Dann kann der Popometer sagen, welches dir gefällt und passt. 
Wenn dir dann der Laden bzw. das Personal noch kompetent und freundlich erscheint, hast dein Rad gefunden.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## kubitix (30. Mai 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Aber ein MTB, das artgerecht bewegt wird, tut genau dies nunmal ab und an.



Wenn ich das schon wieder lese, vielleicht definiert hier mal jemand "artgerecht", bei mir läuft sowas unter Sprüchekloppen.

BTW, nicht (ironie an) "artgerecht" (ironie aus) gehaltene MTB machen das auch.



buschhase schrieb:


> Auf die ausschließlich mangelnde Wartung der Besitzer würd ich nicht alles schieben, gibt auch Schleifen von Scheibenbremsen (Forumla z.B. - ob das störend ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden)



Ich wiederhole mich gerne meine Formula Schleifen nicht Quietschen nicht und funktionieren auch sonst einwandfrei, ach ja die zwischendurch geteste 203 Shimanoscheibe wurde wieder ausgebaut weil zu laut und die 180 Avid hinten auch, die 203 Avid vorne bleibt aber.


----------



## mzaskar (31. Mai 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Grossbrand bei Biketown Rose in Bocholt      - YouTube
> 
> Das tut im Herzen weh ... die ganzen schönen Parts und Klamotten.



Ich hoffe mal, es gab "nur" einen Sachschaden .....


----------



## Cortina (31. Mai 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, es gab "nur" einen Sachschaden .....



Hab auf FB gelesen es soll vier leicht Verletzte gegeben haben


----------



## dusi__ (31. Mai 2012)

2x rauchvergiftung, 1x mittelschwere handverbrennung und einen kreislaufzusammenbruch.

also alles in allem glimpflich davongekommen. unschön sowas.


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Mai 2012)

Na, Gottseidank keiner schlimmer verletzt. Den Sachschaden deckt die Versicherung.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (31. Mai 2012)

So, mein Cübchen bzw das AMS genauer gesagt bekommt neue Reefen, ne wah. Nach langem Suchen hab ich mir noch welche der begehrten Pneumant BergKönig II Pannenschutzversion gesichert - das sind einfach die besten Reifen und das Original (Conti Mk II ist nur ein Abklatsch, ein Plagiat), leider werden sie seit 2012 nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Mai 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> So, mein Cübchen bzw das AMS genauer gesagt bekommt neue Reefen,sie seit 2012 nicht mehr hergestellt.


 
 Ge** - Pneumant aus Fürstenwalde.....
Sind nur 35 km von mir....
Das die seit 2012 nicht mehr hersgestellt werden - könnte am letzten 
Satz im nachfolgenden Artikel liegen: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pneumant

Dann noch viel Spaß mit dem "Restbetsand"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (31. Mai 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon wieder lese, vielleicht definiert hier mal jemand "artgerecht", bei mir läuft sowas unter Sprüchekloppen.



Auch mal flott über Stock und Stein. Ganz egal ob der Stein 10m oder 10cm hoch ist. Es fliegt mal Matsch und darf auch gerne mal Wasser abbekommen. Musst doch nicht gleich nicht rumpoltern 

Und nach solchen ''Einsätzen'' (hoffe das ist für dich nun nicht wieder nur ein Spruch) darf ein Rad auch mal klappern und quietschen. 

Würdest mir da widersprechen?

zum Rose-Thema: Weiß jmd wie hoch der entstandene Schaden war? Glaube das ist nämlich nur die ''kleine'' Versand- und Outlethalle von denen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## kubitix (31. Mai 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Auch mal flott über Stock und Stein. Ganz egal ob der Stein 10m oder 10cm hoch ist.



Ich polter hier überhaupt nicht rum, was mich aber  mittlerweile echt nervt ist das höher weiter schneller. Deine 10m oben sind der Beweis dafür, das überlebt dein Reaction sicher nicht, und dein Fritzz naja da gibt es auf der Welt vielleicht 2-3 Leute ok nee die würden den Drop mit nem Fritzz wahrscheinlich auch nicht probieren.

Wir fahren All Mountain, artgerecht gehalten werden die wenn sie wenigstens 2-3 mal die Woche auf mindestens 2000 Meter geprügelt werden und 1x pro Monat einen AX machen. Dazu haben wir ja nächste Woche Gelegenheit. So jetzt hab ich für den Monat auch genug Sprüche gekloppt. BTW um Duisburg rum wird das echt schwer.

Ich bin zum Glück in einem Alter wo ich nicht mehr der ganzen Welt beweisen muß was ich für ein toller Hecht bin, glaub mir wirklich entspannend.

Ich denke mittlerweile auch manchmal darüber nach Ende Juli lieber an den Lago als in die Pfalz zu fahren, das ist aber glaub ich eine andere Baustelle.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## xerto (31. Mai 2012)

also wenn ich von 10cm spring

und mindestens 10 weizenbier intus habe

kommt es mir vor, als wenn es von 10m wären


----------



## buschhase (31. Mai 2012)

Glaube du hast mich da von Grund auf missverstanden.
Mein Post zielte mit Nichten in die Richtung von: Ich habs derbe drauf. So jemand bin ich nicht. Kann ich mir auch nicht erlauben. Dafür fahren mich viel zu viele hier in Grund und Boden. Ich wollte dem Fragensteller (Name fällt mir im Moment nicht ein) lediglich seine Bedenken bezüglich des Klapperns und Quietschens an Cube-Bikes nehmen. Denke auch nicht, dass ich in meiner Forumsvergangenheit hier als ''Poser'' aufgefallen bin, oder kam der Eindruck auf?

Ich meinte einfach nur, dass ein Rad, welcher Marke auch immer, nun mal auch klappert und quietscht wenn man damit durchs Gelände fährt, es mal Dreck abbekommt usw. das aber absolut nichts schlimmes sein muss.
Das jetzt kommende Beispiel bitte nicht wieder vollkommen verdrehen:
Ich meinte es (überspitzt!!!) einfach so, dass ein MTB, das viel auf Singletrails (egal welcher Art) und viele Höhenmeter macht (egal wieviele) mit der Zeit verschleißt und nun mal auch anfängt hin und wieder zu knacken oder zu quietschen. Und das unabhängig vom Namen, der drauf steht. Und das diese ''Beschwerden'' meist Probleme von Anbauteilen sind und nicht von Rahmen oder vom Hersteller abhängt. Hier hatte ich einfach mal das meist genannte Teil, die Forumla, genannt. Ich persönlich fahre auch an beiden Räder Forumla und habe keine Probleme mit den 4 Bremsen.
Ich gebe im Nachhinein zu, dass ich das im ersten Post relativ ungeschickt formuliert habe.

Meine 10m, die oben stehen, waren vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen, weil es schön zu den 10cm passte. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird, hätte ich es anders formuliert.

Dass du auf dieses Thema so empfindlich reagierst, kann ich teilweise verstehen. Manche Menschen übertreiben mit Ihren Geschichten und Vorstellungen, aber davon bin ich wirklich weit entfernt. Glaube, wenn du mich persönlich kennen würdest, würdest du sofort einsehen, dass ich definitiv nicht zu diesen Menschen gehöre.

Andererseits bewundere ich manche Menschen, die ihre Träume und Ideen auf dem Rad ausleben. Als Beispiel hier das zur Zeit boomende Bikebergsteigen. Finde ich vollkommen faszinierend und beeindruckend. Besonders die Körper- und Bikebeherrschung, die dort einige Vertreter an den Tag legen, gepaart mit ihrer Einstellung den Weg möglichst ''unberührt'' zu hinterlassen.

Hoffe, dass ich jetzt alles klar und verständlich dargelegt habe. Habe nämlich nicht vor hier als ''Poser'' zu gelten. Wenn ich dich trotzdem nicht überzeugen konnte, tut es mir Leid. Dann kann man daran nichts mehr ändern.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Mai 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Meine 10m, die oben stehen, waren vollkommen aus der Luft gegriffen, weil es schön zu den 10cm passte. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird, hätte ich es anders formuliert.



Ich glaube die Mehrheit hat das auch so verstanden / gelesen .

Zu Rose: http://www.bbv-net.de/lokales/bocho...-dem-Brand-eine-erste-Bilanz-_arid,87219.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (1. Juni 2012)

Moin Nico,

alles klar, btw. für mich wäre es halt, einfach sachlich, leichter zu verstehen gewesen. Ich bin da sicher nicht überempfindlich, nur hat sich m.E. hier in den letzten Monaten ein bizzl was verändert. Mich stören diese zum Teil unsachlichen Allgemeinplätze genauso wie das von mir angesprochene höher, schneller, weiter. Aber sei´s drum vielleicht bin ich einfach nur zu beschränkt die Feinheiten der Kommunaktion im Internet vollständig zu erfassen. Ich danke dir jedenfalls für deinen letzten Beitrag.

Stefan

PS: Auch so eine Sache die mich im I-net mittlerweile ärgert, wenn user Nachträglich ihre Texte so verändern oder gar löschen das der eigentliche Sinn ihres Beitrages nicht mehr hinterfragt werden kann.


----------



## GNGBNG (1. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute ich als Fragensteller wollte mich auch noch mal melden. entschuldigt meine groß und klein schreibung ich habe momentan nur eine funktionstüchtige hand...

mir geht es bloß darum, das ich das speziell bei vielen cube besitzern gelesen hatte und wollte deshalb mal nachfragen. ich meine für mich sind 2000 euro wirklich eine große investition und wenn ich dann höre das bei neuen bikes selbst schon solche beschwerden sind finde ich das in dieser preiskategorie doch etwas schwach. das darf gern bei baumarkt fahrrädern passieren aber meiner meinung nach nicht bei solchen markenherstellern die sich auf dieses gebiet spezialisiert haben. 

natürlich kann ein bike nach großer beanspruchung mal probleme haben aber wenn das zum dauerzustand wird ist das für mich einfach ein zeichen für mangelnde ausgereiftheit der produkte.

wer mich eines besseren belehren möchte kann das gern tun...

Felix war´s


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Juni 2012)

@Felix, kannst du dir vorstellen wie viele Bike´s in der Welt rollen ohne Geräusche von sich zu geben, jetzt stell dir vor jeder würde einen positiven Post machen, dann würdest du wahrscheinlich anders denken...
Aber da du schon fragst, es liegt meistens nicht am Bike selber sondern meist an denen die diese aufgebaut oder schlecht gewartet haben, es kommt auch schon mal vor das neu Teile nach kurzer Zeit wieder ihren Geist aufgeben, ich fahre z.b. jetzt schon seit 07 ein AMS und habe nur knacken oder knarzen wenn was kaputt ist, die Kunst dabei ist halt raus zu finden was es ist...


----------



## Team Slow Duck (1. Juni 2012)

So, heute nachmittag hab ich an meinem AMS 150 die Rockshox Revelation RL DP Air auf DP Coil umgebaut. Die Luftfeder war von dem leider bei vielen auftretenden "Absack-Problem" betroffen . Das nervt mich "etwas" und so wurde Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht. Jetzt werkelt eine Stahlfeder und das Absacken gehört der Vergangenheit an.  Der Umbau selbst ist ganz einfach, gerade wenn man schon mal ne Rocki geservicet hat.


----------



## mtblukas (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Wetter jetzt noch passen würde wär alles perfekt 
Wo ist das?


----------



## sepalot (2. Juni 2012)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter jetzt noch passen würde wär alles perfekt
> Wo ist das?


 
bestimmt da


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juni 2012)

Glimpflich


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juni 2012)

Ob man noch was mit leicht angeschmolzenen Fat Albert´s was anfangen kann?


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juni 2012)

..kannst sie z.b.  einem unliebsamen nachbarn in den briefkasten stopfen ... oder ähnliches ...


----------



## schland (2. Juni 2012)

Moin,

vllt. kann mir hier einer helfen. Ich suche einen dieser roten Stöpsel, die in den weissen Cube-Barends drinstecken. Hat vllt. jemand noch einen davon übrig? Ich hab letzte Woche leider einen verloren :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2012)

Bilder sagen mehr as 1000 Worte


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube er meint die hier...


----------



## schland (3. Juni 2012)

Genau die - danke


----------



## cytrax (3. Juni 2012)

Muss morgen meine Bremsen entlüften  kann die Hebel schon fast bis auf Anschlag ziehen  naja nach 2 Jahren darf das schon mal sein. Hat jemand noch nen Tip wie ich das am besten mache oder einfach strickt nach Anleitung? Bremse is ne Formula RX, Entlüftungskit und DOT 4 is vorhanden.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Juni 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Muss morgen meine Bremsen entlüften  kann die Hebel schon fast bis auf Anschlag ziehen  naja nach 2 Jahren darf das schon mal sein. Hat jemand noch nen Tip wie ich das am besten mache oder einfach strickt nach Anleitung? Bremse is ne Formula RX, Entlüftungskit und DOT 4 is vorhanden.



Bei mir hats mit dem PDF aus dem Thread am besten geklappt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=367796 ist zwar für eine k18, müsste vom Prinzip her aber ähnlich sein.


----------



## Friecke (4. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir funktioniert keiner der Rapidshare Links :-(

Grüße


----------



## KeepBiking (4. Juni 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Muss morgen meine Bremsen entlüften  kann die Hebel schon fast bis auf Anschlag ziehen  naja nach 2 Jahren darf das schon mal sein. Hat jemand noch nen Tip wie ich das am besten mache oder einfach strickt nach Anleitung? Bremse is ne Formula RX, Entlüftungskit und DOT 4 is vorhanden.



Das können aber auch die abgefahrenen Beläge sein. Nach 2 Jahren würde ich direkt mal ein Satz Beläge einbauen und dann entlüften.
Machst Du es bei abgefahrenen Belägen, gelangt meist etwas zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit ins System und Du bekommst Probleme, wenn Du danach neue Beläge einbaust. Sie lassen sich dann einfach nicht weit genug auseinander drücken. Ist zumindest bei meinen Avid Code der Fall.


----------



## cytrax (4. Juni 2012)

In den 2 Jahren hab ich schon 3 Sätze Beläge verballert  (der vierte is grad drin) entweder brems ich zuviel oder die Beläge sind einfach *******  Beläge kann ich aber ausschließen da vor kurzem erst neue rein gekommen sind


----------



## akisu (4. Juni 2012)

das nennt man bei der bahn fahrradmitnahme aufgrund von überbelegung nicht möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (4. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> das nennt man bei der bahn fahrradmitnahme aufgrund von überbelegung nicht möglich



Hm, die ganzen anderen Baumarktmöhren haben sich wohl schämend zurückgezogen, weil sie neben dem Cube abstinken.


----------



## Languste (4. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> das nennt man bei der bahn fahrradmitnahme aufgrund von überbelegung nicht möglich


 
. Da hab ich schon schlimmeres erlebt mit der BAHN.
 Sollte mein Bike am Vorderrad an der Decke des Waggons aufhaengen, samt Gepäck


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Juni 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktioniert keiner der Rapidshare Links :-(
> 
> Grüße



siehe Anhang.

NaitsirhC


----------



## Hmmwv (4. Juni 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> das nennt man bei der bahn fahrradmitnahme aufgrund von überbelegung nicht möglich


Ist das das günstigste AMS 130 und bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## chelli (4. Juni 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Ist das das günstigste AMS 130 und bist du zufrieden damit?



Nicht ganz, es ist ein AMS 150 SL und soweit ich das sagen kann ist er sehr zufrieden damit bisher.


----------



## Hmmwv (4. Juni 2012)

chelli schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, es ist ein AMS 150 SL und soweit ich das sagen kann ist er sehr zufrieden damit bisher.


Danke für die Info, dachte aufgrund der Farbe es wäre das 130er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (5. Juni 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> siehe Anhang.
> 
> NaitsirhC


 
Danke schön


----------



## akisu (5. Juni 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, dachte aufgrund der Farbe es wäre das 130er.


sowohl das 130 als auch das 110 sl sehen farblich so ähnlich aus. sind aber preislich/ausstattungsmäßig etwas weiter oben angesiedelt.


----------



## cytrax (7. Juni 2012)

Maaaaaaannn seit 3 Tagen regnets  hab langsam die schnauze voll...will endlich wieder biken


----------



## blutbuche (7. Juni 2012)

....da s soll auch im regen funktionieren ...


----------



## cytrax (7. Juni 2012)

Aber es regnet ja nicht nur  Des is so wie Wasserhahn auf nur mit blitz und donner und ganz viel wind


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juni 2012)

Rainsong[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4v-_p5dU34"]Led Zeppelin-The Rain Song      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Cortina (8. Juni 2012)

Geiler Tag, geile Leute kennengelernt, geile Location, geile Trails und geil auf die Fresse gelegt 
Fahre jetzt erst mal zu Ago ins KH und lass mirs Schienbein flicken 

Bis später
Guido

Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## cytrax (8. Juni 2012)

Gute Besserung Guido 

BTW: Wir wollen Bilder vom Blutbad sehn


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Geiler Tag, geile Leute kennengelernt, geile Location, geile Trails und geil auf die Fresse gelegt
> Fahre jetzt erst mal zu Ago ins KH und lass mirs Schienbein flicken


du ned auch noch! immerhin kannst noch selber fahren. alles gute!!!


----------



## kubitix (8. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> geil auf die Fresse gelegt
> Fahre jetzt erst mal zu Ago ins KH und lass mirs Schienbein flicken




Schienbein kann ja schon mal gar nicht sein, IXS!

Schnucki, wahrscheinlich ist ein Zehennagel abgebrochen. Oder hat dich am Ende ein "Ast" in die Beine gebissen. Du weißt ja, dass die Schlange dir an der Malga Zanga ewige Rache geschworen hat.

BTW. wärst du mal besser zu uns gekommen, Vino, Psenner, Pizza, Steak, Polenta, Trails, Surfen, Schiffche Bootsche fahren, alles besser wie butte macht.

*Ruf mich an!*

wenn du Trost brauchst.

Schnucki und Susanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (8. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> du ned auch noch! immerhin kannst noch selber fahren. alles gute!!!



Dir natürlich auch gute Besserung Fatz.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Geiler Tag, geile Leute kennengelernt, geile Location, geile Trails und geil auf die Fresse gelegt
> Fahre jetzt erst mal zu Ago ins KH und lass mirs Schienbein flicken
> 
> Bis später
> ...



Oh nein Guido . Ich hoffe nicht so schlimm. Gute Besserung wünschen Joerg und Tina .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juni 2012)

Und ich komme mit so ganz banalen Sachen.....
Allen Geschundenen & Gequälten - "Gute Besserung"! 

@Jörg - zu spät!  aber wird schon wieder!
@Capt. Kubitix - "Schnucki" ?
 Manchmal möchte ich lieber nicht wissen, 
was da bei Lambrusco so auf dem Zeltplatz abgegangen ist....


----------



## fatz (8. Juni 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Dir natürlich auch gute Besserung Fatz.


danke, aber ich befuerchte da wird hier etwas laenger als beim guido dauern.


----------



## kubitix (8. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> danke, aber ich befuerchte da wird hier etwas laenger als beim guido dauern.



das glaube ich allerdings auch.


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juni 2012)

*@Guido*
Halt die Ohren steif  Das wird schon wieder  Und gute Besserung natürlich  Und wenn du aus der Narkose erwacht bist, dann erwarten wir natürlich deinen ausführlichen Bericht mit Bildern 

Gleiches gilt natürlich für *Fatz *

Hoffe ihr seid bald wieder fit, jetzt wo der Sommer dann mal so richtig rauskommt


----------



## Cortina (8. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche, ich kann auch erst mal Entwarnung geben 

Das Loch im Schienbein wurde von Ago und meiner Lieblingsärztin zugenäht auch wenn sich mir irgendwie das Gefühl aufdrängt die beiden waren sich extrem einig bei der Betäubungsspritze extra sparsam zu sein 

Nase ist auch nicht gebrochen und die Schürfwunden im Gesicht verheilen auch wieder.
Die materiellen Schäden halten sich ebenfalls ins Grenzen.

Tja Schnucki, zum Thema IXS sag ich nur  die lagen im Auto. Wären auch eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen da die Schlüsselstelle bereits überwunden war und danach wars Voderrad mal kurz weg 

Ich kann nur jedem den Tipp geben IMMER auch IMMER mit Helm zu fahren. Ich will nicht wissen wie die Sache ohne ausgegangen wäre 
Video von dem Sturz folgt demnächst.

Jörg, beim Biken und beim Tourenbier danach (muste ja das verlorene Blut wieder kompensieren) hatte ich keine Schmerzen im Schienbein aber jetzt zu Hause nachdems geflickt wurde  war das bei Dir auch so?

Btw, Franz jetzt sind wir schon zu zweit, Spuri hat ne Erkältung, also quasi zu dritt, jetzt können wir doch auch einen Cube Lazarett Fred eröffnen 

Markus, ich muss Dich enttäuschen, das Blutbad wurde bereits mit, na was wohl auf dem Mte. Grappa, jepp, mit Grappa gereinigt und desinfiziert 

So und jetzt gibts Schmrzmittel mit Raboso 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich kann nur jedem den Tipp geben IMMER auch IMMER mit Helm zu fahren. Ich will nicht wissen wie die Sache ohne ausgegangen wäre
> Video von dem Sturz folgt demnächst.







Cortina schrieb:


> Jörg, beim Biken und beim Tourenbier danach (muste ja das verlorene Blut  wieder kompensieren) hatte ich keine Schmerzen im Schienbein aber jetzt  zu Hause nachdems geflickt wurde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist morgen wieder besser .


----------



## fatz (9. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das Loch im Schienbein wurde von Ago und meiner Lieblingsärztin zugenäht auch wenn sich mir irgendwie das Gefühl aufdrängt die beiden waren sich extrem einig bei der Betäubungsspritze extra sparsam zu sein


oh oh! sch..se!


> Tja Schnucki, zum Thema IXS sag ich nur  die lagen im Auto. Wären auch eigentlich nicht nötig gewesen da die Schlüsselstelle bereits überwunden war und danach wars Voderrad mal kurz weg


der hergang kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, nur dass ich meine schoner an hatte.



> Btw, Franz jetzt sind wir schon zu zweit, Spuri hat ne Erkältung, also quasi zu dritt, jetzt können wir doch auch einen Cube Lazarett Fred eröffnen


muss ned sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (9. Juni 2012)

*oh; oh

auch von mir den kranken; verletzten; gegipsten; genähten und verschraubten bikern; gute besserung; dass ihr schnell wieder aufs rad kommt:

schönen gruss; mario*


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2012)

dito! da bin ich ja mit bissl erkältung noch sehr gut bedient  gute besserung!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> muss ned sein, oder?


 
 Nö. 
Danke Allen, geht schon wieder. 
Habe eh noch 1 Woche Schonfrist zum Auskurieren. 
Morgen geht es für 7 Tage in den Harz. 
Ohne Bike.  
Freu mich trotzdem - vielleicht trifft man auch ein paar MTBler...


----------



## Scarx (9. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute....
hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die Lager für einen AMS125 2010 Hinterbau herbekomme...
Cube hat grad Lieferprobleme...
danke!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Juni 2012)

In der Bucht suchen oder hier z.b.


----------



## buschhase (10. Juni 2012)

Oha - beste Wünsche an alle Unglücklichen. Ich hab meinen Harzkurzurlaub glücklicherweise ohne Blessuren überstanden. Trotz Vorderausgang am Bärenstieg ^^

Was genau heißt denn ''Loch im Schienbein''? Ham sich deine Pedale da ein Weg gebohrt oder was ist passiert?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (10. Juni 2012)

@spuri : warum nimmst du keins der bikes mit ??? das bereust du bestimmt - harz kommt gut !!


----------



## cytrax (12. Juni 2012)

Huhu^^ ich möcht mein lenker bissel aufräumen und mit matchmarkern ausstatten.


Das wärn dann soweit ich gelesen hab diese 2 teile oder?

https://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31262_Clapton-XT-Saint-SLX-Ausleger-.html

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...fuer-Shimano-XT--Saint-und-SLX-Schalter-.html

Trigger XT 770, Bremse Formula RX 2010


----------



## Bocacanosa (12. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst nur die Hope Klemmen. Da ist die Aufnahme für XT/SLX schon dran.

Hier erkennt man es ein wenig:





Andernfalls hier (Nr.9):

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?product...content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,116;lang=1


Funzt primstens.


----------



## cytrax (13. Juni 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Juni 2012)

Jaaaa ! What a day ... Holland ist geschlagen . Das Viertelfinale ist greifbar nahe. Drücken wir mal unseren Jungs weiter die Daumen.


----------



## cytrax (14. Juni 2012)

*Liebe  Holländer, Ihr habt doch einen an der BOMMEL , wenn ihr denkt uns heute  schlagen zu können. Wir spielen euch so LAHM das ihr nur noch über den  Platz ROBBEN könnt. Und wenn ihr dann frühzeitig nach hause VAART, dann  werden wir NEUER Europameister ......... So Geil!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## dusi__ (14. Juni 2012)

die holländer waren halt noch müde van der vaart


----------



## OIRAM (14. Juni 2012)

*Hallo Cubeler und Cublerinen

Fährt jemand von Euch den Aspen-MTB-Marathon am 22.07. mit ?
Oder hat jemand Interesse.
Infos unter: http://www.hardtwaldracers.de/index?i=Mg==

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## cytrax (14. Juni 2012)

Hahaha


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juni 2012)

Und jetzt müssen sie uns auch noch die Daumen drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (14. Juni 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und jetzt müssen sie uns auch noch die Daumen drücken



das stimmt..


und wenn holland 1: 0 gegen Portugal gewinnt können wir in der 90 min ein Eigentor machen und 1:0 verlieren, und Holland fährt nach hause


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juni 2012)

[yt=Und was wäre Fußball ohne Frauen ]C1bVYLvLLGw&feature[/yt]


----------



## dusi__ (15. Juni 2012)

olli ist der größte


----------



## xerto (15. Juni 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> olli ist der größte



und wo ist das schöne Bikebild hingekommen?


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juni 2012)

Hier 





Hatte mir dann gedacht:"OK, dann sind wir eben mal eine Zeit lang OT "


----------



## xerto (15. Juni 2012)




----------



## fabse22 (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo Forum, 

nach lÃ¤ngerem durchstÃ¶bern des Forums, sowie der Selektion gewisser Bikes wollte ich dennoch um euren Rat fragen:

Ich, 23, 1,80, 75 kg, sehr sportlich, suche ein Bike zum Bergrauf und runterfahren (ausgewogenes Bike fÃ¼r alle Arten von Weg (Asphalt, Schotter, Trails) fÃ¼r Strecken mit ~500-1000hm(bergauf)). Letztes Wochenende hatte ich am Wilden Kaiser das Bike von meiner Freundin ihrem Dad, was ein Scott Genius 40 ist. War soweit super. Der HÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens ist grundsÃ¤tzlich Cube HÃ¤ndler (die anderen Firmen machen nen Bruchteil aus) und hÃ¤tte aktuell ein ziemlich verlockendes Angebot fÃ¼r ein zwar Ã¤lteres (2010), aber dennoch nagelneues AMS 125 (~1300â¬). 
Anscheinend gibt es das AMS 125 ja nichtmehr (zumindest finde ich es nicht auf der Cube Homepage) und bevor ich fÃ¼r ein Fritzz, AMS 150 (Allmountain), das AMS 130 (Alpencross) oder Ã¤hnliches den Neupreis zahle, kaufe ich lieber das stark reduzierte + wenn ichs richtig kapiert dennoch mit angenehmen Federweg ausgestattete AMS 125, oder?
Daher bitte ich euch um allgemeines Feedback zu meiner GrundÃ¼berlegung.

Und Sorry falls ich das eventuell in Kaufberatung hÃ¤tte Posten sollen, aber ich dachte, da es mit 98% Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Cube wird poste ich es mal hier.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und einen guten Start ins Wochenende,
fabse22

edit: es ist ein AMS 125 Pro (falls das einen Unterschied macht)


----------



## akisu (15. Juni 2012)

ausstattung ist dann vermutlich die?
http://www.fahrrad-xxl.de/shop/fahrraeder/mountainbikes/vollgefedert/cube-ltd-ams-125-pro


----------



## fabse22 (15. Juni 2012)

Leicht abweichend falls ich das soweit richtig erkannt habe, habs mal markiert:

*Gabel:* Rock Shox *Revelation Race Air U-Turn* 120-150mm, Motion Control, PopLoc
*Hinterbaufederung:* Fox Float *R*P23 200mm
*Schaltung:* Shimano Deore XT RD-M77*2* Shadow
*Schalthebel:* Shimano SLX SL-M660 Rapidfire-Plus, *9-speed*
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Nobby Nic Kevlar *Triple Compound* 2.25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (15. Juni 2012)

fabse22 schrieb:


> edit: es ist ein AMS 125 Pro (falls das einen Unterschied macht)



das ist ein schöner allrounder, kann alles aber nichts richtig 

schnell bergauf naja bergab ams 100, sting
schnell bergab akzeptabel bergauf stereo oder Fritz
super bergab hanzz bergauf naja
alles  im mittelmaß AMS 125 + 130 + 150

ich fahre LTD race als hardtail für touren und stereo für die berge, im meinen fall der taunus, gnadenlos bergab. auf dem stereo hängt mich bergauf jeder AMS 100 oder 125er fahrer ab.


bergab komm ich wieder


aber zuletzt gilt, wenn du ein gutes gefühl mit dem bike hast kauf es. nur der preis, sollte nicht das kriterium sein.


----------



## fabse22 (15. Juni 2012)

Es geht nebensächlich um den Preis, da ich wie angesprochen Student (im Praxissemester) bin und somit zum ersten Mal etwas Geld verdiene und die Anschaffung zwar eine "längerfristige" ist, aber dennoch mit 4 Stellen eine sehr große. Sprich ich muss zwei Monate dafür arbeiten.
Da das 125er ja anscheinend das Mittelding darstellt werde ich wohl damit glücklich werden, auch wenn ichs sicher zuerst mal noch Probe fahren werde. Falls es dann soweit sein sollte, werde ich auch hier nochmal Feedback geben. 


Dennoch vielen Dank für deine/eure Ratschläge


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juni 2012)

Ich würde sagen: *KAUFEN*  

Und wenn der Xerto sagt "... kann alles aber nichts richtig..." dann meint er damit in erster Linie sich selber   
Ich fahre das AMS 125 seit 2008 bergauf und bergab, im Flachland wie in den Alpen... und ich finde es immer noch richtig klasse


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Juni 2012)

Ich sage auch: KAUFEN

ich fahre seit drei Jahren selbst eins. Klar, ein Stereo ist auch nicht schlecht.
Aber ich denke als Anfänger merkst Du die Unterschiede eh nicht und das AMS ist ein super Allrounder. Sozusagen der Passat unter den Bikes.
Wer gerne beide Extreme fährt (also Tempo bergauf und alles was geht bergab) der benötigt meiner Ansicht nach eh 2 Räder, um den vollen Spaß zu haben.  Allerdings benötigt er dann auch das entsprechende Können um die beiden Räder auszureizen.
Je nachdem wie viel Du fährst, wird sich Deine Vorliebe herauskristallisieren und dann wirst Du Dir ein entsprechendes Bike kaufen. nach 20.000 km wirst Du wissen was Du brauchst und dann ist das AMS eh hinüber bzw. müssen Teile ersetzt werden. (ja Kubitix, bei entsprechender Pflege hält es länger...)

Grüße und viel Spaß damit

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (15. Juni 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und wenn der Xerto sagt "... kann alles aber nichts richtig..." dann meint er damit in erster Linie sich selber



waren wir schon mal verheiratet miteinander? 

meine exfrau hat das auch immer zu mir gesagt


und ich habe doch eigentlich nur vom fahrradfahren gesprochen


----------



## Scarx (15. Juni 2012)

Fahre das ams 125 seit 2 Jahren (auch ein 2010er modell) ist zum Einstieg in die Mountainbike-welt echt nicht verkehrt! Es kann die ersten paar monate eh mehr als man sich selber zutraut und wenn du es komplett ausreizen kann, gehen die ersten 100â¬ lagersÃ¤tze dahin und du kannst dir Ã¼berlegen was du neues holst xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (15. Juni 2012)

*Ich kann den ganzen Sch... um die LagersÃ¤tze echt nicht mehr lesen.
In beitrÃ¤gen von 2009 und Ã¤lter, wird dieses Thema durchgekaut.
Nun sollte doch jeder wissen, dass man sein Bike, ob neu oder gebraucht gekauft, vor der ersten Ausfahrt mal zerlegt, alles reinigt, ordentlich fettet und anschl. mit den richtigen Drehmoment und Schraubensicherungslack wieder zusammenbaut.
Somit hat man sich das technische VerstÃ¤ndniss fÃ¼rs Bike angeeignet, kann sich somit auch auf langer Tour selber helfen und fÃ¼r die technik selbst ist dann auch alles fÃ¼r mind. 1 Jahr bestens.
Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit "aber fÃ¼r ein ....Kâ¬ kann man aber was anderes erwarten.
NEE, ist aber nun mal nich so.
Ein hochwertiger Edelsportwagen muÃ auch viel Ã¶fter zur Inspektion als die normale Familienschaukel.
Also, einfach mal vor dem ersten knacken, schrauben und n haufen Geld sparen und SpaÃ haben.
SchÃ¶nen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## cytrax (15. Juni 2012)

KAUFEN! ICh fahr das 125er fast 2 Jahre und bin immer noch zufrieden  Lager und Schaltzüge werden demnächst noch getauscht. Lager bestell ich einzeln (SKF sollen reinkommen ) Der Postmann war heute auch schon da  Ich wunder mich immer wieder wie die das machen^^ gestern Mittag bestellt und heute mittag da^^ 

-(hoffentlich) gscheide Reifenheber
-Hope Matchmaker für Shomano XT
-RRP Matschfänger
-Jagwire Schaltzugset
-Bissel Kettenöl
-60mm Truvativ Stylo Vorbau
-TLD Shirt in der Waschmaschine^^






EDIT: mit dem 60er Vorbau fährt sichs gleich VIEL besser  und mit den Matchmarker is der Lenker schön clean


----------



## barbarissima (15. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> waren wir schon mal verheiratet miteinander?


 Kann mich zumindest nicht erinnern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






xerto schrieb:


> meine exfrau hat das auch immer zu mir gesagt
> 
> 
> und ich habe doch eigentlich nur vom fahrradfahren gesprochen


Deine Exfrau ja vielleicht auch


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. Juni 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Ich kann den ganzen Sch... um die LagersÃ¤tze echt nicht mehr lesen.
> In beitrÃ¤gen von 2009 und Ã¤lter, wird dieses Thema durchgekaut.
> Nun sollte doch jeder wissen, dass man sein Bike, ob neu oder gebraucht gekauft, vor der ersten Ausfahrt mal zerlegt, alles reinigt, ordentlich fettet und anschl. mit den richtigen Drehmoment und Schraubensicherungslack wieder zusammenbaut.
> Somit hat man sich das technische VerstÃ¤ndniss fÃ¼rs Bike angeeignet, kann sich somit auch auf langer Tour selber helfen und fÃ¼r die technik selbst ist dann auch alles fÃ¼r mind. 1 Jahr bestens.
> ...



Ach, vor allem kostet ein kompletter Lagersatz z.B. AMS 125 neu bei DS WÃ¤lzlager gerade mal 11,95 EUR. Das rein und ausbauen macht man entweder selber, oder Ã¼ber HÃ¤ndler (35 EUR). Macht aleso im schlimmsten Fall 46 EUR komplett.


----------



## OIRAM (16. Juni 2012)

*


Sirrah73 schrieb:



			Ach, vor allem kostet ein kompletter Lagersatz z.B. AMS 125 neu bei DS Wälzlager gerade mal 11,95 EUR. Das rein und ausbauen macht man entweder selber, oder über Händler (35 EUR). Macht aleso im schlimmsten Fall 46 EUR komplett.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hi Jörg
Wenn Du glück hast und Dich nicht das Pech der abgerissenen Schraube ereielt, dann kannst es ja drauf ankommen lassen.
Sonst zahlt ~2/3 mehr. Mag sein das dem ein oder anderen die kosten egal sind. Aber mitten im Wald, ohne Ahnung von der eigenen Biketechnik... 
Auch die guten SFK Lager sind mit magelnder Pflege nichts wert.
Ein Rolls Royce Motor hält ohne Oel auch nicht länger wie der aus nem Fiat Panda.
Ich weiß nur, mein Bike knackt seid 1 1/2 Jahren nicht, meine Schrauben sind absolut sicher und fest und das nur, weil ich selbst gerichtet habe und mich nicht blind auf dritte verlassen muß.

Letztendlich mag ich es auch nur nicht, dass hier die Qualität der Cubebikes schlecht gemacht wird, wo es jeder selbst in der Hand hat dies abzustellen. 
Entweder ich setze mein MTB auch mal im dreck ein und muß mit erhöhtem Verschleiss rechnen, oder ich lass es einfach nur im Regen stehen.
Der Zeitpunkt wo ich merken soll, das mir ein Bike nicht mehr ausreicht, wird wohl nie kommen, solange es Biker gibt, die dort die Trails mit nem HT runterbügel, wo ich absteige.
Ein neues Bike kauf ich mir, weil mir mein altes nicht mehr gefällt, nicht weil es im Eimer ist.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Juni 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> Letztendlich mag ich es auch nur nicht, dass hier die Qualität der Cubebikes schlecht gemacht wird, wo es jeder selbst in der Hand hat dies abzustellen.
> Entweder ich setze mein MTB auch mal im dreck ein und muß mit erhöhtem Verschleiss rechnen, oder ich lass es einfach nur im Regen stehen.*


So isses. Pflege muss schon drin sein. Es kann aber immer mal passieren, dass ein Lager hinüber geht. Da gibt es halt günstigere Alternativen als den gesamten Cube Original Satz zu kaufen. Und knarzen, quietschen, knacken tun sie alle . aber meist ist es nicht der Rahmen. Ich hatte den Knarz bisweilen immer am Sattel, der Stütze, Kettenblätter ... gefunden. Und da muss man halt immer mal ab und zu ran und ein wenig schrauben, pflegen, warten. Macht ja aber auch Spaß.  Ich bin mit unseren 3 Cube auch voll zufrieden. Gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und gerade mein Stereo macht mir ne Menge Spaß. Und das "alte" AMS125 wird auch immer wieder ausgeführt, weil es echt gut ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2012)

und wenn wir grad so nostalgisch sind - trotz neuem super bike werd ich mein stereo wohl auch als B material behalten!


----------



## buschhase (16. Juni 2012)

Dann wollen wir aber auch ein Foto vom neuen Super-Bike. Was soll es bzw. ist es denn geworden?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2012)

sicher kommt da ein bild  und ich weiß jetzt schon, dass es ne zeit braucht bis man das gut findet - optisch. technisch  .. lass dich überraschen.. 2, 3 wochen höchstens.


----------



## cytrax (16. Juni 2012)

In Planung  die Firma kenn ich ned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (16. Juni 2012)

na des is noch vom reaction .  .. könnt mer mal aktuallisieren


----------



## cytrax (16. Juni 2012)

Wollt mir eigentlich auch ein neues holen aaaaaber.....TV verreckt, PC verreckt = kohle weg


----------



## Scarx (17. Juni 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Letztendlich mag ich es auch nur nicht, dass hier die Qualität der Cubebikes schlecht gemacht wird, wo es jeder selbst in der Hand hat dies abzustellen.
> Entweder ich setze mein MTB auch mal im dreck ein und muß mit erhöhtem Verschleiss rechnen, oder ich lass es einfach nur im Regen stehen.
> ...



Ich wollte gewiss keine Diskussion auslösen, noch habe ich die Qualität der Cube-bikes schlecht machen wollen. Bei mir ist am Umlenkhebel, nach 2 Jahren dauerbelastung, das Gleitlager im Dämpferauge und die beiden Alubolzen die da rein gehören verschlissen.da kann ich soviel Inspektion und Wartung betreiben wie ich will, ein Gleitlager verschleißt nun mal und ich wollte das auch nicht als Kritik an Cube darstellen.
Und wenn mir bei einem allrounder, wie er hier so achön genannt wird, häufiger mal die Federelemente durchschlagen, bei einer Druckeinstellung die möglichst alle Geländebereiche abdeckt...kann man finde ich schon überlegen, sich etwas mit mehr Federweg zu besorgen um weiterhin alle Geländeformen komfortabel abzudecken aber mehr reserven zu haben.
Also immer schön locker bleiben! Keiner will Streit


----------



## OIRAM (17. Juni 2012)

*@ Scarx

Dein Beitrag war nicht der Auslöser, hab Dich ja auch weder zitiert noch angesprochen.
Ich habe lediglich festgestellt, das man seid 2009 und älter, immer wieder vom nicht vorhandenem Fett in den Lagern und mangel an Schraubensicherungslack berichtet.
Davon ist auch bei anderen Herstellern zu lesen.
Ein paar willkürliche klicks in den verschiedenen Herstellerforen bringt es immer wieder ans Licht, wer daraus nicht seine persönlichen konsequenzen zieht, sollte hinterher nicht rumjammern (ist an niemand persönlich gerichtet).

Mann kann solch ein Forum mit wesentlich angenehmeren Beiträgen füllen.
In diesem Sinne sollte die Sache nun somit beendet sein.

Wünsche ein Lagerspiel- und knarzfreies Restbikewochenende.

Werd mich in der kommenden Woche mal in den Harburger Bergen von Hamburg austoben.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## cytrax (17. Juni 2012)

Oh ich bin auch in Harburg... aber Harburg in Schwaben 

Das vom nicht vorhandenen Fett in den Lagern kann man Cube nicht in die Schuhe schieben. Die bekommen die Lager verpackt vor die Nase gesetzt und dann werden die eingebaut, ende. Da öffnet bestimmt niemand die Dichtringe und schmiert noch ne Ladung Fett rein. Da müssten die schon dem Lagerhersteller in den Hintern treten.


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Das vom nicht vorhandenen Fett in den Lagern kann man Cube nicht in die Schuhe schieben.


doch. *wareneingangskontrolle* heisst das stichwort, mein freund. wer nicht kontrolliert
wird beschissen. das ist bekannt. wer absichtlich nicht kontrolliert bescheisst letztlich
selber und zwar seine kunden.


----------



## cytrax (17. Juni 2012)

Da hast schon recht aber das kann man auch nur Stichprobenartig machen. Wie gesagt man muss dem Hersteller in Ar$ch treten wenns öfter vorkommt. Weiß jemand den Hersteller der Lager die Cube verbaut? Fernost?^^


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juni 2012)

pf das is doch wohl sowas von egal.. außer dem namen, der wahrscheins nedmal draufsteht unterscheidet das lager nix von den millionen anderen 0815 "noname" fernost dinger...


----------



## cytrax (17. Juni 2012)

Meine sind verrostet^^ kann da kein namen eerkennen  SKF Lager sind schon bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2012)

*IBC-Hausbesuch bei Cube*

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/06/13/ums-eck-geschaut-hausbesuch-bei-cube/


----------



## OIRAM (17. Juni 2012)

*


cytrax schrieb:



			Meine sind verrostet^^ kann da kein namen eerkennen  SKF Lager sind schon bestellt...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Tu Dir selbst einen gefallen, mach die neuen auf, reinige Sie mit Bremsenreiniger und hau da ein brauchbares Fett rein.
RIVOLTA S.K.D. 4002 kann ich empfehlen.
Die meißten Hersteller haun da so n bisschen von ner klebrigen Masse rein, die jedes Lager am MTB mehr oder weniger schnell, alt aussehen lassen.
Die Lager werden nicht sonderlich warm (außer beim Guido in der Sonne Italiens ), haben kaum Drehbewegung und nur eine punktuelle Druckbelastung.
Da taugt das original Fett eben nicht für, weils es nicht warm wird.

Viel Spaß beim schrauben,

schönen Gruß, Mario
*


----------



## fatz (17. Juni 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Da hast schon recht aber das kann man auch nur Stichprobenartig machen.


ich glaub da brauchts mal n bissl nachhilfe in statistik  . je nach anzahl der stichproben
weisst du ganz genau, mit welcher wahrscheinlichkeit du was erwischt. du musst lang nicht alles
anschauen, um zu wissen was da los ist. kannst alles berechnen und wird auch gemacht. 
alles nur eine frage des wollens.


----------



## cytrax (17. Juni 2012)

Gut mit statistik hab ich im betrieb wenig am hut das macht bei uns die kontrolle und die prüfen auch jedes einzelne teil, auch wenns nur 2x2mm groß is und egal welcher stückzahl. Drum versteh ich nicht wieso da andere firmen so schlampen...wir sind auch nur ein mittelständischer betrieb aber bei uns gibts höchstselten reklamationen und aufträge sind auch immer genug da.

@ mario, ich hab noch finish line teflonfett (spitze mit der fettpresse) hier, sollte auch gehen. Hab das mit dem rost zu spät bemerkt und den bekommst halt nimmer so schnell weg drum wars mir klar das die irgendwann wegfaulen^^ die neuen werd ich erstmal wie du gesagt hast, zerlegen mit bremsenreiniger säubern und gscheid fetten.

So und nun gehts gemütlich grillen  schönen abend noch


----------



## Vincy (17. Juni 2012)

Dann nimm Kugellager aus Nirosta, die rosten wenigstens nicht und sind auch nicht viel teuer. 
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/index.php?cat=c52_Rille---Nirostahl.html


----------



## Cortina (18. Juni 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *...außer beim Guido in der Sonne Italiens *



Stimmt der liegt ja auch den ganzen Tag bei 38 Grad in der Sonne und chilled so wie gestern )

Erst auf dem Grappa in 1500m auf der Alm gechilled und Abends ne Runde schwimmen am Strand in Jesolo, That's Live at it's best 

Und was den Panda betrifft, der von Ago's Mutter ist fast ein Jahr lang mit quasi null Öl gefahren, mach das mal mit nem RR  

Grüße 
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @spuri : warum nimmst du keins der bikes mit ??? das bereust du bestimmt - harz kommt gut !!


 
 So dann will ich mich mal wieder zurück melden! Zu Katis Frage: 

*Zum *



*noch mal, was sollte ich denn noch Alles mitnehmen. *

*Außerdem gab/gibt es dort genügend "Alternativen"*











*bei denen Alle aus der Familie mitkommen können. *

*Ohne An-/Abreise waren wir 680 km mit dem Auto in der **1 Woche unterwegs. *
*Hat sich aber gelohnt. **Wetter war zwar nicht sooo super *
*(im Cube in Motion sieht es ja ganz ähnlich aus! ) -*
*aber der Urlaub war dennoch nicht für den*




Hat uns echt gefallen - ich war das letzte mal 1992 dort - und da auch nicht überall. 
Schöne Gegend - leider aber auch Verbote für MTB.
Jedenfalls an den "Ausflugsstätten" wie z.B. der Roßtrappe.....fielen mir die Schilder auf.
Überhaupt haben wir nur wenige RR auf den kurvenreichen Straßen gesehen -
gut - die Wälder waren viel zu dicht um einen MTB´ler zu erspähen.

Die frische Luft hat aber gut getan - werde mal sehen, was hier die Woche noch so geht.


----------



## Gummischwain (18. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> doch. *wareneingangskontrolle* heisst das stichwort, mein freund. wer nicht kontrolliert
> wird beschissen. das ist bekannt. wer absichtlich nicht kontrolliert bescheisst letztlich
> selber und zwar seine kunden.



Wahre Worte! 

Jene Kontrolle fehlt bei Cube leider an vielen Stellen gänzlich wie's scheint! 
Anders kann ich mir gewisse Zustände und Defekte an meinen CUBEs nicht erklären.

Bisher:
1x schiefes Schaltauge (Stereo)
2x schiefes Ausfallende (nicht Schaltauge) an 2 verschiedenen bikes (Reaction / Stereo)
1x schief eingeschweißte Kettenstrebe (Reaction)
1x völlig trockene und verrostete Lager in Hinterradschwinge und Steuerlager nach 3!!! Monaten (Stereo)
(und nein, ich nutze keinen Hochdruckreiniger)

Ein CUBE wird's künftig definitiv nicht mehr, auch wenn mir die bikes ansonsten ganz gut gefallen.
Soviel Ärger hatte ich bei keiner Marke bis jetzt.

Muss allerdings auch sagen, jetzt wo die Kinderkrankheiten behoben sind, rennt die Sau!


----------



## Boshard (19. Juni 2012)

Leute ich brauch mal Entscheidungshelfe

  Was meint ihr kann ich das mit der Klemme so lassen?
  oder doch lieber einen Weißen Hebel nehmen


----------



## Asko (19. Juni 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Leute ich brauch mal Entscheidungshelfe
> 
> Was meint ihr kann ich das mit der Klemme so lassen?
> oder doch lieber einen Weißen Hebel nehmen



Wieso überhaupt nen Hebel bei ner Variostütze


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juni 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Leute ich brauch mal Entscheidungshelfe


 
Was soll´s bringen - das Rot ist nun mal mit der Schelle/Klemme da - 
ob der "kleine Hebel" nun Rot oder Weiß ist...

Optisch finde ich - stört er/es jedenfalls nicht! 
Also der Hebel - insgesamt ist eine andere Frage.
Also wozu Geld nur für den Hebel ausgeben?
Aber ist ja "nur" (m)eine Meinung.


----------



## Boshard (19. Juni 2012)

Ich meinte eigentlich den hebel an der Sattelklemme 
da ich da heute mal ne grünen angebaut hab 


für die i900 giebt es ein elox set in Grün 
aber das ist für die remote version und viel zu teuer 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/KIND-SHOCK-I...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b9d822e7


----------



## Scarx (19. Juni 2012)

Leute was meint ihr?
Kletterverhalten:
Stereo vs. AMS150 mit kurzem Vorbau

Ich überlege welches ich mir hole...


----------



## hmorisson (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir heute ein Cube Ltd CC gekauft, und dazu nun noch eine Frage, die mir der Fachhändler leider nicht beantworten konnte:

Welche Art von Hinterradständer ist passend für dieses Rad?
Der Händler hatte leider keinen passenden vorrätig, und meinte nur, daß es im Internet passende Universalständer geben sollte - genau so einen suche ich jetzt.


----------



## Vincy (19. Juni 2012)

hmorisson schrieb:


> Welche Art von Hinterradständer ist passend für dieses Rad?
> Der Händler hatte leider keinen passenden vorrätig, und meinte nur, daß es im Internet passende Universalständer geben sollte - genau so einen suche ich jetzt.


 
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/what-kind-of-kickstand-can-i-use-for-my-cube-bike/


----------



## hmorisson (20. Juni 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/what-kind-of-kickstand-can-i-use-for-my-cube-bike/



Ups, danke... auf die Idee bin ich gar nicht erst gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (20. Juni 2012)

Meine Schwester hat gestern bei einem kleinen Abflug eine Endkappe von ihren Cube BarEnds verloren. Diese ergonomisch geformten Teile.

Hat da zufällig jemand eins in Schwarz über?


----------



## hmorisson (20. Juni 2012)

Was ist eigentlich vom Scape Active 8 zu halten?

Das das Ltd CC mein erstes hochwertiges Markenrad ist, bin ich in der ganzen Zubehör-Thematik noch ziemlich unbewandert... taugt dieser Sattel, oder sollte man ihn, gerade auch für längere Touren, eher gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen?
Bei der bislang durchgeführten Probefahrt erschien er mir recht bequem, allerdings können 30 Minuten Asphalt und ganz leichtes Gelände natürlich nicht 3 Stunden bunter Mix wiederspiegeln... bei Google findet man recht wenig zu diesem Modell oder Hersteller.


----------



## Asko (20. Juni 2012)

Wenn er zu deinen Hinterteil passt kann jeder Sattel taugen, egal ob er 5 oder 250â¬ kostet.

Am besten mehrere, auch lÃ¤ngere Touren fahren. 
Wenn er dann noch Probleme macht austauschen, ansonsten sehr!! froh sein das man direkt nen passenden Sattel gefunden hat.


----------



## hmorisson (20. Juni 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Wenn er zu deinen Hinterteil passt kann jeder Sattel taugen, egal ob er 5 oder 250 kostet.
> 
> Am besten mehrere, auch längere Touren fahren.
> Wenn er dann noch Probleme macht austauschen, ansonsten sehr!! froh sein das man direkt nen passenden Sattel gefunden hat.



Gut, dann werde ich mal munter testen die kommenden Wochen.

Der örtliche Fachhändler hat glücklicherweise ansonsten eine recht gute Auswahl und bietet für jeden Sattel eine 14täge Probefrist an, innerhalb derer man ihn jederzeit zurückbringen und gegen ein anderes Modell tauschen kann - top.


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Juni 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Wenn er zu deinen Hinterteil passt kann jeder Sattel taugen, egal ob er 5 oder 250 kostet.
> 
> Am besten mehrere, auch längere Touren fahren.
> Wenn er dann noch Probleme macht austauschen, ansonsten sehr!! froh sein das man direkt nen passenden Sattel gefunden hat.



Kann ich auch nur bestätigen. 

Meine Sattelstory: Mit dem vom Werk mitgelieferten Sattel  meines AMS 125 XT (angeblich ein billig Ding von Fizik) war mein Poppes höchst zufrieden . Leider war unten dann irgendwann eine Strebe angedötscht und einer neuer musste her . Habe mir einen SQLab geholt, weil alle gesagt haben es sei ein tolles Teil. Ist es mit Sicherheit auch, nur nicht für meinen A ...llerwertesten . Der vom Werk gelieferte Sattel vom Stereo Team 2011 war zum :kotz: ... für mich zumindest. Er mag für andere aber top sein. Den Fizik Gobi den ich mir dann gekauft habe ist dagegen Bombe . Du musst leider, leider wie ASko schreibt probieren ...und kurz um den Block fahren reicht zum probieren in den seltensten Fällen. Bei mir hatte der A... immer erst nach 30+ km Kirmes gehabt .


----------



## hmorisson (21. Juni 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nur bestätigen.
> 
> Meine Sattelstory: Mit dem vom Werk mitgelieferten Sattel  meines AMS 125 XT (angeblich ein billig Ding von Fizik) war mein Poppes höchst zufrieden . Leider war unten dann irgendwann eine Strebe angedötscht und einer neuer musste her . Habe mir einen SQLab geholt, weil alle gesagt haben es sei ein tolles Teil. Ist es mit Sicherheit auch, nur nicht für meinen A ...llerwertesten . Der vom Werk gelieferte Sattel vom Stereo Team 2011 war zum :kotz: ... für mich zumindest. Er mag für andere aber top sein. Den Fizik Gobi den ich mir dann gekauft habe ist dagegen Bombe . Du musst leider, leider wie ASko schreibt probieren ...und kurz um den Block fahren reicht zum probieren in den seltensten Fällen. Bei mir hatte der A... immer erst nach 30+ km Kirmes gehabt .




Und ist es mit dem Fizik bei Dir denn nun so, daß die "Kirmes" komplett ausfällt, also auch Touren mit 40, 50km oder alternativ 3, 4 Stunden auf dem Bike gar keine Probleme mehr machen?


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Juni 2012)

Ich habe noch den O-Sattel Fizik Aliante drauf. Mein Poppes hat damit nicht wirklich Probleme. Wenn ich zwei Tage hintereinander fahre, tut er nach einer Stunde etwas weh, aber 20 Minuten später wieder nicht mehr.
Insofern bleibt der drauf. Ich denke, dass sich der Durchschnitts Poppes einfach nach einiger Zeit an jeden Sattel gewöhnt. Keine Frage, er gewöhnt sich schneller daran, wenn der Sattel die richtige Breite hat.
Aber ich würde es einfach mal ein paar Wochen ausprobieren....
Auch mit verschiedenen Radhosen, oder auch mal ohne, um die Druckstelle besser identifizieren zu können...


----------



## xerto (21. Juni 2012)

heute ist sommeranfang 

hat schon jemnd was bemerkt..

meine bikes rosten vor sich hin und die trails stehen unter wasser..

sommer 2012

wahrscheinlich statistisch wieder der wärmste aller zeiten und viel zu trocken..

so wenig wie diese jahr bin ich bis juni noch nie gefahren.


----------



## Hmmwv (21. Juni 2012)

Musst halt zu uns kommen:

http://www.wetter.at/

Viel zu heiß die letzten Tage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (21. Juni 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Musst halt zu uns kommen:
> 
> http://www.wetter.at/
> 
> Viel zu heiß die letzten Tage!



ich komm


----------



## barbarissima (21. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> heute ist sommeranfang
> 
> hat schon jemnd was bemerkt..
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich bestätigen  Nur gestern ein paar Schauer  Aber sonst ein Traum (vielleicht schon ein bisschen zu warm)


----------



## xerto (21. Juni 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen  Nur gestern ein paar Schauer  Aber sonst ein Traum (vielleicht schon ein bisschen zu warm)



na was ein trost..

die ösis schwitzen..


----------



## Hmmwv (21. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> na was ein trost..
> die ösis schwitzen..


Und wie, aktuell 27°C und unter 22-25°C wird heute nicht mehr fallen.
I freu mich schon auf morgen Nachmittag, Feuerwehrübung. ....
Mein Analog fährt aktuell nur die Minimumstrecken (Arbeitsweg), ich bin ja nicht masochistisch veranlagt.


----------



## Boshard (21. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat den Ganzen Tag die Sonne gescheint 

hab da noch was 
wen jemand noch einen Anderen vorbau sucht Pn an mich 
Syntace Vorbau F149 in 31,8mm und 100mm Länge (mit Cube Logos)


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juni 2012)

hmorisson schrieb:


> Und ist es mit dem Fizik bei Dir denn nun so, daß die "Kirmes" komplett ausfällt, also auch Touren mit 40, 50km oder alternativ 3, 4 Stunden auf dem Bike gar keine Probleme mehr machen?



Ja, Kirmes fällt aus mi dem Fizik ... . Auch nach Stunden und vielen Kilometern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (24. Juni 2012)

Grade gesehn, bei H&S gibts wieder n paar neue Cube Rahmen im Angebot.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k325/rahmen-mtb.html#74403


----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2012)

nimmer ganz neu, aber ich hab's jetzt erst zusammengebaut. kleine tour ende aprill mit david, ingo und gunda
[ame="http://vimeo.com/44613449"]4 bikes, 2 summits and a lot of snow on Vimeo[/ame]
wer einen vimeo account hat darf auch gern einen kommentar schreiben (hier natuerlich auch) oder mal auf den "like" druecken

ah ja, natuerlich keine wuerfel, sondern 100% liteville


----------



## xerto (25. Juni 2012)

schöner video

entspannte musik


wenn ihr jetzt noch mit cubes fahren würdet..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> wenn ihr jetzt noch mit cubes fahren würdet..


 
 Wenn fatz endlich überhaupt wieder fahren würde.....
Schönes Video in der Tat - schon raus aus dem KKH?
Oder bekommst Du noch all´die komischen Sachen? 
Bei dem Wetter hier - seit Gestern wieder  fällt es Dir 
zum Glück wohl nicht ganz so schwer....mit der MTB - Abstinenz.

Mal eine "Flachlandfrage" ? Die rot/weißen Flöcke im Video - sind die 
mehr so "Trailmarkierung" - oder "warnen" die vor bösen Stellen? 
Alles Gute weiterhin an fatz


----------



## Cortina (25. Juni 2012)

Sehr Schönes Video , das waren noch Zeiten, jung und gesund 

Grüße
Guido.....duck und weg....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sehr Schönes Video , das waren noch Zeiten, jung und gesund


 
 Ach was - Letzteres wird schon wieder...nur beim Ersten sollte er sich Sorgen machen.......


----------



## fatz (25. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn fatz endlich überhaupt wieder fahren würde.....
> Schönes Video in der Tat - schon raus aus dem KKH?
> Oder bekommst Du noch all´die komischen Sachen?


immer noch drin. heut vormittag haben sie die vacuumpumpe raus und zugemacht.
die komischen sachen krieg ich noch.



> Mal eine "Flachlandfrage" ? Die rot/weißen Flöcke im Video - sind die
> mehr so "Trailmarkierung" - oder "warnen" die vor bösen Stellen?


pfrr! das ist eine ganz normale *wander*wegmarkierung. da in der wiese sind nur 
keine steine an die man die normal malen wuerde. 
daran, dass da wer mit dem radl runterfahren koennte, denkt bei so einem weg niemand.
ist auch im prinzip nicht legal. 

die "radfahrer absteigen"-schlider findest du nur auf ausgeschilderten mtb-routen. 
das sind dann meist stellen, wo ich noch ned mal ausm sattel geh.



spurhalter schrieb:


> Ach was - Letzteres wird schon wieder...nur beim Ersten sollte er sich Sorgen machen.......


ich kann froh sein, wenn ich so alt werd, wie ich ausseh.



xerto schrieb:


> wenn ihr jetzt noch mit cubes fahren würdet..


ja mei, wenn man mal was gscheites gefahren ist, will man die gurke halt nimmer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> .....ich kann froh sein, wenn ich so alt werd, wie ich ausseh.....


 


fatz schrieb:


> .....ja mei, wenn man mal was gscheites gefahren ist, will man die gurke halt nimmer....


 
 Das glaube ich aber auch  

Für alles Andere "Kopf hoch!" - Wir sind (im Geiste) bei Dir!
Vielleicht gibt es im Anschluß noch die "angenehmen" Seiten.....



Alles Gute!


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2012)

Sonntag per Pedes unterwegs  





Samstag mit dem schwarzen


----------



## Cortina (25. Juni 2012)

Bin zur Zeit auch lieber zu Fuß unterwegs in den Dolos, hätte mal wieder Bock auf ne 3-4 Tage Backcountry Zelttour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit auch lieber zu Fuß unterwegs in den Dolos, hätte mal wieder Bock auf ne 3-4 Tage Backcountry Zelttour


 
Da sind wir -also hier meine Heimatstadt- tatsächlich mal "berühmt".
Nur schade, dass mir nun vermutlich bald die Wettervorhersagen verloren gehen werden...
http://www.bild.de/regional/berlin/wahrsagen/uni-unter-beschuss-24835996.bild.html


----------



## mzaskar (25. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bin zur Zeit auch lieber zu Fuß unterwegs in den Dolos, hätte mal wieder Bock auf ne 3-4 Tage Backcountry Zelttour



ich auch  evtl. im Engadin mit  Bike


----------



## Cortina (25. Juni 2012)

Was für ein Zelt benutzt Du? Hab ein MSR im Auge, zwei Personen 2kg  

Fährst Du dann mit Fully und Rucksack oder Hardtail und Packtaschen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juni 2012)

@Stefan: Lecker Bilder


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ein Hilleberg Akto. 

Wie genau weiss ich noch nicht. Im Moment ist das ganze nicht mehr als eine Idee. Ein Freund hat sich jedoch auch ein Zelt zu gelegt, daher kann das ganze aber schnell Gestalt annehmen.

http://www.transa.ch/de/produkte/ein-personenzelte/hilleberg-akto-035682002001


----------



## Cortina (26. Juni 2012)

Hilleberg ein  aber auch ein Alb-Traum was die Preise betrifft.

Bin zur Zeit hinter diesem her: MSR Nook oder alternativ das Hubba Hubba

Muss aber erst noch beide nebeneinander aufgebaut sehen


----------



## mzaskar (26. Juni 2012)

Schaut dir doch mal dieses an, sehr leicht, geraumig und hell. Ist aber nur ein 3 Saison Zelt 

http://www.transa.ch/de/produkte/kuppelzelte/big-agnes-copper-spur-2-063628004002


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Juni 2012)

vs.






Mein Tipp - 3 : 1   ...... 
Der Tisch ist gedeckt - es kann losgehen.
Vieleicht sollte ich vorher noch bei unserem netten Italiener vorbeigehen.....und meinen Tipp abgeben...
Hoffentlich bleibt alles sportlich - das kann einem schon wieder glatt den Sportsgeist vertreiben:
http://www.bild.de/home/telegramm/h...15478948,textId=24907712,tabindex=0.bild.html


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinetwegen schon, wir schauen nachher das Spiel im Schützenverein da können wie nebenbei Tore schießen 

Vorteil, es gibt kein Akolhol  
Nachteil alle sind bewaffnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2012)

*@Guido*
Solange du auch bewaffnet bist kann nix schief gehen, glaub mir  
Mein Tip: 



:


----------



## Speci007 (28. Juni 2012)

Was soll die Fussballkacke hier im mtb Forum


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Was soll die Fussballkacke hier im mtb Forum



Was soll die Specializedkacke hier im Cube Talk


----------



## Asko (28. Juni 2012)

Wer wagt es Off-Topic Zeug im Off-Topic Thread zu posten


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2012)

Mist erwischt, lass uns im Stereo Thread weiterdiskutieren


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juni 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Was soll die Fussballkacke hier im mtb Forum


Hier postet jeder genauso viel Fußballkram, wie es ihm gerade passt  
Und wenn du hier zukünftig mitschreiben möchtest, solltest du deinen Post vielleicht noch mal überarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (28. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Meinetwegen schon, wir schauen nachher das Spiel im Schützenverein da können wie nebenbei Tore schießen
> 
> Vorteil, es gibt kein Akolhol
> Nachteil alle sind bewaffnet



ist es nicht so, das italiener zu einer schiesserei immer nur messer mitbringen?





ansonsten 2:1 und italia fährt nach hause


----------



## cytrax (28. Juni 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Was soll die Fussballkacke hier im mtb Forum



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoBQKdXOH7s"]Mickie Krause - Geh doch zu Hause - RIU Palace - 13-7-2010.wmv      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

Ich sag auch 2:1 für Deutschland. Leider seh ich nur die erste Halbzeit und muss dann arbeiten


----------



## Speci007 (28. Juni 2012)

Nur kein Neid.......


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Juni 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> ....Leider seh ich nur die erste Halbzeit und muss dann arbeiten


 


Speci007 schrieb:


> Nur kein Neid.......


 

 Das heißt nicht Neid - sondern Mitleid! 
Cytrax - wenigstens schöne erste Halbzeit!


----------



## Cortina (28. Juni 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Leider seh ich nur die erste Halbzeit(




Vielleicht besser so, nochmal 90min das Trauerspiel 


Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Vielleicht besser so, nochmal 90min das Trauerspiel
> 
> 
> Sent not from an iPhone



Leider ...  ... ich geh in' Keller am Rad schrauben ... so nen Scheibenkleister.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juni 2012)

Jep, die CSI ´ler haben wenigstens Erfolg, was eine Kacke...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Juni 2012)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Was soll die Fussballkacke hier im mtb Forum


 
Nein, nicht die im Forum - die im TV war Ka***.
Und ich muss nun auch noch 2 Flaschen Grappa im "Ciao Italia" hier in FFO ausgeben......

Trotzdem - "Glückwunsch an die Azzurro"! Wir sind doch Sportsmänner/-frauen.
Ich gehe weinen....& morgen nach dem Kater den Frust runterbiken. Da ist dann auch endlich wieder der Bezug ins Forum....  

In manchen Dingen sind wir offensichtlich noch nicht - sagen wir mal - ganz so perfecto - wie die feurigen Südländer.....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WlaybBMCiI"]Conforama - Mr Cocktail - lustiger Shaker (funny commercial)      - YouTube[/nomedia]




Edith: Ich bin froh, dass ich nun fernab der "wilden Freudenschießerei" von Guido und seinen Kumpanen bin......


----------



## Cortina (29. Juni 2012)

Tja, da waren die Deutschen dann doch zu selbstsicher 

Jedes mal das gleicher Trauerspiel gegen Italien aber dafür wars gestern abend lustig 

Erstens stellen mit Beretta`s bewaffnete Italiener keine ernsthafte Gefahr dar und zweitens wurde mir anschließend aus Mitleid - obwohl ich der Einzige war der mit Italien-Shirt rumrannte  - alles ausgegeben, sagen wir mal ein bis dahin rundrum gelungener Abend 

OK, ich hätte beim anschließenden Wettkampf etwas mehr daneben ziehlen sollen, zu gewinnen war vielleicht an dem Abend taktisch unklug 

Ago war am Boden zerstörrt weil sie bis zur letzten Minute mit Deutschland mitzitterte.

Na ja, Life goes on, was soll denn unser mzaskar sagen, die Schweizer waren nicht mal dabei 

Grüße aus Bella Italia
Guido


----------



## cytrax (29. Juni 2012)

Was für ein Drama gestern  Italienfluch Nr 7. Naja hab die zweite Halbzeit noch aufm Handy verfolgt   (Samsung Galaxy Note, bei dem Display lohnt sichs wenigstens )

Jetzt wird erstmal Egay und der Bikemarkt nach ner Italienischen Gabel durchforstet xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (29. Juni 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Jetzt wird erstmal Egay und der Bikemarkt nach ner Italienischen Gabel durchforstet xD


 
Wie wäre es damit?


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juni 2012)

Na dann werden wir halt Weltmeister


----------



## xerto (29. Juni 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Na dann werden wir halt Weltmeister



wer? die Schweizer?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juni 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> wer? die Schweizer?


 
Ich würde nicht lachen: 
http://derstandard.at/1256744879159/U17-Sensationell-Schweiz-Fussball-Weltmeister

;-)


----------



## cytrax (29. Juni 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit?



Das is aber ne Starrgabel  ich meinte Federgabel


----------



## blutbuche (29. Juni 2012)

war doch von anfang an klar , dass italien gewinnt - und sie habens verdient !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juni 2012)

Die "33. internationale Oderrundfahrt". Wieder in FFo.  Bei 32° C....
Schon wieder 1 Jahr rum.....
Egal - ich konnte "ohne schlechtes Gewisen" zusehen, ich hatte mich
ja schon geschunden!  vgl. Cube in Motion


----------



## xerto (30. Juni 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht lachen:
> http://derstandard.at/1256744879159/U17-Sensationell-Schweiz-Fussball-Weltmeister
> 
> ;-)



die schweizer schicken kinder um zu gewinnen


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> war doch von anfang an klar , dass italien gewinnt - und sie habens verdient !



Junge Frau, da muss ich leider ein Veto einlegen  

Klar war die mit Sicherheit nicht 
Besser, waren die italienische Mannschaft nicht, in der ersten Halbzeit jedoch um einiges Kompromisloser und habe ihre Chance zu Toren gemacht  ...

Verdient, ne haben sie gar nicht, aber gewonnen trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2012)

find ich schon ...


----------



## Cortina (30. Juni 2012)

Verdient hin oder her, wenn Du die Reaktionen hier in Italien auf den Sieg sehen könntest würdest Du anderes denken.

Hier in Italien gehts drunter und drüber und es funktioniert eigentlich gar nix und der Sieg trägt nur noch dazu bei, daß ein sowieso komplett planloses Land noch überheblicher wird.

Die Reaktionen in der Zeitung möchtest Du gar nicht wissen: 
"Jetzt haben wir die Nationalelf heimgeschickt und jetzt schicken wir die Merkel mitsamt ihrer EU heim "

Berlusconi hat übrigens den Vorschlag gemacht, daß sich alles EU Länder gegen Deutschlang verbünden und diese somit aus der EU schmeißen 

In der momentanen Situation hoffe ich, daß Spanien diesen Höhenflug am Sonntag bremst


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Berlusconi hat übrigens den Vorschlag gemacht, daß sich alles EU Länder gegen Deutschlang verbünden und diese somit aus der EU schmeißen


Ich glaube da wären einige Deutsche froh.Ich will auch wieder die D-Mark!


----------



## cytrax (30. Juni 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ich glaube da wären einige Deutsche froh.Ich will auch wieder die D-Mark!



Immer her damit  Hab noch genug Zuhause


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2012)

jaja , die gute  alte d- mark . wäre auch nicht  abgeneigt ..


----------



## Boshard (30. Juni 2012)

Moin Cube-Gemeinde 

Ich such schon seit längere zeit ein paar teile für mein Rennrad (Cube Peloton Race 2012)

Spacer 5mm und 10mm wie Sattelklemme in Hellblau elox!
wisst ihr welche die Farblich passen?
Vieleicht noch ein Paar Rote Elox Schnellspanner 

würde mich über eure vorschläge freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Juni 2012)

Muß man eigentlich mal wieder einen Wo-steckt-Beuze-Aufruf starten oder weiß jemand wo er steckt ? Ich hoffe er schafft es iwie zum Treffen....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2012)

manchen isses auch latte , wo er steckt.-


----------



## cytrax (30. Juni 2012)

Wuuuuhu, the Apocalypse is coming


----------



## blutbuche (30. Juni 2012)

jaaa, ich höre sie anrollen - mit getöse !!


----------



## cytrax (30. Juni 2012)

Endlich vorbei aaaaber kein Strom  und ein Baum hat auf Nachbars Auto geparkt  und die Feuerwehr/THW sind auch noch kräftig im Einsatz. 


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note aus der Dunkelheit^^


----------



## fatz (1. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Wuuuuhu, the Apocalypse is coming



sei froh, hier hat's nicht mal genieselt. sch..hitze!! und ich darf ned mal baden.


----------



## OIRAM (1. Juli 2012)

*


fatz schrieb:



			sch..hitze!! und ich darf ned mal baden.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Uijuijui, Du armer, da bekommst ja jetzt noch nicht mal mehr Besuch...

Wünsch Dir weiterhin Gute Genesung.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## mzaskar (1. Juli 2012)

Bei mir gäbe es heute Morgen starken Wind, ichhabe erstmal alles bewegliche vom Balkon geräumt  Dann war es wieder gut  Später habe ich Bilder aus Zürich im FB eines Freundes gesehen ..... uuuiiiihhh, bin ich froh das mein Wagen in der Garage parkt 

hier ein paar Eindrücke aus ZH


----------



## fatz (1. Juli 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Uijuijui, Du armer, da bekommst ja jetzt noch nicht mal mehr Besuch...
> *



keine angst, duschen mit duschplaster geht


----------



## cytrax (1. Juli 2012)

Handballturnier 1000 Jugendliche evakuiert
Rock am Härtsfeldsee 6000 Leute evakuiert
Kein Strom und die üblichen Sturmschäden (umgeknickte Bäume,abgerissene Stromleitungen, abgedeckte Dächer...)

Unwetterwarnung besteht weiter.

Das kann ja ein "Sommer" werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Juli 2012)

Auweia ... die ganzen Schäden , die armen Bäume .


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. Juli 2012)

Um mal kurz den Ernst im Bikerleben bei euch zu schärfen ein Verweis auf die aktuelle Entwicklungen der Änderung des hessischen Landeswaldgesetz:

- Der Entwurf ist draußen. Kurzum: Biken wird auf Strecken, die nicht ganzjährig mit nicht geländegängigen zweispurigen Fahrzeugen befahren werden können, verboten . D.h. de fakto eine 3 meter Regel. Bei Verstoß kann es bis 25.000 EUR und Beschlagnahmung des Rads kosten .

Man kann denen in der Regierung nur wünschen, dass Blitz und Donner in der Är... einschlagen werden. 

Ich denke hier wird das Thema jeder kennen. Wenn nicht, kann man hier einsteigen in die Materie.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575858

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Open-Trails-Kein-Bikeverbot-in-Hessen/193326687455649


----------



## blutbuche (1. Juli 2012)

...und , wen scherts ?? es wird GAR nix anders werden - wieder mal ein gesetz , das keinen kratzt ... aber hauptsache mal viel wind drum gemacht und grosses drama . ... die stellen jetzt bestimmt an jeden waldweg ´nen polizisten ..


----------



## mzaskar (2. Juli 2012)

Was ein Krampf


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...und , wen scherts ?? es wird GAR nix anders werden - wieder mal ein gesetz , das keinen kratzt ... aber hauptsache mal viel wind drum gemacht und grosses drama . ... die stellen jetzt bestimmt an jeden waldweg ´nen polizisten ..



Es haben halt nicht alle eine "Mirdochallesschei55egalmentalität". 

Deswegen schert es schon einige und das finde ich auch gut so.


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2012)

Na ja, es reicht ja ein Polizist an der richtigen Stelle und es wird teuer 

Im Trentino gibt es ja diese 2m Regel auch aber hier in Italien wirds hat nicht kontrolliert 

Sag mal Jörg, wenn das durchkommt könntest Du nicht mal mehr die Trails vom Feldberg abfahren die wir uns angeschaut haben


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Na ja, es reicht ja ein Polizist an der richtigen Stelle und es wird teuer
> 
> Im Trentino gibt es ja diese 2m Regel auch aber hier in Italien wirds hat nicht kontrolliert
> 
> Sag mal Jörg, wenn das durchkommt könntest Du nicht mal mehr die Trails vom Feldberg abfahren die wir uns angeschaut haben



Legal zumindest nicht mehr. Am Ende wird es sich aber wohl keiner verbieten lassen.


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juli 2012)

...bei sinnlosen !!!  dingen kommt man nur mit dieser mentalität weiter .- und wenn man es anders sieht , muss man da  halt durch , braucht aber nicht zu meckern .. jeder ist seines glückes schmied - oder so ähnlich ... in diesem sinne : ride on - wo auch immer - viell. ein rennrad anschaffen ??  ..


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juli 2012)

bin mal gespannt wenn der erste löhnen muss 
Solche Gesetzte werden von Leuten gemacht die nicht´s mit Sport am Hut haben, die waren nach Verabschiedung des Gesetztes bestimmt gut Fressen und Saufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (2. Juli 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Solche Gesetzte werden von Leuten gemacht die nicht´s mit Sport am Hut haben, die waren nach Verabschiedung des Gesetztes bestimmt gut Fressen und Saufen.



es ist viel schlimmer 


solche gesetze werden von leuten gemacht die wir gewählt haben..


aber bald sind wieder wahlen, oder ? 


Wir können entweder die MTB Partei gründen oder schliessen uns den Piraten an. und dann schaun mer mal..


----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...viell. ein rennrad anschaffen ??  ..



Du weißt aber schon, daß ein RR zu den sinnlosesten Dingen gehört die es gibt, weil Offroad kannst Du damit nicht fahren und auf der Straße darfst man laut StVo. nicht fahren also wohin mit dem Ding


----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, daß ein RR zu den sinnlosesten Dingen gehört die es gibt, weil Offroad kannst Du damit nicht fahren und auf der Straße darfst man laut StVo. nicht fahren also wohin mit dem Ding



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radverkehrsanlage


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Um mal kurz den Ernst im Bikerleben bei euch zu schärfen ein Verweis auf die aktuelle Entwicklungen der Änderung des hessischen Landeswaldgesetz......


 
 Ja, ne, is kar....
Da heuchelt die Regierung den Gesundheitswahn vor - und dann wird man bestraft, weil man sich gesund bewegt. 
Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage - 
wenn das schlechte Beispiel Schule macht und andere Bundesländer nachziehen, 
könnte doch rein theoretisch der MTB-Markt einbrechen.

Wer kauft sich denn noch so ein Spaß- äh Sportgerät  - wenn man
eigentlich nur noch brav Radweg fahren darf.
Was machen die Hersteller gegen diesen Trend in der Politik?
Was macht der ADFC - oder vertritt der nur die Rentner auf den Tourern? 
Ich denke diese Leute könnten ganz viel mehr bewegen, da sicher eine entsprechende Lobby vorhanden ist.
Einzelne Bürger zählen doch nicht.....


----------



## blutbuche (2. Juli 2012)

@cortina : .. eben , deshalb der smilie ...


----------



## fatz (2. Juli 2012)

labert ned rum, tut wenigstens ein bissl was:
http://newsletter.mtb-news.de/link.php?M=113438&N=89&L=936&F=H


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (2. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> labert ned rum, tut wenigstens ein bissl was:
> http://newsletter.mtb-news.de/link.php?M=113438&N=89&L=936&F=H



Hab unterschrieben, jetzt wird weitergelabert 




Bocacanosa schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radverkehrsanlage



Da darf man doch so weit ich weiß auch nur mit einem verkehrssicherem Fahrad fahren


----------



## cytrax (2. Juli 2012)

Suche Trialbike  Soviele Bunnyhopps kann man gar net hintereinander machen so wie die Bäume überm Trail liegen 

Hab auch unterschrieben! 

In Bayern isses mittlerwile auch schon schlimm geworden. Überall stehen im Wald Verbotsschilder. Wo soll man denn noch hingehn zum Biken? Ich glaub ich kauf mir nen Wald


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> labert ned rum, tut wenigstens ein bissl was:
> http://newsletter.mtb-news.de/link.php?M=113438&N=89&L=936&F=H


----------



## Lude969 (2. Juli 2012)

Abend an alle  Bin seit letzter Woche Montag nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube LTD Race 2012. Nachdem ich im Kaufberatungfred überzeugt wurde mit dem Rad was ordentliches für mein Geld zu bekommen und nach der ersten Probefahrt musste ich dann auch gleich zuschlagen. Mein Vater ebenfalls der hat das gleiche genommen und für die Mutter gabs nen Cube E Bike nettes Teil nur ein wenig teuer 

So daswar ein wenig wie ich zum Rad kam jezt bin ich Wetterbedingt noch nicht viel gefahren und werde auch hauptsächlich auf Asphalt Feld und leichte Waldstücke radeln doch schon von anfang an hab ich gemerkt das die Griffe absoluter Mist sind und mir (nach empfehlungen hier im Forum) die Ritchey WCS Lock On True Grips besorgt bin ma gespannt ob ich mit denen besseren Halt habe. Desweiteren hab ich mir noch in HongKong nen paar Wellgo MG-1 bestellt da ich diese Art der Pedale sehr mag und am alten Rad nur positive erfahrungen gemacht habe. Jetzt hab ich mich gefragt ob es noch bekannte Schwachstellen am Rad gibt oder Teile die man besser tauschen sollte un da dachte ich könnt ihr mir sicher helfen  Wollte auch schon im zeigt euer Cube Fred nen Bild hochladen doch irgendwie hab ich nur eins wos Rad im keller steht (Wetter und Diebstahl wegen) und dann sieht man dort keine Cubes in meiner Preisklasse


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> labert ned rum, tut wenigstens ein bissl was:
> http://newsletter.mtb-news.de/link.php?M=113438&N=89&L=936&F=H


Na klar hab ich schon unterschrieben. Hoffen wir mal drauf, dass wir was bewegen können ...


----------



## Lude969 (2. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Na klar hab ich schon unterschrieben. Hoffen wir mal drauf, dass wir was bewegen können ...



Ich auch eben schließlich wohn ich ja an der Grenze BW/Hessen.


----------



## xerto (2. Juli 2012)

ich habe auch unterschrieben. abwählen können wir sie immer noch


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2012)

...und dann verkaufen alle ihre bikes und machen aerobic


----------



## LaCarolina (3. Juli 2012)

Und ich kauf alle auf und werd hier reich durch den Verkauf der schönen Cubes


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2012)

gute idee.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (3. Juli 2012)

Unterschreiben ist ja wohl Pflicht!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. Juli 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Und ich kauf alle auf und werd hier reich durch den Verkauf der schönen Cubes


 
 Meins wird schon alleine durch diese Ansage nicht günstig für Dich!
Und außerdem - wie sähe ich in einem Aerobic-Anzug alá Jane Fonda aus....


----------



## xerto (3. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und außerdem - wie sähe ich in einem Aerobic-Anzug alá Jane Fonda aus....




könntest du mal ein bild machen und schicken, damit wir das beurteilen können?


----------



## fatz (3. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und außerdem - wie sähe ich in einem Aerobic-Anzug alá Jane Fonda aus....


uiuiui! du wirst noch wuenschen das nie geschrieben zu haben.


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Meins wird schon alleine durch diese Ansage nicht günstig für Dich!
> Und außerdem - wie sähe ich in einem Aerobic-Anzug alá Jane Fonda aus....



Ja wo bleiben die Bilder


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und außerdem - wie sähe ich in einem Aerobic-Anzug alá Jane Fonda aus....


Wenn du wüsstest, was da gerade für Bilder an meinem geistigen Auge vorbei ziehen


----------



## blutbuche (3. Juli 2012)

... !!!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juli 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, was da gerade für Bilder an meinem geistigen Auge vorbei ziehen


 

Das meinte ich  - und nur mal so, ich war vor 35 Jahren mal Geräteturner. 4x die Woche Training. 
Schade - nicht viel geblieben davon - aber da hatten wir auch eine Anzugsordnung.....
leider gibt es aus der Zeit keine Fotos - also keine vom Training....

Ist sicher auch Besser so - für alle Seiten.


----------



## blutbuche (4. Juli 2012)

...vor 35 jahren .. spuri , spuri ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Juli 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...vor 35 jahren .. spuri , spuri ...


 
Wie sagt man neudeutsch so schön:
"Ich war (sehr) jung - und brauchte das Geld." 
Nur das es Keins gab. 

Zwar nicht mein Verein - aber lies ruhig selbst, wann das beste Alter ist:
http://www.svdjk-turnenundfitness.de/geraetturnen.php

Aber es ging ja um die "Anzugsordnung" - und die ist nicht einmal so entfernt von unserer
"Ausgangslage" - Aerobic der 80 er lässt grüßen....
http://www.igh.hd.bw.schule.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=294&Itemid=321

Ich meine die Jungs und Mädels sehen ja noch fesch aus - 
aber es ging ja um mich,
im hier & jetzt! Tut Euch das nicht an - haltet besser Abstand von weiteren Nachfragen...


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2012)

nenene! spuri, so leicht kommst hier ned raus. *wir wollen bilder!*


----------



## xerto (5. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> nenene! spuri, so leicht kommst hier ned raus. *wir wollen bilder!*



ich glaube das hat er nicht gemeint, oder?






*also spuri.. nur mut, zeig uns bilder*


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2012)

Leichtsinn im Engadin


----------



## hmorisson (5. Juli 2012)

So, heute dann endlich das Rad abgeholt und gerade die erste kleine Probetour (16 km) beendet... *WOW!*








Die Tour allein hat mich umgehauen, und mich auch schlagartig von der  Daseinsberechtigung hochwertiger Komponenten überzeugt, gerade auch  hinsichtlich Naben und Laufräder.

Zum Vergleich mal Daten von der letzten Tour mit dem alten Rad (NoName-MTB), und der heutigen Tour mit dem neuen Rad:

Alter Geschwindigkeitsrekord: 
Max. Geschwindigkeit: 37,85 km/h (23,5 Meile/h) bei Minimale Steigung: -23 %

Neuer Geschwindigkeitsrekord, ohne es bewusst drauf anzulegen:
Maximale Geschwindigkeit: 54,46 km/h (33,8 Meile/h) bei Minimale Steigung: -3 %

Und das mit einem MTB. 

Gefahren wurd auf der Tour alles von Asphalt in der Innenstadt über  Schotter am Kanal, bis hin zu querfeldein durch den Bonniburger Wald...  ein riesiges Vergnügen, nicht einmal ansatzweise mit dem Fahrgefühl des  alten Rades zu vergleichen.

Kurzum: Den zwar recht happigen Kaufpreis bereue ich nicht eine Sekunde.


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leichtsinn im Engadin


auch wenn das thema ernst ist, der bericht ist schon ein wenig lustig. wieso braucht man
fuer eine bergung gleich 3 helis????

@mori:
um welches bike geht's eigentlich und seit wann hat cube hochwertige komponenten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hmorisson (5. Juli 2012)

Um das LTD CC 2012, siehe Text unter Nick.


----------



## Hmmwv (5. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> auch wenn das thema ernst ist, der bericht ist schon ein wenig lustig. wieso braucht man
> fuer eine bergung gleich 3 helis????
> 
> @mori:
> um welches bike geht's eigentlich und seit wann hat cube hochwertige komponenten?


Es dürfte erst der dritte Pilot geschafft haben über der Stelle zu schweben (Windverhältnisse?) und die Piloten werden imho am Liebsten mit "ihrem" Gerät fliegen.


----------



## Friecke (5. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Leichtsinn im Engadin


 

Schon traurig, aber ist die Schlucht für Räder nicht gesperrt?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (5. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ... und seit wann hat cube hochwertige komponenten?


Ihr seid teils schon ganz schön abgehoben.


----------



## xerto (5. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> @mori:
> um welches bike geht's eigentlich und seit wann hat cube hochwertige komponenten?



Also lieber fatz... meins schon


----------



## hmorisson (5. Juli 2012)

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem ersten _richtigen_ Rad.


----------



## mzaskar (5. Juli 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Schon traurig, aber ist die Schlucht für Räder nicht gesperrt?


 
Ist sie nicht, es stehen an den gefährlichen Stellen jedoch Warn/Verbotsschilder die darauf hinweisen, sein Bike zu stossen ..... (Stossen = schieben  )


----------



## blutbuche (5. Juli 2012)

ja und weil sich ja jeder an verbotsschilder hält  beileid für die family . wundert mich , dass da nicht früher mal jemand abgestützt ist - ...


----------



## fatz (5. Juli 2012)

hmorisson schrieb:


> Ich bin jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem ersten _richtigen_ Rad.



hab ja auch nicht gesagt, dass es schlecht ist (das ist es ganz und gar nicht), nur unter 
hochwertig versteh ich ein bissl was anderes. aber wenn du vorher eine baumarktmuehle
hattest, ist das dann freilich hochwertig(er).


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Ihr seid teils schon ganz schön abgehoben.


*Cube hatte mal hochwertige Komponenten jetzt nicht mehr deshalb schraubt ja hier fast jeder rum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (6. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ist sie nicht, es stehen an den gefährlichen Stellen jedoch Warn/Verbotsschilder die darauf hinweisen, sein Bike zu stossen ..... (Stossen = schieben  )


 
Danke für die Info, Stefan. Hatte ich anders in Erinnerung.

Grüße,


----------



## cytrax (8. Juli 2012)

Möchte mir gerne eine DSLR kaufen. Könnt ihr mir da im mittleren Preissegment was empfehlen? Max 800


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Möchte mir gerne eine DSLR kaufen. Könnt ihr mir da im mittleren Preissegment was empfehlen? Max 800


 
Das ist ja wieder mal eine Glaubensfrage.....
Und, falls Dir wirklich jemand Tipps geben möchte,
sag mal ob die 800 komplett (Setpreis) - oder nur auf den Body bezogen sind.
Oft werden nämlich auch nur diese angeboten - dann kommt noch mal richtig Geld für Objektive dazu.
Da ändert sich dann von der Auswahl schon so einiges.

Ich werde Dir hier zu nix Konkretem raten - aber mal meine Meinung
kund tun.

Ich würde  mir aktuell Tage selbst keine "richtige" DSLR mehr kaufen!
Die meisten Brigdekameras sind im normalem Einsatz sehr gut -
also wenn man sich nicht unbedingt in den Extremberich von Profis begeben möchte.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bridgekamera

Es gibt da seit einere Weile auch sehr gute  "Alternativen" - ohne Spiegel. Die Vor- und Nachteile kannst Du ja selbst nachlesen.
http://www.focus.de/digital/foto/ti...ne-spiegel-und-mit-vollformat_aid_334287.html


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Möchte mir gerne eine DSLR kaufen. Könnt ihr mir da im mittleren Preissegment was empfehlen? Max 800


 
Mir leistet die EOS 600D seit einem Jahr treue Dienste (Bilder: siehe Fotoalbum)  Die müsste mittlerweile für 800 zu bekommen sein


----------



## cytrax (8. Juli 2012)

Danke euch für die Tipps 

Die schneidet auch bei Tests immer spitze ab. Das Günstigste Angebot das idealo gefunden hat als kit.

http://www.comstern.de/product-3a15778497.htm?parnr=12833089

Speicherkarte wird halt nochmal aufn Hunni kommen  class 10 muss dann schon sein


----------



## barbarissima (8. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Tipps
> 
> Die schneidet auch bei Tests immer spitze ab. Das Günstigste Angebot das idealo gefunden hat als kit.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht unbedingt  Ich habe diese hier


----------



## fatz (8. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Speicherkarte wird halt nochmal aufn Hunni kommen  class 10 muss dann schon sein



kaese!
hab neulich eine class 10 sandisk mit 32gb bei amazon fuer 26 tacken rum gekauft:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B004Q3C98S"]SanDisk Extreme SDHC 32GB Class 10 Speicherkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör[/ame]

scheint original zu sein. 25MB/s schafft sie am meinem laptop. da begrenzt aber 
vermutlich der rechner....

wenn du die firmware nicht hackst langt die locker.


----------



## cytrax (8. Juli 2012)

Oh sorry, dann hab ich irgendwo falsch geschaut 

Speichermedien werden in der nächsten Zeit eh teurer  drum kauf ich nen kleinen Vorrat an USB 3.0 Sticks und Karten.

http://www.areamobile.de/news/21629-kopierabgabe-speicherkarten-werden-teurer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Die schneidet auch bei Tests immer spitze ab. Das Günstigste Angebot das idealo gefunden hat als kit.
> http://www.comstern.de/product-3a15778497.htm?parnr=12833089


 
 18 MP - für diesen Preis  wie die Zeit vergeht.....
Da kann ich mich mit meiner Olympus und den damaligen 10 MP ja schon langsam schämen..... - zumal die nicht viel preiswerter war, seinerzeit...
Sieht jedenfalls ganz gut aus das Teil was Du Dir in die engere Wahl genommen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (8. Juli 2012)

Hab mir heute seit 3 Jahren den ersten Platten geholt und das auf Asphalt. Murphy hat natürlich zugeschlagen und die Lieferung wo ein Reserveschlauch drin ist, ist natürlich noch nicht da.
Sind alle normalen Reifen so dünnhäutig wie die Smart Sam?


----------



## Asko (8. Juli 2012)

Was ist denn für dich ein normaler Reifen? 
CC Reifen sind alle ziemlich Dünnwandig.
Wenn man dann noch ne billige Gummimischung hat geht das oft recht schnell mit dem Platten.
Ich hatte mit dem billigen Smart Sam letztes Jahr grob geschätzt 8 Platten, würde mir den nie wieder kaufen.


----------



## cytrax (8. Juli 2012)

Schwalbe hat bei mir eh verschissen...wenn der Satz FAs runter is kommen Maxxis drauf. Ein Satz Minion/Ardent liegt schon bereit


----------



## Asko (8. Juli 2012)

Ich würd das einfach mal unter Pech abstempeln.
Direkt durch den Stollen, das hätten viele Reifen nicht überlebt.

Die billigen Gummimischungen sind bei allen Herstellern nicht wirklich gut.

Mit wieviel Luftdruck fährst du denn? 
Zuviel Luft im Reifen ist oft schuldig an Platten.


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Schwalbe hat bei mir eh verschissen...wenn der Satz FAs runter is kommen Maxxis drauf. Ein Satz Minion/Ardent liegt schon bereit



Weil?


----------



## fatz (9. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> wenn der Satz FAs runter is kommen Maxxis drauf.



wenn deine auch so gut sind, wie die mary, die ich im herbst montiert hab, wird das ned 
lang dauern. die war nach 10 touren schon fast halb runter. der abnutzung nach vom
rauffahren (ok, war ein bissl viel asphalt dabei).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (9. Juli 2012)

Bei den NN sind die Stollen ausgefallen und die Fa schauen aus als hätten Mäuse dran geknabbert^^ Fahre meist mit ca 1,7 bar und versuche so wenig wie möglich Asphalt zu fahren. Soll heißen auch wenn Straße vorhanden fahr ich aufm Feldweg. Preislich is Maxxis auch bissl günstiger. Vielleicht hatte ich auch einfach nur pech  Hatte bei den Schwalbe auch immer die EVO Version

Und wieso nicht einfach mal durchprobieren? Gibt ja genug Hersteller


----------



## barbarissima (9. Juli 2012)

Also ich glaube ja, du hattest Pech  Ich bin ja nun auch recht viel unterwegs, allerdings mit 1,9 bar, und meine FA sehen nach einem Jahr noch top aus  Die rasant schnelle Abnutzung kenne ich nur von den Conti MK.


----------



## cytrax (9. Juli 2012)

MIt Gummi kenn ich mich ja aus, hab jeden Tag damit zu tun  Habe vielleicht ne schlechte charche erwischt oder abgelaufene Mischung


----------



## j.wayne (9. Juli 2012)

Also mein MK II hält jetzt schon fast ein Jahr gemischten Einsatz aus. Der letzte NN hielt grad mal 2 Monate durch und war danach glatt wie ein Babypopo. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hmmwv (9. Juli 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Was ist denn für dich ein normaler Reifen?
> CC Reifen sind alle ziemlich Dünnwandig.
> Wenn man dann noch ne billige Gummimischung hat geht das oft recht schnell mit dem Platten.
> Ich hatte mit dem billigen Smart Sam letztes Jahr grob geschätzt 8 Platten, würde mir den nie wieder kaufen.


Sind noch die mitgelieferten Smart Sams drauf, ist eine Drahtausführung.
Mit normalen Reifen meine ich die üblichen Standardbereifung bei Auslieferung im CC Bereich.


Asko schrieb:


> Ich würd das einfach mal unter Pech abstempeln.
> Direkt durch den Stollen, das hätten viele Reifen nicht überlebt.
> 
> Die billigen Gummimischungen sind bei allen Herstellern nicht wirklich gut.
> ...


2,5 Bar rundum.
Passt der Verschleiß für ca. 700km?
Bei der Hitze derzeit gript er ja wieder gut auf Asphalt und Kopfsteinpflaster, war bei 10-25°C schlecht.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2012)

sind eigentlich alle Cubefahrer auch Nicolaifahrer 

Aus der Nicolaifirmengeschichte:

[...]
*1996* The German national team takes the EM title with Berti Voigts. Nicolai Inc. manufacturers high tech aluminum frames under their own lable and for the following companies: Mongoose, Cube, Hercules, Alutech. 
[...]

Dann kann ich jetzt ja auch zum Cubetreffen kommen


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> sind eigentlich alle Cubefahrer auch Nicolaifahrer
> 
> Aus der Nicolaifirmengeschichte:
> 
> ...



Aber nur wenn Du Jogis Co-Trainer wirst und unsere Jungs 2014 zum WM Titel führst.


----------



## fatz (9. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> MIt Gummi kenn ich mich ja aus, hab jeden Tag damit zu tun


das vertiefen wir jetzt lieber nicht 


> Habe vielleicht ne schlechte charche erwischt oder abgelaufene Mischung


dann kenn ich incl. mir noch 3 leute die eine schlechte charge erwischt haben


----------



## mzaskar (9. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn Du Jogis Co-Trainer wirst und unsere Jungs 2014 zum WM Titel führst.


 
Mache ich, dann bleibt der Kleber aber verkehrt herum drauf


----------



## cytrax (10. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> das vertiefen wir jetzt lieber nicht
> 
> dann kenn ich incl. mir noch 3 leute die eine schlechte charge erwischt haben




Gummi, nicht Latex 

Deswegen is Schwalbe bei mir vorerst abgehakt. Werd jetzt nach und nach mal andere Firmen ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo, Sonntag war wohl nur da Vorgeschmack:












Kette ist mir nach oben rüber gesprungen und hat sich zwischen den Speichen und den Ritzeln reingeklemmt.

Was kann denn die Reparatur ca. kosten oder soll ich auf eine günstiges stabileres Rad wechseln? Bin ein 0,1 Tonner.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Juli 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Kette ist mir nach oben rüber gesprungen und hat sich zwischen den Speichen und den Ritzeln reingeklemmt....
> Was kann denn die Reparatur ca. kosten oder soll ich auf eine günstiges stabileres Rad wechseln? Bin ein 0,1 Tonner.


 
 Da hast Du ja wirklich den Pannen- an Deiner Seite.
Lass Dir doch erst mal den Kostenvoranschlag machen....aber ich denke einspeichen & zentrieren dürften weitaus günstiger kommen, 
als eine Neuanschaffung.
Und am LRS lag es ja nicht wirklich.....so wie Du schreibst!
Also - warum wechseln? Es sei denn, Du wolltest schon immer mal...


----------



## Hmmwv (10. Juli 2012)

Ich überlege mir als 2t LRS eine Hoops Flow zuzulegen. Allerdings wird der sicher nicht ausgeschieden sondern läuft als Alltags-/Winter LRS weiter.


----------



## cytrax (11. Juli 2012)

FOX schießt mal wieder den Vogel ab 






*460 für ne absenkbare Satteltütze????????*

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...hox-DOSS-Vario-Sattelstuetze-2013::32165.html

Die Kashima bling bling Variante gibts dann zu Weihnachten für "NUR" 999,-


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. Juli 2012)

Die Fox hat aber vorne dann bestimmt nicht nur nen Hebel zum Absenken, sondern eine GPS und Radar gesteuertes Geländeerkennungssystem, die den Sattel automatisch an das jeweilige Gelände und Gefälle anpasst (natürlich mit Weltraumtechnik - versteht sich von selbst). Also, was ist dann an dem Preis verkehrt ?


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juli 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> FOX schießt mal wieder den Vogel ab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und ist auch noch schwerer wie eine Reverb


----------



## Hmmwv (11. Juli 2012)

Die Leute werdens trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Deleted35614 (11. Juli 2012)

Und funktioniert nicht gescheit.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Juli 2012)

och ich glaub das wird relativ gut funktionieren. so ab der nächsten generation durchaus kaufbar - sofern man mal den preis ausser acht lässt  was das betrifft drehn sie am falschen rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (11. Juli 2012)

Hätten sie das Kabel nicht wenigstens wie bei der Kronolog anbringen können?
Wenn sie eine absenkbare Sattelstütze schon ein paar Jahre später nach der Erfindung
anpreisen, hätten sie ruhig mal irgendwas neues machen könne, anstatt das System
von anderen im alpha-Stadium und dazu noch überteuert rauszubringen.


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2012)

*Klaus und Spuri als Antwort auf Cube in Motion, ein paar Bilder von gestern.

Wir waren am Monte Grappa.














Und seit langem mal wieder ein Edelweiß gefunden 






Bergab ging es dann über den Goodfather aller Trails, diesmal allerdings zu Fuß 900hm bergab 





Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2012)

sehr schöne Bilder  netter Klettersteig 
Aber 900hm downthehill, zu Fuss, da drückt es mir immer die Kniescheiben heraus


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juli 2012)

@Cortina
Ich hätte da eine Lösung für dein Bergabproblem 

http://www.bergmoench.com/de/


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2012)

Wie geil


----------



## cytrax (12. Juli 2012)

Bissl wenig Federweg für Bergab"rauschen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juli 2012)

Aber besser als Knieschmerzen und Knarzen in den Kniegelenken.
Trotz bunter Bikeklamotten ist Cortina ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber besser als Knieschmerzen und Knarzen in den Kniegelenken.
> Trotz bunter Bikeklamotten ist Cortina ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.


Guido ? Ist doch gerade erst 5 geworden .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Aber besser als Knieschmerzen und Knarzen in den Kniegelenken.
> Trotz bunter Bikeklamotten ist Cortina ja auch nicht mehr der Jüngste.



 Danke Guido für die tollen Fotos! 
Das hat man nun davon - tssssiiiiiissseeeessss, diese Jugend von heute.....

@lipper-zipfel -  was es so alles gibt....


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2012)

Hör sich das einer an, kein Respekt vorm Alter 
Welchem Baujahr gehörst Du denn überhaupt an?

Den Bergmönch kannte ich schon, sogar schon probiert, da geht ich aber lieber zu Fuß.
Das Problem sind ja nicht die 900hm da werde ich gerade mal warm , außerdem sinds die Kniescheiben von mzaskar  schade war eben dass es mein Lieblingstrail war und ich mein Bike nicht mit hatte 

Ich bin zwar alt und nicht mehr der schnellste, dafür kann ich aber sehr laaaaaaaaaaange 
Für Sonntag auf Montag ist ne zwei Tages Klettertour in den Dolos mit 1800hm angesagt, wer kommt mit?

Grüße vom alten Sack 
Guido


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juli 2012)

Na ja, bin auch schon ein alter Sack, Jahrgang 68.
Aber durch das viele Biken sehe ich noch saujung aus.
Vorallem, wenn ich gaanz schnell bergab fahre, zieht es alle Falten glatt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Vorallem, wenn ich gaanz schnell bergab fahre, zieht es alle Falten glatt.


----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Na ja, bin auch schon ein alter Sack, Jahrgang 68.
> Aber durch das viele Biken sehe ich noch saujung aus.
> Vorallem, wenn ich gaanz schnell bergab fahre, zieht es alle Falten glatt.



So schnell bist aber nicht mehr.
Übrigens müsst ich noch schneller fahren.


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Juli 2012)

> So schnell bist aber nicht mehr.



Wieso, hast du trainiert?
Heimlich?!

Wie schaut es in diesem Jahr mit Urlaub im Allgäu aus?
Hätte da ein paar nette Strecken für Euch.


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Vorallem, wenn ich gaanz schnell bergab fahre, zieht es alle Falten glatt.



Dann warst Du das der letzt an mir vorbeigerauscht ist und ich dachte schon "....immer diese Kids müssen die immer so heizen"...

Unten im Tal angekommen war dann außer so einem alten Sack aufm MTB weit und breit keiner zu sehen 

Wie schnell muss man da sein damit das klappt 

Ach ja, da bin ich ja mit Bj 71 noch richtig jung gegen Dich


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. Juli 2012)

* Guido,schicker Klettersteig...

Judith in Action 





*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (12. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Wieso, hast du trainiert?
> Heimlich?!
> 
> Wie schaut es in diesem Jahr mit Urlaub im Allgäu aus?
> Hätte da ein paar nette Strecken für Euch.



Wird leider nix daraus  nächstes Jahr bestimmt, bin froh es auf das Cube treffen zu schaffen,Kondition lässt dieses Jahr auch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## mzaskar (12. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hör sich das einer an, kein Respekt vorm Alter
> Welchem Baujahr gehörst Du denn überhaupt an?
> 
> Den Bergmönch kannte ich schon, sogar schon probiert, da geht ich aber lieber zu Fuß.
> ...


 
Ich sach da nur Ovomaltine  

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wO_wKSnJWp0&feature=related"]DEUTSCHLAND/ÃSTERREICH: Ovomaltine TV Spot "Kite" (2012)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Cortina (12. Juli 2012)

Nett den kannte ich noch nicht 
Hoffe mich nicht ganz so dämlich anzustellen 


Dafür bewundere ich Judith ja  Sag ihr liebe Grüße von mir.

Wo seid Ihr da, diese Leiternsteige sind mir ungeheuer  ich bin doch nicht schwindelfrei 
Sieht ähnlich aus wie das Brett auf die Zuspitze hoch.


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. Juli 2012)

*ist gleich hier bei uns am Grünstein *


----------



## Hmmwv (13. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Da hast Du ja wirklich den Pannen- an Deiner Seite.
> Lass Dir doch erst mal den Kostenvoranschlag machen....aber ich denke einspeichen & zentrieren dürften weitaus günstiger kommen,
> als eine Neuanschaffung.
> Und am LRS lag es ja nicht wirklich.....so wie Du schreibst!
> Also - warum wechseln? Es sei denn, Du wolltest schon immer mal...


Wird ca. 35 kosten, dürften um die 10-12 Speichen kaputt sein.


----------



## mzaskar (13. Juli 2012)

Am Wochenende ist Nicolai mit ca. 20 Testbikes in Zürich  Ich glaube da gehe ich mal hin  falls ich für nächstes Jahr etwas zum basteln brauche <br />
 <br />
Nicolai Deutschlandtour zu Gast in Zürich<br />
 <br />


----------



## cytrax (13. Juli 2012)

Wann kommt ein Päckchen auf das man den ganzen Tag wartet? RICHTIG, wenn Muddi "kurz" im Keller is  Ich könnt :kotz:
Jetzt hock ich hier mit ner SanDisc 32gig class 10 SD Karte aber ohne GoPro 

Irgend ein Nachbar hats wohl angenommen...leider niemand zuhause 

EDIT: Eben kam die Nachbarin mit meinem Geburtstagsgeschenk das ich mir geschenkt habe 







Auch Freitag der 13te hat ein gutes Ende


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Juli 2012)

Ja die 13 ist eben nicht nur eine (vermutete) Unglückszahl -
ich meine der 13. Krieger ist ja auch nicht vor all den Anderen ..... 
Was soll´s - erst einmal "Herzlichen Glückwunsch" zum Geschenk -
und falls Du tatsächlich heute.....dann natürlich auch zum Geburtstag!


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juli 2012)

*Na gut, dann eben keine Geburtstagsgrüße für Guido

 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (13. Juli 2012)

Danke dir Spuri  Nein ich hab erst Morgen 

Morgen is auch zufällig der Jungesellenabschied von nem Kumpel und da feiern wir halt zusammen 

Mittags gehts dann mit 18 Mann nach München auf Tour 

EDIT: Bärbel ich hab erst morgen


----------



## Cortina (14. Juli 2012)

*Na dann will ich heute mal der erste sein 

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Markus 

Grüße Guido

PS: Freitag der 13. war schon immer ein Glückstag, schließlich bin ich da geboren *


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juli 2012)

*Lieber Markus*


----------



## barbarissima (14. Juli 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Na dann will ich heute mal der erste sein *
> 
> * Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Markus *
> 
> ...


Jetzt müsste es stimmen


----------



## mtblukas (14. Juli 2012)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir


----------



## Cortina (14. Juli 2012)

Leute langsam sonst gibts kuddelmuddel 

Ago hatte am Dienstag ihren Geburtstag.
Markus hat heute seinen Geburtstag
und ich bin am Freitag den 13. *geboren*, Freitag den 13. August 19xx 

Also Bärbel, schnell noch mal den Editor schwingen 

fatz, hab die Mail bekommen, danke aber  setzt mal die Schmerzmittel runter  und humpel schon mal zum Telefon rufe Dich in 20min an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juli 2012)

Tzzz, da soll noch einer durchblicken...
Allen trotzdem Herzlichen Glückwunsch und noch viele Bikejahre.


----------



## Route66 (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,



Cortina schrieb:


> und ich bin am Freitag den 13. *geboren*, Freitag den 13. August 19xx


ich meine ich hätte da vor kurzem mal was von 1971 gelesen. Korrekt  ?? 


Auch von mir die herzlichsten Glückwüsche an alle Geburtstagskinder. 

Marko


----------



## mzaskar (14. Juli 2012)

allen 






 

so ist es einfacher


----------



## cytrax (15. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für lieben Glückwünsche


----------



## mtblukas (17. Juli 2012)

Mein neues Bergabfahrgerät (vielleicht interessiert es ja jemanden  )





Gruß Lukas


----------



## buschhase (17. Juli 2012)

Hübsches Gerät - hat dir das Scott nicht mehr gereicht oder wieso der schnelle Wechsel?

Gruß
Nico

PS: Wieviel wiegtn das Ding aktuell?


----------



## Cortina (17. Juli 2012)

Ich sag nur mitbringen aufs Cube Treffen


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2012)

schick  und die Totem ist ja sowas von fett


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Juli 2012)

Schönes Bike und gute Gabel, warum nicht gleich so.
Die jungen Wilden halt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Juli 2012)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Schönes Bike und gute Gabel, warum nicht gleich so. Die jungen Wilden halt.


 
 So viel Federweg....dafür gibt es die Trails hier nicht - 
einschließlich bis Hamburg hoch..
Aber ganz sicher ein Teil für Dich Lukas! 
PS: Hier interessiert (fast) Alles..... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p00nage (17. Juli 2012)

Neues Cube Stereo ?? Da soll ja nen neues Rahmendesign kommen.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...27051873988999.100000897181371&type=1&theater . Hoffe des verlinken klappt.


----------



## fatz (17. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> So viel Federweg....dafür gibt es die Trails hier nicht -
> einschließlich bis Hamburg hoch..


spuri, haben ist besser als brauchen. und mit federweg isses wie beim metzger: darf's ein bisserl mehr sein?

@lukas:
geiler hobel!


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2012)

Oder Hubraum.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (17. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> spuri, haben ist besser als brauchen. und mit federweg isses wie beim metzger: darf's ein bisserl mehr sein?


Joar und das ganze Fleisch - ähh den ganzen Federweg - darf man dann jedesmal den Berg hochkurbeln. Deswegen fahren die ganzen Endurofahrer und Downhiller auch ständig alle Berge hoch.


----------



## mtblukas (17. Juli 2012)

Danke an alle 

Der Wechsel kommt daher das ich mit meinen Kumpels jetzt öfters im bikepark war und da das Scott ziemlich überfordert war. Deswegen 

Wenn wir gemütliche touren auf dem cube treffen machen könnte ich Auch mit dem kommen. (mit ein paar umbauten  )

Gruß


----------



## fatz (17. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Joar und das ganze Fleisch - ähh den ganzen Federweg - darf man dann jedesmal den Berg hochkurbeln. Deswegen fahren die ganzen Endurofahrer und Downhiller auch ständig alle Berge hoch.


ach geh du noergler. da kann ein cc-hardtailfahrer nun wirklich ned mitquatschen. 
wenn ich ned grad 3 schrauben im haxen hab, strampel ich meinen 160/170mm bock 
durchaus mal ueber mehr als 2000hm. nur eine frage des wollens.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Juli 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Joar und das ganze Fleisch - ähh den ganzen Federweg - darf man dann jedesmal den Berg hochkurbeln. Deswegen fahren die ganzen Endurofahrer und Downhiller auch ständig alle Berge hoch.



Jeder wie er es mag


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ach geh du noergler. da kann ein cc-hardtailfahrer nun wirklich ned mitquatschen.
> wenn ich ned grad 3 schrauben im haxen hab, strampel ich meinen 160/170mm bock
> durchaus mal ueber mehr als 2000hm. nur eine frage des wollens.



 Hier gibt es doch gar keine "Nörgler" - nur Diskussionsbeiträge....und außerdem sah ich doch ein 
Und "mitquatschen" können Alle hier - im Talk - und überhaupt, wird langsam Zeit, 
dass Du endlich ins "Trainingslager" darfst - Du wirst ja zunehmend  

Läuft alles nach (Heilungs)plan? 
Ich hoffe doch Du bist und bleibst von diesen fiesen Infektionen verschont! 
Und wenn Du Dich endlich des Altmetalls entledigen konntest - wollen wir den Foto/Videobeweis für Deinen "Willen" - das hast Du nun davon....

BTW: Dein Spruch stimmt zu 300 % - also der mit dem "Haben & Brauchen"


----------



## fatz (18. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> und außerdem sah ich doch ein


lese er doch mal meine sig. 


> und überhaupt, wird langsam Zeit,
> dass Du endlich ins "Trainingslager" darfst - Du wirst ja zunehmend


das isses schon lang. zu lang. aber seit heute ist reha. schaut vernuenftig aus.
edit: und es wird nicht langsam zeit, sondern es ist schon lang zeit.....


> Läuft alles nach (Heilungs)plan?
> Ich hoffe doch Du bist und bleibst von diesen fiesen Infektionen verschont!


1. jetzt ja
2. hatte ich schon. waren nochmal 3.5wochen kkh. ist aber vorbei. frag nicht mit wieviel antibotika



> Und wenn Du Dich endlich des Altmetalls entledigen konntest - wollen wir den Foto/Videobeweis für Deinen "Willen" - das hast Du nun davon....


das mit dem titankrempel (von wegen altmetall, das ist hightech!!) wird noch mindestens
bis november dauern. unter einem halben jahr geht da leider nix. nervt mich ziemlich,
weil die mistigen schraubenkoepfe ziemlich unangenehm sind, aber ist halt so.
die aerztin in der reha-klinik meinte heute, ich sollt mich schon mal auf die 
snowboardtourensaison freuen. mal schaun, was mit radeln heuer noch geht.
viel vermutlich nicht, aber ein bissl was geht immer.


> BTW: Dein Spruch stimmt zu 300 % - also der mit dem "Haben & Brauchen"


ist nicht meiner. das ist der standardspruch im oliv-landy forum. ich sag jetzt nicht warum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (18. Juli 2012)

Ready to Race


----------



## jan84 (23. Juli 2012)

p00nage schrieb:


> Neues Cube Stereo ?? Da soll ja nen neues Rahmendesign kommen.
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...27051873988999.100000897181371&type=1&theater . Hoffe des verlinken klappt.



kA obs nen Stereo war, beim Megavalanche war auch nen 29er Cube mit dem Rahmendesign und 140 mm unterwegs. 

@lukas: Für "ready to race" fehlt auf dem foto aber einiges .

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mtblukas (23. Juli 2012)

Schon aber für den Trail reichts.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2012)

Aus dem Cube in Motion:


barbarissima schrieb:


> @Spuri...Und nächstes Mal: Taucherbrille und Schnorchel nicht vergessen. Da gehst du dann mal der Sache mit dem Zug im See auf den Grund


 


















*Was soll ich sagen - keinen Zug gefunden!* 




 Na gut - war ja auch schon eine ganze Weile her - aber tatsächlich im Helene- See.


----------



## barbarissima (25. Juli 2012)

Jetz bin ich platt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Du hast es getan


----------



## Cubedriver66 (25. Juli 2012)

Hätte viel lieber in "Cube in Motion" gepostet, aber es mein AMS 130, Bj. 2011 ist wieder mal alles andere als "in motion"  ...zuerst die defekte Gabel nun das:
Habe heute meinen Würfel zum Händler meines Vertrauens gebracht...mit einer gebrochenen Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite. Der Bruch ist direkt unterhalb der Schweißnaht. Einsatzgebiet waren Asphalt- und Forstautobahnen und auch mal leichte Schotterpassagen...sollte alles dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechen.
Erwarte mindestens eure Anteilnahme... (Achtung: Ironie)
Gruß
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (25. Juli 2012)

*@ Cubedriver66

Oh man, dass hört sich aber nicht gut an.
Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du Dein schöness AMS schnell wieder zurück bekommst.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## xerto (25. Juli 2012)

Cubedriver66 schrieb:


> Habe heute meinen Würfel zum Händler meines Vertrauens gebracht...mit einer gebrochenen Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite. Der Bruch ist direkt unterhalb der Schweißnaht. Einsatzgebiet waren Asphalt- und Forstautobahnen und auch mal leichte Schotterpassagen...sollte alles dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechen.



respekt, ein ams auf normalen strecken tot fahren muss man erst mal schaffen...


springst du aus dem stand einen meter hoch? oder was gibt es für forstautobahnen in deiner gegend?

trost und mitgefühl kriegste nicht aber respekt und hochachtung. 

vieleicht solltest du es mit einem hanzz versuchen..


----------



## BIKESTARR (25. Juli 2012)

Hi!

Ist schonmal jemand von euch blöd mit dem Fuß umgeknickt?
Ist mir heute passiert (nach außen) und jetzt sieht es aus, als
hätte ich einen Apfel verschluckt. Der ganze Knöchel ist total dick.
Vermute mal Benderdehnung oder Riss. War noch nicht beim Arzt.
Kann mir jemand sagen, was man da macht? Eine Bikepause wäre
jetzt ungelegen


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juli 2012)

Mich hat es am letzten WE erwischt. Allerdings nur leicht, aber diese Woche ist Bikepause damit es beim Treffen keine Probs gibt.

Ansonsten, wenn Dir das passiert gilt die PECH Regel: *P*ause, *E*is, *C*ompression, *H*ochlegen.

Also: Kühlen, kühlen, kühlen ... über Nacht Voltaren / Mobilat / Pferdesalbe drauf und bandagieren. Wenn morgen blau und nicht besser zum Arzt. Ggf. kriegst Du dann eine Schiene zum stabilisieren. Ich glaube bei Riss wird heute auch nicht mehr immer operiert.

Und das Bike stellst Du mal ein wenig zur Seite.

Gute Besserung


----------



## xerto (25. Juli 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ist schonmal jemand von euch blöd mit dem Fuß umgeknickt?
> Ist mir heute passiert (nach außen) und jetzt sieht es aus, als
> ...



nö noch nie 

ich als metzger würde als ferndiagnose amputieren empfehlen 


wenn es dir nicht gefällt geh zum arzt


----------



## Trust2k (26. Juli 2012)

denke du wirst ne Air-Castschiene bekommen.

Die hat ich auch  3 facher Bänderriss im rechten Fuss.

Hol die danach von 661 den RaceBrace Knöchelschutz. 

Man kann mit der AirCastschiene prima Biken, man sollte es dann ruhiger angehen, die nächsten 6 Wochen. 

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...Mich hat es am letzten WE erwischt....



 Hattest doch noch so eine tolle Story gepostet..... Aber es scheint ja schon wieder alles o.B. zu sein! 

@Bikestarr - nimm Dir ernsthaft die Auszeit! 
Alles andere wäre nur kontraproduktiv. 
So wie Jörg schon sagte ist es am Besten.....Gute Genesung!
Und allen Beteiligten ein hammer, hamerge**es Treffen - wie habt Ihr das mit Wetter nur angestellt? 
Viel Spaß! & bitte, bitte ein paar wenige Fotos! 
Wir denken an Euch....


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hattest doch noch so eine tolle Story gepostet..... Aber es scheint ja schon wieder alles o.B. zu sein!



Hey Spuri,

ich glaub ist nur ganz leicht angedehnt. Die Tour konnte ich mit dem Fuß noch gut fahren ... am Abend hat es dann halt gezwickt.

Ist aber auch wieder recht gut.


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. Juli 2012)

Danke! Es ist schon ein wenig abgeschwollen. Habe über Nacht gekühlt
und werde es jetzt mal ein paar Tage ruhiger angehen. 
Wäre blöd, wenn ein paar Tage Winterberg ausfallen würden 
Gute Besserung an Sirrah und alle anderen Verletzten


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juli 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wäre blöd, wenn ein paar Tage Winterberg ausfallen würden
> Gute Besserung an Sirrah und alle anderen Verletzten



Blöd ist das immer ... gibt kein wirklich guten Zeitpunkt für Verletzungen. 

Also, schön den Fuß ruhig halten, aber auch wiederum früh genug mit der Mobilisierung beginnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juli 2012)

Traumel als Pillen hilft extrem gut fürs abschwellen....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Hey Spuri,
> ich glaub ist nur ganz leicht angedehnt. Die Tour konnte ich mit dem Fuß noch gut fahren ... am Abend hat es dann halt gezwickt. Ist aber auch wieder recht gut.



Dem Cube- Gott oder  der  pflegenden Gefährtin  sei !


----------



## Uni560 (26. Juli 2012)

Zum Abschwellen kann ich nur Arnika-Salbe empfehlen.
Wenn ich umknicke oder so gibts das ab dem Zeitpunkt sofort drauf. Nachts wird dann extrem dick gesalbt und nen Socken drüber. 
Mit Traumel ist ebenfalls ein gutes natürliches Medikament gegen Gelenkbeschwerden aller Art. 

Gute Besserung an alle Verletzten.

Ach und noch was zur Aircast-Schiene. Ich habe als Empfehlung(!) Fahrradfahren ausgesprochen bekommen als mir 2 Bänder im linken Fuß angerissen waren. Zwar nicht zu heftig, aber das unterstützt den Wiederaufbau der Muskeln in dem Bereich. Wenn ich jetzt in den Wald joggen gehe, dann ziehe ich links auch immer brav eine stützende Bandage an. Seitdem ist toi toi toi nichts mehr schlimmes passiert.


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. Juli 2012)

Wieder was gelernt 
Ist mal beruhigend zu hören, dass nicht nur mir so ein Mist passiert. 
Danke nochmal!


----------



## buschhase (26. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich da an meine Fußballervergangenheit denke ... oder meine Beine nach der Loveparade ... 

Naja, Spaß beiseite - also wenn es schon wieder abschwillt, haste alles richtig gemacht. Kühlen, Kühlen, Kühlen und ein wenig schonen. Aber nicht zu sehr schonen. Soll ja nicht einrosten. 

Ansonsten kann ich mich der Arnika-Salbe nur anschließen. War auch erst skeptisch dem Zeug gegenüber, aber meine Zweifel wurden alle beseitigt.

Gruß
Nico

PS: Was hastn eigtl gemacht? Einfach so weggeknickt?


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. Juli 2012)

Nein, ich kann mich doch nicht verletzen, ohne dass ein mtb im Spiel war 
Bin abgesprungen/abgestiegen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Nein, ich kann mich doch nicht verletzen, ohne dass ein mtb im Spiel war


 
 

Also ein "Abstiegsproblem" - hat so mancher Fußballer aber auch.


----------



## BIKESTARR (26. Juli 2012)




----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Juli 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Also ein "Abstiegsproblem" - hat so mancher Fußballer aber auch.




Super  Ich liebe Wortspiele....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ist schonmal jemand von euch blöd mit dem Fuß umgeknickt?
> Ist mir heute passiert (nach außen) und jetzt sieht es aus, als
> ...



Nach außen?? Donnerwetter das hab selbst ich nach 5 gerissenen Bändern noch nicht geschafft  hab bisher immer nur die Außenbänder geschrottet (also nach innen umgeknickt). Mal beim Arzt vorbeischauen wär nicht schlecht denn wenns schon so dick is wirds garantiert ein Riss sein. Normalerweise reicht ne Aircast-Schiene aber ich war immer Spitzenreiter ganz oder gar nicht  deswegen gabs bei mir ne OP.

Am besten kühlen, kühlen, kühlen und cremen


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Juli 2012)

Letzteres habe ich gemacht und es ist schon super abgewschwollen 
Ist es denn nach rissen/überdehnungen wirklich so instabil?


----------



## buschhase (27. Juli 2012)

Riss - ja
Überdehnung - nein

Aber es muss kein Riss sein. Lass dir hier keine Angst machen. Wenn du jetzt schon wieder normal auftreten kannst und es deutlich abschwillt, musste denke ich nicht gleich zum Arzt rennen. (Wobei das meine Laienhafte Meinung ist!!!!!!!)

Andersrum muss man natürlich auch sagen, dass so ein Besuch beim Sportarzt auch nur 2-3 Stunden dauert und man danach Klarheit hat.

Entscheidung liegt bei dir und Leuten, die sich den Fuß anschauen können. Forum hilft da nur sehr bedingt. Aber jetzt ist eh Wochenende und da heißt es warten.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2012)

Wart übers Wochenende ab (wollte dir keine Angst machen ) wenns abschwillt is sehr gut, kann dann normal kein Riss sein. Bei meinem ersten war trotz Kühlung 3 Tage lang dick wie ne Melone 

Mein erster is 6 Jahre her und die Bänder sind bissel ausgeleiert  kann mein linken Fuß ohne Probleme um gut 90° nach innen knicken  sieht bissel ekelig aus

Übers Wochenende einfach mal weiter kühlen, das wird schon wieder


----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Juli 2012)

Konnte heute sogar schon ein Ründchen Radfahren 
Jetzt bin ich beruhigt


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2012)

Na also, besser als bei mir diese Woche 

Ich lag mit 39°C Fieber und Sommergrippe flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (27. Juli 2012)

Au. Wieder Gesund?


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2012)

Jupp wieder alles klar soweit. War aber nicht der einzige, noch 3 Bekannte lagen flach...eine musste sogar ins Krankenhaus aber ihr gehts auch wieder besser. 

Vieeeeeeeel trinken hat sehr gut geholfen


----------



## schneeerich (2. August 2012)

Welche Pedale schlagt ihr mir denn vor für ein Fritzz Pro 2012?


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. August 2012)

Wenn du leichte möchtest: sixpack skywalker http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-BMX-Parts/Pedale/Sixpack-Racing-Skywalker-Pedale-2012::14107.html
oder Straitline http://www.hibike.de/artikel/55840084/Straitline AMP All Mountain.html

oder halt der klassiker  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8935/sudpin-iii-s-pro-pedale-schwarz.html


----------



## schneeerich (2. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Wenn du leichte möchtest: sixpack skywalker http://www.unitybikes.de/shop/MTB-BMX-Parts/Pedale/Sixpack-Racing-Skywalker-Pedale-2012::14107.html
> oder Straitline http://www.hibike.de/artikel/55840084/Straitline AMP All Mountain.html
> 
> oder halt der klassiker  http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8935/sudpin-iii-s-pro-pedale-schwarz.html




Über 100 wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben. Das Fritzz war schon teuer genug für mich als Student 
Vielleicht werden es die Sudpin III S-Pro. (letzter Link)

Thx


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. August 2012)

Ich informiere mich nochmal über unter 100Pedale. Da wird es evtl. leichtere und bessere als
die sudpin geben. Die sixpack und straitline wären halt preis leistungsmäßig bombe. Ich poste später nochmal


----------



## buschhase (2. August 2012)

Also ich fahr die Sudpins an meinem Fritzz und bin damit vollstens zufrieden. Ham schon mächtig Kontakt zu Felsen, Bäumen etc. gehabt und laufen immernoch Rund. Musste bisher lediglich einmal die Achse neu fetten.

Gute an den Sudpins ist auf jeden Fall, dass man Ersatzpins dazubekommt und diese super easy von allen Seiten austauschen kann. Ist aber bei vielen anderen Modellen auch so. Auch bei günstigeren. 

(Shimano: http://www.hibike.de/artikel/52800283/Shimano Saint PD-MX80.html)

Aber es gibt wirklich massenhaft gute und günstige Modelle. Wenn du nicht unbedingt eine total schrille Farbe, den über tollen Namen oder die Pedale von deinem DH-Helden fahren musst, kommst du mit 50 sehr gut weg und nicht solche Unsinnspreise von über 100.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## cytrax (2. August 2012)

Ich fahr auch die Sudpin III und bis auf Kratzer und verbogene Pins is noch alles in ordnung  Okay Achse müsste auch mal sauber gemacht und gefettet werden


----------



## schneeerich (2. August 2012)

Ja es wurden die Sudpin III S-Pro. Waren die einzigen brauchbaren im Laden. Bekam sie für nen Fuffy. 
Gut, hatte ja noch das Fritzz gekauft


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. August 2012)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneeerich (2. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> ....



 Wie soll ich das deuten


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. August 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das deuten


 
 Ich nehme an - Punkt und Schluß - letztlich gut gemacht.


----------



## BIKESTARR (2. August 2012)

Falsch  Ich hatte einen Text verfasst, den ich gepostet hatte. Dann sah ich eine
sek. später, dass er schon Pedale gekauft hat. Deshalb habe ich es gehändert 
Hast dir richtige Wahl getroffen.


----------



## schneeerich (2. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Falsch  Ich hatte einen Text verfasst, den ich gepostet hatte. Dann sah ich eine
> sek. später, dass er schon Pedale gekauft hat. Deshalb habe ich es gehändert
> Hast dir richtige Wahl getroffen.



Okay, aber wie gesagt der Händler hatte eh nix anderes da. Und es Fritzzchen daheim stehen haben und warten auf Pedale, die ich ansonsten im Internetz bestellt hätte, hätten meine Nerven nicht ausgehalten. Ihr wisst schon


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (2. August 2012)

So, und jetzt wollen wir mal ein paar Bilder sehen vom Fritzz


----------



## schneeerich (2. August 2012)

Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> So, und jetzt wollen wir mal ein paar Bilder sehen vom Fritzz



Jaja, gehe morgen anständige schießen wenn die Zeit es zulässt. 

Hier mal 2 auf die Schnelle mit dem Handy gemacht.


----------



## Hmmwv (2. August 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Jaja, gehe morgen anständige schießen wenn die Zeit es zulässt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probiers mal so:


----------



## schneeerich (2. August 2012)

Ja habs jetzt wo anders geuploaded. Dann ist das kein Problem.
Dropbox funzt anscheinend nicht richtig. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (2. August 2012)

Sehr schick  Die weiße Kurbel ist ein echter Eyecatcher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneeerich (3. August 2012)

Wolkenkratzer schrieb:


> Sehr schick  Die weiße Kurbel ist ein echter Eyecatcher



Ja find ich auch. 

War eben mal paar Bilder auf die Schnelle schießen.

Jetzt gehts aber in den Wald. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9751097&postcount=8754


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. August 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts aber in den Wald.


 
 Was habt Ihr für Weter?
Ich hatte heute extra noch einen Tag frei genommen - wegen der herrlichen Tage die wir hatten, und nun das!
Seit früh - den ganzen Tag nur heftigen.....



Aber Deine Fotos sorgen für etwas Trost & Aufmunterung. 
Schickes Bike & gleich so tolle Fotos....... von mir aus nur weiter so schneeerich...

Morgen Einschulung der Spurille.....wieder nix mit biken


----------



## schneeerich (3. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr für Weter?
> Ich hatte heute extra noch einen Tag frei genommen - wegen der herrlichen Tage die wir hatten, und nun das!
> Seit früh - den ganzen Tag nur heftigen.....
> 
> ...



Danke, danke. Ja bei uns zieht es sich gerade auch so langsam zu, aber sieht nicht nach Regen aus.

Die Bilder waren nur gerade auf die Schnelle gemacht. Gut zu erkennen an der professionellen Standhilfe (Steine übereinander gestapelt)


----------



## cytrax (3. August 2012)

Hab auch frei und bei uns stürmts und regnets mittlerweile


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2012)

Sieht aber gut aus


----------



## cytrax (3. August 2012)

Sturm Regen hat sich mittlerweile verzogen und die Sonne scheint wieder  Dann schwing ich mich mal aufs Bike und sau mich ein bissel ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (3. August 2012)

Sodele Jungs und Mädels! Cube rückt nun auf die plätze zwei und drei mountainbikemäßig.. nachschub!






bis jetzt absolut überzeugend! extrem gute lackqualität, schweißnähte schaun gut aus, lager sind (abgesehn davon dass es nur zwei sind, was an und für sich schon ein traum ist!) traumhaft, alles ist so, wies zu sein hat! top!





nimmt form an... die farbkombi wird ganz nett! komplettrad kommt dann


----------



## BIKESTARR (3. August 2012)

Viel Spaß damit! Fahrwerk scheint schonmal top!


----------



## Bocacanosa (4. August 2012)

Schick, schick.

Warst Dus nun abholen oder hast es doch geschickt bekommen?


----------



## fatz (4. August 2012)

@andi
netter hobel. dann war ich mit meiner raterei ja doch ned ganz falsch. 
hast den rahmen mal gewogen? welche zocchi ist das? 66?
was schaut da auf dem zweiten bild in rosa von rechts rein? das neue
bike fuer die freundin?


----------



## buschhase (4. August 2012)

Ich tipp aufs Mii.


----------



## BIKESTARR (4. August 2012)

Das vllt.?






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Hmmwv (4. August 2012)

Hallo, auch das DLRG setzt wohl zum Teil auf Cube:

http://bos-fahrzeuge.info/einsatzfahrzeuge/78960/Adler_Barnim_02_-_Einsatzfahrrad/photo/129098


----------



## cytrax (4. August 2012)

Was is das für ein Sommer ey?


----------



## Andi 3001 (4. August 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Schick, schick.
> 
> Warst Dus nun abholen oder hast es doch geschickt bekommen?



abgeholt hammers! abgesehn davon, dass sich unterwegs das auto verabscheidet hat auch sehr problemlos - kuhle jungs!





fatz schrieb:


> @andi
> netter hobel. dann war ich mit meiner raterei ja doch ned ganz falsch.
> hast den rahmen mal gewogen? welche zocchi ist das? 66?
> was schaut da auf dem zweiten bild in rosa von rechts rein? das neue
> bike fuer die freundin?



der rahmen is, wies optisch auch schon anzunehmen is, nicht soo leicht. inklusive cane creek (stahlfeder) hat er 4,4. mei, mir is des wurscht, leichtbaumenschen kommen eh nicht auf den orange trichter!

si, ist die 66. Davon die evo ti., also die mit der MX kartusche! die wird ghlaub ich richtig geil! das einzige woran ich mich aufhäng is, dass sie eventuell zu gut geht und daher eher weg taucht. naja, schau mer mal was dann mit härterer feder und der druckstufe so geht! im übrigen war das die erste gabel, die ich zum kralle einschlagen komprimieren musste, weil die schläge sonst ins leere gehn  hat mir doch gleich ein grinsen ins gesicht gezaubert! 

und das rosane is sowas von PINK!  gehört meinem besten freund, mir baun zamm auf. die räder werden aber abgesehn vom fahrwerk und der lenker/vorbau kombi anders aufgebaut..






hab grad eben die laufräder für beide rahmen eingespeicht, bzw. 2,5 laufräder, jetzt hab ich keine speichen mehr. mal schaun, wenn ich die am montag beibring werdens montag/dienstag fertig!


----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2012)

in den Alpen ist es einfach schön  

ob ohne Bike



Blick von der Diavolezza auf die Bernina Gruppe mit Gletscher

oder auch mit Bike auf dem Suvretta Loop 








schön war es im Engadin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. August 2012)

@Andi

cooles Bike


----------



## fatz (5. August 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hab grad eben die laufräder für beide rahmen eingespeicht, bzw. 2,5 laufräder, jetzt hab ich keine speichen mehr.


was nimmst fuer material?
ich bau auch grad einer bekannten ein 301 auf. wird ein echt feiner, leichter hobel. 
aber bei den laufraedern hat sie sich von hope fertige rausgelassen (evo 3 mit ztr crest).
ist mir recht, dann muss ich ned so viel arbeiten und nur irgendwann nochmal durchschaun.


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2012)

joa, kannst ja auch bedenkenlos kaufen. wir ham die felgen lackieren lassen - das wird nochmal ne nette überraschung geben  aber deshalb muss ich sie selbst einspeichen.

bei mir kommen:

x9 schaltgeraffel
race face atlas kurbel, lenker, vorbau, griffe
reverb
xt trail bremsen 203/203
DT 440 naben auf 721 felgen mit comp. speichen/messing nippel
fahrwerk hammer ja schon
hope steuersatz (weils für die maße ned soo easy war was zu finden)
shaman kefü
syntace sattelklemme

joa, das dürfts sein..


----------



## buschhase (5. August 2012)

Klingt gut. Darfst mir dann vorbeibringen, wenn es fertig ist. Aber bitte nur das blaue. Das Pink ist mir zu krass. Aber ich bin mal auf den fertigen Zustand gespannt. Womöglich siehts dann ja nicht mehr so ''bums'' aus.

Gruß,
Nico

PS: Reverb - sprich ihr wollt die Dinger auch auf Freeride/Enduro-Touren fahren?


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2012)

na sicher doch  ich wüsste nicht, was daran ungeeigneter wäre als an meinem stereo... der tourenbereich mit augenmerk auf bergab wird der haupteinsatz.. und wenn ich tourensage schließe ich welche mit 2000hm und mehr nicht aus 

klar, soll i vll. no ne schleife drum machen? meins wird das blaue.. aber mit laufradsatz wirds nicht so "langweilig" bleiben..


----------



## buschhase (5. August 2012)

Ich meinte eher in Richtung des Gesamtgewichts  Orange ist ja nicht gerade für Leichtbau bekannt. Aber wird schon gehen. Kollege von mir fährt auch alles mit seinem Morewood.

Auja, Schleife. Aber so 'ne richtig große wie für Autos bitte. 

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. August 2012)

mein stereo wiegt 16 kg... und z.b. aufm cube treffen bin ichs mit minion dh 2ply 42 a reifen vorne wie hinten gefahren auf den touren.. geht alles.


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2012)

*new Cube Stereo 2013*
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/cube-2013-mountain-bikes-launched-at-alpe-dhuez-34831/

*Stereo ETC* (Efficient Trail Control) range. The new Stereo range includes the HPC 160mm 650B and the HPC 140mm 29er.

The *650B* (160mm) will be made in three builds, the top of the line being the *SLT* model (XX and Race Face NEXT SL groupset with Reynolds carbon wheelset at £6,599) weighing in at less than 10kg, full build. Followed by the *SL* (XO groupset with DT Swiss AM 2.7 wheelset at £3,999) and the *Race* model (XT groupset with DT Swiss AM 2.7 wheelset at £2,999). 


*Stereo 29er*
As part of the new ETC range, the Stereo Super HPC 140 29ers (2.1kg including shock) will benefit from the same upgrades as the 650B frame and again the bikes will be offered in three models, the* SLT* (XX and Race Face NEXT SL groupset with Reynolds carbon wheelset at £6,299) followed by the *SL* (XT groupset and brakes, with DT Swiss AM 2.9 wheelset at £3,699) and the *Race *model (XT groupset, Magura brakes and SR Radium MA wheelset at £2,999)


*Cube Stereo HPC 650b*





*Stereo HPC 29er*









http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/08/06/cube-stellt-neue-29er-vor-stereo-super-hpc/

[ame="http://vimeo.com/46961314"]CUBE STEREO 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mzaskar (5. August 2012)

Das könnte mir ja gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (5. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Das kÃ¶nnte mir ja gefallen



bis du den preis hÃ¶rst 





















3800-8400â¬


----------



## Cortina (6. August 2012)

*Stefan das Gletscherbild ist der Hammer 
Ich sitze hier mit dem Fernglas am PC und kann mich nicht sattsehen 

Das Stereo sieht nicht schlecht aus  mal sehen was es noch für Varianten geben wird.

Andi fürn Orange ganz schön blau  aber das rosa würde dir besser stehen Schnuggel 

Hier war ja richtig was los am WE, sogar ein Cube Nachtreffen 

Wir hatten Männer-Hüttenwochenende im Zillertal im Cube Revier Mayrhofen, waren allerdings per pedes unterwegs.

Ein par Bergbilder hab ich trotzdem noch.





















Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. August 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> bis du den preis hÃ¶rst 3800-8400â¬



Bis 8400,-â¬  
Da ist dann der "Opel Porsa" auch gleich mit unten dran gebaut - oder wie 
Leute, Leute.....


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. August 2012)

@Guido: Schöne Bilder ! Scheint eine richtig tolle Tour gewesen zu sein 

@Spuri: Ja, sofern man den Preisen Glauben schenken darf, wäre das eine satte Preierhöhung. Das neue "Race" Modell mit 2999 LPD = 3800 EUR mit XT Ausstattung und Sunringel Felgen vs. 2000 EUR Stereo Team mit XT Ausstattung und DT Swiss Felgen . Macht eine Preissteigerung von 90 %. Respekt.


----------



## Dämon__ (6. August 2012)

Bei den Preisen werden es wohl die Ladenhüter 2013 werden.


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. August 2012)

Kann mir aber ehrlich gesagt den Preis gar nicht vorstellen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (6. August 2012)

Ich denke das es  auch günstigere Stereo´s geben wird, die einen Aluminium Rahmen haben werden.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das bei 3800 die Preise für ein Stereo beginnen


----------



## Cortina (6. August 2012)

Also doch ein Slash 9 von Trek, das kostet nur 5.499.- 
alternativ das Speiseeis Enduro in Carbon für 6.000.-

Ich denke der Preis ist nicht richtig.
In Carbon mit 36er Fox und selbst mit XTR dürfte max. 5.999.- auf der Liste stehen und selbst für den Preis wirds schon schwer.

Ich wünsche mir den Carbon Rahmen mit 36er FOX, SLX Kurbel, X9 Schaltung, Elixir 7 Bremse und mit nem gescheiten LRS für 3.999.-
Darüber bin ich als potenzieller Käufer raus


----------



## Hmmwv (6. August 2012)

Hallo, gestern nachmittag gabs eine Tour auf der Donau bzw. einem Nebenarm.

Wichtig bei solchen Touren ist immer genug Flüssigkeit, hatte 4l Wasser dabei, 0,5l blieben über.





Ich bin also gemütlich losgefahren und hab kurz nach da ersten Pause neben mir einen kleinen Fisch entdeckt. Leider war er zu schnell für die Handykamera. Der Fisch dürfte ca. 40-50cm lang sein.





Schon der Seitenarm machte optisch einiges her, das zweite Foto zeigt auch einen Teil vom Donauschutzdamm der das Marchfeld vor Überflutungen schützt.









Hier sollte sich die erste Trockenstelle ergeben aufgrund des tiefen Wasserstandes, die konnte ich aber noch umfahren.





Unter dieser Brücke gabs dann das erste tatsächliche Hinternis, ein trockener Steinwurf.





Anfangs versuchte ich da Länge nach rüber zu kommen was aber kläglich scheiterte, also versuchte ich es quer, es funktionierte.





Ein Stück weiter dann das nächste Hindernis, eine trockene Schotterfläche.
Auf Ende des Baumes links ist die andere Wasserfläche zu erkennen, dürften ca. 30-40m gewesen sein.





Also hab ich die Zille auch hier drübergekämpft und bin dann weitergefahren Richtung Seitenarmeinlauf.





Hier sollte sich der König der Hindernisse einstellen, ein ca. 2m hoher Steinwurf mit anschließender Schotterbank.





Aber auch diesen habe ich überwunden.





Als Belohnung gabs dann eine ca. 1,5 stündige Taltreibfahrt in da Donau.

Kurz vor dem Start hab ich allerdings noch ein Frachtschiff abgewartet um nicht gleich am Anfang mit Wellen kämpfen zu müssen.





Und los gehts.





Es war richtig schön gemütlich, kein Verkehr am Strom, erfrischend und entspannend.









Hier sieht man wie der Fluss den Boden rundherum wegschabt.


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2012)

cool, ich glaube so etwas will ich auch mal machen  vielleicht den Rhein bis zum Bodensee odeer so


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. August 2012)

Ist das an der Flussschwinde der Donau gewesen ? Oder wieso ist da so wenig Wasser (am fehlenden Regen kann es ja nicht liegen)?


----------



## fatz (6. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir den Carbon Rahmen mit 36er FOX, SLX Kurbel, X9 Schaltung, Elixir 7 Bremse und mit nem gescheiten LRS für 3.999.-


also fuer den preis kannst dir auch was richtig gutes aufbauen. mit besserem rahmen und besseren teilen.


----------



## Cortina (6. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> also fuer den preis kannst dir auch was richtig gutes aufbauen. mit besserem rahmen und besseren teilen.



Darauf habe ich jetzt gewartet...hmmmm....lass mich raten....ein Liteville


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2012)

Nicolai


----------



## fatz (6. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Darauf habe ich jetzt gewartet...hmmmm....lass mich raten....ein Liteville


klar das auch, aber wenn du was anderes willst, auch kein problem.  bei der kohle hast 
auswahl. ich will damit ja nur sagen, dass du da in einer preisregion bist, in der du dir 
schon ziemlich genau das zusammen bauen kannst, was du willst, OHNE dir die 
zusammenstellung durch cube oder sonst eine firma vorgeben lassen zu muessen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (6. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Nicolai



Hö'ma' Nicolai ?...die kriegen nich'mal die Buchstaben richtig auf die Rahmen gedruckt ... kriegen die dat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (6. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ist das an der Flussschwinde der Donau gewesen ? Oder wieso ist da so wenig Wasser (am fehlenden Regen kann es ja nicht liegen)?


Meinst du die Sickerstelle in Bayern?

Nein das ist östlich von Wien ein paar Kilometer nachm Kraftwerk. Eine von drei noch frei fließenden Strecken in Österreich. Derzeit ist sie wirklich relativ weit unten, wobei sie auch schon niedriger war.


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. August 2012)

Hi!

Wieder das WE im Nimmerland verbracht. War 
Mir ist nur leider das Schaltauge abgebrochen, das Schaltwerk verbogen
und der Rahmen gerissen/fast gebrochen. Meint ihr der Rahmen geht auf
Garantie? Ich geb bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto rein. Riss ist an 
der Sitzstrebe.


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wieder das WE in Winterberg verbracht. War
> Mir ist nur leider das Schaltauge abgebrochen, das Schaltwerk verbogen
> ...



Sorry aber wenn man mit einem Stereo hauptsächlich Freeride oder im Bikepark fährt wundert mich das nicht.


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. August 2012)

Ansonsten ist es normalbelastungen ausgesetzt. Ist ja kein citybike. Und dort bin ich auch ganz normal gefahren.


----------



## buschhase (6. August 2012)

Kommt auf die Art des Risses und das Alter des Rahmens an. Wenn es noch in der Garantiezeit ist und du den Riss so verkaufen kannst, dass die Worte Bikepark, Freeride, Downhill und 3m-Drop nicht vorkommen, könnte es vllt klappen.

Ansonsten besorg dir mal lieber langsam ein anderes Rad. 

@Lukas: Wie macht sich das Transition denn so bisher?

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. August 2012)

Okay. Ich habe nur leider nicht so viel Kohle (bin Schüler). Ich kaufe eher ungern einen
gebrauchten Rahmen und finde keinen schönen, der auch günstig ist.
Ich komme mit dem Stereo auch im 4x recht gut klar. Versuche jetzt erstmal,
das ganze auf Gantie laufen zu lassen (Rahmen ist knapp über 1 Jahr alt).

Erstmal das neue Schaltwerk+Auge. Mit dem Zee shadow+ kann ich ja leider nicht
3fach mit mehr als 25 Zähnen hinten Fahren. Wenn Ich das richtig sehe,
bleibt mir in der Preisliga nur noch XT mit midkage.


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich war dieses Jahr nur das letzte we und das davor in winterberg.
> Ansonsten ist es normalbelastungen ausgesetzt. Ist ja kein citybike.



Naja wie du hier immer schreibst wie du auf deinen Hometrails fährst hört sich das schon etwas anderst an aber ist ja deine Entscheidung. Musst es dem Händler nur gut rüberbringen. 



> @Lukas: Wie macht sich das Transition denn so bisher?



Es fährt sich einfach nur perfekt. Ich will nichts anderes mehr 
Ich fahre mit dem Bike so sicher das ich mir viel mehr zutraue als mit dem Scott. Ist ja auch ein ganz anderes Bike aber auch im Vergleich zu einem Demo von einem Kumpel fühle ich mich durch die Kompakte Geomatrie vom Transition richtig wohl 
In Beerfelden muss man gar nicht mehr überlegen ob man den Sprung schafft einfach fahren 
Bin echt richtig zufrieden und hoffe jetzt erstmal das richtige gefunden zu haben


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. August 2012)

naja in beerfelden gibts jetzt nich sooo viel wo man überlegen müsste  aber kuhl  transition war auch oben auf der liste!


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> naja in beerfelden gibts jetzt nich sooo viel wo man überlegen müsste  aber kuhl  transition war auch oben auf der liste!



Ja schon, weiß ich jetzt auch 
Aber wenn man davor ein AM/Enduro gefahren ist muss man sich schon erstmal umstellen 

Beerfelden ist jetzt wirklich nicht so anspruchsvoll aber ich finds nicht schlecht  Ende September gehen wir wieder nach Leogang und zur Zeit sind wir, mit dem Bürgermeister, für eine neue Strecke am verhandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (6. August 2012)

Wieviel hast du für das Blindside (Rahmen) bezahlt, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2012)

Habs gebraucht als Komplettbike hier ausm Bikemarkt


----------



## BIKESTARR (6. August 2012)

Und wie teuer war es dort (wenn man fragen darf  )


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. August 2012)

joa, bin ja selbst mal gespannt,.. kenns ja bisher auch nur mim stereo


----------



## mtblukas (6. August 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> joa, bin ja selbst mal gespannt,.. kenns ja bisher auch nur mim stereo



Bist du oft in Beerfelden?


----------



## Andi 3001 (6. August 2012)

oft nicht, aber gelegentlich  wenn mein bike jetzt endlich mal aufgebaut is fahr ich erstmal richtung freiburg und todnau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (7. August 2012)

Schön Schön


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. August 2012)

Nur mal so - gerade früh in Zeitung gelesen:
Vom 17. - 19.08.2012 findet laut der Meldung in Polen 
(Szklarska Poreba - ehemals Schreiberhau) eins der wörtlich:
"größten Fahrradfestivals Mitteleuropas" statt. 
Programm: 
- teilweise halsbrecherische Wettbewerbe 
- 72 km Marathon durchs Gebirge
- Downhill
- Skate Park
- Wasserspringen
- Konzerte
- Bikebörse

Nur komisch, dass ich im Internetz nicht wirklich was darüber auf deutsch gefunden habe....
Egal - ist eben als Info für die in der Nähe wohnenden - 
oder war gar schon mal jemand da & kann was dazu berichten?


----------



## Biker2you (7. August 2012)

Hi,

habe vorhin an meinem Cube LTD SL komische quietsch/ schleif Geräusche gehört beim Rollen, also zu Hause Bike umgedreht und Räder an geschubst.
Nun kommt dieses Geräusch aus der der vorderen Radnabe, es hört sich so an als wäre da Sand drin, aber rein theoretisch kann da ja keiner drin sein.
Daten: ca 800km und ca 3 Monate alt wird vorwiegend nur auf Asphalt gefahren aufreg: Schande über mich)
Kann es sein das die Radnabe kaputt ist oder nur Dreck drin.


----------



## mtblukas (7. August 2012)

Biker2you schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe vorhin an meinem Cube LTD SL komische quietsch/ schleif Geräusche gehört beim Rollen, also zu Hause Bike umgedreht und Räder an geschubst.
> Nun kommt dieses Geräusch aus der der vorderen Radnabe, es hört sich so an als wäre da Sand drin, aber rein theoretisch kann da ja keiner drin sein.
> ...



Genau das allerselbe habe ich gerade auch festgestellt, habe alles gefettet und es quitscht immer noch


----------



## Nikedge (7. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Cube-Liebhaber,

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe und zwar suche ich ein Hardtail.
Ich dachte zuerst an das Reaction GTC SL da ich aber quasi ein Noob im Mountainbiking bin dachte ich für den Anfang an das LTD Race. Sollte doch reichen für den Anfang oder?

Ich bedanke mich schonml im vorraus.


----------



## buschhase (7. August 2012)

Moin,
was willst mit dem Rad machen? Wieviel Geld willst du ausgeben (grobe Richtung reicht)? Bist du eher der gemütliche Fahrer oder gibst du gerne Gas?

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Nikedge (7. August 2012)

ich wollt eig nicht mehr als 1600 ausgeben, und die frage direkt zubeantworten, ich komme an das reaction gtc sl billiger dran . suche halt ein bike wo ich auch ein bisschen auf´s gas drücken kann.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (7. August 2012)

Ich würde als Anfänger von Carbon Abstand nehmen, da es einen doch häufiger mal hinlegt und CFK da hin und wieder nicht erkennbare Schäden mitnimmt.

Und das LTD Race ist schon ein sehr ordentliches Bike. Später stellt sich doch eher die Frage Fully oder Hardtail. Und die meisten fahren mit nem Alu-Fully besser als mit nem Carbon-Hardtail.
Wobei sich natürlich ein Carbon-Hardtail zum Heizen gut eignet.


----------



## Nikedge (7. August 2012)

ich besitze halt schon ein downhill bike und wollte mir halt jetzt was holen wo ich auf ein paar km vom tacho runter reißen kann. wenn man überlegt das ich für 1100 ein gutes bike bekomme und für 1600 ein geiles bike bekomme. momentan tendiere ich schon eher zum reaction.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (8. August 2012)

Achso, du fährst schon Downhill, dann kannste ruhig zum GTC greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xp2004 (8. August 2012)

Das GTC kann ich auch empfehlen. Da kann man richtig Tempo machen .


----------



## BIKESTARR (9. August 2012)

Hi!

Was haltet ihr davon, wenn ich mein stereo Teil für Teil verkaufe (alles einzeln)?
Oder ich verkaufe es in einem, erhoffe mir aber viel weniger Geld.
Dann kaufe ich evtl. ein gebrauchtes rocky mountain etc.


----------



## buschhase (9. August 2012)

Ich dacht der Rahmen wäre angebrochen bzw. gerissen. Wie willst es da komplett verkaufen?

Teil für Teil verkaufen ist so ne Sache. Was machste in der Zeit bis alles verkauft ist und du kein Rad hast? Sitzte doof rum. Und die nächste Frage ist: bekommst du etwas besseres für das Geld, das fürs Stereo noch bekommen würdest?

Ansonsten: Verbesserung ist immer gut! Evtl. muss es ja nicht direkt nen RM sein. Gibt auch günstigere, gute Alternativen.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Trust2k (10. August 2012)

Hol dir doch einen guten Rahmen und bau alles um  

da weisst ja was du hast und machst denke die wenigsten Verluste.


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. August 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ich dacht der Rahmen wäre angebrochen bzw. gerissen. Wie willst es da komplett verkaufen?
> 
> Teil für Teil verkaufen ist so ne Sache. Was machste in der Zeit bis alles verkauft ist und du kein Rad hast? Sitzte doof rum. Und die nächste Frage ist: bekommst du etwas besseres für das Geld, das fürs Stereo noch bekommen würdest?
> 
> ...



Ich lasse mir ihn ersetzen/reparieren um ihn dann zu verkaufen.

In der Zeit säße ich halt blöd rum. Ich habe alles (grob) durchgerechnet
und komme relativ genau hin. Ich habe nur bei folgenden Parts
bedenken:
-Gabel 400
-Rahmen+Innenlager+Kettenführung+Schnellspanner+Steuersatz 600

Könnt ihr sagen, ob ich komplett falsch liege, oder ob es das mit gutem
Inserat ungefähr trifft.

Rocky Mountain würde eigentlich passen. Oder Trek session.
Würde zwar nicht 1:1 rauskommen aber ok.


----------



## buschhase (10. August 2012)

Vergleich die Preise am besten einfach mit dem Bikemarkt. Evtl bekommst du bei Ebay 10 mehr.

Glaube nen Session kannste dir abschminken, außer du willst eins von 2009 und älter. Die neuen bzw. neuesten Modelle fangen wohl kaum unter 2500 an (bei einem Neupreis von knappen 4000).

Gruß
Nico


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. August 2012)

Ja. Ich habe mehrere Stereo Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und tralala gesehen, die bei ebay für
500 weggingen. Session wenn von 2009 oder älter. Oder irgendwas in der Art haupsache stabil.
Ist ja außerdem nicht gesagt, dass ich die Teile alle so gut losbekomme. Danke dir


----------



## homer.buddy (10. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Oder ich verkaufe es in einem, erhoffe mir aber viel weniger Geld.



der arme kerl tut mir jetzt schon leid der dieses freeride/downhill !?!stereobike angedreht bekommt


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. August 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> der arme kerl tut mir jetzt schon leid der dieses freeride/downhill !?!stereobike angedreht bekommt



Ist ein Allmountain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homer.buddy (10. August 2012)

ja genau das ist das problem. es ist ein allmountain. und für welche zwecke hast du es benutzt? mr. bikepark himself


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. August 2012)

Ich war nie im Park. Der Käufer brauch dir nicht Leid zu tun. Wieso auch? Er bekommt gute Preise und der Rahmen wird
ersetzt/repariert. Und ob der Vorbau oder die Federgabel mal einen Bikepark gesehen hat ist nun nicht von großem Belang.


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> -*Rahmen*+Innenlager+Kettenführung+Schnellspanner+Steuersatz 600



So wie Du schreibst ist der Rahmen "gerissen / fast gebrochen". Damit ist selbiger Schrott, also 0 EUR wert.

Rechne die NeuPreise Innenlager + KeFü + Schnellspanner + Steuersatz zusammen und ziehe 50 - 70 % ab. Das wäre dann Deine Preisbasis. Ich glaube nicht, dass da 600 EUR rauskommen.


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So wie Du schreibst ist der Rahmen "gerissen / fast gebrochen". Damit ist selbiger Schrott, also 0 EUR wert.



Da ist aber Garantie drauf. Also gehe ich zu hs und sage, die sollen
ihn reparieren/ersetzen was auch immer. Dann verticke ich ihn  (evtl.)


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. August 2012)

Die von HS haben auch Internet und sind auch MTBler. Gut möglich, dass einer von denen Deine Bikepark-/DH-Storys und Co. hier mitliest und dann wars das mit Garantie...


----------



## buschhase (10. August 2012)

Und den Rahmen erkennen die dann woran?  Daran, dass Cube und Stereo draufsteht? 

Nein, mal ehrlich Bikestar: Glaube mit deinen aktuellen finanziellen Mitteln ist kein gescheites DH-Bike drin. Bzw keines von denen, die du im Blick hast. Wenn du wirklich wechseln willst, lass deinen Rahmen erst in Ordnung bringen. Dann schau was du an Geld kriegen könntest und dann schaust du dich ein wenig nach ''Außenseiter-Modellen'' um. Evtl tut es ja auch ein Einsteiger Freerider/DH'ler oder beispielsweise ein YT. Wobei die wahrscheinlich auch außerhalb deines finanziellen Rahmens seien werden.

Und wenn du am Ende merkst, dass es finanziell einfach nicht machbar ist, musst du einfach weiter sparen und solang dein Rahmen im Bikepark schrotten.

Und dann nicht vergessen, dass zur Zeit die ganzen 13'er Modelle erscheinen. Die Preise bei Neurädern fallen demnächst noch auf Restbestände. Evtl ist das auch deine Chance.

Gruß
Nico

PS: Wieso willst du eigtl auf einma so vehement wechseln? Weil dein Rad im Allmountain-Fred ein wenig runtergemacht wurde? Weil du zweimal im Park warst? Da kannst du dir lieber bei den nächsten 2-3mal ein DH-Rad leihen für den Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKESTARR (10. August 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Die von HS haben auch Internet und sind auch MTBler. Gut möglich, dass einer von denen Deine Bikepark-/DH-Storys und Co. hier mitliest und dann wars das mit Garantie...



Ich war damit nie im Bikepark.
Doch ein Downhiller wäre evtl. drinnen. (z.b. sowas)
Mag sein, dass mein Rad da runtergemacht wurde, aber dass auch noch von einem Vollpfosten, der selbst das porn nukeproof von lipmo nicht mag.
(Das ist nicht der Grund)
Der Grund ist, dass ich theoretisch das falsche Rad habe. Mir geht es nicht um den Park, da bin ich ja eh nie , sondern eher darum,
dass ich auch hier mit dem Teil fahren möchte.


----------



## buschhase (10. August 2012)

Und auf den Strecken bei dir braucht man jetzt sofort ein DH-Rad?  Ich würd es an deiner Stelle wirklich mal ganz neutral durchrechnen und dir die ehrliche Frage stellen ob du zur Zeit mit deinem bisherigen Fahrkönnen (keine Kritik an dir) wirklich schon unbedingt ein DH-Rad brauchst. 

Danach musst du noch bedenken, dass so ein DH'ler ein komplett anderes Fahrverhalten hat als dein bisheriges Rad. Alleine deswegen solltest du schonmal eines ernsthaft Probefahren. (Z.B. die Giant(?) Leihräder in Winterberg). Nicht, dass du am Ende alles daran gesetzt hast ein DH'ler zu kaufen und am Ende merkst, dass es dir überhaupt nicht gefällt. Besonders auf heimischen Trails. Ich persönlich kenne nämlich keine Strecke in deiner Umgebung (Köln war richtig oder?) auf der man unbedingt ein DH'ler braucht.

Aber wie immer just my two cents!

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. August 2012)

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deine Meinung+Hilfe. Das hilft mir des Öfteren meine
Entscheidungen richtig zu treffen.

Ich bin schon verschiedene dhler (auch auf heimischen Trails) gefahren und komme damit
zurecht. Ist zwar nichts, wenn man wirklich beschleunigen möchte, aber sowas ist
auch am Gardasee (abhängig von der Trail Wahl) ganz sinnvoll. Außerdem hätte
ich gerne ein Rad, das etwas stabiler ist. Es ist noch längst nicht gesagt, dass ich mir 
einen dhler kaufe, aber es ist für mich eine denkbare Option. Leute, mit denen ich
öfters Fahre haben zum Teil freerider oder auch dhler.



> Ich persönlich kennen nämlich keine Strecke in deiner Umgebung, auf der man unbedingt ein DH´ler braucht.



Es ist aber bequemer und stabiler. Es gibt Strecken (auch wenn sie nicht überwiegen), auf denen ein dhler ganz sinnvoll ist.

Gruß
Bikestarr


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. August 2012)

bei so kinderthemen halt ich mich ja eigtl. raus, aber jetzt geb ich doch mal meinen senf dazu!

zu aller erstmal...ich les hier nur stabil, stabil, stabil. sorry, aber bei richtiger fahrweise bricht dir kein stereo unterm arsch weg, definitiv nicht, sofern es nicht grad an altersschwäche leidet, und da sollte deins noch nicht sein. wenn du was "stabiles" willst, kauf dir n alten hübschen kona rahmen der 5 kilo wiegt und gies ihn mit beton aus.. stabil hin oder her - daran liegts nicht. 

zu deiner preisraterei...du bekommst neue stereo rahmen für 500 euro inklusive dämpfer. das war genau der grund, warum ich meinen austauschrahmen nicht verkauft hab! du bekommst für das rad nicht das, was es wert ist, sondern lediglich eine kleine entschädigung. meine entscheidung war eindeutig..ich hab nix zu verschenken, und das tust du sobald du ihn/es verkaufst..

mal so am rande: wat macht du mit deinen bremsen, laufrädern,.. blaa? die teile liegen alle rum, bringen kein geld und sind leider nicht tauglich an einem "downhiller".

ich kann voll und ganz nachvollziehn, dass du irgend ne sänfte willst. es liegt eben doch daran mit wem man fährt und was für material der jenige vorweisen kann... wenn alle um dich rum mit nem cc rad über eure "hometrails" heizen würden, hättst morgen ein reaction..so einfach is das. ich sehs oft hier vor ort.. die ganzen "kids"..haha, ich bin ja doch schon 18 , gurken hier überall mit big bikes aufm berg rum.. ob man das braucht oder nich, spielt keine rolle. die frage ist ganz einfach: glaubst du selbst das brauchen zu müssen oder glaubst du es brauchen zu wollen? 

oke, ich glaub du willst es brauchen.. für den fall: mei, dann hilft eh nix, weil dus dir in den kopf gesetzt hast. allerdings denk dann mal über dein budget nach... joa, du kannst dir für 1600 n gebrauchtes rocky kaufen. wenn irgendwas größeres dran is, bist du halt am arsch, weil son lagerkit, schwinge, etc. bei rocky extrem preisgünstig is  wenn du aber 1600 zur verfügung hast, stellt sich mir die frage obs nicht sinn macht zu warten bis du mehr hast unds dann gscheid zu machen..

bis dahin.. nehm den neuen rahmen und fahr ihn kaputt..scheiss egal, denn "wert" isser ja eh nix. klatsch deine teile rein, kauf dir ne dickere gabel, gibts ja gebraucht stelllenweise für 400 und gut is. wirst merken, dass sone gabel viel ausmacht und ich unterschreibe dir, dass dir das rad keinerlei "chancen" nimmt, dir steht fahrmäßig alles offen... das "park-geplänkel" halt ich für überflüssig, weil ich der meinung bin, dass es wurscht is, ob ich dort nen 2 meter drop sauber lande, oder im wald einen aus 1m ohne landung verbock..

ah und: gardasee mitm downhiller? joa, wers braucht  auch hier unterschreib ich dir, dass dir ein leichteres rad ohne doppelbrücke mehr spaß macht, vorallem weils ja nit nur runter geht..  

ah und die II: wieso ich jetzt auch n neues rad hab? weil ichs kann... 5 jahre radfahren lernen aufm stereo haben mich mental soweit gebracht, dass ich nun der meinung bin einem größeren bike gerecht werden zu können. federweg verzeiht immer fehler.. die frage ist, ob das sinn macht alle fehler verziehen zu bekommen, oder erstmal "einzustecken", bis mans einigermaßen raus hat..

btw. rad eins, fertig! himmel war das ein gerödel, unglaublich was ich gefeilt, gesägt und gebohrt hab... also an dem ding is wirklich jede schraube custom und handarbeit! gscheides foto kommt natüüüürlich!





IMG_2939 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


----------



## BIKESTARR (10. August 2012)

> Gardasee mitm dhler



Nach Wahl des Trails 



> sorry, aber bei richtiger fahrweise bricht dir kein stereo unterm arsch weg, definitiv nicht, sofern es nicht grad an altersschwäche leidet, und da sollte deins noch nicht sein.



Meine ich ja auch.



> stabil, stabil



Sollte er schon sein.



> wat macht du mit deinen bremsen, laufrädern,.. blaa? die teile liegen alle rum, bringen kein geld und sind leider nicht tauglich an einem "downhiller".



Alles verkaufen außer Bremsen. Evtl. verkaufe ich das Teil auch in einem.



> sondern lediglich eine kleine Entschädigung



Kann sein, muss aber nicht sein. Es hat einer seinen gut inserierten Stereo Rahmen für 500 wegbekommen. Und wenn nicht lasse ich halt den neuen pc sausen und hole mir
stattdessen was vernünftiges.



> glaubst du selbst das brauchen zu müssen oder glaubst du es brauchen zu wollen?



Ich weiß es zu brauchen.




> es liegt eben doch daran mit wem man fährt und was für material der jenige vorweisen kann... wenn alle um dich rum mit nem cc rad über eure "hometrails" heizen würden, hättst morgen ein reaction..so einfach is das.



Es ist mir eigentlich relativ egal, welches Rad meine Mitfahrer fahren. Es war lediglich ein
Beispiel, was die anderen hier fahren (Gebietsbezogen).
Am Anfang kannte ich auch hauptsächlich ccler hier. Trotzdem wollte ich mir einen 
Freerider kaufen. Stattdessen kam das Stereo zur Welt.




> die frage ist, ob das sinn macht alle fehler verziehen zu bekommen, oder erstmal "einzustecken", bis mans einigermaßen raus hat..



Vor dem cube bin ich lakes gefahren und das verzeiht keine Fehler sondern
bestraft sie. Ist ja jedem sein Ding, aber ich werde mir die ganze Thematik nochmal 
gut überlegen.

Danke dir  Erstmal muss eh dieses blöde Schaltauge kommen 
Und dann ist noch nicht gesagt, dass ich umsteige


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Nach Wahl des Trails



ach sein wir mal ehrlich... es hat doch so gut wie niemand trails vor der tür, die man nicht mit so ziemlich allem fahren -könnte-...





BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Sollte er schon sein.



stabil ist aber kein prädikat eines rahmens mit viel hub.... das will ich damit sagen, denn ich hab das gefühl das setzt du gleich..





BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Kann sein, muss aber nicht sein. Es hat einer seinen gut inserierten Stereo Rahmen für 500 wegbekommen. Und wenn nicht lasse ich halt den neuen pc sausen und hole mir
> stattdessen was vernünftiges.



gemessen daran, dass der rahmen liste (und er ist ja dann neu) 1400 kostet, sind 500 eine beleidigung! da kannst das ding auch vorn nächsten lkw schmeissen und hast mehr davon..





BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Vor dem cube bin ich lakes gefahren und das verzeiht keine Fehler sondern
> bestraft sie.



das stereo hat jetzt auch nich die mega reserven... ich finde nur, man sollte ein rad bewusst an seine (nicht die eigenen) bringen können, bevor man sagt, das potential ausgeschöpft zu haben.. aber egal. sehr subjektiv, kommst ne runde vorbei und wir fahren zamm, sonst hat die diskussion hier eh keinen wert..




BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Danke dir  Erstmal muss eh dieses blöde Schaltauge kommen
> Und dann ist noch nicht gesagt, dass ich umsteige



ich will dich beim besten willen von nix abbringen.. ich geb dir grad ausserhalb der öffnungszeiten ein beratungsgespräch


----------



## Cortina (11. August 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ach sein wir mal ehrlich... es hat doch so gut wie niemand trails vor der tür, die man nicht mit so ziemlich allem fahren -könnte-...



Es wird Zeit dass Du mich mal besuchen kommst


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit dass Du mich mal besuchen kommst


 
 

@bikestarr - ich kenne das blöde/aufreibende Gefühl wenn man sich nicht genau sicher ist, was nun die bessere Wahl wäre! 

Nur nix überstürzen und "sachlich" abwägen.
Will sagen nicht so sehr das Gefühl/das Auge/Wunschgedanken/oder gar den Herdentrieb entscheiden lassen. 
Freunde/Wohnorte/Einsatzgebiete/Vorlieben usw. können sich ändern! Der Wunsch zu Biken bleibt!
Ein *guter Allrounder* wäre daher in meinen Augen zunächst einmal fast immer die bessere Wahl.
Erst wenn man sich dann total festgelegt hat (also z.b. totaler DH- Freak geworden ist und es auch oft genug die Woche krachen lässt) - 
würde ich so was "spezielles" kaufen. Wohlgemerkt zusätzlich zum Allrounder - da dieses Bike ja dann sehr speziell konzipiert ist.
Und ein Zweitbike für die "normalen" Ausflüge (oder im Winter) macht sich immer gut. Denn davon wirst Du auch nicht lassen könen!
Kein oder wenig Geld ist da jetzt kein wirkliches Argument - da Du für Dein derzeitiges Bike vermutlich eh nicht die Welt bekommen wirst.
Also schlaf noch mal drüber - und wie gesagt, normalerweise geht so ein Rahmen nicht einfach so drauf! 
Vielleicht hast echt Müll erwischt - die sog. Montagsproduktion.  Wie auch immer - was auch immer - mit dem nächsten Bike einfach mehr Glück!
Du wirst das schon machen!


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. August 2012)

Okay und nochmal danke  
Ich werde mir das alles nochmal ganz gut überlegen. So ein Rad kauft man
ja schließlich nicht alle Tage.

Gruß
bikestarr


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit dass Du mich mal besuchen kommst



hey schnucki  auch für die brauchst keinen 200mm bock 

mein radl is fertiiiiiiiiiig! wald! jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. August 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hey schnucki  auch für die brauchst keinen 200mm bock


DAS kommt nur drauf an wie schlecht man faehrt. 


> mein radl is fertiiiiiiiiiig! wald! jetzt!


fotos! sofort!


----------



## BIKESTARR (11. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> DAS kommt nur drauf an wie schlecht man faehrt.



Ich bin letzten Sommer auch mit einem Scott ht in riva gefahren


----------



## fatz (12. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Ich bin letzten Sommer auch mit einem Scott ht in riva gefahren



echt? durchden ganzen ort? respekt!!


----------



## Sirrah73 (12. August 2012)




----------



## BIKESTARR (12. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> echt? durchden ganzen ort? respekt!!



Stell dir vor, ich bin sogar trails damit gefahren.


----------



## fatz (12. August 2012)

ich bin platt. sachen gibt's! die jugend hat einfach keinen respekt mehr. 
einfach so mit m ht einen trail fahren


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. August 2012)

Ich kann es auch nicht fassen. Was habe ich da nur gemacht


----------



## fatz (12. August 2012)

ja ja! erst ned nachdenken und hinterher grosse kulleraugen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ich bin platt. sachen gibt's! die jugend hat einfach keinen respekt mehr.


 
 Ach hör auf - die Alten sind doch auch nicht Besser! 
http://www.bild.de/home/telegramm/h...15478948,textId=25616782,tabindex=0.bild.html

Und besser Kulleraugen als Wanderniere! 
@bikestarr - Lass Dich nicht "untergkriegen!" ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (12. August 2012)

Wahrscheinlich hat der Boost-Knopf am Rollator geklemmt - sonst hätten die die nie stellen können  Sachen gibts!


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. August 2012)

Bei alten Leuten vermutet man sowas eben nicht


----------



## barbarissima (12. August 2012)

Je oller je doller


----------



## Nikedge (12. August 2012)

hey, ich bins wieder.
habe mich jetzt für ein reaction sl entschieden und natürlich auch schon besorgt 
jetzt habe ich aber ein ,,problem´´. ich bin vorhin ein gutes stück damit gefahren, am anfang no problem, nach einer zeit ist mir aber aufgefallen das es beim tretten so komisch knackt und das auch nicht in jedem gang, trettlager defekt? beschmutzt? HILFE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. August 2012)

geh dahin wo dus her hast.. mit "es knackt" lässt sich immer so herzlich wenig anfangen 






Seite 3 von Andi 3001 auf Flickr


rollt extrem gut! bin sehr zufrieden! gabel braucht allerdings definitiv noch feintunig - die läuft momentan zu gut! vorbauposition müssmer auch mal schaun, aber im großen und ganzen, topstens!  morgen zeig i noch n paar bilder..


----------



## fatz (12. August 2012)

hab schon angst ghabt, deins haett dann rosa felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (12. August 2012)

absoluter PORNO wie die jungen Leute heute wohl zu sagen pflegen.

Sieht ja mal megageil aus.

Viel Spaß damit Andi. 

Grüße

LittleBoomer

PS: vergiß nicht frühzeitig vor dem nächsten Cube-Treffen eine Gästekarte zu beantragen


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. August 2012)

Hallo Guido,

herzlichsten Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. 
Ihr habt ja gestern schön hineingefeiert. Trotz der der Hitze.

Dann genieße mal Deinen Tag, bleibt gesund 
und mache Dir die Welt, wie sie Dir gefällt.

Viele liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## cytrax (13. August 2012)

Alles Gute zum 35er Guido 


Lass dich gscheid feiern und reich beschenken


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. August 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum 35er Guido .........



Guido - herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von der Spurin & meiner Einer! 
Gesundheit vor Allem - na gut und stets halbwegs reichlich Kohle kann ja nicht schaden,
sonst lesen wir von Dir als 91 jährigen nachher auch noch solche Geschichten......

Also dann - lass krachen - Du Mit(t)dreißiger! 

@Andi - boah, bekommt man das Ding ohne Hilfsmittel überhaupt noch kaputt? 
Ein Hammer-Teil - das Blau ist auch meine Wellenlänge, die Felgen sind wohl eher ein 
Zugeständnis an den Rahmenschriftzug. 
Ach wat - ohne grell wäre schon wieder langweilig! Zu dem Teil passt das Basta.


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. August 2012)

Hey Guido,

alles Liebe und Gute zum 24ten Geburtstag .

Jung, lass weiterhin krachen in den Trails und ich find Little Boomers Slogan gut. "Mache Dir die Welt, wie sie Dir gefällt."

Viele liebe Grüße aus dem Taunus,

Joerg und Tina


----------



## Cubedriver66 (13. August 2012)

Cubedriver66 schrieb:


> Hätte viel lieber in "Cube in Motion" gepostet, aber es mein AMS 130, Bj. 2011 ist wieder mal alles andere als "in motion"  ...zuerst die defekte Gabel nun das:
> Habe heute meinen Würfel zum Händler meines Vertrauens gebracht...mit einer gebrochenen Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite. Der Bruch ist direkt unterhalb der Schweißnaht. Einsatzgebiet waren Asphalt- und Forstautobahnen und auch mal leichte Schotterpassagen...sollte alles dem Einsatzgebiet entsprechen.
> Erwarte mindestens eure Anteilnahme... (Achtung: Ironie)
> Gruß
> Georg


 
Update:
Am Freitag bekam ich die Nachricht vom Händler meines Vertrauens, dass Cube einen neuen Hinterbau auf Garantie geschickt hat...allerdings einen 2012er, der leider wieder die "normalen" Ausfallenden besitzt. Aber ich will mal nicht meckern.  Also wieder mal  für die Würfel-Crew!


----------



## Bocacanosa (13. August 2012)

Alles, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Guido! Halt die Ohren steif und bleib gsund!


----------



## schneeerich (13. August 2012)

Was könnt ihr mir denn für eine Kettenführung empfehlen fürs 2012er Fritzz Pro?


Grüße


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Jung, lass weiterhin krachen in den Trails und ich find Little Boomers Slogan gut. "Mache Dir die Welt, wie sie Dir gefällt."
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1187047




Ich muß gestehen, den hab ich von meiner Freundin Pippi Langstrumpf.
Das copyright liegt wohl Astrid Lindgren.

Jajaj, von der Pippi kann man viel lernen 

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (13. August 2012)

Alle gute zum geburtstag..

Wir Löwen sind es ja gewohnt, von anderen gehuldigt zu werden. 

Viel Spass beim schwitzen und lasss es Dir gutgehen miz ein paar grapas..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. August 2012)

*Morgen Guido*





*Wünsche dir viele schöne Geschenke, eine tolle Birthday Party, gemäßigte Temperaturen, einen Lottogewinn und dass alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen*


----------



## Andi 3001 (13. August 2012)

Alles gute schnucki!  jetzt bist auch endlich 18 und wir könn zamm überall rein!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cortina (13. August 2012)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, so startet man doch gerne in den Tag 

Grappa hatten wir gestern Abend beim reinfeiern und heute muss ich arbeiten...jaja...ich hör sie schon die Stimmen...wird auch mal Zeit dass Du was tust 
Hier in Italien schaffen wir das ganze Jahr nix, da muss wenigstens am Geburtstag was geschafft werden 

Liebe Grüße
Guido

PS: Bärbel, Ago möchte Wissen was Sie Dir zum Abendessen machen soll


----------



## Trust2k (13. August 2012)

Hallo Guido, wünsche dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

Feier schön auf deinem Thron aus Carbon


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. August 2012)

Alles Gute und einen schönen Start in ein Gesundes, neues Bike-Lebensjahr!



@schneeerich
Ich fahre am Stereo Shaman Enduro 3-fach Chainguide und bin zufrieden.


----------



## schneeerich (13. August 2012)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> *@schneeerich
> Ich fahre am Stereo Shaman Enduro 3-fach Chainguide und bin zufrieden.*




Welchen Mount brauch ich am Fritzz ?


----------



## Hmmwv (13. August 2012)

Auch ich wünsch dir unbekannterweise alles Gute!


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...jaja...ich hör sie schon die Stimmen...



Du hörst Stimmen ... ??? Ich auch ... in meinem Kopf ... und die sagen mir: "Steh auf, fahr nach Hause und dann ab auf's Bike ... bei dem tollen Wetter"


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. August 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Du hörst Stimmen ... ??? Ich auch ... in meinem Kopf ... und die sagen mir: "Steh auf, fahr nach Hause und dann ab auf's Bike ... bei dem tollen Wetter"



 Und dann war da noch die Stimme die sagte - nimm einen Foto mit & teile die Nachmittagsfreude mit Anderen. Amen! 
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (13. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Und dann war da noch die Stimme die sagte - nimm einen Foto mit & teile die Nachmittagsfreude mit Anderen. Amen!
> Viel Spaß!



Ja, ja ... Bilder kommen noch .


----------



## barbarissima (13. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, so startet man doch gerne in den Tag
> 
> ...


 
Sag Ago, ich esse alles, was lecker ist, total gerne  Aber ich hatte das Vinschgau zum Zeitpunkt der Einladung schon wieder in Richtung Norden hinter mir gelassen 
Dafür habe ich aber heute mal stellvertretend für dich die Beine hoch gelegt


----------



## OIRAM (13. August 2012)

* GUIDO 

Die besten Geburtstagsgrüße kommen zum Schluss.

Wünsch Dir alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag,

viel Gesundheit und ein langes Leben.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## dusi__ (13. August 2012)

alles gute zum schlüpftag!


----------



## Cortina (13. August 2012)

So schön der Tag mit Euren Glückwünschen angefangen hat, so endet er auch 

Ich sage Danke und ja, meine Wünsche sind alle in Erfüllung gegangen 
Ich hoffe auch, daß auch alle Eure Wünche in Erfüllung gehen und ihr genau so zufrieden seid wie Ago und ich es sind 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## homer.buddy (14. August 2012)

Nikedge schrieb:


> jetzt habe ich aber ein ,,problem´´. ich bin vorhin ein gutes stück damit gefahren, am anfang no problem, nach einer zeit ist mir aber aufgefallen das es beim tretten so komisch knackt und das auch nicht in jedem gang, trettlager defekt? beschmutzt? HILFE!!!!!!!!



keine Panik, das ist normal bei diesen Würfel-Bikes.
Mach ma den Sattel ein Stück hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (14. August 2012)

Guido - Alles gute zum Geburtstag... verspätet.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. August 2012)

Aus dem Cube in Motion:



Turbo-s schrieb:


>


 
Zu Deinem Helm  - belüftet ist der ohne Frage mehr als Gut. 
Ich hatte da immer Angst vor & habe nur nach Helmen mit Insektenschutz gesichtet. 
Ohne würde ich mich auch nicht durch die Wespebsaison im August wagen. 
Durch die zahlreichen Apfel- und Birnenbäume an manchen Wegen ist es in der Fallobstzeit auch ganz schön "Wespenhaltig" in der Luft. 
Meine Frage - schon mal was im / unter dem Helm gehabt?
Oder wird das Risiko einfach "überschätzt"?


----------



## Turbo-s (15. August 2012)

Also ich habe den Helm zwei mal einmal für den Tourer in grau (der auf dem Bild) und einmal rot weiß für das Race Fully. Beide benutze ich seit 2006 glaube ich. Also lange und oft. Ab und zu verirrt sich ein Steinchen oben rein oder mal eine Biene (aber ganz selten) Und wenn merkt man das sofort und schüttelt den Helm mit dem Kopf und weg isses.

Also vielleicht hatte ich glück oder etliche Kilometer einfach keine Probleme!


----------



## manurie (15. August 2012)

Wespen sind ziemlich harmlos und auch nicht aggresiv, und wenn man nicht darauf allergisch reagiert, braucht man da auch keine Angst zu haben.

Ich hab den letzten Stich von einer Biene, so glaube ich 1988 gehabt, das tut mehr weh. Ne Wespe piekt nur einmal und nach einem Tag ist es vergessen. Schlimmer sind Mücken und Bremsen, das juckt fast ne Woche lang.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. August 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten - also ab und zu... das reicht mir schon!
Da werde ich "Schisser" wohl zu Ungunsten der Belüftung bei den "vernetzten" Varianten bleiben. 
Mir "reicht" schon der gefühlte Schock - wenn ich die Biester im Helm hätte.
Die muss noch nicht mal stechen. Das Turbo da so cool den Kopf schüttelt. Respekt!
Wie gesagt - danke! Und Dir Turbo natürlich weiterhin so viel Glück....

Und nur nebenbei - mein Opa hatte Bienen, d.h. ich wusste schon als Kind, das Bienen gaaanz lieb sind.
Ich wusste aber auch bald - wie weh der Stich einer solchen tut!  Ich mag sie trotzdem. 
Und Wespen sind ja mal einfach nur...... 

aus dem "in Motion":


manurie schrieb:


> Da ist ja ein Hauch von Berg...Bloss schnell hoch und Ausschau halten wo der Singletrail ist.





Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Spuri: Schöne Bilder
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Wo im Flachland ein Berg ist - gehört er leider meist zu einem N a t u r s c h u t z g e b i e t. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber wenn da jeder lang bügeln würde...im Gegensatz zu den meisten Unsinnigkeiten (siehe Hessen),
sehe ich das hier echt ein. Zu klein, zu kompakt, zu schön & mit den Adonisröschen einmalig in Europa!

http://lemmy-ffo.de/html/adonishange.html

Da bleibe ich lieber in / auf den Wiesen und genieße die Aussicht auf die Hänge einerseits und die Oderlandschaft auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Zu klein, zu kompakt, zu schön & mit den Adonisröschen einmalig in Europa!
> 
> Da bleibe ich lieber in / auf den Wiesen und genieße die Aussicht auf die Hänge einerseits und die Oderlandschaft auf der anderen Seite.



Na gut, dann werde ich meine Pläne aufgeben  am / im Adonisbikepark nen Sessellift für Downhiller aufzumachen . Schon wieder eine geniale Geschäftsidee flöten gegangen .


----------



## Bocacanosa (16. August 2012)

Wenns nicht so schwer wäre...

http://www.handwerk.de/super-koenner/tutorials/die-zentral-verriegelung-fuers-fahrrad.html


----------



## xerto (16. August 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Wenns nicht so schwer wäre...
> 
> http://www.handwerk.de/super-koenner/tutorials/die-zentral-verriegelung-fuers-fahrrad.html





ich schon nützlich


----------



## schneeerich (16. August 2012)

Welche Kettenführung würdet ihr mir für das Fritzz Pro 2012 empfehlen?

NC17 Stinger oder Bionicon? oder gibts noch was anderes brauchbares?

Welches Anschlußtyp brauche ich?


----------



## Boshard (16. August 2012)

Die hier hab ich an Meinem Fritzz Pro 2012

http://www.ebay.de/itm/TRUVATIV-SHI...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b6bcafe7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (18. August 2012)

Schei$$e is das heiß:kotz:....so, Lederhose an und ab aufn Polterabend  schönen Tag noch allen


----------



## Hmmwv (18. August 2012)

Viel Spaß auf der letzten Feier vor dem Junggesellenbegräbnis.


----------



## schneeerich (19. August 2012)

Boshard schrieb:


> Die hier hab ich an Meinem Fritzz Pro 2012
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/TRUVATIV-SHI...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b6bcafe7



Biste zufrieden?


----------



## cytrax (19. August 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Viel Spaß auf der letzten Feier vor dem Junggesellenbegräbnis.



War zum glück nicht meins


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Btw. Ich hab mir den Beitrag (der die Emotionen hoch kochen läßt) von Beuze angesehen, missverständlich ist da gar nix. Wer Beuze kennt und auch hier im Forum seine Beiträge immer wieder gelesen hat, kann seinen Beitrag gar nicht missverstehen, wenn er das nicht will. So sehe ich seinen Beitrag und sein ironisch gemeintes "öde" dazu brauche ich auch keine Smilies oder sonst irgendwas.
> Stefan


 
O.k. dann lag ich wohl vollends daneben..................aber irgendwie fällt es mir sehr schwer, das als Ironie zu erkennen! 
Missverständlich ist da gar nix .... naja. 
Ein Smiley wäre da schon nicht so verkehrt gewesen - vermeidet einfach auch solche Mißverständnisse - nicht jeder war beim Treffen oder kennt den Anderen so gut!
Zumal ja hier mit einem 2. Beitrag "nachgelegt" wurde. Ich gehe da schon eher mit Silvermoon komform....aber vielleicht lerne ich ja noch den Beuze-Humor zu erkennen?

Mein einziger Wunsch ist - Beuze hat nicht zu viele potentielle Bilderposter "abgeschreckt" mit seinen selbstgemachten Niveauanforderungen. ;-)


----------



## kubitix (19. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns hier in den letzten Woch ja auch sehr rar gemacht. Ich stelle fest, es war richtig so.

KINDERGARTEN

Btw. Ich hab mir den Beitrag (der die Emotionen hoch kochen läßt) von Beuze angesehen, missverständlich ist da gar nix. Wer Beuze kennt und auch hier im Forum seine Beiträge immer wieder gelesen hat, kann seinen Beitrag gar nicht missverstehen, wenn er das nicht will. So sehe ich seinen Beitrag und sein ironisch gemeintes "öde" dazu brauche ich auch keine Smilies oder sonst irgendwas.

Was mir auffällt ist aber, dass ein gewisser Ton der "Selbstbeweihräucherung" nicht nur hier im Forum einzug gehalten hat.

So möchte ich hier nicht mehr weiter machen, schade

Stefan


----------



## buschhase (19. August 2012)

Hier gehts ja wieder mindestens so heiß her wie draußen in der Sonne! Obs da vllt einen Zusammenhang gibt? 

So, wennsch keine echten Probleme hätte (scheiss Klausurphase), würd ich mir jetzt die Mühe machen und das ganze zurückblättern!

Gruß vom 38,3°C warmen Schreibtisch,
Nico


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist aber, dass ein gewisser Ton der "Selbstbeweihräucherung" *nicht nur hier im Forum* einzug gehalten hat.


 Wo noch? 



kubitix schrieb:


> So möchte ich hier nicht mehr weiter machen


Das möchte doch denke ich keiner von Uns. 
Etwas Toleranz vorausgesetzt - oder eben doch schon mal einen oder anderen Smiley setzen....... ;-)

@buschhase - Viel Glück & Erfolg! Bist echt nicht zu beneiden bei der Hitze!


----------



## kubitix (19. August 2012)

Gut also noch eine letzte Anmerkung zum Thema.

zum Thema Wo noch???? im real Life!

und zu einem anderen Thema meine ganz persönliche Meinung die ich hier auch schon mal zum besten gegeben habe, die sich mit Sicherheit niemand zu eigen machen muß. Für mich ist es ein Zeichen von Toleranz, Ehrlichkeit, und Respekt wenn Beiträge nicht im *nachhinein* in ihrer urspünglichen Aussage oder dem Sinne nach verändert werden.

Oder wie ist es z.B. möglich um 16:16 Uhr einen Beitrag von mir zu zitieren den ich erst um 16:34 gepostet habe? Im off über das nachdenken was man schreiben/sagen will ist doch kein Problem, hat man dann seine Meinung gesagt sollte man auch dazu stehen oder die Diskussion entsprechend fortführen wenn man sich nicht verstanden fühlt oder sich anders Ausdrücken möchte.

Warum wir/ich uns hier rar gemacht haben möchte ich neben dem oben geschrieben noch mit folgendem Begründen:

Das größer, weiter, schneller, einiger zumeist Geschlechtsgenossen geht mir seit geraumer Zeit auf den Zei......!, es ist nicht besser geworden. Ich bin der Pupertät vor Jahren entflohen und eine Midlifekrise brauch ich nicht. Ich muß zum meinem ganz persönlichen Glück auch niemandem Beweisen was für ein toller Hecht ich bin, das ich überall runterfahren und mit jedem mithalten kann. Es ist mir auch Schei......egal wer warum welches Bike fährt und was das gekostet hat, ob es ein Highend, Mittelklasse, oder Lowbudget Bike ist. Jeder so wie er kann und möchte.

Ist vielleicht ein Problem der Gesellschaft in der wir leben. Das gerade die etwas jüngeren im Beruf immer wieder Beweisen müssen wie gut sie im Vergleich zu Kollegen sind und dies oft auch in´s private mitnehmen, Schade. Ich kann nur sagen "arm dran".

Auch dies führt nach meiner Meinung zu der oft berechtigten Kritik fehlender Toleranz. Wenn ich mich überwiegend vielleicht auch unterbewußt im Konkurrenzkampf befinde bleibt gerade Toleranz auf der Strecke.

Die meisten hier im Forum wissen das du aus Frankfurt/Oder stammst und das die Gebirge da eher begrenzt sind. Ich habe auch nie deine Bilder in Konkurrenz zu Beuze´s, Bärbel´s, Nen´s, Guido´s und zum Teil auch meinen Bildern gesehen. Warum auch? Die aus meiner Sicht falsche Interpretation Beuze´s Beitrag (sollte ich falsch liegen kann mich beuze gerne korrigieren) und die Reaktion darauf hat aber ein bizzl was von Konkurrenzgehabe, nach dem Gusto, der bildet sich wohl ein was besseres zu sein. Ist das so, glaubt oder meint Beuze das wirklich so? Das hätte man sicher sinnvoller erst mal als PN geklärt bevor man gleich ein Faß auf macht. 

Wie im richtigen Leben, da sollte man, und viele mache das ja zum Glück auch noch so, erstmal unter vier Augen die Sache klären, bevor die ganze Kneipe zusammen gebrüllt wird.

So jetzt hab ich ausführlich und für viele sicher viel zu umfangreich meine Meinung zu einigen Dingen hier kund getan. Mir war es wichtig, wer es nicht lesen will kann es gerne lassen ,da bin ich sehr tolerant.

Das war es dann aber auch für mich.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (19. August 2012)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Biste zufrieden?



 Ja soweit 

  nur die Montage war net so einfach
  musste die Führung bissen bearbeiten
  aber soweit funzt die ganz gut

  Leider hab ich Trotzdem  immer noch ein Problem
  hab es abun an das die Kette
  hinten von der Kurbel mit hoch gezogen wird
  und sich den zwischen schwinge und Kurbel verkeilt 


  hat einer einen Tipp von euch was das Problem sein könnte?



Dat schaut den aus wie auf dem Foto


----------



## barbarissima (19. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Gut also noch eine letzte Anmerkung zum Thema.
> 
> zum Thema Wo noch???? im real Life!
> 
> ...


 
Das schreibst du am Schluss, wenn ich schon alles gelesen habe  

Also ich vermisse deine Beiträge  Die haben immer Spaß gemacht


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Für mich ist es ein Zeichen von Toleranz, Ehrlichkeit, und Respekt wenn Beiträge nicht im *nachhinein* in ihrer urspünglichen Aussage oder dem Sinne nach verändert werden.....


 


kubitix schrieb:


> .......meint Beuze das wirklich so? Das hätte man sicher sinnvoller erst mal als PN geklärt bevor man gleich ein Faß auf macht.
> Wie im richtigen Leben, da sollte man, und viele mache das ja zum Glück auch noch so, erstmal unter vier Augen die Sache klären, bevor die ganze Kneipe zusammen gebrüllt wird.


 
 Genau da liegt der Punkt - ich habe mich (vermutlich?) sehr zu Unrecht auf den Schlips getreten gefühlt, nachdem zunächst anfänglich an den Pferdenbildern, dann an Aussagen über Frankfurt - und nun zuletzt generell scheibar an den Beiträgen von mir "rumgemäkelt" wurde.
Das in etwa war der Inhalt des ersten Beitrages - neben dem, dass ich Beuzes Berechtigung für sein "königliches Auftreten" hier mehr als hinterfragt habe. 
Ich stehe nach wie vor dazu, dass es - wenn es Ernst gemeint gewesen wäre - nicht i.O. wäre & ihm auch so denke ich nicht nicht zugestanden hätte.
Gründungsmitglied hin, gemütlicher Kerl her. Dann lieber frei weg - mit dem seltsamen Humor kann eben nicht jeder bzw. erkennt man ihn eben nicht zwingend als solchen.

Die Erkenntnis - man hätte es erst per pn klären können und die Tatsache (auch aufgrund Deines Beitrages) dass es Beuze vermutlich so nicht gemeint haben könnte - 
liessen mich zu der Überzeugung kommen - das Ganze (da doch recht harscher Ton!) besser erst einmal wieder zu entschärfen.....zumal ich dachte, dass es bis dato kaum Beachtung hier fand! 
Sicher war auch das dann im Nachhinein gesehen auch wieder ein Fehler, den ich hoffentlich numehr hiermit geglättet habe.

Konkurenz der Bilder - habe ich auch nie so gesehen - daher ja meine Verwunderung / Verärgerung über Beuzes Aussagen bzw. die für mich bis dato unerklärlichen Stichelein. 
Vielleicht hätte da ein ein ehrliches Wort zur rechten Zeit mehr bewirkt, als die seltsamen Seitenhiebe!

Um es abzukürzen - ich hatte stets nur vor, meinen Spaß am Hobby hier zu teilen & mich darüber zu freuen - wenn die Fotos Gefallen finden. Genau so habe ich mich an jedem anderen Foto hier erfreut!
Wenn der Eindruck von Konkurenzgehabe dadurch entstanden sein sollte, dass ich aufgrund von Missinterpretation des "Beuzeschens Humors" hier "rumgebrüllt" habe - so tut es mir leid! 

Ich danke für Deinen 2. Beitrag - der mir inhaltlich definitiv nicht zu umfangreich sondern eher sehr aufschlussreich war! und mir geholfen hat - hier einiges aus der letzten Zeit überhaupt zu verstehen.
Es ist auch nicht selbstverständlich, dass man noch einmal so ausführlich Stellung bezieht. Danke für Deine ehrlichen Worte! 

Die Möglichkeit der pn sollte ich in Zukunft wohl stärker nutzen - der Talk nannte sich da dann wohl zu verführerisch "Laberfred"...
Die schneller, höher, weiter, teurer Leute haben so aber gleich mal mitgelesen......!

Sollte ich jemals einen Beitrag im Nachhinein inhaltlich ändern - grobe Rechtschreibfehler mal außen vor - lade ich Euch auf meine Kosten nach Frankfurt (Oder) ein,
und man muss die Geschichtsbücher über die letzte Hexerverbrennung neu datieren! Versprochen!



kubitix schrieb:


> Das war es dann aber auch für mich.
> Stefan


Ich hoffe doch nur zu diesem Thema - damit bin ich dann nun auch durch - und ich hoffe es findet jetzt auch generell seinen Frieden. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Herbst-/Winterkollektion an Fotos! 
Egal von wem & woher.....und wenn von Euch (Wildweibchen eingeschlossen) auch wieder welche darunter sind - würde ich mich besonders freuen! Die habe ich nämlich in sehr guter Erinnerung! 

Und nun Fred frei für das Problem von Boshard (das ich leider nicht lösen kann) - oder jedes Andere!


----------



## kubitix (20. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit der pn sollte ich in Zukunft wohl stärker nutzen


zunächst/zuerst wie du möchtest



spurhalter schrieb:


> der Talk nannte sich da dann wohl zu verführerisch "Laberfred"...


nein, hier sollte auch weiterhin alles auf den Tisch kommen, wie im richtigen Leben geht es auch mal drunter und drüber, nach einem Gewitter ist die Luft immer so angenehm klar.



spurhalter schrieb:


> Die schneller, höher, weiter, teurer Leute haben so aber gleich mal mitgelesen......!


wolle mer´s hoffe, ich befürschte awer, es werd ned helfe.

*Zäsur*

Wir stehen in den Startlöchern, ich hoffe mit den Smiley´s ist´s anschaulich, böser Kubitix

Es geht dahin:




um diesen freundlichen Terr...... äh Herren nebst Familie zu treffen.






nach ein bizzl kraxeln, schnackseln, faxseln machen, fahrn mer dann nach:






für Vino, Donna, Cantata

und zu guter letzt geht´s weiter nach:





Caldaro sulla strada del Vino!


Lago fällt leider aus, Wildweibchen hat adduktoren.

Wenn hier alle ganz lieb sind, dann postet der Papa zur Belohnung auch mal ein Foto.   Kubitix du .

Stefan

Btw. *always look on the bright side of life*


----------



## Hmmwv (20. August 2012)

Hat von eich jemand Sehnsucht nach Hitze? Würde gewitterfreie 34-38°C gegen 10-25°C und ein AMS 130 tauschen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> ... nach einem Gewitter ist die Luft immer so angenehm klar....




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1193215 


kubitix schrieb:


> ... um diesen freundlichen Terr...... äh Herren nebst Familie zu treffen.
> 
> 
> ..


 
Den G**** nebst Familie bitte unbedingt grüßen.....
Ich beneide Euch - das ist wirklich ein ganz netter Herr, der in einer ganz netten Landschaft lebt...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1193214


kubitix schrieb:


> ... Lago fällt leider aus, Wildweibchen hat adduktoren.


 Aber hilft nicht gerade da etwas "Bewegung"? Wie auch immer - gute Besserung! Das kann weh tun...

Viel Spaß in Eurer lustigen Runde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2012)

> Wenn der Eindruck von Konkurenzgehabe dadurch entstanden sein sollte, dass ich aufgrund von Missinterpretation des "Beuzeschens Humors" hier "rumgebrüllt" habe - so tut es mir leid!


Das ist nun mal Beuzes unverwechselbare Art, die Welt zu umarmen  (Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, es war mal wieder richtig was los hier )

Und um nun auch die letzten Wolken aus diesem Fred zu vertreiben, hier ein fröhlicher kleiner Gutelaunemacher 





 
Und dem Kubi viel Spaß bei Guido und Ago und der Susanne gute Besserung


----------



## kubitix (20. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Und dem Kubi viel Spaß bei Guido und Ago und der Susanne gute Besserung



Danke, auch an Spuri, die Wünsche sind angekommen.

Aber nicht das hier jemand was falsch versteht, das "wilde Weibchen" kommt selbstverständlich mit! Sie soll mit ihrer Adduktorenzerrung nur nicht so extreme Steigungen fahren, also max 10%, da sind am Kalterer See mehr Möglichkeiten. Ausserdem soll sie viel schwimmen, der Lago ist im August/September auch recht warm, aber Lago Caldaro ist halt mehr die Bade-wanne.

Und sie ist ja nicht unser einziger Patient, nee nee mir geht´s gut. Guido ebenfalls, auch wenn das Foto anderes vermuten läßt.

Stefan


----------



## xerto (20. August 2012)

Euch viel Spass in Bella Italia,

Gruss an Guido und Ago.

Und besonders gute besserungswünsche an Wildweibchen 

lasst es krachen mit mobil und bergen.


----------



## barbarissima (20. August 2012)

Guido sieht irgendwie aus, als hätte ihn die Schweinegrippe ereilt 
Wenn Wildweibchen auch dabei ist, dann ihr natürlich auch jede Menge Spaß 
Und vergiss deine Kamra nicht  Jetzt wo alle wieder gut miteinander sind könntest du ja auch mal wieder ein Foto einstellen


----------



## mzaskar (20. August 2012)

Ampopo Kettenführung, ich bin mit meiner Bionicon Chainguide super happy 

@Barbarissima: jetzt tun mir die Backen weh 

@ Guido, so ganz nachträglich noch alles Gute für das neue Lebensjahr

@ Andi, coole Kiste


----------



## OIRAM (20. August 2012)

*Auch aus NRW beste Genesungswünsche fürs Wildweibchen.

Schön das die dicke Luft gewichen ist... 

Immerhin, auch wenn wir in unterschiedliche Richtungen fahren, sitzten wir doch alle auf dem gleichen Gefährt...





oder, obwohl wir alle auf dem gleichen Gefährt sitzen, fahren wir manchmal in unterschiedliche Richtungen...

So ist das im Leben und das ist auch gut so...

Der Guido würd verrückt werden wenn wir alle auf einmal da sind... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Immerhin, auch wenn wir in unterschiedliche Richtungen fahren, sitzten wir doch alle auf dem gleichen GefÃ¤hrt...oder, obwohl wir alle auf dem gleichen GefÃ¤hrt sitzen, fahren wir manchmal in unterschiedliche Richtungen...









Das hat ja hÃ¶chst komplexe philosophische ZÃ¼ge - und dazu auch noch jede Menge an Lebensweisheit. 
Den sollten wir uns merken fÃ¼r das noch in Angriff zu nehmende Projekt "Cube Calender 2013"  ...
Da kÃ¶nnte dann auch das Foto vom Kubitix aus dem "in Motion" seinen Platz finden.... Also das Zweite..

@guido - fÃ¼r ein Zechprellerei-Outfit ist die MÃ¼tze zu auffÃ¤llig! So erwischen sie Dich bei der nÃ¤chsten Tour.....zahl lieber die 3,50 â¬


----------



## Silvermoon (20. August 2012)

Möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch noch einmal über die Geschichte mit den Bildern im Cube in Motion-Thread äußern, zumal ich diese Diskussion auch in Gang brachte.
Vielleicht bin ich noch nicht so lange dabei, um gewisse Arten von Humor deuten zu können. Mich hatte beuzes Aussage sehr verärgert und irritiert. Klar, hätte ich per PN nachhaken können, aber im ersten Moment fiel mir das auch nicht ein, was ich aber in Zukunft tun werde. Es geht mir hier nicht um Konkurrenzkampf, aber darum, dass jeder das Recht haben sollte seine Touren-Bilder zu posten - egal aus welcher Gegend er ist oder für ihn wichtig erscheint. 
Wenn beuzes "Kritik" seine Art von Humor ist und er dies eher darauf bezog andere zu necken, dann habe ich dies sicherlich NICHT verstanden und FALSCH interpretiert. Das tut mir dann auch leid, dass ich hier so in die Presche gesprungen bin und die "kritisierten" Bilder/Regionen verteidigt und eine Diskussion angezettelt habe. 
Dennoch würde ich dies jederzeit wieder tun  

@beuze

Entschuldigung für meine wohl nicht angebrachte Äußerung hinsichtlich deines Kommentars über "öde" Landschaftsaufnahmen, wenn diese letztendlich nicht so gemeint waren wie sie bei mir ankamen. Verstehe diese Art von Humor leider nicht, aber werde es mir hinter die Ohren schreiben, dass du es nicht so meinst wie du es schreibst! 
Und das nächste Mal gibts dann ne PN, wenn ich wieder mal was nicht ganz verstanden habe.... egal, an wen....


----------



## Cortina (20. August 2012)

Danke Stefan 

Mario, da kennst Du mich noch zu schlecht, wenns in meiner Bude zu voll wird dreh ich mich um und hau ab, dann müsst ihr selbst klarkommen 

Bärbel, hier in Italien sehen alle so aus  (was auch die Aussage von Spuri entkräftigt) die kannst Du gar nicht mehr voneinander unterscheiden 
Selbst Asterix und Obelix habens schon erkannt: "Die spinnen die Römer !"

Für den Rest bin ich recht relaxed, gehe ab Freitag mit Stefan kraxln, Susanne und Ago legen wir flach.....unter die Markise des WoMos wo sie sich gegenseiteig ihre Invalidenstorrys erzählen können und sich kurrieren können 

Bilder posten ist nicht, weil ich die letzten Touren im Hochalpinen "Bike-illegalen Gelände" gemacht habe und einem anderen Fred wegen einer ähnlichen Sache gerade damit so meine Problemchen habe.

So und jetzt schwing ich mich bei angenehm frischen 38 Grad aufs Bike und fahr ne Spuri Tour  am Sile entlang nach Treviso einen Spritz trinken (oder auch zwei, drei, vier.....)

Bilder.....besser nicht....ist kein Cube drauf und alles flach und ich möchte Beuzes Nerven nicht überstrappazieren 

Grüße
Guido

PS:....sicher ist sicher:


----------



## kubitix (20. August 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Es geht mir hier nicht um Konkurrenzkampf, aber darum, dass jeder das Recht haben sollte seine Touren-Bilder zu posten - egal aus welcher Gegend er ist oder für ihn wichtig erscheint.



Hallo Silvermoon,

glaube mir jeder hat das Recht hier Bilder zu posten, dass hat auch glaube ich niemand in Frage gestellt. In Beuze´s Beitrag liegt neben der Ironie aber auch eine Mahnung.

Ich will es mal aus meiner Sicht darstellen.

Ich fahre gerne MTB und ich fotografiere gerne und viel. Zum ersteren gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Immer wiederkehrende Bilder auf denen lediglich MTB´s und ihre Anbauteile zu sehen sind finde ich inhaltsleer. Diese Diskussion hatten wir seinerzeit beim erzwungenen Wechsel vom "Zeigt her" in den  "Motion" -Fred. Dass wärmen wir besser nicht mehr auf.

Aber beim fotografieren sollte sich der Fotograf immer die Frage stellen "Was möchte ich mit dem Bild mitteilen". Muß ich eine Aufnahme dem Betrachter erst erläutern taugt sie nix (ausser geographische oder bezeichnende Erklärungen). Genauso ist es wenn es kein wirkliches Hauptmotiv gibt, diese Aufnahmen sind ebenfalls inhaltsleer. Natürlich kann ich auch "nur" eine Landschaft darstellen, dazu reicht in der Regel aber eine maximal zwei Aufnahmen. Leere Wege ins nichts, jede Menge Felder, Hügel, oder auch Berge werden für den Betrachter auf Dauer mühsam.

Spuri hat hier tolle Bilderserien mit wirklich guten Beschreibungen zu geographischen und historischen Gegebenheiten gezeigt, die immer wieder Interessant und amüsant, also unterhaltsam waren. Aber, stell dir vor ich bringe hier die xte Aufnahme vom Trail zum Rodenstein, oder dem Weg zum Kaiserturm, oder wie mein Bike irgendwo angelehnt rumsteht. Nicht falsch verstehen, das hat nix mit der eine darf das der andere nicht zu tun. Versucht mit den Bilder, ruhig auch mit kurzen Kommentaren, eine Geschichte zu erzählen, stellt euch vor ihr sitzt zusammen am Tisch und schaut die Bilder gemeinsam an, da wird auch drüber "gesprochen", ist hier halt noch schwieriger zu vermitteln.

Gegenbeispiel, der so viel "geliebte" DIA - Abend, hunderte Aufnahmen vom Strand, einer Kirche, noch einer Kirche, einem Hund, achja und die Kirche mit dem Hund davor etc etc etc.

Beuze´s Beitrag war und ist sicher nicht nur ironisch gemeint und mit seinem Humor hat das recht wenig zu tun. Er nimmt sich aber auch sicher nicht das Recht raus zu bestimmen wer oder wer was posten darf.

Aber, er mahnt, ruft zur Ordnung, legt den Finger in die "Wunde", kritisiert, er ist der "Bilderpolizist" WIR haben das so gewollt.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (20. August 2012)

Super kubitix 

klar und sachlich dargestellt..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...hier in Italien sehen alle so aus  (was auch die Aussage von Spuri entkräftigt) die kannst Du gar nicht mehr voneinander unterscheiden....


 



Cortina schrieb:


> ...So und jetzt schwing ich mich bei angenehm frischen 38 Grad aufs Bike und fahr ne Spuri Tour


Dann nimm Dich in Acht vor dem 

 
Das haben wir augenblicklich draußen - aber ich glaube es ist gut so!
Und erinnere mich daran den Begriff "Spuri Tour" morgen gesetzlich schützen zu lassen....



Cortina schrieb:


> ...
> PS:....sicher ist sicher:


Wer soll Dich denn jetzt bitte noch Ernst nehmen? 

PS: Habt eine schöne Zeit.  Und das die Problemchen schnell erledigt sind.
 aktuell auch noch Hagel in Nussgröße




Ich ziehe einfach das Rollo runter - dann ist der Hagel weg!


----------



## cubehanzz (20. August 2012)

Hey ihr Cube Fahrer ...

Bei mir ist die Wippe am Cube hanzz gebrochen weil das Bike an nem Baum amgelehnt war und dann auf ne wiese gefallen ist. 
Ist das jemanden von euch schon mal so ergangen??

Greezz kai


----------



## buschhase (20. August 2012)

Hast du das Bike aus der vollen Fahrt an den Baum ''angelehnt''? ^^

Gruß
Nico


----------



## kubitix (20. August 2012)

Hallo Kai,

waren zwischen dem Baum und der Wiese 600 Meter? Höhenmeter?

Irgendwie sitze ich gerade auf dem Schlauch.

Stefan


----------



## beuze1 (20. August 2012)

@cubehanzz

*Und vor allem, wo bleiben die Foto's von der ganzen Aktion.*



@kubitix
*danke..*


----------



## kubitix (20. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Bilder.....besser nicht....ist kein Cube drauf und alles flach und ich möchte Beuzes Nerven nicht überstrappazieren



Schnucki du willst doch nur nicht das jemand den wunderschönen Gepäckträger und die Fahrradtaschen sieht die du zwischenzeitlich am Marin montiert hast.

Ausserdem hast du Angst vor den dann sicher aufkommenden Diskussionen und Ratschlägen, wie: "Mach doch noch Schutzbleche und einen Ständer dran".

Achja und der Spritzz wieder mal nur der Vorwand für Panini.

Tschau a presto il mio amico.


----------



## cubehanzz (20. August 2012)

Habs ganz normal an Baum gelehnt und dann Mus des vorgerollt sein und nach links auf Ne Wiese .... 
Leider noch am Handy Macher gibt's n Bild ^^ 
Ich bin echt sprachlos wenn mir des beim downhillen passiert wäre ?!


----------



## homer.buddy (20. August 2012)

der beuze alda rastaman. am morgen ein...und der Tag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (20. August 2012)

ich bin auch sprachlos


----------



## Silvermoon (20. August 2012)

@ kubitix

Nach deiner sachlichen und klaren Darstellung habe ich das jetzt auch irgendwie verstanden.

Bin eben noch nicht so lange hier mit dabei, um dies - so wie du es mir klar und sachlich vermittelt hast - zu sehen und zu verstehen, und das es hier einen sogenannten "Bilderpolizist" gibt -ok - akzeptiere ich somit auch.
Ich lasse mich gerne mit guten und klaren Argumenten vom Gegenteil überzeugen und werde, da spreche ich erst einmal von mir, mir in Zukunft auch mal mehr Gedanken um die Bildgestaltung und die Message machen, die ich damit vermitteln möchte.... Das hab ich jetzt nicht ironisch gemeint 

Danke das wir darüber "gesprochen" haben....


----------



## homer.buddy (20. August 2012)

cubehanzz schrieb:


> Habs ganz normal an Baum gelehnt und dann Mus des vorgerollt sein und nach links auf Ne Wiese ....



sicher das des kein plastikhannez war


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. August 2012)

cubehanzz schrieb:


> Hey ihr Cube Fahrer ...Bei mir ist die Wippe am Cube hanzz gebrochen weil das Bike an nem Baum amgelehnt war...


 
 Hätte Dir heute auch hier passieren können....
Wir sind durch - irgendwie - zzt. überall tatütata usw.
Bin dann auch mal raus!
Resultat - der Nussbaum vor dem Fenster ist ca. 1 Meter kürzer...die Straßen....ach seht selbst:








....und alternativ joggen ist heute auch eher schlecht:




Ich hoffe Guido & Ihr hattet besseres Wetter 



beuze1 schrieb:


> @kubitix *danke..*


 Ja - das ist das Mindeste! Wer weiss, ob Du es uns so gut rüber gebracht hättest... Äh - ich gehe lieber noch mal....im Keller gucken..ich glaube ich habe Licht angelassen...


----------



## kubitix (20. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Äh - ich gehe lieber noch mal....im Keller gucken..ich glaube ich habe Licht angelassen...



Pass aber auf, wenn das Wasser bis zum Schalter reicht gibt´s schwarze Finger.

Stefan


----------



## andi_tool (20. August 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Hat von eich jemand Sehnsucht nach Hitze? Würde gewitterfreie 34-38°C gegen 10-25°C und ein AMS 130 tauschen.



ähm - ich kann DIch verstehen. Ich war heute 2 1/4 Stunden unterwegs und das war schon sehr grenzwertig....

Ich freue mich darauf, daß es morgen etwas kühler wird. Leider wird's wohl ziemlich schwül werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (20. August 2012)

Ich war im Büro kurz davor mein Shirt in Wasser zu tauchen und nass herumzulaufen.


----------



## andi_tool (20. August 2012)

aber Du hast auch schonmal den Mahner gespielt (positiv gesehen).

Ich kann mich erinnern, wie im Reaction-Thread sich zwei immer gezofft haben und Du gemahnt hast. 

Ich selber halte mich aus solchem Zoff eigentlich immer heraus. Das hat nichts mit Ja-Sager und A...kriecher zu tun. Aber ich habe im täglichen Leben genug Stress und Jäger und muß mir das in Foren nicht antun.



Silvermoon schrieb:


> @ kubitix
> 
> Nach deiner sachlichen und klaren Darstellung habe ich das jetzt auch irgendwie verstanden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cortina (20. August 2012)

Spuri sieht ja wild aus bei Euch 
Bei uns hat es seit *MAI* nicht mehr geregnet, was würden wir darum geben 

Stefan...Angst...na ja, seit dem Tubus und Ortlieb am Marin Einzug gehalten haben muß ich häufiger an meinen Chemielehrer denken.
Überzeugter Grünen Wähler Passat 32b Kombi Fahrer (in rot und nur bei Wolkenbruch!!!) ansonsten unterwegs mit CityBike und Ortlieb Taschen (natürlich auch in rot und mit Atomkraft nein Danke Aufkleber).
Ja, ein wenig alt fühle ich mich deshalb schon 

Die Schutzbleche krieg ich nicht montiert, hab Kati ne PN geschieben ob sie mir hilft  und mit Ständer fahr ich nicht Hart(d)tail 

Zum Thema Bilder, hier im Talk kann gepostet werden was gefällt, es wird keiner gezwungen es zu lesen oder zu kommentieren.

Im Motion Fred, da stimme ich Stefan zu, es müssen keine 30 Bilder von ner 10km Tour sein und man sollte sich auch mal Gedanken machen bevor man auf den Auslöser drückt.

Ansonsten egal ob flach oder steil, Bilder find ich immer geil


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri sieht ja wild aus bei Euch...


Und für heute Abend ist ein noch schlimmeres Unwetter mit Orkanböhen / Hagel angesagt...
Dabei hat es den halben Baumbestand gestern schon zerlegt....
Ich kaufe mir einen Bunker.... 



Cortina schrieb:


> Ansonsten egal ob flach oder steil, Bilder find ich immer geil


Der kleine Poet - Du bist ja so was von Vielseitig. 

10km Tour - wer macht denn so was....freiwillig......

Ach ja - Schutzbleche.......im Sinne Deines ehemaligen Chemie-Lehrers würde ich Dir solche empfehlen:
http://www.scheunenfun.de/images/schutzbleche/holz-schutzbleche/schutzbleche-aus-holz.jpg

Man weiß ja nie, vielleicht trifft man sich ja noch mal.....uns Du kannst damit einiges wieder Gut machen.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




PS: Kettenschutz nicht vergessen ...


----------



## Friecke (21. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> man sollte sich auch mal Gedanken machen bevor man auf den Auslöser drückt.


 
Manchen würde es auch gut zu Gesicht stehen, sich diese Gedanken zu machen, wenn sie ihre Tastatur bedienen. OK, ich werd sicherlich nicht jünger, aber manche Beiträge versteh ich einfach nicht mehr


> Leider noch am Handy Macher gibt's n Bild ^^


 
Ich lese hier ja auch schon recht lange mit und poste selbst eher selten, weil ich leider nicht so oft zum Fahren komme. Ich erfreue mich aber immer wieder an den Aufnahmen und den Geschichten der anderen aktiven Radler.

Wenn mich irgendetwas nicht interessiert, hab ich da dieses tolle Rädchen an meiner Maus, was die ungeliebten Einträge schnell verschwinden lässt

Sollte sich das Verhältnis zwischen sehenswert / interessant und langweilig irgendwann umkehren, werde ich mir eine andere Beschäftigung für meine Mittagspause suchen.

Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag,
Frank


----------



## LaCarolina (21. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri sieht ja wild aus bei Euch
> Bei uns hat es seit *MAI* nicht mehr geregnet, was würden wir darum geben
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen 

Ich lechze auch nach Regen, Spuri schick mal was rüber, kannst doch nicht immer alles nur für Dich behalten


----------



## beuze1 (21. August 2012)

homer.buddy schrieb:


> der beuze alda rastaman. am morgen ein...und der Tag...





Asko schrieb:


> ich bin auch sprachlos



*Ja ja, so ein kräftiges Donnerwetter von Zeit zu Zeit lässt einen danach wieder viel besser Durchatmen und die Luft ist wieder klarer.*




Friecke schrieb:


> Sollte sich das Verhältnis zwischen sehenswert / interessant und langweilig irgendwann umkehren, werde ich mir eine andere Beschäftigung für meine Mittagspause suchen.



*Das sollte ich zu verhindern wissen, auch wenn ich dafür wieder prügel bekomm.
*
.


----------



## akisu (21. August 2012)

ich sollt ja hier rüber und so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo akisu,
> 
> Grundsätzlich bin ich ja bei dir, aber im Zeitalter der  Digitalfotografie hat die Qualität der Aufnahmen insgesamt leider  nachgelassen. Das ist schade den Fotografie ist ein faszinierendes Hobby  und verdient m.E. öfter mal ein bizzl mehr "Kopf".



ich glaube nicht dass du bei mir bist. kann dich hier nirgends sehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich sehe das etwas anders. dank preiswerter kameras und handies  fotografieren viel mehr leute als früher und halten auch mehr fest. das  da nicht jedes bild super toll ist ist normal. aber jede(r) hat nun mal  andere ansprüche und daher finde es keineswegs schlimm, wenn da mal  verwackelte bilder dabei sind oder spuri gerade wieder eine seite  alleine vollpostet. der spuri braucht nun mal etwas mehr platz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ist ja nicht so das ich mir jedes foto angucken muss.  ich hab ja nen scollrad (hab extra ne maus mit "endlos scrollen" gekauft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). mach ich bei bärbel auch immer, sonst bin würde ich den ganzen tag am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





und das hier ist nun mal ein mtb forum und kein foto forum. daher sehe  ich keineswegs eine hohe messlatte bei fotos. ich finds schön wenn sie  viele daran beteiligen.



kubitix schrieb:


> und zum Thema Regeln, der Threadstart, auch wenn es schon eine Weile her ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hier steht nichts davon dass man nur 5 bilder pro beitrag posten soll  oder das man keine verwackelten bilder hochladen darf. ich denke mal es  ist nicht ohne grund so allgemein geschrieben.

der punkt ist der dass es nur wenige bzw einen(?) stört und der großteil  der leute sich an den fotos erfreut. mich stört die kritik mehr als ein  paar langweilige/schlechte/wasauchimmer fotos. denn die führt eher dazu  das einige gar nichts mehr posten und wir ein paar bereichungen weniger  haben. und das finde ich schade. ich bin selbst noch nicht sehr lange  hier, aber ich lese gerne mit. und die leute die hier posten verleihen  diesem bereich ihren ganz eigenen charakter. das ist wie ein baum der  einfach dahin wächst wo er gerade lust hat. ich mag bäume 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wenn es um den anspruch hochwertiger fotos geht kann ja gern jemand einen thread dafür aufmachen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. August 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> ...oder spuri gerade wieder eine seite
> alleine vollpostet....


 ..wenn sich eben kaum mehr jemand am Fotos posten beteiligen wollte..  Ich lass Euch doch gern den Platz...frei.....



akisu schrieb:


> ...der spuri braucht nun mal etwas mehr platz.....


 Hey, fang jetzt nicht auch noch an, meinen Fahrstil hier öffentlich zu kritsieren...


Die Message war doch eher:
Lasst uns wieder mehr interessante Motive in den "Cube in Motion" einstellen....
so das man wieder mit (Vor)Freude und etwas Neugier und/oder Spannung  den Motion-Fred verfolgen kann.
Also ist doch auch Jeder aufgerufen - sich gern daran zu beteiligen!

Und bezieh doch nicht zwingend schlechte Fotos auf die Art der Kamera.
Der Mensch hinter der Kamera macht die guten oder schlechten Fotos,
indem er den hier letztlich zu sehenden Ausschnitt bestimmt. 
Auch Handys machen heutzutage schon ganz brauchbare Fotos!



Der Denkanstoss lautete da wohl eher:
Genau da (Motiv) sollte sich einfach jeder ein klein wenig Gedanken machen. Es gibt doch auch so viel Schönes....zu sehen.
Also her mit der Vielfalt - her mit den Bildern.....ich denke nun haben es auch Alle gelesen und können Kubitix folgen (abgewandelt/verkürzt)


kubitix schrieb:


> ...Ausserdem finde ich wir sollten die Diskussion hier nun endgültig beenden..


Oder den Beitrag 6727 (Cube Talk) von Kubitix dann doch noch mal lesen! 
Für mich ist es jedenfalls jetzt durch - ich habe heute auch noch jede Menge Arbeit zu verrichten. LaCarolina & Guido wollen...


Das macht sich nicht von Alleine!


----------



## kubitix (21. August 2012)

Hallo akisu,

also auf ein neues, ich versuch´s nochmal.

1. Das mit Threadstart bezog sich auf deine Argumentation das es hier keine Regeln gibt. Es gibt sie. Zugegeben sie sind nicht eng gefasst, das war aber auch nie gewünscht.

2. Spuri postet keine Seiten voll, das macht manchmal der Sepi, der braucht auch mehr Platz, deshalb umgeht er auch die Speicherplatzbeschränkung hier im Forum.

3. Richtig, das ist ein MTB- Forum, aber, der Motion Fred ist der Bilder - Fred basta. Es gibt einen gewissen Qualitätsanspruch, der Beuze wacht darüber, das ist so gewollt und wird nicht angezweifelt.

oder um es 4. vielleicht noch ein letztes mal deutlich aus meiner Sicht zu sagen.

Sieh dir bitte das Datum an zu dem der Fred eröffnet wurde, gleich das mit deinem Registrierungsdatum ab und dann versuche dich erstmal in die Sache einzulesen. Ein kleiner Tip das beginnt weit vor dem Motion Fred, im "Zeigt her eure Cube´s" Fred.

Es ist eben nicht so dass beuze sich den Job des "Bilderpolizisten" angeeignet, erschaffen, oder sonstwie erworben hat. Übrigens Spuri hatte den auch mal und war froh als er ihn wieder an beuze abgeben konnte.

Genauso wie du das recht hast klarzustellen das es dir egal ist welche Qualität die Bilder haben, ist es anderen Nutzern erlaubt das anders zu sehen und auch kund zu tun, MTB Forum oder nicht.

Ach und noch was, ich bin mir sehr sicher dass einige der user die hier schon länger Bilder posten alles andere wollen als wiedermal einen neuen Fred aufzumachen. Diese Diskussion haben wir hinter uns, ich hab´s glaube ich gestern irgendwo angedeutet.

Also, du magst mit Bildern oberflächlich umgehen, OK, mit der "Historie" hier im Forum ganz besonders im Motion - Fred oder hier im Talk - Fred solltest du es vielleicht nicht tun, das erklärt nämlich einiges.

Stefan

PS: Smiley´s habe ich wissentlich wollend vermieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (21. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ich habe heute auch noch jede Menge Arbeit zu verrichten. LaCarolina & Guido wollen...
> 
> 
> Das macht sich nicht von Alleine!


wenn du schon dabei bist, koenntest du auf dem weg zum guido hier auch noch ein bissl?
es ist einfach schweinewarm hier und kein bissl gewitter in sicht.


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2012)

Kaputt


----------



## Bocacanosa (21. August 2012)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was es ist, aber kaputt ist immer Mist!


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2012)

War mal ein Schulterblatt


----------



## Bocacanosa (21. August 2012)

Ui! Was ist passiert? Baum?

Gute Besserung und wenig Schmerz wünsch ich.


----------



## akisu (21. August 2012)

@kubitix
ich wollt gar keine neue diskussion starten. daher in kurz:

1. jap
2. da war nen smilie. spuri postet einfach recht oft was und der name ist kurz und ich kann ihn mir merken.
3. bilder thread ok. das mit beuze ist leider auf den ersten blick nicht ersichtlich. manchmal ist es von vorteil gewisse dinge irgendwo festzuhalten. zb im ersten post.
wenn man das mit beuze's tätigkeit nicht weiß und ihn nicht kennt liest sich das manchmal recht negativ. das hat man eben auch an einigen reaktionen gelesen.

4. ich hab die smilies nicht weggelassen, weil ich gewisse nicht nicht ernst gemeint habe. wie zb das mit dem neuen thread.

ich gehe auch keineswegs oberflächlich mit fotos um. meine fotoausrüstung ist ähnlich teuer wie mein cube. nur mein anspruch an andere bilder ist hier nicht so hoch.

@spuri grüße aus frankfurt nach frankfurt 





bzw spuri machst du einen regentanz? mit fotos? oder besser ein video!

so und nun mach ich endlich feierabend und fahre kein rad mehr


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2012)

Blöd gelaufen  der schwierige Teil war eigentlich schon durch. Vorderrad weggerutscht, dann hat es das Bike an einem Felsen aufgestellt und mich hat es abgeworfen. Leider war es kein flauschiger Waldboden sondetrn schweizer Alpengranit und der war härter als meine Schulter. 
Am Freitag werde ich wohl wieder zusammengedübelt


----------



## kubitix (21. August 2012)

Mann Stefan was für eine Sch......, dabei solltest du es doch besser wissen, du bist doch da zuhause.

Auch der Alpengranit ist halt "Swissmade"

Gute Besserung auch von Wildweibchen

Stefan


----------



## mtb-ikirsch (21. August 2012)

Gute Besserung und das bald wieder die Trails unter Deinen Stollen krachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (21. August 2012)

*@ mzaskar

Da wünsch ich dem Handwerker mal gutes gelingen, dass Du bald wieder auf dem Bike sitzt.

Und Dir eine halbwegs schmerzfreie Zeit, bis zur OP.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## cytrax (21. August 2012)

Gute Besserung Stefan  and a fast Recovery


----------



## fatz (21. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Blöd gelaufen  der schwierige Teil war eigentlich schon durch. Vorderrad weggerutscht, ....


bis daher kenn ich die story irgendwie 
alles gute!!! und dass du schnell wieder fit wirst.


----------



## mzaskar (21. August 2012)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen, guten Wünsche 

Da geht es mir gleich schon viel besser 

Der Chefarzt im Hospital klang jedenfalls sehr positiv. Nach dem Motto, Freitag OP, Dienstag heim, Montag wieder arbeiten 

Auf der anderen Seite sagte er aber auch: "so einen Bruch sieht man nicht häufig." Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja noch auf die Agenda beim nächsten Chirurgenkongress


----------



## Hmmwv (21. August 2012)

Bei der aktuellen Hitze und dem niedrigen Wasserstand auf der Donau spielt sogar da Schiffsverkehr verrückt. Am Samstag machte ich am Nachmittag nur eine Kurzrunde und was entdecke ich da bei da Donau. 2 Schubverbände haben einfach 2 Lastkähne verankert.






Ein Blick Richtung Flussabwärts ließ einen möglicherweise gestrandeten Transportwal zum Vorschein kommen.






Also nix wie hin, quer über den fast trockenen Flussboden rüber auf die Insel. Geht übrigens mit dem neuen LRS besser als erwartet. Die Kontrolle ergab eine grillende und Pin-Pong spielende Schiffsmannschaft auf der Insel inklusive den Kindern.






Sonntags wollten wir dann in der Hitze wiederanziehe Zillenfahren auf dem Nebenarm. Leider schlug auch da der niedrige Wasserstand zu und wir kamen keine 200m weit.






Den Schleppversuch haben wir dann doch aufgeben,  einfach zu anstrengend.






Mir war ja bekannt das nicht weit aufwärts von der Stelle noch größere Hindernisse kommen.

Ich hoffe die Bilder stören niemanden und es ist halbwegs interessant.


----------



## Hmmwv (21. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganzen, guten Wünsche
> 
> Da geht es mir gleich schon viel besser
> 
> ...


Gute Besserung und möge da Fleischer gute Arbeit leisten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (21. August 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> @spuri grüße aus frankfurt nach frankfurt



Halleluja .. ich dachte gerade du hättest mein Bild gepostet...
Ich suche es mal raus und poste es auch hier .. ist sich ziemlich ähnlich auf den ersten Blick ^^


----------



## Cortina (22. August 2012)

Stefan, gute Besserung von Ago und mir 

Ich hab ihr das Bild gezeigt und sie hat gleich erkannt was es ist, das Kompliment von ihr für die "saubere Arbeit" gebe ich jetzt mal ganz vorsichtig weiter 

Du sollst mal ein Bild schicken nach der OP, sie will mal sehen wie sie das "Loch" geflickt bekommen.

Hoffentlich hast Du nicht allzugroße Schmerzen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> wenn du schon dabei bist, koenntest du auf dem weg zum guido hier auch noch ein bissl?..es ist einfach schweinewarm hier und kein bissl gewitter in sicht.





Hmmwv schrieb:


> Bei der aktuellen Hitze und dem niedrigen Wasserstand auf der
> Donau spielt sogar da Schiffsverkehr verrückt.








 Ich mache mich auf den Weg - das dauert dann aber alles noch 1-2 Tage länger.
Aber spätestens pünktlich zum Wochenende habt Ihr Alle Euer Nass .... 
Aber wehe ich höre dann wieder Beschwerden...
Zum Regentanz komme ich leider dadurch zeitlich nicht...



akisu schrieb:


> @spuri grüße aus frankfurt nach frankfurt


 Meine Fresse - was ist das Bild / der Gruß schön... 
Gefällt mir total - bei uns ist im Winter auch ein Haus bunt beleuchtet - neben der Konzerthalle.....
sieht man nur, wenn man über die Stadtbrücke aus Richtung Polen zurück kommt!
Mal sehen - wenn es wieder so weit ist - revanchiere ich mich evtl.  

@uni560 - ja, lege Deines mal ruhig noch nach! 
@Hmmwv - interessante Story & hier auch genau Richtig!

Und letztlich noch freundliche Genesungsgrüsse an Alle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So ich muss wieder - so viel Regen will meisterlich koordiniert werden! 
*Am Telefon - "Ja Petrus - ab Freitag, spätestens Samstag auch da unten, ja Petrus - ruhig so 70 Liter pro Q-Meter......."*


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. August 2012)

@mzaskar: Gute Besserung und viel Glück für eine schnelle unkomplizierte Heilung

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## dusi__ (22. August 2012)

einfach die knochenstücke zermörsern, mit semiperablen membranen an den knochen befestigen und der natur den lauf lassen... so zum. die stark gekürzte form 

alles gute und das du bald wieder auf den drahtesel kommst.


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...... sie will mal sehen wie sie das "Loch" geflickt bekommen.



Ich auch 



> Hoffentlich hast Du nicht allzugroße Schmerzen




Schmerz geht eigentlich erstaunlich gut .... ok, 3mal am Tag Dafalgan und Irfen tun bestimmt ihriges dazu


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2012)

Frankfurt habe ich auch im Angebot


----------



## xerto (22. August 2012)

welches Frankfurt ist das?

Oder oder Main?

Gute Besserung


----------



## mzaskar (22. August 2012)

main


----------



## Hmmwv (22. August 2012)

Spuri schickst du uns den Regen oder kommst du Sonne tanken?

http://www.wetter.at/wetter/oesterreich/wien/prognose/wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. August 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> welches Frankfurt ist das?Oder oder Main?


Main(s) ist es nicht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da sieht es zzt. eher noch so aus:
http://www.moz.de/galerie/uebersicht/g3/150293http://www.moz.de/galerie/uebersicht/g3/150293



mzaskar schrieb:


> Frankfurt habe ich auch im Angebot








 Auch nicht schlecht -  obwohl ich das "Bunte" im 1. Foto gerade so schön fand!
Aber trotzdem keine üble Aufnahme. 
Aber langsam bekomme ich ein schlechtes Gewissen 
- gibt doch auch noch so viele andere schöne Städte, Gemeinden, Regionen....und Themen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's talk about it! 

@hmmwv - warte nur ab! Versprochen ist versprochen - der Regen geht zu denen, die darum gebeten haben!


----------



## Friecke (22. August 2012)

Stefan,
alles Gute für die OP und mögen die Knochenhandwerker ihren Job verstehen.
Ich war ja nie so gut im puzzeln, aber ich muß das ja auch nicht wieder zusammen
setzen.
Na dann mal baldige Genesung.

Schöne Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Hmmwv (22. August 2012)

Bin eh ab morgen im Arbeitsurlaub (Erntezeit).


----------



## LaCarolina (22. August 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @hmmwv - warte nur ab! Versprochen ist versprochen - der Regen geht zu denen, die darum gebeten haben!



 

Heute sind es hier "nur" 35 Grad, aber bei einer Luftfeuchtigkeit von 89 %.

Morgen gibts eine Nachtrunde in die Berge, wenn meine Bilder nicht verwackeln oder "öde" werden, wag ich mich mal wagen ein paar zu posten.

@mzaskar: gute Besserung, wenn Du arbeiten gehen darfst, darfst Du auch biken


----------



## Hmmwv (22. August 2012)

Ich wollte keinen, nur Abkühlung. Sonst muss ich Biken gehen statt Traktor fahren.


----------



## mzaskar (23. August 2012)

@ cortina und Ago

Das Loch ist wohl keins, lediglich dünner Knochen der auf dem CT nicht richtig dargestellt wird. 
Morgen wird gehandwerkelt 
Der Cheffe wird lediglich das Schulterblatt wieder zusammenschieben, was links übersteht muss nach rechts und oben geschoben werden und mit einer Titanplatte stabilisieren. 

sollte es ein Bildchen geben werde ich es posten, quasi ein vorher, nachher Bild.


----------



## Vincy (24. August 2012)

*Cube Eurobike Trailer zum neuen Stereo 2013*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ycSoloSjbc"]CUBE Bikes 2012 - Stereo Super HPC - Official Trailer EUROBIKE 2012 Mountainbike mtb test 4k video      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Cortina (24. August 2012)

Stefan, dann ist ja OK, sah nämlich schon ganz schön wild aus 
Dann drücken wir Dir die Daumen für die OP 

Alles Gute
Guido


----------



## dusi__ (24. August 2012)

auf den ersten blick ist das stereo ja ganz nett geworden. aber aufn zweiten blick fehlt wieder ne iscg und andere anbauteile (klemmungen für teleskop sattelstützen etc.)

dann doch lieber ein giant reign . sehen sich ja jetzt sehr ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2012)

So wieder Zusammen genagelt melde mich später alles gut soweit

Bilder gibt es später


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2012)

Zimmer mit Aussicht


----------



## buschhase (24. August 2012)

Welcher See isn das?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. August 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Welcher See isn das?


 
Der "Schwester de Tee kumm`See" ..... 
Alles Gute!
Und immerhin Zimmer mit Aussicht .... auf schnelle Genesung!


----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2012)

Zürichsee


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. August 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> So wieder Zusammen genagelt.....alles gut soweit Bilder gibt es später


 
Ich hoffe doch, Du hast Dein I-P** mitgenommen..? 
Zur Feier des Tages würde ich Dir noch schnell mal eine App senden.
Also die ist für Dich, die Leute im Nachbarzimmer, die Ärzte, die Krankenpfleger, den Hausmeister....den Besuch, dessen Besuch usw. usw. 



http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=6a8Eimr-fm0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (24. August 2012)

2xTitan


----------



## Hmmwv (24. August 2012)

Haben sie dir da 2 Stücke einer Fahrradkette eingebaut? 

Mein Analog ist die nächste Zeit arbeitslos. Die Tourenkarakteristik hat sie verändert in einen erhöhten Erdbodenanteil mit viel Staub, Geschwindigkeiten zwischen 3 und 40km/h und einer Radanzahl von 10.
Der Wasserverbrauch, die Müdigkeitssteigerung blieben gleich, Dauer der Touren von 4-12 Std. mit kurzen Pausen sind am Plan.





Dönerhuttaxi





Den Job am Anhänger kann und will ich nicht machen. Meine Stauballergie würde das nicht zulassen.


----------



## Cortina (24. August 2012)

Während die einen arbeiten liegt unsereins auf 2300m unterhalb der drei Zinnen im Caddy unter dem Sternenhimmen im 1000 Sterne Hotel.

Stefan, scheint ja ganz gut gelaufen zu sein 
Gute Besserung von den drei Zinnen


----------



## Andi 3001 (24. August 2012)

pass auf dass ich dich nicht nächtens irgendwann heimsuch und mich für die ganze chillerei deinerseits im namen aller räch


----------



## kubitix (25. August 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mich für die ganze chillerei deinerseits im namen aller räch



Hallo Andi,

damit sich die Sache auch wirklich lohnt lege ich mal nach. Zwei Aufnahmen die Guido heute gemacht hat, auch wenn ich nicht der Urheber bin lade ich sie trotzdem mal hoch. Sie sind ja mit meiner Ausrüstung gemacht worden, nachdem Guido sich bereit erklärt hat die mehr als 3KG mit sich rum zu schleppen.









Eine superg..... Tour. Auf´s Wildweibchen bin ich so stolz, dass sie, obwohl nicht ganz schwindelfrei die Tour mitgegangen ist. Auf Guido der sie "überzeugt" hat mitzugehen, auf Charly der sie "bewacht und betreut hat" und auf mich, der einfach nur ein bizzl Angst um sie gehabt hat.

Stefan


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. August 2012)

habt ihr fein gemacht  .... trotzdem schweine ihr schnuckis


----------



## barbarissima (25. August 2012)

Jau, Andi hat recht  Gerade habe ich mich über die Bilder im Motion-Fred beruhigt und jetzt bringst du hier die nächsten Hämmer  Der Guido soll die 3 kg morgen ruhig auch noch mal mitschleppen und ein paar Schnappschüsse schießen. Die sind echt nett anzuschauen 

Und noch eine Extraportion Respekt für Wildweibchen    Ich bin selber nicht ganz schwindelfrei und weiß, wie man sich da manchmal so fühlt


----------



## cytrax (25. August 2012)

Apropos schwindelfrei. Ich liebe Camping


----------



## kubitix (26. August 2012)

Moinsen,

Bärbel dann kannst du nachvollziehen welchen inneren Schweinehund Wildweibchen da überwunden hat. Es ist übrigens nicht so wie es auf der Aufnahme scheint. Das Geröllfeld geht nicht in das Band über, am Ende des Hanges ist ein Tunnel durch den man kriecht und tritt dann auf die Galerie hinaus, da geht es sofort senkrecht runter. Ich glaube, ist man nicht schwindelfrei werden die Knie da ganz schön weich.

Aber Respekt das war ja erst der Anfang, und für Susanne der Test ob es überhaupt weiter geht. Hätte sie an der Stelle schon Stop gesagt wären wir zum Kaffeetrinken umgekehrt.

So ein Wildweibchen gibt aber nicht so schnell auf.




Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2012)

Da kann ich gerade nicht mithalten 

Daher Konserve vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2012)

Zumindest kannst du demnächst wieder mit einem Hammer bewaffnet mit der Seilbahn hochfahren und dem Findling eins verpassen, der dir die Schulter eingebracht hat  
Und wenn du ein bisschen übst kriegst du auch ein paar ordentliche Fotos mit links hin


----------



## mzaskar (26. August 2012)

Ich werde ihm eins überbraten


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2012)

.


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (26. August 2012)

@Kubitix: Wahnsinnsfoto  Bitte mehr!


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2012)

Getackert


----------



## xerto (27. August 2012)

sieht aus, als einer mit nem nobby nic drüber gebrettert ist..



nimm dir ne auszeit und gute besserung..


----------



## barbarissima (27. August 2012)

Als sie noch mit Nadel und Faden gearbeitet haben, sah es irgendwie nicht ganz so extrem aus  Das muss doch pieksen


----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2012)

Beim rausmachen bestimmt


----------



## Friecke (27. August 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


>


 
Das Hintergrundgeräusch kommt von einer "Hope Nabe", oder?

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (27. August 2012)

Home sweet home


----------



## sepalot (27. August 2012)

Hi @ all 

Ich hab meinen Namen paar mal im Bilder-Dingens (CiM) gehört ?!

Nein ich hab mich nicht abgeseilt. Seit ich Anfang Juli beim Freeride Festival in Saalbach-Hinterglemm (NEIN, die über 300 Bilder allein vom Airstrike müsst ihr euch nicht und eurem I-Net-Provider antun ) war hab ich mehr oder weniger ein bisschen den Überblick bei meinen Bildern verloren . Ja und weil man dann doch weiter fährt und dann kommt immer mehr hinzu und dank Urlaub lässt man dann das Bilder fürs Netz vorbereitens ein und schon hat man, wie jetzt einen Haufen ab zu arbeiten .

Dann war noch viel Arbeit, doofes Wetter, auch mal keine Lust und Urlaub, bei dem man schon mal relaxt am Wasser war .






Also Fahren war ich schon ...





... aber auch mal MTB-fremd, ab und zu mal das Rennrad ausprobiert (nur zum Training - ihr könnt es mir nicht anrechnen, ist nicht meins , nur geliehen und dass es wieder ein CUBE ist, das ist diesmal echt ein Zufall ).





Aber auch das Fritzz ist bewegt worden.





Nur das Hanzz wurde etwas vernachlässigt. Gelobe aber Besserung .


So nach und nach werde ich dann mal die Sachen posten .


Und an dieser Stelle - da waren doch echt schöne Bilder in letzter Zeit dabei  (wenn auch etwas viel bla bla bla und unnötiges bla bla bla dabei war) und natürlich gute Besserung an die, die zur Zeit aussetzen müssen.


CIAO!


----------



## barbarissima (28. August 2012)

Das Fritzz haste aber hübsch rausgeputzt  Orange steht ihm wirklich prima


----------



## kubitix (28. August 2012)

So Bärbel,

du weißt ja ich bin ein ganz braver, deshalb gibt´s jetzt nochmal Berge.

Die vermutlich am meisten fotografierten Gipfel in den Dolomiten:
Tre Cime di Lavaredo




Gestern bei absolutem Kaiserwetter rauf zum Paternkofel




Auf dem Gipfel,




 und Cortina ist auch ein ganz braver. Hat er doch 97KG rauf geschleppt. Wie von dir verlangt, meine Ausrüstung um die Bilder zu  machen. Naja und mich wollte er ja unbedingt "mitschleppen".

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (28. August 2012)

*... und morgen gibt es keine Bilder, weil Guido seinen akuten Bandscheibenvorfall auskurieren muss  *
*...Aber die Fotos waren´s wert *


----------



## barbarissima (28. August 2012)

*Für mzaskar, bis die Schulter wieder gut ist *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (28. August 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *... und morgen gibt es keine Bilder*



aus den Bergen!

Tschüß Dolomiten




Morgen gibt´s Bilder vom Strand und wenn hier alle schön brav sind auch wieder mit Bike´s.

Stefan


----------



## Turbo-s (28. August 2012)

Hallo,

mal Themawechsel, unsere Kumpel Feierabendrunden werden zunehmend dunkler und die kleinen Markierungs-LED's von KNOG sind zwar sau hell zum gesehen werden, doch nicht wirklich top auf dem Feldweg.

Wir wollen nur gelegentlich eine Nachttour machen und daher sind wir so im 30-50 Euro Bereich gelandet, mehr eigentlich nicht, wenn's mehr kostet gehen wir wieder nachts Joggen... 

Das hier habe ich nach kurzen suchen gefunden. Ach ja, und wir haben kein Diebstahlproblem, das Bike wird nur zum biken benutzt.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/MacTronic-Fahrradbeleuchtung-BPM-170-Lumen/dp/B003TP4FVS/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1346169078&sr=1-1"]MacTronic LED Fahrradbeleuchtung BPM 170 Lumen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Meinungen?

Ach ja un wie gesagt ich weiß dass es für mehr Geld viel besseres gibt, hier geht es aber um die gelegentlich spätere Feierabendrunde.


----------



## OIRAM (28. August 2012)

*@ Turbo-s

Bei AMAZON, kann man doch recht unkompliziert die Wahre zurückschicken, wenn man nicht zufrieden ist.

Alternativ ist da auch die B&M IXON IQ zu empfehlen, die hat auch noch ne Zulassung für den Straßenverkehr, falls Du wie ich auch ein paar Km im öffentlichen zurücklegen mußt.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Turbo-s (28. August 2012)

@OIRAM  


Danke für das Feedback, STVO ist eher nicht relevant da wir nur in Ausnahmefällen auf öffentlichen Strassen fahren. Hauptsächlich Feld und Waldwege. Schönen Abend noch. Wir werden wohl die MacTronik mal probieren.


----------



## fatz (28. August 2012)

ich wuerd lieber mal bei dealextreme.com schauen. da kriegst fuer das geld schon einen ganz netten
brenner. hab selber seit fast 2 jahren eine und find das geraet immer noch hammer. auch wenn ich 
damals noch 70eu  dafuer abgedrueckt hab. nachteil ist halt, das die lieferung aus hongkong schon mal 4 
wochen dauern kann. dafuer kriegst halt richtig licht. die lampen haben auch eine ganze menge hier.
den passenden steckeradapter nicht vergessen.


----------



## franzam (28. August 2012)

Probiers mal hier:
http://dx.com/c/us-eu-au-warehouse-...t-shipment-western-europe-address-only-100002

Ab und zu hams das Zeug auch in England liegen


----------



## fatz (29. August 2012)

oder so. allerdings ist die http://dx.com/p/ssc-p7-3-mode-900-lumen-led-headlamp-bike-light-set-4-18650-844050947 in gb grad ausverkauft.

ah ja, weil ich's vergessen hab: bei bestellungen ausserhalb der eu darauf achten, dass der warenwert unter 150eu
ist, sonst kommen auf die 19% einfuhrsteuer noch ein paar % zoll drauf.


----------



## Cortina (29. August 2012)

Stefan, hast die OP gut überstanden?
Sieht ja ganz wild aus 
Ich kann Dich aber beruhigen, beim rausmachen spürst Du gar nichts.
Die gehen nicht durch die Naht durch, das ist ja das gute 

Bärbel, die Bandscheiben waren nicht das Problem 
War eher ne Kopfsache die dem Stefan einreden wollte "Du kommst hier nicht hoch " aber als alter Guide(o) klappt das schon 

Heute gehts mit dem Bike an den Strand um den...räusper, räusper...Geburtstag von Susanne zu feiern 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## xerto (29. August 2012)

Hallo Liebe Susanne,

alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Mehr wie 25 kann es ja noch nicht sein 













Witze über das momentane Sternzeichen spare ich mir 


Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen und entspannten Tag mit Deinen "Mitbadern". Lass Dich von denen doch gut verwöhnen.

und grüße aus südhessen an alle


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. August 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Wir wollen nur *gelegentlich* eine Nachttour machen und daher sind wir so im 30-50 Euro Bereich gelandet, *mehr eigentlich nicht,*
> MacTronic LED Fahrradbeleuchtung BPM 170 Lumen: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



 Auf jeden Fall ist die "Version" mit den Batterien/Akkus bei gelegentlichen Ausfahrten bzw. 
auf Dauer (also Folgekosten) in meinen Augen besser. Das Problem bei den meisten "Hammerscheinwerfern" ist für mich immer gewesen, das nach einer kurzen Ausfahrt (Feierabend Runde) der Akku meist noch nicht ganz leer war - aber nach längerer Liegezeit hatte ich immer das blöde "Laden/Nichtladen-Reicht der Noch Gefühl"
Das sind die AA oder AAA Versionen in meinen Augen einfach besser - 
davon kann man immer eine Hand voll mitnehmen - und so keine "bösen Überraschungen" erleben, 
Und 170 Lumen ist doch schon was für den Preis. 
Und als Tschenlampe beim zelten, angeln, joggen usw. taugt es ganz nebenbei auch noch!
Jetzt muss nur noch der "Lichtkegel" ausreichend gleichmäßig hell  für's biken sein - 
aber wenn Du zurückschicken kannst.....schlag erst mal zu! 

Geburtstagswünschen schließe ich mich immer gerne an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (29. August 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> oder so. allerdings ist die http://dx.com/p/ssc-p7-3-mode-900-lumen-led-headlamp-bike-light-set-4-18650-844050947 in gb grad ausverkauft.
> 
> ah ja, weil ich's vergessen hab: bei bestellungen ausserhalb der eu darauf achten, dass der warenwert unter 150eu
> ist, sonst kommen auf die 19% einfuhrsteuer noch ein paar % zoll drauf.


Auf dem deutschen ebay aus Hong Kong:

Sind das die Dinger?

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=SSC+P7+&_sacat=0


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. August 2012)

Ja, sind die gleichen. Einfuhrsteuer ist allerdings ab 22â¬ Warenwert fÃ¤llig: http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zoelle/Zollbefreiungen/Aussertarifliche-Zollbefreiung/Sendungen-mit-geringem-Wert/sendungen-mit-geringem-wert_node.html

Aber selbst dann sind die Lampen noch sehr preiswert. Falls nicht dabei am Besten gleich ein VerlÃ¤ngerungskabel (zwischen Akku und Lampe) und eine Helmhalterung bestellen.

GrÃ¼Ãe NaitsirhC


----------



## mzaskar (29. August 2012)

Lass dich verwöhnen


----------



## Hmmwv (29. August 2012)

Alles Gute, feierts brav.


----------



## cytrax (29. August 2012)

Alles Gute Susanne


----------



## barbarissima (29. August 2012)

*Liebe Susanne 

*

*Veels geluk met jou verjaarsdag 

*
*Buon Compleanno 

*
*Palju onne sunnipaevaks 

*
*Joyeux Anniversaire 

*
*Gratulerer med dagen 

*
*Feliz Aniversario 

*
*Fortuna dies natalis 

*
*Hartelijk gefeliciteerd 

*
*Dogum günün kutlu olsun 

*
*S dniom razhdjenia 

*
*Boldog szuletesnapot 

*
*Tsenund shnorhavor 

*
*Vill Gleck fir daei Geburtsdaag 

*
*Parabens e muitas felicidades 

*
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 

*

*Wünsche dir einen wunderschönen Tag, eine tolle Party und dass alle deine Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen 

*


----------



## kubitix (29. August 2012)

Heute gab´s für Wildweibchen ein schlimmes Erwachen. Burzeltag, Glückwünsche und dann:





naja, wir sind halt in It........., nein die Italiener sind ganz liebe, gastfreundliche, und für jeden Spaß zu begeisternde Gastgeber.

Nach dem Spaß kommt bekanntlich die Arbeit,
Burzeltag ist keine gültige Ausrede.




Sie hat es prima hingekriegt, ööhhhh da stimmt doch noch was nicht.
Guido hilf mal bitte.




und dann noch Probefahrt, von Spritzz über Spritzz nach Prossecco und Spritzz




Stefan


----------



## akisu (29. August 2012)

ich weiß zwar nicht wer susanne ist, aber auch von mir alles gute und so


----------



## OIRAM (29. August 2012)

*Susanne ist die nette Bikerin, mit dem schicken, neuen LRS, über Deiner Nachricht.

Auch von mir alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag.

Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. August 2012)

Zu der Entscheidung für *diesen* LRS muss ich natürlich noch mal einen Extraglückwunsch aussprechen


----------



## Bocacanosa (29. August 2012)

Besser spät als nie:

Auch ich wünsch Dir alles Liebe & Gute zum Geburtstag!


Bis bald im Wald; oder auf nen Kaffee!


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. August 2012)

Hallo Susanne,

beinahe hätte ich versäumt Dir zum Geburtstag zu gratulieren.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Liebe und Gute und vorallem alles was Du Dir wünscht.

Liebe Grüße 

LittleBoomer


----------



## WildWeibchen (30. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

lieber spät als nie, vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, ich habe mich darüber sehr gefreut. Allerdings konnte ich gestern Abend nicht mehr reagieren, war wohl auf unserer Tour der ein oder andere Spritzzossecco zuviel. 

@Bärbel, deine uneingeschränkt positive Meinung zu *diesem* LRS kann ich nur ausdrücklich bestätigen.

Susanne


----------



## jan84 (30. August 2012)

Wenn auch Cube-frei, Video von zwei Kollegen, absolut sehenswert:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23205

grüße,
Jan


----------



## cytrax (30. August 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Wenn auch Cube-frei, Video von zwei Kollegen, absolut sehenswert:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23205
> 
> ...



Sehr geil gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (30. August 2012)

@OIRAM
hab ich nach dem absenden dann auch gesehen. war minimal ungünstiges timing


----------



## Boshard (30. August 2012)

Moin Leutz 

such für mein Fritzz neue LRS 
Was meint ihr?
DT Swiss EX 1750 oder Mavic Crossmax SX 

Welche sind besser\Robuster und machen weniger Ärger


----------



## jan84 (31. August 2012)

Was darfs kosten? Würde keinen von beiden nehmen (Mavic weil Systemlaufradsatz und bei älteren Crossmax mal probleme mit Freilauf & lagern gehabt; die DT wegen den relativ schmalen felgen. DT wären ne Option wenn se sehr günstig wären). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mzaskar (31. August 2012)

DTSWISS fahre die schon seit fast 3 Jahren ohne Probleme


----------



## Boshard (31. August 2012)

jan84 schrieb:


> Was darfs kosten? Würde keinen von beiden nehmen (Mavic weil Systemlaufradsatz und bei älteren Crossmax mal probleme mit Freilauf & lagern gehabt; die DT wegen den relativ schmalen felgen. DT wären ne Option wenn se sehr günstig wären).
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



650 sind noch zuverkraften das würden die DT-Swiss kosten


----------



## dusi__ (31. August 2012)

Hope Pro II Evo - NoTubes ZTR Flow wÃ¤re da meine Empfehlung.

Um die 400â¬ - 450â¬. mehr als gut die teile! 


Bei Bike Components gut zu bekommen.


----------



## fatz (31. August 2012)

die hopes waeren jetzt auch meine empfehlung gewesen. gibt's die eigentlich schon mit der flox-ex?
noch n paar mm breiter waer eine feine sache


----------



## Hmmwv (31. August 2012)

Oder im Bikemarkt vom Runterfahrer (steckt Speer LaufrÃ¤der dahinter) um 350â¬.
Fahre sie seit knapp einem Monat am Analog.


----------



## Boshard (31. August 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> Hope Pro II Evo - NoTubes ZTR Flow wäre da meine Empfehlung.
> 
> Um die 400 - 450. mehr als gut die teile!
> 
> ...



Guter Vorschlag 
nur ich hab keinen Plan wie ich LRS selber baue
und nen zentrierständer hab ich auch net.


----------



## Boshard (31. August 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...-Evo---Mavic-EX-721-Disc-6-Loch-Laufrad-.html
was mit denen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (31. August 2012)

die sind schon zusammen geschustert du musst nur noch angebenw as für achs aufnahmen du brauchst (hinten X12 ist klar).


----------



## Boshard (31. August 2012)

Alles Klar 

sind die Mavic Felgen besser als die NoTubes ZTR Flow?


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2012)




----------



## marco_m (1. September 2012)

Weiss jemand von wem der Song auf der Cube Webseite ist? Gefällt !!

https://vimeo.com/48304733

Gruss Marco


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (1. September 2012)

Tim McMorris - We're Going Up
Sehr schöner Song, wie ich finde. 

Hab ihn mit dem Songtext bei Google finden können.


----------



## JayDee1982 (1. September 2012)

Netter Titel, was mir persÃ¶nlich grade sehr gut gefÃ¤llt sind diese beiden Lieder:

Neon Hitch ft. Liam Horne - Am I Dreamingï»¿ (Easy Does Itï»¿ Remix)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPAr2cSUcFw&feature=related"]Amazing Freeride Forest      - YouTube[/nomedia]



und das zweite Lied ist das hier:


TenPenny Joke - NEVER ENOUGH 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4AjCjYfR-Y"]Augsburg Video - Never enough (Imagefilm)      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## marco_m (1. September 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Tim McMorris - We're Going Up
> Sehr schöner Song, wie ich finde.
> 
> Hab ihn mit dem Songtext bei Google finden können.


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2012)

....und an den Videos gibt es auch nix zu mäkeln 
Das Cubevideo von Marcos Link hat für meinen Geschmack einen wesentlich höheren "Must-Have"-Effekt als das von der Eurobike.


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2012)

finde aber das die Preise mittlerweile ein recht hohes Niveau erreicht haben ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2012)

Naja, von denen weiß man ja noch nichts, wenn man den Film anschaut


----------



## mzaskar (1. September 2012)

aber im Bericht ist die Preisliste angehängt  


und da ich ja durchaus mit einem 29" liebäugele war ich ein wenig enttäuscht von den Preisen .... aber andere sind auch nicht billiger  

das Stereo sieht mal klasse aus  passt aber nicht so ganz in mein Anforderungsprofil .....


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. September 2012)

Cube verändert sich auch grundlegend! und das ins positive... aus eigener erfahrung würd ich sagen, dass in den kommenden jahren definitiv immer mehr leute bereit sein werden mehr für "nur" ein cube auf den tisch zu legen; drum bin ich auch mal gespannt ob die stereo sache gut geht, denke aber schon! die range is einfach ne andere in zukufnt... bisher lief cube größtenteils im 400 bis 2000 euro bereich und alles darüber wurd dann von "hochwertigeren" marken abgedeckt.. wird denke ich nicht so bleiben!


----------



## cytrax (1. September 2012)

Bobby Root, einfach ne coole Socke


----------



## mzaskar (2. September 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Cube verändert sich auch grundlegend! und das ins positive... aus eigener erfahrung würd ich sagen, dass in den kommenden jahren definitiv immer mehr leute bereit sein werden mehr für "nur" ein cube auf den tisch zu legen; drum bin ich auch mal gespannt ob die stereo sache gut geht, denke aber schon! die range is einfach ne andere in zukufnt... bisher lief cube größtenteils im 400 bis 2000 euro bereich und alles darüber wurd dann von "hochwertigeren" marken abgedeckt.. wird denke ich nicht so bleiben!



Es hat definitiv einige Interessante Bikes dabei, die ich mir mal anschauen werde (AMS und Reaction in 29"). Dazu passend gibt es noch etwas von Scott in 29" und das neue Helius TB in 26". Wobei natürlich der Rahmen vom Helius soviel kostet wie das AMS 120  (soviel zum Thema Preis  )

Ich hoffe mal das es Cube schafft ihre immer wieder auftretenden Lieferengpässe in den Griff zu bekommen. In der hochpreisigen Regionen wird die Luft da definitiv dünner ...
Auch die Händler werden, in Sachen Qualität der Beratung und Qualität der Werkstatt, gefordert sein. 

Aber die Bikes sehen mal wieder durch die Bank Klasse aus und irgendwie hat es mir dieses angetan


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. September 2012)

> Aber die Bikes sehen mal wieder durch die Bank Klasse aus und irgendwie hat es mir dieses angetan



Mir gefallen die Bikes dieses Jahr eher weniger. Aber genau "dieses eine" hat mir auf Anhieb auch gefallen! Leider ist der Preis mit 2600 Euro recht heftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (4. September 2012)

Hallo mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen,

nach tollen Tagen in den Dolomiten ist das Wetter im Moment suboptimal. Biken macht nicht wirklich Spaß, also wieder kraxeln, gut geht auch nicht so richtig und in der Halle wollen wir ja nun auch nicht den ganzen Tag verbringen.




Also ein bizzl laufen




wenigstens dass ein oder andere Motiv entschädigt.




Ab morgen soll das Wetter wieder besser werden, hoffentlich, dann gibt´s auch wieder Bike´s, biken und Bilder.

Stefan


----------



## beuze1 (4. September 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> *nach tollen Tagen in*



*Friedrichshafen war ich meiner ersten Olympischen Medaille schon ganz nahe. *:





Großartig Sabine!

.


----------



## Gummischwain (5. September 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Cube verändert sich auch grundlegend! und *das ins positive*...


 
Hmmm...

Über das Design, Einsatz von Plaste und größere LR kann man ja beliebig streiten. Trends wird's immer geben. 
Klar, wenn ich immer mehr Federweg will und dann auch noch gleichzeitig die LR größer mache, ist logisch, dass da bei Einsatz von Alu irgendwann der Platz eng wird. Da bleibt dann nur noch Plaste. Aber der hohe "Einstiegspreis" (3500!!!  glaube ich) wird mMn zumindest was das Stereo betrifft viele abschrecken. Schade, den bisher war (finde ich zumindest) das PL-Verhältnis des Stereo top! 
Wer jetzt ein solides AM-bike mit 150mm FW will (das auch bezahlbar ist) wird zum AMS greifen müssen oder wahrsl. eher die Marke wechseln.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. September 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> ....Stereo top!
> Wer jetzt ein solides AM-bike mit 150mm FW will (das auch bezahlbar ist) wird zum AMS greifen müssen oder wahrsl. eher die Marke wechseln.


 
 Wer sich in ein Stereo verguckt hatte - wird auch aus meiner Sicht wirklich eher weniger das AMS nehmen...ich fürchte daher, auch mit dem zweiten Teil Deiner Aussage liegst Du Richtig. 

@Beuze
Du warst wirklich nahe dran mit Deiner schwarzen Aktentasche (in welcher die Medaille ganz sicher verschwinden sollte) - verdammter Fotograf!


----------



## Asko (5. September 2012)

Wir waren am Wochenende in Leogang den Downhillern zuschaun, hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Mein Kumpel hat auch ein paar ganz ordentlich Bilder gemacht, hab mal ein paar rausgesucht


----------



## dusi__ (5. September 2012)

"guck mal papi ohne hände! "

"guck mal papi ...ohne zähne"


----------



## Schempi (6. September 2012)

Auch nochmal kurze Tech Ãberlegung / Frage:

So sehr ich mein Fully die letzten zwei Saisons zu lieben gelernt hab - allein schon, weil ich mit ihm beim Thema Trail gerade Monat fÃ¼r Monat kleine Erfolgserlebnisse hatte -  hÃ¤tte ich gern noch nen ordentliches CC Hardtail fÃ¼r lÃ¤ngere Touren und das ein oder andere lokale MTB Festival. 

Das 29" Reaction GTC SL bin ich heuer schon mal bei Rabe Probe gefahren - sie hattens aber leider nur noch als 21 Zoll und das war mir genau nen Tacken zu groÃ. 

Ich hÃ¤tte gerade noch die MÃ¶glichkeit die Pro Ausstattung gÃ¼nstig Ã¼bers Netz in 19" zu bestellen. Die Reba statt der Sid wÃ¼rd mich nicht groÃartig stÃ¶ren, die billigeren Schaltparts wÃ¼rd ich wahrscheinlich bis zum VerschleiÃ fahren und dann upgraden. 

Sinnvollster Punkt zur AufrÃ¼stung beim Ã¼brigen Budget scheint mir dann das Laufrad zu sein, oder? (Serie verbaut sind Shimano Deore XT Disc HB-M785 Naben, RFR ZX24 29 Felge mit DT Swiss Industry 2.0). Stellt sich die Frage: Kann man mit 600 â¬ ne spÃ¼rbare Verbesserung an der Stelle erzielen? Die letzten Jahre hab ich mich nur mit All Mountain und 26" auseinandergesetzt, jetzt fehlt mir da gerade etwas der Vergleichswert


----------



## fatz (6. September 2012)

Schempi schrieb:


> Kann man mit 600 â¬ ne spÃ¼rbare Verbesserung an der Stelle erzielen?


ja. schau dir mal die hope pro3 laufraeder mit der notubes crest an. die wiegen als 26"er unter
1500g. 29" weiss ich grad nicht. sowas fass ich ned an. preis sollte <500eu sein.


----------



## FR-Sniper (6. September 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Wer sich in ein Stereo verguckt hatte - wird auch aus meiner Sicht wirklich eher weniger das AMS nehmen...



wenn ich ein AMS 150 zu dem Preis von meinem Stereo (gebraucht und nur der Rahmen!!!) gefunden hätte, wäre es bei mir sicher kein Stereo geworden!
das AMS ist glaub wegen dem "alten" mit der CC -Geometrie nicht so beliebt?!
oder woran liegts?

*Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden!*

ich sag immer "Das Pferd heist Pferd weils Fä(H)rt!"


----------



## JayDee1982 (6. September 2012)

Was sind den nun die genauen Vor bzw Nachteile von einem AMS bzw Stereo?

Bin die ganze Zeit schon am gübeln was ich mir kaufen soll....
AMS130/150 Race oder Pro oder SL
oder ein Stereo Race oder HPC

Hab mit allen Bikes schon eine Probefahrt gemacht... und irgendwie liegen sie mir alle.... was für mich die Entscheidung irgendwie nicht leichter macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schempi (7. September 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ja. schau dir mal die hope pro3 laufraeder mit der notubes crest an. die wiegen als 26"er unter
> 1500g. 29" weiss ich grad nicht. sowas fass ich ned an. preis sollte <500eu sein.



Nur gute 150 Gramm mehr, aber im Vergleich zur Crossmax: Der Preis is heiss. Danke dir


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. September 2012)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Was sind den nun die genauen Vor bzw Nachteile von einem AMS bzw Stereo?


Ohne eine größere Diskussion vom Zaune brechen zu wollen - würde ich hier einfach mal behaupten, dass man nicht von Vor- und Nachteilen sprechen sollte.
Ich denke, dass auch Du je nach nach bevorzugtem "Einsatzzweck" entscheiden solltest.
Neben dem offensichtlichen Unterschied in der Optik (die meinte ich eigentlich bei meiner obigen Aussage) stellt es sich für mich so dar, dass ein AMS doch ein sehr guter Allrounder (also gut Tourenorientiert - aber auch schon Trail geeignet) ist. 
Das Stereo ist bestimmt schon eher auf dem Trail zu Hause, aber auch noch bedingt Touren geeignet. 
Mal so als kurze Meinungsabgabe ohne auf technische Details einzugehen.
Ein Tipp: 
Schicke doch einfach mal dem Joerg (sirrah73) eine pn - der war eine ganze Zeit mit dem AMS unterwegs & hat jetzt auch ein Stereo. 
Wenn einer was dazu sagen kann, dann sicher er! 



JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Hab mit allen Bikes schon eine Probefahrt gemacht... und irgendwie liegen sie mir alle.... was für mich die Entscheidung irgendwie nicht leichter macht


Einsatzzweck! oder Nimm einfach alle Bikes!


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2012)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Was sind den nun die genauen Vor bzw Nachteile von einem AMS bzw Stereo?
> 
> Bin die ganze Zeit schon am gübeln was ich mir kaufen soll....
> AMS130/150 Race oder Pro oder SL
> ...



Hach ja, immer diese Entscheidungen


----------



## Turbo-s (7. September 2012)

Hallo! Mal eines vorneweg ich habe das Stereo auch und gerade wegen der Optik gekauft. Ich persönlich kann nicht behaupten, dass es weniger tourentauglich ist. Vor dem CUBE stereo bin ich meine Touren mit einem Canyon Nerve gefahren von 2005, das hat eine ÄhnlichE Geometrie wie ein Cube AMS 130:

So also sieht es aus: 






Aber ich habe mein Stereo auch anders abgestimmt (oder vielmehr das Meiste so gelassen wie es war), durch das Mitlesen hier ist mir aufgefallen dass viele ihre Vorbauten zugunsten kürzerer Versionen verändert haben, damit wird das Bike sicherlich auf dem Trail quirliger, mein Vorbau blieb so lang wie er ist. Ich fahre auch die identischen BarEnds am Cube wie am Canyon. Hilft die Position auf Touren zu verändern. Ich habe auch den Laufradsatz nicht geändert zu stabileren und evtl schwereren Modellen weil ich keine Freeride Tricks mache, die mit einem Stereo ja sehr gut gehen wie ich hier anhand diverser Videos bereits eindrucksvoll sehen konnte. Wenn ich den LRS wechseln würde dann zur gleichen Stabilität bei geringeren Gewicht. Ggf. Auch dann die Reifen eine Spur dünner. Obwohl ich die Hinterrad Federung relativ stramm abgestimmt habe ist der Hinterbau auf Touren für mich sehr komfortabel und ich nutze auch Regelmäßig die pro Pedal Plattform auf Stufe 3. Ich muss dazu sagen dass ich eben auch 'nur' 75kg auf 180cm wiege und daher mit Leichtteilen bisher nie Probleme hat (angefangen mit dem CNC Zeug aus den Anfang 90er).






Allerdings möchte ich auch nicht abstreiten, dass ein Stereo mit kurzem 'Stummel' Vorbau dicken Reifen und weich eingestellter Dämpfung mit viel SAG eher Trailrakete als Tourer ist. Dazu ein sehr breiter Lenker, Plateau Pedale und fertig ist der Trailsurfer. 



Ich hatte in der Vergangenheit schon einige 'vier-gelenker' in der klassischen diamatform. Ich wollte da einfach mal was anderes und ich finde die Stereo Optik (bis2012) einfach genial. Gleiches gilt natürlich dann für Sting & Fritzz.


----------



## dusi__ (7. September 2012)

fanboy


----------



## JayDee1982 (7. September 2012)

Danke für die Infos.

Hab seit über 13 Jahren mein Drahtesel nur für den Weg zu meiner Dienststelle bzw jetzt zur Schule und wieder zurück genutzt. 
Als sportlichen Ausgleich war ich recht oft Joggen und dafür soll nun noch ne Alternative her.... also ein Bike.
Also mein Einsatzbereich ist erstmal nur Wald und Wiesenwege und leichte Trails und später dann (wenn der Erfahrungsschatz und das gefühl fürs Bike da ist) dürfen die Trails etwas gröber werden.
Für ne längere Tour sollte es aber auch mal taugen. 

Ich würde mir ja gerne für jeden Bereich ein extra Bike kaufen aber dann bringt mich mein Konto um 

Im Großen und Ganzen soll es die Eier-legende-Woll-Milch-Sau werden 
Aber ich glaub das werde ich nicht bekommen  

Was ich aber schon jetzt sagen kann es wird nichts aus dem nächsten Jahr.
A) gefallen mir die Farben nicht, ist mir teils einfach zu bunt / grell
B) gefallen mir die Preise nicht bzw die Ausstattungen....


----------



## xerto (7. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> A



das ist süss mit dem kleinen mäntelchen um  den dämpfer 

damit er nicht friert der kleine  

ist wohl dein winterbike?


----------



## blutbuche (7. September 2012)

.. oder , damit er keine kleinen canyons macht ----


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. September 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> .. oder , damit er keine kleinen canyons macht ----




Ja, ein wenig Aufmunterung kann nicht schaden. 
Meine beiden Bikes hatte ich seit Montag zur Inspektion - 
musste noch schnell gemacht werden, weil das Auto alsbald mit samt Träger auf dem Dach weggeht. 
Und was da (an den Bikes) so alles zu machen war....
Einziger Trost - alles wieder schick & hoffentlich wieder 
2 Jahre bis zu soooo einer Rechnung. 
Sonst kaufe ich mir wohl dann doch lieber mal Laufschuhe............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (7. September 2012)

oder selber machen, hat neben der ersparnis noch dazu eine meditative und entspannende wirkung ;-)


----------



## Schempi (7. September 2012)

Jetzt post ichs grad mal hier, weil es etwas zu allgemein für den 2013ner oder den Reaction Thread wirkt - aber ein paar Gedanken wären gerade sehr hilfreich:

Hat die Manitou Marvel TS jemand am Würfel und fährt damit CC Touren und kann einen Vergleich zur Reba ziehen? Die Minute scheint technisch ja recht ähnlich zu sein und zur der findet man beim Federverhalten hier im Forum ja viel positives - da gibts Aussagen, bei denen die Reba im Vergleich direkt verunglimpft wird.  (Federverhalten ist mir da auch ne Ecke wichtiger als 150Gramm Gewichtsunterschied) 

Hintergrund: Zu meiner Enttäuschung ging das 2012er Reaction Pro scheinbar über Ladengeschäft oder weiss der Geier was "versehentlich" an einen anderen Kunden, während ich eigentlich nur noch auf die Rechnung gewartet hätte. Entsprechend langes Gesicht. Als Entschuldigung würde mir der Händler das 2013ner Reaction GTC 29 Pro zum für das 12er Modell ausgemachten Preis geben. 

Rein vom prozentualen Rabatt her wäre das für ein neues Modell schon recht heiss, Cube will für den Kübel heuer ja saubere 1599;-, hiervon kämen gute 20% weg.

Ausser Manitou statt Reba hat sich ja auch nicht soviel getan, wenn ich das richtig sehe...
Nur die verbaute Shimano Bremse fällt für mich - selbst bei den sonstigen Sparparts - ein wenig aus dem Rahmen. Aber gut...Umrüstung auf SLX / XT oder MT2 würde das Budget noch hergeben. Aber was wiegt denn da im Vergleich zum Vorjahr fast ein Kilo mehr? 

Oder überseh ich irgendwas und das Reaction GTC lohnt sich heuer - selbst beim ohnehin angedachten Laufradwechsel . einfach erst ab der Race Ausstattung? (Die sieht für meinen Geschmack auch schöner aus als das Blau in Kombination mit der dunklen Grundfarbe). 

Seit der Probefahrt halt ich das 29ner HT ja wirklich für ne ganz schicke Ergänzung zum inzwischen recht traillastigen Fully. Aber wenn die getroffene Kaufentscheidung einem vor der Nase entführt wird ist man dann doch etwas ratlos


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. September 2012)

@cube diskussion:

ähm joa. ich weiß nicht wers war, aber die antowrt hast dir doch schon selbst gegeben. cube hat aufgeräumt.. stereo, sting warn sich zu ähnlich, fritzz hatte ne "einzelstellung", war trotzdem unter dem stereo absatzbedingt. also was macht man? sting fliegt, stereo fliegt, fritzz wird komplett neu konstruiert und bekommt den populärsten namen der drei, stereo. und bittschön.. das neue stereo steht. so, weitere innerfamiliäre konkurrenz? ams 150. federweg zu ähnlich, einsatz gleich, versionen bei gleichem preis nur mit abstrichen rechtfertigbar --> schaffen von "künstlcihen" unterschieden. alle allmountain/enduro menschen im preisnivau bis 3000 fahren ams, alle darüber stereo, rechtfertigung preis: carbonrahmen... das ist einfachstes marketing  und bezüglich trend zum positiven mein ich keinesfalls laufradgrößen! cube versucht, oke, haben sie die letzten jahre auch, aber dennoch, ihr support und zuverlässigkeitsproblem in angriff zu nehmen. es sind jetzt bereits viele räder produziert, die es vor einem jahr noch nicht gewesen wären... man stellt sich früher auf um hintenraus besser liefern zu können. klar, klingt alles nach wischiwaschi, aber sein wir mal ehrlich. cube is doch mittlerweile kein discount zeugs mehr, sondern einer der "großen" mit über ner halben millionen räder/jahr... da schaun die anderen was cube macht und nicht mehr umgekehrt. und genau aus diesen gründen halte ich es für sehr wahrscheinlich dass in zukunft auch cubes über 3000 euro guten absatz finden  glaube nicht dass die innovations und traditionsmarken, alá specialized, scott, etc., die ja bisher in den preisregionen hauptsächlich vetrteten waren, auf lange sicht die lücke halten. ich denk eher cube schließt sie! und sei es mit ein paar der ersten 650B serienrädern mit 160mm und sub 10kg..


----------



## Turbo-s (8. September 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> das ist süss mit dem kleinen mäntelchen um  den dämpfer
> 
> damit er nicht friert der kleine
> 
> ist wohl dein winterbike?



Wer will schon kleine Canyons in der Garage haben wenn es auch cubes gibt...

Im Ersnt ich hatte die Verhüteli sogar auf der Federgabel. Hab das im Herbst/Winter immer gehabt weil's das Matsch und Dreck Rad war. 

Und es hat übrigens bestens funktioniert. Das Rad  sollte keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen.


----------



## Asko (8. September 2012)

Heut um 4 aufgestanden, hat sich gelohnt.









Auf dem Sattel steht immerhin Cube


----------



## fatz (8. September 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Auf dem Sattel steht immerhin Cube


aber untendran haengt dreck 


sorry, aber bei der steilvorlage.........




wo bist runter? bucheralm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (8. September 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> wo bist runter? bucheralm?



Ja.
Ein paar Stellen musst ich zwar tragen, aber ich im großen und ganzen ist die Strecke da runter grade richtig für mein begrenztes Fahrkönnen


----------



## Boshard (12. September 2012)

Heute Sind den Meine Leuen LRS fürs Fritzz gekommen 
bilder giebt es heute noch muss erst mal noch basteln


----------



## mzaskar (12. September 2012)

Klammern sind raus


----------



## Schempi (12. September 2012)

sieht ja etwas nach berggipfel aus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Klammern sind raus



 Schaut doch schon ganz gut aus - 
obwohl das die Chirurgen unter uns sicher "Fachfraulicher" beurteilen können. 
Aber im Ernst - nun wird's noch etwas verblassen & den Rest macht die liebe Sonne in der nächsten Saison. 
Weiterhin gute Genesung! Lieben Gruß


----------



## manurie (13. September 2012)

Hab heute neue Griffe ans Cube geschraubt, hatte vorher so Ergodinger, bloss hab auf Einfingerbremstechnik umgestellt, da gingen die nicht mehr. Und mit dem Paket kam auch die Sicherheitsbeleuchtung an, entspricht zwar nicht der StVZO, aber ich werde gesehen.  Und weiter für die dunkle Jahreszeit, die sicher kommt, noch ne Lampe SSC-P7 Cree bestellt, damit ich auch dann in dieser Jahreszeit was sehen kann, ich will den Herbst/Winter fahren, was ich vergangenes Jahr nicht gemacht habe und demzufolge war meine Form ganz unten in Frühjahr und den Rückstand habe ich jetzt noch nicht im Endsommer aufgeholt.


----------



## Bocacanosa (15. September 2012)

Heut mit nem Kumpel für den selbigen ein wenig geschraubt! Wat freu ick mir auf die gemeinsamen Touren:






Das letzte Radon Stage 7.0 MJ 2012 das Bike-Discount hatte. Schickes Teil und toll ausgestattet.


----------



## Boshard (16. September 2012)

Moin Leute 
ich hab mal bissen was an meinen beiden Würfeln verändert 
  Das Fritzz hat neue LRS bekommen 
  Und das Peloton hat ne neue Sattelstütze und Vorbau bekommen 
  Was sagt ihr hat es sich gelohnt?


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (16. September 2012)

Das Peloton wäre mir zu weiß, irgendwie fehlt da schwarzer Kontrast - hätte die schwarze Sattelstütze und den schwarzen Vorbau gelassen.
Aber wie in aller Welt kannst du mit der Sattelneigung fahren? 

Das Fritzz - warum heißt es eigentlich nicht "der" Fritz(z)?  - schaut echt klasse aus, vor allem die neongrünen Schaltzüge gefallen mir richtig gut.


----------



## Boshard (16. September 2012)

ja mit der Sattelneigung ist so weil mir sonnst der Popo einschläft und der Sack. 

  Und am Rennrad kommen die Außenhüllen noch farbig Rot oder Blau.

  Am Fritzz kommen die Bremsleistungen noch Grün.
  Hätte gerne noch paar Sachen in Grün lackiert 
  Aber Cube hat keinen Farbcode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friecke (17. September 2012)

Frizztreiber,

nehmt Euch vor dem in Acht


----------



## stubiklaus (17. September 2012)

Die Eurobike 2013 Lotion :'(
Machs gut Fritzz!!


----------



## dusi__ (17. September 2012)




----------



## scheini79 (17. September 2012)

Muahahahahaha


----------



## mzaskar (17. September 2012)

Urlaub mal ohne Bike





Gestern 15.5 km und 750 hm per Pedes


----------



## Boshard (20. September 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage an die Fritzz-Fahrer 
was für Reifen fahrt ihr so?
Passt da vielleicht ein Continental Baron 26x2,5 rein?


----------



## jan84 (21. September 2012)

Zeit für Urlaub...





grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (21. September 2012)

Das Bild habe ich heute schon zum Foto des Tages geliked


----------



## mzaskar (21. September 2012)

Auch im Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (21. September 2012)

schick schick alle  
ich hab da auch noch son urlaubsvideo die nächsten zwei drei tage


----------



## kubitix (22. September 2012)

Immer noch im äh in Italien.

Ein Guide(o)




Wildweibchen in Concentration




ebe abe obi




Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (22. September 2012)

*Bis auf den Jan scheinen sich gerade alle den Alternativsportarten verschrieben zu haben: Beuze hat die Wanderstiefel rausgekramt, Stefan hat sich dem Powerrelaxing verschrieben und die Odenwälder und der Wahlitaliener hängen am Fels ab - und das noch mit superschönen Bildern allesamt 

*


----------



## akisu (22. September 2012)

keine sorge bärbel es gibt noch welche die radfahren. bis sonntag bin ich noch am gardasee radeln. dann gibts auch ein paar fotos... in motion natürlich 

als kleiner vorgeschmack ein foto einer süßen italienerin


----------



## Dämon__ (22. September 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Bis auf den Jan scheinen sich gerade alle den Alternativsportarten verschrieben zu haben: Beuze hat die Wanderstiefel rausgekramt, Stefan hat sich dem Powerrelaxing verschrieben und die Odenwälder und der Wahlitaliener hängen am Fels ab - und das noch mit superschönen Bildern allesamt
> 
> *



*oder am fahren ohne die Digicam...
*


----------



## bliz2z (23. September 2012)

Gibt es Informationen ob man das neue Stereo Super HPC 160 auch als Rahmenkit kaufen kann oder gibt es bei Cube generell nur Komplettbikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (23. September 2012)

bliz2z schrieb:


> Gibt es Informationen ob man das neue Stereo Super HPC 160 auch als Rahmenkit kaufen kann oder gibt es bei Cube generell nur Komplettbikes?



würde mal bei http://www.mhw-bike-house.de anfragen, da gibts recht viele cube rahmensets zu kaufen


----------



## blutbuche (23. September 2012)

..nettes katzenbild


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. September 2012)

*Bärbel, es muß ja nicht immer Biken sein 
Klettern und Berggehen ist auch schön...
Schöne Fotos Stefan 













*


----------



## barbarissima (24. September 2012)

*Sooo schöne Bilder zum Frühstück *


----------



## barbarissima (24. September 2012)

​ 
*HALLO MZASKAR 

*
*zum Geburtstag wünsche ich dir alles Glück der Welt, viel Erfolg und Gesundheit 

*
*Lass es dir heute besonders gut gehen und hab einen wunderschönen Tag

 *​


----------



## cytrax (24. September 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Cortina (24. September 2012)

Buon Compleanno aus Italien Mzaskar  

Hängen immer noch am Fels ab  

Grüße
Guido


----------



## schnarchsack (24. September 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich denke, das Thema wurde schon mehrfach woanders diskutiert. Da ich aber zu faul bin, hier die vielen threads durchzusuchen, würde ich mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir einige kurze Antworten geben könntet.

Ich fahre mein Cube AMS 125 Trail jetzt seit ca. 2 Jahren.
Bereits vor einem Jahr konnte ich ein kaum merkliches Spiel in den Dämpferlagerbuchsen spüren (Fahrleistung damals ca. 3200km). Nach Absprache mit meinem Bike-Händler habe ich das Rad nun noch ein weiteres Jahr gefahren. Das Spiel in den Buchsen hat sich natürlich weiter vergrößert, so dass es jetzt deutlich spürbar ist.
Während des Fahrens spürt man davon garnix. Wenn man aber z.B. links neben dem Rad steht, die linke Hand am Lenker (linker Griff) hat und mit der rechten Hand versucht an der Sattelstütze das Rad senkrecht anzuheben, spürt man in der linken Hand das Spiel. Als ich das vor einem Jahr feststellte, hatte ich mich zunächst gewundert, weshalb man das Spiel gerade am Lenker spürt  aber dieser ist halt von der Ursache am weitesten entfernt (längster Hebel) und deswegen ist das Spiel dort zu erst zu spüren (erscheint mir logisch).
Inzwischen ist aber das Spiel auch direkt am Dämpfer (hinteres Auge) deutlich spürbar.
Im Zuge des Gabel- und Dämpferservices im kommenden Winter werde ich die Buchsen erneuern lassen.

Nun zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen:
Nach meiner Meinung ist nur das hintere Dämpferauge betroffen, da ja dort die Schläge quasi mit voller Wucht eintreffen. Über den Dämpfer werden sie abgemildert und am vorderen Dämpferauge kommt weniger an. Ich würde also eigentlich nur die Buchsen des hinteren Auges erneuern lassen  Oder würdet Ihr auch die Buchsen am vorderen Auge mit wechseln lassen?

Wo tritt nun eigentlich das Spiel auf?  zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und der außen herum liegenden DU-Buchse, die in das Dämpferauge eingepresst ist? - Oder tritt das Spiel zwischen den Alu-Dämpferbuchsen und dem innenliegenden Verschraubungsbolzen auf?

Ich will auf folgendes hinaus: Was muss eigentlich alles gewechselt werden: Sicher die Alu-Buchsen aber vielleicht auch die DU-Buchse, die in das Dämpferauge eingepresst ist und vielleicht auch der Schraubbolzen?

Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr bisher gemacht bzw. welche Empfehlungen würdet Ihr mir geben? Ich möchte eine relativ klare Vorstellung über die durchzuführenden Arbeiten haben, wenn ich das Rad zu meinem Händler bringe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
schnarchsack


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (24. September 2012)

*Hi Mzaskar,*
*von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag*


----------



## kubitix (24. September 2012)

Hallo Stefan,

auch von uns ganz liebe Grüsse zum Geburtstag und weiterhin gute Regeneration.


Wildweibchen und Kubitix






Absatz neue Antwort:

Wenn man schon zu Faul ist selber nach Antworten zu suchen kann man eventuell trotzdem auf Doppelpostings verzichten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (24. September 2012)

Hallo Mzaskar ,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## mzaskar (25. September 2012)

Merci vielmals  

Ich habe mich dann gestern mal wieder in Kultur gesonnt


----------



## barbarissima (25. September 2012)

*Große Ereignisse werfen ihre Schatten voraus 

*


----------



## barbarissima (25. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Merci vielmals
> 
> Ich habe mich dann gestern mal wieder in Kultur gesonnt


Der Papstpalast fehlt


----------



## xerto (25. September 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

hehe das wird ja ne grundsanierung. 

noch einen rahmen und ein paarr räderchen dazu und du hättetst ein neues fahrrad.. *


----------



## kubitix (25. September 2012)

Das wird ein neues Fahrrad.

Vielleicht machst du ja eine "Homestory" draus und läßt uns teilhaben, Bärbel?

Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!

Stefan


----------



## akisu (25. September 2012)

das ist ja wie weihnachten


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. September 2012)

*boah Bärbel, alles neu auch die Bremsen...wow
Heute auf dem Heimgarten den 441 runten netter trail 













*


----------



## blutbuche (25. September 2012)

@mzaskar : ...nachträglich ... alles gute !!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. September 2012)

*Mensch Klaus, das sind Wahnsinnsbilder, ich bin schwer beeindruckt   *




xerto schrieb:


> hehe das wird ja ne grundsanierung.
> 
> noch einen rahmen und ein paarr räderchen dazu und du hättetst ein neues fahrrad..


 


kubitix schrieb:


> Das wird ein neues Fahrrad.
> 
> Vielleicht machst du ja eine "Homestory" draus und läßt uns teilhaben, Bärbel?
> 
> ...


 


akisu schrieb:


> das ist ja wie weihnachten


----------



## Vincy (25. September 2012)

@ barbarissima
Nimm da lieber das neue 2013 Schaltwerk (RD-M786SGS Shadow Plus), dass hat einen Kettenstabilisator.


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2012)

Voila, das Päpstlicht Sommerhaus, etwas zuviele Zimmer für mich


----------



## beuze1 (26. September 2012)

*Nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und das Du bald wieder auf's Bike kommst.*
*Für Dich*
.
.


----------



## andi_tool (26. September 2012)

@bärbel,
Weihnachten ist erst in 3 Monaten!


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. September 2012)

Das Stereo hat neues Krams bekommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (28. September 2012)

*Du auch neue Bremsen  Eine gute Wahl 
Eine sehr Stressfreie Bremse! 
*


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2012)

Was machen denn die Unterlegscheiben da??????,

Die gehören da doch nicht hin, die braucht es doch nur bei den ollen Avid Bremsen. Auch sieht es so aus, dass der Bremssattel zu hoch sitz und gar nicht die ganze Reibfläche der Scheibe nutzt.


----------



## Gummischwain (28. September 2012)

Wenn man sich die Reibspuren an der Scheibe anschaut... würde ich das auch mal behaupten. 
Aber ist bei der Beleuchtung und dem Blickwinkel schwer zu sagen.

Die XT ist jedenfalls ein feines Teil!


----------



## dusi__ (28. September 2012)

Sehen mir eher nach schon gebrauchten Scheiben aus.


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. September 2012)

Gummischwain schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Reibspuren an der Scheibe anschaut... würde ich das auch mal behaupten.
> Aber ist bei der Beleuchtung und dem Blickwinkel schwer zu sagen.
> 
> Die XT ist jedenfalls ein feines Teil!


 
Nicht irritieren lassen. Die Reibspuren sind noch von der Formula. Die XT hat das Rad noch nicht wirklich gebremst und ist noch taufrisch. 
Die Bremse nutzt schon die volle Fäche der Beläge ... die Unterlegscheiben waren nach Aussage Werkstattmeister notwendig. Aber ich sehe ja, wie die Beläge nach ein paar Wochen ausschauen.

Edit sagt: So ist es Dusi.


----------



## barbarissima (28. September 2012)

Das merkst du auch ziemlich schnell an der Bremswirkung. Bei mir hatten sie in der Werkstatt die K 24 auch mal mit Unterlegscheiben montiert, so dass der Bremssattel zu hoch saß. Das hatte ein deutliches Nachlassen der Bremskraft zur Folge.


----------



## akisu (28. September 2012)

die kühlrippen sind toll. hab mir vor dem urlaub auch noch extra einen neuen satz mit rippchen für meine xt bestellt. dachte mir für so ein paar popelberge in den alpen kann das nicht schaden


----------



## Vincy (28. September 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Nicht irritieren lassen. Die Reibspuren sind noch von der Formula. Die XT hat das Rad noch nicht wirklich gebremst und ist noch taufrisch.
> Die Bremse nutzt schon die volle Fäche der Beläge ... die Unterlegscheiben waren nach Aussage Werkstattmeister notwendig. Aber ich sehe ja, wie die Beläge nach ein paar Wochen ausschauen.
> 
> Edit sagt: So ist es Dusi.


 

Laut Montageanleitung kommen die Scheiben aber unter den Schraubenkopf. 
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t.../EV-BR-M785-F-3161B_v1_m56577569830772089.pdf
Kann man auch sofort erkennen, ob es da passt. In der Bremssattelöffnung schaun, ob da die Belagoberkante mit dem Scheibenaußenrand (bei Wellenform an der höchsten Stelle) auf gleicher Höhe ist.
Wenn der Bremssattel zu hoch ist, bekommst auf Dauer einen Absatz im Belag geschliffen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. September 2012)

Jau, hast Recht. Da muss ich morgen mal ran. Danke für den Tipp .


----------



## mzaskar (28. September 2012)

Da haben diese Scheiben nichts verloren, weder unter noch über dem Sattel. Dein Meister soll sich mal die Zeichnung anschauen. 

http://www.paul-lange.de/fileadmin/paullange/downloads/ARCHIV/BR/BR-M785-R-3162B.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (29. September 2012)

die scheiben schaun mir verdaechtig nach den 3-d dingern von avid aus. das kann eigentlich nicht passen.
ausserdem gehoeren die dann oben und unten hin. die shimanobremsen werden normal direkt auf den 
adapter geklatscht und aus. die kleinen dinger auf vincys zeichnung sind die schwarzen dinger auf deinem 
foto. bei welchem vollpfosten warst denn da? ich weiss schon warum ich selber schraub.


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. September 2012)

Jungs, bevor das in wüste BEschimpfungen gegen andere ausartet und ich das noch NICHT getestet habe, halte ich mich hier mal zurück.

Edit sagt: Dennoch habt ihr recht. Vincy und Fatz, ihr habt mir den rechten Tipp gegeben. Danke  ! Habe das gleich mal korrigiert und werde Kai mal drauf ansprechen. Hat hier wohl ein wenig geschluddert , aber passiert halt mal (und passiert mir auch). Der ist sonst top und fair unterwegs. Na, jetzt kann ich die XT mal auf nem Trail testen .


----------



## loui-w (29. September 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Da haben diese Scheiben nichts verloren, weder unter noch über dem Sattel. Dein Meister soll sich mal die Zeichnung anschauen.




Das stimmt so nicht.

Es gibt von Shimano auch Adapter, bei denen diese Scheiben zwischen Sattel und Schraubenköpfe montiert werden.
Ich glaube das betrifft aber nur die Adapter, bei denen Sattel und Adapter mit nur 2 langen Schrauben befestigt werden, wie auf Jörgs Foto.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26290_Scheibenbremsadapter-SM-MA90-.html


----------



## mzaskar (29. September 2012)

Ok, danke wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. September 2012)

Ich hab in der Tat schon durch das wenige Testbremsen gesehen, dass die Beläge nicht komplett auf der Scheibe aufliegen (nur so etwa 2/3). Damit konnte man schon erkennen, wo eine Kante reingefräßt worden wäre. Nichts destotrotz auch bei der hier verbauten E-SMMAF180PP2 http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14595_Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-180mm-Scheibe-.html waren die Unterlegscheiben in der Tat mit dabei. Vincy und Loui-W hatten recht, die Scheiben gehören ein Etage höher.  Ich werde Kai einfach mal drauf ansprechen ... wie gesagt, Shit happens. Danke nochmal an alle für die Tipps.


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2012)

So sollte es aussehen bei der VR-Bremse mit Postmount-Adapter.
Mit den konischen Unterlegscheiben bekommt man da einen gleichmäßigen und höheren Anpressdruck.
Kann man bei der unteren Schraube auch gut erkennen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. September 2012)

Ja, so sieht es jetzt aus .


----------



## fatz (30. September 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja, so sieht es jetzt aus .


siehst du. geht doch!


----------



## mtblukas (30. September 2012)

Der höchste bis jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (30. September 2012)

Alter Schwede


----------



## mtblukas (30. September 2012)




----------



## barbarissima (30. September 2012)

*Wow*


----------



## barbarissima (1. Oktober 2012)

*Meine neue Gabel*










*Beim AMS gab es auch ein paar kleine Veränderungen *


----------



## mzaskar (1. Oktober 2012)

Sieht ja aus wie die alte  

Das AMS blinkt ja richtig


----------



## barbarissima (1. Oktober 2012)

Na ja, wenn ich schon mal bei der Arbeit bin  Aber die LR eiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (1. Oktober 2012)

ich glaube es ist weniger rot als vorher 

@mtblukas


----------



## barbarissima (1. Oktober 2012)

*Eher weniger weiß *


----------



## akisu (1. Oktober 2012)

ich bin verwirrt, was ist vorher und was ist nachher?
hast du die weißen laufräder gegen eiernde schwarze getauscht?


----------



## andi_tool (1. Oktober 2012)

@bärbel,
da machst Du ja gerade einiges an Deinem Bike. Wäre ein Neukauf nicht fast günstiger gewesen?

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## barbarissima (1. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> ich bin verwirrt, was ist vorher und was ist nachher?
> hast du die weißen laufräder gegen eiernde schwarze getauscht?


Na ja, bei den LR ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen 



andi_tool schrieb:


> @_bärbel_,
> da machst Du ja gerade einiges an Deinem Bike. Wäre ein Neukauf nicht fast günstiger gewesen?
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Möglicher Weise schon  Aber ich kann mich halt so schlecht vom AMS trennen 

Einen neue Bremse gabs übrigens auch noch  Die ist aber schon eine paar Wochen alt


----------



## Turbo-s (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Profis!

Ich habe am Wochenende von den Sommerschuhen (Scott Pro) auf meine Winterschuhe (Specialized Comp) gewechselt und einfach die CrankBRother Cleats ummontiert.

Was vorher leicht fest gesessen hat und ruhig war schlackert nun ein wenig und knarzt beim berghochtreten. Ich vermute die Sohlen sind einfach anders der beiden Schuhe, aber kann ich an den CrankBrothers irgendwas einstellen? 
Das Pedal:





Der Specialized Schuh.


----------



## beuze1 (1. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## MoFiya (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Cube Gemeinde,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten MTB. Dabei habe ich zwei  Angebote vorliegen, bei denen mir die RH Kopfschmerzen bereitet. Ich  bin 187cm groß und habe eine Schritthöhe von 90cm - ideal wäre also eine  Rahmenhöhe von 51cm.

*1) Altes Cube Acid* (Jahr unklar, siehe Bildanhang).

RH von 48cm. 

Generell kann man ja, wenn man sportlich fährt, auch kleinere Rahmen  fahren. Aber: ist der Rahmen für mich sportlich oder schlichtweg *zu klein?*
*
2) Cube Analog (2011)*

Hier sind beim Rahmen 22" angegeben. Ist mir dieses Rad *zu groß?*

Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Oktober 2012)

Das eine ist zu klein und das andere zu groß, habe etwa deine Größe, probier doch einfach beide mal aus wenn die Möglichkeit besteht.
Mit etsprechenden Vorbau und Sattellstütze lässt sich ja einiges korigieren aber dazu raten würde ich dir nicht.
Warte lieber bis du was in L findest.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (2. Oktober 2012)

22" sind bei Cube 54 cm RH und 20" sind 49 cm RH, beides also theoretisch im Rahmen des akzeptablen mit +3 / -2 cm.

Bin selber so groß und fahre 22" - geht prima, allerdings würde ich heute vllt doch 20" nehmen. Im groben Gelände ist es doch manchmal ein wenig sperrig.

Aber anstatt hier über die Rahmenhöhe zu diskutieren, würde ich mir eher die Oberrohrlänge anschauen. Die ist bei der Comp-Series sowieso schon total kurz, wenn mans sportlich-gestreckt mag. Man sitzt also immer irgendwie wie die Oma aufn Cityrad, so fühlte sich das Acid zumindest im Vergleich zum LTD an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (2. Oktober 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Aber anstatt hier über die Rahmenhöhe zu diskutieren, würde ich mir eher die Oberrohrlänge anschauen. Die ist bei der Comp-Series sowieso schon total kurz, wenn mans sportlich-gestreckt mag. Man sitzt also immer irgendwie wie die Oma aufn Cityrad


Ich hab mein Cube(Rahmen) nach der Oberrohrlänge gekauft und hab jetzt nen 16 Zoll Rahmen, statt 20 Zoll wie beim Hardtail vorher(kein Cube), ich sitz aufrechter und kompakter, trotz fast gleicher Oberrohrlänge, für meine Körpergrösse wäre 18 Zoll passend, bin 174. Ich finds nicht unsportlich, aufrecht zu sitzen und im uphill entspannt zu fahren, statt liegend hoch. Und wenn man schon flach draufliegt, dann kann man sich im Downhill auch gar nicht mehr so viel bewegen auf dem Bike. Um noch sportlicher zu werden, könnte ich den Vorbau in der Höhe zu negativ ändern und bekomm trotzdem den Arsch nach hinten über den Sattel. Nen kleineres Bike ist für mich besser, wie ein Grösseres.


----------



## Cortina (3. Oktober 2012)

Bärbel warum hast Du die schönen American Classic getauscht 
und von wem ist der schwarze LRS 

EDIT ahnt da etwas  die American Classic gehen an das neue Bike für die auch die neue (gleiche) Gabel ist 


Grüsse Guido


----------



## Schempi (6. Oktober 2012)

Verdammte Axt, wie immer wenn was am Rad kaputt geht: Es ist Samstag Nachmittag nach Ladenschluss  Und zu allem Übel: Ich habs auch noch komplett selbst versaut. 

Bekannten Trail gefahren, kurz gepennt und dann lag da ein wunderschöner Stein, den ich punktgenau mit dem großen Kettenblatt erwischt hab. Ergebnis: Drei Zähne (also vom Blatt) verbogen / abgeschliffen. Das Blatt  an sich macht auch ne tolle Acht, wenn man beim pedalieren runter schaut sieht man richtig wies eiert. 

Ich würds am liebsten selber fixen (wär aber das erste mal), deswegen kurz ein paar Fragen: 

- Kann ich einfach das Pedal demontieren, die vier Schrauben lösen und das Blatt über den Kurbelarm abziehen? Oder muss die Kurbel raus? 

- Werkzeug: 30ger Torx und Pedalschlüssel, oder brauch ich noch etwas an das ich noch nicht gedacht hab? 

- Bei Bike Components hab ich mir jetzt hoffentlich das richtige Blatt raus gesucht, weil ich nicht restlos sicher bin wie die Modellnummer von meiner 3x9 XT aus 2010 ist. (770?) 
Vom Produktbild isses genau das gleiche Blatt mit der Aufschrift Shimano Drive Train und zweifarbigem Finish, Anmerkung 3x9 und Kompatibel zur  XT FC-M770. Oder gibts da für unterschiedliche Modelljahre in dem Zeitraum noch unterschiedliche Ausführungen? 

Gruß

Crashpilot des Tages


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Oktober 2012)

@ schempi -  ja das ist Mist! 
Leider keine rechte Ahnung mit meinen 2 linken Händen - aber Du bekommst sicher noch fachgerechte Hilfe.....

Meine Frage:
Habe gerade "Heimat-Journal" im RBB geschaut. 
Beitrag: "Die Downhiller vom Müggelberg" oder so ähnlich 
War da jemand von uns dabei??


----------



## barbarissima (6. Oktober 2012)

*FERTIG*


----------



## fatz (6. Oktober 2012)

Schempi schrieb:


> - Kann ich einfach das Pedal demontieren, die vier Schrauben lösen und das Blatt über den Kurbelarm abziehen? Oder muss die Kurbel raus?


die 4 kettenblattschrauben aufmachen reicht. pedal kannst dranlassen.


@ baerbel:
netter hobel, aber die schrift ist verkehrt. wann sagt denn einer den nikolaeusen das mal?


gruss vom gagasee


----------



## OIRAM (6. Oktober 2012)

*@ Bärbel

Super schönes NICOLAI Helius AC hast Dir da aufgebaut 
Wie auch schon beim Deinem AMS, sind die Farben super aufeinander abgestimmt 
Wünsche Dir allzeit gute und unfallfreie Fahrt...

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## andi_tool (6. Oktober 2012)

Bärbel wird Cube untreu....

Brauchst Du noch eine Bremse? Ich habe eine praktisch neue Formula RX in weiß übrig...


----------



## mzaskar (6. Oktober 2012)

Schick schick schick  

Jetzt darf ich ja meines auch wieder posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (6. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *FERTIG*


----------



## Schempi (6. Oktober 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> die 4 kettenblattschrauben aufmachen reicht. pedal kannst dranlassen.



na dann sollte das Ding ja schnell getauscht sein  Ich hab grad gesehen, dass das große XT Blatt ne UVP von über 80 Euro hat.  Doch gut, es online geordert zu haben - am Tegernsee ham die Händler die Tendenz, mindestens die UVP zu verlangen


----------



## euro910 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Cube Treter,

kann mir hier zufällig jemand die Überstandshöhe vom AMS WLS Pro in 15" durchgeben?
im Geometrie-Bild fehlt diese Info leider 
http://www.cube.eu/wls/ams-wls-pro/
(Freundin ist 1,55m )
Gang zum Händler bringt nichts, niemand hat was in entsprechender Grösse aktuell an Lager

Danke
STefan


----------



## cytrax (7. Oktober 2012)

@ Bärbel, den ENVE Vorbau bitte zu mir  und den Lenker, Rahmen, Bremsen,....  


Sehr schöner Aufbau


----------



## blutbuche (7. Oktober 2012)

..nur die gabel mag mir im nico nicht gefallen - mag gern die brücke vorn `...


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *FERTIG*


*ist das eine Geile Karre...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (7. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *FERTIG*


 
Nobel-Hobel 

Allzeit gute und sturzfrei Fahrt mit dem Nicolaus-Fahrrad


----------



## akisu (7. Oktober 2012)

bärbel ich lob das rad jetzt mal nicht, weil du dein cube mit eiernden rädern zurückgelassen hast 

farblich würde ich die pedale noch austauschen


----------



## barbarissima (7. Oktober 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> die 4 kettenblattschrauben aufmachen reicht. pedal kannst dranlassen.
> 
> 
> @ baerbel:
> ...





OIRAM schrieb:


> *@ Bärbel
> 
> Super schönes NICOLAI Helius AC hast Dir da aufgebaut
> Wie auch schon beim Deinem AMS, sind die Farben super aufeinander abgestimmt
> ...





mzaskar schrieb:


> Schick schick schick
> 
> Jetzt darf ich ja meines auch wieder posten





cytrax schrieb:


> @ Bärbel, den ENVE Vorbau bitte zu mir  und den Lenker, Rahmen, Bremsen,....
> 
> 
> Sehr schöner Aufbau





Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *ist das eine Geile Karre...*





sepalot schrieb:


> Nobel-Hobel
> 
> Allzeit gute und sturzfrei Fahrt mit dem Nicolaus-Fahrrad


*
Danke, freut mich, dass es euch gefällt  Das Helius fährt sich übrigens auch sehr geschmeidig.Habe heute mal eine erste kleine Probefahrt gemacht *

















akisu schrieb:


> bärbel ich lob das rad jetzt mal nicht, weil du dein cube mit eiernden rädern zurückgelassen hast
> 
> farblich würde ich die pedale noch austauschen



*Das AMS kriegt zum Trost ein paar Veltec V-two  und bei den Pedalen muss ich die goldenen Pins mal gegen schwarze austauschen. Oder ich tausche den ENVE-Vorbau gegen einen hübschen goldenen, dann passt es auch wieder *


----------



## mzaskar (7. Oktober 2012)

Viel Spass auf den Trails


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Oktober 2012)

Bärbel, sieht top aus im Trail ... . Ich würd die Pins tauschen und den Vorbau lassen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Habe heute mal eine erste kleine Probefahrt gemacht


 
 Und damit wir Dich auch erkennen (sind ja schließlich Rot/Schwarz von Dir gewohnt) - gleichst Du brav den "fehlenden" Rotanteil mit den Socken wieder aus!  Viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Bärbel,

schniekes Bike. Viel Spaß damit. 

Was mich aber mal interessieren würde ist, ob sich ein Rahmen der quasi soviel wie ein komplettes AMS kostet wirklich lohnt ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## barbarissima (7. Oktober 2012)

Na ja, das ist sicher Ansichtssache. Auf jeden Fall war ich überrascht, wie geschmeidig es sich fährt und wie wendig es ist. Und obwohl das Helius etwas schwerer ist als das AMS hat es wesentlich mehr Vortrieb


----------



## Cortina (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Bärbel, wie ich sehe ist das Wochenende gut gelaufen 

Alles Gute zum neuen Bike  ist ja schon schön...wenn da nicht die Au....ber wären 

Na ja, das richtige Bike hast Du ja jetzt und die richtigen Berge gibts von mir noch dazu.
Waren zu Fuß unterwegs aber die ein oder andere Passage wäre mit Deinem Helius bestimmt spaßig gewesen 





















Grüße
Guido


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

Bärbel,
wie schon geschrieben... mit anderen reifen hättest du ne absolut schnelle trail-rakete. ansonsten ist das rad super aufgebaut.  
viel spass damit,- würd ja zu gerne mal mit dir fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



zum outfit würden noch leichte knieschoner bestens passen. 




damit das schöne knie bei einem sturz nicht lädiert wird. 

und "bitte"  etwas längere strümpfe.


----------



## akisu (8. Oktober 2012)

genau bärbel, zieh dich doch mal ordentlich an 
und wenn du schon dabei bist, könntest du das nächste mal auch etwas mehr in die kamera lächeln 
(das ist viel wichtiger als lange socken)

@Cortina
ich hassse dich (neid)


----------



## dusi__ (8. Oktober 2012)

Am besten noch Tennissocken 

Schon n guter Service, mit dem Nicolai Rahmen bekommt man nämlich die Style Beratung umsonst dazu 

Sehr schönes neues Radl. Sieht nach Spaß aus 

Wieviele Kilo bringt es auf die Waage?

@ Guido :

Schöne Fotos.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

lacht ihr über mich ?


----------



## dusi__ (8. Oktober 2012)

Nein, nicht über Dich. Es  hat sich nur amüsant lesen lassen  ist alles OK


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

ahhsoo


----------



## kubitix (8. Oktober 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


>



Moinsen Schnucki,

äh Lady´s first, küß d´Hand Bärbel, nice Bike viel Spaß damit und immer schön oben drauf sitzen bleiben, auf dem Bike.

Schnucki, ich sehe ihr habt schon angefangen die Wintertouren und Routen zu besichtigen

 sehr schön. Ich schlage die rechte Variante am Sattel vor. Allerdings solltest du dein Tellerchen immer schön brav aufessen, ein bizzl mehr von dem weißen Zeugs wie letzten Winter braucht´s scho.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2012)

@  *Khujand*
Was du nicht wissen kannst: Du bist hier in einem Forum gelandet, in dem sich noch nie irgendwer über irgendein Styling den Kopf zerbrochen hat. Es gibt hier sogar noch Lycraträger  Deshalb waren alle gleich so aufgewühlt wegen der Socken  Hier kriegst du eher mal einen verpasst, wenn du die Züge nicht ordentlich verlegst  
dem Sockenproblem werde ich mich bei nächster Gelegenheit stellen und die Pumasocken in den Altkleidersack verbannen 

@ *Guido und Kubi*
danke schön


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

deine schönen Knie solltest du aber auch schützen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (8. Oktober 2012)

artur  flirtest du ??   du charmeur


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> artur  flirtest du ??   du charmeur



klaa immer.


----------



## Turbo-s (8. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @  *Khujand*
> Was du nicht wissen kannst: Du bist hier in einem Forum gelandet, in dem sich noch nie irgendwer über irgendein Styling den Kopf zerbrochen hat. Es gibt hier* sogar noch Lycraträger *
> danke schön



Ja ich! Bekennend und bunt! Aber ich habe tatsächlich eine ONEal Freeride Shorts erstanden, trau mich die aber nicht die anzuziehen... Was sollen die anderen Lycras denken???


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ...dem Sockenproblem werde ich mich bei nächster Gelegenheit stellen und die Pumasocken in den Altkleidersack verbannen


 
 Das habe ich so nicht gewollt! 
Styling ??? Oh je. Auf was soll man denn noch alles achten...
Wird ja zeitig dunkel...


----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2012)

*Habe jetzt den passenden **Shop** mit modischen Socken gefunden ** Aber da können wir eigentlich gleich eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben. Kann mich nicht erinnern, hier auf irgendeinem Bild schon mal eine flotte Socke gesehen zu haben *

*@dusi: Das Helius wiegt 13,1 kg *


----------



## Bocacanosa (8. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Habe jetzt den passenden **Shop** mit modischen Socken gefunden ** Aber da können wir eigentlich gleich eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben. Kann mich nicht erinnern, hier auf irgendeinem Bild schon mal eine flotte Socke gesehen zu haben *



Da muss ich Dir leider widersprechen:






Siehe Bildmitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (8. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt  Die Socken von Jan sind einwandfrei und Andi im Hintergrund kann auch bleiben wie er ist ... aber der Rest der Truppe sollte mal einen Blick auf die Sockenseite werfen  

Diese hier finde ich nett


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Habe jetzt den passenden **Shop** mit modischen Socken gefunden ** Aber da können wir eigentlich gleich eine Sammelbestellung aufgeben. Kann mich nicht erinnern, hier auf irgendeinem Bild schon mal eine flotte Socke gesehen zu haben *
> 
> *@dusi: Das Helius wiegt 13,1 kg *




Bärbel, wir machen mit beim Sockenbestellen 

Bocacanosa klasse Socken und die Radelschuhe erst mal

Bärbel hier noch ein schönes Revier nahe Füssen.
Bilder von Samstag


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. Oktober 2012)

Da fühl ich mich ja direkt geehrt bärbel 

sodele, hier haben wir ein mal video vom lago:



n gefällt mir wär nett 


Bilder aus den dolomiten, wo ich grad herkomm, folgen denk ich mal 

und guido schnucki: hab dir doch gesagt, dass wir dort sind. auf die refugio genova sind wir von st. ullrich aus hoch auf die ... ja gute frage wie die hütte hies, auf jedenfall kam danach ein parallel weg zu irgend nem adolf munkel steig oder so. ich kann schaun


----------



## kubitix (8. Oktober 2012)

hi Andi, hi Marc,

dann will ich mal nett sein:

gefällt mir, aber,

den Arco Trail fahren ist verb.........., OK da sind wir mal großzügig, jedoch,

das gute Eis essen ohne was mitzubringen, das ganze dann auch noch scham.- und rücksichtslos im I-Net publizieren,

aber der Schluß entschädigt für vieles, zeigt er doch "Nobody is perfect"

Stefan


----------



## KHUJAND (8. Oktober 2012)

gekauft bei Kik-textilien, für 2,95 euro


----------



## xerto (8. Oktober 2012)

- Andi
- Marc

schöner video 

Eisbecher (Neid) Wetter auch Neid

schön ist die musik 

toll auch am schluss, was alles schief ging 


freue mich schon auf den nächsten 

und die socken waren auch ok


----------



## cytrax (9. Oktober 2012)

Klasse Video! Bekommt natürlich nen 

Meine neuen  wird ja doch langsam bissl frischer^^


----------



## dusi__ (9. Oktober 2012)

Socken... hört doch einfach auf euch die Beine zu rasieren...sind doch keine Rennrad fahrer...


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2012)

*@Andi*
Beste Unterhaltung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*@Osti*
Das erste Bild ist **


*@Cytrax*
Damit wirst du bestimmt zum Sockenträger des Monats gekürt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*@akisu*

*ZUFRIEDEN? *


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2012)

Sieht schick aus, das andere ist aber schicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2012)

Finde ich auch


----------



## akisu (9. Oktober 2012)

@KHUJAND 
cooles foto 

@bärbel
nur so halb, du gehst ja nun fremd und hast uns nicht mehr so liep *schnief*


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> @KHUJAND
> cooles foto



DANKE !  
hier bleibe ich... nur nette leute hier. 
in anderen hersteller unter foren würde man für fremdmarken ausgebuuuhhht.  

 hier sind wirklich alle nett.


----------



## akisu (9. Oktober 2012)

siehe meinen kommentar an bärbel... ich beschwere mich ja schon 

ich hab ja nur das foto gelobt. nicht das rad! das geht natürlich gar nicht. 
ach naja andere mütter haben auch schöne töchter


----------



## Asko (9. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !
> hier bleibe ich... nur nette leute hier.
> in anderen hersteller unter foren würde man für fremdmarken ausgebuuuhhht.
> 
> hier sind wirklich alle nett.



Hier fahren mittlerweile aber auch viele Fremd 

Sitz grade beim Arzt weil ich mich bei nen eigentlich recht unspektakulären Sturz vor 2 Wochen verletzt hab und ich immernoch schmerzen hatte.

Kleines Stück vom Daumenknochen ist abgesplittert -> Draht und 4-6 Wochen Gips 

PS: Sehr sehr schickes Rad Bärbel.


----------



## blutbuche (9. Oktober 2012)

@Arthur : du bist eh ungeschlagen im socken styling   ..die weissen langen auf einem der letzten bilder ,  sind auch nicht von schlechten eltern


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Kleines Stück vom Daumenknochen ist abgesplittert -> Draht und 4-6 Wochen Gips



So von Bikeverhindertem zu Bikeverhinderter: Gute Besserung 

Ich bin jetzt schon 7 Wochen raus


----------



## Asko (9. Oktober 2012)

Danke, dir auch 

Das ich nicht Biken kann stört mich momentan aber schon fast am wenigstens.
Hab eigentlich grade viel zu viel Arbeit für sonen Mist, aber man kanns ja nicht ändern.

Wenigstens kann ich mich jetzt mindestens 4 Wochen über meine Dummheit ärgern, der Sturz wäre locker vermeidbar gewesen 
Andrerseits hätte es mich ohne Integralhelm und Knieschoner noch viel viel schlimmer erwischt, die Hände sind einfach schwer zu schützen...

Hab den Sturz sogar auf Video, hab nur dummerweise grade nach hinten gefilmt


----------



## Asko (9. Oktober 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Hab den Sturz sogar auf Video, hab nur dummerweise grade nach hinten gefilmt








Auchnoch genau unter der Gondel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Wenigstens kann ich mich jetzt mindestens 4 Wochen über meine Dummheit ärgern ........



Jemand meinte zu mir, "Es gibt keine schlauen Stürze!"


----------



## Asko (9. Oktober 2012)

Das stimmt allerdings 

Und weil wir grade schon beim Thema (Knie)protektoren waren, meine nach dem Sturz:





Am Helm sieht man nicht soviel, der hat aber auch ein paar schöne Kratzer abbekommen. Gefühlt bin ich mit dem Kinnbügel vom Helm zuerst aufgeschlagen.





Bin aufjedenfall sehr froh das ich die Kratzer nicht abbgekommen hab


----------



## buschhase (9. Oktober 2012)

Wie hastn das geschafft? ^^ Auf jeden gut, dass dir nix passiert ist.


----------



## Asko (9. Oktober 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Auf jeden gut, dass dir nix passiert ist.



Abgesehn vom gebrochenen Daumen? 



buschhase schrieb:


> Wie hastn das geschafft? ^^



Bin in nen ziemlich ungünstigen Winkel auf diese schrägen Holzbretter gefahren und weg war der Vorderreifen.


----------



## buschhase (9. Oktober 2012)

Oh, das mit dem Daumen hab ich wohl überlesen. Dann eben gut, dass dir nicht mehr passiert ist


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *@Andi*
> Beste Unterhaltung



danke  



kubitix schrieb:


> den Arco Trail fahren ist verb..........



nicht nur der leider 
aber danke 




xerto schrieb:


> - Andi
> - Marc
> 
> schöner video
> ...



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !
> hier bleibe ich... nur nette leute hier.
> in anderen hersteller unter foren würde man für fremdmarken ausgebuuuhhht.
> 
> hier sind wirklich alle nett.


Fast alle 


akisu schrieb:


> siehe meinen kommentar an bärbel... ich beschwere mich ja schon
> 
> ich hab ja nur das foto gelobt. nicht das rad! das geht natürlich gar nicht.
> ach naja andere mütter haben auch schöne töchter


----------



## barbarissima (9. Oktober 2012)

Mensch Asko, jetzt du auch noch  Ist ja echt übel  Ist es denn der rechte oder der linke Daumen?


> PS: Sehr sehr schickes Rad Bärbel


Danke schön


----------



## manurie (9. Oktober 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Hier fahren mittlerweile aber auch viele Fremd


Ja ich auch, bin von einem aufzubauenden Nicolairahmen(Helius AM) zu einem Cube gewechselt. Cube ist fertig, Helius nicht.


----------



## Asko (9. Oktober 2012)

Glücklicherweise der linke.
Den rechten Zeigefinger hatts zwar auch erwischt, ist aber nur geprellt.
Auf beiden Seiten nen Gips zu haben ist sicherlich keine Freude.


----------



## mzaskar (9. Oktober 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ja ich auch, bin von einem aufzubauenden Nicolairahmen(Helius AM) zu einem Cube gewechselt. Cube ist fertig, Helius nicht.



ich nehme ihn  

Dämpfer noch nach oben verschieben


----------



## cytrax (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch  aber bitte in dem Blau von Artur


----------



## blutbuche (10. Oktober 2012)

@Andi : top video - und dein bike find´ich jedesmal wieder genial  !!!


----------



## Cortina (10. Oktober 2012)

Asko erst mal Gute Besserung auch von mir 



Asko schrieb:


> Auchnoch genau unter der Gondel...


Siehs positiv, wenigstens hatten die anderen nach etwas Spass 

Andi, die schoenen Trails sind alle verboten, glaub genau deshalb machen sie so viel Spass  und klasse Viedeo 

Baerbel, jetzt sieht das AMS wieder richtig klasse aus  wobei mein Sockenfavorit (die gruenen) leider nicht so dazu passen 

Gruesse Guido


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. Oktober 2012)

Asko, Beuze und Mzaskar, darf ich bei eurem Lazarett mitmachen. Nach nem kleinen Sturz (ohne Bike...) vor gut 2 Wochen macht meine linke Schulter immer noch ein paar Probleme.


----------



## iCE-tEA (10. Oktober 2012)

flying circus 2003 in gold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (10. Oktober 2012)

Wir können ja den Namen des threads ändern Bocacanosa

von Cube Talk

zu *Hospital Talk..*


----------



## Cortina (10. Oktober 2012)

oder "Memmen-Talk" wie der Fahrer eines englischen Gelaendewagens  jetzt sagen wuerde


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich darf wieder biken :huepf:


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich auch  aber bitte in dem Blau von Artur



DANKE !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Oktober 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> oder "Memmen-Talk" wie der Fahrer eines englischen Gelaendewagens  jetzt sagen wuerde


 
O. k. - dann passt das:
Bin völlig blockiert & verspannt - weil ich nicht gebikt bin! 

Ich hasse außerdem den Herbst, bunte Socken, Fremdmarken, 
nette Leute, coole Trails, schöne Videos, tolle Bilder aber vor Allem: 
Mich!  Also wenn ich mal zu memmig zum Biken bin....

Aber ich mag: Einen guten italienischen Kaffee - der einen wieder ausgeglichen macht! Grüße an Guido! 
  @_mza_skar - Feine Sache! Daumen hoch!


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> oder "Memmen-Talk" wie der Fahrer eines englischen Gelaendewagens  jetzt sagen wuerde



 und er hätte ja auch hart recht!


----------



## Bocacanosa (10. Oktober 2012)

Ausm Motion-thread:



beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




YMMD!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Oktober 2012)

Fortsetzung aus dem "in Motion":


barbarissima schrieb:


> Was du für Sendungen schaust.....


 
 Er schreibt doch die Skripts & denkt sich die Fragen aus! 
Es kann nur Besser werden....


----------



## andi_tool (10. Oktober 2012)

Sorry - aber die Aufregung kann ich nicht verstehen!

Da hat jemand eine Frage in den Raum geworfen und es kamen Antworten!

Bei so einer Steilvorlage muß man damit rechnen, daß solche Antworten kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich darf wieder biken :huepf:


 
*Glückwunsch  Da kannst du ja noch mal durchstarten bevor die Saison zu Ende geht  *


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Sorry - aber die Aufregung kann ich nicht verstehen!
> 
> Da hat jemand eine Frage in den Raum geworfen und es kamen Antworten!
> 
> Bei so einer Steilvorlage muß man damit rechnen, daß solche Antworten kommen.


 
*Halb so wild  Beuze hat nun mal noch nie ein Blatt vor den Mund genommen und alle anderen freuen sich über die Abwechslung  *


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Oktober 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Sorry - aber die Aufregung kann ich nicht verstehen!....


 
 Die Bilderpolizei hat jetzt mehr Zeit....darauf sollte man sich schon einstellen 
Und "Aufregung" kann ich keine sehen - also "take it easy" wie der Schwabe sagen würde....


----------



## akisu (10. Oktober 2012)

alles ganz entspannt 
liege ich nun mit 7 richtig oder nicht?^^


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2012)

Mach doch mal langsam, ich rechne noch 
Müsste aber ungefähr hinkommen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> ..liege ich nun mit 7 richtig oder nicht?^^


 
Kommt drauf an - die Ehefrau denkt 7.
Nur der Mann weiß - es sind 11.  Aber psssst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (10. Oktober 2012)

vermutlich hat nur beuze die sendung bis zum ende geguckt und kann die auflösung geben


----------



## Asko (10. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht ist beuze sogar der Mann mit den 6 Töchtern?

fragen über fragen


----------



## kubitix (10. Oktober 2012)

60


----------



## mzaskar (10. Oktober 2012)

Weiss jemand, wann Winterpokal startet


----------



## akisu (10. Oktober 2012)

erster montag im nov?


----------



## barbarissima (10. Oktober 2012)

Bestimmt am 5.11.  

Und im übrigen sage ich jetzt mal *42 * Das passt immer


----------



## akisu (10. Oktober 2012)

nicht schummeln, du musst schon richtig rechnen


----------



## mtblukas (10. Oktober 2012)

..


----------



## mtblukas (10. Oktober 2012)

Kleines Video vom Rennen in Beerfelden 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/51070615"]6. BBNR - Bikepark Beerfelden 2012 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Oktober 2012)

war ich leider noch in den alpen  platzierung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (10. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE !


Ich stehe ja eher auf Rot, aber dein Bike kenne ich ja schon, geiles Teil, Blau ist meine Lieblingsfarbe Nr.2.  Es ist wissentschaftlich erwiesen, dass Fahrer von roten Gefährten wesentlich aggressiver fahren.


----------



## mtblukas (10. Oktober 2012)

Kumpel Platz 18 Ich wurde leider beim 2 Rennen ausgebremst, irgendwas um die 50..


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Erstes Teil zur Überbrückung langer, einsamer und kalter Winterabende


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Oktober 2012)

Salzstreuer oder Laufrad?


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

schau mer mal


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. Oktober 2012)

*schick!!!*


----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2012)

*Na bin ich ja mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt  Besorg dir lieber auch noch ein Päckchen **hiervon** *


----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Erstes Teil zur Überbrückung langer, einsamer und kalter Winterabende



 gute wahl

aber wie lang brauchst du fuer ein laufrad? mehr als  3 oder 4 stunden hab ich noch nie an eins hingedoktert.


----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie, länger braucht man da nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Na bin ich ja mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt  Besorg dir lieber auch noch ein Päckchen **hiervon** *



Bin alergisch gegen Baldrian  bekomme dann Herzrasen


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

wird mein erstes 
ich sags dir dann


----------



## mzaskar (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab doch 



besser als Baldrian


----------



## barbarissima (11. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bin alergisch gegen Baldrian  bekomme dann Herzrasen


Ach du Schreck  Dann lieber beruhigende Musik


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> wird mein erstes
> ich sags dir dann



hehe damals hatt ich meinen spaß 

1. versuch: ups speichenrechner hatte trotz check falsche speichenlängen
2. verusch: ups.. halt stop. rechts war jetzt. ach ****
3. versuch: ohhh jetzt geh endlich in die mitte
4. versuch: tadaaaaaaa 

aber nach 4 anläufen brauch ich pro laufrad auch nur 2, 3 stunden


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Na bin ich ja mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt  Besorg dir lieber auch noch ein Päckchen **hiervon** *



Das Laufradbauen ansich ist doch schon meditativ, dann noch sowas dazu => Gute Nacht 

Habt ihr ein Tensiometer? Da ich keins hab, hatte ich bei meinem Hinterrad nur eingespeicht und es im Laden dann auf Spannung bringen lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (11. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Wie, länger braucht man da nicht



nein, warum? was hast du denn gedacht? nach 2 stueck bis auch eher bei 3 stunden als bei 4.
die meiste zeit zuppelst an der speichenspannung rum. die speichen einfaedeln geht mit etwas
uebung in einer guten halben stunde.

und ja, ich hab ein tensiometer. eigenbau. vor einer guten weile (letzten winter?) hab ich 
davon auch mal ein bild gepostet. funzt prima das teil, auch wenn man mit der absolutspannung 
ein wenig obacht geben muss.
alternativ geht natuerlich die ton-methode, aber da bin ich zu unmusikalisch.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Oktober 2012)

ich mach das nach gefühl  jede speiche mit den nachbarn checken.. des geht scho ganz gut


----------



## Cortina (12. Oktober 2012)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> .... jede speiche mit den nachbarn checken..


puhhhh....gäb das ne Rennerei wo der so weit weg wohnt 
Außerdem hat der noch weniger Ahnung als ich.....


----------



## Deleted35614 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich nehme das Stimmgerät meines Sohnes für die Speichenspannung 
Wenn sich dann Smoke on the Water gut anhört, stimmt es auch mit der Spannung


----------



## fatz (12. Oktober 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> puhhhh....gäb das ne Rennerei wo der so weit weg wohnt
> Außerdem hat der noch weniger Ahnung als ich.....


guido, es wohnt ned jeder in der wallachei 
auch wenn's da schoen ist. 

sind uebrigends gut heimgekommen. merci fuer alles!




lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Ich nehme das Stimmgerät meines Sohnes für die Speichenspannung
> Wenn sich dann Smoke on the Water gut anhört, stimmt es auch mit der Spannung


das haett ich gern mal als video!!!!


----------



## Cortina (13. Oktober 2012)

Gern geschehen

Hat das mit dem Track geklappt? Habt Ihr noch was gefunden?


----------



## fatz (13. Oktober 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Hat das mit dem Track geklappt?


ja, allerdings hast da zwischen treviso und montebelluna irgendwas kleines erwischt, statt
der schnellstrasse. nach bassano bin ich dann auch gradaus rein, statt aussenrum und 
dann von sueden, bis ich noerdlich vom trackende war und dann einfach den treviso 
schildern nach. punktlandung.


> Habt Ihr noch was gefunden?


den laden kannst dir sparen. saugeiles zeugs, aber bei den preisen heut's dir die schuhe
weg. runtergesetzt war fast gar nix.


----------



## kubitix (13. Oktober 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> den laden kannst dir sparen. saugeiles zeugs



Ihr wart´s nicht zufällig in Bassano in einem meiner lieblings - Geschäfte.


----------



## cytrax (13. Oktober 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ihr wart´s nicht zufällig in Bassano in einem meiner lieblings - Geschäfte.



Bei V....?


----------



## kubitix (13. Oktober 2012)

nö, ich kaufe nix wo "Frau D" draufsteht, ist historisch bedingt.

Ist ein Fetisch - Geschäft.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (13. Oktober 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ist ein Fetisch - Geschäft.
> 
> Stefan



Ich höre die Free Synt schon rufen : "ZIEH MICH AN!!! "


----------



## mzaskar (13. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema Socken


----------



## kubitix (13. Oktober 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich höre die Free Synt schon rufen : "ZIEH MICH AN!!! "



und das Millet schreit ständig "bind mich ein"


----------



## fatz (13. Oktober 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ihr wart´s nicht zufällig in Bassano in einem meiner lieblings - Geschäfte.



nu chlor. wo denn sonst? das in isera hatte montag vormittags zu. da haett ma 3 stunden 
vertroedeln muessen. montura macht echt hammergeile sachen, aber das zeug kriegst
fast nur zum listenpreis und der ist wie gesagt ganz schoen happig oder wenn dann doch 
mal was runtergesetzt ist, isses nix was ich brauchen kann. ich kauf das meistens in
kiefersfelden beim brosig, der laesst einem zumindest 10% nach. allerdings hat er nicht
allzuviel auswahl.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Oktober 2012)

Durfte heute früh beim Stöbern im Forum schon etwas schmunzeln! 
Zitat aus dem "Zeigt her Eure Froschbilder":


Kasebi schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich den Brandenburger Sand komplett unterschätzt. Ich hatte ständig das Gefühl mit angezogener Bremse zu fahren. Ich bin so was von Kaputt gewesen. Und das ohne großartige Hm. Aber wozu braucht ihr HM. Der Sand tuts auch...Kasebi


 
 - ohne Worte!


----------



## fatz (14. Oktober 2012)

sand als bergersatz, auch ned schlecht.

nur, bergauf mag das ja noch hinhauen, aber wie das jetzt dann bergab gehen soll ist mir noch ned so ganz klar.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Oktober 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> sand als bergersatz, auch ned schlecht. nur, bergauf mag das ja noch hinhauen, aber wie das jetzt dann bergab gehen soll ist mir noch ned so ganz klar.


 
 

Ja für uns geht es eben immer steil bergauf...im Leben  
....und wir sind auch nicht mal eben auf der Schattenseite..weil ein Berg.... Alles schön hier...


----------



## Asko (14. Oktober 2012)

Grad dran vorbeigelaufen, manche Leute  müssen schon echte Probleme haben


----------



## Kasebi (14. Oktober 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Durfte heute früh beim Stöbern im Forum schon etwas schmunzeln!
> Zitat aus dem "Zeigt her Eure Froschbilder":
> 
> 
> - ohne Worte!



Danke  

In dem Sand kannst du(Ich) selbst geradeaus und bergab mehr für die Kraftausdauer tun als bei den 75 Hm maximal die es bei uns an den Elsterhängen giebt. Und diese permanente "schwere" treten  ohne ausruhen bei bergabphasen ist dann doch für mich arg gewöhnungsbedürftig gewesen. Das kenn eigentlich nur vom Marathon.
Also bis dann
Kasebi 

Übrigens, damit keine Mißverständnisse aufkommen. Geplant war eine Nonstoptour von Droyßig nach Erkner über Ca 270Km. Versuch Nr1 PostNr 259 endete vor Torgau mit Schaltungsproblemen. Versuch Nr2 PostNr 270 blieb im Sand von Jüterbog stecken. Und weil ich aber unbedingt zur Froschbrücke wollte bin ich in bei Versuch Nr3 in Luckenwalde gestartet. So sind die 501Km zustande gekommen. Ich war übrigens mit An und Abreise genau 23 Stunden unterwegs. Und das alles für 4 Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2012)

http://www.redbullstratos.com/live/


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Oktober 2012)

Kasebi schrieb:


> ....war übrigens mit An und Abreise genau 23 Stunden unterwegs. Und das alles für 4 Fotos.


 
 Das ist Sportsgeist! 
  @cytrax - der Abend ist gerettet - Feeling wie bei der Mondlandung


----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @_cytrax_ - der Abend ist gerettet - Feeling wie bei der Mondlandung



Servus TV und nTV überträgts auch 

Ooooh ja wie bei der Mondlandung  Sitz hier grad mit ein paar Kumpels mit Chips und Bier 

Bei 37Km Höhe isser schon


----------



## chelli (14. Oktober 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Servus TV und nTV überträgts auch
> 
> Ooooh ja wie bei der Mondlandung  Sitz hier grad mit ein paar Kumpels mit Chips und Bier
> 
> Bei 37Km Höhe isser schon



Ja, war schon sehr, sehr interessant, hab genau passend ca. 20 Sekunden vorm Start auf Servus TV geschaltet und ab da gespannt das Geschehen verfolgt.


----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2012)

Die Zuschauerzahlen möcht ich gern mal wissen^^ Jedenfalls ne Bomben Werbung für Red Bull 

GoPro war auch am Start


----------



## OIRAM (14. Oktober 2012)

*Ist schon ne geile Zeit in der wir, hier in Westeuropa leben.
Man sollte sich viel öfter bewusst machen, dass wir auf der Sonnenseite stehen und nur auf hohem Niveau jammern.
Und dann kommen Leute wie Felix und versüßen das ganze...
SPEKTAKULÄR
Oder Wir machen das selbst...









Schönen Gruss, Mario
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Oktober 2012)

Mario,

bei Dir waren das - so wie das sehe - auch so gute 39.000 Meter eh Stufen . 

War ne krasse Show von ihm. Haben's im LiveStream gesehen. Ich hätte mir die Buchse voll gemacht, kurz vor dem Absprung wo er auf der Trittleiter stand .


----------



## Hmmwv (14. Oktober 2012)

War auch am Schauen, leider kam dann eine Personensuche dazwischen.
Was waren denn die angekündigten Worte kurz vorm Sprung?


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2012)

Öhm...ja was hat er denn noch gesagt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dabei habe ich so gut aufgepasst  aber was danach kam war einfach aufregender 

*@Mario*
Sauberer Stunt  Hast die Latte für den Felix ganz schön hoch gelegt


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2012)

I am going home now


----------



## mzaskar (14. Oktober 2012)

Und etwas mit hoch hinauf um zu sehen wie klein man doch ist .....


----------



## beuze1 (14. Oktober 2012)

*20.07 Uhr: Felix steht auf der Absprungschwelle 
20.07 Uhr: "Ich bin bereit! Das ist wirklich sehr, sehr hoch. Kleine Welt da unten."
20.07 Uhr: Baumgartner ist gesprungen!*


.


----------



## Hmmwv (14. Oktober 2012)

Danke! Also nix mit dem von den Medien vermuteten Heiratsantrag.


----------



## barbarissima (14. Oktober 2012)

*Und dann war da noch die Jungfernfahrt von meinem Helius *


























*Und dann möchte ich noch auf mein voll korrektes Outfit hinweisen *


----------



## Hmmwv (14. Oktober 2012)

Scheint eine spassige Tour gewesen zu sein.
Was ihr immer mit den Socken habt. 
Mich legt gerade eine Verkühlung lahm.


----------



## cytrax (15. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


>



Wie bequem sind denn die 661? Zwicken die in der Kniekehle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2012)

Die spürt man gar nicht


----------



## cytrax (15. Oktober 2012)

Super! Hab schon 3 Paar zurückgeschickt weil die in der Kniekehle gezwickt haben^^ Das macht die Sache natürlich recht unbequem.


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2012)

Bestell sie doch mal eine Nummer größer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. Oktober 2012)

@bärbel - Klasse bunte Sock.. nee Fotos. 
Da kann man mal sehen - wie bunt und schön die Welt ist, wenn man nur hier unten bleibt...
Ach ich sehe sie mir noch mal an - Bärbels (Foto)Welt!


----------



## barbarissima (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke schön 




mzaskar schrieb:


> Zum Thema Socken


 
Sehr innovative Bikeschuhe hast du dir da zugelegt


----------



## cytrax (15. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Bestell sie doch mal eine Nummer größer



Hab ich ja, nur die 661 nicht  die waren zu dem zeitpunkt nicht lieferbar


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe welche von Raceface, die kneifen nicht

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1271/a50638/flank-leg-black.html


----------



## mzaskar (16. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Danke schön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modell Filzpantoffel. Kuschelig warm


----------



## Turbo-s (17. Oktober 2012)

So, weil ich im Moment keine andere Fragemöglichkeit habe.

Mir sticht es in der rechten Ferse im Fussbett. ICh hab die Socken aus. Da ist nichts, aber am Fuss (Lauffläche) spüre ich mit dem Finger eine Stecknadelkopf große Verhärtung. Wenn ich da drauf drücke sticht es als ob da ein Sporn oder sowas drin wäre, ist aber ausgeschlossen. Laufe nie Barfuss. Verdacht auf Warze, aber wie gesagt es ist nur hat sonst alles normal...

Tut weh beim Laufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dusi__ (17. Oktober 2012)

Ganz klar...Amputation.


----------



## Turbo-s (17. Oktober 2012)

ich hab noch ein FSA Kurbel rumliegen mit 44er blatt, ich schlag mir's dann einfach ab.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted35614 (17. Oktober 2012)

Kuhjand, jetzt reiss dich aber mal zusammen....
Oder meinst du die schönen Schindeln an der Hütte?


----------



## akisu (17. Oktober 2012)

na die bank ist auch hübsch


----------



## barbarissima (17. Oktober 2012)

Quatsch  Der Kuhjand steht auf die sensationell roten Geranien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2012)

vorab es heisst KHUjand...   in Khujand gibt es keine Kühe.  


Gutes Foto, schönes Rad, Coole Frau, das beeindruckt mich.


----------



## mzaskar (17. Oktober 2012)

Dem ist nichts hinzu zu fügen


----------



## cytrax (17. Oktober 2012)

Oder einfach Artur  OHNE H!


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Oder einfach Artur  OHNE H!



jepp...  Artur Deutsche Schreibweise,  Arthur Englische Schreibweise.


----------



## akisu (17. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Quatsch  Der Kuhjand steht auf die sensationell roten Geranien


ich dachte er sei ein sockenfetischist


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (17. Oktober 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> So, weil ich im Moment keine andere Fragemöglichkeit habe.
> 
> Mir sticht es in der rechten Ferse im Fussbett. ICh hab die Socken aus. Da ist nichts, aber am Fuss (Lauffläche) spüre ich mit dem Finger eine Stecknadelkopf große Verhärtung. Wenn ich da drauf drücke sticht es als ob da ein Sporn oder sowas drin wäre, ist aber ausgeschlossen. Laufe nie Barfuss. Verdacht auf Warze, aber wie gesagt es ist nur hat sonst alles normal...
> 
> Tut weh beim Laufen!


Das nennt man Fersendorn. Helfen tut der Orthopäde  Und wenn der am Ende ist hilft nur noch Plan B


----------



## MisterCool (17. Oktober 2012)

Du meinst Fersensporn und nicht Fersendorn, oder?


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (17. Oktober 2012)

Danke, ich meinte natürlich Fersensporn!


----------



## marco_m (17. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Und dann war da noch die Jungfernfahrt von meinem Helius *



Aber aber ... was hat es was das AMS nicht hat  ??

Spass beiseite, tolles Bike, tolle Socken, tolle Bilder 
Noch viel Spass bei hoffentlich weiterhin bikerfreundlichem Wetter

Gruss Marco


----------



## Eisengeier (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe soeben mein erstes Cube bestellt und freue mich. 

AMS 100 Super Pro HPC blackline 2013 für glatte 2600 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diablo32 (18. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch und eine kurze Wartezeit.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Oktober 2012)

marco_m schrieb:


> Aber aber ... was hat es was das AMS nicht hat  ??


 Man ist einfach total angefixt, wenn man mal eine Runde damit gedreht hat  


marco_m schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, tolles Bike, tolle Socken, tolle Bilder
> Noch viel Spass bei hoffentlich weiterhin bikerfreundlichem Wetter
> 
> Gruss Marco


 
Danke schön Marco  Dir auch 


  @Eisengeier
Hoffentlich kommt´s bald


----------



## Biernot78 (21. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und würde gerne wissen ob ihr einen Cube Shop im Netz empfehlen könnt.
Bin auf der Suche nach einem Acid oder LTD Model 2012


----------



## Bocacanosa (21. Oktober 2012)

Bike Discount. 

Hab da 2 von 4 Bikes gekauft. Ohne Probleme!

Haben heute das 2012er LTD SL in grey metal green als Tagesangebot fÃ¼r 899,00 â¬

Edit: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a54491/ltd-sl-grey-metal-green.html


----------



## cytrax (21. Oktober 2012)

Das Zwergenbike von Userin Chaotenkind Ich glaub ich bin verliebt


----------



## Asko (21. Oktober 2012)

Soviele Nicolais 

Bis auf die goldene Kette und den Tacho isses aber aufjedenfall schick.


----------



## blutbuche (21. Oktober 2012)

das blau - camo mag ich auch ..a ber in XS sieht jedes bike seltsam aus ..


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2012)

@ cytrax
Sieht spitzenmäßig aus  



*Nachdem mich in den letzten Tagen ein Virus erwischt hatte 

 habe ich es rechtzeitig zum bestimmt letzten warmen Sonntag im Jahr geschafft, wieder halbwegs fit zu werden. Also ab auf die Alb 

*

*Letzte Nebelreste *
*



*

*Nachdem die ersten 400hm geschafft waren, gab es zur Belohnung auch gleich einen sensationellen Ausblick 

*
*



*

*Cool, oder 

*
*



*

*Burg Lichtenstein war total überlaufen 

*
*



*

*Also lieber gleich wieder ab auf die Trails 

*
*



*

*



*

*Zum Schluss noch mal den Ausblick genießen

 *
*Da oben hat mir eine Oma erzählt, wie sie anno 1956 mit ihrem Bismarck-Fahrrad in den Alpen war. "Damahls hatten wir noch keine so dicken Reifen." Da gabs nur ganz normale Fahrräder!" Respekt 

*






*Und dann geht es auf endlosen Serpentinen wieder zurück nach Lichtenstein 

 Die Abfahrt war einfach zu schön um anzuhalten 

*


*Hoffe, ihr habt die Sonne genießen können und seid nicht in irgendwelchen Nebellöchern festgesessen 

*


----------



## mzaskar (21. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt hast du mich aber ganz schön verwirrt  

Aber ich war auch in der Sonne  





einer meiner Lieblingsplätze  da hat es immer Mädels 





Leider nicht ich (Daher lass ich den Bikeardeur mal im Dunkeln agieren), aber bald wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du mich aber ganz schön verwirrt


In dem anderen Liechtenstein gibt es auch viele schöne Trails


----------



## andi_tool (22. Oktober 2012)

Bärbel treibt sich in der Reutlinger Gegend herum...

Unsere Alb hat schon schöne Flecken.

Du hattest richtig gutes Wetter, so wie ich das auf den Bildern sehe. Darum beneide ich Dich. Ich war hier in der Heimat biken am Sonntag. Nebel, Nebel, Nebel und die Kälte saugt ganz schön an den Reserven...


----------



## akisu (22. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Cool, oder
> 
> *
> *
> ...


 bisschen wenig federweg oder? und was sind das für reifen? damit hat man doch keinen ordentlichen grip. also da kann man noch einiges optimieren 
aber der dino an der seite ist top 


*


barbarissima schrieb:



			Hoffe, ihr habt die Sonne genießen können und seid nicht in irgendwelchen Nebellöchern festgesessen 



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*natürlich war ich bei dem wetter auch radfahren. wäre ja dumm gewesen wenn nicht. 

aber ich hab meine kamera erst nachts ausgepackt.







barbarissima schrieb:


> In dem anderen Liechtenstein gibt es auch viele schöne Trails



das lichtenstein in sachsen?


----------



## barbarissima (22. Oktober 2012)

> das lichtenstein in sachsen?


Da gibt es auch noch eins 



Ich habe nach meiner Rückkehr auch noch ein Panoramabild vom herbstlichen Heidenheim gemacht


----------



## cytrax (22. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch noch eins
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe nach meiner Rückkehr auch noch ein Panoramabild vom herbstlichen Heidenheim gemacht



Hahaha in Dillingen sahs auch nicht besser aus  Wollte bissel filmen aber als ich den Film am Pc angeschaut hab sah man nix weil die Linse ständig beschlagen/nass war


----------



## akisu (22. Oktober 2012)

da sieht man ja selbst bei raufasertapete mehr^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (22. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> da sieht man ja selbst bei raufasertapete mehr^^



Freitag und Samstag war bei uns in Heidenheim aber auch noch richtig klasse Wetter.

Nur Sonntag hat's überhaupt nicht aufgerissen.


----------



## mzaskar (22. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss mal wieder nach Frankfurt 

Keine offenen Stellen als IT-Projektleiter


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Oktober 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich muss mal wieder nach Frankfurt
> 
> Keine offenen Stellen als IT-Projektleiter




Wir können tauschen, dann bist Du wenigsten schon mal näher dran.
Ich suche nämlich was neues.....


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Oktober 2012)

*was für eine Bergschau heute, unten dicker Nebel und kalt...ab 1000m Sonne*


----------



## Asko (23. Oktober 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *was für eine Bergschau heute, unten dicker Nebel und kalt...ab 1000m Sonne*


----------



## Cortina (24. Oktober 2012)

*Mein Neid ist mit Dir 

Wie siehts bei Dir dieses WE aus? Same time & place as last year? Sind wieder in Neukeferloh 

Gruesse Guido*


----------



## akisu (24. Oktober 2012)

schicke fotos


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn hier los ???? 
Wo seit Ihr denn alle ????? 
Hat keiner mehr was zu erzählen ?????
Oder seits schon alle im Winterschlaf versunken ????

Ich gebs ja zu, ich hab auch nix zu erzählen. Zumindest nichts erfreuliches. Umso mehr habe ich gehofft von Euch etwas schönes oder unterhaltsames zu lesen.......

Auf jetzt.

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Asko (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich hock leider immernoch mit Gipsarm rum 
Wenigstens hab ich dadurch mittlerweile sogut wie alles zusammen um mein Remedy über den Winter etwas aufzumöbeln.

Abundzu muss aber dann doch etwas Auslauf sein 













Mal sehen wo es morgen hingeht, das Wetter ist aufjedenfall vielversprechend.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Oktober 2012)

oh , habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dann mal gute Genesung.
Aber es tut gut, wenn mal raus kann und einem nicht die Decke auf den Kopf fällt.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (30. Oktober 2012)

Danke 

Ja, so ein paar Wochen Auszeit können schon ganz entspannend sein. Leider sind sie nicht grade zur besten Zeit gekommen, aber was solls.

Kommt man wenigstens mal dazu zu Fuss ein paar Trails zu suchen oder die ein oder andre Serie die schon lange rumliegt anzuschaun.


----------



## barbarissima (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja dann auch dir gute Besserung  Wie lange dauert es denn noch, bis alles verheiltist?


----------



## xerto (30. Oktober 2012)

ich bin hier,



hab aber auch nix zu erzählen


----------



## cytrax (30. Oktober 2012)

Pedalachse verbogen, Oberschenkel/Hüfte kunterbunt, Sattel kaputt, Schaltauge abgerissen, zuviel Arbeit und Stress mit der Ex...


Aber ich hab ein Fixie zusammengebaut


----------



## Asko (30. Oktober 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja dann auch dir gute Besserung  Wie lange dauert es denn noch, bis alles verheiltist?



Danke.

Gestern meinte mein Arzt das ich Ende nächster Woche der Krankenschwester tief in die Augen schauen muss und er holt solange den Draht raus...


----------



## Asko (30. Oktober 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Pedalachse verbogen, Oberschenkel/Hüfte kunterbunt, Sattel kaputt, Schaltauge abgerissen, zuviel Arbeit und Stress mit der Ex...







cytrax schrieb:


> Aber ich hab ein Fixie zusammengebaut


Gefällt sehr gut, auch wenn ich den Sinn von solchen Rädern nicht ganz verstehe


----------



## cytrax (30. Oktober 2012)

Ach um mal schnell zu nem Kumpel zu fahrn oder einfach als Citybike is schon top  

Und es trainiert die Beine^^ obwohl ich noch ne noob Übersetzung dran hab  38/16 

Ich hatte es orginal hergerichtet aber die RR Geo sagt mir und meinem Rücken nicht zu...sowie die Oberrohrschaltung. (die abgebauten Teile hab ich aber schön aufgehoben und verpackt )

Mit dem Ding lässt sichs echt gut übern Teer fetzen  brauch nur mal noch ander Pedale mit Riemen 

EDIT:


Asko schrieb:


>



Bin ein bissl unsanft abgestiegen


----------



## Cortina (31. Oktober 2012)

Asko wünsche Dir Gute Besserung 

Markus, wenn Du das Peugeot mal nicht mehr willst, ich nehm es


----------



## fatz (31. Oktober 2012)

he jungs! ihr muesst mir aber auch alles nachmachen. gute besserung allerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (31. Oktober 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Markus, wenn Du das Peugeot mal nicht mehr willst, ich nehm es



Nene des behalt ich lieber  Ich will doch nicht das du dir mit nem "Hardtail" den Rücken kaputt machst 



fatz schrieb:


> he jungs! ihr muesst mir aber auch alles nachmachen. gute besserung allerseits!



Danke, gleichfalls!

@ Asko, auch dir gute Besserung!

So, zu meiner Defektenliste kommt noch ein aufgeschlitzter Schwalbe FA  gut das die Bestellung noch nicht raus is, muss mich nochmal über tubeless und neue Reifen (Maxxis, Conti) informieren  Ich werd noch verrückt...dieses Jahr hatte ich echt Pech


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Oktober 2012)

An alle "Kaputten" : Gute Besserung !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. November 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> An alle "Kaputten" : Gute Besserung !


 
Da schließe ich mich an - und an Alle "Verseuchten" auch. 
PS: Bei uns seit heute früh nur kaltes Wasser & keine Heizung.  
Erste Maßnahmen des Staates zur Abhärtung seiner Bürger... Mist!


----------



## xerto (1. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Aber ich hab ein Fixie zusammengebaut



Ein wunderschönes Bike.  

wenn sich cortina anders entscheidet, nehm ich es 

Gutte besserung an alle hardcorebiker und sontwie geschädigten 

wieso fahrt ihr eigentlich mit so viel körpereinsatz? um die ärzte zu beschäftigen und gewicht mittels platten am körper zu zulegen?


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. November 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> PS: Bei uns seit heute früh nur kaltes Wasser & keine Heizung.
> Erste Maßnahmen des Staates zur Abhärtung seiner Bürger... Mist!



Oh je ... ich drück die Daumen, dass der Kessel oder was auch immer schnell wieder in Gang kommt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. November 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Oh je ... ich drück die Daumen, dass der Kessel oder was auch immer schnell wieder in Gang kommt.


 
 Der Mechaniker ist gerade wieder los - alles ist Gut! Danke Joerg... Muss also die Abhärtung doch wieder mittels MTB erfolgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (1. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Ich hatte es orginal hergerichtet aber die RR Geo sagt mir und meinem Rücken nicht zu...sowie die Oberrohrschaltung. (die abgebauten Teile hab ich aber schön aufgehoben und verpackt )
> 
> Mit dem Ding lässt sichs echt gut übern Teer fetzen  brauch nur mal noch ander Pedale mit Riemen


Feines Ding, ich hab auch noch son RR mit Unterrohrschaltung 2x6 komplett original. 




Bild ist nicht mehr so aktuell, weil blaues Lenkerband dran und neue Contis GP 4000 drauf. Die Riemenpedale habe ich entfernt und fahr nen Plattform/Klickiepedal. Ich nehm mein RR nur zum Konditionstraining und wenn auf Montage mal keine Berge in Sicht sind.

Ich bin aber auch noch daran am arbeiten, viele blanke Aluteile die: Polier mich rufen.


----------



## cytrax (1. November 2012)

So sah es orginal aus  2x7Fach. Okay die Bärentatzen waren nicht orginal


----------



## manurie (1. November 2012)

Die Pedale(Käfig mit Riemen) waren das Erste was ich entfernt habe.  Ich habs ja auch erst seit Anfang September billig zugekauft.

Flatlenker(breit) soll bei mir auch noch ran, weil ich kann so kaum richtig bremsen und ausserdem kann ich dann besser die VR-Bremse von links nach rechts wechseln, bin Motorradbremser.

Son altes RR ist richtig geil, wenn man das nur ein wenig aufpoliert und in Nähe des Originalzustandes bleibt.


----------



## cytrax (1. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Die Pedale(Käfig mit Riemen) waren das Erste was ich entfernt habe.  Ich habs ja auch erst seit Anfang September billig zugekauft.
> 
> Flatlenker(breit) soll bei mir auch noch ran, weil ich kann so kaum richtig bremsen und ausserdem kann ich dann besser die VR-Bremse von links nach rechts wechseln, bin Motorradbremser.
> 
> Son altes RR ist richtig geil, wenn man das nur ein wenig aufpoliert und in Nähe des Originalzustandes bleibt.



Ja genau die kamen gleich als erstes weg 

Lenker is ein Race Face Next Carbonlenker (war günstig ausm Bikemarkt^^)...breite kein Plan irgendwas um die 600mm  

Steruersatz und Tretlager waren hinüber und wurden getauscht. Eigentlich sind nur noch Rahmen, Gabel, Bremsen und Laufräder orginal  

Es fährt sich einfach nur genial  

Ich werd mal noch schauen ob mir jemand für den Kettenspanner ne grüne Rolle drehen könnte 

EDIT: Weichere Bremsbeläge brauch ich noch. Die Orginalen sind steinhart und schleifen die lackierte Felge zu schnell ab^^


----------



## Scarx (1. November 2012)

Huhuuu
Leute wie siehts aus, ich fahre jetzt seit2 Jahren das Ams 125 und das min. Jeden 2. Tag. Ich hab nun das "Problem", dass mein Federweg langsam echt knapp wird bzw. er schon häufig nicht mehr ausreicht. Ich habe den Druck der Federelemente schon so stark erhöht das sich das bike auf huckliger piste anfühlt wie ein hardtail xD... also denke ich es ist zeit für ein neues. 
Habt ihr Vorschläge wenn man bedenkt das ich auch wirklich gerne Kletter also im Allmountain bereich bleiben möchte... Ich dachte da an ein Stereo oder ist das ams150 doch besser fürs bergauf gekraksel?!


----------



## dusi__ (2. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> EDIT: Weichere Bremsbeläge brauch ich noch. Die Orginalen sind steinhart und schleifen die lackierte Felge zu schnell ab^^




N Fixie mit ner Bremse?! 

Schönes Fahrrad.


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2012)

das Peugeot als Fixie ist wunderschön  wie kommst du mit den Bremsen in Kombination mit den MTB Hebeln zurecht? In der Regel passt das doch nicht so gut vom Übersetzungsverhältnis zusammen???


----------



## Dämon__ (2. November 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> Huhuuu
> Leute wie siehts aus, ich fahre jetzt seit2 Jahren das Ams 125 und das min. Jeden 2. Tag. Ich hab nun das "Problem", dass mein Federweg langsam echt knapp wird bzw. er schon häufig nicht mehr ausreicht. Ich habe den Druck der Federelemente schon so stark erhöht das sich das bike auf huckliger piste anfühlt wie ein hardtail xD... also denke ich es ist zeit für ein neues.
> Habt ihr Vorschläge wenn man bedenkt das ich auch wirklich gerne Kletter also im Allmountain bereich bleiben möchte... Ich dachte da an ein Stereo oder ist das ams150 doch besser fürs bergauf gekraksel?!



Also ein Viergelenker bietet am Berg die beste Performens d.h. es wippt weniger wie z.b. ein Eingelenker.
Das AMS ist mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen und dort wird es bestimmt was besseres geben vor allem wenn man die Preise sieht von den 2013 Modellen.
Vom neuem Stereo gibt es einen letzten Test der nicht so besonders war, dort wurde der Hinterbau bemängelt, würde extreme wippen, dort wurde aber auch noch nicht der Seriendämpfer verbaut.


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2012)

Kauf ein Nicolai und werde glücklich  
Das die Aufkleber verkehrt herum sid, stört nicht weiter


----------



## cytrax (2. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> das Peugeot als Fixie ist wunderschön  wie kommst du mit den Bremsen in Kombination mit den MTB Hebeln zurecht? In der Regel passt das doch nicht so gut vom Übersetzungsverhältnis zusammen???



Die Kombi is recht gut. Ich hab lang gebraucht bis ich die Züge einigermaßen passend hatte aber es funzt perfekt  Bei denn RR wär es zwar wieder ein stylisches Manko da die Klemmhebel (KA wie die richtig heißen ) nicht komplett zu sind, dh. vorn hab ich die bissl weiter auf als hinten. Die Shimano Hebal kamen glaub 10 das Paar und sind 2-Finger Bremshebel.




dusi schrieb:


> N Fixie mit ner Bremse?!
> 
> Schönes Fahrrad.



Jaaaaaapp ich hab ja das Orginal Hinterrad mit Freilauf behalten. Das Einstellen der Kettenlinie war richtig beschissen  Hab mir zwar ein SSP Umbaukit gekauft aber die sind alle für 8/9-fach und ich hab ne 7-fach Nabe da musste dann ein bissel improvisiert werden . 

Da alle Kombinationen mit den Spacern nicht funktionierten hab ich von den andern beiden HR die Schraubkasetten zerlegt und dort die Spacer zwischen den einzelnen Ritzeln genommen. Von dem SSP Kit hab ich lediglich 1! 1mm Spacer gebraucht 

Jetzt such ich noch ne Schwarze Sattelstütze in 26,4mm... 

Danke für die positiven Kommentare 


Aber was keiner bemerkt hat, das die VR Bremszughülle nen cm zu lang is  die hängt bissl schief...wird aber noch gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (2. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kauf ein Nicolai und werde glücklich
> Das die Aufkleber verkehrt herum sid, stört nicht weiter



ersetze nicolaus mit liteville 301 und du hast ein richtig geiles rad, wo sogar die aufkleber richtigrum sind


----------



## dusi__ (2. November 2012)

oder einfach Rocky Mountain. Da bleibt wenigstens noch Geld für ordentliche Anbauteile über nach dem Rahmenkauf


----------



## beuze1 (2. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kauf ein *Nicolai*,
> fatz= *liteville 301*
> dusi=*Rocky Mountain*
> und werde glücklich



*Ich finde ja Werbung für sämtliche Fremdmarken hier im Cube-Talk völlig fehl am Platz 

*







.

*Biete: Betty12** PN!*




.


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. November 2012)




----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2012)

Beutze lässt es sich gut gehen


----------



## beuze1 (2. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Beutze lässt es sich gut gehen



*Soweit es meine Krücken zulassen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bin ich schon wieder auf (Krücken) Tour, wobei ich brauche ja nur noch eine..*











.


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2012)

Wie lange bist du denn noch mit dem Ding untweg und wann geht es wieder auf bike?

Bei mir wird es so langsam wieder. Biken geht mittlerweile wieder, jedoch auf Trails mit schnellen Stössen und Richtungswechseln meldet sich die Schulter. Heute geht e wieder zur Reha, habe das Gefühl die letzten Tage ist es etwas schlechter geworden. Kann aber auch am Wetter liegen.....


----------



## barbarissima (2. November 2012)

@_Scarx_
Gerade gibt es hier ein paar verlockende Angebote  Da kannst du selber was Hübsches zum Klettern zusammenschrauben 


@_beuze_
Nur noch eine Krücke? Das ist ja erfreulich  auch wenn es natürlich immer noch eine Krücke zu viel ist


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. November 2012)

@_beuze_ - der erste war wie immer sehr "Geistreich"! 

BTW: Die Leute mit nur 1 Krücke sind immer die aggresivsten Weggefährten.....die mit 2 Krücken haben noch nie versucht - mich vom Bike zu holen. Da hat man vermutlich noch Angst selbst um zu fallen. 
Aber die mit 1 Krücke.....kennen da ja nix....

Die "Ritterspiele" sind demnach eröffnet: 

                                      .....................................................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (2. November 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ersetze nicolaus mit liteville 301 und du hast ein richtig geiles rad, wo sogar die aufkleber richtigrum sind


Leichtwill ist doch was für "Mädchen und die es werden wollen" 
Ein Nicolai sieht schon aus, wie für die Ewigkeit gebaut, allein die Schweißnähte und CNC-gefrästen Gussets. 





Ich sehe auch keine Aufkleber. 





Den Nicolairahmen hatte ich schon vor dem Kauf des Cuberahmens und schweren Herzens habe ich mich von dem Nicolai getrennt.  Das sollte eigentlich mein ultimatives Bike werden.


----------



## manurie (2. November 2012)

Man war das heute ne Matsche im Bergischen Land zuhause, nachdem ich die letzten 11 Tage über saarländische Trails, die ziemlich trocken waren gefahren bin. Und auch der Einsatz der Funzel nach Feierabend hat sich dort bewährt.

Ich bin heute runter mehr gerutscht wie aktiv gefahren. 

Bilder sind ohne Matsche


----------



## cytrax (2. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Den Nicolairahmen hatte ich schon vor dem Kauf des Cuberahmens und schweren Herzens habe ich mich von dem Nicolai getrennt.  Das sollte eigentlich mein ultimatives Bike werden.



Schon verkauft? Welche Größe hatte er denn?


----------



## manurie (2. November 2012)

Ich hab ihn morgen wieder, war schon verkauft, hab dem Käufer ne Rücknahmegarantie gegeben, falls was mit dem Rahmen nicht stimmt, das trat nicht ein, sondern er fragte nach, weil die Teile seines AM dann doch nicht an den Rahmen gepasst haben und ich den Rahmen wieder zurücknehmen möchte.

Somit habe ich ihn morgen wieder und kann ihn meiner Freundin präsentieren, die hat das Teil noch nie fertig gesehen, weil ich hab das Ding selbst gebraucht gekauft und dann Hinterbau neu gepulvert und neue Lager verbaut. Den Rahmen hatte ich schon seit Januar und durch viel Arbeit auf Montage und wenig Zeit, war es einfacher mein Hardtail zu optimieren, das dann zum Cube motierte. Eben viel Geld investiert und auch noch das RR zugekauft. Somit blieb kein Geld fürs Nicolai übrig und auch meine Fahrtechnik und mein Alter ist nicht ideal um so ein Teil zu bewegen, von daher habe ich mich entschlossen das Nicolai zu verkaufen, leider. 

Der Rahmen ist in Grösse M

Ich hab dafür aber schon einen weiteren Abnehmer und wenn der nicht will, meine Fahrtechnik wird stetig besser, dann baue ich ihn vielleicht selber auf. Wär der Rahmen ein AC in Grösse S, ja dann würde ich nie verkaufen.


----------



## barbarissima (3. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> ...... und mein Alter ist nicht ideal um so ein Teil zu bewegen, von daher habe ich mich entschlossen das Nicolai zu verkaufen, leider.


*Ja wie alt muss man denn sein um ein -N- ideal bewegen zu können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*Hier eine kleine Auswahl (nicht Zutreffendes bitte streichen): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2012)

@manurie : sehr schönes nico := )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (3. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ja wie alt muss man denn sein um ein -N- ideal bewegen zu können
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe mich entschieden..


----------



## Scarx (3. November 2012)

Hi hat jemand be ahnung wo ich ein cube fritzz sl 2012 rahmengröße 20" herbekomme?!


----------



## barbarissima (3. November 2012)

xerto schrieb:


> ich habe mich entschieden..


*Jau  Und mit ein paar Handgriffen lässt sich das -N- in einen Rennrollator umbauen *

*Hier noch ein Bild von meinem "Wilde-Hühner-Race-Team" kurz WHRT  *


----------



## xerto (3. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Jau  Und mit ein paar Handgriffen lässt sich das -N- in einen Rennrollator umbauen *
> 
> *Hier noch ein Bild von meinem "Wilde-Hühner-Race-Team" kurz WHRT  *



aber hier ist jetzt die schrift richtig rum, oder? vieleicht kann man sie ein bischen größer machen.

sieht doch gut aus dein WHRT Team....

Wir sehen uns auf den trails. 

mit oder ohne strom 

aber mit "N"


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2012)

seltsame Tiere gibt es in der Schweiz


----------



## manurie (3. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Ja wie alt muss man denn sein um ein -N- ideal bewegen zu können
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe relativ spät angefangen mit biken, hab vorher 30 Jahre lang nicht mehr auf einem Fahrrad gesessen und auch keinerlei Sport getrieben. Somit bin ich froh erstmal meine Fitness binnen eines Jahres auf ein brauchbares Niveau gesteigert zu haben und die Fahrtechnik wird auch langsam besser, bloss ein Enduro muss ich jetzt nicht unbedingt haben, mir reicht auch mein Cube 100 AMS pro erstmal. Für ein Enduro habe ich auch wenig Verwendung, zumal ich mehr XC fahre und daran viel Spass habe.

Bei den Fortschritten die ich mache, eben Fitness und Fahrtechnik, werde ich schon bald auf mehr Federweg updaten, aber bis dahin gibt es für mich noch viel zu tun.

Ich besitze eh zuviele Rahmen. 
Zwei Rahmen aus doitscher Produktion. 




Der Linke ist ein Nicolai und den Rechten habe ich gebaut.  Beide haben was gemeinsam, wurden nie aufgebaut und von mir gefahren.


----------



## Schempi (3. November 2012)

Jetzt muss ich einmal im Dreieck durchn Raum springen: Hab mir jetzt Weihnachten mal vorverlegt  Das 29" Reaction GTC hab ich heuer lange gesucht und im Netz nirgendwo mehr gefunden - lauf ich gemütlich zur Uni und seh es beim lokalen Dealer auf einmal in 17 / 19 / 21 Zoll als SL hinterm Fenster  

Montag wirds abgeholt, endlich mal n sinnvolles Zweitbike bzw. überhaupt n Bike am Studienort.


----------



## beuze1 (3. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> seltsame Tiere gibt es in der Schweiz



*Tiere ? *







.


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2012)

Schwingen  und zu gewinnen gibt es meist einen Jungbullen oder Kuhglocken  in der Schweiz gibt es halt noch Tradition


----------



## manurie (3. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> seltsame Tiere gibt es in der Schweiz


In der Schweiz ticken die Uhren eh anders. 
Das sind doch Lamas die in Südamerika in den Anden heimisch sind. Mich wundert in der Schweiz nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (3. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Das sind doch Lamas



*Oder*



.


----------



## andi_tool (3. November 2012)

irgendwie erinnern die mich alle an Bärbels neues Avatar-Foto....



beuze1 schrieb:


> *Oder*
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2012)

@_manurie_ : lamas gibts in hessen auch , da muss man nicht in die schweiz ..


----------



## manurie (3. November 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @_manurie_ : lamas gibts in hessen auch , da muss man nicht in die schweiz ..


Anscheinend gibt es die Tiere auch in Mitteleuropa, den Trend habe ich auch schon bemerkt, der findet aber nur in abgrenzten Regionen statt wo kein hochdeutsch gesprochen wird.


----------



## manurie (3. November 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Oder*.


Jeepdriven mit der Kaffeeernte hintendrauf.


----------



## xerto (3. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Anscheinend gibt es die Tiere auch in Mitteleuropa, den Trend habe ich auch schon bemerkt, der findet aber nur in abgrenzten Regionen statt wo kein hochdeutsch gesprochen wird.



in hesse wird hochdeutsch gequatscht...

und wir habe exotische vieche

klick mi

und do konnste reide

off de viecher


----------



## blutbuche (3. November 2012)

nee, nur mit den lamas laufen oder sulky fahren - reiten kann  man die net .. ...


----------



## mzaskar (3. November 2012)

bevor ihr euch klopp wegen den Tierchen  etwas Panorama


----------



## cytrax (4. November 2012)

Was fürn Weltmännertag gestern  

Sattel vom SSP aufs MTB geschraubt (da Sattel vom MTB kaputt ) und 3 Stunden mit KUmpels unterwegs gewesen. 

Abends gabs Black Angus Entrecote ausm Smoker 

Was habt ihr so gemacht?
http://www.gourmetfleisch.de/rind/black-angus-entrecte-rib-eye.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (4. November 2012)

Freitags 64km den Marchfeldkanal entlang gefahren und gestern hatten wir einen Herrenabend zu 20st.


----------



## manurie (4. November 2012)

War heute zu zweit unterwegs, 4h, 35km und ca. 700hm mit Kaffeepause im Eiscafe.  Beim letzten Trail hat es mich abgeworfen, aber dank Herbstlaub fällt man sehr weich.  Ansonsten wars ne Schlammschlacht heute im Bergischen Land.

Morgen und übermorgen ist arbeitstechnisch Pause, bin im fast berglosen Land(Osnabrück) unterwegs und Überstunden stehen an. Aber Mittwoch geht ne kleine Feierabendrunde 2h im Saarland, da sind die Trails auch ziemlich trocken und man bekommt auch Tempo drauf runter. Meine Chinafunzel hat sich da schon mehr wie bewährt. Jetzt nur noch nen Mitfahrer organisieren.


----------



## manurie (4. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Was fürn Weltmännertag gestern


Der Weltmännertag soll doch ca. 51% der Weltbevölkerung daran erinnern gesünder zu leben. 

Also ich hab gestern mit Freundin zuerst Katzenshopping gemacht, eben Dosenfutter und Katzenstreu eingekauft für ihren Puschi, dann ne Runde mit Puschi gekämpft, der weiss auch was Männer brauchen und hab dementsprechend ne zerkratzte Hand. Da es noch geregnet hat, nen Mittagsschläfchen eingelegt um so gestärkt das Bad zu putzen und hab anschliessend ertragen müssen, wie meine Freundin Buli im TV live gesehen hat, Fussball ist auch ein scheiss Frauensport.  Was finden die nur daran gut?  Wenn ich Sport/Bewegung im TV sehen würde, dann eher Ballett oder sowas Ähnliches, das hat was, die Bewegungen sind kontrolliert und anmutig. 

Dann noch ne Runde essenshoppen um was wertvolles am Abend zu kochen, den Rest des Abend habe ich zur Kurzweil im Inet verbracht, den grössten Teil hier im IBC und nicht wie sonst die üblichen Linuxhackerforen.


----------



## Dämon__ (4. November 2012)

> Morgen und übermorgen ist arbeitstechnisch Pause, bin im fast berglosen Land(Osnabrück) unterwegs



Da ist der Teuto nicht weit  geh am Di den Teito rocken 



> Aber Mittwoch geht ne kleine Feierabendrunde 2h im Saarland, da sind die Trails auch ziemlich trocken und man bekommt auch Tempo drauf runter.



Warte mal ab, hast den Regen ja nicht mitbekommen der hier runter gekommen ist.
Schöne grüße an Martin  komme in 3 Wochen auch mal wieder vorbei.


----------



## cytrax (4. November 2012)

Hmm komisch das alle schlechtes Wetter hatten außer....
















ICH


----------



## manurie (4. November 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Da ist der Teuto nicht weit  geh am Di den Teito rocken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dienstag geht eh nicht, weil wir sind dann dort gegen Mittag fertig und dann geht es Richtung Saarland und morgen bis Dunkelheit Überstunden und sich dann am Feierabend noch ne Route zu suchen mit Lampe kannste vergessen.

Du warst bestimmt noch nicht im Bergischen gefahren, da haste noch 1-2 Wochen Regenpause im Herbst nen Schlammloch als Weg, ist selbst im Sommer nen Problem. So rund um die Pur, Rentrisch, St. Ingbert kannste nen Tag später nach Regen schon fast mit Semislicks fahren.

Ich freue mich schon auf Mittwoch dort, endlich im Downhill wieder Speed und wenns nur mit Lampe ist, hier im Bergischen ist nur Schlammparty und kontrolliert Schlammrutschen. Hat aber heute trotzdem Spass gemacht.

Ja komm du auch mal vorbei und ich führe dich als Wuppertaler(der ich nicht bin) durch die heimischen saarländischen Wälder, so als Scout.  Ich verstehe auch die komische Sprache der Rucksackdeutschen dort, kann auf hochdeutsch antworten oder auch in deren eigener Sprache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (4. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hmm komisch das alle schlechtes Wetter hatten außer....
> ICH


Hier wars freitags gut, gestern Mist, nur gegen Abend besser, da konnste vielleicht Rennrad fahren, aber ich hatte da kein Bock drauf mehr, mir darauf den Arsch abzufrieren. Heute wars gut, gegen Ende der Tour kam dann der Regen, somit alles ok.


----------



## OIRAM (4. November 2012)

*


cytrax schrieb:



			Abends gabs Black Angus Entrecote ausm Smoker 

Was habt ihr so gemacht?
http://www.gourmetfleisch.de/rind/black-angus-entrecte-rib-eye.html

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich bin ja schon einiges gewöhnt (zwei Mädels, 14. und 18.)
Aber dafür brauch ich mal ne Übersetzung...
Was hast Du abends getan 

Achso, ich war Fahrrad fahren. War ne ordentliche Schlamm und Matsch Tour 

Schönen Gruß, Mario

*


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. November 2012)

Hi Mario,

ich glaube er meint nur einen riesen Berg Fleisch vom Grill.....

Ich war am Donnertag bei schönem Wetter radeln und heute nochmal 2 Stunden bei allerdings weniger schönem Wetter. Aber es blieb wenigstens von oben trocken.

Ansonsten verbringe ich die letzten Tage mit allem was zur Jobsuche gehört. Sonst geht bald das Geld und anschließend das Radeln aus......

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## cytrax (5. November 2012)

Genau, nur ein Batzen wars leider nicht  ein Batzen wär auch zu teuer aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix


----------



## Bocacanosa (5. November 2012)

Black Agnus:






Entrcôte:





Smoker:


----------



## dusi__ (5. November 2012)




----------



## Turbo-s (5. November 2012)

Hunger!


----------



## cytrax (5. November 2012)

Ich hätts nicht besser beschreiben können ihr 2  War saulecker 






Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hunger!



Nix da! A ordentlichs Fleisch is ma 100000000x lieber


----------



## beuze1 (5. November 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> *Black Agnus*:




*Best Angus *







.


----------



## OIRAM (5. November 2012)

*Mensch Markus, und ich wollt Dir schon Drogenkonsum unterstellen...

Dank Euch für die ausführliche Aufklärung...

Und Dir LittleBoomer viel Erfolg bei der Jobsuche.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. November 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Best Angus


 
 Daran (an den) hatte ich irgendwie auch gleich gedacht.....
Aber die 3 Original-Fotos sind auch sehr selbsterklärend! 
Besonders der "Smoker" gefällt mir....

PS:
Wenn schon Beuze den Mannen vom Elektriker- Team aus Australien huldigt - werde ich glaube ich langsam zu Alt für diese Musik...


----------



## andi_tool (6. November 2012)

wobei die alten Sachen mit Bon Scott (also bis maximal "Highway to Hell") noch mal ein ganz anderes Kaliber sind als das neumodische Zeugs mit Brian Johnson..

Das war irgendwie..... dreckiger 



spurhalter schrieb:


> Daran (an den) hatte ich irgendwie auch gleich gedacht.....
> Aber die 3 Original-Fotos sind auch sehr selbsterklärend!
> Besonders der "Smoker" gefällt mir....
> 
> ...


----------



## manurie (7. November 2012)

andi_tool schrieb:


> wobei die alten Sachen mit Bon Scott


Ja das habe ich früher auch als Kind gehört, war damals total in.  So mit Kassettenrecorder bei der Klassenwanderung 1980  Jetzt fahre ich nur noch auf Ufta, ufta, Technotrance ab. 

Feine Nieselregentour heute, nach 2h war alles durch, eben die Nässe durch die Sachen und der Matsch wurde fein von aussen aufgetragen, die Elektrik war wasserfest geblieben, somit feines Funzellicht bis ans Ende der Tour.


----------



## Friecke (9. November 2012)

Sind alle Cube Fahrer im Urlaub, oder ist das Internet kaputt??


----------



## Turbo-s (9. November 2012)

Friecke schrieb:


> Sind alle Cube Fahrer im Urlaub, oder ist das Internet kaputt??



Ja vermutlich, ist recht ruhig geworden im Forum... die sind wahrscheinlich noch alle südlich der Alpen und am nächster Woche Montag bekommen wir nassen Mitteldeustchen wieder die Hammer-Alpenpanorama 20 Grad Bilder ins Forum eingestellt....


----------



## dusi__ (9. November 2012)

Ich Tippe eher auf Winterschlaf Vorbereitungen .  Essen Essen essen und dann aufm Sofa versinken


----------



## Turbo-s (9. November 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> Ich Tippe eher auf Winterschlaf Vorbereitungen .  Essen Essen essen und dann aufm Sofa versinken



Ist aber auch ein schönes Hobby!


----------



## Dämon__ (9. November 2012)

oder fahren nur ihre anderen nicht Cube´s durch den Wald.


----------



## cytrax (9. November 2012)

Oder haben Spätschicht :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (9. November 2012)

...oder sind in München :-(

Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## beuze1 (9. November 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> ...oder sind in München :-(



*Sollen wir einen Trinken nächste Woche, da wäre ich auch in der Stadt.






Sent from Balkon

*


----------



## manurie (9. November 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> ... und am nächster Woche Montag bekommen wir nassen Mitteldeustchen wieder die Hammer-Alpenpanorama 20 Grad Bilder ins Forum eingestellt....


Panoramabilder aus den Alpen mit blauen Himmel und weiten Blick ins Tal mit paar Nebelfetzen und vielleicht ne glückliche Kuh mit drauf.  Sonnenuntergänge mit Sissy auf dem Mountainbike. 
Ich fahre nur rum als Mittelgebirgler mit Matschewald ohne Panoramablick und hab trotzdem Spass.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. November 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Sent from Balkon*


 
 Der Beuze, trinkend und AC/DC lauschend auf dem Balkon.....
Und wenn dann die Ordnungsmacht von den Nachbarn gerufen wird wegen der Lärmbelästigung den Kollegen den Ausweis von der Bilderpolizei unter die Nase reiben.....diese "Jugend"


----------



## mzaskar (9. November 2012)

Mir war langweilig und ich habe mal was gebastelt 

Vorher





Nacher


----------



## Asko (9. November 2012)

Perfekt, dann hast du ja jetz sicher das Werkzeug für die XTR Kurbel rumliegen und verkaufst es mir für kleines Geld 

Echt schicke Räder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (10. November 2012)

Die Schrift ist immer noch verkehrt rum.


----------



## bommel- (10. November 2012)

Ich fahr kommende woche mal zum Händler um die Ecke welcher auch Cube vertreibt!

Da mein aktuelles Rad die Tage das Zeitliche segnete muss was neues her.


----------



## manurie (10. November 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Die Schrift ist immer noch verkehrt rum.


Da ist doch nie Schrift drauf.


----------



## manurie (10. November 2012)

@bommel-
Und was für ein Modell soll es sein?

Ich bin zum Cuberahmen ganz spontan gekommen, mein Hardtail hat mich genervt auf der Tour. 2 Tage später hatte ich aus dem Bikemarkt nen Rahmen(XC-Fully) und ne Woche später alles fertig, ich hab so gesehen nen Custom-Cube, das gibt es von Cube in der Ausstattung nicht und ich bin jetzt noch voll begeistert.

Mein Cube.


----------



## bommel- (10. November 2012)

Tja mein jetziges noName Bike(kein richtiges MTB,eher AllRoundteil)gab
den Geist auf und da ich eh ein neues richtiges MTB wollte fahr ich
eben nun zu nem händler hier der eben Cube vertreibt und lass mich mal beraten.

Ich tendiere zum nem Hardtail aber mal sehen.

für mich stellt sich eben momentan die Frage welche Marke,modell etc
da es richtig viel Auswahl gibt.

Cube hat nen guten Ruf und der händler ist um die Ecke also fahr ich ma hin und seh dann weiter.


----------



## manurie (10. November 2012)

Mein Schwager hat auch ein komplett gekauftes Hardtail von Cube und ist damit zufrieden, was der aber genau fährt weiss ich auch nicht. Das Einzigste was mir negativ daran aufgefallen sind die Schalttrigger mit Ganganzeige von Shimano, die sind so überbreit, so dass man nicht auf Einfingerbremstechnik umstellen kann.

Die Modelle von Cube sind nicht schlecht, es kommt eben auf die Ausstattung an. Wenn ich nen Hardtail für mich wählen würde, dann superleicht mit Carbon oder ohne Geschwindigkeitsansprüche nen XC-Fully, damit fährt man viel entspannter den Trail runter.


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Das Einzigste was mir negativ daran aufgefallen sind die Schalttrigger mit Ganganzeige von Shimano, die sind so überbreit, so dass man nicht auf Einfingerbremstechnik umstellen kann.



Die Ganganzeige kann man abmachen


----------



## manurie (10. November 2012)

Wusste ich noch nicht bzw. ich hab mich damit noch nicht beschäftigt, weil ich die Trigger von Sram fahre, mir fiel das nur auf.

Ne Ganganzeige ist eh nicht sinnvoll, zur Zeit im Dunkeln beim Nightride sieht man das eh nicht, da verlässt man sich auf das Gefühl.


----------



## bommel- (10. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Die Ganganzeige kann man abmachen




Was ist damit genau gemeint?

Ja ich fahre immer lange touren und wenige querfeldein sondern meist normale Wege.

Was in der Zukunft kommt wird sich zeigen aber aktuell ist dnek ich dafür ein HT genau richtig.

Sollte ich irgendwann doch auch Trails fahren kommt eben nochn Fully.


----------



## cytrax (10. November 2012)

Das da  dann kannst Bremshebel und Shifter tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bommel- (10. November 2012)

Danke für Erklärung.


----------



## Scarx (11. November 2012)

Das war das erste was ich geändert hatte. Wer brauch bitte ne Anzeige ich merk dich eh ob der gang stimmt, ob mir das jetzt angezeigt wird oder nicht xD


----------



## chelli (11. November 2012)

cytrax schrieb:


> Das da  dann kannst Bremshebel und Shifter tauschen.



Das klappt aber nur mit den SL-M770, sprich die 2011er XT-Trigger, ohne weiteres Zubehör, bei den 2012er SL-M780 ist die zugehörige Abdeckung nicht mehr dabei und muss nachgekauft werden:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...-mit-schraube-fuer-sl-m780-links.html?mfid=43
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...mit-schraube-fuer-sl-m780-rechts.html?mfid=43


----------



## cytrax (11. November 2012)

Jo sorry...hätte ich wohl besser dazuschreiben sollen


----------



## manurie (11. November 2012)

bommel- schrieb:


> Ja ich fahre immer lange touren und wenige querfeldein sondern meist normale Wege.


Mettlach Saarschleife, du wohnst doch im nördlichen Saarland, das Gebiet ist doch eigentlich ideal für MTB-Touren. Für lange Touren ohne Downhillanspruch ist nen Hardtail doch am besten. Ich fahre in der Woche viel bei St.Ingbert rum, nen Hardtail reicht dort normalerweise auch, mit meinen XC-Fully fahren sich die Downhilltrails einfach geschmeidiger, ich hab den Vergleich zum vorherigen Hardtail. Ich hatte heute ne Tour mit Mitfahrern in Wuppertal, die ich geführt habe. Was mir auffiel, die Tourenfahrer sind wesentlich besser im Uphill wie ich und auch jünger, nur im Downhill war ich einfach besser, weil ich von jeher den Downhill gesucht habe und die passenden Trails dazu. Ich fahre erst ein Jahr MTB und hab mich vorher 30 Jahre lang sportlich nicht bewegt und bin mittlerweile 47 Jahre alt und führe nicht unbedingt einen gesunden Lebensstil, von daher resultieren auch meine Defizite im Uphill, es wird aber langsam besser.

Änderung: Mittlerweile führe ich auch Touren im Saarland nach Feierabend, keiner meiner Mitfahrer hat sich beschwert. Die Wuppertaler Mitfahrer auch nicht.


----------



## bommel- (11. November 2012)

Ich fahre auch erst seit kurzem Bike und ja hier gibts etliche Strecken in den Wäldern.

In irgendeine Schublade will ich mich nicht zwängen in Sachen was für ein Style ich fahre.Ich mags eben längere Strecken zu fahren eben meist auf normalen Waldwegen oder eben auch kleineren Pfaden wenns eben aufm Weg liegt.

Zurzeit ist es sogar so dass ich an ner Waldkreuzung den Weg nach oben immer dem Weg nach unten vorziehe.Lieber auspowern berghoch
und gerade fahren aber Bergab nur wenn sein muss.

Daher würd ich sagen reicht mir wohl jetzt ein Hardtail und wenn ich dann in 2-3 Jahren merke dass ich auch gern noch andere Sachen gerne fahre bin icht nicht abgeneigt mir dafür dann ein Fully zu kaufen.


----------



## manurie (11. November 2012)

Du brauchst dich auch nicht zu rechtfertigen, jeder fährt so wie er mag und das ist auch gut so. 

Ich power mich im Uphill nur mit der Motivation aus, weils dann wieder auf einem Trail runtergeht. Also richtig gerne fahre ich den Uphill nicht, aber es gehört dazu und mittlerweile hab ich auch daran Spass, weils nicht mehr so weh tut.


----------



## bommel- (12. November 2012)

So,komme grad vom örtlichen Cubehändler...

Er bekommt die nächsten woche die 2013er Modelle rein und dnan fahr ich hin teste un kaufe.

So ein Reaction 29 Pro will ich mir ma ansehen aber was es schlussendlich
wird ist nicht 100% sicher.


----------



## mzaskar (12. November 2012)

Das ultimative Zubehör


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (12. November 2012)

Ja die Aufkleber auf dem Rahmen sind zu klein, als schmückendes Beiwerk.


----------



## manurie (12. November 2012)

bommel- schrieb:


> So ein Reaction 29 Pro will ich mir ma ansehen aber was es schlussendlich
> wird ist nicht 100% sicher.


Wenn du nur Tour bzw. Forstautobahn fahren möchtest, ist es doch fast egal was du kaufst, eben 26, 29, Trekking oder Crosser. Ich würde nen Crosser nehmen bzw. auf meinem Rennrad nen anderen LRS mit passenden Reifen montieren..

Ich will dich da nicht beeinflussen, aber mit nem MTB fährt man zügig hoch und "runter" im Gelände. Dafür sind die ausgelegt, zügig hoch kann man auch mit Trekkingrad und eventuell besser. 

Nen MTB sieht nur cooler aus, wegen den Reifen und das Technische so an dem Bike.


----------



## Cortina (13. November 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Sollen wir einen Trinken nächste Woche, da wäre ich auch in der Stadt.
> 
> Sent from Balkon
> 
> *



Tut mir Leid Beuze, hätte ich gerne gemacht, bin aber wieder in Treviso. War nur übers WE dort 

 @Joerg, am Ende ist es ein 2010 Nierstein Orbel Riesling Auslese
geworden


----------



## beuze1 (13. November 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> *Das ultimative Zubehör *



*Wer könnte mir so ein schönes Satteltäschchen häkeln?

.
*


----------



## Sirrah73 (13. November 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> am Ende ist es ein 2010 Nierstein Orbel Riesling Auslese
> geworden



Lass ihn Dir schmecken 

 @beuze1: Leider bin ich ausgebucht, sonst hätt' ich Dir gerne was tolles gehäkelt


----------



## bommel- (13. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Wenn du nur Tour bzw. Forstautobahn fahren möchtest, ist es doch fast egal was du kaufst, eben 26, 29, Trekking oder Crosser. Ich würde nen Crosser nehmen bzw. auf meinem Rennrad nen anderen LRS mit passenden Reifen montieren..
> 
> Ich will dich da nicht beeinflussen, aber mit nem MTB fährt man zügig hoch und "runter" im Gelände. Dafür sind die ausgelegt, zügig hoch kann man auch mit Trekkingrad und eventuell besser.
> 
> Nen MTB sieht nur cooler aus, wegen den Reifen und das Technische so an dem Bike.




nunja dass ich zu 100% nur Forstautobahnfahre stimmt auch nicht,eben war ich 2h im Wald und da gings auch ab und an von dem Regelweg ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. November 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Wer könnte mir so ein schönes Satteltäschchen häkeln?


 
 
Also eine Art "Rot-Kreuz-Ausführung" könnte ich eventuell designen & statt Satteltäschchen nennen wir es dann wohl auch besser 1.Hilfe-Set. 
Das wird hier im Forum der Renner..... 
Fall ich die Farben verwechsle - also ein weißes Kreuz auf rotem Grund rauskommt - finden sich ja hier auch noch genügend Abnehmer....


----------



## ole88 (13. November 2012)

ich nehm es auch gerne das verticken wir dann an die Schweizer Kunden die hier immer zum Velo kaufen kommen, könnten da sicher ne Geschäftsidee draus maxhen


----------



## beuze1 (13. November 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> *Fall ich die Farben verwechsle - also..*
> *Grün Weiß Rot*



......*Würde Ich sie trotzdem nehmen, könnte ja dann meine Guzzi schmücken *






......*Aber bitte nicht zu viele Luftmaschen, so ein Italo 2 Zylinder schüttelt nämlich gewaltig.*







.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. November 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ......Würde Ich sie trotzdem nehmen, könnte ja dann meine Guzzi schmücken ......Aber bitte nicht zu viele Luftmaschen, so ein Italo 2 Zylinder schüttelt nämlich gewaltig.


 
 Von Grün war ja nie die Rede....aber sei´s drumm.....ich muss wohl das Häkelzeugs suchen  Und ja - die Guzzi sieht gut aus 
Hatte bis vor 5 Jahren auch eine mit Hänget**en  R 1200 C von den Bajovaren....ich weiß wie schön das schüttelt....
In diesem Sinne ......


----------



## manurie (13. November 2012)

bommel- schrieb:


> nunja dass ich zu 100% nur Forstautobahnfahre stimmt auch nicht,eben war ich 2h im Wald und da gings auch ab und an von dem Regelweg ab.


Entschuldigung, habe ich vorher nicht so rauslesen können. 

Ich war heute 3h mit Funzel auf unbekannten Trails im Saarland, ich wusste nie wo ich war.  Ich hab mich führen lassen, siehe Lokalforum Saarland "Nachtschicht SB".


----------



## bommel- (14. November 2012)

Fahr auch sehr oft momentan irgendwo hier im Wald rum wo ich nur wenige Strecken kenne,da kann man einge Stunden verbringen.

Wo warste unterwegs?


----------



## manurie (14. November 2012)

In Saarbrücken Güdingen-Schleuse gestartet und Richtung Ensheim, nennt sich "Ensheimer Gelösch" und das bin ich noch nicht einmal im Hellen gefahren und ist auch ne Grenzerfahrung, wir waren zu sext unterwegs, lockere Männerrunde mit Tourguide. 

Tourdaten von mir: http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/manurie/3or8335u05lj709l


----------



## bommel- (14. November 2012)

Ich kurve zur Zeit eben hier bei mir rund um Mettlach in den ganzen Wälder rum Richtung Losheim,Greimerath sowie oben Richtung Lux grob.

Da kann man Stunden fahren .


----------



## manurie (15. November 2012)

Super, ich mache heute mal nix, damit ich am WE im Hellen paar Stunden fahren kann.


----------



## beuze1 (15. November 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Tut mir Leid*





*Schade das keiner der Münchner Zeit hatte, denn nach einer kleinen Probefahrt mit Krücke..








Wurde es doch ein schöner Tag in der Stadt..




*​

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bommel- (15. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Super, ich mache heute mal nix, damit ich am WE im Hellen paar Stunden fahren kann.




Dank meines Jobs kann ich des ganze Jahr im hellen Sport treiben.

Komm gerade vom Joggen.


----------



## dusi__ (15. November 2012)

bommel- schrieb:


> Dank meines Jobs kann ich des ganze Jahr im hellen Sport treiben.
> 
> Komm gerade vom Joggen.



Stripper?


----------



## mzaskar (15. November 2012)

Komm du wolltest nur Hopfen ernten und dir dein Bier selber brauen


----------



## Turbo-s (15. November 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> Stripper?



Respekt. Der war gut.


----------



## bommel- (15. November 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> Stripper?




  Wie kommt man denn darauf?

Ich meinte im Bezug auf die Arbeitszeiten dass ich eben auch im Winter
im hellen Sport treiben kann.


----------



## Dämon__ (15. November 2012)

*Macht doch einfach beides *












*kalt war´s...*


----------



## manurie (15. November 2012)

Wie beides?
Bier ernten, Hopfen brauen, strippen und joggen, das ist doch mehr wie zwei.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. November 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Wie beides?
> Bier ernten, Hopfen brauen, strippen und joggen, das ist doch mehr wie zwei.


 
 aber zumindest strippen und joggen liessen sich zusammen führen....


----------



## manurie (15. November 2012)

Also joggen und dann Mantel auf und Willi zeigen, das ist doch wieder ne andere Bezeichnung, ich komm da nicht gerade auf den Namen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. November 2012)

*Beuze fährt wieder Fahrrad  Wie lange hat das jetzt gedauert?*


----------



## beuze1 (15. November 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Wie lange hat das jetzt gedauert?*



*6 Wochen & 1 Tag, 
und es fühlt sich großartig an.*

neue Laufradgröße 182 Zoll


----------



## Sirrah73 (15. November 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *6 Wochen & 1 Tag,
> und es fühlt sich großartig an.*



 Das freut Tina und mich, dass Du wieder biken kannst. Wir wünschen Dir für gaaaaaaanz lange Zeit gute Fahrt.


----------



## OIRAM (15. November 2012)

*


beuze1 schrieb:



6 Wochen & 1 Tag, 
und es fühlt sich großartig an.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Super, Du hast es geschafft...die qualvolle Zeit, auf dem Balkon ist nun endlich vorbei...

Dann gibts bald wieder schöne Tourenberichte...

Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## dusi__ (15. November 2012)

bommel- schrieb:


> Wie kommt man denn darauf?
> 
> Ich meinte im Bezug auf die Arbeitszeiten dass ich eben auch im Winter
> im hellen Sport treiben kann.



Nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## Hmmwv (15. November 2012)

Viel Glück, meins ist leider noch nachtblind.

Halterung für die TK15 und eine PD22 sind im Anmarsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bommel- (16. November 2012)

dusi schrieb:


> Nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (16. November 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> 6 Wochen & 1 Tag,
> und es fühlt sich großartig an.


 
Also eigentlich nur genau 6 Wochen zu lange....
Wilkommen zurück & schön, dass Dich die positiven Gefühle beim Biken wieder überkommen...


----------



## Tricksy (18. November 2012)

Hat einer einen Syntace Force 109 Vorbau in 100 mm oder 110 mm Länge? Würde meinen 90er gern tauschen.


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. November 2012)

Ich hab nen F149 in 120mm...


----------



## Tricksy (18. November 2012)

Habs gerade mit dem Vorbau vom Rennrad probiert. Demnach sollte es ein 100er sein. Der passt nämlich prima.


----------



## Turbo-s (19. November 2012)

Hi, hab einen F 109 mit Tiantschruaben in 100mm nagelneu über.


----------



## Cortina (19. November 2012)

@marco_m

Danke Dir, das Hotel Florenz kenne ich ganz gut, war dieses WE bei einem Freund in Berlin mit dem ich das erste mal dort war. Der Pool ist ganz nett zum Bike putzen und der Garten zum feiern. Wir haben da vor ein paar Jahren ne wilde Fete mit dem Besitzer miterlebt und am Ende hat er uns sogar noch eine Nacht gesponsert 
Der Ort ist wirklich urgemütlich 
Ist ja eigentlich ein altes Kloster 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Hmmwv (21. November 2012)

Abend, die Nachtsaison kann beginnen, meine Fenix PD22 ist angekommen. 
















Auch der Batteriewechsel ist kein Problem:






Mittlerweile hab ich sie vorne 4mm angehoben um den Kegel weiter vor zu bringen.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. November 2012)

Nur die Fenix alleine  ist ein bisschen wenig, wirst das aber feststellen wenn du im dunklem Wald bist.


----------



## Tricksy (21. November 2012)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage.

Gestern bin ich mit meinen Elite Super HPC unterwegs gewesen. An einer Ampel stehe ich so rum und setze mich mit dem Hintern auf das Oberrohr (Bike zwischen beiden Beinen) um ein bissel auszuruhen und die Beine zu entspannen. Plötzlich knackt es am Rahmen!!!! Nur ganz wenig, aber ich habs gehört. Klang wie Fasern die sich lösen. Ich bin ganz erschrocken und habe den Rahmen dann mal untersucht. Es ist kein Riss zu sehen. Wenn ich mit den Fingern allerdings am Oberrohr obendrauf drücke gibt das Material nach!!! Zwar nur sehr leicht, aber dass ich mit leichten Fingerdruck das Carbon eindrücke verwundert mich doch etwas. Ist das normal und unter der Rubrik Leichtbau zu verbuchen? 

Bei meinen Rennradrahmen (ebenfalls Carbon) drücke ich da nichts am Rahmen. Der fühlt sich nicht so an, sondern stocksteif. Deshalb verwundert mich das nun doch etwas. Wer hat auch so einen Rahmen und hat ähnliches? Oder evt. ja nichts? Muss ich mich sorgen?

Danke euch vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (21. November 2012)

Geh damit mal zum Händler. Ich meine, Carbon ist da eher steifer als flexibler. Aber just my 2 cents (wie man so schön sagt).


----------



## Hmmwv (21. November 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Nur die Fenix alleine  ist ein bisschen wenig, wirst das aber feststellen wenn du im dunklem Wald bist.



TK15 mit 330 Lumen am Lenker und
PD22 mit 190 Lumen am Helm.

520 Lumen sollten ausreichen, bin kein Rennfahrer.


----------



## Vincy (22. November 2012)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> .......Ich meine, Carbon ist da eher steifer als flexibler. Aber just my 2 cents (wie man so schön sagt).


 
Kommt da auf die Konstruktion an, wie da die Fasern für die Belastung verlegt werden. Allgemein ist Carbon aber sehr druckempfindlich.
zB flexible Sitzstreben beim Carbon-Hinterbau vom Canyon Nerve CF oder Syntace Carbon Sattelstütze HiFlex. 
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2756
http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1960


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. November 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Kommt da auf die Konstruktion an, wie da die Fasern für die Belastung verlegt werden. Allgemein ist Carbon aber sehr druckempfindlich.
> zB flexible Sitzstreben beim Carbon-Hinterbau vom Canyon Nerve CF oder Syntace Carbon Sattelstütze HiFlex.
> http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2756
> http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=1960



ok. Ich hab mir das nur mal erzählen lassen, dass Carbon steifer wäre als Alu ... ich bin aber Chemiker, weiss also nur wie man Carbon aus Einzelteilen zusammenbastelt aber nicht wie man damit bastelt . Da haben andere mehr Plan als ich. Die 2 Links waren gut . Man lernt immer wieder hier im Forum .

Tricksy sollte trotzdem mal zum Händler gehen. Sicher ist Sicher.


----------



## bommel- (22. November 2012)

Ich warte ungeduldig auf den Anruf dass die 2013 Modelle beim Händler stehen dass ich Probefahren kann sowie bestellen.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2012)

Wo willst du den bestellen?


----------



## bommel- (22. November 2012)

Noch nicht bestellt.

Der Händler ruft mich an sobald die neuen Modelle bei ihm sind und dann
fahr ich hin und teste paar Bikes.Und dann entscheide ich und bestelle.


----------



## Dämon__ (22. November 2012)

Der Scheid sollte die schon haben..


----------



## bommel- (22. November 2012)

Ich geh aber nach Beckingen zum Gangolf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (22. November 2012)

bommel- schrieb:


> Ich geh aber nach Beckingen zum Gangolf.



Mettlach?  Hab 11 Jahre in Saarburg gelebt... Schöne Gegend.


----------



## bommel- (22. November 2012)

Sehr tolle Gegend zum austoben.

Saarburg ist ja auch direkt um die Ecke.


----------



## Turbo-s (22. November 2012)

bommel- schrieb:


> Sehr tolle Gegend zum austoben.
> 
> Saarburg ist ja auch direkt um die Ecke.



Ebend... im Saarland sind wir auch gefahren... St. Wendel und co... ja ja die gude alde zeit.


----------



## Maracuja10 (22. November 2012)

Falls sich jemand ein 29er der Elite Serie bestellt hat oder bestellen will, dem kann ich nur sagen, dass sich die Auslieferung der Räder auf frühestens März verschiebt, da Cube noch keine Rahmen zum produzieren erhalten hat


----------



## bommel- (22. November 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Falls sich jemand ein 29er der Elite Serie bestellt hat oder bestellen will, dem kann ich nur sagen, dass sich die Auslieferung der Räder auf frühestens März verschiebt, da Cube noch keine Rahmen zum produzieren erhalten hat





naja kann man eben net ändern,mal sehn welches es bei mir wird und wie lange Lieferzeit ist.


----------



## Bocacanosa (23. November 2012)

Ich war gestern das erste Mal beim Indoor-Cycling. 

2 Neuigkeiten hab ich dort erfahren:

1. Boah, ist das anstrengend.
2. Mann, bin ich ne Lusche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. November 2012)

@Bocacanosa
Halte durch! Gib Gas! Du schaffst das


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. November 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich war gestern das erste Mal beim Indoor-Cycling.
> 
> 2 Neuigkeiten hab ich dort erfahren:
> 
> ...



Neuigkeit ?






Lieber Ronny, sorry, aber die Steilvorlage mußte ich verwandeln.
Ich hoffe Du bist mir nicht böse und freue mich schon darauf, dass Du mich im Sommer dafür top fit abziehts, wenn wir uns mal wieder in der Pfalz treffen.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## LaCarolina (23. November 2012)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ich war gestern das erste Mal beim Indoor-Cycling.
> 
> 2 Neuigkeiten hab ich dort erfahren:
> 
> ...




Die nächste Neuigkeit wird sein:

3. wowww, es macht süchtig


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. November 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Die nächste Neuigkeit wird sein:
> 3. wowww, es macht süchtig


 
4. Man freu ich mich auf "Draußen"...also im Frühling. 
Für die Mühe indoor trozdem ein  und "durchhalten"....
  @LaCarolina - was nu für eine "Schweinerei"


----------



## dusi__ (23. November 2012)

und die 4. Stufe dann das ganze im Wasser....ich sag euch DAS geht auf die Beine


----------



## LaCarolina (23. November 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> 4. Man freu ich mich auf "Draußen"...also im Frühling.
> Für die Mühe indoor trozdem ein  und "durchhalten"....
> @_LaCarolina_ - was nu für eine "Schweinerei"



Spuri, das junge Wildschwein ist das Wahrzeichen unserer MTB-Mädelgruppe.

Hier ein paar von der Truppe mit unserem Wahrzeichen. Das ist die emblematischste Rute hier in den Montes de Málaga: Aussichtsplattform El Cochino


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. November 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Spuri, das junge Wildschwein ist das Wahrzeichen unserer MTB-Mädelgruppe.....


 
Na dann ..... Genehmigt  die "Sauerei"....
Immer schön anzusehen, wenn die ganze Truppe offensichtlich Spaß hat!
Von mir (hier) daher ein fröhliches   in Eure Mädelgruppe & möge Euer Wahrzeichen sich als wahres Glücksschwein erweisen!


----------



## buschhase (23. November 2012)

HrHr - da kommt man aus der Schweiz wieder und was erwartet einen im Flur. Ein Karton mit diesem Inhalt:





Jetzt fehlt nurnoch der Rest 

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## manurie (23. November 2012)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Die nächste Neuigkeit wird sein:
> 
> 3. wowww, es macht süchtig


Ich nicht, für mich ist es einfacher Bike nehmen, Funzel anschalten und Meter machen. Und freuen aufs Frühjahr, wo man quasi wieder nackt fahren kann.


----------



## manurie (23. November 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> HrHr - da kommt man aus der Schweiz wieder und was erwartet einen im Flur. Ein Karton mit diesem Inhalt:


Und was ist das jetzt genau? Ich habs nicht erkennen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (23. November 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> HrHr - da kommt man aus der Schweiz wieder und was erwartet einen im Flur. Ein Karton mit diesem Inhalt:
> 
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nurnoch der Rest
> ...



Ich will auch! Hat aber als Schüler nicht für den Rahmen gelangt...


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2012)

cool ein grünes Cotic  da ist jetzt ja Soul im Wald angesagt  Das hatte ich auch mal auf der Liste , aber ich komme nicht mehr von diesem "N" weg 

Was soll es denn werden, wenn es fertig ist?? Winterrad, Spassbike, für Trails oder als Bergab ......

Ich bin dann letztendlich bei Nicolai geblieben und habe mir für den Winter ein Argon aufgebaut. 





Mittlerweile mit 1x10 dann habe ich noch eine kleine Reserve am Berg   und mit Fat Albert (vo) / Racing Ralph (hi) Combo für den Weg zur Arbeit. 
Habe auch ein gutes Angebot für 1x11 aber,  eine reine Racegruppe im Winter  , ich glaube da ist mir der Verschleiss zu hoch . Rohloff mit Gates Carbon Belt ist mir insgesamt zu teuer ..... Naja, denke mal für den Winter reichen mir 1x10. Ist ja Winterpokal, da hat man ja Zeit


----------



## buschhase (24. November 2012)

Wird ein Hardtail für den Enduro/Freeride Einsatz. Also Gabel um die 150-160, schöne Laufräder und 1x10 oder 1x9. Je nachdem was ich schönes finde.

Ein spezielles Winterrad wird es nicht. Ganz Jahres Spaß Rad für den Trail-Einsatz quasi, wobei ich es auf jeden Fall auch mal mit in den Park nehmen will. Müssen also einigermaßen robuste Teile werden. Immer nur Fully ist zu langweilig.

Habe allerdings vor mir die Teile größten Teils hier im Bikemarkt gebraucht oder aus Angeboten in den diversen Part-Portalen zu kaufen. Wird also ein etwas andauerender Aufbau.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## mzaskar (24. November 2012)

Ich fand 1x9 nicht gerade gut, irgendwie war 32 vorne und 11-34 hinten nicht ganz ausreichend und die Gangabstufung auch nicht optimal. Daher versuche ich es jetzt mal mit 1x10, mit 32 vorne und 11/36 hinten. Wenn die Beinchen besser werden kann ich ja vorne auf 34 oder 36 wechseln und kann mehr Gas geben


----------



## Asko (25. November 2012)

Ein Argon für den Winter  


Hab meinen Trecker auch grad etwas umgebastelt.

Kurbel auf 22/36/Bash, kürzerer Vorbau, Variostütze, Bionicon Kettenführung gegen ne Stinger getauscht und noch ein paar andre kleinigkeiten 

Eine Lyrik wäre echt noch sehr fein gewesen, da ich mir nächstes Jahr  aber evtl. was neues aufbauen will und mir alle Optionen offen halten  will bleib ich erstmal bei der Talas.


----------



## barbarissima (25. November 2012)

@mzaskar
Das Argon ist eine echte Schönheit 

  @Asko
Schönes Remedy  Aber bestimmt sackschwer, oder


----------



## Asko (25. November 2012)

14,3kg
Würds am liebsten noch unter 14kg bekommen, bei den Pedalen könnte ich zB. schonmal ziemlich günstig 150g einsparen. 
Aber eigentlich stört mich das Gewicht garned sooo arg, mal sehen was sich so ergibt.  

Wenn ichs eilig hab gibts ich ja noch das Reaction


----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2012)

Man(n) kommt sich schon irgendwie klein vor


----------



## barbarissima (25. November 2012)

Ich kann dich da oben gar nicht erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (25. November 2012)

Ich habe mich klein gemacht


----------



## cytrax (28. November 2012)

Auf gehts nach Düsseldorf zu Nitro Circus


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. November 2012)




----------



## manurie (29. November 2012)

Hab ich auch schon getan, es sieht dann aber nicht so aus, sondern eher anders.  Also in der Wanne hat nur das Bike oder ich Platz, da gibt es kein Zusammen, wie aufm Trail. 

Speichenreflektoren müssen unbedingt gewaschen werden.


----------



## dusi__ (30. November 2012)

Als ich sowas das letzte mal versucht habe musste ich danach auch ne Wanne für das Treppenhaus und Flur voll machen und die selbe Bike wasch Aktion wiederholen...nur ohne Bike


----------



## akisu (30. November 2012)

so mache ich das auch immer. aber leider ist dann klein platz für uns beide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (30. November 2012)

dann wird es aber Zeit für ein größeres Bad


----------



## akisu (30. November 2012)

bei den mieten in frankfurt?


----------



## Ostwandlager (30. November 2012)

*shuttle*...


----------



## cytrax (30. November 2012)

War das ne geile Show 

Cam McCaul


----------



## stefffffff (30. November 2012)

Ist es möglich/sinnvoll in mein hanzz (ich hab hinten schon nen fox dämpfer drinnen) eine fox 40 rc2 einzubauen? Ich möchte nach letzten jahr mich "langsam " steigern... Merce schonmal für sinnvolle und ehrliche antworten


----------



## buschhase (30. November 2012)

Um die maximale Anzahl guter Antworten zu bekommen, würde ich die Frage nochmal im Hanzz-Thread stellen. Und evtl. ein paar mehr Details dazu schreiben. 

Sprich: Bevorzugte Fahrtgebiete, Gewicht, usw usw

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Dezember 2012)

Aus dem Cube in Motion Fred:
 @OIRAM:



OIRAM schrieb:


> *Danke Guido und Ronny
> 
> Der SQLab 611 hat 140 mm, dabei spricht SQ aber von der efektiven  Sitzbreite, der Sattel selbst ist noch etwas breiter (ca:155 mm) .
> Mein Specialized Sattel hat 143 mm und das passt.
> ...



Ich hatte auch nen SQLab und wir sind nie so recht Freunde geworden. Alles wurde ausgemessen und und und ... aber wie es bei Satteln halt so ist. Der Beste der mir passte war der billig Fizik vom AMS125. Jetzt sitze ich auch dem Fizik Gobi. Den SQLab hat übrigens Tina genommen und die findet den gut . 
Hab gesehen, hast die neue XT dran  ja, die kann was. 

Ich wünsche auch alle einen schönen ersten Advent.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch nach 2 Jahren von SQ Lab in 150 mm (Sitzbreite) auf Specialized Romin in 143 umgestiegen. Auch nach einigen langen Touren sitzt der Sattel perfekt  





Die Aussage: "But it's one of the best saddles we've found for seasoned riders looking for all-day comfort and provided your butt is already used to long rides, *it only gets better the longer you sit on it.*" 

kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## Scarx (2. Dezember 2012)

Hey wo wir hier grad beim thema sind... woran kanns liegen, dass mit nach gut 2 Stunden fahren die innenseite meiner Oberschenkel direkt oben am Schritt schmerzt?! Also genau da wo diese dicke Sehne oder was das ist herläuft!


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Dezember 2012)

*So änlich hat das bei mir Gestern auch ausgesehen 
Resultat...Hüfte und Rippen geprellt eine davon gebrochen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Dezember 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> So änlich hat das bei mir Gestern auch ausgesehen
> Resultat...Hüfte und Rippen geprellt eine davon gebrochen.**


 
 Für den ersten Teil der Aussage - Respekt. 
Für den zweiten Teil - 

 Mist!
Das heißt wohl bis Weihnachten nix mit Biken. 
Na dann Gute Besserung! & das fliegen wohl besser den Vögeln überlassen....


----------



## OIRAM (2. Dezember 2012)

*


Dämon schrieb:



			Resultat...Hüfte und Rippen geprellt eine davon gebrochen.[/SIZE]
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Oh man, oh man, dass hört sich nach Schmerzen an... 
Da wünsch ich Dir mal gute Besserung... 
Mit nem freundlichen Hausarzt, ist das Jahr, beruflich gesehen, ja schon mal durch... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario[/B]


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Dezember 2012)

5-6 Woche sagte der Arzt im KH


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Dezember 2012)

solange ich mich nicht bewege sind die Schmerzen weg....


----------



## OIRAM (2. Dezember 2012)

Oh, da war der Spuri schneller...

Sag nal, fährst Du eigentlich noch ?
Hab lange keine Bildbeiträge mehr von Dir gesehen.


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Dezember 2012)

so eine Kacke das man Atmen muss...


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Dezember 2012)

Das war mit meinem AMS


----------



## OIRAM (2. Dezember 2012)

*Das war, oder das wars mit Deinem AMS

Wie hat das den die Flugeinlage überstanden ?*


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Dezember 2012)

Dem Rad geht gut, habe es ja mit meinem Körper geschützt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (2. Dezember 2012)

Biste wieder gerannt, wie der wilde Dämon?


Gute Besserung, wenig Schmerzen und schnelle Genesung wünsch ich Dir! Schöne Grüße ins zweitschönste...

...naja, Du weißt scho.


----------



## cytrax (2. Dezember 2012)

Ach du Kacke... Na dann wünsch ich auch mal gute Besserung. 

Also die Show war echt der Hammer  FMX Double Backflip, BMX tripple Backflip und die Trains  einfach nur geil


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Dem Rad geht gut, habe es ja mit meinem Körper geschützt.



Das kenne ich  

gute Besserung  und nichts überstürzen, die Kohle läuft nicht weg  

Würde dir ja etwas lustiges schicken, aber lachen schmerzt bestimmt wie Hölle 

Kopf hoch und doppelt  für schnelle Genesung 

Stefan


----------



## mzaskar (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich war heute etwas Schneebiken  





Hat saumässig Spass gemacht


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Dezember 2012)

Sehr schöne Landschaft, Neid


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Dezember 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Sag nal, fährst Du eigentlich noch ?
> Hab lange keine Bildbeiträge mehr von Dir gesehen.


 
 Aber sicher, mit dem neuen Auto...
Und das mit den mangelnden Bildbeiträgen liegt an der aktuell umständlichen Antragsgestaltung für Flachlandbilder...seit der beuze alles mit 5 Durchschlägen haben will....

Nun mal im Ernst - ist zzt. in der Tat etwas weniger geworden. 
2x Laufband in der Woche, Seuchenzeit und andere "Ausreden" - und wenn es doch mal auf ´ne Runde geht - ist es meist nicht von fotografischem Interesse, da kurze Hausrunde.
Das derzeitige Auto hat zwar nun Anhängerkupplung - aber ich habe noch keinen passenden Träger geordert. 
Daher bleiben die interessanten Touren in der Umgebung derzeit leider auf der Strecke.
Aber im Frühjahr kommt 100 % der Heck-Träger.....
und dann sicher auch wieder paar Fotos! 
Werde trotzdem mal die Kamera wieder neben die Bike-Klamotten legen...vieleicht ist das ein Anreiz......



OIRAM schrieb:


> Oh, da war der Spuri schneller...


Keine Angst - bei dem schlechten Trainingszustand ist das nur im Forum so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (2. Dezember 2012)

*


Scarx schrieb:



			Hey wo wir hier grad beim thema sind... woran kanns liegen, dass mit nach gut 2 Stunden fahren die innenseite meiner Oberschenkel direkt oben am Schritt schmerzt?! Also genau da wo diese dicke Sehne oder was das ist herläuft!
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hmm, ohne Deinen Trainingszustand zu kennen, kann es sich auch um Muskelwachstum handeln... 
Oder hast irgend was verändert, neuer Sattel, anderer Vorbau, oder ne völlig neue Strecke / Tour gefahren.
Auf jeden fall solltes es mal mit Dehnübungen versuchen und immer viel Trinken.
Alles wird gut, Gruß, Mario*


----------



## beuze1 (2. Dezember 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> ...liegt an der aktuell umständlichen Antragsgestaltung für Flachlandbilder...seit der beuze alles mit 5 Durchschlägen haben will....




*"Qualität statt Quantität"
Ich sehe alles und obschon ich auf Weihnachten zu etwas Altersmilde geworden bin , kann auch sagen das einige auf der Beobachtungsliste stehen .
Die Freigabe der Bilder erfolgt nach wie vor unabhängig von der Höhe der Berge oder eben nicht Berge, solange Bikes , vorzugsweise Cube-Bikes  drauf sind. 


@ Dämon
Ja dann mal alles Gute, das die ersten Nächte einigermaßen Schmerzfrei durchgehen. Ich weiß nur zu gut, wie sich gebrochene Rippen an fühlen, da ich mir über die Jahre wohl schon den kompletten Brustkorb durchgebrochen hab.
Kopf Hoch - Touren planen für nächstes Jahr,
und lass Dich verwöhnen ...
Das wird schon..*

*Krücken - Biken 


*

.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Dezember 2012)

beuze1 schrieb:


> "Qualität statt Quantität"


@ oiram -
Genau damit kann ich aktuell eben nicht dienen.  daher die Zurückhaltung! 



beuze1 schrieb:


> ..Ich sehe alles....


 Das ist der Sinn der Bilderpolizei.....



beuze1 schrieb:


> .. und obschon ich auf Weihnachten zu etwas Altersmilde geworden bin...


 Will da jemand den Job schmeissen? 



beuze1 schrieb:


> .. kann auch sagen das einige auf der Beobachtungsliste stehen *.*....


Na hoffentlich nutzt nun niemand Deine Altersmilde aus - jetzt wo es raus ist...könnten einige auf dumme Gedanken kommen....



beuze1 schrieb:


> .. Die Freigabe der Bilder erfolgt nach wie vor unabhängig von der Höhe der Berge oder eben nicht Berge, solange Bikes , vorzugsweise Cube-Bikes  drauf sind.


 - So isses, so war es & so wird es auch bleiben.


----------



## Cortina (2. Dezember 2012)

Dämon, alle Gute auch von mir, hoffe es geht schnell vorbei 

Stefan, so wenig Schnee 
Für mich ist heute Zeitumstellung gewesen, die eine Saison ist beendet und die nächste wurde eingeleitet 

Wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen Advent 

















Grüße
Guido


----------



## kubitix (2. Dezember 2012)

Guido du.........S.....................ck

ich hätte mich gestern Abend doch in´s Auto setzen sollen, das Wetter war doch nicht so schlecht, die Cinque Torre sind ja zu erkennen. Dafür durfte ich dann hier Schneeschieben.

Wie man sehen kann hatte die Truppe wieder ihren Spaß, aber warum ist der Tisch so Leer?


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Dezember 2012)

Hey Dämon, 

was machst Du denn für Sachen ????
Ich wünsche Dir ein gute Besserung und wenig Schmerzen.
Sei froh dass es jetzt passiert ist: Die Saison ist so gut wie fertig, Und ein wenig vorab schon Weihnachtsruhe einkehren zu lassen und auch erholsam. 

Machs gut, seit tapfer und Kopf hoch.

Liebe Grüße

Matthias


----------



## manurie (2. Dezember 2012)

Also allen die krank sind gute Besserung, mich hats auch erwischt, Arbeitsunfall, das Auge ist lädiert und in einer Woche sollte ich wieder zu 100% funktionieren.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Dezember 2012)

Danke an all die Genesungswünsche, müsst ihr jetzt auch noch mit den Schneebildern Salz in die Wunde streuen  ihr seid aber auch gemein.


----------



## Deleted35614 (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Chrisitian,

gute Besserung auch von mir.

Ich glaube ich muss heute in der Mittagspause auch für ne Stunde auf die Loipe.......


----------



## barbarissima (3. Dezember 2012)

@Dämon
Von mir auch gute Besserung 


Im Moment steckt aber auch der Wurm drin. Gerade haben die einen das Rad wieder bestiegen, da zerlegt es den Nächsten  
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall, dass du schnell wieder fit bist und dass es bald nicht mehr weh tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (3. Dezember 2012)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hmm, ohne Deinen Trainingszustand zu kennen, kann es sich auch um Muskelwachstum handeln... *
> *Oder hast irgend was verändert, neuer Sattel, anderer Vorbau, oder ne völlig neue Strecke / Tour gefahren.*
> *Auf jeden fall solltes es mal mit Dehnübungen versuchen und immer viel Trinken.*
> *Alles wird gut, Gruß, Mario*


 ich fahr ein komplett neues Bike das cube stereo anstatt dem ams125
der sattel ist aber der selbe... naja ich beobachte es mal weiter...danke erstmal


----------



## nen (3. Dezember 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Für mich ist heute Zeitumstellung gewesen, die eine Saison ist beendet und die nächste wurde eingeleitet


dito. 
Btw freut mich, dass der Süden dieses Jahr auch Schnee hat 

Erste Hausbergtrainingstour *freu*











Gute [email protected]ämon!

Schöne Grüße
nen


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche, nen das letze Bild ist ja wie aus einem Märchen


----------



## cytrax (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub sowas bau ich aus meiner Fox


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. Dezember 2012)

geil


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (4. Dezember 2012)

OMG, ist das genial. Das brauch ich auch.
Aber hält das wirklich mit dem Schnellspanner da unten?
Irgendwie hab ich da Angst, dass die Gabel am Schnellspanner umkippt

Ich wünsch mir sowas zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Boshard (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute 

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe ich brauche einen 
Adapter das die Bremsleitung sich nicht frei in den 
Halter am rahmen besegen kann.
ist son plaste ding und wird einfach über die leitunggestülpt.

Hatte sowas schon mal an nem andrem Rad weiß nur net wie das Heitß

ich füg mal ein foto mit bei das ihr sehen könnt was ich meine


----------



## Dämon__ (4. Dezember 2012)

meinst du die hier?


----------



## Boshard (4. Dezember 2012)

Nee die inicht
ich sich welche aus plastik die machste nur über die leitung 
und den in den halter rein 

nur für die montage musste leider die brems leitung abbauen 
und den durchfedeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted35614 (4. Dezember 2012)

Die da:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p13986_Fuehrung-fuer-Bremsleitungen-.html
Aber durchfädeln geht auch ohne Leitung demontieren, darum ja geschlitzt.
Musst nur den richtigen Durchmesser asuwählen mit etwas Luft zur Leitung.


----------



## Boshard (4. Dezember 2012)

Ja so in etwa meine ich 
den werd ich die nehmen 
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Dezember 2012)

Scarx schrieb:


> ich fahr ein komplett neues Bike das cube stereo anstatt dem ams125
> der sattel ist aber der selbe... naja ich beobachte es mal weiter...danke erstmal



Ähnlich wie bei mir. Bin ja auch von AMS125 auf Stereo umgestiegen. Bei mir waren es recht schnell die Knie. Die Sitzgeometrie ist anders und Du wirst ein wenig mit dem Setting noch spielen müssen. Bei mir musste ich den Sattel noch auf die passende Position ausrichten (und das was mm Arbeit ). Aber am Ende: Alle Gut. AMS125 passt, Stereo passt .
 @nen: Super schöne Bilder.


----------



## Cortina (5. Dezember 2012)

nen schrieb:


> dito.
> Btw freut mich, dass der Süden dieses Jahr auch Schnee hat



THX  schlimmer als letztes Jahr konnte es auch nicht mehr werden 

Guido


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. Dezember 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> THX  schlimmer als letztes Jahr konnte es auch nicht mehr werden
> 
> 
> *ja das ist ein guter Saisonstart, Schnee ohne ende...*


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Dezember 2012)

http://vimeo.com/31503776#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich freue mich auf den Schnee in NRW schon, war 14 Tage lang nicht mehr biken, die Woche wegen Krankheit nicht, ab morgen darf ich aber wieder und das werde ich auch nutzen. Ich, das Bike und Schneegestöber, allein gegen die Naturgewalt.  Klingt schon fast kitschig.


----------



## Scarx (7. Dezember 2012)

Da bin ich dabei, habe gestern von dem Schneeeinfalk in NRW gehört und mejn Bike scharrt schon mit den Stollen ;-)


----------



## manurie (7. Dezember 2012)

Schnee ist zwar da, aber auf das Chaos worauf ich gehofft habe ist nicht geschehen.   Hier im Tal der Wupper sind noch keine 5cm gefallen und dann auch nur Matscheschnee. Also ich war heute Schlammtour machen, statt Schneetour.


----------



## Scarx (7. Dezember 2012)

Moregn erst das Bike putzen dann die xtbremse montieren, dann beginnt für mich die schlanmfahrt ;-)


----------



## Hmmwv (8. Dezember 2012)

Disc Shims und Spikes montiert. Habe sich begonnen die 50kmWinterausrüstung auf Asphalt runter zu drehen. Aktuell ist es stellenweise richtig schön glatt.


----------



## manurie (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich war ohne Spikes heute unterwegs, hab am HR nen XKing2.2 und am VR nen MK2 2.2 in der RaceSport-Version, war anfangs ungewohnt, aber im Wald gings super, also ich hab mehr Haftung wie gedacht gehabt, dementsprechend bin ich meine Lieblingstrails gefahren und nicht kontrolliert bremsend gerollt. Richtig gerutscht bin ich nur in der Stadt auf vereisten Flächen, da bräuchte ich dann auch Spikes. Aber mein Schwerpunkt liegt ja auf Wald, von daher sind Spikes nicht so wichtig.

Mein Spass heute:










edit:
Das Bike hat den Trackstand auch ohne meine Unterstützung allein hinbekommen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2012)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich war ohne Spikes heute unterwegs..


 
Warum kommen so schöne Cube -Fotos in den Talk...
Können sich doch durchaus (in den Foto-Freds) sehen lassen...
Viel Spaß noch im Winter....und schön vorsichtig in der Stadt ohne Spikes, wir hatten in diesem Jahr schon genug Versehrte.


----------



## OIRAM (9. Dezember 2012)

*


Dämon schrieb:



			Schöne Bilder und schönes Video 

Mario mach dir keine Sorgen datt hält 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


@ Dämon


Wie geht es Dir, haben die Schmerzen nachgelassen ?

@ manurie

Schöne verschneite Landschaft, im Wuppertaler Land.*


----------



## manurie (9. Dezember 2012)

@OIRAM
Danke 

 @spurhalter
Ja gestern war Panoramawetter, der schönste blaue Himmel seit langem in Wuppertal und dann schiessen sich solche Fotos von alleine. 2 Fotos reichen aber nicht für "Cube in Motion". Deine Fotoreportagen haben da schon eine andere Klasse, ich lese die immer gerne.  Ich bin an der Odermündung geboren und aufgewachsen, so nördlich vom Oderhaff und von daher bin ich begeistert von deinen Bildern. 

Heute war Mistwetter, erst Schnee, dann Schneeregen und Dauerregen, somit musste geplante Tour ausfallen. Der Schnee von gestern ist fast weg.

Es gab gestern nur paar eisglatte Stellen auf Nebenstrassen in den Wald und die waren mit Vorsicht auch gut zu bewältigen. Ausserdem würde das meinem Arbeitgeber nicht gut gefallen, hab die Woche Krankenschein gehabt wegen Arbeitsunfall, aber bei dem Panoramawetter + Schnee musste ich einfach fahren. Ansonsten hätte ich schlechte Laune und dann nütze ich auch meinem Arbeitgeber nichts.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Dezember 2012)

@_manurie_ - zunächst einmal ein großes Dankeschön!
Es freut wohl Jeden/Jede hier im Forum, wenn man die Freude an der Tour mit anderen im Nachhinein noch teilen kann - bzw. die Fotos so gut ankommen & anderen Freude bereiten. 
Insofern gebe ich den Dank auch gern an die vielen Anderen Foto-/Videoposter hier weiter,  die das Forum so sehens-/lesenwert machen. 
Die Stories in 2012 waren wieder Motivation, Zeitvertreib, Fernwehbefriedigung, Unterhaltung, Heilunterstützung und Trost............................... 



manurie schrieb:


> ... 2 Fotos reichen aber nicht für "Cube in Motion"......


Die Bilderpolizei zum "Cube in Motion":


beuze1 schrieb:


> "Qualität statt Quantität"...
> Die Freigabe der Bilder erfolgt nach wie vor, ......solange Bikes, vorzugsweise Cube-Bikes  drauf sind.....


 
Also Hauptsache draußen "unterwegs" - schönes Motiv..........und schon sollte es passen .... 



manurie schrieb:


> ... Ich bin an der Odermündung geboren und aufgewachsen, so nördlich vom Oderhaff und von daher bin ich begeistert von deinen Bildern....


 Na das ist doch mal für 2013 eine Motivation - ich hoffe es ist dann auch wieder was dabei....Ich gebe mir Mühe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (10. Dezember 2012)

*"TOPOMOBBING MODUS AN"

Sind zwar keine Cubes mit drauf, dafür aber Berge 

















Ich schicke Euch ein bissl Sonne und Schnee 

Grüsse Guido

"TOPOMOBBING MODUS AUS*"


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Dezember 2012)

*naja Schnee haben wir in den bayrischen auch genug, gestern am Brauneck 










*


----------



## dusi__ (10. Dezember 2012)

so...das wars...ich kündige und ziehe zu euch in die berge...da brauchen die leute ja immerhin auch zähne... also bis gleich , bin in ca. 8 Std bei euch .

der neid ist mit euch


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Dezember 2012)

nimm mich beim vorbeifahren bitte mit


----------



## kubitix (10. Dezember 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Ich schicke Euch ein bissl Sonne und Schnee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brauchst du nicht, haben wir selber. Ich hatte mir ja geschworen auf deine "unverschämte" Mail von gestern Abend nicht zu reagieren, da  Du dass ganze jetzt aber öffentlich machst,

















und das mit dem Glühwein und der Worscht und dem Weihnachstmarkt ist auch schon geregelt, du wirst es doch sicher die paar Sunden abwarten können. Btw. gibt´s aber nur wenn du ganz lieb bist und versprichst das in 15 Tagen:

die Berge sich noch nicht errosionsbedingt aus dem Staub gemacht haben, das weiße Zeugs seinen Aggregatzustand beibehalten hat, diese kosmische gelbe Scheibe zu sehen sein wird, der Prosecco kalt, der rote trocken und der Ofen in der du weißt schon glüht.

gell Schnucki


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Dezember 2012)

So jetzt reicht es aber Jungs, datt wird jetzt beim Admin gemeldet wegen Mobbing...


----------



## Hmmwv (10. Dezember 2012)

Jungfräulichen Schnee hatte ich gestern auch unter den Stollen. Leider wars zu dunkel für Fotos. Habts noch Platz in den Bergen?


----------



## Cortina (10. Dezember 2012)

Dämon, meld Du ruhig mal  den Fred hab ich aufgemacht, hier kann gepostet werden was will 

Außerdem müsst ihr das mal so sehen, ich würde ja eigentlich vieeeeeeel lieber Biken aber das geht aufgrund des vielen Schnees und der steilen Hänge nicht also muß ich wohl oder übel auf die Ski ausweichen, also das ist kein Spaß sondern ein notwendiges Übel 

Platz ist in den Bergen ohne Ende, Dusi, Du hau mal rein, muß eh zum Zahnarzt und Schnucki, die Mail war äußert höflich und die Bilder auch nicht anstößig


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Dezember 2012)

Jeden Winter das Gleiche hier....
Ich hasse dieses weißes Zeugs - 
aber solange es bei Euch ist....ist es von hier aus doch ganz schön anzusehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich  es...ich hoffe es kommt noch mehr und bleibt liegen! Und wenn dann noch ein paar Hügelchen aus der Erde wachsen und die Landschaft formen...perfekt


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2012)

*Winterbilder kann ich auch 

*


----------



## buschhase (10. Dezember 2012)

Hachja - herrlich! Mein Neid ist euch sicher!
Vielleicht reicht es hier ja auch mal wieder für 2-3 Tage etwas Schnee.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## manurie (10. Dezember 2012)

Zum Glück ist der Schnee hier weg  So kann man morgen nicht mehr in der Matsche fahren und kälter wirds auch, dann friert die übrige Matsche.


----------



## Cortina (10. Dezember 2012)

WOW Bärbel, ihr habt ja mehr als wir in den Dolomiten


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2012)

Jepp  Die Runde geht an mich  Bin fast im Schnee ersoffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diekholzener (10. Dezember 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Winterbilder kann ich auch
> 
> *



herrlich....


----------



## mzaskar (10. Dezember 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Winterbilder kann ich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Schöne Bilder  warst du auf dem Furggelenstock ??'
Die 3 Berge kenne ich  (gr. Mythen; kl. Mythen, Hagenspitz)  und auf dem linken (gr. Mythen) hat es oben eine Hütte die man sich wirklich verdienen muss  
Da war ich vor 2 Wochen noch mit dem Bike drum herum gefahren  ohne Schnee 

Gr. Mythen aus der Ferne 




Gr. Mythen aus der Nähe 


*


----------



## barbarissima (11. Dezember 2012)

@mzaskar
Jepp, es ging auf den Furggelenstock  Die Gegend ist ein Traum


----------



## andi_tool (11. Dezember 2012)

@bärbel,
arg viel weniger Schnee haben wir bei uns zur Zeit aber auch nicht. Und es schneit weiter....


----------



## kubitix (16. Dezember 2012)

Einen fröhlichen 3. Advent zusammen,

Nach Schnee und Eis hat das übliche graue Herbstwinterwetter wieder die Oberhand gewonnen. Also ab in die "mollig" beheizte Halle.





Ausserdem war schon länger geplant Bergkameraden vom italienischen Alpenverein Kletterrouten im UIAA Grad vorzustellen. Für "echte" Alpini kein Problem.

Frauenpower




Stefan, hier könnte auch mal wieder geputzt werden.




Ok du hälst ich putz, aber nicht fallen lassen.





Nur Gucken, nicht anbeißen




Ein Elch kommt selten allein



und Elchi hat ja nun ein Brüderchen.

Allen noch einen schönen Advent mit Glühweinseeligen Grüssen




Nach 4 feucht-fröhlichen  Tagen auf diversen Weihnachtsmärkten (Frankfurt / Erbach / Michelstadt) mit Weck, Worscht un Woi äh Glüwoi sind Ago und der TedeskoItaliano nun leider wieder zuhause. Guido läuft gerade auf einen der zahlreichen Dolomitengipfeln und hier ist alles wieder weggetaut.!
Aber:

Noch 11,10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1 und dann 

 


zum



Nuvolau wir kommen




Susanne + Stefan


----------



## Cortina (16. Dezember 2012)

Scheee wars aber so schön die Weihnachtsmärkte ja auch sind , mir fehlen die Berge 

Der Flieger hatte bei der Landung so seine Probleme bis er dann letztendlich entschieden hat in Venedig zu landen aber das Wetter von heute lässt den Flug von gestern vergessen 





Weitere Topomobbing Bilder erspare ich Euch 

Ganz Liebe Grüße aus den Dolomiten
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (16. Dezember 2012)

Nix da, wir bestehen auf die Topomobbingbilder  Her damit


----------



## kubitix (16. Dezember 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Scheee wars aber so schön die Weihnachtsmärkte ja auch sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schnucki, du willst doch nicht etwa über unsere Odenwälder - Gipfel lästern? Die Tofane ist auch nicht viel größer als deine Zipfelmütze.


----------



## mzaskar (16. Dezember 2012)

Scheeeeeee ist's  

Ich komme erst am Freitag auf die Skis, hmmmm aber ich kann mich ja an den Bilder erfreuen


----------



## Cortina (17. Dezember 2012)

*


barbarissima schrieb:



			Nix da, wir bestehen auf die Topomobbingbilder  Her damit 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Na gut 









und damit nicht ganz so off toppic ist, für mein Stereo war der Weihnachtsmann schon da 

Ne bonbongrünblaue Trinkflasche




und ein neuer Bash




Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Dezember 2012)

Guido.....
Der Weihnachtsmann kommt immer, aber wirklich immer am 24.12. 
Alles andere kannst Du der Spurille sonst erklären....


----------



## Cortina (17. Dezember 2012)

Spuri, also wirklich, wie soll denn am 24. Weihnachten sein wenn am 21. die Welt untergeht???

Hast Du die Spurille etwa nicht aufgeklärt?
Weihnachten wurde dieses Jahr vorverlegt 

Unabhängig davon, in Italien ticken die Uhren anders 


Sent from Sofa


----------



## mzaskar (17. Dezember 2012)

Neues Winterspassgerät


----------



## dusi__ (18. Dezember 2012)

und bei uns liegt nicht mal mehr MATSCH...













jaja...schöne fotos und so weiter....


----------



## Ostwandlager (18. Dezember 2012)

*ja mei es ist so wie es ist...





*


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2012)

*Ich liebe Topomobbing 

*

  @mzaskar
*WOW 

 Mein oller Schlitten kommt nicht so stylisch daher 

*


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Dezember 2012)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Neues Winterspassgerät


 
Bei uns wäre der wie Perlen vor die Säue.


----------



## kubitix (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin,

siehst du Guido was der Stefan kann, kann der Stefan auch,

als wenn wir zum Gasser fahren dann gibt es denn hier:
http://shop.gasserrodel.at/default.aspx?K=KBR

eventuell, vielleicht, aber nur aus praktischen Erwägungen laß ich mich runterhandeln auf den hier:
http://shop.gasserrodel.at/default.aspx?K=SSR



 @_Spur_i
Bei uns war der Weihnachtsmann auch schon,




Du kannst die Spurille aber beruhigen WIR dürfen an die Geschenke noch nicht ran, das macht er nur aus Fürsorge für die armen Rentiere. Die können ja an einem Abend nicht alles auf einmal Schleppen, deshalb werden bei den nicht ganz so wichtigen Menschen, also den etwas älteren die Geschenke vorher abgeliefert.

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (18. Dezember 2012)

So a scheener Baum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2012)

@kubitix
Oh je, jetzt muss ich mich aber ranhalten  Ich habe noch nicht mal einen Baum besorgt 

Bei deinem ersten Link habe ich gedacht: Komisch, der Kubi will nur so ein Plastikteil, hätte ihm was Flotteres zugetraut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Der zweite Link traf meine Erwartungen an dich schon eher 

Der hier wäre mein Traum


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Dezember 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> @_Spur_i... deshalb werden bei den nicht ganz so wichtigen Menschen, also den etwas älteren die Geschenke vorher abgeliefert....


 
 Dann müssten meine ja auch bald kommen...
Schöner Baum.... & Bärbels Schlitten ist ja mal der Hit!


----------



## akisu (18. Dezember 2012)

gibts den auch in blau?


----------



## kubitix (18. Dezember 2012)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Oh je, jetzt muss ich mich aber ranhalten  Ich habe noch nicht mal einen Baum besorgt



´s isch halt so Bärbel,

normalerweise nehmen wir uns immer vor den Baum so 7 Tage vor Weihnachten zu besorgen, damit da kein Streß aufkommt. Besorgen tun wir ihn dann meist so am 22./23..

Da wir dieses Jahr aber direkt nach Weihnachten Richtung bella Italia aufbrechen meinte das WildeWeibchen doch tatsächlich:
"´s gibd koi baum"

Da aber Ago und Guido bei uns waren, hatte ich bereits einen Plan parat. Wir machen doch einen Baum, am Tag bevor die beiden kommen stellen wir den Baum auf und am 2. Weihnachtstag wird er dann abgeschmückt. Weihnachten ohne Baum gibd´s net.

und zu dem Plastikteil, der wird Pfeilschnell wenn man damit in Innsbruck die Bahn runterfährt.Der Guido weigert sich aber noch Nacht´s immer das Eis in den Dolomiten zu präprieren.

liab Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Dezember 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> gibts den auch in blau?


 
Rot ist doch ganz schick & so "Weihnachtlich" - wer will da schon einen in Blau: 
http://www.werbe-figuren.com/Media/Shop/weihnachtsmann-mit-schlitten-und-renntier.jpg


----------



## akisu (18. Dezember 2012)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Rot ist doch ganz schick & so "Weihnachtlich" - wer will da schon einen in Blau:


na ich! sonst würde ich ja nicht fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr doch kein Plasteschlitten  alles Natur natürlich


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2012)

@barbarissima

Komm vorbei, darfst auch mal Probeschlitteln


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2012)

@_kubitix_
*Wenn ich mir so den Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage anschaue, dann ist deine Aktion mit dem frühen Weihnachtsbaum gar nicht so dumm *
*



*


@_akisu_
*Natürlich gibt´s den auch in blau *
*



*


@_mzaskar_
*Kannst schon mal die Kufen wachsen  Ich komme *


----------



## kubitix (18. Dezember 2012)

Bärbel gibt mal einen Tip,

Hersteller? Kathrein und Gasser ischt´s net.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2012)

Die Rodel werden von Markus Grausam gebaut


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2012)

Von der Form her finde ich eigentlich Stefans, also mzaskars Rodel am schönsten


----------



## kubitix (18. Dezember 2012)

Also ich find die von Marcus Grausam auch nicht schlecht, leider gibtÂ´s den Apricot auf der Homepage nur als GL95 ist fÃ¼r mich zu klein. Mehr als 200â¬ fÃ¼r einen Rodel ist halt auch recht viel wenn man bedenkt wie wenig wir ihn nutzen. Wird wohl ein "normaler" Gasser Tourenrodel, wir wollen auf dem Weg in die Dolomiten mal in MÃ¼hlbachl vorbeischaun.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Dezember 2012)

Sehe ich genau so. Gasser und Kathrein bilden quasi die Golfklasse bei den Rodeln. Und das ist für den gelegentlichen Gebrauch einwandfrei. Andererseits kostet der (oder tirolerisch die) GL-Rodel ungefähr so viel wie mein Vorbau  Und ist Handarbeit  So gesehen ist er wieder ein Schnäppchen


----------



## mzaskar (18. Dezember 2012)

soderle, die App braucht es 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-JbxrJnsx8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kubitix (18. Dezember 2012)

Hey Stefan,

eersch na
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFJzmT-hpNg"]NEU! GraubÃ¼nden SteinbÃ¶cke Nebel Spot - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (19. Dezember 2012)

Kathrein hab ich auch allerdings aufm Dach und unterm Fernseher 

Die anderen beiden Modelle gibts nicht mehr wie Du ja weißt bin ich grade in Matrei vorbeigefahren ;-)

Ja ja kauft ihr euch ruhig mal die Schlitten, den Schnee haben wir 

Sent from A22 Ausfahrt "Psenner"




Upps, eben erst die nächste Seite gesehen, der von Bärbel ist wirklich schick aber die Preise :-O


Edit from Trento Nord


----------



## kubitix (19. Dezember 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ja ja kauft ihr euch ruhig mal die Schlitten, den Schnee haben wir


Das machen wir dann wenn wir zusammen runterfahren



Cortina schrieb:


> Sent from A22 Ausfahrt "Psenner"



OK Einkaufsliste

2xOld Williams und 2x Honey Williams und 2x Waldhimbeer und 2x Nocciola und 2x Holler und wenn du schon dabei bist, fahr bitte noch schnell in Auer beim Spar vorbei, ein Leib Ortler und ein Leib Lagrein und bevor du zuhause bist geh bitte noch schnell bei Nardi´s vorbei 12xRaboso.

Danke Schnucki
Stefan

PS: Schnee auf der Leuchtenburg?


----------



## dusi__ (20. Dezember 2012)

kubitix schrieb:


> 2xOld Williams und 2x Honey Williams und 2x Waldhimbeer und 2x Nocciola und 2x Holler und wenn du schon dabei bist, fahr bitte noch schnell in Auer beim Spar vorbei, ein Leib Ortler und ein Leib Lagrein und bevor du zuhause bist geh bitte noch schnell bei Nardi´s vorbei 12xRaboso.



Hört sich nach Stress im Urlaub an


----------



## Cortina (20. Dezember 2012)

Mensch Mensch, noch nicht da und schon gehts wieder ums saufen 

PS: Die 12 x Raboso stehen schon laengst bei uns


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Dezember 2012)

*boah wollt ihr das ganze zeug Saufen?? Dachte es geht zum Skitourengehen....







*


----------



## barbarissima (20. Dezember 2012)

*Sag bloß, bei dir hat´s net geregnet  Unverschämt schöne Bilder *


----------



## Ostwandlager (20. Dezember 2012)

*ab 1100m kein regen aber besten schnee*


----------



## Asko (20. Dezember 2012)

man man, ich glaub ich muss mir wirklich demnächst noch ski zulegen...


----------



## tora (20. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Gegend.

Aber was ist das für ein komisches, weisses Zeugs, dass da überall rumliegt? 

Liebe Grüße von der Elbinsel,
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (20. Dezember 2012)

*Ich kann mich da nur Bärbel anschließen: "Unverschämt schöne Bilder "*


----------



## cytrax (21. Dezember 2012)

Alle noch am Leben? Keine Apocalypse? Schade...hab mich schon auf wärmeres Wetter gefreut 







Na dann mal Happy 14th Baktun 

Am 21. Dezember 2012  endet laut dem Kalender ein Zyklus der Maya-Zeit, das 13. Baktun. Die  Maya nahmen zwar an, dass es damit zu einer großen Flut kommen könnte,  kein Maya hätte je mit dem Untergang der Welt gerechnet. Dieser Tag war  eine Zäsur für sie - wie es für uns der Wechsel vom Jahr 1999 auf das  Jahr 2000 bedeutete. 
*Nach dem Untergang geht es weiter...* 


  	Zählte man auch heute noch mit dem Kalender der Maya, man würde einfach mit dem 14. Baktun weitermachen, glauben Forscher.


----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Dezember 2012)

*mei ist halt Winter...








*


----------



## Cortina (21. Dezember 2012)

*Boaaaaaaahhhh ist der Whirlpool geil, das Foto natuerlich auch 

Wo ist das? Da fahr ich sofort hin *


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich die Bilder hier so sehe geht die Welt nicht unter sondern die Sonne auf.
Bei uns sieht es aber im Moment so aus als ob Sie unter gehen würde 
Regen, Regen und nix als Regen...


----------



## barbarissima (21. Dezember 2012)

*Hier wird auch gerade der ganze schöne Schnee von gestern Abend weggespült  Dabei waren wir schon so weit *

*



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich wünsche Euch und Euren Familien frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtfeiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Genießt die Zeit, schmiedet Pläne für neuen Taten und Touren, schraubt die Geschenke ans Bike und eßt nicht zuviel damit Ihr fit bleibt.

Bis bald und allen vielen Dank für die unterhaltsamem Threats auf diesem Kanal.

es grüßt aus dem verregneten Nordschwarzwald

LittleBoomer


----------



## Scarx (21. Dezember 2012)

Dem schließe ich mich an! An alle CuberInnen  und natürlich auch die anderen MTB-lerInnen frohe Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch (solange es nicht das Vorderrad ist)! Wir überleben hoffentlich alle den heutigen Tag und das deftige Essen und sind nächstes Jahr wieder auf den Waldautobahnen und Trails unterwegs!

Liebe Grüße
Nico


----------



## LaCarolina (21. Dezember 2012)

Möcht mich auch anschliessen, ein schönes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Mit so tollen Schneebildern kann ich leider nicht dienen, bei uns sind es zur Zeit 22 Grad


----------



## Cortina (22. Dezember 2012)

*Carolina, ausnahmsweise beneide ich Dich nicht um die 22 Grad, im Winter ist mir der Schnee lieber 

Ich wuensche allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch, ins neue Jahr.





*​


----------



## stubiklaus (22. Dezember 2012)

Immerhin haben die meisten aus dem Cube Talk überlebt!
Wenn wir das schaffen, schaffen wir es auch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Dezember 2012)

Unser Jan ... wenigsten einer von uns hat was vernünftiges gelernt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/12/21/carver-icb-fahrwerkssimulation/


----------



## barbarissima (22. Dezember 2012)

Wow, da bin ich platt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hatte ja schon immer Großes von unserem Jan erwartet, aber gleich so groß.....


----------



## buschhase (22. Dezember 2012)

Achtung! Der nachfolgende Text beeinhaltet konstruktive Kritik und soll keinerlei ''Schlecht-Machen'' von Jans Arbeit darstellen!

Schöner Ansatz, aber ich hoffe, dass das veröffentlichte Video nicht dem realen Stand der Simulation entspricht. Da finde ich einige relativ wichtige Details unschön gelöst, die man in anderen Simulationen deutlich besser abbilden/darstellen könnte.

Eventuelle Anregung an Jan: Gibt es vllt. im Bereich der Motorrad-Konstruktion (besonders MX-Bereich) schon Erfahrungen mit der Simulation von Maschine/Untergrund/Fahrer-Interaktion? Könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sowas sogar schonmal im Fraunhofer selber durchgeführt wurde.

Ansonsten freut es mich sehr, dass nun scheinbar FEM-Programme mit in die Entwicklung besonders im Bereich der Dynamik mit einfließen.

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch,
Nico

PS: Ist das Inhalt deiner Dr-Arbeit Jan?


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Dezember 2012)

*ja dann wünsche ich euch auch alle schöne Feiertage....








*


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. Dezember 2012)

Tina und ich wünchen euch allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Danke an euch alle für die vielen Beiträge, Bilder, Tipps die mich zum Schmunzeln, Lachen, auf Ideen, auf Lösungen und vieles mehr gebracht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Dezember 2012)

*Ich wünsche euch auch ein schönes, entspanntes Weihnachtsfest 

*
*Lasst es euch gut gehen und vergesst nicht eure Weihnachtsgeschenke zu posten 

*


----------



## kubitix (23. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen,

auch wir wünschen allen ein fröhliches, friedliches, entspanntes Weihnachtsfest.









Hallo Bärbel,

da hat das mit dem Baum doch geklappt und schön isch r gworden. Aber Geschenke poste ich keine, die wollte ich doch alle selber behalten.

Also nochmal fröhliche Weihnachten
Wildweibchen und Kubitix


----------



## buschhase (23. Dezember 2012)

Also das 1. Bild ist echt wie aus 'nem Weihnachtskatalog. Baum, Fotoqualität, einfach genial. 

Frohes Fest allen!

Nico


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja dann - danke für die Guten Wünsche & auf ins Finale 2012. 
Habt Alle schöne 

 Feiertage & einen Guten Rutsch. 



So, und nun ist die Freude auf den Weihnachtsmann ja auch kaum noch auszuhalten! Ich meine, wann sieht man schon in so glückliche und zufriedene Gesichter wie an diesem speziellen Abend?
http://www.clickpix.de/xmas/doofer_alter_mann.jpg


----------



## Ostwandlager (24. Dezember 2012)

*tolle Weihnachtsbäume... *


----------



## Hmmwv (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsch euch Allen frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Dezember 2012)

*...der Cube Gemeinde und lasst euch schön beschenken.*


----------



## Scarx (24. Dezember 2012)

Auch von mir frohe Weihnachten an alle! Möget ihr alles bekommen was ihr euch gewünscht habt! Morgen gibts bestimmt viel zu erzählen.
Bis dahin, erfreut euch eurer Gesundheit und dem familiären Fest!


----------



## OIRAM (24. Dezember 2012)

*Auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.**

Besonders den Verletzten und Kranken unter Euch, weiterhin gute Besserung.

Schönen Gruß, Mario

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (24. Dezember 2012)

*Für die Kranken und Verletzten habe ich hier noch eine kleine nette Extraaufmunterung*


----------



## nen (24. Dezember 2012)

Was macht ein Alpenbewohner zu Weihnachten sportliches?

Richtig - biken gehen, da Temperaturrekord mit 17,7 Grad geknackt 

Auf schweizer Seite auf 1100 Meter schon recht aper, aber angenehm im kurzärmligen Trikot.





Dabei war das noch so schön vor zwei Wochen.





Augen zu und durch.

Der gesamten Cube Gemeinde wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 

Schöne Grüße
nen


----------



## Ostwandlager (25. Dezember 2012)

*stimmt NEN, gerade gehts dahin mit dem schnee Frühling in den Bergen sag ich nur...




da bin ich gestern gleich mal auf's Rad...




*


----------



## xerto (25. Dezember 2012)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *stimmt NEN, gerade gehts dahin mit dem schnee Frühling in den Bergen sag ich nur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Warum trägst du den das rad?

ist doch fahrbar 



Euch allen ein schönes weihnachtsfest*


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi ihr menschen 

einige, die ich persönlich kennen wissen, dass ich momentan in australien durch die gegend work and travel. in diesem sinne einfach mal nen gruß aus übersee 


http://roadtrippingaustralia.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/16.jpg



auch autotechnisch hab ich aufgerüstet  damit mach ich dann mal fatz konkurenz und hinten drin schauts aus wie bei guido


----------



## mzaskar (29. Dezember 2012)

coole Karre  viel Spass in Down Under


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2012)

Nicht schlecht die Kiste 
Viel Spaß beim worken and traveln und lass es dir gut gehen


----------



## Scarx (29. Dezember 2012)

Nee find ich nicht gut! Du kannst tolle Abenteuer erleben und ich muss hier im verregneten Bochum rumhängen...
Okay Neid bei seite, viel spaß irgendwann mach ich sowas auch!


----------



## xerto (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi andy.

na super schöne bilder...

hast du auch ein bild von der orangen sonne ohne dich drauf ?





Hast du ein fahrrad dabei?

Dir viel spass und allen einen guten rutsch ins neu jahr


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Dezember 2012)

@Andi - wow, mal nicht nur (Möchtegern)SUV sondern grundehrlicher Untersatz!  Sieht zudem noch Hammer**** aus....

Viel Spaß damit - und ja, der fatz kann da ruhig schon 2x hinsehen...
Aber dann vertragt Ihr Euch wieder - sind beides tolle Teile - nur nicht für den "gewöhnlichen" Stadtmenschen. 
Na denn - genieße das Leben & Rutsch auch da unten gut rein - Verwandschaft von uns meinte - zzt. vor Ort 40° C ???


----------



## OIRAM (29. Dezember 2012)

*Ha, da wird der Andi der erste von uns sein, der ins neue Jahr rutscht.
Ich wünsch dafür schon mal alles Gute und nen weiterhin coolen Aufenthalt.

Schönen Gruß, Mario*


----------



## Cortina (30. Dezember 2012)

Goile Kiste Andi!!!

Kannste mir den mitbringen...büddddde 

Sent not from...OK lassen wir das ;-)


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Dezember 2012)

aus dem " ..in Motion"



beuze1 schrieb:


> *@ spurhalter*
> Ich wollte Dir so kurz vor Jahresende doch noch eine Freude machen....*.. **** you *


 Ach lass gut sein Beuze - auf die Art von Freude machen stehe ich nicht, jedenfalls nicht mit/von Dir!  Aber der gute Wille zählt ja...



beuze1 schrieb:


> Aber der Stachel sitzt wohl immmer noch tief..


 Was redest? Nimm den Beitrag doch einfach als das - was er auch ist - etwas ironische Kritik an der nachlassenden Qualität Deiner letzten Beiträge - ist doch nichts persönliches Beuze. 
Aber einer musste es Dir doch mal sagen & "wer austeilt - sollte eben auch...." Auch Du stehst unter Beobachtung....und läuft Dein Posten nicht schon 2023 aus? 
Ich fand Deine Beiträge bislang durchaus qualitativ hochwertig, meist sogar spitzenmäßig & das gab Dir in meinen Augen auch hier und da das Recht, andere mal zu Kritisieren bzw. eine gewisse Qualität einzufordern.
Deine letzten Beiträge waren einfach ..... na sagen wir so, dann hätte ich an Deiner Stelle die Latte hier vorher nicht so hoch gelegt! 
Mach es einfach wieder Besser, nimm nicht alles Persönlich & mäßige Dich in Kraftausdrücken.....ich auch Rocker und Du sonst Kutte über die Ohren... - auch dass war nicht ganz (Bier)ernst! 



beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich schließe *Dich* aber dennoch in mein Abendgebet mit ein*.*


Den Zwinky verstehe ich nicht - betest Du als gläubiger Cubler nicht eh für Alle Biker? 
So - und ehe wir einen reinen Dialog aus dem Forum machen - wenn noch was zu besprechen ist - machen wir besser per p.n. 

*Edith: 1 Tipp gratis gibt es dann doch noch im abendlichen Beitrag "Cube in Motion" von mir.*
*(Nachtrag Ende - aber nicht, dass nun gleich wieder gesagt wird, ich wäre "nachtragend"*

Und wenn wir uns in der Tat mal (bei einem Treffen) begegnen sollten, dann klären wir die offenen Fragen. 
Du weißt schon - ich lass Dich bei der Ausfahrt davon ziehen, um Dich am Abend unter den Tisch zu .....
So, und nun Dir (und Allen) einen guten Rutsch nach 2013! 



PS: Ich freue mich auf viele Fotos im Neuen!


----------



## cytrax (1. Januar 2013)

Auf ein erfolgreiches, verletzungsfreies Jahr 2013


----------



## manurie (1. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Auf ein erfolgreiches, verletzungsfreies Jahr 2013


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2013)

Grüezi zäme 

Erstmal ein Frohes neues Jahr euch allen  Hoffe mal ihr seit gut gerutscht und mal im Ernst, 2013 wird grossartig 

Ich habe das alte Jahr noch mit einer Tour auf meinem neuem Spielzeug ausklingen lassen 

Das Ziel ist nahe 




Auf geht's, ist nicht mehr weit 




Endspurt, der Speck-Käse-Teller wartet schon 




Geschafft  im wahrsten Sinne 




Bereit für 6 km Schlittelpiste 




echt coole Sache 




Kurve kratzen 




Schade schon vorbei ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Stefan (?),

das sieht ja nach einem tollen Rutsch aus.

Mal noch so ein Gedanke: die Stöcke würde ich andersrum in den/an den Rucksack packen. Wenn es Dich semmelt und Dein Kopf nach hinten 'schleudert' spießt Du Dich sonst eventuell auf.

Dann mal weiterhin guten Rutsch....

Grüße

LittleBoomer, 
der weiterhin auf den Einsatz seiner neuen Langlaufski warten muss, da es hier keinen Schnee geben will.


----------



## barbarissima (2. Januar 2013)

@_mzaskar_
Nicht schlecht der neue Rodel und richtig viel Schnee hast du auch noch  Zuckelt man mit dem Teil den Berg eher gemütlich runter, oder geht es zügig bergab?

  @LittleBoomer
Am besten meldest du dich bei Stefan (!) zum Besüchle an  Wo so viel Schnee liegt, da gibt es auch jede Menge Loipen 


@all
Falls ich es noch nicht gesagt habe:
*ICH WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN EIN SENSATIONELL GUTES JAHR 2013*


----------



## akisu (2. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *ICH WÜNSCHE EUCH ALLEN EIN SENSATIONELL GUTES JAHR 2013*


ich bin faul. daher siehe oben


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2013)

@barbarissima
geht ab wie Schmitt's Katze 

Heute aber mal den neuen Antrieb ausgefahren




und dabei eingesaut


----------



## Scarx (2. Januar 2013)

Phaha xD euch auch! Danke ;D


----------



## barbarissima (2. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute aber mal den neuen Antrieb ausgefahren


Ja und, wie war´s??? War auch der ein oder andere steile Anstieg dabei? 



akisu schrieb:


> ich bin faul. daher siehe oben


Passt schon


----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2013)

Geht sehr gut, Die Bandbreite ist ähnlich der alten 3x9. Der kleinste Gang war alt 22/36 und ist neu 24/36. Rechnet man es um so ist der neue Antrieb vergleichbar eine3 22/33 Übersetzung. Nur an den grossen Sprung zwischen dem kleinen und dem grossen KB muss ich mich noch etwas gewöhnen


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und dabei eingesaut



*So sah ich heute auch aus  das erste mal nach fünf Wochen Zwangspause 
*
*Prost Neujahr noch an alle*


----------



## manurie (2. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute aber mal den neuen Antrieb ausgefahren


Ein Trend ist erkennbar, fast jeder der ein Cube sein eigen nennt möchte auch gerne ein Bike einer Firma aus Lübbrechtsen fahren.  Ich hab auch so einen Rahmen, noch ungefahren von mir und besaß ich schon vorm Cube. Steht jetzt im Bikemarkt und wenn den niemand kauft, werde ich ab Frühjahr den Rahmen für mich aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (2. Januar 2013)

Mach das mal 
 @Dämon
Cool dann geht das neue Jahr gleich gut los


----------



## blutbuche (2. Januar 2013)

@manurie : ...so ´´n schönes teil  , das  würd ich auf alle fälle behalten unsd selbst aufbau´n  !!!


----------



## sepalot (2. Januar 2013)

*Gesundes neues Jahr noch mal an dieser Stelle *

_@Stefan Grüezi wohl! Auf die Rodel-Action  wart ich auch schon die ganze Zeit, das will aber leider im Moment noch nix werden ._

Letzten Samstag war ich auch neues Spielzeug im Schnee ausprobieren. Nach über 10 Jahren ohne Ski musst ich es mal wieder ausprobieren, ob das noch funktioniert. Ja, nach der ersten Angst-Runter-Schlitterei  gings dann wieder mit jeder Abfahrt besser - verlernt man nicht, genau so wie das Fahrradfahren .






































Es hat mal wieder etwas gezuckert für den Tag, die Nacht zuvor und nach der ersten Abfahrt ist ja auch die Sonne rausgekommen. War doch mal ein sehr schöner Tag am Ochsenkopf, auch ohne Bike .


Heute war ich dann mal eine Runde im *Nichtschnee*  

​


----------



## barbarissima (2. Januar 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> *So sah ich heute auch aus  das erste mal nach fünf Wochen Zwangspause *


 Schön zu hören, dass die Zwangspause beendet ist 






sepalot schrieb:


> *Gesundes neues Jahr noch mal an dieser Stelle *​
> 
> 
> 
> Letzten Samstag war ich auch neues Spielzeug im Schnee ausprobieren. Nach über 10 Jahren ohne Ski musst ich es mal wieder ausprobieren, ob das noch funktioniert. Ja, nach der ersten Angst-Runter-Schlitterei  gings dann wieder mit jeder Abfahrt besser - verlernt man nicht, genau so wie das Fahrradfahren .​


Dann ist der Winter ja gerettet


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. Januar 2013)

*...es müsste mal wieder Schneien 






oder wieder Sommer...




*


----------



## manurie (3. Januar 2013)

@mzaskar
 @blutbuche
So wirklich möchte ich nicht verkaufen, ich hab da echt viel Liebe in den Rahmen reingesteckt. Bloss bei mir ist ne finanzielle Grenze erreicht, weil ich hab erst vergangenes Jahr angefangen zu biken mit nem Hardtail das zum Cube mutierte und ein RR kam noch dazu, dazu so Kleinkram wie Bekleidung usw. Wenn keiner den Rahmen bis zum Frühjahr möchte zu einem annehmbaren Preis, dann ist das mein Thema Nr.1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (3. Januar 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *...es müsste mal wieder Schneien
> 
> oder wieder Sommer...
> *


*
Ich wünsche mir nur Sonne und Trockenheit. So dass Trails wieder voll befahrbar sind.*


----------



## blutbuche (3. Januar 2013)

@manurie : weg mit dem rr und dann passt´s doch !


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Januar 2013)

@ sepi: Noch mal Glück gehabt... War das etwa der Lift auf Deinen schönen Fotos?
http://www.bild.de/regional/chemnitz/skigebiet/dramatische-rettung-am-fichtelberg-27948414.bild.html


----------



## Cortina (4. Januar 2013)

*Frohes neues 2013 aus Italien, kommt zwar spät aber besser als gar nicht 
Ausserdem sind die Italiener ja etwas laaaaaaaaangsamer  *​

*
Wie ich sehe sind alle wohlbesonnen reingerutscht und schon fleissig dabei die überschüssigen Pfunde abzubauen 

Wir sind auch reingerutscht und zwar Nachts auf der Hütte mit den Schlitten 





Ready to Race 






In den folgenden Tagen gabs dann das übliche Programm mit dem ich niemanden langweilen möchte, sind halt nur Berge 





Ein bissl Topomobbing





So und jetzt gehts wieder ab in die Berge 

Grüsse
Guido

*


----------



## mmuehl (4. Januar 2013)

Hi ich habe ein cube ltd series mit sunringle Freilauf der jetzt den Geist aufgegeben hat. Kann man da den freilauf wechseln oder ist es besser wenn ich mir ein neues Laufrad kaufe


----------



## blutlache (4. Januar 2013)

Wie alt ist das Bike?
Freilaufkörper ist einfach zu wechseln, wenn die Felge an sich in Ordnung ist.
Kostet ca.20-30..
.


----------



## mmuehl (4. Januar 2013)

das rad ist ca 4 jahre alt  
ok danke


----------



## sepalot (4. Januar 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> @ sepi: Noch mal Glück gehabt... War das etwa der Lift auf Deinen schönen Fotos?
> http://www.bild.de/regional/chemnitz/skigebiet/dramatische-rettung-am-fichtelberg-27948414.bild.html


 
Nein Spuri ... Erdkunde: 6- 

Der Link, da ist der Fichtelberg gemeint, das ist der höchste Berg in Sachsen und ich war am Ochsenkopf im Fichtelgebirge (halt dort wo ich auch öfters bin mit dem Bike -  man, wie oft schreib ich davon? ), dort ist nur eine Anliegergemeinde Fichtelberg (dort wo die Therme im Mai abgefackelt ist [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkTfgI9HO44"]Brand in der Kristall Therme in Fichtelberg - YouTube[/nomedia]). Fichtelberg (Ochsenkopf) und Oberwiesenthal (der Fichtelberg) liegen ca. 150km auseinander.

tz tz tz


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. Januar 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> Nein Spuri ... Erdkunde: 6-
> tz tz tz


 
 Na bei nur 150 km hätte es aber auch eine 4- sein dürfen...
Ich denke da eben in anderen Dimensionen. 
Frankfurt - Frankfurt = 620 km...

Aber danke - und endlich gut zu wissen, warum es am Fichtelberg keinen Ochsenkopf gibt....hach, der spuri hatte sich stets gewundert...


----------



## mzaskar (4. Januar 2013)

Wer findet den Unterschied 

Gestern:




Heute:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (4. Januar 2013)

ich ich ... natürlich der Himmel


----------



## tora (4. Januar 2013)

Das oben ist ein Carver, das unten ist ein Nicolai.
Das war einfach 

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## manurie (4. Januar 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @manurie : weg mit dem rr und dann passt´s doch !


Das RR(9kg) ist ein Stahlklassiker von 1989 und hat nur 150 gekostet und ist komplett im Originalzustand ausser Reifen. Das soll mir nur auf Reisen/Montage helfen mein Cube zu schonen und das ich weiter trainieren kann. Das ist mittlerweile in einem so guten Zustand, so dass ich überlege, mir eine Montageschlampe zuzulegen, sowas wie Hardtail oder Trekking, wird eher ein Hardtail werden, paar Restteile habe ich schon. 

Das RR ist schon geil, damit habe ich vergangenes Jahr schon viele Einheiten GA1 an Wupper, Saar und Norddeutschland gemacht.

Selbst die Luftpumpe ist Original, neu ist nur Lenkerband und Reifen+Schläuche.


----------



## manurie (4. Januar 2013)

tora schrieb:


> Das oben ist ein Carver, das unten ist ein Nicolai.
> Das war einfach
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Torsten


Carver ist doch das neue IBC-Bike. 

Gefällt mir nicht besonders, ich mag gerade Linien bzw. Strukturen.  Und ich mag es technisch, son CNC-gefrästes Teil und mit Männerschweiss verschweissten Rohr hat was. Da spürt man noch die Kraft der Visionen, die noch von der Erfindung der Dampfmaschine herkommen.


----------



## tora (4. Januar 2013)

Moin manurie.



manurie schrieb:


> ...ich mag gerade Linien bzw. Strukturen.  Und ich mag es technisch, son CNC-gefrästes Teil und mit Männerschweiss verschweissten Rohr hat was. Da spürt man noch die Kraft der Visionen, die noch von der Erfindung der Dampfmaschine herkommen.



Dazu passt Dein Raleigh ja wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Schönes Rad . Das würde ich auch nicht weggeben.

Mein olles Giant ist noch nicht mal CNC.
Das wurde noch daumengeschätzt, nach Augenmaß gesägt, handvermufft und hartgelötet 
Damals lief das auch unter RR. Heute wärs wohl eher ein Trekkingrad.

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## blutbuche (4. Januar 2013)

@manurie : ..okay , wenn dein herz dran hängt ...  
von wegen montageschlampe : kannst dir ja ´n 29er zulegen  .. ..


----------



## Cortina (5. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wer findet den Unterschied



Bild oben: geiles Wetter 

Bild unten: schei$$ Wetter


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Heute:


*Das ist ja wohl das Letzte - Wir versuchen uns hier halbwegs mit dem Winter zu arrangieren und reden uns gebetsmühlenartig ein, dass es uns gar nichts ausmacht bei Sauwetter unterwegs zu sein du düst kurzerhand in den Frühling  *


----------



## Cortina (5. Januar 2013)

Bärbel nicht motzen , pack die Schneeschuhe, den Schlitten und die Ski ein und komm zu uns nach Sappada (sind von Dir aus 445km), sowohl im Womo als auch im Appartement ist noch Platz frei 

Grüsse
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Das ist ja wohl das Letzte - Wir versuchen uns hier halbwegs mit dem Winter zu arrangieren und reden uns gebetsmühlenartig ein, dass es uns gar nichts ausmacht bei Sauwetter unterwegs zu sein du düst kurzerhand in den Frühling  *



Achja, mehr Frühling gibt es hier  

So und jetzt geht es in den Schnee


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, Beitrag #7562 muss ich melden Fühle mich gerade ernsthaft provoziert


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Beitrag #7563  muss ich melden Fühle mich gerade ernsthaft provoziert


 
 Zahlendreher


----------



## akisu (5. Januar 2013)

frauen lassen sich auch von sich selbst provozieren


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2013)

Ich liebe die Berge  





Dort ist man öfters über den Wolken. Wie schon Reinhard Mey sagt:"Über den Wolken, muss die Freiheit wohl grenzenlos sein..."

http://www.jukebo.com/reinhard-mey/music-clip,uber-den-wolken,5kusl.html


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Zahlendreher


 Jetzt passts 




akisu schrieb:


> frauen lassen sich auch von sich selbst provozieren


 Überhaupt nicht  

  @mzaskar
Hast du noch lange Urlaub  
Das Wolkenmeer sieht total schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (5. Januar 2013)

*So, der Urlaub ist fast rum, aber irgend wie glaub ich was verpasst zu haben.

Hat sich hier kaum einer was für sich oder sein Bike, zu Weihnachten gegönnt ?

Die Jahre zuvor wurd hier immer ordentlich was gepostet.

Bei mir gab es etwas verspätet das hier:





Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## Scarx (5. Januar 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Hat sich hier kaum einer was für sich oder sein Bike, zu Weihnachten gegönnt ?


- Einen giro feature in kelly green
- Eine c-guide v 0.2
- Sixpack plattformpedale (grün)
- eine Canon EOS 1100
- eine Platzangst trailtech evo
- eine Cube action teem shorts

- und zu guter Letzt eine bänderüberdehnung un Verstauchung des rechten Fußes,
reicht das?! ;-)


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2013)

*Das reicht (gute Besserung)  Fehlen nur noch die Bilder *

*Bei mir gab es eine Platzangst Entire EVO Jacke *





*Na ja und mein neues Fahrrad kennt ihr ja schon. Das war eigentlich auch mein Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich  *


----------



## Silvermoon (5. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Bei mir gab es eine Platzangst Entire EVO Jacke *



.... die hab ich auch  

Auch von BMO??? Gabs die Tage fÃ¼r schmales Geld (â¬49,90). Glaube, die haben inzwischen schon einige MÃ¤dels bestellt... 
Praxistest schon bestanden - auch im Regen -  ne super Jacke 


Und die gab es schon als Vorweihnachtsschmankerl und Belohnung fÃ¼r den familiÃ¤ren Schraubermarathonaufbaustress noch kurz vor Weihnachten:





...die Farben sind einfach nur schÃ¶n


----------



## Dämon__ (5. Januar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> - Einen giro feature in kelly green
> - Eine c-guide v 0.2
> - Sixpack plattformpedale (grün)
> - eine Canon EOS 1100
> ...



eine EOS 1100 und dann keine Bilder, schäme dich 

bei mir gab es nur Plattformpedale, Bilder gibt es erst wenn es wieder friert...


----------



## manurie (5. Januar 2013)

tora schrieb:


> Das wurde noch daumengeschätzt, nach Augenmaß gesägt, handvermufft und hartgelötet
> Damals lief das auch unter RR. Heute wärs wohl eher ein Trekkingrad.
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Torsten


Ach, dafür gibt es heute auch noch Liebhaber. Im Stahlrahmenbau(RR) wird heute noch gemufft und hardgelötet und qualitativ hochwertig. 
Siehe -->
http://www.vogel-rahmenbau.de/
http://www.gebla.de/



blutbuche schrieb:


> @manurie :
> von wegen montageschlampe : kannst dir ja ´n 29er zulegen  .. ..


Haha, 29er, haha. 
Meine vorhandenen Teile sind nur mit 26er kompatibel und ich sehe auch keinen Sinn mir ein 29er anzuschaffen. Ich fahre keine Rennen, wenn dann nur ein Rennen gegen mich.  Ich hab eher Angst es mit dem Aufbau der Montageschlampe zu übertreiben, so dass daraus wieder ein Schmuckstück ensteht.  Mir geistert da Einiges durch die Birne rum.


----------



## manurie (5. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Bei mir gab es eine Platzangst Entire EVO Jacke *


Die hatte ich schon im Herbst, eben die Platzangst. Meine Freundin hat die zuerst getragen im Ostseeurlaub im Oktober bei Sturm und Regen. Und ich selbst trag die nicht zum Biken, mein Aldioutfit(Crane) bringt mich durch die schlechte Jahreszeit. 

Ich trag meine Trailtech Platztangst nur zum shoppen, wenns draussen schüttet.


----------



## Scarx (5. Januar 2013)

Platzangst macht schon tolle klamotten, ich find die lila shorts von platzangst eigentlich voll geil ,von der farbe her, aber die ist leider für ladies xD


----------



## barbarissima (5. Januar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> .... die hab ich auch
> 
> Auch von BMO??? Gabs die Tage für schmales Geld (49,90). Glaube, die haben inzwischen schon einige Mädels bestellt...
> Praxistest schon bestanden - auch im Regen - ne super Jacke


Jepp! Auch von BMO  Hat sich bei mir auch schon als erstklassige Winterjacke bewährt. Mit Fleecejacke drunter ist man bestens vor Kälte, Wind und Regen geschützt und sieht noch extrem lässig aus


----------



## cytrax (5. Januar 2013)

Aaaaah Platzangst  meine Lieblingsbikeklamottenfirma 

Ich hab relativ viel von denen  Qualität top, Preis im Ausverkauf top, Farben top und frieren tut man auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scarx (5. Januar 2013)

Yeah, kann ich nur zustimmen + das ist ja wohl der coolste klamottenlabel-name den man tragen kann


----------



## mzaskar (6. Januar 2013)

Gruss aus den Bergen


----------



## kubitix (6. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Gruss aus den Bergen



Da schließen wir uns doch an und nachträglich noch ein gutes neues Jahr.

Also ein paar Berge,




und ein paar Bretter












Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (6. Januar 2013)

*Freut mich wirklich riesig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dass ihr da unten so ein Glück mit dem Wetter habt und im Schnee rumtoben und schöne Bilder machen könnt  aber so langsam könnten wir hier auch mal wieder ein paar Sonnenstrahlen gebrauchen  *


----------



## manurie (6. Januar 2013)

Die Sonne kommt morgen und übermorgen nach DE, zumindest im Westen und Südwesten. Ich hab gute Chancen am Dienstag bei der Nachtschicht SB nen Sternenhimmel betrachten zu können.  Aber der Nebel und anfängliche Nieselregen heute bei der Sonntagsrunde war am Anfang nicht schön, letztendlich gabs doch ne schöne Schlammschlacht. War heute zu zweit unterwegs und haben heute fast alle Pfützen und Schlammlöcher rund um Wuppertal/Remscheid mitgenommen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Januar 2013)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Januar 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


>


 
  - 
Ich habe sogar extra mal den Monitor gedreht - 
um auch mal von Vorne auf die Dame zu schauen...


----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Januar 2013)

I know her....


----------



## mzaskar (7. Januar 2013)

ich habe mir den Kopf gestossen, als ich auf die andere Seite vom Monitor gehüpft bin  

schönes Bild und schöne Berge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (7. Januar 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


>






Sent from Camper


----------



## blutbuche (7. Januar 2013)

mein weihnachts bike


----------



## Hmmwv (8. Januar 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


>


Ein netter Rücken kann auch entzücken!


----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> mein weihnachts bike



Schick und so schön weiss


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Januar 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> mein weihnachts bike


Bremsleitung vorne falsch verlegt,hat der Weihnachtsmann vergessen.


----------



## blutbuche (8. Januar 2013)

nee, hab ich vergessen   is aber schon behoben ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (8. Januar 2013)

ist ja nicht unbedingt falsch, nur anders


----------



## GlockeGT (8. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jepp! Auch von BMO  Hat sich bei mir auch schon als erstklassige Winterjacke bewährt. Mit Fleecejacke drunter ist man bestens vor Kälte, Wind und Regen geschützt und sieht noch extrem lässig aus



Auch wenn's total offtopic is, aber meine Frau hat sich auch diese Jacke bei BMO bestellt, Größe L, die ist aber viel zu klein Fällen die Sooo klein aus?

Gruß Glocke


----------



## cytrax (8. Januar 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Auch wenn's total offtopic is, aber meine Frau hat sich auch diese Jacke bei BMO bestellt, Größe L, die ist aber viel zu klein Fällen die Sooo klein aus?
> 
> Gruß Glocke



Normalerweise fällt Platzangst recht groß aus.

Platzangst Thread


----------



## barbarissima (8. Januar 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Auch wenn's total offtopic is, aber meine Frau hat sich auch diese Jacke bei BMO bestellt, Größe L, die ist aber viel zu klein Fällen die Sooo klein aus?
> 
> Gruß Glocke


Ich habe meine ganz normal in "S" bestellt und die passt, könnte sogar noch einen Tick kleiner sein.


----------



## xerto (8. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich habe meine ganz normal in "S" bestellt und die passt, könnte sogar noch einen Tick kleiner
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab meins auch  in l bestellt passt prima









euch allen ein gutes neues..


----------



## GlockeGT (8. Januar 2013)

Meine Frau hat normalerweise Größe M, die Jacke an sich passt ja auch, aber die Ärmel sind viel zu kurz. Ich selbst habe die Jacke auch mal anprobiert, bei ausgestreckten Armen endet die Jacke Mitte Unterarm. Sind wir etwa solche Mutanten???

Gruß glocke


----------



## barbarissima (8. Januar 2013)

Zurück schicken und neu bestellen  Deine Jacke scheint eine Spezialanfertigung zu sein


----------



## OIRAM (8. Januar 2013)

*Also ich hab mehrere Jacken, Hosen, Shorts und T-Shirts von "Platzangst".
Absolut cool, von guter Qualität, aber, ich find die fallen recht klein aus.
Das hab ich auch schon des öfteren von Besuchern div. Bikeevents, an den Ständen von Platzangst gehört.

Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## GlockeGT (8. Januar 2013)

Na dann werde ich nen zweiten Versuch starten. Danke schonmal für die Infos.

 Gruß glocke


----------



## Hmmwv (9. Januar 2013)

Endlich gabs mal Schnee bei uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (9. Januar 2013)

*man muß weit rauf um den Schnee zu finden...








*


----------



## mzaskar (9. Januar 2013)

Welche Skis und Bindung nutzt du? Dachte erst es sei Dynafit, aber zumindest die Bindung ist etwas anderes  

Bin Skianfänger und habe mir einen Salomon BBR (da er alles kann und sich einfach fahren lässt) mit Marker Duke (für die Leichtbewichte) gekauft, will aber irgendwann mehr in Richtung Touren und weg von den Pisten.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. Januar 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> man muß weit rauf um den Schnee zu finden...




 ...und offensichtlich auch früh aufstehen....
Bei uns ist immer noch alles "schneefrei" und mild - der Winter kommt zwar laut Vorhersage am Wochenende (Frost bis -7°) - aber keine Schneevorhersage.
Aber es sind ja leider noch mindestens 6-8 Wochen.....
Ich hoffe das Zeugs kommt bei Euch in die Berge - da gehört es auch hin! 
 @xerto -


----------



## Hmmwv (9. Januar 2013)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Endlich gabs mal Schnee bei uns.


Heute isser wieder weg.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Januar 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *man muß weit rauf um den Schnee zu finden...*


*Wenn´s hier nur so weit hoch gehen würde  Würde die Mühen gerne auf mich nehmen *


----------



## cytrax (9. Januar 2013)

So, jetzt hab ich die Faxen dicke mit den Sunringles 

Gut das der Freilauf auf ner geraden Srecke verreckt is und nicht bergab
Aus den Dingern mach ich jetzt Hackfleisch oder sowas: 







Das HR geht dann zum 2ten mal zum Händler...nach 500Km...

Da aber jetzt schluss damit sein soll muss ein neuer LRS her. Am besten was Richtung Enduro, da noch was mit mehr FW herkommt 
Klassisch schwarz, passt zu allem 

Hope Naben sind Pflicht...allein schon wegen dem Sound  und den Umbaumöglichkeiten auf alle Achsstandards. 

Hätte an diesen hier gedacht:

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/index.php?force_sid=14nrgskshkpjjngsfefqm0sth6&

Ich lass mich auch gern von Euch beraten was die Felgenwahl angeht  müssen halt stabil und vielleicht nicht ganz so schwer sein 


Dankeeeeee

Edit: Mist, sorry xD irgendwie funzt das mit dem Link nicht -.-

Ok dann so:                                                                           *Pro 2 Evo schwarz - ZTR Stans Flow EX Felge - Hoops LRS
*


----------



## barbarissima (9. Januar 2013)

Ich sehe da einen Lenker, Helme, Klamotten, Goggle usw. aber keinen LRS 

Wie viel willst du denn überhaupt ausgeben?


----------



## cytrax (9. Januar 2013)

Also mit den 10% komm ich auf 378 und mit ca 400 hab ich eh schon gerechnet.


----------



## Hmmwv (9. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs mit einem Hoops Flow Ex?

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...s-Stans-Flow-EX-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (9. Januar 2013)

Genau den hab ich gemeint  

Dann wird der bestellt


----------



## Hmmwv (9. Januar 2013)

Selber fahr ich den alten Hoops Flow am Analog.
Da Runterfahrer im Bikemarkt hat den öfter im Angebot. Da steckt Speer Laufräder dahinter.


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Welche Skis und Bindung nutzt du? Dachte erst es sei Dynafit, aber zumindest die Bindung ist etwas anderes
> 
> *Hi Steffan, habe den dynafit gasherbrum mit dynafit bindung. Die duke ist eine super bindung damit wirst du spaß haben
> 
> ...


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Januar 2013)

*für's WE sagt er Schnee an *


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2013)

Du meinst wenn's am WE schneit siehts endlich so aus wie auf den Bildern 
Sollte es so sein gib bescheid, ich komm dann vorbei


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2013)

Bei mir im Skigebiet um die Ecke  (Hoch Ybrig) sieht es so aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (10. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab ich die Faxen dicke mit den Sunringles
> 
> Gut das der Freilauf auf ner geraden Srecke verreckt is und nicht bergab
> Aus den Dingern mach ich jetzt Hackfleisch oder sowas:
> ...



 ich hab auch die Hope Naben aber mit Mavic EX 721 Felgen sind echt sehr gut ,  Bike-Components hat die auch im Programm


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bei mir im Skigebiet um die Ecke  (Hoch Ybrig) sieht es so aus



Du wohnst aber so weit weg


----------



## cytrax (10. Januar 2013)

Noch ne kurze Frage zu den Hope Hoops...Sind da die Adapter für Schnellspanner dabei?


----------



## Boshard (10. Januar 2013)

So wie du bestellst wird auch geliefert.
Schau mal hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...1-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html?xtcr=2&xtmcl=


----------



## cytrax (10. Januar 2013)

Also wenn ich den so bestelle sind welche dabei? Das wÃ¤r jetzt das Angebot von BMO fÃ¼r 378â¬ wegen Kundenkarte gold 

*Pro 2 Evo schwarz - ZTR Stans Flow EX Felge - Hoops LRS VR und HR | 20 x 110 mm Steckachse | 10 x 135 mm | 1926 g*


Der bei BC kostet 400â¬ der wÃ¤r aber mit Sapim Speichen und sofort versandfertig. Das wÃ¤r der black/black. Zum AMS wÃ¼rden auch blaue Naben passen aber ich weiÃ noch nicht wie ich das kÃ¼nftige aufbaue und deshalb schwarz 

Ich Ã¼berleg mir das bis morgen nochmal und entscheide dann. Ob jetzt ein paar â¬ hin oder her is mir Latte. Ich brauch mein Bike dringend und je schneller der LRS da is umso besser


----------



## buschhase (10. Januar 2013)

Jiha, 
heute wars endlich soweit.

Aus:




Wurde schließlich:





(Schöneres Bild folgt hoffentlich demnächst)

Die erste Runde heute Abend war einfach nur grandios!

Gruß
Nico


----------



## barbarissima (10. Januar 2013)

*WOW  Ist das ein BFE?*


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Januar 2013)

Würde ich auch sagen, geile Farbe  ist die Gabel nicht ein bisschen zu hoch dafür?


----------



## Asko (11. Januar 2013)

Das Cotic gefällt, macht bestimmt viel Spass das Teil 
So ein Teil hätte ich eigentlich auch gerne, aber da mich aktuell ein Freerider nochmehr juckt wird das erstmal hinten angestellt


----------



## buschhase (11. Januar 2013)

Ja, ist ein BFe.
Nein die Gabel ist nicht zu hoch. Fährt sich richtig gut.
 @Asko: Das ist mein Freerider 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (11. Januar 2013)

Hast natürlich recht.

Ich muss allerdings das Gleichgewicht der Mächte in meiner Garage erhalten und deshalb muss nun noch ein Fully her damit die Hardtails nicht überhand nehmen 

Mein verspätetes Weihnachtsgeschenk an mich selbst ist heute auch angekommen.
Kommen ans Remedy, mit dem DTSwiss Laufradsatz am Reaction kann ich ganz gut leben.


----------



## cytrax (11. Januar 2013)

HA! Da hat jemand meinen neuen LRS geklaut   

Von Bike Components? 

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...s-Stans-Flow-EX-Disc-6-Loch-Laufradsatz-.html

Bin gerade am bestellen


----------



## Asko (11. Januar 2013)

Habs im Bikemarkt gekauft
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...hoops-pro-ii-evo-no-tubes-flow-ex-crest-26-29


----------



## cytrax (11. Januar 2013)

Guter Preis! Leider kann ich nicht so lange warten...bin aufs Rad angewiesen


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Nachdem ich mein cube nun verkauft habe, habe ich noch draufgelegt und mir das Norco
gekauft. Fährt sich perfekt! Ein schwarzer lrs wäre auch noch schön und leitungen
werden natürlich noch gekürzt. Die hr Bremse war eine Notlösung, weil ich keinen
passenden adapter für 180mm hatte. Daher 200er (noch nicht auf dem Foto), aber
ich besorge mir den adapter für 180mm. Die nächsten Tage wird es ordentlich bewegt!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. Januar 2013)

BIKESTARR schrieb:


> Hi! Nachdem ich mein cube nun verkauft habe...


 
 für den ersten Teil!
 für den zweiten Teil! 

Na dann - viel Spaß!  Schaut Edel aus...gefällt mir!


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Januar 2013)

Danke  Auf der ersten Fahrt gestern hat es super viel Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Scarx (12. Januar 2013)

schönes Bike!


----------



## buschhase (12. Januar 2013)

Da haste aber noch einiges draufgelegt!
Außer, dass ich 'ne angeborene Abneigung gegen Doppelbrückengabeln habe, gefällts mir echt gut.
Wirst also jetzt zur Bikepark-Nudel 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (12. Januar 2013)

Cooles Wetter


----------



## BIKESTARR (12. Januar 2013)

buschhase schrieb:


> Wirst also jetzt zur Bikepark-Nudel
> 
> Gruß
> Nico




Heute sieben stunden ohne große Pausen unterwegs gewesen.
Zum einen Spot, hochschieben fahren hochschieben... und zum anderen Spot.
Jetzt bin ich echt kaputt und kann sagen: das rad ist echt super!
Handling, Geo, Fahrwerk, Beschleunigung sind top. Und es macht wirklich spaß


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. Januar 2013)




----------



## cytrax (12. Januar 2013)

Boaaaaaa  schon wieder voll das Topomobbing hier


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Januar 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=20300_1015122474674796rjz2.png


 
 - da is nix mehr mit Würfeln......


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

*Gibs zu, Du hast die ersten 35cm abgesägt *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (13. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Gibs zu, Du hast die ersten 35cm abgesägt *


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. Januar 2013)

*wer kennt das...? 




*


----------



## kubitix (13. Januar 2013)

Tre Cime, Paternkofel, Auronzo und Lago, und ganz da hinten, also wirklich ganz hinten fast am Wasser Cortina.


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

*Jepp  und vorne rechts im Bild die Cadini die Misurina mit der Forecella della Neve 

Hast Du jetzt den Heli Schein gemacht 

Fallst ja, erwarte ich Dich in 2 Stunden in meinem Garten 

GEILES BILD!!!*

Wo hast Du das Bild her?


----------



## Ostwandlager (13. Januar 2013)

*ja hier rauß 




*


----------



## OIRAM (13. Januar 2013)

*Schönes Bild und stolze Leistung vom Käpt´n.
So viel Schnee... da könnt Ihr doch mal was für die Hitzegeplagten Australier abtreten.

Ich hoffe mal, das es dem Andi, auf der anderen Seite der Erdhalbkugel, gut geht und die fette Reifen noch nicht am Asphalt festkleben.

Beste Grüße, Mario*


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

*Sag jetzt nicht ihr wart am 6.01 beim Toblacher Ballonfestival dabei?

Wo seid Ihr gelandet?*


----------



## kubitix (13. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> Wo seid Ihr gelandet?*



Guido, Ostwandlager ist nicht krimin...... und sein Pilot war es bestimmt auch nicht. Vielleicht haben wir die Fahrt ja fotografiert.


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

Er wird ja nicht selbst gefahren sein somit trifft ihn keine Schuld und ich glaube nicht, dass er ausgerechnet in einem DIESER Ballons war


----------



## BIKESTARR (13. Januar 2013)

ich will auch in den Bergen wohnen 
Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (13. Januar 2013)

*die Bilder sind vom 9.1.2013
so Guido, jetzt bist du gefordert!!! Bilder in deiner nähe...








*


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

*Viel zu einfach, das ist Col Visentin auf dem Nevegal 
Da schau ich jeden Tag von der Küche aus drauf 

Also wart IHR die die am 9. den Flugverkehr von Flughafen Treviso und Venezia lahmgelegt habt  *


----------



## cytrax (13. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> *
> Da schau ich jeden Tag von der Küche aus drauf
> *




Beweise


----------



## kubitix (13. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Beweise



Kann ich bestätigen, ich guck allerdings lieber auf den Ofen.


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

*


cytrax schrieb:



			Beweise 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Gerne, anbei ein aktuelles Bild 




und eins von letztens 


*


----------



## buschhase (13. Januar 2013)

Könntest du auch noch ein Bild vom besagten Ofen samt Inhalt zeigen? 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, ich guck allerdings lieber auf den Ofen.



 Genau davor sitze ich jetzt mit dem PC...ganz alleine


----------



## cytrax (13. Januar 2013)

Aaaaaah verdammt ich habs gewusst  Einfach ein Hammer Ausblick


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

buschhase schrieb:


> Könntest du auch noch ein Bild vom besagten Ofen samt Inhalt zeigen?
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Nöö das ginge dann zu weit, ich zeig Dir gerne meine Kontoauszüge aber meinen OFEN in der Küche  den nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (13. Januar 2013)

Die Kontoauszüge interessiern uns doch nicht 


Nur der Ausblick 

Edit: Und der Ofen mit Inhalt


----------



## kubitix (13. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nöö das ginge dann zu weit



Dann darf ich das auch nicht, obwohl ich das könnte. Ich kann aber bestätigen, dass der Inhalt aus dem Ofen mehr als einfach nur lecker ist, was Ago da immer für uns kocht ist wirklich sensationell. naja und über Nardi´s Produkte reden wir jetzt mal lieber gar nicht.


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

Hast Du nen Bild vom Ofen mit Inhalt, ich meine außer dem Holz 

Hauptsache die ganze Küche is nicht drauf


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. Januar 2013)

Schluß jetzt  Sonst mach ich den Ofen aus 

Gute Nacht Jungs...


----------



## Cortina (13. Januar 2013)

Geht nicht, hab grad Holz nachgelegt 

Gute Nacht


----------



## kubitix (13. Januar 2013)

Der Inhalt ist allerdings geheim und ausserdem in meinem Bauch sicher verwahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (13. Januar 2013)

Boooooaaaaaa  Der is mal Hammergeil!!!


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Januar 2013)

*jetzt aber rauß und weg vom Ofen...!
Gestern am Predigstuhl...




*


----------



## Cortina (14. Januar 2013)

Von wann ist das denn  haste extra per EBV aufgeräumt


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2013)

@ Cortina 

Wann kann ich bei dir einziehen


----------



## mzaskar (14. Januar 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> ......
> .



Coole Küche


----------



## Cortina (14. Januar 2013)

Warts mal ab wenn Du den Rest gesehen hast 

Du weißt ja, bei mir ist jederzeit Tor und Tür geöffnet, rein kommt hier jeder


----------



## buschhase (14. Januar 2013)

DAS nenn ich mal 'ne Feuerstelle


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Januar 2013)

*noch mal eins von Gestern...




*


----------



## Cortina (15. Januar 2013)

Ihr habt ja gut Schnee abbekommen , bei uns schneits seit zwei Tagen in den Dolos und bis Freitag solls so bleiben 

Ich denke Samstag...


----------



## mzaskar (15. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube ich komme dich mal besuchen  wie es aussieht, fällt Frankreich (Luberon) flach .... Dann habe ich Zeit für anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (15. Januar 2013)

@mzaskar : ...will im mai auch nach luberon - haste ne gute adresse ? ( mögl. nicht so weit weg von den sandstein felsen ..) lg , k.


----------



## Vincy (15. Januar 2013)

Für Biker die Platzprobleme haben:
http://zictech.com/


----------



## LittleBoomer (15. Januar 2013)

Coole Sache. Auch dass man in die orangenen Klappen Zeugs reinpacken kann.......aber halt doch ganz schön teuer....


----------



## cytrax (16. Januar 2013)

POOOOOOOST  Weiter bin ich heut aber nimmer gekommen...


----------



## Cortina (17. Januar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich komme dich mal besuchen  wie es aussieht, fällt Frankreich (Luberon) flach .... Dann habe ich Zeit für anderes



Au Ja, da freu ich mich


----------



## barbarissima (17. Januar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> POOOOOOOST  Weiter bin ich heut aber nimmer gekommen...


 Ja und...., immer noch nicht montiert? Wir warten auf Bilder


----------



## Hmmwv (18. Januar 2013)

Wetterbericht aus Wien:

*







Schnee bis zur Nabe, praktisch unfahrbar.
*


----------



## cytrax (18. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja und...., immer noch nicht montiert? Wir warten auf Bilder



Doch doch ich mach "heute" vor der Spätschicht noch Bilder. Ich hoff nur das man sie auch sieht....vor lauter Schnee


----------



## barbarissima (18. Januar 2013)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Wetterbericht aus Wien:
> 
> *Schnee bis zur Nabe, praktisch unfahrbar.*


Ach was, das gibt richtig Schmackes in die Waden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (18. Januar 2013)

Naja da dreht die Queen fast nur mehr durch wennst mal stehst.


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Januar 2013)

Bei so hohem Schnee bringen schmale Reifen mehr


----------



## Hmmwv (18. Januar 2013)

Das Blöde war in dem Fall hauptsächlich die untere gefrorene Schicht und der zusammengetretene Schnee. (seitliches Rutschen) Ist die 2.2er Queen und da 2.3er Baron vorne.


----------



## Scarx (18. Januar 2013)

Ich hab gehört bei eis sollen spikes helfen  kosten ja nix


----------



## cytrax (18. Januar 2013)

So der Sunringle hat einen neuen Freilauf bekommen (kulanz) und werd ihn als Winter LRS nutzen. Also Ice Spiker Pro und die alten Formula Scheiben wieder druff  Aber jetzt erstmal kochen^^


----------



## Hmmwv (18. Januar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört bei eis sollen spikes helfen  kosten ja nix


Stehen zu Hause, bei den Verhältnissen wäre ich damit vermutlich noch früher gestanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (19. Januar 2013)

Würde eine Rat von euch brauchen.
Überlege mir ein Hardtail in 29 zuzulegen.
Ich bin da unter anderem auf das cube reaction GTC 29 sl gestoßen.
Kann mir jemand Erfahrungsberichte mitteilen?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2013)

....wir  haben  nicht besonders viel weiss abbekommen , bisher ... schön wars trotzdem  @mzaskar : ... was is nu´mit ner pension in luberon ?? tip ?? DANKE im vorasu !! lg , k.


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2013)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ....wir  haben  nicht besonders viel weiss abbekommen , bisher ... schön wars trotzdem  @mzaskar : ... was is nu´mit ner pension in luberon ?? tip ?? DANKE im vorasu !! lg , k.



Uuhh, ich hatte dort immer mit Freunden zusammen Häuser gemietet. Auf jedenfall würde ich in der Nähe von Rousillion schauen. Eventuell noch San Saturnin. Adressen hatte ich immer aus dem I-Net.


----------



## cytrax (19. Januar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja und...., immer noch nicht montiert? Wir warten auf Bilder



Wie versprochen die Bilder. Net das ich von Bärbel noch den Bobbes verhaut bekomm 
Rutschig und arschkalt wars^^


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Januar 2013)

Ich habe es auch nicht mehr ausgehalten und bin trotz schnee auf die trails


----------



## buschhase (19. Januar 2013)

Was heißt denn hier ''trotz''? Find es gibt nur wenige Sachen, die mehr Spaß aufm Bike machen, als im Schnee über Singletrail zu bügeln. Allein schon die Atmospähre im Wald!

Der Spot sieht interessant aus! Gibt es da auch eine längere, zusammenhänge Line oder alles eher Bruchstücke? Wird ausm Video nicht so klar.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## blutbuche (19. Januar 2013)

nettes video  so schön griffig ist der schnee bei uns auch  grad`


----------



## BIKESTARR (19. Januar 2013)

2 lines mit ca. 200-400m (im Video zu sehen), eine etwas flowigere line und eine mit anliegern.
Dann noch eine art Krater mit drop in. 
edit: am Anfang ist noch ein anderer Spot zu sehen


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2013)

Bisserl mehr Schnee haben wir hier schon


----------



## cytrax (19. Januar 2013)

Igitt :kotz:Gibts das auch in grün?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (19. Januar 2013)

*Wie kein Neuschnee 

Du solltest vielleicht jetzt schon mal vorbeischauen 













Und den Grillteller danach hast Du auch verpasst 





Grüße Guido




*


----------



## barbarissima (19. Januar 2013)

@_cytrax_
*Na endlich  Schaut gut aus *


@_mzaskar und Cortina_
*Stelle gerade fest, dass Schnee mit Bergen schöner aussieht *
*Jetzt hats hier auch endlich mal geschneit und ich habe Bereitschaft und kann nicht *


----------



## cytrax (19. Januar 2013)

Danke dir  Fährt sich auch super.


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. Januar 2013)

*Schnee satt...!!! 




*


----------



## mzaskar (19. Januar 2013)

Im Neuschnee war ich neulich mit dem Snowboard  Mit den Skis geht das noch nicht, habe erst angefangen mit den 2 Brettern an den Füssen


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Januar 2013)

Sucht euch mal Termine für das Cube Forumstreffen 2013 aus.

Grüße,

Joerg


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2013)

Ausblick auf Biketouren  

Wildspitz, Rigi und Pilatus im Sonnenuntergang (Foto wurde vom Raten aus gemacht, einem weitere Biketourenziel )


----------



## Scarx (20. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute ich hab da mal ne frage zu Steuersätzen...
und zwar will ich mir in naher Zukunft vllt eine fox 34 160mm in mein Stereo Race 2012 einbauen, die gibt es ja nur als tapered... was für Steuersätze hab ich da zur auswahl? Bzw kann ich die überhaupt einbauen wenn das Steuerrohr nich konisch ist?! Ich blick da nicht so ganz durch, sorry :-/
Danke im Voraus! Ich poste das natürlich  auch im Stereo thread, aber vllt kann mir ja hier auch einer helfen


----------



## Vincy (20. Januar 2013)

Schau mal im Fritzz-Thread, da wurde das Thema schon des Öfteren erläutert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (21. Januar 2013)

Damit das Remedy nicht für jeden Mist herhalten muss hab ich mir für dieses Jahr  ein günstiges Spaßbike zugelegt.
Grad ausgepackt und ne Runde damit gedreht.
Der Lenker muss aufjedenfall schonmal weg, ansonsten fährts sich ganz gut. 
Die Federn werden mir vermutlich noch zu weich sein 
Am Wochenende wirds hoffentlich richtig eingeweiht


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (22. Januar 2013)

Sehr schick und klasse Farbkombi


----------



## Asko (22. Januar 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es bei SRAM normal ist keine wirkliche Rasterung zu spüren wenn man mehrere Gänge in einen Zug runterschaltet, oder liegt das nur an den eher billigen X7 Triggern?
Falls es an den Schalthebeln liegt, ist das bei den X9 oder X0 (9fach) ebenfalls so?


----------



## Boshard (22. Januar 2013)

man merkt einen ganz leichte rasterung 
ich hatte an meinem Felt X9 Trigger ohne schaltanzeige + Schaltwerk


----------



## .eXos (24. Januar 2013)

Ha, hab noch was bekommen! Fetzt....


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Januar 2013)

Die Hose ist cool. Woher ?

OK, gefunden. Ist ja sogar bezahlbar. Wird bestellt ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .eXos (24. Januar 2013)

Bei Amazon-we cycle glaube ich


----------



## Scarx (24. Januar 2013)

Hab die Hose auch schon seit ein paar wochen xD
Trägt sich super!


----------



## .eXos (24. Januar 2013)

zwar nicht ganz billig, aber fühlt sich echt gut an!  das shirt ist auch schick! freu mich schon auf die ersten sonnenstrahlen-ohne schnee  !


----------



## manurie (24. Januar 2013)

Hier kommen die letzten Sonnenstrahlen von heute. 





War ne Fahrt in die untergehende Sonne nach Feierabend, der Rest ging dann per Funzel. Morgen kann ich dann schon ein wenig früher losfahren, hoffentlich wird es so schönes Wetter wie heute, ein wenig hat die Sonne doch noch gewärmt.


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Januar 2013)

*bevor es wieder langweilig wird hier...
Es ist super Wetter auf den Bergen....







*


----------



## manurie (26. Januar 2013)

Hab heute nach einem faulen Tagesstart Basteltag gehabt. 

Ich muss meine Laufräder nachzentrieren, eben Rennrad und MTB(Cube) und von daher habe ich angefangen mir einen Zentrierständer, ist eher Zentrierbock, zu basteln.

Die nachzentrierenden Projecte










hab paar Alurohre genommen und zusammengeschweisst, 40/40/3 und 40/20/4 und aus Aluwinkel Stärke 8mm Adapter für 100/125/135 Schnellspannernaben gefertigt. Arbeitszeit unter 3h. Adapter für Steckachsen lassen sich jederzeit nachfertigen, bis 160mm Nabenbreite bekomme ich da alles rein. Und vor allem das Gestell ist superstabil und man kann beim arbeiten daran sitzen.











Morgen werde ich mal ne provosorische Messeinheit basteln, damit das Zentrieren beginnen kann. Messuhr usw. muss erst angeschafft werden.


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. Januar 2013)

cool, so eine Werkstatt (und dann das Können) bräuchte man halt....


----------



## cytrax (26. Januar 2013)

Werkstatt is a Traum  deine eigene?


----------



## nen (27. Januar 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> Es ist super Wetter auf den Bergen....


schöne Fotos Osti et Guido 

vor 10 Tagen Pulver satt






Gestern im Liechtenstein schwerer Nassschnee, aber die Sicht topp.


----------



## manurie (27. Januar 2013)

@LittleBoomer
Die Werkstatt ist ja nicht mein Eigentum.  Und das Können, ich mach das beruflich schon paar Jahre.
 @cytrax
Siehe oben, aber ich darf jederzeit dort basteln, so gesehen besitze ich zuhause noch nicht einmal Werkzeug. 

--
Hab heute zentriert.  Kabelbinder waren die Messeinheit.  Ging schnell und einfach, so musste ich nichts basteln. Entsprechende Messuhren muss ich noch besorgen.






Das Zentrieren ging erstaunlich gut, ausser bei der Rennradfelge, die muss schon einen Schlag weghaben, da habe ich einfach den Höhenschlag nicht wegbekommen auf einem Stück von ca. 10cm, da muss ne Delle drin sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (27. Januar 2013)

.


----------



## Cortina (27. Januar 2013)

manurie, Kompliment, mal so schnell ein Zentrierständer gebaut und die Werkstatt ist 

nen, Wochenende war s...geil  Schnee Schnee und nochmals Schnee, alleine auf der Alm übernachtet, OK was will man mehr 

Ohne Worte 




Die neue Cube Mütze Fichtelmountains in den Dolomiten hält warm 




OK der Aufstieg war...lassen wir das




Die Alm von oben 




Sorry aber so lange soviel Schnee liegt kann man eh nicht Biken 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Sorry aber so lange soviel Schnee liegt kann man eh nicht Biken  Grüße Guido


 
Das alleine wäre kein ausreichender Grund für weiteres Topo-Mobbing!
Aber dank Deiner Mütze  - sei Dir hiermit vergeben!


----------



## manurie (28. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> nen, Wochenende war s...geil  Schnee Schnee und nochmals Schnee, alleine auf der Alm übernachtet, OK was will man mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tolle Bilder. 
Aber ich kann keinen Schnee mehr sehen, hier im Südwesten von DE taut er gerade weg  aber nur 150hm aufwärts ist nur rutschige Matschpampe da, komplett unfahrbar auf der Forstautobahn. War heute nach Feierabend mit dem MTB unterwegs und musste teilweise schieben.

Morgen kann ich nicht fahren, der Job ruft, und ich hoffe bis Mittwoch ist das Gröbste an Matschschnee weg, mit Schlamm und Nässe kann ich umgehen.


----------



## Cortina (28. Januar 2013)

Ich wäre Dir ja gerne behilflich das weiße Zeug in die Berge zu verfrachten 

OK vor der Haustür muß ich es auch nicht haben aber ab morgen soll es in Deutschland ja wärmer werden und dann taut es


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Januar 2013)

*naja in den höhenlagen wird es schneien 
und überhaupt, im Winter wird Ski gefahren 




*


----------



## Cortina (30. Januar 2013)

*Ach Andi, da wäre ja noch zu erwähnen dass Du heute einen weiteren Schritt zum Erwachsen werden hinter Dich gebracht hast *






*ALLES GUTE ZUM GEBURTSTAG KLEINER *

​

....na wie fühlt man sich als alter Sack


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo Andi,
dem schließe ich mich gerne an:
*
Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag und ich wünsche Dir noch viele unfallfreie Kilometer. Genieße den Tag !
*
Bist Du eigentlich back from Down Under ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## xerto (30. Januar 2013)

ich mich auch

Alles Gute zum geburtstag 

Lieber Andi 

Geniesse den tag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (30. Januar 2013)

Alles Gute Andi


----------



## Andi 3001 (30. Januar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Ach Andi, da wäre ja noch zu erwähnen dass Du heute einen weiteren Schritt zum Erwachsen werden hinter Dich gebracht hast *
> 
> ....na wie fühlt man sich als alter Sack



wie erwachsen ich bin, werden wir ja sehen.. (ich fürchte nicht sonderlich). 
und hier .. nicht mit steinen werfen vecchio! du sitzt im glashaus 

danke auch euch anderen!  

klaro bin ich noch in down under!


----------



## cytrax (30. Januar 2013)

Na dann schönen Abend noch


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Januar 2013)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ....klaro bin ich noch in down under!


 
Wüstenplanet - aber auch dahin gehen die besten Wünsche auf den Weg!
Trink lieber was kaltes zum Anstoßen - Heißgetränke können Buschfeuer entfachen... Also "Alles Gute!" & komm gut zurück...


----------



## Bocacanosa (30. Januar 2013)

Andi, auch von mir alles Gute! Und denk dran: 

Männer wachsen zwar, werden aber nie erwachsen!


----------



## barbarissima (30. Januar 2013)

*Von mir auch **

** Feier schön und lass es dir gut gehen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (1. Februar 2013)

danke nochmal


----------



## mzaskar (1. Februar 2013)

Nachträglich noch Alles Gute von mir  

Stefan


----------



## cytrax (2. Februar 2013)

Servus, kurze Frage. Blaue oder schwarze Schaltzüge? 

Brauch neue da meine an der Wippe durchgescheuert sind und ich das Bike eh grad zerlegt hab zum Lager reinigen/schmieren, Bremsen entlüften usw. Oder wirds zuviel blau?


----------



## Asko (2. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde rote und blaue Schaltzüge ziemlich schrecklich


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Februar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Blaue oder schwarze Schaltzüge?


 
 _Meine Meinung_ - nimm lieber Schwarze! 
Nicht wegen "zu viel" Blau - eher wegen evtl. "noch einem weiteren Blauton".....


----------



## cytrax (2. Februar 2013)

Bisher passen die Blautöne alle zusammen. Aber wenn dann müsst ich die Bremsleitungen auch blau machen und dann wirds auch mir zuviel und bei der leckenden Formula lohnt sichs eh nimmer  

Gut dann bleiben sie schwarz. Danke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Februar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> ..Aber wenn dann müsst ich die Bremsleitungen auch blau machen und dann wirds auch mir zuviel....


 
Mir dann auch!  Schwarz = Gute Entscheidung! 
Viel Spaß beim fummeln am Bike - Wetter passt ja dafür...


----------



## cytrax (2. Februar 2013)

Hehe jo danke dir  Bei uns regnets schon seit 3 Tagen und erkältet bin ich auch ein bissel  da is mir das jetzt grad recht.


----------



## barbarissima (2. Februar 2013)

Auf jeden Fall schwarze! Schaltzüge sind nichts, was man besonders hervorheben sollte 
Eine schwarze Kurbel wäre noch hübsch


----------



## Boshard (2. Februar 2013)

Nimm Blaue Außenhüllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Februar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Servus, kurze Frage. Blaue oder schwarze Schaltzüge?
> 
> Brauch neue da meine an der Wippe durchgescheuert sind und ich das Bike eh grad zerlegt hab zum Lager reinigen/schmieren, Bremsen entlüften usw. Oder wirds zuviel blau?



Ich würd schwarze nehmen, durchgehende farbige Züge sehen meistens nicht so doll aus find ich, vor allem wenn die Bremsleitung schwarz bleibt. Ich hatte meine mal stellenweise abgeklebt, sah so aus:


----------



## FR-Sniper (2. Februar 2013)

Nabend

was haltet ihr davon:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/CUBE-Nature-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3a7d921fc6

"Rahmennummer entfernt" ...heist doch die Kiste ist geklaut, oder?


----------



## Asko (2. Februar 2013)

Is zumindest mal ziemlich verdÃ¤chtet.
Der Preis ist fÃ¼r sonen 0815 Rahmen in dem Zustand eh n Witz...

Bei H&S gibts immer mal wieder Rahmen fÃ¼r um die 100â¬.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (2. Februar 2013)

Das ist kein MTB-Rahmen wie beschrieben, sondern ein Crossradrahmen für 28er-Laufräder.
Der Nature-Rahmen ist (zumindest im Modelljahr 2010) äußerst hochwertig gestaltet (3-fach-konifiziert, PM-Aufnahme, Hydroforming etc), in einem Test war es gar der hochwertigste und leichteste Rahmen. Der angebotene Rahmen ist wohl 2008 oder 2009er Jahrgang.

Kurzum: an dem Rahmen ist was faul, auch weil der Verkäufer keine Ahnung hat.
Und wer stellt schon einigen schmutzigen Rahmen bei ebay ein.


----------



## cytrax (2. Februar 2013)

Also Schaltzüge werden schwarz! Chris hat da schon recht und sieht dann schon bissl komisch aus wenn die Bremsleitungen schwarz und die Schaltzüge blau sind. Außerdem sieht man davon eh nicht viel da die beim AMS unterm Oberrohr verlegt sind. 

Hab jetzt alles soweit zerlegt aber ich bekomm die Schraube/Bolzen? vom Horstlink nicht raus. Habs schon gut mit WD40 eingejaucht aber da tut sich nix  Würds halt schon gern draußen haben weil wenn ich die Kettenstreben bewege kratzt und knarzt es wie als wär ein ganzer Sandkasten drin^^

EDIT: Dank Drano sind auch die letzten roten Teile verschwunden  Werden noch poliert 















Nachdem meine VR-Bremse leckt (minimal aber sie tut es) hats da durchs DOT den Druck am Lenker angegriffen. Das sieht natürlich nicht so schön aus und hab den weißen Druck mit Aceton entfernt (bin aber noch nicht fertig, is ne schei$$ popelarbeit ) Dort wo die Bremse am Lenker aufliegt hab ichs jetzt ein bissel angerauht und mit Flüssiggummi versiegelt. Mal schauen wie lange das hält...


----------



## Nechei (3. Februar 2013)

Servus zusammen

Ich hätte mal eine frage bezüglich Garantie/Gewährleistung von Cube Carbon Rahmen.
Ich würde mir gerne ein Cube Stereo HPC kaufen allerdings habe ich letztens gehört das Cube nur 2Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt,ist das so richtig??
Bei Trek z.B gibt es 40 Jahre auf den Rahmen und beim Jekyll Rahmen lebenslang.....
Das HPC würde mir schon sehr gut gefallen aber eine längere Garantiezeit wäre schon nicht verkehrt....

Mfg Christian


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (3. Februar 2013)

Bei Cube gibts nur 2 Jahre, das ist richtig.
Allerdings keine Garantie, sondern nur Gewährleistung, wenn ich hier auf die Cube HP schaue:
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/

Das klingt hier bei Trek eher auch nach 2 Jahren:
http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/support/warranty
Zumindest die Hinterbauten von Fullys sind definitiv ausgeschlossen. Und soweit ich weiß, geben die meist als erstes den Geist auf.


----------



## Cortina (4. Februar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> ....das Cube nur 2Jahre.....



Erkundige Dich nochmal bei Deinem Händler, bei Cube gibts Crash Replacement auf Carbon Rahmen 


Auszug aus der Bedienungsanleitung für Carbon Rahmen:

8.Steifigkeitsprüfung Carbon
Die nachfolgenden Daten sind für eventuelle Garantie- oder
Gewährleistungsansprüche und bei einem Austausch im Rahmen
unseres Crash Replacement Programms wichtig. Das Datenblatt
bitte in jedem Fall sicher aufbewahren.

Guido


----------



## Nechei (4. Februar 2013)

Morgen Guido!

Ich werde heute mal beim Händler anrufen....
Aber das Crash Repacement gibt es ja eigentlich bei jeden Hersteller!!!Und bei Trek ist die Garantie auf den Hauptrahmen z.b Lebenslang und auf den Hinterbau 5 Jahre....Ist ja auch schon ein Stückchen länger....
Und wenn ma im Internet sucht findet man ja oft was das der Kundenservice bei Cube nicht erstklassig ist.....
Trotzdem gefällt mir das HPC immer noch sehr gut...


Mfg Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (4. Februar 2013)

wo ist denn der Kundenservice erstklassig ?
Ich konnte noch keinen Hersteller finden, bei dem der Service erstklassig ist. M.E. kommt es auf das Engagement des Händlers an, in wieweit sich dieser für Dich einsetzt und bei dem entsprechenden Hersteller 'Druck' macht.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (4. Februar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> ... findet man ja oft was das der Kundenservice bei Cube nicht erstklassig ist



Erstens ist mir als Endverbraucher der Kundenservice von Cube recht egal weil ich erst meinen Händler auf links drehe wenn etwas nicht passt und zweitens glaube nicht dass es bei anderen Marken besser ist 

Ausserdem gibt es auch viele positive Berichte darüber redet man leider nur selten


----------



## Andi 3001 (5. Februar 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> wo ist denn der Kundenservice erstklassig ?
> Ich konnte noch keinen Hersteller finden, bei dem der Service erstklassig ist. M.E. kommt es auf das Engagement des Händlers an, in wieweit sich dieser für Dich einsetzt und bei dem entsprechenden Hersteller 'Druck' macht.
> 
> Grüße
> ...



aus 'händlersicht' sag ich jetzt einfach mal, es kommt eben drauf an, welchen kontakt man bei der entsprechenden firma hat. ein gscheiter außendienstler ist viel wert. und abgesehn davon definiert sich "erstklassig" so schwer  erstklassig wäre es, wenn nichts vorfällt, was es zu diskutieren gibt. und hilfe bekommt man auch bei nem zweit, dritt und drölfklassigen support früher oder später


----------



## jan84 (6. Februar 2013)

Nechei schrieb:


> Morgen Guido!
> 
> Ich werde heute mal beim Händler anrufen....
> Aber das Crash Repacement gibt es ja eigentlich bei jeden Hersteller!!!Und bei Trek ist die Garantie auf den Hauptrahmen z.b Lebenslang und auf den Hinterbau 5 Jahre....Ist ja auch schon ein Stückchen länger....[...]



Trek gibt bei den großen Rahmen (Session, Slash, Scratch, Ticket) auch nur 2 bzw. 3 Jahre auf den ganzen Rahmen. Wenn der Händler keine Trantüte ist ist der Service bei Trek hervorragend. 

Nach zwei Jahren hab ich mein Trek dann auch ordnungsgemäß ausgemustert und probiere mal was neues . 




(man ignoriere den Apfel )

grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (6. Februar 2013)

Sehr schön - Glückwunsch! Die Farbkombi ist der Hammer  Und darf sogar mit ins Bett 
(Das mit dem Apfel geht ja mal gar nicht )


----------



## Cortina (7. Februar 2013)

Glückwunsch zum Speiseeis 

...und das mit dem Apfel geht in Ordnung, die Mäuse haben auch Hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (7. Februar 2013)

Wow Jan, geiles Maschinchen....viel Spaß damit !!

Der Apfel ist übrigends völlig Banane.....

Grüße
Little Boomer

gesendet von meinem CubeAMS125 mit 45km/h


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. Februar 2013)

Ach Du meinst den AppelGrips ... dachte schon Du hättest jetzt schon nen AppleBike ... quasi i-Bike oder sowas


----------



## Cortina (8. Februar 2013)

*Wo wir es letztens noch von oben gesehen haben jetzt mal von unten






Cube in Motion, OK im Moment nicht 





Skitour mit Blick auf die Lagune und in die Küche 





Topomobbing 




Grüße von oben
Guido*


----------



## mzaskar (8. Februar 2013)

Sagmal, war schon mal einer von euch in Norwegen? Bin am überlegen im Juni/Juli 3 Wochen Norwegen zu machen, mit MTB und Zelt zum wandern und biken ....


----------



## Scarx (8. Februar 2013)

Oha viel spaß, klingt nach Abenteuer! Würde ich auch gerne machen  bin aber zu feige xD


----------



## Cortina (8. Februar 2013)

War schon mal in Norwegen, zum Biken wärs jetzt nichts für mich, Trekking dagegen ist ein Traum.
Sind Ende Juli, Anfang August auf dem Weg zum Nordkapp 

Sent not from an iPhone


----------



## buschhase (9. Februar 2013)

Norwegen ist der absolute Hammer. War da ca. 8-9mal, da meine Eltern totale Norwegen Freaks sind. Zum Wandern, Biken, einfach super. Biken geht im Süden allerdings mit Abstand am besten. Um den Raum Oslo gibt es, meine ich, sogar spezielle Bike-Camps, die mitten in der Wildnis liegen samt Guides.

Gruß
Nico

PS: Das einzige unschöne an Norwegen ist der Preis. Und am besten schaust du, dass du nicht den Zeitraum triffst, in dem in Norwegen die Ferien sind im Sommer. Dann ist da einfach alles voll!


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo Miteinander,

musste leider einen neuen Abstimmungs-Thread aufmachen, da man woll die Polls nicht im nachhinein anpassen kann.

Die die schon Termine abgestimmt haben, bitte nochmal abstimmen. Und alle anderen natürlich auch. Neuer Poll findet sich hier : 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=619850

Gruß,

Joerg​


----------



## Cortina (11. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Jawoll! So isses richtig! Raus in den Schnee und rein ins Vergnügen



Du hast gut Reden, würde ich ja gerne aber wenn ich mein Rad in den Schnee setzte den wir in den Bergen haben isses wech 

Daher müssen wir leider auf Ski ausweichen 

Weitere Topomobbing Bilder erspare ich Dir jetzt.


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Februar 2013)

So, mein Radl wartet gewartet auf seinen Saisonstart. Die Erkältung ist am Abklingen und jetzt muß nur so langsam das Wetter in Schwung kommen.

Was habt Ihr so für die kommende Saison geplant bzw. Euch vorgenommen ? Hier mal meine Ideen (obs was wird, wird sich zeigen):

- Waldpfad in der Pfalz in 2 Tagen, 140km, 4500hm
- auf die Hornisgrinde und zurück an einem Tag 130km
- Oberurseler Bikemarathon
- Cubetreffen 1 Kiste Bier
- über den Schwarzwald an den Bodensee in 3 Tagen, 260 km, 2500hm

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich dafür und auch für das passende Training ausreichend Zeit finde....

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer

gesendet von meinem CubeAMS125 mit 45km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich bei Punkt 4 mit Rotwein trainieren darf helf ich Dir


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Februar 2013)

gerne mein Lieber, gerne....

Mich würde auch noch einige Details zur Nordkap-Fahrt interessieren....

PS: Ein trinkbarer Roter kostet in Norwegen so 20-25 Euro das Viertele....Eine 0,33L Touborg bekommst Du schonn für 3,50 Euro (Supermarktpreise).
Insofern könnte sich ein Umstieg rein aus finanziellen Aspekten lohnen....


----------



## Cortina (11. Februar 2013)

Bag & Box 5 Liter für 8 Euro, rein ins WoMo und versorgt sein


----------



## LittleBoomer (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn Ihr zu zweit seid, geht das zollrechtlich i.O.
Prima, mit dem WoMo ist Norge eine super Sache.

Ans Nordkap würde ich nicht mehr fahren wollen. So ab Trondheim nordwärts wird es iwie öde....Tromsö ist noch ganz schön....
Mal schauen, wann ich in den nächsten Jahren mal wieder nach N. fahre.
Wir haben noch so eine lange da-will-ich-hin-Liste.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## cytrax (14. Februar 2013)

So bald sind wieder neue Reifen fällig und ich hab mir schon mal ne kleine Auswahl rausgesucht die reinpassen. Da ich die ja auf dem Hope Hoops LRS tubeless fahren werde sollten alle UST sein. Könnt ihr mir ne Empfehlung geben? 

Da ich bisher nur Schwalbe hatte und mit NN und FA nicht zufrieden war (der Ice Spiker Pro is aber ), stehen jetzt auch nur Maxxis und Conti zur Auswahl 

Hier mal die Auswahl:

Conti Mountain King II 2,25"
Conti Rubber Queen 2,2"
Conti Baron 2,3"

Maxxis High Roller 2,35"
Maxxis Minion F/R 2,35" 

Ich nehm gern noch andere Vorschläge an AUßER Schwalbe


----------



## Boshard (15. Februar 2013)

Ich würde einen der beiden nehmen.
Conti Mountain King II 2,25"
Conti Rubber Queen 2,2"

Für welches MTB sollen die den sein.


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2013)

Jeder der bock auf biken hat, trägt sich mal hübsch beim cube treffen ein, ums nochmals erwähnt zu haben  (cube oder nicht, egaaal )


----------



## xerto (15. Februar 2013)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Jeder der bock auf biken hat, trägt sich mal hübsch beim cube treffen ein, ums nochmals erwähnt zu haben  (cube oder nicht, egaaal )



hee hee  dann bring ich meine kettler alurad mit


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2013)

hab ich auch. zwei sogar  feel free!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2013)

@_cytrax_
Hol dir die Mountain King in 2,4"  Und dann postest du mal flux einen ersten Erfahrungsbericht  (ich spiele nämlich auch gerade mit dem Gedanken, die mal anzuschaffen)


@_Andy_3001
Ist bei dir nicht gerade mitten in der Nacht


----------



## cytrax (15. Februar 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ich würde einen der beiden nehmen.
> Conti Mountain King II 2,25"
> Conti Rubber Queen 2,2"
> 
> Für welches MTB sollen die den sein.



Fürs AMS 125. Die die jetzt zur Auswahl stehen haben so die maximale Größe die reinpassen so das nix schleift (+Dreck & Matsch gerechnet ) Muss ja nicht vorn und hinten der gleiche sein, in welcher Kombi wären die am besten? 2x MK II oder vorn RQ und hinten MK?

@ Bärbel, Der MK II wird hinten in 2,4" nicht reinpassen  und falls doch dann knapp  Muss hier nochmal nachschauen und dann nochmal nachmessen  http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


----------



## Boshard (15. Februar 2013)

Würde den würde ich zur Conti Rubber Queen raten.
hab den 2,40 Rubber Queen am Fritzz 
die sind echt geil 

also ich hatte ja auch mal ein AMS 125 und da war test weise der 2,40Schwalbe Nobby Nic drinne.
(Schwalbe Big Betty 2,40 soll auch passen)

Den versuch mal ob da ne Conti Rubber Queen2,40passt


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> )
> 
> 
> @_Andy_3001
> Ist bei dir nicht gerade mitten in der Nacht



Jetzt kurz vor 10.. Ja ich weiß.. Ich geh ja schon ins bett   wie schauts bei dir mitm radeln in freiburg aus?
Und mzaskar wollte doch auch?


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2013)

Erste "Tiefschneeerfahrung" mit den Ski. Es liegen bis zu 20cm Neuschnee auf der Piste. Ging ganz gut mit den breiten Latten


----------



## mzaskar (15. Februar 2013)

In meinem AMS125 passten Conti und FA in 2.4 und Maxxis HR und Minion in 2.5. 

Im jetzigen sowieso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. Februar 2013)

@_cytrax_
Sooo breit sind MKII doch gar nicht. Ich habe beim AMS jahrelang die FA in 2,4" drauf gehabt. Und die sind doch breiter als die MK in 2,4". Ich würde jedenfalls keine schmalen Reifelchen mehr fahren wollen 
Kann natürlich sein, dass die neuen AMS hinten nicht so ausladend sind wie dei alten 

@_Andi_3001
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich komme. So lange plane ich immer gar nicht. Ich dachte mir, ich stoße dann evtl. spontan dazu  Und ich darf dann schon mit dem Helius kommen, oder


----------



## cytrax (15. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @_cytrax_
> Sooo breit sind MKII doch gar nicht. Ich habe beim AMS jahrelang die FA in 2,4" drauf gehabt. Und die sind doch breiter als die MK in 2,4". Ich würde jedenfalls keine schmalen Reifelchen mehr fahren wollen
> Kann natürlich sein, dass die neuen AMS hinten nicht so ausladend sind wie dei alten



Hab das 2010er schwarz elox. Nachdem ich nochmal nachgemessen hab sollten die MK II in 2,4" schon draufpassen  Die FA hatte ich bisher in 2,25" drauf aber der schaut aus als hätten die Mäuse dran genagt  

Hab an anderer Stelle auch schon den MK II empfohlen bekommen und der wirds auch werden (in 2,4" tubeless dann )! 

Huber Buchsen+Gleitlager wurden eben auch geordert. 
Also Luftkammer Service beim rp23 is ja echt ein Traum  dauert keine 20min. 

Ein XTR Innenlager wartet auch noch verbaut zu werden (habs fürn gleichen Preis wies XT bekommen^^)


----------



## xerto (15. Februar 2013)

hier ist auf einem 100er AMS einen NN 2.4 







Da ist noch ein wenig platz....

der Mk baut nicht so breit. da hast du mehr spiel. also geht.

lass krachen


----------



## cytrax (15. Februar 2013)

Yeeeeeeah da geht was  Na dann lass ichs krachen


----------



## cytrax (15. Februar 2013)

Reifenkauf wurde erstmal verschoben (is noch nicht so dringend) 

Ham mich jetzt 3 Stunden mit der Formula RX rumgeärgert  VR Bremse ging wunderbar zu entlüften innerhalb ca 15min. Die HR Bremse hab ich ums verrecken ned luftfrei bekommen...bis ich gesehn hab das langsam am Bremshebel DOT runterläuft. Gut, Bremshebel vom Besenstiel abgemacht und es war wieder feucht unter der Schelle 

Alsoooooo das Teil ins Eck geschmissen und jetzt bestell ich ne Neue  Wird ne Zee werden.



EDIT: Kann mir jemand sagen welche Adapter ich da brauch für 180mm Scheiben?

Vorne Hinten Hoffe es sind die richtigen^^


----------



## buschhase (15. Februar 2013)

Nimm die SLX - die ist super. Habe die an meinem neuem FR-Hardtail. Hatte auch überlegt ob ich die Zee nehmen soll, aber mich dann glücklicherweise für die SLX entschieden. Super zuverlässig auf jeder Abfahrt. Egal wie lang oder steil. Und um einiges günstiger.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Andi 3001 (15. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @_Andi_3001
> Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich komme. So lange plane ich immer gar nicht. Ich dachte mir, ich stoße dann evtl. spontan dazu  Und ich darf dann schon mit dem Helius kommen, oder



guide fährt orange


----------



## Cortina (15. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ist bei dir nicht gerade mitten in der Nacht



Der Bub ist noch jung, um die Zeit geht das Leben erst los 





barbarissima schrieb:


> ...darf dann schon mit dem Helius kommen.....



Du darfst kommen mit wem Du willst, Hauptsache Du kommst


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. Februar 2013)

Das ist jetzt aber extrem zweideutig.....


----------



## Asko (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hätt eigentlich auch Lust zu erscheinen .
Da ichs aber noch nicht sicher sagen kann würd ich mich dann auch eher erst festlegen wenn diejenigen die sicher kommen sich auf einen Termin geeinigt haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (16. Februar 2013)

Schnee und noch mehr Schnee


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Februar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Der Bub ist noch jung, um die Zeit geht das Leben erst los


----------



## Asko (17. Februar 2013)

Bei uns isses viel zu warm, deshalb sind wir heut morgen schnell an den Brenner gefahrn


----------



## Scarx (17. Februar 2013)

Ey unnormal wo ihr alle lebt... das höchste in meiner umgebung ist der Fernsehturm...


----------



## Scarx (17. Februar 2013)

Aber klasse bilder!!!


----------



## buschhase (17. Februar 2013)

Ja, aber dafür ham wir Pott-Charme  (und den MSV! Olé!)


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Februar 2013)

'pott-charme' gibts aufm klo fer umme


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2013)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> 'pott-charme' gibts aufm klo fer umme


 
 Ihr kommt mal erst gen Osten...da ist wohl Pott- Charme noch ´ne Auszeichnung...


----------



## Scarx (17. Februar 2013)

Haha xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2013)

Scarx schrieb:


> Haha xD


 
Jaja - ihr habt gut lachen - hier ist es sooo öde, da muss man ja quasi einfach biken! 
Und wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt - oder die Gesundheit, dann zeichnet man in Öl sogar Gemälde von der Lieblingsbeschäftigung......









Ich merke gerade - hab wohl den Schnee vergessen..... ;-)


----------



## Dämon__ (17. Februar 2013)

Spuri oben im Norden kann es aber auch ganz nett sein 
gestern in der Nähe von Amsterdam...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Spuri oben im Norden kann es aber auch ganz nett sein  ..gestern in der Nähe von Amsterdam...


 
 Schön die Stimmung eingefangen.
Und ja - es kann überall ganz nett sein....daher ist auch alles mit dem "  " zu geniessen. 
Ich glaube lediglich, dass ich (noch) den Winterblues habe...
Aber bekanntlich ist der mit Einsetzen der ersten Sonnenstrahlen verschwunden...


----------



## Cortina (17. Februar 2013)

*Genau Berge sind doof, total überbewertet, stehen meist im Weg um ans Meer zu kommen, sind hoch und außerdem ists kalt und windig da oben 

Und genau aus diesen Gründen kann ich ihnen einfach nicht widerstehen 





Spuri das ist aber ein EBV Ölgemalde 

 @Andi 3001 *rofl**


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2013)

Cooles Bild ..... bin gerade am ueberlegen wie ich meinem Chef eine Woche Urlaub aus den Rippen leiere und noch mal Skifahren gehen  

Sommerspielplatz im Winter


----------



## dusi__ (17. Februar 2013)

ich will auch ski fahren 

gut das es bald soweit ist 

Hat einer von euch mal erfahrungen mit dieser Jacke gemacht?

Ich nehme auch andere Jacken tipps an , hauptsache Dünn, Warm, Wasserabweisend. und Max. 300 Schleifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (17. Februar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri das ist aber ein EBV Ölgemalde


 
*E*inhändig, *B*etrunken *v*ollbracht?
 Egal was es bedeutet - ich gestehe alles! 
Der Fachmann sieht eh die Bildbearbeitung....

BTW- wirklich schöne Bilder habt ihr nachgelegt!  @mzaskar - Viel Erfolg! was auch immer Dir einfällt.....


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2013)

*Ihr macht mich ganz wuschig mit euren Bildern *

*@*dusi
*Vaude ist eigentlich immer gut  Habe Einiges von denen (Werksverkauf ist nicht sooo weit weg ) und noch nie Schiffbruch erlitten - sprich: Die Jacken können auch genau das, was sie können sollen *


----------



## Cortina (17. Februar 2013)

dusi schrieb:


> ich will auch ski fahren
> 
> gut das es bald soweit ist
> 
> ...



Wie Bärbel schon gesagt hat, mit Vaude liegst nicht falsch und zum Skifahren sicher geeignet.
Für Skitouren eher ungeeignet weil zu warm und "wasserabweisende Reißverschlüsse" sollten bei dem Preis schon wasserdicht sein.

Ich empfehle lieber eine GoreTex Active oder Performance Shell Jacke und was entsprechendes drunterziehen nach dem "Zwiebel Prinzip".
Weiterer Vorteil, du kannst beides auch getrennt anziehen.
Auf dem Bild hab ich nur die Softshell an, an dem Tag hatte es minus 21 Grad plus Wind (Windchill!), drunter nur ein Odlo Shirt, solange man sich bewegt reicht es aus, ansonsten ziehe ich ne GoreTex drüber.

Ne dünne GoreTex Active Shell ist leicht 100% wasser- und winddicht und auch im Sommer auf dem Bike zu gebrauchen, drunter nen dicken Fleece oder Teddy


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ne dünne GoreTex Active Shell ist leicht 100% wasser- und winddicht und auch im Sommer auf dem Bike zu gebrauchen, drunter nen dicken Fleece oder Teddy


.... oder, für Frostbeulen wie mich, eine Primaloftjacke


----------



## mzaskar (17. Februar 2013)

Kaffi Luz hilft auch


----------



## barbarissima (17. Februar 2013)

Kaffi Luz ist überhaupt das Alleallerbeste gegen Kälte


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Februar 2013)

Heute auch nochmal die Langläufer ausgepackt...









Aber ich will jetzt endlich wieder aufs Bike. km-Stand 2013: 0

Grüße

LittleBoomer
 @Guido: Ist das Stefans wohlgeformter Riechkolben ?


----------



## Cortina (17. Februar 2013)

Neee kennste nit die Nase aber sag mal, kann man mit den beiden Zahnstochern skifahren 

Mit dem Bike pack ich dich ein, bin gestern 45km bei 18 Grad gefahren 
Dementsprechend tut mir heute der Hintern weh :-O

Sent from Sofa


----------



## Hmmwv (17. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> .... oder, für Frostbeulen wie mich, eine Primaloftjacke


Das Zeug ist genial und leicht.


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Februar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Neee kennste nit die Nase aber sag mal, kann man mit den beiden Zahnstochern skifahren
> 
> Mit dem Bike pack ich dich ein, bin gestern 45km bei 18 Grad gefahren
> Dementsprechend tut mir heute der Hintern weh :-O
> ...



jo, das klappt, auch wenn ich noch viel üben muß. Die (Mini-)Abfahrten sind schon heikel, vorallem, weil ich es von den Abfahrt-Ski doch anders gewohnt bin. Aber fürs 3.Mal klappts schon ganz ordentlich....

Ich freu mich, dass Dir der Allerwerteste schmerzt. 
Ich hoffe ja nur, dass das Wetter bei uns nicht wie vorhergesagt weiterhin so bescheiden bleibt. Ich müßte so langsam mal wieder loslegen, sonst seh ich dieses Jahr noch älter aus......

Hier 2x Norwegen
Meine mutige Frau auf dem Kjerag Bollen. Oder 1qm über 1000m



und einmal radeln auf der Hardangervidda im Juli





Grüße

LittleBoomer

Send from my Bürostuhl-mit-verstellbarer-Lehne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Februar 2013)

Einmal das Schneiderloch für Spuri...


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2013)

@LittleBoomer
Das Bild mit deiner Frau auf dem Stein ist echt beeindruckend


----------



## Cortina (18. Februar 2013)

ich weiss nicht ob ich da ungesichert drauf gehen würde (man beachte die Doppeldeutigkeit) 

Hut ab


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Februar 2013)

Na bei deinem Gewicht würde das auch nicht gut gehen!


----------



## Cortina (18. Februar 2013)

Stimmt so gesehen hast Du recht 

Ich könnte zwischen Stein und Felswand durchrutschen


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mich auch nicht getraut...
Aber neben dem Prekistolen ist der Kjerag die Pflichtwanderung in Norwegen...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Februar 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Einmal das Schneiderloch für Spuri...


 
 Jaa, danke! Dann lieber 10x Schneiderloch, als 1x Kjerag Bollen. 
Hut ab vor Deiner mutigen Frau. Respekt! & danke für die herrlichen Eindrücke....und die Voreinstimmung auf unseren Urlaub...


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2013)

Ob der mich trägt wenn ich im Sommer dort bin  Ich glaube ich lasse es lieber  Nacher gibt es noch diplomatische Verwicklungen


----------



## Deleted35614 (18. Februar 2013)

Kann nix passieren, solange du anstelle des Bollen stecken bleibst.
Isch schon lustig, im Allgäu sagt man zu einem grossen Stein auch Bollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ob der mich trägt wenn ich im Sommer dort bin  Ich glaube ich lasse es lieber  Nacher gibt es noch diplomatische Verwicklungen



Die Wanderung dorthin ist aber schon lohneswert. Aber KEIN Spaziergang.
Ca.4 Stunden, teilweise an glatten steilen (nicht senkrecht) Felsplatten hoch, die mit Seilen gesichert sind.
300 Meter vom Bollen ist noch eine Nadel, die sehr schmal pber die Felskante hinausragt und 'frei' ebenfalls über 1000m Abgrund steht.
Meine liebe Frau hat sich draufgelegt. Foto folgt, wenn Ihr möchtet.
Auch die Autofahrt zum Kjerag  ist schon ein Abenteuer und lohneswert.
Mehr Fotos oder Infos gebe ich gerne, wenn Ihr wollt. Auch per PN oder Email....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## dusi__ (18. Februar 2013)

immer wenn ich den stein sehe denke ich automatisch an : Where the Hell is Matt?

Respekt , auf den Stein würde ich glaube ich nur drauf klettern wenn auf der anderen weise ein Kühles (oder Heisses ) Blondes auf mich wartet 

Danke für den jackentip !
Werd mir das ganze nochmal überlegen. Große Skitouren haben wir nicht vor, wir wollen nur stumpf den berg runterballern ...oder rollen


----------



## barbarissima (18. Februar 2013)

@LittleBoomer
Her mit den Bildern


----------



## nen (18. Februar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Genau Berge sind doof, total überbewertet, stehen meist im Weg um ans Meer zu kommen, sind hoch und außerdem ists kalt und windig da oben *


Braucht echt kein Mensch







Noch dazu das blöde weiße Zeugs wo man so komische Muster fahren kann 








Cortina schrieb:


> Ich empfehle lieber eine GoreTex Active oder Performance Shell Jacke und was entsprechendes drunterziehen nach dem "Zwiebel Prinzip".


Wie schaut es bei Active Shell mit der Abriebfestigkeit mit schwerem Rucksack (30L Freerider Pro mit Lawinenzeugs, Verpflegung und Wechselbekleidung) aus? Hatte mal eine Mountain Equipment Firefox an, aber irgendwie der Sache nicht getraut. Hast du da vielleicht Erfahrungen?


----------



## Cortina (18. Februar 2013)

nen schrieb:


> Wie schaut es bei Active Shell mit der Abriebfestigkeit mit schwerem Rucksack (30L Freerider Pro mit Lawinenzeugs, Verpflegung und Wechselbekleidung) aus?



Hab jetzt seit 6 Jahren ne GoreTex Paclite (der Vorgänger von Active Shell) und die Jacke ist wie neu und ich bin Sommer wie Winter mit Rucksacksack unterwegs. Das Paclite ist etwas mehr plastikähnlich innendrinn während das Active Shell atmungsaktiver sein soll, außen ist kein Unterschied.
Ziehe die Jacke aber nur bei extrem viel Wind oder starkem Schnee- oder Regenfall an weil es mir sonst drunter zu warm wird. Wenn es geht bevorzuge ich in der Softshell unterwegs zu sein.
Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst nimm die Performance Shell, ist mir persönlich aber als "immerdabei Jacke" zu schwer im Rucksack.

Ach was die Muster betrifft, hab die Tiere noch nie gesehen die das hinterlassen, glaub die machen das Nachts


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Februar 2013)

*ok Meer will wohl noch keiner  dann bleibt nur noch...*





*
Schnee ist keiner mehr da soll aber die Woche schon wieder fallen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (18. Februar 2013)

Neue Buchsen  Die Zee is auch schon bestellt


----------



## Cortina (18. Februar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Neue Buchsen



Huber Buchsen  
Hab ich auch schon in der Werkzeugbox liegen aber so lange noch alles läuft wechsel ich nicht, "Never change a winning Team"


----------



## mzaskar (18. Februar 2013)

dem Huber seine Buchsen habe ich auch verbaut


----------



## LittleBoomer (18. Februar 2013)

So, auf vielfachen Wunsch von Barbara, hier noch einige wenige Fotos:

  Auf dem Weg zum Kjerag Auge im Auge mit dem Hubschrauberpiloten.






  Die Strasse nach oben.





  Fußmarsch zum Kjerag Bollen.





  Hier die Nadel und mal wieder meine irre Frau






  Für Guido:
  Ich war am Südkap. Du mußt nur diesem Schild folgen.






  Wahrscheinlich kommst Du auch hier runter: Die Trollstigen
  Sieh zu, dass Dir kein Bus entgegen kommt. Wir standen nur 1 Stunde im Stau...





  Unser Lieblingscampingplatz war genau unter dem Wasserfall. Bei Windboen gabs ne kleine Dusche....





  Dafür war er sehr gemütlich direkt am Boulderfelsen..






  und grandioser Aussicht auf den Briksdalsbreen






  Szenenwechsel für Spuri:

  Glaube blos nicht, dass die Sächsische Schweiz ein Kurpark ist:










  Die Bastei






  So, das reicht für heute. Ist ja eine sau Arbeit die Fotos hierfür zusammenszustellen, zu verkleinern etc.  Allein schon das Raussuchen aus 3000 Norwegenfotos.....

  Liebe Grüße

  LittleBoomer, der sehnsüchtig auf den Frühling wartet.

Nachdem ich die Huberbuchsen verbaut hatte wußte ich erst, warum ein Fully Fully heißt......


----------



## xerto (18. Februar 2013)

tolle bilder 

der felsen hat gehalten.. 

ist nichts für paare die in scheidung leben..

da hätt ich auch den korken bevorzugt...


----------



## Cortina (18. Februar 2013)

WOW starke Bilder 
Ich freu mich schon auf Juli 

Danke Dir


----------



## cytrax (18. Februar 2013)

WOW einfach hammer  Ich glaub wir kommen mal bei dir vorbei und machen nen 3000 Bilder aus Norwegen guck Abend mit Steak und Bier  (Guido darf auch gerne Vino rosso mitbringen )


----------



## Ghostdog88 (19. Februar 2013)

kurze frage. passt dieses innenlager in nen stereo rahmen von 2012?
hab nicht so die ahnung und will nix falsches kaufen.
wenn ja, taugt es auch was?
danke


----------



## Hmmwv (19. Februar 2013)

Welches?


----------



## Ghostdog88 (19. Februar 2013)

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/51843363/Hope Innenlagerschalen.html

dieses hier. sorry habs heut nacht total verplant 
war schon spät...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> WOW starke Bilder
> Ich freu mich schon auf Juli
> 
> Danke Dir



Bist du Juli in Norwegen


----------



## Cortina (19. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Bist du Juli in Norwegen




Jepp, Ende Juli 


Sent from Fiat Ducato auf dem Weg nach München beladen mit drei Paletten Rotwein


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Februar 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ....Szenenwechsel für Spuri:
> Glaube blos nicht, dass die Sächsische Schweiz ein Kurpark ist....


 
Danke für die Warnung - dann fang ich besser mal gleich an:


 

 



Ach ja - Du meintest doch sicher nicht "meine irre Frau" - sondern "meine irre mutige Frau".... Danke für´s Nachlegen der Fotos!


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2013)

Oh, plane ebenfalls Norwegen. Hatte mich jetzt aber für Ende Mai / Anfang Juni eingeplant. Hmmm wäre ka lustig sich in Norwegen zu treffen


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Februar 2013)

Trag dich dann ma lieber anfang juli für den breisgau ein


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh, plane ebenfalls Norwegen. Hatte mich jetzt aber für Ende Mai / Anfang Juni eingeplant. Hmmm wäre ka lustig sich in Norwegen zu treffen



Ganz schön früh für Norwegen....


----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2013)

Hmmm, will dem Urlaubsazftrieb aus dem Weg gehen ......


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Februar 2013)

der ist in Norwegen zu vernachlässigen...das bekommst Du nicht mit. Im August ist da ein wenig mehr los, aber Juli ist i.d.R. auch tote Hose. CPs 20-30% belegt.
Im Mai ist noch ordentlich kalt und viele Hochstraßen noch verschneit. Im Süden ist es aber OK.
Freunde von mir machen Anfang Mai noch Ihre letzten Skitouren auf den Hochebenen...


----------



## Deleted35614 (19. Februar 2013)

Skitouren auf den Hochebenen kann man noch bis Mitte Juni oder länger machen.
Ende Mai ist schon arg früh für Norwegen und wenns blöd läuft recht kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (19. Februar 2013)

ok, werde das mal in meine Urlaubsplanung aufnehmen


----------



## LaCarolina (20. Februar 2013)

LittleBoomer, ich hätte da auch noch was für Deine Frau:







Caminito del Rey/Málaga Andalusien

es gibt auch ein nettes Video
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmDhRvvs5Xw"]El Camino del Rey [High Qualit[/nomedia]

Wenn Ihr mal in unsere Gegend kommt, kann Sie den ja auch mal ausprobieren.  Ich geh aber nicht mit, mir zieht sich schon bei den Fotos von Dir alles zusammen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Februar 2013)

ja haben denn alle Carolinen einen Faible für derlei Waghalsigkeit ?


Das zeige ich meiner Caroline mal lieber nicht, bevor sie wieder auf dumme Gedanken kommt und meine Nerven ruiniert.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Februar 2013)

Liebe Kinder, das da im Video bitte nicht nachmachen....

Also wenn das ganze Betonierte (vgl. auch Dein Foto) da nicht in xxx Meter Höhe wäre, würde ich glattt sagen - es kommt den Brandenburgern Straßen derzeit schon sehr nahe...
Sachen gibt es - danke LaCarolina....


----------



## cytrax (20. Februar 2013)

Also ich fins jetzt nicht unbedingt schlimm  Finds nur bissel verantwortungslos von dem Typ...ohne Sitzgurt und angeseilt würd ich das nicht machen^^


----------



## LaCarolina (20. Februar 2013)

Neee, für sowas bin ich nicht schwindelfrei. Im übrigen ist der Caminito verboten und der Eingang wurde weggesprengt, das hält die Kletterer aber nicht ab. Mit Sicherung ist der auch machbar, aber wie alt mögen die Sicherungen sein? Leider gab es auch schon ein paar Todesfälle.

Seit Jahren soll der Caminito restauriert werden, aber die Flaute hier im Lande wird das Ganze wohl kaum beschleunigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (21. Februar 2013)

*der Frühling kommt, die ersten Viehcher werden aufgetrieben...




*


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2013)

Die sind ja gut im spuren


----------



## tora (21. Februar 2013)

Geiles Foto 

Kein Wunder, dass sie nach der Anstrengung erst mal geschoren werden müssen, um sich abzukühlen.

Unsere Alm sieht so aus (und hinten ist der Hochgebirgsgipfel im Bild):






Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## akisu (21. Februar 2013)

cooles foto Ostwandlager


----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die sind ja gut im spuren


 
Aber nur, wenn dir die Truppe nicht entgegen kommt. Die sehen nicht so aus, als würden sie Platz machen wollen


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Die sind ja gut im spuren


 


barbarissima schrieb:


> ...Die sehen nicht so aus, als würden sie Platz machen wollen


 
Nee, die bleiben der Linie wohl treu - richtig gute Spurhalter...
Klasse Foto - dieser scheinbar gar nicht enden wollende Zug der Tiere hat was..und wie sich der auch noch durch das Foto schlängelt.....

Ach ja - tora, Dein Foto ist mir auch symphatisch - weil es schon so schön "grün" = Frühlingshaft ist.... Hier ist noch alles ganz dünn weiß... ohne Schafe...


----------



## LaCarolina (21. Februar 2013)

ostwandlager, klasse Foto


----------



## mzaskar (21. Februar 2013)

Dann rufe ich laut "Grillgut" und schwupps gehen sie mir aus dem Weg


----------



## barbarissima (21. Februar 2013)

@Ostwandlager
Hast du das Bild gemacht, Klaus? Wenn ja, wer musste Platz machen? (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die dich nicht eingeholt haben )


----------



## cytrax (21. Februar 2013)

2 kurze Fragen. Welches Entlüftungsset/Mineralöl habt ihr so für Shimano Bremsen? (Shimano? oder is des Royal Blood von Magura besser?) Brauchs für die Zee.

Welche Matchmarker passen für Shimano Zee Bremse BR-M640 Modell 2013 /Shimano XT SL-M770 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed?

Hab mich jetzt schon so an das aufgeräumte Cockpit gewöht und die von Hope passen bei der Zee nicht da die I Spec hat.

Dankee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Februar 2013)

Bleib beim original shimpanso zeugs.. Und sofern du nur entlüftest, weil du die leitung gekürzt hast... Also die letzten 5 mal entlüften hätt ich mir schenken können.. War nie luft drin!


----------



## mzaskar (22. Februar 2013)

Kürzen bei Shimano (Saint, XT, SLX) ging bei mir auch immer ohne entlüften (bis jetzt)

Unsd ja, bleib bei dem Shimano Zeug  

Wenn ich das richtig sehen, scheint es für die Zee keine Matchmaker zu geben, da die Zee einen Klappbügel hat


----------



## OIRAM (22. Februar 2013)

*


cytrax schrieb:



			Welche Matchmarker passen für Shimano Zee Bremse BR-M640 Modell 2013 /Shimano XT SL-M770 Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Guck mal die hier: http://r2-bike.com/Formula-Matchmaker-R1_2
Vielleicht möchtes Du die mal ausprobieren und anschl. darüber berichten.
*


----------



## Ghostdog88 (22. Februar 2013)

hi leute. wollte eben meine neue sattelklemme auf mein cube stereo 2012 montieren. allerdings passt sie nicht. is ne 34,9mm klemme. der cockring von sixpack 
wieso passt das ding nicht?


----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Februar 2013)

Bei Sattelklemmen wird der Innendurchmesser der Klemme angegeben, nicht der Durchmesser der passenden Stütze


----------



## Ghostdog88 (22. Februar 2013)

also brauche ich eine mit 38mm innendurchmesser? hab grad mal weng gegoogelt.


----------



## cytrax (22. Februar 2013)

Japp 38,0mm passt


@ Zee, Ok dann werd ich die Leitungen einfach mal kürzen und wenn der Druckpunkt soweit passt lass ichs so ohne entlüften.


----------



## Ghostdog88 (22. Februar 2013)

ok danke


----------



## Ostwandlager (23. Februar 2013)

@Bärbel, hab sofort die Flucht ergriffen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (23. Februar 2013)

Das soll doch bestimmt ein Engelchen werden


----------



## mzaskar (24. Februar 2013)

Schneespass  












Heute sind wieder Skis angesagt  ð²


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Schneespass


 
 Sogar bei uns ein letztes Aufbäumen des Winters & dazu Wochenende!
Also raus mit dem Kinde - ehe der Schlitten wieder 1 Jahr lang "versteckt" im Keller verrottet. 








Nun soll es aber endlich tauen....Dann haben Kufen ausgedient und Räder übernehmen den Transport.....


----------



## Ghostdog88 (24. Februar 2013)

hab ein problem. und zwar hab ich mir nen stereo rahmen gekauft. jetzt hat der hinten ja ne x12 steckachse und meine nabe vom anderen rad nen schnellspanner. muss ich mir jetz ne neue nabe kaufen oder gibts da erstmal ne kostengünstigere variante trotzdem fahren zu können? das projekt hat bisher schon über 1300 euro verschlungen und ich wollte erstmal etwas sparen 

gruß


----------



## Asko (24. Februar 2013)

Kommt drauf an welche du hast, es gibt Naben die man umrüsten kann.
Wenn du das Laufrad von nen Serienrad abgebaut hast wirds aber vermutlich schlecht aussehn.
Nur eine Nabe kaufen lohnt sich eigentlich auch nur wenn man es entweder selber aufbauen kann/will oder einen teuren Laufradsatz hat.

Vermutlich wirds das günstigste und einfachste sein sich im Bikemarkt umzusehn.


----------



## Ghostdog88 (24. Februar 2013)

ja des hatte ich befürchtet. könnt ihr mir nen gutes laufrad empfehlen? sollte allerdings nicht mehr als 200 euro kosten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (25. Februar 2013)

* WOW ich fass es nicht 

Spuri, das ist das erste Foto von Dir mit einem richtigen Berg und dann auch noch mit Schnee und Wintersport machst Du auch 

Ich seh Dich schon vor mir den ersten 8000er besteigen 

Duck und jetzt gaaaaaaaaaaanz schnell und vor allem weit wech *


----------



## mzaskar (25. Februar 2013)

Veltec v2 gut und günstig


----------



## nen (25. Februar 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *der Frühling kommt, die ersten Viehcher werden aufgetrieben...*


nichts da, der soll ruhig noch etwas warten, ich will noch mehr davon






















Cortina schrieb:


> Hab jetzt seit 6 Jahren ne GoreTex Paclite (der Vorgänger von Active Shell) und die Jacke ist wie neu und ich bin Sommer wie Winter mit Rucksacksack unterwegs. Das Paclite ist etwas mehr plastikähnlich innendrinn während das Active Shell atmungsaktiver sein soll, außen ist kein Unterschied.
> Ziehe die Jacke aber nur bei extrem viel Wind oder starkem Schnee- oder Regenfall an weil es mir sonst drunter zu warm wird. Wenn es geht bevorzuge ich in der Softshell unterwegs zu sein.


Danke für deine Info. Softshell ist mir auch am liebsten. Nur heuer waren so viele Touren bei starkem Schneefall dabei, da wäre eine Hardshell nicht verkehrt gewesen. Dann werde ich mir doch noch einmal eine Actice Shell Jacke anschauen.


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2013)

Ghostdog88 schrieb:


> hab ein problem. und zwar hab ich mir nen stereo rahmen gekauft. jetzt hat der hinten ja ne x12 steckachse und meine nabe vom anderen rad nen schnellspanner. muss ich mir jetz ne neue nabe kaufen oder gibts da erstmal ne kostengünstigere variante trotzdem fahren zu können? das projekt hat bisher schon über 1300 euro verschlungen und ich wollte erstmal etwas sparen
> 
> gruß



Du brauchst so was wenn der bei dir nicht passt, kannst du auch bei einer Schlosserei dir so was drehen lassen. 

Geht nicht gibt´s nicht!


----------



## cytrax (25. Februar 2013)

Nene das passt nicht...er braucht ja von 9mm auf X12.


----------



## Cortina (25. Februar 2013)

Nen, schöne Bilder , heute ist schönes Wetter gemma Zöpfe flechten 

PS: Schau Dir mal die Minimalist Jacket von Marmot oder die Magic Jacket von Montura an, die hat zusätzlich Verstärkungen im Schulterbereich


----------



## Deleted 174217 (25. Februar 2013)

nen schrieb:


> .... ich will noch mehr davon...


 
 Ja genau, mehr davon....also von diesem gelben Ball da am Himmel.. Schöne Fotos nen - aber der Winter war doch nun lange genug...
Zum Glück müssen wir es nehmen, wie es kommt...
  @Guido - Schnell und weit weg ja? 
Irgendwann treibt Dich das "Heimweh" wieder zurück....ich kann warten.... In der Zwischenzeit trainiere ich weiter für den 8000er und die Sächsische Schweiz...


----------



## Dämon__ (25. Februar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Nene das passt nicht...er braucht ja von 9mm auf X12.



Oh verdammt falsch herum, dann wird es wohl der Dreher machen müssen.


----------



## mtblukas (25. Februar 2013)

Nachdem ich mich hier lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe wollte ich euch mein neues Video Vorstellen. Wenn es euch gefällt könnt ihr ja auf Gefällt mir klicken 


Ist zwar kein Cube dabei aber ich habe vor mir wieder eins zuzulegen 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## buschhase (25. Februar 2013)

Die Aufmachung des Videos gefällt mir sogar sehr gut. 
Vom zweiten Spot würde ich mir dann im Sommer mal ein längeres Video wünschen, falls die Abfahrt es hergibt. Sieht sehr spaßig aus, schön eng, paar Steine, bisl Airtime.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (25. Februar 2013)

Danke 
Die Abfahrt ist nicht wirklich lang und das Problem ist das wir dort nicht oft sind da es 100 km weg ist und wir dort nur zufällig waren. Das heißt der Spot ist nicht wirklich groß damit es sich lohnt dort extra hin zu fahren. Mal schauen.. 

Achja noch eine Anmerkung die Videos sind alle zwischen Dezember und Januar entstanden  Ziemlich Wechselhaftes Wetter 

Gruß


----------



## buschhase (25. Februar 2013)

Hm, nagut Schade. Dann eben mehr Videos in der Art und dem Niveau von anderen tollen Spots.
Was für ein neues ''Cube" haste denn ins Auge gefasst?

Nico


----------



## mtblukas (25. Februar 2013)

Danke danke 
Wir werden unser bestes geben gute Videos zu machen 
Ich dachte an ein Hardtail für kleine Touren im heimischen Wald.


----------



## Andi 3001 (25. Februar 2013)

Schaust mal in freiburg vorbei im sommer?!


----------



## mtblukas (26. Februar 2013)

Wen meinst du?


----------



## blutlache (26. Februar 2013)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wen meinst du?



*Ja wen wohl
Dich!!*
und zwar hier

könnte ein Mot/Admin ja mal oben fest machen, Sirrah73

.


----------



## mtblukas (26. Februar 2013)

Hui, mal gucken


----------



## Ostwandlager (26. Februar 2013)

*der neuste Schrei, die Gondelsauna 




*


----------



## mzaskar (26. Februar 2013)

Mit DER Gondel würd ich auch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (27. Februar 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit DER Gondel würd ich auch fahren



*Da musst Du aber erst mal hier durch. *







*Ich genieße lieber die schönste Zeit am See,
kilometerweite menschenleere Strände, natürlich und unverbaut.*​











.


----------



## hanni2301 (27. Februar 2013)

kleine frage zwischendurch,
ist es ein großer stilbruch an ein cube stereo k18 eine doppelbrücke zu 
verbauen? (150mm)

gruß


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2013)

Ja :kotz:


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Februar 2013)

Kommt drauf an, für den Sommer und die Ladys genau richtig 

Was erhoffst du dir dadurch? Soviel Federweg und Doppelbrücke noch dazu sind absolut fehl am Platz bei dem Bike...


----------



## hanni2301 (27. Februar 2013)

Naja, die hab ich hier eben noch liegen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Februar 2013)

Ich würds lassen und sie verkaufen. Was ist aktuell drin, ein Revelation? Die ist doch absolut in Ordnung, zur Not kann man sie noch auf Stahlfeder umbauen, falls man was neues will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (27. Februar 2013)

*Da musst Du aber erst mal hier durch

Oh Je...




*


----------



## hanni2301 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mir nur den Rahmen holen, und 150 vorn 140 hinten ist jetzt nich so arg schlimm denk ich.

Also noch hab ich den Rahmen nicht...

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## buschhase (27. Februar 2013)

Doppelbrücke schränkt dir deine Lenkerfreiheit deutlich ein. Denke, dass das an einem Stereo, das wohl eher für spaßige, verblockte Singletrails gedacht ist, hin und wieder störend seien könnte.

Ansonsten spricht im Grunde nichts dagegen. Glaube die meisten hier dachten eine Doppelbrücke mit 200mm Federweg.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## hanni2301 (27. Februar 2013)

Hatte doch auch extra oben noch 150mm geschrieben. 
Naja lenkfreiheit ist ein Argument, aber das ist für nich nich so das wichtigste, denn das Geld hab ich wirklich nichz unbedingt für eine Neue Gabel.

Danke

Johannes

Gesendet von meinem HTC Desire HD mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Februar 2013)

Okay, sorry, dann hab ich es falsch verstanden bzw. zu schnell geschrieben, da ich bei "Doppelbrücke" direkt an eine Boxxer o.ä. gedacht hab. Gibt es denn aktuelle Doppelbrückengabeln in der Federwegsklasse? (falls es relevant für dich ist: Rahmengarantie gibt es dann nicht mehr)

Ansonsten gibts im Bikemarkt grad sehr günstig neue Sektor/Revelations.


----------



## hanni2301 (27. Februar 2013)

aktuell bestimmt nicht mehr aber ich hab eine specialized e150 gabel, die läuft so schön  und ich wollte die jetzt ungern tauschen, weil ich eben eine schöne nabe mit 25mm steckachse habe und sowas gibt es iwie nicht mehr wirklich.  

gruß


----------



## barbarissima (27. Februar 2013)

@_beuze_
Der Hund ist total nett  Aber wettermäßig scheint es im Süden ja auch echt trostlos zu sein


----------



## cytrax (28. Februar 2013)

Für Bärbel den Conti MKII 2,4" tubeless  und bisserl Kleinkram. 

Der MKII fühlt sich richtig gut an! Ich hab ja täglich mit Kautschuk zu tun und das is echt ein anständiger Gummi! Schwalbe hat son komischen...vllt mal ne Probe ins Labor schicken  Der Liter Mineralöl is für 4 Personen, kommt so günstiger. Das 22er KB wird gegen ein 24er getauscht...24/36 sollte gut fahrbar sein^^


----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Februar 2013)

Zitat aus dem "Zeigt her...":


GT-Fixer schrieb:


> *Ich war gestern auch nochmal in der schönen Spreewaldheimat unterwegs.............*


 
Na - Lübbenau wird im Song ja sogar extra noch erwähnt! 
Warst Du etwa bei den "Dreharbeiten" dabei? Der Gurkendieb? 

Egal für *GT-Fixer* und alle Anderen hier aus dem Spreewald ausgekramt:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W68FtksKCB4&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Die Atziah - Spreewaldstyle - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## barbarissima (28. Februar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Für Bärbel den Conti MKII 2,4" tubeless  und bisserl Kleinkram.
> 
> Der MKII fühlt sich richtig gut an! Ich hab ja täglich mit Kautschuk zu tun und das is echt ein anständiger Gummi! Schwalbe hat son komischen...vllt mal ne Probe ins Labor schicken  Der Liter Mineralöl is für 4 Personen, kommt so günstiger. Das 22er KB wird gegen ein 24er getauscht...24/36 sollte gut fahrbar sein^^


 
Danke danke 


Dann fehlt jetzt nur noch dein Testbericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (28. Februar 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


>



2 Trichter? Willst du beide Bremsen Parallel entlüften? 

Bist du die ZEE eigentlich schon gefahrn? 
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir die SLX bzw. die ZEE auf den Freerider packen soll. 

Ersatztteiltechnisch wäre es  von Vorteil die SLX zu nehmen da ich schon die aktuelle XT am Cube und die SLX am Trek hab.

Die Elixir 5 funktioniert zwar sicherlich gut aber die Bremsbeläge kosten mindestens das doppelte und ich müsste das Entlüftungszeug kaufen...


----------



## cytrax (28. Februar 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Danke danke
> 
> 
> Dann fehlt jetzt nur noch dein Testbericht



Bitte bitte  Wird wohl auf kommende Woche rauslaufen da hab ich frühschicht und bissl mehr zeit.



Asko schrieb:


> 2 Trichter? Willst du beide Bremsen Parallel entlüften?
> 
> Bist du die ZEE eigentlich schon gefahrn?
> Bin am überlegen ob ich mir die SLX bzw. die ZEE auf den Freerider packen soll.
> ...



Nene ein Trichter für mich und ein für nen Kumpel. Der kost ja net viel und jetzt hat jeder nen eigenen  Das Öl geht durch 4...

Wegen der Zee kannst auch mal hier reinschauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=589328&highlight=shimano+zee&page=62 so, aber jetzt muss ich zur Arbeit


----------



## buschhase (28. Februar 2013)

@Asko: Ich fahr seit Anfang des Jahres die SLX an meinem Freeride HT und die langt mir vollkommenen. (203/185) Bin damit natürlich noch keine richtig langen Abfahrten gefahren, aber auch da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie in die Knie gehen wird. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## beuze1 (1. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @_beuze_
> Der Hund ist total nett  *Aber wettermäßig scheint es im Süden ja auch echt trostlos zu sein *



*Och,
heute Morgen konnten wir sogar draußen Frühstücken ...





und den Blick auf die Insel genießen ...




*
.


----------



## Ghostdog88 (2. März 2013)

könnt ihr mir ne günstige steckachse für mein hinterrad am stereo 2012 empfehlen.
ist das einzige teil was mich noch vom fahren abhält 
will nix falsches bestellen


----------



## Duke184 (3. März 2013)

Bei uns scheint auch die Sonne. Heute geht es wieder aufs Rad. Winterspeck runterfahren.


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2013)

Erste Skitour und erste Erfahrung off pist mit den Ski (leider mit schmerzhaftem Ausgang )

Im Aufstieg




Erste Meter mit Ski Offpist (noch ist alles gut )





Ernüchterung mit Wadenprellung 





Aber insgesamt ein sehr schöner, anstrengender und super sonniger Tag


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2013)

trotzdem ein herrliches Panorama


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. März 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ....Ernüchterung mit Wadenprellung ...




 Macht keinen Mist....die Saison geht doch bald wieder los & Unfälle ohne Bike zählen nicht... Trotzdem herrliche Fotos  und gute Besserung.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> trotzdem ein herrliches Panorama



herrlich, du meist wohl endlos geil  mein Neid mit dir.


----------



## Duke184 (3. März 2013)

Hi zusammen,

seit geraumer Zeit lese ich bei unterschiedlichsten Tests, wie  Fully, Fully 29er, All Mountain, etc., in den MTB Magazinen nichts von CUBE Bikes. Hat das ein Grund?
Hat CUBE keine passenden Modelle? 
Vielleicht kann mir das mal einer erklären!
Oder liegt es daran dass Cube die Besten Bikes hat?


----------



## mzaskar (3. März 2013)

Blick zurück  Meine Cube anfänge in 2007 oder so 





und etwas später


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. März 2013)

*also erst noch Schneebilder bitte!!!
Ein Wetter war das heute...












*


----------



## mzaskar (4. März 2013)

Nächsten Winter brauche ich unbedingt Umterweisung im Tiefschnee fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (4. März 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *also erst noch Schneebilder bitte!!!*



Ok ok, und das Wetter können wir auch, endlich.





Die letzten Meter vorm Gipfel.




und Wildweibchen war natürlich auch herobn.




Werden aber diese Woche die vorerst letzten Skitouren werden, naja gehn wir halt wieder biken.

Stefan


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. März 2013)

Ab heute ist Frühling......., ich freu mich, und mußte bis eben arbeiten.....
 @Duke: In die Bikebravos schafft es immer nur das Teuerste ,was es auf dem Markt gibt. Da machen die Magazine bei Ihren Empfehlungen nix falsch und dem Leser wird schön erzählt, das er ohne das ganze zeug auf keinen Fall eSpaß am Radeln finden kann.
Cube gehört da nicht dazu. 
Das ist meine Erklärung...

Falls Du am Wochenende radeln willst: Ich fahr am Samstag eine gemütliche Tour nach Moosbronn......wenn Du mit willst melde Dich...

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Team Slow Duck (5. März 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ab heute ist Frühling.......,



Am Sa soll schon wieder eisige Luft aus Skandinavien in sehr kurzer Zeit einfallen, manche Wetterfrösche reden schon von "Frühling mit dem Schalter ausknipsen"  Naja, Anfang März wäre für 20° schon ein wenig früh, nich - aber die letzten Jahre hab ich ab Mitte März schon mit normalem Langarmtrikot (keine Winter-Thermosachen) fahren können.  gugge mer mal ...


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2013)

*Superschöne Wintersport- und Hundebilder allerseits    So lange die Sonne dabei scheint, würde ich mich schon noch ein Weilchen im Schnee austoben wollen  Aber wenn ich mir meine Bilder vom letzten Jahr anschaue, dann kommt so langsam aber sicher die große Sehnsucht nach epischen Touren bei herrlichem Wetter, gemütlichen Plätzchen zum Sonne genießen und schönen Bergpanoramen wieder hoch *

@_mzaskar_
*Gute Besserung *
















Und spätestens dann gibt es auch frische Bilder und nix mehr aus der Konserve


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. März 2013)

*schöööön 
dauert aber noch eine weile...
*


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. März 2013)

@Barbara: Die bist aber schon eine kleine Sadistin, oder ?


----------



## mzaskar (6. März 2013)

ich glaube 2 Plätze davon kenne ich und die stehen dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit wieder auf dem Programm 

Achja, was altes habe ich auch noch  





und 





so manchmal vermisse ich das AMS  war doch ein super Bike für alles  Jedenfalls hat es einen Ehrenplatz in meiner Bikeerinnerung gleich neben Zaskar und Zaskar LE


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2013)

@_LittleBoomer_
*Versuche nur meine Stimmung etwas zu heben  Die Wälder hier sind voll mit sulzigem Schnee *


@_mzaskar_
*Der Bauernhof ist doch irgendwo beim Rinerhorn, oder *


*PS: Ich glaube, ich werde mein AMS nie verkaufen. Wir haben sooo viele schöne Sachen miteinander erlebt *


----------



## Duke184 (6. März 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Falls Du am Wochenende radeln willst: Ich fahr am Samstag eine gemütliche Tour nach Moosbronn......wenn Du mit willst melde Dich...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> LittleBoomer



Hi LittleBoomer,

danke für die Einladung, komme ich gerne drauf zurück. Leider ist am Wochenende Familie angesagt. 
Viel Spass bei der Tour nach Moosbronn.


----------



## beuze1 (7. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> mzaskar
> *Der Bauernhof ist doch irgendwo beim Rinerhorn, oder *




*das könnte gut sein...*






.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. März 2013)

*Auf dem Bild bist du aber schon in Monstein, oder? Mit dem Dörfchen verbinde ich gemischte Gefühle: Einerseits brauen die da ein richtig leckeres Bier *






*..... andererseits fand ich die Kühe etwas problematisch   *


----------



## mzaskar (7. März 2013)

Zwischen Rinnerhorn und Mondstein nach dem Ende des ersten Trails.


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zwischen Rinnerhorn und Mondstein nach dem Ende des ersten Trails.


*Jetzertle*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> .... andererseits fand ich die Kühe etwas problematisch


 
Das bekommt man geregelt, so 



oder so 

....

Im Ernst - da häte ich aber auch einen heiden Respekt vor.....
Gutes Foto!  Ich hoffe Du hattest da nicht auch ein rotes Trikot an.....


----------



## Dämon__ (8. März 2013)

Kühe können schon bedrohlich sein 
bei mir hat heute Mittag der rechte xt Shifter den Geist aufgegeben 
mitten im Wald, konnte nur noch zwei Gänge schalten. Na ja gemütlich Heim, war ja nicht so weit weg...


----------



## mzaskar (8. März 2013)

Kühe in den Berge mit Kälber auf der Weide sind mit Vorsicht zu geniessen  Die können schonmal unangenehm daherkommen. Dem Olaf hat eine solche, unangenehme Kuh, schnelle Beine gemacht  so schnell war der noch nie vorher den Berg hoch


----------



## barbarissima (8. März 2013)

Hinter mir ist schon mal eine Gruppe Kühe hergelaufen  Es gibt aber auch ganz liebe


----------



## Cortina (9. März 2013)

Ich gönne Euch das schöne Wetter 

Bei uns ist es gerade mal nicht so dolle, hab aber auch noch keine Lust auf Bike, dafür hats noch zuviel Schnee in den Dolos 

Heute auf dem Gipfelgrat nach 1000hm Aufstieg 
Na wer findet das Kreuz, wir habens mit dem GPS gefunden 





mzaskar, üb mal schön für den nächsten Winter, am Besten mit geschlossenen Augen dann kommt Du mit uns mit


----------



## kahwel (9. März 2013)

Erste kilometers mit neue fahrrad:






AMS 100... nur spass! Sehr tolles fahrrad... sehr schnell, stabil und .... "climbs the hills very well" - weiss nicht wie kann ich dass sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (9. März 2013)

kahwel schrieb:


> Erste kilometers mit neue fahrrad:
> AMS 100... nur spass! Sehr tolles fahrrad... sehr schnell, stabil und .... "*climbs the hills very well*" - weiss nicht wie kann ich dass sagen




"Klettert/fährt sehr gut bergauf" 

Sehr schick und schönes Wetter


----------



## kahwel (9. März 2013)

Ja...dienstag, mittwoch war sehr schön (ganze woche wirklich) ... +15, +16... aber ganz viel Eis und Schnee in Wald wo die Sonne nicht scheint.


----------



## cytrax (9. März 2013)

Ja bei uns is der meiste Schnee auch weg (auch in den Wäldern) aber ab Dienstag soll der Winter in Süd Deutschland wieder einbrechen und das gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## kahwel (9. März 2013)

ja... hier bei Köln es is nicht besser... winter kommt kurz zurück aber nechste wochenende ich gehe schilaufen in Frankreich, eine woche pause für mich


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. März 2013)

eeeendlich wieder mal was mehr oder weniger eigenes unterm hintern!


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. März 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Ich gönne Euch das schöne Wetter
> 
> Bei uns ist es gerade mal nicht so dolle, hab aber auch noch keine Lust auf Bike, dafür hats noch zuviel Schnee in den Dolos
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. März 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> ..Ich gönne Euch das schöne Wetter.....


 
 Wovon redest Du - hier ist "Schmuddelwinter"....nach nur 2 Tagen Frühling...Und das schlimmste - es soll noch wenigstens 14 Tage so bleiben.... Man hat schon sein "Kreuz" zu tragen....


----------



## Friendsofmine (12. März 2013)

@ Dolomiti Cortina ( Guido ).....bist du dieses Jahr wieder beim Cube Treffen in Freiburg am Start ?

Gruss Tom


----------



## Eisengeier (12. März 2013)

Hier sah es vor einer Woche noch besser aus:

1400hm Aufstieg auf 2900m, danach die geilste Abfahrt seit langem. Feinster Poder überall.


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2013)

So finde ich Winter auch echt klasse


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2013)

und ich habe Sportverbot


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2013)

Wie lange dauert´s denn noch dein Sportverbot


----------



## mzaskar (12. März 2013)

Wohl noch ein paar Wochen


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2013)

Oh je! Dann kommt für dich das Sauwetter ja gerade recht


----------



## Ghostdog88 (13. März 2013)

leute... wie lang sollte ich die leitung für die hinterradbremse beim stereo wählen? 135 oder 140 cm?
ich weiß... 5 cm mehr wären jetzt auch nicht schlimm... aber soll halt am lenker ned unnütz überstehen


----------



## Asko (13. März 2013)

Wir wissen ja nicht welche Rahmengröße du fährst 

Nimm doch ne Schaltaussenhülle oder sowas und halts an den Rahmen um zu sehen was besser passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uni560 (13. März 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Das bekommt man geregelt, so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geil ists nur, wenn direkt nach nem Weidegatter son blödes Mistvieh (Kuh oder Pferd, bei mir war es Zweiteres) direkt vorm Durchgang steht. Erstmal ne Vollbremsung und dann musste ich mir überlegen, wie ich drumherum komme. Links und Rechts Stacheldraht .. naja, irgendwann habe ich mich dann getraut mit sanften Druck mich durchzuschieben


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Oh je! Dann kommt für dich das Sauwetter ja gerade recht



Blöd ist das, in den Bergen liegt feinster Schnee, die Skier liegen im Auto und ich darf ( und kann) nicht


----------



## Cortina (13. März 2013)

@Friendsofmine kommt auf den Termin an, wir sind Ende Mai/Anfag Juni 1000km  und Ende Juli/Anfang August 4000km  mit dem Bike unterwegs

   @Eisengeier, ein Traum 

   @Ghostdog88 Ich empfehle 137,25cm 
Schaltaussenhülle wie Asko vorgeschlagen hat oder...noch einfacher....ein Stück Schnur 

  @mzaskar nimm die Ski aus dem Auto,tut weniger weh ;-)


----------



## Ghostdog88 (13. März 2013)

der rahmen is 18"
ja ich hatte nur ein antennenkabel zur hand... dabei kam ich so auf 138cm.
also ich denke ich nehme dann 140cm. bevors dann beim lenken 2 cm zu kurz is


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> @mzaskar nimm die Ski aus dem Auto,tut weniger weh ;-)



Ich will aber noch mit den Ski in den Schnee  :mitdemFussaufdenBodenstampf: ...... Aua, das war ser Falsche .....


----------



## mzaskar (13. März 2013)

Okok

Skifahren ist durch für dir Saison. Snowboard ist schon eingemottet. Die Skis bekommen noch einen Service und kommen dann auch in den Keller. 
Dann hoffen ich mal auf die Bikesaison


----------



## mzaskar (14. März 2013)

Bunte Streifen


----------



## Asko (14. März 2013)

Könnte ja glatt als Design für die 2014er Cubes durchgehn


----------



## Dämon__ (14. März 2013)

Oh wie geil  viel Spaß beim abziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (14. März 2013)

Ich drück mal die Daumen, dass es am WE richtig warm wird  Zu dem Look sähe eine kurze Hose echt cool aus


----------



## cytrax (15. März 2013)

Gute Besserung da oben  

Kurze Frage...Umlenkhebel blau eloxieren oder so lassen?


----------



## mzaskar (15. März 2013)

So lassen


----------



## stubiklaus (15. März 2013)

jop, lassen, wäre zuviel sonst denke ich


----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2013)

Lassen


----------



## cytrax (15. März 2013)

Okay  dann schick ich nur die "noch" roten Einsteller der Gabel und vom Dämpfer die im Moment noch polierten Scheiben am Umlenkhebel und das Schaltauge mit. 

Die Conti MKII haben jetzt ca 150Km runter und ich find die einfach klasse  Guter Grip, top Rollwiederstand und er hat noch kein Karies  die Schwalbe hatten meist nach 2-3 Ausfahrten schon ausgerissene Stollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. März 2013)

Perfekt, dann werde ich auch mal meine Bestellung fertig machen (damit mein Helius nicht mehr wie ein Traktor aussieht )


----------



## Asko (16. März 2013)

Ich frag mich wieso ich teilweise soweit weg fahre im Winter wenn meine 0815 Hausrunde doch so schön und gleich ums Eck ist


----------



## mzaskar (16. März 2013)

Zurück in die Vergangenheit


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. März 2013)

*naja nach so viel neuschnee...kann's Radl noch ein wenig warten 










*


----------



## barbarissima (17. März 2013)

*BOAH 

*


----------



## mzaskar (17. März 2013)

Ich bin sowas von neidisch  meine Ski sind im Keller


----------



## manurie (17. März 2013)

Ich kann kein Schnee mehr sehen.  Hatte heute ne Schneematschschlammtour und auf den Schneematschschlamm hätte ich gerne verzichtet. 

Im April besser Mai bin ich jobmässig in Mayrhofen/Zillertal für 2-3 Tage und hoffentlich ist dort dann auch der weisse Mist weg, damit ich dort mit dem MTB fahren und das Forum mit Panoramabilder vollspammen kann. 

Ich habe vorletzte Woche schon mein RR erstmals im Einsatz gehabt, war in Frankreich am Saarkanal unterwegs, 3 Touren mit insgesamt 220km nach Feierabend habe ich geschafft, war richtig schön.


----------



## kaktusflo (20. März 2013)

Hallo Cube-biker  

nach dem ich mittlerweile bereits seit 6 Wochen auf mein bike warte, wollte ich euch mal nach eurer Meinung fragen.

Gemacht werden sollte ein normaler Kundendienst und ein Gabel (rockshox) und Dämpfer(Fox) -Service. 

Wie gesagt 6 Wochen ... mein Händler meinte "ist voll normal"!?!?

Wie lang hat sowas den bei euch gedauert (inkl. Gabel und Dämpfer)???

Bin schon auf eure Antworten gespannt


----------



## Ghostdog88 (20. März 2013)

kann dir jetz nicht wirklich helfen. aber ist dein händler allein bzw hat er viele angestellte? also mechaniker...? je nachdem, dauerts auch entsprechend.
is auch gut möglich dass jetzt bevors wieder richtig warm wird jeder noch schnell sein bike auf vordermann bringen will und es dadurch so lange dauert.
aber sind nur vermutungen


----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2013)

Ich glaube, das liegt weniger am Händler der Wartungsfirma. Toxoholics, die den Service für Fox machen, sind nicht gerade bekannt für einen pfeilschnellen Service  Und jetzt ist wohl die Zeit, wo viele ihre Gabeln und Dämpfer noch mal eben zur Wartung geben, bevor es wieder los geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (20. März 2013)

Schicks zu Gino! Im Moment is überall bissel stressig aber 6Wochen wartest bei dem bestimmt nicht. Außerdem macht er den besseren Service als Toxo. Der Drecksladen bekommt von mir nix mehr 

Bester Serviceshop 
http://www.flatout-suspension.de/


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. März 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Schicks zu Gino! Im Moment is überall bissel stressig aber 6Wochen wartest bei dem bestimmt nicht. Außerdem macht er den besseren Service als Toxo. Der Drecksladen bekommt von mir nix mehr
> 
> Bester Serviceshop
> http://www.flatout-suspension.de/




Aber verliert er dann nicht seine Garantie ?
Mich würde mal interessieren, was die Wartung gekostet hat. Bis jetzt mach in den ganzen Kram selbst, bzw. wüßte nicht, wa sich bei den wenigen km warten lassen soll. Den Dämpfer fahre ich jetzt 8000 km ohne Wartung. Bei der Gabel habe ich bis jetzt nur mal Öl nachgefüllt.
Mein Händler wollte mal 300,00 Euro für eine Inspektion + Teile.
Insofern lasse ich es drauf ankommen.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## dusi__ (20. März 2013)

Naja der Gino (flatout) ist ja von Fox, Mazzo und RS geprüfter Schrauber.

Er versteht wirklich etwas von seiner Arbeit.

Haben schon diverse Gabeln und Dämpfer zu ihm gebracht und waren immer SEHR zufrieden.

Netter Typ der viele nützliche Tricks auf Lager hat.


Wenn man also nicht zu weit weg von Dortmund wohnt ideal.


----------



## Dämon__ (20. März 2013)

*ich dachte es wäre Frühlingsanfang*


----------



## kaktusflo (20. März 2013)

Heute hab ich mal auf die Homepage von Toxoh... geschaut. Siehe da 16-21 Tage. Um dann mal genaueres zu erfahren hab ich angerufen. Mein Dämpfer lag insgesamt 13 Tage beim Service  Mein Händler hat den Dämpfer nach erst 3 Wochen versandt  und hat den jetzt auch schon wieder über ne Woche bei sich


----------



## CAPITO (20. März 2013)

Ich würde mal sagen, du suchst dir einen anderen Händler.


----------



## barbarissima (20. März 2013)

So ein Trottel


----------



## cytrax (20. März 2013)

Dämpfer Service mach ich eh selbst! Dichtungskit besorgen bissel öl und das Ganze is in 15-20min gemacht! Gabel hab ich kein Bock drauf und schick sie deshalb zu Flatout. Bisher: Schnell, zuferlässig guter Preis und Gino is halt einer von uns...Racer, leidenschaftlicher Biker! Er weiß was er macht und bei ihm wird nicht nur das Standard Zeug gemacht. 


Bin mit der Huber Buchsen und dem Service von Gino (flatout suspension) vollstens zufrieden und kanns nur weiterempfehlen. Hatte meine Gabel innerhalb 3 Tagen wieder! (ok jetzt is halt viel los so wie jedes Jahr )


----------



## Eisengeier (21. März 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> *ich dachte es wäre Frühlingsanfang*




Tja... Eigentlich wollte ich kommendes Wochenende die Bike-Saison traditionell am Gardasee eröffnen. Die Woche vor Ostern ist ein Geheimtipp.  Letztes Jahr waren's 21°, heuer 11°...  Daher bleibe ich hier und fahre Ski.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (21. März 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> Dämpfer Service mach ich eh selbst! Dichtungskit besorgen bissel öl und das Ganze is in 15-20min gemacht!  )



Du machst n luftkammerservice. Das is nur die halbe miete


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. März 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> ich dachte es wäre Frühlingsanfang


 
 Vorgestern 15 - 20 cm Neuschnee, seit 2 Tagen weitere Schneeschauer die Tagsüber leicht antauen....so dass alles Matsch ist....und die 3. Seuche gratis... Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Dämon__ (21. März 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Vorgestern 15 - 20 cm Neuschnee, seit 2 Tagen weitere Schneeschauer die Tagsüber leicht antauen....so dass alles Matsch ist....und die 3. Seuche gratis... Frohe Ostern!



Spuri du hast die Wahl zwischen Strick und Knarre. 
Ich bin froh am WE im Saarland zu sein da sind 10°C und trocken gemeldet für Samstag.
Das mit der Grippe ist echt schlimm dieses Jahr...


----------



## cytrax (21. März 2013)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Du machst n luftkammerservice. Das is nur die halbe miete



Langt bei Fox Schrott auch  das Zeug wird eh nicht besser^^


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. März 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> Spuri du hast die Wahl zwischen Strick und Knarre. Das mit der Grippe ist echt schlimm dieses Jahr...


 
 oder Beuzes *Weltraum-Bäbberlä...* (siehe Motion)
Scheint ja für (fast) alles Gut das Ding... Also mach endlich Frühling Beuze!!!!


----------



## dusi__ (21. März 2013)

hab mal wieder basteln dürfen 

Neue Pedale :






Neue Kettenführung:






Neues ( ok... ist ein gebrauchtes...) Großes Kettenblatt weil 2 Fach für mein Revier einfach zu wenig ist:








und weil ich mich so auf den Testlauf gefreut habe gab es Kostenlos das hier dazu :






Muss ich jetzt alles neu Speichen lassen oder kann man auch nur die eine Tauschen?
Mein Radladen des Vertrauens hat vor meinen Augen zu gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (21. März 2013)

Habe heute auch gebastelt, ich brauch ja ein Bike für Montage, sprich Montagebitch, weil mir mein Cube bzw. Rennrad dafür zu schade ist im Firmentransporter zu transportieren, da ist schnell ne Macke dran. Meine Ausgangsbasis, ein Trekkingrahmen/Cityrahmen nagelneu aber mit zerstörten Oberohr, ich komm öfters an solche Teile ran. Da habe ich heute das Oberrohr entfernt und ein neues Oberrohr eingepasst. Fertig schweissen tu ich nächste Woche und dann mal sehen, der Rahmen soll rot pulverbeschichtet werden.

Teile neu, die ich gesammelt habe sind wie folgt vorhanden: Starrgabel mit IS2000, ne Suntour-Federgabel hab ich auch noch, 3fach Kurbel, Vorbau und Felgen. Gebraucht vorhanden ist ein alter LRS mit XT-Naben + 9fach Kassette, Bremscheiben, Griffe und demnächst ne Avid5 Bremse.

Fehlen tut das Schaltwerk, Speichen, Reifen und Lenker.

Und die Bilder dazu:
Ausgangsbasis:





Fertig geheftet:





Und Gesamtwerk für heute:


----------



## manurie (21. März 2013)

dusi schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt alles neu Speichen lassen oder kann man auch nur die eine Tauschen?


Es reicht nur die eine Speiche zu ersetzen, aber der LRS sollte nachzentriert werden, auch in Hinsicht auf gleichmässige Speichenspannung, denn bei einem richtig aufgebauten LRS reisst keine Speiche, ausser du fährst mit einem XC-LRS Downhill, da geht aber eher ne Felge kaputt bevor ne Speiche reisst.


----------



## mzaskar (21. März 2013)

Neue Pedale habe ich auch 



 

und heute bin ich auch die ersten Meter wieder auf dem bike unterwegs gewesen  AM Sonntag soll es dann eine kleine Tour werden  

mit dem hier


----------



## tora (21. März 2013)

Moin Manurie.



manurie schrieb:


> Meine Ausgangsbasis, ein Trekkingrahmen/Cityrahmen nagelneu aber mit zerstörten Oberohr[...]
> 
> Und die Bilder dazu:
> Ausgangsbasis:



Ach herrje. Was ist da denn mit passiert?
Ein Vollidiot mit Bolzenschneider, oder was?

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## manurie (22. März 2013)

Es handelt sich dabei um Prototypen/Testrahmen usw. die vorm Entsorgen unbrauchbar gemacht werden.


----------



## Friendsofmine (23. März 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Friendsofmine kommt auf den Termin an, wir sind Ende Mai/Anfag Juni 1000km  und Ende Juli/Anfang August 4000km  mit dem Bike unterwegs.



 @Cortina

4000km ? Hast du dich vertippt....?!
Ich schaffe noch nicht mal 1000 Km im Jahr. ð³ Das sind ja gewaltige Touren- das wÃ¼rde ich noch nicht mal mit der LuftgekÃ¼hlten V2 Mopete machen. A Woahnsinn.....
Jedenfalls wÃ¼rde ich mich freuen wenn du dabei sein solltest.

Gruss Tom


----------



## cytrax (23. März 2013)

So die Zee hat jetzt Einstellschrauben für die Hebelweite und M4x10 TI Schrauben für den Druckpunkt


----------



## Asko (23. März 2013)

Nerd


----------



## cytrax (23. März 2013)

Freak würde auch passen aber da erschrecken die Andern immer


----------



## manurie (23. März 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Ich schaffe noch nicht mal 1000 Km im Jahr.


Also fährst du hochgerechnet im Monat ca. 82km 

Wenns gut läuft schaffe ich Monat 600-800km nach Feierabend, für 4000km in zwei Monaten bräuchte ich 3 Monate Urlaub am Stück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (23. März 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> 4000km ? Hast du dich vertippt....?!



Hi Tom,

nein nicht vertippt und ich sag Dir nicht mal in welcher Zeit.
Mehr kann ich im Moment nicht sagen 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## sepalot (24. März 2013)

Hey Gemeinde! ​ 
Ich war mit meinem Biker-Buddy Sven am Samstag den Frühling suchen und haben ihn gefunden in Beuzes Revier - nahe dem Bodensee.​ 
Wir haben Svens neues Bike bei Propain abgeholt.​ 
*Hier gehts lang* (ACHTUNG enthält nur Spuren von CUBE )​


----------



## cytrax (25. März 2013)

Och menno...jetzt is schon wieder alles weiß  langsam könnt ich kotzen...


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. März 2013)

ich auch...


----------



## manurie (25. März 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> *Hier gehts lang*


Schönes Bike und super Story dazu.


----------



## buschhase (25. März 2013)

Das Rad ist echt hübsch. Ist der Dämpfer standardmäßig verkehrtrum eingebaut oder auf Kundenwunsch?

Gruß
Nico


----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2013)

@_sep_i
Sauber  Das neue Bike macht ordentlich was her (vor allem weiß ich jetzt wo Propain ist - die hätte ich sonstwo vermutet ) Und die Story bringt die verdiente Würdigung für euren Trip ins Allgäu


----------



## manurie (25. März 2013)

Nachdem fast jeder über das weisse Übel meckert, was ich auch gut nachvollziehen kann, meine WE-Erlebnisse:

Nachdem ein Hauch von Frühling zu Wochenbeginn da war in NRW(Bergisches Land) und ich auch auswärts(Saarland) unterwegs war und mich auf eine schneefreie Sonntagstour gefreut habe, lag doch wieder Schnee in Wuppertal nachdem ich aus dem ICE entstiegen bin und einen ersten Blick auf die Berge warf. Wir sind dann unanspruchsvoll nur Tour gefahren, Hauptsache raus, sind 50km geworden, eben 1x an die Ruhr und retour. Und der Wind war schweinekalt, aber mit Sonnenschein.





Heute im Saarland wieder anwesend, der Ostwind war immer noch da, aber kein Schnee, es war aber zum Feierabend so grau und Lust hatte ich dann auch nicht mehr zum biken, also habe ich an meiner Montagebitch weitergearbeitet, ist ja nen Trekkingrahmen der dann auch schon ein wenig in Richtung MTB geht.

Heute habe ich das Oberrohr fertig verschweisst.





Die Schweissnähte sollten schon halten oder? 






Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch um paar günstige Teile bemühen, mal sehen was der Bikemarkt hergibt. Aufbau soll ungefähr so sein, 3x9 Schaltung, komplett Scheibenbremsen, ne leichte Alustarrgabel(vorhanden) und nen Conti RaceKing in 2.0 als Bereifung drauf, den Reifen eventuell auch tubeless fahren. Ich müsste mit dem Gewicht dann so bei 10kg liegen, was denn nicht schlecht wäre für ein Bike(Montagebitch) was in den Firmentransporter geworfen wird, damit ich nach Feierabend irgendwo in Deutschland ne Runde mit Spass drehen kann.


----------



## cytrax (26. März 2013)

Mach mal lieber nochn Gusset rein das hält sonst nie 






*spässle*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (26. März 2013)

Sieht echt fett aus


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Heute habe ich das Oberrohr fertig verschweisst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musst du den Rahmen noch wärmebehandeln, damit die Spannungen vom Schweissen abgebaut werden?


----------



## LittleBoomer (26. März 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

an dieser Stelle möchte ich nochmal auf unser diesjähriges Cube-Bike-Treffen in Freiburg aufmerksam machen. Es wäre schön, wenn sich der ein oder die andere von Euch noch entschließen könnte, am Treffen teilzunehmen. Es macht ein riesen Spaß zusammen zu fahren, sich auch mal persönlich kennenzulernen und einfach ein schönes Wochenende zu erleben. Und das alles auch noch in einem der besten MTB Reviere im Lande. Zudem haben wir mit Andi einen super Guide dabei. Im übrigen ist Freiburg die sonnenreichste Stadt in Deutschland !!!

Also Jungs und Mädels......
 - hier reinschauen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10440584&posted=1#post10440584 
- zusagen
- packen
- losfahren
- Spaß haben

In diesem Sinne 

LittleBoomer


----------



## mzaskar (26. März 2013)

Welcher Termin ist es denn nu?


----------



## manurie (26. März 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Musst du den Rahmen noch wärmebehandeln, damit die Spannungen vom Schweissen abgebaut werden?


Eigentlich ja, werde ich aber nicht machen, weil 1. ich die Materialstruktur des Originalrahmens nicht weiss, ob 6061/7005 oder sonstwas ist. 2. Das Oberrohr was ich eingeschweißt habe ist 6060 und von der Materialstärke überdimensioniert und als Zusatzwerkstoff(Schweißnaht) habe ich AlMg4,5Mn(5xxx) genommen. Der ganze Rahmen wurde vorher vorgewärmt auf ca. 200°C um Kaltspannungsrisse zu vermeiden und ich habe doppelt(2 Lagen) geschweisst. Das einzige Manko wäre, das der Rahmen danach zu schnell abkühlt in der Umgebungsluft. 3. Ist nur nen Trekkingrahmen, die Belastungen die ich damit fahre werde sind sehr gering, ich hab da keine Angst das dort was bricht. 4. So eine Wärmebehandlung ist auch teuer und bekommt man auch nicht um die Ecke.


----------



## manurie (28. März 2013)

Heute hat mich vorfristig der Osterhase besucht und mir 2 Eier in Form von Laufrädern gebracht für mein Cube AMS 100 pro. 






Mein 1. Tubeless-LRS(Hope Hoops)(Hope Pro2 Evo mit Sapim Race und FlowEx) und nachzentriert von Speer-Laufräder. Jetzt muss der LRS nur noch dicht werden, HR ist fast dicht und VR sträubt sich zwar noch ein wenig, aber hat doch keine Chance gegen mich. 

Nebenbei habe ich Kassette und Kette auch neu, so ein kleines fast nicht sichtbares Update.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tora (28. März 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Heute hat mich vorfristig der Osterhase besucht und mir 2 Eier in Form von Laufrädern gebracht für mein Cube AMS 100 pro.



Deutlich besser als 2 Laufräder in Form von Eiern 
Viel Spaß damit!

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## cytrax (28. März 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Jetzt muss der LRS nur noch dicht werden, HR ist fast dicht und VR sträubt sich zwar noch ein wenig, aber hat doch keine Chance gegen mich.



Ich hab den gleichen LRS  Warum wird er nicht dicht? Welches Kit/Reifen hast genommen?

Mein Conti MKII UST war sofort dicht und ich hatte auch "nur" ne Standpumpe.


----------



## manurie (29. März 2013)

Dein LRS beweisst, dass du und ich, einen sehr guten Geschmack haben. 
Das mit dem Dichtwerden wird schon, ich habe ja kein UST-Reifen sondern Conti XK/MK2 in 2,2" in der RaceSport-Version und Tubelesskit ist von NoTubes. Ein Freund von mir hat mit ner Crestfelge und der Reifenkombination ca. 4-5h gebraucht, eben ständiges Schütteln und Wenden der Räder. Da ich heute ja noch was arbeite in der Firma, kann ich nebenbei das machen.
Ich habe keine Standpumpe, deshalb muss ich den Kompressor der Firma nehmen. 

 @tora
Da eiert hoffentlich nichts. 
Dir viel Spass an Ostern.


----------



## Asko (29. März 2013)

Schicker LR Satz 
Meine MK2 Protection hat auch etwas schütteln gebraucht bis er dicht war.
Die RubberQueen war sofort dicht.

Hast auch brav mindestens ne XT bzw. X9 Kassette gekauft um das eingraben in den Alufreilauf zumindest etwas zu reduzieren?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. März 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Heute hat mich vorfristig der Osterhase besucht..........


 
Bei uns hat der Selbige 15 cm Neuschnee hinterlassen....
Na dann "Frohes Fest!" Euch Allen...


----------



## buschhase (29. März 2013)

Ja, bei uns schneits auch grad wieder wie Sau. Dabei wars gestern aufm Nightride noch so lauschig warm bei 5° und komplett getrockneten Trails. Da keimte schon leicht Hoffnung auf ^^


----------



## GlockeGT (29. März 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Bei uns hat der Selbige 15 cm Neuschnee hinterlassen....
> Na dann "Frohes Fest!" Euch Allen...



Hier auch, es ist zum heulen


----------



## Hmmwv (29. März 2013)

Bei uns ist er weg, kann aber nächste Woche wieder kommen.


----------



## xerto (29. März 2013)

also bei uns ist 25 grad im schatten...

ich schau auf den taunus und geniesse die wärme...





bißchen fantasie schon gehts


----------



## barbarissima (29. März 2013)

Gib´s zu, du sitzt am Kamin und schaust aus dem Fenster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (29. März 2013)

nönö

wie kommste den auf die Idee ?









es gibt auch noch andere möglich keiten sich zu erwärmen:






oder auch so:







dann gehts schoo


----------



## Boshard (29. März 2013)

ich hab gemütliche 24°


----------



## Schempi (29. März 2013)

Was fehlt denn noch? Wenn der Fox Dämpfer bei Toxoholics eingeschickt ist wartet man um die Zeit gerne mal acht bis zehn Wochen. 

Edit: Ja Herr im Himmel, das passiert wenn man ne Neue Antwort Mail anklickt und schon länger nicht mehr im Thread war --> man beantwortet nen Post von vor 5000 Seiten


----------



## cytrax (29. März 2013)

Man schickt auch nix zu Toxoholics  


Hättest den mal lieber zu Flatout Suspension geschickt


----------



## Gismo12 (29. März 2013)

hallo, kann mir jemand was zum Cube Elite Super HPC Pro 29 blackline 2013 erzählen? ist es den preis wert? sind da vernünftige teile dran?


----------



## buschhase (29. März 2013)

Mahlzeit,

das Rad ist durch die Bank mit top Parts ausgestattet, ob man diese auch wirklich braucht, macht am Ende die Rechtfertigung des Preises aus. Kenne den aktuellen Preis nicht, aber auf Grund der Teile und des resultierenden Gesamtgewichts geh ich mal stark von 3000+ aus(?).

Mir persönlich wäre es das Geld nicht wert, da ich selber nur SLX Parts fahre. Die XT Sachen sind mir persönlich den Mehrwert einfach nicht wert (bzw. die paar Gramm, die ich sparen würde). Letztenendes ist das aber eine persönliche Entscheidung.

Das Rad kann man, insofern man das Geld hat, mit Sicherheit bedenkenlos kaufen. Da ich mich allerdings selber nicht ausreichend mit gleichwertigen Race-HT's anderer Hersteller auskenne, kann ich dazu nichts sagen.

Wenn du selber Schrauben kannst und nicht unbedingt auf einen Händler angewiesen bist, kannst du auch mal bei Canyon oder Radon vorbeischaun. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die vergleichbare Räder für einige 100 weniger im Angebot haben.

Gruß,
Nico

PS: Bist du ein MTB Neuling oder schon länger dabei? Was hast du vor mit dem Rad anzustellen? Nur gemütlich am Feierabend durch den Wald fahren oder ambitioniert an Rennen teilnehmen?


----------



## Gismo12 (29. März 2013)

das teil kostet 2600â¬.ich bin jetzt leider nicht son guter schrauber.darum suche ich was vernÃ¼nftiges wo ich nicht unbedingt nach einem jahr die ersten teile austauschen muss.rennen mÃ¶chte ich jetzt keine fahren.die meiÃte zeit werde ich straÃe,schotter und waldpisten fahren.aber ich mÃ¶chte auch damit ins elbsandsteingebirge und in die bayrischen berge.und da kann ja das gelÃ¤nde doch mal etwas grÃ¶ber sein. und da ist meine nÃ¤chste frage.hÃ¤lt das bike sowas auch aus?


----------



## buschhase (29. März 2013)

Das hält das Bike auf jeden Fall aus. Da solltest du dir im Grunde keine Gedanken machen müssen. Du solltest dir nur überlegen, ob du für deine Einsatzzwecke wirklich einen Carbon-Rahmen etc. brauchst. Aber die Entscheidung kann dir niemand abnehmen (ich kenn aktuell auch nicht die Preisunterschiede zwischen den Alu-Varianten und Carbon-Modellen bzw. deren Ausstattungen). Am besten gehst du einfach mal in verschiedene Läden und versuchst verschiedene Modelle Probe zu fahren. Am besten auch verschiedene Hersteller. Ähnliche Modelle findest du bei jedem großen Hersteller (Trek, Merida, Speci, ...).

Gruß
Nico


----------



## manurie (29. März 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Schicker LR Satz
> Meine MK2 Protection hat auch etwas schütteln gebraucht bis er dicht war.
> Die RubberQueen war sofort dicht.
> 
> Hast auch brav mindestens ne XT bzw. X9 Kassette gekauft um das eingraben in den Alufreilauf zumindest etwas zu reduzieren?



Über Nacht wars nicht dicht, ich hab dann noch mal Milch nachgefüllt und dann wars dicht, hab allerdings meine schon gebrauchten Contis XK und MK2 in RS-Version genommen. Der MK2 fiel schon allerdings beim Trockentest durch, der blies an den Seitenwänden schon durch, egal das testen wir mal hab ich mir gedacht und er ist dicht geworden, hab heute 5h-Tour gemacht ohne Probleme.

Die RubberQueen in RS und 2.2 würde ich gerne mal testen am VR, aber ich weiss nicht ob das ne gute Kombination mit dem XK am HR wäre, zum Sommer hin wollte ich RK am HR und XK am VR fahren oder 2x XK.

Kassette ist bei mir Sram PG-980 für 45, ich fahre noch 9fach mit komplett X9-Schaltgruppe ausser der Kurbel, sollte schon passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (29. März 2013)

An alle Neuschneegeschädigten, ich kann mitfühlen mit euch. Aber, da ich den Glücksosterhasen gepachtet habe, habe ich am heutigen Feiertag was gearbeitet und das war goldrichtig. Mein neuer LRS ist fahrfertig und die Arbeit ist gemacht.

Bild1
Im Vordergrund das so noch nicht gefahrene Bike und im Hintergrund die gemachte Arbeit, eine Tür für eine Reithallle.





Bild2
Und ich hab Teile des Winters heute doch noch erwischt auf meiner 5stündigen Testrunde





Bild3
Man sieht sogar die Sonne. Tolle Trailbedingungen heute, hat richtig Spass gemacht. 





Bilder sind im Saarland gemacht, morgen bin ich zuhause in Wuppertal und da gabs auch Neuschnee, fahren werde ich dort trotzdem, brauch noch paar Punkte für den Winterpokal, so dass ich unter den besten 600 bin. Die 500 hatte ich schon, nur so fiese Erkältungen im Februar haben mich zurückgeworfen. Ist auch mein erster Winterpokal bzw. der erste Winter den ich durchfahre.


----------



## kubitix (29. März 2013)

Hallo,

was habt ihr den alle für Probleme mit Neuschnee, wir finden´s g......













Seit zwei Tagen schöne Touren im Schnee, eben mal kurz vor der Tür gewesen, es schneit wieder wie doof, verspricht für Morgen nee schöne Neuschneetour.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (30. März 2013)

*Ja Kubi, gibt's dich auch noch

*
* Schnee und Sonne kommt schon immer wieder richtig gut 

** Ich wäre jetzt trotzdem reif für Sonne mit Wärme und alles grün 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. März 2013)

manurie & kubitix - 
Und ja Cpt.Cubitix - das Problem ist, das "unser" Neuschnee klebrig, nass und angetaut ist/wird. Nix Ski, nix Schlitten - und dank der Pampe überall nix biken! Daher unterstütze ich Bäberls Vorschlag!


----------



## kubitix (30. März 2013)

Na klar Bärbel,

uns gibt´s auch noch. Wie immer in voller Lebensgröße und nur im Doppelpack .

Gestern Abend super Wetter, in 3 Stunden 5cm Neuschnee, also heute morgen früh raus




hat sich jetzt leider zugezogen und ist Wärmer geworden,




Während der Abfahrt mußte ich mal kurz anhalten, dachte ich habe die Felle nicht runtergemacht, war aber nur der Schnee, ist ein bizzl stumpf.

Eigentlich wollten wir ja nach Bella Italia, zum Cube Treffen. Die Italiener sind sehr freundlich und haben sich mit uns Tede-ski solidarisiert. Sie haben einfach unser Wetter importiert, ist jetzt eher suboptimal. Guido weint auch ganz bitterlich, wir haben aber beschlossen auf der Nordseite der Alpen zu bleiben und uns die zusätzlichen 400 Kilometer zu sparen.

Du siehst also Spuri, die Probleme im vereinten Europa sind fast überall die gleichen.

Stefan


----------



## hano! (30. März 2013)

gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (30. März 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was habt ihr den alle für Probleme mit Neuschnee



*Wetter kann doch wirklich kein Thema sein,
also Arsch hoch Ihr Waschweiber, Memmen und Nachtschläfer ...
geht raus und genießt das Leben.
Biken, Pferde, Hunde, Freundin, notfalls auch mal mit der eigene Frau 
Es gibt jeden Tag einen Grund rauszugehen.*


























*Cube-Forum*



.


----------



## Asko (30. März 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Biken, Pferde, Hunde, Freundin, notfalls auch mal mit der eigene Frau
> *


----------



## xerto (30. März 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> Biken, Pferde, Hunde, Freundin, notfalls auch mal mit der eigene Frau
> *



jaja lieber Beuze, das Problem kenn ich...




euch ein schönes osterfest


----------



## manurie (30. März 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wetter kann doch wirklich kein Thema sein,
> ...
> Biken, Pferde, Hunde, Freundin, notfalls auch mal mit der eigene Frau
> Es gibt jeden Tag einen Grund rauszugehen.*
> .


1. Biken bei jedem Wetter ist ok.
2. Pferde zertrampeln jeden schlammigen Trail, ich verstehe mich aber gut mit den Besitzern
3. Hunde deren Besitzer unfähig sind, blockieren meine Bikefahrten
4. Freundin verpennt mal gerne Termine und ärgert mich damit
5. Frau, jetzt Exfrau wurde gut entsorgt. 

6. Hab einen Job, da bin ich fast täglich draussen, hab jetzt schon ne Gesichtsfarbe, als hätte ich einen Urlaub im Süden gehabt, da wo die Sonne brennt. 

7. Heute zuhause, ne Runde im Altschnee mit Neuschnee vermischt gedreht.


----------



## Ostwandlager (31. März 2013)

*Kubi, dachte deine Ski sind schon auf dem Speicher?? 




*


----------



## kubitix (31. März 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *Kubi, dachte deine Ski sind schon auf dem Speicher?? *



Wenn es sich vermeiden läßt nicht!. 

Aktuelle Wettersituation:
Lawinenlagebericht - Auf der Front unseres zuhauses 5 /spontane Selbsauslösung möglich. Weather Forecast Schneefall den ganzen Tag
Morgen Sonnenschein

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2013)

*Schneefall den ganzen Tag haben sie für Heidenheim auch gemeldet *
*Fröhliche Ostern allerseits **

*


----------



## andi_tool (31. März 2013)

und? Wieviel hat's heute geschnieen?

Ich war zum Osterfrühstück bei meiner Schwester und als ich vor einer Stunde wieder zurückgekommen bin, war doch deutlich weniger Schnee da als heute morgen...



barbarissima schrieb:


> *Schneefall den ganzen Tag haben sie für Heidenheim auch gemeldet *
> *Fröhliche Ostern allerseits **
> 
> *


----------



## kubitix (31. März 2013)

andi_tool schrieb:


> und? Wieviel hat's heute geschnieen?



Rischtisch viel, guckst du




und das den ganzen Tag, es schneit auch noch weiter, schöner Tiefschnee und morgen soll das Wetter ein bizzl besser werden.




Dann wird´s bestimmt super lustig.

Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (31. März 2013)

andi_tool schrieb:


> und? Wieviel hat's heute geschnieen?
> 
> Ich war zum Osterfrühstück bei meiner Schwester und als ich vor einer Stunde wieder zurückgekommen bin, war doch deutlich weniger Schnee da als heute morgen...


 
Heute Morgen war es schon sehr winterlich  wurde dann aber besser mit der Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2013)

Nicolai mit Bärlauch  amPoPo ich habe Lust auf Nudeln mit Bärlauchpesto


----------



## andi_tool (1. April 2013)

Heute war ich dann mal Biken.

Gegen Später ist es dann etwas frisch geworden...




barbarissima schrieb:


> Heute Morgen war es schon sehr winterlich  wurde dann aber besser mit der Zeit


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. April 2013)

*ca 30-40 cm Neuschnee* *Mei war aber toll Heute









mei das wir noch dauern...










*


----------



## manurie (1. April 2013)

Hab tolles Ostern gehabt, vor Ostern neuer LRS eingetroffen. Und dann Karfreitag(im Saarland) und Samstag und heute(Wuppertal) 3 wunderschöne Touren gedreht, ich danke dem Osterhasen und dem gekreuzigten Jesus für dieses wunderbare Ereignis an diesen Kirchenfeiertagen.


----------



## mzaskar (1. April 2013)

Jetzt dachte ich gerade, ich hätte dich gesehen. Da fuhr einer mit einem grünen CUBE an mir vorbei (besser gesagt ich an ihm, da Auto ) Aber deines ist ja gar nicht grün


----------



## GlockeGT (1. April 2013)

Bei uns geht's zur zeit auf 4 Pfoten immer noch am besten. 

Es soll Frühling werden!


----------



## schneller Emil (2. April 2013)

hey!
hab bisher wenige antworten erhalten
brauche kurz eure hilfe:
stereo 160 2013: welche größe bei 1,72m Körpergröße und 83er schrittlänge. bin da irgendwie zwischen 16 und 18 zoll, tendiere eher zum 16 zoll bike. was fährt ihr so?
danke e.


----------



## barbarissima (2. April 2013)

Das neue Stereo haben bisher wahrscheinlich nur wenige. Am besten fragst du mal direkt im Stereo Thread nach.


----------



## Cortina (2. April 2013)

schneller Emil schrieb:


> ...stereo 160 2013: welche größe bei 1,72m Körpergröße und 83er schrittlänge. bin da irgendwie zwischen 16 und 18 zolldanke e.



....83er Schrittlänge ergibt das nach Adam Riese 83 x 0.226 = 18.758 also ziemlich eindeutig das 18 Zoll.
Wir hatten am Wochenende alle neuen Stereos als Testbikes zur Verfügung. Das neue Stereo ist recht kompakt, ähnlich wie das alte, daher sollte das schon passen ABER probieren geht über studieren ;-)

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Celsius (5. April 2013)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *
> 
> *


 
Ein tolles Foto!!! Hast du immer einen Fotografen mit bei deinen Touren?


----------



## LittleBoomer (5. April 2013)

Celsius schrieb:


> Ein tolles Foto!!! Hast du immer einen Fotografen mit bei deinen Touren?



Klausi ist ein ganz schöner Schummler..... gelle ?


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. April 2013)

*das ist ein Foto vom Baatz, der kennt kein Winter bei Biken. Schaut euch mal seine Fotos an....*


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. April 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/u/116251


----------



## blutlache (6. April 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Klausi ist ein ganz schöner Schummler.....





Geklaut
*Annette Schavan,
Karl-Theodor zu Guttenberg,
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,
Jorgo Chatzimarkakis,
Margarita Mathiopoulos,
 u.s.w, u.s.w., *
*und jetzt auch noch Klaus*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. April 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> und jetzt auch noch Klaus


 
 der Name als Programm?   Wie auch immer...1 schönes Foto, und der Urheber ist ja nun bekannt gemacht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (7. April 2013)

*Für den Saisonabschluss war eine Tour mit sensationellem Blick auf die Berge und auch sonst wunderschönen Aussichten geplant  Ganz ehrlich: Ich habe nicht einen Berg gesehen *








----------



## manurie (7. April 2013)

Superschön, weiss, grau und Nebel, erinnert mich an den Winter oder an das Wetter was man ab November durchgehend hatte. 
Mal ne Erfolgsmeldung, hier im Saarland hat es seit 3 Wochen nicht geregnet und auch die Sonne lässt sich mal blicken, es sind beste Bedingungen auf den Trails.  Die ich auch ausgiebig genutzt habe, kurzärmlig geht allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## akisu (8. April 2013)

das rot/schwarze stört etwas in der bildkomposition


----------



## barbarissima (8. April 2013)

*Au ja, stimmt  Habs mal weggemacht, jetzt sieht´s voll harmonisch aus *


----------



## mzaskar (8. April 2013)

Und jetzt noch blau und einen gelben Ball in eine der oberen Ecken


----------



## barbarissima (8. April 2013)

*So oder *






*Ist schon erstaunlich, was sich aus einem missratenen Bild noch so alles rausholen lässt *


----------



## akisu (8. April 2013)

perfekt bärbel!


----------



## barbarissima (8. April 2013)

Danke


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Celsius schrieb:


> Ein tolles Foto!!! Hast du immer einen Fotografen mit bei deinen Touren?



Wahnsinn das Bild


----------



## cytrax (9. April 2013)

Hey Leute meine Kasette is hin (Kette rutscht immer durch) und bräuchte jetzt ne neue. Da ich aber gelesen habe das die Hope Freiläufe die "Günstigen" nicht so vertragen da sich der Spider oft darin reinfrisst.

Sowas möchte ich gern vermeiden  







Hätte mir da jemand ne Empfehlung für eine Kasette? Oder einfach eine mit Alu Spider nehmen? Dankeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Junge Junge - sieht ja übel aus. Du musst ja Oberschenkel haben....


----------



## cytrax (9. April 2013)

Nene das Bild dient nur als Beispiel  

Bei mir is an den Stellen bisher nur das Eloxal ab aber genau das auf dem Bild will ich VERMEIDEN!


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Ach so.


----------



## cytrax (9. April 2013)

Ich nehm jetzt einfach mal die Sram PG-990 Powerglide II in 11-32  Die hat nen Alu Spider und Alu auf Alu wird schon passen


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2013)

Frage an die " Community", hier sind doch ein paar Süderuopaexperten (alles südlich vom Alpenhauptkamm )

Hatte vor am kommenden WE 14/15 ins Tessin zu fahren. Eigentlich stand Monte Baar auf der Liste. Habe aber gerade die Webcam (http://www.webcam-4insiders.com/de/W...ada-Wetter.php) geprüft und es scheint mir doch noch zu winterlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative, mit Sonne und warmen Temperaturgrade für einen Wochenendausflug aus Zürich??


----------



## Cortina (9. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> ... eine gute Alternative, mit Sonne und warmen Temperaturgrade für einen Wochenendausflug aus Zürich??



Hast Du was geraucht? Bei der Wetterlage ist KEIN Regen und 8 Grad schon Hochsommer 

Bin schon am überlegen ob ich zu unserem Kleinen  nach Australien auswandern soll


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Da gibt es auch üble Überschmemmungen.


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2013)

So jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den Fremdgehern, habe es super günstig bekommen und konnte nicht nein sagen.




Mein AMS bleibt aber im Stall.


----------



## tora (9. April 2013)

Dämon schrieb:


> So jetzt gehöre ich auch zu den Fremdgehern, habe es super günstig bekommen und konnte nicht nein sagen.



Ist doch nichts schlimmes, im Gegenteil.

Wie hat Konfuzius schon gesagt:

Lieber mindestens zwei Fahrräder, als einmal zu Fuß gehen 

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit 

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (9. April 2013)

Feines Teil, auch wenns kein Cube ist!

Solln wir mal wieder zusammen los? Ich wollte mal zum Lückner oder so...


----------



## Dämon__ (9. April 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Feines Teil, auch wenns kein Cube ist!
> 
> Solln wir mal wieder zusammen los? Ich wollte mal zum Lückner oder so...


gerne bin aber erst Ende April wieder z.H. im Saarland, melde dich einfach kurz dann machen wir was ab.


----------



## beuze1 (9. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine gute Alternative, mit Sonne und warmen Temperaturgrade



*Ja sicher, aber nicht von Zürich aus.*.


*Wenn der Frühling noch auf sich warten läst,





Fahr ich ihm eben entgegen.





Die Finanzkrise hat offensichtlich nun auch unsere Nachbarn erreicht,
die ehemals mit größtmöglichem Machogehabe auftretende GUARDIA di FINANZA fährt Fiat Panda, besetzt mit 3 Beamten..





Mehr als ein Hauch Frühling,





Also hoch der Sonne entgegen,





Bis Altschneefelder





Mich auf trockene Trails zwingen,





Und mich 900 hm zu Tal stürzen lassen (4er)





Wer ihn gefahren ist, wird den Trail nicht vergessen.




*

.


----------



## OIRAM (9. April 2013)

*


Dämon schrieb:



			gerne bin aber erst Ende April wieder z.H. im Saarland, melde dich einfach kurz dann machen wir was ab.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hey Dämon

Heißt das, dass Du im April ausschließlich im Teutoburger Wald unterwegs bist.
Dann könnten wir uns vielleicht mal übernächstes Wochenende für ne Tour treffen.

Wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike...

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## OIRAM (9. April 2013)

*Beuze

Wie immer begeistern mich Deine Touren und Bilder.

Die GUARDIA di FINANZA war zumindes im letzten Jahr, zu Wasser noch sehr exclusiv ausgesattet.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2013)

@Dämon
*Sehr sehr schick der neue Hobel    Wünsche dir extrem viel Spaß damit  *

*Ich würde mein AMS übrigens auch nicht hergegeben  Ist jetzt so zu sagen das Beistellpferdchen von meinem Helius *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (9. April 2013)

@beuze
*Hat die Kamera doch noch Bilder ausgespuckt *

*Ich nehme mit Erleichterung zur Kenntnis, dass wenigstens noch Schneereste deinen Weg gesäumt haben  Der Trail sieht schon richtig klasse aus. Von dem hättest du ruhig noch ein paar Bilder machen können *


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. April 2013)

Top Bilder !

Wenn Bunga Bunga Berlo wieder am Ruder ist, wird aber  Maserati bei der Policia gefahren.....


----------



## tora (9. April 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Wenn Bunga Bunga Berlo wieder am Ruder ist, wird aber  Maserati bei der Policia gefahren.....



Aber mit Liegesitzen 

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Cortina (9. April 2013)

Ähhhhh über den Papst und Berlusconi macht man keine Witze, die sind beide heilig....scheinheilig 

Ja Beuze, der 4er von der Latscher Alm macht Spaß, besonders im unteren Teil, davon kann Jörg noch ein Lied singen, der ist nämlich sogar noch einen Baum raufgefahren 

So schön der 4er auch ist, das Essen und der Wirt auf der Alm ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. April 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> davon kann Jörg noch ein Lied singen, der ist nämlich sogar noch einen Baum raufgefahren


----------



## mzaskar (10. April 2013)

Wo ist das?????


----------



## kahwel (10. April 2013)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/03/05...-recall-of-mt6-and-mt8-hydraulic-disc-brakes/
http://www.magura.com/index.php?eID=tx_nawsecuredl&u=0&file=fileadmin/user_upload/bikecomp/Images/austauschaktion/2013-02-28_PressRelease_replacement_MT6_MT8_english.pdf&t=1365688794&hash=5d75298bc01a169f88e8499ded484a643a3be1b6


----------



## Cortina (10. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Wo ist das?????



Vinschgau bei Goldrain, von der Latscher Alm den 4er runter.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. April 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *
> 
> Hey Dämon
> 
> ...



kein Tema, melde dich einfach wann du fahren willst.


----------



## LaCarolina (10. April 2013)

Bei uns ist jetzt die beste Saison, es ist noch Platz in den Bergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bocacanosa (10. April 2013)

26.5°C sind viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu warm...

20° reichen mir...


----------



## LaCarolina (10. April 2013)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> 26.5°C sind viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel zu warm...
> 
> 20° reichen mir...




Na ja, bald haben wir 40 Grad, das ist dann wirklich warm und heisst, Rad stehen lassen, oder Nachttour


----------



## beuze1 (11. April 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> @beuze
> *Hat die Kamera doch noch Bilder ausgespuckt *



*Ich bin ja so weit in mir gefestigt , dass ich ganz ruhig und sachlich nach neuerlichem ungewolltem Start des Selbstzerstörungsmechanismus meiner Kamera  zuerst die Speicherkarte & Akku gesichert habe, bevor ich in einem Anfall von Tobsucht die Kamera an den nächsten Felsen gefeuert habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*






.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. April 2013)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. April 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ...ich in einem Anfall von Tobsucht...


 
Zitat: Wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen! 
Außerdem habt Ihr bikende Zunft doch den wenigsten Grund!
Bei uns schaut es gerade so aus....will sagen es regnet! 




Aber in 3 Tagen kommt der Sommer von LaCarolina endlich auch hier an... 
Also alles.....wird gut....


----------



## Sirrah73 (11. April 2013)

Regen ist gut ... der Garten ist Fur*trocken. Aber diesmal ist das Wetter genau richtig im Timing: Werktags Regen, Wochenende Sonne.


----------



## cytrax (12. April 2013)

300Km mit einer Shimano HG-50 Kasette auf einer Hope pro 2 Nabe  Keine gute Idee ne Kasette mit nem Stahlspider auf nem Alu Freilauf 

Naja, mal guggen obs mit der Sram PG-990 besser wird.


----------



## manurie (12. April 2013)

Ich hab die PG-980 mit Aluspider, so 250km müsste ich auch damit schon gemacht haben und wenn das Wetter heute Nachmittag gut ist, dann sind abends auch 300km drauf und am Montagabend ca. 400km.  Hab am Montag frei und warte sehnsüchtig auf die versprochenen ü20°C am Sonntag und Montag.  Endlich kurzärmlig.  Heute werde ich endlich mit kurzen Hosen und ohne Überschuhe fahren.


----------



## barbarissima (14. April 2013)

*Endlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wärme....Sonne.....Spaß*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (14. April 2013)




----------



## Silvermoon (14. April 2013)

....und kurze-Hosen-Saison!!!


----------



## andi_tool (14. April 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ....und kurze-Hosen-Saison!!!


----------



## kubitix (14. April 2013)

Endlich

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7laGlIGyxxU"]STS - Da kummt die Sunn LIVE 2007 - YouTube[/nomedia]

macht´s auch zuhause wieder Spaß.


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2013)

Jepp Sonne

Vor der Überfahrt




Aufstieg




Oben




Fast zu Hause


----------



## manurie (14. April 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ....und kurze-Hosen-Saison!!!


Die Kurzen hatte ich schon am Freitag an und bin damit in einen kräftigen Graupelgewitterschauer gekommen, echt grenzwertig, habs gerade so überlebt. Gestern und heute auch kurz an den Beinen.  Beine sind noch fast weiss und die Markierungen des grosses Kettenblattes vom Einschlag an der Wade sind noch deutlich zu sehen. Ne Tätowierung hätte das nicht besser hinbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (14. April 2013)

Ist das 1. Bild nicht der Hafen von Zürich?


----------



## mzaskar (14. April 2013)

Thalwil


----------



## akisu (15. April 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Endlich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bild vom letzten herbst?


----------



## mzaskar (15. April 2013)

Kann nicht sein, dann wären die Beine brauner


----------



## Deleted35614 (15. April 2013)

Was blendet denn hier so!!!


----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> bild vom letzten herbst?


Mensch Akisu  Da hatte ich doch noch gar keine blaue Hose


----------



## Deleted 174217 (15. April 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mensch Akisu  Da hatte ich doch noch gar keine blaue Hose


 
Zeugen?


----------



## akisu (15. April 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Mensch Akisu  Da hatte ich doch noch gar keine blaue Hose


das sagst du jetzt nur so. dieser blauton... die ist bestimmt 10 jahre alt!

ich fand die graue schöner 
(außerdem passt blau zu keinem deiner räder)


----------



## Asko (15. April 2013)

Ich mag meinen Bärlauchtrail am Hausberg, da riechts sooo gut jetzt im Frühling 
Der Selbstauslöser is leider ne Idee zu früh los, aber was solls
Schön das hier jetz wieder richtig Leben reinkommt


----------



## buschhase (15. April 2013)

Ja, echt schade. Das Bild hätte richtig gut werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (15. April 2013)

Jetzt hast du uns den Mund wässrig gemacht 

 Da musste noch mal ran


----------



## Asko (15. April 2013)

Ich versuch mein bestes beim nächsten mal.
Muss aber erst mit Herrn Salamander reden ob er mich nochmal vorbeilässt


----------



## Eisengeier (15. April 2013)

Der ist aber fett, da schleift der Bauch ja am Boden.

Als ich gerade mein Bike saubermachte, kam mir der Gedanke dass es übertrieben sein könnte, dass ich mir von Swizöl ein Spezialwachs für Mattlacke für den Rahmen gekauft habe. Ich meine, wer wachst schon sein MTB? Ausser mir? Gibt's noch so Pflege-Verrückte?



Nichtsdestotrotz ist der "Nichtglanz" überwältigend, das Wachs ist der Hammer.


----------



## akisu (15. April 2013)

schöne grüße an herrn salamander


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2013)

Ich finde das Bild mit nur dem Vorderreifen hat eine goile Dynamik


----------



## mzaskar (16. April 2013)

cool Lurchi  oder wie heisst der noch der Salamander von den Salamander Schuhen  

Aber der hat ein dicken Bauch


----------



## LaCarolina (16. April 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Ich versuch mein bestes beim nächsten mal.
> Muss aber erst mit Herrn Salamander reden ob er mich nochmal vorbeilässt




Das ist ja mal ein fettes Viech, ich möcht lieber nicht wissen, was der gerade gefressen hat 

Super-Foto, Kompliment!


----------



## barbarissima (16. April 2013)

Eisengeier schrieb:


> Der ist aber fett, da schleift der Bauch ja am Boden.
> 
> Als ich gerade mein Bike saubermachte, kam mir der Gedanke dass es übertrieben sein könnte, dass ich mir von Swizöl ein Spezialwachs für Mattlacke für den Rahmen gekauft habe. Ich meine, wer wachst schon sein MTB? Ausser mir? Gibt's noch so Pflege-Verrückte?
> 
> ...


Spezialwachs für Mattlacke? Geht das auch für eloxierte Rahmen? Ich habe ein Pflegespray von Motorex. Das ist eigentlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## LittleBoomer (16. April 2013)

ich glaube Barbara wachst Ihre Beine....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (17. April 2013)

Ich benutz Silikonspray aufm Elox Rahmen


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ich glaube Barbara wachst Ihre Beine....



Mit Spezialwachs von Swizöl


----------



## barbarissima (17. April 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ich glaube Barbara wachst Ihre Beine....


 


mzaskar schrieb:


> Mit Spezialwachs von Swizöl


 
Das gehört jetzt wieder in die Rubrik "Frauen und ihre Geheimnisse" genau wie die Sache mit dem Rucksack


----------



## mzaskar (17. April 2013)

Ach komm, plauder doch mal aus dem Nähkästchen und gib uns Männer mal gute Tips


----------



## Cortina (18. April 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ....und kurze-Hosen-Saison!!!




...genau pünktlich zum WE die kurze Regenhose rausholen...   :-O

Wer am Lago ist, same place as usual ;-)


----------



## mzaskar (19. April 2013)

Der Regen wird wärmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (20. April 2013)

Guido, lass es krachen am Gardasee und grüß mir die Ponale und den Monte Stive und die Malga Zanga und ...

Wir sind nächste Woche in Elba. Pünktlich vor Elba hab ich jetzt aber noch ne fiese Erkältung . Aber besser jetzt als auf Elba. Bitte drückt alle die Daumen, dass ich Tina nicht anstecke oder schon angesteckt habe.


----------



## Cortina (23. April 2013)

Wie siehts aus Jörg? Erkältung abgezogen? Ich drücke Dir die Daumen


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. April 2013)

Ne :-( leider nicht ... aber bis Samstag ist ja noch was hin. Mein lieber Ars**lo**kollege von dem ich die Sche***e habe, hat noch 3 andere mitgerissen . Sein Kommentar "Och, die Erkältung kann man doch locker im Büro aussitzen."  Was soll so eine Einstellung . Hat halt keine Hobbies ...tja, Schade für ihn ... ich sitz 2 Ebenen über ihm. Wird ein hartes Jahr für ihn .


----------



## OIRAM (23. April 2013)

*Ooooch Jörg, drück Dir die Daumen, das Du die Erkältung passend los wirst.

Und den Kollegen würd ich mal zum Biken einladen... der soll anschl. so lang Krämpfe in den Beinen haben, wie Du die Seuche von Ihm hast.

*


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. April 2013)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. April 2013)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Ooooch Jörg, drück Dir die Daumen, das Du die Erkältung passend los wirst.....


 
 Leg Dich schön in die 


und dann ab ins Wochenende & auf die Reise - gesund natürlich....


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. April 2013)

Das Daumendrücken von euch hat was gebracht. Ich bin mehr oder minder wieder auf dem Damm, Tina hat es nicht erwischt. 

Na, ich seh mal zu, dass ich ein paar Fotos zusammenbekomme. Tina und ich freuen uns auch schon echt auf den Urlaub .

Bis denne.


----------



## sepalot (26. April 2013)

TOPP  Guten Urlaub und topp Trails!


----------



## mzaskar (26. April 2013)

Viel Spass


----------



## Boshard (27. April 2013)

Moin Leute 

Sagt mal wie kann ich das Problem abstellen 
beim meinem Cube Fritzz Pro 2012 verkeit sich gelegendlich  
mal die kette zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe.

Schaut den aus wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (28. April 2013)

Umwerfer richtig einstellen und wenn das nichts hilft dann gibt es noch so was.


----------



## mzaskar (28. April 2013)

Eventuell braucht es auch mal ein neues kleines Kettenblatt


----------



## Boshard (28. April 2013)

Moin 

Werde mal sehen ob es mit dem umwerfer zusammen hängt.
und mir mal die Kettenblätter ansehen.

Aber das Problem hab ich vom 1 Tag an 
und der Händer hat es auch schon mal versucht.

Spiel schon bissen länger mit dem Gedanken die Kurbel zutauschen.
Passt da jede normale rein?
Frage so blöd weil auf der Linken seite zwischen Tretlaager und 
Kurbelarm viele PVC-Spacer sind ca.1cm .


----------



## Dämon__ (28. April 2013)

ist evtl. zu viel, mach doch mal einen raus und teste dann.


----------



## OIRAM (28. April 2013)

Wenn es von Anfang an so ist, würd ich mal auf ein anders Kettenöl umsteigen.
Ich benutze "F100".


----------



## xerto (28. April 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Werde mal sehen ob es mit dem umwerfer zusammen hängt.
> und mir mal die Kettenblätter ansehen.



ich habe das problem folgendermaßen gelöst.

2 er Kurbel von SLX mit bashgurd
guide 1.0 kettenführung

die läuft super bei einer 2er kurbel

ich hatte ähnlich wie du, ständig kettenklemmer. inzwischen nicht mehr. ob nur eine Guide reicht, kannst du ja ausprobieren und die kurbel zurück schicken. dann hättest du für rund 15 euro eine lösung.


----------



## Boshard (28. April 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> ich habe das problem folgendermaßen gelöst.
> 
> 2 er Kurbel von SLX mit bashgurd
> guide 1.0 kettenführung
> ...



Welches Fritzz hast du Modelljahr?
und ist ein unterschid bei der Kurbel ob mit oder ohne Bash?


----------



## Dämon__ (28. April 2013)

Wenn alles richtig eingestellt alles richtig verbaut und nichts verschlissen ist sollte die Kette auf den Kettenblättern bleiben sogar bei extremen Kettenschlägen! Bei meinen vier Bikes sind keine Hilfsmittel verbaut und dort fällt auch nichts daneben. Und glaub mir ich lass es auch mal krachen.
Also bevor du Geld in irgend welche Teile steckst schau erst mal nach.


----------



## Boshard (28. April 2013)

Hab mal geschaut 
Würde sagen verschlissen ist nix.
und der Umwerfer ist auch Richtig eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (28. April 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Welches Fritzz hast du Modelljahr?
> und ist ein unterschid bei der Kurbel ob mit oder ohne Bash?



ich habe ein stereo von 2009. häufig hatte ich kettenklemmer.

mit der C-guide und der neuen kurbel hörte das auf. 

aber den umwerfer richtig einstellen, kann auch hilfreich sein.


----------



## cytrax (28. April 2013)

Die Kette könnte auch ein bisschem mehr Pflege vertragen


----------



## Boshard (29. April 2013)

Kette bekommt Pflege.
Wird regelmäßig durch einen Lappen gezogen 
und dan mit neuem öl geschmiert.
ich nehme das Pedros Syn Lube


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2013)

Gesten hatt ich mich kurzfrisitg in Beuzeland begeben (sorry für nicht melden, war wirklich sehr kurzfristig) in der Hoffnung Beuze zu finden. NAchdem man nicht viel liest machte ich mir Sorgen. Also erstmal habe ich mir die verschiedenen Wasserstellen angeschaut, in der Hoffnung ihn dort zufinden









habe versucht ihn mit frischen Schweizer Keksen zu locken





Habe mich möglichen Schlupflöchern genähert





und mich schliesslich auch auf erhöhten Aussichtspunkte begeben





leider alles ohne Erfolg 

Aber ein schöner Ausflug wars


----------



## beuze1 (29. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> in der Hoffnung Beuze zu finden.
> leider alles ohne Erfolg




*Ja, ohne Voranmeldung,





Geb ich mich,





nicht so einfach zu erkennen.





Du 
warst mir aber ziemlich nahe *

.


----------



## mzaskar (29. April 2013)

Dann wars du das Knacken im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Dann wars du das Knacken im Wald


 
Ich habe da gerade was Anderes gelesen...........
Vieleicht hat er dabei aber auch geknackt...
Schaut klasse aus - die Beuze Gegend! Kann man sicher auch gut zu Fuß.....was erleben.
Mir gefällt es da - zumindest, was ich auf den Fotos gesehen habe.


----------



## barbarissima (29. April 2013)

Der Eistobel erinnert mich an die übelste Radtour meines Lebens


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. April 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Ich habe da gerade was Anderes gelesen...........



Ich auch


----------



## mzaskar (30. April 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Der Eistobel erinnert mich an die übelste Radtour meines Lebens


 
Per Pedes war es sehr angenehm 

Für den Interessierten http://www.eistobel.de/


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. April 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Für den Interessierten http://www.eistobel.de/


----------



## Boshard (2. Mai 2013)

Moin Leute 

Heute hat der Postbote  mir ein Paket fürs Fritzz gebracht.
Drinne war ne Shimano SLX 38/24  175 (FC m675) 
Schau richtig geil aus das Teil 
und laut Waage wiegt alles 847Gramm 

Fehlt noch Kette und Kasette 
hoffe das kommt die tage noch


----------



## sepalot (2. Mai 2013)

"di di di di di di di di di" ... bella Italia - wir kommen  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=POCtQ_nH-6Q (Achtung - enthält Werbung, aber die Melodie is mir spontan dazu eingefallen )

Nach nun doch wieder drei Jahren geht es wieder nach Italien . Ein kleiner Italy-Road-Trip so zu sagen . Von Samstag bis Dienstag Lago di Garda mit ein bisschen Bike-Festival und dann von Dienstag bis Mittwoch in Bozen und dann noch bis Freitag Latsch. Mal sehen, vielleicht wird es noch spontan ein Tag mehr .

Mal sehen, ob man was brauchbares aus Italien mitbringen kann .


----------



## buschhase (2. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß! 
 @Boshard: Wirst deinen Spaß damit haben. Fahre die Kurbel in gleicher Übersetzung und gleicher Länge auch.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Boshard (2. Mai 2013)

buschhase schrieb:


> Viel Spaß!
> @_Boshard_: Wirst deinen Spaß damit haben. Fahre die Kurbel in gleicher Übersetzung und gleicher Länge auch.
> 
> Gruß
> Nico



Dazu giebt es noch ne neue SLX Kasette in 11-36 und Kette


----------



## Cortina (2. Mai 2013)

Sepi, wir sind auch da und erwarten Dich 

Sent from Bike Festival


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (2. Mai 2013)

seh uns schon so gut wie auf dem Weg zu euch


----------



## buschhase (2. Mai 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Dazu giebt es noch ne neue SLX Kasette in 11-36 und Kette



Dann fährst du quasi meinen Antrieb. Wobei ich allerdings das kleine Blatt demoniert habe und nur das 38er fahre. Bin total begeistert von dem Antrieb. Wer braucht da schon XT? 
 @sepalot: Dann möchten wir aber auch wieder eine Bilderflut sehen, wenn wir schon in der "tristen" Heimat versauern müssen 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## sepalot (2. Mai 2013)

läuft  (ihr wisst nicht, was ihr euch mit der ansage antun werdet )


----------



## konastuff (2. Mai 2013)

Ist beim Cube Acid 26" 2013 noch irgendwas im Lieferumfang enthalten wie z.B. Luftpumpe oder Gabelpumpe?
Besten Dank!


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. Mai 2013)

Nein. Noch nicht mal ein Kettenstrebenschutz. ( Krise oder Profitmaximierung )


----------



## Boshard (4. Mai 2013)

Die Post Heute heute die Restlichen Teile gebracht 
Fritzz wiegt den aktuell 15,1Kg


----------



## beuze1 (4. Mai 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> läuft  (ihr wisst nicht, was ihr euch mit der ansage antun werdet )



*Ich Schlag vorsorglich gleich mal ein 





z.b.

Sepi on Tour,
Sepi hat Urlaub
oder 
Riva Bike Festival
vor, damit sich die Ladezeiten in Grenzen halten.
Nicht jeder hat Lust Minutenlang auf den Aufbau der Seiten zu warten um ausführliche Waldberichte mit Bestandsaufnahmen sämtlicher Bäume und Sträucher der Örtlichen Begebenheiten zu bestaunen. 
*

*Mach schon!*

.


----------



## Cortina (4. Mai 2013)

Wir haben Sepi und Sven Lagosthenisiert 


Edit sagt: das Bild war ja fürchterlich und wurde entfernt 

Sorry aber auf dem Blackberry sah das nicht so gross aus


----------



## manurie (4. Mai 2013)

Mein Fuhrpark hat Zuwachs bekommen heute, es ist eine kleine süsse Montagebitch geworden  











Und jetzt das Familienbild 





Die kleine Bitch ist noch nicht erwachsen und bekommt demnächst neue Stiefel in Form eines 29" LRS tubeless.  Also ich wart auf die Speichen um den 26" LRS umspeichen zu können, die 29" Felge kann es auch kaum erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (5. Mai 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wir haben Sepi und Sven Lagosthenisiert



Hm, ich sehe ein viel zu großes, verrauschtes und unscharfes Foto einiger kalorienvernichtender Zeitgenossen.


----------



## barbarissima (5. Mai 2013)

> Lagosthenisiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schätze mal das Tetrapack rechts im Bild war leer und Guido .... egal 
Na jedenfalls freuen wir uns auf eure Bilder und Berichte 



  @_Cortina_: "Guido mach das Bild wieder rein! Sooo schlecht war es ja gar nicht!"


----------



## sepalot (6. Mai 2013)

Der Guido hat doch eigentlich den ganzen Wein daheim vergessen gehabt


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schätze mal das Tetrapack rechts im Bild war leer und Guido .... egal
> Na jedenfalls freuen wir uns auf eure Bilder und Berichte



Trink mal mit bei einen Tetrapack, dann wird das Bild scharf


----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> Der Guido hat doch eigentlich den ganzen Wein daheim vergessen gehabt



Pssssst nicht ganz, stand eine Stunde im Stau


----------



## Deleted 174217 (6. Mai 2013)

Cortina schrieb:


> Pssssst nicht ganz, stand eine Stunde im Stau



 1h Stau = 2 Tetrapack im Auto  = unscharfe Fotos machen....
Aber 1 Pack wurde ja offensichtlich noch gerettet. 
Schön, dass Ihr zusammengefunden & Spaß hattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (6. Mai 2013)

Spaß hatten wir gehabt und zwar mehr als genug.

Bärbel das Foto ist gelöscht, sorry sah aber auf dem BB nach einem Liter RW echt gut aus  schäm 

Sepi hat vielleicht noch Fotos 

Spuri, stand natürlich mit dem Rad im Stau und bin danach nicht mehr gefahren  oder so


----------



## mzaskar (6. Mai 2013)

Während ihr uin der Sonne herum gefläzt habt, war ich nochmal im Winter  





Passhöhe auf 1400 m


----------



## kubitix (6. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Schätze mal das Tetrapack rechts im Bild war *leer*



Nee Bärbel leere Nardi´s gibt es nicht. Wir sitzen quasi an der Quelle.

Nur mal so aus den letzen paar Monaten:














Damit Beuze aber auf dem "Teppich" bleibt nur mal 5 zur Auswahl. Gibt noch ein paar mehr und Guido hat sicher auch welche und Charly und das Wildweibchen und Ago, wie das halt so ist bei Stammtischbrüdern und Schwestern


----------



## barbarissima (6. Mai 2013)

Bin schwer beeindruckt  Fünf Bilder, Fünf Tertapacks, ein Conjäckchen und zwei Flaschen Wasser  Mehr Flüssigkeit braucht keiner über den Tag verteilt


----------



## Deleted 174217 (7. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ..Fünf Bilder, Fünf Tertapacks, ein Conjäckchen und zwei Flaschen Wasser  Mehr Flüssigkeit braucht keiner über den Tag verteilt..



 

@_Guido_ - klar doch - genau so war's.  
@_mzaskar_ -  bitte keine Hassgefühle mehr wecken....


----------



## beuze1 (7. Mai 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Damit Beuze aber auf dem "Teppich" bleibt nur mal 5 zur Auswahl.



*Ihr könnt hier im "Talk" so viel Plastikeimer aufstellen, wie Ihr wollt,
das sehe ich an einem schönem Abend nach zwei-drei Weizen recht locker..*





.


----------



## kubitix (7. Mai 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Ihr könnt hier im "Talk" so viel Plastikeimer aufstellen, wie Ihr wollt,*.



Ich wußte doch das Du wie immer sehr tolerant bist, also ich hätte doch noch ein paar.


----------



## barbarissima (7. Mai 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> ... also ich hätte doch noch ein paar.


Her damit


----------



## kubitix (7. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Her damit



So?


----------



## sepalot (7. Mai 2013)

Also vom Lago weitergezogen nach Bozen 

Lago



Bozen (Ritten)


So viele Bilder mit CUBE hab ich bisher noch nicht. Ob ihr also recht was zu sehen bekommt weis ich noch nicht. Vielleicht mach ich auch paar ausgedehnte Hängematten und Innenstadtportrais zu den Baumbestandsbildern  ... PROST!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (8. Mai 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> Also vom Lago weitergezogen nach Bozen



Sehr schöne Collagen... Gute Idee das mal so zu machen. Gefällt mir.



Silvermoon schrieb:


> ..Denke mal, mein Biketransportproblem werde  ich spätestens am Montag gelöst haben. Wenn alles klappt, gibt´s nen  Innenraumträger. Dann sind die Zeiten mit Bike rumbugsieren, bis es  endlich richtig passt, vorbei....



 Und? Hat alles geklappt?


----------



## barbarissima (8. Mai 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> So?


 Ja, so ungefähr! Jetzt noch die Autos weg, dann sieht man auch was vom Berg


----------



## sepalot (9. Mai 2013)

Seit gestern in Latsch unterwegs. Sehr feine Trails hier:

Gestern mega Rides gehabt erst selbst hoch gekämpft und dann noch auf a schnelle Abfahrt mit der Gondel:


Heute war bei mir die Lowvariante angesagt. Gestern mit dem Ellenbogen versucht den Trail um zu graben  und so heute nur eine leichte, anspruchslose, genüßliche Runde um einen See.


Naja, morgen geht's leider schon wieder Heim :/


----------



## beuze1 (10. Mai 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> Naja, morgen geht's leider schon wieder Heim :/




*Da ist es doch auch schön, vor allem nach 92km & 1200hm die gestern anstanden. War am Schluss selber überrascht, dass wir trocken geblieben sind.*





.​


----------



## GlockeGT (11. Mai 2013)

Feiertag = Biken. 67km, 1800hm.




Die letzten Meter zum Auersberg hinauf,





um diese Aussicht zu genießen.


----------



## jan84 (17. Mai 2013)

3 Ex-Cube-Fahrer (einer hinter der Kamera ). Wieder in der Auswahl des FdT gelandet. 





grüße,
Jan


----------



## Hmmwv (17. Mai 2013)

1. Zillentour 2013:

Guten Morgen, vor einigen Tagen haben wir die erste Zillentour zu Zweit gestartet.

Nachdem der Wasserstand der Donau aktuell recht hoch ist haben wir es riskiert an den oberen Einlauf zu fahren um auf die Donau raus zu kommen.

D.h. beim Seiteneinlauf gabs die erste Verschnaufpause:





Von da aus weitergerudert/-schoben gabs einen Uferwechsel um aus der Strömung raus zu kommen:





Paar Kilometer weiter stromaufwärts folgen dann 2 Brücken mit Schotterbänken davor die umfahren werden müssen.

Dabei wurden wir von einem Wiener Paar entdeckt und folglich den restlichen Weg auch durchgehend beobachtet was wir tun.
Aufgrund der Engstelle unter der Brücke steigt hier die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und die Durchfahrt wird zu einer Herausforderung:





Mein Kollege brauchte 4 Anläufe um durch zu kommen bei da zweiten Brücke:





Beim Einlauf angekommen stellte sich heraus das wir am Wasser nicht auf den Strom raus fahren können, ohne Motor war die Strömung und der Höhenunterschied unüberwindbar:





An der Stelle bin ich letztes Jahr trockenen Fußes mit dem MTB quer durch gefahren. 



 



Zu unserem Glück kamen die beiden Beobachter näher und halfen uns die beiden Zillen an Land auf die Donau raus zu ziehen bzw. zu tragen.

Draußen hieß es dann zu verschnaufen und ein paar Schubverbände abzuwarten.









War ein wunderschöner Tag und die natürliche Bräunung hat auch super funktioniert. 





Abfahrt stromabwärts:





Anlandetraining und kurzer Zwischenstopp:





Wir waren ca. 4 Stunden unterwegs an dem Nachmittag und sind kurz vor Sonnenuntergang zurück gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (22. Mai 2013)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> ....1. Zillentour 2013:..........
> War ein wunderschöner Tag und die natürliche Bräunung hat auch super funktioniert.....


 
 Sehr schöne Bilder - inzwischen mag man die Bude nicht mal verlassen, geschweige denn raussehen. 
Themawechsel:
http://home.1und1.de/themen/freizeit/sport/98ae3la-263-km-h-fahrrad

Ich möchte nur zu gerne wissen - wer der 269 km/h Biker ist....
Beuze? oder doch Joerg oder Guido? Wer weiss.


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Mai 2013)

Also, ich war's nicht. Mein Stereo regelt bei 235 ab und Guidos Plastikbomber wäre bei der Geschwindigkeit geschmolzen. Muss also Beuzes Flitzer gewesen sein. Hab mich schon immer gefragt, was das für eine Spezialgoldlegierung an seinem Rad ist. Scheint ein Hochgeschwindigkeitslack zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (22. Mai 2013)

oder ein paar Teller Kohlsuppe waren hier im Spiel


----------



## LittleBoomer (22. Mai 2013)

Ich verrate Euch jetzt zwei von Beuzes Geheimnissen:
1. Er war tatsächlich der Fahrer
2. Die Fotos seiner Touren sind nicht von ihm, sondern er fotografiert Wallpapers und postet sie dann hier.

Der Beweis:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10613439&postcount=72

grinsende Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2013)

Zum Thema Sommer ..... Saas Fee meldet 180 - 200 cm .... achtung ..... jetzt kommst .... Neuschnee  

Ich hoffe mal am Berg und nicht im Ort  sonst hole iuch wirklich wieder die Skis aus dem Keller


----------



## mzaskar (22. Mai 2013)

Naja, diese sind vom Samstag 









finisher Bild


----------



## tora (22. Mai 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Zum Thema Sommer ..... Saas Fee meldet 180 - 200 cm .... achtung ..... jetzt kommst .... Neuschnee
> 
> Ich hoffe mal am Berg und nicht im Ort  sonst hole iuch wirklich wieder die Skis aus dem Keller



Das ist doch echt krank, oder?
Hier im Norden (Hamburg) könnte das der dritte, miese Sommer am Stück werden.

Ich hoffe ja noch...

Dann könnte ich endlich über zu viel Hitze meckern 

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## manurie (23. Mai 2013)

Was meckert ihr immer übers Wetter in DE, ich hab seit Samstag jeden Tag ne Tour gemacht, nur heute war Pause, vom Wetter her wäre ne Tour auch heute möglich gewesen.  Je schlechter das Wetter, umso besser ist es aufm Trail.  Weil menschenleer und bei ca. 5 - 15 Grad kann man volle Pulle heizen, ohne wie ne Sau zu schwitzen. 

Hab gestern bei sporadisch einsetzenden Nieselregen ne schöne Tour an der Wupper nebst seiner Talsperren gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (23. Mai 2013)

tora schrieb:


> Hier im Norden (Hamburg) könnte das der dritte, miese Sommer am Stück werden.


Ich war die Woche vor Pfingsten in Grömitz an der Ostsee beruflich, da war doch das beste Wetter was man sich vorstellen konnte, bin jeweils Di, Mi und Do nach Feierabend dort gefahren. Sonnenschein ohne Ende.


----------



## tora (24. Mai 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich war die Woche vor Pfingsten in Grömitz an der Ostsee beruflich, da war doch das beste Wetter was man sich vorstellen konnte, bin jeweils Di, Mi und Do nach Feierabend dort gefahren. Sonnenschein ohne Ende.



Naja, ich würde zumindest irgendwann gerne mal die Heizung abstellen 
Ansonsten sind wir Kummer ja gewohnt. So nass muß es aber auch nicht sein.

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## manurie (25. Mai 2013)

Die Nässe zaubert anständig Patina aufs Unterrohr  -->





Nach der feinen Schlammtour gestern, wir waren zu dritt unterwegs, mit vielen Trails und Bergen(40km/1000hm), heute mal allein und gemütlich 30km an der Wupper entlang. Zwischen Beyenburg und Dahlerau ist das Bild entstanden.





Ok, es hat viel geregnet im Monat Mai, aber von 25 möglichen Tagen habe ich 17 Touren gemacht, die meisten Touren nach Feierabend und ich habe diesen Monat so ca. 230h gearbeitet. Den Wert vom April mit 18 Touren sollte ich im Mai locker übertreffen.


----------



## marco_m (26. Mai 2013)

Lieber Frühling,
JEDE Ausfahrt endet momentan mindestens so, muss denn das wirklich sein?
Ich vermisse die staubigen Trails ...


----------



## jan84 (28. Mai 2013)

Cube auf Abwegen


----------



## Asko (28. Mai 2013)

Autsch.

Sieht nach Samerberg aus?!

War heute auch da, und nachmittags nochmal am Hausberg.
So matschig hab ich die Trails schon ne zeitlang nichtmehr gesehn, macht nicht wirklich Spaß


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2013)

Uihuihuih  Das hat bestimmt weh getan


----------



## barbarissima (28. Mai 2013)

*Von mir gibt es auch mal wieder Bilder und zwar aus Bad Urach  Das ist eine richtig gute Ecke zum Biken *

*Einmal von der Albkante*




*Und einmal vom Höllenloch. Fragt nicht, was in dem Loch ist. Ich hatte noch kurz die Idee, mal kurz runter zu steigen und nachzuschauen, dachte mir aber, dass ihr mich dann bestimmt für total neugierig haltet und mich entschieden, nicht nachzuschauen *


----------



## Vincy (28. Mai 2013)

Gib zu, du hattest da Schiss. 
Heisst es da Höllenloch oder ist es ein Höhlenloch?


----------



## .eXos (29. Mai 2013)

Morgen  Kurze Zwischenfrage... Welchen Steuerrohr-ø hat das Cube Stereo Pro mit Rock Shox Revelation von 2012. 1.5 oder 1 1/8? Danke, grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Gib zu, du hattest da Schiss.
> Heisst es da Höllenloch oder ist es ein Höhlenloch?


Höllenloch


----------



## Asko (29. Mai 2013)

.eXos schrieb:


> Morgen  Kurze Zwischenfrage... Welchen Steuerrohr-ø hat das Cube Stereo Pro mit Rock Shox Revelation von 2012. 1.5 oder 1 1/8? Danke, grüße



Laut dem Steuersatz (FSA Orbit Z 1.5R) der verbaut ist ein 1.5 Steuerrohr und eine 1 1/8er Gabel.
Könnte aber auch sein das unten eine andere Lagerschale drin sitzt und doch eine Tapered Gabel verbaut ist, das sieht man aber von unten 



Hab auchnoch n Bild vom Wochenende, auch wenns sicher keiner sehn mag


----------



## barbarissima (29. Mai 2013)

*Och nee, passt schon, das Bild hat irgendwie was Vertrautes *


----------



## Vincy (29. Mai 2013)

Asko schrieb:


> Laut dem Steuersatz (FSA Orbit Z 1.5R) der verbaut ist ein 1.5 Steuerrohr und eine 1 1/8er Gabel.
> Könnte aber auch sein das unten eine andere Lagerschale drin sitzt und doch eine Tapered Gabel verbaut ist, das sieht man aber von unten


 


.eXos schrieb:


> Welchen Steuerrohr-ø hat das Cube Stereo Pro mit Rock Shox Revelation von 2012. 1.5 oder 1 1/8?


 

Ist ein 1.5" Steuersatz ZS49/28,6 und ZS49/30, reduziert für 1 1/8" Gabelschaft.
http://www.canecreek.com/tech-center/headsets/shis
http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/headsets/PDFs/canecreek-shis-poster.pdf


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Mai 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Höllenloch





barbarissima schrieb:


> Och nee, passt schon, das Bild hat irgendwie was Vertrautes



 Wie - und die Hölle nicht? 
Du kennst meinen Chef nicht.......sonst wäre Dir das "Höllenloch" auch vertraut.


----------



## .eXos (31. Mai 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Ist ein 1.5" Steuersatz ZS49/28,6 und ZS49/30, reduziert für 1 1/8" Gabelschaft.
> http://www.canecreek.com/tech-center/headsets/shis
> http://www.canecreek.com/resources/products/headsets/PDFs/canecreek-shis-poster.pdf



Danke Leute


----------



## .eXos (31. Mai 2013)

Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung, was man noch für den Stereo HPA Rahmen Gr. L gut erhalten, von 2012 in grau mit Fox RP23 bekommt? Oder hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. Juni 2013)

*Bei uns ist Top Wetter! 




*


----------



## barbarissima (1. Juni 2013)

*Saugute Idee 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (1. Juni 2013)




----------



## Ostwandlager (2. Juni 2013)

*Oh je....




*


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Juni 2013)

....


----------



## Scholty (2. Juni 2013)

Bilder vom 17.05 vom Silberberg/ Bodenmais






















Ja und die sind nun vom 28.05 auf dem Weg zum Aber,


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Juni 2013)

Scholty schrieb:


> Ja und die sind nun vom 28.05 auf dem Weg zum Aber,


 
  Was für ein Frühjahr...... 

Und selbst der Vorschlag von Ostwandlager bezüglich Kleiderordnung (Foto 1) ist kaum umzusetzen - 
heute wieder schlappe 12 °C hier - und es schifft....wird wohl dann eher zu Bild 2 tendieren...


----------



## manurie (2. Juni 2013)

Ich könnte  
Bin ab morgen jobmässig in Österreich/Zillertal/Mayrhofen unterwegs bis voraussichtlich Donnerstag früh und oben in 2000 Meter auf dem Penkenjoch schneit es aktuell.  Na egal, ich fahr da hoch nach Feierabend, entsprechende Touren hab ich schon rausgesucht. Dann wird eben runtergerutscht, meine RubberQueen hilft mir dabei.

Ausserdem hab mich für das Event geschont, bin gestern/heute nur 160km GA1 gefahren mit dem Crossbike, hab extra deswegen heute den CTF in Oberbexbach ausgelassen, war aufm MTB zuletzt am Donnerstag unterwegs im Schlamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manurie (2. Juni 2013)

.eXos schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand ne Ahnung, was man noch für den Stereo HPA Rahmen Gr. L gut erhalten, von 2012 in grau mit Fox RP23 bekommt?


300, wenns gut läuft vielleicht 400


----------



## sepalot (2. Juni 2013)

manurie schrieb:


> Ich könnte
> Bin ab morgen jobmässig in Österreich/Zillertal/Mayrhofen unterwegs bis voraussichtlich Donnerstag früh und oben in 2000 Meter auf dem Penkenjoch schneit es aktuell.  Na egal, ich fahr da hoch nach Feierabend, entsprechende Touren hab ich schon rausgesucht. Dann wird eben runtergerutscht, meine RubberQueen hilft mir dabei.
> 
> Ausserdem hab mich für das Event geschont, bin gestern/heute nur 160km GA1 gefahren mit dem Crossbike, hab extra deswegen heute den CTF in Oberbexbach ausgelassen, war aufm MTB zuletzt am Donnerstag unterwegs im Schlamm.


 
falls du überhaupt hinkommst  http://oe3.orf.at/verkehr/stories/554861/


----------



## manurie (2. Juni 2013)

Fahren erst morgen los, bis München werden wir schon noch kommen.  Und bestimmt auch weiter. Und ich freue mich auf Überraschungen.


----------



## cytrax (2. Juni 2013)

Bei uns an der Donau Staustufe  Mal abwarten wann der Peak aus Ulm kommt...


----------



## manurie (3. Juni 2013)

Hab mal grad Nachrichten gesehen, sieht ja echt übel aus im Süden, hoffentlich richtet das Hochwasser keine grossen Schäden an. Nach Rosenheim muss ich auch noch, da sieht es ja richtig schlimm aus.

Die Saar führt zwar auch Hochwasser, aber ist der normale Rahmen, wenn es mal heftiger geregnet hat. Ich war da gestern über 100km unterwegs.


----------



## OIRAM (3. Juni 2013)

*Hab meinem Stereo mal n paar neue Alu - Verbinder gegönnt.









Wünsche den Ost- und Süddeutschlandbewohnern einen glimpflichen Hochwasserausgang.

*


----------



## Lateiner (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen bei uns im (eigentlich) schönen Kitzingen ist auch Hochwasser zwar nicht so extrem und im Vergleich zum letzten ist dass auch "Pille-Palle" hier mal ein Paar Bilder:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









edit:Uups das mit dem Text ist verrutscht  ích habe es leider nicht geschafft nocht etwas zu den Bildern zu schreiben


----------



## Ostwandlager (3. Juni 2013)

*ja das ist doch gleich gar nix!!!!

so sieht die A8 bei Rosenheim aus 





und so der Hintersee...




*


----------



## Asko (3. Juni 2013)

Ist wirklich nicht so schön hier grad 

Zum Glück bin ich und alle Verwandten/Freunde verschont geblieben.

War von Donnerstag bis gestern Nachmittag in Tschechien.
Wenn man dann wiederkommt und grade um einen rum alles übergeht ist das schon ein komisches Gefühl.

Ich hoffe mal der Fatz hats auch gut überstanden?!


----------



## Lateiner (3. Juni 2013)

Hi 
Bei uns wärs aber schon viiieeeelll schlimmer !Da lag dann so ein kleineres Kreuzfahrtschiff auf der Straße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (3. Juni 2013)

*Mir war ein Denkmal versprochen worden, dass die Nazis damals auf den Berg bei Auendorf gebaut haben, anlässlich der Gründung der NSDAP Ortsgruppe Auendorf. Dieses wurde dann nur nicht, wie sonst üblich, von den Alliierten weggesprengt, weil irgendjemand die Gedenktafel vom Denkmal entfernt, die seitdem verschollen ist, oder unter irgendeinem Auendorfer Kleiderschrank liegt  Ich habe mir eine bombastische Statue vorgestellt und mich durch die Wassermassen auf den Weg zum Berg gemacht....... und war dann doch etwas erstaunt *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
* Zur Gründung ihrer Ortsgruppe hatten sie ein Steinmandli aufgetürmt  *


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *.*
> *.*
> * Zur Gründung ihrer Ortsgruppe hatten sie ein Steinmandli aufgetürmt  *



Du hättest eigentlich wissen können, dass diese Typen nur Sch...produzieren und noch nie was vernünftiges dabei herausgekommen ist. Wahrscheinlich haben Sie nur Herrn H. Hirn nachgebildet.


----------



## Hmmwv (4. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## beuze1 (4. Juni 2013)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> 3000 Sandsäcke auf Vorrat


----------



## akisu (5. Juni 2013)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr an wasser auszusetzen habt. ich fand das sah letzte woche so hübsch aus:


----------



## manurie (7. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ne super Woche gehabt, mit Arbeit(Job) und viel Erholungswert nach Feierabend in besagten Katastrophengebiet, war von Montag bis Donnerstag früh in Mayrhofen/Zillertal und danach bis heute früh in Rosenheim.

So schön sah der Inn bei Rosenheim gestern aus, hab nur nur ne kleine Runde aufm Deichdamm gedreht.





Und in Mayrhofen hab ich einen Minialpencross hinbekommen, nach Feierabend blieb nicht mehr Zeit, zumindest habe ich am Mittwoch von 600 auf 1950 Meter biken können und auch runter.

Die Alm auf 900hm





Am Aufstieg Wasser fassen





Unterwegs am Hotel Gletscherblick mit natürlich Blick auf den Gletscher.





Das letztemal Wasser fassen auf 1700hm





Noch ein Blick nach links, wo die Reise hingehen soll





Oben angelangt auf 1950hm





Blick auf die Umgebung von da aus










Schade ich wäre noch gerne weiter gefahren, war zeitlich zu knapp, der Sonnenuntergang drohte schon, tja ist halt Job und kein Urlaub, bin erst gegen 15 Uhr los, war trotzdem wunderschön.


----------



## beuze1 (10. Juni 2013)

*Hoffentlich ist bald wieder Winter, denn ich hab so langsam genug
vom Sommer und aufgeweichten Trails





Und Drecklachen





Da fahr ich doch lieber bei Eis und Schnee





Der Schnee-Eule wäre es sicher auch egal





Und ich müsste mich nicht bei jeder Tour mindestens einmal unters Dach flüchten.




*
.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Juni 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist bald wieder Winter, denn ich hab so langsam genug vom Sommer............



 Das sogar Beuze sich mal über das Wetter beschwert ....  
Wer hätte das gedacht!
Aber bei den beigefügten Eindrücken auch nicht verwunderlich - wenn ich auch sagen muss, ich hoffe ja noch auf einen "vernünftigen" Sommer. 
Winter muss auch noch nicht  Bestell der Schnee-Eule dennoch liebe Grüße!


----------



## barbarissima (12. Juni 2013)

*Die Eule ist soooo schön  Die zählt aber nicht zu deinem Zoo, oder *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (13. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Die Eule ist soooo schön  Die zählt aber nicht zu deinem Zoo,
> *



*Ja ein wunderbares Tier, aber nicht meines. 
Mein Freund, der auf den spuren von James Bond wandelt, würde dafür sterben so eine Schnee-Eule in freier Wildbahn zu sehen.*

.


----------



## beuze1 (13. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Mir war ein Denkmal versprochen worden, *



*Ich wars aber diesmal nicht...*





.


----------



## barbarissima (13. Juni 2013)

*Na ich weiß nicht **

** Du stehst da schon so verdächtig **

** Und dann noch der große Rucksack.......... 

*
*Überführt 

*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Na ich weiß nicht....Du stehst da schon so verdächtig ....Und dann noch der große Rucksack.......... Überführt



 Einspruch! 

Nur weil Faharradfreund Beuze einen großen Rucksack bei sich hat - 
wird er hier also von Frau Rechtsverdreherin mal eben vorverurteilt! 
Dabei hat Herr B. sich gemeinhin sogar hier als bildtechnischer Rechtshüter 
einen Namen gemacht hat!  Ich beantrage daher umgehend einen Freispruch! 

Beweisaufnahme - ach ja. 
Gut, also es dürfte noch in den Köpfen der Anwesenden haften geblieben sein, 
dass Herrn B. ein "unglückliches Händchen" bei kleinen Kompaktkameras angeboren zu sein scheint! 
Aber die Cube- Gemeinde verlangt weiterhin unerbittlich fotografische Berichterstattung! 

Daher hat mein Mandant nichts weiter bei gehabt als:
http://www.pixelprinzen.de/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/vertex_200_aw.jpg

Die Geschworenen ziehen sich nun erneut zur Urteilsfindung zurück...


----------



## buschhase (15. Juni 2013)

Die Eule ist echt krass. Wie nah warstn an der dran?

Ich hab endlich mal gestern Nacht ein wenig Ruhe gefunden um Altmaterial aus der Schweiz ausm letzten Jahr zu bearbeiten. 
Achtung! Helmhalterung war leider morgens zu Hause liegen geblieben und somit gabs nurnoch den Brustgurt als Alternative. Was das kombiniert mit einem steinigen Naturtrail bedeutet, kann sich jeder denken. Aber sonst ist der Trail erste Sahne. Hab den Film extra in 3 Teile geteilt, damit das Wackeln nicht in einem großen Schwall kommt.

Also wer jetzt noch nicht voll abgeschreckt ist:
Teil 1:

Teil 2:

Teil 3:

Gruß
Nico

PS: Falls jmd mal in der Ecke seien sollte, der isn Muss! Allerdings nur unter der Woche nachmittags fahrbar.


----------



## rocky_rm7 (16. Juni 2013)

hallo

hätte da mal eine frage zum cube hanz pro 2012 und zwar kann mir jemand die tretlagerhöhe sagen? denn ich finde keine angaben darüber selbst auf der cube homepage nicht. auf der geo beschreibung ist die höhe leider auch nicht drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (16. Juni 2013)

@ buschhase

Welche Cam hast du genommen?
und wie angebracht


----------



## buschhase (17. Juni 2013)

Ne GoPro HD2 wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Befestigt ist die mit dem Brustgurt von GoPro. Der ist leider relativ elastisch und daher eigtl. nicht sonderlich für ruppige Geschichten geeignet. Aber wenn die Helmhalterung zu Haus liegt, muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen 

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Boshard (17. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.

Hab ne GoPro Hero 3 auch mit Brusthalterung.
Hab bei mir noch nie so doll gewacket 

Kommt aber wohl auch drauf an wie man die anbaut.


----------



## buschhase (17. Juni 2013)

Eventuell hatt ich den Gurt auch ein wenig zu locker. Aber die Steinchen, die da rumliegen, schütteln einen gut durch. Kommt auf Videos meist nie wirklich rüber, was für Kiesel da rumliegen.

HD3 ist die aktuelle, neue?


----------



## rocky_rm7 (17. Juni 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen welche tretlagerhöhe das cube hanzz pro 2012 hat?


----------



## buschhase (17. Juni 2013)

Am einfachsten fragst du direkt im Hanzz Thread nach  Da sitzen die Experten bzw. die, die direkt nachmessen können.


----------



## Boshard (18. Juni 2013)

buschhase schrieb:


> Eventuell hatt ich den Gurt auch ein wenig zu locker. Aber die Steinchen, die da rumliegen, schütteln einen gut durch. Kommt auf Videos meist nie wirklich rüber, was für Kiesel da rumliegen.
> 
> HD3 ist die aktuelle, neue?



Jop Hab die GoPro Hero 3 HD Silver Edition 
Macht gute Bilder und Videos , meist fahr ich mit brustgurt.

nur ein Gutes Programm zum Video bearbeiten wäre gut.


----------



## barbarissima (18. Juni 2013)

*Endlich wieder Berge*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Juni 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Berge


 
 Und sogar Richtige - und nicht so ´ne "Braunen Klecker Haufen"


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Juni 2013)

aus dem Motion:


beuze1 schrieb:


> ..In einer schaurig schönen Vollmondnacht.....
> Habe ich punkt 12 ein paar tote Frösche auf dem alten Friedhof vergraben.....
> Und zur Sicherheit dann noch.....
> Einen Rosenkranz für besser Wetter gebetet....


 
Beuze - ich glaub wir müssen mal reden! http://www.smiliemania.de/
Heute 16:15 Uhr .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (19. Juni 2013)

Hier isses auch so unerträglich warm. Ein Glück is mein Rad beim Händler zur Reparatur, da muss ich bei der hitze nich radeln.


----------



## SpeedyPepe (19. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## cytrax (19. Juni 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Heute 16:15 Uhr .....



Dein Thermometer hätte bei mir heute in der Arbeit nicht gereicht  Hatten beim Entformen an der Maschine 60°C in der Halle wares um die 50°C. 7L Wasser und ein kleiner gemischter Salat  mehr bringt man bei der Hitze nicht rein^^


Aber langsam gewöhnt man sich dran


----------



## xerto (20. Juni 2013)

SpeedyPepe schrieb:


> Konkret geht es ums Cube Hyde Pro (http://www.cube.eu/de/tour/urban-life/hyde-pro/) und um die ideale Rahmengrösse. 178cm etwa bin ich groß, bei um die 88cm Schrittlänge. An sich wollte ich ein 58cm bestellen, aber mir wurde dann davon abgeraten, weil mir 54cm besser taugen solle. Die 58cm gibt es aber im Angebot bzw. ich hätte schon gerne das schwarze 2012er Modell statt dem dunkelgrauen 2013er.



ich bin auch 178 cm groß mit einer beinlänge von 84 cm. ich fahre immer gern ein bißchen gestreckter und nehme immer den größeren rahmen. man kann mit vorbau und versetzung des sattels den ein anderen zentimeter gutmachen. probier es aus und wenn du dich wohl fühlst voila...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (20. Juni 2013)

cytrax schrieb:


> .....7L Wasser und ein kleiner gemischter Salat  mehr bringt man bei der Hitze nicht rein^^Aber langsam gewöhnt man sich dran


 
 Genau! Geht man schwimmen - statt biken - 
oder verbindet es...wenn möglich....Helene-See sei Dank. 
Gut - dass die hier mal Braunkohle abgebaggert haben - müssen wir nicht bis 
zur richtigen Ostsee. Die "kleine Ostsee" 
(ja so wird die Helene auch genannt) reicht.
Meistens....jedenfalls - & man kommt mit dem Bike hin.


----------



## Sirrah73 (20. Juni 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Die "kleine Ostsee"



 Sieht einladend aus.


----------



## Boshard (24. Juni 2013)

Moin Leute 

Ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Will am Cube Fritzz Pro 2012 die Schaltung tauschen.
Schaltwerk , Schalthebel ist klar was ich brauche.
Nur beim umwerfer weiß ich net.

Anbauen Wollte ich Komplett Sram X9.
Original ist der Shimano FD-M660-10 (zugführung unten/ 34,9 klemmung) Verbaut_.
_Welchen X9 brauch ich  binn mir net sicher.
Brauch ich einen Down Swing oder Top Swing?


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2013)

Bitteschönbei dir dürfte das dann Top Swing Down Pull sein.


----------



## Boshard (25. Juni 2013)

Danke für deine Schnelle antwort.
Hab den den mal bei Bike-Components bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juni 2013)

Seit 30 Stunden Dauerregen! 
Hatten wir ja lange nicht und die Flüsse können es gebrauchen...

Der Beschwörer des Beuze-Hochs ist wohl ernster verhindert als angenommen. 
Beuze - sieh zu!


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juni 2013)

- aus dem Motion - als hätte ich es geahnt bei dem Wetter!



beuze1 schrieb:


> ...Ich werde aber weiterhin ein wachsames Auge  auf Euch haben damit hier die Bilder nicht zu kurz kommen....








 Gute Einstellung zum Job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






beuze1 schrieb:


> ...Habe ich jetzt das Ende erreicht....








 Ach was - 5 Wochen - das wird schon wieder....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






beuze1 schrieb:


> ...Der Hund hat sich auch schon versteckt...
> der merkt wohl das wieder lange Wanderungen auf ihn zukommen...








 Der berühmte 7. Sinn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wie auch immer - ich hätte also gute Karten bis zum Treffen annähernd an Deine Kondition anzuknüpfen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber was ein richtiger Beuze ist - der hängt mich wahrscheinlich auch noch einarmig auf einem Damenrad ab! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sieh zu, dass Du bald wieder gut dabei bist - hoffe ehrlich Du bist spätestens zum Treffen wieder 100% ig fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bis dahin viel Spaß beim "Hund suchen" und Gassi gehen. Die nächsten, schönen Fotos sollen Dir die "Wartezeit" verkürzen!


----------



## kubitix (27. Juni 2013)

Moinsen,

das wichtigste zuerst:

Beuze, gute Besserung, fünf Wochen sind doch ein überschaubarer Zeitrahmen und der Sommer ist doch sowieso vorbei. Also Kopf hoch und deine gute Laune nicht verlieren.


SO heute gibt es auf vielfachen Wunsch keine Kirchen, dafür Bikes.

Das Stereo hat endlich eine schwarze Kurbel, heute auf 10fach Dynasys umgebaut.





Das Reaction sieht nach der Spanientour auch wieder normal aus.





Naja und dann liegt hier ja noch der Univega Alpina Rahmen rum der einstmals der Teilespender für das Reaction war.

Gabel, Steuersatz und Lenker besorgt, die Stereogruppe ummontiert und nun ist es mein Stadt/Tourenrad.





Bis jetzt gehen die gegenseitigen Organspender sehr friedlich miteinander um.





Stefan


----------



## barbarissima (27. Juni 2013)

Die schwarze Kurbel macht schon mächtig was her


----------



## xerto (27. Juni 2013)

man könnte ja glauben das der stefan auf schwarze räder steht 





sehen gut aus


----------



## Ghostdog88 (1. Juli 2013)

kurze frage. will mir an mein stereo vorne ne magura mts bauen. bei bike discount gibts ja verschiedene aufnahmen. pm 5" , 6" und 7".
welche brauche ich? 
hab ne 32er fox float aus 2011 dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jole1982 (2. Juli 2013)

Ghostdog88 schrieb:


> kurze frage. will mir an mein stereo vorne ne magura mts bauen. bei bike discount gibts ja verschiedene aufnahmen. pm 5" , 6" und 7".
> welche brauche ich?
> hab ne 32er fox float aus 2011 dran...



Das hängt vom Durchmesser der Scheiben ab...  Was hast du?


----------



## Ghostdog88 (2. Juli 2013)

203 mm


----------



## OIRAM (2. Juli 2013)

*@ Ghostdog88

Die von Dir genannten 5,6 und 7 " beziehen sich auf die Aufnahme an der Gabel.
Magura Gabeln haben meines wissens nach eine 7" PM Aufnahme.
Deine Fox sollte die sonst übliche 6" PM Aufnahme haben.
Nun musst Du nur noch Deine 203mm Bremsscheibengröße bei der Bestellung beachten
und fertig.

@ Stefan

Sieht zu 2/3 wie mein Fuhrpark aus...*


----------



## mzaskar (7. Juli 2013)

Da der RÃ¼cken denkt er muss den harten makieren, ging es heute zu Fuss auf den Berg

Von nun an ging's Bergab 






SchÃ¶ne Gegend











Sehr spannend was da so in den Bergen gebaut wird. Die Maschinenkaverne sind ca. 600m im Berg. Als gelehrnter Bergmann hat es mich ja mÃ¤chtig gejuckt. Leider hat sich der Vorarbeiter nicht erweichen lassen  

http://www.axpo.com/axpo/ch/de/axpo-erleben/linthal-2015.html

Alleine die Gondelfahrt war schon ein ein Erlebnis. Auf 1800m schrÃ¤ger Strecke werden fast 1100 hm Ã¼berwunden ð³. Danach geht es nochmals steile, ausgesetzte und anstrengende 700 hm hoch bis zum Stausee. Leider hatte ich mich in der Zeit verkalkuliert und musste vorher umdrehen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juli 2013)

Für diejenigen die am Cube Forumstreffen teilnehmen wollen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10757690&postcount=97


----------



## cytrax (11. Juli 2013)

Bin dann mal ne Weile auf Malle


----------



## Boshard (15. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute 

Ich hab da son Problem mit meinem Fritzz.
Es Knubbelt beim einfedern.

Tippe das ein Lager vom Hinterbau Platt ist 
Was meint ihr? und wie kann ich das testen?


Und Sind die Lager von der Garantie abgedeckt?


----------



## beuze1 (17. Juli 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Und Sind die Lager von der Garantie abgedeckt?



Eher nein..


----------



## beuze1 (17. Juli 2013)

*Hey,
krank sein ist schon hart. Kaum ist Sommer da, breche ich mir den Arm und musste mich unters Messer legen. Nun sind schon 3 Wochen vergangen und ich kann immer noch nicht biken, aber wenigstens konnte ich den Gips ablegen und die Fäden ziehen lassen. Die Ärzte haben mich in den Fußgänger Modus versetzt *


letzten Dienstag
*Nachdem ich Bobtrail hinterm Sofa gefunden habe,






stand einem kleinen Kranken Spaziergang,





nichts mehr im Wege,





mit eingehängtem Arm und dickem Pflaster wurde der Gipfel erreicht




*
.

letzten Mittwoch
*Da fühlte ich mich sooo schwach,





das ich mich begleiten lassen musste,





denn alleine hätte ich den Weg nicht gefunden.





Am Wochenende musste ich mich echt mal schonen, darum habe ich ganztags eine Fachmesse für Gesundheitsartikel besucht.
*

Frische Luft soll ja helfen
*also gings heute wieder raus.





durch grüne Wiesen





in ein Hochtal





wo ich zum erstenmal mein Ziel sehen konnte





auf zum Grat





und zügig Höhe machen





es zieht sich





aber am Schluss





bin ich am Gipfel





ein Königreich für einen Hefeweizen





nach den Abstieg ein letzter Blick zurück





kurz Frischmachen





Abschütteln





und Heim eine neue Tour planen.*


.


----------



## GlockeGT (18. Juli 2013)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerto (18. Juli 2013)

Tolle Bilder beuze..
da hätte man auch biken können..

sogar mit arm in schlinge immer auf der alm

gute besserung...


----------



## LaCarolina (18. Juli 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder, auch ohne Cube.


----------



## Vincy (18. Juli 2013)

*CUBE - Forget everything you´ve ever heard about Ebikes *

CUBE Hybrid Series official product teaser, NOW ONLINE




*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtk646QSPR8"]CUBE - Forget everything youÂ´ve ever heard about Ebikes - YouTube[/nomedia]*

Stereo mit Hybridantrieb.


----------



## Boshard (18. Juli 2013)

Kann man nicht mal wieder Normale Mountainbikes  bauen? 

  Ohne die Müll Trends 29Zoll oder 650B ?
  Jetzt noch wieder den E-Bike Müll aufwärmen?


Ich will ein Normales MTB mit 26Zoll nix anderes !


----------



## mzaskar (18. Juli 2013)

26" zoll sind out, wie konnte man nur die ganzenJahre damit über Stock und Stein, Berg rauf und runter und überhaupt fahren ..... 

Endlich kommt die Erleuchtung und das Heilmittel


----------



## Hmmwv (18. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> *CUBE - Forget everything you´ve ever heard about Ebikes *
> 
> CUBE Hybrid Series official product teaser, NOW ONLINE
> 
> ...


Bosch Motor mit Akku im Unterrohr?





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtk646QSPR8"]CUBE - Forget everything youÂ´ve ever heard about Ebikes - YouTube[/nomedia]


Ist ein Screenshot aus dem Video.


----------



## buschhase (19. Juli 2013)

Boshard schrieb:


> Ich will ein Normales MTB mit 26Zoll nix anderes !



Dann kauf dir eben keins von den anderen. Was die Leute immer für einen Aufstand machen. Unfassbar.


----------



## JayDee1982 (19. Juli 2013)

Die Hersteller müssen immer etwas neues bringen....
Man muss in dem Konsumenten Wünsche wecken, dier er noch nicht hatte 
Nur dadurch verkauft man die Produkte. 

Ob man es tatsächlich braucht, bleibt ja jedem selbst überlassen.... 
Und was man nicht für gut befindet kauft man eben nicht, es gibt andere, die es gut finden und auch kaufen.


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Beuze,

natürlich ist es blöd verletzt zu sein. 
Aber ich freue mich für Dich, dass Du dennoch in Bewegung bleibst...

Bis die Tage und weiterhin so schöne Touren !!

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (20. Juli 2013)

Urlaub vorbei 
Aber Geburtstag auf Malle feiern war schon ne feine Sache


----------



## OIRAM (20. Juli 2013)

*na dann wünsch ich mal alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag ...
bin übrigens auch schon fast da, wo du hergekommst ...
*


----------



## sepalot (22. Juli 2013)

so langsam bekomm ich den Rückstand schon hin. Halt wenig Zeit zur Zeit und dann auch noch Probs mit dem PC.

Der Sven und einige meiner Bekannten aus dem Chemnitzer Raum starten an dem Wochenende bei der ersten Trailtrophy auf deutschem Boden am neuen Treilcenter am Rabenberg bei Breitenbrunn im Erzgebirge nicht weit von Johangeorgenstadt an der Deutsch-tschechischen Grenze. Kurzes Warten in der Expoarea bis die Ersten aufgerufen werden.




​ 
Erstes Rudel startbereit zur ersten Stage. "Rad and Roll"




​ 




​ 




​ 
Blick übers Erzgebirge, Richtung Schwarzenberg.




​ 
Ab durchs Unterholz




​ 




​ 
Frank im Anmarsch.




​ 
Stefan auch.





Marcel mit seiner Wildsau.





Auch die Mädels kämpfen um jede Sekunde.




​ 
NSA?




​ 
Action







​ 
Verfolgung durch die Drohne in den Wald.




​ 
Agent S auf Kampflinie.




​ 




​ 
Schnapp ihn dir!




​ 
Warten. Männer allein im Wald.




​ 




​ 




​ 
Liteville-Style





Rein in die Kurve




​ 




​ 
Frichte!




​ 
Verfolgung am Trail




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Stur lächeln und winken!




​ 
Allein im Wald auf Stage 6. War aber auch selbst an dem Tag auf den Stages unterwegs. Nur für die letzte Umgezogen und mit dem Auto hin, weil's schnell gehen musste.




​ 
Die NOX-Rider - topp Truppe.




​ 
Die Stages runter, dann wieder rauf.




​ 
Ein Taschenfeuer auf der Terrasse bring uns die Wärme in der Dunkelheit.





​ 
Mehr Bilder: HIER​


----------



## Deleted 174217 (23. Juli 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Hey, krank sein ist schon hart....Nun sind schon 3 Wochen vergangen und ich kann immer noch nicht biken....


 
Aber die Wanderungen sind dennoch ganz lecker anzusehen - 
und erinnern mich auch etwas an die "angenehme Plagerei" in unserer 
2. Urlaubswoche! 

*Um Deine Genesung voranzutreiben habe ich immer wenn es dunkel war...*




*...mein Bestes dafür gegeben..... Ich hoffe es hilft!*




*Am Tage habe ich mich dann mit Wandern solidarisch gezeigt! *
















*Also Beuze - halte hier weiter die Fahne hoch - es geht voran! Weiter schnelle & gute Besserung!*




@cytrax -  nachträglich!
@sepi - wie kannst Du nur den armen Beuze mit solch g***en Bikefotos hier ärgern.....


----------



## beuze1 (23. Juli 2013)

*Sommerloch Bilderfehlersuchspiel:*​*finde die Fehler in den 2 am selben Ort aufgenommenen Bildern.*
Bild1 neulich




Bild2 heute




Ja, ist ganz schön knifflig. 


*Weiterhin hab ich absolutes Bikeverbot von meinen Ärzten und bin gezwungenermaßen zu Fuß unterwegs.
Wärend ich noch überlege , hat Bobtrail schon das erste Bad hinter sich ,





eventuell haben sie mir aber auch eine zu große Wasserratte angedreht 





Egal, wir müssen weiter 





.*


----------



## sepalot (23. Juli 2013)

Leute, die üblichen Verdächtigen die Bilder abliefern werden immer weniger . Beuze hat ja seine Entschuldigung vom Arzt, aber sogar er postet Bilder .
Zum Alleinunterhalter mach ich mich nicht ... dann lassen wir es in Zukunft sein ... sogar bevor man kein Cube mehr fahren würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (23. Juli 2013)

nein Seppi, bitte weitermachen. Nur halt im Cibe in Motion und nicht im Talk (oder wie war das gedacht ?)


----------



## JayDee1982 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich hab gestern ganze 3 Bilder geschafft, dann war der Akku alle..... 
Doof wenn man den Ersatz vergessen hat....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2013)

Na, aber die 3 sind dafür ja mal richtig...



sepalot schrieb:


> Leute, die üblichen Verdächtigen die Bilder abliefern werden immer weniger .....


 
sepi - ich hatte auch schon so einen Hänger .... 
Dennoch - Ride on! & lass es weiter hier rocken....
Entweder der Nachwuchs kommt - oder "schlafende Hunde" werden geweckt! 
Aber keine Storys mehr  - nee, dafür teile ich die Freude am biken nur zu gerne.....und ich bin sicher - es gibt auch 100.000 stille Mitleser...
Also bitte - weiter so! Und Beuze wird auch wieder fit.......


----------



## JayDee1982 (24. Juli 2013)

Dankeschön 
Naja eigentlich gab es ja 4, das erste war aber zu unterbelichtet, da konnte selbst Photoshop nichts mehr ausrichten.
Auf dem Bild wäre genau das zu sehen, was man auf dem ersten Bild sieht.

Schade das es in meiner Gegend kaum jemand gibt der mit dem Bike unterwegs ist, sonst gäbe es von mir auch mehr Bilder.... 
Alleine Bilder machen it eben nicht so lustig und wenn man mal am Fahren ist, dann hab ich nicht immer Lust die Cam auszupacken. Da muss dann schon was gutes zu sehen sein


----------



## xerto (24. Juli 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Schade das es in meiner Gegend kaum jemand gibt der mit dem Bike unterwegs ist, sonst gäbe es von mir auch mehr Bilder....



besorg dir doch das rad







hol den beuze ab
...

und los gehts


----------



## JayDee1982 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich hab doch ein Rad 

Bauze darf ja momentan nicht 
Der hat doch Bikeverbot


----------



## xerto (24. Juli 2013)

hol ihn ab....


setz ihn vorne rein....



fahr ihn spazieren....


thats it


----------



## JayDee1982 (24. Juli 2013)

da brauch ich aber noch ein Körbchen, das er sich rein setzen kann 

Wo bekomm ich so ein körbchen und wie befestige ich es am Stereo


----------



## Deleted 174217 (24. Juli 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> ..da brauch ich aber noch ein Körbchen, das er sich rein setzen kann...Wo bekomm ich so ein körbchen und wie befestige ich es am Stereo


 
Damit sich Beuze bei Gefahr vor dem Hausarzt "verstecken" kann - 
geht zur Not etwas in der Art 

Getränkeversorgung für Zwei  ist unterwegs auch gesichert....
Befestigung wäre analog dem Bild....

Nur ob Beuze da mitkommt - oder nur sein Hund ......


----------



## JayDee1982 (24. Juli 2013)

You made my Day  

Ich glaub das wird eine etwas aufwendigere Aktion das am gefederten Bike zu befestigen 
Und ich bin der überzeugen, dass weder Bautze noch Bobtrail in dem Körbchen platz nehmen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (24. Juli 2013)

*Auch wenn spaßige Zeitgenossen meinten, sie müssten Wanderschilder
mitten in der Argen aufstellen und Bobtrail den Weg schon schwimmen wollte






Haben wir nach 10km dennoch trockenen Fußes unser Ziel für heute erreicht





Ich hetze den ganzen Tag hinter dem Hund her





Nur um gemeinsam den Ausblick von oben zu genießen








JayDee1982 schrieb:



			noch Bobtrail in dem Körbchen platz nehmen werden 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ich? und Körbchen




*

.


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juli 2013)

@beuze1: Hey Beuze, schöne Touren machst Du .

Tina: Stolz wie Bolle auf das neue.


----------



## buschhase (24. Juli 2013)

Super Teil!  Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## JayDee1982 (24. Juli 2013)

Sieht echt chick aus


----------



## JayDee1982 (24. Juli 2013)

Hab noch 2 Bilder von Heute...


----------



## Vincy (25. Juli 2013)

Braucht jemand noch einen Sattel?

*Sex shop launch Happy Ride vibrating saddle cover*

http://www.bikeradar.com/commuting/...unch-happy-ride-vibrating-saddle-cover-37975/


----------



## xerto (25. Juli 2013)

Macht er den spass?

hast du ihn schon ausprobiert?

ist er auch downhill tauglich?


wie sind seine uphill eigentschaften?

ist er touren tauglich?

fragen über fragen....


----------



## Hmmwv (25. Juli 2013)

Die haben den Mädchen Mädchen Film wohl wörtlich genommen....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juli 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
  Ein Herz und eine Seele....
  @TINA - viel Spaß mit dem Bike  (auch wenn es die Cube Foto Quote wohl wieder etwas nach unten drückt )  Lasst es krachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juli 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Braucht jemand noch einen Sattel?
> 
> *Sex shop launch Happy Ride vibrating saddle cover*
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/commuting/...unch-happy-ride-vibrating-saddle-cover-37975/



ICH  habe  IHN ausprobiert. Nachdem ich die Spannung der Akkus verdoppelt habe fand ich die Sitzposition doch sehr befriedigend.


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juli 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> ICH  habe  IHN ausprobiert. Nachdem ich die Spannung der Akkus verdoppelt habe fand ich die Sitzposition doch sehr befriedigend.



Zu verkaufen: Sattel SQLab611 für 15 Euro......


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Zu verkaufen: Sattel SQLab611 für 15 Euro......



Farbe, Zustand?


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Juli 2013)

war doch ein Scherz. Aber es ist war ja auch schon spät....


----------



## cytrax (27. Juli 2013)

Schei$$e  Bei mir wars dann wohl zu früh und habs net gepeilt


----------



## Cortina (29. Juli 2013)

*Hallo allerseits,

da wir mal wieder in der Zivilisation angekommen und online sind schicke ich euch ein paar Impressionen von unserer Radtour vom Nordkapp nach Venedig.

Sind zwar mit dem RR unterwegs aber ich hoffe ich werde deswegen nicht gleich gesteinigt 
Alessandro ist bislang 2428km gefahren, ich fahre täglich zwischen ca. 150km mit ihm mit, geht erstaunlich gut mit so einem RR  ist wie 20km MTB am Lago 

Sind jetzt nach 9 Tagen in Puttgarden angekommen, Schweden wollte gar nicht mehr aufhören :-O
Am 4. August ist die Ankunft in Venedig.

Mitternacht am Nordkapp
































































Grüße
Guido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Juli 2013)

ich weiß schon, warum ich das Nordland so liebe !!!!
Dir noch viel Spaß, jetzt auf deutschem Boden. Ich glaube jetzt wirds nur noch Arbeit....

Grüße und bleib Heile

LittleBoomer

PS: ich leg am Freitag ein Steak für Dich auf und temperiere den Roten...


----------



## tora (29. Juli 2013)

Moin Guido.



Cortina schrieb:


> *da wir mal wieder in der Zivilisation angekommen und online sind schicke ich euch ein paar Impressionen von unserer Radtour vom Nordkapp nach Venedig.*



Wie geil 
Da kann man schon ein bischen neidisch werden 
Ich wünsche Euch noch viel Spaß auf dem Rest der Strecke, und vor allem, kommt heil an!

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## JayDee1982 (29. Juli 2013)

Ja l*** mich am A****, wie geil ist das denn 

Ich hätte ja auch echt mal Bock so was zu machen 
Aber alleine ist das wohl ehr nicht machbar


----------



## Trust2k (30. Juli 2013)

Hi Guido, 

schaut echt super aus !!

Sowas würd ich auch mal mitmachen.. 

Vllt kann man ja ne Truppe zusammenraufen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2013)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Bilder & Text*


*

Ich glaube ich mag deinen Hund *


----------



## blutlache (30. Juli 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> und jetzt kannste mich



*So weit würde ich jetzt auch nicht gehen!
Schon allein aus Respekt vor deinem biblischen Alter *


----------



## xerto (30. Juli 2013)

blutlache schrieb:


> *So weit würde ich jetzt auch nicht gehen!
> Schon allein aus Respekt vor deinem biblischen Alter *



danke schön

aber dich hole ich immer noch ein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Juli 2013)

@ Guido -  Respekt und  Bewunderung, sowie  Begeisterung.


----------



## sepalot (30. Juli 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> Blutlache und Speci007 ... einfach nur lächerlich  ... solche wie ihr tragt nix hierzu bei aber die großen Worte haben ... wenn es euch nicht gefällt oder wie auch immer ist das euer Problem ... was ich und wie ich es mach, geht euch gar nichts an (Sachverhalte nicht kennen aber bewerten: GROßES KINO!)
> 
> Spart euch die Kräfte - mehr sag ich dazu nicht! Weder hier, noch im Talk, noch per PN!




[...]der Speci


----------



## --HANK-- (30. Juli 2013)

Was geht den bei euch ab 




sepalot schrieb:


> [...]mehr hat er nicht drauf[/URL] der Speci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (30. Juli 2013)

Ich habs auch endlich mal wieder geschafft ein wenig unterwegs zu sein. 4 Tage im Harz. Herrlich! Zwei kleine Bilderchen an dieser Stelle:


----------



## Deleted 174217 (30. Juli 2013)

sepalot schrieb:


> [...]mehr hat er nicht drauf der Speci


 
 - ohne Worte!

O.k. - wir erinnern uns - das stand mal in Post 1 des Cube in Motion:


Eck1992 schrieb:


> hier einmal das Gegenstück,
> das keinen puren "prospekt" darstellen muss
> 
> hier könnt ihr eure *Bilder von Touren*,* Bike-Urlauben etc. zeigen*, auch wenns mal nicht zwingend ein Cube auf dem Bild ist, gibts nichts auf die Finger......


 
Jeder kann also lesen, was ihn im Motion Fred erwartet! 

Wir sind übrigens schon mal umgezogen....weil solche Fotos nicht erwünscht waren. 
Daraus entstand letztlich für *Uns* (und alle Anderen die auch Spaß daran finden) der Motion-Fred. 
Das Fotos nicht immer Jedem gefallen liegt in der Natur der Sache....und ist auch völlig normal. 
Kommentare sind daher auch durchaus erwünscht, gern auch als (sachliche) Kritik.

Das Forum ist doch so Groß - Action, Galerien, Technik, Bekleidung usw. usw.
Da findet doch jeder was? 
Keiner muss sich also das "Familienalbum" ansehen... 
Zumal wir auch nie einen anderen Anspruch erhoben haben, als Freude am Fahren (Mist geklaut ) vermitteln/teilen zu wollen.

Also lasst doch die Leute im Fred - die Spaß an ihm haben - machen. 
Ein wenig konstruktiven "Zoff" inklusive - aber das jetzt geht mir echt zu weit! 

Es gibt doch* 3 einfache Optionen:* 
*Sachlichen Beitrag einbringen (positiv wie negativ), *
*Beiträge schweigend ansehen/scrollen, *
*den ganzen **Fred ignorieren*. 

Persönlich beleidigende Beiträge sind denke ich nicht im Sinne unserer Cube-Freds hier - oder gar des gesamten Forums.

Wenn hier eine Art Einöde entsteht dann doch nur - weil zzt. recht wenige Mitglieder im Foto Fred aktiv dabei sind! 
Das muss doch der (aktive) Rest nun nicht unbedingt ausbaden....

So ich hoffe es gibt als Anreiz oder auch nur zur reinen Unterhaltung bald wieder Fotos im Motion zum Frühstück.....
Auch die Beuze- oder sonstige fotografische Unterhaltung im Talk ist willkommen - alles was Bunt ist - macht das Leben schöner.....

In diesem Sinne - buschhase....


----------



## JayDee1982 (30. Juli 2013)

Ich hab noch eine nette Geschichte für euch, die ich heute beim Biken erlebt hab.....
Man weiß nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll 

Aber lest selbst:

Ich schön am Rhein entlang von Schaffausen richtung Rheinau, wenn mir jemand übern weg gelaufen ist, hab ich immer angehalten und die Leute durchgelassen....

Was ja auch gepasst hat.... die Schweizer alle sehr freundlich, nett zuvorkommend. Gab auch immer ein paar nette Sprüche 

Und irgendwann selbe Situation, eine Gruppe Wanderer oder sollte ich  sagen Rentnergesindel aus dem Schwarzwald (Das sind ja eh die MTB-Hasser  schlecht  hin......) 
Ich hab angehalten und gewartet.....


Kommt die Frage vom ersten Wandersmann:
" Wie breit ist denn dieser weg......?! "
ich: " Keine Schimmer! Sollte mich das interessieren?!
er: " JA SOLLTE ES!!!! Auf Wegen UNTER 2 Meter haben SIE nichtz verlohren...."
ich: " AHA, interessant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wo steht denn das?!
er: " Im Ba.-Wü. Waldnutzungsgesetz..... das sollte man als Radfahrer kennen.....!!!!"
ich: " Interessant, ich wusste nicht, das Schaffausen und Rheinau zu  Ba-Wü gehören.... Hab ich wohl in Biologie nicht aufgepasst...."
dann mischte siche ein zweiter Wanderspfosten ein
2. pfosten: " Werden sie nicht frech..... sie dürfen hier nicht fahren..."
ich: " ja und wo steht das denn bitte jetzt?!? Das Waldnutzungsgesetz  aus Ba-Wü. interessiert mich in der SCHWEIZ soviel wie die Frisur von  Putin.... Wir befinden UNS in der Schweiz, das ist Ihnen schon bewusst?!
2. Pfosten: " Ja aber das gilt sicher auch in der Schweiz...."
ich: " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ist klar.... Aber sonst ist alles noch gut....."
1. Pfosten " Werden SIE nicht unverschämt, sonst zeige ich SIE an...."
ich " hmmmmmm ein Versuch wäre es ja wert.... und wegen was wollen sie mich denn genau anzeigen?!"
1. Pfosten schaut 2. Pfosten fragend an, die mir ja immer noch im Weg  standen, die 2 Frauen waren schon ein paar Meter weiter gegangen.... 
ich: " Darf ich denn nun weiter, denn Ihr lustiges Waldnutzungsgesetz  ist in der SCHWEIZ nicht das Papier wert auf dem es steht..... Und zudem  wurde diese Gesetz in hesen letztes Jahr für ungültig erklärt und in  Ba.-Wü ist man auch grade daran dieses Gesetz für Null und Nichtig zu  erklären.... Und das nächstre mal, wenn sie mit Gesetzen um sich werfen,  dann schauen Sie doch mal auf Ihre lustige Karte, in WELCHEM Land Sie  sich befinden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## kaktusflo (31. Juli 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh2JlxKVxQY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Soviel zum Thema 2 m Regel in der Schweiz 

Albern, bei uns fangen die jetzt auch an Verbotsschilder aufzuhängen. Die Reiter dürfen aber den Wald umpflügen!? Wenn der Waldboden nass ist und die Reiter die schmalen Pfade lang reiten siehts aus wie wenn ne Horde Wildschweine unterwegs war...aber wir machen den Wald  kaputt...


----------



## Speci007 (31. Juli 2013)

buschhase schrieb:


> Ich habs auch endlich mal wieder geschafft ein wenig unterwegs zu sein. 4 Tage im Harz. Herrlich! Zwei kleine Bilderchen an dieser Stelle:




Das sind doch mal schöne Fotos


----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2013)

Moinsen,
 @_speci._

Unsachliche, beleidigende Äusserungen sind völlig überflüssig und wenig zielführend!

Aber,


spurhalter schrieb:


> Wenn hier eine Art Einöde entsteht dann doch  nur - weil zzt. recht wenige Mitglieder im Foto Fred aktiv dabei sind!



die Frage ist doch warum? Dass liegt sicher nicht nur an der Urlaubszeit. 

Ich muß Speci in einem völlig recht geben, die immer gleichen Bilder finde ich auf Dauer auch nicht sehenswert, von den zum Teil langen Ladezeiten von Seiten ganz abgesehen. Diese Ladezeit führen bei uns dazu das wir mittlerweile auf Reisen sehr wenig ins Forum gehen. Selbst mit Laptop und UMTS Zugang wird mir das zu "anstrengend". Wenn es dann wie gesagt für doch sehr ähnliche Bilder ist schenk ich mir das ganze. Allgemein finde ich allerdings auch das dass Forum stark nachgelassen hat, es gibt und damit ist in diesem Zusammenhang  ausdrücklich Sepalot ausgenommen zu viele Selbstdarsteller. Das ist nicht nur in den Bilderfreds so, sondern mittlerweile sehr häufig auch in Technikbeiträgen zu finden.

Dies alles sind Gründe warum wir uns zum Beispiel "rar" machen, hat also zumindest bei uns nix mit Reisezeit zu tun. Bildmaterial hätten wir sicher genug, erst letzte Woche waren wir wieder am Brombachsee. Schloß Ellingen ist sehenswert, Weißenburg und die Altmühl sicher auch. 

Eine Fortsetzung des Camino habe ich mir auch geschenkt, vielleicht sollte ich mal nach Beerfelden in den Bikepark fahren, oder ein paar "spektakuläre" Trail - Bildchen arrangieren, aus dem Alter sind wir zum Glück raus.

Ich muß hier im Forum niemandem Beweisen was für ein "toller Typ" ich bin, Sepi sicher auch nicht. Trotzdem auch wenn die Kritik von Speci sicher in ihrer Form nicht zu akzeptieren ist, darüber nachdenken könnte auch dem MotionFred und damit dem Forum was bringen.

Wir für unseren Teil werden das Forum sicher weiter beobachten und uns nicht mit Pauken und Trompeten und Brimbamborium verabschieden, so wichtig ist das ganze auch nicht und oben links auf dem Bildschirm ist ja das X.

Stefan


----------



## Speci007 (31. Juli 2013)

Moins kubitix,

die PN an Sepi war wohl etwas überzogen....
Ein PN ist eigentlich, wie der Name schon sagt, etwas Privates.
Die dann zu veröffentlichen, ist für den Veröffentlicher manchmal ein Eigentor....

Ich ärgere mich wie hier von manchen Usern auf Kritik reagiert wird...
Das geht von Hammer auf den Kopf Männchen bis zu am Galgen hängenden Kritikern.
Soweit zu Sachlichkeit....
Es wird auch von sehr weit oben herab über über kritische User geurteilt...
Das trifft vor allem auf einen bestimmten User zu, den ich nicht nennen möchte.....
Deinen Beitrag empfinde ich als recht konstruktiv 

Soweit meine unmaßgebliche Meinung.


----------



## xerto (31. Juli 2013)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Moins kubitix,
> 
> die PN an Sepi war wohl etwas überzogen....
> Ein PN ist eigentlich, wie der Name schon sagt, etwas Privates.
> ...



die mail an sepi ist absolut respektlos und unverschämt. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

ich werde niemals persönlich, auch hier nicht. ich kritisiere die mail und die person muss halt schauen wie sie damit umgeht.

ich hab es schon einmal geschrieben, wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil.

ich habe nicht dich aufgehängt, sondern beschrieben, das du das jetzt mit mir tun kannst bzw. wirst.

das dein humor nicht der meine ist habe ich schon registriert..

jetzt entschuldige dich bei sepi und gut ist.

geh aufs bike und bike bei dem schönen wetter


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. Juli 2013)

kaktusflo schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kh2JlxKVxQY&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Soviel zum Thema 2 m Regel in der Schweiz
> 
> Albern, bei uns fangen die jetzt auch an Verbotsschilder aufzuhängen. Die Reiter dürfen aber den Wald umpflügen!? Wenn der Waldboden nass ist und die Reiter die schmalen Pfade lang reiten siehts aus wie wenn ne Horde Wildschweine unterwegs war...aber wir machen den Wald  kaputt...




Du wweißt aber schon, dass das ein Aprilscherz ist/war 
http://www.bike-channel.ch/2012/04/...egel-fur-mountainbikes-in-der-ganzen-schweiz/

Bei uns hängen überall Verbostsschilder für Reiter rum, nur juckt es keine Sau....
Auch Forstarbeiter holzen mit ihren schweren Maschienen durch den Wald und die Wege wieder instandsetzen..... wozu auch?! Verursacht ja nur unnötige Kosten.....
Hier kannst auf einigen Wegen kaum noch fahren so kaputt sind die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (31. Juli 2013)

hinweis: beachtet bitte die forenregeln, danke dafür. die pn habe ich gelöscht...

auch würde ich bitten, dass ihr euch wieder auf das eigentliche thema des threads besinnt. auch dafür danke.


----------



## Speci007 (31. Juli 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> hinweis: beachtet bitte die forenregeln, danke dafür. die pn habe ich gelöscht...
> 
> auch würde ich bitten, dass ihr euch wieder auf das eigentliche thema des threads besinnt. auch dafür danke.




Ok wird gemacht


----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2013)

dertutnix schrieb:


> hinweis: beachtet bitte die forenregeln, danke dafür. die pn habe ich gelöscht...
> 
> *auch würde ich bitten, dass ihr euch wieder auf das eigentliche thema des threads besinnt. auch dafür danke.*




Sorry aber auch das ist ein Grund warum ich mich hier nicht mehr wohl fühle. Der Hinweis auf die Forenregel steht ausser Frage uns ist völlig in Ordnung.

Der zweite Teil der "Zeigefinger" ist m.E. unnötig, wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten und können sicher zunächst versuchen etwas selbst zu klären bevor die Kindergarten Tante uns ermahnt.

Das eigentliche Thema dieses Fred´s ist nämlich folgendes:


Cortina schrieb:


> "Cube Talk" - hier könnt ihr alles posten was in kein anderes Thema passt.
> 
> *..............." oder oder oder....*


----------



## dertutnix (31. Juli 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> ... Der zweite Teil der "Zeigefinger" ist m.E. unnötig, wir sind hier nicht im Kindergarten und können sicher zunächst versuchen etwas selbst zu klären bevor die Kindergarten Tante uns ermahnt...
> 
> danke für den "titel", immer wieder interessant, warum es das braucht...
> 
> ich bin gerne wieder raus und warte auf die nächsten hinweise, oder glaubst du wirklich, wir moderatoren können alles ständig mitlesen? da überschätzt du unsere möglichkeiten...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> ....die Frage ist doch warum?...


 Einen Teil der Antwort hast Du uns ja nun aus deiner Sicht geschildert....
aber es fehlen ja recht viele ehemaliger "Stammposter". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sehen das alles so - mit und/oder Absprache?
Also für mich war das "warum" bislang so nicht erkennbar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fand - und finde - die schwächelnde Beteiligung gegenüber früher einfach schade!
Danke für den ersten, ehrlichen Ansatz. 
Vielleicht bekommen wir das gemeinsam wieder hin?
Spätestens wenn auch Osti & Co. wieder Winterbilder beisteuern können...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Geht schneller, als uns lieb ist! 



kubitix schrieb:


> Ich muß Speci in einem völlig recht geben, die  immer gleichen Bilder finde ich auf Dauer auch nicht  sehenswert....


Die Aussage kam ja so auch von einigen Anderen - und ist im Kern ja als  kritisch positiv zu sehen. Der Ton von Speci (Schwamm drüber) macht(e)  die Musik. 



kubitix schrieb:


> ...Bildmaterial hätten wir sicher genug, erst  letzte Woche waren wir wieder am Brombachsee. Schloß Ellingen ist  sehenswert, Weißenburg und die Altmühl sicher auch....








  Lass doch trotz Allem einfach mal was davon sehen.....bitte! Klingt  verdammt gut & wäre für mich (und alle die nicht da um die Ecke  wohnen) sicher sehenswert.



kubitix schrieb:


> ...Ich muß hier im Forum niemandem Beweisen was für ein "toller Typ" ich bin....


... aber von den "tollen Ausfahrten" wollen wir schon auch was haben.... 
siehe 1 Punkt höher...



kubitix schrieb:


> ...oben links auf dem Bildschirm ist ja das X.
> Stefan


Meinst Du das X - welches bei mir oben rechts ist?


----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Meinst Du das X - welches bei mir oben rechts ist?



 Du hast natürlich völlig *rechts*, da hat die weibliche Seite in mir wiedermal zugeschlagen.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (31. Juli 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> es gibt zu viele Selbstdarsteller.



Hallo Cube Talk, Hey Stefan,
Du würdest mir ein ganz Schlechtes gewissen machen, wenn ich den über ein solches verfügen würde, denn ich bin sicher auch einer von Dehnen.
Aber mir stellt sich die Frage, sind wir den nicht alle Selbstdarsteller? Alleine auf dem Trail.
Bisher hätte ich aber nix an negativen mitbekommen in Bezug auf meine Bildergeschichten, auch wurde ich noch nie aufgefordert etwas daran zu ändern, geschweige denn per PN darauf hingewiesen. Ich hätte womöglich reagiert.
Aber, ich halte mich auch nicht mit Kritik zurück wenn mir, was auf den Senkel geht, und finde den Umgang mit Kritikern hier oftmals mehr als unangemessen. 
Vielleicht auch ein Grund warum immer mehr dem Cube Forum den Rücken kehren, anstatt mal das Maul aufzumachen.
Minutenlange Seitenladezeiten und die 1000 immer gleichen Bilder von ein und demselben tun das übrige dazu. 
Auch wenn die Art und weise von Blutlache und Speci007 etwas ungestüm war würde ich in der Sache hinter ihnen stehen.

.


----------



## sepalot (31. Juli 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich völlig *rechts*, da hat die weibliche Seite in mir wiedermal zugeschlagen.
> 
> Stefan



Links?
Ja!
Okay.
NEIN das andere Links!


----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Beuze,



beuze1 schrieb:


> Du würdest mir ein ganz Schlechtes gewissen machen,


Das hab ich nun gar nicht vor!



beuze1 schrieb:


> Aber mir stellt sich die Frage, sind wir den nicht alle Selbstdarsteller? Alleine auf dem Trail.


Sischer das, dass habe ich aber nicht gemeint. Mir geht es eher um die Art Beiträge "seht her was für ein toller Hecht ich bin". Nicht falsch verstehen ich finde Trail Bilder auch super und wenn ein Bike hüpft sieht das auch gut aus. Wenn aber bei mir der Eindruck entsteht, das aus einem sinnvollen und Spaß bringenden Hobby eine Bühne wird dann war´s das für mich. Wenn ich Bühne möchte geh ich ins Theater.



beuze1 schrieb:


> Bisher hätte ich aber nix an negativen mitbekommen in Bezug auf meine Bildergeschichten,


Ganz anders bei deinen oder den Berichten z.B. von Spuri, Bärbel,  Ostwandlager etc. Das sind mehr "Tourenberichte" mit Trailanteil, finde  ich prima. Der ein oder andere wird jetzt sicher sagen, Kubitix dann  bist du hier fehl am Platz, weil ist MTB Forum und nicht Reiseradforum.  Ok das kann so stimmen, wir machen uns ja schon rar.

Ich bin der  Pubertät wie du weißt ja schon ein paar Jährchen entflohen, dass hat den  riesen großen Vorteil meine Geschlechtsgenossen nicht bei jeder  passenden oder unpassenden Gelegenheit übertrumpfen zu müssen, sehr  entspannend.

Das ein oder andere FakeBild hat es hier ja sicher  auch schon gegeben, naja machen die ganz großen Jungs wohl auch so,  manchmal. 

Wie gesagt im Technik Bereich ist das mittlerweile oft ähnlich, ist halt in Zeiten des Internets so. Alle machen auf dicke Hose und stellen sich als die Experten da und sind dann nicht in der Lage beim vorhandenem LR zu entscheiden ob das 6-Loch oder Centerlock ist.




beuze1 schrieb:


> Ich hätte womöglich reagiert.



Vermutlich wäre es bei womöglich geblieben.

Stefan


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> ....da hat die weibliche Seite in mir wiedermal zugeschlagen...Stefan


 
 



kubitix schrieb:


> der ein oder andere wird jetzt sicher sagen..... ist MTB Forum und nicht Reiseradforum...


 
Wer das sagt - kann mal nachlesen und/oder Toleranz üben lernen. 

Achtung Klugsche****Modus an!

Ich zitiere: Begriff "Mountainbike" aus Wikipedia, der freien Enzyklopädie

Ein *Mountainbike* (*MTB*) ... oder *Geländefahrrad* ist ein Fahrrad, _das besonders auf den Einsatz_ _*abseits befestigter Straßen *_ausgerichtet ist. 
Grundsätzlich ist das Geländerad ebenso wie das Rennrad eher _*Sportgerät*_ als Verkehrsmittel.....

weiter unter Einsatzbereiche:

All Mountain (AM)
Ein All Mountain ist ein oft vollgefedertes (Full Suspension) Mountainbike, welches sehr viele Einsatzmöglichkeiten bietet. 
_*Diese erstrecken sich von einfachen Touren im Flachland bis hin zur Alpenüberquerung.*_

Zitat Ende! - kann dort jeder nachlesen....was also ist falsch an Tourenberichten - auch hier im MTB Forum?  

Klugdingsdabumsmodus wieder ganz schnell aus! 

Solange noch u. a. Trailanteile, Schotterpisten, Feld- und Waldwege gefahren werden - wir also zum groben Teil abseits befestigter Straßen unterwegs sind - 
sind wir auch noch kein Reiseradforum.... Das sei den von Stefan erwähnten (MTB-Zweiflern) einfach mal ans Herz gelegt! 

Wem dieser Teileinsatzbereich unseres schönen Sportes zu kuschelig ist der kann ja auch gern mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492442&page=116 
reinsehen, staunen , posten - oder auch einen eigenen Foto- oder Action Fred eröffnen!

Den Spaß sollten wir uns hier einfach (noch) nicht nehmen lassen. 

Ich will ruhig auch nochmal an Beuzes Parole _"Klasse statt Masse"_ erinnern...und dann möchte ich mich einfach wieder auf neue & schöne, interessante & bunte Beiträge freuen....

Sepi bekommt noch einen Trojaner installiert - 
der ihn pro Tag auf 20 Fotos begrenzt... (Spaß muss sein) 

Stefan hat ja da schon Potential für gute Fotos erahnen lassen   , Guido wird bald wieder vom RR umsteigen... 
und Beuze ist selbstredend auch in Kürze wieder fit.... 
Ride on & danke an Alle - die sich bemühen den (unseren) Cube-Teil des Forums zu erhalten/verbessern!


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Juli 2013)

Also ich für meinen Teil lasse jeden posten was er will und lese/schaue selbst was ich will.

Ich fände es nur schade, wenn jeder seine Fotos erst mal einer Qualitäts-Kontrolle unterziehen müßte.
- ist es interessant ? 
- wenn ja für wen ?
- hatte ich schon mal ein ähnliches Motiv ?
- in welchem Threat darf ich es dann posten ?
- etc.
Dann machts ja auch keinen Spaß....
Wenn ein Threat uninteressant wird, wird er halt nicht gelesen oder überflogen. 
Ich selbst stelle so gut wie keine Fotos ein. Warum ?
Weil Waldautobahnen nix besonderes sind, ich keine Bike-Urlaube mache und meine Freerider-Tricks stümperhaft und peinlich sind.
Oder kurz: Sie nicht sehenswert sind.
Ob nun einer sich (absichtlich ?) selbst darstellt hängt davon ab, was tatsächlich auf dem Foto ist. Ich denke, wenn einer was drauf hat, darf er es gerne zeigen und stolz darauf sein. Ich bewundere das dann auch gerne.

Was auch immer, letztendlich wiederholt sich alles, auch der jährliche Zoff...über Sinn und Unsinn hier im Forum.

Viele Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Juli 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil lasse jeden posten was er will und lese/schaue selbst was ich will.



 Genau.



LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Was auch immer, letztendlich wiederholt sich alles, auch der jährliche Zoff...über Sinn und Unsinn hier im Forum.



Ja, das sehe ich auch so .


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2013)

Um was geht es hier überhaupt  ist doch der Labberfred :kopfkratz:


----------



## GlockeGT (1. August 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Wie gesagt im Technik Bereich ist das mittlerweile oft ähnlich, ist halt in Zeiten des Internets so. Alle machen auf dicke Hose und stellen sich als die Experten da und sind dann nicht in der Lage beim vorhandenem LR zu entscheiden ob das 6-Loch oder Centerlock ist.
> 
> Stefan



Als Kfz Mechaniker mit nun fast 15 Jahren berufserfahrung kann ich das schon unterscheiden. Mir ging es lediglich darum für viel Geld was zu bestellen was dann direkt in die Tonne schmeißen kann weiß nicht passt.

Sei froh das die formulas bei dir so funktionieren, ohne noch was zu investieren.

So denn, ich muss auf Schicht


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2013)

GlockeGT schrieb:


> Mir ging es lediglich darum für viel Geld was  zu bestellen was dann direkt in die Tonne schmeißen kann weiß nicht  passt.



Als Mensch mit einer gewissen Lebenserfahrung nur mal so ein   kleiner Tip, wenn du etwas im Internet für viel Geld bestellst dass dann  nicht passt schmeiß es nicht direkt in die Tonne,schick es zurück, macht zwar ein bizzl  Aufwand spart unterm Strich aber Geld.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil lasse jeden posten  was er will und lese/schaue selbst was ich will.



Genau so mache ich das auch und deshalb werden es halt weniger Postings und Bilder von mir, daran wird sich wohl auch nix ändern.

Vielleicht springst du ja doch in die Lücke, nur konsumieren ist halt der einfachere Weg.

Wenn sich manche hier vielleicht auch im jährlichen Turnus kritisch mit dem ein oder anderen Thema auseinandersetzen halte ich das jedenfalls für eine Bereicherung fürs Forum. Spuri hat es ja auch festgestellt, die Stammposter werden weniger.

Ich sollte es aber vielleicht in Zukunft auch so handhaben, einzelne Sätze anderer zitieren, meine Zustimmung bekunden und fertig. Macht nicht viel Arbeit und es bleibt mehr Zeit für konsumieren. Halt das all Inklusive Paket.

Da ist mir ein "gewissenloser" Beuze eine Wohltat.

Stefan


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich sollte es aber vielleicht in Zukunft auch so handhaben, einzelne Sätze anderer zitieren, meine Zustimmung bekunden und fertig. Macht nicht viel Arbeit und es bleibt mehr Zeit für konsumieren.



Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (1. August 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Ich sollte es aber vielleicht in Zukunft auch so handhaben, einzelne Sätze anderer zitieren, meine Zustimmung bekunden und fertig. Macht nicht viel Arbeit und es bleibt mehr Zeit für konsumieren.



ja!


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2013)

So geht es nicht Männer, ganze Sätze formulieren, auch wenn es schwer fällt. Zum zitieren ist das was ihr abliefert zu wenig.

Stefan

PS: VHS, da werden sie geholfen


----------



## akisu (1. August 2013)

aber ich hab mir echt mühe gegeben. ich musste all den anderen text, den du geschrieben hast, aus dem quote löschen. das war richtig viel arbeit.


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> aber ich hab mir echt mühe gegeben. ich musste all den anderen text, den du geschrieben hast, aus dem quote löschen. das war richtig viel arbeit.



Du auch ?


----------



## akisu (1. August 2013)

ja ich wollte erst dich zitieren, aber da war kubitix's teil nicht mehr dabei. dann musste ich alles von hand machen. nun brauche ich erstmal nen kaffee um mich zu erholen von all dem stress


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. August 2013)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Um was geht es hier überhaupt
> ist doch der Labberfred :kopfkratz:


 Genau! Wäre ja auch schlimm - wenn wir uns nichts mehr zu sagen hätten und/oder immer einer Meinung wären.... 
Diese Ehen scheitern bekanntlich....

Für mich abschließend zu dem Thema:
Die Aussagen alá "Jeder soll und kann" decken sich ja generell auch mit meiner Auffassung der 3 Optionen - siehe Fred 8379.
Das angesprochene Problem der "Ladezeiten" kam aber danach - zumindest für mich - in der Form *neu* dazu.  
Insofern sehe ich auch keine reine Wiederholung. 

Da ich das dort Geschilderte (unter den Umständen gar nicht mehr online ins Forum zu gehen) nachvollziehen kann - 
kam lediglich die Bitte beim posten etwas sensibler für dieses konkret geschilderte Problem zu sein! 

Ironisch von Beuze seinerzeit mit dem zitierten Slogan versehen.
"Qualitätskontrolle" oder gar "Zensur" ist hier weder gewollt - noch gefordert!

Einzig ein aufgezeigtes Problem könnte mit ein wenig selbstkritischem Blick
beim Hochladen von Fotos  ohne großen Aufwand behoben werden. 
Deswegen "talken" wir ja hier....wem das aber schon zu viel ist bzw. 
was letztlich jeder draus macht....ist eine ganz andere Geschichte. 
Dennoch finde ich den Gedankenanstoß (im Talk) weder verkehrt noch unangemessen!
Erst recht nicht - wenn es im Gegenzug bei Einigen sonst den Verzicht auf das Hochladen von 
Beiträgen aus dem Forum zur Folge hätte.

Die Vorlieben oder Abneigungen für gewisse Fotos nehme ich als freie Meinungsäußerung zur Kenntnis - 
lasse sie aber gern unkommentiert. 
Hier wird sich auch keine Lösung finden - weil über Geschmack.....

 Der ganze Rest (MTB hin und her) bezog sich nicht auf unsere werte Leserschaft - 
sondern war hypothetisch auf die Leute in der Aussage von Stefan bezogen.... 

Daher soll auch keiner überlegen müssen, ob er im "richtigen" Fred postet oder was auch immer.....
sorry wenn es so rüber kam. 

So - jetzt brauch ich schnell einen Kaffee.... 
und es gibt auch wieder was zum zitieren/kopieren....


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> und es gibt auch wieder was zum zitieren/kopieren....


Wo ?


----------



## akisu (1. August 2013)

ich finde spuri sollte ein cube talk verbot bekommen. viel zu viel text! das liest doch keiner 

aber bei ihm können wir ja mal eine ausnahme machen, schließlich kommt er fast aus der gleichen stadt wie ich


----------



## GlockeGT (1. August 2013)

kubitix schrieb:


> Als Mensch mit einer gewissen Lebenserfahrung nur mal so ein   kleiner Tip, wenn du etwas im Internet für viel Geld bestellst dass dann  nicht passt schmeiß es nicht direkt in die Tonne,schick es zurück, macht zwar ein bizzl  Aufwand spart unterm Strich aber Geld.
> 
> Stefan



Ich kann mich doch aber, auch wenn's nervt, nochmal versichern bei Leuten die mit dem selben Problem zu tun hatten. Deswegen die viele Fragerei. Und das soll jetzt keinesfalls ne Entschuldigung für irgendwas sein. 
Deine Kommentare zu diesem Thema waren übrigens nicht sehr hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. August 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> ich finde spuri sollte ein cube talk verbot bekommen. viel zu viel text! das liest doch keiner



Ich bin ja fertig & lernfähig.  



akisu schrieb:


> ...schließlich kommt er fast aus der gleichen stadt wie ich



Zitat Joerg: "  Genau! "


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2013)

*CUBE Hybrid Series #2 - Forget everything you´ve ever heard about Ebikes *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9qs7I6yCEA&feature=youtu.be

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkrNaPmx1GM"]CUBE Hybrid Series - Stereo Hybrid - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Vincy (1. August 2013)

*Cube Fritzz 2014 *

*Fritzz 160 650b & Fritzz 180* 26" 




http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3334/bi6cldv7_jpg.htm

Ein Auszug aus der neuen bike 9/2013.



*Cube Fritzz 650b 160 HPA* (Vorserienmodell)
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/category/frames/mountain-frame/product/review-cube-bikes-fritzz-650b-160-hpa-prototype-13-47469


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (2. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine nette Geschichte für euch, die ich heute beim Biken erlebt hab.....
> Man weiß nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll
> 
> Aber lest selbst:
> ...


Köstlich


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2013)

Sehr geil  Wanderer halt


----------



## stubiklaus (2. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Cube Fritzz 2014 *
> 
> *Fritzz 160 650b & Fritzz 180* 26"
> 
> ...



Hätte ich ja nur ein Jahr warten müssen auf ein schönes enduro von cube dass mich nicht in den ruin treibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (2. August 2013)

Bei mir gibts nächstes Jahr asuch ein Enduro aber kein Cube^^


----------



## Dämon__ (2. August 2013)

Das hat mir zu lange gedauert und habe mir ein Cadabra genommen....sonst nicht schlecht.


----------



## cytrax (4. August 2013)

Wollte eigentlich grad ne Runde drehn als....







...wiedermal die Welt unterging


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. August 2013)

Bilder vom Cube Treffen sind hier.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (5. August 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Bilder vom Cube Treffen sind hier.


 
Habe ich heute Nachmittag schon entdeckt  und Deine Fotos bewundert!  
Ihr habt ja Spaß gehabt & das Beste aus dem Pannenfall gemacht! 
Also da kann man nur froh sein - über die uneigennützige Hilfe! 
Auch von hier unbekannterweise dafür ein riesen "Danke"! 

Das mit dem Unwetter ist ja heftig - zum Glück hat es Euch nicht das ganze Treffen gesprengt.  
@ Joerg - Fazit: Danke für die gute Reportage!


----------



## LittleBoomer (6. August 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Also da kann man nur froh sein - über die uneigennützige Hilfe!


Sooo uneigennützig war die Hilfe nicht 


spurhalter schrieb:


> Auch von hier unbekannterweise dafür ein riesen "Danke"!


Ich richte es aus, danke


spurhalter schrieb:


> Das mit dem Unwetter ist ja heftig - zum Glück hat es Euch nicht das ganze Treffen gesprengt.


Nöö, das Treffen war ja schon zu Ende


Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Stefan86 (6. August 2013)

Hi Leute, ich habe mal eine Frage und wollte dafür jetzt keinen Thread aufmachen.
Folgendes: Ich habe bereits ein Cube Reaction SL von 2012 in 18 Zoll allerdings in der Alu-Version.
Jetzt möchte ich mir ein Reaction GTC zulegen. Die Händler in der Nähe haben aber leider keins mehr also muss ich online bestellen. Ein Berater am Telefon sagte mir, dass er bei Carbon zu 20" rät, dabei habe ich ihm gesagt, dass ich bereits das Alu-Model in 18" fahre und voll zufrieden bin.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage, bis auf den kleinen "Stubbi" der am Sattelrohr fehlt müsste die Geometrie in den gleichen Größen bei den Reactions Alu vs. Carbon doch eigentlich die gleiche sein, oder?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Trust2k (6. August 2013)

Hi Stefan,


Siehe hier den Vergleich von HPC



Zu HPA





Wenn du mit dem 18" zufrieden bist, kannst du ohne Bedenken das GTC bestellen.
Teilweise versuchen die Händler Ladenhüter so los zuwerden.


----------



## Stefan86 (6. August 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Aber bis auf die beiden Sitzrohr-Werte sind die doch identisch. Und dieser Unterschied kommt doch von diesem aus dem Rahmen herausstehendem Sattelrohr. So dachte ich das jedenfalls immer. Und die Sattelstütze steht dann zwar optisch mehr heraus aber im Endeffekt haben Sitzrohr+Sattelstütze doch die gleichen Maße wie bei der Alu-Version?


----------



## Trust2k (6. August 2013)

Hey habs eben geändert.. Jaa hatte falsch geguckt sorry 

Jep das müsste nix ausmachen.

Das Sitzrohr is ja wurscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan86 (6. August 2013)

Ja, habs gesehen.  Das mit den Ladenhütern glaube ich aber gar nicht mal, er hat laut seiner Aussage beide Modelle 2 mal da und er meinte auch wenn das 20er nicht passen sollte, kann man das schnell gegen das 18er tauschen. 
26er werden eh kaum noch verkauft hat er gesagt, da wirds ihm wohl egal sein, ob ein 20er oder 18er weg geht. 

Naja nochmals danke, werde dann das 18er nehmen.


----------



## Trust2k (6. August 2013)

Gerne  =] 

Viel Spass mit GTC und Knarzfreie Fahrt !


----------



## Groudon (12. August 2013)

Weiß einer wo die Aufnahmen von dem Video her stammen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMDj4ExEtuk"]CUBE STEREO 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Gegend für einen nächsten Urlaub wo man viele schöne flowige Trails fahren kann zw. S0 und S1. Bin momentan im Zillertal, welches traumhafte Panorama bietet, aber die Wanderwege sind teilweise so schlecht zu befahren, dass nur die breiten Forststraßen bleiben.

Und ich suche eine Gegend in Deutschland oder auch Österreich, wo man eben solche herrlich flowigen Trails hat bei denen man mit der Gondel hoch kann und dann schön flowig bergab düst. =)


----------



## sepalot (12. August 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo die Aufnahmen von dem Video her stammen:
> 
> CUBE STEREO 2013 - YouTube



ist in / um Alpe d'Huez (Frankreich) ... dort hat Cube für die 2013er Bikes die Werbeaufnahmen gemacht 2012


----------



## Groudon (12. August 2013)

Ok. Danke. Das ist dann doch zu weit von Sachsen aus. Schade. =(


----------



## NaitsirhC (12. August 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ok. Danke. Das ist dann doch zu weit von Sachsen aus. Schade. =(



Fahr doch mal ins Trailcenter Rabenberg, zwar ohne Gondel, aber definitiv lohnenswert...


----------



## Stefan86 (24. August 2013)

Nabend Forum. 

Da es mit dem Reaction GTC leider nichts geworden ist, habe ich mich weiter nach Rahmen umgeguckt. Da bin ich bei ebay Kleinanzeigen auf einen super günstigen Elite Rahmen gestoßen. Der Rahmen hat wohl einen oder mehrere Chainsucks abbekommen. Die Optik ist nicht so schlimm, das bekomme ich wieder hin. Ich habe auch schon Cube eine Mail geschrieben und die konnten aber nicht wirklich eine Ferndiagnose wagen. Oder wollten es aus rechtlichen Gründen nicht, wer weiß. Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ich einigermaßen bedenkenlos den Rahmen kaufen kann oder es lieber seien lassen sollte.





Gruß
Stefan


----------



## tora (24. August 2013)

Hallo Stefan.

Der Rahmen sieht aber schon ganz schön angegangen aus.

Ich persönlich hätte da Bedenken wegen der Kerbwirkung und würde auf den Kauf verzichten.

Liebe Grüße,
Torsten


----------



## Stefan86 (25. August 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.  Der Verkäufer meinte allerdings, dass der Rahmen technisch in Ordnung ist. Schwierige Situation, oder?

Was meinen denn die anderen? Habt ihr schon Erfahrungen mit Chainsucks gemacht?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (25. August 2013)

Also ich würde so einen runtergerittenen Rahmen nicht kaufen.
Der wird nicht umsonst so günstig sein. 

Und wer billig kauft, kauft meistens zwei mal, das ist so meine Erfahrung, die ich gemacht hab


----------



## Stefan86 (25. August 2013)

Runtergeritten ist gut, hat angeblich 400km drauf. Aber prinzipiell habt ihr schon recht, ich glaube ich werde es lassen.

Danke euch.


----------



## JayDee1982 (25. August 2013)

400km?! 
Also mein Cube Stereo hat mittlerweile auch 500km drauf..... und das sieht nicht mal ansatzweise annähernd so aus


----------



## Stefan86 (25. August 2013)

Ja er hatte wohl immer wieder Ärger mit dem Umwerfer, sodass wir da wahrscheinlich bei einer Hand voll Chainsucks sind.


----------



## andi_tool (25. August 2013)

das der Rahmen nur 400 km runter haben soll, kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

Das müssen schon einige Chainsucks gewesen sein....

Ich habe komischerweise im ersten Jahr bei meinem Reaction 2 oder 3 Chainsucks gehabt, im zweiten und jetzt im dritten Jahr noch keinen...


----------



## Stefan86 (25. August 2013)

Alu oder Carbon Reaction und hats größeren Schaden angerichtet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (25. August 2013)

Aluminium, ich wollte kein Carbon.

Wir verarbeiten bei meinem Arbeitgeber auch Carbon und der Fertigungsprozess bei Aluminium ist einfach ausgereifter.

Und nein - mein Rahmen hat nicht annähernd solche Gebrauchsspuren.




Stefan86 schrieb:


> Alu oder Carbon Reaction und hats größeren Schaden angerichtet?


----------



## Friendsofmine (28. August 2013)

> Wir verarbeiten bei meinem Arbeitgeber auch Carbon und der Fertigungsprozess bei Aluminium ist einfach ausgereifter.



Hä? 
Aluminium ist " ausgereifter" ? Was soll man darunter verstehen?

Ich kann dir mal ne ganze Latte von "ausgereiften" Aluminium Produkten aufzählen, die nach der Produktion richtig Kopfschmerzen machen. Und zwar beim Kunden......

Der Bäcker wird auch sagen seine Brötchen seien "ausgereifter" als die Birnen vom Obstmann von neben an.
Selten so ein Schwachsinn gelesen.


----------



## andi_tool (28. August 2013)

@Friendsofmine

seit wieviel Jahren wird im Bike-Bereich Aluminium verbaut?

Und seit wieviel Jahren Kohlefaser?

Wieviel Carbon-Rahmen werden alljährlich reklamiert? Das dürften prozentuall deutlich mehr sein als die Reklamationen bei Aluminium.

Und ich habe nicht geschrieben, daß Aluminium ausgereifter ist. Ich habe geschrieben, daß der Fertigungsprozess bei Aluminium einfach ausgereifter ist als bei Carbon....







Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Hä?
> Aluminium ist " ausgereifter" ? Was soll man darunter verstehen?
> 
> Ich kann dir mal ne ganze Latte von "ausgereiften" Aluminium Produkten aufzählen, die nach der Produktion richtig Kopfschmerzen machen. Und zwar beim Kunden......
> ...


----------



## Stefan86 (29. August 2013)

Hi Leute, ich habe den Rahmen gekauft, kann ihn allerdings zurück geben.
Bei dem Schaden sollte ich das auch, oder? Die Macken ums Tretlager usw. wären akzeptabel, da ich eh neu lackieren wollte aber ich glaube das ist der Rahmentot ... 





Da konnte einer nicht mit nem Drehmomentschlüssel umgehen oder hat erst garkeinen genommen ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. August 2013)

Ja ... der scheint fertig zu sein .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. August 2013)

Stefan86 schrieb:


> ... ich glaube das ist der Rahmentot .....



 ....zurück damit! 
Wenn es Dich mal deswegen so richtig hinhaut - ärgerst Du Dich die Platze! 
Sieht nicht mehr Vertrauenswürdig aus - Safety first!


----------



## Stefan86 (30. August 2013)

Hm eine stabilisierende Maßnahme wie z.B. ein Rohr als Art Sattelstütze bis zum Tretlager wird da wohl auch keine große Wirkung haben, oder?
Ich weiß ja nicht wie da konstruktionell die Zugwirkung vom Tretlager auf das Sattelrohr ist.

Eine professionelle Reparatur bei Polytube, Carborep etc. wird wohl um 250 kosten ...


----------



## Groudon (30. August 2013)

Gib den Rahmen zurÃ¼ck. WeiÃ ja nicht was du gezahlt hast, aber bei schlierseer-radhaus.de gibt es auch Cube Rahmen ziemlich gÃ¼nstig! Lieber nen Hunni mehr und top Ware!  Kosten die Carbonrahmen ~500â¬.


----------



## Stefan86 (30. August 2013)

Die Rahmen beim Schlierseer Radhaus sind aber abgrundtief hässlich. 









Der Verkäufer ist jetzt auf 180 runter gegangen. Bei dem Preis werde ich das Teil evtl. als Rollentrainerbike aufbauen, da kann ja im Prinzip nicht all zu viel passieren, oder?


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. August 2013)

bei H&S bekommst Du Rahmen für 99,00. Für die Rolle lange diese bestimmt auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (30. August 2013)

*Eurobike..
Donnerstag war Messetag. Wie jedes Jahr darf ein Besuch auf der größten Bikemesse nicht fehlen. Und Cube hatte dieses Jahr auf dem neuen Stand 
reichlich Material dabei. Wie mir zu Ohren kamm, bietet Cube dieses Jahr sage & schreibe ca.40!! verschiedene MTB Modelle an.






kleine Auswahl,
Stereo










Hanzz










Sting WLS





AMS Super HPC





Fritzz





Bei anderen gab es aber auch ein paar Farbtupfer.





Oder für schlappe 20000, ein goldiges Ghost





Bei Interesse, 





Bekannte Gesichter, allen voran natürlich Andy,





Der Bezwinger der Schwerkraft, Danny MacAskill





und die Schwerkraft in Person, Ulf





von Conti,





Jenseits der Schwerkraft, Conti Girls & Freibier





Da brummt der Laden.





Mittendrin, Andy umringt von jungen Damen.





Der Abend wurde noch lang...

*
.


----------



## GlockeGT (31. August 2013)

Geil 
Wenn's nur nicht so weit weg wäre...


----------



## exscade- (31. August 2013)

Hatte auch überlegt, so ganz spontan mal durch halb Deutschland darunter zu fahren... aber nee, bin dann doch vernünftig gewesen und nicht gefahren


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2013)

Ich find es schade, das die EB nur einen Besuchertag hat 
War heute doch recht voll..... recht sehr voll 

Und viele aus dem Asiatischen Raum, die so wie auf jeder Messe jedes auch noch so kleine Detail geknipst haben..... ein Selm der jetzt böses Denke


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. August 2013)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> ...War heute doch recht voll..... recht sehr voll ...


 
Da war mir dann die Fotostory von Beuze viel lieber...
Vor Allem gab es die ohne Anfahrt... - konnten wir vormittags sogar noch etwas biken. Wer nur die ganzen Leute neben Beuze waren... 

@ Beuze - Du wirst doch wohl nicht schwach - Dein "Golden Cube" trug Dich doch wacker.....


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2013)

Also die Bilder sind toll, keine Frage aber live dabei zu sein ist eben doch noch etwas besser


----------



## cytrax (1. September 2013)

War schon ok heute. Mein Kumpel (Gelegenheitsbiker) hat doch tatsächlich bei Source was gewonnen  und da er nix damit anfangen kann habs ich bekommen


----------



## buschhase (1. September 2013)

Es hat nicht zufällig jemand Bilder vom neuen Rose Skyfire gemacht?


----------



## cytrax (1. September 2013)

Wollte ich eigentlich machen aber Bobby hat mich ganz ausm Konzept gebracht  Der Typ is einfach geil drauf 

Hier gibts aber schon nen Bericht:

http://enduro-mtb.com/super-enduro-das-rose-sky-fire-2014-2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buschhase (1. September 2013)

Ah cool. Danke dir!


----------



## haggi (4. September 2013)

Hier noch ein Video vom Cube Messestand. Das grüne Reaction sieht ja mal klasse aus

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5ByT-Wu-z0"]Eurobike 2013 - Cube Bikes 2014 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2013)

Danke für das Video. Aber ich komme überhaupt nicht mehr klar mit den Modellbezeichnungen.
Früher konnte ich klar ein Sting von einem Stereo und einem AMS unterscheiden. 

Tom


----------



## xerto (5. September 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Danke für das Video. Aber ich komme überhaupt nicht mehr klar mit den Modellbezeichnungen.
> Früher konnte ich klar ein Sting von einem Stereo und einem AMS unterscheiden.
> 
> Tom



tja so ist das halt, wenn man älter wird und nicht mehr so gut sieht


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (5. September 2013)

Brille aufsetzen hilft mitunter. 



Friendsofmine schrieb:


> ...
> Früher konnte ich klar ein Sting von einem Stereo und einem AMS unterscheiden.


Ein Sting ist komplett Alu, ein Stereo ist aus Plaste (min. der Hauptrahmen) - ganz einfach.
Sting war mal n Marathonbike, jetzt ist es quasi ein Billig-Stereo und sackschwer.


----------



## beuze1 (6. September 2013)

> Das könnte - wenn überhaupt - evtl. nur noch durch den Einsatz eines "Golden Cube" getoppt werden...aber Beuze ist ja auf dem Besten Wege....



*Ich arbeite fieberhaft an einer neuen Geschichte,






in einer gänzlich unbekannten Stadt,






betrachte die Dinge,






mal aus,






verschiedenen Positionen. Iwan Hajek-Klick!!






aber es braucht






noch Zeit.



*

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (6. September 2013)

Du bist zu früh fürs Oktoberfest


----------



## mzaskar (8. September 2013)

Ich hatte heute mal wieder die Tanzschuhe angezogen, damit ich auf dem glatten Parkett nicht so ins rutschen komme 







Vorbei an Blauen Lagunen










Ging es immer nach oben










Blick zurück





Grosse Löcher





Fast geschafft






Neue Ziele im Abendlicht






Aber jetzt bin ich erst einmal im Popo 

(Oberaargletschertour ca. 6h)


----------



## buschhase (8. September 2013)

So ne Gletscherwanderung ist schon was feines 

So, nach den stressigen letzten zwei Monaten hab ich es mal geschafft  den letzten Harz-Aufenthalt von mir und der BiFi zu verarbeiten.  Schnittqualitäten sind noch ausbaufähig, aber eventuell kann man so noch  ein paar Leute für den Harz begeistern. Sehr geiles Gebiet. In weiten  Stellen schöner als so mancher Alpentrail!

Harz-Trails-Pur:

Braunlage:

Nochn paar Harzvideos in meinem Album:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/199585

Hoffe es gefällt!

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. September 2013)

aus dem "Zeigt her......!



mathijsen schrieb:


> ...Ist 'ne DR-Reko-52, um genau zu sein: 52 8086.... (siehe hier. Traurig.



 Danke - hatte mich auch gemüht - aber nix gefunden. 

 @_Bocacanosa_ - Träger selbst gebaut?
Gab mal eine TV Reportage darüber - oder hast Du ihn bauen lassen, bzw.  nach der Reportage nachgebaut? Zufrieden mit dem "Halterungssystem" ??


----------



## Bocacanosa (9. September 2013)

Nein, das ist ein alter TwinnyLoad Träger. Hab ich mal bei nem Kollegen abgreifen können.

Das hier scheint das aktuelle Modell davon zu sein:
http://www.twinnyload.de/de/produkte/standard-ps


Bin mit der Kurbelklemmung sehr zufrieden. Mache aber bei weiteren Strecken noch nen Spanngurt um die ganze Konstruktion. Sicher ist Sicher... ;-)

Einziger Nachteil ist, dass sich das Teil nicht abklappen lässt. Bei meinem Auto jetzt nicht so das große Problem, bei nem Stufenheck sicherlich lästig.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (9. September 2013)

Danke für die schnelle, ausführliche Antwort! 
Da bin ich auch so - wahrscheinlich bräuchte man die Spanngurte nicht - 
aber genau das wäre vom Hebel her gesehen auch mir suspekt. 
Da nicht ab klappbar - fällt er bei mir (Skoda Yeti) raus!

Dir noch viel Freude damit!


----------



## Stefan86 (10. September 2013)

Moin. 

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage zu den hier oft kritisierten Sun Ringle Radium AM LRS den Cube verbaut.
Kriegt man die Dinger mit dem NoTubes Felgenband tubeless hin oder passt das nicht?


----------



## Riderman (11. September 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen warum mein AMS Super HPC  Rahmen immer bricht 

der erste Rahmen nach 1 Jahr 
der zweite Rahmen schon nach 3 Monaten



und nu ?


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. September 2013)

Riderman schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen warum mein AMS Super HPC  Rahmen immer bricht
> der erste Rahmen nach 1 Jahr
> der zweite Rahmen schon nach 3 Monaten




Hast Du vielleicht zugenommen? 

Schalter umleg:
Ich denke die Frage war eher rein rhetorischer Natur?!
Ärgerlich, gar keine Frage! 
Fall es doch ernster gemeint war - denke ich wären ein paar ergänzende Angaben (Eigengewicht, Fahrprofil, Rahmengröße u.ä.) durchaus von Nutzen.....


----------



## Riderman (11. September 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht zugenommen?
> 
> Schalter umleg:
> Ich denke die Frage war eher rein rhetorischer Natur?!
> ...





ich erreiche NICHT  0.1 tons 

bei 82 kg, fahr ich in erster Linie touren, / single trails zwischen Schwarzwald und Pfalz,  20"  Zoll Rahmen - wobei das keine Rolle spielen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (12. September 2013)

Riderman schrieb:


> ..20"  Zoll Rahmen - wobei das keine Rolle spielen sollte



War ja auch nur für die "Geometrie-Experten" bzw. falls Jemandem bekannt sein sollte, 
dass es eine bestimmte Rahmengröße eben auffällig oft erwischt.
(Fehlproduktion-/konstruktion, Materialfehler einer bestimmten Serie oder was auch immer). 
Je mehr Infos - desto besser geht halt Ferndiagnose. 
Ist aber scheinbar nicht so - bislang keine befriedigende Antwort. 
Also ich bin auch raus! Ich sehe da in dem was Du ergänzend geschrieben hast - 
keine Auffälligkeiten  & erst recht keine Notwendigkeit für diese Rahmenbrüche.  
Dafür sollte das AMS doch eigentlich sauber ausgelegt sein  

Sollte man  meinen aber:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518469
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8644316&postcount=2

- es gab halt auch schon derartige Fälle.

Hoffe das Ganze regelt sich für Dich schnell & kostenneutral und/oder 
es gibt auch noch eine befriedigende Lösungsantwort.


----------



## Riderman (13. September 2013)

ich hätte doch auf meinen Sohn hören sollen 

"Weisst du , das MHW Cube team kommt bald an jedes Rennen mit nem neuen Rahmen" 



naja, jetzt schaun wir mal ob es überhaupt noch einen 26er Rahmen gibt...


----------



## xerto (2. Oktober 2013)

nix mehr los hier


wir können uns ja wieder  beschimpfen und beleidigen, dann haben wir wieder leben drin


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. Oktober 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> nix mehr los hier
> 
> 
> wir können uns ja wieder  beschimpfen und beleidigen, dann haben wir wieder leben drin



Au ja. Du bist voll doof  und hast krumme Räder .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube es ja nicht!  ..... krumme Räder ... und doof. Eine echt saublöde Kombination!   
Wenn Euch zzt. langweilig ist - schnitzt einfach mal einen Halloween Kürbis. 
Habe ich gerade eben vollendet. Saublöde Arbeit (außer das es Spaß macht)
Ist meines Erachtens für das erste mal ganz schön geworden. 
Darum gab es wohl auch gleich ein Küsschen von Lagoona Blue = Monster-High. 









War ja nur ein Vorschlag .... Ihr könnt auch weiter  oder  oder 
PS: Jörg hat einen gaaaaaaanz kurzen ............................................Lenker!


----------



## xerto (3. Oktober 2013)

na also geht doch


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute mal mein AMS125 K16 Bj. 2009 geserviced.
Meine Revelation verlor auf der ' Luft-Seite' durch das Positiv-Ventil, etwas Öl. Nach dem Zerlegen und wieder Zusammenbauen habe ich aufgepumpt und wieder abgelassen. Hierbei ist wieder eine schöne Ladung ÖL rausgekommen.
Ich denke mal, ich muss mal die Dichtungen wechseln. Nur woran sieht man, dass eine nicht mehr funktioniert. Und warum sollten die auf einmal nicht mehr dicht sein ? Dreck war keiner drin.

Desweiteren habe vorne eine neue Bremsscheibe drauf gemacht. Eine XTRT76. Nun vibriert beim Bremsen die ganze Gabel, als hätte ich ABS. Woran liegt das ? Was muss ich tun ? Oder hört das auf, wenn die Scheibe eingefahren ist ? Zudem hat es diese Sicherheitscheiben ganz schön zusammengedrückt. Merkwürdig. Ich denke ich schraube das ganze nochmal auf. Hinten habe ich vor ein paar Wochen eine andere XT (nicht die teure) eingebaut und keine Probleme gehabt.
Habt Ihr einen Rat für mich ?

Wenigstens das neue Tretlager funktiniert sauber...

Danke und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## NaitsirhC (20. Oktober 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe heute mal mein AMS125 K16 Bj. 2009 geserviced.
> Meine Revelation verlor auf der ' Luft-Seite' durch das Positiv-Ventil, etwas Öl. Nach dem Zerlegen und wieder Zusammenbauen habe ich aufgepumpt und wieder abgelassen. Hierbei ist wieder eine schöne Ladung ÖL rausgekommen.
> Ich denke mal, ich muss mal die Dichtungen wechseln. Nur woran sieht man, dass eine nicht mehr funktioniert. Und warum sollten die auf einmal nicht mehr dicht sein ? Dreck war keiner drin.



Dass Öl beim Luftablassen raus kommt ist normal, unten (Negativkammer) kommt mehr raus als oben. Die ausströmende Luft reißt das Öl mit. In der Pos-Kammer sollten auch immer 2-3ml Öl sein, um die Dichtung zwischen Pos/Neg-Kammer zu schmieren. Ob eine Dichtung funktioniert oder nicht, merkst nur daran, wenn du Luft verlierst. Kannst du defekte Ventile ausschließen, dann einfach alle Dichtungen tauschen. Die O-Ringe werden eh nicht einzeln verkaufst, falls du ein Servicekit nimmst und nach 4 Jahren ist ein Dichtungswechsel auch in Ordnung.


----------



## LittleBoomer (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Christian,

danke für die Info. Zwischen Positiv- und Negativkammer habe ich lt. Anleitung 6ml W15 eingefüllt. 

Na dann sollte ja diesbezüglich alles i.O. sein, denn die Luft bleibt drin.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Oktober 2013)

Dann hatte ich es mit den 2-3ml falsch im Kopf. 

So lange es noch läuft würde ich nichts dran machen. Wenn du allerdings ne größere Reise oder so nächstes Jahr planst und genügend vorlauf hast, dann ist es bestimmt nicht verkehrt die Dichtungen zu tauschen.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (23. Oktober 2013)

Servus zusammen, brauch mal euere Hilfe!

Hab mir gestern mein neues elite super hpc race geholt und bei den Eingängen der innen verlegten Zügel schon ein Materialdefekt festgestellt. Hab jetzt mal Cube angeschrieben, weil sie ja fertig montiert zum Händler kommen.
Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich da?

Grüße


----------



## buschhase (23. Oktober 2013)

Bei nem neuen Rad würd ich aufn Umtausch bestehen!

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## Boshard (23. Oktober 2013)

Baywaldbrenner schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, brauch mal euere Hilfe!
> 
> Hab mir gestern mein neues elite super hpc race geholt und bei den Eingängen der innen verlegten Zügel schon ein Materialdefekt festgestellt. Hab jetzt mal Cube angeschrieben, weil sie ja fertig montiert zum Händler kommen.
> Welche Möglichkeiten hab ich da?
> ...



Sprech mal den Händler an wo du es gekauft hast.
vieleicht bekommst du Geld wieder oder einen Gutschein.


----------



## Baywaldbrenner (23. Oktober 2013)

Hab Cube auch schon angeschrieben, die schreiben auch nur, dass ich mich an meinen Händler wenden soll. Ruf dort morgen mal an...


----------



## Vincy (23. Oktober 2013)

Entweder eine Preisminderung oder Austausch des Rahmens. Das mußt du mit deinem Händler abklären, da er dein Vertragspartner ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baywaldbrenner (24. Oktober 2013)

Also Bike geht zurück zu Cube. Ist wohl besser so, aber jetzt wäre halt noch ein perfektes wetter zum biken.
Danke für die Hilfe!

Grüße aus Deggendorf


----------



## madmaxmatt (24. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

mich hat es mal wieder erwischt und ich schaue mich nach einem neuen Untersatz für das nächste Jahr um. 

Ich fahre bislang ein Scott Spark 29, allerdings entsprechen 100 straffe Millimeter vorne und hinten nicht mehr ganz meinen Vorstellungen. Ich wohne in Freiburg, die Trails sind also entsprechend vorhanden für 120mm plus. 

Folgendes habe ich mir ausgeschaut: 

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspens...0-hpc-race-29/

oder

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspens...0-hpc-race-29/

Für das erste mit 120mm spricht, dass es kein zu großer Umstieg zum raceorientieren Spark ist, d.h. es ist gut tourentauglich und für Marathons kann ich es auch noch verwenden. Ich bilde mir aber trotzdem ein, dass es trotz nur 20mm mehr um einiges komfortabler und spaßiger bergab wird, da das Spark (RC) schon sehr straff (und lang) ist. 

Für das 140mm Stereo spricht m.E. vor allem die Rock Shox Pike, welche top sein soll. Dagegen sprechen m.E. die Avid Bremsen, mit welchen in eigentlich durchweg schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Allerdings jucken mich die 140mm doch sehr, versprechen sie doch viel Spaß bergab und mit dem leichten Rahmen hält sich das Gesamtgewicht in Grenzen. Hab aber Schiss, dass ich am Ende auf längeren Touren oder Uphills keinen Spaß mehr habe. 

Hat jemand von euch schonmal eines der Bikes gefahren und kann hier berichten? 

Grüße u. Danke,


----------



## NaitsirhC (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann die zwar zu den Bikes nicht weiterhelfen, aber die Bremsen kannst du doch direkt nach dem Kauf neuwertig verkaufen und dir eine SLX/XT holen. Verlust dürfte dabei wahrscheinlich kaum anfallen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Oktober 2013)

Mal in der Runde gezeigt: Mein neues Schlachtschiff ...





Aber die Cubes sind ja noch in Überzahl .


----------



## xerto (29. Oktober 2013)

Biste zufrieden mit dem Bike Jörg?

ich habe es auch mal probe gefahren, allerding nur bei canyon auf dem Hof und fand es ansprechend aber die probefahrt nicht ausreichend. ist der abstad zum stereo wirklich spürbar?

aber auf dem trail ist ja eh alles anders.

ich habe übrigens deine frau in idstein auf dem 24 std rennen gesehn..

matsch und matschiger


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Oktober 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Mal in der Runde gezeigt: Mein neues Schlachtschiff ...Aber die Cubes sind ja noch in Überzahl .


 
In "Unschuldsweiß" 
Die geschwungene (Bau)form ist halt Geschmackssache... Aber Dir muss es taugen / gefallen.
Viel Spaß damit + die Cubes nicht verrotten lassen....


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Oktober 2013)

@xerto: Ja, ich bin sehr zufrieden. Ist im vergleich zum Stereo noch mal etwas agiler und schluck freudiger im Trail. Aus meiner Sicht ist das wirklich ne Schippe mehr als bei Stereo. Aber wir alle wissen auch, dass mehr Federweg keine bessere Fahrtechnik macht. Es verzeiht mir halt meine Fahrfehler die ich mache deutlich mehr. Das Strive ist im Trail ne echte Spaßkiste  und noch tourentauglich . Das Stereo ist allerdings etwas leichtfüßiger ... bei nem AlpenX würde ich wohl das Stereo nehmen .

Heimlicher Chef im Ring bleibt das AMS ... das hat mich beim Idstein24 brav und schnell durch die Runden getragen . Es bleibt irgenwie auch mein Schätzchen.

Spuri: Du siehst ... die Cubes sind in guten Händen. Und jeder der mich mal auf ne Gastrunde im Taunus besuchen kommt, kriegt nen GastBike .

Eigentlich reichlich bescheuert so viele Bikes ... aber naja - andere versaufen ihr Geld und andere investieren es in ihr Hobby. Ich mach beides


----------



## beuze1 (29. Oktober 2013)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> * ... aber naja - andere versaufen ihr Geld und andere investieren es in ihr Hobby. Ich mach beides *











Silvermoon schrieb:


> *Danke für diese tolle Farbenpracht und Aussicht!!!!*



*gerne doch,*



spurhalter schrieb:


> *Schon bei 95% Beuze?*



*90% würd ich sagen, die restlichen 15% such ich noch,





An allen Möglichen und unmöglichen stellen.*






.


----------



## beuze1 (17. November 2013)

*Erkenntnis des Tages.
Nicht jede Bachdurchfahrt gelingt 






Aber wasserdicht sind die Schuhe.
Was drin ist...bleibt drin *


.


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. November 2013)

Oder Schlammpfützendurchfahrt ....

... und der Schlamm bleibt auch drin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bunnyflopper (19. November 2013)

Für Bach- oder Seeüberquerungen nehme ich deshalb immer diese Spezialreifen.


----------



## madmaxmatt (20. November 2013)

madmaxmatt schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen,
> 
> mich hat es mal wieder erwischt und ich schaue mich nach einem neuen Untersatz für das nächste Jahr um.
> 
> ...



Also ich danke erstmal für die Rückmeldung!

Bin nun schlussendlich beim Stereo 120 HPC Pro hängengeblieben. Warum? 

Ich saß beim Händler auf einem 140er und kam mit der Geo gar nicht zu recht. Ich saß zu aufrecht und hatte das Gefühl, bergauf bald hinten abzusteigen. Weiterhin war mir das Fahrgefühl zu undynamisch... irgendwie kam ich damit kaum vom Fleck, fühlte sich zu träge an. Ist sicherlich eine Gewöhnungssache, schließlich ist das kein Racebike. 

Ich kam also zum Schluss, dass ein 29er mit 120mm Federweg meinen Ansprüchen am nächsten kommt. Ausserdem sollte es finanzierbar bleiben. Mit einer Reba und der kompletten XT (inkl. Bremsen) kann ich super leben. Der nächste Schritt nach oben wäre eine Fox gewesen, gepaart mit den leidigen Avid Bremsen und RaceFace Kurbeln. Das ganze hätte 400 EUR mehr gekostet. Ne danke, dann fahr ich die hundsgewöhnliche XT . 

Ich werde also als erstes die Schläuche rausmachen, die hässlichen Felgenaufkleber runter, einen ordentlichen Sattel montieren und die Carbonflatbar, die hier noch rumfährt. Denke, damit solle ich über das nächste Jahr kommen. Danach schauen wir weiter  

Hier noch ein Link zum guten Stück: 

http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/stereo-120-hpc-pro-29/

Grüße


----------



## beuze1 (21. November 2013)

bunnyflopper schrieb:


> Für Bach- oder Seeüberquerungen nehme ich deshalb immer diese Spezialreifen.





*OK, wir sehen uns dann ,
am schon legendären Schomburgtrail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, der ja merkwürdigerweise plötzlich nicht mehr von skyhopper ist..., aber lassen wir das 
und queren unten das Bächlein.*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (21. November 2013)

Beuze, Triathlon ist doch aber wenn man das nacheinander......also nicht gleich alles auf einmal.  

Aber Du bist ja wieder in Bestform, während es bei mir.....aber die Oder ist auch definitiv im Augenblick zu tief um Dir da nachzueifern... 
Schön, dass Du wieder voll dabei bist - mit Tour & Foto.


----------



## JayDee1982 (22. November 2013)

Ich lass auch mal wieder ein HALLO da, leider kam ich die letzten Tage/Wochen nicht oft zum Sport....

Were ich aber am Wochenende wieder ändern... hoffe ich doch


----------



## janmethner (24. November 2013)

Ich würde euch gerne von meinem ersten Cube erzählen...einfach ein bisschen berichten. Es ist ein aktuelles LTD Pro 29 und ich bin super zufrieden damit. Bilder findet ihr im "Zeigt her eure Cubes" Thread. 

Die ganze "Cube-Geschichte" begann für mich, als ich bei einem Bekannten dessen Cube gesehen habe. Ich weiss nicht mehr, welcher Typ es war, nur dass es weiß-blau war. Seitdem hab ich mich in das Design verliebt und wann immer ich irgendwo ein Cube gesehen habe, bin ich kurz stehengeblieben und habe es kurz betrachtet. Und wenn es nur im Vorbeigehen war. 
Jedenfalls war klar: Irgendwann muss ein Cube her! 
Da mein altes Bulls erstens langsam das Ende seiner Lebensdauer erreicht hatte, ich zweitens ohnehin ein neues Bike geplant hatte und drittens das Bulls geklaut wurde, war der Zeitpunkt gekommen, die Erfüllung des jahrelangen Traumes konkreter werden zu lassen - zumal es finanziell auch gerade gut passt für mich. 
Also habe ich mich auf der Cube Seite erstmal ausführlich informiert. Welches Bike möchte ich denn haben? Das Acid, das mir immer vorgeschwebt ist - oder gibt es noch ein anderes, das mir mehr zusagt? Was kostet mich der Spaß? Alu oder Carbon? Hardtail oder Fully? 
Carbonrahmen traue ich nicht so über den Weg...ich will nicht nach einem deftigen Sturz Angst um meinen Rahmen haben müssen. Also Alu. Das kann man zwar auch kaputtmachen, aber vielleicht nicht so leicht wie Carbon. 
Und ich hatte schon einige deftigere Unfälle und nie Probleme mit meinen Alurahmen. 
Gut, dann fielen die meisten Fullys auch raus. Außerdem wollte ich ein Hardtail, da ich das Bike auch viel auf Asphalt und in der Stadt bewege - da braucht es kein Fully. Die Federung nimmt nur mehr Kraft weg als beim Hardtail. 
Mit meinen Ansprüchen an eine gute Ausstattung blieben dann nur das Acid und das LTD übrig - das Reaction wäre zwar auch nice, hat aber einen Carbonrahmen. Außerdem wäre es mir doch etwas zu teuer gewesen. Schlussendlich sagte mir die Ausstattung beim LTD Pro doch am meisten zu - da stimmte für mich das Gesamtpaket am besten. 
Gut - dann also ein LTD Pro in blackline. Dieses orange-blau ist ja furchtbar....brrr.  Diese knalligen Farben bei Cube gefallen mir zumindest dieses Jahr nicht so sehr....außer dieses Laubfroschgrün (das Stereo gibt es in einer solchen Farbgebung afaik) und auch das grün-grau bei einigen Reactionmodellen sieht klasse aus. 
Also ab zum Händler und das LTD Pro mal probegefahren. Schon der erste Eindruck war super. Obwohl das Bike mit einem für mich etwas großen 21 Zoll Rahmen ausgestattet war. Der Eindruck wurde noch besser als ich das LTD SL mit 19er Rahmen fuhr. Ein Pro hatte er in 19 Zoll nicht da. Die Größe liegt mir dann doch besser. 

Als das Bike dann abgeholt werden konnte, setzte sich der Eindruck fort. Natürlich waren die großen 29 Zoll Reifen und der breite Lenker ungewohnt wenn man länger fuhr als bei der Probefahrt. Aber nach den ersten Kilometern legte sich das und ich hab das LTD Pro durch die Straßen des Ortes, wo der Händler ist und dann über einen Radweg nach Hause gejagt als würde ich es schon ewig fahren und nicht seit gerade mal 5 Minuten. Ich habe mich also sofort sicher auf dem Bike gefühlt. Vor allem bei den ersten Fahrten im Gelände setzte sich das fort...eine abschüssige Strecke durch den Wald bin ich viel schneller gefahren als mit dem Bulls - eben weil ich jederzeit das Gefühl hatte, das Fahrrad zu beherrschen und gut kontrollieren zu können. Diese Abfahrt ist zwar kurz aber recht fies, da sie erst über gut zu fahrenden Waldboden führt, dann aber in losen Schotter übergeht, von Bäumen eng gesäumt wird und dann noch Schlangenlinien beschreibt. Wer das nicht weiss, der gerät unter Umständen zu schnell auf diesen Schotter und stürzt weil es ihm das Hinterrad wegzieht, wenn er die Kurven nimmt. Ist mir auch schon passiert. Ich war beim ersten Mal auch eine Idee zu schnell dran, konnte das Cube aber wunderbar abfangen als das Hinterrad leicht unruhig wurde. Ging viel besser als mit dem Bulls. Und ich hab mich viel schneller über den Weg (wie ein breiter Trail) geschlängelt als mit dem alten Bike. 
Summa summarum bin ich hochzufrieden und sehr glücklich mit meinem ersten Cube! Und ich denke, dass wir noch viele schöne und spannende Touren/Abfahrten erleben werden!


----------



## kaktusflo (26. November 2013)

Wer möchte kann mein schönes Stereo kaufen, ebay Kleinanzeigen!


----------



## ben1982 (28. November 2013)

Frage in die Runde:

Bei den Steuersätzen von Cube (FSA) wird meist ein konischer 20mm hoher Steusatzspacer verbaut. Gibt es einen passenden mit z.B. nur 10mm Bauhöhe?

Kann man z.B. irgendeinen 1 1/8 FSA nutzen???


----------



## Boshard (28. November 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Bei den Steuersätzen von Cube (FSA) wird meist ein konischer 20mm hoher Steusatzspacer verbaut. Gibt es einen passenden mit z.B. nur 10mm Bauhöhe?
> 
> Kann man z.B. irgendeinen 1 1/8 FSA nutzen???



  Den Spacer bekommt man nicht einzeln 
  Suche auch einen

  musst einen ganzen Steuersatz kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (28. November 2013)

O.K. Da reicht ja der billigste. Geht ja nur um den Spacer...


----------



## Boshard (29. November 2013)

Nein Leider nicht 
da der FSA anders gefertigt wird !
Hab da auch schon rumprobiert.


----------



## Boshard (29. November 2013)

Hier mal ein Foto zum vergleich 

Rechts ist der von FSA 
Links Cane Creek


 Was man machen könnte den FSA mit der Drehbank bearbeiten.
  Am Spacer was weg drehen von oben.


----------



## Bastoo (30. November 2013)

*HIER EIN VIDEO FÜR ALL DIE, DIE CARBON NICHT RICHTIG VERTRAUEN KÖNNEN!*
Vor kurzem ist die Frage zu Carbon oder Alu aufgetaucht:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6APhKvaW6ig"]pbvid-243228.flv - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ich denke es zeigt gut, dass die höhere Festigkeit von Carbon durchaus kein Nachteil ist!
In denk in den Köpfen der Leute wird Carbon, durch die vielen Diskussionen, immer als ein sehr filigranes und sprödes Material angesehen, dass es "eigentlich" nicht ist (ausser in Bezug zu Alu natürlich)

Also die letzten 45sec des Videos, geben mir zumindest die Bestätigung, dass Steinschläge wohl kein Problem sein dürften


----------



## Cubiii123 (1. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag..
Ich bin neu hier und habe direckt mal eine Frage bezüglich des Stereos..
Ich bin 1.77cm und habe eine beinlänge von 84cm, also wäre ein 46 rahmenl natürlich genau richtig.
Ich habe jetzt aber die chance ein 48cm rahmen sehr günstig zu schießen..
könnte man den den vorbau verkürzen um die gleiche geometrie hinzu bekommen oder ist das murcks?mfg Felix


----------



## xerto (1. Dezember 2013)

Cubiii123 schrieb:


> Guten Tag..
> Ich bin neu hier und habe direckt mal eine Frage bezüglich des Stereos..
> Ich bin 1.77cm und habe eine beinlänge von 84cm, also wäre ein 46 rahmenl natürlich genau richtig.
> Ich habe jetzt aber die chance ein 48cm rahmen sehr günstig zu schießen..
> könnte man den den vorbau verkürzen um die gleiche geometrie hinzu bekommen oder ist das murcks?mfg Felix



nein

ich habe bei gleicher Beinlänge weder mit einem 18 noch mit einem 20 Zoll rahmen als 46 + 48 cm ein problem
der größere ist einen hauch ruhiger, der kleinere einen hauch agiler. alles geschmacksache. der unterschied ist wirklich minimal...

geht also. 

viel spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubiii123 (2. Dezember 2013)

danke für die hilfe habe noch eins in 18 zoll gefunden und brauche da noch professionellen rat. was sagt ihr zu preis leistung? der anbieter hat mir schon mitgeteilt das das rad 4-5 jahre alt ist und auch noch nie einen service gemacht bekommen hat!!http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...150-140-26-zoll/154924848-217-1944?ref=search


----------



## OIRAM (2. Dezember 2013)

*


Cubiii123 schrieb:



			danke für die hilfe habe noch eins in 18 zoll gefunden und brauche da noch professionellen rat. was sagt ihr zu preis leistung? der anbieter hat mir schon mitgeteilt das das rad 4-5 jahre alt ist und auch noch nie einen service gemacht bekommen hat!!http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...150-140-26-zoll/154924848-217-1944?ref=search

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Ohne dem Verkäufer zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber der Preis ist ja völlig überzogen, für ein Stereo, Model 2008 oder älter ... *


----------



## Cubiii123 (2. Dezember 2013)

was könnte ich den aushandeln?


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn jemand ein Stereo durch ein Liteville ersetzt dann wird er das nur tun, weil ihm das Stereo nicht mehr ausreicht. Insofern könnte das Stereo schon am Limit gefahren worden sein. 
Wie sehen die Lager aus ? Existiert eine Originalrechnung ?
Ich denke maximal 500,00 Euro wären realistisch, wenn die Angaben des Verkäufers stimmen. Aber ich denke unter 400,00 Euro sollte es wert sein.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. Dezember 2013)

Etwas um die 1000 würde ich sagen du solltest es dir auf jeden Fall in echt anschauen und Probe fahren. Was ist eigentlich an dem Bike legendär?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. Dezember 2013)

Hier neu für 1868,00 Euro

http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...eBaseDE&campaign=googleBaseDE/Cube Stereo K18


----------



## OIRAM (2. Dezember 2013)

*Der eigene WohlfÃ¼hlwillichhabenpreis ist immer so ne Sache.
Ich habe 3 RÃ¤der und bin absolut nicht darauf angewiesen, demzufolge ist es unfair nen Preis zu benennen.
1250,-â¬ wÃ¼rd ich fÃ¼r ein Model 2010-2012 je nach Ausstattung und Zustand zahlen.

Wenn es nicht eilt, warte doch bis nach Weihnachten.
Bei dem ein oder anderen steht vielleicht was neues unterm Baum und dann muÃ platz gemacht werden.
*


----------



## Cubiii123 (2. Dezember 2013)

@ little boomer
aber knappe 1900 ist auch noch ziemlich viel geld 
habe gedacht max 1200 für ein gebrauchtes..
also wenn jemand ein gutes abgeben möchte


----------



## Cubiii123 (2. Dezember 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hier neu für 1868,00 Euro
> 
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...eBaseDE&campaign=googleBaseDE/Cube Stereo K18


 
könnte man den hir noch eine 150 fox oder rock shox nachrüsten ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Dezember 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hier neu für 1868,00 Euro
> 
> http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...eBaseDE&campaign=googleBaseDE/Cube Stereo K18



Das Bike hab ich Ende 2009 für 1700 bei H&S "mitgenommen", damals ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis was heute kaum noch erreicht wird. Wer den Preis auf der Website zahlt, muss wirklich ein sehr großes Herz haben. Aufgrund des Alters und der inzwischen veralteten Komponenten find ich den Preis deutlich zu hoch. Ansich sind die ganzen Komponenten ja nicht schlecht, ich fahr auch noch 9fach und die Revelation ist nach wie vor top, aber ggü. "Stand der Technik" sollte es schon preiswerter sein 

Bei dem Alter und den geg. Daten ist es mMn ohne Besichtigung mit jemandem der Ahnung hat, schwer zu sagen, was für ein Preis angemessen sind. Bspw. sind die Lager mit ziemlich Sicherheit hinüber, Federgabel ist zwar neuer als der Rahmen, aber wie ist der Zustand? Genauso Zustand der Bremsen (Entlüftung notwendig?), Laufräder (Zentrierung?),...am Ende ist es vielleicht nicht so dramatisch aber bei der Aussage, dass es in den 4-5 Jahren noch nie einen Service hatte, sollte man schon grübeln. (Meine Räder und die der meisten hier im Forum hatten zwar auch noch nie einen offiziellen "Service", dürften aber trotzdem in besserem Zustand sein...)



> Also wenn jemand ein Stereo durch ein Liteville ersetzt dann wird er das nur tun, weil ihm das Stereo nicht mehr ausreicht. Insofern könnte das Stereo schon am Limit gefahren worden sein.



Sorry, aber wie kommst du da drauf? Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubiii123 (2. Dezember 2013)

danke schormal für die tipps ..
nacht!


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2013)

​ 
*... Und für die nächsten 365 Tage viel Glück und Erfolg, einen Lottogewinn und jede Menge Touren!*
*Ach ja... und nie wieder Verletzungen 



*​


----------



## xerto (10. Dezember 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Das Bike hab ich Ende 2009 für 1700 bei H&S "mitgenommen", damals ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis was heute kaum noch erreicht wird. Wer den Preis auf der Website zahlt, muss wirklich ein sehr großes Herz haben. Aufgrund des Alters und der inzwischen veralteten Komponenten find ich den Preis deutlich zu hoch. Ansich sind die ganzen Komponenten ja nicht schlecht, ich fahr auch noch 9fach und die Revelation ist nach wie vor top, aber ggü. "Stand der Technik" sollte es schon preiswerter sein
> 
> Bei dem Alter und den geg. Daten ist es mMn ohne Besichtigung mit jemandem der Ahnung hat, schwer zu sagen, was für ein Preis angemessen sind. Bspw. sind die Lager mit ziemlich Sicherheit hinüber, Federgabel ist zwar neuer als der Rahmen, aber wie ist der Zustand? Genauso Zustand der Bremsen (Entlüftung notwendig?), Laufräder (Zentrierung?),...am Ende ist es vielleicht nicht so dramatisch aber bei der Aussage, dass es in den 4-5 Jahren noch nie einen Service hatte, sollte man schon grübeln. (Meine Räder und die der meisten hier im Forum hatten zwar auch noch nie einen offiziellen "Service", dürften aber trotzdem in besserem Zustand sein...)



sterben die stereos jetzt schon im laden?

weil sie 4 jahre alt sind?

mit dem gleichen rad fahre ich seit 2009 durch dick und dünn. mit originaldämpfer und lager.

über den preis mag man ja diskuttieren aber das das fahrrad schon fast zerstört ist ist blödsinn.


ich habe das gleiche bezahlt und werde das stereo auch weiterhin nutzen.

ein gabel- und einen dämpferservice ein paar ketten und kasseten, schaltzüge und reifen das wars auf 20.000 km.

aber tausendfach endorfine und anderes vergnügen wiegt das mehr als auf.

also wenn du lust auf ein tolles bike schlag zu..

und lass dir nicht so einen blödsinn erzählen...


----------



## ThomasAC (10. Dezember 2013)

Hi!

Ich fahre in wunderschönes Cube Fritzz The One von 2010 in 18" und würde es gerne mit einer Reverb nachrüsten.
Nun gibt es zwei Längen, 380 und 420 mm. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Länge ich benötige bzw. wie ich das korrekt ausmessen kann?

Vielen Dank!

Bild vom Cube Fritzz The One 2010


----------



## xerto (10. Dezember 2013)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich fahre in wunderschönes Cube Fritzz The One von 2010 in 18" und würde es gerne mit einer Reverb nachrüsten.
> Nun gibt es zwei Längen, 380 und 420 mm. Kann mir jemand sagen welche Länge ich benötige bzw. wie ich das korrekt ausmessen kann?
> ...



hallo thomas

öffne den schnellspanner
ziehe raus
messe deine stütze
steck wieder rein
messe wie lang es raussteht
gesamtlänge minus was raussthet
schauen wieviel luft noch im rahmen ist

voila ne lösung

ich fahre am 18 zoll stereo eine mit 420mm


----------



## Bochumscasual (11. Dezember 2013)

Mahlzeit,
stehe vorm kauf eines Reaction GTC 2012.
Ein Bekannter will es verkaufen da er nur noch seinen Fully benutzt.
Er hat das Bike in einem GeschÃ¤ft fÃ¼r 1400â¬ gekauft und will es mir fÃ¼r 900(mit Rechnung) abgeben.Hat mir gestern noch ne Seite gezeigt wo das Rad in nem GeschÃ¤ft immer noch fÃ¼r 1,4 angeboten wird.
Ob es jetzt ein Race,SL oder Pro ist weiÃ ich leider nicht.
Bekomme es demnÃ¤chst zum Probefahren.
Ein besseres SchnÃ¤ppchen gibts wohl nicht oder?


----------



## xerto (11. Dezember 2013)

Bochumscasual schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> stehe vorm kauf eines Reaction GTC 2012.
> Ein Bekannter will es verkaufen da er nur noch seinen Fully benutzt.
> Er hat das Bike in einem Geschäft für 1400 gekauft und will es mir für 900(mit Rechnung) abgeben.Hat mir gestern noch ne Seite gezeigt wo das Rad in nem Geschäft immer noch für 1,4 angeboten wird.
> ...



guter preis... 

wenn passt schlag zu..

ich mag fox gabeln nicht, weil mir der ständige gabelservice auf die ei...r geht 

lieber ne reba, die kann ich selber warten.


viel spass mit dem gtc..


----------



## Bochumscasual (12. Dezember 2013)

Hab ich mir schon gedacht!
Werde berichten wenn ich ihn Probe gefahren habe.


----------



## beuze1 (13. Dezember 2013)

barbarissima schrieb:


> ​








*Dankeschön auch in den Taunus, der Rest ist zu spät!
Allerdings überlege ich mir, ob ich das nächste Mal wieder alle meine Freunde mit dem Bike kommen lass, den nicht alle kamen sicher nach Hause. *
*klar fahr ich noch heim!!





.
*​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (13. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Dezember 2013)

Beuze - bist du etwa der, der da im Video in der Küche sitzen geblieben ist? 
Und mal ganz ehrlich - der Gast ist doch nur in Deine Fahrrinne gekommen....ist Dir doch auch schon unzählige male passiert! 
Aber danke für die Warnung  also nur auf neutralem Boden...


BTW: Alles Gute nachträglich! 
Ich hoffe Dein Gast hatte eine Haftpflicht...sonst gibt es von den Nachbarn bald "Feierverbot".


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Dezember 2013)

jetzt bin ich irritiert ,
ich dachte Barbara meint den Fred. Oder ist dies ein Zufall ?

Ich wünsche Euch jetzt schon mal schöne Weihnachten, mit viel Bike-KrimKrams unterm Tannenbaum und einen guten Rutsch in ein  spannendes und aufregendes neues Jahr. 

Ich bin dann demnächst nämlich mal weg und sehe Euch nächstes Jahr wieder beim Radeln !!!

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Dezember 2013)

Wer an Zufälle glaubt, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann. 
Gute Reise, frohe Feiertage & Guten Rutsch!


----------



## beuze1 (15. Dezember 2013)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich irritiert ,
> *ich dachte Barbara meint den Fred*.



*Stimmt doch auch, zumindest nennt mich meine Schwester auch so 

Heute war das Wetter mal wieder so, das ich den Foto ausgepackt hab. Die Trails sind größtenteils in einem ordentlichem Zustand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Nach einigen kilometern durchs geliebte Argental war am höchsten Punkt, die Hütte erreicht.






Wo eine kleine Pause anstand und Zeit fürs schauen war.






Danach waren einige schöne Abfahrten an der Reihe






die mich zurück 






zum Fluss brachten.






Ein schöner Sonntag war das.*



.


----------



## BobTheBuilder (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich mÃ¶chte schweren Herzens mein treues Cube LTD Race aus 2009 an einen Freund verkaufen. NP war 1100â¬. Der Zustand ist gut, die Gabel Frisch geserviced und der Antrieb noch okay. Komponenten sind bis auf Vorbau (Hope) und VerschleiÃset (SLX) original.
Ich mÃ¶chte meinen Freund nicht Ã¼ber den Tisch ziehen, aber das. Bike auch nicht verschleudern. WÃ¤ren 450â¬ okay? Was meint ihr?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe und danke im Voraus!

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (16. Dezember 2013)

Naja - es ist von 2009. Aber wenn es so technisch ok ist, wÃ¼rde ich denken, dass 400-450â¬ durchaus ok sind. 


Es ist natÃ¼rlich immer so eine Sache wenn man an Freunde etwas verkauft (wenn dann mal was kaputt geht und es dann vlt die Freundschaft belastet) aber das steht hier ja nicht zur Diskussion. 


Also vom Preis ist es denke ich ok.


----------



## NaitsirhC (17. Dezember 2013)

Im zweiten Absatz hatte ich mich auf das gebrauchte Stereo aus dem Privatangebot bezogen um das es ein paar Beiträge vorher ging. War zwar durch das fehlende Zitat nicht direkt zu erkennen, aber du hast ja selbst erkannt, dass es so keinen Sinn ergibt. 




xerto schrieb:


> > Das Bike hab ich Ende 2009 für 1700 bei H&S "mitgenommen", damals ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis was heute kaum noch erreicht wird. Wer den Preis auf der Website zahlt, muss wirklich ein sehr großes Herz haben. Aufgrund des Alters und der inzwischen veralteten Komponenten find ich den Preis deutlich zu hoch. Ansich sind die ganzen Komponenten ja nicht schlecht, ich fahr auch noch 9fach und die Revelation ist nach wie vor top, aber ggü. "Stand der Technik" sollte es schon preiswerter sein
> >
> > Bei dem Alter und den geg. Daten ist es mMn ohne Besichtigung mit jemandem der Ahnung hat, schwer zu sagen, was für ein Preis angemessen sind. Bspw. sind die Lager mit ziemlich Sicherheit hinüber, Federgabel ist zwar neuer als der Rahmen, aber wie ist der Zustand? Genauso Zustand der Bremsen (Entlüftung notwendig?), Laufräder (Zentrierung?),...am Ende ist es vielleicht nicht so dramatisch aber bei der Aussage, dass es in den 4-5 Jahren noch nie einen Service hatte, sollte man schon grübeln. (Meine Räder und die der meisten hier im Forum hatten zwar auch noch nie einen offiziellen "Service", dürften aber trotzdem in besserem Zustand sein...)
> 
> ...


----------



## xerto (17. Dezember 2013)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Im zweiten Absatz hatte ich mich auf das gebrauchte Stereo aus dem Privatangebot bezogen um das es ein paar Beiträge vorher ging. War zwar durch das fehlende Zitat nicht direkt zu erkennen, aber du hast ja selbst erkannt, dass es so keinen Sinn ergibt.



Entschuldigung, 

jetzt habe ich es auch kapiert   

nachdem es mir einfach erklärt wurde


----------



## xerto (18. Dezember 2013)

hallo,

sieht gut aus das neue forumsdesign..

nur wo sind die bildchen? 

ha da sind sie ja 

lustig find ich, das dransteht wieviele beiträge man in den einzelnen foren geschrieben hat. da sind meine knapp über 200 wahrscheinlich anfängerniveau gegen andere wie: 

beuze cortina spuri sepi, sirrah usw....

vielleicht kommt mal wieder ein bißchen leben in die bude..


----------



## Deleted 174217 (18. Dezember 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> beuze cortina spuri sepi, sirrah usw....



Streit?


 
Lohnt doch nicht - keine 200 sehe ich sondern reichlich über 1000. 

Auf jeden Fall ist es (das Forum) nun anders...die Namen der Bikes sind weg - dafür die Anzahl Beiträge...
Na ja - schlecht ist es wahrlich nicht...aber zunächst ungewohnt. Der Mensch ist eben ein Gewohnheitstier. 
Aber auch im neuen Jahr lebt das Forum nicht von der Umstellung - sondern von unseren Beiträgen.


----------



## xerto (18. Dezember 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/gesundheit/er...chilles-schimpft-ueber-pedelecs-a-921365.html

das ist lustig....

schaut mal rein


----------



## xerto (18. Dezember 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Streit?
> 
> 
> 
> Lohnt doch nicht - keine 200 sehe ich sondern reichlich über 1000.


nee ich meinte doch auf der hauptseite die anzahl der geschriebenen artikel pro bereich  nicht insgesamt

schönes boxbildchen

aber ich pflege andere trainingsmethoden


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hauptseite? 200? Ich raff es nicht! Hab wohl zu oft ´nen Hammer auf dem Kopf parken lassen.


----------



## xerto (19. Dezember 2013)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Hauptseite? 200? Ich raff es nicht! Hab wohl zu oft ´nen Hammer auf dem Kopf parken lassen.




gehst du hierhin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/cube.149/


guckst du auf die themen...

siehst du deinen namen und wieviel beiträge du geschrieben hast

das meinte ich unter uns frankfurtern 

dir einen guten tag


----------



## LaCarolina (19. Dezember 2013)

Huch - alles neu hier. Ist die Seite bei Euch jetzt auch so schmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Dezember 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> ...das meinte ich unter uns frankfurtern
> dir einen guten tag



 Ah, mit dem Cursor auf das kleine Bildchen ziehen.....muss einem aber wirklich gesagt werden. 
Danke - Dir auch! 

@LaCarolina - ja, die Anzeige ist wohl auf Diätmodus! = nun schmal.


----------



## Bocacanosa (19. Dezember 2013)

xerto schrieb:


> gehst du hierhin:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/cube.149/
> 
> ...



Hallo mein Gutster!

???? Ich seh da weder meinen Namen, noch ne Anzahl?

Hast Du mal nen Screenshot?




*EDIT:* Jetzt, nach Spuris Beitrag weiß ich, was Du meinst.


----------



## xerto (19. Dezember 2013)

so mein neuerster erwerb:

kein cube......

die bauen keinen stahlrahmen und ich wollte einen


altersgerechtes bike wahrscheinlich nicht downhill fähig: 






ich wollte ein trekkingrad mit nabenschaltung und ketten schutz
mit gepäckträger und vernünftiger lichtanlage

gekauft habe ich ein stahlrad von herkelmann mit rohloff und HS33





lustig ist der speedlifter, den man auf diesem bild sieht. hier kann die höhe des lenkers um 10cm erhöht bzw. vermindert werden. wenn es ganz oben ist fährt es sich wie ein oparad. bei ganz unten hat es fast sportliche züge 


allerdings wollte ich auch kein fahrrad, das bei vielen "das haben wollen" auslöst und das ist leider bei der rohloffdose und auch bei der HS so. deswegen wollte ich eine 11gang shimano Nabe mit V-bremsen. leider ausverkauft aber man hat mir ein angebot gamacht für das rohloff bike, dem ich nicht widerstehen konnte


also habe ich auch ein schloss für das 17kg schwere fahrrad gekauft. jetzt wiegt es 20 kg.

ob die nabe gut oder schlecht ist kann ich nicht entscheiden. sie funktioniert, aber das tun meine kettenschaltungen auch. das hinterrad ist sehr schwer, aber is ja klar. ansonsten ist das fahrad ein spurtreuer panzer, der mit der leichtigkeit der mtb`s wenig zu tun hat. halt ein streckenläufer.

wir werden sehen wie es wird.

hauptsache biken


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (24. Dezember 2013)

MTB und Leichtigkeit? Fahr mal ein Rennrad 

Aber schick ist es irgendwie schon - so schön edel schwarz. Nur bei 17 kg würde ich aussteigen. Da ist mir mein 9 kg Cyclocrosser doch lieber als Alltagsrad.


----------



## xerto (24. Dezember 2013)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> MTB und Leichtigkeit? Fahr mal ein Rennrad
> 
> Aber schick ist es irgendwie schon - so schön edel schwarz. Nur bei 17 kg würde ich aussteigen. Da ist mir mein 9 kg Cyclocrosser doch lieber als Alltagsrad.



da hast schon recht das ein RR ein hohes mass an leichtigkeit vermittelt... iss nur blöd mit gepäck..

in die schönheit des herkelmanns habe ich mich auch ein bischen verliebt....

mit einem leichten crosser macht es sicherlich auch spass im alltag strecken zu bewältigen. ich möcht halt im sommer auch noch flußtouren machen und viel gepäck transportieren.

so habe ich es bisher gemacht:







das ltd race benutze ich auch als alltagsbike, winterrad,  ausprobierrad, usw...


aber licht muss man organisieren und ein schutzblech genauer ein wirkungsvolles schutzblech gibt es nicht.


----------



## Vincy (24. Dezember 2013)

*Frohe Weihnachten!*

im Cube land


----------



## CubeFan1998 (24. Dezember 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> *Frohe Weihnachten!*
> 
> im Cube land



Dito

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## xerto (24. Dezember 2013)

Wünsche ich Euch allen auch....

und viele geschenke.....

am besten cubes...


----------



## c-r-xt09 (25. Dezember 2013)

Merry Christmas aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (26. Dezember 2013)

Das Xerto Trekkingrad finde ich schon sehr gut für den beschriebenen Einsatzzweck. Ich hätte aber auch versucht irgendwo bei 15 Kilo zu landen


----------



## xerto (26. Dezember 2013)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Das Xerto Trekkingrad finde ich schon sehr gut für den beschriebenen Einsatzzweck. Ich hätte aber auch versucht irgendwo bei 15 Kilo zu landen



eigentlich merkt man das gewicht beim fahren gar nicht...

nur beim bergauf...

aber dann beim abwärts 

aber im ernst. es ist kein wirlicher unetrschied ob 15 oder 18 kg trekkingrad. mit viel gepäck ist aber natürlich ein schweres und stabiles fahrrad angenehmer.

vorher mein race hat bei bergab und viel gepäck ganz schön gewackelt... das ist jetzt vorbei..


----------



## JayDee1982 (29. Dezember 2013)

hab das schöne warme Wetter am 24. auch für eine kleine Tour genutzt


----------



## Moga (6. Januar 2014)

Hey, ich brauche noch n bischen "Deko" für meine Zimmerwand . Hat zufällig jemand einen gebrochenen/gerissenen Cube MTB Rahmen den er loswerden will? Würde mich echt freuen.


----------



## Xeleux (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen... Ich liebäugele seit kurzem mir ein CUBE zuzulegen. Welche Rabatte habt ihr so bei Euren Händlern raus schlagen können. 
Ich möchte hier jetzt aber keine große Diskussion anfangen, deshalb: Wer auf meine Frage antworten möchte - bitte per PN... Danke für Eure ehrliche Äußerung... 
Gruß 
Xeleux


----------



## DonChulio (27. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute!

Ich hab mir letztes Jahr ein 29er Hardtail Gekauft, das Analog 2013er. Dass das eher ein Einsteigerrad ist weiß ich, meine Frage wäre nun:

Ich will mir jetzt was Höherpreisigeres Kaufen 1000euro+, ich Liebäugel ja mit nem Fully. Die fangen ja bei grob 1500 euro an....Leg ich lieber 1000-1500 in ein Mega Hardtail an oder kann ich auch getrost das Fully nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (27. Januar 2014)

DonChulio schrieb:


> ...meine Frage wäre nun:
> Ich will mir jetzt was Höherpreisigeres Kaufen 1000euro+, ich Liebäugel ja mit nem Fully. Die fangen ja bei grob 1500 euro an....Leg ich lieber 1000-1500 in ein Mega Hardtail an oder kann ich auch getrost das Fully nehmen?



Meine Frage wäre - was für ein Fahrprofil hast Du denn? Also wozu brauchst Du das Bike?
Hast ja mit einem Harten Erfahrungen sammeln können. Hat es für Dich gereicht?
Da lass mal was gucken - sonst ist die Frage eher nicht zu beantworten.....


----------



## DonChulio (27. Januar 2014)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre - was für ein Fahrprofil hast Du denn? Also wozu brauchst Du das Bike?
> Hast ja mit einem Harten Erfahrungen sammeln können. Hat es für Dich gereicht?
> Da lass mal was gucken - sonst ist die Frage eher nicht zu beantworten.....



hi!
Also ich fahre sowohl geteerte Wege als auch Waldwege, sowie Querfeldein...ich bin mit meinem Aktuellen schon an die Grenzen gekommen, was Federweg angeht 

Ich durfte bei meinem Freundlichen auch schon kurz mal ein Fully fahren. Das gefühl war soweit auch gut, ist eben doch noch mal was anderes wenn man mit einem Fully über Unebenheiten fährt


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. Januar 2014)

Ich finde nicht das man dafür ein fully braucht. Fahre im Grunde das selbe und das HT reicht.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## DonChulio (27. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das man dafür ein fully braucht. Fahre im Grunde das selbe und das HT reicht.
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



das ist ja eben die Frage, geb ich 1000-1500 für ein sehr gut ausgestattetes HArdtail aus oder Einsteiger Fully


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. Januar 2014)

DonChulio schrieb:


> das ist ja eben die Frage, geb ich 1000-1500 für ein sehr gut ausgestattetes HArdtail aus oder Einsteiger Fully



Ich würde es lieber in ein Super Hardtail investieren, mit Fox Gabel und kompletter XT Austattung. Und wenn du dann feststellst, dass dein Hardtail doch nicht mehr reicht dann brauchst du "nur" den Rahmen zu tauschen. Auch in der Hinsicht das man für 1500€ nur Einsteiger Fullys bekommt.


----------



## DonChulio (27. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich würde es lieber in ein Super Hardtail investieren, mit Fox Gabel und kompletter XT Austattung. Und wenn du dann feststellst, dass dein Hardtail doch nicht mehr reicht dann brauchst du "nur" den Rahmen zu tauschen. Auch in der Hinsicht das man für 1500€ nur Einsteiger Fullys bekommt.



ja kann ich die Anbauteile dann einfach in ein Fully Rahmen umbauen?! (Bin un wissender Anfänger)


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. Januar 2014)

DonChulio schrieb:


> ja kann ich die Anbauteile dann einfach in ein Fully Rahmen umbauen?! (Bin un wissender Anfänger)



Was heißt Einfach. Du baust alle Anbauteile ab, Schaltung, Gabel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker ect. und schraubst sie an den neuen. Wenn du das Werkzeug nicht hast lässt ud das am besten machen.


----------



## DonChulio (27. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Was heißt Einfach. Du baust alle Anbauteile ab, Schaltung, Gabel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker ect. und schraubst sie an den neuen. Wenn du das Werkzeug nicht hast lässt ud das am besten machen.



besser wird sein, muss ich mal mit meinem Freundlichen reden.....das Cube Reaction Pro als 29er ist schon schick


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. Januar 2014)

Muss es denn ein cube sein und was sind deine Anforderungen bis auf die 1500€ Budget.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## DonChulio (27. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Muss es denn ein cube sein und was sind deine Anforderungen bis auf die 1500€ Budget.
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



find cube eigentlich super! Aber ich sag mal wenn es auch eins von ner anderen Marke ist, ist auch ok.

Anforderungen habe ich nicht sonderlich viele, bin dazu noch zu frisch im MTB Bereich. Was ich halt gerne hätte wäre eine Fox Federgabel, weil ich nur gutes von der Marke gehört habe. Shimano ist ja Standard genauso wie Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. Januar 2014)

Ob Fox jetzt gut ist ist eine Frage der Ansicht da du sie z.B. einmal im Jahr zum großen service zu Fox zuschicken sowie du den kleinen service im Gegensatz zu RockShox auch nicht so leicht selbst machen kannst.

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## DonChulio (27. Januar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ob Fox jetzt gut ist ist eine Frage der Ansicht da du sie z.B. einmal im Jahr zum großen service zu Fox zuschicken sowie du den kleinen service im Gegensatz zu RockShox auch nicht so leicht selbst machen kannst.
> 
> Mit dem Handy geschrieben



das heißt ich muss am ende der Saison das halbe Rad zerlegen und die Federgabel zu Fox schicken Oo was das denn für ein quatsch, reicht es nicht wenn mein Fahradverkäufer das komplette rad Wartet?


----------



## kaktusflo (27. Januar 2014)

So sieht es aus! Wenn das nicht machen solltest, verlierst Deine Garantie! Bedeutet Gabel + Dämpfer gesamt rund 250€ im Jahr (siehe Preisliste toxoholics)

Meine Erfahrung war, dass mein defekter Dämpfer nach 1,5 Jahren abgelehnt wurde. Soll heißen, 130 € selber bezahlt. Zur Info, ich bin ein Tourenradler ;-) hartes Zeug fahr ich damit nicht! Weiter dauerte es gute 6 Wochen bis das Teil wieder beim Händler war, ewiges hin und her!? Bei meinem neuen bike das gleiche Affentheater! Dies mal als Garantiefall, der Dämpfer ist 2 Monate alt und bereits defekt. Am 16.1. ging das Teil vom Händler zu Toxo. Auf der Homepage steht, Garantiearbeiten werden innerhalb von 2 Werktagen bearbeitet. Heute mal bei Toxo angefragt, die haben den noch nicht mal im Wareneingang vermerkt. Heißt, der liegt schon über ne Woche bei denen rum!? Die gleiche Sch... wieder von vorne!

Fazit: Premium Preise, Arschl...Service!

Das waren meine letzten Fox Teile! Rock shox hat meine Gabel nach fast 2 Jahren wieder repariert ohne einen Euro zahlen zu müssen und innerhalb einer Woche wieder zum Händler geschickt! Service selber machen fällt bei mir weg, Alternativen halten sich in Grenzen, mein Händler macht den Service nicht selbst.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (27. Januar 2014)

Sprich lieber ne gute SID oder ne gute alte reba 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Rucksim (27. Januar 2014)

DonChulio schrieb:


> das heißt ich muss am ende der Saison das halbe Rad zerlegen und die Federgabel zu Fox schicken Oo was das denn für ein quatsch, reicht es nicht wenn mein Fahradverkäufer das komplette rad Wartet?


 
Meine Fox Float 32 ist knapp vier Jahre alt, hat ca. 14.000km runter wurde noch nie zum Service geschickt und läuft noch wie am ersten Tag. Den jährlich vorgeschriebenen Service sehe ich eher als Empfehlung des Herstellers. Bzgl. Kulanz im Schadensfall kann ich wenig sagen, bisher hatte ich mit Fox noch keine Defekte innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre. Dämpfer hat nach 3 Jahren etwas Öl verloren, aber da war ich selbst Schuld dran. Was RockShox angeht, die Reverb an meinen neuen Bike war leider bereits ab Werk kaputt und musste getauscht werden.

Pech kann man mit jedem Fabrikat mal haben.


----------



## Bernd2014 (27. Januar 2014)

Hi alle zusammen! Puh, wusste auch nicht das man die Gabel + Dämpfer zum Hersteller einschicken muss. War das 2007 / 2008 auch schon so? Mein Händler hat mir das auch nie gesagt!


----------



## kaktusflo (27. Januar 2014)

Rucksim schrieb:


> Meine Fox Float 32 ist knapp vier Jahre alt, hat ca. 14.000km runter wurde noch nie zum Service geschickt und läuft noch wie am ersten Tag. Den jährlich vorgeschriebenen Service sehe ich eher als Empfehlung des Herstellers. Bzgl. Kulanz im Schadensfall kann ich wenig sagen, bisher hatte ich mit Fox noch keine Defekte innerhalb der ersten 2 Jahre. Dämpfer hat nach 3 Jahren etwas Öl verloren, aber da war ich selbst Schuld dran. Was RockShox angeht, die Reverb an meinen neuen Bike war leider bereits ab Werk kaputt und musste getauscht werden.
> 
> Pech kann man mit jedem Fabrikat mal haben.


2 Jahre, 2 Dämpfer, beide von Fox, beide waren defekt! Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Problemen mit dem CTD! Das andere Hersteller auch das ein oder andere Problem haben steht außer Frage! Meine RS war ja auch im Eimer allerdings ist es dann eine Frage wie man damit umgeht! Meiner Meinung nach kann man Serviceintervalle als Garantieanspruch durchaus voraussetzen,  allerdings muss der Dämpfer dann nach spätestens  1-2 Woche wieder beim Händler sein, und HALLO Gabel und Dämpfer 250€ !? Das zahlt man für nen Kundendienst bei nem Kleinwagen!!! Das es auch anders geht sieht man ja...rock shox!


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Januar 2014)

Ich kann das Ganze nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ihr kauft euch Räder für mehrere tausend Euro und jammert über Mondpreise beim Service?
Wieso jammert dann keiner bei Bremsbelägen oder Reifen usw. die kosten doch auch Verhältnismäßig viel?
Wer Geld sparen will macht es selber oder sucht sich ein anders Hobby.


----------



## kaktusflo (28. Januar 2014)

Dämon__ schrieb:


> Ich kann das Ganze nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ihr kauft euch Räder für mehrere tausend Euro und jammert über Mondpreise beim Service?
> Wieso jammert dann keiner bei Bremsbelägen oder Reifen usw. die kosten doch auch Verhältnismäßig viel?
> Wer Geld sparen will macht es selber oder sucht sich ein anders Hobby.




Wie Du selber schon schön festgestellt hast -> "Mondpreise" über diese wird nun mal diskutiert, was übrigens 
auch bei Bremsen bzw. Reifen der Fall ist, mehr nicht. 

Keiner jammert wenn das Preis-/*Leistung*sverhältnis z.B. bei Service passt! Und das ist bei Fox nun mal nicht der Fall! 
Selber machen -> da sind wir dann wieder beim Thema Garantie bzw. nicht jeder hat das technische Know-how sowas 
selber machen zu können! Und komm mir jetzt nicht "dann soll man sich ein anderes Hobby suchen" oder nähst Du Deine 
eigenen Fußballschuhe nur weil Du gerne Fußball spielst? 

Das hat nix mit Geld sparen zu tun! Du erwartest doch auch, wenn Du ein bike für 2.000 € kaufst und 250 € nur für den 
Service der Gabel und Dämpfungselemente zahlst, dass dann wenigstens nicht jedesmal dein einziges Theater damit hast.

Und wie gesagt, es geht ja auch anders. Rock Shox macht es vor!  Fox kommt so nun für mich nicht mehr in Frage...leider!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (30. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte mal alle, die über Preise beim Service jammern, sehen, wenn sie die Preise selber machen müssten...


----------



## kaktusflo (30. Januar 2014)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal alle, die über Preise beim Service jammern, sehen, wenn sie die Preise selber machen müssten...



Na dann... furchtbar cleverer Kommentar


----------



## andi_tool (1. Februar 2014)

das ist halt meine Meinung.

Was glaubst Du, durch wieviele Hände eine Federgabel geht, bis die wieder zurück ist?

bloß mal so:

- Warenannahme beim Service
- Auseinanderbauen
- Prüfen, was gemacht werden muß bzw. was man ersetzen muß
- Reparatur
- Testen
- Verpacken
- Lieferpapiere und Rechnung für den Händler erstellen
- Versenden (da fallen schon Euro 7,00 Porto an)

Ach so, Dein Händler will auch noch was verdienen.

Ich habe für den Service meiner Fox-Gabel Euro 139,00 bezahlt und empfinde das nicht als teuer!


----------



## buschhase (1. Februar 2014)

Don't feed the troll!


----------



## CelticTiger (3. Februar 2014)

Der kleine Service (Öl, Fluid, Buchsen und Staubabstreifer erneuern) ist bei den Fox-Gabeln nun wirklich kein großes Problem. Es fallen einem beim Öffnen der Gabel zumindest nicht zig Kleinteile entgegen.


----------



## Bernd2014 (3. Februar 2014)

Hat man nach 2 Jahren nicht eh keine Garantie mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Februar 2014)

Bernd2014 schrieb:


> Hat man nach 2 Jahren nicht eh keine Garantie mehr?



Worauf?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## CelticTiger (3. Februar 2014)

Ich kenne keinen Hersteller von Federelementen, der über die gesetzliche Gewährleistung (2 Jahre) hinaus Garantie bietet - selbst der sauteure Edelhersteller "German A" nicht.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (3. Februar 2014)

Ach ihr redet immer noch über die gabeln ich dachte ihr sprecht über den Rahmen 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Bernd2014 (3. Februar 2014)

Jap, daher ist doch auch der jährliche Gabelservice irgendwann für den "NORMALO" mit ca. 2000 KM p.a. überflüssig.


----------



## cytrax (8. Februar 2014)

Selber servicen is gar net so schwer. Alles was net unbedingt mit Stickstoffbefüllung zu tun hat kann der Normalo auch selber machen. Wer keine 2 linken Hände hat, schafft das schon  Meine Fox Talas hat nie nen offiziellen Service gesehn und funzt trotzdem. Hier mal Talasgedöns


----------



## Svenoozz (11. Februar 2014)

Hi Leute, bin neu hier im Forum und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike.
Ich hatte erst das Cube LTD 29 Race (2013) ins Auge gefasst. Das ist aber leider fast nicht mehr zu bekommen.
Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass jetzt im Februar das LTD Race One 2014 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a112864/race-one-greynblackngreen.html raus kommt. komplette XT Ausstattung, oder gibts an dem Bike ein Haken? Ist ja komischerweise 100€ billger als das normae Race 2014 und hat augenscheinlich die bessere Ausstattung? 
Oder kann man bedenkenlos zuschlagen?

Könnte das LTD Race One für 989€ bekommen.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Boshard (12. Februar 2014)

Kann man Kaufen


----------



## CelticTiger (12. Februar 2014)

Svenoozz schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin neu hier im Forum und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike.
> Ich hatte erst das Cube LTD 29 Race (2013) ins Auge gefasst. Das ist aber leider fast nicht mehr zu bekommen.
> Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass jetzt im Februar das LTD Race One 2014 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a112864/race-one-greynblackngreen.html raus kommt. komplette XT Ausstattung, oder gibts an dem Bike ein Haken? Ist ja komischerweise 100€ billger als das normae Race 2014 und hat augenscheinlich die bessere Ausstattung?
> Oder kann man bedenkenlos zuschlagen?
> ...



12kg für ein Hardtail in dieser Preisklasse sind ganz schön happig. Ich vermute mal anhand der "Zutatenliste", daß die Laufräder bleischwer sein werden.
Ich meine,im Einsteigerpreissegment sollte man sich immer bei den Direktversendern wie Radon, Canyon, etc. umschauen.


----------



## Bernd2014 (12. Februar 2014)

Svenoozz schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin neu hier im Forum und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike.
> Könnte das LTD Race One für 989€ bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Sven



Alternative? Kenne mich nicht mit dem Hersteller aus...
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/de/Haibike-Q-FS-SE-26/c-WG000009/a-A013428


----------



## buschhase (12. Februar 2014)

Svenoozz schrieb:


> Hi Leute, bin neu hier im Forum und auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike.
> Ich hatte erst das Cube LTD 29 Race (2013) ins Auge gefasst. Das ist aber leider fast nicht mehr zu bekommen.
> Jetzt habe ich gesehen, dass jetzt im Februar das LTD Race One 2014 http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a112864/race-one-greynblackngreen.html raus kommt. komplette XT Ausstattung, oder gibts an dem Bike ein Haken? Ist ja komischerweise 100€ billger als das normae Race 2014 und hat augenscheinlich die bessere Ausstattung?
> Oder kann man bedenkenlos zuschlagen?
> ...



Grade für Neueinsteiger bin ich immer dafür: Probefahren, Probefahren, Probefahren. Kannst noch nicht wissen welche Geometriedaten dir gefallen könnten bzw. auf denen du dich wohlfühlst. Daher erstmal Finger weg vom Versender außer du hast Zeit vor Ort die Räder zu testen (was in Bonn und Koblenz der Fall wäre). Ansonsten machst du mit einem Cube HT für den Anfang mit Sicherheit nicht soviel falsch. Kenn mich mit den aktuellen Modellen nicht wirklich aus. Würde aber auch hier mal ausnahmsweise auf eine der großen dt. MTB-Zeitschriften verweisen (MountainBike oder Bike). Die Tests fallen zwar meist immer eindeutig in eine Richtung aus, aber der Text in den Vergleichstest ist doch meistens gehaltvoll und kann helfen. Und immer dran denken, Handeln geht im Grunde bei allen Händlern!

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Schwabe81 (26. Februar 2014)

Tach zusammen, wollte mal fragen ob jemand hier den
CUBE FRS 20 PROTEKTOR RUCKSACK FREERIDE und welche Erfahrungen es damit gibt.
Danke der_Schwabe


----------



## obiwen (2. März 2014)

hallo, passt eine tapered gabel in ein cube ams 125 von 2009 ? gruß


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. März 2014)

Hat das Steuerrohr einen durchgehenden Durchmesser?

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## xerto (3. März 2014)

irgenwie vermisse ich hier die alten poster und diskuttierer.

ich war am andern ende der welt. sogar hier herscht die schwerkraft. man fällt nicht runter von der kugel.

die haben hier allerdings komische viecher:








und nun ein australischer finger beim versuch einen grandiosen sportler zu fotografieren  







eigentlich wollte ich ein bild von mit beim fremd gehen...das bike war  kein cube 





ich bin damit durch melbourn getourt. war ne tolle tour...








dieses schild ist mal eine anregung für deutschland

das steht sogar auf den motorways, das ist hier so ähnlich wie eine autobahn.

und das hier ist der autor, als das bier alle war..

australien hat uns im ranking des biertrinker bzw. des prokopf verbrauchs international überholt. ich habe alles gegegeben. an mir hat es nicht gelegen 






der aufdruck auf den t-shirt heißt:

netter junger bursche..

hat mir meine bessere hälfte geschenkt und übersetzt...

hier waren wir immer essen.

in australien gibt es inzwischen mehr aistische als engliche gauner äh eingeborene äh erstbesiedler äh was weis ich..







es ist schon zu verstehen das die engländer hierher ihre verbrecher geschafft haben:

unglaubliche hitze
wenig wasser
kaum bewuchs
selsame viecher
autobahnen mit tempolimit
bier ist doppelt so teuer wie bei uns
berge sind nur halb so hoch
3000 km rotes land praktisch unbewohnbar mit 50 grad tagestemperatur

also in summe :

ein geiles Land...






und das wetter ist hier auch wie zuhause


----------



## DS1002 (11. März 2014)

Schöne Bilder und interessante Geschichte dazu, aber die Übersetzung ist nicht so ganz 100% korrekt


----------



## cytrax (11. März 2014)

Bist in Straya?^^ Die Viecher sind echt seltsam da


----------



## Boshard (13. März 2014)

Moin Leute hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Fritzz Pro 2012.
Bei Starken oder Kraft vollem Treten Knacht es.
Egal ob im Stehen oder sitzen.

Kurbel und Innenlage hatte ich schon raus saubergemacht und wieder eingefettet.
Pedale hatte ich auch ab und Gewinde gefettet.
Was mir auf gefallen ist Pedale haben Leichtes Spiel könnte das die Ursache sein.

Sattelklemme und Stütze hatte ich auch raus , wurde auch wieder gefettet.


----------



## xerto (16. März 2014)

DS1002 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder und interessante Geschichte dazu, aber die Übersetzung ist nicht so ganz 100% korrekt



naja ich übe halt noch..

und ich glaube frauen fast alles.

was ist eigentlich mit einem cube forumstreffen dieses jahr?

sepi, spuri, beuze, cortina, usw.  wo seid ihr alle eigentlich?


----------



## xerto (16. März 2014)

DS1002 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder und interessante Geschichte dazu, aber die Übersetzung ist nicht so ganz 100% korrekt




naja ich übe noch und glaube frauen halt alles...

was ist eigentlich mit einem forumstreffen dieses jahr?

beuze, sirrah, cortina, sepi, spuri, usw.  wo seid ihr den alle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lycan (16. März 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Sattelklemme und Stütze hatte ich auch raus , wurde auch wieder gefettet.



[/quote]
Bei mir war es mal die Kassette, nachdem ich sonst alles abgebaut und gefettet hatte. Ergo gucke ich jetzt immer zuerst nach der Kassette.


----------



## Boshard (16. März 2014)

Knacken ist weg.
Hab gestern das Ganze Rad zerlegt und alles saubergemacht und gefettet.


----------



## Thecriss (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage für die ich über die Suche leider keine Antwort gefunden habe.
Über den Sinn eines Hinterradständers bei einem MTB brauch man ja nicht diskutieren, schon klar..., dennoch
suche ich für mein AMS 110 genau so einen, da ich mein Cube auch etwas im Alltag bewege und keinerlei Trails o.ä.
fahre wo ein Ständer natürlich hinderlich wäre.
Hat mir jemand einen Tipp?
Ich danke schonmal 
Chris


----------



## cytrax (2. Juni 2014)

Du hast das falsche Rad gekauft^^


----------



## mzaskar (3. Juni 2014)

Ständer gibt es hier


----------



## kaktusflo (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen...was sagt ihr denn zu folgenden Bildern? Problematische Stelle oder nicht? Versteh nicht ganz warum hier ein Riss entstehen kann... hatte das schon mal jemand? DANKE schon mal für eure Infos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (4. Juni 2014)

Eher nicht aber blöde ist es schon


----------



## ThomasAC (4. Juni 2014)

Lack oder Material?


----------



## kaktusflo (4. Juni 2014)

Leider Material :-(


----------



## CelticTiger (5. Juni 2014)

Thecriss schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu hier und hab gleich mal eine Frage für die ich über die Suche leider keine Antwort gefunden habe.
> Über den Sinn eines Hinterradständers bei einem MTB brauch man ja nicht diskutieren, schon klar..., dennoch
> suche ich für mein AMS 110 genau so einen, da ich mein Cube auch etwas im Alltag bewege und keinerlei Trails o.ä.
> ...



Der Hinteradständer an einem seriösen MTB ist bei aller Funktionalität immer noch ein absolutes NO GO! 
Alternative: Schau mal in einem der Ein-Euro-Läden vorbei und besorge Dir dort ein dünnes Kabelschloß für einen Euro. Diesen besseren Draht kannst Du immer am Bike belassen, da er recht leicht ist. Wenn Du es abstellen möchtest, gibt Dir das Drahtschloß die Möglichkeit, es irgendwo "anzubinden", so daß es ausreichenden Halt erfährt.
Besonders praktisch ist so ein Billigteil, wenn Du mal Dein Schaukelpferd mit Bus und Bahn chauffierst.


----------



## NaitsirhC (5. Juni 2014)

Was soll er mit deiner Antwort anfangen? Sorry, aber dass manche Leute statt konstruktiv beizutragen, lieber ihren unpassenden Senf dazu geben müssen, verstehe ich nicht. Er hat doch klipp und klar gesagt wofür und warum er einen Ständer braucht, wo ist das Problem? Achja, stimmt ja, ist ja ein MTB und da darf keiner ran...


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. Juni 2014)

Hoffentlich geht kein Ständer dran 
Mit dem Hinterreifen an die Wand! Bester und schönster Ständer


----------



## CelticTiger (7. Juni 2014)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Was soll er mit deiner Antwort anfangen? Sorry, aber dass manche Leute statt konstruktiv beizutragen, lieber ihren unpassenden Senf dazu geben müssen, verstehe ich nicht. Er hat doch klipp und klar gesagt wofür und warum er einen Ständer braucht, wo ist das Problem? Achja, stimmt ja, ist ja ein MTB und da darf keiner ran...



Apropos Aussagegehalt: Ich habe @Thecriss zumindest eine leichte und flexible Alternative zu einem Bikeständer präsentiert, ganz im Gegensatz zu Deinem Post.


----------



## mmo2 (9. Juni 2014)

Mal was anderes........Möchte an mein Race One 19" Rahmen, die Rockshox Reverb dranmachen. Hat die schon jemand an seinem Hardtail? Mich würde speziell die Kabelverlegung interessieren.


----------



## Shimanoboy (12. Juni 2014)

Theoretisch ist das kein Problem, wenn es die Reverb in dem richtigen Durchmesser hast.
Achte allerdings darauf, dass du keine Reverb stealth sondern die mit außenliegenden Kabeln kaufen musst weil am Ltd kein Ausgang vorgesehen ist.

Die Kabel kannst du einfach mit Kabelbindern am Rahmen oder anderen Kabeln befestigen.
Nicht schön aber effektiv

Über Sinn und Unsinn einer Teleskopstütze an einem Hardtail lässt sich eine Grundsatz Diskussion führen.
Lg

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hesse79 (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mir das Cube Race One gegönnt.

Das ist ja angeblich ein Messe Sondermodel, ein Modell aus dem bestehenden Programm das mit besserer Ausstattung verkauft wird.
Kann mir jemand sagen welches das Ausgangsmodel von Cube ist LDT ......

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (14. Juni 2014)

Ja das Ltd

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mmo2 (18. Juni 2014)

Reverb ist dran. Kabelverlegung Prima. Kaum sichtbar.	Da ich öfters auch sehr Steile Trails fahre, fühle ich mich einfach sicherer, wenn der Sattel tiefer ist.  Und man schneller mit den Füßen am Boden ist.
Und über Sinn und Unsinn dieser Sattelstütze, kann nur der entscheiden, der sie braucht. Hardtail ist für mich kein Hinderungsgrund, vom groben Gelände wegzubleiben.


----------



## Wies (24. Juni 2014)

Ich find, dass ne absenkbare Sattelstütze gerade an nem HT in gröberem Gelände Sinn macht. Da müssen die Beine einiges abfedern und ich bin froh wenn ich dabei zentral überm Rad bleiben kann.


----------



## mmo2 (25. Juni 2014)

So sehe ich das auch. Und in der Praxis sieht es genau so aus.....


----------



## mathijsen (2. Juli 2014)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Über Sinn und Unsinn einer Teleskopstütze an einem Hardtail lässt sich eine Grundsatz Diskussion führen.


Nein. 
Sobald man auch mal steilere, verzwicktere Trails fahren will, bietet eine Variostütze unbestreitbare Vorteile, egal ob an einem 8000€-Enduro oder am Klapprad. Der Grund, den @Wies genannt hat, kommt beim Hardtail noch dazu. Genau deswegen nutze ich die mittlere Position meiner Stütze so gerne auch bei flachen Wurzeltrails. Geringere Gefahr von Rührei.


----------



## mmo2 (2. Juli 2014)

Gebe mathijsen in allen Punkten recht. Möchte die Reverb nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## OIRAM (5. Juli 2014)

*Hallo CUBEaner*

*Ein paar Mitglieder des Cube-Forums treffen sich nun schon zum wiederholten mal zum fröhlichen beisammen sein, austauschen und natürlich zum Biken.
Bisher war es so, das alle die Möglichkeit hatten über Ort und Zeit, gerecht abzustimmen.
Jedoch sind von den vielen Zusagen nur die wenigsten auch wirklich angereist.
Deshalb haben "der harte Kern" beschlossen, einen Termin und Ort festzulegen.
Da wir jedoch auch liebend gern DICH und ja DICH auch, kennen lernen wollen, seid Ihr herzlich eingeladen.
Zwischen dem 08.08.2014 und dem 10.08.2014 treffen wir uns im Taunus.
Neben ein paar Heimschläfern sind die von weit angereisten (NRW bis Bayern) auf dem Campingplatz www.taunuscamp.de einquartiert.
Wir sind alle Selbstverpfleger, wobei wir am Freitagabend Grillen wollen und Samstag irgendwo Einkehren werden.
Selbstverständlich haben wir Ortskundige, die mit viel Mühe versuchen werden, uns Tourentechnisch was zu bieten.
Bisher hat das immer alles sehr gut funktioniert und darum werden wir es auch wieder tun.
Also, wer Lust und Zeit hat, weiß ja nun wann und wo wir zu finden sind.

Achso, ein CUBE ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, aber bitte ein Helm und viel gute Laune.*


----------



## mmo2 (8. Juli 2014)

Hört sich interessant an.....


----------



## Denyodp (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich plane seit einigen Monaten den Neukauf eines MTB (mein derzeitiges Diamond Back ist fast 20 Jahre alt) und tendiere zum Cube Acid ind 27,5" oder 29". Muss die beiden nochmals probefahren. Ich hoffe auf einen Schnapper im Ausverkauf, oder kaufe ein 2015er Modell sobald verfügbar. Und da bin ich gerade auf diesen Shop gestoßen: http://www.liquid-life.de/cube/cube-acid-29-black-n-grey-n-red-2015.html

Die Listen da bereits einige Cube 2015er Modelle. Ist da was dran bzw. gibt es bereits Infos zu den 2015er Modellen? Beim Acid 29 fänd ich beispielsweise ein Upgrade von Recon auf 30 Gold Air ganz passend. Wie derzeit beim 27,5" Modell.

Gruß, Dennis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (9. Juli 2014)

Ja man kann schon 2015 Modelle kaufen und ivh habe bereits ein cube aim 2015 zsm gebaut.


----------



## Deleted253406 (12. Juli 2014)

Antwortet Cube eigentlich auch mal auf Email-Anfragen der Kunden oder kann man sich die Tipperei in Zukunft gleich sparen?
Der Kundenservice ist dbzgl. wirklich ganz übel :-(


----------



## Shimanoboy (12. Juli 2014)

Cube ist kein Onlinehändler .
Für Fragen ist der Händler da und wenn sie antworten sagen sie dir das du dich an den händler wenden sollst


----------



## Deleted253406 (12. Juli 2014)

Nur gut, das nicht alle Firmen und Hersteller so denken.


----------



## Shimanoboy (12. Juli 2014)

Warum sollten sie ? 
Unnötige Kosten 
Außerdem ist der händlerservice vor Ort wesentlich persönlicher.


----------



## Deleted253406 (12. Juli 2014)

Es wird einem Hersteller doch kein Zacken aus der Krone fallen, wenn er eine simple Anfrage mit wenigen Worten bzw. einem angehängten PDF per Email beantwortet.
Können Millionen anderer Firmen aus sämtlichen Branchen doch auch.
Sowas nennt sich Kundenservice. Kann man beim Kauf eines derart teuren Produktes eigentlich schon erwarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (14. Juli 2014)

Abgesehen davon kann der Händler nicht jede Frage beantworten
Ich wollte von cube direkt  zum Beispiel in Erfahrung bringen mit welchem original DT Swiss Material mein LRS am Stereo 140 hpc race vergleichbar ist. Hab nie eine Antwort bekommen. Und das ist erbärmlich dafür, dass ich 3000 ausgegeben habe für diese Marke


----------



## Vincy (14. Juli 2014)

Was glaubt ihr, wie viel Zeit es da kostet, wenn da tausende solcher Anfragen kommen. 
Zeit ist knapp und kostet denen Geld, die verwendet man dann lieber für andere Dinge.


----------



## Willi777 (14. Juli 2014)

Interessiert mich nicht. Ich kaufte dieses Jahr zwei cubes. Viel Geld ging damit an diese Marke und dafür erwarte ich Support.

Muss nicht binnen 24 Stunden sein, aber technische Fragen zum Produkt müssen erlaubt sein und Beachtung finden.

Wer das ganz selbstverständlich für einen übertriebenen Anspruch hält, fördert die Servicewüste nur weiter


----------



## JayDee1982 (14. Juli 2014)

Du kaufts die Räder aber nicht bei Cube.... sondern bei dem Händler XY.... und der ist somit auch für den Service zuständig!

Ist bei BMW, Porsche, Cola, RED BULL, Intel etc nicht anders..... 
Stell mal eine Frage an Adobe.... obwohl du von denen direkt ein Produckt hast, dann wisst ihr was Servicewüse ist....
Und die Adobe Brogramme sind nicht billig......


----------



## Deleted253406 (14. Juli 2014)

Also ich habe u.a. auch schon an Porsche und Co. einige Anfragen per Email gestellt.
Und immer zeitnah eine Antwort erhalten.
Und das obwohl ich zu der Zeit nicht mal ein Fahrzeug vom jeweiligen Hersteller in der Garage stehen hatte.

Gleiches Spiel bei Ghost, Bergamont, Drössiger und Focus: Kurze Frage, zeitnahe Antwort.
Ein "...blablabla sülz deinem Händler die Ohren voll denn sobald wir deine Kohle haben gehst du uns im Endeffekt am Ar*** vorbei..." gab es bisher nur bei Cube.

Aber auch solche Erfahrungen fließen in die nächste Kaufentscheidung mit ein.
Scheinbar können sie es sich (noch) leisten, so mit ihren Kunden umzugehen.


----------



## Willi777 (14. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte bisher alle Fragen zu meinem Auto mit Audi Ingolstadt direkt sogar schneller und besser klären, als mit dem Händler.  Insbesondere wenn es um Garantie und Kulanz ging. 

Schlechtes Verhalten mit schlechtem Verhalten woanders zu rechtfertigen, ist recht sinnlos. Klar gibt es immer welche die genauso oder noch schlechter handeln 

Wie gesagt. Interesiert mich alles nicht. Von cube direkt gibt es keinen Support. Und das merke ich mir und gebe es auch so weiter.


----------



## JayDee1982 (14. Juli 2014)

Du schließt einen KV mit deinem Händler, der Händler ist für deinen SERVICE und deine Fragen zuständig, nicht Cube. 
Klingt hart, ist aber so...... 

Wenn dir der Hersteller eine Antwort gibt, dann ist das ein "Good will" aber keine Verpflichtung.
Ich finde das Verhalten auch nicht grade sehr nett..... 

In der letzten Zeit schreibe ich des Öfteren mal eine Bewerbung, von 10 Unternehmen schreiben vielleicht 3 zurück.... meistens sind es weniger. 
Ruft man an, um den Stand der Dinge zu erfahren bekommt man oft folgende Antwort " Wir können nicht jedem Bewerber eine Eingang-/Barabeitungs-/Absage-E-Mail schreiben..... wenn wir dies machen würden, würden wir nicht mehr wichtigen Aufgaben kommen"

Und je größer das Unternehmen umso schlimmer ist es. 
Vielleicht bin ich dadurch auch etwas abgestumpfter was Erwartungen betrifft


----------



## Willi777 (14. Juli 2014)

Mir klar, dass es keine Verpflichtung ist. Auch ist mir bekannt, wie die Regeln beim Kaufvertrag aussehen. 

Aber es ist eben dieser goodwill jenseits der vertraglichen Pflichten, der für mich als kritischen Kunden, der nicht einfach alles hinnimmt,  die Spreu vom Weizen trennt. 

Und cube ist Spreu. Bedauerlich


----------



## Willi777 (14. Juli 2014)

Wir sind letztes jahr erst auf den trichter mit mtb gekommen. 3 Räder gekauft bei bikemaxx in Ludwigsburg. Der Service danach war so unverschämt schlecht und teilweise verlogen, dass uns klar war: nie wieder! Inzwischen haben wir diese bikes verkauft und durch wesentlich hochwertigere von cube ersetzt. Ursprüngliche investitionssumme x 3! Und eben nicht bei bikemaxx.  Nicht weil es unbedingt cube sein musste, sondern weil es unbedingt nicht mehr bikemaxx sein sollte.

Und so wird jede neue Erfahrung für den nächsten Kauf berücksichtigt.

Das mag die "großen"  erst mal nicht jucken. Aber der Ruf spricht sich rum.


----------



## Willi777 (14. Juli 2014)

Der hype auf MTB s ist dieser Jahre hoch, sicher aufgrund der neuen Laufrad Grössen.  Aber das wird sich legen und die Hersteller und Händler werden wieder mehr um Kunden kämpfen müssen und dann rächt sich das eine oder andere. 

Nur haben viele Unternehmen dieses langfristige Denken um Kundenbindung nicht im Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JayDee1982 (14. Juli 2014)

Naja das Unternehmen die Kundenbindung nicht im Kopfhaben kann man pauschal nicht sagen, kommt ja auf die Ausrichtung des Unternehmens an.

Was mich jetzt an deiner Situation noch interessieren würde ist folgendes:
Du hast bei einem Händler 3 Cube´s gekauft.
Stellst nun eine Frage an Cube selber..... warum richtest du die Frage nicht an den Händler?
Der Händler wäre da ja eigentlich die erste Anlaufstelle.


----------



## Willi777 (14. Juli 2014)

Weil der Händler selbst keine Ahnung hat bezüglich meiner Frage. Siehe 4 posts weiter oben


----------



## JayDee1982 (14. Juli 2014)

Dann solltest aber auf den Händler und nicht auf Cube sauer sein


----------



## Shimanoboy (14. Juli 2014)

Kinder geht doch alle Fahrrad fahren, das hilft!


----------



## Willi777 (14. Juli 2014)

Auf beide


----------



## Wies (14. Juli 2014)

Und wenn du die Räder wieder hergibst, dir dafür 3 Specialized zum je 3fachen Preis der Cube Räder kaufst? Bin gespannt, was der Kundenservice von Speci so sagt. Halt uns dann bitte auf dem laufenden. Das abo von diesem forums-thread soll sich nämlich weiterhin für alle lohnen!


----------



## Willi777 (14. Juli 2014)

Hohoho das war aber lustig und kreativ. Kennst du Götz von Berlichingen? Immer wieder witzig, diese kleinen Onlinehelden, die sich in ihrer dümmlichen Aussage hinter einem undefinierbaren " uns" verkriechen müssen.

WEN meinst Du mit "uns"?

Wenn Du schon bullshit redest, dann hab wenigstens den Arsch in der Hose es auf Deine Kappe zu nehmen und rede in der ich-Form. Weichei

Unser specialized Händler vor Ort ist zufällig der freundlichste und hilfsbereiteste Fahrradshop weit und breit. Leider liegen dessen
Bikes entweder nicht in meinem Budget oder treffen nicht meinen Geschmack und Anspruch (zu meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten.) Specialized ist nunmal eine der Marken, bei denen man sehr viel für den Namen zahlt...

Und es tat mir in der Seele weh, nicht dort gekauft zu haben und das meine ich ernst!

Gut möglich, dass ich im nächsten Intervall, eventuell 2016, nochmal hoch gehe und dort kaufen kann.

Meine Kernaussage ging auch nicht  gegen irgendeine Marke oder deren Vergleich untereinander. Hier ist das Cube Forum und ich schilderte meine negativen Erfahrungen mit cube Support. Basta.


----------



## Wies (14. Juli 2014)

Ich könnt auch nur für mich sprechen, leider bin ich nicht der einzige Abonnent dieses Themas. Mag schon sein dass andere Hersteller besseren service haben (Canyon zum Beispiel). Aber hier deswegen über mehrere Seiten mit dickem Hals rum zu plöken, ist halt absolut unnötig. Deine Botschaft ist schon seit langem angekommen und bei den Beziehungen zwischen dir, deinem Händler und cube können WIR (die Leser, nicht das königliche wir) dir denk ich auch nicht sonderlich weiterhelfen. Erst recht nicht wenn du so nen Ton anschlägst... Versuch doch nochmal den Händler zu bitten, beim Hersteller nachzufragen. So mit bitte und danke 

Gruß


----------



## CubeFan1998 (14. Juli 2014)

Ich kann von ganz anderen Erfahrungen mit dem Cube Support sprechen innerhalb der letzen 12 Monate die ich mein Bike habe. Wurden von mit ca 10 E-Mails an Cube geschrieben. Alle wurden innerhalb von 72 Stunden beantwortet und das nett und Kompetent. Jetzt kommt vermutlich die Frage auf warum habe ich mich nicht an den Händler gewendet das ist relativ leicht zu beantworten und zwar habe ich mein Bike 30 km von meinem Wohnort erworben und fahre (verständlicherweise) nicht jedes mal 30 km zum Händler. Also ich würde zu der Kritik die hier geäußert wurde sagen Pech gehabt. Oder aber das hier genervt, pazzig oder unfreundlich angefragt wurde (nur eine Vermutung) oder aber das Cube im Moment einfach viel zu tun hat da wir Saison haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (15. Juli 2014)

Bevor wir uns alle noch anfangen lieb zu haben eine andere Frage.
Ist irgenwer von den Cube Leuten diese Woche auf Transalp mit Ziel Riva del Garda?


----------



## SaHo81 (17. Juli 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Hohoho das war aber lustig und kreativ. Kennst du Götz von Berlichingen? Immer wieder witzig, diese kleinen Onlinehelden, die sich in ihrer dümmlichen Aussage hinter einem undefinierbaren " uns" verkriechen müssen.
> 
> WEN meinst Du mit "uns"?
> 
> ...



Mit dem freundlichen Specialized Händler meinst du aber nicht gerade Fahrrad Ilg oder? Denn da habe ich bereits andere Erfahrung gemacht. Weniger beim alten Geschäftsführer, sondern eher beim jüngeren... -.-
BTW ist Zweiradcenter in Backnang ebenso beschissen wie Bikemaxx... Abzocker ohne Ende und Kundenunfreundlich... War der Grund warum ich mein Bulls verkauft habe und dafür nen Cube geholt habe beim Walcher XXL der ist nicht umsonst preisgekrönt!


----------



## kornatter (20. Juli 2014)

SaHo81 schrieb:


> Mit dem freundlichen Specialized Händler meinst du aber nicht gerade Fahrrad Ilg oder? Denn da habe ich bereits andere Erfahrung gemacht. Weniger beim alten Geschäftsführer, sondern eher beim jüngeren... -.-
> BTW ist Zweiradcenter in Backnang ebenso beschissen wie Bikemaxx... Abzocker ohne Ende und Kundenunfreundlich... War der Grund warum ich mein Bulls verkauft habe und dafür nen Cube geholt habe beim Walcher XXL der ist nicht umsonst preisgekrönt!




ein bulls gegen ein cube da kann man sich ja nur verbessern ich halte nix von bulls


----------



## SaHo81 (20. Juli 2014)

An sich war das Bulls nicht schlecht. Allerdings für mein Einsatzgebiet nicht mehr tauglich gewesen. Beide Fahrräder sind All Mountains aber unterschiedlich wie Tag und Nacht. Während das Bulls wohl eher ein Tourenfully darstellt ist das Cube ein wahres All Mountain ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Willi777 (21. Juli 2014)

> Mit dem freundlichen Specialized Händler meinst du aber nicht gerade Fahrrad Ilg


nein. bikepoint in asperg. super laden


----------



## beuze1 (29. Juli 2014)

OIRAM schrieb:


> *Hallo CUBEaner*
> 
> *Ein paar Mitglieder des Cube-Forums treffen sich nun schon zum wiederholten mal zum fröhlichen beisammen sein, austauschen und natürlich zum Biken.
> Bisher war es so, das alle die Möglichkeit hatten über Ort und Zeit, gerecht abzustimmen.
> ...





Votec Tox schrieb:


> Bilder vom WE:
> Das private Bionicon-Klassentreffen bei Aalen



*Ich glaube ich schau mich nach einem Bionicon um...
das ist doch schon mal ne schöne Runde (25 Teilnehmern) für ein Treffen. Mir scheint das Biker von etwas "anderen" Bikes da wesentlich mehr auf der Pfanne
haben, wie die massenwahrenfahrer von Cube.
Mehr Bilder von einem wirklichen Treffen im Bionicom-Fred.*

Bild hab ich mir von Votec Tox, bzw. 
bei DJT, Schwertreiter und G.Punkt geliehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted253406 (29. Juli 2014)

SaHo81 schrieb:


> Mit dem freundlichen Specialized Händler meinst du aber nicht gerade Fahrrad Ilg oder?
> Denn da habe ich bereits andere Erfahrung gemacht. Weniger beim alten Geschäftsführer, sondern eher beim jüngeren... -.-



Meinst du den in Ellwangen?
Falls ja, kann ich da nur zustimmen.
War im April wegen meinem AMS u.a. dort zu Besuch.
Dem Herren war seine kurz bevorstehende Mittagspause aber wichtiger, als der Verkauf eines 2.500 Euro Bikes.
Bin dann einen Ort weiter gefahren und hab's dort gekauft. Man soll ja keinen zu seinem Glück zwingen.

In Wasseralfingen gibt's ja auch noch einen Ilg (Rundum, der Fahrradladen). Sind die verwandt?
War 2013 mal wegen einem Fitness-Bike dort. Hat einen recht guten Eindruck gemacht (Probefahrt, Preis, etc.).


MfG


----------



## Zipfi1977 (29. Juli 2014)

Jemand was vom 2015er Sortiment gehört? Ein Vogel zwitscherte mir, dass es weder Hanzz noch two15 geben wird. Stereo mit vielen Schwingenvarianten...

Man muss doch FR und DH im programm haben...


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2014)

Nicht das es zur schwer wird.......http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-2015.712828/


----------



## lxkarl (30. September 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Ich kann von ganz anderen Erfahrungen mit dem Cube Support sprechen innerhalb der letzen 12 Monate die ich mein Bike habe. Wurden von mit ca 10 E-Mails an Cube geschrieben. Alle wurden innerhalb von 72 Stunden beantwortet und das nett und Kompetent. Jetzt kommt vermutlich die Frage auf warum habe ich mich nicht an den Händler gewendet das ist relativ leicht zu beantworten und zwar habe ich mein Bike 30 km von meinem Wohnort erworben und fahre (verständlicherweise) nicht jedes mal 30 km zum Händler. Also ich würde zu der Kritik die hier geäußert wurde sagen Pech gehabt. Oder aber das hier genervt, pazzig oder unfreundlich angefragt wurde (nur eine Vermutung) oder aber das Cube im Moment einfach viel zu tun hat da wir Saison haben.


ich kann nur sagen das ich auch finde das cube sehr freundlich ist und immer sehr schnell antwortet, ist bei mir auf alle fälle so!


----------



## mmo2 (5. November 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die 2015er Stereos vorbereitet sind für die Reverb Stealth? Also mit einem Loch unten im Rahmen.......


----------



## Vincy (5. November 2014)

Ja, sind die.


----------



## mmo2 (6. November 2014)

Danke, dann kann ich meine jetzige Reverb im Hardtail lassen beim Verkauf.
Aber wieso haben denn dann alle Bilder auf der Cube Seite kein Loch drin?


----------



## Rucksim (6. November 2014)

Alle Bilder die ich gesehen hab, haben auch das Langloch für die Leitungsführung im Sattelrohr. Die Langlöcher sind immer auf der Nichtantriebsseite.


----------



## Wies (6. November 2014)

Konnte schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den RFR hpp flat Pedalen sammeln? Scheinen mit 350g pro Paar ne interessante Alternative zu den Nukeproof Electron und den Exustar e-pb525 zu sein.


----------



## mmo2 (6. November 2014)

Welche wird denn besser sein? Die 385mm lange oder die 420mm lange? Nicht das die lange nicht weit genug reingeht, und dann der Sattel zu hoch wird....100mm oder 125mm Hub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (6. November 2014)

Wies schrieb:


> Konnte schon jemand Erfahrungen mit den RFR hpp flat Pedalen sammeln? Scheinen mit 350g pro Paar ne interessante Alternative zu den Nukeproof Electron und den Exustar e-pb525 zu sein.


 
Mein Bekannter fährt sie, aber auf dem "City HT". Die grünen sehen recht schnell abgenutzt aus bei ihm.  
Hab die Exustar noch als 2.Satz, sind kleiner als die HPP. Hatte sie auch mal in Betracht gezogen. Preis klasse, mir war jedoch Fläche, Höhe, und Anzahl der Pins nicht stimmig.
Bin bei HT gelandet, haben innerhalb 8 Wochen meine Schuhe zerlegt. Also nächste Saison FiveTen.



mmo2 schrieb:


> Welche wird denn besser sein? Die 385mm lange oder die 420mm lange? Nicht das die lange nicht weit genug reingeht, und dann der Sattel zu hoch wird....100mm oder 125mm Hub?


 
Von Cube wird meist die 125mm verbaut, nach meinem Wissen. Die bekommst dann ganz unten rein, zumindest bei meinem Stereo 120 in L war es so. Wenn sichergehen willst, bis zum Knick messen.
Wobei bei meinem Stereo 160 ist sie nun weiter draußen als beim Stereo 120, denke Geo Unterschied. Solltest also wissen welches Bike und Größe.

Denke mit 125 bist gut bedient. Kenne jedoch nicht Deine Körpermaße und Anforderungsprofil.


----------



## mmo2 (6. November 2014)

Also ich war eben beim Händler. Alle Stereo 2015 mit Alurahmen, zumindest die 120-160mm, haben kein Loch für die Stealth. Nur die Carbonrahmen.


----------



## Rucksim (6. November 2014)

Das Stereo HPA 160 TM hat auf den Fotos einen Ausgang für die Leitung, alles andere würde mich auch sehr wundern, da es exakt der gleiche Rahmen ist wie vom Fritzz 2014 und der hat (leider) auch nen Ausgang.


----------



## mmo2 (6. November 2014)

Ok, dann hat es den ab 160....die 140er und 120er haben es nicht


----------



## mathijsen (6. November 2014)

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-140-hpa-pro-275-icebluenblack-2015/

und nun?


----------



## Orby (6. November 2014)

Ebenfalls
http://www.cube.eu/bikes/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-140-hpa-275-black-anodized-2015/
Hat die RFR drin mit 100mm Verstellbereich und interner Verlegung.

Hab das Ding in Original mir mal nebenbei angeschaut. Mhhh Haptik hat mich nicht umgehaut.


----------



## mmo2 (6. November 2014)

Komisch, die Bikes die ich angeschaut hab, waren Stereo 120 2015, die hatten alle keine Bohrung drin.....Waren aber alles Alu und 29"er


----------



## mathijsen (6. November 2014)

na du sagst ja selber: es waren 120er... das ist ein anderer rahmen


----------



## mmo2 (6. November 2014)

Werde mir nun doch das hier holen......
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-120-hpa-race-29-black-anodized-242504/wg_id-10025


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (6. November 2014)

kriegst auch für n bisschen mehr das 2014er Carbonmodell im Ausverkauf...
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-120-hpc-pro-29-black-n-green-20839/wg_id-258


----------



## mmo2 (6. November 2014)

Nicht mehr in 18"


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. November 2014)

Hab Cube Bikes jetzt den Rücken gekehrt, und gerade das letzte Cube verkauft.
Ich finde es echt bedenklich in welche Richtung diese Firma fährt. Gerade im Vertrieb....
Entwickelt sich immer mehr zur Brot & Butter Marke, mit dem Nachteil das die hochwertigen & teuren Modelle kaum mehr die Klientel die auf das besondere Wert legt - angesprochen wird.
Vom enormen Wertverlust der Cube Bikes- da der Markt immer mehr überschwemmt wird - noch gar nicht gesprochen.
Wie gesagt - die Alltags und Kinder Bikes sind klasse. Servus Cube......


----------



## Shimanoboy (11. November 2014)

willst du für Brot & Butter ein paar Beispiele geben ? 
Und was bietet Cube dem gehobenem Klientel nicht ?


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. November 2014)

Die unübersichtliche Modellflut der vergangenen Jahre HPA - HPC in x verschiedenen Farben & Laufradgrössen, AMS fällt weg - das Stereo soll es ersetzen.
Die Serienparts werden immer einfacher & schlechter. Bei fast allen übrigens auch.
Die gebrauchten ca.1000 Mallorca Cube Bikes werden hier zu aberwitzigen VK Preisen in den Markt gedrückt. Fast alle unsere Händler die die Marke Cube vor Jahren gross & erfolgreich gemacht haben, verkaufen heute unwillig oder gar nicht mehr die Bikes. Da riesen Cube Outlet Stores entstanden sind, die zu gaaanz anderen Preisen verkaufen können und vorrangig beliefert werden.
Warum soll sich ein Händler das noch antun ?
Gibt es eine langfristige etablierte High End Modellpalette die dort erfolgreich ist ? Wenn etwas nicht in grossen Massen verkauft werden kann, fliegt es einfach aus dem Programm. Cube = VW  für mich.
Für mich hat diese Marke und die Bikes seit ca. 2010 einfach überhaupt keinen Reiz mehr.Wie gesagt - es ist ein Massenhersteller - und das funktioniert ganz gut.

Im übrigen auch an den überschwemmten Cube gebraucht Radmarkt zu erkennen, wo viele grosse Augen bekommen was ihre neuwertigen Bikes wirklich "Wert" sind. Jedenfalls nicht viel...

Ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung, die nicht ein endloses für und wieder erzeugen soll.


----------



## mmo2 (11. November 2014)

Ich kann nicht meckern, ha für mein Gebrauchtes Hardtail noch gutes Geld bekommen.Ich finde auch das für jeden Geschmack was dabei ist, bei der neuen Modellpalette. Und was willst du noch mehr als eine XT oder XTR Ausstattung? original Lenker und Vorbau lässt doch eh kaum einer dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (11. November 2014)

Was ist schlecht an VW. So gesehen ein Kompliment für Cube.

Ich persönlich finde die Modellpalette gut, Preis-Leistung klasse, Design ansprechend. Ich bin nicht verheiratet mit Cube, jedoch zufrieden.

Ich bin seit 16 Jahren im Vertrieb, könnte Bildschirmseiten hier füllen zu dem Thema was Du beschreibst aus zig Branchen.   
Ohne jetzt aus zu schweifen mit Nachfrage, Angebot, Positionierung eines Unternehmens im Markt etcc...
Das nennt sich freie Marktwirtschaft.


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. November 2014)

Orby schrieb:


> Was ist schlecht an VW. So gesehen ein Kompliment für Cube.
> 
> *Das sehen nicht alle Menschen so.*
> 
> ...



*Freie Marktwirtschaft ?! Selten so gelacht..... man ist schneller fertig aufzuzählen, wo nicht in den "freien" Markt eingergiffen wird.*

Aber egal......juckt mich nicht mehr.


----------



## mathijsen (11. November 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Entwickelt sich immer mehr zur Brot & Butter Marke, mit dem Nachteil das die hochwertigen & teuren Modelle kaum mehr die Klientel die auf das besondere Wert legt - angesprochen wird.


Findest du? Ich habe das genau anders herum wahrgenommen. Cube war früher zu meinen Anfängen 2004 eine reine Brot&Butter-Marke, im durchaus positiven Sinne. Technologisch nicht spitze, keine absoluten HighEnd-Modelle, aber solide Mittelklasse-Bikes. Auch kaum Werbung etc. Dann hat man angefangen nach vorne zu preschen. Erste Carbonfullies, Sponsoring (u.a. bei Schlag den Raab, wo sich der Gastgeber damals medienwirksam auf die Schnauze gelegt hat) und schließlich für 2013 das neue Stereo "leichtester Endurorahmen überhaupt usw." mit Preisen erstmals um 8000€. Also Markteroberung nach oben hin.


Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Gibt es eine langfristige etablierte High End Modellpalette die dort erfolgreich ist ?


Aufgrund der von mir dargelegten Entwicklung vllt. noch nicht. Aber das Stereo z.B. scheint recht erfolgreich zu sein.

Allerdings wollte man offenbar das Umsatzpotential von Brot&Butter weiter behalten. Daher auch weiterhin AMS und in der Mittel- und Unterklasse (zu) große Modellvielfalt und relativ ordentliches P/L-Verhältnis (von den schweren Sonnenringel-Laufrädern, die man versucht, mit erfundenen OEM-Namen zu kaschieren, mal abgesehen).
Das und das von dir genannte Vertriebsverhalten...


Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Vom enormen Wertverlust der Cube Bikes- da der Markt immer mehr überschwemmt wird - noch gar nicht gesprochen.





Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Die gebrauchten ca.1000 Mallorca Cube Bikes werden hier zu aberwitzigen VK Preisen in den Markt gedrückt. Fast alle unsere Händler die die Marke Cube vor Jahren gross & erfolgreich gemacht haben, verkaufen heute unwillig oder gar nicht mehr die Bikes. Da riesen Cube Outlet Stores entstanden sind, die zu gaaanz anderen Preisen verkaufen können und vorrangig beliefert werden.
> Warum soll sich ein Händler das noch antun ?


... passen allerdings nicht zum Image einer Premium-Marke, weshalb Cube dieses m.M.n. auch nie hatte.

Wenn du also ein Bike suchst, was nicht nur technologisch top ist, sondern auch die entsprechende Image-Credibility hat, warst du bei Cube schon immer falsch...


----------



## Rucksim (11. November 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Im übrigen auch an den überschwemmten Cube gebraucht Radmarkt zu erkennen, wo viele grosse Augen bekommen was ihre neuwertigen Bikes wirklich "Wert" sind. Jedenfalls nicht viel...



Ein MTB ist meiner Meinung keine Wertanlage sondern ein Sportgerät. Nach drei Jahren haben meine Bikes so viele Steinschläge, Kratzer, Scheuerspuren und Dellen, dass man kaum noch was dafür erwarten kann. Wer nach 2-3 Jahren ein neuwertiges Bike im Keller hat und sich ein Neues kaufen will, hat was falsch gemacht. So sehe ich das zumindest.


----------



## Shimanoboy (11. November 2014)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Entwickelt sich immer mehr zur Brot & Butter Marke, mit dem Nachteil das die hochwertigen & teuren Modelle kaum mehr die Klientel die auf das besondere Wert legt - angesprochen wird.



Ich denke, dass Cube gerade mit dem laufenden Sortiment an Elite und Stereo Modellen der "gehobenen" Klientel etwas bieten kann.
Denn das Rezept für bikes ab 5000€ scheint mittlerweile jeden Hersteller erreicht zu haben.
1x11 bzw Xtr di2 kombiniert mit einer Top Gabel/Lrs kombi kann jeder.
Also beläuft sich die Unterscheidbarkeit wohl oder übel auf den Rahmen (Ausnahme Cannondale) und genau hier hat Cube mit dem C68 Rahmen einen sehr guten Schritt gemacht um auch das hight-end Segment zu bedienen.


----------



## hi98hi98 (22. November 2014)

Servus,
ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung zum Cube Fritzz Hpa 160 Pro 2014.
Ist das Bike sein Geld wert?
Und gibt es iwelche größeren Schwächen?


----------



## strohmi32 (4. Dezember 2014)

bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten Fully,nun habe ich folgendes im Internet gesehen.
Wäre das Bike empfehlenswert.Laut vorbesitzer hat es nie Gelände gesehen und  es wurde nur auf Asphalttouren gefahren.
Der Verkäufer hätte gerne noch 1000€ dafür, das Rad hat er 2010 gekauft.
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-fully-stereo-bike/235623253-217-7619?ref=search


----------



## EinsRakete (4. Dezember 2014)

Si


strohmi32 schrieb:


> bin auf der suche nach einem gebrauchten Fully,nun habe ich folgendes im Internet gesehen.
> Wäre das Bike empfehlenswert.Laut vorbesitzer hat es nie Gelände gesehen und  es wurde nur auf Asphalttouren gefahren.
> Der Verkäufer hätte gerne noch 1000€ dafür, das Rad hat er 2010 gekauft.
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/cube-fully-stereo-bike/235623253-217-7619?ref=search




Hat er einen Wartungsnachweis für die Dämpfer und Gabel?
Er hat einen Tacho dran, hat er eine ungefähre Laufleistung des Bikes?

Das der Verkäufer gern 1000€ ist klar, aber da geht noch was!


----------



## Orby (4. Dezember 2014)

Im Gelände war er vermutlich wirklich nicht.
Hatte die Griffe auch mal dran, als ich dachte aus mir wird ein Tourenfahrer  Nach dem 2.Trail sind die rausgeflogen.
Laut Bild sind auch keinen Spuren an der Kurbel ersichtlich.

Sonst würde ich mich bei dem Preis anschließen, denke es sollte noch was gehen nach unten.
Der Cube Händler ist ja um die Ecke, ansonsten mal Fragen ob er eventuell noch ein Testrad aus 2014 hat. Mein Nachbar hat dort vor 3 Wochen ein 2014 Fritzz zum super Preis geschossen, aber neu halt. Kenne nicht Dein Budget.


----------



## mmo2 (5. Dezember 2014)

Würde auch erstmal zum Händler und nach 2014er Modell schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (28. Dezember 2014)

Moin Leute

Ich brauch mal Hilfe.
An Meinem Cube AMS 130 Pro von 2013 soll der Steuersatz getauscht werden.
Was für einer passt da?

Original ist der Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z-t-(R) semi-integriertes, top Zero Stack 1 1/8",
Durchmesser 44 mm, unten integriert 1 1/2" verbaut.

Federgabel ist Tearped.


----------



## mathijsen (28. Dezember 2014)

Boshard schrieb:


> Original ist der Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z-t-(R) semi-integriertes, top Zero Stack 1 1/8",
> Durchmesser 44 mm, unten integriert 1 1/2" verbaut.


Also wirklich zwei unterschiedliche Arten für Ober- und Unterteil? Was die so machen... *kopfschüttel*
Da musst du wohl Ober- und Unterteil separat kaufen.
Der Standard oben nennt sich ZS44/28.6: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?pgc=1343...;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,112;mid=0
Unten müsste es dann IS52/40 sein: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?pgc=1343...;content=7;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,112;mid=0
Oder einfach beim Cube-Support nachfragen. Die haben mir auf die gleiche Frage bzgl. eines 10 Jahre alten Rahmens innerhalb weniger Tage geantwortet.

PS: Es heißt tapered, von engl. (to) taper = anschrägen, verjüngen /klugscheiß-off


----------



## Boshard (28. Dezember 2014)

Mit Cube hab ich schon geschrieben bin aber net weiter gekommen.
Und beim Händler wurde ich vertröstet das es nicht so einfach sei.

Danke für deine Hilfe 

oben
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...d=0;pgc=13436:13437::13496:13498::13503:13505

unten
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...d=0;pgc=13436:13438::13496:13499::13503:13506

sollte dann passen?


----------



## mathijsen (30. Dezember 2014)

Wenn "unten integriert 1 1/2" verbaut" tatsächlich stimmt, dann passt das so.
Wenn du für unten absolut sicher sein willst, kannst du einfach mal den Vorbau vom Gabelschaft abmachen und die Gabel nach unten herausziehen. Wenn das untere Lager gleich mit aus dem Rahmen herauskommt (oder nach etwas Drücken/Wackeln) und dann unten nichts weiter im Steuerrohr unten drin sitzt, stimmt es so. Wenn dort aber noch eine fest eingepresste Metallschale drin sitzt, ist es unten auch semi-integriert (Zero Stack). Wenn du unsicher bist, mache Fotos davon und poste sie hier.


----------



## Zette (30. Dezember 2014)

moin, habe das bei meinem 2012er ams150 selbst erst kürzlich verbaut-die einbaustandards sind tatsächlich oben zs44 und unten is52.
das sollte schon so stimmen, bei mir hats gepasst-würde mich wundern, wenn es ab 2013 anders gemacht würde.

gruß, zette


----------



## mathijsen (30. Dezember 2014)

Mit den Cane Creek 40 Series kann man auf jeden Fall nix falsch machen. Präzise und langlebig.

Wo ich gerade noch den Cube Support gelobt habe: Die Typen haben mir prompt die falsche Auskunft erteilt. Sie schrieben mir, mein altes Analogue hätte integrierten Steuersatz. Heute Gabel ausgebaut, was kam zu Vorschein: ein semi-intergierter.


----------



## Zette (30. Dezember 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Mit den Cane Creek 40 Series kann man auf jeden Fall nix falsch machen. Präzise und langlebig.
> 
> Wo ich gerade noch den Cube Support gelobt habe: Die Typen haben mir prompt die falsche Auskunft erteilt. Sie schrieben mir, mein altes Analogue hätte integrierten Steuersatz. Heute Gabel ausgebaut, was kam zu Vorschein: ein semi-intergierter.



den cc forty hab ich auch verbaut-topsache
ach cube support...da sag ich mallieber nix zu, bin ja mal gespannt was das werden soll wenn ich auch von dem problem mit der kettenstrebe betroffen bin...

gruß, zette


----------



## Boshard (1. Januar 2015)

Moin

Unten ist keine Lagerschale.
Auf dem Lager steht:
TH INDUSTRIES 1.5´´ ACB 36° x 45° 073# AE

Beim Oberem Lager steht nix hat aber eine Lagerschale


----------



## RedWitch82 (3. Januar 2015)

Hallo an die Cubler hier im Forum, hätte von euch bitte gerne mal eine kurze Tendenz.
Will mir jetzt im Frühjahr ein Fully zulegen und befinde mich in der Zwickmühle welches es werden soll. Mein Favorit ist ein Propain Tyee, da man hier Komponenten und Farben selbst bestimmen kann. Kommt insgesamt auf 3.5oo Steine. Möchte an sich etwas haben, wo ich nicht mehr viel verändere oder mich nach zwei Jahren nach einem anderen Bike sehne, wie jetzt mit meinem derzeitigen Cube HT passiert. Scheint mir aber recht viel Kohle zu sein und da ich sehr zu Cube tendiere ist mir das Stereo 140 HPA Pro in 27,5 aufgefallen, da es von den Komponenten ähnlich ist, mir optisch gefällt und knapp 1.ooo Steine kostengünstiger ist. Meine Bedenken sind jetzt, ob man mit diesem Gerät auch einen Bikeparkbesuch wagen kann/ darf/ sollte. Wie ist das bei Cube, bzw welcher Erfahrungen habt ihr? Oder würdet ihr sagen, nee bei Bikepark mindestens ein Fritzz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boshard (3. Januar 2015)

Ich kenne die neuen Stereo Modelle nicht und bin die auch noch nicht gefahren.
Aber Park ist nix würde ich sagen.

Selber hab ich das 2012er Fritzz
Schau mal ob du ein Hanzz bekommst das ist für Park freigegeben.
Und auch die richtige Wal für Bikepark.


----------



## Orby (3. Januar 2015)

Das Fritzz sollte ebenfalls laut meinem Wissen freigegeben sein, würde sich auch damit decken 
http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-...do-i-have-guarantee-warranty-on-my-cube-bike/

Für den Park würde ich sicherlich das Fritzz vorziehen, ganz klar. Wobei schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen dem 140 und dem 180 ist. 
Hatte es mal kurzfristig in Betracht gezogen, hatte aber das Glück ein interessantes Gespräch mit einem vom Action Team zu führen. Danach war mir klar, dass die Performance ganz klar mehr auf Downhill liegt als am 160. 
Bin dann beim 160 gelandet. Bisher nicht bereut, denn so ein Vollgasbergabtier bin ich nun auch wieder nicht. 

In der Enduro ist ein interessanter Bericht zum 180 Fritzz. Vincy hat im Fritzz Treat den Link gepostet.


----------



## StereoUser (3. Januar 2015)

Das 140 ist für Bikepark nicht geeignet. Zum mal Reinschnuppern ok, aber falls du dich in 1-2 Jahren für regelmäßigen Park-Einsatz interessierst dann sollte es schon das 180er Fritzz sein. 
Ist sehr schwer vorauszusehen - solange du den Bikepark außen vor lässt, ist das 140 aber sicherlich ein sehr allround-fähiges Bike.
Als ich von HT auf Fully umgestiegen bin, hatte ich dieselben Bedenken - und fahre zurzeit ein Stereo 160. 
Das ist zum Ausprobieren und finden, wo man hinmöchte, recht ideal, da man von Tour bis Enduro ja alles machen kann.
Jetzt hab ich mich aber doch für das Fritzz 180 entschieden, da ich neben Enduro Touren auch Freeride Einsätze machen möchte.
Finde es schwer, sich da ohne echte Vorerfahrung zu orientieren - aber vielleicht bist du ja auch schon klarer über dein zukünftiges Einsatzgebiet, wie ich es war.


----------



## xerto (4. Januar 2015)

ich fuhr bis vor 3 wochen ein 2009 stereo mit 140mm und revelation gabel. man kann damit sehr gut im bikepark fahren.

das hohe sprünge nicht in der natur der sache sind ist klar. bist du leicht, geht auch das. ich bin schwer, ging auch. das es keine bikeparkfreigabe von cube gibt ist logisch, die wollen das fritzz und das hanzz verkaufen. also keine angst. willst du es mal heftig, leih dir im park ein bike. 

die ganzen federwegfetischisten und -diskutierer hier haben vergessen, das man vor ein paar jahren noch downhillrennen mit 140mm gefahren ist. damals galt 100mm federweg schon als bikepark tauglich. les doch mal die alten threads.  

als allrounder ist das stereo ideall. für wirklich alles. ansonsten klingt es immer so, als ob man schon 200mm federweg braucht, um nur brötchen zu holen. 

geht biken es schneit


----------



## mmo2 (9. Januar 2015)

Hy, Gutes Neues Jahr noch allen hier.
Hab eine Frage......Hab das Cube Stereo 120 Race 2015, möchte jetzt aber einen Hochwertigen Steuersatz einbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Maße er haben sollte, oder vielleicht sogar gleich ein Kauftipp?


----------



## mathijsen (9. Januar 2015)

Falls das Alu-Stereo: Oben ZS44/28,6, unten ZS56/40 (-> semi-integriert)
Falls das Carbon-Stereo: Oben IS41/28,6 oder IS42/28,6 (nachfragen), unten IS52/40 (-> integriert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (9. Januar 2015)

Boshard schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Unten ist keine Lagerschale.
> Auf dem Lager steht:
> ...


Dann stimmt das, was ich oben schrieb.


----------



## mmo2 (9. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, habt ihr vielleicht auch ein Tip für ein guten Steuersatz? ist das Stereo in Alu


----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## EinsRakete (13. Januar 2015)

Welche Reifenbreite hat dein Hans Dampf?
Ist die Reifenbreite für den Rahmen frei gegeben?
Bist du mit niedrigem Luftdruck unterwegs gewesen? Eventuell zu niedrig?

Denke das sind die Fragen, die du auch von Cube gestellt bekommst.


----------



## crossboss (13. Januar 2015)

der serienmässige 2,35 bei 3 bar


----------



## Vincy (13. Januar 2015)

Du bist da aber auch monatelang mit anderen Änderungen am Bike gefahren (anderer LRS, Dämpfer, ebenso mit anderen Reifen)!


----------



## Suitemeister (14. Januar 2015)

tut mir leid, wenn ich so doof frage: aber was soll auf dem bild bitte zu erkennen sein?


----------



## mathijsen (14. Januar 2015)

Vincy schrieb:


> Du bist da aber auch monatelang mit anderen Änderungen am Bike gefahren (anderer LRS, Dämpfer, ebenso mit anderen Reifen)!


Und was hat das mit einer anstoßenden Sitzstrebenbrücke zu tun? Höchstens der Dämpfer, aber wenn der das gleiche Einbaumaß und den gleichen Hub hatte, sollte das auch nicht passieren.



Suitemeister schrieb:


> tut mir leid, wenn ich so doof frage: aber was soll auf dem bild bitte zu erkennen sein?


Dort waren mal mehr Bilder und es stand auch Text da. Keine Ahnung, warum er das gelöscht hat.


----------



## Vincy (14. Januar 2015)

Ich habe zu seinem Problemfall etwas mehr Hintergrundwissen. 
Leider hat crossboss inzwischen einige seiner Kommentare gelöscht. Ist auch eine Lösung, wenn man keine Einsicht zu seinen eigenen begangenen Fehlern hat.


----------



## swe68 (20. Januar 2015)

*könnt ihr einfach wieder zur Sache kommen? -swe68*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kornatter (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage bekomme ich eine federgabe Gabelschaft tapered 1 1/8 auf ein cube aim 2014


----------



## Zette (7. Februar 2015)

nein, soweit bekannt, haben die steuerrohre 1 1/8 durchgehend.


----------



## sk8erboi (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

das hier ist mein erstes Posting, also bitte verschont mich 

Ich möchte mir ein Mountainbike zulegen. Es soll ein Hardtail sein und von Cube. Meine Entscheidung fällt zwischen dem Cube LTD Race 29 und dem Cube Race One. Es wäre gar keine Entscheidung zu treffen, wenn beide nicht das gleiche kosten würden und das Race One von den Komponenten her besser ist, denn mir gefällt das LTD Race optisch viel besser.

Das LTD Race ist schwerer und hat schlechtere Komponenten. Wieso? Gibt es gute Gründe, keins von den beiden Bikes zu nehmen und stattdessen noch eins höher zu gehen? Generell möchte ich nicht noch eins höher, da die Bikes für meine Verhältnisse schon gut genug ist.


----------



## mathijsen (10. Februar 2015)

Das Race One ist ein Messemodell und wahrscheinlich deswegen so günstig, mit den Komponenten des LTD Race machst du aber auch nichts falsch. Die Manitou-Gabel soll auch nicht schlecht sein, die Reba ist aber noch einen Ticken besser. Die Deore-Bremsen gehören sowieso zu den besten unter den günstigen Bremsen und nehmen sich zur XT nicht viel.
Beide Bikes sind für einen Anfänger (das schließe ich aus deinem Beitrag) absolut ausreichend.


----------



## sk8erboi (10. Februar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Das Race One ist ein Messemodell und wahrscheinlich deswegen so günstig, mit den Komponenten des LTD Race machst du aber auch nichts falsch. Die Manitou-Gabel soll auch nicht schlecht sein, die Reba ist aber noch einen Ticken besser. Die Deore-Bremsen gehören sowieso zu den besten unter den günstigen Bremsen und nehmen sich zur XT nicht viel.
> Beide Bikes sind für einen Anfänger (das schließe ich aus deinem Beitrag) absolut ausreichend.



Wie Anfänger? Ich fahre schon seit ich 5 bin!! 

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!


----------



## mathijsen (10. Februar 2015)

sk8erboi schrieb:


> Wie Anfänger? Ich fahre schon seit ich 5 bin!!


Ich bezog mich damit nicht auf das generelle Bewegen eines Velozipeds, sondern auf das Ausüben unseres wunderschönen Geländeradsports.


----------



## mathijsen (10. Februar 2015)

kornatter schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mal eine Frage bekomme ich eine federgabe Gabelschaft tapered 1 1/8 auf ein cube aim 2014


Da der Rahmen semi-integrierten Steuersatz hat, kannst du einen speziellen Steuersatz verbauen, der unten ein externes Lager hat. dadurch passt dann der tapered Schaft auch durch das Steuerrohr. Allerdings erhöht sich dadurch die Einbauhöhe der Gabel um ca. 1cm, da das lager nun wie gesagt extern ist. Dadurch ändern sich auch Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, da der Rahmen leicht "nach hinten kippt".
http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Steue...teuersatz-Forty-ZS44-EC44-Taper-44--6321.html

Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn du einfach ne bessere Gabel willst, kauf dir ne Rock Shox Reba. Die gibts auch noch mit geradem 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft. Ist einfacher und billiger.


----------



## kornatter (10. Februar 2015)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Da der Rahmen semi-integrierten Steuersatz hat, kannst du einen speziellen Steuersatz verbauen, der unten ein externes Lager hat. dadurch passt dann der tapered Schaft auch durch das Steuerrohr. Allerdings erhöht sich dadurch die Einbauhöhe der Gabel um ca. 1cm, da das lager nun wie gesagt extern ist. Dadurch ändern sich auch Lenk- und Sitzwinkel, da der Rahmen leicht "nach hinten kippt".
> http://www.best-bike-parts.de/Steue...teuersatz-Forty-ZS44-EC44-Taper-44--6321.html
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich: Wenn du einfach ne bessere Gabel willst, kauf dir ne Rock Shox Reba. Die gibts auch noch mit geradem 1 1/8 Zoll Schaft. Ist einfacher und billiger.


 

ok danke dir für die info.


----------



## Suitemeister (11. Februar 2015)

sk8erboi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das hier ist mein erstes Posting, also bitte verschont mich
> 
> ...



rein rational müsstest du natürlich zum race one greifen. der bikekauf ist aber nunmal alles andere als ein rein rationales unterfangen. 
DU musst dich auf dem bike wohlfühlen! dazu gehört neben der geometrie eben auch, dass man das bike gerne anschaut. sonst macht das biken eben nur halb so viel spaß - und darum geht's ja im endeffekt.
deswegen: wenn dich das LTD race optisch mehr anspricht (mir sagen übrigens beide nicht zu, das 2014er race one fahre ich dagegen selber), nimm das. solide komponenten hat das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kalkhoffpink (2. März 2015)

Fundstück der Woche aktuell in der Bucht zu ersteigern (nicht meins) ....


----------



## CubeFan1998 (2. März 2015)

Hauptsache hinten größere scheibe als vorne und billige zoom Gabel. Aber klickies müssen sein.


----------



## kalkhoffpink (3. März 2015)

Vor allem ein "Cross Country" Rahmen mit Doppelbrücke und Dirt-Sattel. Geniale DH-Kombie irgendwie.....


----------



## kornatter (4. März 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Fundstück der Woche aktuell in der Bucht zu ersteigern (nicht meins) ....


----------



## kornatter (4. März 2015)

kalkhoffpink schrieb:


> Fundstück der Woche aktuell in der Bucht zu ersteigern (nicht meins) ....
> 
> mit der gabel geht es berg auf leichter oder


----------



## mathijsen (4. März 2015)

Was wolltest du uns mitteilen, kornatter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tricksy (7. März 2015)

Servus Gemeinde. Wollte hier mal den Winterumbau meines Kollegen vorstellen.

Situation: Cube Fritzz Modelljahr 2010 in diesen weis/braun/gelb (wer hat das denn entworfen?!  ) gefiel einfach nicht mehr. Was tun? Neues Bike? Hm, schon geil, er steht aber total auf diesen hinter dem Sitzrohr verbauten Dämpfer. Das baut heute so keiner mehr. Also kein neues Bike. Der Rahmen gefällt ja bestens, und Ausstattung ist ja indivudualisierbar. Also was tun? Seine Lieblingsfarbe ist grün. Shirts, Pullis, Mützen, Socken, alles was es in grün gibt, wird in grün gekauft. Aber ein grünes Bike? Hm.
So entstand im Herbst die Idee das Fritzz neu zu gestalten. Aber welche Farbe, welche Akzente, es ist ja alles nicht einfach.

Ich habe dann im Büro die Drössiger Seite entdeckt, dort kann man ja so herrlich mit den Farben spielen. Ich weis nicht wie viele Stunden, wie viele Bier und wie viele Kaffee wir auf dieser Homepage verbracht haben. Und so langsam entwickelte sich immer irgendwas in Richtung Mangenta (Pink!!!!). Ich meine, dass ist Pink!!!! Wir sind Männer!!! Also nee, doch nicht.
Wir sahen allerdings sehr oft bei Ausflügen, Einkäufen oder im Internet die pinken Akzente in Verbindung mit allen möglichen Farben und so entwickelte sich das dann doch noch zum Running Gag.

Also wieder den Drössiger Konfigurator gequält. Mangenta stand nun fest, aber nicht als Hauptfarbe sondern als Akzent. Aber welche Hauptfarbe? Und eines Tages hatten wir dann die Lösung. Hellblauer Rahmen mit Mangenta und Neongrünen Akzenten. Laut Drössiger sieht das auch richtig gut aus.
Bike demontiert, Lackierer suchen, Händler vor Ort fragen wo die Schwierigkeiten liegen könnten....es sollte ja Eigenarbeit werden. Letztendlich hat der Händler nach eigener Demontage die Lager rausgeschlagen und dann gings ab zum Lackierer. Dem wurde genau erklärt....ufpasse!!!!! Ja nee iss klar. Alle Gewinde und alle Löcher wo Lager rein müssen wurden trotz Absprache mitlackiert....super, da passt nix mehr rein. Also alles in stundenlanger Schleifarbeit wieder passend gemacht und nun kann man auch schon wieder ein Bike erkennen.

Fazit des ganzen: Mangenta ist das neue Grün (parallel zu "dirt is the new snow"  )

Ergebnis: Rahmen gepulvert in RAL Lichtblau, Aufkleber in Mangenta und Neongrün (alles von style4bike.de), Anbauteile in weis.

Bei den Bidern fehlt jetzt noch der Schriftzug CUBE und FRITZZ (in Mangenta), kommt noch.

Viele Spaß beim gucken  und schönen Abend noch 


.


----------



## NaitsirhC (9. März 2015)

Sehr schön geworden!


----------



## Tricksy (25. März 2015)

Update zum Fritzz, wir sind in der Endphase, jetzt fehlt noch die Steckachse dann ist es soweit. Die Gewinde fürs Tretlager mussten neu geschnitten werden, also immer Obacht bei der Lackierung, alles schön abkleben, es ist ne Sauarbeit hinterher alles wieder zu richten.


----------



## Acid1981 (2. April 2015)

Hi Leute

Kann mir jemand sagen ob der Hinterbau vom Cube hanzz degressiv oder progressiv ist?

Gruss Acid


----------



## xerto (2. April 2015)

aggressiv


----------



## Acid1981 (2. April 2015)

xerto schrieb:


> aggressiv


Weiss ich selber.


----------



## biker8717 (2. April 2015)

Moin, hat vielleicht jemand einen Cube Stereo 120 hpa 29 Rahmen (48 cm) übrig und möchte den verkaufen? PS: wenn die Anfrage hier falsch ist gebt mir bitte nen Tipp wo das hingehört (kenn mich hier nicht so aus). Greetz & ride on


----------



## Bloomaul (5. Mai 2015)

Mal ne dumme Frage: Hab ein Cube Acid (Shimano BR-M395). Kann ich das vertikal an die Wand hängen oder gibts da Probleme mit der Bremse?


----------



## Shimanoboy (5. Mai 2015)

Solange der Hebel über dem Bremskolben ist dürfte nichts passieren. Anders rum ist doof, weil dann die Luft nicht in den Ausgleichsbehälter wandert sondern in den Kolben.

Gruß Tim


----------



## NaitsirhC (6. Mai 2015)

Nein, es gibt keine Probleme. Die Bremse ist vollständig dicht, auch Luft sollte selbst bei Betätigung des Hebels im senkrechten oder umgedrehten Zustand nicht ins System kommen.



Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Solange der Hebel über dem Bremskolben ist dürfte nichts passieren. Anders rum ist doof, weil dann die Luft nicht in den Ausgleichsbehälter wandert sondern in den Kolben.
> Gruß Tim



Welche Luft? Wenn Luft im System ist, muss die Bremse entlüftet werden. Ausgleichsbehälter und Bremsflüssigkeit sind durch eine undurchlässige Gummimembran getrennt. Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shimanoboy (6. Mai 2015)

Nein du hast Recht. 
Allerdings ist die Bremsflüssigkeit und der Ausgleichsbehälter in seinem Fall bei nicht gezogenem Hebel verbunden.


----------



## Bloomaul (7. Mai 2015)

Also Hebel mit einem Gummi fixieren? Gibts irgendwo ne technische Zeichnung von der Bremse?


----------



## Ric1974 (15. Mai 2015)

Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit den momentanen Lieferzeiten bei Cube ?
Habe mich für das Stereo 140 HPA 27,5 entschieden und es ende Februar bestellt und
es sollte eigentl. spätestens  20KW also diese Woche kommen mein Händler hat  mir
mitgeteilt das ich noch 2-3 Wochen warten muss.


----------



## EinsRakete (18. Mai 2015)

Ric1974 schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit den momentanen Lieferzeiten bei Cube ?
> Habe mich für das Stereo 140 HPA 27,5 entschieden und es ende Februar bestellt und
> es sollte eigentl. spätestens  20KW also diese Woche kommen mein Händler hat  mir
> mitgeteilt das ich noch 2-3 Wochen warten muss.



Never ending story.

Freue dich wenn du es im Sommer bekommst.
Aber das ist nicht nur bei Cube so, da gibt es wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## NaitsirhC (18. Mai 2015)

da scheint sich ja über die Jahre nichts geändert zu haben. Als ich mir zum Einstieg vor 6 oder 7 Jahren ein Analog holen wollte, wurde das auch mehrmals von November über Dezember auf April oder so verschoben. Hab dann storniert und woanders sofort zum mitnehmen gekauft...


----------



## Denyodp (18. Mai 2015)

Mein 2015er Acid habe ich Ende der dritten September Woche 2014 beim Händler bestellt und am 2. Ooktober könnte ich es abholen. Also völlig in Ordnung die Lieferzeit.


----------



## EinsRakete (19. Mai 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Mein 2015er Acid habe ich Ende der dritten September Woche 2014 beim Händler bestellt und am 2. Ooktober könnte ich es abholen. Also völlig in Ordnung die Lieferzeit.



Glückliche Einzelfälle.

Meistens läuft es mit der Verschiebung der Wartezeiten.
Leider.


----------



## Tobias_B. (21. Mai 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Mein 2015er Acid habe ich Ende der dritten September Woche 2014 beim Händler bestellt und am 2. Ooktober könnte ich es abholen. Also völlig in Ordnung die Lieferzeit.



Mit der Einsteigerklasse ist es auch was anderes!


----------



## Denyodp (21. Mai 2015)

Ja, kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Da werden wahrscheinlich größere Mengen produziert. Ich finde es ganz allgemein verrückt in der Fahrradbranche. Da sind 2015er Modelle bei einigen Herstellern bereits im Mai ausverkauft und es werden bereits die ersten 2016er Modelle vorgestellt. Mag für euch alles normal sein. Ich beschäftige mich erst seit Anfang letzten Jahres näher mit dem Thema und finde es irgendwie ganz schön gaga.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (22. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn ich das schon etwas länger beobachte find ich es immernoch gaga, aus genau den von dir genannten Gründen....


----------



## Friendsofmine (30. Mai 2015)

Tobias_B. schrieb:


> Mit der Einsteigerklasse ist es auch was anderes!



Cube ist immer Einsteigerklasse.


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Mai 2015)

Aha...


----------



## Zette (30. Mai 2015)

...muss man nicht verstehen....


----------



## Tobias_B. (31. Mai 2015)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Cube ist immer Einsteigerklasse.



na warum denn?


----------



## xerto (31. Mai 2015)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Cube ist immer Einsteigerklasse.



das ist einfach nur gequatsche..

setzt euch auf eure einsteigerbikes und bikt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zette (6. Juni 2015)

ich hätte da mal eine frage zum thema innenlager.
fahre u.a. das 26er analog aus 2013, dieses hat ein shimano bb-un26 123mm vierkantlager drinnen.
nach mittlerweile ca. 1300 km merkt man das ein oder andere knarzen und ich würde es gerne tauschen-und dazu die kurbel gleich mit.
ist das ganze auch mit hollowtech2 kompatibel?
hätte nämlich noch ein bsa 68/73 innenlager neu hier liegen und würde mir dann nur die kurbel noch besorgen müssen.
ich weiss halt nicht, ob das mit dem gewinde und der länge hinhaut.

gruß, zette


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. Juni 2015)

Ja das passt. Du musst nur gucken,  wie viele schwarze Spacer du bei dem Bsa Innenlager brauchst. 
Ich meine es sind meistens zwei auf der Antriebs Seite.


----------



## Shimanoboy (6. Juni 2015)

Miss mal deine Tretlagerbreite.


----------



## Zette (6. Juni 2015)

danke für deine antwort-die gewindeart / -größe ist somit identisch?
also falls es dann am tretlager auch 68 oder 73mm sind, wirds mit oder ohne spacer klappen, und ich kann in ruhe weiterschlafen gell?


----------



## baddriver82 (6. Juni 2015)

Habe auch erst mein Cube Attention 27.5 mit 68er Tretlagerbreite auf Hollowtech 2 umgerüstet. Ohne Probleme. Das Tretlagergehäuse sollte aber schon Plan sein.
Bei 68mm müsse 3 2,5mm Spacer verbaut werden, 2 auf der Antriebsseite und einer auf der anderen Seite.
Bei 73mm kommt nur ein Spacer auf die Antriebsseite.
Die Spacer musst du auf jeden Fall verbauen.


----------



## simon85 (7. Juli 2015)

hallo zusammen, 

kann ich in ein stereo 160 super hpc 27.5 einen fox float x ctd einbauen?

danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (7. Juli 2015)

Nein. Passt nicht


----------



## simon85 (7. Juli 2015)

passt überhaupt ein dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. Juli 2015)

Genau dafür wurde der neue Rahmen abgeändert. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zipfi1977 (7. Juli 2015)

Das kann ich nicht sagen. Kommt auf die Maße an. Aber beim float x liegt es genau daran, dass er nicht passt. Leider übrigens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simon85 (7. Juli 2015)

kann man die passenden maße irgendwo rausfinden? 

es hat doch bestimmt schonmal einer einen anderen dämpfer in ein stereo 160 super hpc eingebaut.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (7. Juli 2015)

216 in dem von 2014. Das andere ist eben nicht drin.


----------



## simon85 (8. Juli 2015)

hm, ok. danke für deine mühe.


----------



## Zipfi1977 (8. Juli 2015)

Wollte ich auch machen....


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Juli 2015)

Moin,

könnt ihr mir sagen, was das für ein AMS ist und welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser das hat?

Sorry für die Quali und überhaupt, aber es musste heimlich ein Foto gemacht werden:


----------



## Bocacanosa (20. Juli 2015)

Ist auf jeden Fall MJ 2011 oder jünger. Soweit ich weiß haben die 31.6 mm. (Ohne Gewähr)

Sollte es um eine absenkbare Stütze gehen, denk dran den Schnellspanner gegen ne Klemme zu tauschen...


----------



## Orby (20. Juli 2015)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall MJ 2011 oder jünger. Soweit ich weiß haben die 31.6 mm. (Ohne Gewähr)
> 
> Sollte es um eine absenkbare Stütze gehen, denk dran den Schnellspanner gegen ne Klemme zu tauschen...



Hast Du erst danach das Auto aufgebrochen und das Bike geklaut nach den Bildern


----------



## EinsRakete (20. Juli 2015)

Orby schrieb:


> Hast Du erst danach das Auto aufgebrochen und das Bike geklaut nach den Bildern



Nur wenn die Sattelstütze passt, die noch im Keller liegt.


----------



## _Noah_ (3. August 2015)

Hey,

Hab mir das Cube Acid 29 2015 gekauft
Wollte damit Waldwege etc... machen also nichts "extremes".
Jetzt bin ich ein paar mal aber richtige Singletrails gefahren, und will das in Zunkunft weiterhin machen.
Meine Frage ist muss ich Angst haben dass Komponeten darunter leider odere gar kapput gehen?
Oder dass der Rahmen und die Laufräder bei kleinern Sprüngen (ca60cm) darunter leiden?

Liebe Grüße Noah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zette (3. August 2015)

also ich hab mal mitm analog angefangen-was ich immer noch sehr gerne fahre, da ich noch etwas dran gefeilt habe mit komponenten etc und es aber nur noch für lange touren mit feldweganteil sowie "waldautobahn" nehme.
für alles andere hab ich mir dann doch lieber eim ams150 aufgebaut-bist wesentlich flexibler und brauchst um dein material keine bange habe.
klar geht auch ein enduro-hardtail, aber da hat das acid kaum bis garnix mit zu tun.
ist meine meinung-hab klein angefangen und bin zu diesem entschluss gekommen, bereue nix


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2015)

Liebe Mitleser nur einmal _sporadisch_;-)

Bitte die Bedienungsanleitung zum eigenen Bike erfassen und bloß einhalten, denn sonst erlischt die Gewähr und Garantie, immer!

Alle Bikes stehen auch aktuell in der PDF gelistet und in Gruppen aufgeteilt.

Die Cube "Bibel":

http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/user_u...sanleitungen/CUBE_Bike_Manual_german_2015.pdf

http://www.cube.eu/fileadmin/2015/service/Manuals/CUBE_Manual_CFK_D_2015.pdf

www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/articleich sagi/who-can-i-contact-if-i-have-a-problem-with-my-cube-bike/


----------



## Deleted253406 (19. September 2015)

Tach.

Hat evtl. jemand eine Idee, wie man die Zugführung des Umwerfers am AMS 130 2014 vor dem permanenten Dreckbeschuss schützen kann?
Da ist zwar eine Gummitülle um den Zug, aber die ist im Endeffekt für die Katz.
Das Dreckwasser läuft drann vorbei und bleibt dann im Bogen unter dem Tretlager in der Zughülle stehen :-(

Gibt's da was fertiges zu kaufen oder muss man zu PET-Flasche und Cutter greifen?


Danke


----------



## Frogfisch (25. September 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe meine Anfrage zwar schon im Bikemarkt eingestellt aber ohne erfolg.

Bin auf der Suche nach einen Cube Stereo SHPC Rahmen mit Dämpfer in 18 Zoll Vollkarbon und 140mm. B. 2014 oder 2015

Der Rahmen sollte neu bzw. neuwertig sein gerne auch vom Händler.

Danke


----------



## Zette (25. September 2015)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe meine Anfrage zwar schon im Bikemarkt eingestellt aber ohne erfolg.
> 
> ...



ist nichts beim schlierseer dabei an rahmen?
guck doch da mal.....du hattest nix von laufradgrösse erwähnt, daher-viel erfolg


----------



## Frogfisch (25. September 2015)

Zette schrieb:


> ist nichts beim schlierseer dabei an rahmen?
> guck doch da mal.....du hattest nix von laufradgrösse erwähnt, daher-viel erfolg



Da Schlierseer hat leider nur mit Alu Hinterbau, Laufradgrösse ist nicht so wichtig 27,5 oder 29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zette (25. September 2015)

carbon ist eh nur blingbling-nimm doch einen mit alu hinterbau, bist auf der sicheren seite und deine geldbörse fängt auch nicht gleich an zu flennen, wenn ein steinschlag etc einen teuren tausch provoziert


----------



## EinsRakete (29. September 2015)

Frogfisch schrieb:


> Da Schlierseer hat leider nur mit Alu Hinterbau, Laufradgrösse ist nicht so wichtig 27,5 oder 29



Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit den Hinterbau seperat als Sparepart zu bestellen?


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. September 2015)

Bräuchte mal eure Hilfe zu dem von Cube im Stereo verbauten FSA Steuersatz , da mir die vorhandene 20mm Topcap zu hoch baut und ich mein Cockpit gerne niedriger hätte.

Hat einer von Euch viel noch die 5mm Topcap im Keller liegen oder kann man auch so einen https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/10er-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34994/ nehmen?

Ansonsten einen Tipp?


----------



## lycan (29. September 2015)

Von Reset gibt es den Flatstack, der ist nur 3mm hoch, hab ich am AMS


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. September 2015)

Danke, aber so teuer und flach muss er gar nicht sein


----------



## lycan (29. September 2015)

OK, ich dachte Mr. Nice hat normalerweise Geld genug ;-)


----------



## Zette (29. September 2015)

nimm den cc zs44, aber als 40er-hab ich auch drauf, funzt astrein und ist das geld allemal wert!


----------



## Mr. Nice (29. September 2015)

CC ZS44?  Meinst du diesen https://www.bike-components.de/de/Cane-Creek/10er-ZS44-28-6-Steuersatz-Oberteil-p34994/

Was ist denn der Unterschied zum 40er http://www.hibike.de/cane-creek-40-...8-zs44-28-6-p9207dabd4c200a1bd709f7e70bda8f63 ?

@lycan
Ja, nee is klar


----------



## Vincy (29. September 2015)

Ein Blick auf die Herstellerseite und man hat die Infos.


----------



## Zette (29. September 2015)

40er hat hochwertigeres material und herstellungprozess unterm strich-ok, für die 110ner serie würd ich wohl bei meinen ansprüchen kein geld weiter ausgeben aber die 40er sind nicht umsonst sehr beliebt und häufig gesehen.
da zahl ich lieber 1x zehn mark mehr statt 2x 20 oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frogfisch (3. Oktober 2015)

EinsRakete schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht die Möglichkeit den Hinterbau seperat als Sparepart zu bestellen?


Gehe Fremd, es ist jetzt eine Scott Genius 900 geworden.


----------



## Florian301 (21. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich möchte das 2015er Attention (29er) meiner Freundin etwas "pimpen". Die Rock Shox XC 30 soll raus und eine leichtere Luftgabel rein.

Auf was muss ich den achten? Was für einen Schaft benötige ich?


----------



## Tobias_B. (21. November 2015)

100mm Federweg und 1 1/8 schaft, kein Tapered. Den alten Konus kannst du von der XC 30 nehmen!


----------



## Florian301 (21. November 2015)

Danke!!!


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2016)

*Inside Cube Bikes*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/cube-tour-germany-2016.html
*
Interview mit Marcus Pürner*
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/marcus-puerner-from-the-top-interview-2016.html


----------



## Arioth (1. Februar 2016)

Hello guys. Has anyone a picture of Cube Stereo 29 HPA SL 120 2016 from Eurobike 2015?


----------



## lucash213 (2. Februar 2016)

servus zusammen.
hätte eine frage zur kaufentscheidung an die profis hier:
zur auswahl stehen folg. modelle:
Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC TM 2015 (2700 Euro)
Cube Stereo 160 HPA Race 2016 (2340 Euro)
Cube Stereo 160 HPA SL 2016 (2700 Euro)

Ich selbst tendiere momentan zum 140 SHPC TM aus 2015 (hier reizt mich wahrscheinlich der hohe Rabatt, da es ja ursprünglich 3600 gekostet sowie der Carbonrahmen hat). welches bike hat aus eurer sicht das beste preis-leistungverhältnis?


----------



## Tobias_B. (2. Februar 2016)

Natürlich das 2015er, ohne dass ich mir die Komponenten nochmal genau anschauen muss. Die Bikes aus 16" sind eben alle teurer geworden.


----------



## lucash213 (2. Februar 2016)

das 2016er hpa 160 sl komplett xt ausstattung. beim 140 hpc tm 2015 sram x0 schaltung, raceface kurbel und sram guide r bremsen.
denke das fahrwerk ist ziemlich gleichwertig, obwohl ich die die neuen fox gabeln und dämpfer bisher nicht gefahren bin. evntl. ist der neue fox dämpfer etwas besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OgerTob (21. Februar 2016)

Hi,

ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein Cube Hyde Race zulegen.
Nun habe ich gelesen, dass die Pedalen ab Werk nicht so toll sind. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen? 
Ich fahre meist mit Sneakern zur Arbeit.

Ansonste bin ich noch um Ratschläge für ein optisch und funktional passendes Schutzblech dankbar.

MfG,
Tobias


----------



## Tobias_B. (21. Februar 2016)

OgerTob schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein Cube Hyde Race zulegen.
> Nun habe ich gelesen, dass die Pedalen ab Werk nicht so toll sind. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen?
> ...



SKS Shockblade und XBlade und Pedale Cube Flat Race


----------



## OgerTob (21. Februar 2016)

Danke


----------



## Tobias_B. (21. Februar 2016)

OgerTob schrieb:


> Danke



Solltest alles bei dem Laden kriegen wo dus kaufst


----------



## Maitre-B (7. April 2016)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Steifigkeit der Alurahmen wie LTD vs Carbon à la Reaction?
Ich möchte mein Copperhead mit einem 29er erstzen und überlege ob Alu oder Carbon.
Der Gewichtsunterschied ist mir bekannt, mir gehts primär um Beschleunigung etc.
Danke


----------



## Shimanoboy (7. April 2016)

Wahrscheinlich wird der LTD Rahmen steifer seim, aber der ist natürlich auch aus vollem Material, sprich tonnen schwer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (7. April 2016)

Shimanoboy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird der LTD Rahmen steifer seim, aber der ist natürlich auch aus vollem Material, sprich tonnen schwer.


Steifer als der Plastikrahmen? Echt?


----------



## Zette (7. April 2016)

nein, der carbonrahmen hat die höhere steifigkeit


----------



## dark-berlin (20. April 2016)

wenn das hier die Talk Ecke ist sollte es hier rein passen:

Am vergangenen Wochenende war die Velo Messe hier in Berlin. Bevor wir hin sind haben wir natürlich ins Ausstellerverzeichnis geschaut und freudig festgestellt, das Cube da sein soll, also am Samstag hingefahren und Eintritt gezahlt. 
Vor Ort mussten wir dann allerdings feststellen, dass nicht Cube selber als Aussteller da war, sonder nur durch einen Händler vertreten war. Der hatte aber viele Marken im Portfolio und grad mal 2-3 Räder von Cube vor Ort, darunter nicht ein Rennrad, auf die ich eigentlich aus war. 
Gut das ist an erster Stelle ist das die Schuld bzw. die schlechte Kommunikation des Messeveranstalters, aber es fällt auch irgendwie auf Cube zurück. Und Cube sollte ja auch ein Interesse daran haben, dass man als potentieller Kunde nicht so enttäuscht wir. 

Schade war es aber wirklich, das Cube nicht vor Ort war. Vor ein, zwei Jahren waren sie dort und haben sich auch am Testparcour beteiligt.


----------



## klusek (21. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, bin ganz neu hier 

Hab ne frage bezüglich des Schaltwerks.
Ich fahre momentan nen Cube Attention 29 SL (AMF, 29" Rahmen) und habe den RD-M781-SGS Schaltwerk verbaut.
Würde jetzt gerne einen XTR verbauen. Muss ich den RD-M981-SGS nehmen oder kann es auch der RD-M980-SGS sein.
Kenne mich ehrlich gesagt nicht so richtig aus 

Danke im Voraus für Eure Unterstützung.
Marc


----------



## EinsRakete (26. April 2016)

klusek schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin ganz neu hier
> 
> Hab ne frage bezüglich des Schaltwerks.
> Ich fahre momentan nen Cube Attention 29 SL (AMF, 29" Rahmen) und habe den RD-M781-SGS Schaltwerk verbaut.
> ...



Müsste das 981er sein. Bitte verbessert mich, wenn ich Stuss erzähle.

Aber mal die Frage, wieso du das Schaltwerk undbedingt tauschen willst? Was für einen Trigger hast du zur Zeit dran?
Dort kannst du mehr Performance erwarten.


----------



## klusek (26. April 2016)

Danke EinsRakete für die Antwort 
Momentan habe ich die Rapidfire SL-M780 dran. 
Wieso tauschen? Bin mal gestürzt. Das Teil hat nen Schlag abbekommen. Seitdem spinnt es irgendwie


----------



## mathijsen (29. April 2016)

Vielleicht nur Schaltauge verbogen?


----------



## Lewa23 (2. Mai 2016)

Servus zusammen. Bin neu hier und suche grade nen Bike für mich. Habe das 29er Cube LTD Pro (2016) getestet und war auch soweit zufrieden. Online hab eich jetzt noch das Race One gesehen. Beide haben exakt die gleichen Geometrie-Daten. Beide kosten 1099€. Welches würdet ihr vorziehen und warum? (wo sind die Unterschiede)


----------



## mathijsen (2. Mai 2016)

nimmt sich kaum was. das race one hat xt-bremsen. die dürften stärker sein als die mt2. allerdings hat die aktuelle xt mit druckpunktwandern zu kämpfen.


----------



## gtruckus (10. Juni 2016)

hello all,

i didn't know make some components.
 does these pedals are put on in factory on some cube models?http://www.bike-discount.de/fr/acheter/cube-rfr-pedals-flat-with-click-system-black-234434

somebody has tested it?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (10. Juni 2016)

I don't think that bikes are equiped ex works with these pedals. As far as I know, the more expensive bikes come without pedals and the cheaper ones come with that standard trekking/ATB-Pedals.


----------



## gtruckus (10. Juni 2016)

ok! just wondering about the reliability


----------



## ernmar (27. Oktober 2016)

Gibt es da Cube two15 hpa eigentlich zu kaufen? Es steht seit letztem Jahr auf der Homepage und wurde groß angepriesen aber bisher habe ich Händler gefunden der es auf Lager hat. Geschweige den habe ich es bisher in freier Wildbahn gesehen, bis auf bei den DH Worldcups.


----------



## rotationman (22. November 2016)

Hallo, ich überlege mir ein zweites Cube zuzulegen also ein Fully zu meinem Hardtail. Was mich im Moment ein wenig stört ist das bei allen ausser dem DH Bike am Rahmen die Halterung für den Umwerfer vorhanden ist auch wenn einfach nur ein Kurbelblatt montiert ist. Ich finde das ein wenig unschön. Wie geht es Euch damit? Stört Euch das gar nicht? 

Liebäugeln tue ich mit dem Stereo 160 HPA TM bzw dem Stereo 160 C:62


----------



## rotationman (22. November 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Gibt es da Cube two15 hpa eigentlich zu kaufen? Es steht seit letztem Jahr auf der Homepage und wurde groß angepriesen aber bisher habe ich Händler gefunden der es auf Lager hat. Geschweige den habe ich es bisher in freier Wildbahn gesehen, bis auf bei den DH Worldcups.



Ich würde sagen wenn es keiner Deiner Händler bei sich hat das sie vielleicht bedenken haben es nicht los zu werden? Keine Ahnung ich würde nachfragen ob man es bestellen kann, eventuell auch halt einfach nur unverbindlich zum Probefahren.


----------



## xBoehmix (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo! Wir haben ein 2017er Two15 HPA Race im Laden stehen. Zu dem haben wir das 2017er Fritzz HPA Race und viele weitere Fullies von Gube im Laden stehen.

Ich fahre selbst ein Fritzz HPA SL und muss Dir recht geben, dass die Direct-Mount-Aufnahme für den Umwerfer sich nicht so schön macht. Man kann diese auch nutzen, um sich eine Enduro-Kettenführung (ohne Spannrolle) zu montieren. Also ich hab mich an den Anblick gewöhnt und mich stört es auch gar nicht mehr...

Link zu unserer Homepage - http://quadrad.de/


----------



## xBoehmix (15. Dezember 2016)

gtruckus schrieb:


> hello all,
> 
> i didn't know make some components.
> does these pedals are put on in factory on some cube models?http://www.bike-discount.de/fr/acheter/cube-rfr-pedals-flat-with-click-system-black-234434
> ...



Cube does'nt put pedals on their "better" bikes. The mechanics are the same as Shimano-spd. I think you could may also use Shimano-SPD-cleats on Cube-Pedals. But their are quiet havy of weight and solid.


----------



## rotationman (16. Dezember 2016)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Hallo! Wir haben ein 2017er Two15 HPA Race im Laden stehen. Zu dem haben wir das 2017er Fritzz HPA Race und viele weitere Fullies von Gube im Laden stehen.
> 
> Ich fahre selbst ein Fritzz HPA SL und muss Dir recht geben, dass die Direct-Mount-Aufnahme für den Umwerfer sich nicht so schön macht. Man kann diese auch nutzen, um sich eine Enduro-Kettenführung (ohne Spannrolle) zu montieren. Also ich hab mich an den Anblick gewöhnt und mich stört es auch gar nicht mehr...
> 
> Link zu unserer Homepage - http://quadrad.de/



Danke für die Info Boehmi!


----------



## Burt4711 (13. Januar 2017)

Wie sind eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Schwergewichte hier mit den Stereos allgemein (Abstimmung, Lagerprobleme etc.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotationman (13. Januar 2017)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Schwergewichte hier mit den Stereos allgemein (Abstimmung, Lagerprobleme etc.)?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren ich plane mir kommenden Monat eins zu holen und liege aktuell bei 100 Kilo. Mit Klamotten und Equipment sicher bei 105.


----------



## Tobias_B. (14. Januar 2017)

rotationman schrieb:


> Würde mich auch mal interessieren ich plane mir kommenden Monat eins zu holen und liege aktuell bei 100 Kilo. Mit Klamotten und Equipment sicher bei 105.



Bei den Fox Dämpfern (in der Serie) mit dem Evol Sleeve werdet ihr da vom Druck schon relativ an die Spitze gehen müssen. Maximum sind da 350 PSI, ich selbst liege mit Gear bei ca. 82 Kilo und fahre diesen schon mit 260-280.


----------



## Iron-Mike (14. Januar 2017)

Hallo,
ich wiege 105 kg und habe ein 2016er Stereo HPA SL und bin damit bisher problemlos durch die Saison gekommen. Waren viele Touren im heimischen Deister (incl. Trails) und 4 Wochen Biken durch die bayrischen und österreischen Alpen mit zahlreichen Bergauf-/Bergabpassagen dabei, wo Dämpfer und Gabel ordentlich was zu tun hatten.
Bin sehr zufrieden, das Rad läuft top!


----------



## matzethias72 (15. Januar 2017)

Moin in die Runde. Durch mehr oder weniger gewolltem Zufall bin ich vom Trekking aufs Mountainbike gekommen. 
Geworden ist es ein Cube LTD SL 2017.
Die ersten 50 Km sind gefahren. Kann jetzt schon sagen das mir das Rad Spaß macht.


----------



## mathijsen (15. Januar 2017)

nix für ungut, aber dein beitrag wäre hier noch besser aufgehoben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-cubes-teil-3.490116/page-497#post-14258670


----------



## the donkey (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe hier einen 2016er Stereo Rahmen der aufgebaut werden will
Heut ist mir aufgefallen das am Hauptrahmen die Stopfen fehlen welche für die interne Bremsleitungsführung verbaut werden
Hat die eventuell noch jemand über? Ich gehe ja nicht davon aus das dies ohne verbaut wird

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (5. Februar 2017)

Carbonversion? Hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob man die Zugstopper-Einsätze nachkaufen kann. Im Ersatzteilebereich auf der Cube-Webseite ist nix zu finden.


----------



## the donkey (5. Februar 2017)

Ja Carbon


----------



## xBoehmix (5. Februar 2017)

Fragt doch einfach beim Cube-Händler eures Vertrauens an. So würde ich verfahren.


----------



## beuze1 (6. Februar 2017)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Schwergewichte hier mit den Stereos allgemein



Helfen überhaupt nicht beim Abnehmen ,
wenn, dann nur mit sehr viel Bewegung !


----------



## mathijsen (26. Februar 2017)

beuze1 schrieb:


> Helfen überhaupt nicht beim Abnehmen


Du sollst die auch nicht schlucken... 

Wie sind eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Cube-Besitzer mit Guide-Bremsen. Als ich bei meinem neuen Spielzeug das erste mal die Bremshebel bewegt und an der Griffweiten-Einstellung gedreht habe, war ich doch etwas schockiert. So einen Klapperatismus hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das 'nen Sturz überlebt.


----------



## xBoehmix (27. Februar 2017)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Du sollst die auch nicht schlucken...
> 
> Wie sind eigentlich die Erfahrungen der Cube-Besitzer mit Guide-Bremsen. Als ich bei meinem neuen Spielzeug das erste mal die Bremshebel bewegt und an der Griffweiten-Einstellung gedreht habe, war ich doch etwas schockiert. So einen Klapperatismus hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das 'nen Sturz überlebt.



Keine Sorge, dieser "Klapperatismus" ist für den Fall eines Sturzes. Ich war ebenfalls recht entsetzt. Aber es macht Sinn, für die Justierung, den Mechanismus der Griffweiteneinstellung zu entlasten, indem man den Bremshebel in entgegengesetzter Richtung bewegt.

Wenn allerdings das Einstellrädchen wackelt, ohne dass man den Bremshebel in Fahrtrichtung nach vorne zieht, dann, ja dann darf man sich Sorgen aufgrund des "Klapperatismus" machen. Aber sonst ist das alles so vorgesehen. Man hat ja sehr gut an der 'guten' alten HFX-9 sehen können, was im Falle eines Sturzes oder einer falschen Verwendung, mit Bremshebel passieren, die nicht über einen solchen "Klapperadtismus" verfügen.

Auflösung: Wie ich nun schon an zahlreichen Fällen am eigenen Leibe und anhand meines Fritzz', erleben durfte: Die Technik funktioniert und macht offenbar Sinn.


----------



## mathijsen (1. März 2017)

Haben die DT CSW Laufräder eigentlich schon von Haus aus Tubeless-Felgenband eingeklebt oder muss man das selber machen?



xBoehmix schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, dieser "Klapperatismus" ist für den Fall eines Sturzes. Ich war ebenfalls recht entsetzt. Aber es macht Sinn, für die Justierung, den Mechanismus der Griffweiteneinstellung zu entlasten, indem man den Bremshebel in entgegengesetzter Richtung bewegt.


Das ist mir bekannt (war ja an meinen bisherigen Bremsen auch so) und war auch nicht der Punkt, der mich irritiert hat. Sondern ich finde, die Lagerung des Hebels hat verdammt viel radiales Spiel (d.h., man kann den Hebel recht deutlich nach oben und unten "kippen") und die Lagerung und Rasterung des Griffweiten-Einstellers fühlt sich extrem klapprig und unpräzise an.


----------



## xBoehmix (1. März 2017)

Ach so, dem sollte man in der Tat mal nachgehen. Also die mir bekannten Guide-Hebel weisen kein solches Spiel auf.


----------



## Sid211985 (5. März 2017)

Hi
Eine Frage, warum liest man nix über das Stereo HPA 150 27.5+?


----------



## xerto (6. März 2017)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> Eine Frage, warum liest man nix über das Stereo HPA 150 27.5+?


Weil es keiner gekauft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (6. März 2017)

xerto schrieb:


> Weil es keiner gekauft hat.


Stimmt, soweit hab ich noch garnicht gedacht.

Dann muss ich wohl eins kaufen und sehen wie es ist


----------



## xBoehmix (6. März 2017)

Wir haben bisher zwei verkauft. Die gehen auch nicht so gut, weil es ja doch was recht spezielles ist. Ich bin es mal probegerollt und war erstaunt. Im Vergleich zu einem "nochmalen" 27,5er Stereo, merkt man schon einen deutlichen Unterschied. Aber nicht in Sachen Agilität, sondern Beschleunigungs- und Bremswirkung. Ich kann nur urteilen, was ich in unserer flachen Einkaufspassage wahrgenommen habe. Zu dem kommt noch, dass ich recht sicher, enge Kurven auf dem harten Steinuntergrund, fahren konnte. Wir haben zur Zeit keines im Geschäft, weil es keine Nachfragen gibt. Aber als wir eins stehen hatten, war es im Handumdrehen verkauft.

Ich hoffe, dass ich eine Hilfe sein konnte!


----------



## xBoehmix (9. März 2017)

Hab gestern ein neues 27,5+ aufgebaut:


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (9. März 2017)

In der Montain Bike vom letzten Monat hatten sie ein Cube Stereo + Bike gestestet.


----------



## xBoehmix (9. März 2017)

HMaulwurfsson schrieb:


> In der Montain Bike vom letzten Monat hatten sie ein Cube Stereo + Bike gestestet.


Sehr kuhl, diesen Artikel muss ich mir mal geben! Hast Du das gelesen, wie wurde es bewertet?


----------



## Sid211985 (9. März 2017)

Hast du einen Link vom Test?

Lg


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (9. März 2017)

Habe nur die Printausgabe zu Hause. Getestet wurde dieses Baby 
https://www.cube.eu/2017/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-150-hpa-sl-275-bluenflashred-2017/

Das Ergebnis habe ich nicht mehr genau im Kopf. Aber ich kann später mal eine Zusammenfassung schreiben. Grundsätzlich haben sie aber sinngemäß geschrieben, dass die Plus Bikes nicht so agil sind, dafür aber mehr fahrerische Schwächen verzeihen und laufruhiger sind.


----------



## Sid211985 (9. März 2017)

So eine Zusammenfassung wäre Cool

Lg


----------



## radlarmin (10. März 2017)

Ich hab so ein Stereo HPA 150 27.5+
Und ich bin begeistert von dem Bike.
Habe zwar einige Änderungen an der Übersetzung gemacht dann passt es..
Vorne 32 hinten 10-46
Ist halt ein Drittbike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (10. März 2017)

Ich hab mir jetzt  eins gekauft.
Zwar ein 2016er Modell aber dafür im Angebot.
Kommt nächste Woche und ist auch mein Drittbike. Bin gespannt.


----------



## radlarmin (10. März 2017)

Die gibts im Angebot bei "Rabe Bike" für 1999 euro.
Habe da auch meins gekauft.


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (10. März 2017)

Brauchst du die Zusammenfassung dann noch? Hab sie jetzt gefunden


----------



## Sid211985 (10. März 2017)

Hi
Ja gerne


----------



## radlarmin (10. März 2017)

Vorne mit 29x2,35 und hinten mit 27,5 x 2,8


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (10. März 2017)

Getestet wurde das Stereo HPA 150 SL 27.5+

Solide Ausstattung
Zahm im positiven Sinne
Maximum an Kontrolle
Kein Übermaß an Agilität, dennoch direkt und berechenbar
Laufruhig
Flott für ein Plus Bike
Traktion ist enorm

Fazit
Wer ein komfortabeleles, leicht zu kontrollierendes, kreuzsolide ausgestattetes Plus Fully sucht, kommt am Stereo kaum vorbei. Es verströmt Verlässlichkeit pur, zeigt kaum Schwäche.

Testnote sehr gut, 209 Punkte.

Einzelbewertungen
Gewicht 16/20
Gewicht Rahmen 10/15
Rahmensteifigkeit 9/10
Geometrie/Handling 26/30
Subjektiver Fahrspaß 26/30
Vortriebseffizienz 16/20
Uphill 17/20
Downhill 22/25
Federung hinten 17/20
Federung vorn 17/20
Ausstattung 26/30
Verarbeitung / Sonstiges 7/10

Gesamt 209/250, Platz 3.

Testsieger: Scott Spark 720 Plus, Preistipp und Platz 2 Ghost H AMR 8 LC

Allgemein zu allen Bikes: Plusbikes haben mehr Fahrsicherheit und Komfort, Grip und Kontrolle, aber auch höheres Gewicht und sind weniger agil und präzise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (10. März 2017)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Joki (10. März 2017)

Hab auch eins...seit 7/16.....Griffe fand ich furchtbar, wurden getauscht gegen etwas dickere ansonsten passt es. Kontrolliert euren schnellspanner hinten, der löst sich bei mir ab und an.


----------



## Joki (10. März 2017)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Hab gestern ein neues 27,5+ aufgebaut:


Und siehe da hinten ist eine starre schraubachse drin. Hat jemand tipps wie man den dt spanner fixiert sodass er sich nicht löst?


----------



## xBoehmix (11. März 2017)

Ich habe meinem Fritzz eine "X-12" Achse von Syntace verpasst. Funktioniert super. Aber nicht weil ich Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit oder Stabilität hatte, sondern weil es A, ein paar Gramm leichter ist und B, eine cleanere Obtik herstellt. Der "Schraubenkopf" der Achse ist in einer Art Unterlegscheibe versenkt, welche die Achse vor ungewollter Lockerung schützt. Ich empfehle Dir, das mal zu probieren und ich bin mir sicher, dass das die Lösung Deines Problems ist.


----------



## Joki (11. März 2017)

Danke werde ich mal versuchen....aber in dem 2017 b+ ist doch auch eine schraubachse oder...Serie?


----------



## xBoehmix (11. März 2017)

Da sollte ebenfalls eine 148er X-12 verbaut sein. Sogar mein Two15 hat eine 157er X-12. Das passt auf alle Fälle. Aber ich würde wie gesagt zu der Syntace raten. Es gibt auch von anderen Herstellern ähnliche Achsen, aber nur Syntace habe ich diese Unterlegscheibe gesehen.


----------



## Sid211985 (13. März 2017)

Hier ist mein Cube. Kam heut per Post.
Mal sehen wie es sich im Taunus macht


----------



## rider1970 (17. März 2017)

Schaut gut aus , ist die Gabel eine yari oder Pike?


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (17. März 2017)

Müsste eine Yari sein.
Der Test zum Plusbike Test ist jetzt auch online 
https://www.cube.eu/cubeworld/news/detail/article/mountainbike-stereo-150-hpa-sl-275/


----------



## Sid211985 (17. März 2017)

Hi
Ist eine Yari Solo Air.
Das Bike ist klasse. War gestern im Taunus. Bergauf echt ein Tier. Bergab macht es einfach nur spass. Macht mir mehr spass als mit meinem Enduro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xBoehmix (17. März 2017)

@Sid211985 - Deine Sattelposition schränkt aber auf lange Frist, die Familienplanung ein...


----------



## Sid211985 (17. März 2017)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> @Sid211985 - Deine Sattelposition schränkt aber auf lange Frist, die Familienplanung ein...



Die Planung ist mit einem Doppelpack erledigt . Es hatte sich die schraube gelöst. Hab es gleich wieder korrigiert


Aber es macht eine menge spass das Bike. Kann es nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## xBoehmix (17. März 2017)

Hab eben meine neue Downhill-Kiste fertig gemacht:


----------



## Sid211985 (20. März 2017)

morgen,
weis einer ob man in das Stereo auch einen Dämpfer mit ausgleichsbehälter einbauen kann?


----------



## xBoehmix (20. März 2017)

Wenn Dein Stereo-Rahmen nach aktueller Bauform (ab 2013) ist, dann geht das definitiv! Macht auch sehr viel aus. Wenn Dein Rad aber ein 12er Baujahr ist, dann passen leider nur die ohne PiggyBag. Aber: Der Cane Creek Inline-Dämpfer scheint sehr gut zu funktionieren.
http://cube.eu
http://canecreek.com


----------



## Xplosive84 (20. März 2017)

Mir wurde hier im Forum gesagt dass beim Stereo 160 hpa 2015 kein Dämpfer mit Behälter reinpasst, sonst hätte ich mir einen mit geholt.
Ich zitiere mal einen mtb-news Artikel von 10/2014:
Eigens für das Cube Action Team ließ Cube Sondermodelle des Stereo 160 Super HPC produzieren. Die Custom-Rahmen weisen oberhalb der unteren Dämpferaufnahme eine nach innen gewandte Wölbung im Unterrohr auf, was es möglich macht, an den Team-Bikes einen Fox Float X Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter zu fahren. Am Serien-Rahmen ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (20. März 2017)

Das 2017 Stereo HPA TM hat einen Fox Float X eingebaut. Ist der Rahmen zum SL z.B. verschieden!? Falls nicht, dürfte es dann auch dort gehen.


----------



## rider1970 (20. März 2017)

Interessant wäre zu wissen um welches mj. Und um welches Modell es geht


----------



## xBoehmix (20. März 2017)

@Sid211985 Stell doch einfach mal ein Bild von Deinem Stereo hier rein. Dann könnte man es besser erkennen. Und falls kein Feder mit Ausgleichsbehälter reinpasst, ist meine Empfehlung ganz klar der "CaneCreek Double Barrel CS" für dieses Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (20. März 2017)

Hier mal die Bilder.
Also ich denk mal das wird schon knapp werden


----------



## rider1970 (20. März 2017)

Also von den Bildern her würde ich denken das da problemlos ein Dämpfer mit agb reinpasst, ist doch ordentlich platz. Vielleicht gibt es ja hier im forum schon jemand der einen in sein plus eingebaut hat? !


----------



## mathijsen (20. März 2017)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Stereo-Rahmen nach aktueller Bauform (ab 2013) ist, dann geht das definitiv!


Gewagte Aussage. Bei den "Stereo 2.0" ab 2013 mit den langen Wippen stand der Dämpfer ja recht deutlich nach vorne geneigt. Da dürfte höchstens ein sehr kleiner Piggy reinpassen (wie der Fox Float X). Ab dem "Update 2.1", also die Rahmen die ab MY2015 erneuert wurden, dürfte es tatsächlich weniger knapp sein.


----------



## xBoehmix (20. März 2017)

@mathijsen Ja, Du hast recht! Das habe ich dann auch feststellen müssen. Deshalb habe ich auch um ein Foto gebeten.

@Sid211985 Das ginge auf jeden klar! Doch bei einer Plus-Bereifung würde ich den Dämpfer schön linear und mit viel LSC fahren. Dafür die HSC nur auf einen Klick und wenig Rebound. Deine Reifen dämpfen schon die kleinen Bumps weg und das Federbein bleibt für's Grobe. So nutzt Du einen sehr geilen Nebeneffekt am LowPressureRiding (geringer Reifendruck), nämlich den, dass man die ganzen kleinen Schläge einfach von den Reifen wegdingsen lässt. So nimmst Du Deinem Fahrwerk einiges ab und senkst damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Überhitzung des Federbeines. Das spart viel Geld, würde ich sagen... Und falls dann immer noch Überhitzung eine Rolle spielt, knallst Du Dir einen Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Piggybag ins Rad. Die sind relativ günstig und arbeiten schön linear. Ich glaube, dass ich Dir jetzt wirklich helfen konnte.

LSC=LowSpeedCompression-Druckstufe im ersten Viertel-Drittel des Federwegs
HSC=HighSpeedCompression-Druckstufe im Ende des Federwegs
Rebound=Zugstufe


----------



## mathijsen (20. März 2017)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> LowPressureRiding


Ich seh schon, ich muss mal wieder das Fachwörterbuch in meinem Hirn updaten. Oder ist das so ein Fall wie "Handy" oder "Public Viewing".


----------



## xBoehmix (21. März 2017)

@mathijsen Das hab ich in irgend einem Radmagazin mal gelesen. Ging um breite Felgen oder allgemein um breite Reifen. Ich wollte mal fancy daherkommen. Und Du? Du machst alles futsch. xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xBoehmix (21. März 2017)

https://wbs70.wordpress.com/2012/12/08/wilde-bestien-blut-schnaps-und-schnee-im-auge/p1070819/

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/632588

So ganz ist es ja dann doch nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen...


----------



## Sid211985 (21. März 2017)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> @mathijsen Ja, Du hast recht! Das habe ich dann auch feststellen müssen. Deshalb habe ich auch um ein Foto gebeten.
> 
> @Sid211985 Das ginge auf jeden klar! Doch bei einer Plus-Bereifung würde ich den Dämpfer schön linear und mit viel LSC fahren. Dafür die HSC nur auf einen Klick und wenig Rebound. Deine Reifen dämpfen schon die kleinen Bumps weg und das Federbein bleibt für's Grobe. So nutzt Du einen sehr geilen Nebeneffekt am LowPressureRiding (geringer Reifendruck), nämlich den, dass man die ganzen kleinen Schläge einfach von den Reifen wegdingsen lässt. So nimmst Du Deinem Fahrwerk einiges ab und senkst damit die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Überhitzung des Federbeines. Das spart viel Geld, würde ich sagen... Und falls dann immer noch Überhitzung eine Rolle spielt, knallst Du Dir einen Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Piggybag ins Rad. Die sind relativ günstig und arbeiten schön linear. Ich glaube, dass ich Dir jetzt wirklich helfen konnte.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank
Welchen Reifenluftdruck und Dämpferdruck würdest du bei 100kg Fahrgewicht empfehlen?


----------



## xBoehmix (21. März 2017)

Also bei dem Reifendruck hab ich echt keine Vorstellung. Der ist auch weniger Abhängig vom Fahrergewicht, als von den Vorlieben des Fahrers.Wir machen bei uns im Laden so ca. 1,3 bis 1,5 Bar in die SixFatty-Reifen (27,5+) rein. Versuch es erstmal mit 2,3. Und Sag, also Federwegsnutzung beim Aufsitzen, ganz klar 20%-25%. Du hast ja so einen kleinen Gummiring auf dem Pleul deines Dämpfers. Achte aber auf den Maximaldruck, der auf dem Federbein steht.


----------



## Sid211985 (21. März 2017)

Also vorne hab ich einen Sag von 25% bei 90psi
Hinten bei 250psi zwischen 25-30%


War ja am Sonntag unterwegs mit einigen Drops und Doubels. Hab nach dem ganzen Tag noch einen guten cm Hub hinten über. Vorne gut 2 cm


Luftdruck in den Reifen habe ich noch garnicht überprüft


----------



## rider1970 (25. März 2017)

Luftdruck in den Reifen ist denke ich mit rund 2bar etwas zu hoch, selbst an meinem 160er hpc mit "normalen " 2,4er reifen bin ich unter 2bar. In den ganzen Magazinen ala bike usw. steht immer was von um 1bar bei Plus reifen, z.b. beim test in der MB.


----------



## Sid211985 (26. März 2017)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Also bei dem Reifendruck hab ich echt keine Vorstellung. Der ist auch weniger Abhängig vom Fahrergewicht, als von den Vorlieben des Fahrers.Wir machen bei uns im Laden so ca. 1,8 bis 2,3 Bar in die SixFatty-Reifen (27,5+) rein. Versuch es erstmal mit 2,3. Und Sag, also Federwegsnutzung beim Aufsitzen, ganz klar 20%-25%. Du hast ja so einen kleinen Gummiring auf dem Pleul deines Dämpfers. Achte aber auf den Maximaldruck, der auf dem Federbein steht.



Welchen Coil Dämpfer würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## xBoehmix (26. März 2017)

Sorry für die FALSCHE Angabe! Mach bitte nur 1,4 - 1,5 Bar auf Deine Reifen.

Und mir fallen grade die Federbeine vom Canecreek ein, weil die doch recht schmal sind. Der Inline hat zu dem keinen PiggyBag. Der Manitou Metel R hat auch keinen Ausgleichsbehälter und geht ziemlich gut. Aber bei dem weiß ich gar nicht, ob der überhaupt noch hergestellt wird...


----------



## xBoehmix (26. März 2017)

Ich war komplett daneben mit meiner Angabe zum Reifendruck bei 650Plus-Schlappen! Ich habe da offenbar was verwechselt...


----------



## Wild_Kroete (28. März 2017)

Hey, kann mit jmd sagen, ob in das Stereo HPA 150+ auch 29" Räder rein gehen. Vorne ist klar, aber was passt hinten rein?


----------



## xBoehmix (28. März 2017)

Wozu baut man in ein Rad, was auf 27,5+ konzipiert ist, 29er Laufräder? Also ja, es ist prinzipiell möglich, wenn man eine gewisse Reifenbreite (Gesamthöhe) nicht überschreitet. Aber nein, es wird nicht so gut gehen, wie mit den Originallaufrädern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubabluete (28. März 2017)

B+ und 29iger sind immer kompatibel, weil durchmesser und geo annähernd gleich sind


----------



## Sid211985 (29. März 2017)

Habe mir jetzt mal einen Stahlfederdämpfer bestellt. Mal sehen wie es wird


----------



## xBoehmix (29. März 2017)

Super! Schreib Bescheid, wie es läuft. Am besten mit Bild.


----------



## Sid211985 (18. April 2017)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Super! Schreib Bescheid, wie es läuft. Am besten mit Bild.



Hi
Also es Passt leider nicht. Hab auch vor lauter Frust vergessen ein Bild zu machen.

Der Ausgleichsbehälter schlägt bei 85% vom Federweg an den Rahmen.

Bleibt dann nur der Cane Creek Coil IL aber das ist mir zu viel Geld


----------



## Sid211985 (26. April 2017)

So habe mal was probiert aber funktioniert wunderbar.
Ein Fox Vanilla RC.
Funktioniert viel besser als der Monarch RT und er passt auch ins Bike
Viel besseres Ansprechverhalten


----------



## Muminek (2. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

da ich langsam am verzweifeln bin, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe. 
Ich suche eine neue Steckachse (mit Hebel) für meinen neuen Rahmen. 
Es ist eine Boost-Version und somit benötige ich eine Länge von 148.
Problem ist das Gewinde. Bei meinem alten und dem neuen Cube benötige ich eine Achse mit einem feinen Gewinde. 
Habt Ihr eine Ahnung wo ich so ein Teil (am besten von DT Swiss) finde bzw. wonach ich suchen muss?
Finde alles mögliche nur nicht das was ich eigentlich suche... :-/

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig mit meiner Frage.

Vielen Dank und Grüße
Martin


----------



## cubabluete (3. Mai 2017)

Muminek schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da ich langsam am verzweifeln bin, hoffe ich auf eure Hilfe.
> Ich suche eine neue Steckachse (mit Hebel) für meinen neuen Rahmen.
> ...



Diese Gewindesteigungen gibt es.

Syntace X12:					M12 x 1,0

Shimano E-Thru:			  M12 x 1,5

Sram / Rockshox Maxle: M12 x 1,75


Du musst schauen was bei dir passt. Google mal nach deinem Rahmen und was da für eine Steckachse verbaut ist.


----------



## Muminek (4. Mai 2017)

cubabluete schrieb:


> Diese Gewindesteigungen gibt es.
> 
> Syntace X12:					M12 x 1,0
> 
> ...



Danke Dir für die Infos. 
Die Syntace ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## Tony- (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo, ich suche solche doppelten Kabelführungen wie auf dem Bild; nix aufzufinden im Internetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phx (7. Juli 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche solche doppelten Kabelführungen wie auf dem Bild; nix aufzufinden im Internetz




https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kabelfuehrung-doppelt-5-stueck-491803

hier bitte


----------



## Tony- (7. Juli 2017)

phx schrieb:


> https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-kabelfuehrung-doppelt-5-stueck-491803
> 
> hier bitte


Ja danke! waren "nicht mehr lieferbar" als ich gesucht habe.


----------



## jimmy_bod (3. August 2017)

Ich möchte für einen Bekannten ein Schaltauge mitbestellen. Es geht um das Cube Stereo 120 HPC - 2017
https://www.cube.eu/2017/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-120-hpc-race-carbonnwhite-2017/

Welches ist verbaut?

Danke Euch,
Jimmy


----------



## Tony- (3. August 2017)

jimmy_bod schrieb:


> Ich möchte für einen Bekannten ein Schaltauge mitbestellen. Es geht um das Cube Stereo 120 HPC - 2017
> https://www.cube.eu/2017/fullsuspension/stereo/cube-stereo-120-hpc-race-carbonnwhite-2017/
> 
> Welches ist verbaut?
> ...


Wahrscheinlich dieses: https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/cube-derailleur-hanger-2091-axh-shimano-82181


----------



## jimmy_bod (3. August 2017)

Danke - Heute nach einigen Tagen kam dann auch endlich die Antwort von Cube. Wie @Tonyvercetty schrieb, ja es ist das Schaltauge mit der Artikelnummer 10241


----------



## Sid211985 (10. August 2017)

Hi
Kleines Update. Der Monarch Plus RC3 passt in das HPA 150 Race 27.5 Plus.

Wenn er auf anschlag geht hat man noch 2.5mm zum Rahmen.

Vom fahren her ein großer Unterschied zum normalen RT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (8. September 2017)

Kennt jemand zufällig die RAL Nummer von dieser Rahmenfarbe? Oder wie sich die Farbe nennt?


----------



## motschinger (2. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hoffe ich bin im richtigen Forum, falls falsch bitte verschieben [emoji6]

Habe ein Stereo 160 C62 SL von 2016 und warte gerade die hinterbau lager. Leider bekomme ich die lange Schraube des hauptlagers nicht heraus. Sie lässt sich locker durchdrehen, aber nicht austreiben, bei allen anderen Schrauben ging dies problemlos. Ist diese zusätzlich irgendwie gesichert? Könnte aber jetzt nichts dergleichen erkennen. Hat jemand nen Tipps für mich?

Schönen Abend noch! 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo K33a48 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orby (2. November 2017)

Servus. 
Bin mal vorsichtig da ich zwei linke Hände habe, alles auseinander aber nicht mehr zusammen bekomme.

Beim Vorgänger, also dem 2015 musst Du auf der anderen Seite kontern, ist keine durchgehende Schraube. 
Danach innen mit einem Sechskant kontern, für die andere Seite.


----------



## motschinger (2. November 2017)

Orby schrieb:


> Servus.
> Bin mal vorsichtig da ich zwei linke Hände habe, alles auseinander aber nicht mehr zusammen bekomme.
> 
> Beim Vorgänger, also dem 2015 musst Du auf der anderen Seite kontern, ist keine durchgehende Schraube.
> Danach innen mit einem Sechskant kontern, für die andere Seite.


Ist glaube ich beim 2016er nicht der Fall, siehe Bild. Hatte die Vermutung das die schraube am Lagerinnenring gefressen hat, das würde das leichte drehen aber gleichzeitig die nicht axiale verschiebbarkeit erklären [emoji52]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem Lenovo K33a48 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Orby (2. November 2017)

motschinger schrieb:


> Ist glaube ich beim 2016er nicht der Fall, siehe Bild. Hatte die Vermutung das die schraube am Lagerinnenring gefressen hat, das würde das leichte drehen aber gleichzeitig die nicht axiale verschiebbarkeit erklären [emoji52]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn das die Teile vom Hauptlager sind, dann ist es beim 2016 definitiv anders.


----------



## the donkey (8. November 2017)

Frage an die technischen Experten 
Ich finde keine Angaben zu Kettenlinie an eine Cube Stereo SL aus 2016.

Ich würde gerne auf 1x12 umsteigen bekomme die Schaltung nicht eingestellt 
Kette springt nicht auf das kleinste Ritzel 
Kann Anschläge, Zugspannung, Umschlingung und weiß noch was alles einstellen und komme nicht weiter.
Verwende RF Next mit ovalem Kettenblatt. 

Cube antwortet leider nicht und ich würde gerne weiterkommen 

Danke


----------



## Tony- (9. November 2017)

the donkey schrieb:


> Frage an die technischen Experten
> Ich finde keine Angaben zu Kettenlinie an eine Cube Stereo SL aus 2016.
> 
> Ich würde gerne auf 1x12 umsteigen bekomme die Schaltung nicht eingestellt
> ...



1x12 ist bestimmt Sram, hattest du vorher Shimano? gibt 2 Verschiedene Schaltaugen.


----------



## the donkey (9. November 2017)

Wurde bedacht hab das direct mount gegen Sram getauscht


----------



## rider1970 (9. November 2017)

Stimmt denn die Kettenlinie und Kettenlänge? Zugspannung korrekt? 

11/12fach ist auf jeden Fall aufwendiger beim einstellen, so war es zumindest bei mir


----------



## the donkey (9. November 2017)

Meine Frage wäre nach der Kettenlinie da ich diese Information nirgends finden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (9. November 2017)

Hab bei meinem hobel  (Stereo 160 hpc 2013) eine 50er Kettenlinie eingestellt wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe. Irgendwo gab es da im Netz eine Illustration zu...
Da das bei mir anfangs auch nicht richtig gepasst hat, habe ich das kettenblatt mittels u-Scheiben näher Richtung innenlager gerückt


----------



## schneller Emil (9. November 2017)

hallo!
kann mir jemand sagen, welchen dämpfertune ich beim 2016er stereo c62 mit 160mm federweg brauche!
danke!!!


----------



## MtB55 (25. November 2017)

CUBE Hpa Stereo 160 Race Modell 2017 Kettenblatt SRAM 32T 11SPD X-SYNC gegen 28/30 tauschen, auf was muss ich achten, es gibt scheinbar unterschiedliche Offsets ? Hat jemand einen Link zu einem passenden Kettenblatt und gibt es bei Cube eine genauere Beschreibung der verbauten Teile?


----------



## Supermic (17. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich stelle mich Euch mal kurz vor: ich bin Mic aus Neuss bei Düsseldorf und habe mir gestern ein Cube Stereo 120 Pro gegönnt, welches ich bei Lucky-Bike in D’dorf geholt habe...

Habe eben den Lenker nochmal neu ausgerichtet, leider steht weder auf dem Vorbau selbst (CUBE Performance Stem Pro, 31.8mm) noch in der Anleitung mit welchem Drehmoment die beiden Schrauben der Schaftklemmung angezogen werden. Im Netz liest man alles zwischen 5-10 NM. 

Es handelt sich um keine Carbonkomponenten.

Danke und allen ein schönes Wochenende.

Mic


----------



## Zette (17. März 2018)

6-8 gleichmässig angezogen ist völlig ok


----------



## Supermic (17. März 2018)

Zette schrieb:


> 6-8 gleichmässig angezogen ist völlig ok



Also liege ich mit 7 goldrichtig... [emoji6]

Danke für die Antwort...

Lg 
Mic


----------



## xBoehmix (17. März 2018)

Hallo Leute!

mir hat mal ein Mechaniker, der laaange im Geschäft ist, einen Tipp gegeben: Wenn kein Drehmoment angegeben ist und man sicher gehen will, könnte man beruhigt immer einen nm mehr anziehen, als die Maulweite beträgt.

Zum Beispiel bei einer Inbusschraube mit 4mm auf 5nm, 5mm auf 6nm and so on... Die einzige Ausnahme würde ich bei der Gabelschaftklemmung von Vorbauten machen. Bei RaceFace-Vorbauten kann man ruhig 8nm als Drehmoment bei den 5er Schrauben einstellen.

Bei Torx (nur wenn die Schrauben standartmäßig verbaut sind) kann man ruhig schon bei der 25er auf 8nm-10nm gehen. Ausgenommen sind Bremsscheiben. Da stehen auch die Momente drauf. Wenn die TX-Schrauben allerdings nachträglich verbaut wurden, gelten die Drehmomente der zuvor verbauten Inbusschraube.

Gruß an alle!


----------



## phlek (28. März 2018)

Kennt einer nen Cube Händler, der gerne mit Rabatten um sich schmeißt?


----------



## Seb_87 (28. März 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Kennt einer nen Cube Händler, der gerne mit Rabatten um sich schmeißt?



Was suchst du denn? Gerne PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xBoehmix (28. März 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Kennt einer nen Cube Händler, der gerne mit Rabatten um sich schmeißt?


Hey,

Hier! Schreib mir bitte eine PN.


----------



## Cubeyy (29. März 2018)

Hätte auch gerne eine PN!


----------



## phlek (29. März 2018)

Kann man die Fox 36 beim HPC 140 TM traveln?


----------



## xBoehmix (29. März 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Kann man die Fox 36 beim HPC 140 TM traveln?


Das *(externe Traveln)* geht bei der Fox 36 Factory Float nicht. Die TM-Modelle sind die abfahrtsorientierten Versionen der jeweiligen Bikes. Sind entsprechend nicht mit Features wie absenkbaren Gabeln ausgestattet. Aber 140mm sind ja auch nicht allzu viel.


----------



## phlek (29. März 2018)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Das geht bei der Fox 36 Factory Float nicht. Die TM-Modelle sind die abfahrtsorientierten Versionen der jeweiligen Bikes. Sind entsprechend nicht mit Features wie absenkbaren Gabeln ausgestattet. Aber 140mm sind ja auch nicht allzu viel.



Naja, deswegen die Frage. Mir ginge es eher um MEHR ;-)


----------



## xBoehmix (29. März 2018)

Wir haben 160er Stereos und 180/190er Hanzz' im Laden, ich glaube das Dir das dann mehr zusagen könnte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du es damit mehr rocken lassen möchtest, wenn Dir 140 nicht genug sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromb6 (4. April 2018)

phlek schrieb:


> Naja, deswegen die Frage. Mir ginge es eher um MEHR ;-)


Ja bis 160mm geht es bei der 36er Float problemlos. Bei der 2018er Fox wird einfach der Airshaft getauscht. Hab die 160mm auf 150mm getravelt. Geht natürlich auch umgekehrt.


----------



## xBoehmix (4. April 2018)

Ich kann mir keinen Grund erklären, warum man ein Rad was für 140mm ausgelegt ist, aber mit einer 160er Gabel bestückt. Der Lenkwinkel wird zu Flach, das Rad ist weniger agil in den Kurven und die Gabel ist im Verhältnis zu weich für das straffe 140er Heck. Ist dann eher ein Fall für die Eisdiele...


----------



## stromb6 (5. April 2018)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Ich kann mir keinen Grund erklären, warum man ein Rad was für 140mm ausgelegt ist, aber mit einer 160er Gabel bestückt. Der Lenkwinkel wird zu Flach, das Rad ist weniger agil in den Kurven und die Gabel ist im Verhältnis zu weich für das straffe 140er Heck. Ist dann eher ein Fall für die Eisdiele...



Dann frag ich warum das Cube Action Team in der Vorsaison in der EWS das 29er Stereo 140 mit einer 160er Gabel gefahren ist .
Die haben das Bike sicher nicht nur für die Eisdiele dabei gehabt. 

Cube verbaut selbst schon eine 150mm Gabel im TM. Der eine Zentimeter mehr Federweg macht den Lenkwinkel um nicht einmal einen halben Grad flacher. Und die 36er Float ist mit 160mm Federweg nicht weicher als mit 150mm, schon gar nicht die HSC/LSC. Fox baut da extra blaue Rädchen dran um das Ding einstellen zu können. Und wem die Rädchen nicht reichen, dem geben sie noch Tokens zur Gabel dazu.


----------



## xBoehmix (5. April 2018)

Dann bleibt da immer noch die Frage, warum man nicht gleich ein 160er Stereo nimmt. Grade die TM-Version sieht Hammer aus...


----------



## phlek (5. April 2018)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Dann bleibt da immer noch die Frage, warum man nicht gleich ein 160er Stereo nimmt. Grade die TM-Version sieht Hammer aus...



Kein Kashima Coat  Wäre mit, optisch um einiges ansprechender


----------



## xBoehmix (5. April 2018)

Na gut, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, dass die TM-Variante des 160ers gar kein Kashima hat. Aber wenn man sich bei dem 140er sowieso eine neue Gabel reinziehen müsste und würde, dann kann man das auch beim 160er. Aber das ist alles Geschmacksache. Ich persönlich würde gar die schwarzen Standrohre bevorzugen, da es mich (wenn wir nur auf die Optik wert legen) stören würde, dass das Kashima des Feserbeins eine andere Farbe hat, als das der Gabel. Das war bei meinem Fritzz so und fand ich da auch schon nicht all zu toll. Das Recht schlichte Schwarz am 160er TM hat dann um einiges mehr Style, weil das Rad weniger bunt wirkt, als wenn das auch noch gülden wäre. Zum Beispiel hat mein jetziges Rad nur zwei Farben: beige und schwarz und wirkt dadurch super edel wie ich finde. Mehr Farben bedeuten nicht gleichzeitig mehr Style... Aber das ist alles Ansichtssache. Ich denke mir nur, dass die Leute von Cube, sich was bei der Zusammenstellung der Räder denken. Warum die Federwege so sind, wie sie sind. Die Fahrer des ActionTeams holen das letzte aus ihren Rädern. Sie haben die Mittel und die Möglichkeiten. Wenn eine Strecke viele steile Abfahrten hat, bei denen es auf Laufruhe ankommt, kommt eben eine große Gabel rein...


----------



## stromb6 (5. April 2018)

Ich fahre im 29er Stereo 140 auch eine 36 Fox Float mit 150mm Federweg und keine 34er mit 140mm. Für mich passt das Setup perfekt. .


----------



## xBoehmix (5. April 2018)

Ein Freund fährt auch das 160er Stereo mit einer 170er Gabel. Läuft auch. Aber 140 hi und 160 vo is schon ein wenig zu viel, wenn man auch ordentlich uphills fahren will...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mir gerade ein Stereo 120 HPC Race aufgebaut.
Nachdem ihr das Thema größere Gabel, fahre ich auch und muss @stromb6 Recht geben, da wird nichts weicher und die 1,5mm netto mehr Länge bei 140mm machen den Bock echt nicht fett, durch habt, hab ich eine Frage zur Leitungsverlegung der Vario-Stütze. Kann ich den Zug innerhalb des Rahmens verlegen und zum Eingang des Umwerferzuges herausführen. Ich hatte beim Aufbau nicht darauf geachtet, weil ich ihn zusammen mit der Bremsleitung verlegen wollte. Sieht aber blöd aus, haben die Jungs vom Design vermasselt.

Danke


----------



## xBoehmix (5. April 2018)

Ja, wenn sich das gut fährt, dann ist doch cool. Keine Ahnung, ich fahre meine Räder bisher immer so, wie es die Herstelle empfehlen, Bzw. produzieren...

Die Härte entsteht durch die im Verhältnis zum Federweg vorhandene Federvorspannung. Und ja das gilt auch für Luftfederelemente. Entsprechend fällt eine 36 mit 180mm straffer aus, als  eine 40 mit 200mm. Zumindest ist es bei meinen Gabeln so. Und beide sind mit 30% SAG auf meine 83 Kg eingestellt. Am I'm trippin' or wat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xBoehmix (5. April 2018)

Aber jeder soll sein Rad so fahren, wie er es möchte!


----------



## stromb6 (5. April 2018)

Ja du kannst die Leitung für die Vario Stütze im Rahmen verlegen. Vorne brauchst du eine Cube DT Cable Entry Abdeckkappe (https://www.bike24.de/p1185910.html). Diese bohrst du auf, damit die Leitung der Vario Stütze durchpasst. Über die Leitung der Vario Stütze solltest du noch eine Noise Protection Schaumstoffhülle (https://www.bike-components.de/de/capgo/Noise-Protection-Schaumstoffhuelle-fuer-Schaltzugaussenhuelle-p60381/) schieben, damit die Leitung im Rahmen nicht klappert.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. April 2018)

Perfekt, danke.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (6. April 2018)

So, Zug für die Vario-Stütze ist eingebaut. Ging recht flott mit dem Staubsauger.
Die Zugverlegung und die Ausführung sind schon gut gelöst, kann man nicht meckern, auch wenn man bei der Stütze selber Hand anlegen muss, wenn man 1fach fährt. Die Zugverlegung bei 2fach zusammen mit der Hydraulikleitung gefällt mir nicht. Wenn der Stützenzug seitlich aus dem Sattelrohrkastendingsbums heraus schaut, sieht das aus, als ob da Eingeweide den Körper verlassen.
Der Schaltzug zum Schaltwerk hin ist sauber und durchdacht verlegt und mit Hilfe der Kabelbindermontage auch gegen die Scheuerstelle unter dem Tretlager ausreichend gesichert.


----------



## phlek (11. April 2018)

Hi Zusammen, gibt es hier im Forum eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, alte Bike schätzen zu lassen (Preis)?
Hätte ein Cube XC2 aus 2002 und ein Freund möchte es haben. Verschenke es halb, aber wollte mal den ungefähren Wert wissen, weil er dann dafür bei mir baut *g* Details nenne ich wenn es die Möglichkeit hier gibt. THX


----------



## MtB55 (12. April 2018)

Ich habe jetzt meinen Cube HPA Stero Race 1600 RFR Pedale Flat & Klick gegönnt, mache heute den ersten probe Ritt damit, bin gespannt.


----------



## rider1970 (12. April 2018)

tib02 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meinen Cube HPA Stero Race 1600 RFR Pedale Flat & Klick gegönnt, mache heute den ersten probe Ritt damit, bin gespannt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 717645



Ja, dann berichte doch mal bitte wie du mit denen zufrieden bist, hatte die auch schon mal im Visier als Ersatz für meine shimano


----------



## MtB55 (12. April 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Ja, dann berichte doch mal bitte wie du mit denen zufrieden bist, hatte die auch schon mal im Visier als Ersatz für meine shimano



Mach ich gerne, Plan ist heute ab 17 Uhr eine kleine Testrunde 28 km/400Hm. Gestern nach einer kleinen Runde um den Block war das Fahrgefühl schon mal ok, auch auf der Flat-Seite.


----------



## MtB55 (13. April 2018)

Also ich kann nicht meckern, die Pedale sind super, selbst auf der Flatseite hat man sehr guten Halt und die Klickseite tut was sie soll. Was ich sehr gut finde, die Pedale drehen sich nicht ganz so leicht, so kann ich deutlich einfacher die richtige Seite zum einklicken wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider1970 (13. April 2018)

Ah Mist, ich hätte mal besser hin schauen sollen  . Dachte die haben beidseitig klickies, ist dann leider nix für mich . Danke für den Bericht


----------



## MtB55 (13. April 2018)

rider1970 schrieb:


> Ah Mist, ich hätte mal besser hin schauen sollen  . Dachte die haben beidseitig klickies, ist dann leider nix für mich . Danke für den Bericht


Ne nur eine Seite, beidseitig ist nix für mich.


----------



## motschinger (25. April 2018)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> mir hat mal ein Mechaniker, der laaange im Geschäft ist, einen Tipp gegeben: Wenn kein Drehmoment angegeben ist und man sicher gehen will, könnte man beruhigt immer einen nm mehr anziehen, als die Maulweite beträgt.
> 
> ...


Cube 

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo K33a48 mit Tapatalk


----------



## motschinger (25. April 2018)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> mir hat mal ein Mechaniker, der laaange im Geschäft ist, einen Tipp gegeben: Wenn kein Drehmoment angegeben ist und man sicher gehen will, könnte man beruhigt immer einen nm mehr anziehen, als die Maulweite beträgt.
> 
> ...


S

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo K33a48 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dan0111 (8. Juni 2018)

Hi zusammen,

ich hätte mal kurz eine Frage. Ich habe mir im Abverkauf einen Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 29 Rahmen carbon´n´green aus 2015 gekauft. 

Welches Maß hat denn das Gewinde hinten für die Steckachse? Ist das Syntace M12x1? Falls dem so ist, kann ich es irgendwie so ändern, dass ich eine Rock Shox Maxle Ultimate mit M12x1.75 verwenden kann?


----------



## xBoehmix (8. Juni 2018)

Es geht sogar noch einfacher: nimm einfach eine Syntace X12-Achse. Die passt auf jeden Fall. &Wird sogar werkseitig in vielen Cubes verbaut. Hoffe, dass das weitergeholfen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dan0111 (8. Juni 2018)

Jein. Ich würde halt gerne eine Achse mit Hebel zwecks werkzeuglosem Ein- / Ausbau verwenden.


----------



## xBoehmix (8. Juni 2018)

Warum dann nicht gleich eine DT-Swiss-Achse? Die sind weniger anfällig, weil die keinen Spannhebel verwenden, wie es bei der Maxle der Fall ist.


----------



## xBoehmix (8. Juni 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00JHS7V8A/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_clTgBbE2F5G98

Also die gibt es auch in 148, falls es die Breite ist...


----------



## Dan0111 (8. Juni 2018)

Ahhh, also wird das Gewindemaß über die X-12 Bezeichnung definiert? 

Ja super, dann nehme ich die. Besten Dank!


----------



## xBoehmix (8. Juni 2018)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber das ist der Syntace X-12-Standard.


----------



## Hierjerner (10. Juli 2018)

Servus,

kein Plan ob ich hier richtig bin, habe folgende Frage:

Ich hab mir ein gebrauchtes Cube Elite Super HPC Race 29 von 2014 zugelegt, leider ist das Teil viel zu schwer (1kg mehr als Werksangabe trotz kleinerer Optimierungen, welche alleine über 300g Ersparnis brachten.
Jetzt wollte ich mich mal an das Thema Federgabel machen, die SID an sich ist ja sehr leicht, aber evtl gibt es ja noch andere Optionen 

Kann mir einer von euch sagen, welche Daten eine passende Gabel für den besagten Cube-Rahmen haben muss? Bin da leider vollkommen unerfahren und habe in diesem Bereich absolut keine Ahnung. Mit dem ganzen Tapered, QR und Zoll-Angaben, oder auch dem Offset finde ich mich nicht zurecht.

Wäre über Input sehr dankbar!
Würde bspw. auch sowas hier passen? Nur als Idee, vllt kommt auch eine Starrgabel rein....

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/rock-shox-rs1-29-solo-air-tapered-mu15-x-loc-531775


----------



## xBoehmix (10. Juli 2018)

Mahlzeit!

den Offset ermittelt man bei Federgabeln, die keine Up-Side-Down-Gabeln sind, in dem den Abstand der Oberseite der Gabelkrone (da wo der Lagerkonus drauf sitzt) zur Unterseite der Gabelkrone (wo die Standrohre anfangen) misst. Aber bei XC-Gabeln sind die Unterschiede gering, im Vergleich zu einer Gravity-Forke. Von daher sollte dieser Wert eine untergeordnete Rolle für Dich spielen.

Die Modelle von DT-Swiss sollen recht leicht sein. Die neue Rock Shox RS-1 ist mit 1573g auch noch recht attraktiv. Aber womit man am meisten Gewicht sparen kann, sind die Laufräder! Es gibt wirklich schöne und leichte Carbonlaufradsätze. Wenn das Geld aber eine Rolle spielt und dennoch eine hohe Anforderung an die Qualität besteht, wäre meine Klare Empfehlung ein Syntace-Laufradsatz.

Weiter geht es mit der Bereifung. Tubeless macht sehr viel Sinn. Also Schläuche raus, 300g gespart. Dann schöne leichte Reifchen drauf. So kann man in den meisten Fällen wieder hunderte Gramm sparen.

Bremsen gegen leichtere wechseln. Mit der Größe der Scheiben nimmt auch das Gewicht zu. Man könnte vorn eine 160er unt hinten eine 140er verbauen. Aktuelle Bremsen haben eine gute Bremskraft, welche die Scheibengröße unwichtig macht.

Carbon statt Kondition: eine einteilige Lenker-Vorbaukombi aus Kohlefaser spart enorm viel Gewicht. Ein leichter Carbon-Kurbelsatz macht nochmals 200-300 Gramm aus. Dann sollte es aber ein gescheiter sein. Von FSA rate ich ganz klar ab.

Schrauben am Flaschenhalter, den Kettenblättern, der Sattelstütze und -Klemme, Schaltwerk und den Bremsen, kann man durch Aluminium-, bzw. Titanschrauben tauschen.

Die Headsetkralle, Kappe und Schraube kann man weglassen und für die Montage der Gabel eine "Mehrweg-Kralle" nutzen.

Da geht noch einiges!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Juli 2018)

Dan0111 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich hätte mal kurz eine Frage. Ich habe mir im Abverkauf einen Cube Stereo 140 Super HPC Race 29 Rahmen carbon´n´green aus 2015 gekauft.
> 
> Welches Maß hat denn das Gewinde hinten für die Steckachse? Ist das Syntace M12x1? Falls dem so ist, kann ich es irgendwie so ändern, dass ich eine Rock Shox Maxle Ultimate mit M12x1.75 verwenden kann?


Das Gewinde lässt sich nicht ändern, außer du fräst dir einen neuen Gewindeeinsatz.



xBoehmix schrieb:


> Warum dann nicht gleich eine DT-Swiss-Achse? Die sind weniger anfällig, weil die keinen Spannhebel verwenden, wie es bei der Maxle der Fall ist.


Syntace System hat einen Konus mit Spannring an der Hebelseite, DT Swiss kann auch flach sein. Aufpassen. 

Hab's jetzt nicht im Kopf, aber die Gewinde sind ebenfalls unterschiedlich. 

Ergo Syntace, oder DT Swiss für Syntace.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (10. Juli 2018)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Weiter geht es mit der Bereifung. Tubeless macht sehr viel Sinn. Also Schläuche raus, 300g gespart. Dann schöne leichte Reifchen drauf. So kann man in den meisten Fällen wieder hunderte Gramm sparen


Der Gewichtsunterschied Latexschlauch zu Tubeless ist marginal, dafür der Aufwand dünnwandige Reifen dicht zu bekommen, erheblich. 



xBoehmix schrieb:


> Bremsen gegen leichtere wechseln. Mit der Größe der Scheiben nimmt auch das Gewicht zu. Man könnte vorn eine 160er unt hinten eine 140er verbauen. Aktuelle Bremsen haben eine gute Bremskraft, welche die Scheibengröße unwichtig macht.


Wenn ich in Aurich wohne und damit ausschließlich zum Bäcker fahre, mag das noch gehen, mit 160/140er Scheiben, nicht aber wenn ich das Rad artgerecht bewege. Aus gleichem Grund ist Vorsicht bei der Auswahl der Schrauben angebracht.


----------



## Hierjerner (10. Juli 2018)

xBoehmix schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> den Offset ermittelt man bei Federgabeln, die keine Up-Side-Down-Gabeln sind, in dem den Abstand der Oberseite der Gabelkrone (da wo der Lagerkonus drauf sitzt) zur Unterseite der Gabelkrone (wo die Standrohre anfangen) misst. Aber bei XC-Gabeln sind die Unterschiede gering, im Vergleich zu einer Gravity-Forke. Von daher sollte dieser Wert eine untergeordnete Rolle für Dich spielen.
> 
> ...



Dank dir für die Rückmeldung!

Verstehe ich also richtig, dass die Rs-1 mit diesen Daten in mein Rad passen würde? Oder auf was muss man achten? Wie gesagt, evtl. auch Carbon-Starrgabeln, da spart man nochmal einen Kilo 

Thema Bereifung: Hatte Tubolitos für 3 Monate drin, super leicht und hielten die Luft, leider nur die ersten drei Monate. Danach täglich fast 1 Bar Druckverlust, Kundenservice aber 1A, gab umgehend neue, hab dennoch meine Schwalbe Light-Schläuche wieder eingezogen, die sind ja nicht sooo viel schwerer, aber eben nicht so pannensicher. Tubeless kommt ggf. nächstes Jahr, ebenso wie neue Laufräder, bei den Reifen gehe ich nur nach Profil, da setze ich aktuell und wohl auch weiterhin auf den Conti RaceKing 2.2 RaceSport/ProTection, die gehen gut auf Asphalt und vermitteln auch auf trockenen Trails oder bei Nässe noch ausreichend Sicherheit.

Bremsen habe ich die Magura MT Trail drauf mit 180/160er Scheiben, da muss ich mich demnächst mal über Gewichte informieren und was da Sinn machen könnte...

Schrauben, etc. kommen wohl eher ganz am Ende, habe bisher nur den Sattelschnellspanner gg. einen sehr leichten RFR ohne Schnellspanner getauscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soeben (18. Juli 2018)

nabend, eine kurze frage an euch; wurde die ltd serie bei cube eingestellt?  mfg


----------



## Rossi0815 (27. Juli 2018)

Ja, wurde sie


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (31. Juli 2018)

Frage zum Stereo 120 Race 2017.
Ich würde gerne einen Manitou McLeod einbauen. Der ist leider nicht in der korrekten Länge zu bekommen, er ist 6mm länger. Hat das schon jemand von euch gemacht?


----------



## TONI120SL (14. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit ein paar Wochen Besitzer eines Stereo Hybrid HPC 120 SL 2018 .

Habe jetzt festgestellt das ich rechts und links an der Rahmenstrebe über der Akku Abdeckung weiße Schattierungen habe ,sieht so aus als ob dort das Carbon durch den zu dünnen mattschwarzen Lack schimmert,und der Akkudeckel schimmert im Sonnenlicht an einigen Stellen. Beides ist auf dem Bild unten zu sehen .

Hat schon jemand das gleiche Problem gehabt, ist das ein reklamierbarer Fehler ?

Habe den Händler das Problem schon geschildert,  er meinte ich sollte mal vorbei kommen damit er sich das anschaut .

Was gebe es für alternativen wenn der Lack da zu dünn ist und der Händler da nicht nachbessern kann oder will.  Wachs für matte Carbonrahmen , oder Carbonfolie rechts und links ans Rohr,  was meint ihr ?
Habe auch das gefühl das ich ab und zu an dem Rohr mit der Hose reibe beim treten und an der Stelle der matte Lack schon anfängt zu glänzen .
Da würde man mit einer Folie zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen.

Falls es hier spezielle Threads gibt im Bezug auf mein Problem, könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch die Links dazu schicken .


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (14. September 2018)

Mach dich mal über die Aufzucht und Pflege von Carbonerzeugnissen schlau. Carbon ist ein äußerst interessantes und vielseitiges Material. Allein schon die Herstellung der Fasern füllt ganze Bände. Nicht alles was man nicht kennt, muss deshalb gleich ein Fehler sein. Was du siehst, ist die reine Carbonfaser, so wie sie als Prepreg - https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prepreg - in die Form eingelegt wird.
Später wird das fertige Produkt dann nur noch lackiert. In diesem Fall eben mit Klarlack in Kombination mit Mattlack.
Fällt nun Licht auf die Faser, changiert die Struktur der Faser mit dem Licht und erzeugt diesen Effekt, den du als Fehler und Problem bezeichnest.
Du brauchst dir also keine Sorgen zu machen, das ist alles völlig in Ordnung und zum Händler gehst du damit besser auch nicht. Die wenigsten haben Ahnung von den Produkten, die sie verkaufen. Gut, du hast ja mit deinem schon gesprochen.

Was den Mattlack betrifft, ist ein wenig Materialkenntnis auch hilfreich. Bei der Herstellung von Mattlack, werden diesem Partikel zugesetzt, die nach Aushärten der Lackschicht eine mikroskopisch raue Oberfläche erzeugen. Deshalb lässt das Licht eine matte Optik erscheinen. Nachteil, oder auch Vorteil, je nach dem, ist die Möglichkeit raue Oberflächen polieren zu können. Sie erscheinen dann glänzend. Nichts anderes tust du mit deiner Kleidung. Also auch kein Fehler, sondern den Eigenschaften des Produktes geschuldet.
Ob Mattlack bei einem Gegenstand wie einem Fahrrad, so der Hit ist, mag dahingestellt sein, solche Lacke sind schlecht zu reinigen, da du ihn aber mal hast, musst du damit leben. Wenigstens kannst du dich freuen, dass man die optisch ansprechende und interessante Carbonstruktur nicht vollends mit Farbe zugekleistert hat.


----------



## FrozenSmoke (25. September 2018)

Servus,
ein Kollege hat mir von einem Cubetestrad mit variabler Geometrie erzählt.
War jetzt nichts was auf dem Markt kommen soll.
Kann mir da jemand ein Bild bzw. Infos zukommen lassen?
Ich find leider nichts und finde das Thema recht spannend.
Dank euch


----------



## mAxLL (6. Dezember 2018)

Hi guys,

Can someone me please send pictures for bike Cube Mountainbikes 2019: Cube Stereo 120 2019 on mail from this site:
https://www.velomotion.de/2018/08/cube-mountainbikes-2019-shimano-sram/

I have blocked screens in my country (Slovenia).

http://shrani.si/f/3E/aU/362iBetO/test.jpg


----------



## MTBWEBH (19. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Männer.
Folgende für mich nich do angenehme Sache.
Mein Bike ist drei Monate jung, und heute musste ich das hier feststellen!
Siehe Bild.

Meine Frage an euch.
Kennt ihr das schon? Wenn ja wie habt ihr das gelöst?
Die Schwierigkeit ist ja, der Rahmen ist aus Carbon.
Bitte um eure Ratschläge.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Dezember 2018)

Was ist das? Eine einfache Durchführung für die Bowdenzüge? Aus weichem Plastik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBWEBH (19. Dezember 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Was ist das? Eine einfache Durchführung für die Bowdenzüge? Aus weichem Plastik?


Ganz genau.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Dezember 2018)

Und warum schiebst du das Teil nicht einfach wieder zurück in den Rahmen?


----------



## MTBWEBH (19. Dezember 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Und warum schiebst du das Teil nicht einfach wieder zurück in den Rahmen?


Wenn ich mir und den anderen schon so viel Mühe mache, kann man 100% davon ausgehen, dass ich es schon gemacht habe, und es kommt leider jedes mal raus.
Das sitzt nicht drinne, oder besser gesagt sehr locker.
Ich hatte eher mit sinnvolleren Beiträgen gerechnet!


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (19. Dezember 2018)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Ich hatte eher mit sinnvolleren Beiträgen gerechnet!


Ich habe keine Ahnung was du wie vorher schon gemacht hast. Meine Glaskugel ist grad unpässlich und wenn dir meine Fragen nicht passen, sieh zu wie du mit deinem Scheiß alleine klar kommst.


----------



## mav20 (19. Dezember 2018)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Meine Frage an euch.
> Kennt ihr das schon? Wenn ja wie habt ihr das gelöst?
> Die Schwierigkeit ist ja, der Rahmen ist aus Carbon.
> Bitte um eure Ratschläge.



Sieht aus wie ein Stereo SL, hatte das Problem auch nach 3 Monaten. Das Teil ist eine Aluhülse in die die Kabeldurchführung aus Kunststoff gesteckt wird.
Die Alushülse ist auf der innenseite des Rahmes verklebt, diese Verklebung löst sich aber gerne mal.
Ich habe das Problem gelöst als meine Gabel zum Service ausgebaut war, so kommt man halbwegs gut von innen an die Klebestelle.
Die Kunststoffdurchführung aus der Aluhülse ziehen, so lässt sich die Hülse leichter an die passende Stelle schieben ohne wieder zu verrutschen und von innen mit etwas Sekundenkleber verkleben. 
Dabei auch gleich der anderen Seite ein paar Tropfen spendieren.


----------



## MTBWEBH (19. Dezember 2018)

mav20 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Stereo SL, hatte das Problem auch nach 3 Monaten. Das Teil ist eine Aluhülse in die die Kabeldurchführung aus Kunststoff gesteckt wird.
> Die Alushülse ist auf der innenseite des Rahmes verklebt, diese Verklebung löst sich aber gerne mal.
> Ich habe das Problem gelöst als meine Gabel zum Service ausgebaut war, so kommt man halbwegs gut von innen an die Klebestelle.
> Die Kunststoffdurchführung aus der Aluhülse ziehen, so lässt sich die Hülse leichter an die passende Stelle schieben ohne wieder zu verrutschen und von innen mit etwas Sekundenkleber verkleben.
> Dabei auch gleich der anderen Seite ein paar Tropfen spendieren.


Aha ok, und der Kleber schadet dem Rahmen nicht?
Kann man da jeden Kleber  nehmen? Ich habe den zweikomponenten Kleber von uhu, der richtig gut ist, hatte aber wegen Carbon bedenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. Dezember 2018)

mav20 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Stereo SL, hatte das Problem auch nach 3 Monaten. Das Teil ist eine Aluhülse in die die Kabeldurchführung aus Kunststoff gesteckt wird.
> Die Alushülse ist auf der innenseite des Rahmes verklebt, diese Verklebung löst sich aber gerne mal.
> Ich habe das Problem gelöst als meine Gabel zum Service ausgebaut war, so kommt man halbwegs gut von innen an die Klebestelle.
> Die Kunststoffdurchführung aus der Aluhülse ziehen, so lässt sich die Hülse leichter an die passende Stelle schieben ohne wieder zu verrutschen und von innen mit etwas Sekundenkleber verkleben.
> Dabei auch gleich der anderen Seite ein paar Tropfen spendieren.


Sekundenkleber wäre nicht das Mittel meiner Wahl. Die Dämpfe können Kunststoffe beschädigen. Und da das Ausdampfen ein sich über einen längeren Zeitraum hinziehender Vorgang ist, merkt man das nicht gleich. Ich habe viel damit im Flugmodellbau gearbeitet und kann mich noch sehr gut an beispielsweise spröde werdende und in der Folge brechende Bowdenzüge erinnern.
Epoxidharz hingegen, um die Aluhülse einzukleben, wäre bei mir gesetzt. Für die Plastikdurchführung würde ich Kontaktkleber nehmen und die Durchführung damit ohne Ablüften einsetzen. Anschließend über Nacht ruhen lassen sollte passen.
Wenn Cube saubere Arbeit abliefern würde, dann wären die Kabedurchführungen geschraubt, so wie sich das gehört.


----------



## stromb6 (20. Dezember 2018)

Silikonkleber oder ein Pattex funktionieren da einwandfrei.


----------



## MTBWEBH (20. Dezember 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber wäre nicht das Mittel meiner Wahl. Die Dämpfe können Kunststoffe beschädigen. Und da das Ausdampfen ein sich über einen längeren Zeitraum hinziehender Vorgang ist, merkt man das nicht gleich. Ich habe viel damit im Flugmodellbau gearbeitet und kann mich noch sehr gut an beispielsweise spröde werdende und in der Folge brechende Bowdenzüge erinnern.
> Epoxidharz hingegen, um die Aluhülse einzukleben, wäre bei mir gesetzt. Für die Plastikdurchführung würde ich Kontaktkleber nehmen und die Durchführung damit ohne Ablüften einsetzen. Anschließend über Nacht ruhen lassen sollte passen.
> Wenn Cube saubere Arbeit abliefern würde, dann wären die Kabedurchführungen geschraubt, so wie sich das gehört.


Hallo.
Das ist doch eine sachliche Antwort, danke dafür.
ich finde es auch nicht so gut, wie das an der Stelle verarbeitet ist.
Ehrlich gesagt ist es überhaupt einiges, was an dem Bike nicht so gut verarbeitet ist.
Wenn man aber ganz ehrlich ist, muss man für bessere Qualität, deutlich mehr ausgeben. Fazit, das Bike ist wirklich gut, nur muss man einiges an dem Bike ändern, was auch Zeit und Geld kostet.
Für Bastler wie mich und als zweit Bike ist das TOP, aber das eine MTB ist es nicht, Cube überhaupt nicht würde ich behaupten.
Deinen Ratschlag Rudi, nehme ich zum Herzen und mache mich am Wochenende da mal ran.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (20. Dezember 2018)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Bike ist wirklich gut, nur muss man einiges an dem Bike ändern, was auch Zeit und Geld kostet.
> Für Bastler wie mich und als zweit Bike ist das TOP, aber das eine MTB ist es nicht, Cube überhaupt nicht würde ich behaupten.


Cube ist keine Firma, die ich empfehlen kann. Die Verarbeitung ist mies, der Aufbau, geht man von Kompletträdern aus, ist mindestens genauso mies, weil die Monteure entweder keine Lust oder keine Ahnung haben. Die verbauten Teile sind, gemessen am Gesamtpreis einfach nur billig. Will man gescheite Anbau Teile, muss man entweder Unsummen zahlen oder sie selbst anbauen. Die Qualitätssicherung ist ein Witz und verdient den Namen nicht. So habe ich hier untermaßige Dämpferbefestigungen. Die Konstruktionen mögen im Großen stimmen, im Detail lassen sie arg zu wünschen übrig. Man muss sich nur einmal die Zugverlegung ansehen. Die läuft bei jedem Modell anders, gelöst kann man nicht sagen. Beim 120er Stereo 2018 verlief die Bremsleitung im Rahmen. Beim 140er verläuft sie außerhalb. Der Zug für die Sattelstütze wird von innen nach außen geführt und läuft dann außen weiter, obwohl sie problemlos innerhalb des Rahmens geführt werden könnte. Das muss man alles nicht verstehen. Ein großer Kritikpunkt sind die seit Jahren zu schwach ausgelegten Lager. Bei den E-Bikes geht es erst richtig los.
Cube interessiert das alles nicht.
Ich fahre zwar ein 140er Stereo, habe mir das aber selbst aufgebaut. Dann kann man damit leben. Fertig nie.


----------



## MTBWEBH (20. Dezember 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Cube ist keine Firma, die ich empfehlen kann.
> 
> Ich fahre zwar ein 140er Stereo, habe mir das aber selbst aufgebaut. Dann kann man damit leben. Fertig nie.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben!

Ich habe such den Stereo 140(2019)
Und habe jetzt 1000€ reingesteckt, was ich aber einerseits gerne gemacht habe, wenn ich aber anderseits sehe wie die Verarbeitung teilweise ist, und wie das zusammen montiert war(Umwerfer mit Schraube war defekt, so wie Gewinde von Schaltauge), ist es traurig.
Jetzt aber weiß ich, dass man von der Preisklasse nicht mehr erwarten kann.


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was man da so erwartet von den Herstellern. Auf der einen Seite einen ganz groß auf 'Geiz ist geil' machen, und dann noch über Kleinigkeiten herummeckern. Diese preiswerten Räder werden wohl im Akkord zusammengeschraubt um die Preise niedrig zu halten, damit der 'Geiz ist Geil'-Käufer sein Rad auch möglichst preiswert erwerben kann. 

Witziger Weise wird meist auch nur von Besitzern preiswerter Bikes regelrecht mit der Lupe nach kleinen Fehlern gesucht und dann gemeckert was das Zeug hält. Gerade so mit dem dem Vorwurf, als hätten sie ein total fehlerbehaftetes Teil für ein wahres Vermögen gekauft. 

Besitzer von richtig teuren Bikes > 5000€ finden sicherlich ähnliche kleine Unzulänglichkeiten, würden sich aber wohl nie darüber beschweren, sondern einfach den Kram richten und gut ist es.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2018)

Wassn Quatsch. Träum weiter.


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2018)

Ach ja, meinst Du? Was man hier gerade wieder lesen kann.... Eine Platikhülse die sich aus dem Rahmen bewegt hatte, welch ein Drama.

Darf ich mal zitieren, was Du genau in diesem Zusammenhang geschrieben hast:


Rudirabe schrieb:


> Cube ist keine Firma, die ich empfehlen kann. Die Verarbeitung ist mies, der Aufbau, geht man von Kompletträdern aus, ist mindestens genauso mies, weil die Monteure entweder keine Lust oder keine Ahnung haben. Die verbauten Teile sind, gemessen am Gesamtpreis einfach nur billig.


Wenn man mehr bezahlt, dann bekommt man auch mehr. Schon mal davon gehört?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2018)

Du kannst mich gerne zitieren. Und die Hülse, die sich aus dem Rahmen gelöst hat, ist weder meine Hülse, noch mein Drama. Ich hätte sie wortlos wieder eingeklebt, gleichwohl wissend, dass das miese Qualität ist und weder bei "billig" noch bei "teuer" vorkommen sollte. Offenbar bist du der Meinung das man, wenn man keine sich lösenden Hülsen, Risse in Kettenstreben und Tretlagergehäusen haben möchte, nochmal ein paar Tausender draufpacken muss. Da sind bei dir aber Marketing und Meinungsmache voll auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen. Träume weiter.



Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wenn man mehr bezahlt, dann bekommt man auch mehr. Schon mal davon gehört?


Ich schmeiß mich weg. Nochmals, träume weiter.


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2018)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Cube ist keine Firma, die ich empfehlen kann. Die Verarbeitung ist mies, der Aufbau, geht man von Kompletträdern aus, ist mindestens genauso mies, weil die Monteure entweder keine Lust oder keine Ahnung haben. Die verbauten Teile sind, gemessen am Gesamtpreis einfach nur billig.





Rudirabe schrieb:


> Offenbar bist du der Meinung das man, wenn man keine sich lösenden Hülsen, Risse in Kettenstreben und Tretlagergehäusen haben möchte, nochmal ein paar Tausender draufpacken muss.


Offenbar bist Du dieser Meinung. 
Solche Schäden kommen auch bei teueren Bikes vor. Zudem werden teuere Bikes ganz sicher auch schonender behandelt und deutlich mehr gepflegt als preiswerte, weil kaum einer seine Geldanlage mit Gewalt oder Nachlässigkeit platt machen will, und sei es auch nur durch Produktzweifel durch Beschwerden über Kleinigkeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Offenbar bist Du dieser Meinung.


Keineswegs. Ich möchte ein meiner finanziellen Investition adäquates Produkt.


Dirty Track schrieb:


> Solche Schäden kommen auch bei teueren Bikes vor.


Das ist ja das traurige und widerspricht deiner These:
_Wenn man mehr bezahlt, dann bekommt man auch mehr. Schon mal davon gehört?_


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2018)

Du hast Dich aber schon noch bezogen auf Montage und Ausstattung, oder?
Mögliche Schäden im Betrieb sind eine ganz andere Sache und auch abhängig von Behandlung und Wartung.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. Dezember 2018)

Es geht mir nur um Räder im Auslieferungszustand. Das schließt jedoch gerissene Tretlagergehäuse ebenso wie Risse in Kettenstreben u. ä. mit ein. Selbstverständlich nur, solange sie nicht durch Crashs oder unsachgemäßen Gebrauch hervorgerufen wurden. Wenn ich also mit einem 120er Stereo mit 30 durch einen Steingarten brettere und mich irgendwann wundere warum ich Risse im Rahmen habe, zählt das nicht.
Und jetzt bekomm das mal raus, warum was kaputt gegangen ist. Gar nicht so einfach.


----------



## MTBWEBH (23. Dezember 2018)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ach ja, meinst Du? Was man hier gerade wieder lesen kann.... Eine Platikhülse die sich aus dem Rahmen bewegt hatte, welch ein Drama.
> 
> Darf ich mal zitieren, was Du genau in diesem Zusammenhang geschrieben hast:
> 
> Wenn man mehr bezahlt, dann bekommt man auch mehr. Schon mal davon gehört?


Hallo zusammen.
Das ist so nicht richtig!
Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass ich mehr verdiene, gehe ich anders wo schaffen, wo das eventuell mehr geschätzt wird, Möglichkeiten gibt es genug, vorausgesetzt man hat nicht schon so wie du in der Schule mit dem Lehrer gesprochen, wonach man die Schule in den Sand gesetzt hat und natürlich sind die anderen schuld!

Ansonsten, mach mal bitte den Job nach besten Wissen und Gewissen!
Wenn der Umwerfer auf halb acht steht, und die Schraube schon total gelitten hat, und das auch bei der QS durchgeht, herrscht dort schon eine miese Stimmung, und der Fisch stinkt definitiv vom Kopf!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2018)

Moment mal. Soweit ich weiss, werden die Cubes nicht von Cube direkt, sondern von Händlern verkauft, welche dann auch für den Auslieferungszustand und alles weitere zuständig sind. Wie war das bei Deinem Rad?

Und schreibe mal nicht so hochnäßig arrogant und auch noch ahnungslos von Schulen anderer, möglicherweise hast Du ja Deine Schule in den Sand gesetzt !?
Glaubst Du etwa im ernst, ich würde Typen wie Dir irgendwelche Räder zusammenschrauben?   Mich hat es gerade echt abgenervt, daß da einer egal bei welchem Rad, wegen so einer Plastik-Hülse so ein Drama veranstaltet. Armer Kerl.

Ebenso, Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## stromb6 (23. Dezember 2018)

Also mein Cube Stereo 150 TM 29 kam direkt von Rabe Bikes top eingestellt.

Da ich jedes meiner Bikes nach dem Erhalt demontiere und einige Teile tausche kann ich euch mit Gewissheit sagen, dass Cube nicht schlechter montiert als Santa, Specialized, Mondraker, Radon, YT und Canyon.

Keines der Bikes wird jemals so sauber aufgebaut sein als wenn ich es selber komplett aufbaue. 
Es ist schon richtig, dass du das Cube vom Händler vor Ort erhälst, jedoch wird es nicht dort aufgebaut.
Das Bike kommt in der Box zum Händler. Der schraubt nur noch den Lenker fest und stellt das Bike auf dich ein.


----------



## Rockside (23. Dezember 2018)

Dieses Thema wurde schon mal in einem anderen Thread hier diskutiert. 
Am Ende war's wohl so, daß der Käufer das Bike vertraglich ausschliesslich vom Händler erwirbt, und nicht etwa von Cube.

Ich fahre auch eins von Cube und das war aus dem Laden heraus einwandfrei. Wenn das nicht so gewesen wäre, dann hätte der Händler das korrigieren müssen.
Anders wär's bei einem Direkt Versender, wo man dann wegen jeder Sache sein ganzes Bikes neu verpacken und an den Hersteller zurückschicken darf.


----------



## Lateralus (19. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir hier jemand einen Händler empfehlen, der Cube Rennradrahmen einzeln verkauft? Bei Bikediscount gibts es keine passenden Gabeln mehr.


----------



## Zette (19. Januar 2019)

schlierseer radhaus vllt.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateralus (19. Januar 2019)

Die haben auf der Homepage fast nur 56er Rahmen. Leider.


----------



## joergarn (11. Februar 2019)

finde das 2019er AMS 100 SL sehr gelungen. 

Ist jemandem bekannt wo die C:68 Rahmen gefertigt werden? 
Gibt es in der Runde ERfahrungsberichte aus den 17/18er modellen?
Hat das schon jemand bestellt oder geliefert bekommen bzw. gibts da schon Liefertermine?? Die XTR Kurbelprobleme, sollten ja durch den Wechsel auf die e-thirteen langsam ausgeräumt sein. (das Hauptbild mit 360°view auf der Homepage wurde schon geändert, auf den Detailbildern ist noch die XTR drauf)


----------



## Hans (7. März 2019)

Hallo,

ich bau mir gerade ein 2018er Reaction C:62 auf. Im Rahmen sind Kunststoffschläuche, in die man die Schalthüllen und die Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen schiebt. Was mir nicht ganz klar ist, zieht man die Schläuche danach raus oder bleiben die im Rahmen 

Grüße
Hans


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. März 2019)

Die kommen raus. Überleg mal, wie das funktionieren soll, wenn du die drinnen lässt. 
Viel Spaß beim weiteren Aufbau.


----------



## Hans (7. März 2019)

Funktionieren tut das genauso 

Dachte aber auch, das die rauskommen. Danke


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. März 2019)

Da sie länger sind als die im Rahmen laufenden Teile der Leitungen, kann das sehr schlecht funktionieren. Aber mach es, wie du denkst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (7. März 2019)

Da werden ja nicht die Schaltzüge sondern die Schalthüllen durchgeschoben. Und auch die Hydraulikleitung der Bremse. 
Ob die Hülle drinbleibt oder rauskommt, hat keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion.
Eventuell verhindern die weichen Schläuche sogar ein Klappern der Schaltzugaussenhülle im Rahmen


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. März 2019)

Wenn die Außenzüge im Ganzen durchgeführt werden, kannst du sie auch drin lassen.


----------



## der_raubfisch (7. März 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Da werden ja nicht die Schaltzüge sondern die Schalthüllen durchgeschoben. Und auch die Hydraulikleitung der Bremse.
> Ob die Hülle drinbleibt oder rauskommt, hat keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion.
> Eventuell verhindern die weichen Schläuche sogar ein Klappern der Schaltzugaussenhülle im Rahmen



Interessant. Ich baue den gleichen Rahmen auch auf und die sog. Schläuche sind nicht dabei. Ich warte momentan auf das passende Werkzeug zum Einfädeln.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (7. März 2019)

Staubsauger und Faden oder Schnur nehmen


----------



## Hans (8. März 2019)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Interessant. Ich baue den gleichen Rahmen auch auf und die sog. Schläuche sind nicht dabei. Ich warte momentan auf das passende Werkzeug zum Einfädeln.



hier mal ein Bild. Schaltseil hab ich durchgezogen, die leere hülle ist für die Bremse





aber mir fehlen die "Stecker" für den Steuerrohreingang, auch für hinten am Zugausgang der Kettenstrebe ist keine Gummitülle dabei. Hier das Bild von meinem Stereo


----------



## der_raubfisch (11. März 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> aber mir fehlen die "Stecker" für den Steuerrohreingang, auch für hinten am Zugausgang der Kettenstrebe ist keine Gummitülle dabei. Hier das Bild von meinem Stereo



Ich habe heute bei meinem Rahmen geschaut. Ich habe zwei "Stopfen", einmal mit einer doppelten Öffnung, den zweiten mit einer einfachen. Führungen bzw. Gummitüllen für die Öffnungen in den Kettenstreben habe ich nicht.

WO bekommt man diese her?


----------



## Hans (11. März 2019)

Hab letzte Woche bike-discount angeschrieben.  Die schicken mir die Teile kostenlos zu 
Grüße 
Hans


----------



## der_raubfisch (11. März 2019)

Hast du den Rahmen dort gekauft?


----------



## Hans (11. März 2019)

Ja klar


----------



## Hans (12. März 2019)

heute gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (12. März 2019)

Danke für die Info, ich frag dort mal nach.


----------



## der_raubfisch (23. März 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 836894 heute gekommen



Leider schickt mir Bike Discount die Tüllen für die Kettenstreben nicht zu, weil ich den Rahmen dort nicht gekauft habe. Alles sehr zäh...


----------



## Hellracer88 (30. März 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich habe den Cube eliteC62 rahmen gehabt von 2016. Das sattelrihr war stark eingerissen obwohl es nicht zu fest angezogen war. Jetzt habe ich nach 3 Jahren einen Austausch Rahmen erhalten. 
Cube eliteC68 SL von 2017. 

Nach nur 90 km ist wieder das Sattelrohr eingerissen. So wie es scheint hat Cube hier Massive Probleme. Kleme wurde mit 5.5nm angezigen. 

Habe cube geschrieben bin gespannt auf die Antwort .Kann ja nicht sein nach 90 km ein Riss hier die bilder dazu das mit dem weißen lack ist der neue Rahmen und hat unten rexhts beim kreis eine starke Vorwölbung 

Bin echt total enttäuscht von Cube Rahmen war definitiv der letzte. Steige beim naxhsten Bike auf Radon um ( jaeluse Rahmen sollen gut was wegstecken)

Schaut mal bitte bei euren Elite C68 ob ihr sowas auch habt wie ich. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus das Cube mir wieder einen neuen Rahmen gibt der ist ja erst 2 Wochen alt. 

Zu mir bin 99kg sxhwer fahre nur auf der straße und Sattelstütze wurde mir Sitzrohr extra vermessen es passt alles zusammen. Drehmoment sind 5.5 nm laut Cube darf das mit 6 Nm angezogen werden.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (31. März 2019)

Ich glaub ich bin blind


----------



## Hellracer88 (31. März 2019)

Auf dem Foto sieht man es nicht so gut,leider aber man merkt eine deutliche Verformung beim Schlitz unten rechts. Wenn ich noch 3 mal fahre ist der durch. Man fühlt direkt wie die verformung immer größer wird, bis irgendwann es zum riss kommt.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (31. März 2019)

Weniger Drehmoment als das Angegebene ist keine so gute Idee. Im Prinzip sitzt die Stütze dann ja nicht richtig fest. 

Ich würde da eher etwas mehr draufgeben, gerade bei dem hohen Gewicht.


----------



## Hellracer88 (31. März 2019)

Ist ja jetzt mit 5.5 nm angezogen und es rutscht jetzt auch nicht mehr. 

Je weniger drehmoment umso besser ist es für den Rahmen sagte mir man bei einer carbon Reperatur werkstatt, cube hat mir das auch so bestätigt. 

Bin gespannt ob ich jetzt einen erneuten Austausch rahmen bekomme oder zumindest Garantie auf den getauschten rahmen. Handler meinte es gibt keine Garantie ab jetzt aber es ist doch offensichtlich das beim Rahmen was nicht stimmt


----------



## Hans (31. März 2019)

Steckt die Stütze weit genug im Rahmen ?
Ist der Durchmesser der Stütze auch der richtige? Bei China Stutzen oft nicht der Fall


----------



## Hellracer88 (31. März 2019)

Stütze steckt tief genug im rahmen auch habe ich extra das sattelrohr und stüze überprüfen lassen in der Werkstatt. Es passt alles.

Es kann sich nur um ein material Fehler handeln. Bin die 150km nur auf der Straße gefahren ohne Gelände. Hoffe das sich cube dazu bereit erklärt den Austausch Rahmen nochmal zu tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Custom Waidler (14. April 2019)

Hi Cube Biker,

habe da mal eine frage und zwar wollte ich wissen ob man bei diesem Stereo  https://www.cube.eu/2018/bikes/moun...n/stereo/cube-stereo-150-275-blacknblue-2018/

diesen Winkelsteuersatz 

https://www.workscomponents.co.uk/2...dset---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-945-p.asp

verbauen kann?


----------



## Hans (21. April 2019)

Hallo
Ich soll für meinen Freund ein 29er Hardtail aufbauen. Reaction c:62 Sl. Er ist 1,86 Meter groß,  denke 21 " sollte passen, oder ?
Danke
Hans


----------



## Goedinio (21. April 2019)

Ich fahre das Reaction GTC in 21" bei 1,90m, das passt super. Denke die Größe sollte passen, wenn er normal gebaut ist.


----------



## Hellracer88 (22. April 2019)

Hallo leute habe einen neuen Rahmen erhalten von Cube den 2ten. Habe auch gleich eine 0,5 Bierdose zwischen Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr eingelegt wie oben beschrieben. Man merk extrem das es viel satter sitzt die Sattelstütze und jetzt hält es auch mit 4nm Drehmoment ohne Probleme. 

Was mir jetzt aufgefallen ist ist wenn ich den hinterreifen zur seite biege heist. Hand an Sitz und reifen zur seite biegen kanckt es ein wenig die ganze zeit beim biegen wie wenn irgendwo ein spiel wäre. Ich habe den hinteren reifen ausgebaut und habe auch das schaltauge abmontiert. Mir ist aufgefallen das das Teil wo man das Schaltauge montiert so ein Glanz lack drauf ist dort wo man die Steckachse durch steckt. Dieses Aufnahme wo schaltauge und steckachse eingebaut werden, glaube man nennt es Ausfallende für Schaltauge ist auch nicht glatt. Man merkt eine Unebenheit wenn man mit dem Finger drüber fährt. Habe es jetzt mit Montage Paste carbon geschmiert und wieder eingebaut. 

jetzt ist das Knacken nicht mehr so deutlich war zu nehmen aber immer noch vorhanden. Ich glaube das das Ausfallende vom Schaltauge einfach nicht glatt genug ist und das macht das Spiel glaube ich. Hat die Stelle jemand schon mal abgeschlieffen bzw glatt geschliefen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher das es daran liegt oder ist jemanden sowas hier bekannt


----------



## stromb6 (4. Mai 2019)

Hi. Hat jemand ein Liste welche Lager im Hinterbau des 2017er Stereo 140 C:68 SLT 29" verbaut sind?


----------



## MTBWEBH (12. Mai 2019)

Hallo.
Ich habe den Stereo 140 HPC SL.
Kennt ihr das Geräusch Im Rahmen, wenn die Leitung gegen den Rahmen kommt?
Bei mir ist das so und zwar ist das die Leitung von der Vario Sattelstütze. Das ist ein EXTREM unangenehmes Geräusch. 
Wisst ihr wie man das beheben kann? 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (12. Mai 2019)

https://r2-bike.com/CAPGO-OL-Noise-...eegobSEN3J0iuzn7lC_uXqhOqNXK0z3BoCM-0QAvD_BwE


----------



## MTBWEBH (12. Mai 2019)

Hans schrieb:


> https://r2-bike.com/CAPGO-OL-Noise-...eegobSEN3J0iuzn7lC_uXqhOqNXK0z3BoCM-0QAvD_BwE


Ja danke für so eine schnelle Antwort.
Ich habe mir das angeschaut, und bestellt!

MfG


----------



## Cubie (12. Mai 2019)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Ja danke für so eine schnelle Antwort.
> Ich habe mir das angeschaut, und bestellt!
> 
> MfG


Stell mir bloss die Frage, wie du das in den Rahmen bekommst...
Ist ja nur ne kleine Öffnung für den Bowden.


----------



## MTBWEBH (12. Mai 2019)

Cubie schrieb:


> Stell mir bloss die Frage, wie du das in den Rahmen bekommst...
> Ist ja nur ne kleine Öffnung für den Bowden.


Warum sollte ich dir die Frage stellen?


----------



## Cubie (12. Mai 2019)

MTBWEBH schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich dir die Frage stellen?


Natürlich nicht nötig.
Allerdings habe ich schon einen Bowden bzw. Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen gezogen,
deshalb meine Skepsis!


----------



## MC² (27. Mai 2019)

Servus die Kollegen, ich fahr am Vatertag wieder ein mal nach Bassano. Weiss jemand was vom Cortina aka Guido, hab ihn dort Mal getroffen aber länger nichts von ihm gehört.


----------



## Andreas_Sell (23. Juni 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie dick das Oberrohr beim Cube Stereo HPC 140 ist?

Ich möchte mir das Bike in den nächsten Tagen zulegen, zum Transport auf dem Heckträger würde ich gerne am Oberrohr zum Schutz des Carbon Rahmens eine Rohrisolierung verwenden.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (2. August 2019)

Nach fast genau 9 Jahren bei mir hat mich der "Wilde" unfreiwillig verlassen! 
Geklaut aus dem Keller!
Der "Schwarze" blieb mir vermutlich nur, weil seine fetten Ketten stabiler waren als die Bügel des Wilden!

Ich wollte den Verlust hier nur Mal  bekannt geben, weil zahlreiche Bilder in besseren Zeiten hier mein Foto Album zierten! 
"Machs Gut" mein treuer schwarz/grüner Begleiter......       :-(
Darüber hinaus trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken den "Schwarzen" nunmehr ab zu stoßen, 
da der Vermieter nicht wirklich Interesse an einer verbesserten Sicherung des Hauses zeigt. 
Danke für die herrliche Zeit hier (am meisten doch vor ein paar Jahren) - 
es hat mich auch immer wieder gefreut, dass Einige von damals weiterhin hier sehr aktiv sind! 

Beuze, pass bloß gut auf den "Goldesel" auf......


----------



## blubboo (23. August 2019)

Moin, 
Ich habe im Reactionthread schonmal nachgefragt aber leider noch keine Antwort erhalten. 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Steckachse für einen Reaction Rahmen mit Boost. 
Eventuell weiß jemand was da verbaut ist bzw passt. 
Danke


----------



## Goedinio (23. August 2019)

IGFD - Cube reaction boost achse
					

Ich Google für Dich! Für Alle, die einfach zu doof zum Googlen sind...



					www.igfd.org


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (24. August 2019)

Goedinio schrieb:


> IGFD - Cube reaction boost achse
> 
> 
> Ich Google für Dich! Für Alle, die einfach zu doof zum Googlen sind...
> ...


Sehr hilfreich 
Gegoogelt habe ich natürlich auch. 
Du weißt sicherlich dass es bei Steckachsen feine Unterschiede gibt oder?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. August 2019)

blubboo schrieb:


> Sehr hilfreich
> Gegoogelt habe ich natürlich auch.
> Du weißt sicherlich dass es bei Steckachsen feine Unterschiede gibt oder?


Ich finde deine Antwort schon leicht unverschämt. Du gibst keine weitere Details zu deinem Rad an, bekommst eine erschöpfende Antwort mit dem zurecht gegebenen Hinweis auch mal selbst tätig zu werden und beschwerst dich dann, wenn dir das Ergebnis nicht passt.
Ein Blick nach Bike Discount und du weißt, welche Achse du brauchst und wenn du dir dann noch nicht sicher bist, einfach anrufen. So hat man das früher gemacht, als man noch nicht zu faul war, selber was zu tun.


----------



## blubboo (25. August 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Antwort schon leicht unverschämt. Du gibst keine weitere Details zu deinem Rad an, bekommst eine erschöpfende Antwort mit dem zurecht gegebenen Hinweis auch mal selbst tätig zu werden und beschwerst dich dann, wenn dir das Ergebnis nicht passt.
> Ein Blick nach Bike Discount und du weißt, welche Achse du brauchst und wenn du dir dann noch nicht sicher bist, einfach anrufen. So hat man das früher gemacht, als man noch nicht zu faul war, selber was zu tun.


Welche Details fehlen dir? 
Es gibt nicht so viele Reaction mit Boost und Steckachse. 
Wie gesagt habe ich, bevor ich hier gefragt habe, selbst Gegoogelt. 
Und natürlich könnte ich bei einem Shop anrufen, so wie man es früher gemacht hat, aber dann kann man sich auch gleich das ganze Forum sparen und sich wieder im Wald treffen und diskutieren... So wie früher.


----------



## Goedinio (25. August 2019)

Die Antwort von mir war auch nicht besonders nett, aber mit den Angaben, die du gemacht hast, kommst du direkt zum ersten Ergebnis, X12 boost 148mm.


----------



## blubboo (25. August 2019)

Goedinio schrieb:


> Die Antwort von mir war auch nicht besonders nett, aber mit den Angaben, die du gemacht hast, kommst du direkt zum ersten Ergebnis, X12 boost 148mm.


Vielen Dank, also passt eine normale Syntance X12 Boost Achse.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. August 2019)

Stop.
Laut Bike Discount 12x142. Und ob das Syntace ist, weiß ich nicht. Laut Cube aber auch X12x148
Du siehst also, dass deine Angaben zu knapp sind.






						Cube Reaction HPA SL 27.5 Side-Swing Rahmen black´n´blue kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Der Reaction HPA SL 27.5 Rahmen bietet maximale Leistung und höchste Qualität in einem außergewöhnlich edlen Design.




					www.bike-discount.de
				












						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				







blubboo schrieb:


> Und natürlich könnte ich bei einem Shop anrufen, so wie man es früher gemacht hat, aber dann kann man sich auch gleich das ganze Forum sparen und sich wieder im Wald treffen und diskutieren... So wie früher.


Fänd ich oftmals sogar und sowieso besser


----------



## blubboo (25. August 2019)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Stop.
> Laut Bike Discount 12x142. Und ob das Syntace ist, weiß ich nicht. Laut Cube aber auch X12x148
> Du siehst also, dass deine Angaben zu knapp sind.
> 
> ...


Der von dir verlinkte Rahmen hat natürlich kein Boost.









						Cube Reaction Race 29, black´n´orange | BIKER-BOARDER.DE
					

Cube Reaction Race 29 black´n´orange bestellen. Größen: 17 Zoll | 19 Zoll | 21 Zoll | 23 Zoll, SKU: 2566447S




					www.biker-boarder.de
				




Das wäre mein Rahmen.
In der Beschreibung steht dann etwas von "Cube M5ER Boost", daraus kann man sich aber auch nichts ableiten und die Suche ergibt nur Kompletträder mit der selben Achse.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. August 2019)

RWS MTB Steckachse Boost 12x148mm HR
					

Dieser RWS ist für alle Rahmen mit 12 mm Ausfallenden geeignet und garantiert eine solide und zuverlässige Verbindung zwischen Laufrad und Hinterbau.     Produkteigenschaften     Einbaubreite : 148mm Boost   Achssystem : 12mm...




					www.bike-discount.de
				



Gibbet mit 1,0 und 1,5mm Steigung. Eine davon sollte passen.


----------



## robi777 (23. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen ,

bin neu hier und ich hoffe es ist okay wenn ich diese Frage in diesem Teil stelle.

Habe mal eine Frage, ich würde mir gerne ein Cube Stereo 120 kaufen . Zur Auswahl stehen das Cube Stereo 120 SL Modell 2019 oder das 2020 Cube Stereo 120 HPC Modell.









						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2019
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				












						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				




Das 2019 Modell gibts aktuell reduziert und hat super Ausstattung, dafür 13,6kg und Alurahmen.
Das 2020 Modell ist neu loigischer weise, ohne Rabatt, hat dafür aber Carbonrahmen und wiegt 12,9kg , also 700gr weniger dafür nicht ganz so gut ausgestattet. das 1x12 wäre mir auch fast lieber.

Nun meine Frage, würdet ihr lieber zum 2019 Modell mit besseren Komponenten, dafür Alurahmen und etwas mehr gewicht raten oder lieber das 2020 Modell nehmen das weniger wiegt, schlechtere Komponenten hat , dafür aber nen Carbonrahmen ? Merkt man die FOX facotry Kashima Gable und Dämpfer wirklich eine unterschied zur FOX Rythem im 2020 modell ?

Vielen Dank!!
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (6. Oktober 2019)

Moin Robert, 

die Kartusche von der Gabel ist auch hochwertiger... Welche Rahmengröße brauchst du denn?

Von der Ersparnis die du aktuell aufs 2019 machst könntest du im Laufe des Jahres auch auf 1x12 XT Upgraden falls du es noch möchtest...

Gerne auch PN mit dem Rahmen


----------



## baconcookie (14. Oktober 2019)

Habe ein Angebot vom Händler über 2699€ (uvp 3499) für ein stereo 150 c62 sl 29 von 2019. 
Bin mir nur bischen unsicher mit der Größe. Bin 1.90m groß schrittlänge 91.5cm Gewicht 94kg. 
Laut Rechnern komme ich auf 21"
Bin es in 22" kurz ne runde gefahren, kommt mir sehr lang vor (mag auch daran liegen, dass ich aktuell ein zu kleines 26" hardtail fahre) 
Denke die 22 sollten aber richtig sein, alleine wegen dem sitzrohr oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Zette (14. Oktober 2019)

auf jedenfall-in die andere richtung wäre ein fehler. lieber grösser quasi.
bin ähnlich dimensioniert und fahre auch 22"


----------



## Lisimba (31. Oktober 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Habe ein Angebot vom Händler über 2699€ (uvp 3499) für ein stereo 150 c62 sl 29 von 2019.
> Bin mir nur bischen unsicher mit der Größe. Bin 1.90m groß schrittlänge 91.5cm Gewicht 94kg.
> Laut Rechnern komme ich auf 21"
> Bin es in 22" kurz ne runde gefahren, kommt mir sehr lang vor (mag auch daran liegen, dass ich aktuell ein zu kleines 26" hardtail fahre)
> Denke die 22 sollten aber richtig sein, alleine wegen dem sitzrohr oder was meint ihr?



Habe fast genau die gleichen Maße wie du (92 Schrittlänge) und fahre ein Stereo 120 hpc slt 2020 in 22" Größe. Wunder mich immer wieder, wie extrem gut es mir passt. Keine Schmerzen nirgendwo (auch nicht nach 89 KM und 2000HM). Könnte mir also schon vorstellen, dass du damit zufrieden bist.


----------



## Martin87LE (6. November 2019)

Guten Morgen,
mit wieviel NM muss ich das Schaltauge am Rahmen (Reaction GTC 2014) anziehen?
Aufgrund der Schraubengröße hätte ich nicht mehr als 4-5NM gedacht...

mfg
Martin


----------



## Goldsprint (5. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen, es geht um das Stereo 170.

Hat jemand zufällig die genauen Buchsen-Einbaumaße für einen Luft-Dämpfer parat? Auf der offiziellen Cube-Seite habe ich dazu nichts gefunden und meine Schieblehre ist leider nicht digital.

Wie groß darf das Spiel max sein? Ich will einen Suntour Triair verbauen. Unten habe ich ca. 20,5 mm gemessen und oben ca. 40,8 mm. Suntour fertigt jedoch nur 19,0 und 22,0 mm an. Oben müsste ich dann auf 40,0 mm gehen. 

Cube hatte ich schon 2x angechrieben. Die antworten nicht. Und im Stereo 170 Thread hat sich leider auch keiner gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (20. April 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Ich suche verzweifelt Erfahrungen mit dem Cube Stereo 150 C:62 ActionTeam

Gibt hier eventuell jemanden der das Bike hat?

Ich überlege derzeit dieses Bike zu kaufen bin mir aber in paar Dingen unschlüssig.
Mein letztes Bike war ein Stereo 140 mit 27,"
Ich bin 170cm klein und weiß nicht ganz ob mir 29" Räder wirklich gut tun würden?

Vielen Dank
LG


----------



## Hierjerner (20. April 2020)

Ich bin 172cm und bin mit dem 18" Rahmen gefahren, hat gut gepasst. Was sollte bei den 29" Rädern nicht so gut sein?


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (20. April 2020)

ich würde es wieder mit dem 16" Rahmen nehmen
Mir gehts da um die Wendigkeit,kann nicht so wirklich einschätzen wie groß der unterschied von 27,5 zu 29 ist


----------



## Zette (20. April 2020)

wenns um die wendigkeit geht, definitiv 27,5er nehmen-gerade bei kleineren fahrern mit kleinen rahmen macht das sinn. kannst ja mal googeln, stichworte hast du ja schon selbst definiert ;-)


----------



## foxdeluxx1988 (20. April 2020)

ja das ist eben genau das, ich finde allerdings nicht viele alternativen zu dem genannten bike in 27,5" bis 4k€
bei canyon würde es da noch das spectral 9 und 8 geben das ca. in dieser preisklasse ist


----------



## Route66 (30. April 2020)

Goldsprint schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, es geht um das Stereo 170.
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig die genauen Buchsen-Einbaumaße für einen Luft-Dämpfer parat? Auf der offiziellen Cube-Seite habe ich dazu nichts gefunden und meine Schieblehre ist leider nicht digital.
> 
> ...



Hi, 
weiss nicht ob Dir schon weiter geholfen wurde.... 

Schreib am besten mal den Stephan von Huber Bushings an. 
Wenn Du ihm Dein Rad, den Dämpfer und die ungefähren Maße übermittelst kann er Dir meist die genauen Maße nennen und auch passende Einbaubuchsen Sätze liefern. 
Die Bezeichnungen vom Rad und Dämpfer sollten möglichst genau sein und auch das Modelljahr sollte möglichst dabei sein.

Kann Dir die Huber Bushings uneingeschränkt empfehlen, die Teile sind top   und der Stephan liefert sehr schnell.


----------



## Diekholzener (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Hat jemand Erfahrung, wenn man eine 100mm Federgabel gegen eine 120mm Federgabel tauscht ? Wie ist das Fahrverhalten bzw ist das für die Geometrie vom Bike schlechter ?


----------



## Rockside (11. Mai 2020)

Bremse abbauen, Vorbau runter, alte Gabel raus, Steuerlagerring von alter Gabel auf neue Gabel ummontieren, neue Gabel rein, alles wieder montieren. 
Das Steuerrohr muss auch noch entsprechend gekürzt werden. Aber vorsicht: längersägen geht nicht mehr.

Das Fahrverhalten ändert sich auf jeden Fall. Oft nicht zum Vorteil:
Wg. des enstehenden flacheren Lenkwinkels kann beim Einlenken das Bike leichter zu Kurve rein abkippen.
Auch wird der Sitzwinkel flacher, weil die Sattelstütze aufgrund der Bikeanhebung vorne sich etwas mehr nach hinten neigen.

Und die längere Gabel muss vom Rahmenhersteller genehmigt sein, was bei Cube niemals der Fall ist.


----------



## Deleted 534748 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hi, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Dropper Post für das Cube Reaction C:62 Pro (2020).








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu
				




Gibt es hierbei etwas zu beachten oder kann ich alle möglichen Dropper Posts einbauen/kaufen und die passen dann?

Würdet ihr mir einen bestimmten empfehlen? (Preiskategorie um die 200€ oder weniger)


----------



## Goedinio (24. Oktober 2020)

Die Auswahl an 27,2mm Stützen ist ja nicht wahnsinnig groß, aber die, die es gibt, sollten passen. Das Sitzrohr ist ja komplett gerade, da kannst du auch eine mit viel Hub unterbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zette (24. Oktober 2020)

das ding hat 27,2? wusste garnicht, dass die grösse heutzutage noch in neueren modellen aktuell ist.
habe noch eine specialized command post hier falls gebrauchtware auch eingeschlossen werden kann. müsste gesamt 400 lang sein und hub 120mm glaub ich


----------



## Deleted 534748 (24. Oktober 2020)

danke für euren Input. Welchen Hub würdet ihr mir empfehlen bei einem Hardtail, mit dem auch öfters Trails (S1 bis zu S2) gefahren werden?

noch ne grundsätzliche Anfängerfrage zu Dropper Posts: Bedeutet es, dass, wenn ich nur wenig Hub habe, den Sattel gar nicht mehr ganz nach unten stellen kann und mit einem halbhohen Sattel den Trail fahren muss? Auch nicht manuell nach Absteigen?

würdet ihr eher eine hydraulische oder mechanische empfehlen?


----------



## Hmmwv (24. Oktober 2020)

seit ich eine hydraulische Stütze habe will ich due nicht mehr missen.
Ich würde den Hub so groß wie für dich passend kaufen.
Mein Reaction TM Pro hat 130mm Federweg vorne und ich konnte den noch nicht effektiv ausnutzen, springe aber auch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 534748 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> seit ich eine hydraulische Stütze habe will ich due nicht mehr missen.
> Ich würde den Hub so groß wie für dich passend kaufen.
> Mein Reaction TM Pro hat 130mm Federweg vorne und ich konnte den noch nicht effektiv ausnutzen, springe aber auch nicht.



danke!

was haltet ihr von dieser Sattelstütze? Bei 27.2 ist die Auswahl wirklich nicht allzu groß.









						RFR Sattelklemme 31.8 mm
					

Ansprechendes Design der Sattelklemme aus 6061 - T6 Aluminium. Sehr stabil und leicht.



					www.cube.eu
				




ist diese eine hydraulische? fand dazu keine deutliche Aussage.


----------



## Cubie (24. Oktober 2020)

Mit dem geringen Verstellbereich von 105mm wirst du nicht glücklich.
Min. 125mm und selbst da wirst du dir bald 150mm wünschen....

Meine Empfehlung deshalb nix unter 150mm Verstellweg.


----------



## Hmmwv (24. Oktober 2020)

Wobei ich mich korrigieren muss, die Betätigung ist per Seilzug und innen vermutlich Luft als Feder, somit keine Hydraulik.


----------



## Burt4711 (26. Oktober 2020)

Mal ne Frage...wenn ich am Reaction TM eine Leitung intern verlegen möchte, muss ich ja die Abdeckungen/Durchlaesse entfernen. Wie macht man die raus, ohne was zu zerkratzen oder kaputt zu machen?


----------



## mtb-forum (25. April 2021)

Weiß jemand, wie man Cube erreicht? Die Antworten auf deren Kontaktformular nicht?

Geht darum, was die max. Sattelstützlänge/Auszug beim Nuroad C62 ist. Auf der Anleitung steht nach RR und MTb getrennt (RR immer max 350, MTB auch bis 420 und längerer Auszug). Kann ich jetzt eine 430mm Stütze montieren und entsprechend weiter drin lassen?


----------



## Hans (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo
Haben die Cube Stores auch Teile wie Vorbauten und Reifen am Lager ?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .Gh#Z7 (11. August 2021)

Hi zusammen!

Bin auf der Suche nach meinem ersten Gravel Bike und hab natürlich jetzt den schlechtesten Zeitpunkt des Jahres erwischt 

Bei einem lokalen Händler (bin in AT) wäre ein Nuroad EX 2022 ab Ende Sept lieferbar - das ist denke ich im Vergleich eh relativ 'kurzfristig'?

Gibt es eine genaue Auflistung des Gewichts der einzelnen Komponenten? Mich hätte ein Vergleich zum Canyon Grail 6 (bzw 7 1by) interessiert, das ja doch einige leichter ist. Das Canyon hat die besseren Laufräder, aber das alleine wird ja auch nicht 700g (ausm Kopf) ausmachen?

Und letzte Frage: Bei 180cm Körpergröße und 85cm Schrittlänge sollte ich ziemlich genau in Größe M/56cm fallen?


----------



## booster21 (26. August 2021)

mtb-forum schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, wie man Cube erreicht? Die Antworten auf deren Kontaktformular nicht?
> 
> Geht darum, was die max. Sattelstützlänge/Auszug beim Nuroad C62 ist. Auf der Anleitung steht nach RR und MTb getrennt (RR immer max 350, MTB auch bis 420 und längerer Auszug). Kann ich jetzt eine 430mm Stütze montieren und entsprechend weiter drin lassen?


ja, der Support ist sehr zurückhaltend - ich habe damals Antwort bekommen. Ich möge mich bitte an den Fachhändler wenden.






						Cube Werkstatt Manuals und Anleitungen
					

Hallo Zusammen  Ich kaufe mein Bike gerne bein Fachhändler und habe das Bike immer dort in den Service gebracht. Nun ist es halt so, dass ich immer mehr selber am Bike schrauben möchte (das was ich mir zutraute) und so gewisse Arbeiten in meiner Hobby Werkstatt ausführe.  Was mich aber wircklich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## veloschmelo (11. September 2021)

.Gh#Z7 schrieb:


> Gibt es eine genaue Auflistung des Gewichts der einzelnen Komponenten?


Nee. Die Einzelgewichte musst du selber raussuchen, z.B. bei R2 Bike. Das geht natürlich nur, wenn es Markenkomponenten sind oder du zur Eigenmarke von Cube den OEM rausfindest oder halt einen Versandhändler, der die Gewichte dafür nennt. Scheißarbeit, aber auch ein bisschen schön.


----------



## Schnitzelzauber (27. Oktober 2021)

Weiß jemand, ob man an das neue One11 auch ein Kettenblatt mit 36 Zähnen dranschrauben kann? 
Platztechnisch <> Kettenstrebe, meine ich.


----------



## Robsi82 (9. Februar 2022)

Hi, ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen. 
Ich habe das Sting WS140 HPC Race meiner Frau von 2x11 auf 1x12 umgebaut. Dazu hätte ich jetzt noch 2 Fragen. 

1. Gibt es etwas um die Löcher im Rahmen in denen die Züge für den Umwerfer gelaufen sind zum verschließen? Oder kann man die so lassen?  Und gibt es eine Lösung für die Führungen wo die Kabel vorne in den Rahmen laufen? Die Lösen sich ständig?

2. was habt ihr mit der Aufnehme des Umwerfers gemacht? Gibt es da eine schöne Lösung?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rockside (9. Februar 2022)

Vielleicht gibt es beim Cube-Händler einen geschlossenen Stopfen? Ansonsten irgendwas in den offenen Führungsstopfen reinstecken und festkleben, zur Not schwarz anmalen.

Die rausrutschenden Führungsteile kann man einfach mit Sekundenkleber auf der Rückseite versehen und wieder reinstecken. Hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orby (9. Februar 2022)

Schwarzes Panzertape zuschneiden und oben drauf. 

Für die Halterung vom Umwerfer gibt es glaube ich Abdeckungen, dann sieht man es weniger.


----------



## veloschmelo (9. Februar 2022)

Für die Umwerferaufnahme gibt es verschiedenste Abdeckungen mit Flaschenöffner. Wenn du aber eh SPD-Pedale fährst, dann hast du da ja schon mindestens zwei Kapselheber. 😁


----------



## Schlaftablette (13. Mai 2022)

Obwohl das Innenleben der Cube RFR Flat Race Pedale absolut baugleich mit den teureren DMR Vault und V12 Pedalen ist, halten manche Exemplare der RFR nicht so lange durch wie DMR: Cube RFR beginnen früher mit Knackgeräuschen.​

​Ursache dafür sind zu kleine Gleitlagerbuchsen die falsch vom Hersteller eingepresst wurden. Bei der Reparatur sollten die richtigen, größeren Lager eingebaut werden die langlebiger sind und den Kräften besser stand halten.


----------



## Schlaftablette (13. Mai 2022)

Hier noch ein Bauplan des Innenlebens DMR Vault / V12 als Erleichterung für diejenigen die noch nie Pedale zerlegt haben:​

​Die Muttern haben eine Schlüsselweite von 8 mm.​


----------



## Schlaftablette (13. Mai 2022)

Bonustipp: mit ordentlich eingefettetem Schraubengewinde im Dübel geht es besonders gut!​


----------



## Schlaftablette (25. Mai 2022)

Noch ein abschließender Tipp zu den Cube RFR Flat Race Pedalen für alle Neukäufer:
Ich rate beim Kauf dringend von der ganz billigen Variante der RFR Flat Race ab: die Kugellager sind völliger Schrott, laufen ab Werk rauh mit Widerstand, können nicht getauscht und nicht eingestellt werden.
Unbedingt für wenige € mehr die höherwertige Version mit "Industrielager" wählen. Nur diese Pedale sind baugleich mit den DMR.

Äußerlich sehen beide RFR Varianten identisch aus. Die Kugellager hingegen sind völlig unterschiedlich.


----------



## DrknMonkey (11. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Cube HPC SCR Elite aus 2009 gekauft und bin gerade dabei alles in Top Zustand zu bringen bzw. ist es das auch schon, und ein paar Ersatzteile auf Lager zu legen. Da es bei Shimano gefühlt 1000 verschiedene Sachen gibt bräuchte ich mal ne kurze Meinung ob das so passt wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Derzeit sind RT75 Bremsscheiben verbaut die aber schon auf 1,5mm runter sind.
Ich würde die nun gerne gegen RT76 Scheiben + neue G03A Beläge ersetzen (oder doch was anderes?).
Naben sind DT Swiss 370 mit 6 Loch Aufnahme und Bremssättel die BR-M785.
Passt das so zusammen?



Kasette ist derzeit die CS-HG400-9 (Zähnezahl 11-13-15-17-20-23-26-30-34), und Schaltwerk das RD-M772 mit einer HG-53 Kette und 108 Gliedern. alles noch in Top Zustand... habe trotzdem mal alles zerlegt, gereinigt und den Freilauf (2 Pawl) neu mit Castrol LMX gefettet. Da ich gerne Ersatz liegen habe und die 3x9 Schaltungen sicher aussterben würde ich gerne für später eine CS-M770 Kasette + CN-HG93 Kette 116 Glieder (kann man ja beliebig kürzen oder?) dazu kaufen. Passt oder? Schaltwerk hab ich schon ein neues RD-M772 liegen, aber das alte tut es auch noch sehr gut... nur eine Schaltrolle hat nach meinen Geschmack schon etwas viel Spiel. 

Hier mal ein kleiner Überblick der verbauten Komponenten:
Lenker
Bremse: BL-M785B
Schaltung: SL-M770

Gabel: Fox 2009 F80 RL F-Series + SM-RL10
Schaltung Vorne: FD-M770-E
Schaltung Hinten: RD-M772
Kasette: CS-HG400-9 (Zähnezahl 11-13-15-17-20-23-26-30-34)
Kette: HG53
Bremssattel: BR-M785
Bremsscheiben: SM-RT75MA 180mm, SM-RT75 160mmm
Kurbel Garnitur: FC-M770 175mm 44-32-22
Laufradsatz: XPW 1800 auf DT Swiss 445D Felgen und 370 Naben


----------



## DrknMonkey (12. Juni 2022)

Niemand 
So viele User hier und keiner was dazu zu sagen hmm...


----------



## major_fox (13. Juni 2022)

Auf der Seite von Shimano findest du alle Informationen bzgl der Kompatibilität von Bremsbelägen, Schaltwerkskapazität sowie Anleitungen, wie eine Kette zu kürzen ist. 

Am besten tippst du die Modellbezeichnung zb der Bremse einfach in Google ein und suchst das Ergebnis, dass dich auf die entsprechende Shimanoseite verlinkt. Auf der Shimanoseite selber etwas suchen ist für älteres Zeug schwierig.

Z.B. sind hier die korrekten Bremsbeläge aufgeführt: https://bike.shimano.com/de-DE/product/component/deorext-m780/BR-M785.html


----------



## DrknMonkey (13. Juni 2022)

Jup, ich danke dir... so bin ich auch immer vorgegangen.
Habe aber ganz übersehen das das im PDF der BR-M785 sogar eine RT-86 drin steht.
Es passen aber halt auch andere wie zb. die alte RT-75... also gut die RT-76 sollte dann passen und unterscheidet sich von der Rt-86 wohl nur im Material und Gewicht.

Mir war zb. nur nicht ganz klar ob es bei der 6 Loch  Aufnahme der Nabe Unterschiede geben kann was zb. den Lochkreisdurchmesser betrifft. Oder ist das genormt und bei jeder Nabe mit 6 Loch Aufnahme gleich?
Und wenn eine CS-HG400-9 auf den Freilauf passt dann sollte doch auch eine CS-M770 da drauf passen oder? Wird wohl alles standardisiert sein oder?
Freilauf ist der hier:





						Freilaufkörper für Naben DT SWISS 370 Typ 2 Klinken MTB Shimano HG Stahl #HWRABX00S4130S | Probikeshop
					

Online kaufen ➤ Freilaufkörper für Naben DT SWISS 370 Typ 2 Klinken MTB Shimano HG Stahl #HWRABX00S4130S ✚ Kostenloser Expressversand ✚ Kostenlose Rücksendung ✚ Der beste Preis garantiert




					www.probikeshop.com
				




Hier ist übrigens noch eine gute Seite für die Suche nach Manuals von Shimano:


			Manuals & Technical Documents


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major_fox (13. Juni 2022)

So weit ich weiß sind die 6-Loch-Bremsscheibenaufnahmen alle gleich. 

Richtet sich jz nicht speziell an dich - hier gibts aber ein praktisches Einführungsvideo bzgl. Kompatiblitäten am mtb, ganz neu und auf englisch:


----------



## Schoasdromme (18. August 2022)

Servus zusammen.

Ich möchte auch mal meinen Senf zu CUBE abgeben.
Seit einem Jahr fahre ich nun ein CUBE Two15 Race.
Nach sehr vielen Bikpark einsätzen ( was auch sonst mit einem DH bike) ist nun der Laufradsatz am Ende.
Sprich, starker *Seitenschlag vorne und hinten,*  sehr starker *Höhenschlag*, der  sich auch nicht mit zentrieren beheben lässt (zumindest nicht von mir), *gerissene Speichen* oder ständig locker, . Ausserdem waren mir die Answer Laufräder von Anfang an zu weich. Ich bin ansonsten sehr mit dem Bike zufrieden ( habe schon einige Marken durch...) , aber die billig Lauffräder sind wohl (oder natürlich ) dem günstigen Preis geschuldet ?! An einem DH Bike sind sie aber total fehl am Platz.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, super Rad mit miesen Laufrädern.
Lasse mir nun vernünftige bauen, was das  guten Preis Leistungs Verhältniss von CUBE  extrem schmelzen lässt. 🖖


----------



## mathijsen (18. August 2022)

Die "Answer Laufräder" (gibt es nicht, ist ein Marketing Gag von Cube. Sind SunRingle Düroc Felgen mit Demon Naben. Answer & SunRingle beide Hayes Konzern) haben schon immer gerne für Probleme gesorgt, meist jedoch die Naben. Schon vor so 13 Jahren waren die damals verwendeten "SunRingle Ride XMB" Laufräder berühmt-berüchtigt...
Wie du schon sagst, irgendwo muss der Preis herkommen.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (11. September 2022)

Also irgendwie bin ich von meinem neuen Cube AMS ZERO99 SL etwas enttäuscht. Nicht unbedingt das Rad ansich, sondern die Qualität wie es gefertigt wurde.

Derzeitige Probleme:
 - SRAM Twistlock Hebel defekt und lässt sich vom Lenker nicht demontieren. Ersatzteil Lieferung wäre Ende November möglich. Dieses wird nun auf OneLoc umgebaut.
 - Der NEWMEN Lenker ist neben dem Vorbau mit einer Kerbe beschädigt und wurde mit irgend etwas abgeschliffen. Die Stelle glänzt nun.
 - Der Lenker, bzw. die Schaltung und die Bremshebel schlagen grundsätzlich am Oberrohr an. Kein Blocklock verbaut, bzw. scheint das Oberrohr zu hoch zu sein.
 - Bremshebel Einheit vorne links wurde eine  Magura MT7 anstatt MT8 montiert.
- Leitungslängen im Schnitt um 15cm zu lang.

Hat von euch schon jemand ein Zero99 erhalten und ähnlich schlechte Qualität?

Der Händler kümmert sich prima um die Sachen, aber dennoch ist es für mich wie auch für den Händler ärgerlich.


----------



## mathijsen (11. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Der Lenker, bzw. die Schaltung und die Bremshebel schlagen grundsätzlich am Oberrohr an. Kein Blocklock verbaut, bzw. scheint das Oberrohr zu hoch zu sein.


Ist kein Fehler. Ist halt bei Cross country bikes so, die ein recht gerades Oberrohr und flache Lenker und Vorbauten haben. Solche Drehwinkel Blocker haben recht wenige Bikes. Hilft nur, Oberrohr an dieser Stelle abzukleben. Gibt's so durchsichtige Patches dafür. Du könntest auch den Vorbau umdrehen, der scheint negativ montiert zu sein.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (12. September 2022)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ist kein Fehler. Ist halt bei Cross country bikes so, die ein recht gerades Oberrohr und flache Lenker und Vorbauten haben. Solche Drehwinkel Blocker haben recht wenige Bikes. Hilft nur, Oberrohr an dieser Stelle abzukleben. Gibt's so durchsichtige Patches dafür. Du könntest auch den Vorbau umdrehen, der scheint negativ montiert zu sein.


Positiver Vorbau, oder mehr Rise hat dann aber nichts mehr mit CC zu tun. Noch dazu geht es sich nicht mal mit 20mm Spacern aus.

Mich wundert es nur, denn beim Vorgänger AMS, oder beim Elite war dieses trotz tieferem Cockpit nicht so.

Wenn nun hier der SRAM Trigger ins Oberrohr knallt wird eine Folie nicht ausreichen. Dabei reicht es ja schon, wenn das Rad ungünstig umfällt um den Rahmen zu zerstören.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (12. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Positiver Vorbau, oder mehr Rise hat dann aber nichts mehr mit CC zu tun. Noch dazu geht es sich nicht mal mit 20mm Spacern aus.


Die Zeiten, dass ich XC gefahren bin sind zwar schon länger her, aber jetzt sag mir mal, warum ein positiver Vorbau und mehr Rise nichts mehr mit XC zu tun haben.
Ich kann das nicht erkennen, nehme aber an, dass dein Rad ein 29er ist. Sollte das so sein, dann ist der negative Vorbau einzig diesem Umstand zu schulden.
BlockLock ist so eine Sache. Einige der Kollegen fahren damit und ich hab das auch schon mal gemacht. Im Leben fahre ich mit sowas nicht rum, was mich, wenn's eng wird, künstlich limitiert und Stürze vorprogrammiert, nur weil ich den Lenker nicht weiter einschlagen kann. Brauche ich an einem Rad einen BlockLock, dann ist das für mich ein Konstruktionsfehler. 
Es allen recht zu machen ist schwierig. Ich würde mir einen Lenker mit mehr Rise und Backsweep montieren und gut ist. Ist eh besser für die Hände.


----------



## _cappuccino_ (12. September 2022)

PepponeBottazzi schrieb:


> Die Zeiten, dass ich XC gefahren bin sind zwar schon länger her, aber jetzt sag mir mal, warum ein positiver Vorbau und mehr Rise nichts mehr mit XC zu tun haben.


Nur eine tiefe Sitzpositzion macht schnell. Es wird als XC Race Fully verkauft, für was es auch von mir genutzt wird. Wenn ich aufrecht sitzen möchte kaufe ich mir ein Touren Rad 🤪

Es gibt Blocklock Lager mit ich glaube bis zu 164° Lenkeinschlag, also bis kurz vorm Oberrohr. Dieses wird jedoch wegen dem Angle Adjustment zum Nachrüsten nicht möglich sein.

Ich verstehe es eben nicht, wieso der Hersteller hier einen Rahmenschaden, ohne Vorkehrungen zu treffen, zugunsten der Geometrie in Kauf nimmt.

Wir reden hier auch von einem Rad in der Preisklasse > 5000€.


----------



## Erdnah (12. September 2022)

Hi
Deine Verwunderung/-verärgerung kann ich nachvollziehen. Ich habe ein AMS 100 und ein Exceed CF SLX. Die Lösung von Canyon zum Schutz des Oberrohrs ist klasse. Auch mein AMS 100 XL Rahmen würde beim Einschlag des Lenkers beschädigt, wenn ich das Oberrohr nicht mit irgendwas (immer gebastelt häßlich Aussehendem) selbst schütze. Dass Cube so etwas nicht anbietet wußtest Du ja aber beim Kauf...
Die Macke am Lenker wäre mir egal.
Warum Du den TwistLock nicht demontieren kannst, verstehe ich nicht. Schraube ausgenudelt?
Den Magura Hebel wird Cube Dir sicher schicken und Dein Händler wird sich freuen, ihn kostenfrei zu montieren : Echt ärgerlich, da stimme ich Dir zu.
Erdnah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _cappuccino_ (12. September 2022)

Fährst du dein AMS100 mit Spacer? Bei meinem AMS100SL in Größe L mit 10mm Spacer war alles freigängig. Deswegen kannte ich dieses vorher nicht und war verwundert.

So wie bei Canyon stelle ich mir dieses in der heutigen Zeit auch vor. Ist ja nicht so, als ob es hierfür keine Lösungen gäbe, die es vielleicht vor 10 Jahren nicht gab. 

Der Twistlock wurde so fest und trocken auf den Lenker geschoben, dass dieser nicht mehr abgeht und sich keinen Millimeter mehr bewegt. Es ist nur eine Schraube die gelöst werden muss.

Den Hebel kann ich selbst tauschen und entlüften. Das wäre nicht das Problem 😃Somit bliebt es dem Händler erspart.

Andere Frage: Mit welcher, unschönen Lösung hast du dein Oberrohr geschützt?


----------



## Erdnah (12. September 2022)

_cappuccino_ schrieb:


> Andere Frage: Mit welcher, unschönen Lösung hast du dein Oberrohr geschützt?


Ich hab da auch min einen 10er Spacer dran, ja. 
Entweder mit ner Doppelllage Schlauch oder oft auch gar nicht. Den Rothaus Bike Giro bin ich zB ohne Schutz gefahren. So durfte ich eben nicht stürzen!   Hat geklappt.
Erdnah


----------



## The_Killersocke (30. Dezember 2022)

Howdy ihr Cube-Piloten 

ich hab noch diese vier Shirts aus meinen Werkstatt-Tagen übrig.
Müssen jetzt im Kleiderschrank Platz machen und freuen sich, wenn Sie noch in einer Hobby-Werkstatt getragen werden. Alle sind gewaschen, aber natürlich getragen. 4x Größe M, 3 verschiedene Modelle, das eine ist doppelt.

Gegen Versandkosten per Paypal abzugeben

Sorry für den Spam, dachte zwecks Nachhaltigkeit bin ich hier richtig 


//edit: sind weg 🤗


----------

